#ubuntu-it 2011-08-29
<Odo> Giorno
<nevecalda> ciao
<jester-> salve nevecalda
<nevecalda> chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> !qualcuno | nevecalda
<ubot-it> nevecalda: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nevecalda> dove posso trovare i driver per il microfono del mio acer aspire?
<jester-> nevecalda: non ci sono driver per microfono vedi un po
<jester-> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<jester-> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<tortino> ciao
<marcello> salve
<marcello> avrei bisogno di un informazione x fare andare il programma dc ++
<Steeler> dc ++ cos'è ?
<marcello> programma p2p
<Steeler> ma ancora si usa ?
<a7x> marcello, non si usa dc++ dal 2000...
<marcello> bò nn so come scaricare musica film ect
<a7x> comprandoli su internet
<a7x> da shot tipo amazon, itunes.
<marcello> ci sono programmi facili per ubuntu dove scaricare
<Steeler> marcello, si aMule
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<marcello> nho appena scaricato amule
<marcello> ma nn si collega
<filo1234> !amule | marcello
<ubot-it> marcello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<marcello> mi chiede server ed2k
<marcello> provo
<filo1234> segui la guida
<gabros> come si cambiano i permessi di un file immagine e di un iso?
<gabros> scusate, di un iso e di un cd?
<filo1234> !permessi | gabros
<ubot-it> gabros: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<gabros> vi ringrazio, sto provando chmod ma sembra alquanto difficile da usare
<Steeler> chamod 777
<gabros> ehi steeler, ti ringrazio, si leggendo ho capito bene o male che conviene l'opzione 777 solo che adesso non so come muovermi nel terminale..
<gabros> non lo capisco bene
<gabros> sudo chmod non funziona con il file immagine
<massimo18> Baciamo le mani
<gabros> massimo18, si ri paliarmu?
<lasernH> wee ciao a tutti
<lasernH> ne nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | lasernH
<ubot-it> lasernH: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lasernH> aspetto che entra un mio amico
<lasernH> ubot-it ma sei del support?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lasernH> tranquillo
<lasernH> ahaha
<lasernH> opss...
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Devidino> Trim,  ciao
<Trim> Devidino, ciao
<nicotano> salve
<LasernH> weee
<LasernH> ciao a tutti
<LasernH> ahahaha
<LasernH> ecco a voi
<lorenzo> che si deve installare  a parte unrar per scompattare un .rar?
<nicotano> unrar
<nicotano> !formati proprietari |  lorenzo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicotano> !formatiproprietari |  lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<lorenzo> grazie :)
<Nemomni> Ciao a tutti, domanda stupida: in Ubuntu 11, visualizzazione classica, ho per sbaglio rimosso il pannello presente in altro a destra (quello che indica l'ora, che permette lo spegnimento, ecc..). Come lo riabilito?
<lasernH> siamo etrati nella chat...
<Nemomni> ?
<Nemomni> C'è nessuno?
<Nemomni> Non leggo le risposte di nessuno, se mai esse ci siano...
<nicotano> Nemomni, clic destro aggioungi al pannello indicatore sessione
<Nemomni> Grazie nicotano, provo
<Nemomni> nicotano: Ok, grazie, ma ora l'ora è visualizzata "tagliata"
<Nemomni> Come se fosse coperta dal simbolo al suo fianco
<Nemomni> Come devo fare?
<nicotano> Nemomni, clic destro sulle applet togli la spunta da blocca poi sposti
<Nemomni> nicotano: Non funziona, poichè l'indicatore è unico
<Nemomni> quindi non mi sposta solo l'ora, mi sposta tutto
<nicotano> Nemomni,  è un  indicatore completo, clicca destro sul pannello aggiungi e vedi ile varie applets
<Nemomni> nicotano: Ho visto: ci sono tutti i vari indicatori, ma uno con l'ora non c'è!
<Nemomni> Quindi o metto l'indicatore completo dove l'ora è tagliata o non posso visualizzarla...E' possibile?!
<Nemomni> OK
<Nemomni> Ho trovato orologio
<nicotano> Nemomni, è tutto compreso indicatore completo  dopo che hai rimpiazzato esci da gnome e rientra
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi! ho dato:  sudo update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults  , eppure se rebooto non trovo il server tftp avviato. qualcuno mi sa dire da cosa può essere causato?
<MoL0ToV> ho risolto aggiungendo : /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start ;
<MoL0ToV> /etc/init.d/vsftpd start ;
<MoL0ToV> exit 0
<MoL0ToV>   in rc.local
<lasernH> ciaoo
<lasernH> ciao a tutti
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno conosce una buona soluzione per convertire (dati i parametri solo una volta) molteplici file NEF (il formato raw di nokia) in jpeg? Grazie in anticipo. Ps: il plugin per gimp lo conosco già, ma non ho tempo di operare su ogni singolo file per centinaia di volte.
<Steeler> Feroce, secondo me fai prima a farlo manualmente piuttosto che usare il tempo trovare una soluzione per farlo in una sola volta, che sicuramente non troveresti.
<Feroce> Steeler, capisco. E' che sono veramente tante. Io vorrei scattare in raw per correggere meglio quelle che hanno problemi, ma per quel che mi serve il 90% va bene così. Grazie comunque per il consiglio. Io cercavo una specie di gthumb che, dato un insieme di foto selezionate e dei parametri, me le converte tutte di seguito nel formato selezionato
<Steeler> Feroce, che nokia è ?
<Feroce> una nokia d3000, da principiante qual sono
<Steeler> Feroce, non lo conosco, no è che io ho una reflex abbastanza potente e mi fa scegliere formato jpg o raw.
<Feroce> Beh, anche la d3000, ovviamente. E quando vado in jpeg mi va anche benino, in genere. Sono le volte che sbaglio sul manuale che, se scattassi in raw, sembra potrei meglio recuperare in fase "pc"
<Feroce> mentre quando corrego le jpeg l'intervento in genere è più "grezzo"
<mirkuz> cè qualcuno?
<mirkuz> ho un problema nell istallazione
<mirkuz> chi mi risponde?
<mirkuz> ehiiiiii
<mirkuz> c'è qualcuno?
<mirkuz> ho dei problemi nell installazione di ubuntu
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | mirkuz
<ubot-it> mirkuz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mirkuz> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> mirkuz, se spieghi il problema
<Steeler> esperti hardware?
<K99Brain> spara
<K99Brain> in chat però
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> Quelli della Rai fanno di tutto per metterla in culo all'utenza mi pare
<xiaoy> non riesco, per una ragione x che non ho decifrato ancora, a scaricare più i video rai
<xiaoy> la grande storia, doc3... tutti "inscaricabili"... ora
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti
<Al_essio> ragazzi ho un problrma con il lettore dvd
<filo1234> xiaoy: ?
<xiaoy> filo1234, ehh, scusate: uno sfogo
<Al_essio> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè posso leggere tranquillamente dei dvd +r da me masterizzati con questo lettore ma ora non ne vuole sapere di vedere i dvd vuoti??
<K99Brain> Al_essio, se sono vuoti... cosa vuoi vedere?
<Al_essio> K99Brain, voglio vedere scritto su almeno un programma di quelli che ho x masterizzare che ho inserito un dvd vuoto ma non me lo vede proprio
<Al_essio> K99Brain, un pò di tempo fa mandai questo pc in assistenza e prima leggevo e scrivevo tutto anche i double layer ma da allora legge solo i dvd +r
<Steeler> Al_essio, ma è un notebook ?
<K99Brain> Al_essio, non ho idea
<Al_essio> Steeler, si è un notebook perchè?
<Steeler> Al_essio, sarà da buttare.
<Steeler> Al_essio, oppure potresti provare un masterizzatore esterno.
<Al_essio> Steeler, sarà da buttare il lettore o il pc??
<Steeler> Al_essio, sicuamente il lettore
<Steeler> Al_essio, ma da dove questa ostinazione ad usare i DVD+R ?
<Al_essio> Steeler, non ti so proprio dire prima non avevo problemi leggeva tutto senza problemi
<Al_essio> Steeler, da quando lo mandai in assistenza l'ultima volta fa così
<Al_essio> Steeler, può darsi che me lo abbiano sostituito il lettore?
<Steeler> Al_essio, perchè l'hai mandato in assistenza ?
<Al_essio> Steeler, l'ho mandato in assistenza x cambiare gli altoparlanti solamente che si sentivano malissimo
<Steeler> Al_essio, ok
<Steeler> Al_essio, quanti anni ha il notebook?
<Al_essio> Steeler, l'ho comprato nel 2007
<Steeler> Al_essio, hai ubuntu sopra?
<Al_essio> Steeler, è chiaro che ho ubuntu sennò non sarei quì
<Steeler> Al_essio, ok
<Steeler> Al_essio, ma non ti vede nessun supporto vuoto?
<Al_essio> Steeler, i cd li masterizzo senza problemi
<Steeler> Al_essio, ora non mi ricordo se è lo stesso laser che scrive sia su CD che DVD.
<Al_essio> ora ho un dvd +r normale e un dvd +r double layer che mi vede ma se provo a masterizzare qualcosa mi da errore e mi espelle il dvd
<Al_essio> Steeler, x esempio nelle opzione x la masterizzazione non mi fa spuntare la simulazione e non capisco il perchè visto che cmq il dvd vuoto me lo vede
<Steeler> Al_essio, hai provato ad usare K3B ?
<Al_essio> Steeler, certo
<Steeler> Al_essio, a me K3B delle volte mi fallisce la verifica. però funzionano.
<Al_essio> Steeler, ho provato con windows se andava meglio ma mi da lo stesso problema
<Steeler> Al_essio, win nello stesso notebook?
<Al_essio> Steeler, credo che debba essere un problema del lettore ma non riesco a capire quale sia il problema e questo mi da abbastanza noia
<Al_essio> Steeler, si windows nello stesso notebook
<Steeler> Al_essio, io proverei un masterizzatore esterno USB.
<Al_essio> Steeler, posso fare niente x verificare il funzionamento del lettore?
<Steeler> Al_essio, se ti vanno i cd funziona.
<Al_essio> boh
<Al_essio> Steeler, aiuto mi sta masterizzando il dvd double layer
<Al_essio> Steeler, adesso sto pc mi fa paura!! xd
<Steeler> Al_essio, asd. ceno.
<Al_essio> Steeler, ma mica p normale che un dvd double layer me lo masterizza e un dvd +r normale non ne vuole sapere
<Al_essio> Steeler, cmq non ha ancora finito di masterizzare fammi stare zitto và
<Al_essio> non vorrei disturbare il canale....
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno conosce una buona soluzione per convertire (dati i parametri solo una volta) molteplici file NEF (il formato raw di nokia) in jpeg? Grazie in anticipo. Ps: il plugin per gimp lo conosco già, ma non ho tempo di operare su ogni singolo file per centinaia di volte.
<Cressi> scusate esiste per ubuntu un software che permette di ridurre il peso di un file pdf?
<bobbybong> Cressi, pdf2ps file.pdf  poi ps2pdf file.ps e un po' si riduce
<K99Brain> Cressi, generalmente i pdf sono già abbastanza compressi
<K99Brain> non si guadagna molto
<bobbybong> se ne andato
<Steeler> ahah
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno conosce una buona soluzione per convertire (dati i parametri solo una volta) molteplici file NEF (il formato raw di nokia) in jpeg? Grazie in anticipo. Ps: il plugin per gimp lo conosco già, ma non ho tempo di operare su ogni singolo file per centinaia di volte.
<filo1234> Feroce: installa ufraw
<filo1234> e poi prova con questo: ufraw-batch --out-type=jpeg --out-path=./jpg ./*.NEF
<Feroce> filo1234, grazie della risposta, intanto. Funge con una gui o da linea di comando?
<Feroce> ah, ecco la risposta
<Feroce> :)
<filo1234> da linea
<filo1234> dai uno sguardo al man
<filo1234> al limite poi ti fai un lanciatore
<redenfire> hi to all
<redenfire> is here someone?
<enzotib> !english | redenfire
<ubot-it> redenfire: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<redenfire> ciao a tutti allora!
<redenfire> mi scuso per la lingua inglese, credevo fosse un canale internazionel :D
<redenfire> nessuno vero?
<bobbybong> ciao redenfire
<redenfire> ciao bobbybong
<redenfire> come va
<bobbybong> ok
<virunga> Ciao
<virunga> come posso cambiare il tipo di tastiera usata da inglese a italiano?
<redenfire> ciao virung
<enzotib> virunga: 11.04?
<virunga> si
<redenfire> devi sismare nelle impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> virunga: lancia gnome-keyboard-properties
<enzotib> virunga: e vai sul secondo TAB, disposizioni
<virunga> enzotib ok
<virunga> fatto
<virunga> ho aggiunto la tastiera ita
<enzotib> virunga: mettila per prima
<enzotib> (sposta su)
<virunga> perfetto
<virunga> ha funzionato
<virunga> :)
<virunga> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<virunga> bye
<virunga> Ciao
<virunga> sono di nuovo qua :D
<virunga> cercando di far partire un web-server virtuale sul mio pc ho preso un errore
<virunga> che dice non è possibile determinare il server con dominio 127.0.0.0
<virunga> ha anche provato a creare un socket automaticamente all'indirizzo 0.0.0.0:80 ma è vietato
<enzotib> virunga: che sarebbe sto web-server virtuale? una cosa tua, o hai installato un pacchetto?
<virunga> c'è qualcosa che devo sbloccare/attivare
<virunga> apache2.2
<enzotib> virunga: solo root può fare bind a socket sotto il 102
<enzotib> 1024*
<virunga> ho usato sudo
<enzotib> virunga: allora avrai già qualcosa attivo sulla 80
<virunga> c'è un modo per scoprirlo?
<enzotib> virunga: sudo netstat -ltupn
<virunga> pero' dice anche che non c'è alcun socket in ascolto su quella porta
<enzotib> virunga: però non mi hai detto che programma è che dà questi problemi
<virunga> si, apache2.2
<virunga> c'è già in ascolto un socket
<virunga> e credo sia anche corretto
<virunga> :(
<enzotib> virunga: hai modificato la configurazione?
<virunga> no
<virunga> provo a modificare la config di apache2.2
<virunga> vediamo
<redenfire> enzotib posso chiederti una cosa? mi sembri molto ferrato :D
<enzotib> redenfire: prova
<redenfire> mi sembra di ricordare un comando tipo fsfax o psfax per vedere i processi in esecuzione, ricordi qualcosa del genere?
<enzotib> redenfire: ps aux
<redenfire> oooooooook grazie mille
<redenfire> leggo che si parlava di apache...
<virunga> ho capito che qualcosa nell'installazione è andato storto
<virunga> non ci sono un po' di cartelle che dovrebbero in /etc
<virunga> per rimuovere apache
<virunga> sudo apt-remove
<gigirock> ma chiunque installa ubuntu diventa utente ubuntu one ?
<Digiu> )
<gabros> come ripristinare/togliere le schermate di avvio?
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-30
<AlexZion> gabros: che succede !?!
<gabros> AlexZion, ma che ne so
<gabros> so solo che la mia schermata di avvio è strana e ci mette è tempo
<gabros> avevo provato a cambiarla...
<gabros> ma è rimasta la stessa, + scarna e + lenta..
<AlexZion> si ma cosa hai fatto prima che ssuccedesse !?!
<AlexZion> come avevi provato a cambiarla !?!
<AlexZion> usi ubuntu o kubuntu o cosa ?
<gabros> AlexZion, ho provato a cambiarla con plymouth manager e non ha mai funzionato...uso Ubuntu 11.04 a 64bit
<gabros> ho provato anche da terminale...ma niente, non me la cambia
<gabros> AlexZion, che devo fare?? Sto messo male..
<dimitri> sera a tutti, ho ancora porb con la scheda video nvidia e ubu 11.04 spesso fa le bizze con libreoffice e thunderbird... qualcuno sa se c'e' una cura ?
<dimitri> ciao filo1234 , 6 on ?
<dimitri> SaaMmY, tu c6 ?
<SaaMmY> notte
<SaaMmY> che succede?
<AlexZion> gabros non ho mai avuto  a che fare con plymouth , quindi non ti so dire molto ...
<SaaMmY> notte
<SaaMmY> non posso intervenire
<SaaMmY> notte a tutti
<gigirock> sono su un portatile dove n funziona la tastiera, sto usando una tastiera esterna usb...dovrei attivare il bluetooth con Fn+F2 , riesco da ubu a simulare questa combinazione ?
<Odo> Giorno
<ghigomatto> buongiorno: ho una 10.04 con gnome, poco fa mi è apparso l'aggiornamento del flsh player, che ho provveduto a fare. Ora non funziona più il flash player. Il problema è che se tento di ripristinare l'installazione dello stesso mi dice che non va abuon fine. Potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> ghigomatto, ma da quale repo prendi i files ?
<ghigomatto> gigirock: ti posto in pastebin l'attuale sources.lst?
<gigirock> ghigomatto, butta dai
<ghigomatto> gigirock: ecco qui l'attuale impostazione dei miei repos... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/677756/
<gigirock> ghigomatto, di solito si usano fastbull.org ma mi pare che il flash abbia qualche problema legato al firefox ...che versione hai ?
<ghigomatto> gigirock: di firefox?
<gigirock> si
<gigirock> cia Steeler
<Steeler> gigirock, ciao
<ghigomatto> gigirock: guarda che il mio probl è legato all'installazione del flash palyer, non alla compatibilità con firefox
<Steeler> dove posso scaricare un sample video in full hd
<gigirock> Steeler, full hd avi ?
<ghigomatto> gigirock: ecco cosa mi compare se faccio un installazione..nota le ultime righe in fondo! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/677758/
<Steeler> gigirock, si, anche.
<gigirock> Steeler, mi pare che ne trovi sul sito della Microsoft nelle demo di mediaplayer...
<Steeler> gigirock, sto scaricando da un altro sito, è una prova per scoprire un bug di kdenlive.
<gigirock> ghigomatto, ma installi come root ?
<Steeler> uffa, ne trovo solo  a 720p
<ghigomatto> gigirock: qual'è il probl? si, direi di si.
<gigirock> ghigomatto e' cmq un errore dello script... wgetrc...
<gigirock> Steeler, http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php
<ghigomatto> gigirock: si, lo so, ma in corrispondenza della riga relativa c'è l'impostazione (esterna allo script) del proxy aziendale....
<gigirock> ghigomatto,  pero' vedi che prima di suggerisce dei pacchetti ?
<ghigomatto> gigirock: già, a tuo parere sono essenziali per l'installazione? io lo faccio, che ci vuole?
<gigirock> infatti....
<ghigomatto> gigirock: il pacchetto konqueror mi tira dietro tutto il kde, roba da pazzi! non lo installo, quello...
<Devidino> ghigomatto,  ma scusa perchè installare konqueror
<Devidino> ?
<gigirock> torno dopo
<ghigomatto> Devidino: scusami, ma era dentro la discussione con gigirock, mi faceva notare che flashplugin richiede dei pacchetti...uno di questi (!) sarebbe konqueror!
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Steeler> questo sw è in sviluppo o si può ottenere? http://www.videolan.org/vlmc/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gabros> gigirock, ci sono :)
<gabros> gigirock, ed ora che faccio? come li guardo i logs?
<gabros> scusate qualcuno che mi aiuta dato che ho il boot incasinato?
<Aizram> gabros, ma che hai combinato a questo povero pc?
<Aizram> non è che si incasinano da sole le cose
<gabros> Aizram, ahah, volevo cambiare la schermata di boot
<Aizram> si dice: il 99% dei problemi di un pc gli sta seduto davanti
<bobbybong> Aizram, :D quant'è vero
<Aizram> se ti ricordi cosa hai messo, cambiato rifai le modifiche al contrario
<gabros> Aizram, solo che ho usato un programma che si chiama plymouth manager..ma non mi ha cambiato nulla
<jester-> gabros: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<gabros> ahahahhaahahaahahahahhahapok
<gabros> jester- scusa...
<gabros> jester-, ho già seguito quella guida
<gabros> e mi ha fatto fare solo altri papocchi
<jester-> gabros: quello è il modo. o metti i file di tema in una certa cartella e aggiorni le alternatives
<jester-> se poi usi immagini del menga è u altro paio di maniche
<gabros> jester-, ma io adesso vorrei poter ripristinare il boot
<gabros> tipo andare nella configurazione e levare tutte le cose aggiuntive che sono state installate da quei programmi
<jester-> gabros: con le alternatives metti a defiualt il tema originale
<jester-> rimuovi i pacchetti installati
<gabros> jester, ma come li rimuovo? dove sono posizionati?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> gabros: li hai installato con software center immagino, e sempre con quello li rimuovi
<gabros> jester-, allora dici di rimuovere i programmi che ho usato per gestire plymouth?
<jester-> gabros: oppure sudo dpkg --purge plymouth-theme-fade-in, plymouth-theme-glow, plymouth-theme-sabily, plymouth-theme-solar.   e non sono prorammi
<gabros> jester-, programma rimosso
<jester-> gabros: oppure sudo dpkg --purge plymouth-theme-fade-in plymouth-theme-glow plymouth-theme-sabily plymouth-theme-solar   ouch senza le virgole
<gabros> jester-, devo aggiornare le alternatives?
<jester-> gabros: si hai tolto tutto no
<gabros> jester, i comandi col purge non li ho dati, perchè avevo già tolto il programma e il nome del tema non lo ricordo
<jester-> gabros: non sono programmi ma pacchetti e sono 6
<jester-> gabros: oppure sudo dpkg --purge plymouth-theme-fade-in plymouth-theme-glow plymouth-theme-sabily plymouth-theme-solar
<jester-> gabros: sei capace di incollare al stringa nel terminale?
<gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$  sudo dpkg --purge plymouth-theme-fade-in plymouth-theme-glow plymouth-theme-sabily plymouth-theme-solar
<gabros> [sudo] password for gabros:
<gabros> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching plymouth-theme-fade-in
<gabros> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching plymouth-theme-glow
<gabros> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching plymouth-theme-sabily
<gabros> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching plymouth-theme-solar
<gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$
<gabros> jester ok?
<jester-> gabros: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  cosa c'è
<gabros> jester, per te...     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/677830/
<jester-> gabros: hai due immagini farlocche li dentro ma digita 2
<jester-> e dai enter
<gabros> jester, ahah farlocche?? Ti ringrazio
<jester-> gabros: sudo rm /lib/plymouth/themes/azenis
<gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$ sudo rm /lib/plymouth/themes/azenis
<gabros> [sudo] password for gabros:
<gabros> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/lib/plymouth/themes/azenis": È una directory
<gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$
<jester-> gabros: sudo rm -r /lib/plymouth/themes/azenis
<jester-> addirittuta una cartella e si spiega perchè non va
<gabros> gabros@Gabriele-PC:~$ sudo rm -r /lib/plymouth/themes/azenis
<gabros> [sudo] password for gabros:
<gabros> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/lib/plymouth/themes/azenis": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> gabros: hai digitati 2 e dato enter?
<gabros> jester-, si
<jester-> riavvia
<kekko> ciao
<kekko> è la mia prima volta in chat
<gabros> jester, ok torno subito
<kekko> posso chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> kekko: dica
<kekko> grazie
<kekko> allora ho installa ubuntu 11.04
<kekko> dopo l'avvio, caricato il desktop, mi capita improvvisamente e non sempre una schermata nera
<kekko> alle volte per risolvere schiaccio il tasto di spegnimento e tutto torna normale
<kekko> nel senso che ricompare lo schermo ed esco dalla finestra di chiusura
<kekko> la mia scheda grafica è una intel integrata
<gabros> jester-, ravviato
<gabros> jester-, le strane schermate nere sono rimaste...perde un pò di tempo e poi spunta il logo originale tipo con grafica da windows 95
<jester-> kekko: scheda grafica?
<jester-> gabros: la cosa è normale specialmente con nvidia
<kekko> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jester-> kekko: usi unity?
<gabros> jester bene perchè io ho NVIDIA :)
<kekko> no
<kekko> gnome2
<jester-> kekko: ha la barra laterale a sinistra o usi il classico
<kekko> ho scritto che uso gnome2... classic ubuntu al login, per capirsi
<jester-> kekko: prova a resettare gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<kekko> cosa perdo?
<jester-> kekko: solo le impstazioni grafiche. torna a default
<jester-> kekko: e facile che il problema sia dovuto al tema in uso
<kekko> personalizzazione sui pannelli rimangono come sono?
<jester-> no torna a default
<kekko> il tema è radiance + faenza icons
<jester-> kekko: le cartelle non le cancelli ma le rinimini cosi sono ripristinabili ririnominandole
<jester-> rinomini*
<kekko> capito, proverò, grazie
<gabros> jester-, mi sa che ho risolto il problema delle schermate nere
<gabros> bastava cambiare la risoluzione
<gabros> jester-, e metterne una + bassa
<gabros> jester-, perchè con quella che avevo io perdeva tempo ad impostarla al boot
<gabros> Come si usa XF86Eject? (è la scorciatoia per espellere il cd)
<Steeler> gabros, sul terminale scrivi eject per aprire e ejecect -t  per chiudere.
<gabros> steeler, preferisco impostarlo sulla tastiera..è terribilmente scomoda da terminale :)
<Steeler> mmh
<Steeler> gabros, vediamo se ci riesco io
<Steeler> gabros, cmq la puoi anche impostare come lanciatore sun pannello.
<gabros> io ho impostato f12 per espellere
<Steeler> gabros, si l'ho impostato, e funziona, poi mettere F11 per chiudere
<gabros> steeler e dove hai trovato l'opzione di chiusura?
<gabros> io ho trovato solo espelli
<Steeler> gabros, scorciatoie da tastiera, aggiungi. nome = quello che vuoi, comando = eject -t
<gabros> steeler grazie :)
<Devidino> gabros,  io l'ho cambiata con ctrl+alt+j
<Steeler> Devidino, j sta per eject ?
<gabros> Devidino, è brutto f12 ? :)
<Steeler> Devidino, si potrebbe dare "halt" come scorciatoia, però non essendo root come si fa ?
<dimitri> salve da ieri quando aggiorno con apt-get update mi da questo messaggio W:Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'contrib/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<dimitri> come risolvo ?
<Devidino> Steeler,  sistema preferenze scorciatoie da tastiera
<Devidino> dimitri,  rimuovi il repo esterno di Virtual box evidentemente attualmente ha qualche problema
<Devidino> dimitri,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/aources.list
<Devidino> dimitri,  aggiungi il # alla vove di virtual box
<dimitri> Devidino, grazie... evidentemente oracle ha prob con l'open  ;-)
<dimitri> Devidino, noto che quando fa update scarica un sacco di translate che poi non trova è normale ?
<Devidino> dimitri,  sembra che non li trova , ma in verità può darsi anche che essi non siano da aggiornare
<Devidino> :)
<Devidino> dimitri,  io mi ero posto la stessa domanda e mi è stata data questa risposta!
<dimitri> Devidino, ok ora va bene
<Devidino> dimitri,  ottimo puoi riabilitare oracle fra un po di tempo per vedere se i problemi sono stati risolti
<Davide_G> Devidino, risolto con la LUG?
<Davide_G> ops ho sbagliato chan
<Devidino> Davide_G,  ti spiego di la
<dimitri> Devidino, thx alla prox
<Cressi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<romario1975> buongiorno a tutti
<romario1975> c'è qualcuno?
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<romario1975> caio massimo
<romario1975> mi sono infilato in questa chat
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<romario1975> sperando di trovare qualcuno che ci capisca di ubuntu e magari mi illumini
<massimo18> romario1975: al posto di fare un comizio chiedi e se qualcuno sa risponde
<gigirock> ubuntu n va capito ma va subito
<bobbybong> gigirock, :(
<romario1975> massimo18: mi spiace se cercavo un digita stringa di comando mi leggevo un libro, oltre alle macchine ci sono le persone
<nicotano> salve
<romario1975> ciao
<virunga> Ciao
<virunga> ho inserito un cd
<virunga> come faccio a entrare nella cartella in cui è stato montato da terminale?
<nicotano> virunga, con mount vedi è stato montato (di solito /media/unnome)    poi cd /media/unnome/
<virunga> it worked
<virunga> thanks nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<Lorena> Salve, ho tolto unity, come posso lanciare le applicazioni?
<lucatortuga75> Lorena, Sotto il menù Applicazioni
<Lorena> lucatortuga75: Non ho nulla per accedere a menù
 * nicotano saluta
<lucatortuga75> Lorena, In alto a sinistra
<Aizram> riavvia con ubuntu classico
<enzotib> Lorena: che significa "ho tolto unity"? sei entrata con Ubuntu classico?
<Lorena> enzotib: Dunque con compiz ho disattivato unity, ed ora non ho nemmeno il pannello superiore neanche quello classico, ho solo docky con due o tre applicazioni che uso più spesso
<enzotib> Lorena: Alt-F2 funziona?
<Lorena> enzotib: no...
<enzotib> Lorena: Ctrl-Alt-t ?
<Lorena> Ho aperto il terminale
<enzotib> Lorena: ora, vuoi per caso resettare unity e tornare allo stato iniziale?
<Lorena> enzotib: Sì...
<enzotib> Lorena: allora in quel terminale scrivi: unity --reset & disown
<Lorena> enzotib: Trovato, grazie
<enzotib> trovato cosa?
<Lorena> enzotib: Scusa è  un'intercalare, significa che ho risolto, :)
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Lorena: se non vuoi unity, conviene partire al login con Ubuntu classico
<Lorena> enzotib: D'accordo, grazie!
<virunga> Ciao, scusate se mi presento così spesso ma la attrazione di un così veloce aiuto è tanta.
<virunga> Come posso creare un punto di ripristino in ubuntu 11.04?
<massimo18> O_O
<nicotano> !backup | virunga
<ubot-it> virunga: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<virunga> fantastico. Altra cosa, quale client irc utilizzare?
<virunga> Io sto usando xchar
<virunga> xchat
<virunga> ma è un po' scomodo quando si deve rispondere a una persona precisa
<virunga> devo copiare e incollare il nome... non so come altro fare
<nicotano> virunga, xchat va bene, occhio che tu non abbia xchat-gnome, per rispondere a qualcuno digita iniziale nome e premi tab per completare
<virunga> nicotano, funziona :D
<virunga> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<Holden> anche su xchat-gnome funziona il tab :)
<francesca> ciao a tutti
<eugeskio> ciao a tutti
<ml> ciao a tutti
<ml> qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi per un problema relativo a un driver di una scheda video ati?
<GortiZ> ciao a  tutti
<bobbybong> ciao GortiZ
<GortiZ> ho chiesto su #ubuntu, ma provo a richiedere qui, ho un problema con un server ubuntu. quando fa il forwarding della connessione per condividere internet tramite nat mi decima la velocita`, ossia: il server raggiunge come velocita` massima 10Mb/s mentre se collego un solo client e faccio il test su di esso la velocita` massima e` 1-2Mb/s
<GortiZ> qualcuno ha idea di come trovare dov'e` l'inghippo?
<arone> ciao a tutti..
<arone> devo convertire dei files wma in mp3, utilizzo Sound converter, ma quando aggiungo i files mi chiede di cercare un pligin adatto
<arone> ho già installato xmms2-plugin-wma
<arone> ma mi da cmq lo stesso messaggio
<arone> ho anche seguito questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<arone> ma niente..
<arone> che altro c'è da fare?
<arone> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<bobbybong> arone, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arone> fatto ma me lo chiede ancora con errore: failed to install pligins: <enum GTS_INSTALL_PLUGINS_NOT_FOUND of type GstInstallPluginsReturn>
<arone> non trova nessun pacchetto con i plugin richiesti
<jester-> arone: installa libtwolame0
<arone> era già installato
<jester-> arone: prova a convertire un video youtube in mp3
<arone> scusa e per scaricarlo?
<jester-> arone: installa youtube-dl  poi nel terminale youtube-dl  indirizzowebddel video
<arone> [youtube] Setting language
<arone> ?
<Ola86> ciao raga...
<arone> jester
<animazzurra32> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo' aiutare a configurare il server per la chat di tiscali?
<animazzurra32> ?
<jester-> animazzurra32: quale chat
<animazzurra32> ciao jester
<animazzurra32> tiscali chat su xchat
<jester-> animazzurra32: server?
<animazzurra32> si
<animazzurra32> poi vorrei entrare nella stanza salerno
<jester-> animazzurra32:  che server è
<animazzurra32> tiscali
<animazzurra32> server irc.tiscalinet.it
<animazzurra32> vorrei usare la chat di tiscali qui su xchat
<jester-> animazzurra32:  /server server irc.tiscalinet.it   poi una volta entrato nel server /j #salerno
<Ola86> raga... questione permessi
<jester-> !xchat | animazzurra32 per configurare xchat
<ubot-it> animazzurra32 per configurare xchat: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<virunga> Ciao
<arone> jester-: [youtube] Setting language
<Ola86> con un mio amico abbiamo fatto un piccolo serverino per casa... dove al suo interno gira un web server
<Ola86> devo impostare i permessi per le cartelle..
<virunga> come posso vedere i socket attivi, magari specificando anche la porta che mi interessa?
<virunga> netstat?
<animazzurra32> jester perche' usando firefox quando carica la chat di tiscali non riesco a farla scorrere in basso?
<Ola86> sapete darmi consigli su quali permessi mettere??? non 777!!!
<Holden> virunga, netstat -atlp
<animazzurra32> sul lato desto non c'e' la barra di scorrimento e mi impedisce di scrivere
<jester-> arone: youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeZYg5C11Ys
<animazzurra32> jester hai letto?
<jester-> animazzurra32: che centra firefox con xchat
<virunga> Holden, nella lista la porta sarebbe la voce Recv-Q?
<virunga> Ola86 conosci l'alfabeto binario?
<Holden> virunga, no
<animazzurra32> quando accedo alla chat di tiscali da fire fox
<Holden> virunga, vuoi la porta remota o locale?
<virunga> locale
<animazzurra32> ho questo problema ho un 10 pollici
<virunga> Holden, locale
<Ola86> poco!
<Holden> virunga, guarda Indirizzo locale
<virunga> Holden, ok
<jester-> animazzurra32: non so, la freenode funza bene
<arone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678163/
<virunga> Ola86 http://www.pageresource.com/cgirec/chmod.htm
<jester-> arone: boh non funza, mi sa che è buggati lo script
<arone> va beh io devo convertire wma inmp3
<Holden> arone, hai mplayer installato?
<arone> si
<jester-> arone: era per vedere se funzava soundconverter, se si non c'è il codec wma>mp3
<Holden> arone, e allora convertilo in wav e poi con lame in mp3
<arone> mplayer va da terminale? non lo trovo nelle applicazioni
<Holden> arone, c'è nel menu, ma per quello che devi fare tu vai da terminale
<arone> mi spieghi per favore?
<Holden> arone, mplayer -ao pcm file.wma
<arone> uno alla volta?
<arone> holden: nel menu audio e video delle app non trovo mplayer anche se è installato perchè?
<jester-> arone: serve mplayer-gui
<jester-> arone: o smplayer
<arone> oppure spiegami come convertire velocemente i file in una cartella...una cosa non ho chiaro i file devo metterli in Musica?
<arone> per dare la dir
<bogpas> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho un problema di connessione
<anto50> sera a tutti
<anto50> ce qualcuno
<jester-> !qualcuno | anto50
<bogpas> nessuno?
<ubot-it> anto50: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bogpas> ho già scritto sopra
<anto50> nn ho esprienza di cio  chieod venia
<anto50> cmq aiutatemi allora
<anto50> mi e sparita l'icona dell'autoparlante sulla barra anzi lo cancellata io  ora nn so piu metterla
<anto50> come si fa?
<jester-> anto50:  destro sulla barra, aggiungi alla barra, indicatore completo
<jester-> bogpas: problema di connessione è generico
<anto50> no
<jester-> bogpas: che tipo di problema connessione hai
<anto50> parlo del panello io
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti...ho un problema...avevo ubuntu 10.04....ho riformattato per mettere mint 11 e avevo un hard disk inserito in una porta usb.....l'installazione del sistema operativo è andata a buon fine.....ma l'hard disk nn me lo individua piu'...
<jester-> anto50: eh e io cosa ho detto
<anto50> ma nn ce
<anto50> coem dici te
<anto50> forse nn ho capito
<jester-> anto50: come non c'è, guarda bene se hai ubuntu c'è
<jester-> drugantibus: /j #mint
<anto50> tasto destro aggiungi ok ma dove si apre la finestra aggiungi al panello
<anto50> nn ce l'icona dell'autoparlante
<jester-> drugantibus:anzi  /j #linuxmint
<jester-> anto50: indicatore completo devi aggiungere
<bogpas> jester: molto semplice, ubuntu mi dice che ho eth-0 connesso e funzionante ma se provo ad andare su qualsisasi sito nisba
<anto50> che devo dire devo studiare notte e giorno  per poter fare qualcosa
<anto50> grazie molto gentile  jester-
<jester-> bogpas: cliccando l'icona abilita rete ha la spunta?
<bogpas> sì
<drugantibus> ma è un problema di hard disk....su #linuxmint nn c'è nessuno..
<jester-> bogpas: http://209.85.148.103/ prova con firefox
<bogpas> cosa devo provare jester?
<jester-> drugantibus: se mint non mont l'hd quando lo attacchi che centriamo noi
<drugantibus> ...insomma il contenuto dell'hard disk dovrebbe essere intatto...solo..è come se l'hard disk avesse perso l'indice o qualcosa che gli permetta di essere riconosciuto e letto...una volta ho risolto un problema simile ma nn ricordo in che maniera...
<anto50> chiedo ancora una cosa
<jester-> bogpas: apri firefox e scivi http://209.85.148.103/  quindi enter
<anto50> per mettere sul desktop l'icone dei siti come si fa
<drugantibus> nn è un problema di mint...nn lo monta neanche su un altro mio pc..
<jester-> anto50: dei siti?
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo fdisk -l con il dosco attaccato
<bogpas> jester siccome mi tocca chiudere disconnettere e riaprire tutto con ubuntu, potresti prima dirmi a che serve connettermi a quell'indirizzo?
<drugantibus> grazie..
<jester-> bogpas: prova da li dove sei un browser qualunque e vedi
<jester-> bogpas: se apre google ti mancano solo i dns
<bogpas> mi apre google
<jester-> eh
<jester-> bogpas: se lo apre unche in linux è un problema di dns
<bogpas> eh ma sono con xp in questo momento
<drugantibus> shttp://pastebin.com/gthmw9VJ
<jester-> bogpas: allora fai una cosa, sempre che tu non abbia pacioccato qualche file
<bogpas> non ho fatto assolutamente niente, altro che pacioccare, non capisco un acca di linux, figuriamoci se comincio a mettere le mani
<bogpas> comunque mi sono segnato l'indirizzo di google, per fare una prova dopo
<jester-> bogpas: vai in modifica rete, cavo, modifica, ipv4, scegli automatico shcp solo indirizzi e in server dns metti 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<bogpas> shcp o dhcp?
<jester-> dhcp scusa
<jester-> drugantibus: c'è il disco o no
<drugantibus> ....credo che gli vada riattribuito il file system ma senza formattarlo....è possibile..?
<bogpas> ok, e poi?
<drugantibus> si è  sdb1
<drugantibus>  1000 giga
<bogpas> che dovrebbe succedere con questi dns?
<jester-> drugantibus: fdisck -l lo vede o no
<drugantibus> hai visto?
<drugantibus> si ho messo un pastebin
<anto50> eccomi
<jester-> bogpas:  i dns convertono gli indirizzi alfan umerici in numerici
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/gthmw9VJ
<anto50> si per esempio nn riesco a mettere sul desktop l'icona di libero
<jester-> bogpas: in relatà l'indirizzo ip è numerico
<anto50> ma nn solo quella anche delle altre
<bogpas> no no lo so a che servono i dns
<bogpas> ma questi che mi hai dato intendo
<jester-> anto50: devi far un lanciatore
<anto50> ecco si ma nn so  come si fa e li  che mi frega
<jester-> bogpas: sono dns e basta
<anto50> o guardato la guida ma nn cio capito nulla
<anto50> e un po  difficilotto
<bogpas> sono "universali"?
<bogpas> no perché di solito non vanno in base al provider?
<jester-> bogpas: yess sono quelli che passa google e funzano bene
<bogpas> mucho gusto
<bogpas> ti ringrazio molto
<bogpas> adesso provo e vediamo se funzia
<bogpas> spero veramente...
<jester-> bogpas: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<bogpas> sono admin di wiki ;)
<bogpas> ciao jester, grazie ancora
<drugantibus> mi sembra di aver avuto un altra volta un problema simile e di aver risolto con programma tipo gparted..ma non era gparted...dava molte piu' opzioni...e mi pare funzionasse da terminale...ma non ricordo...
<jester-> drugantibus: eh gparted è ma se non lo vede fisck non lo vede manco gparted
<jester-> drugantibus: comunque prova
<drugantibus> si g parted lo vede..
<drugantibus>  lo vede anche fdisk
<jester-> fagli fare lo scandisk
<jester-> drugantibus: e quale è dei due
<jester-> sda o sdb
<drugantibus> sdb1
<drugantibus> hai visto pastebin?
<jester-> drugantibus: che ne so che era sdb
<jester-> drugantibus: formattato in?
<drugantibus> mi pare ntfs
<jester-> drugantibus: sdb1 è linux
<anto50> jester sto provandoi a fare un alnciatore ma nn ci capisco
<anto50> ops
<anto50> coem scrivo
<drugantibus> ...allora sarà ext3 o 4..
<jester-> drugantibus: sda1 è ntfs
<drugantibus> ...non mi ricordo ...è da tanto che ho l'harddisk..
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo mont /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> se lo monta guarda in /mnt
<drugantibus>  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jester-> anto50: non fai meglio a mettere il sito nel bookmark di firefox?
<drugantibus> ho già provato ieri anche a specificare vari file sistem ma non lo monta..
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt    se non lo monta da errore
<jester-> drugantibus: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<jester-> poi montalo
<drugantibus> sta facendo qualcosa..
<drugantibus> dice...ripristino del journal...
<drugantibus> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ...che funzione ha questo comando..?
<jester-> scandisk
<drugantibus> sta controllanndo inode e dimensioni..
<drugantibus> ...ma come faccio a riattribuirgli il file system senza formattarlo...?
<jester-> drugantibus: ha fatto?
<jester-> drugantibus: fsck (scandik) cerca di sistremare fs sminchiati
<jester-> se non funza dopo fsck la vedo dura
<anto50> allora ho seguito una guida ma nn mi trova il log di libero  o link
<bogpas> jester purtroppo non funziona niente
<bogpas> certo che per forza la gente si tiene windows, là almeno non devi bestemmiare per fare andare la connessione
<jester-> bogpas: hai fatto in modifica connessioni?
<bogpas> sì
<bogpas> ad ogni modo non va niente nemmeno con l'indirizzo numerico
<bogpas> ho messo i dns e zero assoluto
<drugantibus> sta ancora lavorando....
<drugantibus> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... Superblocco needs_recovery flag is clear, but journal has data. Flag di recupero non impostato nel superblocco di backup, eseguo journal comunque. PACKARD-BELL: ripristino del journal Passo 1: Controllo di inode, blocco(i) e dimensioni
<jester-> bogpas: di solito la connessione a filo va di serie se hai appena installato reinstalla che qualcosa è andato storto
<bogpas> è già la seconda installazione che faccio
<jester-> drugantibus: non incollare qui, usa pastebin, ma ha finito?
<bogpas> possibile che vada storto per due volte di fila? c'è qualche incompatibilità con il modem di alice per caso? così almeno me la metto via
<jester-> bogpas: da cd live: prova ubuntu funza?
<bogpas> non lo so, mai provato
<drugantibus> no ancora nn ha finito...
<jester-> bogpas: nessuna incopatibilita con alice sempre che hai nat abilitato
<drugantibus> è da 1000 gb
<bogpas> non ho un router
<jester-> drugantibus: allora è sminchiato sertiamente
<jester-> bogpas: e che è se non è router
<bogpas> un modem del c....
<bogpas> provo un attimo a fare partire da cd live
<jester-> bogpas: se non è ruoter devi fare una connessione pppoe in modifica connessioni tab dsl
<drugantibus> ...ma come faccio a riattribuirgli il file system senza formattarlo...?
<bogpas> ehm, ti offendi se ti dico che non ho capito un emerito?
<bogpas> devo fare una connessione dove?
<jester-> drugantibus: lo sata facendo fsck se va a buon fine
<jester-> <jester-> bogpas: se non è ruoter devi fare una connessione pppoe in modifica connessioni tab dsl
<jester-> bogpas: manco in winzoz funza senza fare una connessione
<bogpas> in dsl c'è il nulla
<jester-> te la fa il cd alice
<bogpas> non ho connessioni
<bogpas> ho solo wired
<jester-> bogpas: aggiungi
<bogpas> sarebbe quello il problema?
<drugantibus> ok
<jester-> bogpas: modifica connessione tab DSL
<jester-> gurada bene che c'è
<drugantibus> l'hard disk sembra che lavori...c'è la lucina che sta andando a intermittenza...
<jester-> bogpas: certo. fosse un router collegato per i cazzi suoi saresti in rete la boot
<bogpas> c'è la scheda dsl intendo
<jester-> bogpas: dentra a DSL fai aggiungi
<bogpas> abbi pazienza, che gli devo dire su dsl?
<jester-> e segui
<bogpas> che seguo, la carovana?
<jester-> bogpas: segui le richeste che ti farà
<jester-> richieste
<bogpas> il device mac address e cloned dove li trovo?
<drugantibus> ???????????sta ancora lavorando.........
<jester-> bogpas: lascia stare gli altri tab spunta connetti automatimente e metti nome utente e pass
<bogpas> ok ora provo e ovviamente mi devo disconnettere
<bogpas> grazie intanto
<bogpas> hai una pazienza immensa
<jester-> drugantibus: quanto è grande la partizione
<jester-> drugantibus: se chiede cosa fare devi battere enter non va avanti
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/EYEg7LBN
<bogpas_> jester funziona tutto perfettamente
<anto50> allora ho seguito la guida ma nn trovo il link di libero da aggiungere al  lanciatore
<drugantibus> che devo fare?
<bogpas_> non so come ringraziarti, tutta colpa mia che ero un cretino e non avevo impostato la dsl
<anto50> apro firefox ma nn trovo
<bogpas_> ciao carissimo, stammi bene
<anto50> i segnalibri dove o l'icona di libero
<drugantibus> http://pastebin.com/EYEg7LBN
<drugantibus> devo dare ok?
<drugantibus> jester ci sei?
<drugantibus> jester ....che devo fare...??????
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> ragazzi
<stefano> una domanda
<stefano> ho appena installato kubuntu ma quando cambio risoluzione
<stefano> al riavvio mi esce la stessa risoluzione
<stefano> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<jumpysnake> stefano: ma parli dello splash screen?
<stefano> no
<stefano> parlo proprio della risoluzione del desktop
<stefano> metto la 1024x768
<stefano> e poi al riavvio
<stefano> mi ritorna quella di default
<jumpysnake> stefano: e allora bho..non lo so
<drugantibus> jester son rimasto a metà.......................
<drugantibus> .........
<Brutus99> Ciao
<Brutus99> come posso accedere a Compiz settings manager da ubuntu 11.04?
<geko> sera a tutti
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<joshuak> c'è qualcuno che ha riscontrato come me problemi con la gestione degli albumart con clementine0.7 e musicbraiz?
<joshuak> ...e che magari li abbia risolti?
<joshuak> nessuno utilizza clementine?
<dreal> Sera a tutti....
<attempt> o/
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-31
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ragazzi
<fleurtherock> vorrei aggiornare firefox
<fleurtherock> come faccio
<giako> ciao, avevo bisogno di un paio di consigli sul partizionamento, posso chiedere qui o su ubuntu-chat?
<giako> nel caso voglio tenere due versioni di ubuntu devo avere 1 partizione [/swap] ..... 1 partizione [/home] ...... 2 partizioni [ / ] .... e 1 o 2 partizioni [/boot] ?
<stejazz> giako, ti consiglio di andare in chat...
<giako> com'era il nome del channel?
<Ste> ciao
<Shin3> giorno
<gigirock> ho ubu 1104 su  asus eeepc collegato ad un televisore via vga che permette 1024x768 , il video esterno viene riconosciuto ma con proporzione 4:3 invece di 16:9, posso intervenire sulla configurazione di x ?
<Odo> Giorno
<attempt> giorno Odo
<Odo> giorno
<Steeler> Il sistema non mi monta l' IPOD. Mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678677/
<attempt> Steeler per ipod devi usare win o mela
<attempt> oppure metti in virtuale un win dentro ubuntu.
<attempt> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Steeler> attempt, guarda che con ubuntu 10.10 si montava tranquillamente.
<attempt> capisco. allora forse e' solo iphone che fa' dannare..
<Steeler> attempt, ma l'ipod è vecchio.
<attempt> fagli un checkdisk
<Steeler> attempt, mi dai il comando gedit per aggiungere vboxusers ?
<attempt> da win se e' ntfs
<attempt> metti il nome utente in /etc/group
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/group
<attempt> oppure per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo : adduser [utente][gruppo]
<Steeler> attempt, fatto per adesso non funzionam vbox, mi chiede sempre di aggiungere il nome utente, boh, ma ora devo andare, riprovo dopo. grazie.
<attempt> ci sono errori nel filesistem dell'ipod. fagli un check da un pc con windows.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<kuix> ciao ragazzi provo a chiedere anche qui...
<kuix> sapreste darmi delle dritte su come creare correttamente un ramdisk?
<kuix> grazie:)
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<alo21> chi si intende di programmazione?
<alo21> xyz: salve
<kekko> hello
<kekko> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<kekko> c'è qualcuno esperto?
<kekko> mmmm
<kekko> no
<cristian_c> kekko,
<cristian_c> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kekko> ma non capivo se mi leggeva qualcuno
<kekko> cmq, dal terminale dopo aver disinstallato un pacchetto ricevo questo messaggio: ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<cristian_c> a meno che non si sia effettuato un netsplit XD
<cristian_c> kekko, che pacchetto hai disnstallato?
<kekko> fancontrol
<cristian_c> kekko, aveva delle dipendenze?
<kekko> no
<kekko> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<kekko>   fancontrol
<kekko> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 1 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<kekko> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 143 kB di spazio su disco.
<kekko> Continuare [S/n]? s
<kekko> (Lettura del database... 164593 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<kekko> Rimozione di fancontrol...
<kekko>  * Stopping fan speed regulator fancontrol                               [ OK ]
<kekko> Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead...
<kekko> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<kekko> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db...
<cristian_c> kekko, utilizzi un hard disk o un ssd ?
<kekko> ssd
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> :D
<kekko> :)
<cristian_c> problema tipico dell'ssd penso
<kekko> l'ho installato da pochi giorni
<cristian_c> da quello che leggo googlando
<kekko> l'ultima cosa che ho fatto è stata questa:
<kekko> aggiungere a sudo gedit /etc/sysfs.conf     block/sda/queue/scheduler = noop
<kekko> può centrare?
<cristian_c> quindi hai fatto altre robe?
<kekko> s
<cristian_c> non hai semplicemente disinstallato un pacchetto?
<cristian_c> kekko, mi auguro tu sapessi cosa stavi facendo :D
<kekko> allora, ho seguito alcune ottimizzazioni per ssd
<kekko> non è che ho fatto chissacosa, ho seguito il wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<kekko> poi volevo vedere se riuscivo a controllare le ventole, ma pwmconfig mi diceva che non aveva sensori
<Holden> kekko, quel messaggio è normale.
<kekko> quindi ho cancellato fancontrol e ho visto quel messaggio e mi sono domandato se era un problema
<Holden> kekko, "über-readahead is used during boot to read files in advance of when they are needed such that they are already in the page cache, improving boot performance. Its data files are regenerated on the first boot after install, and either monthly thereafter or when packages with init scripts or configs are installed or updated."
<kekko> ok grazie
<kekko> cristian_c posso chiederti un'altra cosa?
<cristian_c> kekko, sì, Holden ti ha risposto molto meglio nell'altra domanda :D
<kekko> grazie holden
<Holden> kekko, di niente
<cristian_c> kekko, vai con la seconda domanda
<cristian_c> :D
<kekko> allora ieri era la prima volta che scrivevo i chat, e avevo chiesto riguardo add un problema che si verifica dopo l'avvio al caricamento del desktop
<kekko> praticamente non sempre ma spesso mi viene una schermata nera, e per sbloccare devo schiacciare il tasto di spegnimento, la schermo tonra normale chiudo la finestra e poi funziona
<kekko> il problema è che alle volte non funziona questo metodo e devo riavviare, ieri mi han detto di resettare le impostazioni, rinominando alcune cartelle
<kekko> ma il problema si verifica di nuovo
<kekko> avete idee? Ho una intel integrata come scheda video e uso kernel pae
<cristian_c> kekko, non so se il problema deriva dal kernel pae, ma forse potrebbe essere dovuto a un problema di sospensione o ibernazione
<cristian_c> kekko, io proverei a controllare in gestione alimentazione
<cristian_c> e disabilitare al limite
<kekko> tocchi un altro tasto dolente, ho un problema con la sospensione, funziona bene ma alla riapertura la ventola va al massimo e non c'è modo di fermarla, devo riavviare
<cristian_c> kekko, mmmhh forse è un problema di scheda video
<cristian_c> lspci | grep VGA
<kekko> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cristian_c> mmhh
<kekko> avevo trovato sul forum inglese uno script per la ventola e sospensione, l'ho provato ma non mi funziona
<cristian_c> kekko, prima di andare ad agire su ventola e company (cosa che sconsiglio) cercheri di risolvere il problema della sospensione
<cristian_c> poi dipende dal pc, se è un notebook
<Brutus-> Ciao
<kekko> il problema della ventola è collegato alla sospensione
<Brutus-> Se ho installato un pacchetto da terminale usando make install, come faccio a rimuoverlo? Ho provato con apt-get remove nomepaccehtto ma non funziona
<kekko> sì è un notebook
<cristian_c> Brutus-, non puoi così, perché non è un deb
<kekko> per "company" cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> kekko, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> kekko, è un modo di dire
<Brutus-> cristian_c, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> kekko, toccare le ventole secondo me non è mai cosa buona
<cristian_c> kekko, le ventole sono fatte per girare secondo necessità in modo automatico
<kekko> ma ho provato per vedre se c'era un modo per non farle anda<re al massimo dopo la sospensione
<cristian_c> a seconda della temperatura presente all'interno
<cristian_c> evidentemente funziona male la sospensione penso
<cristian_c> secondo me occorre prima di tutto capire il modello di pc
<Brutus-> kekko, ventola del processore?
<kekko> dopo la sospensione c'è una temperatura che è sballata, la segna a 90°
<kekko> hp 620
<cristian_c> non so se è sballata
<cristian_c> può essere anche veritiera, basta toccare il notebook o sentire il calore dalle fessure
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hp 620, dice? XD
<kekko> no è sballata, alle volte dopo 5-6 minuti è capitato che la ventola si fermasse è la temperatura calava improvvisamente da 90 a 20
<Brutus-> se non è un pacchetto deb non è uninstallable?
<cristian_c> Brutus-, asp
<kekko> brutus, il notebook ha solo una ventola
<Brutus-> ...
<cristian_c> Brutus-, per caso è presente nel pacchetto uno script uninstall o simile?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, i check
<kekko> giovane Holden tu hai qualche idea?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, figurati... No non c'+
<Brutus-> cristian_c, figurati... No non c'è
<Holden> kekko, diverse, ma nessuna sull'argomento.
<Brutus-> ahahahah
<kekko> :)
<kekko> :(
<kekko> va beh, grazie lo stesso, un saluto
<Brutus-> Kekko io avevo un problema simile al tuo
<cristian_c> Holden, non ho capito
<kekko> ah, e
<cristian_c> XD
<Brutus-> la ventola del proc scannava sempre al max
<cristian_c> ho capito
<Brutus-> kekko ho dovuto aspettare la nuova versione di ubuntu
<kekko> ma no, a me funziona bene, solo dopo la sospensione va al max... praticamente non devo usare la sospensioen..
<Brutus-> ahh
<Brutus-> E non usarla
<kekko> he he grazie, è che avrei voluto usarla...
<cristian_c> kekko, penso si possa risolvere
<cristian_c> non sono sicuro al 100% ma penso si possa risolvere
<kekko> cristian_c, how?
<Brutus-> Saluti a tutti
<kekko> ciao brutus
<cristian_c> kekko, prima di tutto occorre fare una googlata per vedere se hp620 ha problemi del genere
<kekko> già fatto, ti ho scriutto che avevo trovato uno che proponeva uno script
<kekko> a me non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> kekko, magari passamelo in privato, così me lo guardo
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> kekko, comunque hai riscontrato che altri possessori del tuo pc hanno il problema con le ventole e la sospensione in ubuntu?
<kekko> sì
<kekko> un saluto a tutti
<Brutus-> Ciao
<Brutus-> la domanda è sempre quella, ho installato un prog con il comando make install come posso disinstallarlo ora?
<Brutus-> Ho chiesto anche sul canale ubuntu ma sono troppo busy per rispondere :D
<nicotano> Brutus-, se è previsto, puoi dare sudo make uninstall  dentro la directory  dove hai compilato
<Brutus-> nicotano, provo
<Brutus-> nicotano, no, avevo anche controllato, non c'è il file uninstall
<frankogolconda> ciao a tutti
<Brutus-> possibile che distribuiscono i prog senza istruzioni per rimuoverli
<Brutus-> %$##&
<nicotano> Brutus-, prova a dare  sudo make uninstall  dentro la directory  dove hai compilato
<Brutus-> nicotano, fatto
<frankogolconda> ho un problema. come devo fare per chiedere aiuto? (sono nuov..)
<Brutus-> nicotano, non funziona..
<massimo18> Brutus-: è sempre sconsigliato compilare senza sapere che cosa si installa
<nicotano> !chiedi | frankogolconda
<ubot-it> frankogolconda: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Brutus-> massimo18, mi sono fidato, è apache 2
<massimo18> Brutus-: e perchè compilarlo è nei repo
<Brutus-> massimo18, ho seguito le istruzioni del sito php
<massimo18> -.-
<Brutus-> massimo18, non sapevo fosse nei repo. Per questo voglio toglierlo e mettere quello
<Brutus-> perchè mancano dei maledetti file
<K99Brain> Brutus-, è abbastanza un casino. devi guardarti il makefile e capire quali file ha copiato nel sistema e rimuoverli tutti uno ad uno
<Brutus-> Urka
<massimo18> e si
<frankogolconda> Uso xubuntu 10.04. Ho installato un adattatore usb per la connessione wireless che sono riuscito a configurare: usb visto e rete trovata, ma impossibile la connessione. Mi è stato detto che probabilmente è un problema di porte usb, poichè danno una cosa tipo "device not accepting address 34, error -71. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Holden> Brutus-, avrà messo tutto in /usr/local. oppure rifai make install e con il log vedi riga per riga cosa ha installato
<Brutus-> Provo...
<Brutus-> se rimuovo la cartella del prog in usr?
<nicotano> Brutus-, si ma c'è altro
<cristian_c> Brutus-, inoltre prima di installarlo potevi pacchettizzarlo in deb con checkinstall in modo da poterlo poi rimuovere agevolmente
<cristian_c> :D
<massimo18> Brutus-: sarebbe troppo facile
<Brutus-> sbagliando s'impara :D
<Brutus-> la prossima volta lo paccehettizzo
<Brutus-> la prossima volta lo pacchettizzo
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> Brutus-: meglio se usi i repo
<Brutus-> quella sarà la prima option
<frankogolconda> ciao cristian_c! alla fine sono riuscito nell'installazione dell'altro giorno..
<cristian_c> Brutus-, per altri programmi di cui non esistono i deb
<cristian_c> ;)
<xiaoy> frankogolconda, che computer hai?
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, non ricordo bene, dovresti rinfrescarmi
<frankogolconda> cristian_c, adatattore edimax ew7811 :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> problema?
<frankogolconda> xiaoy, il computer è assemblato e non saprei dirti con precisione ma dovrebbe montare un pentium IV con 256 MB di ram
<frankogolconda> cristian_c il problema è con le porte usb probabilmente, come mi ha suggerito anche Magozurlinux
<cristian_c> frankogolconda, tutte le porte usb?
<xiaoy> frankogolconda, si tratta probabilmente del sistema sulla scheda madre che gestisce le porte, cmq... hai provato ad usare un altro sistema operativo (ex un'altra live linux)? hai provato ad usare un'altra porta usb per la scheda wirless? hai provato a togliere gli altri devices usb? hai provato a dare sudo dmesg -c, toglire tutte le periferiche usb, inserirle ad una ad una nelle varie porte usb e vedere il log che ti danno con dmesg?
<xiaoy> ripeto... probabilmente sono le porte rotte in qualche maniera, però fare le prove che ti ho detto sopra non guasta ;)
<frankogolconda> ahimè si. Il dispositivo viene riconosciuto, la rete vista: provo a fare l'accesso ma nulla da fare. da lsmod viene fuori device not accepting address 34, error -71 e la cosa va in loop cambiando address credo
<frankogolconda> provato altro sistema operativo, provate tutte le porte, non ci sono altri devices. ora provo dmesg -c
<xiaoy> frankogolconda, dmesg -c cancella l'output di dmsg. Mi sa che nun c'è niente da fa... posta un po' l'output di dmsg
<Odo> frankogolconda, curiosita' che adattatore e'?
<frankogolconda> edimax ew-7811
<cristian_c> frankogolconda, , l'azzardo non è che la chiavetta è usb 3.0 e le porte usb 2.0 ?
<frankogolconda> dubbio atroce. controllo immediatamente
<cristian_c> perché il viceversa funziona
<Odo> frankogolconda, poi mi dai anche l'id del device son lsusb, per favore
<Odo> *con
<frankogolconda> 2.0
<cristian_c> poi c'è anche dmesg | grep usb
<cristian_c> ma non so se è adatto
<cristian_c> la chiavetta?
<frankogolconda> Bus 001 Device 037: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<frankogolconda> si la chiavetta è 2.0
<cristian_c> e le porte 2.0 giusto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> tutte
<licciar> ciao ragazzi a chi posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | licciar
<ubot-it> licciar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frankogolconda> la porta a cui è collegato ora è 2.0. ho pravoto anche le altre che no lo sono
<xiaoy> s Dio, ma di solito non risponde
<licciar> Ho una penna della tre, Huawei credo. Migrando a ubuntu avrei problemi a collegami a internet?
<xiaoy> licciar, specifiche della pennetta, prego
<frankogolconda> (dmesg --> survey done event (4) poi (3) poi (5), (4), (5)
<cristian_c> frankogolconda, ti riferisci al comando che ho postato?
<nicotano> licciar, huaweii e1692 TIM funzia bene
<frankogolconda> cristian_c mi riferisco al comando che ha postato xiaoy
<Odo> frankogolconda, cosa stai usando natty?
<frankogolconda> Odo, Xubuntu 10.04
<licciar> e per installarla come dovrei fare?
<Odo> frankogolconda, hai provato l'adattatore con una live piu' recente?
<Odo> frankogolconda, io non penso sia un problema di usb, sinceramente
<Odo> frankogolconda, stai usando lucid lynx giusto?
<nicotano> licciar, prova a inserirla nella porta usb e se viene riconosciuta puoi fare una nuova connessione mobile da network manager
<licciar> ok, va bene
<licciar> grazie
<licciar> :
<frankogolconda> Odo, no non ho provato. Credo anche io che il problema sia usb. Cambia continuamente address a quanto ho capito. Più provo a connettermi più volte cambia
<licciar> chi mi linka una guida semplice per installare ubuntu e formattare il pc? Ho vista...
<frankogolconda> Odo, ops, ho letto male. scusami
<Odo> frankogolconda, no spetta io dico che il problema non si ala usb, io penso sia solo un problema di fw
<nicotano> !installazione | licciar
<ubot-it> licciar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<licciar> grazie nicotano!
<Odo> frankogolconda, direi prendi una live,  di natty, anche perche' sembra che di quella chiavetta ci sia stato un fix con maverick
<nicotano> licciar, esplora la chiavetta vedi se ha una cartella install_linux
<licciar> ora vedo
<frankogolconda> Odo, dici di provare a farla girare su unalive di Natty e vedere se la cosa va? La cosa che mi manda in bestia è che appena installato correttamente il driver andava alla perfezione. Poi con un riavvio non si è più connesso.
<nicotano> ti potrebbe installare una interfaccia indipendentemente dalla connessione che puoi fare con NM
<Odo> frankogolconda, si guarda metti una natty e togliti il dubbio, io continuo ad insistere che se vedi la rete e tutto il resto, le usb funzionano
<Odo> frankogolconda, chiaro potrei sbagliarmi, ma a masterizzare una live ci metti poco
<frankogolconda> Odo, il dubbio viene anche a me. ma quella cosa lì dell'address che cambia in continuazione mi mette altri dubbi ancora :(
<Odo> frankogolconda, ho detto la mia, poi fai come ti senti di fare ;)
<frankogolconda> Odo, dovrei avere una live di Natty da qualche parte. Penso che questo di dubbio me lo toglierò a breve. :)
<cristian_c> e ti togli il dente! XD
<Odo> frankogolconda, ah ultima cosa
<Odo> frankogolconda, mi dai questo: apt-cache policy linux-firmware
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<frankogolconda> Odo, arrivo
<cristian_c> uhm, può darsi che abbia a che fare qualche cosa con il firmware della chiavetta
<frankogolconda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678893/
<licciar> scusatemi ancora, ora sto per masterizzare l'immagine .iso di Ubuntu su un Dvd. Ma per formattare prima il pc come faccio? Io sono abituato col metodo windows che inserisco il cd di installazione di windows...
<nicotano> licciar, usa un cd non rw
<licciar> ok
<licciar> e poi?
<nicotano> masterizza a bassa velocità come immagine
<Odo> frankogolconda, ora ti chiedo, ma il sistema e' aggiornato? perche' sembra che il fix sia nella 1.38 e vedo che tu sei alla 1.34
<Odo> frankogolconda, comunque provala con natty
<frankogolconda> nicotano, curiosità: perchè non rw?
<licciar> perfetto e poi per formattare?
<nicotano> frankogolconda,  meglio se è vergine
<frankogolconda> Odo, ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti due ore fa. Ho cercato anche fra quelli proposti e non supportati...
<Odo> frankogolconda, ok prova la live
<nicotano> licciar, formatti durante l'installazione avrai 3 opzioni segui  la guida
<licciar> ah ok va bene
<frankogolconda> esco e rientro con un altro pc così vi tengo aggiornati. :)
<licciar> scusate ragazzi ma nella guida di installazione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale non si parla di formattazione!
<frankogolconda> sto provando la live di Natty
<Odo> licciar, di cosa parli scusa?
<licciar> ho vista e voglio formattare il pc e metterci ubuntu. che guida devo seguire?
<lucatortuga75> licciar, la formattazione e su win il partizionamento su linux
<lucatortuga75> licciar, nel partizionamento si esegue la formattazione
<licciar> si ma io non sono esperto di queste cose, mi linkate una guida passo passo?
<Odo> licciar, l'installazione e' automatica, devi solo mettere una live , lasciarla partire e poi clicchi su installa, fara' tutto lui,  quando arrivera' la parte della formattazione ti chiedera' se vuoi tenere windows, nel senso che ti chiedera' se vuoi usare tutto il disco o ripartizionare
<Odo> licciar, il senso della live, e' assolutamente quello di provare il sistema, quando si e' pronti si fa install
<licciar> ok quindi devo seguire questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<licciar> no?
<Odo> licciar, vediamo..
<Odo> licciar, esatto
<licciar> ok quindi non mi ritroverò windows poi sul pc
<licciar> me ne voglio liberare :D
<Odo> licciar, se scegli tutto il disco, assolutamente no ;)
<Odo> licciar, se ripartizioni ci vorra' tempo, quindi mettiti li e aspetta....
<Odo> licciar, non fermarlo che perdi tutto
<licciar> che vantaggio c'è a ripartizionare?
<Odo> licciar, se ti serve windows per qualche motivo, allora fai il dual boot
<Odo> licciar, in modo da poter scegliere se vuoi il boot linux o win
<licciar> ok
<licciar> ci provo
<frankogolconda> Odo, cristian_c, per ora non la live di Natty non trova l'adattatore usb..provo tutte le porte...
<cristian_c> ok
<frankogolconda> rettifico. Viene riconosciuto ma non trova nessuna rete
<frankogolconda> niente. Mi arrendo..non so più cosa inventarmi..
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, effettivamente non è un problema semplice
<cristian_c> intanto puoi aggiornare il topic sul forum con questo fatto della live
<cristian_c> come prima cosa
<cristian_c> hai provato anche altre chiavette?
<frankogolconda> il bello è che avevo anche messo [risolto] :(
<frankogolconda> no, ho solo questa e l'ho comprata una settimana fa..
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, intanto togli il risolto, altrimenti nessuno ti risponderà
<cristian_c> :D
<frankogolconda> fatto e messo [usb]. nella fretta avevo dimenticato questo piccolo particolare ;)
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<frankogolconda> che disdetta però..è un computer che ho fatto appositamente per i miei e mi rompe che non vada la connessione. :(
<frankogolconda> scusate, ma non c'è un modo di fissare i parametri di ingresso della porta usb?
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, mi ricordo che avevo provato a far usare usbview
<frankogolconda> cristian_c, comando non trovato
<cristian_c> è un programma
<frankogolconda> ah, scusa. in che consiste?
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, dal poco che lessi sembra un programma di diagnostica
<cristian_c> non è che mi ricordi molto
<cristian_c> credo che sia nei repo
<frankogolconda> si, sto dando un'occhiata. tentar non nuoce.
<cristian_c> dovrebbe controllare le tue porte usb
<cristian_c> fargli un checkup penso
<frankogolconda> e usbprog?? sembra interessante..
<gigirock> usb-devices cosa dice ?
<cristian_c> mmhh, non lo conosco
<gigirock> frankogolconda, scrivi usb nel terminale e poi tab.....
<frankogolconda> gigirock, ho fatto usb-devices e sembra che sia tutto ok
<frankogolconda> gigirock, usb+tab ----> usb-creator-gtk   usb-devices     usbmuxd   usb_printerid
<frankogolconda> cristian_c, usbprog l'ho visto nel gestore pacchetti e a quanto ho capito (poco a dir la verità) sembra un tool per i firmware dei dispositivi usb
<cristian_c> mmhh, non credo c'entri molto per vedere se le porte usb funzionano correttamente
<frankogolconda> usbview non lo trovo a dir la verità
<Skydive_> Ciao a tutti
<Skydive_> ho un problema con il touchpad di un Hp pavilion dv6, chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> frankgolconda, uhm, non c'è nei repo, quindi non se ne può parlare in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> frankogolconda, però sul forum sì :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<frankogolconda> :)
<Skydive_> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<d4vey> Skydive_, vediamo...
<Skydive_> grazie d4vey
<d4vey> Skydive_, hai sulla tastiera un tasto per attivare/disattivare il touchpad?
<Skydive_> no
<Skydive_> o meglio
<Skydive_> nel touchpad, in alto a sinistra, se clicco 2 volte si accende la spia e rimane disabilitato, questo succede in windows
<remix_tj> Skydive_: dv6000? c'e' sicuramente quel tasto
<d4vey> vabbè... Skydive_ apri un terminale
<Skydive_> un attio scusa
<d4vey> *anche secondo me c'è... ma fa nulla :D
<remix_tj> Skydive_: che problema hai, tra l'altro?
<frankogolconda> Per ora vi saluto. Anche se ho deciso di non arrendermi... :D a presto
<remix_tj> d4vey: ce l'ha mia morosa quel portatile e ti assicuro che c'e' :-)
<d4vey> remix_tj, si si infatti immagino... cmq dovrebbero esserci due comandi giusti giusti... vediamo se funzionano ;)
<d4vey> remix_tj, la morosa usa linux?
<d4vey> Skydive_, are u still with us?
<Skydive_> ci sono, scusa
<d4vey> apri un terminale
<Skydive_> fatto
<remix_tj> d4vey: certo
<d4vey> copia e incolla questo alla linea di comando e dai invio:
<d4vey> gconftool --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<Skydive_> fatto
<d4vey> non dà errore vero?
<Skydive_> no
<d4vey> ok, ora sempre da linea di comando
<d4vey> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/touchpad ""
<Skydive_> è passato alla linea successiva senza fare niente
<Skydive_> apparentemente
<Skydive_> fatto anche questo, nessun errore
<d4vey> funge il touchpad?
<Skydive_> sì
<d4vey> ;)
<Skydive_> scusa, ma non era questo il probleam
<Skydive_> a
<d4vey> -.-
<Skydive_> il fatto è che non fuziona il tasto per spegnerlo
<remix_tj> hahaha
<d4vey> ma straloooool
<d4vey> sto per svenire
<d4vey> Skydive_, vedi se ora funge
<d4vey> *il tasto
<remix_tj> Skydive_: cioe' tu premi il tasto e non si disattiva il touchpad?
<Skydive_> io ci sto diventando scemo
<Skydive_> no
<d4vey> Skydive_, ma provalo adesso!
<Skydive_> non si disattiva
<Skydive_> non si illumina neanche
<Skydive_> giusto remix
<Skydive_> le soluzioni sono tutte in inglese, dice di scaricare dkms, ma non possso per via del kernel
<Skydive_> poi mi dice di controllare un auto...qualcosa che non riesco a trovare dove dice lui
<Skydive_> ci sei remix?
<Skydive_> non riesco a disattivare il touchpad su un hp pavilion dv6, chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> Skydive_, vorresti utilizzare temporaneamente il mouse?
<Skydive_> anche
<Skydive_> l'importante è disattivare il touchpad
<cristian_c> come mai?
<Skydive_> altrimenti non riesco neanche a scrivere
<cristian_c> ah, per la tastiera
<Skydive_> continuo a sfioralo
<Skydive_> cambia finesta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> hai tasti fn speciali?
<Skydive_> si sposta il cursore, riscrivo su quello già scritto, insomma un macelllo
<Skydive_> sì, sulla sx della tastiera
<gigirock> raga su un server jaunty ho tutti i repo a: security.ubuntu.com li posso cambiare tranquillamente a fastbull.org ?
<gigirock> K99Brain, su un server jaunty ho tutti i repo a: security.ubuntu.com li posso cambiare tranquillamente a fastbull.org ?
<gigirock> ah no ecco cambio solo quelli a it.archive.com ?
<skydive__> ciao
<skydive__>  chi mi stava aiutando prima?
<skydive__> tanto per cambiare, ho sfiorato il touchpad e mi si è chiusa la pagina
<gigirock> K99Brain, lascia perdere e' un pasticcio unico....
<cristian_c> skydive__, devi avere grossi problemi con il touchpad :D
<skydive__> lascia perdere
<cristian_c> skydive__, da quando è iniziato il problema?
<skydive__> da quando ho installato ubuntu
<skydive__> ovvero l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> ah, ok, quindi subito
<skydive__> prima non lo usavo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> xinput list
<cristian_c> da terminale
<skydive__> ieri ho provato a installare tutto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | skydive__
<skydive__> synaptic,
<skydive__> kernel
<skydive__> ecc ecc
<cristian_c> skydive__, cosa hai installato?
<cristian_c> ed è peggiorato?
<skydive__> ma alla fine è scomparsa ancha la finestra di gestione del touchpad dal controllo mouse
<skydive__> allora ho disinstallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> chissà cosa hai installato
<skydive__> formattatato tutto
<cristian_c> uhm
<skydive__> e reinstallato
<cristian_c> sulla live funziona tutto bene?
<skydive__> ma poi la finestra è scomparsa lo stesso
<skydive__> funziona tutto benissimo
<skydive__> mail
<skydive__> internet
<skydive__> ho installato anche wine
<skydive__> e va anche quello
<skydive__> libreoffice funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> e il touchpad?
<skydive__> e solo sto c°éç°°:o d'un touchpad che mi fa impazire
<cristian_c> anche sulla live?
<skydive__> funziona
<skydive__> ho solo dovuto fare un comando per far funzionare il tasto destro
<skydive__> che adesso va
<skydive__> p.s. prima di farlo non riuscivo a disinserirlo
<cristian_c> quindi il tasto destro no va sulla live?
<cristian_c> almeno di default
<skydive__> cos'è la live?
<cristian_c> O_O
<fleurtherock> ciao tutti,
<fleurtherock> sto scaricando il kernel 3.04
<fleurtherock> come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<skydive__> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/touchpad.conf
<skydive__> options psmouse proto=imps
<skydive__> questo è il comando che ho usato, e la riga che ho inserito per fare funzionare il tasto destro del mouse
<cristian_c> ma dove li hai presi questi comandi?
<cristian_c> la live è ubuntu che gira sul cd in sostanza
<skydive__> http://iobuntu.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-mouse-touch-pad-per-hp.html
<cristian_c> invece che sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> utilizzi hp?
<cristian_c> prova sulla live
<skydive__> la live è nella versione 10.4
<skydive__> che ho installato per poi aggiornare alla 11.04
<skydive__> ho dovuto fare così perchè cercando di installare subito la 11.04 non funzinava
<cristian_c> che problemi ti dava?
<skydive__> non riuscivo a installarla
<cristian_c> secondo me l'aggiornamento da sempre dei rischi grossi
<cristian_c> ti avrà dato qualche errore?
<skydive__> ci riuscivo solo se la installavo all'interno  wind
<cristian_c> io non ho mai aggiornato proprio per evitare rischi di questo tipo
<cristian_c> ho sempre installato da cd
<skydive__> no nessun errore
<cristian_c> uhhm, wubi l'ho sempre evitato
<skydive__> capisco
<cristian_c> non è la stessa cosa di ubuntu
<skydive__> quindi  cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> dual boot, ma dovrei capire perché non te la installava
<skydive__> disinstallare ancora formattare e riprovare con il disco di ubuntu11.04?
<cristian_c> prima volevo capire se sulla live il touchpad funziona a dovere
<jester-> lo installa solo che parte il disco sbagilato
<skydive__> allora cosa faccio? spengo metto il cd e faccio partire la versione di prova?
<skydive__> poi ti ritrovo qui?
<cristian_c> skydive__, sarebbe importante testare il touchpad sulla versione di prova
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema è il touchpad o l'installazione
<cristian_c> o l'aggiornamento
<skydive__> allora lo faccio
<skydive__> ci sentiamo dopo
<cristian_c> per caricare la live non ci vuole tantissimo tempo
<skydive__> provo subitoo
<skydive__> ciao
<skydive> eccomi cristia
<skydive> n
<skydive>  il touchpad si comporta allla stessa maniera
<skydive> ovvero il tasto per disabilitarlo non va
<skydive> e non va neanche il tasto destro
<cristian_c> skydive, ok , quindi il problema è più serio del previsto
<skydive> immaginavo
<cristian_c> skydive, riesci a collegarti in rete soltanto con questo pc?
<skydive> ti pareva se poteva capitarmi una soluzione semplice
<skydive> ho solo questo pc
<cristian_c> skydive, beh, il fatto che non funzioni con la live è una cosa inedita per me
<cristian_c> ok
<skydive> ma ho skype sul telefonino
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> allora
<skydive> spetta il touchpad funziona
<cristian_c> hai fatto una reinstallazione pulita da cd?
<skydive> solo il tassto destro e il sensore per disattivarlo non vanno
<skydive> ho inserito il cd
<skydive> e ho lanciato la versione di prova
<cristian_c> sì, ma parlo del sistema da cui ora stai scrivendo
<skydive> no questo è l'11.04 che ho installato facendo l'update dal 10.4
<cristian_c> skydive, sarebbe bene che installassi da cd sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> però non ho capito perché non eri riuscito a installarlo precedentemente
<skydive> non riuscivo a determinare le partizioni
<skydive> mi diceva che non preparavo quella per il root
<cristian_c> skydive, e che sarà mai ? :D
<cristian_c> è un gioco da ragazzi :)
<cristian_c> non installare per questo motivo è un peccato
<skydive> ehehehehehe
<skydive> forse è perchè non sono più un ragazzino allora non mi riesce
<cristian_c> no, ma neanch'io ai primi tempi sapevo una cippa
<skydive> dimmi se facci bene
<cristian_c> semplice
<skydive> disinstallo ubuntu
<cristian_c> non devi fare nulla
<cristian_c> inserisci il cd
<cristian_c> partizioni e reinstalli
<skydive> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> se vuoi solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> sul pc
<skydive> no
<cristian_c> ok
<skydive> mi serve per forza windoes
<cristian_c> se vuoi il dual boot
<cristian_c> prima dipende se hai vista o xp
<cristian_c> o seven
<skydive> vista
<skydive> nno
<skydive> seven
<cristian_c> bella palla
<skydive> no
<cristian_c> l'ho fatta anch'io questa procedura
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> meglio
<cristian_c> con vista occorreva fare una roba specifica
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> quanto occupa all'incirca seven
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in Giga
<skydive> 150 gb su c
<skydive> e 20 su d
<Fabio123> Chattare su irc da un nokia é impossibile
<cristian_c> comunque sull'hard disk hai due partizioni system e ripristino di seven
<cristian_c> cioè una e una
<skydive> sì
<skydive> poi una piccolissima di hp
<cristian_c> l'hard disk quanto è grande?
<skydive> si parla di mega
<skydive> 500
<cristian_c> 500 gb, ok
<cristian_c> ne rimangono all'incirca 350?
<skydive> giuto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ora ti basta fare tre partizioni secondo me (invece che due)
<Fabio123> Grub fara un casino come é auccessoa me
<skydive> meglio però se un centinaio li lascio a disposizione di wind
<cristian_c> la prima di root, e ci viene installato il sistema
<cristian_c> sì, ma ha già la sua partizione a se
<cristian_c> anche volendo non puoi sforarla, a meno di ampliarla
<Fabio123> I portatili hp hanno parrizioni che mandan in vacca grub
<cristian_c> skydive, diciamo che se vuoi una partizione di win più capiente, la devi ampliare rispetto ai 150 di ora
<cristian_c> skydive, per quanto riguarda ubuntu, ti basta installare la root e la swap
<cristian_c> io ti consiglio di partizionare la home a parte
<skydive> la root è quella con il numero 4?
<cristian_c> in modo che i documenti di ubuntu siano indipendenti
<cristian_c> se mi fai uno screen di gparted lo vedo
<skydive> eh?
<skydive> come si fa?
<cristian_c> gparted è il programma che in ubuntu viene usato per partzionare
<cristian_c> vai nel menù sistema e scegli gparted
<skydive> capito
<skydive> non c'è devo installarlo?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> diciamo di sì
<skydive> ok lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> io farei tre partizioni per ubuntu
<cristian_c> la root, la home e la swap
<cristian_c> lo spazio da assegnare ad esse dipende da quanto è grande l'hard disk e dai tuoi gusti
<skydive> di che grandezza?
<skydive> diciamo che in tutto posso usare 150-170 g
<cristian_c> la root contiene i file di sistema e i programmi
<cristian_c> i documenti stanno nella home
<cristian_c> quindi considera quanti programmi vuoi installare
<skydive> ma i documenti non posso metterli tutti assieme?
<cristian_c> la root può essere anche piccola volendo
<skydive> queli di win e quelli di ubu tu?
<cristian_c> puoi farlo, però può essere comodo tenerli separati
<skydive> mmm
<Fabio123> La root puo essere di 10gb
<skydive> per me credo sia meglio insieme
<cristian_c> in quel caso se vuoi una partizione di scambio tra ubuntu e win puoi farlo
<skydive> se non faccio casino
<skydive> spetta
<cristian_c> però sappi che in ubuntu puoi vedere le partzioni di windows, non il contrario
<skydive> ormai ne ho già tanti sulla partizine di win
<skydive>  e mi farebbe comodo usarli
<cristian_c> se invece vuoi usare i documenti in tutti e due ti conviene fare una partzione di scambio
<skydive> quello non è un problema, ad esempio modifico i file con ubuntu e poi li guardo con wind
<cristian_c> ti serve quella discambio
<cristian_c> perché windows non vede le partzioni di ubuntu
<skydive> ok allora faccio una partizioene la chiamo archivio
<skydive> ma primaria o logica?
<cristian_c> la root dev'essere estesa mi pare e primaria
<cristian_c> o forse mi sbaglio
<Fabio123> Nn modificare con ubuntu la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> ma comunque sicuramente primaria
<skydive> no non
<skydive> infatti lo farò con qind
<skydive> wind
<cristian_c> quindi root primaria
<cristian_c> formattata in ext4
<skydive> questo allora è un altro problema
<skydive> windows non mi fa fare più di 3 partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> se vuoi la home separata non è difficole da fare
<jester-> ma che vi frega di una partizione di scambio quando linux legge e scrive ntfs e per win ci sono drivers che leggono linux
<skydive> comunque devo provare
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, ma non di default
<Fabio123> Linux ti fa dare ai files nomi che qindows nn acctta ... Es con il -
<cristian_c> perlatro non l'ho mai provato :P
<jester-> cristian_c: basta scaricarlo
<skydive> va beh, continua
<cristian_c> skydive, allora niente partzione di scambio
<cristian_c> spazio in più
<cristian_c> devi decidere se vuoi la home separata o no
<cristian_c> :D
<skydive>  per ubuntu faccio 2 partiizoni
<skydive>  ma devo formattarle fat, ntfs o lasciarle unalllocated?
<cristian_c> ext4
<jester-> skydive: quanto spazio hai a disposizione
<cristian_c> con journaling
<cristian_c> 350
<cristian_c> su 500 del disco
<jester-> ellamadnna
<cristian_c> lol
<skydive> no la madnnn non centra
<skydive> mi
<skydive> il pc è mio
<skydive> ejeheheheheheh
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dipende dalle sisgenze
<cristian_c> in genere bastano piccole le partzioni
<jester-> 20 per / 200 per home se scarichi a manetta e una swap e ti avanza ancora qualcosa dove magari ci provi kubuntu o xubunto con la home comune
<skydive> allora faccio come ho fatto prima
<cristian_c> io di solito la home la faccio grande
<skydive> una da 10 e una da 80
<cristian_c> può andar bene
<cristian_c> e il resto non allocato
<cristian_c> :)
<skydive> come il resto non allocato?
<cristian_c> ci sono tanti utenti che le fanno con meno spazio :D
<cristian_c> il resto spazio inutilizzato
<cristian_c> spazio libero sul disco
<cristian_c> se poi vuoi delle partzioni di ubuntu o di win più larghe le allarghi
<skydive> ok
<cristian_c> èper la swap discorso a parte
<cristian_c> quanta ram hai?
<skydive> 2 giga crdo
<cristian_c> è tanta
<cristian_c> non credo che la swap serva a molto
<cristian_c> cioè se la ram è piccola, la swap ha un senso
<cristian_c> ma se la ram è capiente, non credo che avrai problemi
<cristian_c> forse per l'iberanazione
<skydive> allora, una volta fatte le partizioni mi scarico il file  instalalzione 11.04 e lo metto su cd
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> puoi utizzare lo stesso cd live
<skydive> è difficile che lo iberno
<cristian_c> éutilizzare
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora non so per la swap
<cristian_c> voi che dite sulla swap?
<skydive> ma è la versione 10.04
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora scarichi la is, controlli l'md5
<cristian_c> *la iso
<cristian_c> masterizzi a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> inserisci il cd, partzioni
<skydive> sì, quello mi ricordo che lo avevo fatto
<skydive> 1x
<cristian_c> ora non esageriamo XD
<skydive> vuoi dire che le partizioni le faccio con il cd di ubuntu?
<skydive> 4x va bene?
<cristian_c> partzioni il disco, lasiando intatte le partzioni di windows
<cristian_c> le fai direttamente nel programma di installazione
<skydive> quindi devo creare prima le parizioni da usaer con win
<cristian_c> se ci sono eventualmente vecchie partzioni di ubuntu le cancelli
<cristian_c> e le rifai come concordato
<skydive> ok quello lo so fare
<cristian_c> quelle di win ci sono già, non vanno toccate
<skydive> primarie 10 e 80
<cristian_c> quando si apre il programma di partzionamento
<skydive> poi quella piccola swap l'altra n.4
<cristian_c> cancelli le partzioni di ubuntu eventualmente presistenti
<cristian_c> questo per evitare casini pregressi con le partzioni
<skydive> ok
<skydive> poi domani ti trovo qui?
<cristian_c> non penso
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> io le cancellerei quelle di ubuntu
<skydive> OK
<skydive> lo farò
<cristian_c> ovviamente salvandoti eventuali dati che ti interessano su pennetta
<skydive> riporto il pc in configurazione originale e poi faccio tutto
<cristian_c> fai le partzioni / e home in ext4
<cristian_c> 10 e 80
<cristian_c> non è necessario
<cristian_c> comunque se intendevi cancellare le partzioni vecchie di ubuntu sì
<skydive> ma adesso ho un sacco di partizioni, preferisco pulirlo unpo'' priima
<skydive> ecco , appunto
<skydive> cancello quelle di ubuntu
<cristian_c> metti a spunta su formatta alle partzioni home e /
<cristian_c> sì, salvati anche il log di questa chat
<cristian_c> può essere utile Xd
<skydive> il log?
<skydive> sarebbe ilink?
<ddp`> skydive, il testo
<skydive> ah ecco, grazie
<cristian_c> quello che stiamo scrivendo adesso, così non hai dubbi
<skydive> provvedo subtio
<cristian_c> dicevo
<cristian_c> fatto questo
<cristian_c> asp
<skydive> apesto
<cristian_c> per la swap non saprei cosa farei
<skydive> aspetto
<skydive> mmmm
<cristian_c> io metterei 2 gb di swap
<cristian_c> io almeno faccio così
<skydive> ok sarà fatto
<cristian_c> visto che hai 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> perché sono abbondante
<cristian_c> tanto per metterla
<cristian_c> XD
<skydive> ora vado
<cristian_c> infine fatte le partzioni fai partire la formattazione e quindi lp'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> perfetto
<skydive> per intanto grazie pper la disponibilitù
<cristian_c> scegli ovviamente partzionamento manuale
<cristian_c> ed è fatta
<skydive> spero di trovarti presto e darti buone notizie
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi con il touchpad a installazione ultimata
<cristian_c> ti fai sentire
<cristian_c> ma ci sono tanti utenti qui che ti possono aiutare
<cristian_c> l'importante è che installi il sistema
<skydive> bene
<skydive> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<alexander> ciao a tutti
<alexander> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Guest52421> chi ce
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest52421
<Guest52421> ok. io sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Guest52421> avrei bisogno di aiuto.. sono abituato a windows xp
<Guest52421> !qualcuno
<jester-> Guest52421: scrivi il problema se c'è qualcuno che sa ti aiuta
<retertete> salve
<retertete> cè nessuno
<enzotib> !nessuno | retertete
<ubottu-it> retertete: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<retertete> sono nuovo in ambito e non sò come funziona per parlare qui
<enzotib> retertete: se hai problemi con ubuntu, scrivi la tua domanda con tutti i particolari del caso, possibilmente tutto in un messaggio.
<enzotib> retertete: chi sa aiutarti ed ha tempo, lo farà
<retertete> ok grazie.. volevo sapere se possibile come faccio per installare nuovi programmi o aggiornare gli esistenti.. è da poco che lo utilizzo
<enzotib> retertete: hai ubuntu natty 11.04 ?
<carmelo> ciao a tutti
<Guest89118> volevo fare una domanda posso istallare traktor dj su ubuntu 11.04 ? se si come ? grazie
<Devidino> Guest89118,  da wine vedo che puoi emularlo
<Devidino> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5144
<Devidino> Guest89118,  la versione che viene emulata meglio è la 3.x
<Guest89118> ok ma io nn mai usato wine nn so come funziona
<Guest89118> tu  mi puoi aiutare
<Guest89118> ?
<Devidino> !wine
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Devidino> !wine | Guest89118  scusa vado a cena intanto leggi questo
<ubottu-it> Guest89118  scusa vado a cena intanto leggi questo: please see above
<Guest89118> ok grazie
<Steeler> Devidino, ma non ci sono sw per dj x linux ?
<Devidino> Steeler,  ci sono ??
<Steeler> Devidino, ma non ci sono sw per dj x linux ?
<Steeler> Devidino, ma non ci sono i programmi per DJ su linux ?
<Devidino> Steeler,  bho ha chiesto quello, e per quel software ci vuole per forza wine , magari sà usarlo bene e non vuole lasciarl
<Devidino> o
<Steeler> Devidino, boh io son musicista e mi sono accontentato di Audacity.
<Devidino> Steeler,  oddio fare musica da dj con audacity la vedo dura
<Devidino> :=)
<Devidino> Steeler,  reputo un musicista (chitarrista , bassista ecc ecc ) decisamente + vicino alla musica di un Dj
<Steeler> Devidino, io son chitarrista.
<Devidino> Steeler,  comunque questo discorso esce dalle questioni del canale , se vuoi ne parliamo in chat
<Steeler> Devidino, la penso anche io come te
<Steeler> Devidino, si, infatti.
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> non riesco a installare ubuntu11-04 da cd
<skydive> chi mi aiuta?
<attempt> dove si ferma? e' buono il cd?
<skydive> si il cd è buono
<Devidino> skydive,  più dettagli , cosa succede , errori?
<skydive> ho controllato anche con md5
<skydive> allora
<skydive> ho creato due partizioni
<skydive> con windows
<skydive> una da80 g e una da 2 giga
<skydive> poi scelgo installazione avanzata
<skydive> così da poter scegliere su quale partizione mettere ubuntu
<skydive> scelgo quella più grande  e gli dico di formattarla ext4 con journal
<skydive> e poi quella più ppiccola come swap, questa non me la fa formattare
<attempt> e infatti lo spazio swap non lo formatta.. poi?
<attempt> che mount point hai dato a quella da 80gb?
<skydive> quando schiaccio installa mi dice
<skydive> che devo installare il file sistema di root
<skydive> e non riesco più ad andare avanti
<Devidino> skydive,  hai sbagliato il partizionamento
<skydive> ovvero?
<Devidino> allora quella di 80 la devi ripartizionare
<Devidino> di circa 10G
<skydive> ok
<skydive> poi
<Devidino> skydive,  a quella di 10G assegni il punto di mount /
<Devidino> e al resto /home
<skydive> capito
<Devidino> entrambe primarie
<skydive> le formatto tutte e due ext4con journal?
<Devidino> si
<skydive> primare lo fa automaticamente ubuntu?
<Devidino> la swap va bene così! se non usi l'ibernazione
<skydive> non la uso
<Devidino> skydive,  no dovrebbe dirtelo in alto ti dice primaria logica
<Devidino> skydive,  e devi scegliere
<attempt> hai le finestre di scelta. tipo di partizione e punto di mount
<skydive> con il programma che uso per partizionare in windows, non mi fa fare più di 3 pratizioni primarie
<Devidino> skydive,  lo fai con il cd di ubuntu :)
<skydive> comunque adesso faccio la doccia, poi provo, se riesco ci sentiamo dopo
<skydive> per ora grazie dell'aiuto
<Devidino> skydive,  li alla scelta del metodo di partizionamento scegli manuale
<skydive> ok
<Devidino> skydive,  a presto
<attempt> skydive quando usi il programma di installazione di ubuntu usi un partizionatore integrato. scegliendo installazione avanzata puoi modificare le partizioni esistenti nel pc.
<skydive> bene, tutto chiaro
<skydive> ciao
<abbronzato> ciao, un'info; ad un'amica installai la lts 10.04, ora per aggiornare alla 11.04 posso usare l cd oppure meglio fare i due aggiornamenti?
<attempt> abbronzato meglio reinstallare o in alternativa ancora meglio aspettare la prossima lts e fare un aggiornamento diretto a quella. fra lts si puo' fare direttamente.
<abbronzato> attempt, capito.. grazie del consiglio (funziona perfettamente ora... )
<attempt> appunto.
<abbronzato> :)
<abbronzato> ne approfitto per fare un'altra domanda, ma generica
<abbronzato> che cosa cosngiliate di usare, ammesso che esista, per registrare canzoni da internet radio in formato mp3 e con il loro titolo?
<tizbac> abbronzato: wget ?
<tizbac> io facevo wget sullo stream
<tizbac> mi pare andava
<abbronzato> ciao e grazie, se esisteva una cosa piu' furba che registrava singolarmente con tanto di titoli.. :)
<attempt> vlc forse ma non so per i titoli..
<abbronzato> lo chieeo perche' una decina di anni fa era possibile.. (sorgente sat e radio)
<abbronzato> np cmq, grazie lo stesso
<attempt> che programma usavi?
<abbronzato> no lo faceva direttamente il dec e salvava con una uscita scsi
<abbronzato> hmm no spe
<abbronzato> no effettivamente la sorgente era il dec sat collegato via scsi al pc e poi sul pc c'era un prog, ma non ricordo il nome (insomma mooolto simile alle internet radio alla fine).. e' passata una vita   ho googlato ma non vedo piu' nulla
<attempt> una volta le radio portatili avevano la presa per il giradischi e per il microfono....
<abbronzato> eheheh no dai, salvava mp2 con tanto di titoliaut..
<abbronzato> scusa titoli/autore
<abbronzato> vabbe' dai np, grazie lo stesso
<attempt> dai un occhio e vedi se amarok registra anche..
<abbronzato> era sempre per l'amica
<abbronzato> hmm guardo...
<attempt> in quanto si tira giu' anche i metadati.
<attempt> titolo , autore, etc etc, anche il testo se disponibile.
<tizbac> anche wget li tira giù i metadati
<abbronzato> provo da qua al volo! (non uso ub..) grazie
<tizbac> dopo ti serve qualcosa che divide il file
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<tizbac> quando cambia titolo ad esempio
<skydive> ciao devidino, tutto a posto sono riuscito a installarlo
<Devidino> skydive,  ottimo:)
<abbronzato> esatto, pensavo a quello, cmq non ci voglio impazire sopra, io ascolto sempre e solo la radio :)
<Devidino> !chat | abbronzato
<ubottu-it> abbronzato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skydive> adesso ho solo un altro problemino
<abbronzato> chiedo scusa
<skydive> con il touchpad
<skydive> poi credo che sia tutto a posto
<Devidino> skydive,  esprimi!
<skydive> il mio pc è un hp pavillon dv6
<Devidino> skydive,  si ma che problema hai? cerca di essere preciso
<skydive> il tasto destro del touchpad non funziona, ho trovato una soluzione qui, l'avevo già provato con la versione di ubuntu
<skydive> che avevo installato oggi e ha risolto il problema
<Devidino> skydive,  ah ok allora hai fatto!
<skydive> http://iobuntu.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-mouse-touch-pad-per-hp.html
<skydive> da questo link
<skydive> ho fatto questo comando
<Devidino> skydive,  non linkare guide non ufificiali
<skydive> scusa
<skydive> non si ripeterà
<skydive> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/touchpad.conf
<skydive> questo è il comando
<Devidino> skydive,  più che altro perchè possono essere obsolete
<skydive> options psmouse proto=imps
<Devidino> skydive,  si stò leggendo hai modificato il file di configurazione del touch il comando in se per se non fa nulla apre solo il file !:)
<skydive> e questo è quello che ho scritto all'interno
<skydive> poi il tasto funzionava
<skydive> poi....
<Devidino> skydive,  perfetto se funziona ottimO:)
<skydive> allora lo rifaccio anche adesso
<skydive> però non mi funziona ancora il sensore per disinserire il touchpad
<skydive> in windows funziona
<skydive> devo premere in alto a sx del touchpad per due volte, si accende una spia sul touchpad e rimane disattivato
<skydive> vorrei farlo anche qui
<skydive> perchè continuo a sfiorarlo e si sposta sempre il cursore, cambio finestra riscrivo dove ho già scritto ecc ecc
<Devidino> skydive,  si succede anche a me , ora vedo
<Devidino> skydive,  guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<abbronzato> (certo che i nuovi touchpad sono orrendi, anche io sul notebook nuovo devo sempre disativarlo)
<Devidino> abbronzato,  perchè orrendi?
<abbronzato> e' inusabile e confermo i prob che ho letto sopra
<abbronzato> non e' un prob realtaivo all'os cmq: prob hw
<Devidino> abbronzato,  no è dovuto al sistema basta istruire xorf
<Devidino> xorg*
<skydive> grazie devidino, poi ti faccio sapere
<Devidino> skydive,  ok ! ora sinceramente non mi va di vedere meglio domani forse lo configuro:=
<skydive> solo un altra cosa, se non ti dispiace
<Devidino> skydive,  di pure
<abbronzato> Devidino, ho letto che voleva disattivare il touchpad perche' dava prob.. un mesetto fa stessa cosa con il mio notebook (e non solo con ub, anche con wi)
<skydive> quando ho fatto l'installazione ho dato al pc un nome troppo lungo
<skydive> adesso quando apro il terminale, una riga è praticamente occupata dal nome del pc
<skydive> come posso cambiarlo?
<Devidino> abbronzato,  no hai inteso male non gli funzionava il tasto , ora ha sistemato e voleva in + che funzionasse il blocco del touchpad
<Devidino> skydive, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/internet/it/networking-changecompname.html
<abbronzato> per gli mp3 ho risolto: trovato   non usando mai file audio ero un po in crisi con sta cosa
<skydive> scusa, ma dice di andare in sistema e fino a li non c'è problema, ma poi non trovo l'amministratore
<skydive> amministrazione
<Devidino> skydive,  sistema amministrazione
<Devidino> skydive,  hai unity vero?
<skydive> ubuntu 11-04
<skydive> non so cos'è unity
<Devidino> skydive,  ubuntu 11.04=
<Devidino> ?
<skydive> boh non so dove andare
<skydive> non riesco a trovarlo
<Devidino> skydive,  apri un terminale sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Devidino> skydive,  ci sei ?
<skydive> ok perfetto
<skydive> così era molto più semplice
<Devidino> skydive,  non è finito
<Devidino> :)
<skydive> ah dimmi
<Devidino> skydive,  cambia il nome da li poi esci usando la combinazione ctrl+x
<Devidino> ti chiede se vuoi salvare e premi s
<Devidino> e poi invio
<skydive> io ho cambiato il nome
<skydive> poi ho fatto ctrl^o per salvere
<skydive> ho chiuso terminale
<skydive> poi l'ho riaperto e ha funzionato
<Devidino> skydive,  ottimo!
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Devidino> Trim, ciao
<Trim> Devidino, ciao
<Devidino> Trim,  scappo Buona serata
<Devidino> Ciao a tutto il canale
<skydive> credo di aver fatto un'altra cavolata
<skydive> se vado in gestione applicazioni e digito la password, si chiude la finestra e non mi fa fare niente
<skydive> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> skydive, hai creato altre utenze? non è che stai cercando di installare con un utenza che non ha
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda le scorciatoie da tastiera
<cristian_c> le ho provate a impostare da Tastiera->Scorciatoie applicazioni
<cristian_c> Ho fatto clic su Aggiungi e ho digitato ad esempio il comando 'evolution'. Ho dato Ok e poi il sistema mi ha chiesto di digitare il tasto sulla tastiera. Anche in questo caso è stato riconosciuto correttamente come XF86Mail ed è stato inserito nella lista delle scorciatoie
<cristian_c> A questo punto però se premo il tasto mail, occorre sempre lo stesso problema, cioè che invece di aprirsi evolution, il pc va in stand-by
<cristian_c> Qualcuno è in grado di capire a cosa è dovuto il problema?
<ZaaMmY> ciao ragazzi mi aiutate con il front audio del mio pc desktop?
<ZaaMmY> non riesco ad attivarlo
<ZaaMmY> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, aiuta anche me però XD
<ZaaMmY> si sto leggendo
<ZaaMmY> lol
<ZaaMmY> ma hai bindato il tasto per lo standby?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<ZaaMmY> cioè tu hai detto che hai premuto quel tasto
<ZaaMmY> e ti mette in standby
<ZaaMmY> nn sembra che ubuntu lo riconosca come tasto email
<ZaaMmY> ma come standby
<cristian_c> ok, ma involontariamente
<ZaaMmY> KDEMultimediaKeys
<cristian_c> cioè non dovrebbe
<ZaaMmY> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<cristian_c> è un mistero, forse è posseduto, ci vuole l'esorcista per la tastiera
<cristian_c> io utilizzo xfce
<ZaaMmY> allora ce un atlro
<ZaaMmY> asp
<ZaaMmY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<ZaaMmY> xd che originalità
<cristian_c> ho salvato i link
<cristian_c> però non capisco
<cristian_c> i tasti me li riconosce
<cristian_c> soltanto che quando vado a premerli fanno tutt'altro
<cristian_c> è questo che non capisco
<cristian_c> non ha senso
<cristian_c> e poi alla fine si parla sempre di keytouch
<ZaaMmY> questo xev
<ZaaMmY> in xfce4
<ZaaMmY> è di default già installato
<cristian_c> mentre a me è stato consigliato di lasciar predere keytouch e utilizzare le scorciatoie del de
<ZaaMmY> e serve a testare tutti gli shortkeys
<cristian_c> xev l'ho utilizzato diverse volte
<ZaaMmY> serve proprio per eliminarti i dubbi e trovare le tue risposte
<cristian_c> quando tentavo di bindare con xbindkeys
<ZaaMmY> almeno questo sembra
<cristian_c> è vero, ma come ho detto i tasti vengono riconosciuti correttamente
<cristian_c> il problema sono le azioni
<ZaaMmY> si ma io voglio attivare il pannello frontale
<ZaaMmY> del mio audio
<cristian_c> quindi xev non può cambiare una cippa
<cristian_c> :D
<ZaaMmY> no la guida ti dice come
<ZaaMmY> xev è il primo passo
<cristian_c> xev serve a recuperare il keycode
<cristian_c> ma il mio keycode è giusto
<cristian_c> almeno il nome penso
<cristian_c> in ogni caso ho salvato i link e ci faccio un giro
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> passiamo all'audio
<ZaaMmY> a me tutti i tasti di tastiera me li riconosce
<ZaaMmY> devo solo installare evolution e le apps che sono associate ai tasti
<ZaaMmY> ma corrispondono
<cristian_c> sì, ma la mia non è una tastiera di un notebook
<ZaaMmY> ma io sto da pc desktop
<cristian_c> http://www.labtec.com/index.cfm/gear/details/AMR/EN,crid=28,contentid=711
<ZaaMmY> beh io ho una trust
<ZaaMmY> e un altra
<ZaaMmY> ho due tastiere attaccate
<ZaaMmY> entrambe con i tasti associati bene
<ZaaMmY> cmq io ho seguito questa guida
<cristian_c> su questa ho dovuto creare il file di tastiera con keytouch editor
<ZaaMmY> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio
<ZaaMmY> questa guida non mi ha portato a niente di buono
<ZaaMmY> sto in xubuntu 64bit
<ZaaMmY> pc desktop
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, un po' vecchiotta come guida
<ZaaMmY> lo immaginavo
<cristian_c> non ti funzionano i jack frontali?
<ZaaMmY> :-D
<ZaaMmY> già
<ZaaMmY> niente jack frontale
<ZaaMmY> ne mic ne cuffie
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di un problema simile nel forum tempo fa
<ZaaMmY> beh sto gia
<ZaaMmY> provvedendo a scaricare l'ultimo pulseaudio dal sito pulseaudi
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, ma guarda un po': http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=391301.msg3037490
<cristian_c> io sono un po' dappertutto
<cristian_c> uno e trino XD
<ZaaMmY> si
<ZaaMmY> cmq devo dire il bios è configurato benissimo
<ZaaMmY> su win7 e windows xp
<ZaaMmY> apposto
<ZaaMmY> lol ma nel forum il tizio ha comprato un'altra scheda audio
<ZaaMmY> ma LOL
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, steeler era qui nel canale fino a pochi minuti fa
<cristian_c> credo che se lo avessi chiamati tizio si sarebbe offeso, comunque il bios è settato come dice l'utente nel topic?
<cristian_c> mi sono accorto anche che un utente aveva chiesto aiuto
<ZaaMmY> http://paste2.org/p/1621711
<cristian_c> è molto strano, è difficile che non risponda in un topic in cui ho già partecipato
<ZaaMmY> cristian_c:  sinceramente tizio per me non è una offesa
<cristian_c> :D sembra che nell'output di aply vengano testati tutti i canali e configurazioni audio
<cristian_c> *aplay
<ZaaMmY> quindi?
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<ZaaMmY> il problema è che è in surround
<ZaaMmY> e non dovrebbe o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> no, la riga è relativa a front
<cristian_c> mi sembra che con la 11.04 ci sia un'opzione del genere
<cristian_c> enlla scheda ingresso quanti microfoni ti da
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *nella
<ZaaMmY> cmq aprendo alsamixergui mi dice che function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<ZaaMmY> connection refused
<ZaaMmY> ho combinato un guaio con quella guida vecchia per pulseaudio
<ZaaMmY> ora come riparo
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> ridammi il link
<ZaaMmY> nn si aprono i settaggi audio
<cristian_c> si va a ritroso
<ZaaMmY> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio
<ZaaMmY> ho provato sostituendo a install remove
<ZaaMmY> ma niente
<cristian_c> a parte i pacchetti non vedo grandi installazioni
<ZaaMmY> no il grosso l'ho fatto rimuovendo
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-hal pulseaudio-module-x11
<ZaaMmY> sudo apt-get remove --purge libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<cristian_c> questi vanno invece installati
<cristian_c> la guida diceva di rimuoverli
<cristian_c> semmai questi comandi hanno effetti pesanti: mkdir ~/pulse-backup && cp -r ~/.pulse /etc/pulse -t ~/pulse-backup/
<cristian_c> sudo rm -r ~/.pulse
<cristian_c> e magari è stato modificato /etc/asound.conf
<cristian_c> tutto questo può aver scombussolato pulseaudio
<ZaaMmY> no asound
<ZaaMmY> ho controllato non c'era
<ZaaMmY> quindi ora l'ho eliminato
<ZaaMmY> si ora come ripristino il backup?
<ZaaMmY> E: Il pacchetto "libflashsupport" non ha candidati da installare
<ZaaMmY> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ZaaMmY> uffa
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> io braserei tutta la parte relativa a pulseaudio e la reinstallerei
<cristian_c> non hai fatto una copia di backup del file prima?
<cristian_c> parlo di asound?
<cristian_c> è come xorg.conf in un certo senso
<ZaaMmY> no asound
<ZaaMmY> non esisteva
<cristian_c> l'ultimo punto interrogativo non ci voleva :D
<ZaaMmY> quindi non ha senzo
<ZaaMmY> nn serve
<ZaaMmY> non cera un precedente asound
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, pensoche devi iniziare prima con il rimuovere i permessi
<ZaaMmY> ma si rimuovo tutto pulse
<cristian_c> quelli che hai asegnato con adduser
<cristian_c> sì, ma credo che tu abbia intaccato di più
<cristian_c> altri pacchetti altri file di sistema, permessi
<ZaaMmY> e quale il contrario di adduser?
<cristian_c> lo puoi fare anche da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> se sei su gnome
<ZaaMmY> ok
<cristian_c> per fortuna la guida era previdente :D
<cristian_c> Salvare i file di configurazione precedenti:
<cristian_c> quei comandi servivano a salvare la configurazione precedente di pulse
<cristian_c> quindi teoricamente hai una copia di backup
<ZaaMmY> ho tolto il gruppo
<cristian_c> erano bene tre
<cristian_c> *ben tre
<ZaaMmY> quasi quasi rompo nel canale pulseaudio
<cristian_c> ma no, poi ti prendono in giro Xd
<ZaaMmY> ci provo
<cristian_c> in fondo devi soltanto un paio di operazioni
<ZaaMmY> nn ho trovato tutti e tre in gruppi
<cristian_c> *soltanto fare
<cristian_c> quali hai trovato?
<ZaaMmY> solo pulse
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> c'era un comando per listare i gruppi
<ZaaMmY> te l'ho detto
<cristian_c> prova con
<cristian_c> ls /etc/group
<cristian_c> sì, ma infatti è per capire meglio
<ZaaMmY> niente
<ZaaMmY> non è quello
<cristian_c> che rstituisce
<cristian_c> ?
<ZaaMmY> nienet
<ZaaMmY> è sbagliato
<cristian_c> effettivamente non c'è group in etc
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, evidentemente c'era e lo hanno rimosso, spostandolo da qualche altra pasrte
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, prova grpck
<ZaaMmY> nn lo so
<ZaaMmY> asp riavvio
<ZaaMmY> quanto son cretino
<ZaaMmY> avevo installato bene
<ZaaMmY> la nuova versione di pulse
<ZaaMmY> dovevo riavviare
<ZaaMmY> però si sente sempre solo dalle casse
<ZaaMmY> nieente front
<ZaaMmY> ora posso aprire alsamixer gui
<cristian_c> uhm, faiccome ti ho consigliato
<cristian_c> ecomunque il servizio pulseaudio può essere riavviato anche senza riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> *fai come
<cristian_c> *e comunque
<ZaaMmY> lol
<ZaaMmY> sei stanco o è la tastiera
<ZaaMmY> ?
<ZaaMmY> io sono stanchissimo
<ZaaMmY> ma ke mi avevi consigliato?
<cristian_c> di aprire la finestra del mixer
<ZaaMmY> era quel link?
<ZaaMmY> ah
<cristian_c> e guardare la scheda Ingresso
 * cristian_c stanchssimissimo
<ZaaMmY> cristian_c:  quella è la prima cosa che avevo fatto
<cristian_c> quanti microfono ti da nel menù a discesa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *microfoni
<ZaaMmY> boh
<ZaaMmY> due
<ZaaMmY> uno front e uno normale
<cristian_c> beh, almeno quello c'è
<cristian_c> a questo punto consiglio di dare grpck
<ZaaMmY> sammy@sammy:~$ grpck
<ZaaMmY> grpck: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.
<cristian_c> vai di sudo
<ZaaMmY> VIA VT1708B 8-Ch
<cristian_c> The grpck command verifies the integrity of the groups information.
<ZaaMmY> nn da niente
<ZaaMmY> però non è inesistente
<ZaaMmY> ha eseguio senza darmi niente di visivo
<cristian_c> It      checks that all entries in /etc/group and /etc/gshadow have the proper      format and contain valid data.
<cristian_c> dal man
<ZaaMmY> capito
<ZaaMmY> forse devo mettere > coso.txt
<cristian_c> eh, mica deve mostrae sempre i disegnini :D
<cristian_c> penso che vada bene l'output
<cristian_c> ZaaMmY, però non capisco, tra i gruppi, io ho pulse-access
<ZaaMmY> ma nemmeno io
<ZaaMmY> però so qando ho dato quei comandi
<ZaaMmY> non me li ha eseguiti tutti
<ZaaMmY> alcuni ebbero errore
<ZaaMmY> quindi magari e per questo
<cristian_c> però credo che rt si riferisca al kernel realtime
<cristian_c> pulse-rt
<ZaaMmY> capito
<cristian_c> per il kernel realtime
<cristian_c> non so s viene usato in ubuntu studio
<ZaaMmY> ma credo che nn ho fatto niente di quei comandi
<cristian_c> ok
<ZaaMmY> cmq ora è apposto come prima
<ZaaMmY> senza audio frontale
<cristian_c> quindi quella parte lì' va bene
<ZaaMmY> senza soluzione ancora
<cristian_c> pulse-backup
<cristian_c> riesci a trovare questa cartella?
<cristian_c> nella home penso
<cristian_c> dovresti averla salvata in Aggiornare lo stato di pulseaudio
<ZaaMmY> si
<ZaaMmY> ce la cartella
<cristian_c> credo che vada riprstinata seguendo all'incontrario i comandi dati nella guida
<ZaaMmY> ma va
<ZaaMmY> mi scoccio
<cristian_c> in mod da ripristinare la configurazioneoriginale di pulse
<ZaaMmY> non è necessario
<ZaaMmY> non mi interessa
<ZaaMmY> va bene anche così
<ZaaMmY> ho messo pulseaudio ultima versione del sito
<cristian_c> problema risolto! :D
<ZaaMmY> e funziona
<ZaaMmY> no
<ZaaMmY> il problema rimane
<ZaaMmY> quello di prima
<cristian_c> facciamo finta che è così :D
<ZaaMmY> il front niente
<ZaaMmY> ARGH
<ZaaMmY> se io vado in terminale no
<ZaaMmY> e metto alsamixer
<ZaaMmY> non trovo sotto la conolletta di front
<ZaaMmY> o front mic
<ZaaMmY> non trovvo MM
<ZaaMmY> ma stanno i numerini perchè è alto il volume
<ZaaMmY> capito?
<ZaaMmY> e nonostante cio non sento
<ZaaMmY> se switcho in win7 o winxp
<ZaaMmY> invece sento
<ZaaMmY> il BIOS è al completo
<ZaaMmY> le cuffie funzionano
<ZaaMmY> io non sono sordo
<ZaaMmY> quindi cazzo vuole alsamixer
<cristian_c> eh, ma devi selzionare capture
<ZaaMmY> ho fatto
<ZaaMmY> ho fatto tutto il necessario
<cristian_c> col tab
<cristian_c> per esempio da me se premo tab, compare capture e sono tutti abbassati compreso front mic
<cristian_c> parlo di alsamixer
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito forse
<ZaaMmY> ho fatto
<cristian_c> input source l'hai ipostato in alsamixer
<cristian_c> ?
<ZaaMmY> no
<cristian_c> va fatto
<cristian_c> ti sposti con le freccette
<cristian_c> e scegli quale: line, mic, front mic, ecc...
<ZaaMmY> si
<ZaaMmY> è chiaro
<cristian_c> forse è quello il problema
<ZaaMmY> e cioè?
<cristian_c> anche se a me ne compaiono due :O
<ZaaMmY> cioè
<ZaaMmY> che compare
<cristian_c> di input source
<ZaaMmY> non mi compare quello
<cristian_c> a me sì
<ZaaMmY> a me copare rear front
<ZaaMmY> poi mic front
<ZaaMmY> poi cd
<ZaaMmY> poi line
<cristian_c> quelli sono i canali
<ZaaMmY> e poi stereo mixer
<cristian_c> spostati ancora a destra
<cristian_c> ma sei in riproduzione o capture
<cristian_c> ?
<ZaaMmY> riproduzione
<cristian_c> filtra e scegli capture col tab
<cristian_c> tab, sopra al tasto caps lock
<ZaaMmY> si
<ZaaMmY> lo so il tab quale
<ZaaMmY> ho messo in cattura
<ZaaMmY> e ma è uguale
<ZaaMmY> ho detto ho fatto tutto il possibil
<ZaaMmY> ho smanettato sempre
<ZaaMmY> così
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-01
<ZaaMmY> non è servito a nulla
<cristian_c> anche input source ?
<ZaaMmY> si
<ZaaMmY> anche
<ZaaMmY> tutto
<cristian_c> quindi hai scelto front mic in input source (era l'ultima domanda della notte)
<cristian_c> ?
<ZaaMmY> si
<cristian_c> ok
<ZaaMmY> ma anche cd
<ZaaMmY> anche line
<ZaaMmY> anche tutti
<ZaaMmY> ma poi front mic è il microfoo
<ZaaMmY> che non mi serve
<cristian_c> mi pare strano che cd c'entri qualciosa con capture XD
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi è l'uscita cuffie frontale il problema
<ZaaMmY> certo
<cristian_c> beh, almeno hai passato una buona serata
<cristian_c> Xd
<ZaaMmY> non proprio
<cristian_c> mi dispiace
<cristian_c> :)
<ZaaMmY> no problem
<cristian_c> diciamo che si è fatto (molto) tardi e continuare non è il caso
<ZaaMmY> pero quelli du pulseaudio non mi calcolano
<cristian_c> è la vita
<cristian_c> :D
<ZaaMmY> ahahaha
<ZaaMmY> si che domandi e la gente nel canale non risponde
<ZaaMmY> che vita
<cristian_c> penso che domani o nei prossimi giorni potrai trovare qui utenti meno nottambuli -> maggiori possibilità di risolver eil problema del frontale
<ZaaMmY> speriamo
<ZaaMmY> matu hai risolto?
<cristian_c> ovviamente non domandando all'una di notte ;)
<cristian_c> io no
<cristian_c> a comunque faccio le prove con le guide che hai indicato
<cristian_c> al limite aggiorno il topic sul forum
<cristian_c> *ma comunque
<cristian_c> ma lo farò domani
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> buonanotte a tutti
<ZaaMmY> ciao
<ZaaMmY> notte
<giako> ciao a tutti,  ho appena finito l'installazione di natty , primo avvio il supporto lingue fa il suo aggiornamento, riavvio menù di sistema in italiano e firefox in inglese. Qualcuno gentilissimo mi può aiuta a localizzare tutto in italiano prima di installare gli altri prog, grazie :)
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei creare una chiavetta avviabile con clonezilla e ubuntu, ma non sono riuscito, devo fare una partizione per ciascuno?
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<thebestneo> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao thebestneo
<thebestneo> glpiana: sei pratico di unetbootin?
<glpiana> thebestneo, mai usato. esponi il problema e chi sa ti risponde. se l'hai già esposto mi leggo il log
<thebestneo> glpiana: volevo creare una chiavetta avviabile con ubuntu e clonezilla
<glpiana> thebestneo, che intendi per ubuntu E clonezilla?
<thebestneo> glpiana: intendo poter scegliere all'avvio della chiavetta cosa far partere
<glpiana> thebestneo, non è ,eglio eseguire una installazione reale sulla chiavetta allora?
<glpiana> *meglio
<thebestneo> glpiana: cosa intendi?
<glpiana> thebestneo, che installi il sistema come se lo facessi su disco, ma scegli come supporto la chiave usb e ci piazzi pure grub. fai lo stesso anche per sto clonezilla e dovresti essere a posto
<thebestneo> glpiana: altrimenti mi sai consigliare un programma che faccia un immagine di una partizione come backup?
<glpiana> !backup | thebestneo guarda qui se trovi qualcosa di interessante
<ubottu-it> thebestneo guarda qui se trovi qualcosa di interessante: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<thebestneo> glpiana: grazie
<cricido|2> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> thebestneo, prego
<cricido|2> ragazzi come si configura un client openvpn su ubuntu o meglio ho installato sul server openvpn copn win ho installato il client e il server.key
<cricido|2> e connetto con ubuntu mi son perso
<glpiana> cricido|2, già letto qui? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN
<cricido|2> stavo leggendo
<cricido|2> installato
<cricido|2> ma su windows doip porta e server.key
<cricido|2> e fine qui ti chiede 50 cose
<cricido|2> bah
<skydive> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> cricido|2, da network manager -> vpn non ti chiede 50 cose,. vuole 3 ip un gateway e un nick e password
<cricido|2> si ma ip ho certificato
<skydive> ho un problema con il touchpad di un hp pavilion dv6, ieri qui mi hanno consigliato di guardare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad, ma ho lo stesso bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> skydive, spiega che ti serve
<skydive> il sensore in alto a sx nel touchpad non funziona
<skydive> in windows, se lo premo due volte si accende la spia e il touchpad rimane disattivato
<skydive> come faccio a impostarlo allo stesso modo
<glpiana> skydive, leggi bene qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#Configurare_con_synclient e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#Configurare_attraverso_il_file_di_configurazione_dello_X_Server
<skydive> nel link che ho pubblicato prima, dice di installare shm config, ma se lo faccio, non escono le stesse righe di comando pubblicate in quella pagina, io ieri ho provato a inserirle, e poi ubuntu non si avviava più, ho dovuto avviarlo in modalita repair, togliere le righe che avevo inserito ed è tornato a funzionre
<glpiana> io leggo: Le opzioni che possono esser mostrate dal comando synclient -l (Vedi Sopra) possono esser aggiunte direttamente alla sezione del touchpad "InputDevice" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. In questo caso non è necessario abilitare SHMConfig.
<skydive> ok
<skydive> ma io non ho la sezione "input device"
<skydive> se faccio questo comando dal terminale: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skydive> questo è il risultato:
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#xinputdevice
<skydive>  Section "Screen" 	Identifier	"Default Screen" 	DefaultDepth	24 EndSection  Section "Module" 	Load	"glx" EndSection
<glpiana> skydive, leggila la guida però. non ha senso che ti incolli io pezzo per pezzo.
<glpiana> leggila tutta, con calma
<skydive> è da ieri che la sto leggendo
<glpiana> -.-
<skydive> il problema è che  nel file xorg.conf non ho la sezione input device
<glpiana> io leggo: Per colmare le lacune relative a un touchpad che non è stato rilevato sarà necessario modificare il file xorg.conf. In un terminale digitate:
<glpiana> skydive, quello che non c'è lo aggiungi, come suggerisce la guida
<skydive> ok
<skydive> dice di aggiungere la parte scritta nel secondo riquadro
<skydive> ma io non ho neanche il primo, quindi che faccio?
<skydive> inserisco solo il ssecondo?
<glpiana> skydive, lo so, l'ho letta. e ti ho risposto
<skydive> scusami, se ti tiro matto!!
<skydive> con le sezioni che non ho e che lui dice che dovrei avere, come mi comporto? le inserisco o lascio stare e aggiungo solo quelle che dice di aggiungere?
<glpiana> skydive, aggiungile. se poi non va sai già come rimediare visto che l'hai già fatto
<fwlorenzo> ciao a tt
<skydive> ok provo poi ti faccio saapere
<skydive> per ora grazie
<fwlorenzo> mi rendete partecipe della discussione!?
<glpiana> !logs | fwlorenzo
<ubottu-it> fwlorenzo: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fwlorenzo> buondí
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> glpiana. non funziona!! ho dovuto rifare a stessa procedura di ieri
<skydive> qualcuno mi aiuta con la disattivazione del touchpad per un hp pavilion dv6?
<jester-> skydive: prova synclient TouchpadOff=1
<skydive> ps:con questo link, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad non si riesce risolvere il problema. almeno sul mio pc, non so su quello di altri
<jester-> synclient TouchpadOff=0 per riattivare, se funza
<skydive> da terminale?
<jester-> e da dove se no
<skydive> si, scussa
<skydive> senza sudo?
<jester-> dovrebbe andare senza
<jester-> skydive:  se non va prova con sudo
<skydive> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<skydive> mi ha risposto cos'ì
<jester-> skydive: il tuo hw usa un altro driver
<skydive> c'è un modo per controllarlo?
<jester-> skydive: ma hp non ha mica un tasto per spegnere il touchpad?
<skydive> il mio no
<jester-> sicuro?
<skydive> se premo sul touchpad in alto a sinistra due volte di fila si accende la spia e si disinserisce (in win)
<luigis> ciao, qualcuno sa come fare per far partire da cd un pc che ha installato grub sul disco fisso ?
<jester-> skydive: sudo synclient TouchpadOff=1   stesso effetto?
<luigis> il cd è in un lettore usb
<skydive> provo
<jester-> luigis: è un rebus?
<skydive> stesso risultato
<luigis> hehe
<luigis> no
<luigis> ho la console di grub aperta
<luigis> e voglio fare il boot da cd
<luigis> in quanto il mio macbook da solo sembra non riuscirci..
<jester-> luigis: gia linux su mac è divertente ma non si capisce cosa vorresti bootare dalla console di grub
<jester-> luigis: se non è un reperto di macbucco tieni premuto alt al boot col cd inserito
<luigis> una live cd ..
<jester-> luigis: con grub è possibile far partire una iso non cd
<luigis> ok
<jester-> o D mi pare anche
<luigis> il lettore suo è rotto
<luigis> ho un lettore usb
<luigis> ma quello non lo vede
<jester-> luigis: la usb se non ha efi e per es il ripristiono manco la vede
<luigis> ha efi
<jester-> luigis: mi pare serva il suo bootloder
<luigis> il suo di chi ?
<jester-> e grub sulla partizione della penna
<luigis> ah..
<jester-> luigis: osx ha un suo bootloder
<luigis> si l'ho vedo
<jester-> refit o roba simile
<luigis> mi fa vedere il suo hd
<luigis> ma solo quello
<luigis> ma grub non ha il supporto a efi ?
<luigis> che cambia mettere refit ?
<jester-> scusa ma come fai ad avere la console di grub
<luigis> è sull'hd
<luigis> ho grub installato sull'hd in quanto c'è ubunto instalato..
<luigis> ubuntu*
<jester-> luigis: e come c'è finito grub su hd del mac
<luigis> ho installato ubuntu sull'intero disco
<jester-> madu
<luigis> perchè ? mica mi serviva osx..
<jester-> ma no osx è una chiavica vuo imettere linux?
<luigis> infatti
<luigis> anche se ultimamente stanno scopiazzando a palla solo osx.. è una vergogna..
<jester-> luigis: vedi un po qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<luigis> ma se installo refit dici che risolvo ?
<jester-> luigis: che io sappia serve refit o simile e grub sulla partizkone e non su mbr o non lo vede,  come sia poi combinata la live non saprei
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<luigis> ok proviamo
<jester-> luigis: prova da ubuntu installata a installare grub su partizione della penna usb
<luigis> ma non è una penna è un livecd
<luigis> usb
<jester-> luigis: eh sempre supporto usb è
<luigis> lol ok... ma mica posso installare grub su un cd..
<jester-> luigis: hai scritto la iso su usb usando usb creator o hai martellato il cdrom fino e renderlo simile a una penna usb
<glpiana> lol
<skydive> scusate, ero un po' occupato,
<luigis> hahaha
<luigis> è un lettore cdrom usb
<skydive> cosa devo fare? scaricare i driver di synaptic?
<jester-> luigis: mavadaviaiciapp và provato a bootare tenedo premuto tasto alt o d?
<luigis> lol
<luigis> si non vede il lettore cd
<jester-> luigis: da ubuntu poi funza il lettore?
<luigis> si
<jester-> si vede che il mac non prevede l'uso da cdrm usb al boot
<jester-> luigis: in sistema disco di avvio lo vede il cdrom?
<luigis> si
<jester-> luigis: se è l'usb selezionalo e riavvia
<luigis> nada
<luigis> boh
<luigis> a questo punto provo con una penna usb
<gigirock> luigis, ?
<alex81> buongiorno a tutti ho terribile problema: ho installato circa  2 mesi  fa sul pc di mia sorella ubuntu 11.04 32 bit; ho caricato tutti i suoi documenti e ora che volevo farle l'aggiornamento appena lo accendo dopo che mi ha fatto vedere la schermata di grub di blocca e non si muove piú. devo assolutamente farlo ripartire mi aiutatemi vi supplico :(
<enzotib> alex81: livecd + fsck
<enzotib> alex81: oppure recovery + fsck
<alex81> enzotib: ti ringrazio ma perché si blocca? non l'ho piú usato da un po
<enzotib> alex81: un attimo che do una spolverata alla sfera magica :)
<enzotib> sai com'è, le vacanze
<luigis> we gigirock
<alex81> enzotib: ci sono dei modi per far si che non si blocchi in  futuro?
<enzotib> alex81: non saprei, dipende dal motivo, che non conosco
<alex81> enzotib: cmq  ti ringrazio lo stesso per l'aiuto
<enzotib> alex81: hai risolto?
<alex81> enzotib: ho finito di scaricare ubuntu 11.04 ora lo metto nel pc e faccio come hai detto tu
<enzotib> alex81: prova prima a partire in recovery, e dal menu che ti proporrà scegli "controllo dei dischi"
<alex81> enzotib: ho provato a partire in recovery ma non riesce a caricare
<Pupuser> qualcuno può aiutarmi??? ho un problema all'avvio di kubuntu...
<alex81> enzotib: si ferma a metà nel caricare i dati
<enzotib> alex81: ok, allora prova con il livecd
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Pupuser
<ubottu-it> Pupuser: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pupuser> kubuntu mi ripropone anche mille volte la schermata del login...praticamente metto nome e password, carica un 3 o 4 immagini e poi torna alla schermata del login...funziona solo la versione prova col cd dentro...questo sul portatile, mentre sul fisso nessun problema! come potrei fare???
<ZaaMmY> salve buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> Pupuser, ha mai fatto il login correttamente?
<Pupuser> si ma non sul portatile...qui la versione prova va ma l'installazione no...e la password è giusta...
<Pupuser> ah..ho provato pure da commandline ma nulla...
<glpiana> Pupuser, per cortesia rispondi sensatamente: sul pc che ha il problema ha mai effettuato il login correttamente?
<Pupuser> cno qui mai..
<glpiana> Pupuser, o ppassi in console e aggiorni il sistema o reinstalli
<glpiana> *passi
<Pupuser> reinstallando non cambia...in console scrivo nome utente, password, "startx" e fa la stessa identica cosa...
<glpiana> Pupuser, in console devi provare ad aggiornare. che c'entra startx con quel che ti ho detto?
<cricido> grazie
<ZaaMmY> qualcuno aiuterebbe me?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | ZaaMmY
<ubottu-it> ZaaMmY: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ZaaMmY> ho un problema o di configurazione o di driver per VIA VT1708B 8-Ch ... voglio in sostanza sentire l'audio per le cuffie dal pannello frontale del mio pc
<kos_> salve
<ZaaMmY> le ho provate tutte... mettetemi alla prova
<kos_> c'è qualcuno?
<ZaaMmY> lol
<alex81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679574/
<ZaaMmY> !qualcuno | kos_
<ubottu-it> kos_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kos_> :D
<alex81> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679574/
<kos_> ho ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco a far comparire sulla tray le icone di emesene e skype
<kos_> come faccio?
<ZaaMmY> devi avere la notification area
<d4vey> alex81, immagino che l'unità che vuoi montare sia la /sda1
<glpiana> alex81, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<alex81> si
<glpiana> alex81, poi con gksu nautilus navighi in /mnt e poi nella tua home
<ZaaMmY> fai tasto destro sul pannello dove vuoi avere le icone tray... poi pannello -> preferenze pannello -> aggiungi elementi-> cerca notification area
<ZaaMmY> o simile
<ZaaMmY> kos_:
<glpiana> kos_, usi unity?
<kos_> zaammy si ho aggiunto l'area di notifica ma non compaiono cmq le esecuzioni in tray.. non uso unity
<glpiana> kos_, allora devi mettere l'applet indicatore
<ZaaMmY> hai riavviato ...
<ZaaMmY> devi solo riloggarti
<ZaaMmY> non riavviare
<kos_> ah ok
<kos_> provo subito allora
<kos_> :D
<kos_> grazie mille
<alex81> mamma mia siete pazzeschi non so come ringraziarvi vi ringrazio tnatissimo :DDDDDD
<ZaaMmY> ma nessuno mi aiuta?
<ZaaMmY> ho il pannello frontale non attivo
<d4vey> ZaaMmY, è un portatile quindi...
<glpiana> !pazienza | ZaaMmY
<ubottu-it> ZaaMmY: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<d4vey> quale?
<ZaaMmY> d4vey: e un pc desktop
<d4vey> definisci pannello frontale.
<alex81> glpiana: ti ringrazio molto ho rischiato il linciaggio da parte di mia sorella
<glpiana> alex81, :)
<glpiana> ZaaMmY, nel terminale: aplay -l              poi metti su pastebin
<ZaaMmY> http://paste2.org/p/1622613
<glpiana> ZaaMmY, vai nelle preferenze audio, scheda hardware. guarda come è impostato e quali altre opzioni hai
<glpiana> zese vuoi fare una schermata mettila qui:
<glpiana> !image | ZaaMmY
<ubottu-it> ZaaMmY: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kos_> salve ragazzi sono di nuovo qua
<kos_> non vedo sulla try nè emesene nè skype..
<kos_> ho aggiunto l'area di notifica alla try ma nulla
<glpiana> kos_, aggiungi l'applet indicatore
<kos_> si fatto
<kos_> ma niente
<kos_> vedo skype ma non emesene
<kos_> :O
<glpiana> kos_, controlla le opzioni di emesene
<kos_> non c'è nulla nelle impo riguardante la visualizzazione in barra
<Pupuser> rieccomi...il problema col login a kubuntu non son riuscito a risolverlo. Se avete delle alternative sono qui :)
<glpiana> Pupuser, che hai fatto? sia l'aggiornamento che lo spostamento di .kde?
<Pupuser> l'aggiornamento non riesco avendo la chiavetta quindi niente internet senza il dialup..lo spostamento del .kde si ma non è cambiato nulla, zero totale
<ZaaMmY> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=170535
<ZaaMmY> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=170537
<ZaaMmY> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=170538
<ZaaMmY> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=170539
<ZaaMmY> http://www.2shared.com/file/d9bqwDEv/out.html
<ZaaMmY> glpiana:
<glpiana> ZaaMmY, ma che è sta roba?
<kos_> ciao ciao raga
<ZaaMmY> se vuoi ti faccio la foto del frontale del mio case
<glpiana> ZaaMmY, che cosa hai installato? è ubuntu? che versione?
<ZaaMmY> è xubuntu
<glpiana> ZaaMmY, ah ecco. allora installati pavucontrol   e vedi se con quello riesci a fare qualcosa
<Pupuser> è possibile magari con qualche comando avviare kubuntu senza il kde o fare in modo che mi segni lui che errore è invece che fare una sorta di mini-riavvio e tornare alla schermata di login???
<ZaaMmY> già ce l'ho
<ZaaMmY> glpiana: mi mancava quello da registrare o fare screensht
<glpiana> Pupuser, se vai in console, dai sudo service kdm stop    poi dai startx    e vedi che esce
<glpiana> a dopo
<Pupuser> tnks
<ZaaMmY> glpiana: nessuna risposta?
<gabros> come si apre il lettore cd da terminale?
<OverMe> eject
<gabros> grazie
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ho un problema con i file .exe
<skydive> der$ mono CfgLoaderConfigurator.exe   ** (CfgLoaderConfigurator.exe:1967): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /media/Finester 7/Users/skydive/Documents/Wii/Wii 4.3e/Sd/Teo/usb-loader/CfgLoaderConfigurator.exe could not be loaded:      Assembly:   Microsoft.VisualBasic    (assemblyref_index=1)      Version:    8.0.0.0      Public Key: b03f5f7f11d50a3a The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path li
<skydive> ho installato wine, ma se apro un file .exe mi da quest'errore
<jester-> skydive: non tutto funzica con wine
<skydive> o so
<skydive> ma prima lo aprivo
<massimo18> skydive, prima di cosa?
<skydive> ieri ho dovuto disinstallare ubuntu e l'ho reinstallato
<skydive> ho dovuuto farlo per dei problemii alla touchpad, che non ho ancora risolto, ma in èiù adesso c'è questo problema
<massimo18> skydive, detto così non è molto significativo ma forse non hai installato dei pacchetti che prima avevi
<skydive> può essere, per ora ho installato solo wine
<skydive> devo installare anche qualche altro wine?
<skydive> 1.2 1.3 o cosa'
<skydive> ?
<gabros> qualè il percorso per le immagini di sistema?
<gabros> (non è .icons)
<glpiana> gabros, /usr/share/icons/
<gabros> glpiana, thank you ;)
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Devidino> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<cricido> raga a smanettare ora non ho piu il network manager
<cricido> come si chiama il pacchetto
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> network-manager
<glpiana> cricido, e anche network-manager-gnome
<cricido> ok provo
<cricido> bah dice che c'è ma n0on la trovo piu
<glpiana> cricido, la bustina di fianco all'orologio c'è?
<cricido> np
<cricido> no
<glpiana> cricido, aggiungi al pannello l'area di notifica e l'applet indicatore. non ricordo mai quale dei due è
<cricido> ma su gnome 3?
<nicotano> azz.
<glpiana> cricido, e ridaje. cosa ti ho detto prima? non c'è supporto su software esterno
<cricido> eh vero
<Versilia> ciao
<Versilia> ho un problema con il pacchetto di firefox, non va più
<Versilia> ho provato a riinstallarlo ma mi da un errore
<enrylinux> elimina la cartella in home .mozilla
<enrylinux> prova
<Versilia> enrylinux: ma non voglio perdere dati
<enrylinux> dati intendi i preferiti
<Versilia> ma insomma ho i preferiti le password ecc, mi servono.
<Versilia> non posso solo reinstallarlo? mi da errore 2
<Versilia> qualcuno che mi sappia aiutare?
<OverMe> scrivere l'errore completo aiuta
<Versilia> OverMe: aspettavo un cenno
<Versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679771/
<OverMe> l'hai fatto dal terminale?
<Versilia> OverMe: no, da gestore pacchetti
<OverMe> dai da terminale: sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<OverMe> e metti tutto sul pastebin
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Versilia> OverMe:
<Versilia> OverMe: scusa, non mi andava più nemmeno crome
<Versilia> Scusate ma mi si disconnette..
<Versilia> qualcuno ha letto quello che ho postato su pastebin?
<Versilia> OverMe: hai letto?
<Versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679824/
<nicotano> salve
<Versilia_> via, mi collego da windows sennò non va...
<Versilia_> se mi avete risposto non ho letto nulla, sorry
<Versilia_> toctoc
<Versilia_> OverMe: mi avevi scritto qualcosa?
<Versilia_> jester-: mi puoi aiutare a reinstallare firefox?
<jester-> Versilia_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Versilia_> ok l'avevo fatto ma mi da quest''errrore ..asp che lo posto
<Versilia_> jester-: aspetta perchè ero sul pc, ora ti riscrivo l'errore da linux
<Versilia2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679841/
<Versilia_> jester-: c'hai capito qualcosa?
<Odo> Versilia_, lo hai installato con filezilla in precedenza?
<carmelo> ciao
<carmelo> a tutti
<Odo> Versilia2,
<Guest79106> ho un problema come faccio a cambiare la lingua su mixx dj?
<Guest79106> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Guest79106> grazie
<Versilia_> Odo: avevo installato la 3 una volta, poi col passaggio alla 4 mi sembra di aver usato il repository uff
<Guest79106> ciaoe
<Guest79106> mi pui spiegare meglio nn sn molto pratico
<Odo> Versilia_, premesso che cosi' si fanno i casini, e visto che no sei nemmeno certo di averlo installato dai repository
<Odo> prova a rimuoverlo da filezilla
<Odo> e poi a reinstallare ff dai repository
<jester-> Versilia_: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support  firefox
<Odo> e comunque mi domando sempre perche' usare schifezze come filezilla quando su ubuntu c'e' uno strumento chiamato APT che e' invidiato
<jester-> Versilia_: e usa i repo ufficili non qualche chiavica ppa
<jester-> ufficiali*
<Versilia2> non vi arrabbiate..
<Versilia2> ognuno di noi l'ha fatto almeno una volta
<Guest79106> qualcuno sa dirmi come cambiare la lingua su mixxdj
<Guest79106> ?
<Versilia2> Odo: uso quello che ha scritto jester- ?
<Odo> Versilia2, si certo
<Odo> Versilia2, e se non va prova a rimuoverlo da filezilla
<bobbybong> Guest79106, non si può
<Guest79106> perchè
<Guest79106> come mai
<Odo> Versilia2, e se non va ancora mi dispiace, ma semplicemente approfitti per fare un'installazione pulita, forse hai imparato la lezione
<Versilia2> uff. Odo jester- non mi dite le cose in due e diverse uno dall'altro.. quello che ha scritto jester- vuol dire rimuoverlo da filezilla?
<Odo> Versilia2, no di certo ti sta facendo provare a toglierlo con gli strumenti di ubuntu
<jester-> Versilia2:  non dovremmo dare supporto per pacchetti non ufficiali quindi non lamentarti
<Versilia2> Odo: grazie, così è più chiaro
<Odo> Versilia2, io non conosco filezilla e non mi interessa, ma suppongo che cosi come faccia installare roba, tenti anche in qualche modo di rimuoverla, quindi se non va ome ti ha scritto jester, provi ad usare filezilla soltanto per rimuoverlo
<Versilia2> Odo: e cmq l'installazione così com'è ora è stata fatta col supporto della chat, perché mi conviveano 2 firefox
<Versilia2> mesi fa
<Odo> Versilia2, a che scopo 2 ff?
<Versilia2> poi a un certo punto ha smesso di andare
<jester-> Versilia2: dubito che qualcuno qui dentro ti abbia consigliato filesticazzilla
<Versilia2> Odo: mi ero sbagliato.. me ne erano venuti2
<jester-> Versilia_: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support  firefox   fatto?
<Odo> Versilia2, comunque un sistema incasinato i problemi vengono sempre fuori prima o poi, si incastra qualche dipendenza, o qualche aggiornamento, quindi ti ripeto pensa di reinstallarlo e amen
<Versilia2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679854/
<Versilia2> jester-:
<Versilia2> Odo: dai, funziona tutto, quando butto sto cavolo di notebook lo faccio
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo apt-get update e metti nel paste
<Odo> Versilia2, mew lo auguro per te
<Versilia2> Odo: c'è uno smile che si tocca i coglioni? ;)
<Odo> no ci sei tu che lo stai facendo... vabbe' buona serata
<Versilia2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679856/
<Versilia2> Odo: cmq grazie
<Odo> Versilia2, ringrazia jester- io ti ho fatto solo la morale
<jester-> Versilia2: disattiva i repo proposed e backports quindi fai update
<Versilia2> jester-: ok, però poi mi spieghi
<jester-> Versilia2:  dpkg-divert --list   cosa risponde
<Versilia2> jester-: devo farlo prima o dopo?
<jester-> prima
<Versilia2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679866/
<jester-> Versilia2:  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<Versilia2> jester-: ma quella cosa sui repo la devo fare?
<jester-> Versilia2:  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu
<jester-> Versilia2: fai quello che ti sto dicendo poi fai i repo
<Versilia2> jester-: Nessuna deviazione "qualsiasi deviazione di /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu", nessuna rimossa.
<jester-> Versilia2: sistema i repo
<Versilia2> jester-: asp che mi serve una mano
<Versilia2> jester-: ok trovato, li ho levati. Però spiegami perchè, non è meglio se ce ne sono di pi?
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo apt-get update  poi sudo apt-get install firefox
<Brutus-> Ciao
<Brutus-> Sono un pasticcione... Non so cosa ho combinato e ora non vedo più la barra laterale e quella in alto.
<Brutus-> Credo di aver modificato qualcosa che non dovevo modificare :) attraverso il ccsm
<Brutus-> il compiz c settings manager
<Brutus-> posso ancora accedervi. Conoscete un modo per far tornare tutti i settings di default?
<Versilia2> jester-: non va http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679876/
<Brutus-> O un altro modo per risolvere il problema?
<Brutus-> Grazie
<jester-> Versilia2:  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<Versilia2> jester-: dpkg-divert: error: la rinomina comprende il soprascrivere "/usr/bin/firefox" con    il file "/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu", non consentito
<jester-> Versilia2:  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<Versilia2> jester-: Nessuna deviazione "qualsiasi deviazione di /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu", nessuna rimossa.
<kuix> seguente problema: ho un software da installare allora cerco di avviare il suo file instal... mi dice che per installarlo devo essere loggato da superuser...allora vado da terminale metto sudo -s e poi avvio...nulla...devo per caso mettere un +x allo script?
<kuix> o cosa? tnx
<Brutus-> tipo ccsm -get_back_to_default sarebbe bello
<jester-> Versilia2: dpgk -l | grep firefox
<Brutus-> Oppure se mi spiegate come avviare simple backup suite da terminale potrei fare un restore
<Versilia2> jester-: Comando "dpgk" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "dpkg" dal pacchetto "dpkg" (main) dpgk: comando non trovato
<jester-> Versilia2: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<Versilia2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679882/
<jester-> Versilia_: sudo dpkg --purge firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support  firefox
<Versilia2> jester-: ok
<jester-> Versilia2: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<Versilia2> jester-: è venuta una scritta rossa e nera, sta per saltare tutto? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 2011-06-01 13:18 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox.sh
<jester-> Versilia_: sudo dpkg --purge firefox
<Brutus-> quando digito sbackup da terminale parte il backup e non mostra la gui
<Brutus-> come devo fare per visualizzare la gui di sbackup con comando da terminale?
<Versilia2> jester-: dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching firefox
<kuix> mi succede una cosa stranissima: monto una iso con fourius poi vado da terminale mi sposto nel percorso di mount della iso e come provo a dare ls mi dice permesso negato! >.<
<jester-> Brutus-: sackup-gtk
<jester-> Brutus-: sbackup-gtk
<jester-> Versilia2: a capire che hai combinato visto che hai un ff4 installato e non rilevato da dpkg
<paco__> ciao, esiste un comando da terminale per cambiare il nome utente?
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<Versilia2> avevo installato una beta di ff4 insieme a ff3. poi siamo passati a ff4...
<paco__> ubuntu 11.04
<Versilia2> e con te ne avevamo levato uno perché non andava
<jester-> paco__: è un casino cambiare il nome user, fia prima a farne un altro
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Brutus-> jester-, dice comenado non trovato
<paco__> lo avevo già fatto, è una riga di comando
<Brutus-> comando
<Versilia2> jester-: tutti e due i comandi?^
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<jester-> Versilia2: sudo apt-get install firefox
<kuix> come abilito il superuser?
<cristian_c> sudo su
<kuix> non va
<Versilia2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679897/ non va.. vuoi che ci sentiamo domani
<kuix> vuole poprio che sia superuser e basta >.<
<cristian_c> a me funziona
<cristian_c> diventa root il prompt
<jester-> Versilia2:  reinstalla che non è possibile perdere delle giornate per problemi causati da ciofeche non ubuntu
<Versilia2> jester-: dai non ti arrabbiare, anche a me scoccia perdere il pomeriggio... ci riproviamo domani, dai.. in pratica devo trovare un modo di levare quello che c'è ok?
<Brutus-> Uou ce l'ho fatta
<Versilia_> jester-: sei arrabbiato?
<kuix> ragazzi ecco cosa mi dice: azzi eccovi il seguente problema che ho: http://i.imgur.com/cn1ii.png
<cristian_c> kuix, basta che lanci lo script di installazione con l'opzione indicata
<cristian_c> poi dipende dal programma
<kuix> cristian_c,  sto a fare invece un'altra cosa :P la sto modificando lo script cosi non mi rompe le palline! XD
<kuix> speriamo bene :)
<cristian_c> che nerd! :D
<kuix> piu che altro è che siccome sto facendo un dvd con un paio di programmini autoinstallanti a catena non voglio che chi non sa metterci mano si ammattisca quindi un attimino me lo modifico e via :)
<cristian_c> autoinstallanti?
<Metz90> Salve a tutti
<simontol> ciao c'è qualcuno esperto di connessioni wireless che mi può aiutare?
<Devidino> simontol,  esponi il tuo problema
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simontol> vorrei connettere tra di loro due PC, e condividere la connessione alla rete di uno dei due, cosa devo fare?  ho letto qualcosa sulle connessioni wireless ad-hoc, sono sulla strada giusta?
<Devidino> simontol,  non ci ho capito nulla intanto entriamo su un canale più adatto
<Devidino> !chat  | simontol
<ubottu-it> simontol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> simontol, entra li e da li riformula la domanda con + chiarezza
<simontol> e perché non sarebbe inerente ubuntu? ho ubuntu su entrambi i pc...
<Devidino> simontol,  ma non è supporto per problemi legati ad ubuntu
<simontol> configurare una connessione wireless non è un problema legato ad ubuntu?
<attempt> lo e'
<simontol> attempt: razi
<simontol> *grazie
<attempt> non e' il mio campo e non posso cercare adesso..
<attempt> :/
<Anti84> Salve pinguini...ho un problema con plymouth e con la webcam...
<Anti84> chi mi può aiutare?
<Anti84> non ci sta nessuno che mi aiuti?
<simone201> qual'è il problema?
<Anti84> ciao simone201 la webcam è al contrario e plymouth si vede tutto male
<simone201> O.o
<simone201> hai fatto l'update degli initramfs del kernel?
<simone201> sudo update-initramfs -u
<Anti84> del plymouth si
<simone201> mmhh
<Anti84> ma la webcam è sempre al contrario e non so come farla cappottare x vedere bene
<simone201> che la web è al contrario potrebbero essere i driver del kernel incompatibili
<simone201> potresti provare a mettere il 3.0.3
<Anti84> conta che ho una 10.04
<simone201> ok
<simone201> secondo me
<Anti84> con la 11.04 non ho problemi di webcam e di plymouth
<simone201> faresti meglio a fare l'upgrade a 11.04 (magari mantendendo l'interfaccia, io odio unity)
<simone201> allora mi sa che è proprio il kernel sai
<Anti84> si ma la 11.04 gira che è una lentezza e anche io odio unity :)
<simone201> come fa a girarti lenta??
<simone201> LOL
<simone201> beh
<simone201> io x esempio
<simone201> sul portatile ho la 11.04 ed è una bomba
<simone201> ma x scelta sul fisso ho la 10.10
<simone201> che va una bellezza
<simone201> ma da precisare con kernel 3.1 RC4 compilato da me
<Anti84> wow
<Anti84> conta che io ho un asus k50c 4gb di ram, 320gb hard disk e il pezzo forte...
<Anti84> una sis 671/771 come scheda video!!!
<simone201> O.o
<Anti84> è proprio la scheda video che mi fa sentire un "fantozzi" totale!!!
<simone201> hahaha
<simone201> io ho una nvidia gtx 460 1gb
<simone201> asus direct cu da precisare
<simone201> XD
<simone201> va che è una bellezza x tutto
<Anti84> non mi fai invidia :)
<simone201> LOL
<simone201> tu te ne intendi x caso di file system?
<Anti84> io a malapena so accendere il pc :D
<simone201> leggi la chat privata
<lorenzo> cosa si deve fare per avere finestre e pannelli trasparenti con ubuntu 11.04?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, utilizzi unity
<cristian_c> ?
<lorenzo> cristian_c no :)
<cristian_c> al login che opzione utilizzi per gnome?
<lorenzo> cristian_c ubuntu classico
<cristian_c> senza effetti?
<lorenzo> cristian, no "con" anche se non so se ci siano veramente ... :)
<cristian_c> si vedono
<cristian_c> ad esempio le notifiche al passaggio del mouse invece di scomparire risultano sfocate
<D4V|DE> aiuto
<lorenzo> dimmi un effetto che dovrebbe vedersi...
<D4V|DE> ho un hard disk 2,5 che fa i caprici.. quando copio più di 100mb si smonta da solo e poi mi dice impossibile montare e se monta dice impossibile creare la cartella
<cristian_c> lorenzo, compizconfig-settings-manager
<cristian_c> installa questo
<lorenzo> cristian_c "sudo apt-get install" ?
<cristian_c> ma anche nel gestore pacchetti o in software center
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, quale cartella?
<lorenzo> cristian_c vediamo l'ultima volta non mi cambiava nulla...
<D4V|DE> una quelunque cartella che contiene più di 50mb di files
<D4V|DE> io avrei da copiare delle iso di diversi gb... quindi sarebbe impossibile farlo...
<D4V|DE> ho provato a formattare in fat32 ntfs ext2 ext3 ma da sempre lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> lorenzo, che vuol dire? È un programma
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, cioè devi copiare una cartella?
<lorenzo> cristian_c che smanettavo per cambiare che so, la trasparenza e non cambiava nulla... comunque adesso riprovo...
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, qualunque cosa io copio che supera i 50mb
<D4V|DE> sto problema lo da con ubuntu e winzozz e con qualunque file system
<D4V|DE> è un problema di hard disk? o sbaglio qualcosa io?
<D4V|DE> xkè se copio dei files mp3 uno per volta lo fa...
<lorenzo> cristian_c "finestre tremolanti" funziona, l'opacità no...
<D4V|DE> anzi andando a vedere non copia nulla.. copia i nomi dei files ma risulta 0 byte
<cristian_c> lorenzo, forse dipende dai driver
<cristian_c> lorenzo, glxinfo | grep render
<D4V|DE> cristian_c,  ci seii?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, dovresti fare un controllo al disco
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, hai visto che stavo scrivendo
<lorenzo> cristian_c mhm adesso che ci penso anche il puntatore lo cambio ma rimane sempre lo stesso... do' sul terminale?
<cristian_c> qui nessuno è pagato
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, che controllo?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, mmmh, con palympsest non so se ti dice che ci sono problemi con il disco
<cristian_c> lorenzo, sì
<lorenzo> cristian_c mi dice che non è installato, devo installarlo?
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, mai usato.. è da terminale o un programma?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, sì
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, è una gui
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, io ho appena installato phoronix test suite
<cristian_c> forse può aiutare
<cristian_c> ma non riesco neanche a farlo partire
<lorenzo> cristian_c continua a non funzionare, magari serve un riavvio... ?
<cristian_c> lorenzo, ma il comando l'hai dato?
<lorenzo> cristian_c sì mi escono alcune righe...
<cristian_c> pastale su pastebin
<lorenzo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/680036/
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, phoronix è da terminale e non lo so usare e palympsest non lo trovo nei repo
<cristian_c> sudo lshw -c | grep driver
<cristian_c> anche questo comando
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, in realtà si chiama Gestore Dischi nel software center
<cristian_c> phornix veramente aggiunge una voce di menù
<cristian_c> *phoronix
<lorenzo> cristian_c eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680040/
<cristian_c> mmmh, non mi ricordo bene il comando
<cristian_c> !video
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<cristian_c> !faq
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'faq' not found
<cristian_c> uhm
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, uso kde
<gabros> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come riuscire a tornare allo schermo e chiudere un'applicazione che si blocca a tutto schermo?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<lorenzo> cristian_c per ora ti ringrazio molto, devo andare a cena, ci becchiamo più tardi... Grazie
<gabros> esistono dei comandi che mi richiamano una sorta di "task manager" di windows?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, lancia phoronix da terminale
<D4V|DE> c'è solo horonix test suite
<D4V|DE> lo lancio?
<cristian_c> sì, lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> al limite c'è la documentazione
<D4V|DE> lanciato
<cristian_c> gabros, ps o top
<D4V|DE> adesso?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, sto cercando di capire anch'io dato che non l'ho mai usato
<D4V|DE> in tutta ignoranza ti direi che mi sembra na cagata di benchmark per non so cosa...
<D4V|DE> parla di software...
<cristian_c> scusami ma phoronix è phoronix
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ora che non sia un benchmark come si deve....
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> è quantomeno azzardato
<D4V|DE> boh
<D4V|DE> cmq secondo me l'hard disk è fottuto
<D4V|DE> in mezzo a tutto questo :°D
<D4V|DE> fino a oggi ha funzionato.. in lettura.. poi l'ho formattato data la varia monnezza che c'era
<D4V|DE> e da ora non ha più funzionato come dovrebbe
<D4V|DE> è praticamente inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, i formattoni fanno male
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, provato con smartmontools?
<cristian_c> ora domando anch'io un po' di supporto
<cristian_c> in pratica il problema è con ginn
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> Ho trovato il file associato alle porzioni di codice, relative al paragrafo della guida in questione precedentemente menzionato, che si chiama wishes.xml e si trova in /etc/ginn
<cristian_c> Quando viene aperto il file in questione, esso ha al suo interno quello che ora pasto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680052/
<cristian_c> Per quanto riguarda invece le porzioni di codice menzionate nella guida, la prima, sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680054/
<cristian_c> è già presente nel file, mentre la seconda:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680055/
<cristian_c> non la trovo
<cristian_c> A questo punto come faccio ad abilitare tutti i gesture tipici del touchpad in questione?
<lorenzo> terrestri
<lorenzo> cristian_c eccomi di ritorno...
<cristian_c> lorenzo, hai dato il comando che ho detto?
<lorenzo> cristian_c sì è uscito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680040/
<cristian_c> hai visto che cosa dice il wiki?
<lorenzo> cristian_c dici a me?
<cristian_c> lol
<lorenzo> :)
<cristian_c> fai un po te
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *po'
<lorenzo> cristian_c non ridere... a proposito di cosa?
<cristian_c> del comando che ti ho dato
<lorenzo> cristian_c non saprei cosa cercare di preciso, ma quello che è uscito segnala errori o cose del genere? :)
<cristian_c> segnala il comando corretto da dare
<cristian_c> dato che a memoria non me lo ricordo mai
<lorenzo> cristian_c mhm...
<lorenzo> cristian_c scusami ma non so andare avanti da solo, non capisco qual'è il fulcro del problema :(
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<cristian_c> il comando simile a quello che ho dato prima
<cristian_c> lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> infatti l'avevo sbagliato a digitare
<cristian_c> ma non so neanche se l'hai guardata la pagina :(
<lorenzo> cristian_c ho cercato su "ricerca" sul wiki però non mi usciva niente....
<cristian_c> ma se ti avevo dato la pagina già pronta
<cristian_c> ...
<lorenzo> scusami, non avevo visto, errore mio comunque con l'ultimo comando esce questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680069/
<lorenzo> cristian_c che significa super user?
<cristian_c> che ci vuole il sudo davanti
<cristian_c> comunque hai i radeon, i driver open
<cristian_c> quindi per gli effetti credo siano meglio i driver proprietari
<lorenzo> cristian_c ok, come cambio l'uso dei driver da "open" a "proprietari"?
<cristian_c> in Driver Hardware
<cristian_c> però adesso devo andare
<cristian_c> :)
<lorenzo> cristian_c ok vedrò di risolvere grazissime :) :)
<lorenzo> perché il puntatore rimane lo stesso dopo averlo cambiato?
<attempt> dovrebbe cambiarsi subito se non lo fa' prova a riavviare la sessione.
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Devidino> lorenzo,  risolto?
<lorenzo> Ciao Devidino, sì buona parte dei problemi è stata risolta... ho giusto dei problemi grafici, tipo le finestre che non sono trasparenti e il puntatore del mouse che rimane sempre uguale, il resto va abbastanza a gonfie vele :)
<Devidino> lorenzo,  anche dopo aver ravviato la sessione?
<lorenzo> in realtà mi sono scordato di riavviare :) provvedo...
<lorenzo> Devidino, niente l'opacità non mi funziona, cristian_c mi consigliava di acambiare i driver e impostarli "proprietari" !
<Devidino> lorenzo,  si appunto è al quanto stano che tu abbia già installato compiz con i driver open
<lorenzo> Devidino, in reatà non ho installato nulla, dopo l'installazione di ubuntu l'ho trovato così...
<Devidino> lorenzo,  dai log mi pare di leggere che cristian ti ha indicato l'installazione di compiz
<lorenzo> Devidino, sì, ho installato ccsm, e su opacità c'è la spunta, però nisba...
<Devidino> ccsm sta per^
<Devidino> lorenzo,
<lorenzo> Devidino compizconfig -qualcosa
<Devidino> lorenzo,
<Devidino> ok
<lorenzo> Devidino, come imposto quindi i driver da open a proprietari? :)
<Devidino> lorenzo,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<lorenzo> Devidino, grazie, ma mi dice di andare su impostazioni di sistema in alto a destra cioè? :)
<lorenzo> va bene anche sistema, impostazione, driver aggiuntivi?
<lorenzo> *impostazioni
<Devidino> lorenzo,  si sono quelli ma che hai gnome ?
<lorenzo> *amministrazione
<lorenzo> Devidino sì
<lorenzo> Devidino, nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema...
<Devidino> :S lorenzo  immaginavo ok aspetta allora
<lorenzo> ok
<Devidino> lorenzo,  lspci | grep VGA
<lorenzo> Devidino, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680097/
<Devidino> lorenzo,  ok ora lshw -c display | grep driver
<Devidino> lorenzo,  così accertiamo quale driver stai effettivamente usando
<lorenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680098/
<Devidino> lorenzo scusa anteponi sudo al comando
<lorenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680101/
<Devidino> lorenzo,  sembra che la tua scheda non abbia driver proprietari da usare ma dovrebbe utilizzare l'accellerazione 3d con quello open
<Devidino> dai un po glxinfo | grep render e dimmi se risponde yes
<lorenzo> Devidino cìè un "yes"
<lorenzo> *c'è
<Devidino> lorenzo,  allora questi sn apposto ti garantiscono l'accellerazione 3d
<Devidino> unity funziona o è attiva unity 2d?
<ZaaMmY> ciao Devidino sto un po' giocando col fuoco cioè col kernel
<ZaaMmY> levando aggiungendo
<ZaaMmY> aggiungendo male e levando a mazzo bene
<lorenzo> Devidino, non so', all'avvio ho impostato su "ubuntu classico" :)
<Devidino> lorenzo,  capito , se nn ti disturba io non seguo cosa intendi per la trasparenza se puoi fare uno screen
<dp_> sera
<bodom> sera
<lorenzo> Devidino, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/schermatafs.png/
<Devidino> ZaaMmY,  si per via delle cuffie? ,
<dp_> non riesco a capire per quale ragione non riesco ad inviare e ricevere file tra due account gmail con empathy
<ZaaMmY> si Devidino
<ZaaMmY> ma ora sto rimuovendo il kernel a mano
<Devidino> lorenzo,  dovrestri configurare il livello di opacità da li
<Devidino> lorenzo,  ma non uso compiz
<bodom> dp_: non conosco empathy nello specifico, ma di solito per fare andare il file transfer con i programmi di IM devi aprire una porta sul firewall o girarla dal router
<lorenzo> Devidino, sì, ma come lo metto lo metto non cambia nulla :(
<Devidino> lorenzo,  si ma tieni conto che quella è l'opacità della finestra
<Devidino> + lo azi e + è opaca
<Devidino> :)
<dp_> bodom, potrebbe essere quello?ora vedo che porte usa gmail allora per il trasferimento file
<ZaaMmY> Devidino:
<ZaaMmY> c 6 un attimo per me?
<ZaaMmY> sto preoccupato per il kernel
<Devidino> ZaaMmY,  non ti ho risposto perchè non ho mai compilato un kernel , :)
<Devidino> ZaaMmY,  comunque dimmi
<lorenzo> Devidino, il problema è che come la sposto la sposto... non cambia niente...
<ZaaMmY> sto rimuovendo a mano tutti i kernel
<ZaaMmY> però rimangono dei file in cui rimane conservata la informazione di configurazione del kernel che ho eliminato
<ZaaMmY> che non mi permette di aggiornare e ritrovare l'aggiornamento del kernel
<ZaaMmY> per riaverlo
<ZaaMmY> reinstallarlo
<Devidino> ZaaMmY,  mi prendi sprovvisto di conoscenza a riguardo non ho mai approfondito la questione kernel ,
<ZaaMmY> ok
<Devidino> dp_,  ho notato che empaty ha problemi di trasferimento
<Devidino> con tutti i protocolli
<Devidino> anche msn
<bodom> ZaaMmY: qual'è il problema?
<Devidino> lo fa
<dp_> bene direi
<ZaaMmY> sto rimuovendo a mano il kernel
<bodom> uhm... perché?
<ZaaMmY> sdp
<ZaaMmY> asp
<ZaaMmY> forse risolvo
<lorenzo> Devidino, a me interessa avere le finestre trasparenti compresa la barra in alto, è possibile? :)
<Devidino> lorenzo,  forse ho capito , puoi postare uno screen del setting del opzione di opaco credo da quello che ricordo che bisogna dire a compiz quali elementi grafici deve opacizzare
<Carlin0> !chat | deegan_
<ubottu-it> deegan_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo> Devidino, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/schermata1f.png/
<Devidino> lorenzo,  non capisco sinceramente c'è tutto, e poi a quest ora non carburo +
<dp_> niente mi arrendo non trovo la solution
<lorenzo> Devidino :) limitiamoci al puntatore, perché rimane sempre lo stesso?
<Devidino> dp_,  io me li faccio allegare via e-mail
<Devidino> lorenzo,  credo che la tua configurazione abbia problemi con gli elementi grafici
<Devidino> senno non me lo spiego
<lorenzo> Devidino, :( ok :)
<dp_> Devidino, ho capito, ma non deve essere quella la soluzione
<dp_> saluto, alla prox bye
<Brutus-> Hi+
<Brutus-> Banshee ( riproduttore musicale ) è inattivo. Ho controllato che sia installato GStream ed è così.
<Brutus-> A qualcuno è già capitato e sa come risolvere il prob?
<Brutus-> non riproduce
<deegan__> ok, forse ci sono
<deegan__> giusto?
<deegan__> ci sei Carlin0
<Carlin0> si ..
<deegan__> quindi è giusto così?
<Carlin0> ma hai sbagliato qualcosa aspe..
<Carlin0> un'attimo
<deegan__> tra
<deegan__> ma questa::  #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> tra un canale e l'altro mettti la virgola
<Carlin0> ,
<deegan__> Và inserita con il cancelletto o devo eliminarlo?
<Carlin0> tutti i cnalai irc hanno prefisso il cancelletto
<Carlin0> canali*
<deegan__>  li inserisco così::        #ubuntu-it , #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> senza spazi.. sollo la virgola
<deegan__> ok aspe...
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it,#ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> bounanotte
<Digiu> http://
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-02
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, so che non è intrinseco di ubuntu, ma vorrei creare una chiavetta con 1 partizione di storage, una con lucid live e una con clonezilla. ho provato con unetbootin ma non riesco a scegliere quale avviare, mi parte sempre lucid che è flag boot
<thebestneo> un po' smorto il canale oggi
<alex81> buongiorno a tutti vorrei porvi questo prroblema
<alex81> il pc di mia sorella al momento dell'accensione non carica
<alex81> cioé si accende fa un secondo di schermata viola e poi lo schermo si spegne
<alex81> e non carica piú
<alex81> ps: mia sorella mi lincia :(
<bobbybong> alex81, devi fare fare un fsck della partizione
<bobbybong> devi che filesystem hai usato e su partizione lo ha installato metti una live
<bobbybong> sapere
<alex81> é un solo disco rigido da 750 gb
<alex81> ext4
<bobbybong> metti una live
<alex81> ora metto un live e poi ti dico
<bobbybong> per sapere su che partizione poi fsck lo fai a dischi smontati
<alex81> ok
<bobbybong> dimmi quando ci sei
<alex81> bobbybong: scusami per la lentezza ma ci sto arrivando
<bobbybong> alex81, sudo fgisk -l vedi dove è installato poi sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sd?? sostituisci i ? con la lettera eil numero della partizione es.sda1
<bobbybong> sudo fdisk -l
<alex81> bobbybong: ho fstto come mi avevi detto di fare ma non so cosa devo vedere
<bobbybong> sudo fdisk -l vedi dove è linux
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sd??
<bobbybong> /dev/sda5            7669       14304    53303638+  83  Linux il mio linux
<alex81> mi ripete in continuo fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sd??
<bobbybong> devi mettere lettera e numero dove è il tuo linux
<bobbybong> ! fsck
<ubottu-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<bobbybong> leggi la wiki
<alex81> ok
<bobbybong> alex81, tu cosa hai scritto in consolle
<bobbybong> ?
<alex81> bobbybong: ho messo quello che mi hai detto tu sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdb
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdb manca il numero della partizione
<bobbybong> sdb1 sdb2
<alex81> ops é vero
<alex81> scusami
<enzotib> ddp`, please, non cambiare nick quando sei /away
<davbelloli> salve a tutti ho un problema con i driver della mia scheda wireless. Ho un chipset broadcom 4313
<ddp`> enzotib,
<ddp`> sono dietro znc
<ddp`> se è un problema esco
<enzotib> ddp`, ed è znc che fa questo?
<ddp`> e si quando ho il pc spento
<ddp`> la znc cambia in automatico il nick
<davbelloli> utilizzando airodump-ng non riesco a catturare pachetti dalle reti wirlelss, a meno che non sia connesso alla rete stessa
<enzotib> si potrà configurare in qualche modo, in genere su freenode è abbastanza visto male qualunque cosa abbia a che fare con i messaggi di away e il cambio di nick corrispondente
<enzotib> ddp`, ^^
<ddp`> e vabbè allora esco, non voglio dare fastidio
<davbelloli> e aireplay non funziona perchè il canale di mon0 è sempre e solo -1
<enzotib> davbelloli, ma parliamo di software preso dai repo ufficiali?
<davbelloli> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> !info airodump-ng
<ubot-it> Package airodump-ng does not exist in natty
<enzotib> davbelloli, non mi pare
<davbelloli> basta cercare aircrack-ng e c'è compreso tutto
<enzotib> !aircrack | davbelloli
<ubottu-it> davbelloli: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<ubot-it> davbelloli: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<alex81> bobbybong: siamo al 10%
<bobbybong> ci va il tempo che ci vuole poi rispondi sempre si quando ti dice di correggere gli errori alex81
<alex81> bobbybong: ok ti faccio sapere quando finisce sta cosa :)
<bobbybong> poi riavvia dovrebbe ripartire il sistema operativo
<marco856237> hello
<marco856237> libreria Wiring
<marco856237> c'è nessuno?
<Trim> Buongiorno a tutti
<marco856237> davide?
<glpiana> !nessuno | marco856237
<ubot-it> marco856237: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ubottu-it> marco856237: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<marco856237> eccola
<marco856237> semplicemente
<glpiana> !enter | marco856237
<ubot-it> marco856237: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marco856237> scusi
<glpiana> marco856237, se non fai la domanda risulta difficile risponderti ;)
<marco856237> la richiesta è questa. Acquistata stampante hp deskjet 1050 ma non si riesce a installare su ubuntu 10.04 per mancanza di driver. per favore procedura di installazione grazie infinite
<marco856237> putroppo ho due bimbi che mi stressano
<glpiana> marco856237, cosa hai provato a fare per installarla?
<marco856237> niente per ora
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> massimo18, allora vai su sistema amministrazione stampa e aggiungi la stamonate. lasciagli fare la ricerca dei driver e vediamo che ti risponde
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> massimo18, sempre in mezzo :P
<glpiana> marco856237,  allora vai su sistema amministrazione stampa e aggiungi la stamonate. lasciagli fare la ricerca dei driver e vediamo che ti risponde
<massimo18> eh
<marco856237> putroppo il computer è di una associazione nazionale che seguo ma che non ha connessione a internet
<bobbybong> marco856237, io non ho mai avuto problemi con nessuna hp ho installato ci sono i driver nei repo
<marco856237> già provata la ricerca dei driver ma non ci sono per la stampante in oggetto. alre soluzioni?
<glpiana> marco856237, io li vedo elencati. ma magari è perchè ho una versione aggiornata. attendi un attimo
<marco856237> tu li vedi elencati perchè hai una versione aggiornata ma quella versione di ubuntu non è stata aggiornata
<marco856237> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> marco856237, dimmi su che versione di ubuntu sei
<marco856237> 10.04
<xiaoy> marco856237, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=475516.0
<glpiana> marco856237, scusa, nel tuo elenco non c'è la 1050j410?
<xiaoy> marco856237, nche questo http://linuxhalwa.blogspot.com/2011/03/install-hp-deskjet-1050-all-in-one-j410.html
<xiaoy> *anche
<xiaoy> marco856237, i motori di ricerca servono a questo: a cercare!
<xiaoy> :)
<glpiana> lol
<marco856237> gra<zie per ora proverò queste soluzioni!
<marco856237> saluti
<xiaoy> marco856237, ciao :)
<xiaoy> comunque le soluzioni sono identiche, solo che una è in inglese e l'altra in italiano
<xiaoy> devi aggiornare hplip
<xiaoy> io l'ho fatto già altre volte... di solito funziona :D
<xiaoy> marco856237, io ti consiglio di usare il secondo link
<glpiana> xiaoy, non postare guide da blog o da siti esterni su questo canale per cortesia
<xiaoy> glpiana, perché no?
<glpiana> xiaoy, perchè son le regole del canale per esempio
<glpiana> !irc | xiaoy
<ubot-it> xiaoy: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<xiaoy> glpiana, ti riferisci a questo: "7. Non incollare in canale link commerciali, blog vari e tanto meno porno " ?
<glpiana> xiaoy, non è il canale adatto per discuterne. chiudiamo l'off topic e attieniti alle indicazioni per cortesia
<Devidino> xiaoy,  ti ho spiegato in privato perchè!
<xiaoy> Devidino, ora già è più chiaro... non condivido, ma almeno so perché e rispetterò le regole ;)
<Devidino> Ok, :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rob_____> salve
<rob_____> è la prima volta che entro
<rob_____> come funzona?
<gabros>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407  (ho seguito passo passo questa guida, solo che nella parte BY DEFAULT non riesco ad impostarlo...qualcuno può aiutarmi? )
<jester-> gabros: cioè non riesci a srivere  /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<gabros> jester-, no...certo...so entrare con gedit...solo che nonostante io metta le stringhe al riavvio è come se non partissero..
<jester-> gabros: facendo il test?
<gabros> jester-, quale test? al riavvio dovrebbero spuntarmi due voci audio in + e difatto non ci sono..
<gabros> se intendi pulseaudio kill e start... si l'ho fatto
<jester-> gabros: risultato?
<gabros> jester-, che non ci sono le due voci aggiuntive nell'audio
<jester-> gabros: in syslog e dmesg compare qualcosa al riguardo?
<gabros> jester-, ora ti addentri in un campo ancora a me ignoto :)
<jester-> gabros: dopo il test digita: dmesg | tail
<gabros> ok, lo rifaccio,
<jester-> anche cat /var/log/syslog
<gabros> jester-, ci sono riuscito
<jester-> gabros: il problema era?
<gabros> non occorreva mettere # prima delle stringhe
<gabros> io ero convinto dovessi farlo non so perchè :))
<gabros> senti ora una cosa
<gabros> come faccio ad impostare sulle preferenze audio queste 2 nuove voci come defauilt?
<jester-> gabros: hihihi # era il prompt della console nel  post se lo metti prima di una stringa la stessa non viene letta come un comando ma come testo
<gabros> jester-,  menomale che è andato tutto bene alla fine...
<jester-> gabros: forse ti serve pulseaudio-utils  per impostare
<gabros> come lo installo?
<gabros> da synaptic?
<jester-> gabros: come da post: sudo aptitude install pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio-module-jack
<gabros> a no..
<gabros> jester-, già sono installate queste cose
<gabros> jester-, ti spiego...se vai in preferenze audio
<jester-> scrivi: pulseaudio-utils nel terminale
<gabros> dice comando no ntrovatro
<gabros> però aspetta lasciami spiegare
<gabros> jester-, in pratica aprendo preferenze audio
<gabros> se vai in ingresso dovresti avere varie voci no?
<gabros> e puoi selezionare quell che + ti piace
<gabros> no?
<jester-> gabros: ingresso = mcrofono
<gabros> jester-,
<gabros> esatto
<gabros> io ne ho 2
<gabros> uno è il microfono l altro è il line in
<gabros> io voglio impostare il secondo come default
<gabros> come faccio?
<jester-> gabros: cliccaci sopra
<gabros> si...
<gabros> jester-, ma al riavvio sarà così?
<jester-> gabros: metti ll pallino all dev che ti interessa
<gabros> jester-, ok, fatto, ora riavvio e vedo se le ha lasciate così
<jester-> non serve riavviare
<gabros> jester-, bene ho visto che non conviene impostarlo di default perchè fa casino col sistema
<gabros> però posso provare ad impostare jack che parte all'avvio, si può fare?
<jester-> gabros: non saprei
<gabros> jester-, per esempio se vado su applicazioni d'avvio posso aggiungere una voce che mi fa lanciare un programma?
<gabros> jester-,  niente sto diventando troppo bravo
<gabros> :)
<gabros> basta andare su usr/bin e mettere l'applicazione eseguibile all'avvio
<gabros> ed il gioco è fatto
<alex81> bobbybong: ciao il computer ha terminato il fsck: ha detto che il filesystem was modified; quando ha finito ho riavviato ma non funziona lo stesso :( cosa posso fare?
<alex81> ciao a tutti ho un problema: il pc di mia sorella dopo che si avvia non carica: fa una schermata viola e poi diventa nero e non carica piú; ho fatto il fsck attraverso un live e mi ha detto che il filesystem was modified; prima il volume era chiamato sdb1 ora si chiama sda1; poi ho riavviato ma non é cambiato nulla cosa posso fare per risolverlo?
<filo1234> alex81: se premi ctrl+alt+f2 hai una schermata di login testuale?
<alex81> filo1234: in che momento li premo?
<filo1234> quando rimane la schermata nera
<alex81> ok
<alex81> provo
<alex81> fatto
<filo1234> quindi hai un login testuale?
<alex81> no come non detto : ho premuto i tasti ma proprio non riesce a caricare
<filo1234> e la live funzica?
<alex81> é fermo col prompt che lapeggia
<filo1234> strano
<alex81> si funziona ma si blocca al primo avvio proprio nel caricare
<alex81> poi lo spengo  elo riavvio e funziona
<filo1234> potrebbe essere un problema di ram sai?
<alex81> veramente???
<alex81> e che posso fare?=
<filo1234> avvia un memtest dalla live e lascialo fare per un paio d'ore
<alex81> ok
<filo1234> è un portatile?
<alex81> si
<alex81> é nuovo nuovo
<filo1234> boh vedi un pochino il memtest cosa dice
<alex81> ok
<filo1234> altrimenti se è nuovo, riportalo
<alex81> ho provato a mandare il memtest dal live ma mi dice: cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<alex81> boot:
<alex81>  con il prompt lampeggiante
<filo1234> ma è un cd o una pendrive?
<alex81> pendrive
<filo1234> usa un cd
<alex81> ok
<nicotano> salve
<elisa87> ciao
<Holden> !ciao | elisa87
<ubot-it> elisa87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<elisa87>  come sta?
<nicotano> !chat | elisa87
<ubot-it> elisa87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elisa87> #ubuntu-it-chat
<elisa87> grazie
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ehi cristian-c
<skydive> mi sa che ho fatto una cavolata a formattare e rimettere ubuntu 11.04 da cd
<skydive> adesso non riesco più ad aprire un file .exe, ho installato wine
<skydive> ma adesso no mi si apre più
<skydive> ciao Devidino, tu sei riuscito a impostare il touchpad'
<skydive> ?
<ea_> sapete come risolvere amule crash?
<glpiana> ea_, spiega
<ea_> bhe dopo un pò che è connesso, tempo variabile, amule si beve quasi tutta la ram 2gb e crasha
<glpiana> ea_, fai un controllo delle impostazioni di connessione, nelle preferenze di amule, e limita anche il numero di file che metti in condivisione
<glpiana> ea_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<ea_> 10.04
<glpiana> ea_, e amule l'hai installato dai repository ufficiali?
<ea_> si, versione 2.2.6
<glpiana> ea_, ti gha sempre dato questo problema?
<ea_> no, diciamo che prima di iniziare i crash quetso tempop fa, la finestra del programma ha iniziato a diventare grigia trasparente, già segno di un utilizzo strano delle risorse, allora non avevo pensato di controllare, mea culpa, poi ho iniziato ad usare - top - da terminale
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> ea_, allora se modificando i parametri di connessione o i file condivisi non noti miglioramenti, resetta la directory nascosta .aMule (ovviamente prima sposta Incoming e Temp per non perdere nulla
<ea_> si, ho provato a modificare i settaggi, anche dando 0 a download, ho anche disinstallato tutti i file di amule da synaptic e reinstallato e risettato tutto, ho quindi rimesso i temp gli incoming  ed il file dei crediti nella nuova cartella che amule aveva creato
<glpiana> ea_, se hai solo disinstallato e reinstallato non ti ha rimosso la directory .aMule
<stejazz> ragazzi potete sarmi una mando col touchpad??
<stejazz> *darmi
<ea_> come vedi nel mio ultimo dico; nuova cartella che amule aveva creato
<stejazz> prima di mettere natty avevo seguito questa guida per abilitare il click destro --> http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<stejazz> solo che ora non funziona +...
<glpiana> ea_, e io ti ripeto che se non la rimuovi tu, la disinstallazione di amule non ruimuove .aMule
<ea_> avevo rimosso
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> ea_, di più non so dirti
<ea_> grazie lo stesso
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> devo installare wine
<skydive> qual'è quello che funziona meglio?
<lucatortuga75> skydive, non lo so ma quello che uso è wine  microsoft windows compatibility e mi trovo molto bene
<lucatortuga75> skydive, sulla 11.04
<skydive> dove lo trovo? nela gestione pacchetti?
<skydive> sì, 11.04
<lucatortuga75> skydive, io uso ubuntu software center e lo trovo nella ricerca
<skydive> ok
<lucatortuga75> skydive, in automatico dovrebbe installare anche winetricks
<skydive> speriamo, io prima ne avevo trovato uno che mi apriva proprio il file che serviv
<skydive> poi per sistemare il touchpad, mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare
<skydive> risultato?
<skydive> il touchpad è ancora da sistemare e il file che aprivo non si apre più
<skydive> ci sei Devidino?
<lucatortuga75> skydive, mi pare che non sia in linea
<cristian_c> è leggermente assente (occupato)
<skydive> ciao cristian c
<skydive> non è stata proprio una bella idea quella di reinstllare
<skydive> comunque i tuoi consigli mi sono serviti a reinstallre
<lucatortuga75> bye bye a tutti
<skydive> qualcuno mi aiuta con il touchpad di un hp pavilion dv6
<kuix> ciao gente :)
<kuix> problema: ho aggiornato alla beta ma il gestore dei driver fa i capricci... non mi da nessun driver... infatti si impalla delle volte il de... come risolvo?
<Perkins> salve a tutti sono neofita di Linux ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<Perkins> su PC utilizzo normalente Windows XP
<Perkins> vorrei utilizzare anche linux
<Perkins> senza creare nuove partizioni
<Perkins> mi consigliate WUBI?
<d4vey> Perkins, beh se non vuoi creare altre partizioni l'unica cosa che puoi fare è quella!
<Perkins> grazie. vorrei anche creare un CD di avvio senza installazione (per altro PC) come si fa?
<Perkins> e inoltre Wubi ha le stesse potenzialità di ubuntu installato su nuova partizione?
<d4vey> Perkins, assolutamente no. E' tutta un'altra cosa...
<d4vey> Per quanto riguarda il cd di avvio, cosa intendi? una live?
<glpiana> ola
<d4vey> glpiana, ;)
<glpiana> d4vey, :)
<Perkins> ho gia un cd con ubuntu 7.10 del 2007 che utilizzo per emergenze. vorrei farne uno + aggiornato
<Perkins> da utilizzare su qualsiasi PC senza fare installazioni
<d4vey> Perkins, scarichi una iso dal sito e la metti su cd o su usb
<d4vey> e non la installi ma la fai semplicemente "partire"
<Perkins> gentilissimo ultima cosa puoi darmi il link per scaricare ISO?
<glpiana> !release | Perkins
<ubot-it> Perkins: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Perkins> GRAZIE RAGAZZI gentilissimi mi metto subito al lavoro. Vi auguro buon fine settimana Ciao
<d4vey> Perkins, aloa!
<Perkins> ho aperto il link quale folder scelgo?
<Perkins> folder o link
<glpiana> Perkins, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ questa è l'ultima uscita
<Perkins> ok grazie e buon lavoro o divertimento
<Test> prova
<skdive> ciao a tutti
<skdive> mi da questo errore se provo ad aprire un file exe
<skdive> ** (CfgLoaderConfigurator.exe:9005): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /media/Finester 7/Users/skydive/Documents/Wii/Wii 4.3e/Sd/Teo/usb-loader/CfgLoaderConfigurator.exe could not be loaded:      Assembly:   Microsoft.VisualBasic    (assemblyref_index=1)      Version:    8.0.0.0      Public Key: b03f5f7f11d50a3a The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment vari
<d4vey> skdive, mmm... lo apri in ubuntu il file .exe?
<skdive> l'altro giorno si apriva
<K99Brain> skdive, wine non è mica in grado di aprire qualunque cosa
<skdive> poi ho reinstallato ubuntu e adesso non si apre piùù
<d4vey> skdive, wine è installato?
<skdive> sì
<skdive> uso il comando mono per aprirlo
<skdive> sbaglio comando?
<dansettantadue> buonasera a tutti
<dansettantadue> cercavo aiuto per un problema con wifi
<dansettantadue> qualcuno puo' aiuturmi?
<glpiana> dansettantadue, esponi il porblema. se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<glpiana> *problema
<dansettantadue> ok grazie...per risolvere un problema conil connessione alice pppoe ho lanciato il comando pppoeconfig da terminale per settare il provider; la prima connessione e' andata bene ma adesso il eeepc non vede le wifi e riporta dispositivo non gestito
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, per settare il router prova a usare il cavo
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, poi quando sai che è tutto a posto con quello, prova la wifi
<riccardhost> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | riccardhost
<ubot-it> riccardhost: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dansettantadue> il router e' settato via cable 192.168 etc..
<dansettantadue> mi chiedeva il settaggio manuale del pppoe
<dansettantadue> e l'ho fatto via pppoeconfig
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, si ma... via cavo?
<dansettantadue> via cavo funziona....solo che il eeepc non gestisce piu' il wifi
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, ok, via cavo funziona.
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, sempre col cavo attaccato, controlla se nel router hai tutto a posto per quanto riguarda la wifi
<dansettantadue> si tutto ok...il cellulare la vede insieme a quelle dei vicini....il comando iwconfig mi da no wireless extention....
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, ok
<dansettantadue> sembra come mancassero i driver della scheda wifi
<dansettantadue> anche se il led e' acceso
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, ai vedere iwconfig
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dansettantadue> @K99brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/680659/
<ubottu-it> dansettantadue: Error: "K99brain" is not a valid command.
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, la wlan0 c'è
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, sudo iwlist scan
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, sempre su pastebin
<dansettantadue> arriva
<dansettantadue> @K99 http://paste.ubuntu.com/680662/
<ubottu-it> dansettantadue: Error: "K99" is not a valid command.
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, nana è la tua rete?
<dansettantadue> si...dove sono oggi si
<K99Brain> beh, allora la vede
<K99Brain> la wifi funziona
<K99Brain> il network manager non la vede?
<dansettantadue> no....mi dice "dispositivo non gestito"
<dansettantadue> lo so e' davvero strano....
<K99Brain> ma.. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<dansettantadue> La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.010 - Maverick Meerkat - rilasciata nell'ottobre 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2012.
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> boh
<dansettantadue> ha sempre funzionato benissimo
<d4vey> dansettantadue, scusa tu sai l'indirizzo ip del router?
<dansettantadue> si 198.162.1.1
<dansettantadue> classico di alice
<d4vey> ok, metti su pastebin l'output di ifconfig
<d4vey> (proviamo...)
<glpiana>  che scheda è?
<assodicuori> Ciao ragazzi
<dansettantadue> il pc e' asus eeepc 1005 ha....cmq non e' un problema del router xke' non mi vede la rete di fastweb dove ha funzionato benissimo per mesi
<dansettantadue> i problemi sono cominciati per usare alice a casa di mio padre
<assodicuori> Ragazzi come mai non mi funziona Tvtime?
<dansettantadue> dopo l'uso di pppoeconfig
<d4vey> dansettantadue, , metti su pastebin l'output di ifconfig?
<dansettantadue> ok
<assodicuori> ecco a voi l output
<assodicuori> Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<assodicuori> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<assodicuori> Reading configuration from /home/raffaele/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<assodicuori> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: File o directory non esistente
<assodicuori> mixer: find error: Successo
<assodicuori> mixer: Can't open mixer default, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, idea, metti su pastebin pure il contenuto di /etc/network/interfaces
<assodicuori> mixer: Can't open device default/Line, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<assodicuori> Errore di segmentazione
<bobbybong> assodicuori, e per la tv analogica per il digitale io uso kaffeine
<dansettantadue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680670/
<dansettantadue> ok
<assodicuori> bobbybong, a me serve per acquisire video da una scheda di acquisizione grabber
<bobbybong> bo?
<dansettantadue> K99 scusa l'ignoranza...interfaces non e' una directory..come faccio a visualizzare i valori?
<assodicuori> bobbybong, ho un dispositivo usb che riceve video dalla telecamera
<alex81> ciao ragazzi ho un problema> ho un pc che non riesce piu a caricare il driver video perch; mi dice che e " danneggiato : il mio obiettivo e' reinstallre tutto quanto ma vorrei salvare i miei documenti che sono pero salvati nella home cifrata: come posso sbloccarla?
<assodicuori> bobbybong, e per farlo funzionare ho bisogno di tvtime!!!
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, una dir? no, dovrebbe essere un file
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<bobbybong> non so assodicuori
<d4vey> dansettantadue, less  /etc/network/interfaces
<d4vey> o anche gedit
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, more /etc/network/interfaces
<assodicuori> bobbybong, ok grazie cmq
<bobbybong> alex81, ti sei salvato il numero di sblocco della cifratura?
<K99Brain> facciamo a gara? :P
<d4vey> ;)
<alex81> no perche
<dansettantadue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680673/
<bobbybong> non recuperi più niente
<alex81> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bobbybong> mettiti l'anima in pace
<dansettantadue> intanto grazie K99 :-)
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, ecco, allora, gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, le prime due linee non toccarle
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, il resto cancella tutto
<alex81> per recuperare i pacchetti danneggiati come posso fare senya reinstallare tutto_
<glpiana> <alex81> ciao ragazzi ho un problema> ho un pc che non riesce piu a caricare il driver video perch; mi dice che e " danneggiato   <--- puoi spiegare meglio?
<dansettantadue> fatto
<bobbybong> alex81, ah sapere cosa hai combinato lo dovresti sapere tu
<dansettantadue> fatto..
<alex81> ho voluto installare gnome3 poi non funyionava e ho voluto ritornare indietro facendo un downgrade dei pacchetti
<dansettantadue> mi sa che questo era il file creato con pppoeconfig
<alex81> solo che qualcosa e andato male
<K99Brain> dansettantadue, prova a riavviare
<Devidino> alex81, :S:S che dice esattamente l'errore
<alex81> e il driver video non riesce piu a funyionare
<Devidino> alex81, con esattezza cosa dice?
<K99Brain> alex81, downgrade???
<dansettantadue> ok...se non dovessi riuscire a riconnetttermi ti ringrazio in anticipo per il tuo tempo....ma spero in bene ;-)
<K99Brain> alex81, reinstalla da zero
<alex81> non posso reinstallare perdo i dati sulla home
<alex81> e sono dati di mia sorella
<K99Brain> alex81, momento, ma da live cd funziona?
<Devidino> alex81,  un'opportunità per salvarli poi provvedere a fare la home separata per evitare ciò in futuro
<bobbybong> alex81, quelli hai persi quando non hai segnato la passphrase della home cifrata :D
<K99Brain> alex81, mi pare che esista un modo per accedervi
<K99Brain> ah, ma non ha neanche la pass??
<alex81> si sto lavorando ora da live cd
<K99Brain> senza pass sono persi
<alex81> questo ; il mio pc
<alex81> ho la pass
<Devidino> alex81,  puoi salvarli da li allora --
<Devidino> alex81,  non era per te quello della pass
<alex81> e come faccio a salvarli
<glpiana> alex81, con il cd della 11.04 puoi reinstallare sopra al sistema senza perdere la home
<alex81> glpiana, ho la live pendrive
<K99Brain> c'era una procedura per accedere alle home cifrate, no?
<K99Brain> conoscendo la pass, ovviamente
<glpiana> K99Brain, ma alex81 ha la home cifrata? non era un altro?
<dansettantadue_> K99Brain funziona alla perfezione! grazie mille ancora!!
<glpiana> K99Brain, h no, l'è lù
<K99Brain> dansettantadue_, bene
<K99Brain> glpiana, ci saranno anche altri con la home cifrata, non lo so..
<glpiana> lol
<Devidino> glpiana,  no no alex81  non ha mai parlato di home cifrata
<Devidino> alex81,  in fase di installazione scegli il partizionamento manuale
<alex81> ho la home cifrata
<alex81> mai piu mai piu
<glpiana> Devidino, ok. ma su 11.04 c'è l'opzione per reinstallare il sistema, cosa che nelle precedenti non c'era
<glpiana> Devidino, azz, ha la home cifrata -.-
<Devidino> glpiana,  brutta esperienza, io ho dovuto buttare tutto:)
<alex81> mai piu home cifrata mai piu
<glpiana> Devidino, io l'ho fatto senza problemi, ma dipende sempre da che ci si mette sopra
<K99Brain> <bobbybong> alex81, quelli hai persi quando non hai segnato la passphrase della home cifrata :D
<K99Brain> aaahhh, è bobbybong che mi ha confuso
<K99Brain> -.-
<glpiana> io non ci capisco più un ciuffolo
<K99Brain> ah, ma allora ce l'ha!
<Devidino> K99Brain,  si entrambi hanno la home cifrata!
<Devidino> alex81,  io provai ma non mi si montava la home , quindi io non sò aiutarti a questo punto
<alex81> chi altro ha la home cifrata?
<Devidino> glpiana,  non ricordi provammo anche a montarla ma non ne voleva sapere allora formattai tutto
<glpiana> Devidino, no, non ricordo. ho la memoria scarsa :)
<Devidino> alex81,  ti conviene salvarti tutto su una chiavetta usb , e formattare tutto creando la home separata
<K99Brain> alex81, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<Devidino> K99Brain,  mi sa che mo glpiana  ti si mangia:)
<K99Brain> dici che faccio meglio a buttarlo fuori prima io?
<K99Brain> :P
<K99Brain> lo so che è un blog non ufficiale, ma nel wiki non c'è nulla
<Devidino> allora bisognerebbe scrivere qualcosa al più presto perchè a quanto vedo è una cosa comune
<glpiana> lol
<Devidino> K99Brain,  ti smentisco https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<K99Brain> urka
<glpiana> ma provare semplicemente a mettergli a posto il sistema con un dpkg --configure -a   e correggendo i pacchi sbagliati?
<K99Brain> mi era sfuggito
<glpiana> alla fine s ha solo installato e disinstallato pacchtti mica avrà bruciato il disco
<glpiana> *se
<sakuragno> salve, so che è una cavolata ma non riesco ad impostare uno sfondo con grub customizer ed in più da quando ho modificato delle cose lo splash di ubuntu(10.10) è decisamente più magenta acceso di prima °_° mi aiutate a configurare bene sto fatto?
<Devidino> sakuragno,  oddio mi spiazzi mai provata una cosa del genere, ma lo splash + acceso non saprei dirti per lo sfondo , bhe ora verdiamo ma io non lo toccherei:)
<sakuragno> beh in una precedente installazione di ubuntu10.10 l'ho cambiato senza problemi lo sfondo del grub. attraverso grub-customizer... ora invece benchè io selezioni una immagine per lo sfondo.. beh mi continua a tenere lo sfondo nero e la scritta grigio-light
<Devidino> sakuragno,  credo sia dovuto all'introduzione di grub2 che è un po diverso nella politica degli script
<sakuragno> ma io hbo installato il dummy di grub2
<Devidino> sakuragno,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<sakuragno> ho
<sakuragno> quindi devo decidere di visualizzare grub2 all'avvio
<sakuragno> in pratica si tratta di installarlo nel mbr
<sakuragno> bene.. ora provo
<nanomad> Posso fare una domanda un po' OT riguardo ad un alimentatore?
<sakuragno> però prima un altra domanda. in questa nuova installazione m'è scomprarso il controllo del volume dal pannello... e non c'è tra le apps
<Devidino> !chat | nanomad
<ubot-it> nanomad: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> nanomad,  li puoi chiedere tutto quello che vuoi
<Devidino> :)
<nanomad> Ah, mica lo conoscevo :)
<Devidino> sakuragno,  non ti seguo grub dovrebbe già essere nell'mbr
<nanomad> comunque in #hardware mi hanno risposto :)
<sakuragno> silo è ovviamente.. ma non il grub2.. cioè la versione modificaata dal customizer
<Devidino> ok vedi tu ma per qualsiasi cosa chiedi li
<sakuragno> non ci avevo pensato. .però devo prima provare così che succede.. magari ho impallato semplicemente tutto dinuovo :P .. ora però non capisco perchè dopo gli aggiornamenti è scomparso il demone del volume
<Devidino> sakuragno, non ti stò seguendo più .. ubuntu 11.04 ha grub2 di deflut
<sakuragno> ho ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Devidino> sakuragno,  allora nulla grub 2
<glpiana> anche 10.10
<Devidino> glpiana,  anche 10.10 necessita di grub2?
<glpiana> anche 10.10 ha grub2 di default
<sakuragno> cmq forse installando le modifiche di grub-customizer (c'è un opzione apposita) dovrebbe funzionare.. dopo provo a riavviare...
<Devidino> glpiana,  ha ok allora mi astengo dato che questi tool di customizzazione non li uso , e mi stanno proprio antipatici
<sakuragno> però ora mi preme molto di più la questione del volume
<glpiana> Devidino, pure a me :)
<glpiana> sakuragno, che è il demone del volume?
<sakuragno> eh scusate se l'ho usate :P
<sakuragno> cmq...l'icona del controllo volume in alto a sinistra (solitamente)
<glpiana> sakuragno, vedi la bustina?
<sakuragno> la bustina?
<glpiana> di fianco all'orologio
<glpiana> l'icona a forma di busta
<sakuragno> no
<glpiana> sakuragno, aggiungi al pannello l'area di notifica e vedi se appare il volume
<sakuragno> c'è gia l'area di notifica (infatti vedo la connessione wireless)
<glpiana> mmm...
<sakuragno> non vedo manco l'icona blootooth applet
<sakuragno> -.-
<sakuragno> ma prima degli aggiornamenti appariva (e addirittura mi dava anche l'opzione di gestire rythmbox da lì)
<glpiana> sakuragno, boh. potresti provare a resettare gnome. magari prima vedi se nella sessione guest le icone son corrette
<sakuragno> come lo faccio?
<glpiana> sakuragno, per la sessione guest, vedi se l'ultimo tasto a destra sulla barra in alto te la propone
<glpiana> sakuragno, per il reset di gnome:
<glpiana> !gnomereset | sakuragno
<ubot-it> sakuragno: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<sakuragno> ok ora provo
<stejazz> ragazzi potete aiutarmi a mettere il click destro al mouse?
<stejazz> prima funzionava
<sakuragno> a frappè
<stejazz> è un hp pavilion dv6 3103sl
<sakuragno> niente da fare l'applet del controllo volume è scomparsa, e anche resettando gnome non riappare
<stejazz> aiutoooo...
<stejazz> non riesco a mettere il click destro...!
<stejazz> ;(
<ilFervido> salve..
<ilFervido> c'è qualcuno?
<ilFervido> ....
<ilFervido> ...
<ilFervido> qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Riccardhost> Ciao a tutti, non riesco ad avviare la partizione di Ubuntu dopo aver installato windows 7. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | ilFervido
<dansettantadue> hai cancellato il file di bbot?
<ubot-it> ilFervido: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dansettantadue> boot?
<enzotib> !mbr | Riccardhost
<ubot-it> Riccardhost: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<alex81> ciao a tutti oggi e una giornata campale ho sistema un pc ma il mio non riesco a trovare la soluzione: home cifrata, conosco la password, impossibilita di ubuntu di caricare il driver video quindi non riesco ad accedere all ambiente grafico e quindi possibile entrare attraverso altre strade?
<enzotib> alex81, ssh
<ilFervido> ciao..su ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su un vecchio pc... tutto funziona alla grande
<Riccardhost> ho provato a seguire diverse guide, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere, forse perché sono ai primissimi passi con Linux?
<ilFervido> ma non riesce a riconoscere la pena wireless wn727n
<enzotib> Riccardhost, hai seguito quella che ti ho linkato?
<alex81> nel senso attraverso riga di comando?
<enzotib> alex81, o parti in recovery, o da livecd
<Riccardhost> mi sembra di si, ...ci riprovo
<alex81> enzotib, sono in livecd
<ilFervido> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<alex81> ma non so come fare
<dansettantadue> ilfervido prova ad aggiornare i driver terze parti
<alex81> enzotib, come posso entrare e quali comandi devo dare per entrare ps: ho dati importanti dentro la home
<enzotib> alex81, spe che cerco di trovare qualcosa, non ho una home criptata sotto mano
<alex81> enzotib, ti ringrazio :)
<enzotib> alex81, prova questo comando: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /mnt/home/alex81/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<enzotib> alex81, dopo aver montato la root di sistema su /mnt
<alex81> enzotib, ok provo
<enzotib> e supponendo che alex81 è il tuo username (sennò sostituisci quello giusto)
<alex81> enzotib, ho dato il comando ma mi dice  Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<enzotib> scusa, alex81, devo assentarmi
<alex81> enztib, oki
<kuix> ora non funge nenache skype >.<
<kuix> la prossima volta me faccio 2 spaghi de cazzi mii!
<kuix> >.<
<kuix> come risolvo?
<kuix> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<catai> chi mi da una mano a disinstallare unity e tornare A gnome?
<Riccardhost> sto seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=show&redirect=RecuperoUbuntuDopoInstallazioneWindows , ma al comando "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev" ricevo la risposta "mount point /mnt/dev does not exist" perché?
<K99Brain> catai, non c'è bisogno che lo disinstalli.
<K99Brain> catai, al login, scegli la sessione gnome classico
<catai> K99Brain, il problema che non c'è gnome classico nel menu
<catai> forse quando sono passato alla 11.04 mi disintallato gnome?
<Riccardhost> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<alex81> ciao a tutti oggi e una giornata campale ho sistema un pc ma il mio non riesco a trovare la soluzione: home cifrata, conosco la password, impossibilita di ubuntu di caricare il driver video quindi non riesco ad accedere all ambiente grafico e quindi possibile entrare attraverso altre strade?
<Ab3L> Riccardhost: ma stai eseguendo da cd live?
<Riccardhost> si
<Ab3L> Riccardhost: non mi ricordo molto bene come avevo fatto io. ma forse sarebbe interessante creare /mnt/dev con "sudo mkdir /mnt/dev" prima. prova... altrimenti non saprei.
<Ab3L> teoricamente però dovrebbe farlo automaticamente.
<ranxerox> esiste un howto su come fare un netinstall ?
<Holden> ranxerox, sul wiki in inglese
<ranxerox> grazie
<Holden> ranxerox, possibilmente anche su quello italiano, magari controlla
<Holden> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<dansettantadue> catai, non sono un esperto ma credo che 11.04 non abbia gnome 3...
<simone201> 11.04 ha Unity o Gnome 2
<dansettantadue> si infatti...si basa su unity
<alex81> ciao a tutti sapete se ce un modo per decriptare la home cifrata ho la password che mi serviva per sbloccarla al login
<Riccardhost> perché al comando "sudo chroot /mnt" ho come risposta "cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory" ?
<bobbybong> alex81, non è la password di login la passphrase è un numero e lettere che genera lui e devi prendere nota la prima volta apri la home
<bobbybong> numeri e lettere
<alex81> bobbybong, quella password e dentro la home
<alex81> sono un cretino lo so
<bobbybong> dovevi segnarla
<bobbybong> non c'è modo di entrare se non c'è l'hai è fatta apposta
<alex81> ho trovato un comando che sblocca la home criptata e quindi accedo ma poi devo cercare di decondificare i file
<Riccardhost> dato che proprio non riesco a risolvere diversamente, se reinstallo ubuntu, riesco ad avviare anche windows 7? E perdo i dati della prima installazione?
<bobbybong> alex81, non c'è modo la prossima volta leggi cosa ti dice e fai come ti dice se non hai salvato quella stringa non puoi più fare niente
<alex81> bobbybong, sai se percaso posso ripristinare i pacchetti con la live cd perche il pc funyiona
<alex81> bobbybong, oppure entrare non usando l ambiente grafico
<bobbybong> alex81, devi sapere cosa ripristinare
<bobbybong> entra in recovery
<alex81> bobbybong, sono i pacchetti di gnome3 che avevo fatto il downgrade per ritornare a gnome2
<bobbybong> alex81, hai messo ppa strani
<bobbybong> driver proprietari e chissà che altro solo gnome3 mi sembra poco
<alex81> bobbybond, secondo te se installo i pacchetti di gnome2 ci puo essere qualche possibilita
<dansettantadue> bobbybong, scusate se mi intrometto ma sotto quale dir della home sta la passphrase?
<Devidino> alex81,  ma ancora non hai formattato?
<bobbybong> alex81, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbybong> dansettantadue, hai la home criptata
<bobbybong> ?
<alex81> Devidino, no ci sto a prova in tuti i modidevo entrare attraverso un -altra strada per forza
<dansettantadue> non credo ma mi avete fatto venire un dubbio... se era una opzione che mi ha chiesto all'inizio credo di averla scartata....io ci entro usando la pwd utente...
<Devidino> alex81,  capisco!
<alex81> Devidino, rinstallare tutti pacchetti almeno per riuscire a vedere qualcosa
<alex81> vado a provare ci vediamo dopo
<spark_> ciao a tutti...
<spark_> qualcuno è online...avrei un problema
<Devidino> !problema | spark_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'problema'
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | spark_
<ubot-it> spark_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Devidino> bobbybong,  ancora non ricordo bene ubot come è configurato!
<bobbybong> ! voci | Devidino
<ubot-it> Devidino: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<Devidino> bobbybong,  grande
<spark_> Sul mio pc ho istallato ubuntu 11.04 versione desktop 64bit....ieri non mi si aprivano piu ne la barra laterale ne la barra in alto...allora ho preso il cd di ubuntu 11-04 e l'ho aggiornato(l'unico metodo che non si perdevano i file) ha fatto tutto ma adesso che ha finito l'istallazione non trovo nessuno dei miei file...
<bobbybong> spark_, hai formattato?
<spark_> no no
<spark_> sul cd quello era l'unico modo per non formattare ne cancellare i file
<bobbybong> spark_,  ls /home
<spark_> spark spark91 (in blu)
<bobbybong> guarda se hai due utenti
<bobbybong> i tuoi filessono nella cartella vecchia
<Devidino> bobbybong, ci hai colto in pieno:)
<spark_> si sembra che ci sono due utenti
<spark_> ma
<spark_> come posso rientrare
<spark_> nel mio utente vecchio?
<spark_> ora sono su spark...e qui i file nn ci sono
<spark_> dovrebbero stare su spark91 che è quello vecchio!
<bobbybong> quando fai l boot scegli l'altro utente ma non avrai le barre secondo me
<spark_> ma come posso entrarci
<bobbybong> al login scegli l'altro nome
<bobbybong>  spark91
<spark_> io l'ho provata questa cosa...l'utente lo devo scrivere io....poi scrivo la pass ma nn en tra
<spark_> ho fatto cambio utente
<bobbybong> copiati i files da quella cartella a questa
<spark_> dal tasto in alto a destra
<alex81> bobbybong, ciao sto facendo un po progressi: sono entrato nel computer attraverso il login via consolle solo che ora devo installare i pacchetti mancanti e volevo copiarli d un altro computer sulla pendrive e poi portarli sul mio e installrli via consolle é possibile?
<bobbybong> alex81, meglio metterlo in rete
<alex81> bobbybong cosa?
<bobbybong> il pc da aggiustare
<Devidino> alex81,  è meglio che lo fai attraverso internet direttamente per via delle dipendenze dovresti scaricare anche quelle
<bobbybong> alex81, saranno un cacaio di pacchetti e diendenze
<alex81> bobbybong, oppure copiare la home su una pendrive
<alex81> bobbybong, solo che non so come fare
<bobbybong> alex81, se è criptata
<bobbybong> non serve se non hai lo sbocco
<alex81> bobbybong non lo é piu perché ho fatto login
<alex81> nonn in via grafica ma
<alex81> via consolle
<bobbybong> sei in rete
<bobbybong> ?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get update
<alex81> questo é un'altro pc , ho provato ma mi dice impossibile
<Devidino> alex81,  non ti è possibile connettere il pc "da sistemare" con cavo ethernet?
<alex81> provo
<alex81> :)
<Devidino> alex81,  ok!
<spark_> il cambio utente non funziona....non posso entrare
<spark_> metto l'utente e la pass ma nulla
<Devidino> collega il cavo e riavvia :) rientra in console e dovrebbe andare
<bobbybong> asp
<alex81> ho collegato e dato sudo apt-get update
<alex81> e sta trovando i pachetti
<alex81> sembra di essere in quei film..
<Devidino> alex81,  ottimo , bobbybong  idea per spark_  se gli facciamo copiare l'intero contenuto della vecchia cartella con cp
<Devidino> ?
<bobbybong> alex81, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbybong> è criptata
<Devidino> ah:S ma che palle ste home criptate
<bobbybong> se non ha la chiave non serve
<Devidino> è una funziona ancora troppo instabile:)
<bobbybong> deve sbloccare il sistema
<alex81> per scaricare i pacchetti che ha trovato come posso fare?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobbybong> poi
<bobbybong> alex81, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Devidino> alex81,  si scarica e installa da solo usando internet:)
<alex81> lo fatto ma mi dice che ci sono parecchie dipendenze non soddisfatte
<Devidino> alex81,  !paste
<spark_> io sta passprase nn la so....in questo modo non posso mai piu riprendere i miei file?!
<Devidino> a non puoi pastarlo:S
<bobbybong> spark_, hai criptato anche tu la home
<bobbybong> ?
<spark_> no io nn l'ho criptata
<alex81> devidino, non posso fare paste
<Devidino> bobbybong,  allora forse la mia idea andava!, alex81  si non ci ripensavo!
<bobbybong> i file sono nell'altra cartella apri il file manager
<Devidino> alex81,  fose puoi aspetta mi ricordo di w3m
<Devidino> !w3m
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'w3m'
<spark_> bobby...ma la home appena istalli ubunto nn te la cripta da solo?
<bobbybong> no devi sceglerlo te
<spark_> sull'istallazione?
<spark_> oppure dopo? appena apri il pc?
<alex81> come posso copiare la home su una chiavetta e poi via di nuova installazione?
<bobbybong> alla fine quando crei le utenze
<spark_> e allora no nn mi sembra proprio di averla criptata
<bobbybong> alex81, non serve
<alex81> bobbybong, perché?
<bobbybong> tanto mica ci entri più senza il numero di sbocco
<alex81> é stata sbloccata
<alex81> perché sono senza live cd
<alex81> sono nel pc attraverso la console
<Devidino> alex81,  ti conviene salvarti tutto quello che devi , e formattare
<Devidino> :)
<alex81> éé quello che vorrei fare ma quali sono i comandi per copiare i dati sulla pendrive?
<bobbybong> alex81, usi cp
<Devidino> alex81,  ok metti dentro la pen drive
<bobbybong> metti un hdisk esterno
<Devidino> !cp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cp'
<alex81> ok
<bobbybong> man cp
<Devidino> cp -r /cartella da copiare /percorso dove copiare
<Devidino> la modalità r dovrebbe copiare l'intera directory!
<Devidino> alex81,
<alex81> un moment
<Devidino> spark_,  allora questa home è criptata?
<spark_> penso di no
<spark_> e lo spero con tutto il cuore
<Devidino> spark_,  non ricordi in fase di installazione lo chiede
<spark_> no nn ricordo perchè l'ho fatta tempi fa....la prima istallazionde di ubuntu
<spark_> e mi sembra proprio di no
<spark_> cioè sono sicuro di no all'80%
<alex81> per trovare il percorso come faccio ?
<Devidino> alex81,  i file che ti servono dove cliccavi per andarci?
<Devidino> home poi immagini ad esempio?
<alex81> si
<Devidino> allora è così
<alex81> digito semplicemente home?
<alex81> e poi immagini?
<Devidino>  cp -r /home/nomeutente/Immagini /
<Devidino>  cp -r /home/nomeutente/Immagini /percorso di mount
<alex81> ok
<Devidino> così copi tutta la cartella e le sottocartelle di immagini!
<Devidino> alex81,  il percorso di mount va modificato con il percorso di mount del hd esterno o quello che è
<alex81> ok
<hazz> chi mi da una mano su come settare pxe?
<alex81> per il percorso di mount normalmente che si mette?
<bobbybong> alex81, ls /media
<Devidino> alex81,  non ho mai capito un cavolo come funziona il mount
<Devidino> :)
<bobbybong> vedi dove è l'hrdisk esterno
<Devidino> hazz,  pxe sta per?
<hazz> digita mount
<alex81> ho una pendrive
<hazz> Devidino, installazione di un SO via network
<alex81> sta sotto sdc
<bobbybong> alex81, ls /media
<Devidino> hazz,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<alex81> bobbybong, ho digitato ls /media
<Devidino> hazz,  questo intendi?
<hazz> vediamo..
<bobbybong> cosa vedi?
<alex81> nulla solo il prompt che lampeggia
<bobbybong> non è montata
<alex81> no?
<bobbybong> sudo fdislk -l
<hazz> Devidino, ok e' un inizio grazie
<alex81> é montato
<bobbybong> vedi che nome ha tipo sdb1 o sdc1
<alex81> sdc1
<hazz>  alex81 basta che fai dmesg|grep ' nome chiavetta' o 'sd*'
<bobbybong> mkdir usb
<alex81> bobbybong, fatto
<Devidino> devo scappare ciao
<bobbybong> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /usb
<alex81> dice che non esiste
<spark_> ma io nn posso farci nulla?
<bobbybong> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 usb
<bobbybong> scusa
<alex81> niente
<bobbybong> ok
<bobbybong> cp cartella usb
<alex81> cartella metto tipo Immagini?
<bobbybong> es cp -r /home/bob/Immagini/ usb
<alex81> oki
<bobbybong> devi mettere il percorso della tua home oppure il segno ~ es ~Immagini
<alex81> il segno non lo trovo :(
<bobbybong> altgr^
<alex81> dice file o directory non esistente
<alex81> fra poco lancio il pc dalla finestra
<alex81> e dopo mi lancio io
<bobbybong> alex81, non te la prendere un'altra volta usi certe cose con più consapevolezza
<alex81> bobbybong, hai ragione sono comunque entrato in documenti a vedere se era ancora criptata ma ivece libera
<bobbybong> alex81, cp ~Documenti ~usb
<bobbybong> deve funzionare
<alex81> dice che l'obiettivo usb non é una directory
<bobbybong> pwd
<alex81> pwd?
<bobbybong> che dice?
<bobbybong> alex81, io esco se no faccio tardi ciao
<alex81> razie mille lo stesso grazie mille
<spark_> ritornero quando avrete un po di tempo
<spark_> per ora grazie!
<Devidino> spark_,  non hai ancora capito se è criptata o no?
<spark_> devidino no....nn so come farlo a scoprirlo
<spark_> anche se sono sicuro all 80% ke nn è criptata
<media> ciao, ho bisogno di informazioni su ssmtp
<media> ho provato ad inviare mail con questo comando /usr/sbin/ssmtp -au smtp@xxx.it -ap pwd -v xxx@yahoo.it < /tmp/updateLog
<media> ma il contenuto del file compare nell'header della mail
<media> non trovo informazioni
<media> ciao, ho bisogno di informazioni su ssmtp
<media>  ho provato ad inviare mail con questo comando /usr/sbin/ssmtp -au smtp@xxx.it -ap pwd -v xxx@yahoo.it < /tmp/updateLog
<media>  ma il contenuto del file compare nell'header della mail
<media>  non trovo informazioni
<Ab3L> come faccio a trovare quale /dev è montanto su /media/ciucciu ? si tratta di un dvd che è stato montato "automaticamente"
<tizbac> Ab3L, mount
<tizbac> senza nessun parametro
<Ab3L> grazie
<tizbac> ti da la lista
<zul__> c'è nesusno?
<alex2> ciao a tutti, ho un nokia n96, c'è qualcosa che posso usare com pc  suite?
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-03
<spark_> tutti dormono?
<giako> ciao, c'è modo di far funzionare gli shortcut del mouse su unity?
<giako> tipo, left corner + button3 ?
<giako> compiz castrato in questa maniera mi sembra autolesionista..... :(
<Ab3L> ciao
<zul__> c'è nessuno?
<zul__> chi puo aiutarmi nel git?
<massimo18>  Buon Giorno
 * bobbybong ciao a tutti
<buntuman123456> salve a tutti :) non riesco a condividere i file tra due pc. potete aiutarmi?
<d4vey> buntuman123456, in rete?
<buntuman123456> dove devo andare di preciso? ho già installato samba, i due pc sono collegati alla stessa rete wireless, ma quando entro in workgroup dice che non riesce ad accedere
<bobbybong> !samba | buntuman123456
<ubot-it> buntuman123456: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<bobbybong> ! ssh | buntuman123456
<ubot-it> buntuman123456: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<buntuman123456> che nome devo dare al gruppo di lavoro?
<d4vey> buntuman123456, prima di tutto: cosa vuoi fare?!?! condividere una directory? Accedere da remoto? cosa?
<buntuman123456> ho due pc entrambi con ubuntu 11.04, connessi alla stessa rete locale via wireless e volevo trasferire dei file da un pc all'altro
<bobbybong> buntuman123456, usa ssh se sono due linux
<d4vey> esatto inizia ad installare ssh
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, secodno me è più semplice utilizzare il programma filezilla accedendo al PC in ssh
<d4vey> poi ci sono i comandi da utilizzare per copiare i files tra due pc
<buntuman123456> filezilla lo tengo già installato
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, allora installa ssh
<buntuman123456> ssh lo devo installare su entrambi o solo su quello che condivide?
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, come preferisci ma sicuramente su quello a cui devi prelevare i file
<buntuman123456> ok. mi trasferisco un attimo all'altro pc. (p.s. posso entrare contemporaneamente qui dall'altro o c'è qualche filtro ip?)
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, se nn hai installato dei firewall è possibile accedere da un pc all'altro
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, se vuoi accedere in vnc devi abilitare il desktop remoto. Lo trovi in sistema - preferenze - desktop remoto
<buntuman123456> no vabbè intendevo entrare qui su irc con due nicknames dallo stesso ip
<Trim> Ciaoa tutti
<bobbybong> ! ssh | buntuman123456  leggi
<ubot-it> buntuman123456  leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<buntuman123456> se volessi usare filezilla?
<buntuman123456> (ho appena finito di installare openssh-server sul pc che deve condividere)
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, apri filezilla sull'altro pc inserisci l'host - l'utente e la pèwd e come porta la 22
<buntuman123456> ma sul pc condividente basta installare quel pacchetto e mettere "condividi file pubblici"?
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, nn ho capito la domanda ma se hai installato ssh prova a connetterti con filezilla
<buntuman123456> si ma cosa devo mettere nei campi host e password??
<bobbybong> buntuman123456, ci puoi accederen da nautilus
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, host l'indirizzo IP o il nome del PC e in password quella che usi per accedere a quel pc
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, nn lo so; nn ci ho mai provato
<buntuman123456> @bobbybong e da nautilus come ci accedo? scusate ma se qua ognuno mi propone una procedura diversa non ci capisco più nulla. qual'è il metodo più semplice?? filezilla, nautilus o openssh sul pc che deve prendere i file dall'altro?
<ubottu-it> buntuman123456: Error: "bobbybong" is not a valid command.
<bobbybong> metti l'ip del pc iil nome dell'utente di quel pc e la paasword dell'utente ma le leggi le wiki ?
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, come l'informatica vuole ci sono tanti metodi per fare una cosa
<lucatortuga75> buntuman123456, ognuno è giusto
<buntuman123456> il metodo più adatto a uno che condivide file per la prima volta?
<bobbybong> nelle wiki c'è scritto tutto non è neanche una pagina buntuman123456
<buntuman123456> qua di filezilla non c'è traccia http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<bobbybong> fai un po' te filezilla per me non serve ad un c....
<alex8186> Ciao a tutti
<alex8186> salve a tutti
<alex8186> dovrei farvi una domanda
<alex8186> Se..... qualcuno mi sa dire quali sono i requisiti hw minimo per ubuntu 11
<alex8186> grazie
<ugone> dipende da cosa ci metti come DE cmq direi un 512 di ram alex8186
<alex8186> e processore duo intel pentium 1,6
<lucatortuga75> alex8186, x i requisiti: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/11.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/preparing-to-install.html#system-requirements
<alex8186> perchè ti siego i ho dei programmi che mi vanno bene su windows
<lucatortuga75> alex8186, no scusa ti ho inviato quello server
<ugone> un pentiumduo basta ed avanza
<alex8186> e vorrei caricarli con wine
<lucatortuga75> alex8186, aspetta ti trovo quello desktop
<alex8186> Økæ¥
<alex8186> io uso gia da tempo linux ma sun altro pc ma alcuni programmi che uso che mi servono per lavoro vanno solo su win
<lucatortuga75> alex8186, requisiti per il desktop: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<buntuman123456> non riesco ad impostare né la password né il nome utente sul computer che deve condividere
<buntuman123456> sono andato su condivisione di file personali
<buntuman123456> metto una password ma non ci sta applica da nessuna parte, quindi quando chiudo torna la password di default che non so quale sia
<bobbybong> buntuman123456, con nautilus collegarsi ad un altro pc è un operazione banale   connetti al server tipo di servizio ssh ip del pc porta 22 cartella condivisa nome utente e password
<alex8186> garziee lucatortuga
<alex8186> di tutto
<buntuman123456> grazie al bip.. se non so il nome utente e la password da inserire come faccio ad accedere??
<bobbybong> il pc e tuo?
<buntuman123456> si
<lucatortuga75> alex8186, con wine nn dovresti avere problemi nel portare programmi di wndows su linux
<bobbybong> quello ti vuoi connetere come fai a non sapere nome e utente e password?
<buntuman123456> il nome utente è quello mio? oppure il nome computer che non ricordo?
<bobbybong> già
<bobbybong> il tuo nome e la password
<bobbybong> :|
<buntuman123456> questo era?? :D scusatemi per la mia ottusaggine. pensavo di dover inserire una password settata al momento. comunque questo fatto è alquanto pericoloso... chiunque nella lan può accedere al pc!
<buntuman123456> e addirittura può cancellare i file da remoto..
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<bobbybong> le cose non succedono da sole si presume che le password le sappia solo tu poi ognuno fa come crede buntuman123456
<buntuman123456> ok. avendo risolto vado via. vi ringrazio per la pazienza e l'attenzione dedicatami. buona giornata a tutti :)
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<skydive> ci sei Devidino?
<skydive> ho problemi con il touchpad di un hp pavilion dv6
<skydive> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<xiaoy> !chiedi | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Devidino> skydive,  si ma non ho provato
<skydive> mi ridai il link per favore?
<Devidino> skydive,  non ce l'ho +
<lucatortuga75> Aloha
<skydive> adesso lo cerco, se lo trovo ti faccio sapere!   xiaoy ci sei ancora? non riesco a far funzionere il sensore per bloccare il touchpad
<ugone> che voi sappiate esiste un programma o uno script che mi possa notificare se i log variano all'improvviso dalla media? ad esempio se il lettore cd non è chiuso bene ma è vuoto genera una serie infinita di  messaggi visibili se si cambia tty ma non normalmente stando sul desktop
<xiaoy> skydive, il problema dei touchpad sui portatili HP è vecchio
<skydive> ma esiste una soluzione?
<xiaoy> hai visto questo? -> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=habf6f8s9qsp7nldqjphapasi1&/topic,348909.msg2698630.html#msg2698630
<xiaoy> e questo http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1600221.html
<skydive> è la soluzione per gli acer, il mio è un HP
<enrry> problema: dopo aver aggiornato alsa su lucid alla 1.0.24 compilando da sorgente flash player da firefox punta alla scheda audio sbagliata: qualcuno sa come risolvere? prima andava bene, e pulse funziona perché totem funziona correttamente
<xiaoy> skydive, forse funziona anche sull'hp
<xiaoy> io sul mio dv5 ho reinstallato la 9.10
<xiaoy> con quella funziona
<skydive> avevo già provato a guardare il secondo link, ma in inglese non sono molto braavo
<xiaoy> skydive, vediamo se ti posso aiutare...
<xiaoy> skydive, fai così e vedi se funziona:
<xiaoy> sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe_old
<xiaoy> sudo su
<xiaoy> echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<xiaoy> poi riavvia e vedi se parte
<xiaoy> altrimenti ripristina il vecchio file di modprobe con
<xiaoy> sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe_old /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<xiaoy> skydive, se non è chiaro, chiedi. Sto per andare via
<telespallaPott> ciao a tutti
<telespallaPott> ho un problema
<telespallaPott> con ubutu per netbook
<telespallaPott> non riesco a connettermi via wireless.
<telespallaPott> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, puoi essere più preciso
<enrry> ciao, ho un problema: dopo aver aggiornato alsa su lucid alla 1.0.24 compilando da sorgente flash player da firefox punta alla scheda audio sbagliata: qualcuno sa come risolvere? prima andava bene, e pulse funziona perché totem funziona correttamente
<telespallaPott> nel senso che è come se il mio computer non avesse l'antenna wireless
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, posta l'output di sudo lspci | grep -i network
<xiaoy> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive> eccomi, scusa ma ero occupato
<skydive> adesso provo
<xiaoy> skydive, vedi se va :)
<xiaoy> skydive, tanto con la copia di backup del file, al massimo ripristini tutto come prima
<skydive> cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe": File o directory non esistente
<skydive> ho sbagliato riga,, aspetta
<skydive> mi da lo stesso errore anche se provo a ripristinare il vecchio file modprobe
<xiaoy> skydive, si scusa il file lo crei tu col comando echo
<xiaoy> allora... prima dail il comando echo...
<xiaoy> e poi riavvii. se no ti funziona, basta che cancelli il file /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<xiaoy> non so se sono stato chiaro
<skydive> dopo echo scrivo le righe che hai messo per prime?
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, ti sei perso in un comando? cosa è successo?
<xiaoy> skydive, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8816327#post8816327
<xiaoy> skydive, esegui quei comandi nel terminale
<telespallaPott> scusa, sono nuovo in ubuntu
<telespallaPott> come faccio a scrivere il comando??
<xiaoy> skydive, poi, quando riavvii, sempre nel terminale, se non ti funziona lo stesso il touchpad, elimin il file /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<xiaoy> come root con sudo, naturalmente
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<xiaoy> clicca quella roba
<xiaoy> ti si apre una finestra nera dove puoi scrivere
<xiaoy> wuella è il terminale dei comandi
<xiaoy> *quella :)
<xiaoy> scrivi la roba che ti ho scritto sopra dentro (fai copia e incolla)
<xiaoy> poi matti nel pastebin ciò che ti esce scritto
<xiaoy> e posta il link
<telespallaPott> allora, ho scritto
<telespallaPott> lspci | grep -i network
<telespallaPott> giusto?
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, si
<xiaoy> metti il link nel pastebin
<telespallaPott> e mi esce una riga sola
<xiaoy> vabbe scrivila qui
<xiaoy> copiala qui
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, io sto per andar via...
<xiaoy> ma ci sono tanti altri che ti possono aiutare
<telespallaPott> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<telespallaPott> questo è quello che è uscito
<xiaoy> ora dai sudo ifconfig -a
<telespallaPott> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681126/
<skydive> niente da fare xiaoy
<xiaoy> skydive, mi disiace
<enrry> goodbye all!
<skydive> anche a me, mi sta facendo impazzire, ogni volto che sfioro il touchpad cambia finestra, si sposta il cursore e non riesco più a scrivere ecc ecc
<nettolo> Salve  a Tutti
<enrry> hi all!
<telespallaPott> xiaoy, cosa ne dici?
<enrry> goodbye all!
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, ch versione di ubuntu hai?
<xiaoy> *che
<telespallaPott> ho scaricato quella per netbook
<xiaoy> no dico: 10.04, 10.10, 11.04...
<telespallaPott> allora
<telespallaPott> sicuramente non la 11.04
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, hai due opzioni: 1) usi il driver di windows con NDISWRAPPER 2) provi quello che dicono qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369304
<xiaoy> la tua scheda non sembra essere supportata dal kernel...
<xiaoy> hai provato anche ad andare in sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware ?
<telespallaPott> adesso provo!
<nettolo> http://gadaf.fi/t0 su questo link che torrent ci sono?
<nettolo> woow tutte le iso ubuntu anche la dvd.... :P non c'è ancora la 11.10?
<telespallaPott> può essere che non mi avesse ancora aggiornato i drivers?
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, cosa ti dice l'installatore dei drivers?
<telespallaPott> perchè, appena ho cliccato su driver hardware, si è messo a caricare
<telespallaPott> e ora ho fatto partire un aggiornamento dei drivers di 300 MB
<xiaoy> si aspetta un po' e poi vedi cosa ti esce
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, ora io vado. Vedi cosa ti dice "Driver hardware"; se non funziona, prova le soluzioni del forum che ti ho postato... prova prima quella di dionblundell
<telespallaPott> ook. mi dice che mancano 18 minuti. se tu devi andare, vai pure. ti ringrazio
<xiaoy> se non funziona prova con NDISWRAPPER
<telespallaPott> ook
<telespallaPott> grazie
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, il mio consiglio è di usare i motori di ricerca per capire cosa fare
<nettolo> xiaoy
<xiaoy> ndiswrapper è un programma che ti permette di usare i drivers di windows con linux
<nettolo> xiaoy,  sapresti dirmi come mai firefox su ubuntu 11 è in inglese dopo aver aggiornato dalla 10
<telespallaPott> ma dici che trovo le indicazioni su google?
<xiaoy> telespallaPott, su come usare ndiswrapper si
<telespallaPott> ah ok, perfetto
<xiaoy> ora vado... ciao a tutti
<telespallaPott> allora, adesso vedo che drivers mi installa
<nettolo> xiaoy, mi leggi?
<telespallaPott> ciao e grazie mille!
<enrry> qualcuno si intende di pulseaudio/ALSA?
<xiaoy> nettolo, ti leggo: prova ad installare il supporto italiano a firefox da synaptic
<nettolo> OK
<xiaoy> nettolo, :)
<nettolo> cercando firefox?^
<xiaoy> nettolo, firefox it <- cerca questo
<nettolo> lo faccio dopo che mi dice adesso è occupato per gli aggiornamenti che sta facendo :P
<nettolo> grazie xiaoy
<xiaoy> nettolo, firefox-locale-it <- il pacchetto dovrebbe essere questo...
<nettolo> la chat generale di ubuntu qual'è? per parlare di altre cose oltre ubuntu
<xiaoy> nettolo, #ubuntu-it-offtopic
<nettolo> thank you so much xiaoy  :P
<xiaoy> ;-)
<xiaoy> ora vado proprio...ciao a tutti o/
<xiaoy> nettolo, aspe ti reindirizza a #ubuntu-it-chat
<xiaoy> quindi quello è il canale :)
<enrry> chi sa come fare puntare flash player al device audio giusto?
<aldos> salve a tutti :)
<Devidino> aldos,  salve
<aldos> ho un problema con totem: con certi mp3 non funziona il cursore. ho letto su internet che si dovrebbe installare il pacchetto ugly di gstreamer. ho controllato con synaptic e lo tengo già installato, ma lo stesso non va :(
<aldos> nessuno che sappia aiutarmi?
<Devidino> aldos,  prova a rimuoverlo e ad rienstallare
<aldos> totem o gstreamer ugly?
<Devidino> gstreamer ugly ma attento a notare se si porta via
<Devidino> le dipendenze di gnome
<aldos> rimosso
<aldos> in tutto erano 3 pacchetti
<aldos> e adesso? riseleziono gli stessi identici pacchetti oppure devo aggiungere qualche repo?
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, perché il mio ubuntu non legge più il mio cellulare collegato tramite usb?
<Devidino> aldos,  riseleziona e rienstalla
<aldos> il problema persiste
<aldos> Lenn hai cambiato versione di Ubuntu?
<aldos> ho ubuntu a 64bit. non so se questa info sia utile al fine di risolvere il problema
<lucaska> ciao a tutti
<lucaska> vorrei sapere come accedere da mirc?
<bobbybong> ! xchat | lucaska
<ubot-it> lucaska: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<lucaska> si per chat!
<lucaska> nessuno mi aiuta?
<aldos> lucaska su ubuntu ti conviene usare x-chat
<aldos> ubot ti ha appena dato il link
<lucaska> io ho mirc
<lucaska> come posso fare con esso?
<aldos> giusto un attimo
<aldos> vai a File > Seleziona server..
<aldos> poi clicchi su aggiungi
<lucaska> si
<lucaska> poi
<bobbybong> ! pappa
<ubot-it> Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<lucaska> qual'e il server da aggiungere?
<aldos> a questo punto se vuoi raggiungere il server dove sei adesso devi mettere a descrizione quello che ti pare (chiamalo ubuntu per tua comodità), nome server irc.ubuntu.com e porta 8001
<aldos> in ogni caso è 1000 volte meglio X-chat
<aldos> è a codice libero ed è nativo per Ubuntu
<lucaska> ook aspetta che ci provo
<aldos> :)
<aldos> nessuno che aiuta me?? come devo fare con totem e il cursore che non vuole fungere?
<Lucapunk> salve a tutti
<lucaska> ce lo fatta iuppi
<lucaska> grazie a tutti
<Lucapunk> ciao a tutti
<aldos> luca funziona tutto bene?
<Lucapunk> come potrebbe girare ubuntu ultima versione su un pc fisso un po' datato?
<Lucapunk> sisi aldos
<aldos> quanto datato? quanta ram ha?
<Lucapunk> aspetta che vedo di trovare il pc su internet
<Lucapunk> un secondo
<cristian_c> lucapunk, è vicino a te?
<Lucapunk> e' questo signiori
<Lucapunk> signori
<Lucapunk> http://www.reevoo.com/p/ei-system-ei-104
<Lucapunk> ho avuto difficolta' a trovarlo
<Lucapunk> e' un po' vecciotto
<cristian_c> 0.25?
<Lucapunk> 256mb
<cristian_c> 250 MB
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> al di là deirequisiti minimi
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda ubuntu non vedo soluzione migliore di lubuntu
<cristian_c> con de lxde
<Lucapunk> cmq vi illustro la situazione la ram e stata cambiata con 1 gb che riesci a supportare la scheda madre
<Lucapunk> l'hardisk e passato da 80 a 500gb
<Lucapunk> potrebbe andare meglio?
<cristian_c> sì, ma c'è sempre il problema del processore
<cristian_c> è un celeron
<ErVito> i celleroni son una bomba
<cristian_c> quindi io andrei su lubuntu
<Lucapunk> e' un 2800 mhz
<cristian_c> sicuro
<Lucapunk> e' poco?
<cristian_c> infatti mi ha stupito, nel sito dice 3 GHz
<aldos> cristian_c però pure l'ubuntu normale con gnome e effetti disattivati non credo vada male
<Lucapunk> precisamente 2.80ghz
<Lucapunk> quindi mi sconsigliate ubuntu?
<aldos> secondo me ce lo puoi mettere
<cristian_c> effettivamente io ho 1.80 GHz
<cristian_c> oppure xubuntu
<Lucapunk> e come ti va'?
<cristian_c> io sto utilizzando questo
<cristian_c> va bene
<aldos> ho installato con successo ubuntu su un pc che aveva più o meno quelle caratteristiche
<cristian_c> in linea teorica va bene
<Lucapunk> secondo voi cosa si puo' montare su quella scheda madre come processore piu' potente?
<Lucapunk> per poter stare tranquilli
<bobbybong> !chat | Lucapunk
<ubot-it> Lucapunk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> comunque cocncludo dicendo che ho 800 MB di ram
<cristian_c> *concludo
<Lucapunk> scusate
<Lucapunk> cmq mi informero meglio
<cristian_c> Volevo sapere questo da voi
<cristian_c> sto cercando i log di acpid
<aldos> vabbè io stacco. il mio problema è stato ignorato.. :(
<cristian_c> ho cercato nella documentazione di acer-wmi
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato nulla di relativo
<cristian_c> alla possibilità che questo driver possa impedire la scrittura dei log di acpi
<cristian_c> nei file di log
<cristian_c> la domanda è:
<cristian_c> dove posso trovare questi benedetti log di acpid?
<cristian_c> :D
<enrry> qualcuno sa come impostare la configurazione di flash perché punti a pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> enrry, in che senso precisamente?
<enrry> cristian_c: allora, ho fatto un update manuale su lucid di alsa perché la versione della distro era vecchia e dava problemi
<enrry> quando faccio streaming tipo youtube vede la scheda audio sbagliata, e da pulse non si vede firefox come applicazione che la sta usando
<cristian_c> enrry, che tipo di problemi?
<enrry> con totem funziona tutto bene
<enrry> problemi di riconoscimento degli output della scheda
<enrry> (una sb esterna)
<cristian_c> enrry, firefox installato dai repo?
<enrry> così ho fatto update ad alsa 1.0.24
<cristian_c> i repo ufficiali intendo
<enrry> firefox 6.0.1 dal repo mozilla stable, con la versione supportata di alsa però adava perfettamente
<cristian_c> enrry, il problema è che alsa 1.0.24 non supportato ufficialmente in natty
<enrry> l'intoppo è probabilmente dovuto a qualcosa alsa-pulseaudio non sincronizzato
<cristian_c> e la stessa cosa per firefox
<enrry> lucid
<cristian_c> lucid
<cristian_c> comunque effettivamente se l'hai soltanto aggiornato via repo, firefox dovrebbe essere visibile in pulse
<enrry> no, non lo vede
<enrry> prima si, anche il 6.0.1
<cristian_c> uhm, hairagione forse èalsa
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> enrry, però credo che non si possa dare supporto a versioni non presenti nei repo in questo canale specifico
<enrry> allora aspetterò oneiric
<enrry> peccato perché a parte questo problema lucid andava bene
<Holden> enrry, che versione di flash hai?
<enrry> l'ultima installata da repo ufficiali
<enrry> ma il problema dev'essere legato allo stack audio
<enrry> non a flash, perché è sempre andato
<enrry> qualcosa non punta come dovrebbe
<Holden> enrry, penso si possa sistemare, devi instradare alsa verso pulse
<enrry> ma funziona, con totem va bene
<cristian_c> però prima funzionava
<enrry> è solo con flash che non va
<cristian_c> con l'alsa più vecchio
<enrry> col vecchio andava tutto
<cristian_c> allora ho pensato che il problema fosse proprio il pacchetto di alsa
<Holden> enrry, no, totem usa direttamente pulse. flash usa alsa, infatti in preferenze audio compare "ALSA plug-in" quando vedi un video su youtube
<enrry> ahi ahi ahi ho capito
<enrry> quindi suggerimenti?
<Holden> enrry, un attimo
<enrry> sisi scusa :)
<Holden> enrry, hai mplayer?
<enrry> si
<Holden> enrry, riproduci un file con  mplayer -ao alsa
<Holden> enrry, dimmi se vedi una cosa così: http://imagebin.org/170802
<enrry> aspetta che non ho il launcher di mplayer
<Holden> enrry, da terminale
<enrry> si c'è
<enrry> fa vedere mplayer
<Holden> ma come "ALSA plug-in"?
<enrry> no
<enrry> mplayer
<enrry> stop:)
<Holden> hmm... allora leggi qui http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#ALSAApplications
<enrry> mmm
<enrry> vedo
<enrry> bisogna far ripartire alsa?
<Holden> enrry, no
<Holden> hai fatto .asoundrc?
<enrry> si, ho creato il file
<Holden> enrry, riproduci un file con  mplayer -ao alsa
<enrry> funziona ma suona dal device sbagliato
<enrry> come flash
<Holden> enrry, ah no scusa, devi usare mplayer -ao alsa:device=pulse
<enrry> ok così funziona
<enrry> e magicamente appare
<enrry> alsa plugin
<enrry> ;)
<Holden> enrry, perfetto, allora basta fare una cosa:
<enrry> grazie. ma per flash?
<enrry> ecco
<Holden> enrry, in .asoundrc, metti le righe .pcm.!default {... etc come spiega in quel documento e togli le altre
<enrry> quelle nel quote sotto?
<Holden> enrry, in pratica metti solo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/681206/
<enrry> grande! va perfettamente, grazie. Mi spieghi per favore che cosa abbiamo fatto però? vorrei capire
<Holden> enrry, più o meno quello che è spiegato in questo file /usr/share/doc/libasound2-plugins/README-pulse e in quella guida
<Holden> enrry, in pratica alcune applicazioni usano alsa direttamente mentre tu vuoi instradare tutto verso pulse
<enrry> non tutto, ma da flash si
<Holden> quindi basta usare come plugin di default pulse
<Holden> e quando tu cerchi di usare alsa direttamente lui usa comunque pulse
<Holden> enrry, no in realtà vuoi instradare tutto su pulse, solo che le uniche applicazioni che ancora non usano pulse nativamente sono poche, tra cui flash, quindi tutto=flash
<enrry> capito. Purtroppo alsa di lucid dava un po' di problemi e ho dovuto smanettare
<Holden> enrry, io ho lucid, alsa e pulse da repo, 2 schede audio e funziona tutto bene
<enrry> dava un problema con mixxx, non so se lo conosci
<Holden> enrry, se cambi qualcosa/ritorni indietro non  dimenticare di togliere .asoundrc
<enrry> non splittava le uscite front-rear della sb live
<enrry> ok
<Holden> enrry, ma di sicuro quando aggiornerai con qualcosa di più nuovo non avrai più problemi
<enrry> adesso che arriva oneiric vediamo :)
<Holden> enrry, si, magari prova il livecd quando esce, ma di sicuro sarà tutto ok
<enrry> è chiaro che con la lts se ti servono applicazioni particolari aggiornate ci devi un po' trafficare. Vedremo
<enrry> dai grazie, buon proseguimento!
<Holden> di niente. ciao
<enrry> goodbye all!
<alex81> ciao ragazzi ho una domanda tecnica da porvi: mi sapete dire dove posso trovare i comandi per la riga di comando per montare il disco interno, entrare nel disco, creare una cartella e infine copiare dei files da un disco all'altro?
<d4vey> alex81, il "disco interno" è un disco già collegato all'avvio?
<alex81> d4vey, ciao il pc é dotato di due dischi uno é il filesystem con dentro la home  e l'altro é solo dati
<d4vey> e non te li monta entrambi automaticamente?
<d4vey> 2. sei su quel pc ora?
<alex81> d4vey, il primo disco é montato mentre il secondo no, ho il pc acceso in riga di comando mentre lavoro su un altro
<d4vey> mmm... quindi se ti chiedo di postare l'ouput di qualche comando fai fatica, giusto?
<alex81> d4vey, non c'é problema ci metto un po ma li digito
<d4vey> eh... la vedo dura... cmq...
<d4vey> da linea di comando dai fdisk -l
<d4vey> da sudo scusa:
<d4vey> sudo fdisk -l
<alex81> ok
<d4vey> alex81, dovresti avere una o più partizioni /dev/sda
<d4vey> che dovrebbero essere dell'hd montato
<d4vey> e una o più /dev/sd?? che dovrebbe essere l'hd non montato
<alex81> d4vey, si ne 3
<d4vey> sda1-2-3?
<alex81> d4vey, sda 1 2 5
<d4vey> ok, l'altro è sdb?
<alex81> si sdb1
<d4vey> solo 1, giusto?
<alex81> yes
<d4vey> allora...
<d4vey> sudo mkdir /mnt/disco
<tdk200> Salve raga
<tdk200> una domanda veloce veloce
<d4vey> alex81, poi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disco
<tdk200> ho aperto wormux e mi dice che ci sono aggiornamenti da fare visto che li cerco pure per amsn
<tdk200> qual'era il comando che da terminale verificava la presenza o meno di aggiornaenti dei programmi??
<d4vey> tdk200, sudo apt-get update
<tdk200> installandoli ovviemente :D
<d4vey> tdk200, e poi upgrade
<d4vey> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tdk200> grazie d4vey
<d4vey> prego ;)
<d4vey> alex81??
<alex81> d4vey, penso che abbia fatto qualcosa
<d4vey> tu a che punto sei arrivato?
<mardam86> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere i requisiti hardware del notebook per ubuntu 11.04
<alex81> d4vey, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disco
<d4vey> mardam86, in linea di massima non ci sono esigenze particolari... ovvio, a meno che tu non abbia un pc di 15 anni fa!
<Devidino> mardam86,  fai prima a dirci il notebook :) , in sostanza comunque se non vuoi enormi prestazioni grafiche come effetti inutili , non dovresti avere problemi
<d4vey> alex81, e in ouput ti ha dato qualcosa dopo quel comando?
<d4vey> *output
<tdk200> umm d4vey dopo il comando sudo apt-get upgrade mi dice 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<alex81> d4vey, no
<Devidino> d4vey,  e ti dico con uno di 10 anni fa ci gira da dio con installazione minimale
<mardam86> ho un acer aspire 5610
<d4vey> tdk200, non ci sono aggiornamenti, se prima hai dato ...update
<mardam86> non so se lo conosci
<tdk200> a :D ok
<Devidino> tdk200,  e allora sei apposto? non ho capito bene cosa succede?
<d4vey> Devidino, 10, ma non 15 XD
<tdk200> no ho aperto warmux e mi diceva di aggiornare
<d4vey> alex81, ok, ora: sudo su
<Devidino> d4vey, 15 anni fa avevo 5 anni:)
<d4vey> (e poi occhio che sei da root)
<tdk200> volevo il codice da terminale per aggiornare
<Devidino> tdk200,  che roba è warmux
<d4vey> !wormux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wormux'
<d4vey> mmm
<d4vey> wormux - divertente gioco di combattimento su mappe 2D
<alex81> d4vey, sudo su?
<d4vey> alex81, esatto
<tdk200> !Warmux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Warmux'
<d4vey> poi pwd
<d4vey> (cioè metti la password)
<tdk200> vabè cmq mo lo avvio e vedo se ha aggiornato
<tdk200> amsn credo che nn abbia fatto aggiornamenti
<alex81> d4vey, fatto ma non reagisce
<d4vey> alex81, asp
<Devidino> tdk200,  il discorso è leggermente diverso magari è uscita una nuova versione del programma ma che non è stata inclusa nei repo , attuali , pertanto per il sistema sei apposto:)
<d4vey> alex81, ora: cd /mnt/disco
<d4vey> alex81, e sei all'interno del disco
<tdk200> d4vey,  non ha aggiornato mi dice che se voglio posso aggiornare alla 11.04 del programma ma nn ha fatto nulla
<d4vey> se dai da linea di comando: ls
<tdk200> a
<d4vey> tdk200, OK non ci sono aggiornamenti. stop. fine.
<d4vey> alex81, se dai da linea di comando: ls
<d4vey> vedi il contenuto del tuo disco (almeno della dir radice)
<mardam86> ilo notebook è un acer aspire 5610, e mi serviva di fare un pò di grafica su siti web e montaggio filmati, che ne dite va bene?
<tdk200> capisco ma che differenza c'è dai report ufficiali e non
<Devidino> tdk200,  se vuoi l'ultima versione puoi benissimo prenderla dal sito ufficiale del software e installartela
<tdk200> ?
<alex81> d4vey, wow fantastico: per copiare una cartella dal primo disco al secondo come si fa? tipo documenti della home del primo disco a una cartella del secondo disco
<mardam86> qualcuno sa darmi una risposta?
<jumpysnake> salve
<tdk200> Devidino, ci sei?
<d4vey> allora... alex81 i comandi principali li trovi in qualsiasi documento online... cmq ti faccio un esempio
<tdk200> perchè non conviene mai installare il software non ufficiale fuori dai repo?
<Devidino> tdk200,  si ?? ti ho risposto
<Devidino> !base
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'base'
<Devidino> !lisra
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lisra'
<Devidino> !lista
<d4vey> alex81, cp -r /home/alex81/video /mnt/disco/videazzi
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<al2000> salve a tutti
<Devidino> ubot non voglio scaricare voglio capire come diavolo sei programmato:)
<tdk200> ahuhua
<tdk200> cmq forse list
<al2000> c'è qualche italiano che può darmi una mano?
<tdk200> !list
<d4vey> alex81, quel comando copia la dir video con tutto il suo contenuto all'interno della dir videazzi nel disco che hai montato
<jumpysnake> ragazzi una guida per ripristinare la grafica su natty?
<tdk200> bo
<alex81> d4vey, ok ti ringrazio da morire sei stato bravissimo e gentilissimo mi hai slavato
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  si + preciso
<d4vey> !qualcuno | al
<ubot-it> al: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alex81> salvato
<d4vey> al2000, prego ;)
<d4vey> no scusa
<d4vey> era alex81 prego!
<mardam86> ragazzi mi sapete rispondere alla mia domanda?
<Devidino> tdk200,  hai capito per l'aggiornamento?
<al2000> sono nuovissimo e volevo sapere come installare il nuovo ubuntu su macbook?, scusate per la classica domanda :)
<d4vey> mardam86, cosa vuoi sapere?
<tdk200> sisi
<jumpysnake> Devidino: dovrei  ripristinare tutto,perchè appena avvio non si vede niente..solo lo screen copia mac
<tdk200> ma nn ho mai capito perchè non conviene prendere il software non preso dai REpo
<alex81> d4vey, scusa ancora una domanda per spostarmi di nuovo nel primo disco cosi poi do il comando come si fa oppure che devo cercare su internet per trovarlo (ho cercato tanto) ti ringrazio ancora
<d4vey> tdk200, i software per ubuntu vengono testati, verificati e pacchettizzati(?) dalla comunità. Quelli sono "garantiti" gl ialtri no.
<d4vey> alex81, cd /.......
<Devidino> tdk200,  è appena uscito , non è stabilo o comunque poco testato , già ubuntu utilizza una politica al quanto avanti rispetto alla definizione di stabilità :) ciò che ubuntu definisce stabile secondo me è usabile ma non ancora stabile:)
<d4vey> alex81, insomma 'cd' seguito dalla dir nella quale andare
<tdk200> capisco
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  lo screen copia mac sta per?
<tdk200> quindi lascio perdere gli aggiornamenti fuori dai repo
<alex81> d4vey, come una volta con msdos?
<d4vey> alex81, ti consigliavo di leggerti qualcosa semplicemente per capire la struttura del file system... ti è utile
<d4vey> alex81, lontanamente simile...
<tdk200> grazie Devidino  grasie d4vey
<jumpysnake> l immagine di default
<alex81> d4vey, ti ringrazio cmq tantissimo buona giornata ;)
<tdk200> vi saluto vado a prendere una stampante multifunzione auhahu chau
<d4vey> alex81, bye!
<Devidino> al2000,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook o usi una macchina virtuale
<al2000> hmmm raga, so che la mia domanda è molto stupida per gene che usa linux da anni, ma volevo sapere cosa devo fare per installare il nuovo linux su macbook?
<al2000> grazie per la risposta Devidino :)
<d4vey> Devidino, ma sei cciovanissimo (occhio che mi cazziano che non parliamo di ubuntu...)
<jumpysnake> Devidino: l immagine di defautl nient' altro
<Devidino> jumpysnake, praticamente carichi il sistema poi , ti si carica lo sfondo e basta?
<Devidino> d4vey,  ogni tanto serve aggiungere una parola al canale senno i log quando li vai a rileggere impazzisci
<jumpysnake> si
<d4vey> Devidino, appunto ;)
<jumpysnake> Devidino: si...tutto questo dopo aver installato quel tema che segue il giorno e la notte in tempo reale
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  XD allora lo rimuoviamo:) ctrl+alt+f6 esegui il login
<d4vey> un tema che segue il giorno e la notte? lo voglio!
<Devidino> d4vey,  si il giorno e la notte per i danni che fa:)
<jumpysnake> non lo mettere...è instabile....un ppa del cribbio proprio
<Devidino> d4vey,  jumpysnake  anche lo voleva ma è qui che il sistema è andato:)
<jumpysnake> cacchio
<d4vey> :P e vabbè... poi chiedo assistenza a Devidino  per sistemare... ;)
<mardam86> ciao ragazzi volevo sapere se su un acer aspire 5610 posso installare ubuntu 11.04 ed avere ottime prestazioni?
<jumpysnake> Devidino:senti...ho tutto su questo pc...ora sto con maverik
<d4vey> mardam86, ho guardato le specifiche...
<Devidino> d4vey,  non sò dove mettergli mano per questa cosa:), stò cercando di capirci qualcosa
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ho capito ma a stò punto posso dirti che puoi provare a cencellare quel tema dalla cartella dei temi usando la console
<Devidino> :)
<d4vey> Devidino, ah ok.. nemmeno io
<jumpysnake> understand
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  hai fatto ctrl+alt+f6?
<mardam86> e?
<d4vey> mardam86, il pc non sembra male, ma considera due cose: 1. non passare di colpo a ubuntu se non l'hai mai usata, soprattutto se fai editing video e simili...
<Devidino> mardam86,  non penso tu abbia problemi attualmente cosa usi?
<jumpysnake> no
<jumpysnake> devo riavviare
<d4vey> 2. che io sappia (ma pronto a esser smentito) ubuntu aveva qualche problemino con le GMA...
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  perchè ravviare?
<Devidino> da li avviato premi quella combinazione di tasti e dovrebbe andare in modalità console
<mardam86> windows xp
<mardam86> ma è troppo lento
<Devidino> mardam86,  un attimo che controllo le caratteristiche
<jumpysnake> si
<d4vey> mardam86, leggiti qualcosina in rete a riguardo della scheda video... mai usata ubuntu?
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ok ora da li effettua l'accesso con il tuo utente
<mardam86> si si avevo installato il 10.10
<jumpysnake> è andato...e poi dovrei montare la partizione di natty...ed andare nella cartella dei temi? Devidino,
<jumpysnake> ?
<d4vey> mardam86, e dava problemi?
<mardam86> per quanto l'ho usato no
<d4vey> jumpysnake, sarà già montata la partizione! vai nella cartelal dei temi...
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  dovrebbe essere già montata !
<mardam86> però l'ho usato pochissimo
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  non ho capito ora con cosa sei?
<d4vey> mardam86, beh allora... secondo me il consiglio migliore che ti si può dare è di provare!
<Devidino> mardam86,  che scheda video monta?
<jumpysnake> ora sono con maverik Devidino,
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ma in live?
<jumpysnake> Devidino: no
<Devidino> ma non mi dite i nomi non me li ricordo:)
<Devidino> :S
<Devidino> !maverik
<ubot-it> Si scrive Maverick con ck finale, vedi !maverick :)
<Devidino> !maverick
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<jumpysnake> Devidino: posso sfogliarlo anche graficalmente
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ok ora ci sono ;) dunque hai due sistemi vicini 10.10 e la 11.04
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ora sei sulla 10.10 riesci ad accedere alla partizione home
<Devidino> della 11.04?
<jumpysnake> si
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ottimo , aspetta in attimo
<Devidino> mardam86,  che scheda video hai ??
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ok una volta montata premi ctrl+h e ti si visualizzano le cartelle nascoste vai in .themes e vedi se c'è il tema
<mardam86> un attimo che nn ho il notebook e sto cercando di ricordarmi
<jumpysnake> Devidino: no, non c' è niente
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ok allora questo tema lo hai installato?
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  come?
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  controlla se è qui usr/share/themes
<jumpysnake> mediante synaptic
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  come si chiama ?
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ricordi il nome del pacchetto?
<jumpysnake> mmmmmm...ricordo che si poteva avviare da applicazioni Devidino,
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  controllato che
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  controllato che se è in quella cartella
<d4vey> jumpysnake, ma l'hai installato dando un comando da console?
<admubuntu> salve
<admubuntu> chi puo aiutare un tentato ubuntista al primo giorno?
<Devidino> admubuntu,  intanto esponi la tua domanda:)
<jumpysnake> Devidino,si ci sono i temi,ma quello...non ricordo il nome
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  aspetta vedo se google aiuta:)
<admubuntu> come posso mettere il monitor in risoluzione?
<admubuntu> cioe' occupare tutto lo schermo?
<Devidino> admubuntu,  attualmente come è il monitor?:S
<admubuntu> un rettangolo di 16 noni lasciando perdere mezzo schermo in basso e un pezzo a dx tutto intiero
<Devidino> admubuntu,  ah, provato in sistema preferenze monitor?
<admubuntu> ho installato sul sony laptop 10" e nessun problema
<admubuntu> qui sul sony desk 21 non riempie
<admubuntu> si provato in sistema preferenze monitor ma non mi cambia nulla
<alex81> d4vey, ciao scusami se ti disturbo ancora, volevo solo chiederti una cosa: sono riuscito a copiare una cartella nell'altro disco ma non ricordo piu come si fa  avedere  dentro le directory del secondo disco metto ls ma non mi fa nulla
<jumpysnake> Devidino:questi sono i miei temi http://pastebin.com/7BuMBF47
<d4vey> alex81, prima devi andare nella dir. col solito "cd ...."
<d4vey> alex81, poi "ls"
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ma quanti cavolo ce ne sono!
<d4vey> alex81, e già che ci sei leggiti "man ls" e "man cd"
<jumpysnake> un bel pò'
<Devidino> admubuntu,  aspetta un attimo allora, jumpysnake  ho visto e non saprei dove mettere mano:)
<admubuntu> ok devidino grz
<jumpysnake> so cmq dirti quali sono quelli di bigisi,che non danno problemi, Devidino:
<d4vey> Devidino: se ha installato da console il tema, prova a fargli cercare il comando nella cronologia... magari...
<d4vey> è l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente...
<jumpysnake> Devidino: e se cancellassi tutto? e lasciare solo quelli di default?
<Devidino> d4vey,  a me l'unica cosa che viene in mente è un bel -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<jumpysnake> e ma il comando l ho dato con natty
<alex81> d4vey, grazie dell'aiuto ;)
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  accedi con natty
<Devidino> e poi quando è caricato e bloccato premi CTRL + ALT + F1,
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  successivamente effettua il login  da console con il tuo utente
<Devidino> :)
<Devidino> admubuntu,  non trovo nulla aspetta un secondo
<mardam86> penso un sia NVIDIA® GeForce Go 7300 con 128 MB di VRAM
<mardam86> mi devo preoccupare per il video?
<mardam86> a un altra cosa ho solo 512 mb di ram la devo aumentare?
<admubuntu> le ho provate tutte ma nulla. rimane tutto schiacciato con caratteri grossi e mi manca anche la barra in alto a sx
<d4vey> Devidino, poi da console con history | grep install trovi fra gli ultimi 2000 comandi dati quelli con install...
<mardam86> dividino che mi dici?
<Devidino> mardam86,  no no ma non aspettarti di usare effetti grafici di alto livello
<Devidino> admubuntu,  prova a dare un  sudo X -configure
<admubuntu> arabo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mardam86> e su un fisso con 256 di video e 1 gb di ram?
<Devidino> d4vey,  ha usato synapic l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è quella di eliminare le cartelle che gestiscono l'aspetto grafico in modo che torni tutti di deflut
<Devidino> admubuntu,  si scusa, applicazioni accessori , terminale
<d4vey> Devidino, -.- ah ok... beh allora si...
<Devidino> admubuntu,  da li digita quel comando metti la tua password , sembra non scriva ma in realtà lo fà premi invio
<Devidino> d4vey,  è una cosa delicata maledetti a chi mette in giro ppa non ufficiali:)
<admubuntu> fatto con ctrl alt t ma non succede nulla
<mardam86> ciao a tutti e grazie
<mardam86> ci si sente appena installo ubuntu
<Devidino> admubuntu,  hai aperto il terminale ?
<mardam86> a presto
<admubuntu> si
<Devidino> hai digitato il comando?
<Ab3L> qualcuno sa come cambiare le splash screen in grub2 di kubuntu? ho scaricato una serie di immagini, ma non trovo in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme la riga da modificare
<admubuntu> si
<admubuntu> comando non trovato
<Devidino> admubuntu,  colpa mia allora aspetta
<Devidino> !xorg config
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xorg config'
<Devidino> admubuntu,  sei sicuro a me lo prende
<Devidino> sudo X -configure
<Devidino> controlla gli spazi e la x maiuscola
<admubuntu> admubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo x -configure [sudo] password for admubuntu:  sudo: x: command not found admubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Ab3L> e poi nel menù di grub all'avvio ho sempre Ubuntu, perché viene usato il comando "lsb_release -i -s" che ritorna Ubuntu anche se uso kubuntu. Sapete come dire che la versione di Ubuntu è quella con la K ? (potrei modificare grub.cfg, ma dovrei farlo ad ogni update e non sarebbe una soluzione pulita)
<jumpysnake> scusate ma il comando per avviare la modalità grafica? non è più startx? Devidino?
<admubuntu> command not found dopo la password
<Devidino> jumpysnake, uso ctrl+alt+f7
<bobbybong> Ab3L, bel problemone :)
<Devidino> admubuntu,  sicuro di averlo scritto bene?
<jumpysnake> Devidino: rimane cmq quel problema
<Ab3L> bobbybong: beh, per ora non ne ho altri :)
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  sei entrato nella console?
<Ab3L> bobbybong: diciamo che mi serve per capire come funziona il nuovo grub
<akis24> sera
<Devidino> akis24,  sera
<jumpysnake> si,ho fatto il login...e poi ho dato starx,e non parte...poi ho dato ctrl-alt-f7 e non parte...o almeno parte,ma sempre con quel problema
<bobbybong> Ab3L, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<Ab3L> grazie bobbybong.
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ma prima devi dare CTRL + ALT + F1,
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  entra con la console
<jumpysnake> provato anche cosi
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  entri in console no?
<jumpysnake> Devidino: si
<admubuntu> si sicuro
<admubuntu> adesso rifatto e mi esce: admubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo X -configure [sudo] password for admubuntu:   Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock 	and start again.   Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.    ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ok ora io ho pensato a una soluzione ma non voglio assumermi la responsabilità, l'idea sarebbe quella di rimuovere le cartelle che contengono i temi e le configurazioni grafiche
<jumpysnake> si ma poi rimango senza temi...dovrò loggare con unity?giusto? Devidino:
<Devidino> admubuntu,  ecco ora era corretto:=) prova con sdo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  no dovresti riavere i temi base
<jumpysnake> via di nautilus
<Devidino> admubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg SCUSA !
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  non ho capito?
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  nn puoi usare nautilus devi rimuovere queste cartelle qui
<jumpysnake> e si
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  a si dimenticavo che puoi montare la partizione
<jumpysnake> via di terminale
<admubuntu> non succede nulla
<Devidino> jumpysnake, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<jumpysnake> ops
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  però devi entrare nella home di unity
<Devidino> admubuntu, che significa?
<jumpysnake> ecco il mio comando Devidino:  sudo rm -R /media/8b994e5d-7b2f-44f3-a623-d137ba509302/usr/share/themes
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  non dovrebbe essere così
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  fai così
<jumpysnake> Devidino: ha cancellato cmq
<admubuntu> significa che rimane il prompt dopo la passwd
<jumpysnake> non c è più la cartella dei temi
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  si ma quelle cartelle li!
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  ti sembra che ho cancellato la cartella dei temi?
<Devidino> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Devidino> <jumpysnake> ops
<jumpysnake> perchè avevo già dato quel comando rm -R
<Devidino> :=) jumpysnake  speriamo che si ricrea da sola:)
<jumpysnake> cacchio
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  procedi con quel comando  che ho fato io inserendo la directory della cartella di unity
<jumpysnake> ok
<Devidino> jumpysnake,  poi controlla l'avvenuta eliminazione , e riavvia sperando che sia apposto dovrebbe lo spero
<Devidino> admubuntu, chiudi , non sò aiutarti allora mi spiace , ci vorrebbe qualcuno + esperto
<admubuntu> ti ringrazio ugualmente, ciao
<admubuntu> exit
<admubuntu> quit
<Devidino> admubuntu,  manca lo /
<d4vey> ;)
<d4vey> Devidino, forse te l'ho già chiesto, sei del sudo/centro o nord? (curiosità...) io nord
<Devidino> centro marche
<d4vey> ah che bello! ho lavorato un po' a pesaro ;)
<d4vey> io bergamo!
<Devidino> :)
<Devidino> qualcuno usa firefox 6.0.1?
<d4vey> I don't.
<jumpysnake> proviamo il riavvio.....speriamo bene4
<Devidino> credo abbia un bug:) , ho il locale-it installato ma è in inglese dopo l'aggiornamento
<d4vey> Devidino, si se ne parlava sempre qui tempo fa, ma non so aiutarti mi disp...
<Devidino> d4vey,  non è un problema lo tengo in inglese:)
<Devidino> riavvio un attimo che è impazzito ubuntiu
<d4vey> Devidino, guarda qui: http://www.mozillaitalia.org/home/download/
<d4vey> e scarica il lang. pack multipiattaforma
<d4vey> Dovrebbe sistemare...
<Devidino> eccomi qui sono sul fisso il portatile qualcosa nn andava portandomi la cpu a 100 da un po!, e era diventato un tostapane poi un compaq
<d4vey> Devidino, hai letto sopra?
<Devidino> d4vey,  ora sono su debian riaccesso il pc controllo avevo il lenguage pack ma a quanto pare non è + compatibile con l'avanzamento
<Devidino> me lo ha disattivato
<d4vey> Devidino, prova a reinstallarlo...
<Devidino> d4vey,  ora il portatile è a riposo xke senno esplodeva
<d4vey> si si, ok quando ti capita ;)
<Devidino> ma l'utente con il problema del tema?? morto?
<d4vey> Devidino, eh boh... è uscito...
<Devidino> d4vey,  comunque grazie
<d4vey> prego ;)
<SaaMmY> !chat Devidino d4vey
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SaaMmY> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> SaaMmY, si ho capito scusa
<d4vey> -.-
 * d4vey se ne va
<jumpysnake> Devidino: Devidino:
<jumpysnake> dov è nn c è piu?
<OzLoT> salve,volevo sapere come impostare una stampante di rete condivisa su ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<OzLoT> (dato che non me la riconosce automaticamente)
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa OzLoT
<Ab3L> OzLoT: conosci l'ip della stampante?
<ale73> ciao, ho creato una partizione dati ext4 con gparted (oltre alla primaria di windows e l'estesa di ubuntu) ma il proprietario è root, la vorrei usare anche nel caso di disatri con una live, suppongo devo cambiare i permessi  ma non saprei come fare
<Altair> la live devi avviarla da una chiavetta usb. se non riesci ad accedere al disco per qualsiasi motivo avere un'altra distro sul disco in questione non può aiutarti.
<Altair> l'hd usalo per tenerci su i dati. Il recupero lo fai in caso con la live DA USB
<ale73> Altair quindi tu mi dici con qualsiasi live (usb) posso accedere alla partizione e non è un problema se il proprietario è root?
<ale73> Altair o mi chiederà anche dalla live la password di root?
<Carlin0> ale73, da live dai al terminale "sudo nautilus" e navighi nelle cartelle da root
<ale73> Carlin0 quindi non devo ricordarmi la password dell'utente root che ha creato la partizione, qualsiasi utente root di una live la apre, giusto?
<Carlin0> ale73, da live sudo non ti chied la pass , e sei root
<ale73> Carlin0 l'importante è che non mi devo appuntare nessuna password (già ne ho troppe da ricordare :) )
<Carlin0> ale73, non ho capito bene quale sia il tuo problema ma ti assicuro che da live sei root senza pass
<ale73> Carlin0 no nessun problema, era solo la paura che fra qualche mese tentando di riprendere i dati dalla partizione mi richiedese una password che non ricordo più :)
<ale73> Carlin0 cmq ho capito gksu nautilus e via :)
<Carlin0> il live cd o usb serve anche a recuperare dati dalle partizioni appunto
<Altair> esatto
<Altair> e anche a risolvere un bel "saccottino" di altri problemucci vari
<ale73> Carlin0 e Altair ok, grazie per le info e una buona serata :)
<Carlin0> anche a te ciao ale73  :)
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<ale73> ciao, natty va in freeze quando lo arresto (schermo viola con scritta ubuntu e i 4 pallini rossi sotto fermi, hard disk inattivo)  mentre se lo riavvio no.....che log potrei guardare per vedere le anomalie durante l'arresto?
<ale73> leggevo /var/log/dmesg e 7var/log/messages ma non me la cavo tanto bene col terminale, bisogna essere root per leggere i log completi e dare qualche grep per leggere solo i warning e gli error, che digito nel terminale?
<dp_> ciao ho inserito due località nell'orologio, tokio e new york, per tokio mi da l'ora corretta, per new york mi dice che sono le 21,41 ma dovrebbero essere le 17,41
<OzLoT> gente scoltate come faccio a impostare scorciatoia da tastiera per il monitor di sistema?
<OzLoT> mi parrebbe comodo ctrl+ alt + canc
<OzLoT> come il buon vecchio windows
<OzLoT> solo che non sò che comando dargli.
<Trim> dp_, devi scegliere Washington
<dp_> Trim, ora provo grazie
<dp_> ok
<OzLoT> come faccio a impostare scorciatoia da tastiera per il monitor di sistema e richiamarlo con ctrl+alt+canc come windows? (non sò che comando dargli)
<OzLoT> (ah e un altra cosa..il tasto con la finestrella vorrei usarlo per aprire il menù,invece che con alt+f1,ma quando lo imposto è come se non stessi premendo niente..
<OzLoT> )
<Carlin0> OzLoT, il comando è gnome-system-monitor
<OzLoT> perfetto, Carlin0, funziona alla grande..
<OzLoT> sai anche risolvermi il problema del tasto win?
<Carlin0> OzLoT,  no :P
<OzLoT> :D grazie lo stesso..
<OzLoT> ma a te funziona?
<OzLoT> cioè vorrei sapere se è un problema soltanto mio
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<OzLoT> o se è derivato proprio dalla conflittualità tra linux e windows
<OzLoT> :D
<Carlin0> se funziona cosa ?
<OzLoT> il tasto con la finestrella..che in genere hanno tutte le tastiere
<OzLoT> con cui su windows si apre il menù start
<OzLoT> è molto piu comodo che premere alt+ f1,infondo.
<Carlin0> OzLoT,  ALT + F1
<OzLoT> si vorrei usare il tasto con la finestrella ma non mi riconosce il tasto O.o
<Carlin0> OzLoT, a quanto ho capito non accetta un solo tasto deve essere una combinazione di tasti
<Carlin0> in effetti se ci pensi è logico altrimenti non potresti + usare quel tasto
<Carlin0> perchè come lo schiacci fa quella funzione ... (gran minchiata alla win )
<momi> ragazzi mi serve una mano
<momi> non riesco ad installare i driver
<momi> non so come si fa
<momi> ho una penna della zyxel per la connessione wifi ma non so come si installi
<momi> ho una penna della zyxel per la connessione wifi ma non so come si installi'
<momi> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> nomi, hai guardato sul wiki?
<cristian_c> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<momi> ho guardato nel pomeriggio
<momi> ma non ci ho capito un tubo
<momi> gira intorno senza arrivare a quello che cerco io
<momi> e poi non c'entra col mio problema
<momi> io ho una penna wifi da mettere sul mio vecchio pc
<momi> questa penna ha dei driver che su windows riesco ad istallare
<momi> ma qui non riesco a capire come si fa
<Carlin0> !ndiswrapper | momi
<ubot-it> momi: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<momi> ho guardato la guida ma non c'entra col mio problema
<momi> il ho la penna wifi
<momi> ho pure il driver
<cristian_c> momi, secondo te la guida di cosa parla?
<Carlin0> a boh ... se lo dici tu
<momi> mentre su windows basta andare su aggiorna driver e ti carica tutto tranquillamente qui non so come si faccia
<cristian_c> evidentemente è da poco che usi l'SO
<momi> uan settimana
<momi> nemmeno
<cristian_c> momi, la guida è fatta apposta per risolver equesto tipo di problemi
<cristian_c> il primo passo è leggerla
<cristian_c> :)
<momi> ok raga ci riprovo
<Carlin0> momi, leggiti il wiki per ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> momi, magari se ci sono dei punti critici della guida, falli presente
<momi> vi ringrazio :-)
<momi> siinfatti il ndiswrapper fa al caso mio
<momi> prima non l'avevo visto
<momi> speriamo bene
<momi> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> beh, non è detto che vada installato ndiswrapper o i madwifi
<cristian_c> dipende prima di tutto dalla marca
<cristian_c> può essere broadcom, ralink, atheros, ralink, ecc...
<cristian_c> quindi driver bcm, rt, ath, ecc...
<Carlin0> momi, hai provato solo a connetterla senza far altro ?
<Carlin0> io ne ho una della netgear che basta infilarla e va :)
<momi> si ma non la riconosce
<cristian_c> avrai dato un lsusb per cominciare no?
<momi> purtroppo il mio pc è vecchiotto e non ha una scheda wifi incorporata, quindi ho preso uan chiavetta wifi da inserire mediante usb
<momi> ma non la riconosce affatto
<cristian_c> ma neanche con lsusb?
<momi> cos'è lsusb
<cristian_c> è un comando da dare in terminale
<cristian_c> è l'elenco delle periferiche usb collegate al pc
<momi> ah
<momi> e cosa devo scrivere sul terminale ?
<cristian_c> lsusb
<momi> solo lsusn
<cristian_c> poi pasta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<momi> mi riconosce che in una porta c'è una penna zyxel
<momi> ù
<cristian_c> momi, pasta
<momi> ho pastato ;.)
<Carlin0> dove ?
<momi> su paste.ubuntu.com
<Carlin0> dacci il link ...
<momi> lslux@lux-Aspire-1600:~$  lux@lux-Aspire-1600:~$  lux@lux-Aspire-1600:~$ lsusb Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0586:3408 ZyXEL Communications Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub lux@lux-Aspire-1600:~$ ^C lux@lux-Aspire-1600:
<cristian_c> hai capito tutto :D
<filo1234> momi: usa pastebin
<filo1234> e leggi
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<momi> ho usato pastebin infatti ho copiato lì
<momi> ma pare che non visualizzu
<filo1234> momi: si peccato che se non ci dai il link qui non possiamo vederlo
<filo1234> momi: leggi cosa dice il bot
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681461/
<filo1234> ecco
<momi> ci sono arrivato :-)
<cristian_c> zd1211
<cristian_c> mi pare siano i nomi dei driver
<filo1234> bene adesso scrivi iwconfig e fai la stessa cosa
<filo1234> momi: ^
<cristian_c> e mmmhhh, forse sì, penso che ndiswrapper è giusto
<momi> ok
<filo1234> momi: da terminale dai iwconfig e metti sempre su pastebin
<momi> si si
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681467/
<momi> ecco
<cristian_c> può darsi che occorrano i compat-wireless
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/CompatWireless
<cristian_c> perché il tuo chip mi pare proprio sulla lista
<cristian_c> oppure ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> ovviamente in iwconfig è tutto spento
<momi> sto provando a seguire la guida che i avete fornito su ndiswapper
<cristian_c> momi, però attento passo passo, non è immediato
<cristian_c> momi, se ci sono cose che non capisci, scrivi qui
<momi> grazie mille ragazzi, sto provando spero che vada tutto bene
<cristian_c> momi, senza fogas
<cristian_c> *foga
<momi> ok :-)
<cristian_c> momi, a che punto sei?
<momi> che strano
<momi> mi dice che la directoy o il file non è esistente ma ho fatto tutto correttamente
<momi> pasto qui
<cristian_c> in pastebin semmai
<cristian_c> momi, e poi non ho capito a che punto della guida sei arrivato
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681473/
<cristian_c> momi, gli altri passi della guida sono andati bene
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non hai riscontrato problemi?
<momi> gli altri si sono andati bene...
<momi> non capisco perchè mi dice ch eil file non è esistente
<momi> quando ho creato nella home la cartella drie e ci ho messo i drive che funzionano su windows
<cristian_c> momi, vai nella home e digita ls
<cristian_c> poi sempre su pastebin
<momi> come faccio a digitare nella home ls?
<momi> lo devo digitare sempre sul terminale vero
<cristian_c> sì, apri un terminale e digiti il comando
<cristian_c> oppure apri un terminale e digiti:
<momi> fatto
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681475/
<cristian_c> cd driver
<cristian_c> e poi ls
<cristian_c> entra in driver e poi ls
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681476/
<cristian_c> momi, trovato il problema
<cristian_c> il terminale è CASE-SENSITIVE
<cristian_c> momo, :D
<momi> che significa che il terminale è case-sensitive?
<cristian_c> che fa differenza tra maiuscole e minuscole
<momi> ma io le ho rispettate
<cristian_c> noti mostro
<cristian_c> *no ti
<cristian_c> comando che hai dato tu:
<momi> quando ho messo il nome del file inf mi sa di aver rispettato le maiuscole e le minuscole
<cristian_c> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/driver/WlanUTG.inf
<momi> ok
<cristian_c> file presente in cartella:
<cristian_c> WlanUTG.INF
<cristian_c> come vedi è diverso
<cristian_c> chiaro? :)
<momi> ah quindi anche INF deve essere maiuscolo
<cristian_c> ovvio
<momi> grazie mille riprovo :-D
<cristian_c> il terminale distingue sempre
<momi> adesso riprovo
<cristian_c> ti sarà utile anche per il futuro questa cosa
<cristian_c> :D
<momi> si infatti :-) ok questo passaggio pare riuscito vado avanti con gli altri
<cristian_c> con accorteza però
<cristian_c> *accortezza
<cristian_c> poi dimmi a che punto sei
<momi> si si certo
<cristian_c> si sono installati correttamente i driver?
<momi> sono arrivato all'ultimo passaggio
<momi> ma dove lo trovo il file etc/modules
<momi> faccio il paste di quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> ma tutto il resto è andato bene?
<momi> si
<momi> faccio il paste
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681484/
<momi> è andato tutto bene?
<Carlin0> momi, per fare questo → Aprire con un editor di testo con i privilegi di amministrazione il file /etc/modules e aggiungere la seguente stringa:
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale → gksu gedit /etc/modules
<cristian_c> momi, ho notato che dopo l'installazione del driver  e il caricamento del modulo creato è finalmente comparsa l'interfaccia wlan0 in iwconfig
<cristian_c> che prima non c'era
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ora gli è comparsa wlan0
<Carlin0> infatti... ho visto
<momi> quindi è una buona notizia
<Carlin0> deve solo più modificare quel file
<momi> ora provo ad aprire questo file modules
<cristian_c> in pratica l'ultima parte, momi, è per caricarlo automaticamente ad ogni avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> senza doverlo fare manualmente ogni volta
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> parlo del modulo driver che hai creato
<cristian_c> poi a quel punto basta solo far funzionare la rete
<momi> scusate ma una volta aperto il file modules
<momi> dove la devo aggiungere la string
<momi> a
<Carlin0> aggiungi la riga che dice
<Carlin0> si aggiungi salvi e chciudi
<Carlin0> chiudi*
<cristian_c> momi, magari prima di aggiunger eposta il file
<cristian_c> così vediamo com'è messo
<cristian_c> ma penso che basta ggiungere una riga in fondo
<cristian_c> sarà una lista di moduli
<cristian_c> uno sotto l'altro
<Carlin0> io ho solo lp :P
<cristian_c> basta andare a capo e aggiungere ndiswrapper
<momi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681491/
<cristian_c> io ho loop e lp
<momi> ecco
<cristian_c> più due di lsensors
<momi> quindi lo devo mettere dopo lp, l'ho pastato cmq
<cristian_c> più che dopo
<cristian_c> sotto
<Carlin0> la riga sotto ...
<cristian_c> :D
<momi> sì ok sotto :-D
<cristian_c> come nella classifica di serie a
<cristian_c> :D
<Carlin0> lol
<momi> dopo lp vado a capo con invio e lo inserisco
<Carlin0> lp dovrebbe essere per la stampante
<Carlin0> esatto momi
<cristian_c> momi, sì
<cristian_c> è una list
<cristian_c> *lista
<cristian_c> come la lista della spesa
<cristian_c> :D
<momi> fatto
<cristian_c> fatto questo fai clic su salva e chiudi il file
<momi> fatto
<momi> ora però la mia penna non si illumina ancora
<momi> solitamente quando funzionava su windows si accendeva la spia rossa
<Carlin0> dovresti essere a posto
<momi> ahhh
<momi> si è accesa
<Carlin0> magari prova a scollegare il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> buono buono
<momi> quindi ora se tolgo la lan dovrei restare connesso solo con la chiavetta
<cristian_c> dovrebbe apparire la notifica in alto a destra
<cristian_c> credo che tu debba inserire la password
<Carlin0> del wifi
<cristian_c> o comunque fare clic sull'icona del network manager
<momi> in alto a destra non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> ma vediamo che succede
<Carlin0> momi,  che ubuntu hai ?
<cristian_c> c'è l'elenco delle reti disponibili
<momi> l'ultimo ahimè
<cristian_c> ahime?
<momi> si perchè ho un vecchio pc e va lentissimo
<momi> ho provato ad installare xubuntu ma non ci sono riuscito il pc si blocca
<cristian_c> momi, se la ram è pcoa sì
<cristian_c> *poca
<momi> quindi ora tolgo la lan o vado su network manager
<Carlin0> nella barra in alto vedrai una icona che cambia , clicca lì
<Carlin0> quella di network manager appunto
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-04
<momi> non vedo nessuna icona che cambia nella barra in alto
<cristian_c> ovviamente stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<Carlin0> se non stacchi il cavo ...
<momi> esatto
<momi> ah ok
<momi> provo
<cristian_c> se stacca si disconnette da qui
<Carlin0> al msx torna
<Carlin0> max
<cristian_c> beh, già, è vero
<cristian_c> :D
<momi> se cade la linea mi riconnetto con la lan e vi saluto, mi sembra il minimo per la vostra gentilezza e professionalità
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> professionalità :O
<momi> sisi
<cristian_c> quasi quasi intraprendo una carriera
<momi> stacco la lan
<Carlin0> momi,  torna dopo a dirci che funziona ... ci fa + piacere
<momi_> eccomi
<Carlin0> eccolo sei in wifi ?
<momi_> si sonoin wifi
<Carlin0> bene :)
<momi_> ragazzi siete stati semplicemente straordinari
<momi_> :-D
<momi_> ora se posso prima di augurarvi la buonanotte pongo un'latra domanda lampo
<Carlin0> io non ho fatto nulla , ringrazia loro
<momi_> grazie a tutti, a cristian soprattutto :-D
<momi_> secondo voi perchè non sono riuscito ad installare xubuntu?
<Carlin0> momi_,  quanta ram hai?
<momi_> 256
<momi_> ho installato la versione desktop di xubuntu
<Carlin0> è poca ... hai spazio sul disco?
<cristian_c> io facevo fatico con 512 MB
<momi_> forse non è quella giusta
<cristian_c> e xubuntu
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> per me era troppo lento
<cristian_c> per altri ci gira pure ubuntu
<momi_> quindi con una ram da 256MB non posso mettere xubuntu?
<Carlin0> se installi xubuntu-desktop e all'avvio scegli lui è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> comunque sono contento che ti funziona il wifi
<cristian_c> momi_, magari installa tramite la versione alternate
<momi_> grazie cristian sei stato straordinario, un granzie di vero cuore
<cristian_c> ma secondo me è troppo poca la ram per funzionare in modo scattante
<cristian_c> su, non è vero, non riesco mai ad aiutare nessuno qui :D
<momi_> in che senso "se all'avvio scegli lui è la stessa cosa"?
<Carlin0> momi_, hai spazio sul disco ?
<momi_> *grazie
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti io dovrei andare
<Carlin0> ciao cristian_c  buonanotte :)
<momi_> notte cristian
<Carlin0> momi_, se hai spazio installa xubuntu-desktop poi al login scegli la sessione xfce
<Carlin0> praticamente è xubuntu
<momi_> ma per installare xubuntu-desktop ci ho messo credimi 1 2 ore
<momi_> 12 ore
<momi_> il sistema si bloccava e dovevo schiacciare durante l'installazione ripetutamente il tasto invio per farla ripartire
<momi_> dopo l'installazione xubuntu non si è mai avviato
<Carlin0> hai la connessione lenta ?
<momi_> devo provare con l'alternate
<Carlin0> ma è la stessa cosa ...
<momi_> no, non è lenta è normale
<momi_> quindi anche se provo con l'alternate è la stessa cosa?
<Carlin0> con l'alternate devi reinstallare tutto il SO
<Carlin0> invece si trata di aggiungere solo il DE desktop enviroment
<Carlin0> da come sei messo ora ...
<Carlin0> ora hai ubuntu normale giusto ?
<Carlin0> che usa gnome
<momi_> pur  di farlo funzionare senza lentezza sono disposto ad installare tutto il SO, ma dove lo trovo questo DE desktop environemnt
<momi_> sì ho ubuntu normale
<momi_> l'ultimo
<Carlin0> basta un comando al terminale
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Carlin0> poi dopo installato
<Carlin0> al login scegli la sessione xfce
<matteo_> ciao
<momi> Carlin scusami, ci sei?
<momi> il pc sì è impallato e ho dovuto riavviare
<aldos> ciao
<aldos> ho un problema con totem: con alcuni mp3 non posso andare avanti e indietro. ho cercato su internet e alcuni hanno risolto installando gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. Purtroppo a me non va pur avendo installato quel pacchetto. Ieri in questo canale mi è stato consigliato di disinstallare/reinstallare il pacchetto in questione, ma senza successo. da quel momento le mie richieste d'aiuto sono  state ignorate. non so se possa essere utile l'info c
<aldos> he si tratta di Ubuntu a 64 bit. Spero possiate darmi una mano
<dalcafa> m
<enzotib> aldos: se le richieste vengono ignorate significa che nessuno sa come aiutarti
<aldos> :(
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> io uso la distro 10.04 con gnome . Volevo provare live la 11.04 con unity. Me la sono scaricata dal sito. L' ho messa nella chiavetta anzichè su dvd e per la prima volta ho provato a riavviare il pc. Il pc si riavvia normalmente come se non ci fosse la chiavetta e mi carica quindi il 10.04....
<Kalce> come posso fare?
<aldos> kalce devi entrare nel bios e devi cambiare l'ordine di avvio. metti prima il cd rom, poi il drive usb e infine il disco rigido
<aldos> così dovrebbe andare
<Kalce> aldos, immaginavo che fosse una cosa del genere.... il problema è che non sò come entrare nel bios e poi come muovermi dentro al bios....
<Kalce> aldos, puoi aiutarmi?
<aldos> kalce hai due computer?
<Kalce> si
<aldos> stai già chattando dal computer dove non devi fare modifiche?
<Kalce> questo + un netbook
<Kalce> no, adesso questo lo spengo e passo all' altro....
<aldos> l'importante è che puoi rimanere online con un pc, mentre lavori con l'altro. così posso aiutarti meglio
<Kalce> grazie ci sentiamo tra un pò
<Kalce> aldos, eccomi ci sono.... dgt dal netbook.....
<aldos> ok. allora riavvia l'altro pc e guarda attentamente cosa esce scritto appena lo avvii. deve uscire una cosa tipo "PRESS (X) TO ENTER SETUP" al posto della (X) può esserci F2, F12, ESC, CANC
<aldos> questa info servirà per entrare nel bios
<Kalce> aldos, ok
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> scoperta sensazionale .. con ubuntu 11.04 e con i driver open la mia scheda video ati sÃe' una schega ^_^
<massimo18> ehm
<Kalce> aldos, nulla .  Ho avviato e senza apparire scritte del genere , ha caricato il s.o. , e mi è andato direttamente nella schermata che mi chiede con quale utente entrare.......
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<aldos> Kalce dovrebbe uscire proprio appena lo avvii, subito dopo aver premuto il tasto di accensione. comunque se mi dici che modello di computer è andiamo a colpo sicuro sul tasto da premere per entrare nel bios
<Kalce> aldos, è un fujitsu siemens
<aldos> modello?
<Kalce> aldos, è da circa 4 anni che ce l' ho... da dove lo vedo il modello esatto?  scusa se ti stò rompendo troppo le scatole.....
<aldos> deve stare scritto da qualche parte sul bordo del monitor oppure dove sta il touchpad del mouse
<aldos> è una sigla tipo NH751
<massimo18> Kalce: ma è un fisso?
<Kalce> aldos, no.  E' un notebook.
<Vancio> ciao a tutti!
<Kalce> aldos, amilo pa 2510 .... può essere?
<aldos> si è quello
<Kalce> massimo18, scusa.... non avevo notato che la domanda me l ' avevi posta tu...
<aldos> facendo una ricerca la scheda madre è una AMD e il tasto per entrare nel bios dovrebbe essere F1. riavvia il pc e subito dopo aver premuto il tasto di accensione premi ripetutamente F1
<massimo18> Kalce: probabile sia F1 ma non sono certo è vecchiotto quel pc
<massimo18> :)
<Kalce> proviamo.... e speriamo che avete ragione
<Kalce> ok, sono entrato.... vi chiedo scusa .... in realtà la scritta c' era , non l' avevo notata prima.... bisogna premere F2... scusate.... non sono proprio un genio.......
<massimo18> :)
<aldos> ok. adesso dovresti trovare un'opzione denominata "boot order"
<Kalce> bene, sono dentro..... adesso?
<aldos> guardati un po' tutti i menu. appena vedi scritto "boot" da qualche parte scrivici le opzioni di quella pagina
<Kalce> ho trovato una schermata "Boot"....  ho selezionato "Boot Device Priority" e nelle "Item Specific Help" c' è scritto : specifies the boot device priority sequence
<aldos> bingo!
<Kalce> forse dovrei premere enter per selezionare un sotto menù come suggerito dagli aiuti sotto?
<Kalce> :)
<aldos> si devi aprirlo
<aldos> poi devi cambiare l'ordine che ci sta
<aldos> metti prima il cd
<aldos> poi usb
<aldos> e infine l'hard disk
<Kalce> se non leggo male.... al nr 1 ci stà già "all usb key"
<aldos> poi?
<Kalce> al 2 " all usb hdd
<aldos> allora strano che non parta la pennetta..
<Kalce> al 3 "ide cd:..."
<Kalce> al 4 "ide hdd:...."
<aldos> Kalce con queste impostazioni dovrebbe partire senza problemi la live da usb
<Kalce> al 5 "usb hdd: e il nome della mia chiavetta inserita"
<aldos> allora devi spostare quella in prima posizione
<Kalce> inizio a capire che l' opzione 5 dovrebbe essere alla nr 1 . giueto?
<Kalce> giusto?
<aldos> esatto
<Kalce> come si fà a spostarla?
<aldos> vedi sotto
<aldos> sta una legenda
<aldos> a te serve "move up"
<aldos> in certi si preme invio e poi si premono le frecce direzionali, in altri F4 E
<aldos> F4 e F5
<Kalce> nella legenda c' è scritto +/- change values
<Kalce> seleziono l' opzione 5 spingo + o - ma non succede nulla
<Kalce> nella legenda c' è anche F9 setup defaults... cosa vuol dire?
<aldos> resetta tutte le impostazioni
<aldos> e le riporta a quelle di fabbrica
<aldos> opzione utile se fai casini :D
<aldos> comunque dopo aver selezionato l'opzione 5 prova a premere invio e poi premi il +
<aldos> magari dopo averla selezionata vuole un'ulteriore conferma
<Kalce> ok, trovato come fare.... col tasto azzurino Fn spingo - o + azzurrini e così ho portato al nr 1 il nr 5
<Kalce> adesso dovrebbe funzionare
<Kalce> giusto?
<aldos> perfetto! adesso devi uscire e salvare
<aldos> vedi la legenda
<aldos> "save and exit"
<aldos> di solito è F10
<Kalce> ragazzi grazie..... siete stati molto utili .....  buona domenica a tutti
<aldos> ciao Kalce. buona domenica anche a te :)
<Kalce> :P
<Kalce> ho appena riavviato il pc e non è successo nulla
<Kalce> adesso rientro nel bios
<Kalce> ufff
<Vancio> doh
<aldos> kalce ma sicuro che sia bootable la pennetta o l'hard disk? (non ho ben capito che supporto è)
<aldos> perché nel bios tenevi già settato al primo posto "all usb key" e al secondo "all usb hdd"
<aldos> sarebbe dovuto andare già prima che entrassi nel bios
<attempt> prendi unetbootin  e metti la iso del so nella penna usando unetbootin se non sei sicuro di averlo bootable
<Kalce> è una chiavetta kingston
<Kalce> di + non sò
<aldos> Kalce non c'entra la marca. Secondo me non hai creato correttamente la pennetta di avvio.
<aldos> segui il consiglio di attempt
<attempt> alcune chiavette hanno piu' di una partizione. controlla che ne abbia solo una e poi usa unetbootin
<Kalce> cosa è unetbootin?
<Kalce> melo scarico dal gestore pacchetti?
<attempt> programma , gira su linux e su win. crea so su pennetta avviabili. basta scegliere la iso e se la scarica. oppure gliela dai tu da cartella se la hai.
<attempt> si anche da gestore.
<Kalce> ok, me la stò scaricando?
<Vancio> guardate che in ubuntu c'è di default il programma per creare live usb
<attempt> controlla prima che la penna non abbia due partizioni, come le sansdisk che hanno un programma win da eliminare.
<Vancio> è "creatore dischi di avvio"
<Kalce> scaricato.... adesso cosa faccio?
<attempt> si puoi usare anche creatore dischi di avvio.
<attempt> aprilo
<Kalce> fatto
<attempt> la penna e' collegata?
<Kalce> si
<attempt> hai la iso di ubuntu?
<Kalce> dentro la chiavetta
<attempt> ce l'avevi messa tu a mano?
<Kalce> si
<attempt> copia la iso originale come l'avevi scaricata sul desktop
<aldos> ecco perché non partiva la chiavetta!
<Kalce> si l' ho copiata sulla chiavetta
<attempt> poi dal programma selezioni la iso da rendere avviabile nella penna e la penna come device dove creare il so avviabile. poi fa' tutto lui.
<attempt> selezioni la iso dandogli il percorso al desktop dove dovresti averla adesso.
<attempt> in alternativa se selezioni ubuntu su unetbootin se la scarica da se la iso. e' importante che non sbagli e la piazzi nella chiavetta. la riconosci dalle dimensioni.
<Kalce> provo
<attempt> vedere se hai impostato bene la sequenza di boot sul bios e' facile. dovresti vedere lampeggiare prima il cd, poi la chiavetta e infine il led dell'hd.
<Kalce> stò riportando la iso nel desktop poi riapro unetbootin
<attempt> esiste programma identico gia' integrato in ubuntu. si chiama creatore di dischi di avvio. funziona uguale.
<attempt> non puoi piazzare una iso live direttamente su una penna usb copiandocela semplicemente perche' non risultera' avviabile. devi usare uno di quei due programmi.
<Kalce> scusate.... ho un problema extrapc  che mi costringe a chiudere......
<Kalce> scusate.....
<Kalce> bye bye
<momi> buongiorno a tutti
<momi> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai non riesco ad installare xubunutu 11 sulla mia macchina
<momi> ho un pc con ram da 256
<ugone> sono collegato al mio pc tramite ssh ora vorrei passare da tty (quella che è ora ) a tty2 c'è un modo par farlo direttamente da terminale? oppure che cosa devo dare per connettermi direttamente a tty2?
<ugone> momi, il cd è valido? l'md5 del cd è corretto?
<momi> md5 del cd è corretto
<momi> ho controllato e sembra ok
<momi> quando installao xubuntu ci mette tantissimo per installare, circa 12 ore, credetemi
<momi> e durante queste 12 ore si blocca spesso e devo premere ripetutamente invio per farlo ripartire (cosa molto strana)
<ugone> non è una soluzione ma potresti provare a mettere lxde che è ancor + leggera di xubuntu
<momi> quando al termine di questa lunga maratona riesco ad installare xubuntu il sistema operativo non si avvia
<ugone> lo fai con il cd alternate?
<momi> no lo faccio con il cd desktop-386
<ugone> non va bene
<momi> quindi sarà questa la ragione
<momi> se lo installassi con alternate funzionerebbe?
<ugone> in teoria si anche se sei proprio al limite
<ugone> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/xubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ugone> però probabilmente ti andra megli lununtu
<momi> ah ecco, e lubuntu è guale a xubuntu?
<momi> dove lo trovo?
<ugone> http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/lubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ugone> oppure se hai una buona connessione ti conviene direttamente con il miniiso
<ugone> e fai sicuramente meglio
<momi> cosa sarebbe il miniiso?
<ugone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<momi> e in cosa differiste xubuntu da lubuntu?
<ugone> il mini.iso è un cd da 19 mb se non ricordo troppo male
<ugone> e scarica tutto da internet
<momi> ora sto scaricando xubuntu alternate che mi hai linkato tu
<ugone> l'unico problema è che devi avere la scheda di rete riconosciuta al volo
<momi> dovrebbe andar bene
<momi> sì la mia scheda di rete per fortuna viene riconosciuta al volo
<momi> cmq tu pensi che con l'alternate dovrei risolvere il problema?
<ugone> ok allora prova il mini.iso
<momi> con xubuntu alternate
<ugone> si
<ugone> ma lubuntu va con 128 mentre xubuntu vuole almeno 256
<ugone> per cui sei proprio al limite
<momi> pero io i 256 li ho! :-)
<momi> ah ok
<momi> e lubuntu in cosa differisce?
<ugone> http://lubuntu.net/
<ugone> ovvio che poi se ci installi sopra 1000 pacchetti si bloccherà anche lui
<aldos> domanda: vorrei creare un calendario con Ubuntu. Quali programmi e quale procedura posso usare?
<momi> ok grazie mille
<momi> ora provo
<momi> vedo però che lubuntu non è in italiano
<ugone> qualcosa in ita c'è
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<momi> deduco quindi che la minimale è ancora più leggera dell'alternate
<ugone> è il mini iso
<ugone> quel link ti fa vedere come fare per aver il sistema il + leggero possibile
<momi> grazie. quindi mi conviene fare così (ditemi se erro) installo prima xubuntu alternate, se anche questo mi gira lentamente mettu ubuntu minimale... ho ben afferrato?
<momi> *metto
<ugone> si
<andra8186> giorno a tutti
<Devidino> andra8186,  ciao
<enrry> hi all!
<Devidino> enrry,  ciao
<Mito125> ciao
<Devidino> Mito125,  ciao
<Mito125> sto cercando di far partire ubuntu 11.04 minimal su vmware... Non riesco a farlo partire... Faccio l'installazione, ma quando riavvio non parte la macchina virtuale... Non arriva in pratica alla shell, così da poter installare i pacchetti che mi servono...
<Mito125> ciao devidino
<Mito125> devo aspettare qui vero???
<Devidino> Mito125,  mmm dove si blocca? per macchine virtuali non saprei come comportarmi
<Mito125> in pratica non si riavvia
<Mito125> si blocca prima di caricare grub
<Mito125> perchè io non lo vedo proprio
<Mito125> se ricarico l'immagine minimal, invece grub lo vedo, ma non parte lo stesso...
<Devidino> Mito125,  non sò aiutarti perchè macchina virtuale :) poi con un software che non ho mai usato, provato a usare VirtualBox
<Devidino> ?
<Devidino> vado ciao
<Mito125> ho risolto... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/761830 devo premere alt+f1 per accedere alla shell
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 761830 in grub2 "grub2 still hands off to blank tty7 on non-Server command-line-only systems and some Server systems" [Low,Confirmed]
<Mito125> poi funziona
<Mito125> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> volevo fare una domanda riguardo una scheda wifi dell'alfa awuso36h
<tdk200> con xp il led della scheda si illumina solo al passaggio di dati
<tdk200> tipo se scarico o navigo, su ubuntu invece il led resta acceso lampeggiando freneticamente, come posso verificare se ha qualche problema o malfunzionamento?
<luca1202> onestamente dubito che ci sia qualche problema di funzionamento.... hai provato a dare un occhio su google?
<luca1202> o a cercare nel wiki o nel forum?
<tdk200> no
<ubuntu1010> ciao a tutti! vorrei usare il mio iphone 4 con maverick ma non mi riesce: dbus error, qualcuno sa farlo?
<SaaMmY> ubuntu1010 intendi dire che vuoi impostare iphone accessibile da ubuntu maverick?
<ubuntu1010> vorrei almeno aggiornare la musica..
<ubuntu1010> premetto che con un ipod nano di qualche anno fa funziona
<SaaMmY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ubuntu1010> grazie, lo leggo subito
<SaaMmY> se non conosci l'inglese o vuoi una mano consulta qui
<e-DIO-t> o magari nel dubbio....ah no è il supporto ufficiale.
<SaaMmY> e-DIO-t da quanto tempo
<SaaMmY> ciao
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<e-DIO-t> eh ho avuto un po' di vacanze e sto sotto sfratto :) è un periodo un po' cosi'
<SaaMmY> bn  bn
<ubuntu1010> saamy, il terminale mi da messaggi di errore, devo iniziare da mkdir /tmp/packages && cd /tmp/packages , giusto?
<SaaMmY> e-DIO-t se stavi seguendo ti prego di provvedere tu
<SaaMmY> dio vede e provvede giusto?
<e-DIO-t> no no
<e-DIO-t> i cellulari sono il male
<e-DIO-t> non so niente :D Dipendesse da me staremmo tutti col baracchino dentro casa
<e-DIO-t> cmq in genere ubuntu1010 , oltre a dire che da errore, è il caso di dire che errore da :D
<ubuntu1010> allora ho installato ipheth-utils , forse è il caso di riavviare...?
<SaaMmY> vero ubuntu1010 che errori ti da? !paste
<SaaMmY> !paste | ubuntu1010
<ubot-it> ubuntu1010: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu1010> un secondo, riprovo..
<ubuntu1010> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/tmp/packages": File già esistente
<ubuntu1010> questo dopo che inserisco mkdir /tmp/packages && cd /tmp/packages
<SaaMmY> si allora se leggi dic che già c'è
<SaaMmY> quindi ometti il comando mkdir /tmp/packages && e inserisci solo cd /tmp/packages e continua
<ubuntu1010>  sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4   quando metto questo dice operazione non valida
<SaaMmY> !paste | ubuntu1010
<ubot-it> ubuntu1010: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu1010> SaaMmY http://paste.ubuntu.com/681865/
<ubuntu1010> SaaMmY dopo questo comando dice operazioen non valida
<SaaMmY> ubuntu1010 dovresti copiarmi tutto compreso l'errore
<SaaMmY> lo so il comando qual è
<ubuntu1010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681866/
<SaaMmY> si dice hold
<SaaMmY> perchè lo dice in inglese
<SaaMmY> asp
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, qual'è il problema?
<ubuntu1010> sto cercando di usare l'iphone con maverick... sto seguendo le istruzioni di Saammy  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone)
<SaaMmY> cristian_c: deve seguire questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<cristian_c> a che punto siete arrivati
<cristian_c> ?
<ubuntu1010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681866/
<SaaMmY> a che dice
<SaaMmY> opensource@opensource-pc:~$ sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4 E: Operazione hold non valida
 * nicotano  saluta
<tdk200> scusate ho dimenticato di chiedere ma le icone su ubuntu 11.04 si possono fare??
<tdk200> ciao nicotano
<cristian_c> ho visto che ci sono anche strani ppa O.o
<tdk200> Scusate la domanda dicevo più piccole si possono fare
<nicotano> tdk200, ciao
<tdk200> rimpicciolirle è possibile
<SaaMmY> su nautilus certamente tdk200
<ubuntu1010> si praticamente giorni fa ho installato MaverickTool e li ha aggiunti il programma quei repository
<tdk200> SaaMmY, sul desktop c'è qualche possibilità di farle più piccole?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, troppi casini, temo che hai mandato a donnine allegre il sistema dei pacchetti
<SaaMmY> si proprio sul desktop dicevo io, ma sempre se usi nautilus... se stai su ubuntu al 99 % è nautilus
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c allora che faccio?
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<ubuntu1010> ripristino il source.list?
<nicotano> tdk200, devi lanciare gconf-editor poi nella parte sinistra scegli apps e poi nautilus
<tdk200> come posso?? SaaMmY ?
<cristian_c> non sarebbe male, ma ormai saranno installati pacchetti che non c'entrano nietne con quelli ufficiali
<SaaMmY> tdk200: fai tasto destro sulla icona che vuoi ridimensionare sul desktop poi -> ridimensiona icona <-
<cristian_c> Natty, Maverick o Lucid?
<ubuntu1010> maverick
<tdk200> tutte assieme nn si può?
<nicotano> tdk200, poi desktop-metadata e ancora icon_wiev e nella parte destra impostare default zoom level
<SaaMmY> no tdk200
<cristian_c> ipheth-utils fatto?
<ubuntu1010> ho ripristinato l'originale
<ubuntu1010> si
<dan_> Salve
<cristian_c> stai provando con Amarok?
<dan_> C'e' qualcuno che ha esperienza di ubuntu11.10b e gnome3?
<ubuntu1010> lo installo subito...
<ubuntu1010> si però non monta l'iphone .... dbus error
<nicotano> !beta | dan_
<ubot-it> dan_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> quindi hai aggiunto i backports
<cristian_c> ?
<dan_> io uso la versione beta anche per segnalare i bug
<cristian_c> sono un po' rischiosi, ma sempre meglio dei ppa di non si sa dove
<dan_> grazie cmq per il consiglio :)
<ubuntu1010> questo non lo so...
<cristian_c> This problem (and many others) is fixed in the KDE 4.6 release, which you can install from the Kubuntu Backports PPA, like this:
<cristian_c> il wiki dice questo
<dan_> e scusate per il rumore (prima volta in ubuntu chat)
<ubuntu1010> ah si si... ho seguito tutto.... ma ora che ho ripristinato il source.list mi tocca rifarlo?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, aggiungi soltanto i backports
<ubuntu1010> ok
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi nelle chiavi gpg fallo presente subito però
<cristian_c> non aspettare l'ultimo comando per scriverlo
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> stop
<cristian_c> la procedura che segue
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c ho dato il secondo comando... sta finendo
<cristian_c> credo che vada eseguita soltanto se non si vogliono effettuare gli aggiornamenti di tutti i pacchetti di kde
<cristian_c> intendi questo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c si fatto
<cristian_c> stop
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, credo che tu debba riavviare senza fae nient'altro
<ubuntu1010> ok riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, quindi tutti quei comandi successivi non li devi dare
<cristian_c> se prima li hai dati hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> uhm
<SaaMmY> no perche lui su maverick sta
<SaaMmY> su 1010
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> ho seguito il paragrafo su maverick
<SaaMmY> io ho agito con prudenza
<SaaMmY> non ho nuociuto
<cristian_c> ma probailmente ha nuociuto anche l fatto che aveva dei ppa
<SaaMmY> cazzi suoi
<cristian_c> beh, uno non può sapere all'inizio
<cristian_c> avevo proposto sul forum di impedire ai neo-utenti di aggiungere i pppa
<cristian_c> in modo che prima si facciano un pochino di gavetta
<SaaMmY> è venuto voleva sapere come aggiornare la musica su maverick del suo iphone4
<cristian_c> sì, in questo caso i repo di maverick erano necessari
<cristian_c> io parlavo degli altri ppa che aveva
<SaaMmY> lui ha usato proprio perchè neoutente un tool
<SaaMmY> che aggiunge i ppa
<cristian_c> eh, ma in ogni caso non si possono aggiunger ppa così come caramelle, molti lo fanno e il sistema si incasina
<ubuntu1010> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681879/
<ubuntu1010> SaaMmy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681879/ ragazzi mi esce il solito messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> ubuntu1010, apri amarok, e guarda in Informazioni o Help la versione di amarok corrente
<cristian_c> SaaMmY, molti addirittura aggiungono i ppa e non sanno cos'è un ppa o un sources.list, nonché un repo
<ubuntu1010> Amarok Version 2.3.2 Using KDE 4.5.5 (KDE 4.5.5)
<SaaMmY> nella guida è specificato deve avere KDE 4.6
<SaaMmY> è old
<cristian_c> uhm, non è stato aggiornato
<cristian_c> noj capisco
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> eppure i backports li ha aggiunti
<cristian_c> e ha dato l'update
<ubuntu1010> eppure con l'ipod nano (un pò vecchio) riesco a sincronizzare la musica
<ubuntu1010> solo con l'iphone e con ipod touch non mi riesce
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get hold
<cristian_c> forse è questo che ha bloccato le cose
<SaaMmY> cristian_c: riusciresti a fargli installare kde 4.6 da tar.bz2?
<cristian_c> uhm
<SaaMmY> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.6.0/src/
<cristian_c> SaaMmy, magari sarebbe un'idea installare Amarok in opt
<cristian_c> un po' come con le versioni di test di openoffice
<cristian_c> però se utilizza pacchetti dei repo come dipendenze probabilmente non risolvi un cavolo lo stesso
<cristian_c> servirebbe un amarok stand-alone
<cristian_c> e comunque non credo cse ne poss aparlare in questo canale
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda quanto detto prima:
<cristian_c> si dovrebbe sbloccare i paccheti bloccati con hold
<cristian_c> e togliere tutta la robaccia installata magari di lucid
<cristian_c> però è la prima volta che vedo quel comando
<cristian_c> non so come si possano sbloccare una volta bloccati
<cristian_c> secondo me si può fare da gui in Synaptic
<ubuntu1010> ma li ho bloccati io con quel programma?
<cristian_c> no, c'erano dei comandi che venivano dati successivamente all'aggiunta dei backports che in relatà potevano essere non dati
<cristian_c> SaaMmY1, che ne pensi?
<cristian_c> è solo un'idea
<SaaMmY1> scusate son caduto
<cristian_c> sei riuscito a leggere?
<SaaMmY1> intanto tiè http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-SC-4-6-0-on-Ubuntu-10-10-181253.shtml
<SaaMmY1> non ho letto cristian_c
<cristian_c> ti posto il pezzo di log mancante in pvt
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano80> ciao a tutti e buon pomeriggio, qualcuno saprebbe/potrebbe dirmi come fare per cancellare tutti i file con lo stesso nome nel sistema, con uno script non so...
<e-DIO-t> anche nella stessa cartella stefano?
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, se sono nella stessa cartella rm nomefile* dovrebbe funzionare, se sono sparsi
<e-DIO-t> sudo find /dovevuoicercare -type f -name "nomefile*" -exec rm {} \;
<e-DIO-t> ps: Steeler .
<e-DIO-t> ehm... stefano80
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, dimmi
<e-DIO-t> eh, vedi sopra.
<stefano80> ok
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, adesso faccio
<enrry> goodbye all!
<e-DIO-t> in tutti e due i casi: controlla che non ci siano file che non vuoi cancellare che si chiamino nomefile*
<e-DIO-t> che non si fa problemi e ti cancella pure quelli :D [na: nel caso ti mancasse -> nomefile* = qualsiasi file che abbia come nome nomefile seguito da qualsiasi carattere (tipo se hai file foo e fee, f* te li cancella tutti e due)]
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, ho dato il comando poi sudo updatedb e poi locate "nomefile", ma sembrano ancora presenti
<e-DIO-t> quale comando dei due?
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, mi dimentico sempre l'evidenziatore :D
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, dimmi
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, in che senso scusa
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, quale dei due ai lanciato? Nel dubbio per verificare prova un sudo find / -type f -name "nomefile*" e vedi se trova qualcosa
<stefano80> ok
<SaaMmY> e-DIO-t hai letto della cedola secca?
<SaaMmY> ops in chat
<e-DIO-t> ad ogni modo si e non c'ho capito molto SaaMmY :D
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, allora con il comando che mi hai detto adesso non trova nulla ho provato anche con *nome_file*    *nome_file    nome_file*, quindi è da ritenersi inesistente, ma updatedb non aggiorna
<e-DIO-t> scusa
<e-DIO-t> ma com'è che si chiamano i "nomefile" che vai cercando?
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, mysql
<e-DIO-t> ....?!
<e-DIO-t> vuoi cancellare "mysql" ?!
<e-DIO-t> o N file che hai chiamato mysqlecqualcosa?
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, tutto cio' che riconduce al programma, ho provato con i vari apt-get autoremove, purge ecc., ma resta sempre qualcosa
<SaaMmY> ma sempre in root?
<SaaMmY> se non va manco root allora da live
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<SaaMmY> ciao a te
<stefano80> ciao
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, ah ecco  :P boh, ma perchè sti' file residui che problemi ti danno?
<SaaMmY> inquinano col CO2...
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, allora ho installato il programma in tutti i modi ma ho sempre dei problemi, con le guide di internet non sono riuscito sa risolvere ed ho pensato di togliere tutto per ripartire da zero e vedere dove è il problema
<e-DIO-t> define problemi:
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, definisci "problemi"
<luigis> ciao come faccio a scoprire uno spyware nel mio pc ?
<SaaMmY> luigis ma che sistema operativo usi?
<luigis> ubuntu
<SaaMmY> vuoi sapere su ubuntu che spyware posso arrivare?
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, vado con sudo apt-get install mysql-server, poi installo il client e l'admin. Il server non si avvia, il file my.cnf non c'è, con mysql service start ricevo job failed start
<SaaMmY> *possono
<luigis> no no
<luigis> ho proprio uno spyware installato
<luigis> ma non so come identificarlo
<SaaMmY> come lo hai installato?
<luigis> eh boh
<SaaMmY> si è autoinstallato?
<luigis> mica l'ho installato io
<e-DIO-t> stefano80, eh....inizia a vedere che c'è nei log [ di solito /var/log/mysql/qualcosa se nonr icordo male ], o eventualmente dentro messages o dmesg
<luigis> non lo so
<luigis> potrebbe essere stato qualcuno
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, vuoti
<SaaMmY> luigis su ubuntu quasi niente... anzi niente si autoinstalla
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, strano
<luigis> eh si come no!
<SaaMmY> luigis se proprio vuoi avere una certezza in più usa firestarter
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, adesso riprovo con apt-get install, magari risolviamo
<e-DIO-t> mmmmmmmh
<luigis> SaaMmY: non serve
<SaaMmY> su ubuntu non avvengono di quelle cose e se qualcuno è entrato nel tuo ubuntu allora conosce la tua password e il nome utente
<luigis> vedo uscire con uno sniffer traffico non autorizzato
<luigis> credo sia qualche modulo del kernel
<SaaMmY> allora conseguenzialmente se lo ritieni necessario cambia password
<luigis> SaaMmY: mai sentito parlare di parole come exploit e rootkit ?
<SaaMmY> è inverosimile luigis
<luigis> si si come no
<luigis> anche l'ultimo bug di apache è inverosimile ?
<luigis> praticamente il 60% dei server web apache sono vulnerabili
<AlexZion> ciao luigis , sono appena arrivato , posso chiederti come mai sei sicuro di avere uno spyware , voglio dire.., cosa succede di anomalo ?
<SaaMmY> non ne so niente scusa la mia ignoranza
<luigis> dalla sniffer vedo uscire traffico in upload
<luigis> via gmail
<luigis> covert channel
<onebitxajax> luigis: quale sniffer?
<bobbybong> luigis, hai un aplet che ti guarda le mail su gmail? perché tanta paranoia :D
<luigis> beh un applet non fa upload di 200 kb
<AlexZion> e dimmi luigis, hai qualche config  particolare , tipo servizi ceh magari hanno aperto delle porte o cose simili ?
<luigis> e non ho applet
<luigis> onebitxajax: ho messo una macchina tra il router e il pc con su wireshark
<attempt> !iptables
<luigis> ho iptables abilitato e i servizi che apro li apro solo per usi temporanei
<luigis> smaba, ftp ecc
<onebitxajax> luigis: su che sito ce l'upload
<luigis> gmail
<luigis> quindi non posso vedere nulla in quantto è tutto criptato
<SaaMmY> è probabile
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681906/
<SaaMmY> diventa probabile parlando di gmail
<e-DIO-t> ma pensa te stefano80
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, dimmi
<e-DIO-t> non ci credo che è apparmor a fermartelo suvvia
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho istallato la 11.04 su hp pavillon dm 1 non funziona wireless qualcuno mi pio aiutare grazie
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, e che cos'è appmor
<stefano80> adesso google
<attempt> setta la macchina come proxy e blocca tutto con iptables, usalo anche nella macchina principale.cambia account gmail. e se usi wifi metti wpa2 e cambia pass.
<e-DIO-t> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/+bug/619172
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, eeem appArmor
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 619172 in mysql-5.1 "AppArmor Denied" [Low,Fix released]
<e-DIO-t> se non ricordo male è 'na sandbox per l'isolamento dei programmi...roba di sicurezza :D
<onebitxajax> luigis: perche se ce conneccione in uscira su gmail allora ce un virus?
<onebitxajax> luigis: potrebbe essere il dns
<e-DIO-t> oppure prism, oppure googlesalcazzoapplet
<SaaMmY> onebitxajax: ma allora sei tu il colpevole! muhuahuahuauhauha
<luigis> scusa non mi risulta che gmail sia un dns
<SaaMmY> gmail usa un dns google
<SaaMmY> normalmente
<attempt> !clamav
<ubot-it> clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<luigis> e non mi risulta che per risolvere gli host si debba fare upload di 200k
<SaaMmY> google raccoglie info automaticamente
<SaaMmY> ha dei bot
<SaaMmY> uno potrebbe cammuffarsi per quello
<SaaMmY> 200 k?
<attempt> cambia host di posta e usane uno che non richieda l'uso del browser e non sia figlio di google
<luigis> ho fatto delle prove con un altra macchina
<luigis> e non avvengono anomalie di quel tipo sullo stesso account gmail
<SaaMmY> io devo riavviare brb
<luigis> vabbè grazie lo stesso
<stefano80> e-DIO-t, mi conviene mettere il profilo in modalità esecutiva o disabilitare l'infrastruttura apparmor?
<rorro007> nessuno puo aiutarmi
<AlexZion> rorro007: ciao , che succede con la wireless !?!, innanzitutto risulta accesa o no !?!, il sistema la rileva ?
<rorro007> AlexZion , si pero non mi vede nessuna rete
<AlexZion> su che sistema sei !?! ubuntu , kubuntu o cosa , e che versione ?
<rorro007> AlexZion, ubuntu
<rorro007> 11.04
<AlexZion> ok , quindi se fai una scansione con la wireless , non vedi reti !?!
<rorro007> AlexZion, adesso son col cavo, e non vedeo proprio il alto a destra reti disponibili
<AlexZion> perdonami , ma non uso gnome , e non mi rendo conto di come funziona il network manager, sono abituato a quello di kde , dove all'avvio non vede le reti ed è normale , perceh devi andare su gestisci reti /wireless/ aggiungi , e a quel punto , puoi fare la scansione  e vedi le reti disponibili ......, non so se in gnome sia lo stesso .....
<giorgio_> ciao ragazzi
<rorro007> AlexZion, ok grazie lo stesso
<giorgio_> ho un problema ho la srivania tutta grigia si vede solo la barradi sopra e la barra di sotto
<giorgio_> potete aiutarmi
<enrylinux> sudo iwconfig  da terminale rorro007
<giorgio_> per me?
<attempt> no tu resetti gnome.
<SaaMmY> giorgio_: dillo
<giorgio_> a ok
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio_> aspe nn ho capito bene
<giorgio_> cosa faccio
<attempt> rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio_> non ne ho nascoste
<attempt> apri una cartella a caso e si apre il gestore delle cartelle
<giorgio_> solo che nn ho piu
<AlexZion> enrylinux: è già scappavo , volevo farlo provare anche io da terminale mahhh , è andato .. :D
<giorgio_> desktop
<SaaMmY> !invio | giorgio_
<ubot-it> giorgio_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> !domanda | giorgio_
<ubot-it> giorgio_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<attempt> giorgio_ puoi aprire un terminale?
<giorgio_> ok
<giorgio_> si
<attempt> apri il terminale
<giorgio_> ok
<attempt> sai l'indirizzo della tua home?
<giorgio_> no
<attempt> sara' tipo /home/giorgio/
<giorgio_> cosa scrivo nel terminale?
<attempt> scrivi cd /home/
<giorgio_> ora cmq se puo essere utile ho un netbook acer aspire one con xubuntu 11.04
<attempt> xubuntu non ha il desktop di ubuntu.
<SaaMmY> no ha thunar
<SaaMmY> di default
<SaaMmY> puoi cancellarlo e sostituirlo con nautilus
<SaaMmY> io l'ho fatto
<SaaMmY> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> SaaMmY, ciao :)
<giorgio_> scusa non sono un genio del pc  puoi spiegarmi passo passo che devo fare per risolvere il prblema
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<attempt> giorgio_ non conosco xubuntu. e tu hai quello. prima andava bene?
<giorgio_> si
<attempt> ahi gia' provato a riavviare?
<giorgio_> mi serve qualeche st5riscia di terminale
<attempt> hai*
<giorgio_> per fare tornare l'immagine della scrivania con cestino e tutte le altre icone
<giorgio_> ora è tutta grigia non si vono icone ma solo le due barre  , quella di sopra e quella di sotto
<giorgio_> si
<giorgio_> ed è tutto punto e a capo
<attempt> nel terminale dai cd /home/   poi dai ls e enter.  dovresti vedere una lista di cartelle.
<attempt> una e' a nome tuo. devo sapere come si chiama.
<enrylinux> click destro sul desktop ti da qualche input giorgio
<giorgio_> nel terminale mi spunta giorgio scritto blu e sotto rispuntagiorgio@Giorgio:/home $
<attempt> sudo mv /home/Giorgio/.gnome2 /home/Giorgio/.gnome2old
<attempt> il terminale ti chiede la password. gliela dai sulla fiducia in quanto non la vedi e dai enter
<giorgio_> vedo
<Mito125> ciao
<attempt> se il terminale risponde qualcosa lo metti in paste. leggi ubot giorgio_
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> ri cia a tutti non so piu dove sbattere la testa ho istallato la 11.04 ubuntu su pavilon dm 1 non mi va la wifi e touchpad non funziona tasto destro
<giorgio_> sudo mv /home/Giorgio/.gnome2 /home/Giorgio/.gnome2old
<SaaMmY> rorro007 ahahahahha ancora la faccenda del touchpad mancino?
<SaaMmY> ma controlla non è che è impostato per mancini?
<Mito125> ho appena installato una versione minimal di ubuntu.... Dopo l'installazione ho dato apt-get install xorg xfce4 e poi ho dato apt-get install xubuntu-default-settings... Ora però non mi fa andare oltre al gdm, anche se faccio il login mi riporta senza al gdm, posso avviare una console di ripristino dal gdm ma non so come riparare...
<rorro007> SaaMmY, scusa
<giorgio_> mv: l obbietivo ".gnome2old non è unadirectory
<giorgio_> che faccio
<SaaMmY> scusami tu rorro007 devo riavviare
<attempt> giorgio_  che dice se dai cd /home/Giorgio/
<rorro007> nessuno da iutarmi che non so come mai non mi funziona il wifi
<rorro007> SaaMmY, non penso che sia un problema sia il mancino o no
<SaaMmY> ma no rorro007 scherzavo
<SaaMmY> non so come aiutarti
<AlexZion> rorro007: prima sei sparito , volevo farti fare delle prove .....
<rorro007> SaaMmY, scusa mi se mi permetto sono qui per risolvere problemi non per scherzare
<SaaMmY> figurati rorro007 ecco perchè ho riavviato
<SaaMmY> mi spiace che nessuno intervenga
<rorro007> AlexZion, eccomi
<SaaMmY> io se potessi non riavvierei
<SaaMmY> ma darei una mano
<AlexZion> ok , dai ifconfig da terminale e dimmi se vede la wireless e se si chiama wlan0 per caso ...
<rorro007> SaaMmY, non c'è problema
<rorro007> AlexZion, scusa sono andato a vedere di risolvere anche altri problemi ma non c'è lo fatta
<AlexZion> ok tranquillo rorro007, però facciamo in fretta che devo uscire poi ...
<rorro007> AlexZion, wifi e touchpad
<rorro007> AlexZion, va bene
<AlexZion> rorro007: allora è wlan0 o no ?
<rorro007> AlexZion, scusa ma come faccio a vederlo
<AlexZion> se mi leggevi sopra lo sapresti .. :D rorro007 comunque ....... apri il terminale e scrivi "ifconfig" poi dai invio ovviamente senza le virgolette
<rorro007> AlexZion, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681947/
<AlexZion> rorro007: quindi non ti vede proprio la wireless ......
<rorro007> AlexZion, no
<AlexZion> rorro007: metti su pastebin il risultato di lspci
<AlexZion> e suppongo rorro007 che un eventuale led della wireless sta spento , giusto !?!
<rorro007> AlexZion, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681949/
<rorro007> AlexZion, no è acceso mi fa anche da bluetthot
<AlexZion> temo che ti servano i driver ....
<rorro007> AlexZion, e dove li trovo e come si istallano
<AlexZion> bella domanda , sto googlando .... :D
<AlexZion> ma dimmi rorro007 il tuo sistema è 32 o 64 bit ?
<enrylinux> rorro007 il sistema è agiornato?
<enrylinux> aggiornato
<rorro007> AlexZion, 32, si sitema aggirnato
<xiaoy> rorro007, sudo ifconfig -a
<stefano80> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi perchè questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681955/  fino ad adesso non ho mai avuto problemi con linux, adesso ne sto incontrando di diversi
<rorro007> AlexZion, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681957/
<AlexZion> rorro007: ho trovato diversi post sul forum di ubuntu , e tutti parlano di un driver che puoi trovare sul sito opensuse , ma non saprei .... il post comunque è questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779005&page=2 , io ora devo proprio scappare
<rorro007> AlexZion, grazie mille della tua disponibilità alla prossima
<AlexZion> di niente , figurati rorro007, comunque sono certo che qualcun'altro ti aiuterà ......, xiaoy se non sbaglio ne aveva intenzione ... ;)
<AlexZion> buon prosegumento ....
 * xiaoy sta per andar via, me spiace
<rorro007> niente non grazie lo stesso spero che c'è qualcuno dâltro che mi può aiutare
<xiaoy> rorro007, hai visto questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751685 ?
<rorro007> xiaoy, ho visto ma cosa devo fare
<xiaoy> stefano80, così non dice niente quella roba: manca il contesto :)
<xiaoy> rorro007, a te la scheda non ha mai funzionato vero?
<xiaoy> e sei su una natty (11.04) vero?
<rorro007> xiaoy, ho tolto seven e tutto funzionava e messo ubuntu 11.04
<xiaoy> e non funziona la wireless, vero?
<xiaoy> rorro007!
<rorro007> xiaoy, no no funziona
<stefano80> xiaoy, ho avviato gparted normalmente da interfaccia grafica sembrava partisse ma poi all'inizio la finestra scompariva, ho provato da riga di comando e viene fuori quello e basta
<xiaoy> rorro007, no sembrafa dall'ifconfig però. Allora cosa non va?
<rorro007> xiaoy, che strano
<xiaoy> stefano80, rimuovi con purge gparted e reinstalla, dovrebbe ritornare normale
<xiaoy> rorro007, io ancora devo capire ... -_-
<stefano80> xiaoy, ok
 * xiaoy è confuso
<xiaoy> stefano80, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=465754.0;imode
<rorro007> xiaoy, non so come mai pero col cavo funziona ma la wifi niente
<xiaoy> rorro007, è perché non hai i drivers per la scheda audio installati
<rorro007> xiaoy, scusa che centra audio con wifi
<rorro007> xiaoy, e come si istallano questi benedetti driver
<xiaoy> rorro007, con calma... dal tuo lspci risulta che hai una scheda wifi, dal tuo ifconfig risulta che non è vista, dal forum che ti ho postato risulta che queste cose risultano anche ad altri utenti e che si può installare il driver giusto
<xiaoy> ahh
<xiaoy> rorro007, come va il tuo inglese?
<stefano80> xiaoy, niente sempre lo stesso. Ho scaricato ubuntu-natty ed adesso la installo
<rorro007> xiaoy, 0 assuluto
<xiaoy> stefano80, non ti conviene semplicemente aggiornare ?
<stefano80> xiaoy, ho provato qualche giorno fa a fare l'avanzamento ed alla fine si è bloccato tutto ed è rimasto lo schermo acceso con con l'immagine iniziale di ubuntu. Tutto bloccato, ho riavviato ed il sistema non partiva
<xiaoy> stefano80, allora se non hai dati da perdere sulla partizione dove installi puoi semplicemente mettere la 11.04 :)
<xiaoy> rorro007, aspe...
<rorro007> xiaoy, si
<stefano80> xiaoy, si, vado, ci troviamo grazie
<xiaoy> stefano80, :)
<xiaoy> rorro007, hai ubuntu 32 o 64?
<rorro007> xiaoy, penso la 32
<rorro007> xiaoy, da dove lo vedo
<rorro007> xiaoy, ti dico ho istallato la 10.10 32 poi ho fatto l'aggiornamento
<rorro007> xiaoy, penso che ho la 32
<xiaoy> rorro007, leggiti tutto il post http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&tl=it&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1751685%26page%3D1
<xiaoy> chiedi aiuto nel canale se hai problemi, ci sarà di sicuro (lo spero) qualche buon'anima disposta ad aiutarti :)
<xiaoy> il post ha scritto "risolto" e rigurda l'installazione dei drivers della tua Ralink 539 su ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<xiaoy> rorro007, in bocca al lupo o/ ciao
<rorro007> xiaoy, grazie mille
<cristian_c> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<cristian_c> dove posso trovare i log di acpid?
<cristian_c> ho cercato nella documentazione del driver acerwmi
<cristian_c> *acer-wmi
<jumpysnake> hello
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato nulla di rilevante
<jumpysnake> hello
<cristian_c> non ho trovato nulla che potesse essere riconducibile alla possibilità che acer-wmi possa impedire di loggare acpi nei file di log
<cristian_c> voi sapete qualcosa in merito?
<shek> salve a tutti
<shek> sto provando ad utilizzare gnunet ma non riesco a collegarmi hai sever qualcuno di voi puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> hai senz'acca
<shek> :)
<shek> cristian_c, conosci gnunet?
<cristian_c> no
<shek> :(
<cristian_c> shek, a che cosa serve il programma?
<shek> cristian_c, p2p anonimo
<cristian_c> shek, hai visto per caso l'help del programma o sul sito ufficiale?
<shek> cristian_c, si ma non ho risolto
<shek> cristian_c, sono anche sul canale di gnunet ma nessuno risponde...  :(
<cristian_c> shek, coa ti dice di fare l'help?
<shek> cristian_c, ho guardato sul sito, dice di editare il file di configurazione l'ho fatto ma non ho risolto
<cristian_c> sei un po' generico
<shek> in pratica non riesco a scaricare le lista server, ho edito il file inserendo vari link per scarcare questa ista ma nulla...
<shek> *scaricare
<shek> tra l'altro molti link sono morti
<cristian_c> shek, può darsi, ma il link alla pagina che descrive come si compila il file di configurazione me lo puoi indicare?
<cristian_c> in pvt perché qui sono ammessi solo link a ubuntu
<nihil39> ciao, sapete come installare mplayer con il supporto a va-api?
<nihil39> ho un core i3 sandy bridge e vorrei utilizzare l'accelerazione per i video fornita dalla scheda integrata in questo processore
<nihil39> compiz funziona bene
<nihil39> nessuno ha un processore sandy bridge?
<kajino> salve! mi servirebbe un aiuto a scrivere dei file che mi permettano di  modificare con un click la configurazione dei dns per poter passare da un ip ad un altro con un semplice click
<kajino> in windows ho fatto la stessa cosa con dei file bath e il comando netsh
<kajino> tutti a cena vero?! :D
<d4vey> kajino, ?
<d4vey> vediamo se riesco ad aiutarti... ma devi rifare la domanda perchè non ho letto prima
<kajino> ehy ciao :D
<ale73> ciao a tutti
<ale73> c'è un modo per trovare file modificati/creati di recente?
<kajino> grazie... allora dicevo: io ho la connessione a fastweb e questo mi da la posssibilità di avere 5ip diversi. in windows ho creato dei file bat (5 file) con il comando netsh. questo mi consente di cambiare la mia configurazione "manuale" di IP e dns. in modo da poter switchare tra i vari ip con un click. vorrei fare la stessa cosa in ubuntu.
<d4vey> ale73, da interfaccia grafica?
<d4vey> kajino, puoi modificare l'ip manualmente si
<ale73> d4vey non fa differenza va bene anche dal terminale
<d4vey> ale73, io te lo so far fare da interfaccia grafica... gnome...
<ale73> d4vey ok
<kajino> lo so che posso modificarlo manualmente... mi serve 1 o 5 file che lo facciano in automatico
<d4vey> ale73, sicuramente c'è il modo anche da termnale ma non so...
<d4vey> kajino, si asp.
<ale73> d4vey  va bene nautilus
<d4vey> ale73, da terminale fai partire gnome-search-tool
<d4vey> e come regola metti le date che ti interessano
<d4vey> kajino, per uno script ti basta inserire in un file eseguibile i comandi che daresti da terminale
<d4vey> comunque:
<kajino> eh li sapessi sarebbe bello
<kajino> per questo chiedo aiuto, per costruire questo file
<d4vey> kajino, si aspetta ora te li scrivo
<d4vey> pazienta
<ale73> d4vey  ok perfetto , ti rigrazio, buona serata :)
<kajino> :D magnifico
<kajino> considera che sono in wireless e non in eth0
<kajino> scomparisti?
<d4vey> kajino, ci sei?
<d4vey> scusa sono caduto...
<kajino> :D fatto male?
<kajino> :d
<d4vey> :P
<d4vey> allora, apri gedit
<d4vey> kajino, ?
<kajino> eccomi scusa
<kajino> fatto :D
<d4vey> in prima riga scrivi: #!/bin/bash
<d4vey> dai invio e sotto scrivi questa
<kajino> non puoi usare l pastebin?
<d4vey> kajino, no son due righe.
<kajino> ah ok
<d4vey> sotto scrivi: sudo ifconfig eth0 xx.xx.xx.xx netmask yy.yy.yy.yy
<d4vey> dove al posto di xx... metti l'ip e al posto di yy metti la netmask
<kajino> chiaro
<kajino> ma non è wlan0?
<d4vey> netmask che dovrebbe essere sempre 255.255.255.255
<d4vey> kajino, si se è wireless
<d4vey> se è via cavo eth0
<kajino> wlan allora :D
<d4vey> kajino, salvi, rendi eseguibile e fine
<kajino> °_°
<kajino> e per tornare dhcp?
<d4vey> mmm.... non so se c'è un comando... non fai prima a riconnettere?
<kajino> dici che se disconnetto e riconnetto mi da in automatico l'ip dhcp e non quello statico?
<kajino> (e scusa dns e tutte le altre cose lì non devo scriverle?
<d4vey> kajino, si dovrebbe... però non so di preciso non l'ho mai fatto.
<kajino> hmmm
<d4vey> se l'unica cosa che cambi è l'ip non dovresti aver bisogno di cambiarli...
<d4vey> in win li cambiavi?
<kajino> ok.. però come partenza è ok, cioè sapevo che era ifconfig... devo studiarmelo un po
<kajino> penso di si, visto che passi da ip automatico a statico, devi spiegargli a quale dns connettersi no?
<kajino> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/network-configuration.html qui forse da qualche diritta...
<kajino> ma si parla di ubuntu 6 :D
<d4vey> kajino, secondo me no (ma pronto ad esser smentito) in quanto è il server a cui ti connetti che poi ti fa passare dai dns!
<d4vey> ma ripeto, non ne posso esser sicuro.
<kajino> beh non mi resta che fare l'eseguibile e provare
<kajino> scusa la domanda da vero nubbo.. ma come si rende un file eseguibile senza che mi chieda se eseguirlo o aprirlo con gedit?
<d4vey> kajino, bella domanda!
<d4vey> non lo so fare!
<kajino> :D
<kajino> beh però davvero grazie mille
<kajino> ora ci clicco due volte su. vediamo che succede
<kajino> nel caso...addio °_°
<d4vey> kajino, naaa... non si muore per queste cose ;)
<kajino> eheheh no cmq non me o esegue proprio nel terminale °_° me lo apre e basta -.-
<d4vey> kajino, nel senso che non vedi nulla?
<d4vey> kajino, non ci vuole molto ad eseguire quel comando, lo esegue e chiude. stop.
<kajino> no no
<kajino> se lo salvo senza estensione
<kajino> me lo apre semplicemente con gedit
<kajino> non lo esegue in terminale
<FloodBotIt1> kajino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<d4vey> kajino, a scusa... giusto, salvalo come .sh
<d4vey> l'ho dimenticato
<d4vey> kajino, devi anche renderlo eseguibile eh...
<kajino> eh come :D
<bobbybong> !permessi | kajino
<ubot-it> kajino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<d4vey> ecco così! ;)
<kajino> ottimo, ma non sono in grado di farla una cosa del genere. a me interessa che cliccandoci due volte sopra esegua interminale quello che c'è scritto dentro ^^;;
<d4vey> kajino, cosa non sei capace di fare?
<kajino> cambiando con sudo ifconfig wlan0 etc etc da terminale non ero più connesso a nulla, secondo me c'è bisogno anche di dns e altro
<kajino> d4vey,  ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto ma secondo me bisogna fare un file più preciso.. mi studio le modifiche di impostazioni di rete (sperando che modifiche da terminale o file non facciano casino con wicd)
<d4vey> kajino, si e leggiti anche il man di ifconfig
<kajino> yeha :D
<kajino> danke
<kajino> saluto e vado a fa un po' di prove. buon proseguimento
<rorro007> ciao ancora a tutti non sono riuscito a far funzionare la wifi con ubuntu 11.04 su un hp pavilon dm1
<rorro007> nessuno piu aiutarmi a risolvere il problema
<bobbybong> rorro007, lspci | grep -i net
<bobbybong> ! paste | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> bobbybong, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682054/
<rorro007> bobbybong, grep -i net non mi da niente
<bobbybong> rorro007, Ralink corp. Device 539f il chip è questo
<bobbybong> era un comando solo lspci | grep -i net
<bobbybong> rorro007, lspci -nn | grep Ralink
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<rorro007> bobbybong, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682061/
<rorro007> bobbybong, scusa se ci metto tanto ma ho anche problemi con il touch
<rorro007> bobbybong, non so come mail non funziona
<bobbybong> rorro007, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740963
<bobbybong> ha il chip come il tuo e ha risolto
<bobbybong> rorro007, in driver aggiuntivi non hai niente?
<rorro007> bobbybong, scusa la mia ignoranza devo copiare quello dal terminale??
<bobbybong> è il link del forum di uno che gli stessi tuoi problemi
<bobbybong> ha
<rorro007> bobbybong, driver ho solo la ATI
<bobbybong> ! wifi | rorro007 hai letto il wiki
<ubot-it> rorro007 hai letto il wiki: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<bobbybong> ?
<rorro007> bobbybong, desso guardo
<rorro007> bobbybong, ho letto ma niente
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<bobbybong> leggi che nel forum c'è la soluzione ma si tratta di compilare una patch del kernel
<jester-> rorro007: lspci | grep -i network
<rorro007> bobbybong, sono arrivato all2 due istallazione dei pachetti e poi??
<jester-> incolla qui
<rorro007> jester,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682079/
<jester-> rorro007: lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> rorro007: è integrata o usb
<rorro007> jester-, integrata
<jester-> rorro007: lspci | grep -i wifi
<rorro007> jester-, non mi da niente
<jester-> rorro007: lspci
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682082/
<jester-> strana wifi. rorro007 iwconfig
<attempt> ma e' ralink
<jester-> attempt: controllert
<robi__> ciao, sono qui per un aiuto. Installando ubuntu 11.4 su un notebook acer questo ad un punto avanzato dell'installazione si è spento e ora compare solo più un messaggio: error:unknown filesystem . grub rescue>   . Cosa posso fare?
<bobbybong> robi__, reistalla
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682083/
<bobbybong> reinstalla*
<jester-> rorro007: hai natty?
<rorro007> jester-, ??
<jester-> rorro007: ubuntu 11.04?
<rorro007> jester-, si
<robi__> non riesco pia far nulla, non riparte dal CD
<jester-> rorro007: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<bobbybong> robi__, la live dovrebbe partire
<jester-> cetra un tubo la live con installazione farlocca
<jester-> centra*
<rorro007> jester-, ok
<rorro007> jester-, ibstallato
<bobbybong> jester-, ha detto che non gli parte più il cd dellìinstallazione
<jester-> rorro007: poi dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> bobbybong: se ha installato ha usato il cd
<jester-> rorro007: quindi riavvia
<rorro007> jester-, fatto
<attempt> !chat | bobbybong  affacciati un attimo..
<ubot-it> bobbybong  affacciati un attimo..: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rorro007> jester-, ok a dopo
<robi__> non parte, la prima volta ho usato il riavvio assitito (da windows) per avviare da CD, ma ora non  più
<robi__> parrebbe che l unica via sia dare un qualche comando a seguito di quel grub rescue
<jester-> robi__: ma hai installato dentro a winzoz?
<robi__> no, ho ridimensionato la partizione di windows e installato a fianco
<rorro007> jester-, eccomi adesso
<jester-> robi__: vai nel bios e setta avvio da cdrom
<jester-> rorro007: iwconfig
<robi__> gia provato ma non riesco a entrarci
<robi__> per questo ho usato il riavvio assitito dal live CD
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682089/
<jester-> robi__: se il pc ha un menu popup al boot pigiando qualche tasto FX usalo
<jester-> rorro007: hai pacioccato con ndiswrapper per caso?
<jester-> rorro007: nel bios si entra usualmente col tasto canc
<jester-> rorro007 / robi__  nel bios si entra usualmente col tasto canc
<rorro007> jester-, devo vedere è un hp nuovo
<jester-> rorro007: facile che la scheda si disabilitata nel bios
<jester-> rorro007: o che è spenta da tastino
<rorro007> jester-, dici che ma gari non è attivato nel bios
<attempt> iwconfig non la vede affatto infatti
<jester-> rorro007: rfkill list
<jester-> attempt: e lspci la vede a cazzo
<jester-> non da il tipo di chipset
<jester-> rorro007: riavvia e guarda se nel bios è abilitata
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682092/
<jester-> cosi si esclude una causa
<robi__> ora provo tutti i tasti, al boot suggerisce F2 per il stup o F12 per menu multiboot, ma non agiscono
<jester-> rorro007: proprio la wifi non la caga
<rorro007> jester-, provo a vedere dal bios
<rorro007> jester-, a dopo
<jester-> robi__: non avendo la palla di vetro doresti leggere il manuale del pc o stare attento ahi messaggi nella prima schemrata di boot
<jester-> dovresti*
<Vipera> qualcuno per un problema con bluemindo?
<jester-> bluemindo?
<Vipera> sì il player di musica
<jester-> prima volta che lo vedo nominare
<Vipera> ah bene
<Vipera> gxmms non va
<Vipera> banshee è di una lentezza esasperante
<Vipera> questo mi fa sti tiri...
<Vipera> ma uno che deve fare per ascoltarsi i suoi mp3 con ubuntu, a parte bestemmiare
<robi__> nulla, unico messaggio nella prima schermata F2 o F12
<bobbybong> Vipera, mpg123 da terminale
<bobbybong> :)
<jester-> Vipera: vlc totem rithsticazz
<Vipera> mpg123?
<jester-> mplayer
<Vipera> non sfottete, che non capisco niente di linux :(
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> Vipera, c'è ne sono un sacco di programmi per ascoltare mp3
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio#Riproduttori_musicali
<Vipera> proviamo co sta lista...
<Vipera> grazie intanto
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari#Riproduttori_predefiniti
<rorro007> jester-, non ho trovato niente nel bios
<jester-> rorro007: c'è per forza
<jester-> in periferiche integrate o giu di li
<rorro007> nel bios ho trovato
<jester-> di solito hp monta intel
<robi__> nessuno ha qualche idea? Sono proprio bloccato!
<rorro007> jester-, dove trovo la wilfi
<jester-> robi__: devi far partire il cd al boot
<jester-> rorro007: boh non sono tutti uguali i bios
<jester-> rorro007: c'è winzoz installato?
<rorro007> jester-, cera
<jester-> rorro007: male
<robi__> sto provando tutti i tasti ma entra in bios
<jester-> se l'hai spenta da winzoz e poi segato la wifi è fottuta
<robi__> non entra volevo scrivere
<jester-> robi__: è un problema tuo e del tuo pc
<rorro007> jester-, ma scusa quando ho iltallato 11.04 ho usato intero disco
<jester-> rorro007: sempre una pessima idea segare il buon winzozm fai una prova con la live
<robi__> lo so, speravo che ci fosse qualcuno che sapesse cosa rispondere a : grub rescue>
<jester-> rorro007: perchè installa accanto non era figo?
<rorro007> jester-, ma gia con il live cd non mi dava la wifi
<jester-> robi__: se ti si è spento durante installazione, per logia grub non trova il sistema
<rorro007> jester-, e pensavo che si poteva risolvere
<robi__> non c è modo di farlo puntare sul CD da li?
<jester-> rorro007:  sudo lshw -C network
<jester-> robi__: no
<rorro007> jester-, ok
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682099/
<jester-> rorro007: con winzoz funzava?
<rorro007> jester-, si
<jester-> è strano, vede un network ralink e basta
<jester-> rorro007: c'è l'hai il cd in dotazione coi driver?
<rorro007> jester-, no
<rorro007> jester-, cd a 2100 km di distanza
<jester-> rorro007: al rescue prova  a dare sti comandi
<jester-> set root=(hd0,1)
<jester-> chainloader +1
<rorro007> jester-,  dal terminale??
<jester-> boot
<jester-> rorro007: scusa era per robi__
<rorro007> jester-,  ok
<jester-> robi__: set root=(hd0,1)
<jester-> chainloader +1
<jester-> boot
<jester-> rorro007: tipo esatto di pc?
<rorro007> jester-, hp pavilion dm1
<rorro007> jester-, arrivo tra 3 min
<stejazz> sera a tutti
<rorro007> jester-, hp pavilion dm1-3110 e z
<rorro007> jester-, bhe comunque con il live cd non mi andava bene ne anche il touch del mouse
<rorro007> jester-, tutto il resto funziona bene audio video
<jester-> rorro007: sudo modprobe rt2870 sta
<rorro007> jester-, FATAL: Module rt2870 not found.
<jester-> rorro007:  uname -r
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682116/
<jester-> rorro007: sudo dpkg --purge linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
<jester-> rorro007: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic-pae
<rorro007> jester-, ok
<jester-> rorro007: fatto?
<rorro007> jester-, si ultimo comando che mi hai detto di fare
<jester-> ha installato?
<rorro007> jester-, si
<jester-> iwconfig
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682123/
<jester-> rorro007: sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682125/
<jester-> rorro007: iwconfig
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682127/
<jester-> rorro007: la wifi è accesa?
<jester-> rorro007: sudo rfkill list
<rorro007> jester-, si
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682129/
<jester-> rorro007: sudo rmmod rt2870sta
<jester-> rorro007: sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<rorro007> jester-, nessuno dei 2 mi da niente
<robi__> jester, mi dice ' unknown command 'chainloader' '
<jester-> rorro007: iwconfig
<jester-> ancora nada wifi?
<jester-> robi__: chainloader +1
<robi__> l'avevo scritto,
<jester-> robi__: ma stai dal pc in questione?
<robi__> no, da un portatilino di un'amico
<jester-> robi__: se non riconosce il comando è sminchiato veramente o trovi il verso di far partire il cd o butti il pc
<robi__> spero di non doverlo buttare!
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682133/
<jester-> rorro007: nada da fare e non trovo nulla in net per wifi del tuo pc
<rorro007> jester-, ma non c'è una versione di ubuntu che funziona
<jester-> robi__: che pc è
<rorro007> jester-, cosi la istallo
<jester-> rorro007: non c'è il driver nel kernel
<jester-> rorro007: prova con la alpha 11.10
<robi__> acer 9810
<rorro007> jester-, e ma mi veranno fuori errori o no
<attempt> trova un dongle wifi completamente compatibile e usa quello.
<attempt> al posto della scheda interna.
<rorro007> jester-, e dove la trovo 11.10 per vedere se funziona
<jester-> robi__: tenere premuto tato F2 al boot
<jester-> rorro007: occhio che forse devi premere anche fn assieme
<rorro007> va bhe grazie a tutti alla prossima
<robi__> niente da fare, sembra che la tastiera sia disordinata
<robi__> ho provato il comando "ls", mi da hd0, msdos7   hd0,msdos6  hd0,msdos5  hd0,msdos1
<robi__> trovato il comando su internet, ma perchè quattro partizioni?
<southern_f> ciao
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> vorrei un software per creare dei filmati su youtube
<fleurtherock> creae dei filmati per poi caricare su youtube
<fleurtherock> cosa mi consigliate per un profano?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-27
<Carlo> Ciao a tutti
<Carlo> c'è qualcuno online che mi ra dare una mano?
<alessio> !qualcuno | Carlo
<ubot-it> Carlo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlo> quando accendo il computer non mi si avvia nessun sistema operativo e mi esce la scritta "missing operation sistem"
<alessio> vorrei provare a modificare xorg.conf aggiungendo alla fine Section "ServerFlags"
<alessio> Option "DontZap" "False"
<alessio> EndSection ma non vorrei fare danni...
<mapreri> A chiunque sia rimasto auguro una buona notte :)
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<doom_> vorrei condividere la connessione a banda larga mobile col wifi ho letto che nel network manager devo mettere sotto ipv4 come metodo 'condiviso' ma 'condiviso' non c è
<doom_> su alcune guide ho letto ke devo creare una connessione ad hoc e nelle impostazioni andare su ipv4 e mettere condiviso poi collegarmi con la chiavetta internet e collegarmi con un dispositvo wifi alla rete per usare la connessione della chiavetta tramite wifi ma una volta connesso apro un browser provo google ma niente
<tonino> ciao a tutti
<tonino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<PreppyRock>  ciao. cerco indicazioni per recuperare i files che dovrebbero trovarsi sotto desktop -> gnome -> shell -> windows individuabili con gconf-editor
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, di che tipo di file si tratta?
<PreppyRock> ciao cristian_c sono file che dovrebbero servire per recuparare alle finestre il minimizza, massimizza e chiudi, perse dopo agg a 12.04
<PreppyRock> posso darti un link su cui ho trovato indicazioni cristian_c  http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/gnome-3-ripristinare-i-pulsanti.html
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, non basta gconf editor per risolvere?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, cosa dovrei digitare?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, nella dir di windows io non trovo quei file
<cristian_c> asp
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, nella dir di windows io ho solo theme e non è quello il file da modificare
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> eccomi
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, prego
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, nella procedura di iffl non sembra si parli di file
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, dalle indicazioni che leggo il file da modificare nella mia dir non c'è
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, button_layout
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ok, ho capito
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, considera che la guida si riferisce a maggio dell'anno scorso :)
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, non ho trovato altre indicazioni, ed ho pensato che il mio problema fosse legato alla mancanza di quei files... (?)
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, giusto per farti capire... adesso se voglio avere i tre pulsanti alle finestre, devo mettere in avvio la compiz fusion icon e poi fargli eseguire iol reload window manager, ad ogni avvio di sessione
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire cosa è cambiato
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, mi ha forse fregato il fatto che in fase di aggiornamento a precise, gli ho detto di mantenere ciò che avevo e non di aggiornare al nuovo... ma non ha dato retta...
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, in quale directory hai cercato?
<cristian_c> parlo del filesystem
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, cercato cosa?
<cristian_c> ad esempio: con metacity abbiamo /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<cristian_c> se stai usando gnome shell, presumo si parli invece di mutter, giusto?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, l'ho modificato, ma non cambia nulla
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, sì certo
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, cosa hai modificato?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, il button_layput in quella dir che hai indicato tu
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, eh, ma era solo un esempio
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, qui si parla di gnome-shell invece
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, ma ho fatto anche quella modifica, cambiato solo l'ordine, c'era già
<cristian_c> mi puoi dar eil percorso esatto del file?
<cristian_c> *dare
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, bella domanda... a ricordarsi!  mi occorrerebbe del tempo...
<cristian_c> quando hai fatto queste operazioni?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, ieri, cercando su google
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, eh, ma potresti trovarlo facilmente anche adesso il file
<cristian_c> se sai che cosa vai a fare :)
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, è servito a bene poco... cambiato nulla!
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, ma tu sai indicarmi come rimettere il button_layout sotto windows?
<cristian_c> non credo sia necessario
<cristian_c> gconf editor è solo un interfaccia grafica
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, e cosa serve?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, scusa sto parlando di modificare il button_layout non di come farlo
<cristian_c> non saprei, però immagino che gconf editor abbia una struttura tutta sua. L'importante mi pare sia modificare i file, che è quello che penso in fondo gconf editor faccia
<cristian_c> *un'interfaccia
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, sì certo che lo fa, ma il file deve esserci
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, appunto, per questo ti avevo chiesto di rintracciarlo
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, evidentemente è sotto un'altra dir, ma non funziona, dovrei rivedermi la cronologia dei siti che ho visitato
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, intanto vediamo quello che trovi adesso :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, anche questo dà le stesse indicazioni  http://groglogs.blogspot.it/2011/07/gnome-3-add-minimize-and-restore.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+groglogs+%28Scumm+Bar%29
<cristian_c> sì, ma non si parla di file
<hallino1> Giorno!
<cristian_c> o di directory
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, nel link che ho inviato c'è scritto di modificare il file button_layout, tu cos'hai letto scusa?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, infatti ti consiglio di trovare direttamente il file nel file manager
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, il file button_layout? in quale percorso?
<cristian_c> quindi non riesci a trovare la directory?
<cristian_c> suppingo in mutter
<cristian_c> hai aperto la directory di mutter?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, scrivimi il percorso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> io non uso gnome-shell, quindi mi baso su quello che vedi tu a schermpo
<cristian_c> *schermo
<cristian_c> ad esempio potrestio provare a guardare in apps
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, anch'io uso gnome shell
<cristian_c> *potresti
<cristian_c> veramente ho scritto che 'non lo uso'
<cristian_c> -,-'
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, ops scusa. comunque il button_layout dal search non lo trovo...
<cristian_c> cos'è il search?
<cristian_c> scusa l'ignoranza
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, cerca file
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> guarda direttamente se c'è qualcosa di simile nella directory di mutter
<cristian_c> oppure digita:
<cristian_c> sudo updatedb && locate button_layout
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, la dir mutter  sotto usr/lib  e sotto usr/share non ha quel file
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, infatti non parlo di quel percorso
<cristian_c> guarda nella home
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, non ne trovo altri
<cristian_c> hai digitato il comando?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, e questa istruzione sudo updatedb && locate button_layout mi ha reso il prompt
<cristian_c> allora forse c'è qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> controlla la home le directory nascoste
<cristian_c> *nella
<cristian_c> *le
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, già fatto ma non c'è
<cristian_c> posta: ls -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | PreppyRock
<ubot-it> PreppyRock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PreppyRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169535/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, non vedo la cartella nascosta di gnome shell, ma quella di gnome 2
<jester-> non mi pare che gnome shella faccia una cartella
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, e quindi?
<PreppyRock> ciao jester-
<cristian_c> jester-, strano
<cristian_c> jester-, ma ancora più strana la presenza di gnome 2
<melania> salve, sto cercando di sistemare questo portatile ad un mia amica. Ho sistemato tutto quello che ha pasticciato ma sto avendo problemi con il wifi. Di seguito trovate un pastebin con il problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169545/
<jester-> cristian_c: quelle usa
<cristian_c> jester-, direi il gnome 3 invece :)
<jester-> cosi come unity
<cristian_c> eh, ma sempre la versione 3, non la 2
<cristian_c> melania, l'interfaccia wireless non è associata al router
<cristian_c> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<melania> cristian_c, ma la wifi risulta accesa?
<cristian_c> melanai, sembra di sì, ma controlla: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *melania
<PreppyRock> qualcuno mi sa dire di che morte devo morire? reinstallo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma reinstallare cosa?
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, la release 12.04 da cd live
<cristian_c> lol
<melania> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169555/
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, sto guardando un attimo
<cristian_c> melania, l'interfaccia c'è, ma non è attiva
<melania> cristian_c, come l'attivo?
<cristian_c> melania, usa: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ho trovato la directory di gnome shell penso
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, ls ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/
<jester-> melania: fa vedere nel pastebin: lspci | grep -i network
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, ti ringrazio, ma devo chiudere, scrivi qui la ritrovo
<jester-> !paste | melania
<ubot-it> melania: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ho già scritto
<PreppyRock> ciao
<cristian_c> jester-, lspci l'ha già postato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169545/ :)
<jester-> è una intel e va di serie
<jester-> sempre che non abbia il solito ubuntu tarocco
<cristian_c> lol
<melania> jester-, infatti quando gli ho installato ubuntu non ho avuto alcun problema. Ha riconosciuto tutto in automatico. Qualche giorno fa gli hanno disinstallato network-manager. Io gli ho fatto un aggiornamento totale. Reinstallato network-manager e fatto un avanzamento di versione. Ero convinto funzionasse tutto di nuovo
<cristian_c> *convinta?
<jester-> melania:  fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> melania, hai digitato il comando che ho suggerito?
<jester-> se hanno levato nm avranno taroccato interfaces
<cristian_c> ci sta
<melania> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169569/
<cristian_c> e quindi impedisce la connessione automatica wifi
<jester-> è a posto, melania sei collegata a interent col cavo?
<cristian_c> e invece è a posto il file
<melania> cristian_c, si cristian, ci avevo già provato: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Nessun device corrisponde
<melania> jester-, si, via cavo
<jester-> melania: fa vedere ps -e
<jester-> vedo che hai fartweb
<melania> jester-, si ho fast web http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169572/
<jester-> melania: intando dai: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> melania, sembra un problema tipico della tua scheda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985916
<cristian_c> il tizio in ubuntuforums ha lo stesso problema con la tua stessa scheda wifi
<cristian_c> jester-, qui mi aspetto una critica sul software open :D
<jester-> melania: non è che hai pacioccato con wpa supllicant per caso
<jester-> cristian_c: le intel vanno tutte
<melania> jester-,  non è il mio pc, la settimana scorsa qualcuno ha disistallato qualche programma di bluetoot e networ manager. a me sembra strano che non rilevi nessuna rete. Se non trovo soluzione faccio prima a fargli una installazione pulita
<andreaz> ciao a tutti
<jester-> melania: hai fart web ed è bastardo il rutter
<jester-> melania: sudo dhclient wlan0
<melania> jester-, provo a casa. ma gli altri pc prendono anche altri segnali del palazzo
<jester-> ulitma prova togli nm e nm gome e installa wicd
<melania> jester-, RTNETLINK answers: No such device
<tonino>  	#SunShiNe
<andreaz> scusate ma prima di capire se il problema è nm o wicd si dovrebbe vedere l'output del comando che ha detto jester: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<melania> jester-, se installo wicd devo trovargli il driver win o fa tutto lui?
<jester-> melania: che cntra il driver win
<melania> andreaz, l'ho postato
<jester-> melania: hai usato il wrappper?
<melania> jester-, quindi basta che installo wicd?? in passato su altri pc ho usato wrapper
<jester-> melania:fa casino il wrapper. fa vedere nezioxx
<jester-> eh
<jester-> melania: nidswrapper list
<melania> jester-, infatti wrapper l'ho uso mai. Non è installato su questa macchina.
<jester-> melania: dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> melania: sudo apt-get install wicd
<jester-> e riavvia
<melania> jester-, ok a tra poco
<tonino> Irc.crocmax.net
<andreaz> jester ma se nel sistema non funziona la scheda a che serve installare wicd?
<jester-> sudo dpkg nè
<jester-> andreaz: come non funza
<jester-> non gli va la wifi
<andreaz> sarebbe utile capire se è stato caricato il modulo del driver: sudo lsmod |grep -i iwl3945
<jester-> wlan0 c'è in iwconfig
<andreaz> si ma non supporta la scansione delle reti wifi
<andreaz> quindi il driver non sta funzionando
<jester-> è fartweb
<Dig> jester-, ero io che trafficavo sul pc di melania. Appena ho purgato nw manager mi ha tolto la connessione. wicd.deb dove lo trovo???
<jester-> Dig: nei repo
<jester-> sta li
<jester-> abilita i partners
<jester-> e gli extra
<Dig> jester-, senza connessione...
<cristian_c> Dig, digita: sudo ifup wlan0
<jester-> Dig: e che ti è venuto in mente di staccare
<cristian_c> avevo usato erroneamente ifoconfig
<cristian_c> *ifconfig
<Dig> jester-, appena ho fatto il purge mi ha disconnasso da solo
<jester-> non avrebbe dovuto, attacca il filo e dai sudo dhclient eth0
<andreaz> ho visto che su questo thread si parla di un problema simile a quello di melania http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<melania> jester-, installazione effettuata. Ma nessuna rete wifi trovata. Provo con un altro router così vediamo se il problema è fastweb
<cristian_c> melania, cosa risponde il comando?
<andreaz> melania puoi postare il comando: dmesg | grep -i iwl
<melania> cristian_c, quale comando??
<cristian_c> 12:33:23 <cristian_c> Dig, digita: sudo ifup wlan0
<melania> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169614/
<melania> andreaz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169614/
<andreaz> sembra che adesso la scheda sia riconosciuta correttamente, se rilanci il comando: sudo iwlist scan
<melania> andreaz, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<cristian_c> melania, digita: rfkill list
<melania> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169617/
<cristian_c> ho trvoato
<cristian_c> *trovato
<cristian_c> ah aha ah
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> jester-, era di una semplicità disarmante
<melania> era ciò che temevo.
<cristian_c> cosa assai faciile da risolvere
<cristian_c> *facile
<nannes> wè
<melania> cristian_c,  c'è una how to pronta pronta?
<cristian_c> melania, non c'è un bisogno di un how-to
<cristian_c> è un portatile?
<melania> si
<cristian_c> premi il tastino wifi
<cristian_c> fn+...
<andreaz> melania prova: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> credo faccia la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<andreaz> credo sia la stessa cosa che fare quello che dice cristian :)
<cristian_c> sì, una delle due
<cristian_c> preferisco il tastino :P
<andreaz> molto meglio il tastino :(
<andreaz> xD
<cristian_c> una volta mi successe su win, prima di capire che era quello....
<cristian_c> giorni e giorni di ricerche XD
<melania> cristian_c, il tasto fn più f8 non va. provo col comando in riga
<andreaz> cristian si ti capisco moooolto bene
<cristian_c> melania, in che senso non va?
<melania> cristian_c, non mi mostra alcuna grafica di attivazione dell'antenna
<cristian_c> melania, non deve mostrare alcuna grafica su ubuntu
<cristian_c> melania, riposta: rfkill list
<andreaz> cristian dipende da quante volte ha premuto il pulsante :)
<cristian_c> ora lo sapremo
<andreaz> ah si certo
<melania> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169626/
<cristian_c> melania, hai bloccato tutto
<HoldenC> melania, che portatile e'?
<melania> l'ultimo yes yes mi esce dopo aver digitato fn+f8
<cristian_c> melania, premi una sola volta il tasto e riposta il comando
<melania> toshiba satellite
<melania> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169629/
<melania> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1169629/
<melania> cristian_c, trovato!!!!
<cristian_c> melania, c'è qualcosa che blocca a livello hardware
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<cristian_c> ?
<melania> cristian_c, il pulsantino microscopico che abilita l'antenna
<cristian_c> lol
<melania> ok, ragazzi, scusate l'esaurimento
<melania> grazie per la pazienza
<cristian_c> ti connetti?
<melania> il segnale è comparso. Lascio wicd o rimetto il nwmanager?
<cristian_c> melania, mah, domanda a jester-, che è più esperto :D
<utente> ciao
<melania> ok. più tardi gli controllo i sorgenti software e gli ridò indietro questo laptop che tra l'altro riscalda come un dannato
<cristian_c> melania, mettigli lmsensors
<melania> cristian_c, nei repo c'è Psensor
<cristian_c> melania, meglio lmsensor e il plugin per gnome
<cristian_c> se utilizzi gnome
<melania> cristian_c,  c'è unity di default
<cristian_c> melania, beh, allora è gnome
<cristian_c> qualche applet c'è sicuramente
<cristian_c> mi pare che sia anche spiegato quale
<cristian_c> !lm-sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lm-sensors'
<cristian_c> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<melania> cristian_c, l'ho trovato nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors#Ubuntu_11.04_.2BAKs-Unity.2BALs-
<cristian_c> sì, c'è anche l'indicator per unity
<melania> cristian_c,  perfetto. hai anche un suggerimento per l'assistenza remota? io ho usato un paio di volte teamviewer
<cristian_c> melania, vnc
<melania> ok. devo andare. grazie ancora a tutti per il prezioso aiuto. Buon pranzo
<chiara> buongiorno a tutti .. io avrei un problema ... non riesco a sentire l'audio in hdmi
<chiara> ho controllato in alsa mixer ed è tutto ok .. almeno per le mie misere conoscenze informatiche
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> che ne dite?
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=118894
<chiara> oggi non c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<chiara> me tapina
<cristian_c> chiara, spiega il problema
<cristian_c> ho capito, selezionalo dalla finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<chiara> eccomi
<chiara> ero a lavare i piatti
<chiara> ho il pc collegato a un televisore
<chiara> con uscita hdmi della scheda video
<FloodBotIt1> chiara: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<chiara> non si sente l'audio
<chiara> il problema che non posso selezionare il "canale" di uscita
<chiara> con ubuntu mettevo il canale 2 e si sentiva l'audio
<chiara> cristian_c mi leggi
<cristian_c> asì
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> chiara, dovresti postare qualche screenshot
<cristian_c> :)
<doom_> come si condivide una connessione a banda larga mobile via wifi?
<cristian_c> doom_, parli del tethering?
<cristian_c> cellulare?
<doom_> cristianc_c chiavetta internet
<andreaz> doom dall'icona di network-manager sul pannello di ubuntu puoi creare una nuova rete wifi ad hoc
<andreaz> che automaticamente condivide la connessione mobile
<andreaz> ai dispositivi che si collegano
<cristian_c> andreaz, esattamente così :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<doom_> con una connessione ad hoc creata come spiegato sono sicuro che un dispositivo 'ad esempio una xbox' collega a internet? perche ho provato ma con la xbox quando tento di collegarmi wifi mi dice che c è un problema di rete mentre ho provato con un blackbarry e questo non rileva proprio la rete e con un ipad invece si collega alla rete ma non si collega a internet, non ho un secondo computer altrimenti avrei provato con quello e maga
<n3tz666> Salve a tutti
<cristian_c> doom_, come hai creato la connessione ad hoc?
<doom_> cristian_c network manager
<cristian_c> doom_, sì, ma come?
<andreaz> doom, se la rete ad-hoc funziona dovresti vedere un'icona particolare sul panello. cmq mi pare che alcuni dispositivi non si colleghino di proposito a reti ad-hoc come misura di sicurezza avanzata
<andreaz> (ad esempio lo fanno alcuni smartphone android=
<andreaz> )
<doom_> cristian_c acceso il wifi-menu delle connessioni-crea nuova rete senza fili
<andreaz> anche il mio Blackberry non vede per esempio la rete ad hoc
<andreaz> per la tua xbox il problema potrebbe essere che non viene correttamente rilasciato l'indirizzo IP dalla rete ad hoc
<andreaz> e questo ogni tanto succede
<andreaz> potresti provare 1) a settare manualmente l'ip della rete ad-hoc sull'xbox 2) a riavviare il pc
<andreaz> in questo articolo di microsoft viene spiegato come configurare le impostazioni di rete dell'xbox o provare a risolvere il problema di connessione simile al tuo http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-networking/xbox-360-cant-connect-to-my-laptop-through-ad-hoc/d9be8009-1f68-4ac0-89a3-a8850b9d9f40
<doom_> andreaz con la xbox provo a collegarmi con le impostazioni manuali cosi vedo se internet arriva o se nonostante la connessione avvenuta (come nell ipad) internet non vuole saperne
<andreaz> se riesci a leggere l'indirizzo della rete ad-hoc dalla tua connessione con l'ipad il gioco diventa semplice...
<doom_> andreaz con l ipad si collega alla rete ma non va su internet
<andreaz> mmm questo è strano (è inutile dirti di verificare che il computer si connetta correttamente)
<doom_> no perche? sono connesso con una internet key magari non si collega correttamente
<doom_> andreaz pero con ubuntu se non sbaglio 11.10 ero riuscito a condividere la connessione col balckberry
<andreaz> non credo che sia una questione di versione di ubuntu quanto dello smartphone. cmq ho appena fatto una prova con il mio bb con ubuntu 12.04 e niente
<andreaz> non la vede proprio
<andreaz> qui trovi una conferma http://supportforums.blackberry.com/t5/Java-Development/BlackBerry-Ad-Hoc-WiFi-Connection/td-p/467071
<doom_> a me quello che interessa è ll ipad il cellulare l ho usato per provare a se internet c era idem per la xbox
<doom_> andraz a me andrebbe bene anke una virtual machine win con cui condividere il wifi ma win in virtualbox non vede il wifi o non lo configurato non lo so
<doom_> con win uso connectify e funziona
<doom_> potrei provare con wine adesso che ci penso ma dubito meglio virtualbox che legge la scheda wifi e connectify
<andreaz> virtualbox e wifi ho qualche dubbio che funzioni.. invece ancora niente con l'ipad?
<chiara> ciao rieccomi ero a lavare i piatti
<chiara> ho un problema con l'audio hdmi non sento l'audio...
<chiara> ho una scheda con uscita hdmi e ho il mio tv collegato tramite cavo.. Con il vecchio ubuntu 11.10
<doom_> andreaz dici niente virtualbox e wifi...? no ipad si collega ma niente se funzionasse una vm con la scheda wifi sarei a posto
<chiara> quando l'ho installato mi ha dato lo stesso problema ... mi sembra
<chiara> che era un problema legato ai driver video
<andreaz> doom_ io collegai un po di tempo fa il mio ipad senza problemi ad una wifi ad-hoc ubuntu. hai controllato che riceve correttamente l'indirizzo di rete
<andreaz> ??
<andreaz> guarda dalle impostazioni..
<andreaz> doom ps connectify non funziona su ubuntu
<doom_> andreaz l ipad sembra a posto collegato con dhcp impostato in auto ps grazie lol
<andrea_z> funzioan?
<andrea_z> domm_ bene sono contento che hai risolto!!
<andrea_z> *doom_
<doom_> andrea_z no era un grazie per wine lol
<andrea_z> ok puoi vedere l'indirizzo che ti ha rilasciato?
<doom_> andrea_z si
<chiara> nessuna risposta per me?
<doom_> andreaz si vede l indirizzo sotto dhcp
<andreaz> postalo
<doom_> andreaz non posso non lo so a memoria purtroppo ora non c e l ho con me metto static e configuro a mano?
<DD3my> chiara, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<andreaz> ma iniziava ad esempio per 169 o qualcosa del genere?
<doom_> andreaz eh... non so se 192 o 169
<andreaz> ti spiego
<chiara> ho messo lubuntu 12.04
<andreaz> se iniziava per 169 e non c'erano altri valori (come ad esempio il gateway impostato) vuol dire che non stava funzionando il lease del dhcp
<chiara> ubuntu nuovo non mi piaceva .. troppo incasinato
<doom_> andreaz ok
<andreaz> considera poi che la rete ad hoc di ubuntu
<andreaz> in genere
<andreaz> ha l'indirizzo di rete 10.42.0.0
<chiara> dd3my scusa se non rispondo subito ma non ho i suni
<chiara> *suoni
<andreaz> e quindi l'indirizzo di ipad doveva iniziare con 10.x.x.x
<andreaz> anzi 10.42.0.x
<andreaz> doom_ per essere sicuro lancia sul tuo ubuntu il comando ifconfig e controlla l'indirizzo di rete associato alla scheda wifi
<doom_> andreaz quindi se vedo solo alcuni campi compilato faccio aggiorno lease dall ipad?
<chiara> andreaz .. mi puoi aiutare?
<andreaz> secondo me non sta funzionando il lease del dhcp da ubuntu (e ogni tanto succede ti basta in genere riavviare) però se imposti manualmente l'indirizzo dell'ipad, la subnet, il gw e il dns hai risolto
<andreaz> ciao chiara se riesco volentieri..
<chiara> hai letto sopra
<doom_> andreaz grazie :)
<andreaz> chiara: il problema del suono in hdmi dici?
<andreaz> doom_ fammi sapere se risolvi..
<chiara> si
<doom_> ok lol
<chiara> io vedendo su internet ho trovato questo
<chiara> sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer gstreamer0.10-alsa
<chiara> andreaz provo?
<andreaz> chiara non ha mai funzionato?
<andreaz> chiara credo che sia corretto il comando se stai seguendo questa guida http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences
<andreaz> probabilmente il problema è che devi impostare l'uscita audio sull'hdmi per lubuntu
<andreaz> forse se avevi ubuntu la questione era più semplice http://www.guidati.it/guide/391-audio-e-video-in-hdmi-su-ubuntu.html
<chiara> si ma non lo trovo provo con quello
<chiara> andreaz ho seguito quella guida ma niente
<Gianpiero> buonasera
<Gianpiero> scusate come installo ubuntu?
<chiara> allora ho seguita questa guida ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences ma non riesco a sentire l'hdmi
<chiara> l'altra volta era un problema di scheda video
<nannes> loooool
<nannes> Che ridere sti maschietti che usano nick da donna per farsi aiutare
<nannes> "chiara"
<nannes> ahahahahhahaha
<andreaz_coffie> nannes l'hai fatta/o fuggire
<nannes> lol .. era palese
<andreaz> xD
<Fetentone> ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè con xchat quando scarico files non supera mai i 100k/s mentra con Power Script su Win raggiungevo anche i 330K/s?? è una questione di limite di banda del programma o cos'altro??? premetto che nei settaggi dei trasferimenti files c'è 0 upload e 0 download. Inoltre, PowerScript di Win sapete se funziona con Wine??
<cris> ciao ragazzi
<cris> help ubuntu 12.04 vedo solo vide html 5 !!
<cris> *video
<nannes> cris: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils pastebinit
<Fetentone> chat??? ci sei??? pure un semplice non è cosa mi va bene... purchè si dica! :D
<Fetentone> ubot-it? oggi nemmeno tudici niente?? Non  ti arrabbi??
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cris> aiuto con ubuntu 12.04....vedo solo video htmal5 !!!!
<sonne> devi installare flash
<sonne> non te lo fa fare firefox?
<cris> no
<cris> non c è qualche comando da terminale che posso lanciare ?
<nannes> cris: sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes> Io devo andare.. quando torna ditegli di fare quel comando, e poi questo:
<nannes> { glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; lspci|grep -i vga; lshw -c cpu; dpkg -l|egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'; }|pastebinit
<Fetentone> we chat....
<Fetentone> qualcuno in aiuto per un info su xchat?
<mibofra> Ciao  :D .
<Animanera> ciao
<Animanera> lista!
<Peppe__> salve
<mibofra> :D, cosa ri serve :D ?
<Peppe__> volevo sapere
<Peppe__> se nel sistema operativo ubuntu
<Peppe__> 12.04
<Peppe__> è necessario installare un antivirus
<Peppe__> o qualkosa anti hacker
<mibofra> hai partizioni windows ?
<Peppe__> asoolutamente no
<Peppe__> ho soltanto ubuntu nell'hard disk
<mibofra> qualcosa per evitare buchi nel sistema c'è , ma un buon firewall ben impostato normalmente è più che sufficiente, antivirus allora no :D .
<Peppe__> tu cosa mi consigli
<Peppe__> ubuntu è gia dotato di un firewall o lo devo installare io?
<mibofra> lo devi installare tu, ma basta quello del tuo router, scusa, mi ero allontanato :D .
<cri_> ciao ragazzi
<mibofra> ciao :D
<apco_ita> ho installato l'ultima ver di ubuntu da supporto USB su un HDD sata pero non mi fa il boot se la chiavetta non è inserita perche?
<jester-> apco_ita: perché hai installato grub sulla usb
<jester-> apco_ita: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<apco_ita> no
<apco_ita>  sono su mac
<jester-> apco_ita: metti in moto e vieni qui da ubuntu
<jester-> apco_ita: ubuntu installata su un mac?
<apco_ita> no
<apco_ita>  su un altro pc
<apco_ita> su un HDD dedicato interamente a ubuntu
<jester-> ok vieni qui da ubuntu che ci vogliono 30 desocndi
<apco_ita> purtroppo dal fisso come inserisco il cavo eth mi va in ilt il router
<apco_ita> lo dovro cambiare
<jester-> apco_ita: allora hai 2 hd?
<apco_ita> vado solo sui portatili
<apco_ita> in wireless
<jester-> apco_ita: allora hai 2 hd?
<apco_ita> si
<apco_ita> uno win e uno ubuntu
<jester-> apco_ita: quindi quando fai il boot parte win
<apco_ita> da bios faccio partire quello che voglio
<apco_ita> yes
<jester-> apco_ita: scegli se mettere grub su mbr del hd win o su quello ubuntu
<jester-> logico che devi poi fare il boot da quello con grub
<apco_ita> va bene lo metto su quello ubuntu
<apco_ita> dimmi come si fa
<jester-> apco_ita: vai in ubuntu, terminale
<apco_ita> ok
<apco_ita> spetta che scrivo
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l e vedi quale è il device ext4
<apco_ita> ok
<jester-> apco_ita: supponendo che sia /dev/sdb    nel termnale dai: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<jester-> subito dopo sudo update-grub
<jester-> riavvi dal disco ubuntu e sei a posto
<apco_ita> ok vado a provare
<apco_ita> mille grazie
<jester-> vai
<apco_ita> una domanda ancora
<apco_ita> perche se inserisco il cavo ethernet il wireless va sempre ma la rete si connette e disconnette di continuo in una frazione di secondo per ore e ore
<mibofra> ciao, mi ero allontanato, visto il log :D . qual è l'altra domanda? ti rispondo io :D .
<mibofra> hai attivato l'ipv6 ?
<apco_ita> no 4
<mibofra> il tuo router lo supporta :D ?
<apco_ita> si
<apco_ita> attivo ipv6 ?
<mibofra> vedi se su modifica connessioni > wifi > nome connessione > ipv6 è su ignora come metodo :D .
<mibofra> oppure setti il router in ipv6 , ma non ti conviene :D .
<apco_ita> infatti
<apco_ita> ti spiego se vuoi che strano comportamento ha il mio router
<mibofra> tutto il tempo c'è l'ho , vai :D .
<apco_ita> specifico che è un ottimo router
<mibofra> ok
<apco_ita> zyxell
<apco_ita> 660
<mibofra> e che cosa ti fa ?
<apco_ita> ho un pc win7 in eth attaccato
<mibofra> :D
<apco_ita> il wireless funziona da dio con pc portatili e mac portatile
<mibofra> ok e poi ?
<apco_ita> anche un samsung TV 40 pollici
<apco_ita> in wireless
<apco_ita> ma cammina poco perchè è lontano e il segnale è debole comunque ecco cosa succede
<apco_ita> se lascio il pc con seven in eth da solo tutto ok
<jester-> apco_ita: prova a fare la rete in ip statico
<apco_ita> spetta
<jester-> a linux non piacciono certi rutter in dhcp
<mibofra> ma l'hai attivo il dhcp ora ?
<jester-> apco_ita: ip eth coerente con ip rutter
<mibofra> e questo è il dubbio, con ip statico dovrebbe essere tutto ok .
<jester-> so che con una serie di dlink dhcp non andava
<jester-> apco_ita: esempio; ip riuter 192.168.1.1   ip eth 192.168.1.10
<apco_ita> come inserisco un cavo eth sia del TV sia della PS3 sia del PC sia di ubuntu incomincia a dare errori e non va niente
<jester-> ip riuter 192.168.0.1   ip eth 192.168.0.10
<jester-> apco_ita: dovrebbe risolvere
<apco_ita> provato di tutto sia dando l'ip io sia da dhcp
<mibofra> jester- dice che il tuo router è su 192.168.0.1 per esempio
<mibofra> devi impostare poi tutti gli altri dispositivi da 192.168.0.1 in poi
<mibofra> ma devi anche disattivare dhcp sul router :D .
<apco_ita> gia fatto
<apco_ita> ma la cosa strana è che il wireless funziona sempre sempre imperterrito navigo senza problemi
<jester-> apco_ita: nat nel rutter deve essere comunque abilitato o gli altri pc puppano
<mibofra> non è che c'è qualche dispositivo con lo stesso indirizzo ip di un altro :D ?
<apco_ita> controllato piu volte non so piu che fare
<jester-> apco_ita: a meno, come è capitato a me, l'hub di rete del rutter è ciucco
<mibofra> :D bella jester-
<apco_ita> porcaccia miseria non è che mi va tanto di comprarne un altro
<apco_ita> è poi che compro ?
<apco_ita> mi sembrava di aver preso uno tra i migliori
<apco_ita> che mi consigli ?
<mibofra> apco_ita: ma hai provato a resettare il router ed utilizzarlo :D ?
<apco_ita> quando va in ballodole mi tocca resettarlo sempre altrimenti non va
<apco_ita> du palle
<mibofra> Curiosità , senza il pc windows connesso, le altre periferiche lavorano :D ?
<apco_ita> mi sa che è un problema irrisolvibile . . . . dovro comprarne uno nuovo
<apco_ita> si una per volta
<mibofra> no tutte insieme senza il pc win ?
<apco_ita> se ne attacco due nisba
<mibofra> hai aggiornato il firmware se esisteva il suo aggiornamento :D ?
<apco_ita> si è aggiornato
<mibofra> funzionava prima dell'aggiornamento :D ?
<apco_ita> non avevo ne il TV ne la PS3 ne il secondo PC
<apco_ita> il PC con seven in camera dei ragazzi è quello prioritario
<apco_ita> quello che deve andare quasi per forza
<mibofra> vedi se il router suupporta il firmware open dd-wrt, cerca dd-wrt su google, vai alla pagina di download e poi su "router database" metti il modello del tuo router (completo) e vedi se è supportato :D .
<apco_ita> ok provo grazie
<backbox> ciao
<backbox> a tutti
<mibofra> ciao, di cosa hai bisogno ;) ?
<backbox> io sono nuovo nel sistema backbox e vorrei spiegazioni
<mibofra> su cosa in particolare :D ?
<backbox> questa versione di prova io posso utilizzarlo come se fosse originale?
<mibofra> scusa ma non è una distro GNU/Linux derivata da ubuntu :D ? non dovrebbe avere limitazioni :D .
<mibofra> da dove l'hai presa ;) ?
<backbox> me la data un mio amico
<backbox> e io la stò utilizzando in una chiavetta usb
<mibofra> prendila da qui : http://www.backbox.org/downloads ;) .
<backbox> io in realtà come so originale ho windows 7 premium
<mibofra> mi sa che hai le idee confuse, backbox è una distro linux ed è open, non ti chiederà originalità licenza, per caso usi un emulatore su win ?
<backbox> si
<backbox> dove posso installare i sistemi operativi che voglio
<mibofra> è l'emulatore che ti chiede la licenza , quale usi ?
<backbox> ma chiunque usa un so anche per prova chi vuole rintracciarmi il so è quello originale o cambia ogni volta che uso un so diverso?
<backbox> eheheh non posso dirtelo
<mibofra> se non me lo dici 1) penso a cose illegali, 2) come vorresti che ti aiuti , con il pensiero ? 3) se vuoi rintracciare il so che gira sulla macchina virtuale deve essere abilitata la scheda di rete virtuale o puoi condividerla con quella dell'host :D .
<mibofra> ciao mapreri
<backbox> uso linux usb creator
<mibofra> com'è finita ieri ?
<mibofra> backbox , linux usb creator non è un emulatore :D
<backbox> bè uso quello
<mibofra> serve per creare chiavette avviabili
<backbox> infatti
<backbox> uso quello
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :)
<mibofra> avviabili sul pc host
<backbox> si
<mibofra> *aviabili
<mibofra> una virtual machine è virtual box per esempio :D .
<backbox> adesso stò usando backbox
<backbox> con linux usb creator
<mapreri> mibofra: io sono caduto...., e ho approfittato per farmi i fatti miei... ieri notte, poi mi son ricollegato e nannes mi ha detto che h installato lubuntu usando nomodeset, poi ha disinstallato e reinstallato i radeon, o una cosa del genere...
<mibofra> e andava ?
<backbox> cos'è virtual box
<backbox> mibofra
<backbox> è gratuito?
<backbox> e legale?
<mibofra> virtual box ose è gratuito e legale, non so però se sia open :D .
<backbox> e a che cosa serve posso farlo anchio
<mibofra> è una macchina virtuale , la installi in windows è setti la memoria ram , video , hd virtuale ecc per ogni sistema nella virtual machine, tipo un sistema dentro l'altro :D .
<jester-> !virtualbox | backbox
<ubot-it> backbox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<backbox> a proposito come ti chiami
<backbox> mibofra
<mibofra> cosa ti interesserebbe ? Francesco :D .
<mibofra> backbox ? sei sparito :D ?
<mapreri> mibofra: mi sa che dovrai aggiornarti su vb.. non esiwstee più ose/puel...
<mapreri> btw mi allontano per tagliare l'erba..
<mibofra> ok , mi aggiornerò su vb , grazie :D .
<mibofra> comunque ormai io uso xen, kvm, qemu :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: umh.. no, troppe opzioni, mi ci perdo :P
<mibofra> io no :D .
<backbox> bè ti saluto francesco grazie per la tua disponibilità sei un amico!!!!
<backbox> ciao ciao
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<alessandro_> buonasera
<mibofra> sera :D
<chiara> salve a tutti .. ho un problema con l'uscita hdmi non si sente l'audio
<DD3my> ciao chiara, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mibofra> Ciao :D :D .
<DD3my> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> :D perso qualcosa ?
<DD3my> mibofra, non credo :D
<mibofra> ok :D .
<chiara> rieccomi
<chiara> dd3my ci sei ancora
<mibofra> ciao :D
<chiara> la versione 12.04 ...
<chiara> oggi aevo installato lubuntu .. ma l'ho tolto subito
<chiara> mi faceva sembrare stupida
<mibofra> posso essere d'aiuto :D ?
<chiara> mibofra
<chiara> non mi funziona l'audio hdmi ...
<mibofra> non è che la scheda audio sia integrata in una ati ;) ?
<chiara> quando ho installato 11.10 ho avuto lo stesso problema chi me lo ha risolto
<chiara> aveva detto che era un problema di driver
<chiara> è una scheda esterna
<chiara> non è integrata con la scheda madre
<fabio_cc> chiara, che problema ti da? non si sente?
<mibofra> è una usb , mi sai dire che scheda è per esattezza ?
<mibofra> puoi anche dare "lshw" ed usare un pastebin , poi guardo io le specifiche della scheda da quell'output :D .
<chiara> ok
<chiara> fabio_cc non si sente
<fabio_cc> chiara, come non detto, ti sta seguendo mibofra
<chiara> lshw ... sudando?
<mibofra> una cosa, hai già visto alsamixer ?
<mibofra> lshw senza sudo :D .
<chiara> ormai ho sudato :-)
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170435/
<mibofra> il controller audio hdmi visto da lshw è integrata in una NVIDIA :D .
<chiara> si .. ma non è nella scheda madre
<chiara> è una scheda video a parte
<chiara> forse mi sono espressa male
<mibofra> l'avevo intuito :D , che driver NVIDIA usi attualmente ? Hai controllato alsamixer ?
<chiara> cosa è gnome default.list?
<mibofra> che c'entra ?
<chiara> mi è uscito nell'aggiornamento .. mantengo o sostituisco
<mibofra> sostituisci :D .
<chiara> cmq si controllato alsa mixer ... non so che driver uso ... dovrebbero essere quelli proprietariati
<chiara> perchè in driver aggiuntivi non c'è nulla
<mibofra> se in driver aggiuntivi non c'è nulla , non usi i proprietari :D .
<chiara> asp riavvio
<mibofra> ok :D .
<chiara> rieccomi
<mibofra> ok
<chiara> novità
<chiara> mibofra ... dicevi dei driver
<mibofra> si dice che la scheda audio usa gli snd_hda_intel , ma dovrebbe processarli direttamente l'NVIDIA
<chiara> ok in parole povere?
<mibofra> la tua scheda video utilizza i driver open , i nouveau, quindi devi installare i proprietari :D .
<chiara> come faccio non me li trova
<mibofra> ehm, intanto usa il tuo nick pas_ :D .
<mibofra> comunque ora ti cerco il pacchetto software con i driver ;) -
<chiara> grazie mibofra
<mibofra> prego :D .
<chiara> scusa ma sono un pò tonta
<chiara> ma il nick pas_ era rivolto a me?
<nannes> caduta la connessione -.-
<mibofra> si :D , perché? Ho sbagliato utente ?
<nannes> chiara: Ciao pas_ ! :)
<chiara> .... pas è mio fratello
<chiara> come fate a saperlo?
<chiara> ciao nannes
<nannes> paaaaaahaha .. metti il nick vero per favore! Ti aiutiamo lo stesso ;)
<chiara> mi chiamo chiara
<nannes> - . -
<nannes> Vabbè lasciamo perdere và .. meglio non mettere in imbarazzo.. Pardon
<mibofra> allora chiara ;)  intanto vedi se hai i permessi per usare la scheda audio :D .
<mibofra> gestione utenti e gruppi .
<chiara> mibofra non trovo gestione utenti
<mibofra> usi unity ?
<chiara> ragazzi siete gentilissimi
<mibofra> prego :D .
<chiara> ma devo andare . devo andare a mettere a letto mia figlia
<mibofra> ok, ciao :D .
<chiara> spero di trovarvi domani verso ora di pranzo
<mibofra> ok
<chiara> ciao
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<lusuhard> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con un hp 6735s, non trova la wireless e non fa l'installazione dei driver proprietari broadcom
<lusuhard> ho guardato diversi forum ma nessuno pare aver trovato una soluzione standard
<mibofra> Ciao, ma io ti ho visto sul forum ?
<mibofra> ubuntu-it
<lusuhard> a qualcuno bastava un riavvio (provato), a qualcuno servivano dei driver.... qualcuno ci ha rinunciato...
<lusuhard> ho scaricato uno script per rilevare le schede wireless e rileva solamente quella che ho attaccato adesso che è un adattatore usb
<mibofra> dico, ma non hai scritto una discussione nel forum a riguardo ?
<lusuhard> no, l'hanno scritta in tanti credo
<mibofra> :D dai "lshw" e usa pastebin per postare l'out :D .
<lusuhard> ma la maggioranza aveva un problema di BIOS, io ci sono entrato nel bios e ho impostato tutto attivo, anche il bottone della wireless attivo dall'inizio ma è ubuntu che proprio non la vede
<mibofra> Hai provato anche "sudo rfkill" ?
<mibofra> "sudo rfkill all"
<lusuhard> mibofra http://pastebin.com/VyeM5qPg
<lusuhard> la wireless che si vede è l'adattatore da cui sto operando
<mibofra> il wifi è intero al pc, giusto '
<mibofra> ?
<lusuhard> yes
<mibofra> la vede come periferica wifi usb già connessa ad una rete :D .
<lusuhard> nooooooo è l'adattatore che sto usando adesso per parlare con te
<lusuhard>  :D
<mibofra> ops
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> allora non la vede completamente , posta "lspci -k "  :D
<mibofra> sempre con pastebin ;)
<lusuhard> http://pastebin.com/nWcxwEKf
<lusuhard> mibofra
<mibofra> sembra sparita
<mibofra> dai "lsusb" e vedi se lo trova li, posta sempre con pastebin ;D
<lusuhard> mibofra niente solo il mouse e il solito adattatore
<lusuhard> ho provato a iniettare il firmware intanto, provo un riavvio e spero nel bene
<mibofra> La scheda wifi sembra sparita :D .
<mibofra> Ok :D .
<lusuhard> ci risentiamo semmai
<mibofra> la meglio pensata
<lusuhard> ciao
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> ciao
<mibofra> fammi sapere :D .
<cris> qualcuno puo aiutarmi non vedo video youtube !! solo html5
<mibofra> Ciao, hai installato flash plugin :D ?
<DD3my> cris, come ha detto mibofra haai installato il flash?
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<cris> si ragazzi ho installato i flash
<cris> ma riesco solo a vedere video in html5
<mibofra> con il comando che ti ho dato adesso ?
<cris> riprovo
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<cris> ecco cosa mi dice dopo aver lanciato il tuo comando
<cris>  kdesudo libdb4.8 update-manager-kde firefox-branding libgnome-desktop-2-17 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<andreaz> ciao a todos
<andreaz> qualcuno di voi utilizza aptitude al posto di apt-get e saprebbe dirmi in due parole perchè lo preferisce?
<andreaz> nada?
<DD3my> andreaz, non ci sono grani differenze
<DD3my> entrambe hanno la stessa funzione
<andreaz> ola DD3my si ho letto al riguardo, magari chi lo utilizza più spesso avrà notato qualche vantaggio reale
<andreaz> sembra che in debian lo diano per il sostituto migliore di apt-get dalla sarge in poi
<andreaz> ...
<DD3my> aptitude è solo un interfaccia di apt-gett oppure dii dpkg
<andreaz> ok grazie era tanto per aver un pare in più :)
<DD3my> andreaz, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=166892
<DD3my> dai un occhiata :)
<andreaz> grazie DD3my, prima di scrivere ho fatto una ricerca online e ho letto vari forum.. volevo giusto un parere diciamo "pratico" di chi lo usa al posto di apt-get
<andreaz> ho letto ad esempio che aptitude elimina i pacchetti installati come dipendenze di altri dopo la disinstallazione
<andreaz> cosa che fa anche apt-get autoremove
<andreaz> ma non capisco perche qualcuno dica che in questo è meglio aptitude
<andreaz> ...
<DD3my> andreaz, figurati è un piacere, bravo prima di scrivere è sempre buon uso fare un ricerca su google :)
<DD3my> andreaz, su questo non saprei risponderti, anche perche io utilizzo apt-get
<andreaz> si infatti anche io.. su ubuntu non è presente nelle installazioni di default della distribuzione..
<andreaz> cmq grazie. alla prox
<andreaz> bye
<DD3my> andreaz, figurati ciao
<superware> can someone help me translate something to Italian please?
<mapreri> superware: the better way is to ask in #ubuntu-it-trad, also if now there is only me and another person...
<mapreri> s/there is/there are/
<superware> ok
<lillo> sera a tutti
<lillo> c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare? :)
<lillo> uffa
<lillo> ma sono già due volte che provo ad entrare in chat sperando di trovare supporto da qualcuno
<lillo> e invece non risponde nessuno :(
<lillo> ma che comunità è?
<lillo> :(
<mapreri> |qualcuno | lillo
<mapreri> !qualcuno | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lillo> ma se nessuno da un output chiunque entra pensa che gli utenti siano tutti ghost
<lillo> o away
<DD3my> lillo che problemi ci sono? esponi la tua domanda
<lillo> ho acquistato da poco un notebook e volevo installare ubuntu 12.04 in dualboot
<mapreri> lillo: se uno, come me, è connesso a 30 canali insieme, non può leggere ogni singolo messaggio che passa.. poi può capitare che uno si allontani, e torni dopo una mezz'ora, quindi legga. è normale aspettare un po' per la prima risposta, in certi chan anche ore...
<lillo> il problema è che avviando il live cd, Gparted mi riconosce UNALLOCATED tutto l'hd
<mapreri> DD3my: fai te, che devo andare fra un po' :)
<lillo> e non mi consente di installare ubuntu accanto a win7
<lillo> mi chiede di formattare tutto l'hd ma non posso farlo perché ho la partizione di recovery di Wn7 che ho con la licenza...e non è il caso
<DD3my> lillo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<lillo> ho cercato informazioni su internet ma ognuno diceva la sua in modo del tutto poco chiaro
<DD3my> lillo, per questo ti ho dato una wiki del forum di ubuntu, cosi sei sicuro sul cosa devi fare
<DD3my> se apri la pagina troverai tre esempi
<lillo> vado a vedere se trovo anche il mio caso in cui mi da l'hd UNALLOCATED
<lillo> per il momento grazie... spero di risolvere perché sinceramente mi trovavo molto bene con Ubuntu e volevo poterlo usare anche sul notebook
<lillo> niente non c'è il mio caso :S
<DD3my> lillo, tu hai win7
<DD3my> e vuoi installare ubuntu giusto?
<DD3my> solamente che quando partizioni ti dice spazio UNALLOCATED
<lillo> a me mi rileva l'intero HD come Unallocated, come se win7 non esistesse e neanche la partizione ghost di recovery
<DD3my> giusto?
<lillo> sisi ho win7 e voglio installare ubuntu un dual boot
<lillo> affiancato a win7
<lillo> *in dual boot
<lillo> hei
<DD3my> lillo, sto controllando
<DD3my> puoi postare la schermata quando apri gparted?
<DD3my> lillo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=404722
<lillo> caduto
<DD3my> lillo, scusa ma devo scappare anche io, se non riesci a risolvere questo problema ci sentiamo domani maattina qui va bene?
<lillo> ok :(
<DD3my> altrimenti posta una domanda e aspetta che qualcuno ti risponda
<lillo> grazie
<lillo> a presto
<DD3my> figurati, a domani
<netbook> se non siete tutti a nanna avrei un problema con questa periferica http://www.ebay.it/itm/140559990918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649? Collegando un disco maxtor da 80 gb pata lo riconsce solo se se riavvio il computer.
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-28
<provolik> Salve a tutti
<provolik> Ho appena installato kubuntu 12.04, ma non riesco ad attivare i desktop multipli (dual monitor). Ho una scheda grafica nvidia e i driver current.
<provolik> Lanciando la configurazione nvidia mi ritorna questo "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<provolik> Ho provato a fare come dice ma il problema rimane
<provolik> qualcuno ha qualche aiuto da darmi?
<arkan> ciao
<sage79> salve. qual è il software per gestire il menu dei programmi?
<netbook> avrei un problema con questa periferica http://www.ebay.it/itm/140559990918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649? Collegando un disco maxtor da 80 gb pata lo riconsce solo se se riavvio il computer.
<Linpassion> salve
<Linpassion> volevo chieder come si installano nuovi temi e scermate di boot-loader su ubuntu 12 lt con gnome
<netbook> Linpassion, devi installarli da internet o ti vanno bene quelli precaricati?
<Linpassion> mi piacerebbe aggiungerne degli altri
<netbook> li hai gia trovati?
<netbook> o li devi cercare
<Linpassion> ho provato con ubuntu software center ma mi ha mandato i crash il sistema cosi ho dovuto reinstallare tutto quanto.
<Linpassion> ora sono su gnome-look.org
<netbook> guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=527361
<hallino1> Giorno
<netbook> buon giorno
<Linpassion> netbook nella mia home nn c'è una cartella .themes
<netbook> prova ad abilitare anche i file nascosti
<Linpassion> si si l'ho fatto
<netbook_> e adesso c'è?
<Linpassion> se li copiassi direttamente in usr/share/themes ?
<netbook_> non ho avuto mai l'esigenza di cambiare tema non saprei che dirti se non di seguire la procedura...
<Linpassion> mmm, vengo dalla scuola slackware
<netbook_> se non c'è la cartella la devi creare è scritto nel post sotto
<netbook_> (nel forum)
<Linpassion> si cosi funziona, in questo modo tutti lgi utenti possono usare il tema installato
<netbook_> quindi funz tutto?
<kalem> mi sapete dire dove sono gli script richiamati da service ?
<Linpassion> per la schermata del boot-loader?
<pitzalone> buongiorno. mi sapete dire se gli access point tp-link per il rilancio dl segnale e le pennine wifi sempre tp-linlk danno problemi di installazione con ubuntu?
<pitzalone> buongiorno. mi sapete dire se gli access point tp-link per il rilancio dl segnale e le pennine wifi sempre tp-linlk danno problemi di installazione con ubuntu?
<nannes> pitzalone: Non possiamo dare una risposta globalmente valida. Dipende da modello a modello.
<nannes> Comunque posso dirti che le tp-link sono largamente supportate, una buona parte dei modelli di pennine wifi è compatibile coi nuovi kernel
<pitzalone> nannes: posso rubarti qualche secondo in privato?
<nannes> mm.. *qualche* secondo però!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<netbook> ho un problema a far riconoscere un hd chi mi da una mano?
<netbook> (ho 11.04)
<Paolo> ciao a tutti ...
<Paolo> ciao nannes
<jester-> netbook: cioè?
<netbook> sto cercando di montare un disco con questo adattatore ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc. IDE/SATA Adapter
<jester-> netbook: attacato poi alla usb?
<netbook> il problema è che se voglio far funz il disco devo riavviare il sistema
<netbook> se lo riavvio funz ma se lo attacco dopo che ho acceso il pc non me lo legge
<netbook> jester-, si è attaccato alla usb
<jester-> netbook: non compare nella finestra di sinistra di nautilus?
<netbook> no
<netbook> solo se riavvio il pc
<jester-> netbook: se attacchi una normale key usb la monta?
<netbook> si
<jester-> strano che non monti pure il disco
<netbook> è un adattatore ide usb
<jester-> fara fatica a riconoscere il dispositivo, bisognerebbe conoscere il nome del modulo
<netbook> come faccio?
<jester-> netbook: fai una cosa: avvii col disco attaccato e dai lsmod
<jester-> salvi in un file l'output
<netbook> ok
<jester-> poi avvii senza e fai altrettanto
<jester-> e posti l due risposte nel pastebin
<netbook> ok
<netbook> eseguo!
<jester-> se adesso non è montato fallo subito
<jester-> anche se è montato, poi fai il contrario riavviando
<netbook> ok
<jester-> netbook: lsmod > conusb
<jester-> lsmod > senzausb  fa pure il file
<netbook> ora riavvio
<netbook> jester-, fatto ora posto su paste bin
<netbook> jester-, http://pastebin.com/1ZyfPuEg questo è per montato
<netbook> jester-, http://pastebin.com/cfa14JBh questo è per non montato
<MBdip> salve a tutti
<MBdip> ancora non riesco a far riconoscere il microfono integrato del mio pc in Ubuntu
<MBdip> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> netbook: non vedo differenze, sudo fdisk -l lo vede?
<jester-> MBdip: guardato in configurazione sistema audio?
<netbook> si lo vede questo è il risultato http://pastebin.com/VfDrPB9e
<netbook> jester-, si lo vede questo è il risultato http://pastebin.com/VfDrPB9e
<jester-> netbook: hai un disco solo?
<netbook> no quello era il disco montato
<netbook> tramite adattatore
<jester-> netbook: si ma nel pc hai solo il disco usb?
<netbook> si con usb si
<MBdip> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi riguardo il riconoscimento del microfono interno?
<jester-> netbook: spiega la storia, come fai ad avviare senza il disco se non ne hai altro nel pc
<netbook> scusa volevo dire che ho solo quel disco attaccato con usb l'altro è quello di sistema
<netbook> che non ho postato
<jester-> netbook: fdisk -l ne vede uno solo o non haiincollato
<netbook> non ho incollato
<jester-> netbook: nautilus lo dovrebbe vedere
<netbook> si lo vede infatti quando riavvio il sistema lo vede il problema era appunto che se lo smonto nono lo riconosce più
<jester-> netbook: fdisk lo hai dato col disco riconosciuto o no
<netbook> ovvero se attacco il disco una volta acceso il pc non lo vedo in nautilus
<jester-> netbook: staccalo e ridai sudo fdisk -l
<sage79> non c'è più xchat in 12.04?
<nannes> sage79: sudo apt-get install xchat
<sage79> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto xchat
<TaLaDo> sage79, dal software center hai provato?
<sage79> provo
<nannes> sage79: impossibile.
<nannes> Avrai disattivato tutti i repo..
<sage79> si c'è non è abilitato universe ma mi da W:GPG error: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:Conflicting distribution: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release (expected precise-updates but got precise), E:GPG error: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com
<sage79> precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<nannes> !info xchat
<ubot-it> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<nannes> !gpgerr | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> sage79: hai sminchiato apt? si è perso la chiave di u repo ufficiale
<sage79> mi esce cosi
<sage79> http://pastebin.com/fzQ2cP5N
<sage79> è una installazione pulita
<TaLaDo> soliti casinari ;)
<sage79> ho solo attivato i backports
<sage79> nulla di piu
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> sage79, e a che pro?
<sage79> alcuni li consigliano
<jester-> sage79: cambia server
<sage79> ora va, grazie
<sage79> vedete? non ho pasticciato
<jester-> sage79: era una domanda non un'affermazione nè
<sage79> [12:50] <TaLaDo> soliti casinari ;)
<TaLaDo> eh
<TaLaDo> sage79, toglimi una curiosità, se vuoi, che te ne fai dei backports?
<sage79> ho letto che sono sw piu recenti
<TaLaDo> sage79, non sempre i software recenti sono stabili
<netbook> jester-, scusa ma mi hannno staccato il router
<jester-> netbook: stacca il disco, riattaccalo dopo un 5 secondi e fa vedere dmesg
<netbook> jester-, ok
<netbook> jester-, http://pastebin.com/CTkBH2Jq
<netbook> adesso però lo ha montato di nuovo...
<jester-> netbook: attaccandolo?
<netbook> si
<jester-> boh
<jester-> netbook: prova a riavviare senza usb e poi dai sempre dmesg
<netbook> ok
<sage79> è possibile abilitare compiz su una macchina virtuale?
<jester-> sage79: se hai una scheda della madonna si
<sage79> gts250
<jester-> abiliti il 3d nelle impostazioni video della virtuale
<sage79> ma servon diver dedicati o xorg patchati?
<sage79> ho impostato classic gnome. come attivo compiz?
<jester-> sage79: calssic gnome è con compiz attivo, no effects senza
<jester-> sempre che il 3d sia sufficiente in virtuale
<mibofra> Ciao a tutti :D .
<nicotano> salve
<nannes> !ping
<nannes> !ping
<nannes> !Ping
<akaki> ragazzi quale comando devo dare per sostituire una cartella da sudo??? ho provato con sudo cp -v -f nomedellacartella nuovaposizione ma niente.
<mibofra> dovresti provare prima ad accedere in root con "sudo bash" oppure utilizzare "gksudo nautilus" e farlo a mano con il gestore di file :D .
<mibofra> ciao girodano , hai bisogno ?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, mi sono configurato xubuntu come ero riuscito per ubuntu 10.04, ora vorrei avere gli effetti grafici di ubuntu tipo il tab dove le finestre si spostavano seguendo una rotazione, è possibile farlo con xubuntu? grazie.
<mibofra> usa il compizconfig :D .
<mibofra> penso dovresti trovarlo anche sul software center
<mibofra> da lì configuri tutti gli effetti grafici di compiz :D .
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<mibofra> ciao, hai bisogno di aiuto :D ?
<mibofra> ciao eddigei, hai bisogno di una mano ?
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> salve barby, hai bisogno ?
<barby> salve
<barby> no per il momento no
<barby> grazie
<barby> :)
<mibofra> ok, :D , prego :D .
<barby> è un problema stare in chan anche se non mi serve aiuto imminente???
<mibofra> no, non è un problema, ma siccome il canale serve a quello, sai , pensavo che servisse una mano :D .
<mibofra> tutto qui :D .
<barby> ok
<barby> :)
<marco> ciaoquacuno sa darmi una mano x attivare il wifi in fedore 17
<marco> ?
<marco> fedora 17
<barby> fedora 17???
<barby> io non ho mai usato fedora
<barby> mi spiace
<barby> :(
<marco> ;(
<marco> mi dice firmware missing
<Lorra> marco, questo è il canale per Ubuntu, puoi digitare "/join #fedora-it" dare invio e chiedere lì
<Lorra> marco, o se parli inglese, trovi quasi sicuramente un canale con più persone dentro dando "/join #fedora" e invio
<Lorra> !seen marco
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<mibofra> vedi che il problema del firmware è comune sui sistemi *nix, penso che su #ubuntu-it-chat possiamo però parlarne :D .
<mibofra> ciao stefano, hai bisogno :D ?
<mibofra> ciao govatent, hai bisogno :D ?
<pas> ciao a tutti
<pas> ciao mibofra :-)
<mibofra> bentornato (con il tuo nick) :D .
<pas> ti saluta chiara .. mia sorella
<pas> che è accanto a me :-) ieri me l'avete trattata male
<pas> :-)
<marco_> quaalcuno mi sa iautare x attivare il wifi in fedora?
<pas> cmq mibofra ... per il futuro ... mia sorella oltre ad avere la mia connessione
<pas> eredita anche i miei pc :-)
<marco_> quaalcuno mi sa iautare x attivare il wifi in fedora?
<pas> marco_ i dispiare fedora .. no .. in ubuntu forse
<pas> prova nel canale fedora
<marco_> provato ma nessunoo risponde
<mibofra> :D :D , come no , ma passiamo sopra :D .
<mibofra> allora dai "lsmod" e postalo con pastebin :D .
<pas> cmq mibofra .. sono a casa di mia sorella ... ha problemi con l'audio hdmi ...
<mibofra> marco_ ti avevo già risposto, se vuoi possiamo parlarne su ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> pas, l'avevo capito: dai "lsmod" e postalo con pastebin :D .
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172203/
<mibofra> marco_:#ubuntu-it-chat
<pas> io gli ho provato a far mettere lubuntu ma non gli piace è tornata a ubuntu normale
<pas> oggi ho ridato il computer a mio zio con xubuntu .... gli piace un botto
<mibofra> allora si è installato xubuntu ;) .
<pas> si alla fine si ..
<mibofra> allora, intanto cerca utenti e gruppi :D.
<pas> non si vedeva il video quindi nannes .. ha disinstallato i driver
<mibofra> pas _ : l'avevo intutito
<mibofra> *intuito :D
<pas> oddio dove si trovano gli utenti in ubuntu .. mi sono già dimenticato
<mibofra> ho allora la chiara che si è collegata adesso :D ... allora scusa per ieri :D .
<mibofra> dunque pas_ che DE usi ?
<mibofra> pas :D ?
<mibofra> pas ?
<pas> rieccomi
<pas> una domanda .. prima il pc si è piantato
<mibofra> perfetto, dicevo che DE usi in questo momento ?
<pas> senza nessun motivo .. mi sembrava windows
<pas> lo schermo immobile .. c'è un modo per controllare il "registro"?
<mibofra> windows da errori, ma solitamente Ubuntu non si pianta :D .
<pas> appunto
<mibofra> lo schermo con le scritte o quello grafico :D ?
<pas> mia sorella aveva dato la colpa a lubuntu per questo me lo ha fatto togliere dal suo pc
<pas> lo schermo come adesso ...
<mibofra> dico quale schermata era :D ?
<pas> navigazione normale ...
<pas> io ti stavo per rispondere e si è congelato tutto
<pas> mi si è impallato con la scritta
<pas> chiara scusa per ieri sera una cosa del genere
<mibofra> dico dopo c'era una schermata nera con scritte bianche :D ?
<pas> no
<pas> immagina come se avessi scattato una foto mentre lavoravi
<mibofra> vedi se risolvi così "sudo apt-get update && install linux-generic-pae"
<pas> chiara mi ha detto che gli ha fatto la stessa cosa in ubuntu
<mibofra> poi riavvia :D .
<pas> ok invece per l'hdmi ...
<mibofra> guarda intanto come ti dicevo prima di avviare utenti e gruppi :D .
<pas> ci sono solo io che sono amministratore
<mibofra> ma hai tutti tutti i permessi ? penso di no, vedi se hai quelli per il gruppo audio :D .
<pas> sono amministratore ...
<pas> unico :-)
<mibofra> vedi comunque nel tab avanzato i permessi :D .
<pas> non lo trovo il tab avanzato permessi
<mibofra> che de usi :D ? perché ci sono più tab per la gestione degli utenti adesso :D .
<pas> ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> DE è l'ambiente desktop :D , gnome , unity , kde ... :D .
<pas> ma non penso sia un problemi di permessi
<pas> perchè l'audio viene generato
<mibofra> anche :D .
<pas> gnome classic
<mibofra> se non hai i permessi l'audio hd in certi casi non si può gestire :D .
<pas> senza effetti
<mibofra> devi cercare proprio il tool con il nome utenti e gruppi :D .
<pas> ok .. ma andiamo avanti ...
<pas> :-) non penso sia questo il problema
<mibofra> ok
<pas> penso che sia un problema con i driver video perchè penso che l'audio venga gestito dalla scheda video
<mibofra> sera :D .
<mibofra> ops sbagliato canale
<mibofra> scusa pas :D .
<alessandro_> buonasera a tutti
<mibofra> sera
<pas> di nulla mibofra :-)
<pas> trsa poco torna il marito di chiara
<pas> e non mi và di sentirlo
<pas> mi inizia dire che quando serve qualcosa a lui non ho mai tempo e via dicendo
<mibofra> e io mi sa che devo andare a mangiare :D . ci sentiamo dopo cena :D ?
<pas> :-) io non so se ci sono
<pas> è un mese che ci siamo sposati
<pas> e vado a festeggiare con mia moglie
<pas> forse entra chiara
<mibofra> va bene, continuerò con lei se è d'accordo :D .
<pas> :-)
<mibofra> ciao e buon appetito anche a me, io vado che se no mi sganciano le bombe qui :D .
<mibofra> e già , ciao :D .
<asdasd> scusate avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<asdasd> mi serve un script in bash che controlli se nella cartella ci sono determinali file, e allora che faccia una determinata azione
<jester-> pas: installa pavucontrol e usalo
<pas> hola jester-
<mibofra> ciao, scusa m se aspetti dopo cena :D .
<pas> già fatto
<mibofra> jester- non si tratta di paviucontrol
<mibofra> so come risolvere ma non ho il tempo di spiegarlo, a dopo cena :D , qua sta scoppiando la terza guerra mondiale :D .
<jester-> asdasd: chiedi in chat che se il buon Holden  ha tempo ti sistema
<mibofra> è di passaggio :D .
<pas> jester- penso sia un problema di driver video
<asdasd> jester-: ok grazie :)
<jester-> si va per esclusione, comunque che scheda hai
<pas> invidia :-) geforce ..
<pas> come faccio per trovare il modello preciso
<pas> (cmq non sto usando driver proprietari)
<jester-> pas: lspci | grep -i vga
<pas> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0ca5 (rev a2)
<jester-> pas: ma non dice il modello
<pas> mmm
<pas> come si fa ?
<jester-> pas: dpkg -l | greè nvidia
<jester-> pas: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<asdasd> holden :(
<pas_> è la seconda volta che ubuntu mi si pianta
<pas_> nessun motivo .. si blocca e addio
<pas_> jester- sono caduto
<pas_> mi rimandi il comando
<jester-> pas: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<asdasd> pas_: era dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<pas_> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<pas_> grazie asdasd
<jester-> pas_: in paritca stai usando l'open, lsmod | grep nouveau
<pas_> neanche così dice il nome
<pas_> l'avevo detto che non erano propietariati
<pas_> cmq trova 7 righe .. le metto su pastebin
<pas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172272/
<pas_> jester- seguo questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<jester-> pas_: incolla nel paste sudo lshw
<jester-> non hai nessun nvidia installato
<pas_> si
<jester-> no
<pas_> cpme sospettavo
<pas_> non ho driver nvidia installati
<jester-> pas_: incolla nel paste sudo lshw
<pas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172282/ jester-
<jester-> pas_: è recente il pc?
<pas_> si quad cor
<jester-> pas_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates   poi usa nvidia-settings
<jester-> e pure pavucontrol
<pas_> rieccomi jester- ora faccio
<asdasd> mi servirebbe un script in bash che controlli se nella cartella ci sono determinali file, e allora che faccia una determinata azione, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
 * asdasd afk
<Ab3L> asdasd: con un find non va?
<pas_> jester- non si è risolto ora provo a riavviare
<jester-> va riavviato
<jester-> o mica lo carica il driver
<asdasd> Ab3L: non ho capito come usarlo find xD
<lusuhard> ciao raga, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 sul laptop, dopo l'aggiornamento del bios ho risolto un bel po di problemi, ma purtroppo ancora non riesco a caricare nè il disco rigido nè una qualsiasi penna usb... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mibofra> rag, sono di nuovo in linea
<mibofra> :D .
<lusuhard> ciao raga, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 sul laptop, dopo l'aggiornamento del bios ho risolto un bel po di problemi, ma purtroppo ancora non riesco a caricare nè il disco rigido nè una qualsiasi penna usb... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mibofra> che pc è ?
<lusuhard> 6735s hp
<lusuhard> mibofra, ci siamo beccati anche ieri sera, avevo il problema di wireless :D
<lusuhard> mibofra, non mi carica nemmeno i cd :D
<mibofra> riesci a fare "lshw" e un pastebin ?
<lusuhard> mibofra http://pastebin.com/FvQLXv3V
<mibofra> "lspci -k" ?
<lusuhard> -k non funziona, non è che è -l ? ^^
<lusuhard> mibofra
<mibofra> no , provato adesso :D .
<mibofra> lusuhard, che fine hai fatto ?
<ilpetra> C'è qualcuno? :)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ilpetra
<ubot-it> ilpetra: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilpetra> Io ho appena creato un mio blog sull'informatica e anche su ubuntu dato che lo uso, vorrei chiedervi di darci un'occhiata se vi interessa
<mibofra> io , vuoi aiuto :D ? Scusa ma mi sono dimenticato di salutarti all'arrivo :D .
<mibofra> benvenuto ilpetra :D .
<mibofra> ci sei ancora :D ?
<ilpetra> ma non vorrei infrangere nessuna regola
<cristian_c> !chat | ilpetra
<ubot-it> ilpetra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilpetra> posso linkarlo comunque?
<ilpetra> o qualcuno mi uccide?
<mibofra> sempre su #ubuntu-it-chat , sorry :D .
<ilpetra> Va bene :) Grazie ;)
<Lenn> Buonasera! Posso farvi una domanda riguardante la personalizzazione di chromium?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-29
<Guest60905> sera a tutti
<cestino313> ciao a tutti
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=118894
<sonne> sacarde, hai una domanda da porre insieme al link o e' tanto per condividere? :)
<mapreri> link che comunque non posso aprire, considerando la mia attuale connessione da 1 KB/s -.-
<sacarde> sonne, la mia domanda e' come si puo eseguire un file che ha permessi: 000
<sonne> sacarde, c'e' la risposta...
<sacarde> forse python o il linker possono tutto?
<sonne> chiamando direttamente il loader
<sonne> ld-linux.so e' il loader, non il linker... e' quello che effettivamente esegue tutti gli eseguibili
<sacarde> non si chiama lonk-loader?
<sacarde> link-loader
<sonne> un conto e' link-loader un conto e' linker
<sacarde> dalla pagina man: ld.so, ld-linux.so* - dynamic linker/loader
<sonne> *shrug*
<Riccardo> vi prego... rispondete... è importante!
<sacarde> in kde c'e' l'icona "contenuto degli appunti"
<sacarde> che de usi?
<Riccardo> nel sistema operativo windows
<sacarde> wui... che???
<TaLaDo> lol
<pbaxter> ciao a tutti
<Riccardo> windows xp... lo sò, fà schifo... ma questo è quello che ho per ora... :P
<TaLaDo> Riccardo, certo che ci vuole tutta a venire in un canale di supporto ubuntu e chiedere assistenza per windows
<pbaxter> è comica
<Riccardo> lo sò, ma non sò proprio dove sbattere la testa...
<pbaxter> cercare su google....
<pbaxter> o su bing
<pbaxter> o su yahoo
<pbaxter> o ovunque
<sacarde> non ci sono canali windows?
<FloodBotIt1> pbaxter: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Riccardo> c'ho provato ma non trovo nulla...
<pbaxter> io cmq non so rispondere alla tua domanda :(
<pbaxter> mi spiace
<Riccardo> vabbè... grazie lo stesso... :|
<hallino1> Giorno
<Riccardo> buon giorno
<Riccardo> scusate il disturbo ragazzi... proverò da qualche parte a vedere... grazie comunque... :P
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<melania> salve a tutti!!! Se sistemo HD ho finito. Qualcuno può dare uno sguardo qui, così mi aiuta a non fare casino con le partizioni? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173430/
<jester-> melania: cioè?
<melania> jester-, Ho due swap: una di 3,2 giga e una di 2. In più ci sono 49 giga di spazio che non sto usando. (lo vedo da gparted)
<jester-> quini?
<jester-> quindi?
<melania> jester-, Non sarebbe meglio cancellare una swap, e i 49 giga e attaccarle alla partizione /   ?
<TaLaDo> melania, come mai hai 2 partizioni di swap?
<melania> TaLaDo, il pc non è mio, glielo sto sistemando.
<jester-> logico, elimna la swap che confina con lo spazio libero e crea una partizione
<melania> jester-, Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, offset=194797109248
<jester-> melania: facendo esegui in gparted?
<melania> jester-, si
<jester-> azzz spera che non abbia fottuto la tabella
<melania> jester-, forse mi conviene farlo con una live?
<jester-> melania: ma che scoperte
<jester-> cosa ti viene in mente di farlo dallo stesso hd in uso
<ParanoidAndroid> :°D
<melania> jester-, ignoranza. quindi dalla live provo ad eliminare le partizioni contigue che non servono, poi basta "allargare" quella che viene usata di più?
<jester-> eh
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho internet e navigo pero quando faccio l'aggiornamento mi dice verific
<rorro007> verificare conessione
<Finnicella> prova
<davide> ciauz, per aumentare la velocità del cursore , uso il tastierino numeruico per spostermi non il mouse si è rotto, c'è un modo uso ubuntu 12.04..grz
<Finnicella> Ciao, hai provato in impostazioni di sistema alla voce mouse, ci dovrebbe essere una modalità per velocizzarlo.
<davide> già fatto , ma con stupotre niente va pianissimo
<Finnicella> Puoi settare la velocità della ripetizone dei tasti sempre in impostazioni di sistema, ma questa volta scegliendo tastiera. Prova! Ciao.
<davide> ok ,provo più tardi devo andare
<davide> niente
<Finnicella> Mi dispiace, ma da terminale non saprei da dove iniziare. Hai provato sul forum, magari qualcuno riesce ad aiutarti.
<Finnicella> Scusate, è la prima volta che accedo per una prova, volevo sapere per uscire dalla chat c'è un tasto per il logout o basta chiudere la finestra? Grazie!
<nannes> Finnicella: Dipende dal client IRC che stai usando! ;)    Un'occhiata al manuale non guasterebbe, così vedi la panoramica di tutte le funzioni
<jester-> Finnicella: scrivi: /part
<jester-> qit per uscire anche dal server
<jester-> quit*
<Finnicella> gra
<Finnicella> Grazie a tutti.
<pitzalone>  uongiorno. devo installare una pennina wireless tl-wn727n? consigli?
<nannes> pitzalone:   lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<nannes> ah no fermo, è usb
<nannes> lsusb | pastebinit
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173575/
<pitzalone> nannes: su network manager non trova nulla
<nannes> Secondo HCL funziona benissimo da Lucid fino a Oneiric .. Qunidi DEVE funzionare anche su precise..
<nannes> pitzalone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<nannes> pitzalone: hai precise giusto?
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173586/
<pitzalone> nannes: 11.10
<nannes> pitzalone: perchè volevi mettere in blacklist? (comunque dovresti aggiungere   gedit    dopo il "sudo"
<pitzalone> nannes: provo?
<nannes> pitzalone: no
<nannes> pitzalone:  prova questo: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic
<nannes> (ovviamente devi connetterti con il cavo per farlo)
<pitzalone> nannes: cavo?
<nannes> -.-  Devi connetterti a internet! siccome la penna wireless non funge, dovrai usare il cavo no?=
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173598/
<nannes> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic
<ubot-it> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic does not exist in precise
<nannes> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic oneiric
<ubot-it> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic does not exist in oneiric
<nannes> pitzalone:  apt-cache search linux-backports
<pitzalone> nannes: poi?
<nannes> dimmi che esce -.-
<nannes> pitzalone: Ascò non perdiamo tempo, volevo provare quella soluzione ma vedo che sei un po' lento..
<nannes> Segui questa guida e hai risolto   .-----> v
<nannes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<pitzalone> nannes: ho clienti. scusa
<nannes> Non fa nulla.. Segui quella guida, e hai fatto! byye
<nannes> !info  linux-backports-modules-wireless-oneiric-generic oneiric
<ubot-it> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-oneiric-generic does not exist in oneiric
<nannes> pitzalone:   apt-cache search linux-backport-modules
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173626/
<nannes> pitzalone:  lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173632/
<nannes> Ecco lo sapevo .. Perchè prima mi hai detto che hai oneiric 11.10 ??? -.-
<nannes> pitzalone: prima di provare quella guida, prova questo:    sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.0.0-natty-generic
<pitzalone> nami sono confuso con l'altro pc
<pitzalone> nannes: ho la pennina con la banda limitata. ci vuole un'ora
<pitzalone> ma po cosa devo fare?
<nannes> cess .. ascò segui la guida vàh .... --------------------------> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<pitzalone> nannes: ma sei sardo?
<nannes> pitzalone: no, napoletano
<nannes> perchè?
<nannes> XD
<pitzalone> nannes: ma cosa?
<nannes> ?
<pitzalone> sei sardissimo!
<nannes> no son napoletano! perchè chiedi?
<nannes> XD
<nannes> (mi ha scoperto) XD
<mibofra> Ciao :D .
<nicotano> salve
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi... sto cercando di installare ubuntu su una macchina dove c'è win7 ultimate.... metto il CD ma all'avvio non mi parte anche s eil CD gira. Entro da win e vado sull'exe del CD dopo 11 minuti si riavvia il sistema ma sempre in modalità WIn... che devo fare, ditemelo voi... sennò prendo il Beeretta calibro 41 e ammazzo Win... ma veramente vorreste poi la morte di Win 7... ja datemi na mano! Grazie.
<mibofra> Ciao, il pc è configurato per il boot da cd :D ?
<Fetentone> significa che devo fare cosa???
<cristian_c> Fetentone, quali errori appaiono all'avvio?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai impostato il bios per il boot da cd?
<mibofra> ce l'hai presente il bios :D ?
<Fetentone> weeeeeeee cristia_c ciao....
<Fetentone> si si il bios
<mibofra> accedi al bios e metti come prima periferica di boot l'unità ottica :D .
<Fetentone> ma sembra che nel bios è tutto a posto...
<Fetentone> c'è scritto enabled
<Fetentone> nella voce
<Fetentone> quindi parte da CD...
<mibofra> ma l'HD è sopra il cd :D ?
<Fetentone> errori non me ne dà... solo che quando si accende... se si accende (perchè lo devo provare a far partire diverse volte) mi dice modalità prompt dei comandi
<Fetentone> modalità provvisoria
<Fetentone> modalità di rete
<Fetentone> avvia normalmente windows
<cristian_c> FEtentone, quindi non avviene il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> *Fetentone
<TaLaDo> oppure il cd è farlocco
<Fetentone> no, non avviene
<TaLaDo> Fetentone, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<TaLaDo> e dove l'hai presa?
<Fetentone> l'ho scaricata da Ubuntu... ma funziona sicuro.. l'ho già messa su 3 desktop
<mibofra> secondo me è l'ordine delle unità di boot :D .
<TaLaDo> Fetentone, controlla il bios
<Fetentone> rivado
<davide> coretto, devi impostare l'unità ottica come prima partenza
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti. non riesco ad entrare nella setup dal browser di access point della tplink? consigli?
<apco_ita> boot ubuntu da chiavetta
<davide> neanche 192.168.1.1
<apco_ita> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare riguardo il boot
<apco_ita> ho installato ora ora ubuntu
<mibofra> devi vedere se prima il pc supporta il boot da chiavetta usb :D .
<mibofra> pitzalone: 192.168.0.1 ?
<apco_ita> ho gia installato ubuntu da ciavetta
<apco_ita> chiavetta
<mibofra> e allora che ti sere bootare da chiavetta :D ?
<mibofra> *serve
<apco_ita> infatti mi fa il boot solo se la chiavetta è inserita,     senza non parte
<apco_ita> io volevo fare il boot da HDD
<apco_ita> evidentemente manca qualche cosa nell?HDD
<mibofra> hai installato l'mbr sulla chiavetta , eh ;) ?
<apco_ita> evidente
<apco_ita> ho sbagliato di sicuro
<pitzalone> mibofra: sulle istruzioni dice di usare 192.188.1.254, ma non prende ne questo ne il tuo
<apco_ita> mi daresti una mano per installare MBR sull'HDD dove c'è ubuntu ?
<mibofra> apco : "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<mibofra> pitzalone: hai cambiato l'indirizzo ip del router :D ?
<pitzalone> mibofra: no.
<mibofra> apco: poi riavvia senza chiavetta
<mibofra> pitzalone. prova a resettarlo :D .
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :D
<mapreri> mibofra: sono solo di passaggio, ho trovato una rete wifi ;P
<mibofra> collegati su #ubuntu-it-chat :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: devo?
<mibofra> ah ok :D .
<mibofra> no :D .
<mapreri> beh, provo :P
<apco_ita> ti volevo dire che ho anche un HDD dove c'è XP
<mapreri> ho una mezz'oretta, credo :)
<mibofra> :D .
<Cristian> ciao ragazzi
<pitzalone> mibofra: niente
<mapreri> Cristian: ciao :)
<mibofra> apco_ita : posta "sudo blkid" :D .
<Cristian> mapreri, ciao
<apco_ita> ehh sembra facile che significa ?
<mibofra> devi darlo in un terminale :D .
<mapreri> apco_ita: apri un terminale, digiti quella roba, e dopo
<mapreri> !paste| apco_ita
<ubot-it> apco_ita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cristian> ragazzi a me e venuto a noia gnome vorrei rimuoverlo e mettere qualche cosa di diverso
<Cristian> consigli
<mibofra> unity, kde, openbox :D .
<apco_ita> per aprire un terminale Ho insatllato ora ora ubuntu su XP non avrei problemi
<mibofra> xface e altri :D .
<mibofra> vedi se riesci senza pennetta usb :D .
<mapreri> Cristian: inizia con icewm...
<Cristian> mapreri, sarebbe
<Cristian> ignoro
<mibofra> un altro DE, leggerissimo :D .
<mapreri> Cristian: un wm avanzato, dotato pure di panello ;P
<mapreri> mibofra: troppo chiamarlo de :D
<mibofra> secondo me a DE ci arriva, per me ;) .
<Cristian> qindi procedura
<mibofra> cercalo su  synaptic :D .
<mibofra> apco :D ?
<mapreri> Cristian: il pacchetto si chiana icewm, per una cosa minimale, dopo i sono altre cose, tipo un po' di temi, ecc... `apt-cache search icewm` per una vista d'insieme:)
<Cristian> ni propone 11 pacchetti
<mibofra> installa il primo intanto :D .
<Longbow> Ciao.
<mapreri> [ot] uffa... a casa ci ho messo 6 ore abbondanti per scaricare 300 MB, qui in 2 minuti me a scaricati 100 -.- maledette limitazioni!
<mapreri> Longbow: ciao :)
<Holden> !ot | mapreri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ot'
<Longbow> Pitzalone, prova cosi: 192.168.1.254
<Cristian> primo pacchetto istallato
<Holden> pitzalone, riesci a pingare il router?
<Cristian> mibofra, dopo il primo pacchetto
<pitzalone> Longbow: già provato
<pitzalone> Holden: come sifaceva?
<Holden> pitzalone, ping indirizzo
<pitzalone> Longbow: alti consigli?
<mibofra> che indirizzo ha il tuo pc adesso :D ?
<pitzalone> mibofra: come faccio a capirlo?
<Longbow> Pitzalone, che modello è?
<mibofra> pitzalone: vai sull'icona della rete, informazioni connessione :D .
<pitzalone> mibofra: http://imagebin.org/226312
<mibofra> le posti tutte :D , grazie :D .
<pitzalone> mibofra: cioè?
<mibofra> anche eth e vodafone devi postare :D .
<pitzalone> mibofra: le altre sono una la pennina vodafone e l'altra un router che uso per collegare i pc del negozio
<mibofra> prova a collegare solo il router che ti serve in questo momento :D .
<pitzalone> mibofra: e poi?
<pitzalone> mibofra: niente
<mibofra> prova ad usare l'ip che è presente nel manuale delle istruzioni o se nel tab delle informazioni di rete ti da anche un dns , prova ad sare quello :D .
<mibofra> *usare
<pitzalone> mibofra: già provato e nulla
<mibofra> prova a fare un hard reset .
<pitzalone> mibofra: fatto anche quello
<mibofra> sicuro che non sia difettoso :D ? come sei collegato, wireless o cavo :D ?
<pitzalone> mibofra: wireless
<mibofra> mettilo temporaneamente via cavo :D .
<pitzalone> niente
<mibofra> non è che sia difettoso ;) ?
<pitzalone> no. sto sbagliando qualcosa
<mibofra> sicuro , il router è in dhcp ?
<Dave> salve
<mibofra> Ciao :D , vuoi una mano :D ?
<Guest27964> si
<Guest27964> mi consigliate qualche programma per burn?
<Guest27964> su windows
<mibofra> nero :D .
<Guest27964> qualcosa di gratis?
<mibofra> 1) vedi che qui si da solo supporto per ubuntu, potresti usare #ubuntu-it-chat ,
<mibofra> 2)dipende da cosa devi fare :d .Ù
<Guest27964> devo burn
<Guest27964> ubuntu
<Guest27964> 64bit
<Guest27964> per installarmelo
<Guest27964> ho già le partizioni
<Guest27964> devo solo burn e installar
<Guest27964> solo che non trovo un programma
<mibofra> mi pare che win stesso .
<Guest27964> a che velocità posso burn
<mibofra> meglio se vai piano :D .
<Guest27964> quanto?
<mibofra> 8x
<Guest27964> ok grazie
<mibofra> prego :D .
<Guest27964> ma precisamente questa chat a cosa serve?
<mibofra> al supporto per ubuntu in tempo reale ;) .
<Guest27964> Francesco Bonanno
<Guest27964> Hai un parente che fa il professore?
<Guest27964> al liceo
<mibofra> con lo stesso cognome :D ? no tutti in pensione, cognome diverso :D , vedi che comunque questo canale non serve a questo :D .
<Guest27964> scusa
<Guest27964> le schede amd
<Guest27964> fungono anche senza drivers?
<mibofra> dici senza quelli closed :D ? meno che con quest'ultimi :D .
<Guest27964> Grazie , ma èvero che aggiornando
<Guest27964> per esempio dalla 11.10
<Guest27964> direttamente
<Guest27964> si possono avere dei rallentamenti?
<mibofra> può succedere, ti porti a presso tutto quello che avevi nel pc , perciò penso ci arrivi da solo :D .
<Mario2012> ciao ragazzi.. ho un problema.. ho installato l versione 12.04 LTS.. la macchina è lentissima... non mi funziona il cubo... il MyUnity nemmeno... ecc. ec... sapete dirmi cosa sia successo???
<Mario2012> dai ragzzi.... una mano!
<Mario2012> ubot-it?
<Mario2012> DD3my puoi aiutarmi???
<Mario2012> c'è qualche altro canale di chat per aiuto??
<sacarde> che differenze c'e' tra "initctl restart <servizio>   e   service <servizio> restart   ?
<apco_ita> buonasera
<mibofra> ciao , sono tornato :D .
<apco_ita> ciao ci siamo sentiti altre volte
<apco_ita> una domanda
<mibofra> si lo so, è che sono tornato da cena :D , dimmi :D .
<apco_ita> ora sono sul SO ubuntu nel pc
<mibofra> ok, :D .
<apco_ita> configurato cosi HDD 200Gb per ubuntu e HDD 80Gb per XP
<apco_ita> come ti dicevo se non metto la USB non mi parte dal disco di ubuntu
<apco_ita> manca di sicuro MBR nel HDD200gb
<mibofra> non mi avevi più postato "sudo blkid" :D .
<mibofra> con pastebin ;) .
<apco_ita> scusa ma non so cosa significa postato
<mibofra> dai il comando e ne riporti qui il risultato :D .
<apco_ita> allora scrivo sudo blkid nel terminale ?
<mibofra> si :D .
<apco_ita> ok
<mibofra> e postalo con pastebin :D .
<apco_ita> pastebin ?
<mibofra> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<apco_ita> fatto
<mibofra> mi dai il link di pastebin :D ?
<apco_ita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1174411/
<apco_ita> ti è arriato il link ?
<mibofra> si, si , scusa mi ero distratto, starò più attento :D .
<apco_ita> no scusa . . .  perche ho anche qualche problema con il router . . .  è nuovo lo devo configurare al meglio ancora
<mibofra> dai "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" staccando la chiavetta, e prova a riavviare :D .
<apco_ita> ok
<apco_ita> a dopo
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> ehi apco_ita, allora, riavvio andato a buon fine :D ?
<apco_ita> yessss
<apco_ita> grazie
<apco_ita> piano piano se impara
<mibofra> prego :D , ci si vede ;) .
<apco_ita> ora un altra sciocchezza
<apco_ita> puoi ?
<mibofra> certo :D .
<apco_ita> nonostante abbia installato la versione in italiano molti menu sono ancora in lingua inglese
<apco_ita> tipo firefox
<apco_ita> non che non sappia l'inglese ma  . . .. . .  meglio italiano
<mibofra> cerca il language selector ;) .
<apco_ita> su firefox ?
<AlexZion> apco_ita: per firefox c'è il pacchetto in italiano che di solito si installa in utomatico , ma magari non per qualceh ragione non lo ha fatto ..., e nel caso usi kubuntu , dovresti terminare di installare il supporto multilingua entrando in system settings /Localizzazione
<mibofra> no, devi vedere nei menù del tuo desktop manager (unity, gnome, kde ...)
<AlexZion> comunque apco_ita il pacchetto italiano di firefox puoi installarlo con questo comando .....  sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<mibofra> AlexZion: ma vuole localizzato tutto il SO ;) .
<AlexZion> ahh ok , non avevo letto bene ... pardon ..., kde o gnome !?!
<apco_ita> ehhh bella domanda
<mibofra> o unity ;) .
<AlexZion> apco_ita: ubuntu o kubuntu , e che versione ?
<apco_ita> da dove parto ?
<mibofra> come :D ? di default su ubuntu c'è unity, kubuntu kde :D .
<apco_ita> ahhh ubuntu precision qualcosa la 12 penso
<mibofra> allora è unity, cerca language selector ;) .
<apco_ita> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<mibofra> unity ;) , fai quello che ti ho consigliato :D .
<apco_ita> niente da fare menu ancora in inglese nonostante sia installato anche il supporto in italiano
<mibofra> l'hai applicato :D ?
<apco_ita> si
<mibofra> hai riavviato :D ?
<enzotib> buonasera
<DD3my> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao DD3my
<skricciolo1981> Dopo che oggi si é aggiornato qualcosa pangolino non va piu..dopo il grub mi appaiono scritte mai viste e non parte niente
<skricciolo1981> Starting cups printing spooler/server ok
<skricciolo1981> Stopping system v runlevel compatibily ok
<skricciolo1981> Ed é bloccato qua
<skricciolo1981> filo1234
<filo1234> oh
<skricciolo1981> sto nel panico
<skricciolo1981> Letto?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> se premi ctrl+alt+f2 riesci a fare il login testuale?
<skricciolo1981> Ke glie é successo?
<skricciolo1981> Si
<filo1234> ke lo dici a tua zia :D
<skricciolo1981> Scusa sto da cell
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: lol
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: se dai startx ?
<skricciolo1981> Cosa devo scrivere?
<skricciolo1981> niente login sempre
<filo1234> si ma
<filo1234> hai fatto il login testuale?
<filo1234> devi fare il login testuale e poi dare startx
<skricciolo1981> ho dato start
<skricciolo1981> Cioe cosa devo scrivere?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> se premi ctrl+alt+f2 riesci a fare il login testuale?
<skricciolo1981> La password?
<skricciolo1981> Si mi chiede login
<filo1234> e fallo!
<skricciolo1981> non va neanche con password
<filo1234> ma cavolo
<skricciolo1981> Dice login non corretto
<filo1234> eh scrivi bene
<filo1234> pippo-host login: nome_utente ( invio )
<skricciolo1981> Scrivo bene non va
<filo1234> password: scrivila anche se non vedi pallini o roba stile windpws
<filo1234> no stai scrivendo male
<skricciolo1981> Ora ha scritto un mare de robbe
<skricciolo1981> E sembra che ci sono dice benvenuto
<filo1234> adesso scrivi startx e dai invio
<skricciolo1981> E mi da il prompt
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ah be è gentile, io ti avrei detto altro
<skricciolo1981> Ora?
<filo1234> adesso scrivi startx e dai invio
<skricciolo1981> Ok andato
<skricciolo1981> Ahahahhahah
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: adesso vedi se devi fare aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> Ora pero se spengo lo rifa ho gia provato 4 volte
<filo1234> appunto
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: adesso vedi se devi fare aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> Aspe vado da pc
<skricciolo1981> filo1234
<filo1234> eh
<skricciolo1981> non va vedo solo la scrivania ma non mi fa fare niente
<skricciolo1981> Sto ancora da cell scusate ortografia
<filo1234> è un portatile?
<skricciolo1981> No
<filo1234> o meglio, è connesso in rete?
<filo1234> cavo?
<skricciolo1981> Fisso 64 bit in gnome shell
<skricciolo1981> In wifi
<filo1234> uhm quindi usando network-manager
<filo1234> che se non ha grafica....non si connette
<filo1234> bene
<skricciolo1981> Male :(
<filo1234> devi trovae il modo di connetterlo con il cavo
<filo1234> e fare gli aggiornamenti da riga di comando
<filo1234> perchè farti connettere in wifi da terminale...mi fai venire la cirrosi
<filo1234> lol
<skricciolo1981> Ma non mi fa accedere al terminale
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ctr+alt+f1...2...3....4..5....6
<skricciolo1981> Non mi fa fare niente
<filo1234> da shell
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ctr+alt+f1...2...3....4..5....6
<filo1234> sono terminale ^
<filo1234> e devi fare da li
<skricciolo1981> Ok mi da di nuovo il login testuale con f1
<filo1234> si ma se non sei connesso è inutile farlo ora
<skricciolo1981> Infatti non mi da nessun aggiornamento
<filo1234> io ora dormo
<filo1234> :p
<filo1234> ciao
<skricciolo1981> Do
<skricciolo1981> :(
<micheg> ciao, dopo un aggiornamento mi è successa una cosa un pò strana con gli autocompletamenti della bash, ad esempio le directory non mi mette la slash finale ne le sotto directory
<dod> micheg vabbe' cosa strana. attendi il nuovo aggiornamento se e' un bug lo risolvono
<dod> non vedi lo slash ma sei nella cartella giusta. fregatene.
<micheg> no, il problema è che non mi autocompleta le sottodirectory
<micheg> se voglio fare ls /opt/pippo
<micheg> se ora faccio ls /op e premo tab mi scrive /opt (spazio)
<micheg> e non posso andare oltre
<micheg> è molto fastidioso io uso tanto la shell
<dod> umh. hai ragione. ma io uso kubuntu e la shell e' ok.  se do'  ls/op esce ls /opt/
<micheg> e me lo fa pure con less
<micheg> che è peggio ancora
<micheg> OH
<micheg> sistemato. trovato qua => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008 è l'installazione di acrobat reader che incasina tutto
<micheg> maledetti
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 716008 in partner-packaging "strange bahavior on directory completion with bash built-in commands (dup-of: 752193)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 752193 in acroread "Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micheg> si l'ho trovato ora pure io grazie
<micheg> maledetta adobe possano i suoi impacchettatori avere le emorroidi fino a domani sera
<micheg> vabbè visto che sono stato con sto problema due ore, facciamo solo 2 ore di emorroidi.
<dod> prova se ti sposti nelle dir della root a dare ls ./
<micheg> l'ho già sistemato
<dod> eh un bug del tubo
<dod> dimmi come per cortesia
<dod> sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh  ??
<micheg> sudo sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh
<micheg> si
<micheg> cambia il nome di una funzione
<dod> ah ok
<micheg> cosi evita collisioni
<dod> ci vuole pazienza.
<micheg> eh si i pacchetti binari di terze parti non si sa mai che fanno, se mi ero accorto che aveva messo qualcosa in /etc/bash_completion.d ci sarei arrivato da solo
<micheg> tutta colpa di un pdf con i campi che con evince non si vedeva
<micheg> (si vedeva male pure con acrobat a dirla tutta)
<dod> io non lo ho acrobat di terze parti
<dod> ti serviva proprio?
<micheg> sni. c'avevo sto pdf fatto male, mi son detto, vah proviamo con acrobat
<micheg> e mi son pure detto vah scarichiamolo direttamente dal sito di adobe, vah
<micheg> doppiamente coglione ;-)
<micheg> è che avevo appena aggiornato il sistema quindi non mi è venuto in mente di collegarlo ad acrobat reader
<micheg> il problema intendo, comunque tutto risolto grazie
<dod> pas du tout
<Bill> ciao
<Guest50957> dovrei chiedere una cosa su ubunto
<Guest50957> ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-30
<apco_ita> ciao
<apco_ita> ciao
<apco_ita> devo partizionare il disco dove c'è installato ubuntu
<dod> per fare cosa?
<dod> ubuntu ha un programma per fare partizioni integrato
<sonne> dod, e' andato via...
<sonne> come tutti quelli che chiedono aiuto :)
<Dario__> salve
<Dario__> C'è qualcuno?
<Dario__> bH
<Dario__> BAH
<Linpassion> salve
<Linpassion> qualcuno sa dirmi come modificare gli spalsh screen del boot loader "i classici pallini di default". Ho provato ad usar super boot-manager, ma riavviata la macchina si vede solo una schermata nera e poi il login di ubuntu
<Takion> buongiorno! c'e' qualcuno?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Takion> ok grazie!
<Takion> allora vorrei sapere se è possibile ascoltare i suoni che arrivano in ingresso dalla scheda audio come su win. insomma collegare ad esempio un lettore mp3 in ingresso e ascoltarlo con le casse
<Takion> a me serve per mixare una chitarra con audaciy
<Takion> ovviamente ascoltandola senza ritardo
<Takion> se uso il monitor di audacity noto un forte ritardo e io ho un processore quad core...
<Takion> e in più se registro mi si piante il programma....
<Steeler> Takion, ma questo lettore l'hai messo su LINE IN ?
<Takion> si è il multieffetto della chitarra su line in...
<Steeler> Takion, meglio se vieni qui #graficavideo-it
<carlo_> Ciao a tutti, volevo avere informazioni per un problema hardware non proprio di ubuntu......mi sapete mica indicare un canale in italiano dove posso trovare supporto?
<Holden> !chat | carlo_
<ubot-it> carlo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carlo_> Holden: come faccio ad entrarci?
<carlo_> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> carlo_, già ci sei dentro, ti vedo
<carlo_> ma io non lo vedo... :(
<carlo_> Holden: ah no, visto.....
<franz07> ciao buongiorno
<nannes> Hello franz07
<franz07> ops, english channel?
<franz07> :)
<franz07> c'ho delle istruzioni che mi dicono così: cd /usr ; sudo ln -svT lib /usr/lib64
<franz07> le istruzioni sono aseguire l'installazione delle ia32-etc,etc in un sisstema 64 bit
<franz07> ora dico io sul mio precise nella directory usr non c'è nessuna cartella lib64
<barby> ti trovi una cartella lib
<barby> ?
<franz07> si sono su 12-04 60 bit, dentro/ usr c'è /lib e /lib32
<franz07> *12.04 64 bit
<barby> uhm
<barby> ma il tuo sistema è a 32 o 64 bit?
<franz07> barby ho appena installato le ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 ia32-libs su un precise 64 bit
<barby> ln -svT lib /usr/lib64 dovrebbe creare un link simbolico a /usr/lib64
<barby> o meglio dovrebbe crearti una dir lib che in realtà punta a /usr/lib64
<nannes> ma che creare, lib esiste già
<barby> tu in quel modo hai creato un collegamnto simbolico
<barby> se c'era lo hai fatto puntare a /usr/lib64
<barby> se fai ls -l
<barby> dovresti vedere il puntamento
<franz07> barby e nannes la guida è questa http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide scendete fino a "before you start"
<nannes> ahhhh stai installando i proprietari manualmente ;P
<franz07> nannes si, sto seguendo anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ma vedo che ci sono differenze nei pacchetti da installare e io li installo tutti e due le fonti
<franz07> nsi sa mai
<franz07> nannes cmq, perchè il tipo fa una guida per la 12.04 e poi punta una /usr7li64 che non c'è nella 12.04?
<franz07> */usr/lib64
<nannes> molto probabilmente perchè il driver che installi la mette su /usr/lib64
<nannes> Queste modifiche credo siano dovute alle differenze fra distro e distro, che son piccolezze che però ti cambiano completamente certi procedimenti 8come questo)
<franz07> quindi dici di creare prima questa /usr/lib64 (tanto, male che vada rimane una dir vuota)
<nannes> Infatti probabilmente altre distro la /usr/lib64 ce l'hanno già
<franz07> nannes dici quindi che il tipo s'è confuso con un'altra versione nonostante abbia dichiarato ubuntu 12.04
<franz07> vabbuò, grazie per la conferma, creo la dir e procedo
<nannes> Perchè, ti dà errore il comando ln?
<nannes> franz07: ↑
<franz07> nannes no, è che prima di installare i catalyst, per rito, confronto sempre 2 o 3 guide e spulcio le differenze, ci sono rimasto troppo male 4 anni fa quando ho devastato l'installazione :)
<nannes> lol
<nannes> Segui pure quella ufficiale di cchtml
<nannes> Senza fare nulla di più
<nannes> Se non ti fidi cerca qualche video su youtube, che qualcuno l'ha messo di sicuro! ;P
<franz07> nannes si mi sembra consigli anche un paio di dipendeze mancanti sull'help ufficiale (meglio qualche pacchetto in più che in meno)
<franz07> nannes ok, vado a tentare la sorte, :) ciao e grazie
<Linpassion> come si configura plymouth in modo da vedere la schermata del tama anche all'avvio
<cristian_c> Linpassion, tama?
<cristian_c> *tema?
<Linpassion> ..ops..tema
<cristian_c> Linpassion, non mi è proprio chiaro quello che vorresti fare
<Linpassion> ho installato super-boot-manager e dopo aver abilitalo la scheda ati, ho impostato un tema predefinito per plymoth. ora l'immagine del tema si vede solo allo spegnimento. quando invece avvio la macchina ho la solita chermata viola scuro, e non il tema
<Linpassion> nel canale in inglese di ubuntu mi è stato detto che dipende da grup in modalità testo...boh!
<cristian_c> Linpassion, hai controllato sul wiki?
<cristian_c> !plymouth
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plymouth'
<cristian_c> lol
<Dig> Ciao a tutti, ho un pc nuovo, nuovo su cui installare gli SO. Lo avvio con gparted e gli divido l'HD o installo direttamente prima win7 e poi Ubuntu?
<carin> ciao a tutti
<carin> come posso fare 1 downgrade di un programma?
<cristian_c> Dig, la seconda ipotesi non sarebbe male
<cristian_c> Dig, ma in ogni caso dovresti ridurre la partzione di win
<carin> firefox 15 mi da problemi, volevo tornare alla versione precedente
<cristian_c> Dig, a meno che non installi win su una partizione che non occupa tutto il disco
<cristian_c> carin, come l'hai installato?
<carin> cristian_c: mi ha chiesto ieri l'aggiornamento
<carin> e lho fatto
<cristian_c> carin, è strano
<cristian_c> quali repo utilizzi? Solo quelli ufficiali?
<cristian_c> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | carin
<ubot-it> carin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carin> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175550/
<frank07> nannes ho appena installato i *.deb di fglrx, sembra quasi tutto bene apparte un'attenzione nelle update-alternatives http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175547/
<carin> cristian_c: laggiornamente lho fatto direttamente da firefox
<Dig> cristian_c, pensavo di fargli fare l'installazione in cui si piglia tutto l'HD e poi installando ubuntu dividerla a metà più un giga di swap
<cristian_c> carin, non credo che xbmc interferisca con firefox
<carin> xbmc cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Dig, non credo che ti convenga
<cristian_c> carin, xbox media center
<carin> che sarebbe quello che si è installato aggiornandolo?
<Dig> cristian_c, quindi installo win7 ridimensionando l'HD e poi do ad ubuntu la partizione vuota?
<Dig> cristian_c, ora l'HD credo sia tutto in dos
<cristian_c> carin, cioè non hai installato il media center nel sistema?
<carin> cristian_c non lo so, io ieri ho solo fatto laggiornamento che mi ha chiesto firefox
<cristian_c> Dig, prepara le partizioni prima di tutto, e in una di queste ci installi win 7
<cristian_c> carin, allora si è installato da solo? :D
<carin> cristian_c non saprei, ti ripeto avevo firefox che mi funzionava regolarmente, poi ieri lho aperto, mi ha chiesto se volevo fare l'aggiornamento, e oggi mi da problemi
<Dig> carin, era un aggiornamento di Ubuntu o ti ha chiesto di aggiornare dopo che hai lanciato firefox???
<carin> Dig: FIREFOX
<carin> sorry
<carin> xil caps
<Dig> carin, forse hai aggiornato un plug in e non tutta l'applicazione
<cristian_c> carin, sei l'unico utilizzatore di quel pc su ubuntu? L'hai installato tu?
<carin> Dig: ora ho la versione 15, che prima non avevo
<carin> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> carin, allora sarei molto preoccupato, perché questo vuol dire che installi le appllicazioni a tua insaputa
<carin> :O
<cristian_c> *applicazione
<cristian_c> **applicazioni
<carin> lol
<carin> vabbe...formatto
<cristian_c> carin, aspetta
<carin> si
<cristian_c> carin, (comunque formattazione o no, sarebbe bene che controllassi bene cosa stai facendo quando utilizzi ubuntu)
<cristian_c> ora provo a vedere come si retrocede firefox
<carin> cristian_c: un aggiornamento di firefox mi sembrava innoquo
<carin> sto abbastanza attento a quel che installo
<cristian_c> carin, 'sto abbastanza attento a quel che installo' <- insomma
<carin> ma xke scusa?non capisco cosa avrei dovuto installare
<carin> x aver problemi
<Dig> cristian_c, se cancella l'aggiornamento dalla cronologia non gli torna com'era?
<cristian_c> Dig, la cronologia è l'elenco delle pagine visitate, non c'entra una mazza :)
<Dig> cristian_c, intendo in ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> dig, non sapevo ci fosse questa funzione
<cristian_c> *dig
<cristian_c> **Dig
<cristian_c> ma se non è stato installato via apt, non credo che USC possa fare qualcosa
<cristian_c> aggiornato
<carin> non lho installato da riga di comando
<carin> aggiornato*
<cristian_c> e chi l'ha detto?
<carin> cmq cristian_c mi spieghi xke dici che non installo cose sicure?
<cristian_c> carin, non ho scritto che non installi cose sicure, ma che installi cose senza rendertene conto
<cristian_c> a meno che qualcuno non ti abbia aperto il pc e installato software di nascosto a tua insaputa
<cristian_c> comunque sto guardando per firefox
<carin> :\
<carin> beh grazie
<carin> lascia pure stare....lidea di formattare cera gia prima
<carin> ora mi son convinto
<cristian_c> ho unì'idea
<Dig> carin,  se firefox non ti va puoi usare chrome. Ma non formattare perché c'è firefox pasticciato
<cristian_c> carin, ho un'idea migliore
<carin> ahahha no Dig come dicevo, lidea lavevo già
<cristian_c> carin, l'idea è quella di disinstallare firefox dal software center e reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> carin, dai repo che ho visto comunque hai aggiunto un solo ppa, nulla di irreparabile
<cristian_c> ci sono utenti che installa almeno una ventina di ppa
<cristian_c> ovviamente relativi a versioni di ubuntu diverse ^_^
<carin> xo non risolverebbe il fatto degli eventuali sost installati
<carin> software*
<carin> di nascosto
<Dig> cristian_c, non sarebbe bene che cancellasse anche la cartella .mozzilla nella home così pulisce tutto?
<cristian_c> carin , io vedo soltanto xboxmedia center
<cristian_c> carin , ripeto non credo sia un problema, l'importante  è fare attenzione
<cristian_c> Dig, può provare e magari cancellarla successivamente in caso non fosse efficace
<cristian_c> :)
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. Grazie per i consigli cristian_c
<carin> ok grazie
<drhoffy> buon giorno a tutti!  ho  problema con la scheda video del mio portatile: un asus x101ch. la scheda video è una integrata nel processore. non riesco a settare una risoluzione superiore a 800*600
<cristian_c> drhoffy, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | drhoffy
<ubot-it> drhoffy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drhoffy> pastebin.com/8JJBzBDp
<cristian_c> drhoffy, ora lo guardo, ero assente
<drhoffy> fai pure
<cristian_c> drhoffy, stai usando i driver generici vesa, ecco perché
<hallino1> Giorno
<drhoffy> immaginavi fosse qualcosa del genere ma non sapevo quali installare
<cristian_c> drhoffy, è una scheda intel, dovrebbero essere già preinstallati
<cristian_c> a quanto pare invece no
<cristian_c> è un pc nuovo?
<drhoffy> si comprato da poco
<cristian_c> può essere nei pc nuovi
<cristian_c> drhoffy, ubuntu 12.04?
<drhoffy> si 1204
<drhoffy> pero da synaptic ho controllato; xserver-xorg-video-intel è installato
<cristian_c> uhm, guardo un attimo
<cristian_c> non sembra una cosa semplice
<cristian_c> drhoffy, per caso il problema si è verificato appena installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> come l'hai installato?
<drhoffy> mi sembra di aver letto di un ppa con driver appositi intel provo a cercarlo magari serve a qualcosa
<cristian_c> drhoffy, probabilmente sì, se è quello il caso
<cristian_c> drhoffy, controlla le info di quel ppa se la tua scheda fa parte della lista
<cristian_c> *cioè se è presente la tua scheda nella lista di quelle supportate dal driver nel ppa
<drhoffy> qualcuno sa dirmi il modello di scheda video o dove leggerlo
<cristian_c> me l'avevi già postato
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cristian_c> però dovresti recuperare il pid
<cristian_c> e il vid
<cristian_c> ma se risali al nome di modello preciso, non ti serve
<drhoffy> quello che intendevo era proprio il modello preciso
<cristian_c> drhoffy, beh, non è difficole trovarlo
<cristian_c> drhoffy, guarda, lo stesso tuo problema e stessa scheda: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/196239
<drhoffy> ora do un'occhiata
<drhoffy> ho letto la discussione ma non ho trovato soluzioni proveró a contattare intel
<cristian_c> drhoffy, mi è crashato il client, hai dato un'occhiata?
<drhoffy> si da quel che ho capito alcuni hanno risolto aggiornando a 12.10
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> installi un kernel più nuovo
<drhoffy> sai darmi un ppa aggiornato
<cristian_c> controlla se ci sno nuovi kernel nei backports
<drhoffy> ?
<cristian_c> mmmh , fammi pensare
<cristian_c> mi ridati l'output del comando
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *ridai
<mibofra> ci dovrebbe essere un ppa , ma meglio le sorgenti ufficiali , 2) potrebbe sempre inserire i sorgenti della 12.10 , aggiornare il kernel e rimuovere i sorgenti :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, nel kernel della 12.04 non ci sono i driver per la sue scheda
<cristian_c> mibofra, è un pc troppo recente
<cristian_c> *sua
<drhoffy> che comando ti serve scusa?
<cristian_c> mibofra, la seconda soluzione non mi sembra una buona idea
<cristian_c> mibofra, a questo punto gli conviene installare direttamente un nuovo kernel
<cristian_c> drhoffy, lspci -k
<drhoffy> paste.ubuntu.com/1175690
<mibofra> cristian_c: tentar non nuoce, nel caso potrebbe andar bene come ultima spiaggia :D .
<orazio> ciao, sapete dirmi come fare per lanciare un comando bloccante subito dopo l'avvio di ubuntu (server) in modo che possa vedere l'output sulla console?
<mibofra> cioè ti serve vedere le operazioni che svolge all'avvio :D ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, non vedo molte possibilità, sulla 12.04 i driver non ci sono
<orazio> mi serve vedere l'output si
<cristian_c> drhoffy, ho trovato una guida interessante, ma non posso postarla in questo chan
<drhoffy>  non puoi mettere il link su pastebin?
<drhoffy> o inviarmelo in privatp
<cristian_c> ok, in pvt
<drhoffy> sperando che il mio client lo sopporti
<cristian_c> leggi in query
<cristian_c> credo sia una nuova scheda intel appena uscita
<drhoffy> si dovrebbe essere l'ultimo modello del nuovi chipset cedar trail mi sembra
<cristian_c> hai visto il link?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, non mi compaiono più le icone per chiudere, massimizare e rimpicciolire le finestre, e tutto sembra rigido ieri ho provato ad installare compiz ma non mi funzionava, ora l'ho disinstallato ma non va. help me
<nicotano> salve
<beer8> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<beer8> volevo formattare il pc con dban (non ho lettore dvd)
<beer8> quindi lo ho montatosu usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<beer8> solo ke qnd lo faccio partire come boot
<beer8> non mi vede lhd del pc
<mibofra> prova partedmagic :D .
<beer8> masolo lusb su cui è montato
<jester-> beer8: deve partire la usb al boot
<beer8> esatto jester-
<beer8> è quel che succede
<beer8> parte usb come boot
<jester-> beer8: quindi?
<beer8> quindi dban
<jester-> beer8: ti banna?
<beer8> solo ke dban non mi vede lhd
<nicotano> che è dban
<jester-> br
<mibofra> prova partedmagic ;) .
<jester-> beer8: le abbreviazioni tipo sms & co non son o gradite
<jester-> parla come mangi
<beer8> sorry caduto
<beer8> jester- dicevo, quali abbreviazioni avrei usato che non ti è gradita?
<beer8> hd?
<nicotano> beer8, che distro hai caricato nella chiavetta?
<jester-> beer8:  dban le k e palle varie
<beer8> nicotano: nessuna distro, ho montato il .iso  di dban
<nicotano> arridaje
<beer8> beh ma dban si chiama cosi
<nicotano> che è dban
<beer8> un programmax formattare
<beer8> Darik's Boot and Nuke ("DBAN")
<nicotano> bene qui sei OT monta ubuntu e ne riparliamo
<beer8> nicotano: sto scrivendo da 1 altro pc, quello che voglio formattare monta ubuntu 12
<jester-> beer8: che centra dban con la live ubuntu
<jester-> beer8: la live ha gprated affidabile e di serie
<beer8> si ma non sovrascrive i dati g parted, e cmq ho chiesto qui xke dato che sul pc che voglio formattare è montato ubuntu forse potevo risolvere il problema
<jester-> beer8: cme non sovrascrive i dati
<beer8> comunque* perchè* sorry
<nicotano> beer8, metti ubuntu sulla chiavetta, boota nel pc che vuoi e dopo lanci gparted, smonta partizione e formatti
<jester-> beer8: formatta, cancella, crea e allarga e restringe partizioni cosa dovrebbe sovrascrivere
<Cristian> fa cacare windows 8 XD
<Cristian> rtm
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> !chat | Cristian
<nicotano> !chat | Cristian
<ubot-it> Cristian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<beer8> jester-: gparted da quanto ho letto si limita a formattare, non ha sovrascrivere i dati per poi formattare, rendendoli quindi irricuperabili
<Cristian> scus
<TaLaDo> beer8, ma tu che vuoi fare?
<nicotano> beer8, forse non hai le idee chiare
<beer8> :\
<jester-> beer8: cisa hai fumato?
<jester-> cosa*
<beer8> forse non ci stiamo, mi esprimo male forse
<beer8> aspetterò enzo
<nicotano> beer8, partiamo dal risultato che vuoi ottenere poi vediamo come
<jester-> beer8: gparted va benissimo per formattare
<jester-> e per tutto il resto
<mibofra> non è che vuoi fare una copia delle partizioni prima di formattare, tipo alla clonezilla :D ?
<jester-> se vuoi cinservare i dati basta installare da muanuale sulla stessa partizione e in modifica non formattare
<jester-> l'installer te lo chiede pure
<beer8> nicotano: voglio formattare il pc, sovrascrivendo i dati piu volte in modo da renderli irrecuperabili....hosempre usato dban (Darik's Boot and Nuke) via cd, ma sul pc in questione non ho il lettore, quindi ho montato la .iso di dban su usb in modo che parti come boot. riavvio il pc, il programma parte correttamente come boot, ma non visualizzo l hard disk del pc
<beer8> conoscete i comandi shred, dd, wipe ecc?
<nicotano> beer8,  questo è canalwe di supporto ubuntu, installa ubuntu sulla chiavetta e formatti quel che vuoi, oppure usa dd da terminale
<jester-> beer8: ok ma che centriamo ni se dbanno non ti vede il dosco
<jester-> noi*
<TaLaDo> beer8, e che avrai dentro a quel pc ...?
<mibofra> beer8: si conosco shred , dd, wipe ecc :D .
<beer8> ho pensavo che fosse1 problema che potevo risolvere
<beer8> con ubuntu
<mibofra> shred su ubuntu esiste :D .
<jester-> beer8: da glarted formati 7 vole e sei aposto anche con le fisime
<beer8> TaLaDo: niente di particolare, ma x sicurezza voglio che siano irrecuperabili
<TaLaDo> lol
<TaLaDo> abbiamo scoperto la spia del vaticano   (fine OT)
<jester-> lol
<beer8> ahahah
<beer8> se fossi io distruggerei lhd
<beer8> mica lo formatto
<mibofra> dico , ma cos'è che non puoi fare con ubuntu :D ?
<jester-> beer8: l regola é che fai dalle 5 alle 7 passate col format
<beer8> con gparted jester- ^
<beer8> ?
<jester-> beer8: con qualsiasi metotdo
<beer8> uhm ok
<skricciolo1981> Dopo il grub da pangolino e dopo un aggiornamento di ieri ho tutto bloccato riesco a fare login testuale provo a dare un sudo apt get update e upgrade ma non mi segnala nessun aggiornamento...
<skricciolo1981> jester-
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, se ti funziona il terminale dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg e poi riavvia
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cosa hai fatto al povero pangolino
<skricciolo1981> Scusate ortografia ma sono da cell
<skricciolo1981> Un agg ieri poi riavvio poi niente piu tutto bloccato al prmpt ora
<mibofra> Prova "sudo X -configure"  :D  e un riavvio :D .
<skricciolo1981> Se faccio startx vedo la scrivania ma non mi fa fare niente
<mibofra> "startx" o "sudo startx" .
<skricciolo1981> Quale comando provo prima?
<jester-> <nicotano> skricciolo1981, se ti funziona il terminale dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<mibofra> fai tu :D .
<skricciolo1981> Scusate non ho il tab da cell
<skricciolo1981> Quale dei 3 comandi che mi state gentilmente suggerendo faccio prima?
<mibofra> provali in ordine :D .
<skricciolo1981> Allora dpkg-reconfigure mi dice di specificare pacchetto da reconfigurare
<mibofra> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ;)
<skricciolo1981> mibofra con questo ultimo comando non risponde niente e mi rida prompt
<jester-> skricciolo1981: startx e vedi eventuale errore
<mibofra> dovrebbe far così ;) , ora vedi cosa fa con "sudo service lightdm restart"
<skricciolo1981> Ho dato prima startx apre scrivania ma non funzia niente
<skricciolo1981> Io ho gnome shell se interessa
<skricciolo1981> Ritorno al terminale?
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, forse hai cambiato i permessi della tua home ?
<mibofra> si, e prova a dare il comando che ti ho dato prima :D .
<skricciolo1981> E do il comando di mibofra
<skricciolo1981> Ok
<skricciolo1981> Nico non ho toccato niente ho solo agg ieri e poi riavviato
<skricciolo1981> non mi da il prompt parla di un errore
<nicotano> il fatto che tu usi gnomeshell al posto di unity forse crea problemi
<skricciolo1981> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server
<skricciolo1981> Poi tante cose prima ma con cell é impossibile postarvele
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, quello è un errore che riguarda la tastiera xkb...
<skricciolo1981> Nico non mi da possibilita di cambiare dopo grub apre direttamente login testuale se no ci avevo pensato
<corsair> ciao a tutti poche ore fa ho fatto un aggiornamento sul mio computer fisso ho ubuntu 11.04 se non erro, dopo l'aggiornamento ho riavviato ed adesso il pc non si accende più, si blocca durante la fase di caricamanento quadno appare il logo di ubuntu con i puntini sotto, appena tutti i puntini diventano rossi, non succede più niente, ho provato a premre ctrl+alt+f1 per avere un interfaccia testuale ma non accade nie
<corsair> nte, risponde solo al ctrl+alt+canc riavviandosi
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, devi reinstallare il server X dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg  e poi sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<skricciolo1981> Ora non mi da il prompt
<skricciolo1981> Come do i tuoi comandi?
<nicotano> corsair al boot nel menu di grub puoi scegliere sessione di ripristino ?
<skricciolo1981> nicotano
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, ctrl+alt+Fn ti dovrebbe aprire una sessione testuale
<skricciolo1981> Fn????
<nicotano> F1 o 2 ...
<skricciolo1981> Ok  f2
<skricciolo1981> Provo
<skricciolo1981> nicotano fatto...ora?
<mibofra> ravvia :D .
<skricciolo1981> Startx?
<nicotano> il pc
<skricciolo1981> Reboot?
<mibofra> reboot !
<mibofra> "sudo reboot"
<nicotano> ben detto
<skricciolo1981> Si infatti lo dovuto dare il sudo
<skricciolo1981> Niente
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> Starting cups printing spooler/server       ok
<mibofra> e si ferma ?
<skricciolo1981> Si
<skricciolo1981> Cursore lampeggiante
<nicotano> bisogna sapere cosa va a caricare dopo, cuos è per la stampante  secondo me  hai qualche repo foresto nel sources.list che ti ha incasinato quando hai aggiornato,  adesso è un macello dovresti rimuovere gnome shell e reinstallare unity
<mibofra> prova un altro riavvio :D .
<nicotano> cups**
<mibofra> anche se forzato :D .
<skricciolo1981> Da terminale?
<mibofra> potresti disabilitare l'avvio di cups per vedere come va a finire :D , oppure prova ad usare un vecchio kernel (prima dell'avvio di grub , premi shift sinstro e scegli un altro kenel ) :D .
<mibofra> *kernel
<skricciolo1981> Non ho stampante :(
<mibofra> cups lo avvia lo stesso .
<skricciolo1981> Vado al grub e scelgo altro kernel ok?
<nicotano> ok
<skricciolo1981> Non ho altro kernel ma modalita repristino
<mibofra> sotto le "precedenti versioni di linux" non c'è niente :D ?
<skricciolo1981> Ora addirittura se bloccato al grub mentre di solito entrava automaticamente in linux
<nicotano> skricciolo1981, vedi da modalità ripristino se ti permette di reinstallare serverX
<nicotano> cmq IMHO  sì è incasinato coi repo di gnomeshell
<skricciolo1981> Ubu,con linux 3.2.0-30-generic (modalita riprist)
<skricciolo1981> Previous linux versions
<skricciolo1981> Memory test
<skricciolo1981> Memory test
<mibofra> previous linux verison :D
<mibofra> *versions
<mibofra> la prima voce che ti compare dopo :D .
<skricciolo1981> Non ho capito
<skricciolo1981> Mibofra
<mibofra> premi su "Previous linux versions"
<skricciolo1981> Ok ora mi da molti kernel
<skricciolo1981> Alcuni in mod riprist
<mibofra> usa il primo :D .
<skricciolo1981> Ok
<skricciolo1981> Finestra derrore
<mibofra> prova ne un'altro :D .
<mibofra> *un altro
<skricciolo1981> The sistem is running in low grafics mode
<mibofra> però gira :D ?
<skricciolo1981> No bloccato qua
<skricciolo1981> Faccio ok?
<mibofra> si
<skricciolo1981> Non vedo mouse come vado su ok?
<nicotano> tasto tab
<skricciolo1981> Non fa niente
<mibofra> invio
<skricciolo1981> Nada fermo qua
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> So disperato raga :( :(
<mibofra> ctrl+ alt + f1 , loggati e dai "sudo X -configure" poi dai "ls xorg.conf*"
<skricciolo1981> Al primo comando: fatal server error
<skricciolo1981> Dice ke é attivo il server per il display
<skricciolo1981> Ecc ecc
<mibofra> prova "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> allora no
<mibofra> prova "sudo service lightdm stop" e ridai il comando di prima :D .
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<Mattia> ciao a tutti
<Mattia> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano
<Mattia> c'è nessuno?
<mibofra> chiedi pure :D .
<Mattia> alloooora
<Mattia> il mio pc è inchiommato da mesi, è anche pieno di virus e mi sono deciso a formattarlo
<Mattia> siccome nell'ultimo anno mi sono appassionato al mondo android e di conseguenza all'open source
<Mattia> ho deciso di mandare a fanculo microsoft e installare ubuntu
<Mattia> :D
<Mattia> però ho il lettore cd che non mi legge niente, e da quanto ho capito per installarlo devo scaricarlo e metterlo su cd
<mibofra> eh poi , cosa è successo , ubuntu è saltato sul pc ed ha fatto fuori windows :D ?
<enzotib> Mattia, puoi usare una USB
<mibofra> puoi metterlo pure su usb :D .
<Mattia> ecco, ho visto che qualcuno accennava alla usb
<Mattia> così ho cercato qualche guida
<Mattia> e ho letto che bisogna impostare il boot predefinito e cose così
<Mattia> ma ci ho capito ben poco
<Mattia> xD
<Mattia> qui vorrei l'aiuto di qualcuno
<Mattia> :))
<Mattia> per piacere, s'intende
<FloodBotIt1> Mattia: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> potresti provare il tool integrato in ubuntu :D .
<enzotib> mibofra, ma se non ha ancora ubuntu :)
<enzotib> Mattia, ce l'hai un windows funzionante?
<Mattia> enzo sì
<Mattia> ho questo fisso che vorrei formattare e il portatile qui a fianco
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Mattia, 32 o 64 bits?
<mibofra> da una live su un altro pc :D , oppure usare il tool uboot... enzotib: non mi ricordo come si chiama quest'ultimo :D .
<Mattia> il portatile 32 di sicuro
<enzotib> mibofra, unetbootin si chiama, ma da come parla immagino che non abbia ubuntu installato da nessuna parte ancora
<Mattia> anche questo installato qua
<Mattia> aspetta che controllo
<enzotib> Mattia, ok, scarica questo file: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<mibofra> enziotib: visto ora su google, ma grazie comunque della risposta :D .
<Mattia> scaricando
<Mattia> tra un quarto d'ora ha finito
<enzotib> Mattia, poi scaricati questo: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<mibofra> enziotib unetbootin è multi-piattaforma (vedi che quello di poco fa era un lapsus brevissimo, non mi sono dimenticato come funziona il programma ) ;) non potrebbe usare questo su win :D ?
<enzotib> che è un programma che serve a mettere la iso su usb, in ambiente windows
<enzotib> mibofra, sì potrebbe usare anche quello, ma ubuntu.com consiglia pendrivelinux
<Mattia> pendrive scaricato
<mibofra> lo so, ma unebootin non mi ha mai tradito ;) .
<doom_> lol
<enzotib> Mattia, poi usi il programmino per mettere la iso su usb, non dovrebbe essere difficile
<mibofra> Mattia : se ci dai le specifiche del pc, prima o in fase di installazione potremmo darti consigli per quest'ultima :D .
<Mattia> aspettate un momento
<Mattia> allora l'hardware è un intel core 2 quad con frequenza a 2.83 ghz
<Mattia> 4 gb di ram
<jester-> Mattia: pia la 64bitti
<jester-> Mattia: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install  col tool per winzoz scarica pure la iso
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mattia> quindi tra 10 minuti finisco di scaricare la iso, la carico sulla usb col procedimento di usb installer
<Mattia> così faccio partire dalla penna l'installazione di ubuntu come fosse da un cd
<Mattia> formatto e installo
<doom_> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices
<Mattia> right?
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a far funzionare un comando in libreoffice .6
<Drizamanuber> 3.6
<doom_> quale?
<Drizamanuber> num
<Mattia> doom è molto interessante quest'interazione tra ubuntu e android
<doom_> non so che comando è di writer?
<doom_> mattia si è tipo un app che si installa
<WesleySniper> salve, c'è qualcuno?
<WesleySniper> http://i.imgur.com/URWPQ.png devo convertire l'hardisk da mbr a gpt. Questa è la situazione dell'hardisk. Che posso fare?
<doom_> una copia dei dati
<jester-> WesleySniper: fare nel senso?
<WesleySniper> nel senso che dovrei avere una singola partizione, con un singolo volume. Ma c'è quello spazio di 25 GB che non riesco a inglobare nell'attuale unica partizione di windows
<WesleySniper> (non vorrei aver smantellato tutte le altre partizioni e sistemi operativi per niente)
<WesleySniper> se non c'è una singola partizione non dovrebbe essere possibile passare a gpt
<jester-> WesleySniper: cosa cè sulla partione
<WesleySniper> c'è il sistema windows (l'unico che ho lasciato: non ho fatto i dischi di ripristino... Faccio prima a reinstallare linux che windows)
<skricciolo1981> Comando sconosciuto mifobra
<skricciolo1981> Mibofra
<jester-> WesleySniper: ti parte winzoz con  lo spazio libero prima della partizione?
<skricciolo1981> mifobra
<skricciolo1981> Comando sconosciuto
<skricciolo1981> mibofra
<jester-> WesleySniper: sullo spazio libero cimetti linux?
<WesleySniper> allora: ho smantellato ubuntu, dopodichè ho ripristinato grub col live-cd. Ora ho solo windows. Devo passare da MBR a GPT, poi reinstallo ubuntu. Il pc funziona bene, ma non riesco a passare a GPT perchè c'è quello spazio vuoto da 25 giga che "non si lascia inglobare" dalla partizione windows
<jester-> WesleySniper: gpt sarebbe?
<WesleySniper> ora tutto lo spazio lo assegno a windows, una volta passato a GPT ridimensiono la partizione e installo linux
<WesleySniper> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<doom_> lol
<jester-> WesleySniper: come dire che è un mac?
<WesleySniper> con gpt non ci sono limiti di partizioni primarie, ecco perchè debbo passare a gpt. Mac? No no
<jester-> WesleySniper: che ti frega,  delle primarie
<jester-> 4 o 3 piu estesa dentro alla 1quale si mettono altre logiche
<WesleySniper> ho bisogno di molte partizioni, e con mbr c'è un limite. Ci sono dietro molteplici motivi che non sto a elencarti del non poter usare le logiche :)
<jester-> WesleySniper: e visto che ne hai solo 2  il problema non si pone
<jester-> WesleySniper: non ti so aiutare con gid
<WesleySniper> sì ma... Ora. Prima ne avevo molte altre. Grazie comunque ;)
<skricciolo1981> mibofra
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> Help me
<jester-> in pratica è un tarocco del mac
<jester-> la prima partizione serve all'accrocchio
<skricciolo1981> jester- soluzioni per me?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ciraca?
<jester-> circa*
<WesleySniper> jester-: i produttori di pc sono pazzi, semplicemente pazzi
<jester-> ma va?
<skricciolo1981> circa che ubuntu non parte
<jester-> skricciolo1981: reinstalla sopra che torna nuovo e non pacioccare piu random
<skricciolo1981> :(
<jester-> skricciolo1981: di la veritàò che hai pacioccato con gli ati
<skricciolo1981> No
<mibofra> ciao, cosa mi sono perso :D ?
<skricciolo1981> Solo aggiornato ieri
<skricciolo1981> mibofra non va
<jester-> gsi si la colpa è sempre della corrente o dell'aggiornamento
<mibofra> mi fate un piccolo riassunto :D ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: hai una ati?
<skricciolo1981> penso che  sia colpa di gnome shell io non ho fatto niente ieri
<skricciolo1981> No nvidia
<jester-> usa unity o gnome classic
<jester-> cosi vedi come butta
<skricciolo1981> Non mi ci fa andare alla scelta
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non c'è lightdm?
<mibofra> "sudo service lightdm restart" vedi :D .
<skricciolo1981> Come ci accedo? Sto al login testuale fermo al prompt
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è da stamattina che sei in ballo. reinstalla senza far formattare, non fotte i dati e le impotazioni
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo service lightdm start
<skricciolo1981> Per dir il vero da oggi alle 17,00
<skricciolo1981> Dato start schermata nera
<jester-> skricciolo1981: si è fottuto qualcosa di importante, reinstalla o tiri natale senza risultato
<skricciolo1981> :(
<mibofra> prova "sudo dpkg --configure -a" o "sudo apt-get install -f"
<skricciolo1981> Fatto sia start che restart schermata nera
<mibofra> "prova "sudo dpkg --configure -a" o "sudo apt-get install -f" :D .
<skricciolo1981> dati tutte e due i comandi mi rida il prompt
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> prova un altro aggiornamento :D .
<skricciolo1981> Ma con il dist o senza?
<mibofra> senza :D .
<skricciolo1981> non aggiorna niente
<skricciolo1981> :(
<mibofra> prova "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<skricciolo1981> Fatto
<skricciolo1981> Non agg niente
<skricciolo1981> :(
<mibofra> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt dpkg"
<skricciolo1981> In mod ripristino?  é utile?
<skricciolo1981> Ok
<mibofra> in modalità ripristino fai quello che facciamo qui, ed in più non hai subito l'accesso in lettura/scrittura :D .
<skricciolo1981> Risponde un po di cose circa delle chiavi
<mibofra> lascialo lavorare ;) .
<skricciolo1981> Ha fatto subito é gia al prompt
<mibofra> prova nuovamente "sudo apt-get install -f"
<skricciolo1981> Esaminate due non modificate due
<skricciolo1981> Fatto
<mibofra> siccome il caso è disperato, e potrebbe riparare solo un aggiornamento, ti consiglierei di mettere i sorgenti della 12.10 e aggiornare incrociando le dita :D
<jester-> eh perchè il reinstall è troppo semplice
<skricciolo1981> In pratica???
<jester-> bisogna metterci 3 giorni per fare il lavoro di mezz'ora e cone si deve
<jester-> skricciolo1981: fatti la iso della 12.04 e viei quei da live
<jester-> qui*
<skricciolo1981> Ho il cd di pangolino
<jester-> skricciolo1981: avvialo e vienei in canale
<skricciolo1981> Reinstallo e via....
<mibofra> ma è sempre un opzione (estrema ma :D ) la mia, tentar non nuoce :D .
<mibofra> skricciolo: recupera i dati prima di formattare tutto :D .
<jester-> mibofra:  ti fai la nonna per arrivare alla nipote?
<jester-> non si formatta un tubo
<mibofra> jester-: non è un esempio possibile con le macchine :D .
<jester-> le macchine di cosa
<mibofra> bisogna sempre provare nella vita :D .
<mibofra> le macchine in genere :D .
<jester-> eh prova a purea prenderlo in quel posto
<mibofra> :D molto molto simpatico :D :D :D .
<skricciolo1981> Io posso pure infilare il cd ma poi non sono capace a far niente a me mi ha aiutato amico a partizionare ed installare...se mi aiutate ci provo ma alle 20,30 devo uscire...
<mibofra> dico, ma devi recuperare cose dal pc :) ?
<skricciolo1981> Le cose importanti sono in una partizione
<jester-> skricciolo1981: vieni qui da cdlive
<mibofra> ok aspetto l'avvio del live cd :D .
<skricciolo1981> non so cosa significa cd live te l ho detto
<skricciolo1981> :(
<mibofra> metti il cd di ubuntu e avvialo senza installare :D .
<jester-> skricciolo1981: è il cd di ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> E qui chiudo?
<skricciolo1981> Cioe il terminale
<mibofra> dai "sudo poweroff" o "sudo reboot",
<mibofra> dipende se vuoi spegnere o fare un reboot :) .
<skricciolo1981> Fatto reboot
<mibofra> con il cd dentro ;) ?
<mibofra> se no non fai niente : D.
<mibofra> :D
<skricciolo1981> No senza cd
<skricciolo1981> Ora cio schermata nera
<mibofra> metti il cd all'avvio del pc o riavvia con cd messo :D .
<skricciolo1981> Reboot con cd
<mibofra> ok :D
<mibofra> prima metti il cd e poi reboota (ovviamente :D ) .
<skricciolo1981> Ubu 12.04
<skricciolo1981> Si si fatto
<mibofra> ci sei :) ?
<skricciolo1981> Mi da il grub
<mibofra> il grub del tuo pc :D ?
<skricciolo1981> Ora delle scritte con ok
<mibofra> è partito dal cd , vero ?
<skricciolo1981> Si come prima e parte da solo ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> Mi pare de no
<mibofra> aspetta :D .
<skricciolo1981> Sono al login testuale
<mibofra> dopo aver installato ubuntu, il tuo amico ha toccato nient'altro (tipo l'ordine di avvio dei dispositivi nel bios ) ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se è aptito grub non è partito il cd
<skricciolo1981> No niente bios
<mibofra> allora vacci tu :D .
<skricciolo1981> Si infatti ho detto che non mi pare sia partito cd
<jester-> skricciolo1981: pigai F8 al boot che ti da il menu
<skricciolo1981> Na parola!!!!come?
<skricciolo1981> Cioe al grub?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riavvia il pc e tieni premuto f8
<skricciolo1981> Ok poi?
<skricciolo1981> Sel boot device
<jester-> t i è comparso un menu di boot?
<skricciolo1981> Cdroom?
<jester-> setta il cdrom
<skricciolo1981> Si
<skricciolo1981> Fatto
<jester-> enter
<mibofra> come prima periferica di avvio :D ?
<skricciolo1981> Ora sta da cd
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> riavvia con il cd :D .
<jester-> mibofra: lo sta caricando il cd
<skricciolo1981> Non posso sta caricando...scritra ubu con pallini
<jester-> skricciolo1981: stra andando cosa riavvi
<mibofra> ok, pensavo ancora dovesse avviare, mi ero allontanato :D
<jester-> i mibofra che non ha capisto
<Drizamanuber> doom_: scusa, mi sono dovuto allontanare dal pc per un po'
<Drizamanuber> doom_: è un comando di calc
<skricciolo1981> É normale cosi tanto tempo?
<mibofra> skricciolo: si :D .
<Drizamanuber> mibofra: ciao
<skricciolo1981> Ok sta partendo
<mibofra> ci vuole un po che il sistema live carburi :D .
<skricciolo1981> Prova o installa?
<mibofra> prova :D.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: calma
<jester-> skricciolo1981: apri ff e vini qui
<mibofra> poi installiamo dalla live :D .
<skricciolo1981> Cioe? Prova?
<jester-> si prova
<jester-> poi
<skricciolo1981> Mi sa ke devo rida pass wifi
<skricciolo1981> Per entra su ff
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<mibofra> ok, vado a mangiare ma non mi scollego, ciao :D .
<skricciolo1981> Ciao
<doom_> Drizamanuber non so cos è la funzione num
<Drizamanuber> va aggiunta alla funzione cerca,vert, per fare in modo che non restituisca "#N/D" se nelle caselle in cui si cerca non c'è niente
<Drizamanuber> doom_: fino alla versione 3.5.6 funzionava, in quella nuova invece è come se non esistesse
<jester-> !chat | Drizamanuber doom_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber doom_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo1981> Devo dare pass alice
<Drizamanuber> jester-: hai ragione, scusa
<jester-> skricciolo1981: bù
<skricciolo1981> Nattimo
<skricciolo1981> Connesso
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<skricciolo1981> Ora?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: metti nelpaste: sudo fidisk -l
<skricciolo1981_> ok sto da ff
<jester-> skricciolo1981: metti nelpaste: sudo fidisk -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981_> non trovo il term
<jester-> unity?
<skricciolo1981_> si
<jester-> clicca angolo alto sisnistro e scrivi term nella ricerca
<skricciolo1981_> comando non trovato
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: aperto il terminale?
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<skricciolo1981_> si
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176375/
<skricciolo1981_> jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: cosa c'è su sdc
<jester-> 1
<jester-> linux ce l'hai su sda5
<skricciolo1981_> boooooooooooo
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: installa ubuntu
<jester-> arriva al partizionamento e fischia
<skricciolo1981_> in pratica'
<skricciolo1981_> ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: in pratica ai avanti fino a quando apre il partizionatore
<skricciolo1981_> come esco dal "prova"?
<jester-> non evi uscire dal prova, dovresti avere icona isntalla sul desktop
<skricciolo1981_> a si
<skricciolo1981> Devo spuntare qualcosa?  o vado avanti cosi?
<jester-> segui il wizard e arriva la partiziomanto
<jester-> mento*
<skricciolo1981_> come procedere?
<skricciolo1981_> elimina ubu
<skricciolo1981_> cancella tutto
<skricciolo1981_> altro
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: non c'è aggiorna?
<jester-> altro
<jester-> cosa c'è in altro
<Ab3L> jester-: ma grub può essere piazzato anche su una partizione estesa?
<jester-> Ab3L: grub non va su nessuna partizione ma su mbr
<skricciolo1981_> il partizionatore
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: eh ma cosa leggi
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: vedi le partizioni?
<jester-> Ab3L: se su partizione ci vuole un secondo boot lodare che carichi grub
<skricciolo1981_> penso di si
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: vedi sda1 2 3 4 5 ?
<skricciolo1981_> 1 2 5 6
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: doppio click su sda5
<jester-> si apre un box
<jester-> o no
<skricciolo1981_> si
<jester-> usare come ext4
<jester-> montare come /
<jester-> non spuntare formattare
<jester-> salva e vai avanti
<skricciolo1981_> ext4 con journal?
<jester-> si
<skricciolo1981_> punto di mount  / ?
<jester-> si
<jester-> NON formattare
<skricciolo1981_> fatto salvato
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: vai avanti che installa
<skricciolo1981_> non ho spuntato formatta
<jester-> dovrai solo rimettere le app che troverai gia configurate
<skricciolo1981_> quindi faccio installa?
<jester-> si
<jester-> autorizza le richeste
<skricciolo1981_> non serve uno screen prima del partizionatore magari ho fatto casini?
<skricciolo1981_> che è probabile!
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: devi sceglirere lo stesso nome utente
<jester-> o ti fa altra cartella non configurata
<skricciolo1981_> dice che sda5 non è stata formattata
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: non si puo sbagliare è sicuro su sda5
<jester-> certo visto che non hai messo la spunta
<skricciolo1981_> le direc veranno eliminate dice
<jester-> le?
<skricciolo1981_> directory
<jester-> si dice che rimette a nuovo
<jester-> vai avanti
<skricciolo1981_> si me pare de si
<skricciolo1981_> sta andando
<jester-> ok scegli nome user diprima
<jester-> io vado a cena
<skricciolo1981_> non me lo ricordo
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: lol
<skricciolo1981_> è lo stesso di come mi loggavo prima nel testuale?
<jester-> si
<skricciolo1981_> ok
<skricciolo1981_> solo quello è importante o anche il nome pc?
<jester-> nome del pc no
<skricciolo1981_> e che metto nome pc?
<skricciolo1981_> o posso poi cambiarlo in sec momento?
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<skricciolo1981_> jester- devo andare lascio tutto cosi continuiamo domani ok?
<skricciolo1981_> ciao
<skricciolo1981> :P
<mibofra> sono tornato :D .
<enzotib> mibofra, non c'è bisogno di annunciarlo :)
<mibofra> chissà qualcuno avesse avuto bisogno :D .
<mibofra> ehilà nannes :D .
<nannes> n3tz666: Che bel nome che hai ... Roberto  ZAPPATERRENI
<nannes> lol
<nannes> è fasullo ver0? non esisterà sul serio..
<nannes> ops :S
<n3tz666> nannes, esiste se cerchi meglio
<nannes> Si scusa, per quello ho scritto ops ...
<n3tz666> nannes, tranquillo non me ne fotte proprio :D
<n3tz666> che si fa stasera ?
<nannes> ahah bravo:)
<nannes> boooh in effetti, pensandoci c'è un eccesso di "far nulla".. bisogna creare qualche progetto interessante, qui!
<n3tz666> il problema sono i socialnetwork
<n3tz666> creiamo un dissocianetwork
<nannes> lol
<n3tz666> butto li un'argomento: "ho una distro con installato ebox(zentyal) ho tirati su dominio con profilo roaming……ha funzionato un 3 giorni circa, poi i client tutti XPpro 32bit hanno iniziato in chiusura a dire che non possono più aggiornare il profilo e di controllare i permessi o contattare l'amministratore di sistema"
<n3tz666> non ho spulciato l'smb.conf per niente…….
<mibofra> hai fatto modifiche durante i tre giorni :) ?
<n3tz666> no ero in ferie
<n3tz666> sono tornato dopo 15 giorni
<n3tz666> :D
<n3tz666> questo mi lascia perplesso e la sala server è blindata ed ho solo io le chiavi
<nannes> mmm
<mibofra> :D un hacker nel sistema :D :D .
<nannes> no non preoccuparti di eventuali incursioni
<mibofra> scherzavo ;) .
<nannes> Può succedere quando lasci attiva la scadenza password/profili
<nannes> Quindi devi ricontrollare quella impo
<mibofra> però è vero, successo a me 3/4 volte, poi sono stato più attento :) .
<n3tz666> nannes, mibofra delle incursioni non me ne curo l'azienda non è attraente sotto quel punto di vista……..
<n3tz666> mmmm ora vedo di collegarmici e verifico
<n3tz666> visto che dovrò fare la stessa cosa da un'altro cliente non vorrei incappare negli stessi problemi 2 volte
<nannes> ah ma ci stai entrando in remoto?
<n3tz666> certo
<n3tz666> :D
<nannes> ok, ma così non puoi testare i clients :P
<n3tz666> cioè i client no sono fisicamente in azienda…..io mi stò collegando per prelevare il conf e vedere un po'
<nannes> oppure hai abilitato ANCHE samba da remoto? :S
<n3tz666> no verso l'esterno c'è un firewall che non gestivo io e ancora non ho messo mani….quindi non saprei
<nannes> ah ecco. allora dicevo bene, non li puoi testare :P     perchè abilitare samba nella WAN potrebbe creare non pochi problemi, senza una buona configurazione :P
<n3tz666> già ma intanto spulciare il conf può portare alla luce qualche problemino tipo una virgola o altro sbagliato …..poi domani si testerà :D
<nannes> n3tz666: Per quello esiste già testparm :P non c'è più bisogno di distruggere gli occhietti, che soffrono già abbastanza !
<Gloria89> ciao sono BarbieXanax
<mibofra> ciao
<nannes> Gloria89: Ciao, e io sono Batman4ever
<Gloria89> cosa è questa chat?
<nannes> dici che siamo compatibili?  lol
<Gloria89> ciao io sono marilyn Monroe
<nannes> !chat | Dai, ora basta cacchieggiare
<ubot-it> Dai, ora basta cacchieggiare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> !topic | Gloria89
<ubot-it> Gloria89: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Gloria89> io scrivo quello che mi pare
<Gloria89> :)
<Gloria89> sono parecchio figa
<n3tz666> Gloria89, beata te………..a me tocca lavorare
<Gloria89> anche a me
<Gloria89> la escort è un lavoro duro
<n3tz666> anche no....
<Gloria89> che ne sai te? sei una escort?
<n3tz666> no ma di certo non sono uno yogurt scaduto vado a farmi i c. miei prima che mi buttano fuori...
<Gloria89> beh preferirei essere una volvo ke una escort
<Gloria89> però questo mi è toccato
<Gloria89> sei io scrivo cacca mi buttan fuori?
<n3tz666> non credo però puzza
<Gloria89> allora lo scrivo: MERDA
<Gloria89> yeaaaah
<Gloria89> se scrivo pene mi buttano fuori
<Gloria89> ??
<Gloria89> cazzo
<Gloria89> culo
<Gloria89> tette
<Gloria89> ano
<Gloria89> figa
<FloodBotIt1> Gloria89: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Gloria89> BUNGA
<Gloria89> BUNGA
<Gloria89> cribbio
<Gloria89> cacca di culo
<enzotib> qualcuno poteva anche dare un !ops
<mibofra> che ci staresti a fare :D ?
<mibofra> scherzo scherzo :D .
<uego> Ciao a utti,qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<uego> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao , si :D .
<uego> sono nuovo di questo mondo e vorrei aiuto
<uego> spero di non disturbare
<n3tz666> uego, sarebbe utile conoscere il problema
<uego> il problema è che non riesco a fare partire ubuntu
<uego> me lo ha installato sul secondo hard disk
<uego> e non so come fare a farlo partire
<mibofra> messo grub su /dev/sda :D ?
<uego> ????????????
<uego> adesso sono su window perchè non va
<mibofra> Avvia da live cd
<nannes> uego: E stai facendo il boot dal secondo hard-disk o no?
<mibofra> nannes: penso che non veda neanche grub :D , bisogna installare nuovamente grub da live
<nannes> mibofra: Prima bisogna appurare da quale hdd sta bootando... perchè se boota dal primo, per forza non gli parte!
<nannes> A meno che non avesse installato grub sul primo hdd, ma solitamente l'installazione in auto lo installa nello stesso hdd nel quale c'è la  /
<nannes> (quindi il secondo)
<uego> eccomi scusate...allora io accedo dal cd di ubuntu e provo la versione e poi ci ritroviamo qua?
<mibofra> :D questo è vero, ma se mettiamo grub sul primo in modo da far bootare tutti i sistemi presenti e via
<nannes> s/avesse/abbia
<nannes> !grub | uego
<ubot-it> uego: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> uego: Si, vai lì e torna qui
<uego> grazie...5 min e son da voi!!
<uego> eccomi qua
<nannes> !grub | uego
<ubot-it> uego: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<uego> tra un po piango...la versione nuova di ubuntu non la conosco
<mibofra> l'interfaccia è unity. cerchi il terminale :D ?
<uego> cerco il grub..
<mibofra> non appare così :D . apri un terminale , che è meglio :D .
<uego> fatto
<mibofra> dai "sudo blkid" che ti esce :D ? usa pastebin :D .
<mibofra> !paste uego
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste uego'
<mibofra> !paste to uego
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste to uego'
<uego> rivo ragazzi
<mibofra> bot sei scemo :D .
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<uego> cosa vuoi sapere in particolare?
<mibofra> devi dare "sudo blkid" e usare pastebin come scritto sopra per mettere qui l'output del comando :D .
<uego> e come faccio a copiarlo qua che non me lo da?
<mibofra> "sudo blkid" non ti da niente ;) ?
<uego> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  	  /dev/sda1: LABEL="Dati" UUID="EC30ECA130EC744C" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda2: UUID="7E9E672A9E66DA63" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda3: LABEL="Volume" UUID="145EE6325EE60BF4" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu precise 20120823-14:06" TYPE="iso9660"  /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Uego 2000" UUID="60645CBA645C949E" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sdb5: UUID="cac53c9d-0d63-4848-86ea-f7755de651b0" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sdb6: UUID="70ac7ca0-8fb0-4e1f-b933-a9bf169379
<uego> questo?+
<mibofra> dovevi usare pastebin :D .
<uego> e non so come incollarlo
<mibofra> ora dai "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" e dovrebbe essere tutto ok, io vado a nanna :D , sogni d'oro a tutti :D .
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-31
<mizusan> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<mizusan> problemi di avvio lento dopo installazione di ubuntu con win
<just4fun> Buongiorno a tutti
<just4fun> è questo il forum di supporto ?
<just4fun> pardon canale
<just4fun> ^^
<just4fun> qualcuno riesce a darmi supporto con l'errore "/bin/bash no such file or directory" quando tento di accedere via ssh ?
<just4fun> thnx
<corsair> salve a tutti quale tasto bisogna premere per far partire il grub all'avvio?
<corsair> trovato .. il tasto è lo shift
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> 'giorno a tutti...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hallino1> Giorno
<corvus_> ciao a tutti
<n3tz_ipad> Salve a tutti
<Aizram> !ciao | n3tz_ipad
<ubot-it> n3tz_ipad: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lucabusa> ciao
<Lucabusa> chi può aiutarmi con un problema legato a facebook?
<jester-> !chat | Lucabusa
<ubot-it> Lucabusa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gianlu90> salve...è possibile utilizzare la connessione ethernet che arriva al mio portatile per creare un punto di accesso per dispositivi wireless??
<jester-> Gianlu90: si se hai una scheda wifi che supporta
<Gianlu90> con winzozz lo faccio..
<Gianlu90> usando un programma che si chiama virtual router
<jester-> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<jester-> devi mettere su una rete ad-hoc
<jester-> Gianlu90: comunque network mnager lo prevede
<Gianlu90> eh..ho letto su internet..c ho provato più volte ma puntualmente non funziona
<Gianlu90> in pratica io ho la connessione sul mio pc solo tramite ehternet xke il router è lontano. E vorrei usare il mio pc come access point per altri dispositivi
<jester-> Gianlu90:  guarda in configurazione rete
<Gianlu90> in impostazioni ipv4 che metodo metto?
<Gianlu90> condiviso con altri computer,solo link local,manuale, automatico (DHCP), automatico (DHCP) solo indirizzi?
<enzotib> condiviso con altri computer (ovviamente)
<mibofra> Ciao :D .
<doom_> una guida per installare e usare compiz sulla 12.04?
<mibofra> cercato in rete :D ?
<mibofra> per quale DE ?
<cristian_c> doom_, unity è un plugin di compiz
<cristian_c> doom_, dipende da che de stai usando
<doom_> unity
<mibofra> allora non puoi toccare molto
<mibofra> rischi il collasso di unity :D , sorry :) .
<cristian_c> doom_, installa ccsm
<cristian_c> doom_, sempre che non sia già installato
<cristian_c> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<doom_> mibofra si ho cercato ma ho visto cose non guardabili tipo creare un un lanciatore di shell sulla scrivania lol
<mibofra> cristian: facendo modifiche con ccsm su unity, rischia di fare casini, meglio tool tipo myunity, esperienza sulla mia pelle :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, forse sì
<cristian_c> è il caso che consulti il wiki
<doom_> infatti sparisce tutto
<mibofra> sorry, meglio che usi myunity o ubuntu tweak :D .
<cristian_c> doom_, uhm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<mibofra> crisitan: secondo te meglio myunity o ubuntu tweak ?
<doom_> mibofra cristian_c grazie
<mibofra> prego :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, non lo so
<cristian_c> mibofra, sicuramente myunity
<mibofra> io uso tutti e due :D .
<ivan70> ciao
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<ivan70> che programma uso in ubuntu 12.10 per copiare file musicali protetti ??,
<ivan70> cd
<mibofra> mi sa che quello che stai chiedendo è illegale :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con Geany, sono passato da poco a Xubuntu da Ubuntu, quando tento di compilare del codice java mi da un errore "javac not found". Perché? Come posso risolvere?
<mibofra> devi installare java :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ma openjdk 7 l'ho installato! L'ho presto da software center!
<Torpedo_Smash> per questo non capisco perché non va più
<mibofra> anche le runtime :D ?
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime installato
<mibofra> è il compilatore :D ?
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, openjdk-7-jre 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu3
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, lo sto installando, un attimo di pazienza e ti dico
<mibofra> Ok :D .
<sonne> Torpedo_Smash, ti serve la JDK per compilare, non la JRE
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, messo
<sonne> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<Torpedo_Smash> sonne, le ho messe tutte e due
<sonne> allora ce l'hai
<mibofra> certo anche con il jdk senza build-essential non va da nessuna parte :D .
<sonne> mibofra, ni
<sonne> dipende da che devi compilare
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ora che l'ho messo, posso provare a compilare?
<mibofra> sonne: appunto, ma non sapendolo :D .
<mibofra> meglio preparasi a tutto :D .
<Torpedo_Smash> sonne, mibofra, adesso funge, evidentemente servivano tutti e due :)
<Torpedo_Smash> grazie!
<mibofra> :D prego, :D .
<nicotano> salve
<Torpedo_Smash> hola
<skricciolo1981_> sera
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:
<mibofra> sera :D .
<skricciolo1981_> sono fermo dove avevo lasciato
<skricciolo1981_> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> dall'aggiornamento non funzionante :D ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: cioè?
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:  nome pc
<skricciolo1981_> metto qualsiasi poi si puo cambiare?
<mibofra> ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_:  vedi te, non è importante
<mibofra> metti qualsiasi :D .
<skricciolo1981_> ok
<jester-> nome corto tipo sticass-pc
<skricciolo1981_> lol
<jester-> osti seembra che stai covando i dinosuari
<skricciolo1981_> selezionare accoune cosa spunto?
<skricciolo1981_> accaunt*
<jester-> nulla
<skricciolo1981_> sta installando
<skricciolo1981_> ma praticamente cosa abbiamo fatto? jester-
<skricciolo1981_> abbiamo ristallato solo ubu senza toccare nient altro?
<jester-> sostituito il sistema senza fottere i dati
<jester-> e li impostazioni delle applicazioni
<mibofra> la cosa migliore :D .
<mibofra> susa, ma avevi lasciato il pc in fase di installazione o l'hai riavviata :D ?
<skricciolo1981_> la partizione dove avevo cose importanti quindi è rimasta giusto?
<mibofra> si
<skricciolo1981_> per dir il vero volevo bloccare schermo ma ora è tutto in inglese non lo trovavo
<skricciolo1981_> quindi l ho lasciato nacceso da ieri alle 20,30
<skricciolo1981_> mo fonde
<skricciolo1981_> forse si poteva ibernare?
<skricciolo1981_> praticamente è come quando dal cell flasho solo il fw?
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:  errore fatale
<skricciolo1981_> impossibile inst gru
<skricciolo1981_> grub
<skricciolo1981_> esecuzione di grub-install/dev/sdc non riuscita
<mibofra> dai da terminale "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" :D .
<skricciolo1981_> qui do ok?
<skricciolo1981_> mibofra:
<skricciolo1981_> si è verificato un errore non è stato possibile installare bootloader nella posizione indicata
<skricciolo1981_> "come procedere?"
<skricciolo1981_> "scegliere un nuovo device dove installare bootloader"
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: che cosa avevi indicato
<mibofra> scegli il nuovo device :D .
<skricciolo1981_> io niente
<skricciolo1981_> fatto quello che hai detto tu
<jester-> che scelte propone
<nannes> fico
<nannes> ops sbagliato chan XD
<skricciolo1981_> "continuare senza bootloader"
<jester-> e basta?
<skricciolo1981_> "annullare installazione"
<skricciolo1981_> "scegliere nuovo device dove install bootloader"
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: non porpone di scegliere un disco?
<mibofra> device :D .
<jester-> nuovo dev
<jester-> e scegli sda
<jester-> se non lo installa vai a comprarti un hd nuovo
<Torpedo_Smash> mibofra, ho di nuovo problemi con java, puoi aiutarmi?
<skricciolo1981_> jester-: non ce tra le scelte
<skricciolo1981_> ce dev/sda
<jester-> skricciolo1981_   <jester-> e scegli sda   mi pare logico che sia un dev
<skricciolo1981_> ok
<jester-> come dire sbottana i pantaloni e piscia, se hai la cerniera picsi sotto?
<skricciolo1981_> niente stesso errore
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: è il disco a bottane
<Torpedo_Smash> sonne, puoi darmi una mano?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: hai anche winzoz instalalto?
<skricciolo1981_> si
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: e non parte?
<skricciolo1981_> non ho provato
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: ripristinamo mbr va
<skricciolo1981_> cioè?
<jester-> cioè annulla instalalzione e vediamo se si riesce a far partire di nuovo winzoz, ma sa di hd paciccoato con gparted andato a male
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: live a 32 o 64 bit
<jester-> skricciolo1981_:  GETCONF_LONGBIT
<skricciolo1981_> ????????????
<skricciolo1981_> no capito nulla
<skricciolo1981_> il mio pc 64bit
<jester-> dai il comando nel terminale
<jester-> non c'è niente da capire
<skricciolo1981_> comando non trovato
<jester-> getconf_LONGBIT
<skricciolo1981_> comando non trovato
<jester-> fa vedere uname -a
<skricciolo1981_> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nicotano> comando è getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<skricciolo1981_> 64
<skricciolo1981_> è un comando jester- ?
<jester-> dallo
<jester-> se vuoi usare linu abituati
<skricciolo1981_> si non capivo se era una stringa di comando
<jester-> e cosa volevi che fosse
<sage79> salve. esistono pack aggiuntivi di icone neri rep?
<sage79> *nei
<jester-> sage79: si
<jester-> cerca icons
<sage79> come si chiamano?
<sage79> ok grazie
<jester-> cerca icons
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: scarica o no
<skricciolo1981_> non mi da il prompt
<skricciolo1981_> cioè non termina
<jester-> ma scarica?
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178075/
<skricciolo1981_> è fermo qua
<jester-> control-c
<jester-> ridai il comando
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: metti sudo prima
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, non volevo romperti, posso domandarti aiuto visto che chi mi ha aiutato prima non mi risponde? Se provo a lanciare l'esecuzione di un programma scritto in java con geany mi da questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178078/ Prima andava bene, poi ho tolto eclipse che non uso mai e ora compila, ma non esegue
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: non so di codice java ma in ultima riga pare non trovare qualcosa
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, parli dell'ultima riga del codice che ho scritto io?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: di quello che si legge nel pastebin
<skricciolo1981_> jester-: come prima anche con sudo
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: aprilo con firefox
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, LethalLottery è la classe main, ma dice che non lo trova al suo interno
<skricciolo1981_> aprirlo o salvarlo'
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: non so
<jester-> se non parte c'è da presumere che c'è errore nel codice
<skricciolo1981_> jester-: ?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ma prima che togliessi eclipse andava
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, è lo stesso codice!
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: non conosco jaava, cosa vuoi che ti dica
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, no, va bene, è solo che non può essere perché il codice è lo stesso, grazie comunque
<jester-> skricciolo1981_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: clicca 64 bit
<skricciolo1981_> poi donwload jester- ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: poi su scarica  prima riga
<skricciolo1981_> jester-: a me è tutto in inglese
<jester-> download
<skricciolo1981_> c'è donload
<skricciolo1981_> aprirlo o salvarlo?
<jester-> salva
<skricciolo1981_> fatto
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i Dowloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i Downloads/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<skricciolo1981_> impossibile accedere
<jester-> cd Download
<jester-> ls
<jester-> cosa vedi
<skricciolo1981_> cd Download non esiste
<jester-> cd Scaricati
<jester-> come cazzo fai ad avere la pagina wiki it in inglese
<skricciolo1981_> si lo vedo
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<skricciolo1981_> ff è tutto inglese
<jester-> che cenra il sito è in italiano
<skricciolo1981_> imposs accedere
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: ls e incolla nel paste
<skricciolo1981_> ce il file che cerchi
<jester-> dove
<skricciolo1981_> aspetta sbagliavo io
<skricciolo1981_> oara fatto
<skricciolo1981_> ma dice che si sono verificati errori
<jester-> sduo fdisk -l
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178107/
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: hai softcenter aperto
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:  no
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: sudo dpkg -i  ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178112/
<skricciolo1981_> jester-: ora sembra andato
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178117/ jester-
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178119/  jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: riavvia
<skricciolo1981_> letto l ultimo paste jester- ?
<jester-> sì riavvia
<jester-> spera che parta winzoz
<skricciolo1981_> e l installazione?
<jester-> la rifai se parte win
<skricciolo1981_> la termino?
<jester-> ok prova a terminare senza boot loader poi lo mettiamo da live
<skricciolo1981_> gli do "trmina inst"?
<jester-> continua senza
<skricciolo1981_> riavvio o continuo a provare?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: scegli continua senza instalalre il boot loader
<skricciolo1981_> fatto
<skricciolo1981_> poi mi chiede se riavviare o cont a provare
<jester-> quando ha finito riavvia
<skricciolo1981_> e faccio partire winzoz al grub?
<jester-> skricciolo1981_:  grub non c'è piu se poarte torna da live
<skricciolo1981_> jquindi riavvio ok
<skricciolo1981> jester- fatto casini cmq window parte ora il pc é in windows io sono da cell
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riavvia la live
<skricciolo1981> jester ho fatto casini ma winzoz parte io sono da cell
<skricciolo1981> Come?
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  come hai fatto per  installare
<skricciolo1981> Riavvio da winzoz?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: no fai il boot dal cd ubuntu come ieri
<Guest57901> Ciao Ragazzi, ho ubuntu 12.04 e come browser utilizzo Firefox, ogni volta che provo a guardare un video flash mi dice di installare flash player di adobe, ma io l'ho installato (ho verificato dal software center) eppure continua a dirmi di installarlo
<Guest57901> cosa posso fare?
<Guest57901> grazie a tutti
<jester-> Guest57901: cosa hai installato
<Guest57901> flash player
<skricciolo1981> F8? jester?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: eh
<Guest57901> e però in molti siti in cui c'è bisogno del flash player mi dice sempre di installarlo
<jester-> Guest57901:  apri un terminale
<Guest57901> fatto
<jester-> Guest57901: dpkg -l | grep flash e incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Guest57901
<ubot-it> Guest57901: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest57901> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178167/
<jester-> Guest57901:  fa vedere: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Guest57901> devo digitare quei comandi sul terminale?
<jester-> si
<jester-> usa copia incolla
<Guest57901> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178177/
<Guest57901> fatto
<Guest57901> quello è il link
<skricciolo1981> Prova o inst?
<jester-> Guest57901: sudo dpkg --purge  gnash  gnash-common
<jester-> skricciolo1981: prova
<jester-> Guest57901: quindi sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Guest57901> ho appena dato anche quest'ultimo comando.. poi quello che esce sempre su pastebin?
<Guest57901> jester
<Guest57901> qui il terminale ha concluso di fare tutto
<jester-> Guest57901:  prova youtubbo
<Guest57901> ma youtube mi andava gia bene... non mi vanno bene altri siti
<Guest57901> provo quelli??
<Guest57901> e infatti sto verificando e nel sito in cui sto verificando mi dice ancora di installare flash player
<Guest57901> jester
<jester-> Guest57901: chiudi e riapri ff e prova su youtube
<Guest57901> posso provare aprendo un altra finestra (non scheda) di firefox??.. perchè se qui chiudo poi perdo questa chat..
<doom_> e nessuno ti risponderà più
<jester-> Guest57901: devi chiudere e riaprie o non sa del cambiamento
<Guest57901> ok lo faccio
<jester-> Peppe85: '???
<Peppe85> ops.. non ci sto capendo niente.. sono il "guest" di prima
<Peppe85> ho chiuso e riaperto firefox
<Peppe85> youtube tutto ok ma come sempre d'altronde
<jester-> Peppe85: funza o no youtube
<Peppe85> l'altro sito no
<Peppe85> sisi
<Peppe85> ma ha sempre funzionato
<jester-> Peppe85: youtube?
<Peppe85> si
<jester-> Peppe85: il sito avrà cambiato qualcosa
<Peppe85> guarda non saprei il sito in questione si chiama livemocha
<Peppe85> ma ce ne sono tanti altri
<Peppe85> che mi dicono di installare flash
<Peppe85> può essere qualcosa da abilitare in firefox??
<skricciolo1981> jester- serve il wifi e la web caht?
<skricciolo1981> Chat
<jester-> Peppe85: clicca sulla finestra del flash-->impostazioni--disabilita accelarezione hw
<Peppe85> emm.. dov'è la finestra del flash
<jester-> Peppe85: youtube apri un video e clicca destro sulla finestra
<jester-> !flash | Peppe85
<ubot-it> Peppe85: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<Peppe85> fatto, appena clicco su impostazioni mi compare una finestrella dove mi dice se voglio acconsentire a (quel sito??) di accedere al mio microfono e alla mia videocamera
<jester-> se ti serve abilitalo
<skricciolo1981> Jester- elimina ubu o cancella tutto e reinstalla o altro?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sei da live?
<Peppe85> è questo è anche un altro problema.. non posso abilitarlo direttamente dalla finestrella che mi è comparsa.. (anche se ci sarebbero i cerchi da poter spuntare).. devo andare direttamente sul sito adobe
<Peppe85> e gestire le impostazioni privacy
<Peppe85> vado
<skricciolo1981> No da cell
<skricciolo1981> Si il pc da live
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se non vieni da live è inutile
<skricciolo1981> Cioe in webchat?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: come prima
<jester-> hai la ram corta?
<skricciolo1981> Non mi da ff ho questa finestra...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: avei avviato il cd; prova ubuntu
<jester-> aperto ff e venuto un canale
<skricciolo1981> "tipo di installazione"
<jester-> skricciolo1981: a capire cosa stai facendo
<skricciolo1981> Dopo prova mi si aprono finestre
<skricciolo1981> Come ieri
<jester-> finestre di cosa
<skricciolo1981> Ok dammi link del webchat
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<skricciolo1981_> ok sto da web
<jester-> spe
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: copia incolla una riga alla volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178225/
<jester-> quando hai dato l'ultimo comando fischia
<skricciolo1981_> quali comandi?
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: ma  che tipo di roba fumi
<skricciolo1981_> ah ok
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178225/
<skricciolo1981_> si si
<skricciolo1981_> fatto jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: hai # come prompt nel terminale?
<skricciolo1981_> si
<skricciolo1981_> si jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: fa vedere cosa combina
<skricciolo1981_> insallazione finita nessun errore riportato
<jester-> skricciolo1981_:  sudo update-grub
<skricciolo1981_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178246/
<skricciolo1981_> jester-:
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: exit
<jester-> skricciolo1981_: sudo reboot
<skricciolo1981> Mi ha sputato il cd
<skricciolo1981> E ora sotto scritta ubu ce  scritto qualcosa
<jester-> lascia che riavvii
<skricciolo1981> ma il cd l ha espulso come riavvia la live?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non devi riavviare la live
<jester-> toglilo il cd
<jester-> vedi s ec'è grub
<skricciolo1981> Sotto scritta ubu dice:  please remove installation media and close the tray(if any)then press Enter:
<skricciolo1981> Quindi enter?
<jester-> eh
<skricciolo1981> Si ora ce finalmente
<skricciolo1981> che scelgo?
<jester-> prova s eparte tutto
<jester-> winzo e poi linux
<skricciolo1981> winzoz pare de si aspe 5 min  che confermo
<skricciolo1981> Winzoz da un errore
<skricciolo1981> Prob alcuni file o nel disco
<vincenzo_> salve avrei un problema
<vincenzo_> mi si blocca la dash
<skricciolo1981> Cmq winzoz va sto provando ubu ora
<vincenzo_> 8??
<skricciolo1981> jester- ubu non va schermata viola vuota
<skricciolo1981> :(
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ???
<vincenzo_> come posso risolvere il mio problema??
<skricciolo1981> Ubuntu non parte dopo il grub mi da schermata viola
<jester-> vincenzo_: la dash sarebbe?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: winzoz parte?
<vincenzo_> si. sai quando mi si blocca
<vincenzo_> quando per es faccio dasto destro
<skricciolo1981> Si lo scritto sopra
<vincenzo_> e mi compaiono le opzioni
<jester-> vincenzo_: la dash cosa sarebbe
<vincenzo_> a volte si blocca
<vincenzo_> tasto
<jester-> skricciolo1981: prova ad avviare in modalità ripristino
<jester-> se arrivi al menu
<vincenzo_> la barra laterale..
<jester-> vincenzo_: di unity?
<jester-> vincenzo_:  unity --reset
<vincenzo_> si jester
<skricciolo1981> Ok
<vincenzo_> nel terminale??
<skricciolo1981> Menu ripristino cosa scelgo?
<skricciolo1981> jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non c'+ graifica failsafe?
<skricciolo1981> Non ho capito scusami
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sei al menu di ripristino?
<skricciolo1981> Ho una finestra menu tipo bios
<skricciolo1981> Si
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cosa leggi
<skricciolo1981> Intendi failsafex??
<jester-> skricciolo1981: yesss
<skricciolo1981> Scelgo quella?
<jester-> eh
<vincenzo_> jester devo dare quel comando da terminale giusto??
<skricciolo1981> Aperta finestra chiede cosa fare
<skricciolo1981> Esecuzione in mod a bassa risol per una sessione
<skricciolo1981> Riconf la grafica
<skricciolo1981> Prova a risolv il prob
<jester-> skricciolo1981: bassa ris
<skricciolo1981> Vai al login da console
<jester-> skricciolo1981: bassa ris
<skricciolo1981> Non mi fa andare su ok
<jester-> prova a risolvere il problema
<skricciolo1981> Non mi fa scendere per selezionare la voce
<jester-> devi usare le frecce
<skricciolo1981> Non va
<skricciolo1981> Va
<skricciolo1981> Provato gia
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riavvia
<skricciolo1981> jester-  cosa scelgo al grub?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ALURA?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: SCEGLI UBUNTU  e pigia e
<skricciolo1981> cosa scelgo al grub?
<jester-> B
<skricciolo1981> Che spingo????
<skricciolo1981> Che devo piggia??
<jester-> p
<jester-> e
<jester-> = edit
<skricciolo1981> jester-  non ho capito cosa piggiare
<jester-> ti fa aeditare
<jester-> skricciolo1981: il tasto e
<jester-> con la riga ubuntu evidenziata
<skricciolo1981> Fatto
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  trova la riga con quiet splash e aggiungi : nomodeset
<skricciolo1981> Quindi?
<jester-> F10 per boot
<skricciolo1981> Aspe
<skricciolo1981> Dove lo aggiungo?
<jester-> l'hai trovata la riga con quiet splash?
<skricciolo1981> Si
<jester-> aggiungi dopo splash
<jester-> spazio e nomodeset
<skricciolo1981> Dopo splash ho altre scritte pero
<jester-> madu
<jester-> cosa ti ho scritto
<skricciolo1981> Ok
<skricciolo1981> F10
<skricciolo1981> Comando sconosciuto
<jester-> lol
<skricciolo1981> Ora schermo nero con cursore
<jester-> hai aggiunto sto nomodeset o no
<jester-> o hai aggiunti anche F10
<skricciolo1981> Si diceva che nomodeset era sconosciuto
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  ma dove loha scritto
<jester-> skricciolo1981: boot
<skricciolo1981> Dopo dato f10
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  aggiunrgere nomodeset
<jester-> pigiare F10 per fare il boot
<skricciolo1981> Lo fatto
<skricciolo1981> Diceva comando sconosciuto
<skricciolo1981> Ora schermo nero
<skricciolo1981> :(
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ho la vaga senzazione che mi pii pel culo
<skricciolo1981> No no
<jester-> avvia in ripristino
<jester-> e vai in console
<skricciolo1981> Ho avgiunto nomodeset poi ho dato f10
<jester-> di root
<skricciolo1981> Cioe scelgo root
<jester-> eh
<skricciolo1981> Fatto
<jester-> dpkg --configure -a
<skricciolo1981> ?????
<jester-> apt-get -f install
<skricciolo1981> Non mi da i trattini
<jester-> apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> Invece dei trattini la slash!!!!
<jester-> tastier americana
<skricciolo1981> Quindi?????
<jester-> mi pare che - ssia ? o ì
<skricciolo1981> file sistem sola lettura imposs accedere
<jester-> skricciolo1981: reisntalla
<skricciolo1981> :(
<alessio> ciao a tutti, è da un po' che non mi faccio sentire non avendo più combinato danni, ma oggi ho avuto la brillante idea di installare ubuntu tweak e sputtanarmi il sistema :) parte solo in tty se faccio fn+f7 mi da una schermata nera con un fottio di scritte (se può essere utile mando anche la foto)
<alessio> ho gia provato a disinstallare i driver rimettere quelli open e riconfigurare xorg, ma niente mi continua a partire in tty, tutta colpa di ubuntu tweak che mi ha eliminato dei file di configurazione di fglrx e altri che non mi ricordo, ah gia ed è anche colpa della mia abitudine di non leggere mai fino in fondo...spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<skricciolo1981> :( se reinstallo perdo la partizione dati??
<jester-> fai come ieri che non perdi nulla
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se la partizine dati è quella in fat prendi a pedate che te l'ha fatta
<alessio> jester-, riesci a darmi una mano con il mio problema per favore?? sono semi disperato, so che si può rimediare, avevo gia sistemato questo casino in passato ma ora non mi ricordo dove avevo trovato la soluzione
<skricciolo1981> Non ricordo come fatto ieri :(
<jester-> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> rileggi il og di  ieri
<skricciolo1981> Da dove?il cell non ha log
<skricciolo1981> :(
<jester-> usi winzoz e p rendi appunti o te lo stampi
<jester-> !logs ! skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !logs | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<alessio> ho provato anche a dare startx, ma niente mi si blocca...
<skricciolo1981> Ok per oggi marrendo riprovo lunedi grazie jester-
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> Ti ritrovo lunedi per aiuto jester-?
<alessio> qualcuno che mi da una mano prima che butti il pc dalla finestra??
<alessio> che bel canale di supporto, non è cambiato minimamente, buoni solo a criticare se si va ot....vabbè lasciamo perdere va
<alessio> faccio prima a postare sul forum di ubuntu
<jester-> alessio: il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio eh?
<vincenzo_> qual e il problema alessio
<alessio> jester-, esattamente
<alessio> vincenzo_, copio e incollo quello che ho scritto prima ciao a tutti, è da un po' che non mi faccio sentire non avendo più combinato danni, ma oggi ho avuto la brillante idea di installare ubuntu tweak e sputtanarmi il sistema :) parte solo in tty se faccio fn+f7 mi da una schermata nera con un fottio di scritte (se può essere utile mando anche la foto) [20:35] <alessio> ho gia provato a disinstallare i driver rimettere quelli 
<jester-> alessio: sempre convinto che la gente sia qui per farte i comodi tuoi
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<alessio> jester-, è da un po' che non faccio casini, però se si chiama canale di supporto c'è un motivo
<mibofra> jester- : è un impresa skricciolo :D .
<jester-> alessio: la gnte qui sipresta gratis magri mentre sta lavorando e ogni tanto si nutre pure
<vincenzo_> questa e una cosa carina per il supporto..
<jester-> mibofra: ho perso le speranze
<alessio> jester-, ok dai scusa per la spavalderia e l'arroganza con la quale ho cercato aiuto, però quando non riesco a risolvere qualcosa mi incazzo molto :)
<mibofra> jester- : se domani lo lasci a me, mi sarebbe venuta un idea (a mali estremi :D ) .
<jester-> alessio: se non sai che cosa ha tolto la ciofeca la vedo dura
<vincenzo_> io invece avrei una curiosità
<jester-> alessio: fai una bella reisntallazione senza formattare e pace
<vincenzo_> perchè non anno ancora fatto i programmi per aggiornare i telefonino??
<alessio> jester-, il problema è che parte solo in tty, se vuoi ti posto pure la foto quando do startx
<jester-> vincenzo_: perché ne esce uno ogni mezza giornata e non c'è nessun dev interessato
<alessio> jester-, no no non reinstallo più, mi sono promesso che se devo reinstallare un so sarà winzoz...
<jester-> alessio: fa vedere cosa combina a startx
<alessio> jester-, attacco il telefono e ti posto la foto....arrivo subito
<jester-> alessio: parlavi di fglrx
<vincenzo_> ma e sbagliato
<jester-> mi sa che non è il twweak a il driver farlocco che hai messo
<vincenzo_> anche il programma black berry per aggiornamenti vari
<vincenzo_> sempr e solo per winz
<jester-> vincenzo_: per winzoz lo fa chi produce il cellofno
<vincenzo_> a me questa cosa fa tanto rabbia
<jester-> che per il poco mercato di linux e pure frammentato in 127 tocchi non spende
<vincenzo_> così sarebbe al completo come sistema operativo
<alessio> jester-, ora fglrx lo sto provando a reinstallare da tty, ma finisce sempre col darmi un errore, se do sudo apt-get autoremove mi dice di soddisfare le dipendenze e quando do sudo apt-get install -f per installare le dipendenze mi da per l'ennesima volta un errore
<jester-> alessio: fglrx è veleno
<mibofra> alessio: ci posti l'errore con pastebin :D ?
<jester-> da piu di un anno è in uso il radeon open
<vincenzo_> a dopo ragazzi!!
<mibofra> jester- : concordo in pieno :D :
<vincenzo_> vado a magnà
<alessio> jester-, eh me ne sono accorto, ultimamente con il .deb scaricato dal sito ufficiale dell'amd non mi da più problemi...maledetto ubuntu tweak ._.
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<alessio> si un attimo
<vincenzo_> e rompiamo un pò le scatole per farci fare programmi!!
<jester-> le ati vanno benissimo con gli open. ati non sviluppa piu
<alessio> jester-, eh ti avevo gia parlato del problema di gnome-shell e gli open...
<mibofra> peccato che per le NVIDIA invece il discorso vale a metà :) .
<alessio> poi anche per i giochi, gli open mi trasformano il pc in un forno
<jester-> alessio: riprendi il pacco e reintallalo
<alessio> dove la devo postare la foto??
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> jester-, che pacco??
<jester-> il deb di ati
<alessio> jester-, ah ok, però non me lo fa installare ugualmente, infatti prima che si avviasse solo in tty, ho provato a reinstallarli, ma mi diceva che vi era gia una versione precedente eppure li avevo rimossi, credo che sia colpa del fatto che non ho riavviato dopo averli rimossi, mi sono dimenticato ed ho provato a installarli sopra combinando solo casini...
<alessio> mi dice image to large -.-'
<jester-> alessio: tty
<jester-> alessio: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<jester-> vedi il nome
<jester-> dpkg --purge  atisticass
<jester-> <jester-> alessio: tty
<jester-> <jester-> alessio: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<jester-> <jester-> vedi il nome
<jester-> <jester-> dpkg --purge  atisticass
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> alessio: dopo di che
<jester-> <jester-> alessio: tty
<jester-> <jester-> ales
<jester-> /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Simon___> buonasera, volevo scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu e ho visto sul sito che se si scarica dai torrent ci sono molte più versioni (rispetto al link diretto), volevo sapere che differenze c'erano tra la versione Desktop CD e la versione Desktop DVD
<jester->  reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester-> riomini xorg.conf e riavii
<alessio> jester-, 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1
<jester-> alessio: avrà un nome
<alessio> fglrx-amdcccle
<jester-> dpkg --purge fglrx-amdcccle
<mibofra> la versione cd non offre per esempio il supporto completo alla lingua di una certa nazione, il dvd si :D .
<jester-> alessio: apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :)
<mapreri> ciao a tutti :)
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<jester-> alessio: e per sicurezza sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Simon___> mibofra: ma sono cose che poi verranno installate con gli aggiornamenti o che potrebbero poi servirmi o sono cose del tutto rinunciabili? Poi nella pagina dowload c'è scritto che viene consigliata la 32bit......come mai?
<alessio> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstal.sh o sbaglio??
<jester-> alessio: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> senza sh
<alessio> ah ok
<mapreri> Simon___: 32 perchè funziona in praticamete ogni computer, capita che uno scarichi la 64 e poi a un computer 32... il resto non c'è più alcun problema, sono uguali agli utenti :)
<mibofra> 1) gli aggiornamenti sistemano ogni cosa :D . 2)sulla 32bit teoricamente dovrebbero girare più applicazioni (perché non tutte le applicazioni hanno una versione 64bit, uno degli motivi) .
<alessio> dice che non esiste...
<alessio> mi sa che devo riconfigurare xorg...
<jester-> alessio: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mapreri> mibofra: le conti sulle flangi di due mani le app non compatibili 64 bit -.- e io non te ne saprei elencare neanche una...
<mapreri> falangi*
<alessio> lo dato, ma mi dice "mv:impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" : file o directory non esistente
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester->  X MAIUSCOLO
<alessio> ti assicuro che è scritto benissimo, si si l'ho messa maiuscola la X
<mibofra> jester- : se non lo crea lui xorg.conf non esiste :D .
<mibofra> potrebbe vederne l'esistenza
<mibofra> con "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jester-> alessio: come dire che ha segalo la /etc/X11_
<alessio> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<mibofra> alessio , prova "sudo X -configure"
<alessio> server terminated with error (2). closing log file
<jester-> alessio: apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<jester-> mibofra: serve a una sega
<jester-> anzi incasina ulteriormente
<alessio> ok dato ora??
<mibofra> jester- : se provava , mica ti uccideva :D .
<jester-> alessio: startx
<alessio> niente con sartx si blocca nuovamente
<jester-> riavvia
<alessio> c'è un [fail] alla voce starting lightdm display manager
<alessio> se metto gmd dici che risolvo??
<jester-> alessio: alura anche sudo apt/get install --reinstall lightdm
<alessio> *gdm
<jester-> e mettilo a default
<alessio> per rimetterlo di default con i comandi come si fa?? perchè di solito esce una schermata dalla quale scegliere, solo che funziona solo in recovery mentre io sono in tty
<jester-> tre lo chiede lui
<alessio> vabbè a parte che gdm non l'ho nemmeno installato, quindi mette gia di default lightdm
<mibofra> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  dovrebbe chiedertelo ogni volta che installi o riconfiguri : gdm, kdm, lightdm
<alessio> quella voce li non spunta più, però si blocca e la ventola inizia a girare al massimo....
<jester-> poi  riavvia
<alessio> ok provo...
<jester-> alessio: poi separte risistemarai il driver
<mibofra> jester- : meglio dei reality , più vero di così :D .
<alessio> niente parte sempre in tty
<mibofra> senza voler offendere a nessuno :) .
<Carlo_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu. Ho provato ad installare google chrome (non chromium) e sono arrivato quasi al termine dell'installazione ma si è bloccato tutto ed ho dovuto spegnere il pc manualmente
<Carlo_> alla riaccensione mi compare l'icona a destra in alto d un divieto d sosta
<Carlo_> e non riesco ad aprire software center
<Carlo_> mi compare questo messaggio di errore
<Carlo_> E:The package google-chrome-stable needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jester-> Carlo_: come lo hai installato
<jester-> alessio: startx cosa dice
<Carlo_> dal sito di google
<jester-> Carlo_: hai preso il deb? quallo da repo non va bene?
<Carlo_> deb versione 64 bit
<mibofra> Carlo: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<alessio> jester-, ho dato un bel sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, perchè mi sono ricordato che l'altra volta faceva lo stesso problema ed avevo rimosso per sbaglio quel pacchetto...ora riavvio e vedo
<jester-> ok
<Carlo_> mibofra ho dato quel comando
<jester-> alessio: non  è che hai messo in blacklist il radeon?
<Carlo_> ti devo postare su pastebin il risultato?
<mibofra> si , grazie :D .
<alessio> jester-, nhaaa non credo, il problema è spuntato da quando ho usato quell'infame di ubuntu tweak
<jester-> alessio: sudo  modprobe radeon
<jester-> startx
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178456/
<alessio> ok un attimo che finisce qui di installare il pacchetto...
<jester-> Carlo_:  dpkg -l | grep google
<alessio> quasi quasi reinstallo tutto, se solo riuscissi a recuperare tutta la musica e le immagini
<alessio> comunque 0 non parte
<Carlo_>  Mibofra questo è il risultato
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178460/
<Carlo_> ops scusa jester
<Carlo_> :)
<alessio> devo recuperare la musica, le immagini e tutti i software installati, lo posso fare da tty??
<jester-> alessio: se al partizionamento vai in manule, sulla pasrtizione ubuntu, modifica
<jester-> alessio: usare come ext4, montare come /  NON FROMATTARE
<alessio> mantiene tutto??
<jester-> ci passa sopra e rimette a nuovo senza cancellare dati e impostazioni
<alessio> wow ottimo!!!!!
<jester-> alessio: non hai la home separata?
<mibofra> alessio, prima di perdere le speranze, potresti far andare la scheda in vesa :D .
<alessio> aspè vado subito a prendere il dvd :) mi hai dato una notizia fantastica
<mibofra> solo per il momento :D .
<alessio> no no, la home è quella che c'era di default, non go toccato niente
<alessio> ah ok spiega il fatto dei vesa, proviamo dai
<jester-> ok alessio devi solo avere cura di usare lo stesso nome utente
<alessio> ok
<alessio> aspè lo faccio e mi spieghi passo passo cosa devo fare, ti va??
<mibofra> i vesa sono driver supportate da tutte le schede video, non sono il massimo, ma per far apparire il desktop, poi da li ti riuscirai ad orientare :D .
<jester-> alessio: se vai in recoferi e scegli falsafex userà il vesa
<Carlo_> visto ?
<alessio> falsafex?? non trovo nessuna voce che si chiama falsafex
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg --purge google-chrome-stable
<alessio> jester-, ah si scusa trovata, ma mi dice aspè...
<Carlo_> risultato : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178473/
<alessio> il proprio schermo, la scheda grafica e le impostazioni dei dispositivi di ingresso non possono essere rilevati automaticamente. E' necessario configurarli manualmente.
<jester-> Carlo_: bel casotto
<alessio> faccio ok e mi da 4 opzioni da scegliere, esecuzione in modalità a bassa risoluzione per una sessione, riconfigura la grafica, prova a risolvere il problema, vai al login da console
<Carlo_> risolvibile spero :/
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all google-chrome-stable
<mibofra> alessio, riconfigura la grafica :D .
<alessio> non va il mouse e nemmeno i tasti direzionali...come faccio??
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178479/  jester questo è il risultato
<alessio> ok ora?? mi dice "usa la configurazione predefinita (generica)" "usa una configurazione di backup"
<alessio> qualsiasi cosa faccio dopo aver dato l'ok mi rimanda allo stesso menù
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg  remove-reinstreq  google-chrome-stable
<mibofra> usa la configurazione predefinita
<alessio> qualsiasi configurazione scelgo, dopo aver dato l'ok mi rimanda allo stesso menù dove scegliere le configurazioni per intenderci (l'ho gia scritto sopra)
<mibofra> poi esegui a modalità a bassa risoluzione per una sessione :D .
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178487/  ---> risultato
<jester-> Carlo_: dpkg-divert --list
<alessio> faccio come mi ha detto jester-, reinstallo con quel metodo
<mibofra> ok , come preferisci :D .
<Carlo_> Jester    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178491/
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg purge --force-depends google-chrome-stable
<alessio> jester-, ma cosa cambia poi se lo installo in quel modo, intendo in termini di prestazioni e quant'altro...comunque non mi fa partire il dvd di installazione, tty mi sta facendo incazzare stasera...
<jester-> alessio: nulla
<alessio> ho modificato anche il boot order mettendo al primo posto cd/dvd internal drive o una cosa simile e l'hard disk all'ultimo posto...
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg purge --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<Carlo_> Jester, a occhio e croce credo sia la stessa cosa di prima cmq.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178503/
<Carlo_> asp quello che ti ho postato come ultimo link è il risultato del tuo penultimo comando
<Carlo_> l'ultimo che mi hai deto adesso (comando) lo devo dare?
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg purge --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg  --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178505/
<jester-> vado a occhio
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg  --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq google-chrome-stable
<Carlo_> jester risultato del tuo ultimo comando
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178509/
<alessio> ok adesso butto via il pc!!! continua a rimandarmi a quel fottutissimo tty invece di farmi partire il dvd di installazione!!!
<jester-> Carlo_: sudo apt-get update
<Carlo_> fatto t posto su pastebin anche questo?
<jester-> alessio:  f8 al boot che forse ti da ilmenu veloce
<jester-> Carlo_: si
<Carlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1178514/
<alessio> quasi quasi spengo e chiamo la mia ragazza...mi sto sclerando molto e non mi va di rovinarmi la serata per una cazzata
<alessio> ora provo con f8 se non va ci penso domani dai...
<jester-> Carlo_: hai il sources list sminchiato da ppa, sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Carlo_: hai il sources list sminchiato da ppa, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlo_> quindi che faccio?
<Carlo_> do upgrade?
<jester-> Carlo_: hai il sources list sminchiato da ppa, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlo_> il terminale sta elaborando
<Carlo_> attendo
<alessio> no vabbè ragazzi sto sclerando ci penso domani
<alessio> buona notte a tutti
<alessio> :)
<jester-> Carlo_: che succede
<Roybetty> sera
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<vincenzo_> salve!!
<vincenzo_> chi mi aiuta a installare flashtool??
<vincenzo_> ce qualcuno??
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<vincenzo_> ciao :)
<vincenzo_> mi sapresti aiutare??
<mibofra> cosa devi flashare :D ?
<vincenzo_> il telefonino :)
<Carlin0> klined auguri
<mibofra> quale di preciso :D ?
<mapreri> mibofra: curiosine :D
<mapreri> cuiriosone*
<Carlin0> vincenzo_ è uscito (K-Lined)
<mapreri> Carlin0: cosa vuol dire K-Lined?
<Carlin0> mapreri, vuol dire che qualche ircop gli ha chiuso la connessione
<mapreri> Carlin0: ah, bello...
 * mapreri ha appena notato che #freenode non è più in autojoin...
<Carlin0> teoricamente se uno ha ip fisso e ti mettono la k-line sei bannato dal server per sempre
<Carlin0> nota bene : dal server non dal canale
<mapreri> Carlin0: suppongo che ci siano sempre i proxy..
<Carlin0> mapreri, la maggior parte dei proxy sono in k-line
<Carlin0> gli ircop ne vanno a caccia
<mapreri> Carlin0: negativo, c'è stato qualcosa che ha k-linato un bel po' di utenti. in #freenode sono attivi in questo momento
<mapreri> <Vuurcifer> TheBroMaster, from what I can gather, an IRCop accidentally K-Lined all webchat users
<mapreri> lol :D
<Carlin0> tutti i webchat user , ambè
<mapreri> Carlin0: però mi sa quelli di un solo server...
<Carlin0> basta andare su #freenode cmq sonno molto disponibili
<mapreri> Carlin0: i know. una volta ce l'avevo tra i preferiti. mi sono appena accorto che non ce l'avevo più e ce l'ho rimesso :)
<esulu> cia oa tutti come caspita è possibile che no nriesco piu a collegarmi via ssh ad un server in ubuntu
<mibofra> vincezo, il cell supporta il cambio di firmware, o meglio sicuro :D ?
<esulu> ho riavviato molte volte il servizio ssh anche ma niente avete da darmi qualche consiglio per caso?!
<mapreri> mibofra: hai mai flashato il cel? è un'esperienza raggelante la prima volta :D
<mapreri> esulu: hai guaradto il log?
<mapreri> guardato*7
<esulu> mapreri: adesso ci do una occhiata
<mapreri> esulu: dovrebbe essere la prima cosa che si guarda.
<esulu> mapreri: dmeseg puo andare bene
<esulu> qualche file per ssh non l oveod mica in /var/log...
<lorenzo8> c'è qualcuno?
<esulu> mapreri: ci sei ancora per caso?!
<mapreri> esulu: il demone stampa in syslog, io guarderei anche gli accessi in auth.log... metti un terminale in `tail -f -n 0 /var/log/auth.log` e in un'altro prova ad accedere (oppure da un'altro computer)
<mapreri> !qualcuno| lorenzo8
<ubot-it> lorenzo8: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lorenzo8> asus eee pc 1015 (netbook) quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installarci?
<lorenzo8> o altre distribuzioni
<mibofra> ubuntu dovrebbe girare senza problemi :D .
<mibofra> ma quanti giga di ram possiede :D ?
<lorenzo8> controllo che il pc non è mio
<lorenzo8> 1 GB
<mapreri> umh.. 1 GB unity ci gira giusto giusto...
<lorenzo8> poi ho un intel atom n550 da 1.50 ghz
<mibofra> dovrebbe girare però :D .
<mapreri> => use lightway desktop enviroment
<mibofra> casomai usa unity 2d :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: sì, ma gira solo quello :D
<lorenzo8> mi semrvirebbe un os per scuola..quindi per internet e scrivere documenti
<lorenzo8> un os semplice
<mibofra> ubuntu va più che bene :D .
<mapreri> lorenzo8: umh.. con xfce o mate, però....
 * mapreri pensa di spammare arch...
<lorenzo8> mapreri: non ho capito cosa intendi
<mibofra> lorenzo8: penso che non conosci archlinux , vero ;) ?
<lorenzo8> esatto! non lo conosco
<mapreri> lorenzo8: imho unity e unity-2d sono troppo pesanti per 1 gb di ram. meglio provare xfce (per far preso usa direttamente xubuntu) oppure mate (DE non ufficialmente supportato da ubuntu e fuori dai suoi repo). oppure  vai più pesante con cose più leggere, vedi Lubuntu e altri WM a questo punot
<mapreri> ah, quello :\
<lorenzo8> mapreri: quindi mi consiglieresti xubuntu?
<mapreri> mibofra: ma taci che oggi ha scaricato pacchetti per 2 ore e mezza per installare tutto (kde incluso, volevo provare una nuova versione...) enon mi monta il fs in ro -.-''
<mapreri> lorenzo8: yep
<lorenzo8> ok, vi ringrazio! adesso provo e semmai torno a rompervi un po'!
<mapreri> sempre un piacere lorenzo8 :)
<mibofra> maperi: mi spiace ;) .
<mapreri> mibofra: ?? btw posso query?
<mibofra> certo :D .
<mibofra> maperi :D ?
<mapreri> mibofra: con calma! lol
<mapreri> mibofra: e almeno te usa il tab ::|
<mibofra> *mapreri :D, scusa se ho sbagliato a scrivere il nick :D .
<mapreri> umh.. da parecchio tempo tenevo la directory di dropbox in quelle sincronizzate da U1. ora vorrei cambiare e sincronizzare singolarmente alcune directory, in particolare ~/Documenti, ~/Video e altro, che però in realtà sono symlink a ~/Dropbox/home/{Documenti,Video}, e se provo ad aggiungerle tra le dir di U1 mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178659/ (è un errore). consigli? preferirei non rimuovere quella directory da dropbox prima di aver up
<mapreri> pato di nuovo tutto (e son 3 GB di roba...)
<mapreri> noone can help me tonight?
<mapreri> s/noone/no one/
<Carlin0> che hai fumato ?
<mapreri> Carlin0: non ancora, perchè? :)
<Carlin0> parli strano :p
<mapreri> lol :P
<mapreri> chiedevo se c'era nessuno che potesse aiutarmi questa notte... :) Carlin0
<Carlin0> ah per dropbox .. ho letto e lo uso ma non so aiutarti mi spiace
<mapreri> Carlin0: dropbox non mi ha mai dato problemi, piuttosto U1...
<mapreri> 5 GB fanno comodo..
<Carlin0> se dovessi uppare 3 gb con la mia connessione addio
<mapreri> Carlin0: io in up non vado a più di 40 KB/s... ma in diversi giorni ce la faccio, la prima volta ci ho messo un paio di settimane, mi sembra :)
<Carlin0> io up al max 20 ...
<Carlin0> sono troppo distante dalla centrale
<mapreri> Carlin0: hai tutta la mia comprensione... solo da qualche mese ho una connessione abbastanza libera (sia in porte, che in traffico mensile), quindi ti capisco :)
<mapreri> banda i picchi arrivano a 200 KB/s down, 40 KB/s up
<mapreri> normale 50 KB/s down....
<mapreri> vabbe, io chiudo a questo punto, mi faccio vivo domani, vado ad giocare con arch in un'altra partizione :)
 * mapreri augura una serena notte a tutti :)
<Carlin0> notte mapreri
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-01
<hallino1> Giorno
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> cerco un'alternativa a networkmanager per una chiavetta Huawei-E303
<sacarde> wicd mi pare che non faccia questo caso
<Ab3L> sacarde: ho trovato questo su ubuntuforum.org: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008275
<sacarde> mi confermi che wicd non configura il mobile?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<apco_ita> ngiorno
<apco_ita> ho 2 HDD su uno il mbr di ubutu e sull'altro mbr di XP e da bios decido quale bopttare
<apco_ita> si puo far partire un qualcosa dove poi da li decido quale SO boottare ?
<nannes> lol, certo apco_ita
<apco_ita> mi daresti una mano ?
<nannes> Sì..
<apco_ita> oppure mi indichi un link come fare ?
<apco_ita> ora sono su Ubuntu 12.04
<nannes> La prima cosa da fare è scegliere l'hdd dal quale farai il boot *sempre*.  Direi che la scelta migliore è sicuramente quello con Ubuntu
<apco_ita> ok
<nannes> Così con quel boot loader che stà nell'mbr farai partire pure windows dall'altro hdd
<nannes> Ora, vediamo se quando hai installato ubuntu,  il sistema si è accorto della presenza di windows  oppure  no.   Se se n'è accorto, non c'è bisogno di fare nulla. Se no, bisognerà configurare.
<nannes> Da terminale Dai il comando  →  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<apco_ita> ok spetta
<apco_ita> il programma pastebinit no è installato
<nannes> Ah, installalo con  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<PreppyRock> ciao. dopo aggiornamento amarok non riproduce. vlc e gli altri player invece ok
<cortexA9> ciao
<cortexA9> vorrei mettere kubuntu con wubi ma mi dice "cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso"
<jester-> cortexA9: facendo?
<apco_ita> ho la connessione che stacca e attacca
<cortexA9> jester-, con wubi selezionando kubuntu e facendo installa
<jester-> cortexA9: scaricati la iso normale, fai il cd e la apri in winzoz
<jester-> !pangolin
<ubot-it> Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> ti serve poi come coltellino svizzero
<enzotib> PreppyRock, find ~ -iname '*amarok*', su pastebin
<cortexA9> grazie jester- provo
<apco_ita> fatto pastebinit installato
<jester-> apco_ita: <nannes> Da terminale Dai il comando  →  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<PreppyRock> ciao enzotib scusa ma ha impiegato un po'...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179357/
<cortexA9> jester-, scarico il dvd o il cd ?
<jester-> cortexA9: il cd basta e avanza
<jester-> cortexA9: nel dvd ci sono gnome e xfce
<apco_ita> fatto
<jester-> se scarichi kubuntu no serve
<enzotib> PreppyRock, proverei a spostare questa altrove e poi rilanciare: /home/rick/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<jester-> apco_ita: incolla qui il link
<jester-> nannes: sveglia
<apco_ita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179358/
<PreppyRock> enzotib, scusami non ho capito, cosa e dove spostare :)
<optimus> Salve ho appena installato ubuntu in dual boot, essendo un operazione che avevo gia fatto so che devo installare il driver per la connessione wireless (sono collegato adesso via cavo) ma non trovo il gestore driver cosi come non trovo il gestore aggiornamenti
<nannes> apco_ita:   sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<optimus> cosa faccio?
<jester-> apco_ita: qual'era il problema
<optimus> grazie
<jester-> che nannes è andato al cesso
<cortexA9> jester-, ma poi si affianca a windows ?
<enzotib> PreppyRock, mv /home/rick/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~
<apco_ita> mi si disconnette
<jester-> cortexA9: siinstalla in winzoz come un normale programma ma si consiglia installazione su partizione
<apco_ita> ho  un router sitecom X5
<jester-> apco_ita: e che centra grub con la rete
<nannes> jester-: eh calma, non mancavo così tanto! è la sua connessione che è blanda
<nannes> apco_ita:   sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cortexA9> jester-, la crea lui in automatico la partizione ?
<jester-> apco_ita: si ssonnette il router?
<jester-> cortexA9:  hai dello spazio non allocato sul disco?
<apco_ita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179367/
<jester-> apco_ita: ???
<cortexA9> jester-, dici se ho spazio disponibile ?
<apco_ita> si specialmente su XP
<nannes> apco_ita: Che versione di windows è?
<jester-> apco_ita: il problema è la disconnessione o altro
<apco_ita> seven
<optimus> qualcuno sa quale può essere il problema?
<apco_ita> spetta ricapitoliamo
<PreppyRock> enzotib, sudo .kde/share/config/amarokrc sudo: .kde/share/config/amarokrc: command not found
<enzotib> PreppyRock, e sto sudo da dove l'hai preso?
<apco_ita> allora ora finiamo il boot per i due HDD ubuntu e XP
<jester-> optimus: impostazioni di sistema---> driver aggiuntivi
<PreppyRock> enzotib, senza mi dice che non ho i permessi, ho sbagliato?
<nannes> jester-: Non ti preoccupare, ci sono ancora , lo aiuto io ... se proprio te lo vuoi prendere prendilo  lol
<enzotib> PreppyRock, ma il mv l'hai fatto?
<PreppyRock> enzotib, sì certo
<enzotib> PreppyRock, allora devi lanciare amarok nel solito modo, non quel file
<optimus> scusa jester da dove prendo impostazioni di sistema??.. io i driver aggiuntivi li ho SEMPRE trovati dalla dash home
<optimus> ora non piu
<jester-> optimus: stai usando ciofeca unity?
<apco_ita> jester- ci sei ?
<optimus> nono.. è appena installato ubuntu.. tra l'altro è una cosa che ho fatto varie volte
<jester-> apco_ita: continua con nannes
<optimus> scrivendo su dash home driver etc etc non mi compare niente
<cortexA9> jester-, va bene anche se non lo faccio il cd e lo emulo ?
<jester-> optimus: hai la barra laterale a sinistra?
<optimus> si
<PreppyRock> enzotib, mi spiace non funzia, riproduce senza audio
<jester-> cortexA9: montalo con alcol o simile
<jester-> optimus: in italiano?
<optimus> no tutto in inglese ancora
<jester-> optimus: sulla barra non c'è l'icona sistema?
<jester-> o clicca il logo e nella ricerca scrivici system
<nannes> apco_ita: strano, perchè avrebbe dovuto rilevarlo in auto..
<jester-> nannes: solo ubuntu rileva in auto
<enzotib> PreppyRock, ok, era una prova, ma è andata male
<jester-> debian mint e palle varie pare di no
<optimus> impostazioni di sistema sarebbe system settings in inglese?
<optimus> con chiave inglese diciamo?
<PreppyRock> enzotib, ho reinstallato pure. ma la cosa assurda è che vlc e rhitmbox avnno benissimo, non capisco...
<nannes> apco_ita: Ok, segui questi passi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<enzotib> PreppyRock, prova a guardare tra le preferenze di amarok se è impostato qualche canale di uscita
<optimus> comunque adesso sono su system settings e l'icona dei driver aggiuntivi non c'è jester
<jester-> optimus: il che è strano, che scheda hai
<enzotib> PreppyRock, altrimenti ti consiglio Clementine, che è un derivato di Amarok, ma secondo me meglio riuscito
<jester-> optimus: no ricordo come lo chiama in inglese
<cortexA9> riavvio grazie jester- a dopo
<optimus> jester scusami ma non sono un esperto.. non so che scheda ho ma non è un problema di lingua.. come t dicevo ho gia fatto questa operazione cn ubuntu in inglese altre volte..
<optimus> l'icona la ricordo
<optimus> anche se non ricordo come si chiama
<optimus> e non c'è
<optimus> :/
<FloodBotIt1> optimus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> optimus: terminale:  lspci | grep -i network
<PreppyRock> enzotib, ha le preferenze di default come sempre. sì conosco clementine e posso usare tranquillamente quello, ma quando un applicativo funziona e poi dopo agg non va più, a me succede la ..paranoia... penso che ci sia qualche rpoblema
<optimus> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1179377/
<enzotib> PreppyRock, i problemi possono gcapitare, magari a breve ci sarà un nuovo aggiornamento in cui risolvono, prova a vedere se è stato segnalato un bu
<enzotib> bug*
<jester-> optimus: famo  a mano, spe
<optimus> ok
<PreppyRock> enzotib, ho reinstallato la versione 2.6 da shell, non da synaptic, che mi pare sia indietro, potrei rimettere quella? che ne pensi?
<apco_ita> nannes sei alcorrente di quello che voglio fare ?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> apco_ita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<jester-> optimus:  copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179382/
<nannes> Segui quel paragrafo, per qualsiasi difficoltà chiedi ^
<enzotib> PreppyRock, che significa "da shell"? hai preso una versione che non è nei repositories di ubuntu?
<optimus> ok jester
<PreppyRock> enzotib, esatto...
<enzotib> PreppyRock, ok, quindi mi meraviglio un po' meno che non funzioni
<enzotib> PreppyRock, apposta la roba nei repo è testata per ubuntu
<apco_ita> con jester- avevo cominciato a fare il boot da Ubuntu per scegliere quale sistema operativo far partire XP oppure UBuntu . .  ho 2 HDD distinti
<PreppyRock> enzotib, ne ho provate diverse prima di venir qui... :) e anche googolando trovato soluzioni che non mi funzionano.
<nannes> apco_ita:  -.- Ho capito, ma tu hai detto:
<nannes> (10:52:31) apco_ita: ho 2 HDD su uno il mbr di ubutu e sull'altro mbr di XP e da bios decido quale bopttare
<nannes> (10:53:38) apco_ita: si puo far partire un qualcosa dove poi da li decido quale SO boottare ?
<apco_ita> poi mi ha detto che dovevo continuare con nannes
<apco_ita> si
<nannes> appunto, segui quello che ti sto dicendo
<jester-> apco_ita: sia su partizione che dentro a winzoz il boot loader si accorge che ci sono altri os
<nannes> Devi aggiungere la voce di windows al grub .....  apco_ita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<enzotib> PreppyRock, diciamo che qui non dovremmo dare supporto a software che non è preso dai repo
<PreppyRock> enzotib, ho ripulito ogni traccia di amarok, lo reinstallo da synaptic e rimuovo il repo in questione
<PreppyRock> enzotib, (ma l'ho già fatto)
<enzotib> PreppyRock, e nemmeno quello dei repo funziona?
<ht-never> scusate se interrompo posso fare una domanda?
<optimus> jester ho dato il comando della terza riga ed è fermo da un pò cioè ancora non è andato a capo con il mio nome per farmi mettere il 4° comando
<optimus> aspetto?
<PreppyRock> enzotib, uguaglia, non si sente l'audio, funzionerebbe, ma noon riproduce
<jester-> !chiedi | ht-never
<ubot-it> ht-never: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> PreppyRock, in effetti KDE usa phonon come backend audio, mi pare, ma io non lo conosco
<PreppyRock> enzotib, il default di ubuntu è pulse dico bene?
<ht-never> allora, se ho un programma in C, già multipiattaforma, che compilo su Ubuntu con "make" ( e tutto funziona), e voglio compilarlo anche per Windows, mi hanno detto di farlo con mingw32. ho scaricato il pacchetto via apt ma non so come usare i makefile con questo programma da terminale
<enzotib> PreppyRock, ubuntu sì, kubuntu non so
<PreppyRock> enzotib, io ubuntu
<jester-> optimus: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  ?
<jester-> optimus: sei collegato a internet col cavo?
<enzotib> PreppyRock, ah, ok, vedevo kde nel path di amarok...
<optimus> si  si a entrambe le cose che hai chiesto
<optimus> ora ho inserito anche il 4° comando
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> optimus: il comando è questo? sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<nannes> 11:31:38 <nannes> apco_ita: Segui quel paragrafo, per qualsiasi difficoltà chiedi  →  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<ht-never> [...e nessuno rispose] :(
<PreppyRock> enzotib, comunque ti ringrazio, ti ho stressato abbastanza e sei stato gentile (dovrebbe installare lui di default i kde che gli servono)
<apco_ita> jester- ci sei
<nannes> (11:39:20) nannes: 11:31:38 <nannes> apco_ita: Segui quel paragrafo, per qualsiasi difficoltà chiedi  →  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<optimus> jester ho inserito tutti i comandi ti metto tutto su pastebin
<jester-> ht-never: se nessuno risponde è perchè nessuno conosce l'argomento, chiedi in chat a welltall
<jester-> !chat | ht-never
<ubot-it> ht-never: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<optimus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1179404/  jester ecco qui il tutto
<sacarde> mi suggerite un'alternativa a networkmanager?
<apco_ita> faccio di sicuro casino seguendo quel paragrafo
<apco_ita> ho il timore di incasinare tutto è la seconda volta che installo ubuntu
<nannes> -.-
<jester-> optimus: dovrebbe essere a  posto
<optimus> jester ho appena verificato e adesso il wireless è a posto
<optimus> grazie mille
<optimus> ma per quanto riguarda l'icona del driver e del gestore aggiornamenti?
<apco_ita> jester- quando ti sei un po liberato dimmelo . . .  aspetto non c'è problema
<nannes> apco_ita: ls /etc/grub.d/ | pastebinit
<nannes> Però non puoi continuare così con linux apco_ita, devi anche arrangiarti  ***un minimo***
<jester-> apco_ita: sudo apt-get install --reisntall grub-pc
<apco_ita> vedi nannes se ero erudito non entravo nemmeno in questo canale
<nannes> jester-: non hai detto che in auto trova solo ubuntu? :)
<jester-> apco_ita: hai ubuntu, un ubuntu tarocco o debian
<nannes> apco_ita: Mica ho detto che devi sapere tutto, ma ti ho dato una guida di 2 righe, offrendo aiuto per qualsiasi dubbio, e tu vuoi ancora troppo i comandi pronti pronti (pappa pronta)
<apco_ita> ubuntu  12.04 scaricato da un torrent
<optimus> jester scusa si era scollegato dicevo il wireless ora va bene ma come risolvo il fatto che non mi compare l'icona dei driver e il gestore aggiornamenti??
<apco_ita> forse nannes non hai capito bene cosa voglio fare scusami
<jester-> apco_ita:  cosa vorresti fare
<nannes> apco_ita: No, ho capito benissimo, sei tu che ti rifiuti di seguire una guida di due righe
<nannes> nonostante ti abbia offerto aiuto per ogni eventuale dubbio :)
<wsandoni> oddio, che è 'ta roba?!
<TaLaDo> ?
<wsandoni> c'è qualcuno che può dedicare 1' a un neofita "pacco"?
<wsandoni> innanzi tutto: è giusto che sia qui o devo andare in qualche altra stanza? (quale?)
<enzotib> !chiedi | wsandoni
<ubot-it> wsandoni: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wsandoni> ah, grazie: sono assolutamente neofita, voglio provare una versione live su un pc con xp, mi sono arenato su... come creare il disco di avvio
<jester-> wsandoni: semplice: scarichi la iso, la scrivi su un cd e fai  ilboot dallo stesso cd
<enzotib> scrivi sul CD come immagine, non come file
<wsandoni> ...come faccio a scrivere su usb come iso?
<enzotib> !usb | wsandoni
<ubot-it> wsandoni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<wsandoni> "Per creare una Live di Ubuntu su un supporto rimovibile USB selezionare Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio. ": come faccio (lo so, perdonate l'incapacità totale...)
<enzotib> wsandoni, quello è se hai già ubuntu
<enzotib> wsandoni, effettivamente quella guida non ti serve
<enzotib> wsandoni, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<enzotib> wsandoni, scaricati questo programmino, installalo, lancialo e lui fara tutto per te, cioè scarica la iso e te le mette sulla usb
<wsandoni> ok, ci provo
<wsandoni> grazie!!!
<Ab3L> dal monitor di rete vedo che ricevo circa 100kb/s. è dà un po' che è fuori e vorrei sapere come faccio a vedere quale processo succhia tanta banda e per quale motivo. c'è modo di vederlo? magari da shell?
<Dig> Ciao. Qualcuno ricorda il il comando su terminale per lanciare il vecchio programma di gestione stampanti???
<enzotib> Dig, system-config-printer?
<Alfredo> SAlve a tutti sarò molto breve volevo un informazione... Dei installare assolutamente pinnacle studio sul mio pc e poichè la versione per ubuntu non c'è mi aiutereste a trovare la soluzione?
<Dig> enzotib, grazie. era il comando che cercavo
<enzotib> pregp
<enzotib> prego*
<enzotib> Alfredo, usare windows?
<Alfredo> no.. cioè ho provato già quando istallai il nuovo SO e non riuscii a fare il dual boot preferisco usare solo Ubuntu, ho provato cinelerra ma a mio parere e poco intuitiva e funzionale..  se vorrei creare un altra partizione per windows devo riformattare tutto?
<jester-> Alfredo: la vedo dura trovare un'applicazione equivalente in linux
<enzotib> Alfredo, puoi usare una virtual machine
<Alfredo> non c'è tipo un emulatore windows? tanto io uso solo quel programma.. se no dovrei installare sulal stessa partizione entrambi i SO? Poi va tutto in conflitto e butto il pc giù... usando la virtual machine le prestazioni caleranno o saranno sempre le stesse?
<Alfredo> premetto che usavo xp
<enzotib> !virtualbox | Alfredo
<ubot-it> Alfredo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<enzotib> Alfredo, dipende dalle capacità del tuo pc
<enzotib> !wine | Alfredo
<ubot-it> Alfredo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<enzotib> wine è un emulatore, ma non tutti i programmi ci girano bene
<Alfredo> eh ho un asus con 2.5 gb di ram
<Dig> Alfredo, ogni tanto mi diletto anche io con qualche montaggio e purtroppo roba intuitiva in italiano per linux non ne ho trovata
<Alfredo> i Ghz non li ricordo però
<Alfredo> se no mi consigliate di creare una partizione per xp? e far partire in dualboot quando vogio?
<Alfredo> Posso crearla anche solo di 90gb facendo una seconda partizione con Gparted? senza formattare ubuntu..
<enzotib> Alfredo, non è consigliabile, dato che poi win rompe grub, e poi devi ripararlo
<Alfredo> quindi cosa dovrei fare? >.< Mia sorella ha un portatile dell hp 6gb di ram con processore i7 però lo uso solo quando devo fare video per feste di amici cosi per cazzeggiare non ci pensa proprio a darmelo :/
<aleval> ciao
<aleval> c'è qualcuno qui
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<doom_> cè un browser testuale con supporto al javascript?
<mibofra> prova eLinks
<doom_> mibofra sto cercando si seguire questa guida di elinks ma non ci riesco http://elinks.or.cz/documentation/manual.html#ecmascript ho sentito di un plugin per w3m chiamato w3m-js ma non lo trovo
<mibofra> non mi sembra così complicata dopo tutto : dove sei fermo :) ? 2)hai installato elinks sul pc :D (lo trovi nei sorgenti software ufficiali) ?
<doom_> mibofra sono fermo a apt-get install libsmjs-dev cercavo qualcosa da non dover compilare ma sembra l unica soluzione
<doom_> elinks installato
<mibofra> vedi che lo dovrebbe avere già il supporto :D .
<enzotib> doom_, un browser testuale con javascript, meglio un calcio nelle palle
<mibofra> enzotib: se lo vuole usare :D .
<doom_> mibofra è già supportato! :) enzotib perchè non è consigliabile il js?
<doom_> mibofra grazie
<mibofra> prego :) .
<enzotib> doom_, non è questione di js, diciamo che è raro che uno sia costretto a usare un terminale a caratteri e contemporaneamente costretto a usare internet e contemporaneamente avere necessità di js
<alessio> jester_,  ok rieccomi, arrivato al menù con le partizioni cosa devo fare???
<nicotano> salve
<giampi61> ciao
<alessio> jester-, dimmi quando ci sei, sono arrivato al menù con le partizioni...
<alessio> vabbè al massimo chiedo a tutti quelli che stanno in chat dai, come faccio a reinstallare il sistema senza perdere i software installati, la musica e le immagini???
<alessio> ho messo il dvd di installazione e ho fatto altro, ora??
<mibofra> ti conveniva far prima una copia di backup dei dati :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ma se dico al sistema di non formattare la partizione, perchè dovrebbe fare il contrario??
<alessio> mibofra, e poi ormai il sistema è sputtanato, mi interessa solo mantenere la musica, le immagini, i software installati e anche tutti i file di configurazione dei vari software o del sistema in generale...
<mibofra> se formatti ed usi il tuo nome utente di prima, problemi non ne dovresti avere :D .
<alessio> mibofra, mi puoi dire passo per passo come fare??
<mibofra> alessio, tutti i tuoi dati importanti sono nella cartella home , giusto ? E quanti sono :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, sono molti circa 12gb di musica 1gb di immagini...
<alessio> mibofra, e non mi va proprio di perderli anche perchè sono cose importanti a cui tengo molto
<mibofra> Alessio, non dovresti perderli, ma per essere sicuri.. :D .
<Carlin0> alessio, fai copia incolla di quella roba su un disco esterno o altro
<Carlin0> non mi sembra difficile
<mibofra> hai una pennetta da 16 GB o più ?
<alessio> mibofra. purtroppo no e se chiedo un'hd a mio padre mi rompe le palle...
<mibofra> Carlin0: facendo il conto che deve avere dove mettere i dati :D .
<mibofra> servizi di hosting ?
<Carlin0> mibofra, se non ha dove fare backup ... non può farlo
<alessio> jester-, mi ha detto che basta che scelgo la partizione, faccio "usare come: file system ext4 con journaling" però in "punto di mount" non so cosa selezionare
<Carlin0> 16 gb da uppare sono tantini (almeno per me )
<mibofra> Carlin0: a rischio che se c'è un problema i dat
<mibofra> *i dati vanno a farsi benedire :) .
<alessio> i punti di mount sono "/, /boot. /home, /tmp, /usr, /var,/srv,/opt/usr/local"
<alessio> quale devo scegliere??
<Carlin0>  /
<Carlin0> alessio, ma i dati sono su una partizione a parte ?
<nicotano> alessio, mount scegli / senza formattare  e come utente rimetti il tuo attuale
<mibofra> scemo di empathy, scrivevo / e mi da, comando sconoscito
<alessio> ok, come "nuova dimensione della partizione in megabyte" quanto metto?? no no sono tutti in /home
<mibofra> la prossima volta do uno spazio prima di digitare :D .
<nicotano> alessio, se hai la /home separata basta non formattare quella
<mibofra> alessio, le dimensioni dovrebbero essere le stesse :D .
<alessio> nicotano, la home è quella che c'è di default, non ho toccato niente
<mibofra> alt, mi è venuta un idea :D .
<doom_> io suggerico questo http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/08/03/ubuntu-12-04-riportare-il-sistema-alle-impostazioni-iniziali-senza-reinstallarlo/
<mibofra> posso :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, di pure
<nicotano> alessio, allora è dentro la root quindi vedi di non ritoccare le partizioni altrimenti perdi tutto devo solo reinstallare sopra
<mibofra> una volta che non avevo come fare backup , ho fatto una copia di home nella root dell'hd e per essere sicuro l'ho nascosta.
<mibofra> senza formattare niente
<mibofra> la copia è rimasta lì
<alessio> doom_, il problema è che non riesco a far partire il sistema se non in tty, le ho provate tutte, ho rimesso i driver open, riconfigurato xorg, reinstallato lightdm...ma niente
<mibofra> con la nuova installazione :D .
<nicotano> alessio anche un disco esterno  fattelo prestare e trasferisci i dati
<mibofra> alessio, potremo fare altri tentativi, ma la soluzione più veloce è la nuova installazione
<nicotano> e ricorda  che i backup si fanno sempre a prescindere
<mibofra> nicotano : alessio ha detto sopra che non può farsi prestare un hd esterno
<mibofra> ti assicuro che senza formattare , copiando i dati nella / , la copia rimane lì :d , provato sulla mia pelle :) .
<alessio> nicotano, ma se io dico al sistema di non formattare la partizione, perchè dovrebbe fare il contrario?? ehhh lo so, ma non avevo problemi da tantissimo tempo e stavo iniziando a pensare che ubuntu fosse una roccia, ma ieri installando ubuntu tweak ho fatto danni, ho fatto la pulizia con quest'ultimo e mi ha eliminato anche dei file di configurazione di fglrx e altri...
<nicotano> allora lo compra se vuole salvare i dati :-)
<mibofra> io ho sempre libera una pennetta
<mibofra> o al limite su un dvd
<alessio> se riesco a risolvere senza formattare, mi faccio una bella copia con clonezilla questo è poco ma sicuro!!!
<nicotano> alessio prova a reinstallare sopra senza formattare ma non devi ridimensionare le partizioni
<Carlin0> !clone | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<mibofra> nicotano: già detto anche ieri :D .
<nicotano> alessio,  basta salvare i dati il sistema e i programmi si reinstallano, e quando puoi se crei la home separata è ancora meglio, formatti /  senza toccare home
<doom_> alessio qualche dvd e sei a posto per il backup Carlin0 grazie :)
<Carlin0> doom_, questa è la stessa cosa che propongono nel link che hai postato
<mibofra> nicotano: non ha home separata purtroppo, gli era stato proposto di riutilizzare la root come root senza formattare ed usare il vecchio nameutente :D .
<mibofra> *nome utente
<Carlin0> potrebbe separare la home ...
<Carlin0> c'era in giro una guida di perfab che spiegava come fare
<alessio_> scusate, mi si è spento il pc di mia madre, winzoz di merda non avvisa nemmeno quando la batteria è scarica...cosa stavamo dicendo??
<mibofra> c'era l'opzione di separare la home (Carlin0: me la ricordo anch'io) :D .
<alessio_> quindi cosa mi conviene fare?? posso fare tutto da dvd o cosa??
<mibofra> hai due unità ottiche ?
<alessio_> mibofra, no solo 1
<Carlin0> alessio_, fatti rompere le @@ da papà e fatti prestare in disco su cui fare backup
<mibofra> allora niente dvd :) sorry .
<Carlin0> e vivi tranquillo
<Carlin0> lol
<mibofra> :d
<alessio_> Carlin0, ok dai...
<mibofra> sii convincente :D
<mibofra> digli che il pc sta fondendo e senza hd esterno non può evitare la fusione :D :D :D :D .
<alessio_> niente hd mamma mia ora spacco tutto!!!
<nicotano> alessio_, se puoi fare boot da penna usb vai in sessione live e poi masterizzi su dvd i dati
<alessio_> jester-, ieri mi ha assicurato che così facendo non perdevo niente...al massimo se qualcuno riesce a farmi loggare posso risolvere il problema degli fglrx
<mibofra> se non ha dove mettere i dati, non penso abbia dove mettere ubuntu :D , hai una pennetta libera di 4GB ?
<alessio_> mibofra, non mi vuole prestare niente, è un rotto in culo, poi quando ha problemi lui io devo dargli tutto
<mibofra> ahahah
<alessio_> ah si è pure fregato la mia chiavetta da 32gb e l'ha riempita di puttanate del lavoro
<mibofra> be hai ancora ubuntu avviato da cd :D ?
<mibofra> *beh
<alessio_> mibofra, si da dvd
<mibofra> ok, apri un terminale e aspettami un secondo che recupero una mia guida sul forum :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ok...allora lo faccio partire in tty, tanto vale....
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> fai partire un terminale da live :D .
<mibofra> che se non dovesse riuscire l'installazione corretta dei driver , hai sempre la live avviata :D .
<mibofra> poi fai tu :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, che faccio?? prova ubuntu senza installarlo??
<mibofra> per me non cambia niente :) .
<mibofra> stai avviando adesso la live ?
<mibofra> se è così meglio che allora avvi il pc da tty
<alessio_> mibofra, ho fatto prova ubuntu senza installarlo...
<mibofra> ok
<alessio_> mibofra, avevo spento perchè ero convinto che si potesse fare anche da tty o comunque da recovery
<mibofra> anche
<mibofra> ma almeno se devi scaricare qualcosa o fare altro , hai anche l'ambiente grafico della live :) .
<mibofra> ti perdi di meno :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ok, ma tanto i pacchetti riesco comunque a scaricarli e installarli da tty, ieri ho pure installato un kernel, per vedere se il problema poteva essere l'optimus kernel...ma niente
<alessio_> ok ci sono ora??
<mibofra> dico che ne so, la navigazione in internet con firefox o l'uso di nautilus
<mibofra> ora apri un terminale ed aspettami :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ah ok :)
<karim11> ciao, in che modo posso controllare se un programma sta usando l'accelerazione della gpu? sapere se ubuntu usa
<mibofra> in tanto che aspetti dai "sudo blkid" e posta l'output su pastebin :D .
<mibofra> karim11 vuoi sapere se supporti l'accelerazione o solo sapere se un programma lo utilizza :D ?
<doom_> karim11 glxinfo | grep render
<mibofra> o per provarla "glxgears" :D
<karim11> doom_ glxinfo lo devo installare, giusto
<mibofra> karim11 dai il comando :D .
<karim11> mibofra si mi dice che non ce glxinfo installato
<mibofra> allora capisci che lo devi installare :D .
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<alessio_> mibofra, sei riuscito a trovare la guida??
<mibofra> si , beccata adesso :D .
<mibofra> aspetto che carica
<alessio_> mibofra, ok buona :D
<mibofra> un attimo che cerco la pagina dove ho messo i comandi :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ah ah...
<mibofra> :d
<mibofra> non mi servivano molto :D , solo in casi estremi :) .
<mibofra> ma l'hai messo l'out su pastebin ?
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> intanto dai "mkdir dati"
<mibofra> e aspetto il pastebin di "sudo blkid" :D !
<karim11> mibofra doom_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179739/
<mibofra> si lo supporta, vai tranquillo karim11
<doom_> karim11 sembri accelerato
<mibofra> per sicurezza se proprio vuoi dai "glxgears"
<mibofra> alessio: ma "sudo blkid" ? Io sono pronto :) .
<karim11> mibofra doom_    si 2300~ fps
<mibofra> cerchi dove incollare l'out ?
<mibofra> karim11: tutto ok :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, trovati?? :)
<mibofra> da un po direi :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ah ok vai iniziamo :D
<mibofra> dai "sudo blkid" e posta l'out su ubuntu pastebin che intanto vado 2 secondi da mio fratello
<PreppyRock> ciao. mi sa che devo reinstallare il mio sistema. troppe cose non vanno... cosa dovrei copiare prima di piallare il disco?
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<karim11> mibofra doom_ quello che mi chiedevo è: perchè quando avevo la 11.10 un video su VLC o la tv su meTV (dvb-t) tenevano la cpu al 30% e ora su la 12.04 vlc e meTV tengono la cpu minimo al 50%? che fuffa di accelerazione è se impegna di più la cpu?
<nicotano> PreppyRock, conserva da qualche parte dati, foto video etc
<PreppyRock> ciao nicotano mi chiedevo se basta copiare la home
<karim11> mibofra doom_  scusate l'ignoranza, ma non dovrebbe essere la gpu a fare il lavoro sporco?
<mibofra> tornato :D .
<mibofra> karim: dipende da cosa usi :D .
<mibofra> alessio :) ?
<nicotano> PreppyRock, se hai tutto nella home approfitta a fare una partizione separata per home visto che devi piallare
<karim11> mibofra gli stessi programmi/driver/hardware che usavo con la 11.10
<mibofra> karim: usi gli open o i closed (driver) :D ?
<alessio_> mibofra, l'ho scritto a mano, siccome non va la scheda wifi che sono con la live -.-' http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179751/
<PreppyRock> nicotano, il sistema è stato upgradato da 11.10 a 12.04, ma ha troppe cose che non funzionano...
<mibofra> alessio :D ? ma "sudo blkid" ? se non so su quale partizione è ubuntu (mi ricordo /dev/sda1 ma per essere sicuri :D ) .
<mibofra> alessio: visto ora il paste :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ah ok ;)
<mibofra> si è /dev/sda1
<mibofra> hai dato "mkdir dati" ?
<alessio_> mibofra, si
<mibofra> ora dai "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/dati"
<PreppyRock> nicotano, grazie amico, copierò la home e vedrò che ...succede. ciao a presto
<nicotano> PreppyRock, salvati i dati poi pialla tutto e fai una partizione separata per home e se vuoi esagerare anche una per dati da montare in mnt/dati
<mibofra> alessio: dato ?
<nicotano> che renderai di proprietà del tuo user
<alessio_> mibofra, si
<PreppyRock> nicotano, sì grazie. ciao
<nicotano> :-)
<karim11> mibofra amd catalyst 12.6 che supportano la serie hd400 (chipset RV770)
<mibofra> alessio : dai "sudo mount --bind /dev /home/ubuntu/dati"
<mibofra> no aspetta
<karim11> *HD4000
<mibofra> "sudo mount --bind /dev /home/ubuntu/dati/dev"
<mibofra> mi ero mangiato un pezzettino :D .
<mibofra> dai questo comando :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ah ok...ho dato il primo
<alessio_> do il secondo??
<mibofra> si :D .
<mibofra> fa niente se hai dato anche il primo :D .
<mibofra> ma per sicurezza :D .
<alessio_> mi dice mount: il mount point /home/ubuntu/dati/dev non esiste
<mibofra> facciamo così
<mibofra> dai "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<mibofra> dallo
<mibofra> e poi ti scrivo in ordine tutti i comandi da dare :D .
<mibofra> alessio: dato il comando ?
<alessio_> aspè mi dice umount: cannote umount /dev/sda1 -- /dev is mounted over it on the same point
<alessio_> (ho chiuso per sbaglio il terminale e l'ho riaperto)
<alessio_> *cannot
<mibofra> sudo umount --bind /dev /home/ubuntu/dati
<alessio_> yeeeeeeeeeeee ho l'hd :)
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> facciamo questa cosa, e poi recuperiamo i dati
<mibofra> hd di quanti GB ?
<alessio_> ok dato mi dice usage: umount -h | -v e altre cose...
<alessio_> credo 100gb
<mibofra> riavvia , che nel frattempo di preparo i comandi :D
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra> sempre da cd
<alessio_> faccio partire da live :)
<mibofra> da dvd volevo dire :D .
<mibofra> perfetto
<mibofra> io intanto preparo i comandi :D
<alessio_> mibofra, ok, grazie 1000 per l'aiuto che mi stai dando
<mibofra> prego :D .
<nicotano> un parto travagliato ma andrà a buon fine :-)
<alessio_> mibofra, ma poi tutto quello che c'era di "corrotto" viene sostituito?? le configurazioni anche di grub, i kernel, la musica, i software e le immagini rimangono??
<alessio_> nicotano, gia XD
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> la home rimane , configurazione programmi dovrebbe anche :D .
<nicotano> alessio_, se salvi i dati è preferibile fare una installazione bella pulita
<mibofra> musica e co, certo :D .
<nicotano> così anche le confgurazioni saranno a default
<mibofra> nicotano, prima proviamo a resuscitare ubuntu :d .
<nicotano> io resto dell'idea che se salva i dati è meglio piallare e partire da zero
<mibofra> dovrebbero rimanere solo i dati, le altre cartelle verranno sovrascritte :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, vabbè dai la cosa prioritaria è recuperare la musica e le immagini, se poi riesco anche i software e le varie configurazioni meglio ancora :)
<mibofra> :d
<mibofra> in tanto stiamo provando a resuscitare ubuntu, pronta la live ?
<alessio_> al massimo uso lo script che salva su un file di testo tutti i pacchetti installati, solo che poi ho paura di reinstallare la porcheria che mi ha fatto piallare senza accorgemene...
<alessio_> mibifra, non ancora
<alessio_> *mibofra
<mibofra> :d
<mibofra> fa niente :d .
<alessio_> ok pronta :)
<mibofra> apri il terminale
<mibofra> ti do i comandi a raffica :d .
<alessio_> ah aspè non è ancora partita, siccome ho visto la freccetta pensavo fosse partita
<mibofra> :D
<alessio_> ok ora è pronta ed ho il terminale aperto :)
<nannes> mibofra: Dagli il link alla guida, e fai prima no? ;)
<alessio_> aspè che attacco l'hd al pc :)
<mibofra> nannes: devo adattare i comandi, per evitare di fargli fare un macello :D .
<mibofra> alessio : ok :D .
<alessio_> mibofra, ok prontissimo
<mibofra> dai "sudo mkdir /media/dati"
<mibofra> "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/dati"
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra> dato l'ultimo comando :D ?
<alessio_> si si vai a raffica :)
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /dev /media/dati/dev
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /sys /media/festa/sys
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /proc /media/festa/proc
<mibofra> sudo chroot /media/dati
<alessio_> aspè aspè mi dice mount: il mount point /media/festa/sys non esiste
<mibofra> scusa
<mibofra> aspetta
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /sys /media/dati/sys
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /proc /media/festa/proc
<mibofra> non me ne ero accorto :D .
<mibofra> dai questi
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra>     sudo mount --bind /proc /media/dati/proc
<mibofra> il primo e questo :D .
<alessio_> aspè mi sono perso...
<alessio_> do sudo mount --bind /proc /media/dati/proc??
<mibofra> cioè "sudo mount --bind /sys /media/dati/sys" e "sudo mount --bind /proc /media/dati/proc"
<alessio_> ah ok aspè
<mibofra> dai questi due
<mibofra> ci sei :D ?
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra> dai "sudo chroot /media/dati"
<alessio_> ok
<mibofra> ora sei nel tuo pc con permessi di root , vuoi prima recuperare i dati o provare a sistemare i driver ?
<alessio_> mibofra, preferirei sistemare i driver, così non mi ritocca reinstallare...
<alessio_> proviamo prima coi driver e poi a recuperare i dati ;)
<mibofra> alessio: che scheda video hai (non ci penso in questo momento ) :D .
<mibofra> anzi dai "lshw" e postalo su pastebin :D .
<mibofra> e fai la stessa cosa con "lspci -k" così vedo tutte le specifiche :D .
<alessio_> ho un'ati hd 5650 radeon mobility
<alessio_> ah ok, però devo salvarli su un file di testo e spostarli con la chiavetta su questo pc...
<alessio_> la scheda wifi non mi funziona in live
<mibofra> dai "lshw" e "lspci -k" mettili su pastebin così vedo tutto :D .
<mibofra> non puoi usare un cavo :D ?
<mibofra> nel caso "lshw > lshw.txt" , "lspci -k > lspci.txt"
<alessio_> si dai...terminale fuffo -.-' mi sovrascrive gli output
<mibofra> se dai gli ultimi due comandi, sotto a /media/dati/root dovresti trovare lshw.txt e lspci.txt
<mibofra> i file con le informazioni :D .
<alessio_> ah ok perfetto
<mibofra> :D , ci arrivi anche con nautilus
<mibofra> visto a che è servito il tutto :D ? ambiente grafico + acesso diretto al pc :D .
<alessio_> gia, è molto più comodo :)
<mibofra> così evitiamo comandi in più ecc, e ti confondi meno :) .
<alessio_> non trovo media/dati aspè...
<mibofra> apri nautilus e vai su /
<mibofra> li trovi media e sotto media dati e sotto dati root
<mibofra> *lì
<alessio_> non trovo "/"
<alessio_> non c'è nemmeno di fianco a sinistra...
<mibofra> vai su nautilus
<mibofra> file system
<mibofra> questa è la voce corrispondente a /
<alessio_> ah ok me lo ero dimenticato :)
<alessio_> grazie per la pazienza XD
<mibofra> figurati :D .
<alessio_> il file si chiama log??
<mibofra> devi andare su /media/dati/root
<alessio_> ok ci sono...
<mibofra> i file sono lshw.txt e lspci.txt
<alessio_> non li trovo...aspè ridò i due comandi
<mibofra> se hai dato i comandi di prima :D .
<alessio_> niente non li trovo O.o
<mibofra> se no dai "lshw > /root/lshw.txt"
<mibofra> "lscpi -k > /root/lscpi.txt"
<alessio_> ho fatto anche ctrl+h , ma niente
<alessio_> ok...
<mibofra> presi :D ?
<alessio_> solo 1 aspè do l'altro
<alessio_> ok aspè che li posto su pastebin
<mibofra> ok :D .
<alessio_> è vuoto O.o
<mibofra> :D ?
<mibofra> e l'altro ?
<alessio_> mi ha creato solo il file lscpi.txt O.o
<mibofra> posta quello
<alessio_> aspè do i comandi e li posto su pastebin copiandoli direttamente dal terminale, anche se credo che li sovrascriva lo stesso
<alessio_> proprio quello è vuoto O.o
<mibofra> apri un altra scheda di terminale
<mibofra> o un altro terminale
<mibofra> senza chiudere il primo
<mibofra> :D
<alessio_> aspè che mi loggo sul mio pc su freenode almeno copio e incollo i comandi
<alessio_> tanto ora internet va...ho messo il cavo lan
<zul_> ciao a tutti, una domanda scema: sto cercando di imparare ad usare l'editor vi.. Mi spiegate come si a fa ad evitare di far comparire i caratteri C D B  ogni volta che uso i tasti cursore?
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a capire cosa c'è che non va quando provo a rimuovere unity tramite tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop e mi risponde "aptitude failed(100)" ?
<mibofra> alessio: l'hai aperto l'altro terminale :D ?
<alessio> ok eccomi :D
<alessio> riscrivimi i comandi che li do...
<mibofra> hai aperto l'altro terminale :D ?
<alessio> i
<enzotib> fourlastor, perché vuoi rimuovere unity, se non ti serve basta non usarlo
<alessio> *si
<enzotib> fourlastor, e poi tasksel non è più usato in ubuntu
<fourlastor> enzotib, se tengo unity il gestore impostazioni di mate scazza
<enzotib> mate?
<fourlastor> sì
<fourlastor> in ogni caso non vedo perché sprecare spazio inutilmente :)
<mibofra> dai "lshw > /home/ubuntu/lshw.txt" poi "lspci -k > /home/ubuntu/lspci.txt" , adesso dovresti trovare i file nella home del sistema live
<mibofra> :D .
<enzotib> fourlastor, cos'è mate?
<fourlastor> enzotib, un fork di gnome 2
<enzotib> fourlastor, ma sei su ubuntu?
<fourlastor> enzotib, sì
<mibofra> enzoitb, non conosci mate :D ?
<enzotib> fourlastor, e dove l'hai preso mate?
<mibofra> fai una piccola ricerca su google :D .
<fourlastor> dal loro repository ovviamete :P
<mibofra> alessio: presi adesso :D ?
<enzotib> mibofra, queste osservazioni tienitele per te, grazie
<fourlastor> http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<enzotib> fourlastor, quindi non è software ufficiale di ubuntu
<mibofra> enzotib: scusa, non volevo offenderti, era solo per dartene un idea :D , scusa :) .
<fourlastor> in ogni caso, c'è una maniera "pulita" di togliere unity?
<alessio> mibofra, qual'era il percorso??
<fourlastor> ma infatti non sto chiedendo assistenza su mate, sto cercando di capire come togliere unity : \
<enzotib> fourlastor, apt-get purge <pacchetti> è il modo più corretto
<mibofra> alessio: hai dato i comandi :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, si si :)
<mibofra> vai nella home di nautilus :D .
<fourlastor> enzotib, c'è un metapacchetto che me li toglie tutti in una botta sola?
<enzotib> fourlastor, quali siano esattamente i pacchetti non saprei dirlo, dato che non uso unity (pur avendolo installato)
<alessio> mibofra, si si ci sono gia poi vado su filesystem
<mibofra> alessio: li hai postato su pastebin :D ?
<alessio> fourlastor, su internet è pieno di guide per rimuovere unity :) google è tuo amico
<alessio> mibofra, non mi ricordo il percoso...filesystem e poi??
<fourlastor> alessio, sì, le ho lette, ma immagino che data la buona organizzazione dei pacchetti, dargliene 40 insieme non sia necessario, solitamente ce n'è uno con le dipendenze e gli altri via autoremove :)
<alessio> media/dati??
<zul_> ragazzi sto cercando di imparare ad usare vi chi mi da una mano? ogni volta che sono in modalita inserimento e clicco un tasto cursore mi appaiono dei caratteri.. come posso evitare sta cosa?
<mibofra> alessio : la home attuale di ubuntu da live :D .
<mibofra> premi home :D .
<jester-> zul_: questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu non per masochismo
<alessio> ok
<enzotib> fourlastor, qualcosa del genere: sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /unity/ { print $2 }')
<mibofra> alessio: li hai trovati :D ?
<fourlastor> enzotib, scusa eh, ma se il task ubuntu-desktop è fatto apposta (tanto che è installato).. non dovrei fare con quello? O_o
<alessio> mibofra, ho dato sudo nautilus ora sono sulla home, ma non c'è nessun file di testo O.o
<mibofra> mi sorge un dubbio :D .
<enzotib> fourlastor, ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<fourlastor> 12.04
<enzotib> fourlastor, tasksel NON è installato di default
<alessio> ovvero??
<mibofra> alessio: hai aperto un nuovo terminale o una nuova scheda :D ?
<enzotib> tanto più che usa apitutude che NON è installato di default
<alessio> si un nuovo terminale
<fourlastor> enzotib, neanche tasksel, però se lo installi ti da i task installati
<fourlastor> quindi immagino utilizzino i task per installare le cose base
<mibofra> e hai dato "lshw > /home/ubuntu/lshw.txt" e "lscpi -k > /home/ubuntu/lspci.txt" ?
<alessio> si ma con il sudo, perchè mi diceva che probabilmente non veniva salvato tutto
<giampi61> ciao
<mibofra> senza sudo !!!!
<enzotib> fourlastor, ubuntu non usa più tasksel
<mibofra> senza :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ah ok XD
<enzotib> fourlastor, che sia disponibile nei repo non significa che sia usato nell'installazione base
<alessio> ok trovati, li posto :)
<mibofra> Eh :D .
<alessio> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179831/
<enzotib> fourlastor, e comunque rimuoverlo non può che generare danni, cercherei di capire cos'è nello specifico che infastidisce sto mate
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179832/
<mibofra> hai installato i driver dal sito di ati poi , vero ?
<alessio> mibofra, si si
<alessio> e lo rifarò perchè gli open riscaldano davvero troppo quando gioco...poi ti chiedo a te come installarli nel modo più giusto possibile
<mibofra> alessio: aspetta istruzioni :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ok :)
<fourlastor> enzotib, il fatto che ci sia un altro demone di impostazioni attivo
<giampi61> Ho un porblema : ogni tanto mi appare la scritta :  L'unità disco per /media/dati non è ancora pronta o non è presente. Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale: come mai ? è possibile risolvere il problema ? con le altre serie di ubuntu, mai avuto problema, solo con la nuova versione ubuntu 12.04:
<mibofra> alessio: ma intanto ripristiniamo gli open, così almeno il pc non si avvia in tty ,ok :D ?
<enzotib> fourlastor, io non uso unity e non ho nessun settings-daemon attivo
<jester-> fourlastor: a titolo di curiosirà: perché togliere unity?
<alessio> mifobra, ok anche se ci ho gia provato
<alessio> *mibofra
<enzotib> fourlastor, apri questo file: /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop
<nicotano> giampi61, forse il disco non è stato smontato alla chiusura della sessione precedente
<mibofra> avevi già rimosso i closed alessio :D ?
<enzotib> fourlastor, e dove c'è OnlyShowIn metti solo Unity;
<fourlastor> jester-, ho un pc con un atom, unity non lo regge (mi ci mette anche un paio di secondi per aprire una cartella), mate fa a cazzotti con unity
<alessio> mibofra, si, per sicurezza rimuoviamoli nuovamente :)
<alessio> ormai non mi fido più delle guide
<fourlastor> enzotib, ora provo, grazie
<giampi61> nicotano,  ciao se accendo il pc 10 volte,,,, 6 volte appare la scritta ( il disco dati non presente ), 4 volte entra correttamente disco presente.
<alessio> mibofra, attendo comandi :)
<mibofra> alessio: dai sul primo terminale "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* accelamd*"
<mibofra> alessio :D ?
<alessio> ok dato, non ha trovato pacchetti
<mibofra> sul primo terminale mi raccomando :D .
<mibofra> allora sono rimossi :d .
<alessio> si si su questo root@ubuntu:/#
<mibofra> prova però anche "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge fglrx*"
<mibofra> per sicurezza :D .
<alessio> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching fglrx*
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora aspetta che ti dico cosa installare , intanto dai "apt-get update" se sei connesso ad internet :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ok dato :)
<mibofra> riesce ad aggiornare :D ?
<mibofra> la lista dei repo dico :D .
<FISTANDALIUS> salve
<FISTANDALIUS> qualcuno che conosce e può aiutarmi con imagination ?
<alessio> mibofra, si si :)
<Carlin0> !chat | FISTANDALIUS
<ubot-it> FISTANDALIUS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> alessio : dai "sudo apt-get install xorg-video-ati xorg-video-radeon*" e vedi se riesce a scaricare ed installare :D .
<alessio> mi da un errore...aspè lo posto su pastebin
<mibofra> ok
<alessio> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179869/
<mibofra> scusa, mi ero allontanato, ora vedo :D .
<alessio> ok :)
<mibofra> dai "sudo apt-get install xorg-video-radeon*"
<mibofra> adesso dovrebbe andare :D .
<mibofra> mi allontano due secondi :D .
<alessio> ok fatto, aspetto che torni :D
<Ab3L> come faccio a sapere quale applicazione usa la banda di trasmissione?
<Ab3L> ho costantemente 100kbs in entrata e vorrei sapere chi ciuccia tanta banda.
<mibofra> :D , alessio: finito d'installare :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, si si era un pacchetto di pochi kb
<alessio> mibofra, ora che faccio??
<mibofra> :D ora per sicurezza che carichi i moduli , dai nell'altro terminale "gksudo gedit /media/dati/etc/modules"
<mibofra> e aspetta che si avvi gedit :d .
<alessio> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179889/
<mibofra> sotto gli altri aggiungi "radeon" e "radeonhd" uno sotto l'altro e salvi il file, poi chiudi l'editor :D .
<mibofra> usa nano invece di gedit
<mibofra> "sudo nano /media/dati/etc/modules"
<mibofra> aggiungi in fondo "radeon" e "radeonhd"
<mibofra> premi f2 , s e via :D .
<alessio> mibofra, è vuoto O.o
<mibofra> /media/dati/etc/modules ?
<alessio> si
<mibofra> prova "ls /media/dati/etc/modules" .
<alessio> mivofra, ls: impossibile accedere a /media/dati/etc/modules: File o directory non esistente
<mibofra> se dai sul primo terminale "nano /etc/modules" ?
<alessio> ok adesso si
<mibofra> metti "radeon" e "radeonhd" alla fine
<mibofra> premi f2
<mibofra> poi premi s
<alessio> ok, c'è bisogno che metto qualche spazio??
<mibofra> poi invio
<alessio> le ultime righe sono queste # Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Jun 24 14:26:07 2012 # Chip drivers coretemp
<alessio> devo andare a capo??
<alessio> devo lasciare qualche riga di spazio per intenderci??
<mibofra> io vado a raccogliere la frutta, i tuoi dati sono sotto /media/dati/home/tuonomeutente :D , recupera quel che ti serve prima di uscire dalla live :D .
<mibofra> si lascia uno spazio
<mibofra> e metti "radeon" e "radeonhd" uno sotto l'altro
<mibofra> poi premi f2, s ed invio
<mibofra> adesso vado :D .
<alessio> ok
<alessio> ora??
<alessio> ah ok ciao...dovrebbe andare??
<mibofra> si, ma per sicurezza prendi quello che ti serve (che hai l'ambiente grafico :D ) e poi riavvia :D .
<mibofra> ci sentiamo dopo :D .
<alessio> mibofra. ok grazie mille ancora a dopo :D
<assunta> salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare e configurare la mia stampante ?
<StreetHawk> ciao
<StreetHawk> e possibile sincronizzare dispositivo android su kubuntu
<mibofra> ciao :D , assunta: devi configurare la stampante di rete o usb?  StreetHawk: puoi usare ubuntuone, dropbox o altro client compatibile con i due sistemi :D .
<mibofra> Street: parliamo di sincronizzazione file :D .
<StreetHawk> avrei optato piu per un normale sync
<jester-> in generale non ci sono driver per cellofoni in lunux
<jester-> liunux*
<enzotib> StreetHawk, io ho un samsung e con l'account google la sync è automatica
<StreetHawk> enzotib, io intendevo anche per i sms
<StreetHawk> se si potevano salvare
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti. ubuntu si è spento improvvisamente si è spento e non mi si vuole più avviare neanche in modalità ripristino...se può essere d'aiuto ieri ho fatto degli aggiornamenti ma non ho riavviato dopo gli aggiornamenti e ora mi dice: No file system could mount root tried: ext3 ext4 fuseblk kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Al_essio> stranamente non leggo nessun messaggio e questo mi fa sorgere dei dubbi...
<Al_essio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Al_essio: non devevi reinstallare?
<jester-> adesso ti sei fottuto tutto
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> Al_essio: e ripeto: gli fglrx da sito ati sono letali
<Al_essio> jester-: perchè?
<Al_essio> jester-: che vuol dire gli fglrx da sito ati???
<jester-> Al_essio: perchè cambiano librerie e in pratica non sono piu svilippati, ati ha passato roba linux alla comunità
<jester-> Al_essio: sei alessio normale o un altro
<Al_essio> jester-: sono Alessio normale...
<jester-> Al_essio: ero rimasto che dovevi renistallare sopra senza formattare per risolvere
<Al_essio> jester-: potrei fare qualcosa x rimediare?...ma non ho capito che ho fatto di malvagio...fare gli aggiornamenti???
<jester-> Al_essio: adesso non roconosc epiu nemmeno il filesystem
<jester-> Al_essio: reinstalla e adesso ti tocca formattare
<Al_essio> jester-: io ultimamente ho chiesto informazioni riguardo mate e l'ambiente desktop in generale ma non dovevo reinstallare niente anche perchè ho formattato da poco e ho reinstallato tutto senza nessun problema..
<Al_essio> che palle!!!
<Al_essio> ma non ho capito qual'è l'errore che ho fatto però...
<jester-> Al_essio: la colpa è sempre degli aggiornamenti o della corrent, comunque potrebbe essere anche il dosco con settori rovinati
<jester-> e che continua a rovinarne di nuovi
<jester-> il disco*
<Al_essio> jester-: al momento sta facendo un pò di temporale e ogni tanto ci sono degli sbalzi di corrente...
<Al_essio> che nervi! ora che mi stavo ri-abituando ad usare ubuntu...:(
<Al_essio> jester-: formattare è proprio l'unica soluzione? non potrei fare qualche prova x caso?
<jester-> Al_essio: in queste condizioni direi di no
<jester-> Al_essio: ma sa di hd da buttare
<Al_essio> jester-: sullo stesso pc ho diverse partizioni e ora sono dallo stesso pc e da windows 7....si potrebbe essere danneggiato l'hard disk sulla partizione dov'è ubuntu?
<Al_essio> ciop alcuni settori su quella partizione?
<jester-> Al_essio: se seven non da problemi si
<Al_essio> ma formatando se ci sono dei settori danneggiati come posso capirlo?
<jester-> Al_essio: facendogli fare la scansione fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<Al_essio> jester-: gentilmente puoi ricordarmi come si fa?..
<jester-> Al_essio: formatti e da terminale dai sudo fsck -c /dev/sda5 nel tuo caso
<Al_essio> jester-: ok grazie...:(
<jester-> Al_essio: oppure sa  live, terminale sudo mkfs.ext4 -c /dev/sda5
<jester-> formatta e controlla, ci mette un bel po, poi fai installazione manuale csenza formattare
<jester-> Al_essio: fai un lavoro per bene
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :D ma te stai qui a leggere anche i join/part??
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi... ho dei problemi con una pen drive... non riesco a copiarci alcun tipo di files, mi dice che è piena anche se non lo è... l'ho sempre usata sul win7... grazie per gli aiuti!
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> Fetentone: formattala :D .
<Fetentone> unica soluzione??
<mibofra> se non è piena :D .
<Fetentone> non esiste qualche applicazione tipo la deframmentazione o la correzione dei files come nel win?
<mibofra> scusa, la pendrive dice che non è piena giusto :D ? Allora se la formatti non farai danno :D .
<Fetentone> si, è vero... ma nella pen drive di 16gb ho 12 Gb di dati... era per non fare così ogni volta che dovesse ripresentarsi il problema.
<Fetentone> ma se non c'è altra soluzione... procedo
<Fetentone> grazie mibofra...
<mibofra> prego :D .
<Fetentone> ragazzi io esco...
<ErVito> :facepalm
<ErVito> :
<Cristian> olaz
<signornessuno> salve, ho un problema di crash con ubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mibofra> ciao, se cu descrivi il problema :D .
<mibofra> *ci
<signornessuno> lascio amule e irc accesi a scaricare e quando torno trovo schermo nero e trattino che lampeggia, e devo riavviare
<mibofra> se dai crtl + alt + f7 quando vedi il trattino :D ?
<signornessuno> non ho provato, quando ricapita provo, quel comando e per passare alla console 7 giusto?
<mibofra> yes :D .
<signornessuno> quale log mi conviene guardare per vedere eventuali errori, /var/log/messages o /var/log/kern.log o altri?
<mibofra> messages :D
<signornessuno> l'unico "warning" e un errore di acpi: ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 90, should be 81 (20090903/tbutils-314
<mibofra> prova quando ti succede a fare quello che ti ho detto :D .
<signornessuno> ok
<marvin> ciao.... se uno fa avanzamento da 10.04 a 12.04 tramite gestore dei aggiornamenti...che gli succede con amarok 1.4 ?????
<mibofra> non ti preoccupare :D .
<marvin> bene :D
<mibofra> ciao
<alessio> mibofra, ho finito :)
<mibofra> come va ?
<alessio> mibofra, ho copiato tutta la home, rifatto tutte le procedure che avevo seguito, tutto insomma e va a meraviglia :) solo che ora ho rimosso unity, però sono cambiati anche i font e non mi piacciono
<alessio> ho dato " sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge fontconfig fontconfig-config" per ripristinarli, ma niente :(
<mibofra> facevi meglio a tenere anche unity :D .
<alessio> mibofra, dici?? mi da fastidio, siccome non lo uso minimamente, a sto punto mi installo ubuntu gnome shell remix e faccio prima
<alessio> per fortuna che dalla prossima release ci sarà anche la versione con solo gnome2,  gnome classic e gnome shell :)
<mibofra> alessio: ma hai messo la home su una partizione separata :D ?
<alessio> comunque il problema ora sono i font, hai una vaga idea di come ripristinarli?? scusa se ti continuo a rompere :)
<alessio> mibofra, no no, ho copiato tutti quello che avevo nella home nella home che ho ora
<mibofra> XD , facevi meglio a fare la home separata :D .
<alessio> ah ok, vabbè ormai è fatta e funziona :) domani mattina prendo l'hd e faccio una bella copia del disco con clonezilla
<alessio> comunque ho seguito questa guida per rimuovere unity (lightdm l'ho lasciato) http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/rimuovere-totalmente-unity-su-ubuntu.html
<mibofra> mi sa che se ne sono andati anche i font di unity :D .
<alessio> mibofra, ah ok ._. sai come reinstallarli??
<mibofra> unity
<mibofra> con quella guida hai rimosso tutto
<mibofra> ed è meglio un installazione pulita
<mibofra> piuttosto che mettere unity
<alessio> mibofra, mi tocca reinstallare il sistema O.o
<mibofra> statti tranquillo con il nuovo font :D .
<alessio> è proprio inguardabile :( io sapevo che bastava buttare i font nella cartella .font e poi cambiarli da gnome tweak tool
<alessio> però non so come si chiama il font che c'è di default in ubuntu...
<mibofra> è un altra strada, ma l'hai rimosso :D .
<mibofra> potresti trovare un font che ti piaccia di più :) .
<alessio> mibofra, se ti mando uno screen ti spaventi fa proprio schifo >.<
<mibofra> mandamelo
<alessio> nel terminale le lettere si sovrappongono
<alessio> ok aspè dove lo posto??
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/226793
<mibofra> è il normale font di gnome3 :D .
<alessio> mibofra, no no, siccome dopo aver rimosso unity ho visto che il font non mi piaceva, ho avuto la bella idea di impostare tutti i font "ubuntu"
<alessio> prima solo il default font era "ubuntu" ora anche document font, monospace font e window title font XD
<mibofra> vedi in giro se c'è ne uno che ti piace :D .
<alessio> mibofra, aspè, tu hai i font originali giusto?? potresti vedere come si chiamano per favore??
<mibofra> vedo ;) .
<alessio> mibofra, ok grazie 1000 :)
<mibofra> ubuntu :D , si chiama proprio ubuntu :D
<alessio> mibofra, come si faceva per scaricare solo una cartella di ubuntu?? mi ricordo che mi avevano dato un sito dove potevi scaricare i singoli file, ho letto in giro per il web che bisogna rimettere la cartella originale per ripristinarlo
<mibofra> ora vedo di passartelo :D
<alessio> mibofra, ok grazie mille, devo sostituire la cartella /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<mibofra> ok
<alessio> dici che mi conviene installare una macchina virtuale e prendermi la cartella?? mi sembra un po' eccessivo per 1 font o no??
<mibofra> non ti preoccupare :D .
<mibofra> ci penso io
<alessio> mibofra, grazie 1000 ancora :(
<alessio> * :)
<mibofra> sto facendo l'archivio, ma lo posto domani, ok :D ?
<alessio> mibofra, ah vabbè mi serviva adesso...al massimo non riesci ad indicarmi il sito da cui scaricarmi i singoli file??
<alessio> sennò fa niente dai, lo faccio partire da livecd e me li prendo :) grazie comunque
<alessio> a fra poco, ti dico come è andata a finire :)
<lorenzo8> salve a tutti =) ho installato xubuntu 12.04 su una chiavetta (versione live) e ora vorrei renderlo persistente..come fare?
<lonejack> secondo voi, se passo da una 10.04 a una 12.04  vengono eliminati i miei dati o directory speciali(ad esempio ho un tot di roba sotto /opt)?
<lorenzo8> perché, avviando l'installazione da xubuntu arrivo al punto in cui devo scegliere una partizione e non so come fare..ho win 7 su il netbook in questione e vorrei avere xubuntu su una pen drive a parte
<Al_essio> buonasera a tutti. in questo momento vorrei formattare ma non ho a disposizione un cd vuoto.....se installo ubuntu 11.04 avanzando fino all'attuale ubuntu 12.04 precise fa qualcosa?
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-02
<giordano> salve come posso configurare compiz dalla riga di comando?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> 'goirno a tutti :)
<blixx> prova
<blixx> riprova
<sin_> hola!come installoun file  .rpm? su ubuntu 12.04 ?
<_eR_> lol
<apco_ita> ciao esiste un app. che mi faccia vedere 'attività con un icona del traffico su internet ?
<apco_ita> le due frcce in alto a destra indicano si la connessione ma sono sempre fisse
<cristian> giorni!!
<cristian> ragazzi piccolo problema non mi trovo piu il sofware manager
<cristian> lol
<enzotib> sin_, se non è un programma di nicchia, è facile che esista l'equivalente deb nei repo
<mapreri> lol.... anche se mi domando a cosa ti server... guarda se hai /usr/bin/software-center e nel caso reinstalla il pacchetto software-center
<cristian> enzotib, ma come si fa a rimuoverlo
<mapreri> cristian: ↑
<cristian> condivide librerie con altri pacchetti
<enzotib> cristian, eh?
<mapreri> cristian: quali?
<cristian> mi e sparito il software center di kubuntu
<mapreri> cristian: perchè? kubuntu ha un software-center diverso?
<cristian> non so
<cristian> comunque e sparito
<sin_> enzo_tib,l'ho scaricato ,è alien per la trasformazione in .deb.nn ho capito come funziona
<cristian> ad esempio ho avuto problemi anche con i drive aggiuntivi era sparito
<cristian> bho
<mapreri> cristian: hai fatto il check che ti ho detto?
<enzotib> sin_, ripeto, se ci dice che pacchetto è, probabilmente non ti serve la trasformazione
<mapreri> cristian: reinstalla kubunru-desktop.. magari hai rimosso qualcosa
<sin_> è un pacchetto per recuperare file da cellulare bitpim-1.0.7-0.i386.rpm
<enzotib> !info bitpim
<ubot-it> bitpim (source: bitpim): utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.7+dfsg1-2build1 (precise), package size 4686 kB, installed size 17964 kB
<enzotib> sin_, come vedi è nei repo
<cristian> enzotib, era disistallato
<cristian> ....
<enzotib> apco_ita, prova gkrellmwireless
<sin_> :)
<enzotib> cristian, ma perché rispondi a me che non ti sto scrivendo niente?
<cristian> mapreri, era disistallato proprio
<cristian> enzotib, scusa
<mapreri> :\
<apco_ita> ok grazie . . .
<sin_> enzotib grazie.perchè faccio sempre queste domande?  ):
<enzotib> sin_, lo chiedi a me? :)
<cristian> mapreri, ho reistallato ma stranamente non da le immagii lol
<cristian> mapreri, risolto
<cristian> lol
<cristian> era il tema che dava problemi .....
<mapreri> well
<apco_ita> ho cambiato router e ho preso un sitecom X5 mentre con il precedente (zyxell) la connessione Internet era stabile  ma mi dava altri problemi di accesso alla rete questo invece fa completamente il contrario
<apco_ita> non so piu dove intervenire
<apco_ita> ho installato gkrellmwireless ma non trovo da dove avviarlo (scusate l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo)
<apco_ita> ho installato gkrellmwireless ma non trovo da dove avviarlo (principiante)
<enzotib> apco_ita, gkrellm
<apco_ita> e dove lo digito ?
<mapreri> apco_ita: e dove vuoi digitarlo, secondo te?
<apco_ita> scusa ma se ho scritto che sono principiante evidentemente certe cose che per voi sono elementari per noi non sono poi cosi semplici
<apco_ita> sta molto fatica eseere piu espliciti ??
<enzotib> apco_ita, fai Alt-F2 e poi lo scrivi
<cristian> problemi con skyoe audio gracchia
<apco_ita> ok grazie
<cristian> impostato come predifinita la scheda audio
<apco_ita> e ricordatevi che nessuno nasce imparato come disse TOTO
<cristian> cattura audio la webcam
<cristian> ma gracchia
<cristian> periferica audio non riconosciuta perfettamente
<cristian> ...
<cristian> che balle pggi
<hallino1> Giorno
<Fetentone> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS su una macchina ma durante l'installazione del pacchetto lingua.. si è bloccata la connessione internet... quando è ritornata Ubuntu aveva già installato l'inglese... quando sono andato in impostazioni di sistema - supporto lingue - installa/rimuovi lingua - italiano... si avvia a scaricare ma poi la lingua è sempre inglese... sono andato sul Wiki, non ho trovato proble
<Fetentone> ma simile... quindi credo che sbaglio qualcosa. Grazie per le risposte!
<K99Brain> Fetentone, prova a controllare se i pacchetti elencati qui sono tutti installati bene: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<K99Brain> Fetentone, e casomai prova a reinstallarli
<Fetentone> l'ho già fatto due volte... i pacchetti sono installati... ma non vanno... anche se riavvio-... mi conviene reinstallare Ubuntu???
<enzotib> Fetentone, fa vedere il contenuto di /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> !pastebin | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> non posso farlo.. non è questa la macchina in questione... ci ritorno dipo pranzo... mi ha fatto avvilire e me ne sono andato.... cmq provvedo più tardi
<Fetentone> intanto ti ringrazio moltissimo
<Fetentone> ubot-it
<Fetentone> ciao
<Fetentone> hai timore che pure stavolta postavoil risultato in chat???
<enzotib> ubot-it,
<Fetentone> enzotib... grazie dell'aiuto... magari se ci  sei dopo pranzo posto il risultato... grazie ancora
<Fetentone> ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<Alfredo> SAlve a tutti.. voreri un informazione come posso mettere la barra dove ic sono tutte le applicazioni in basso? tipo Mac?
<enzotib> Alfredo, parli di Unity?
<Alfredo> Si, vorrei capire anche come posso mettere e cosa sono gnome... ho visto che cambiano la grafica mi piacerebbe fare piccoli acconciamenti pure perchè ho il pc che non e molto potente quindi non supporta nemmeno la grafica 3D
<enzotib> non ho capito se hai Unity o Gnome shell
<Alfredo> ho unity
<Alfredo> ho unity però e da un po che voglio installare gnome ma non so nememno di che si tratta come funziona cosa c'è in piu... potreste aiutarmi?
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho un problema dopo aver sputato cose in compiz la docky mi compare con uno sfondo nero, e non ho più sulle finestre i pulsanti per chiuderle, cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> Alfredo, in Unity non mi risulta che la barra si possa spostare da dov'è. Gnome shell è un'altra interfaccia
<giordano> c'è un programma che può riportare il sistema xubuntu al suo stato originale?
<Alfredo> ma e affidabile? come lo installo?
<enzotib> Alfredo, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-shell
<enzotib> giordano, prova con un altro utente
<Alfredo> poi escono già o devo installare gli altri pacchetti ke mi fanno spostare la barra e altro?
<enzotib> Alfredo, gnome-shell ha una barra in alto e una a sinistra che compare a richiesta
<enzotib> e anche una a destra a richiesta
<Alfredo> quindi per installarlo vado sulel wiki? c'è gnome e gnome fallback cosa è?
<enzotib> Alfredo, quale wiki, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-shell da software center oppure da un terminale
<Alfredo> eh ma sulle wiki di ubuntu ce come fare vedi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<enzotib> e allora che cavolo chiedi se hai già le risposte?
<Alfredo> Allora come lo installo gnome? una guida su come personalizzare ce? poi quando avvio il pc si avvia direttamente?
<enzotib> mi pare di aver già risposto ad un paio di queste domande, forse non leggi con attenzione
<Alfredo> no si e chiuso la pagina internet perciò, devi scusarmi se ti ho annoiato.. vado a cercarmele da solo..
<enzotib> Alfredo, installi il pacchetto gnome shell e poi scegli gnome al login
<giordano> ok
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> volevo mdoficare i colori dei menù nella barra di navigazione di wordpress quando si passa con il puntatore sopra di essi
<cristian_c> ma aggiungendo :hover ai selettori nel css non ha molto effetto
<cristian_c> avete qualche altro suggerimento o soluzione?
<cristian_c> lol ho sbagliato chan
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<signornessuno>  salve, ho un problema di crash con ubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<signornessuno>  lascio amule e irc accesi a scaricare e quando torno trovo schermo nero e trattino che lampeggia, e devo riavviare
<signornessuno> questo e successo ieri
<signornessuno> poi stamattina ho trovato il computer funzionante ma amule era chiuso e irc aveva bloccato il trasferimento
<zoo> ce qualcuno
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | zoo
<ubot-it> zoo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | zoo
<ubot-it> zoo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<zoo> potete aiutarmi ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | zoo
<ubot-it> zoo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<doom_> zoo che problema hai
<zoo> sto installando ubuntu 10.10, scelgo la lingua, e arrivo in quella finestra dove ce scritto se sono connesso su internet, se ce elettricita e se ci sono 2.6 GB liberi di spazio... su quest ultimo ce la X e non mi fa continuare l installazione
<zoo> questo e il mio problema
<enzotib> zoo, perché mai 10.10?
<zoo> ho il cd
<zoo> di un mio amico
<fabio_cc> zoo, non hai la possibilità di scaricare l'ultima versione?
<zoo> si pero lo faccio dopo con gli aggiornamenti
<doom_> zoo forse non hai abbastanza spazio sull hd
<fabio_cc> zoo, be se uno ha la possibilità di installare direttamente la versione più nuova è meglio
<zoo> su xp ho 65 GB liberi
<zoo> per;
<zoo> pero
<jester-> zoo: occupamo lo stesso spazio
<jester-> piu o meno
<zoo> e quindi come faccio a risolvere il problema
<doom_> togli xp
<fabio_cc> zoo, quindi sul pc c'è win xp installato
<zoo> si si
<fabio_cc> zoo, allora devi scegliere installa affianco a windows xp e fargli ridimensionare le partizioni
<doom_> zoo si vuoi togliere xp?
<fabio_cc> zoo, sempre che tu voglia lasciare windows
<jester-> winzoz meglio lasciarlo
<jester-> serve sempre
<zoo> si ma in quella schermata non mi fa arrivare si ferma prima facendo la X su 2.6 GB liberi
<doom_> zoo fai partire ubuntu live e ridimensiona con gparted
<zoo> cosa sarebbe_
<fabio_cc> zoo, ovviamente prima di ridimensionare assicurati di avere le copie di sicurezza di tutti i tuoi dati
<jester-> zoo: e devi fare la deframmentazione prima
<doom_> zoo copia i dati importanti (foto video ecc) da xp su un supporto di memorizzazione
<zoo> avrei un problema
<zoo> non riesco ad andare su XP
<doom_> zoo usa la live di ubuntu per fare la copia dei dati
<fabio_cc> zoo, in che senso?
<zoo> mi dice 3rd hard disk master error
<giordan> salve, non riesco a far funzionare gli effetti grafici di compiz
<doom_> zoo metti il cd di ubuntu e scegli prova ubuntu da li copi i dati su una chiavetta
<fabio_cc> zoo, forse ti può servire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<fabio_cc> zoo, sempre che non sia un problema fisico
<zoo> cose?
<zoo> scusa la mia ignoranza
<fabio_cc> zoo, be se non la leggi, non lo saprai
<doom_> zoo metti il cd di installazione di ubuntu nel lettore cd e al posto di installare usi ubuntu per fare una copia dei dati
<doom_> dovrebbe esserci l opzione per avviare senza installare
<zoo> si ma non riesco ad accedere a XP
<doom_> zoo non devi accedere a xp devi mettere il cd di ubuntu e non installare
<zoo> si la prova insomma
<doom_> zoo si e poi da li copi i dati su una chiavetta
<UbuntuHELP_> salve!
<lorenzo8> è possibile installare xubuntu su pen drive in maniera persistente (salvataggio dei dati)? come fare? ho un netbook
<doom_> zoo hai segnalibri su internet explorer firefox o chrome?
<UbuntuHELP_> ho appena installato ubuntu 12 desktop 32bit però l'interfaccia grafica non è la classia gnome... quale devo installare per mettere quella classica? grazie
<UbuntuHELP_> vorrei togliere quella con la barra laterale per interndersi
<zoo> cosa sono
<doom_> zoo i preferiti di internet explorer
<doom_> UbuntuHELP_: usa lubuntu
<jester-> UbuntuHELP_: unstalla gnome-sesson-fallback
<zoo> si e quindi
<jester-> UbuntuHELP_: installa gnome-session-fallback
<UbuntuHELP_> grazie adesso provo
<Daniele_su_natty> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con il comando "scons", quando cerco di compilare un programma mi da sempre quest'errore: "No SConstruct file found.". Il programma che sto installando è k10ctl
<doom_> zoo penso che devi salvare anche quelli ma non so come si fa da ubuntu live
<UbuntuHELP_> jester-: e lo posso anchge mettere come default ?
<fabio_cc> Daniele_su_natty, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> UbuntuHELP_: alla finestra di login scegli
<UbuntuHELP_> jester-: gfreazie adesso prov
<jester-> cliccando il piedino
<zoo> si ma non ho capito come accedere a xp con ubuntu
<fabio_cc> zoo, accedi tramite live e poi entra di nuovo qui
<zoo> sono gia con la versione di prova infatti
<fabio_cc> zoo, ok
<fabio_cc> zoo, dai sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | zoo
<ubot-it> zoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> zoo, nel terminale
<Daniele_su_natty> fabio_cc,  mi da lo stesso errore qualsiasi cosa cerco di compilare, non è inerente comunque al canale?
<fabio_cc> Daniele_su_natty, non proprio al supporto ubuntu, si tratta di compilare un programma
<lorenzo8> è  possibile installare xubuntu su pen drive in maniera persistente (salvataggio dei dati)? come fare? ho un netbook
<jester-> lorenzo8: spiega il persistente
<zoo> si lo fatto
<lorenzo8> jester: non in modalità live
<jester-> lorenzo8: con unebootin assegni spazio aggiuntivo per i dti
<zoo> sono usciti altre scritte
<fabio_cc> lorenzo8, se ho capito quello che vuoi dire, trovi tutto qui:
<fabio_cc> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> zoo, hai postato su pastebin
<zoo> cosa devo mettere
<jester-> lorenzo8: o ti fai una normale installazione su una usb avendo cura di instalalre grub sulla stessa usb o non ti parte poi winzoz se non c'è la usb pluggata
<Daniele_su_natty> fabio_cc, ok! chiedo li, arrivederci!
<lorenzo8> fabio_cc: questa guida parte da ubuntu
<lorenzo8> jester:in che modo quindi?
<lorenzo8> jester-: in che modo quindi?
<zoo> cosa metto su pastebin, fabio..
<jester-> lorenzo8: lanci l'installer e scegli di piazzarla sulla usb. puoi usare uanche un normale pc
<jester-> lorenzo8: o ti fai una live con spazio aggiuntivo che tanto da usb avrai una distro paralitica
<lorenzo8> jester-: e con le partizioni come mi devo comportare? ho una pen drive da 16 GB dove intendevo installarlo
<jester-> lorenzo8: partizionamento secgli manuale. vai sulla usb, modifica, usare come ext4,  punto di mount / , formattare
<lorenzo8> jester-: niente swap?
<jester-> lorenzo8: instalalre grub sulla stessa usb o ti ti incasini il pc, logico che poi devi fare il boot da usb
<jester-> quanta ram ahi
<jester-> hai*
<lorenzo8> jester-: 1 GB
<jester-> lorenzo8: usa gparted prima e ricava una swap
<jester-> restringi la partizone di un giga
<jester-> e poi crei na swap
<fabio_cc> zoo, dai il comando nel terminale, poi posta il risultato tramite pstebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo8> jester-: paralitico dici? mi serviva un'alternativa a windows per principalmente andare su internet e scrivere documenti (dato che non sono un asso con le distro linux)..xubuntu su pen drive non sarà abbastanza performante (nel suo piccolo ovvio)? ho un asus eee pc 1015pem
<zoo> fabio > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181562/
<jester-> lorenzo8: usb ha il bus lento, quindi l'os va piano
<fabio_cc> zoo, meno "elle", non meno "uno"
<zoo> ok
<zoo> fatto
<fabio_cc> zoo, dammi il nuovo link
<lorenzo8> jester-: ho capit, quindi ora sono su gparted con la memoria in questione..devo quindi fare una swap eeee..come?
<jester-> lorenzo8: riduci la partizione sulla usb
<zoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181571/
<lorenzo8> jester-: su usb ho solamente spazio non allocato
<doom_> zoo posta tutto il risultato
<fabio_cc> zoo, mi hai incollato il comando, ma non il risultato
<zoo> non mi esce nulla
<zoo> scrivo faccio invio e va a capo
<jester-> lorenzo8: non è formattata?
<fabio_cc> zoo, ho una leggera impressione che il tuo hd abbia qualche problema fisico
<zoo> bella notizia!
<lorenzo8> jester-: no
<lorenzo8> jester-: ora la formatto
<jester-> lorenzo8: allora crea una paertizione noermale e una swap
<fabio_cc> zoo, spero che tu avessi la copia almeno delle cose più importanti
<jester-> zoo: ma winzoz parte?
<zoo> no, mi dice 3rd hard disk master error
<fabio_cc> [15:44] <zoo> mi dice 3rd hard disk master error
<zoo> per questo ho messo ubuntu
<jester-> zoo: hai il disco morto
<fabio_cc> zoo, si ma la live non lo sta proprio vedendo il disco
<jester-> lè brusà
<fabio_cc> zoo, vedi se magari non è collegato bene
<zoo> mi diceva questo per; dopo qualche riavvio andava XP
<zoo> pero
<jester-> e ubuntu nahce se africana non risciuscita gli hd morti
<fabio_cc> zoo, stava morendo
<fabio_cc> zoo, è un fisso o un portatile?
<zoo> fisso
<fabio_cc> zoo, per scrupolo controlla che sia ben collegato
<lorenzo8> jester-: ho formattato in fat, cosa intendi con partizione normale?
<jester-> lorenzo8: fat è una partizine normale
<jester-> la swap non è una normale partizione
<zoo> quindi per questo che non mi fa installare ubuntu??
<fabio_cc> zoo, sia cavo dati che alimentazione
<fabio_cc> zoo, ma hai più hard disk?
<fabio_cc> zoo, no, mi rispondo da solo
<jester-> zoo: se il disco è morto dove vuoi che lo metta ubuntu se lo stesso è come se non ci fosse
<zoo> non lo so
<lorenzo8> jester-: ok, quindi ora devo aggiungere una part per swap..di 256 MB? (1 GB di ram)
<zoo> come si fa a vedere?
<jester-> lorenzo8: 1 giga di swap
<fabio_cc> zoo, scusami ho detto una cretinata, li avrebbe listati il comando di prima
<zoo> quindi?
<fabio_cc> zoo, quindi non puoi fare nulla
<fabio_cc> zoo, cambia il disco fisso
<doom_> zoo porta l hd  in centro commerciale e fatti recuperare i dati
<zoo> pero ora che ci penso, prima di chiedermi l istallazione, ubuntu voleva aggiornarsi, ha scaricato poi mi ha detto una roba del genere, che e impossibile continuare per spazio insufficiente, elimare dati usando il comando sudo apt-get
<fabio_cc> zoo, ok, ma se adesso l'hd non viene proprio visto, vuol dire che è guasto
<lorenzo8> jester-: grazie dei consigli, ho avviato la procedura
<zoo> costa tanto?
<fabio_cc> zoo, di solito il recupero dati da hd guasti costicchia un pò, vedi se ne vale la pena
<lorenzo8> jester-: se nel netbook aumentassi la ram (e di quanto dovrei), potrei far girare discretamente ubuntu? e girerebbe bene se lo installassi su HD?
<jester-> lorenzo8: con 2 giga di ram si potrebbe fare a meno dello swap
<altair> ciaus
<fabio_cc> !ciao | altair
<ubot-it> altair: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<zoo> sicuro quindi che l HD sia rotto ?
<altair> chi sarebbe così gentile da dirmi qual'è un'alternativa valida per msn su ubuntu?
<jester-> lorenzo8: serve solo se vuoi ibernare e la swap deve essere un filino piu grande della ram
<fabio_cc> zoo, anche se fosse stata compromesso il partizionamento del disco, fdisk avrebbe per lo meno menzionato il disco
<lorenzo8> jester-: serve solo per ibernare la ram o la swap?
<jester-> la swap
<zoo> sudo fdisk -1
<zoo> esce qualcosa visto?
<jester-> -elle non -uno
<zoo> ma non serve
<fabio_cc> altair, amsn
<altair> fabio_cc, amsn non fa andare la videochiamata
<lorenzo8> jester-: ok, ti ringrazio per tutti i suggerimenti!
<fabio_cc> zoo, sudo fdisk -l   (con la elle, te l'ho detto prima) da qualche risultato o no?
<zoo> va a capo semplicemente
<zoo> scusami volevo salvarlo
<zoo> se era possibile
<fabio_cc> zoo, allora non da nulla
<zoo> va a capo
<fabio_cc> zoo, vuol dire che non da nulla
<fabio_cc> altair, se amsn riconosce la webcam, la videochiamata dovrebbge farla
<fabio_cc> *dovrebbe
<Daniele_su_natty> Come posso modificare /dev/cpu/0/msr ??
<fabio_cc> Daniele_su_natty, di cosa si tratta
<altair> fabio_cc, amsn se provi la videochiamata ti dice che microsoft non lo permette
<zoo> quindi anche il messaggio che windows all inizio e un altro indizio
<altair> fabio_cc, sperano in amsn2 ma il progetto è morto
<zoo> 3rd hard disk master error
<Daniele_su_natty> fabio_cc Il sistema lo considera come file speciale, si tratta di un file  a cui si rivolge il kernel per conoscere le impostazioni del processore tipo moltiplicatore fsb etc.
<fabio_cc> zoo, si
<Daniele_su_natty> altair hai provato con wine?
<zoo> pero sono salvabili foto, video, musica, giochi
<fabio_cc> Daniele_su_natty, prova a chiedere su chat
<fabio_cc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> zoo, a volte è possibile, in centri specializzati nel recupero dati
<kunta> ho tolto una "penna" criptata senza avviare la procedura di espusione...adesso non riesco + a leggerla
<zoo> non ce nessun modo di recuperare dati_
<zoo> fai da te
<kunta> si puo fare qualcosa
<fabio_cc> kunta, formattata in ntfs?
<fabio_cc> zoo, no
<fabio_cc> zoo, solo per scrupolo, apri gparted solo per un coltrollo
<zoo> sul terminale
<fabio_cc> zoo, dovresti trovarlo su applicazioni
<zoo> cosa sarebbe
<fabio_cc> zoo, aprilo
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1181639/
<fabio_cc> zoo, scusami no applicazioni
<fabio_cc> zoo, nel menu sistema
<zoo> non lo trovo su applicazioni
<kunta> che significa e perdero tutti i dati
<fabio_cc> zoo, dovrebbe stare su amministrazione
<fabio_cc> kunta, per le immagini devi usare imagebin
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zoo> si fatto
<altair> Daniele_su_natty, purtroppo con wine non si riesce a farlo girare
<altair> Daniele_su_natty, in pratica mi manca solo la videochiamata
<fabio_cc> kunta, no ti ho chiesto solo se è formattata con il filesystem ntfs
<altair> Daniele_su_natty, peccato, peccato non lo si sfrutti garantirebbe il passaggio di molti utenti a linux
<kunta> credo di si, non saprei
<fabio_cc> kunta, inserisci la chiavetta e dai sudo fdisk -l nel terminale
<fabio_cc> zoo, nel menù a tendina in alto a destra hai qualche unità?
<zoo> in basso ce scritto no devices detected
<kunta> HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<fabio_cc> zoo, ok ho avuto la conferma, se ci sono dati importanti portalo in qualche centro che si occupa di recupero dati
<fabio_cc> kunta, ok
<altair> quindi nessuna usa qualche client per chiacchierare con gli amici in msn?
<fabio_cc> kunta, per sicurezza incolla tutto il risultato
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zoo> quindi HD rotto?
<jester-> i si spera che hai imparato che con roba importante serve un backup regolare
<fabio_cc> zoo, per le milionesima volta, si
<fabio_cc> *la
<zoo> come mai secondo te?
<fabio_cc> zoo, per le chiacchere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> !chat
<kunta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181645/
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zoo> non e questo??
<fabio_cc> kunta, così non posso vederla l'immagine
<fabio_cc> zoo, no qui solo supporto
<kunta> non mi riesce di caricarla
<zoo> ok ci sei di la?
<fabio_cc> kunta, allora copia il testo e incollala su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> zoo: come mai a qualcuno viene un infarticino?
<fabio_cc> zoo, adesso sono impegnato con il supporto
<fabio_cc> kunta, copia solo il testo, non l'immagine
<zoo> cosa vuoi dire?
<kunta> file:///home/kunta/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202012-09-02%2013:51:57.png
<fabio_cc> zoo, kunta non va bene
<fabio_cc> kunta, cosi mica posso vedere
<zoo> ok grazie fabio del supporto!!
<kunta> ho l'immagine salvata sulla scrivania ma non mi riesce di copiarla
<fabio_cc> kunta, copia il testo da l terminale e usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> kunta, non voglio l'immagine
<fabio_cc> kunta, copia solo il testo da terminale e usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> zoo, prego
<kunta> non ti spazientire, ti prego ma non riesco a farlo
<kunta> che significa copia il testo dal terminale
<fabio_cc> kunta, tranquillo nessun problema, solo che alle 17.00 devo andare, ti aiuterà qualcun altro se disponibile
<fabio_cc> kunta, nel terminale puoi selezionare il testo con il mouse, poi clic col destro e fai copia
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1181658/
<kunta> prov adesso
<altair> ciao.....chi mi consiglia una valida alternativa a msn?
<fabio_cc> kunta, stavolta è ok
<fabio_cc> kunta, la chiavetta è di 8 giga vero?
<kunta> si
<fabio_cc> kunta, prova dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdb1
<fabio_cc> scusami
<fabio_cc> kunta, prova sudo dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdb1
<fabio_cc> kunta, adesso però devo andare
<jester-> altair: amsn
<fabio_cc> kunta, ancora meglio sarebbe farla controllare a windows
<fabio_cc> kunta, vedi se altri ti posso aiutare, vado
<kunta> ciao
<kunta> e grazie
<fabio_cc> kunta, prego
<altair> jester-, amsn non c'è su precise!!!
<altair> jester-, non viene più sviluppato
<jester-> altair: abilita i repo parteners
<jester-> !find amsn
<ubot-it> Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<altair> jester-, si ma non c'è ams
<jester-> !info amsn
<ubot-it> Package amsn does not exist in precise
<kunta> non riesco + "montare " una chiavetta
<altair> jester-, mmmm per cui non è supportato da precise vero?
<kunta> e stata tolta senza aver avviato la procedura di espulsione
<jester-> altair: io in synaptic lo vedo
<jester-> kunta: riformattala sempre che non sia morta
<altair> jester-, come può essere?
<kunta> ma perdo i dati inseriti?
<jester-> kunta: hai ancora windows?
<kunta> anche
<jester-> altair: forse hai ragione gurdavo su una 11.10. prendilo da ubuntu package
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1181658/
<kunta> avevo delle foto...
<altair> jester ubuntu package?
<jester-> kunta: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 cosa combina
<kunta> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.crypto_LUKS for /dev/sdb1
<jester-> altair: o prova empaty
<jester-> altair: anche mesene
<jester-> emesene*
<altair> jester ma empathy non supporta la videochiamata .... e neanche emesene che uso regolarmente
<kunta> momenti interminabili
<kunta> ci sei sempre...
<kunta> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.crypto_LUKS for /dev/sdb1
<jester-> kunta: ce l'hai ancora winzoz?
<kunta> non so di che parli
<jester-> kunta: hai un fs criptato sulla usb?
<kunta> si
<jester-> kunta: winzoz= windows
<jester-> kunta: criptato da linux?
<kunta> occzzzz....
<kunta> se ricordo bene si
<jester-> kunta: allora usa windows che dovrebbe essere attrezzato
<kunta> avevo provato con windows ma non son riuscito ad aprilrla
<kunta> mi chiede se formattarla
<jester-> kunta: la vedo dura se è criptata, cerca sui forum it e en
<kunta> in quel  caso si perdono tutti i dati??
<jester-> kunta: non so, mgari trovi come risolvere ma la criptazione ha i suoi difetti
<jester-> se si sminchia è dura
<kunta> ok grazie
<nannes> We
<vincenzo> salve.
<vincenzo> ho un problema su pc fisso con ubuntu
<vincenzo> mi si blocca il pc. stavo pensando  se centra qualcosa il fatto del formato di da usare
<vincenzo> esempio ext2 ext3 ext4.. non ho mai capito il significato
<mibofra> ciao, ma quando ti si blocca ?
<vincenzo> e un ard disk sata
<vincenzo> così senza motivo
<mibofra> hai fatto il check-up all'hd ?
<vincenzo> prima dell'instalazione??
<mibofra> a che passo :D ?
<vincenzo> prima installazione
<vincenzo> tutto da capo
<vincenzo> un altra volta
<vincenzo> :)
<mibofra> controllato se il cd è ok ?
<vincenzo> faccio partire il pc mi dai una dritta?? :)
<vincenzo> cd nuovo appena fatto
<vincenzo> aspetta che lo faccio partire
<mibofra> ok
<vincenzo> ok sta caricando :)
<vincenzo> faccio controlli difetti sul disco??
<mibofra> :D esatto :)
<vincenzo> oppure boot dal primo disco rigino??
<mibofra> controlli sul disco :) .
<vincenzo> questo a cosa serve?? boot
<mibofra> per vedere se il cd è ok, non si sa mai ;) .
<vincenzo> alla fine da errore?? se cè qualcosa
<mibofra> si :D .
<vincenzo> cmq grazie della mano
<mibofra> prego :)
<vincenzo> so come si installa ma continua a bloccarsi bò
<Virunga> vincenzo: la butto lì, non è che stai usando la versione di ubuntu sbagliata? Tipo quella 64bit
<Virunga> e tu hai una macchina a 32 bit
<vincenzo> no e 32 bit
<vincenzo> la mia e un dual core da 6giga
<vincenzo> centra qualcosa?? :)
<vincenzo> ok mi a dato no errors found
<mibofra> allora avvia la live :D .
<Virunga> vincenzo: conosci il nome del processore?
<vincenzo> quindi cosa installo? la 32 bit??
<vincenzo> e pentium dual core da 3000
<vincenzo> faccio installa ubuntu??
<vincenzo> quindi un 6000
<mibofra> avvia la live, facciamo un check-up dell 'hd :D .
<vincenzo> allora che faccio??
<vincenzo> prova ubuntu senza installarlo??
<vincenzo> olaaa
<mibofra> prova ubuntu senza installarlo :D .
<vincenzo> bene così ti do il nome anche del processore
<vincenzo> non mi parte.... schermata nera
<mibofra> quando avvi il cd , premi lo shift sinistro
<vincenzo> lo rifatto
<mibofra> premi f6
<mibofra> e dai invio su nomodoset
<vincenzo> ho fatto prova ubuntu
<mibofra> :)
<vincenzo> e partito
<mibofra> se non va, fallo ripartire come ti ho detto :D .
<vincenzo> no adesso và
<vincenzo> intanto spiegami la differenza
<vincenzo> tra il bit
<vincenzo> c'è so che e per la potenza
<vincenzo> del pc
<mibofra> il bit ? è un unità di misura informatica :d .
<vincenzo> il 32bit e 64 bit
<mibofra> architetture di cpu differenti
<vincenzo> quindi la mia e 32??
<vincenzo> ok e partito spè che ti do il nome della cpu se ti serve
<mibofra> ok
<vincenzo> intel pentium 4 3.000ghz x2 quindi dual core
<vincenzo> adesso cosa faccio??
<Virunga> se la live è partita non è quello il problema
<mibofra> allora la live funziona adesso ?
<mibofra> installa
<vincenzo> si si
<vincenzo> ok
<mibofra> :D
<vincenzo> allora dimmi
<vincenzo> il formato dell'hard disk
<vincenzo> e indifferente
<mibofra> si
<vincenzo> io ho sempre messo il ext4
<vincenzo> il primo
<mibofra> e va bene :D .
<mibofra> ti consiglio di fare /, /home ed /etc
<mibofra> su partizioni separate :D .
<vincenzo> io lo sempre messo su / e basta
<mibofra> non è che non funzioni
<mibofra> ma se fai così
<hurry> ciao a tutti ragazzi, una domanda. Ho un server con Ubuntu 11.10, è possibile creare una partizione per Windows e decidere il boot?
<mibofra> alla prossima reinstallazione
<mibofra> recuperi i tuoi dati e le impostazioni dei programmi :D .
<vincenzo> no quello non mi interessa :)
<mibofra> hurry : se installi prima win e poi ubuntu
<vincenzo> prima faccio la swap? da 1gb ok??
<hurry> se ho installato Ubuntu Server non posso ?
<mibofra> la cosa ti viene fatta (se richiesta ) in maniera automatica :D .
<mibofra> vincenzo : quanta ram hai ?
<vincenzo> 1 gb :)
<mibofra> hurry: hai già installato ubuntu server ?
<hurry> si da un pezzo
<mibofra> vincenzo: fai 1G e mezzo di swap :D .
<hurry> mi serviva un Windows di "supporto"
<mibofra> conosci partedmagic
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> ma puoi usare anche ubuntu stesso
<vincenzo> ok invece su tipo della nuova partizione che metto primaria lociga??
<mibofra> fai un'altra partizione per win
<mibofra> ce la metti dentro
<mibofra> e poi da live di ubuntu "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<mibofra> tutto qui hurry :D .
<vincenzo> quindi??
<mapreri> 'sera :)
<mibofra> vincenzo : primaria :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :D
<mibofra> buonasera maperi :D .
<mibofra> *mapreri
<vincenzo> posizione?? inizio fine??
<hurry> mibofra: partedmagic era per me?
<mibofra> vincenzo : non dai la dimensione in mb ?
<vincenzo> ho scritto 1500 già :)
<mibofra> hurry: si, ma puoi usare anche gparted su ubuntu allo scopo :d .
<mibofra> vincenzo: se sai già dove parare , fai te :D .
<mibofra> ed installa :) .
<vincenzo> posizione della partizione??
<vincenzo> inizio-fine
<vincenzo> che metto??
<mibofra> ma a che ti servirebbe ? vuoi la partizione in una posizione particolare o di una dimensione specifica :D ?
<hurry> ok grazie
<mibofra> prego :D.
<vincenzo> chiedo a te
<mibofra> specifica la dimensione
<mibofra> di quanto la vorresti ?
<vincenzo> 1500 o messo la swap
<vincenzo> poi giù ce l'opzione già segnata su inizio
<mibofra> vincenzo, se già hai settato la swap
<mibofra> la nuova / prenderà tutto lo spazio disponibile
<mibofra> lasciando stare lo spazio per swap
<vincenzo> si messo usare come area di swap
<mapreri> vincenzo a meno che non hai specifiche richieste tutte tue, è indifferente dove metti le partizioni.. è abitudine mettere la swap in fondo al drive, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai capita...
<hurry> mibofra: e poi per la schelta del boot devo installare qualcosa?
<vincenzo> ok metto ancora primaria??
<vincenzo> sul ext4
<vincenzo> lui e segnato su logica
<mibofra> hurry : se fai partire la live di ubuntu finita l'installazione di win e dai "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" tutto ok, ci pensa ubuntu a chiedertela :D .
<mibofra> vincenzo: pirmaria
<mibofra> ext4
<mibofra> ok
<vincenzo> bene partita :)
<mibofra> sta partizionando ?
<vincenzo> con la speranza che non si blocca magari era qullo il problema
<mibofra> ok
<vincenzo> prima avevo sempre messo logica mi sà
<mibofra> non penso che ubuntu non andava per questo
<mibofra> ma speriamo che si installi questa volta :D .
<mapreri> vincenzo: neanche quello è un problema... solo win vuole la sua partizione di avvio in una primaria....
<vincenzo> vediamo un pò :)
<vincenzo> ma e una mer indows
<vincenzo> windows
<mibofra> maperi: non avendo altre partizioni da mettere è ok primaria
<mibofra> *mapreri
<mibofra> ma ti do ragione
<hurry> mibofra: cosè la live scusami
<mibofra> non penso sia quello il problema :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: io ho 3 primarie, una estesa, 9 logiche :D
<mibofra> hurry: il cd o dvd di avvi di ubuntu in "prova senza installare"
<hurry> ok perfetto Grazie ancora
<vincenzo> cavolo errore
<vincenzo> e stato riscontrato un errore
<mibofra> mapreri: appunto perché hai tutte queste partizioni ti servono anche le estese e le logiche :D .
<vincenzo> dice pilire il cd
<vincenzo> o masterizzarlo in velocità inferiore
<mibofra> vincenzo , masterizza un altro cd
<mibofra> può capitare :D .
<mapreri> vincenzo: meglio: una usb...
<vincenzo> velocità bassa??
<mapreri> mibofra: oppure lvm :D
<mibofra> mapreri : se la supporta :D .
<mibofra> la usb
<mibofra> mapreri: io uso solo lvm :D .
<vincenzo> velocità bassa??:)
<mibofra> cifrato ;) .
<mibofra> vincenzo: velocità bassa 8x ok :D .
<mibofra> anche meno :D .
<vincenzo> provo con la chiavetta prima
<mibofra> ok
<vincenzo> :)
<mapreri> mibofra: no, dai :D ora non esageriamo... io ho solo un computer con 3 dischi con un raid (non mi ricordo più il tipo lol), un lvm sopra, ma solo una partizione xfs, non cifrature e amminicoli vari :P
<mibofra> io uso la cifratura ;) .
<mibofra> installando ubuntu da alternate non ci vuole niente a metterla :D .
<mapreri> umh... io vorrei cifrarmi la home del portatile un giorno.... ma non ho mai voglia... cosa hai cifrato? tutta la root??
<mibofra> non tutta
<mapreri> mibofra: io installo da mini.iso di solito :P
<mibofra> se no
<mibofra> se il sistema si fotte
<mibofra>  tutto fottuto : D.
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> mapreri: preferisco l'alternate :D .
<mapreri> non è vero.... basta la /boot normale e il supporto al filesystem cifrato in initrd :D
<mibofra> una volta avevo cifrato tutta la root :D
<mibofra> un pazzo :)
<mibofra> :D :D :D
<mibofra> mapreri: meglio essere più sicuri :) .
<mibofra> :D
<mapreri> mibofra: e l'initrd aveva già il supporto o l'hai dovuto aggiungere tu? (con arch è una boiata, con ubuntu non saprei nemmeno dove partire a modificare l'initrd -.-)
<mibofra> :D, l'initrd lo supporta :D .
<mibofra> e anche dopo installazione
<mibofra> non ci vuole niente a cifrare le partizioni o le home :D .
<mibofra> ci sono tool appositi da terminale pet questo ;) .
<mibofra> tutto supportato dalla 8.10
 * mapreri ha qualche problema psicologico a usare tool che umh...
<mibofra> era per dire che era tutto supportato a dovere dalla 8.10
<mibofra> nessun problema psicologico :D .
<mapreri> infatti se guardi ubuntu ha un initrd improbabilmente grande...
<mibofra> :D :D
<mibofra> ma arch ha una filosofia minimalista
<mibofra> che lo rende unico :) .
<mibofra> ma questo non è il canale di chat :D .
<mibofra> vai su #ubuntu-it-chat :) .
<mapreri> 15 mb di ubuntu <=> 3 MB di arch -.-''
<mibofra> continuiamo lì :D .
<mapreri> per carità... piuttosto torno a produrre....
<mapreri> :D
<mibofra> ok :D .
<mibofra> ma ogni distro è unica :) .
<hurry> mibofra: mi dice prova ubuntu direttamente da questo Cd oppure affiancalo a questo sistema operativo...quale devo scegliee?
<mibofra> prova ubuntu dal cd :D , hai messo win e lasciato ubuntu server ?
<hurry> faccio prova a poi metto win
<mibofra> una prova di che ?
<hurry> prova ubuntu :)
<mibofra> non ti serviva ubuntu server ? ah, devi ancora partizionare ?
<hurry> lo usa mio fratello per scaricare da emule..esiste emule adunanza per ubuntu?
<hurry> sisi devo sempre fare tutto
<mibofra> allora ok :D .
<Loxaris> Salve a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema, spero che qualcuno qui possa aiutarmi
<Loxaris> Ho fatto qualche giorno fa l'update da Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04
<Loxaris> e da quel giorno ogni tanto lo schermo mi si blocca, così, senza motivo apparente, e ogni volta quindi mi tocca riavviare
<Loxaris> non mi era mai successo prima ed è una rogna, oggi per esempio è già la terza o quarta volta
<Loxaris> purtroppo io non ne capisco niente di queste cose, qualcuno può dirmi come fare a capire cosa c'è che non va?
<mibofra> ciao , vista la temperatura ?
<mibofra> ubuntu 12.04 scalda di più .
<Loxaris> dici possa dipendere da quello? ma una delle prime volte che mi è successo ho aspettato un'eternità prima di spengere e non era cambiato nulla lo stesso...
<mapreri> mibofra: se si scalda il computer si riavvia/spegne... mica si blocca.. btw non ho idee
<mibofra> mapreri: purtroppo l'ho visto anche bloccarsi .
<Loxaris> ah, non so se possa cambiare qualcosa, ma sono su un portatile, non un desktop (purtroppo)
<mibofra> lo so , normalmente riavvia :D .
<mibofra> loxaris: peggio, ho visto portatili arrivare a 110 °C .
<nannes> Sembra problema di driver video
<Loxaris> accipicchia °-°;
<nannes> ma il fatto che abbia fatto l'aggiornamento  mi puzza pure quello
<nannes> Loxaris: Scheda video?
<mapreri> mah, io con precise faccio girare boinc, e sopra gli 80 non va... (uso un portatile con un i5, non proprio il massimo della termperature..)
<mibofra> nannes: anche la scheda video scalda :) .
<mibofra> Loxaris: se dai "lshw"
<mibofra> e posti il tutto su pastebin
<mibofra> assieme a "lspci -k"
<mibofra> avremo tutte le info sul tuo pc :) .
<nannes> L'efficienza di dissipazione/raffreddamento è dovuta più che altro alla progettazione dei pezzi, ventole e "scocca" del notebook, quindi varia molto dall'uno all'altro
<nannes> Molte marche ...... li costruiscono coi piedi
<mibofra> esatto , ma certe volte anche da driver e firmware
<mibofra> molte marche ? quasi tutte :D .
<mibofra> meglio farsi un case in casa :D .
<mibofra> comunque se da "lshw" ed "lspci -k" avremo tutte le info che ci serviranno :D .
<Loxaris> mibofra: come faccio a copiare da terminale? e poi, devo eseguirle come sudo o no? perdona l'incompetenza XP
<mibofra> Loxaris: non c'è bisogno di sudo in questo caso
<mibofra> copi ed incolli come un normale file di testo :D .
<mibofra> se non ci riesci : "lshw > lshw.txt" ed "lspci -k > lspci.txt"
<mibofra> troverai nella home lshw.txt e lspci.txt
<mibofra> con tutte le info dentro , poi posta qui :
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Loxaris> okay, questo è lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182224/
<mibofra> e lspci ?
<Loxaris> e questo lspci -k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182226/
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> nannes: come driver grafici usa i radeon
<mibofra> gli facciamo usare i closed ?
<mibofra> Loxaris: apri "gestore aggiuntivi"
<nannes> ero afk
<nannes> spè che guardo
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> Loxaris: conosci il "gestore driver aggiuntivi " ?
<nannes> aa c'ha la x1600 :) :)  la piccolina, nella stessa serie della mia x1900 :P
<mibofra> nannes: tu usi gli open o i closed ?
<Loxaris> no
<mibofra> i radeon o i fglrx ?
<nannes> No mibofra, con ubuntu 12.04  xorg ha una versione superiore a 7.4, dunque gli fglrx adatti a quella scheda (abbastanza vecchi) non sono compatibili
<nannes> I radeon vanno benissimo
<mibofra> Loxaris: dai "gksudo jockey-gtk" per curiosità :D .
<nannes> azz sti picciòtti che nun mi credono
<nannes> ora vedrai ...
<nannes> :P
<mibofra> nannes: ti credo
<mibofra> ma voglio vedere che ne pensa ubuntu
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> (che sicuramente farà lo scemo :D )
<Loxaris> okay, mi si è aperta la finestra 'driver aggiuntivi'
<mibofra> nannes: tu sei intelligente, ubuntu no :D .
<mibofra> Loxaris: ti dice che ci sono driver da attivare ?
<nannes> no
<nannes> non glielo dice.
<Loxaris> no, infatti
<nannes> (almeno non per il video)
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> passiamo ad esaminare xorg ?
<Loxaris> cioè?
<mibofra> Loxaris: se dai "glxgears" va ?
<nannes> sarebbe interessante provare a purgare i radeon e reinstallarli
<nannes> spesso durante gli aggiornamenti di versione qualcosa va storto
<mibofra> certo con con xorg attivo :D .
<mibofra> andiamo in tty allora :) .
<nannes> Loxaris: Ma perchè hai fatto l'avanzamento, piuttosto che un'installazione pulita?
<nannes> Era proprio necessario?
<mibofra> nannes: anch'io vado per avanzamenti, e per ora tutto ok :D .
<mibofra> sperando sempre bene :) .
<nannes> mibofra: MOOOLTO spesso danno problemi .. non è un segreto
<mibofra> l'ho so, a me no :D .
<Loxaris> nannes: perché non credevo fosse problematico fare l'avanzamento, e non avendo la home in una partizione separata mi seccava perdere tutti i programmi installati con relative configurazioni
<mibofra> (ma la copia di backup è sempre sottomano :D ) .
<mibofra> Loxaris: il più delle volte si
<mibofra> io sono un caso raro :D .
<mibofra> e fortunato direi :) , sono arrivato incolume alla 12.10 :D .
<Loxaris> mibofra: uhm, cosa dovrebbe fare col comando glxgears? mi ha aperto una finestra tre ingranaggi colorati che ruotano...
<mibofra> testa la grafica 3d e la sua velocità
<nannes> Loxaris: Beh una gran parte dei programmi può esportare dei backup delle proprie configurazioni, e non mi sembra che su linux ci siano così tanti programmi di cui devi salvarti tutto ... saranno massimo una decina,  ed è sempre preferibile all'avanzamento
<mibofra> era per sapere che faceva la scheda in determinate condizioni :) .
<mibofra> nannes: si può usare anche la partizione /etc/ separata oltretutto :D .
<mibofra> così all'installazione pulita
<nannes> Loxaris: fai questo tentativo:  sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon   poi riavvia. Si riavvierà con i driver VESA, poi provi la reinstallazione
<mibofra> si mantengono dati (home separata)
<mibofra> e configurazioni (etc separata) :D .
<Loxaris> la reinstallazione dei driver video?
<mibofra> i vecchi VESA : vai :D .
<nannes> mibofra: tutto si può separare. Tutto quello che vuoi. Comunque non usare troppo INVIO, che fai un casino qui in chat :P
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> :D
<nannes> Loxaris: Dai quel comando, riavvia, poi vieni qui
<Loxaris> ok
<mibofra> Loxaris: userà dei vecchi driver grafici compatibili con tutte le schede video (i VESA appunto )
<mibofra> poi vedremo cosa fare :D .
<mibofra> nannes: spero non vada a finire come alessio :D .
<nannes> ?
<mibofra> un altro utente che aveva problemi con una scheda ati
<mibofra> girava solo in tty
<nannes> lui ha una della serie hd
<mibofra> visto, anche alessio l'ha :D .
<mibofra> ha dovuto fare un installazione pulita :) .
<mibofra> (ma facciamo corna :) )
<Loxaris> speriamo bene...riavvio, a dopo
<nannes> mibofra: infatti con "lui" parlavo di alessio
<mibofra> nannes: ok, invece Loxaris non ha un hd :D .
<nannes> appunto -.-
<mibofra> ma secondo me
<mibofra> sempre meglio una nvidia di una ati :D .
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> mibofra, o dici tu
<cristian> XD
<Loxaris> fatto
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> la scheda in vesa va ?
<Loxaris> come lo controllo?
<cristian> che scheda video?
<mibofra> crisitan : una ati x1600
<mibofra> Loxaris: vedi l'ambiente grafico ?
<mibofra> allora tutto ok
<mibofra> se no ...
<Loxaris> piuttosto schifosamente, ma sì
<nannes> Loxaris:  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'
<cristian> e un notebook
<mibofra> si
<Loxaris> nannes: fatto
<mibofra> nannes: e se alla fine di tutto non fosse la scheda video ? :D :D :D :D :D :D .
<nannes> mibofra: sssshhhh
<nannes> :o)
<mibofra> Loxaris: cosa restituisce ?
<mibofra> magari usando ubuntu pastebin
<cristian> ma che problema ha?
<mibofra> ogni tanto si blocca il pc .
<mibofra> si freeza :D .
<nannes> mibofra: è al 90% il driver video.
<cristian> puo essere che gli va in protezione per la temperatura
<mibofra> nannes : (facendo corna, :D ) c'è sempre il 10 % :D .
<nannes> certo, ma si inizia con la probabilità maggiore, no?
<mibofra> cristian: è stata la mia prima idea .
<nannes> fai finire, poi parla!   lol  parli troppo xD
<Loxaris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182276/
<mibofra> nannes: infatti che stiamo facendo ?
<cristian> puo essere anche la ventola della scheda video
<cristian> che non girando fa scaldare tutto e blocca il ciborio
<nannes> Loxaris: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon      poi riavvia
<nannes> Loxaris: Di solito quanto tempo ci metteva a bloccarsi?
<Loxaris> nannes: random, all'inizio pensavo che fosse perché a volte c'erano troppe applicazioni che giravano tutte insieme
<nannes> Dovresti monitorare anche la temperatura.
<Loxaris> poi una volta mi s'è bloccato mentre stavo digitando del testo per una ricerca su Google, e allora ho pensato che qualcosa non andava
<mibofra> nannes : non per cosa, ma avevo consigliato già all'inizio di monitorare la temperatura
<Loxaris> ho dato quel comando, ora riavvio
<Loxaris> a dopo
<nannes> Loxaris: spè
<Loxaris> sì?
<nannes> vabbè facc dopo
<nannes> vai
<Loxaris> ok
<mibofra> nannes: volevi fargli controllare subito la temperatura con lm-sensors ?
<nannes> Certo, anche quella va tenuta sotto controllo. Sempre meglio averla davanti agli occhi quando succede qualcosa
<nannes> Gli faccio metter l'applet
<mibofra> nannes: ma allora perché non controllarla all'inizio quando ne ho accennato ? curiosità
<nannes> mibofra: Mica gli ho fatto fare 100000 cose nel mentre ... gli ho solo fatto reinstallare i driver (che è un tentativo da fare in ogni caso, viste le varie incompatibilità/conflitti, ancor peggio se si tratta di avanzamenti di versione)
<Loxaris> riavviato
<mibofra> nannes: purà curiosità :D .
<mibofra> *pura
<mibofra> è partito l'accento, sorry :D .
<nannes> Loxaris: Inizia ad usarlo come fai sempre .. apri un po' di applicazioni
<Loxaris> ok; la grafica non è come quella che avevo prima di disinstallare i driver però, è normale?
<nannes> mm
<mibofra> Loxaris: dai "lspci -k"
<nannes> Loxaris:   { glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; echo $DESKTOP_SESSION; }|pastebinit
<mibofra> vedi la VGA, driver in uso
<mibofra> altra possibilità :D .
<Loxaris> nannes: è un comando che devo copiare nel terminale?
<mibofra> prova quello di nannes
<nannes> Loxaris: Certo. Se non hai pastebinit, prima installalo   con  sudo apt-get install pastebinit   (sempre da terminale(
<Loxaris> mibofra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182297/
<mibofra> usi i radeon
<mibofra> nannes: verifichiamo la temperatura ?
<mibofra> "sudo apt-get install indicator-hardware-sensors"
<mibofra> ?
<mapreri> mibofra: è un applet per unity?
<mibofra> scusa Loxaris: cos'è cambiato di preciso ?
<mibofra> mapreri: l'ho testata anche fuori unity
<mibofra> e fa il suo sporco lavoro :D .
<Loxaris> ad esempio, io ho awn con un aspetto 3d
<Loxaris> che ora però vedo male
<nannes> probabilmente awn si è riadattata ai vesa .. basta riabilitare l'accelerazione grafica dalle impostazioni di awn, impostandola anche in auto al boot
<mapreri> mibofra: io uso lm-sensors da terminale e conky, attualmente :)
<mibofra> mapreri: ma io non la uso molto quell'applet
<mibofra> giusto per provarla
<mibofra> anch'io uso lm-sensors
<Loxaris> nannes: come faccio a copiare quel comando nel terminale? col tasto destro non mi dà niente e da tastiera non funziona
<nannes> Loxaris: Ctrl + C  per copiare.......   Shift + Ctrl + V     per incollare su terminale
<mibofra> dici il comando di nannes ?
<nannes> Che client del menga c'hai, che non ti permette di copiare dal tasto destro? :S
<mibofra> nannes: anche solo ctrl + v va bene
<nannes> mibofra: no, nel terminale no.
<mibofra> mighiairc :D
<nannes> prova prima di correggere -.-
<mibofra> nannes: provato ora ora
<Loxaris> mibofra: a me non andava
<nannes> mibofra: bah .. sarà che hai un tocco magico
<nannes> lol
<nannes> ma vaaaaa
<mibofra> a me va
<mibofra> chissà quale arcano mistero si nasconde dietro :d .
<Loxaris> comunque ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182312/
<mapreri> mibofra: che terminale usi? ^C serve per mandare un SIGNTERM allìapplicazione in fg -.-
<mapreri> emulatore di terminale*
<mibofra> nannes: su gnome terminal va (almeno a me :D )
<mapreri> mibofra: e come fai a killare un po' di app te??
<mibofra> io ? preferisco il buon vecchio top
<mibofra> o il monitor di sistema :D .
<mibofra> ognuno ha le sue preferenze :) .
<mibofra> nannes: ma questa ati non mi convince
<mapreri> umh... kill è più vecchio di top, btw.... torno a lavorare :)
<mibofra> mapreri: è un modo di dire :D .
<mibofra> comunque io vado, auguro però a nannes e a Loxaris buona fortuna :D .
<mibofra> a domani :) .
<Loxaris> grazie
<mibofra> prego
<mibofra> ciao nannes, ciao mapreri, a domani :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: ciao :)
<Ame79> ciao
<nannes> mapreri: conky è immediato, o da configurare? non ho mai provato applet
<nannes> prende *tutti* i sensori che ci sono (gpu compresa) ?
<nannes> Loxaris: Tu intanto continua ad usarlo eh!!
<Ame79> stavo provando ad installare ubunt 12.04 lts versione a 64 ma ho qualch problema
<mapreri> nannes: conky non è immediato, è da configuare per avere qualcosa. bisogna scriversi (o copiare da qualche parte) ~/.conkyrc
<nannes> Loxaris: Prova qualche video su youtube o roba del genere
<Loxaris> nannes: roger
<nannes> ok allora niente applet.
<Ame79> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nannes> !qualcuno | Ame79
<ubot-it> Ame79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ame79> mi si blocca durante l'installazione
<nannes> Ame79: Spiega bene. A che punto? come si blocca, schermo nero o freeze? spiega
<nannes> Loxaris: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Loxaris> nannes: fatto
<mapreri> nannes: or ora uso questo per il sensore della cpu: "${font Lucida Handwriting:size=8}${color #0055ff}CPU: ${color #ff2200}${exec sensors|head -n 3|tail -n 1|awk '{print $2}'|sed -e "s/^+//"}$color" puoi mettere lì l'output di qualciasi comando... per la temperatura del disco invece l'output di hddtemp
<Ame79> praticamente mi appare la schermata iniziale dopo di che selezione installo, ma fa una schermata nera e nn mi fa selezionare hardisk/partizione e da li rimane un po a leggere il dvd dopo di che si riavvia snza concludere nulla
<nannes> Loxaris: sudo sensors-detect
<nannes> Ame79: Prova con   nomodeset
<Loxaris> nannes: immagino di dover rispondere di sì a tutte le domande
<nannes> Yes :)
<Loxaris> =)
<mapreri> nannes: io ho sempre detto di sì, ma non ti fanno paura quelle scritte??
<nannes> lol
<Ame79> cioè?
<mapreri> nannes: dai :D
<nannes> Ame79: Si tratta di un parametro del kernel che, se abilitato, restituisce la gestione della modalità video durante il boot al BIOS (visto che nei kernel recenti viene integrata nel kernel stesso)
<nannes> Per fare il boot con quel parametro, prova a seguire queste istruzioni http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<Ame79> ok farò questa prova
<nannes> Sono vecchiozze, ma è lo stesso. Alla schermata di scelta (dove ci sono "installa ubuntu" o "prova senza installare" ecc)
<jester-> nannes: visto che non c'è ina stringa figa dirgli come si fa in 10 secondi non ti piace?
<nannes> jester-: no è la prima guida che ho trovato
<nannes> Ame79: guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<jester-> nannes: eh dirgli di editare il menu e provare e mettere nomodest dopo  spalsh e se funza modificare /etc/default/grub è troopo semplice
<nannes> jester-: è ancora al processo di installazione, quale grub e grub
<jester-> nannes: inutile che scrivi stringhe del menga a chi non ha dimistrichezza e p oi mandi su guide e wiki per le cose semolici
<nannes> quella guida in ita è semplice ^ si vede
<jester-> nannes: se sta installando logico che la deve inserire nelle opzioni al primo menu
<nannes> jester-: ma quale stringhe del menga, non ho scritto, ho linkato. E la guida è perfetta quella in ita
<nannes> quindi continuare a discuterne mi sembra inutile
<nannes> piuttosto vediamo che dice lui
<jester-> nannes: leggi sopra, come il solito ti sei sbelinato con stringhe pirla |  pastebinit per poi assistere a cazzo su cose semlpici
<nannes> jester-: pastebinit era per un altro utente, che non c'entra nulla
<jester-> nannes: parlòo del tuo personale sistema che usi assistendo
<nannes> e soprattutto pastebinit è comodo perchè così gli utenti non devono sempre fare copia incolla nel pastebin, gli tolgo solo una rottura.
<nannes> non penso sia troppo difficile aggiungere |pastebinit alla fine di un comando,
<nannes> infatti nessuno si è mai lamentato, anzi
<jester-> nannes: non si ,amentano se ne vanno e basta
<nannes> ma che stai a dì
<nannes> quando se ne sarebbero andati per un pastebinit?
<nannes> lol
<Ame79> ok la quida è abbastanza semplice, vediamo se risolvo
<mapreri> è anche vero che non permettiamo a nessuno di offenderci.... nannes jester-
<jester-> mapreri: ??
<LennyLinux> con python 3 riesco ad importare Gedit da gi.repository mentre non funziona con python 2, sapete come posso risolvere il problema?
<mapreri> "<jester-> nannes: non si ,amentano se ne vanno e basta" non ho mai visto nessuno lamentarsi efficacemente senza offendere (offese dal punto di vista del mirato)
<jester-> mapreri: mica tutti sbattono la porta
<nannes> Loxaris: Hai fatto? per far partire i moduli dai ----> sudo service module-init-tools start
<mapreri> jester-: gli altri se ne vanno lasciandola aperta
<nannes> C'è la chat per questa roba lulz
<jester-> mapreri:  non importa se  chiusa o aperta se la cosa è scoraggiante se ne vanno e basta
<nannes> jester-: Di sicuro non per me in particolare.. anzi, ti invito a farmi un esempio :)
<nannes> un log, tanto è tutto registrato
<nannes> Solo perchè non ti piace il mio metodo, non devi dire che "se ne vanno per un pastebinit"
<jester-> nannes: mettiti nei panni di chi è completamente a digiuno di roba linux
<jester-> shell e palle varie
<nannes> jester-: L'utente in questione ha appena detto che la guida è semplice.. più di così ..
<jester-> prima vede i geroglifici e poi linkata una guida
<nannes> E comunque per la shell diamo comandi pronti pronti da incollare
<mapreri> jester-: scriviamo comandi da terminale per pura velocità.. a loro basto copiare...
<jester-> va bè non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire
<Loxaris> nannes: ho voluto farglielo esportare in un txt ma probabilmente è stata una brutta idea, ci sta mettendo un'eternità
<jester-> mapreri: è importante che chi si avvicina a quasto sostema capisca
<jester-> gia fa fatica con un singolo comando figurati con i geroglifici
<nannes> jester-: Infatti capisce di più con delle guide, piuttosto che stargli dietro come un cagnolino dargli la pappa (che magari neanche capisce a cosa serve), come spesso è accaduto e come spesso io stesso ho fatto.   Tu stesso hai detto che volevi usare il metodo di #ubuntu, dire come fare senza passo-passo del menga
<nannes> infatti su questo concordi^ giusto?
<mapreri> jester-: beh... anch'io all'inizio mi sentivo scoraggiato.. ho chiesto una volta come far riconoscere un modem analogico.. non ci son mai riuscito e ho abbandonato... mi son pentito poi quando mi serviva :) imho uno che si avvicina deve esserne convinto. il punto è che questo in effetti è contro la filosofia ubuntu, si avvicina più a quella di altre distro, ma imho va sempre bene
<jester-> nannes: non fraintendere a conveninza
<nannes> Loxaris: Guarda anche qui, nel mentre http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<mapreri> non per dire "son cazzi suoi se non capisce, io gli  dico cosa fare/dove guardare e s'arrangia" ma piuttosto "io gli dico cosa fare, se poi vuole approfondire, son sempre felice di spiegare anche tecnicamente che faccio, ma senno, io quello che ritengo utile l'ho fatto e buona notte" :)
<Ame79_> ma c'è modo di poter sceglire il disco e la partizione?
<jester-> mapreri: l'importante è mettersi nei panni di chi approda al sistema
<jester-> mapreri: assistedo nel modo piu comprensibile e semplice possibile
<jester-> in modo da risolvere presto e bene
<mapreri> jester-: understood :)
<jester-> mapreri: è quello il punto
<Loxaris> nannes: grazie per la guida; per quanto riguarda il processo, ho l'impressione che si sia bloccato e basta, ho un modo per ammazzarlo? poi lo rilancio da capo senza txt
<nannes> Ame79_: Quindi ora è partito :P Comunque certo che è possibile, lo chiede durante l'installazione. Dove ti fa scegliere la modalità d'installazione (installa a fianco a windows, installa su tutto l'hdd eccetera) ...  se metti ALTRO  viene aperta la finestra di partizionamento manuale
<nannes> Loxaris: certo, premi  Ctrl + C
<Ame79_> l'installazione nn sono riusc
<Ame79_> a trvarlo
<Loxaris> nannes: grazie! ok, fatto. Cosa devo rispondergli quando mi chiede se voglio "aggiungere queste linee automaticamente a /etc/modules"?
<nannes> Ame79_: non hai visto tutte queste schermate ?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Ame79_> nessuna
<Ame79_> forse è ancora dall'inizio
<Ame79_> a me appare del tutto diverso
<nannes> Loxaris: Scegli NO. Tanto ci serve temporaneamente!
<nannes> Ame79_: Almeno la prima schermata la vedi?   Quella dove ti viene chiesta la lingua, e cosa vuoi fare:   Installare ubuntu, Provare ubuntu senza installare  ecc.
<Ame79_> si
<nannes> Ame79_: Cos'hai scelto?
<Ame79_> ancora nulla per il momento
<nannes> Ame79_: Perchè? :S
<Ame79_> ho annull'ato l'installazione di prima
<Ame79_> volevo capire dove stava installando
<nannes> Ok. Giustamente.  Quindi ora dove ti trovi?
<Ame79_> ma nn capisco se stava installando
<Loxaris> nannes: ho fatto, lanciato anche l'altro comando che avevi scritto
<Ame79_> ora clicco intalla e vediamo
<nannes> Loxaris: Ok, scrivi   →  sensors
<Loxaris> nannes: posto il risultato su pastebin?
<nannes> y
<nannes> Loxaris: Si
<Loxaris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182436/
<nannes> Loxaris: strano, fa vedere poco, soprattutto non identifica quali sono :S  Comunque un paio sono altine
<Loxaris> insomma probabilmente è colpa della temperatura...
<nannes> Niente di strano che i problemi non siano davvero dovute ad essa
<Loxaris> uff, quindi niente per cui possa davvero fare qualcosa...
<nannes> Loxaris: continua a macinare video di youtube e qualche programma, monitorando ogni tanto con 'sensors' per vedere se aumenta ancora
<Ame79_> ora si è bloccato
<nannes> Se aumenta ancora, devi comprare una base raffreddante per il notebook
<Loxaris> okay; nel frattempo, potresti dirmi per favore come fare a sistemare awn?
<Ame79_> ci sono diversi I/O error,
<Ame79_> ho premuti un tasto ed è apparso acpid : client  2880[0:0] has disconnected
<Loxaris> btw, la temp5 un paio di volte è arrivata a 100°C, ed essendo solo 10° sotto la temperatura critica magari è possibile che sia stata quella il problema
<nannes> Loxaris: Se ne sei capace, puoi smontare il notebook e pulire le ventole dalla polvere, vedere se i dissipatori sono montati bene su cpu e gpu, cambiare la pasta termica e....... se da ancora problemi, comprare una base per notebook, di quelle con ventole, per raffreddare
<nannes> Ame79_: RIAVvia.
<nannes> Chiama quando sei alla schermata iniziale
<Loxaris> fosse un desktop l'avrei già fatto, ma non ho mai aperto un notebook (anche se mi piacerebbe tanto) ed essendo tra l'altro all'estero per un certo periodo preferisco non avventurarmici per il momento
<Ame79_> ok ci sono
<nannes> Ame79_: Premi  F6
<Ame79_> ok
<nannes> vedi il menu dei parametri ?
<Ame79_> si
<nannes> vai su   acpi off e premi INVIO
<Ame79_> ok
<nannes> poi fai la stessa cosa per   nomodeset
<Ame79_> ok
<nannes> Ora scegli "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<Ame79_> ok fatto
<nannes> Ame79_: Chiama quando ha caricato il sistema.
<Ame79_> ok
<alessio> buonasera a tutti, come faccio a settare una password di una sola lettera? non me la fa impostare nè da account utente e neanche con il comando passwd perchè dice che è troppo corta...
<nannes> alessio: Solo tu queste domande.... Tanto vale non metterla, no?
<Ame79_> acpid:  1 client rule loaded - è da un po che è fermo qui... è normale?
<Loxaris> nannes: per favore puoi darmi una mano a risistemare awn? prima hai detto di riabilitare l'accelerazione grafica ma non ho trovato l'impostazione per farlo...
<nannes> Loxaris: Prova a chiuderlo e riaprirlo prima
<Ame79_> ora sono apparse diverse righe con I/O error
<nannes> Ame79_: Sicuro di aver attivato acpi=off prima??
<Ame79_> bhe si, è apparsa la crocetta davanti
<nannes> Ok... Sai entrare nel BIOS?
<Ame79_> si
<alessio> nannes, ho già provato ad eliminare la password ma poi ha iniziato a chiedermi di autenticarmi non riconoscendomi la vecchia password quindi sono stato costretto a reimpostarla con passwd....non so se ho sbagliato qualcosa...x eliminare la password sempre da account utente? scusatemi x l'ignoranza ma sto riprendendo ad usare ubuntu dopo qualche anno...
<nannes> Ame79_: Bene.. entraci, e controlla se c'è un'opzione per disattivare l' ACPI  direttamente da lì. Sicuramente c'è
<giordano> slave a tutti, come faccio a trasformare il pannello di xubuntu come quello di vista?
<nannes> giordano: Perchè attuare un simile scempio?
<Loxaris> nannes: provato ma niente
<Ame79_> acpi 2.0 disabilitata
<alessio> nannes, perchè mi ignori? :(
<nannes> alessio: Perchè ora hai cambiato domanda? Prima volevi semplicemente impostare una password di un carattere. Ora scusa, ma non ho capito che caspita intendi, per favore rispiega
<nannes> Ame79_: Tutte le versioni. Poi fai di nuovo il boot
<Ame79_> anche acpi apic disabilito?
<nannes> Ame79_: si
<alessio> nannes, vorrei impostare una password di una sola lettera ma se la posso eliminare del tuto è ancora meglio...
<giordano> è per una persona anziana ecco lo scempio
<nannes> giordano: Ah ecco. Ma allora perchè non fargli usare direttamente vista?   Comunque puoi cercare su google qualche stile/tema per xfce e pannelli vari, ma non so quanto potresti trovare
<nannes> alessio:  lsb_release -a && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION    (non te li chiedo direttamente, perchè spesso gli utenti sbagliano e dicono di avere natty per oneiric, lucid per precise e schifezze varie. Quindi gentilmente lancia i comandi)
<Ame79_> nannes: ok ora rifatto come prima vediamo che succede
<nannes> Loxaris: Puoi fare uno screen, per vedere come viene visualizzata?
<nannes> !image | Loxaris
<ubot-it> Loxaris: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> nannes, ho appena finito di formattare e installare lucid...ma cmq ok...
<nannes> Perchè lucid, se c'è precise col nuovo kernel? o.0
<alessio> nannes, No LSB modules are available.
<alessio> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<alessio> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<alessio> Release:	12.04
<alessio> Codename:	precise
<FloodBotIt1> alessio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alessio>  volevo scrivere precise ma leggendo mi sono confuso Xd
<giordano> la signora anziana si è innamorata di linux pur troppo non intende cambiare il pc abbastanza vecchiotto ma potente per xubuntu, grazie è già un'inizio.
<nannes> !pastebin | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> giordano: Beh, se si è innamorata di linux puoi farle semplicemente vedere che il pannello è molto simile, visto che c'è il pulsante start come su win
 * mapreri augura buona notte a tutti :)
<Loxaris> nannes: ecco lo screen http://imagebin.org/226948
<alessio> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182486/ non ho capito perchè con $DESKTOP_SESSION mi trovo in 2d visto che ho installato i driver della scheda grafica...
<nannes> Loxaris: Mancanza di trasparenze. Forse il composite manager disattivo. Però i driver sono apposto, perchè dal paste che mi hai mandato prima (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182312/) risulta che l'accelerazione grafica è attiva. Quindi devi guardare fra le impo di awn
<Ame79_> nannes: arriva al solito punto e si ferma, magari devo solo aspettare
<nannes> Ame79_: Bah, ci sei diversi minuti. Ma vabeh, prova ad aspettare ancora
<nannes> alessio: Perchè quello stampa il DE in uso, non guarda roba dei driver :P
<nannes> Ok, hai precise con unity 2d
<nannes> alessio: Dovrebbe bastare entrare nella gestione utenti (dalla dash), prendere il tuo utente, e disabilitare la password, tutto semplice, con un pulsante
<Ame79_> nannes: non so il caricamento prima si vedeva e dalle scritte che vedevo scorrere sembra anche aver caricato diversi driver  ma poi ad un punto il cd si fema ed appare: ubuntu@ubuntu: $ acpid: cliennte 1955[0:] has disconnected- e poi il resto che ti ho descritto prima
<alessio> nannes, siccome io sono rimasto ad ubuntu 9.04 e unity sinceramente la odio....ora in pratica il DE in uso è 2d ma x passare a 3d come dovrei fare???? :(
<Ame79_> nannes: ora scomparso tutto, schermo nero
<nannes> alessio: Per passare a unity 3d devi avere l'accelerazione grafica attiva, dunque dei driver decenti
<nannes> Ame79_: Hai caricato con i parametri, o senza?
<alessio> nannes, ce l'ho attivata....
<Ame79_> nannes: sempre con i parametri
<alessio> nannes, cioè ho installato il driver raccomandato ma poi non so se è quello migliore...
<nannes> Ame79_: stranissimo.. prova senza, ora che sono disabilitati dal bios... però è davvero strano
<Ame79_> nannes: ho hd impostato su ahci, potrebbe essere?
<nannes> Ame79_: Può essere! metti IDE mode
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<alessio> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<alessio> Xd
<Carlin0> !pong
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pong'
<Ame79_> nannes: nulla si blocca
<nannes> Ame79_: boooh non so che dirti.. prova tutti i parametri d'avvio, compresi noapic e nolapic
<nannes> Ame79_: L'ultima spiaggia (però almeno è sicura) è installare dal CD Alternate
<Ame79_> nannes: cd alternate?
<Carlin0> Ame79_, è un cd che fa una installazione non grafica ma testuale , il risultato però è lo stesso
<Ame79_> nannes:  forse il mio è un problema si settaggi nel ... magari di ram
<Ame79_> nannes: non capisco ora scrive authentication failure
<nannes> settaggi di ram? o.0   Ame79_: Sta dandoti errori molto strani. Forse il cd è danneggiato, consiglio di fare il test "Controlla difetti su disco"
<nannes> ok, quindi la grafica delle finestre è ok?
<Ame79_> nannes: si tipo OC
<nannes> lol sbagliato canale XD
<nannes> Ame79_: che hai fatto?
<Ame79_> nannes: controllo errori ed ha trovato un errore in 1 file
<nannes> -.- ecco perchèèèèèèè
<nannes> Devi rifare il CD... oppure una penna USB se vuoi
<nannes> !usb | Ame79_
<ubot-it> Ame79_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-26
<nannes> -.- ma se li hai cambiati poco fa!!!!
<pier-m> @nannes allora perchè non parte, comunque non sono cambiati , quando cerco di spuntare la caselle "consentire  l'esecuzione...." scompare appena muovo il mouse, e anche da terminale non li cambia
<nannes> pier-m:  dal terminale, entra nella cartella del programma e lancia il comando   ls -l       per vedere i permessi
<nannes> !paste | pier-m
<ubot-it> pier-m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pier-m> @nannes ok
<pier-m> @nannes heemmmm sono nella cartella come lo uso "ls"
<nannes> che ci vuole, devi solo scrivere sto benedetto comando:  ls -l
<nannes> e battere INVIO
<pier-m> @nannes ok grazie pensavo do dover mettere il nome del file -  il risultato è "totale 212  - -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 215153 2013-03-23 00:46 lentikit.jar"
<DaRcHaNgEl> ma tutte ste manovre per
<DaRcHaNgEl> ?
<pier-m> @nannes vuoi il risultato del terminale dopo " java -jar lentikit.jar" quello è piuttosto lungo
<nannes> questo prende per il culo secondo me
<nannes> prima ha cambiato i permessi con successo, e l'ha pure fatto partire
<jester-> assai
<pier-m> @ DaRcHaNgEl per cambiare dei permessi di esecuzione di un jar
<DaRcHaNgEl> si a perte i permessi
<DaRcHaNgEl> il fine
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<pier-m> @nannes assolutamente no!!!! da terminale parte più o meno perche vedo solo lo splash screen ma i permessi non cambiano
<pier-m> @nannes  i permessi non sono mai cambiati
<pier-m> @ DaRcHaNgEl per avviare il  jar
<jester-> pier-m: se parte significa che i permessi li ha
<jester-> e cazzo di roba è
<pier-m> @nannes jester provo a riscaricarlo e vedo
<jester-> pier-m: che roba è
<jester-> pari niubbo e ti scarichi le rpbe a cass?
<jester-> robe
<jester-> pier-m: su una live e pure con ciofeca open jdk?
<jester-> pii pel culo o coa
<jester-> cosa
<pier-m> jester è lentikit.jar bhe se sei cosi mal fidato che ci fai qui
<pier-m> @ tutti giuro che non sto trollando
<jester-> pier-m: malfidato di cosa, dico che stai facendo da una live. e  pure con le open java  che vanno a casso
<jester-> e la meni coi permessi
<jester-> con le open va il 50% della roba. se va bene
<pier-m> jester non so come dimostrarti che è una live,  ok non lo sapevoè che su sto pc non posso installare nulla e uso le live questa è modificata e ha un sacco di  cose, non sapevo che avesse problemi a funzionre
<jester-> che poi va a finire che la app è pure nei repo
<jester-> pier-m: una live ha altri scopoi che fare il sistema operativo principale
<pier-m> jester  putroppo un so da portarmi dietro è quello di cui ho bisogno mi sposto spesso e ho sottomano i pc altrui, per cui un mio so sempre uguale con i programmi di cui ho bisogno usando sol l'ardware altrui è quello che mi serve, e questo sembrav andare bene
<nannes> pier-m: live modificata? quindi non è neanche ufficiale ubuntu
<nannes> !topic | pier-m
<ubot-it> pier-m: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<pier-m> @nannes no
<nannes> !regolamento | pier-m
<ubot-it> pier-m: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> a capire che live si è messo
<jester-> se con spazio aggiuntivo o si è installato il sistema su una usb
<jester-> magari pure piccirilla
<jester-> di solito uno che ci lavora ha un pc da pertare in giro
<jester-> portare*
<pier-m> sono all'inizio no money per un pc portatile e abbastaza potente per fare grafica a livelli decenti quello che potrei permettermi  anche usato per ora non mi basta
<jester-> eh ma che cosa hai installato su usb e grande quanto
<pier-m> l'usb è da 2 gb  e effettivamente non mi basta
<jester-> pigliati un 16 gb e fai installazione normale
<jester-> avendo cura di far mettere grub sulla usb
<pier-m> non ci ho mi pensato, non pensavo si potesse
<pier-m> sei un mito grazie mille
<pier-m> credevo che acendo l'installazione completa caricasse solo i driver del pc da cui fai l'installazione
<jester-> lol
<jester-> i driver li carica la boot
<jester-> se li trova
<pier-m> se eventualmene non sono   puo partire con dei generici e poi scariare quelli corretti dalla rete?
<jester-> pier-m: scaricare cosa
<jester-> i driver sono nel kernel, al boot il sistema guarda e carica quello che serve
<pier-m> jester i driver, hai detto "se li trova"
<jester-> sempre che i driver ci siano nel kernel, perchè non è che tutto l'hw funzi in linux
<pier-m> jester se non  li trova, che fa?
<jester-> se non li trova cambi pc e avrai problemi coi driver grafici cambiando pc
<jester-> quello per cui non trova il driver el va no
<jester-> non è come winz che i produttori hw soft li forniscono
<jester-> se fai grafica la vedo dura
<jester-> pc con nvidia installi il driver che c'è
<jester-> poi becchi un pc con ati
<pier-m> jester gia m odio profondamente winzoz
<jester-> e non parte una sega
<jester-> su winz va piu o meno tutto
<jester-> per tale motivo
<jester-> linux non è sostituto ma alternativa come la moto alla macchina
<pier-m> jester peccato :(
<jester-> e per laorare c'è molto poco oltre a libreoffice
<DaRcHaNgEl> chi parla male di ATI
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<jester-> per la grafica c'è gimp ma a pilgire fotosciopp ce ne vole
<jester-> ati è ancora una lotteria, devi avere culo
<pier-m> jester gimp è ottimo quando impari ad usarlo è meglio di photoschop
<DaRcHaNgEl> io ho ATI
<jester-> bullshitt
<DaRcHaNgEl> e va bene
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<pier-m> ati è un'ottima scheda
<pier-m> quelle da evitare come la morte sono le sis
<jester-> allora quando arriva qualcuno con problemi ati gli digiamo: a DaRcHaNgEl  va bene quindi siamo a posto
<DaRcHaNgEl> pier-m: se hai poca money perche non pensare ad arduino o similar
<jester-> ottima su winz perchè ti danno il driver
 * DaRcHaNgEl se li risolve da solo
<jester-> e va bè un notebook medio te lo tirano dietro
 * DaRcHaNgEl non puo essere di aiuto usa arch
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<pier-m> non conosco arduino in quel campo so solo che è un processore(credo) non ho ncora capito che fa so che è molto versatile
<jester-> ati ha delgato la comunità per i driver
<jester-> sono migliorati ma ancora non all'ottimo
<jester-> nessuno, a part nvidia, spende per lo 0.5% del merato e pure frammentato in 1127 parti
<DaRcHaNgEl> oppure ci sta MK809
<jester-> mo ce sta er letto che sono le 3
<pier-m> su un portatile non che puoi cambiare molte cose però
<jester-> basta non prendere un acer
<jester-> e che vorresti cambiare
<pier-m> ciao jester buona notte
<DaRcHaNgEl> pier-m: se devi prendere portatile
<jester-> se ha roba intel sulla scheda e nvidia va tutto
<DaRcHaNgEl> intel+nvidia
<jester-> e non prendere un doppia scheda che in linux è un casino
<DaRcHaNgEl> con dispiacere quoto jester-
<pier-m> jester parlate di tante chede che vanno chi bene chi no
<pier-m> che è doppia scheda
<jester-> pier-m: schede con bus intel e nvidia vanno
<jester-> oramia tutti i portatili recenti montano 2 schede
<jester-> intel e nvidia
<jester-> intel la usa per roba leggera, se attacchi la grafica switcia su nvidia
<DaRcHaNgEl> bello il zeen book ma costa uno strafottio
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<jester-> funzano bene in winz
<jester-> pure apple ha adottato
<jester-> ma su un mac se non sei pirla linux lo virtualizzi se ti piace
<DaRcHaNgEl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOTH3I2rrr4
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<pier-m> bhe comunque col 2D non ho particolari problemi, quelli vengono con blender che per ora non ho
<pier-m> mac costa ancor piu di win pero
<jester-> samsung fa roba buona
<pier-m> poi adesso c'è quell sega di scurboot che smarrona non poco
<DaRcHaNgEl> che vuoi usare sul portatile
<DaRcHaNgEl> blender
<DaRcHaNgEl> che simpaticone XD
<jester-> pier-m: win è il sistema non il pc
<pier-m> lo so è un'eresia
<pier-m> è per quello che parlavamo di portarsi as passo  solo l'so
<jester-> li si capisce perchè winz8 ha quell'intrfaccia
<DaRcHaNgEl> ti serve un portatile con le palle e certo non lo paghi poco
<jester-> guarda i dell
<DaRcHaNgEl> jester-: se deve fare quello che penso io
<DaRcHaNgEl> deve andare su i7
<DaRcHaNgEl> 16gb ram
<DaRcHaNgEl> ssd+hhd
<jester-> DaRcHaNgEl: costa quanto un mac
<jester-> 1400
<DaRcHaNgEl> nvidia dedicata
<DaRcHaNgEl> lascia perde che quella èna cacatella
<DaRcHaNgEl> io parlo di un portatile serio
<jester-> sui 1000 se la cava
<DaRcHaNgEl> dubito
<DaRcHaNgEl> dipende dalla vga
<jester-> peace ha preso un vaio j7 16 ram a 999
<jester-> ati però
<jester-> che dice che funza in linux
<DaRcHaNgEl> bisogna vedere
<DaRcHaNgEl> se lui deve fare applicazioni grafiche
<DaRcHaNgEl> piu grosso lo schermo e meglio è
<DaRcHaNgEl> quindi o 15p 17
<jester-> 15"
<jester-> 17 serve la cariola
<pier-m> l'idea di installare ubintu su una chiavetta da 16GB mi paceva tanto perchè così uso i pc che trovo dove  vado
<jester-> pier-m: pigli la 16 e vieni qui
<pier-m> e non devo compralo
<jester-> quella che hai la usi per installare
<jester-> sd meglio
<pier-m> securdisk?
<jester-> no le sd
<jester-> quello piatte ma serve il lettore
<pier-m> spiegati
<jester-> sd card
<pier-m> magari se unso un mini HHD
<pier-m> *HDD
<jester-> o ti pigli un hd usb alimentato
<jester-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital
<pier-m> anche un po più ingombrante ma sempre meno di un portatile
<jester-> pigli un 2.5%
<jester-> la rottura è l'alimentatore
<jester-> e comunque se non c'è usb3 la 2 è un collo di bottiglia, rallenta assai
<pier-m> vado anchio ciao e grazie di tutto
<DaRcHaNgEl> notte
<Riccardone> buongiorno
<Matt_91> enzotib: il problema persiste, io sto scaricando la iso... :(
<Matt_91> o.O come mai la iso persa 785MB?
<akis24> giorno
<Matt_91> e se fosse colpa della ram? magari è danneggiata? io ho provato ad invertire i due banchi, ma non cambia nulla...
<mibofra> Uhm ciao Matt_91 che succede?
<Matt_91> mibofra: ciao, il solito problema che mi affligge da 4-5gg
<Matt_91> mibofra: mi si blocca ubuntu in maniera apparentemente casuale mentre lo utilizzo e quasi sempre come do il comando di shutdown
<mibofra> Uhm non penso sia la ram...
<Matt_91> mibofra: i log non mi segnano nulla(forse non arriva a scrivere il processo) ed il pc si blocca completamente, non va in kernel panic...
<Matt_91> mibofra: è 4gg che ho purgato tutto il sistema grafico, tutti i pacchetti di xorg e i driver nvidia e reinstallati, ma nulla, ora mi sto scocciando e sto scaricando la iso e reinstallo tutto... anche se mi scoccia da morire -.-"
<Matt_91> mibofra: secondo me è colpa di plymouth, ma non so come purgarlo, visto che vorrebbe tirarsi dietro troppi pacchetti insieme XD
<mibofra> Matt_91: a me sa di più o di programmino fetente o di hd che sta per lasciarti xD
<mibofra> Matt_91: beh facile lo purghi con sudo dpkg --force-all -P pacco
<mibofra> E non si tira via nulla :P
<mibofra> Poi lo rimetti con apt
<Matt_91> mibofra: ora lo faccio allora XD
<ExPBoy> uhm
<mibofra> Matt_91: usando la release di test 13.10 ed aggiornando ogni giorno e facendo sta vita da un poco di anni so che fare xD
<Matt_91> mibofra: però non dirmi che mi sta per lasciare l'hd...:( perchè i presupposti ci sarebbero, visto che un mesetto fa ho sentito una mega grattata, bloccato il pc, riavviato, non si avviava più ubuntu, fatto un un check ed era un disastro XD
<mibofra> Dpkg è pane per i miei denti xD
<mibofra> Matt_91: beh allora xD
<christian__> Hola gente
<mibofra> Io direi chr un backuppino ci starebbe
<mibofra> Ciao christian__ :)
<Matt_91> mibofra: c'è gia XD
<Matt_91> ciao christian_
<mibofra> Matt_91: allora vai tranquillo :)
<christian__> Ho un paio di domande per voi:
<Matt_91> mibofra: ...uhm... problema: dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere pacco poiché non è installato
<christian__> La prima è: da ieri ho problemi con Youtube; si rifiuta di farmi vedere filmati in alta risoluzione; quando li avvio compare il messaggio "Il filmato non è al momento disponibile"; i filmati con risoluzione di 360p partono... come risolvo???
<Matt_91> christian__: problema di youtube, attendi e guardalo più tardi, se il video non è disponibile
<christian__> PS: uso il Flash di Adobe
<Matt_91> christian__: me lo auguro XD
<ExPBoy> Matt_91, lol al posto di  -pacco- metti ilo nome del pacco che devi togliere
<christian__> No no... lo fa SISTEMATICAMENTE con qualsiasi filmato in alta risoluzione.
<Matt_91> ExPBoy: guarda che scherzavo -.-"
<ExPBoy> meno male
<Matt_91> christian__: passami un video
<Matt_91> ExPBoy: altrimenti sarei veramente messo male XD
<ExPBoy> lol
<christian__> Matt_91 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBgBQJdRtFA
<ExPBoy> sai qui ne leggo parecchie e non mi stupisco più
<Matt_91> ExPBoy: pure io quando frequentavo spesso ne leggevo di tutti i colori XD, ma di questo meglio se ne parliamo in chat :D
<Matt_91> christian__: quello in 720(hd) non ti funziona?
<Matt_91> christian__: manco a me perchè non è disponibile, se la gente non li carica in hd il video non può essere in hd
<christian__> Matt_91: no, è il filmato che non parte. Non la sola risoluzione a 720p.
<Matt_91> christian__: ma se prima hai detto che non ti vanno solo quelli in hd...
<Matt_91> christian__: cosa esce se dai questo comando dal terminale? dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<christian__> Matt_91 Mi sono espresso male. I filmati a risoluzioni basse (un filmato per esempio era a 360p) partono, anche se per un istate compare lo stesso messaggio, ma poi il filmato parte.
<christian__> Matt_91 ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.297ubuntu0.12.10.1               amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Matt_91> christian__: comunque per risolvere definitivamente i problemi con flash, qui qualcuno mi maledirà, ma utilizzando Google Chrome che ha il flash player integrato e sempre aggiornato tutti sti problemi non si hanno mai
<Matt_91> (non chromium)
<christian__> Non sapevo ci fosse Chrome per Ubuntu...
<Matt_91> christian__: https://www.google.com/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> cristian_c: sapevo che qualcuno aveva qualcosa da ridire, ma è inutile dire di no, è il migliore :)
<cristian_c> lol
<christian__> Domanda stupida forse... ma... che senso ha fare un Software Center, se poi mi devo scaricare i file di installazione come facevo con Windows?... Io manco l'avevo mai cercato Chrome per Ubuntu, perché nel SC mi compariva solo Chromium...
<ui_> penso che c'entri il fatto che chrome è closed source e chromium è open
<Matt_91> christian__: hai ragione, e che alla base di questo OS ci sono dei principi(anche se a mio modo di vedere MOLTO discutibili) per alcune persone installare Google Chrome su Ubuntu è come bestemmiare, ma lasciamo perdere, tu prova e vedi se funziona fammi sapere
<christian__> Matt_91 Con me sfondi una porta aperta, riguardo a Chrome... usavo Chromium solo in mancanza dell' "originale"...
<Matt_91> christian__: in realtà è chromium che sta alla base di chrome, quindi l'originale dipende per cosa intendi originale, ma di questo: !chat
<christian__> ui_ In realtà il SC è pieno di software proprietario... Il problema, secondo me, è che non c'è un criterio preciso di inclusione dei software...
<Matt_91> !chat | christian__
<ubot-it> christian__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<christian__> Veniamo al secondo punto: siccome mi son stancato dei problemi (che io ho creato) di password e di qualche intoppo di troppo con XBMC, vorrei "piallare" tutto e ricominciare da zero... Se lo faccio, avendo montato \home su una partizione a parte, posso poi recuperare i file?
<Matt_91> christian__: ti rimangono tutti i dati degli utenti e tutte le loro impostazioni pari pari ha come ce le hai ora, l'unica cosa che dovrai rifare è reinstallare programmi non presenti di default che ti interessano
<christian__> In altre parole: se durante l'installazione indico come \home la partizione che adesso è \home, e creo gli stessi utenti che ho adesso, la home di ciascun utente rimarrà la stessa di adesso, giusto?
<Matt_91> esatto
<christian__> Ma mi trascino dietro anche le password???
<ui_> le password sono in /etc/shadow quindi no
<Matt_91> christian__: uhm... no no
<Matt_91> ui_: XD
<christian__> Per intendersi, vorrei solo tenermi i "documenti" (Documents, Video, Music, ecc...) e rifare tutto da zero...
<Matt_91> christian__: vai tranquillo, basta che non metti la spunta su formatta alla partizione /home ;)
<christian__> Matt_91 Ottimo... perché non vorrei mai che le password per qualche strano motivo risiedessero nella \home... così mi ritrovo punto e a capo...
<Matt_91> christian__: comunque non sei su windows che devi reinstallare per i problemi, potresti se hai voglia di imparare a provare a risolverli :)
<christian__> Matt_91 Voglia l'avrei... è che sono "viziato" dal modo di ragionare che usavo con Windows e tante cose di Ubuntu ancora non le capisco...
<ui_> un momento: le password di log in sono cancellate, ma altre sono nella home (per es. keyring e wireless, ho appena googolato)
<christian__> ... e vorrei risolvere i problemi per poter usare 'sto benedetto HTPC...
<Matt_91> ui_: non tutte, ma poi se cambia password quelle si perdono, perchè se non erro vengono criptate con la password di login che se cambia in fase di installazione non decripta e ricripta con quella nuova, CREDO
<christian__> Oddio che macello!... :D
<cristian_c> lol
<christian__> Matt_91 Te son cocolisimo! Funge Chrome e funge YouTube!
<uno> ciao
<christian__> Se riesco a far funzionare anche XBMC, potrei anche evitare di formattare ogni cosa! :D
<Matt_91> christian__: lo so, ma qui alcuni si fanno problemi che vengono raccolti dati personali, ma personalmente con tutto l'asenale che mi fornisce google i miei dati glie li lascio raccogliere XD son contento che hai risolto ;)
<christian__> Matt_91 Guarda, come ti dicevo, con me sfondi una porta aperta: sono un FELICISSIMO utente Android e Google in generale! Per me la questione dei dati non sussiste: sono dell'opinione "male non fare, paura non avere". Non ho segreti. :)
<christian__> Ultima questione (ma non so se questo è il canale giusto): ho diversi problemi con XBMC, tra i quali cito il mancato aggiornamento, plug-in non funzionanti (e Youtube è uno di quelli!!! ARGH!!): posso risolvere senza disinstallare, o faccio alla maniera di Microsoft?...
<christian__> Bon... intanto riavvio il computer. Grazie di tutto! ;)
<vlt> giooooorno
<akis24> giorno vlt
<cristian_c> vlt, sempre allegro :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> 1/3 in piu del mezza eta
<matteo> salve a tutti
<Guest2712> buongiorno a tutti.., scusate, ho urgente bisogno di aiuto
<Guest2712> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<WebbyIT> !qualcuno | Guest2712
<ubot-it> Guest2712: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest2712> ho ubuntu 13.04 su un toshiba e funziona tutto tranne le chiavette internet. Ho guardato se c'era usb-modeswitch ed è istallato con altri due pacchetti di aggiornamenti
<Guest2712> ma la chiavetta sembra non venga proprio riconosciuta
<Guest2712> e nei dispositivi non compare neanche come altro disco
<Guest2712> come posso risolvere il problema? Grazie in anticipo
<akis24> Guest2712: specifica anche che chiavetta almeno se qualcuno sa' ti risponde
<jester-> Guest2712: provarla in winz
<Guest2712> la chiavetta è una olivetti olicard 200 ma ho provato anche con una honda con lo stesso risultato
<jester-> Guest2712: cosi vedi se è ancora viva
<Guest2712> si, su questo pc ho win8 e funziona perfettamente, mentre su ubuntu blinca in continuazione e non viene riconosciuta
<jester-> Guest2712: la monta come una usb dati?
<Guest2712> no assolutamente muta
<Guest2712> ubuntu l'ho istallato ieri, potrebbe mancare qualche pacchetto necessario per il riconoscimento?
<Guest2712> tramite wi-fi e cavo lan funziona correttamente
<jester-> Guest2712: le key sono quasi tutte riconosciute dagli ultimi kernel
<jester-> Guest2712: nellocina di rete sulla try non compare?
<jester-> nell'icona
<Guest2712> no
<Guest2712> ma anche la mia che stò usando ora sull'altro pc su quello non viene riconosciuta
<jester-> Guest2712: dice risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3484317
<Guest2712> provo a caricare i driver manualmente come dice lì, intanto grazie
<Guest2712> spero di risolvere
<Guest74755> Rieccomi... (ero "christian__")
<checco> ciao a tutti ....
<checco> avrei una piccola domanda
<akis24> checco: aspettavamo quello :) prego
<checco> ho creato una partizione ext 4 sul mio hd interno,da dove lavoro norlmalmente con ubuntu, vorrei usarla per mettere dei dati, ma non mi fa creare cartelle
<jester-> checco: se ci vai con nutilus lanciato da terminale con gksu nautilus?
<checco> ho la 13.04 uso il programma di gestione file standard
<jester-> che nautilus è
<jester-> checco: se hai ubuntu e non xbuntu o lubuntu o kubuntu
<checco> ubuntu 13.04 il programma che uso si chiama file 3.6.3
<jester-> checco: il file manager di default in ubuntu è nautilus
<checco> aaa ok scusate
<checco> 3.6.3
<jester-> checco: 3.6.3 cosa
<checco> la versione di nautilus
<jester-> checco: terminale: gksu nautilus
<jester-> e ha ii permessi root
<checco> a ok ci riesco
<checco> ma per farlo senza per forza andare sul terminale?
<jester-> fai una cartella
<checco> ok ti seguo
<jester-> e poi dai chhown tuouser:tuouser
<jester-> o chmod 777 cartella che cosi scrivono cani e porci
<jester-> chown tuouser:tuouser
<checco> no non ti seguo,, creato cartella
<jester-> devi andare col terminale nel punto di mount
<checco> e poi
<jester-> sara in /media/sticazz
<jester-> cd /media/sticass
<jester-> sudo chown pirillo:pirillo lacartella
<jester-> oppure sudo chmod 777 lacartella
<checco> mi sono perso poi mia figlia mi chiama,,, mi devi scusare,,,,:-) a dopo
<jester-> checco: poi dentro alla cartella ci scrivi senza gksu o sudo
<Lucky> Ragazzi Ubuntu 12.04.3 ha i nuovi kernel che possono far funzionare le schede video con porta HDMI?
<mibofra> Lucky: pro la live magari hai fortuna :)
<jester-> Lucky: non è il kernel ma il driver video, che scheda hai
<mibofra> *prova
<Lucky> ho una nvidia geforce 610
<mibofra> I proprietari calzan a pennello
<jester-> Lucky: installi il driver e dovrebbe funzare
<jester-> poi setti con nvidia-settings il secondo monitor o tv
<jester-> Lucky: nvidia-current
<jester-> ma fallo da driver aggiuntivi o poi fa casino con l'open
<Lucky> il fatto è che ho bisogno della live per usare Gparted per partizionare un nuovo HardDisk e poi spostare i file e volevo usare ubuntu...
<jester-> Lucky: nella live non puoi installare il propietario ma starà usando l'open che hdmi dovrebbe supportare
<Lucky> Non voglio installarlo ho gia Slackware
<jester-> a che ti serve hdmi per spostare files da live
<ExPBoy> bho
<Lucky> ho solo il cavo hdmi purtroppo sono obbligato
<Lucky> il VG
<Lucky> il VGA è un vecchio ricordo...
<jester-> Lucky: stai usando la 13.04?
<Lucky> No per il monto sto usando Windows ora sul pc...
<Lucky> però volevo sapere se la 12.04 andava bene per scaricarla
<ExPBoy> Lucky, non ci capisco più niente
<Lucky> e metterla sulla pennetta
<jester-> Lucky: scaricati kubuntu 13.04
<jester-> coi video è quella che becca meglio
<Lucky> ha Gparted?
<ExPBoy> -.-
<jester-> Lucky: certo che si
<jester-> avrà kparted
<jester-> editor partizioni c'è in tutte la live
<Lucky> va bene basta che ha un programma per partizzionare :)
<jester-> Lucky: usi slak e fai da gui?  si puo fare anche xfdisk da terminale
<jester-> sudo xfdisk /dev/sdx
<Lucky> Ma secondo voi ragazzi per un hard disk dove metterò solo film, musica,immagini, alcuni file di testo e backup qual'è il migliore file system??
<jester-> Lucky: se condividi con winz ntfs se no ext4
<Lucky> ok, grazie :)
<checco> jester:
<checco> sono tornato
<Lucky> Ora aspetto che si scarichi Kubuntu e poi provo :)
<Guest2712> jester, scusa, ci ho provato ma non và
<Lucky> Ciao e grazie per l'aiuto
<checco> mi puoi rispiegare per favore passo passo dopo la creazione della cartella i passaggi?
<checco> jester: ?
<Guest2712> scusa jester, ci sei ancora?
<jester-> Guest2712: eh
<jester-> Guest2712: se non registri un nick è dara ricordare che sei da guest
<Guest2712> hai ragione, accedo e torno, scusa
<nino_> necessito aiutino con apache vitrualhost name based! ho creato due pagine distinte da cartelle all'interno di /var/www/nino1 e nino2 di cui nino1 viene visualizzata mentre nino2 no!
<jester-> !chat | nino_ vedi pure li
<ubot-it> nino_ vedi pure li: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nino_> perdonami! ciao!
<checco> ciao a tutti , come faccio ad usare una partizione ext4 del mio hd come archivio di file multimediali? il problema è che non riesco a creare cartelle e spostare file dalla partizione di ubuntu
<checco> jester- ;
<checco> jester- :
<jester-> checco: dove è montata la partizione in cui hai creato la cartella
<checco> è montata nello stesso hd interno del mio pc dove ho solo ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> checco: e ma il punto di mount qual'è
<checco> ti ricordi prima avevo la bimba che mi cercava e non potevo trattenermi in chat
<jester-> checco: di sicuro è in /media
<checco> sono un po negato
<checco> come ti aiuto,
<checco> ti faccio vedere tutte le partizioni? dammi un comando
<jester-> che terminale dai il comando: mount e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028312/
<checco> jester- la partizione in questione è etichettata come "multimedia"
<checco> li vorrei ricreare una sorta di home simile a quella di ubuntu con musica video documenti ecc ecc
<jester-> checco: cd /media/checco
<checco> fatto
<jester-> checco: il tuo user è checco?
<checco> si checco
<jester-> checco: sudo chown checco:checco multimedia
<checco> fatto ,,,
<jester-> prova a scrivere da user
<jester-> dentro alla multimedia
<checco> ok provo adesso chiudo terminale e tutto e provo
<checco> ok perfetto adesso riesco a fare tutto ,,,,
<checco> grazie mille jester-
<jester-> de nada
<jester-> checco: se crei altra cartella stesso procedimento
<Lor-enz> ciao ragazzi, aiuto, una settimana senza web, chiavetta non riconosciuta.
<Lor-enz> ubuntu 12.04 lts pennetta usb onda mw833up
<Lor-enz> ubuntu 12.04 lts pennetta usb onda mw833up non riconosciuta
<jester-> Lor-enz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=403233
<Lor-enz> grazie, ora vedo, ma ne ho provate di ogni
<jester-> Lor-enz: e prova la live 13.04
<Lor-enz> cosa intendi per live 13.4
<Lor-enz> 4
<Lor-enz> 04
<Lor-enz> installare la nuova versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> il cd live. quello che serve per installare da prova ubuntu senza installare
<Lor-enz> ok
<Lor-enz> ci provo grazie, ciao
<akis24> ciao
<Matteror> ciAO
<Matteror> dead
<Matteror> you
<Matteror> ngul a mammt
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<davide___> raga per stampare da terminale che comandi devo usare
<jester-> davide___: lpr
<jester-> lpr $HOME/prova  se prova è nella home
<bobolone> salve
<bobolone> c'è qualcuno?
<davide___> raga per stampare da terminale che comandi devo usare
<Riccardone> esco
<Matt_91> 'sera, se piallo ubuntu, poi posso recuperare gli utenti e le loro passwor estraendo qualche cartella dal beckup?
<davide___> qiut
<Matt_91_> ... se faccio il bekup seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/BackupConTar mentre elabora, elabora nella / ? perchè mi dice che lo spazio è finito, anche se nella destinazione ci sono lotre 400GB liberi...
<enzotib> Matt_91_, quando verifichi che ci sono 400GB liberi?
<Matt_91_> enzotib: anche adesso :)
<Matt_91_> enzotib: sto facendo con dd, utilizzo un sacco di spazio e tempo in più, ma amen...
<enzotib> Matt_91_, vabbè, problema risolto
<Matt_91_> enzotib: tanto con sta rottura di scatole ci ho perso già 5gg
<Matt_91_> enzotib: già che reinstallo faccio un po di modifiche al disco, e mi becuppo tutto e converto la partizione dei dati in NTFS in ext4... :D
<incazzato> bella fregatura
<incazzato> elimina ubuntu 13.04 e reinstalla
<Matt_91_> tutto qui?
<incazzato> attenzione questa operazione ekiminerà tutti i programmi, documenti, fotografie, e musica e qualsiasi altro file DA UBUNTU 13.04
<incazzato> MI HA LEVATO LE PERTIZIONI CON WIN 8
<incazzato> DA UBUNTU
<Matt_91_> hai letto male, mi dispiace
<incazzato> CHI MI RISARCISCE?????????
<Matt_91_> il software viene rialsciato senza garanzia
<incazzato> STO CAVOLO
<incazzato> L'ITALIANO E' ITALIANO
<incazzato> DA UBUNTU
<incazzato> INVECE HA CANCELLATO TUTTE LE PARTIZIONI
<Matt_91_> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<incazzato> COMPRESE QUELLE DI AVVIO
<incazzato> MA COME SI FA???????
<incazzato> QUELLO CHE DOVEVO FARE IO ERA FORMATTARE LE PARTIZIONI DA WIN 8 E RICOMINCIARE DA CAPO
<incazzato> ALMENO COSI NON CANCELLAVA
<incazzato> DICO UN PO DI BUON SENSO
<remix_tj> incazzato: sai anche cosa vuol dire senza garanzia?
<incazzato> SAI COSA VUOL DIRE IN ITALIANO DA UBUNTU
<incazzato> SOLO DA UBUNTU E NO CHE CANCELLA TUTTE LE PARTIZIONI
<remix_tj> incazzato: non discuto. Ubuntu e tutto il software libero in generale viene rilasciato senza garanzia, quindi sono affari tuoi i problemi che ti crea o che ti crei perchè non hai fatto il backup prima di fare un operazione del genere.
<incazzato> praticamente e come se avessi avuto un virus o peggio
<incazzato> mi ha cancellato tutte le partizioni
<incazzato> ciò che era ntfs me l'ha portato in ext4 senza che mi ha chiesto il permesso
<remix_tj> si ma tu l'hai fatto un backup prima di fare ste operazioni che non sono per niente tranquille (anzi sono pericolosissime)?
<incazzato> ma ritornavo in efi e mi si ripartiva tutto
<incazzato> ora non ho più niente
<incazzato> e neanche si avvia tra l'altro
<remix_tj> amen
<incazzato> quindi se mi dici amen significa che alcune procedure non sono state fatte bene? giusto?
<remix_tj> non lo so
<remix_tj> non conosco quella funzione
<incazzato> se vuoi te la rispiego
<incazzato> non mi si avvia ubuntu
<remix_tj> ma anche se fosse stata fatta male sono affari tuoi in ogni caso perchè a) il software è senza garanzia b) non hai fatto un backup
<remix_tj> incazzato: capisco cosa puoi aver fatto
<remix_tj> ma ti ripeto, non so se quella funzione è sbagliata o no, so solo che quello che ha sbagliato a non fare il backup sei tu
<incazzato> ma la garanzia era che ritornando in uefi mi ri ripartiva tutto e non teneva conto del resto installato
<incazzato> se mi dice che elimina ubuntu e reinstalla solo ubuntu, cosa c'entra che mi elimina tutte le partizioni esistenti
<remix_tj> no no
<incazzato> e dimmi tu, la cosa da fare era formattare da win 8 col software e ricominciare da capo
<incazzato> mi avrebbe letto tutte le partizioni e io avrei deciso dove installare ubuntu studio
<remix_tj> anche si, poteva essere un idea. oppure durante la fase di installazione fare il partizionamento manuale
<incazzato> credevo che era in grado visto l'italiano preciso a parole e non nei fatti
<incazzato> perchè mi dice tipo d'istallazione: questo pc ha instalato ubuntu 13.04 come procedere?
<incazzato> elimina ubuntu 13.04 e reinstalla
<incazzato> attenzione::::::::
<incazzato> questa operazione
<incazzato> eliminerà
<incazzato> tutti i programmi, documenti
<incazzato> ecc..
<first_choice> cmq l'italiano anche tu non lo conosci molto bene
<incazzato> da ubuntu 13.04
<first_choice> da come scrivi
<incazzato> da ubuntu 13.04
<incazzato> capisci
<incazzato> da ubuntu
<Matt_91_> incazzato: secondo me hai fatto "usa l'intero disco"
<incazzato> invece mi elimina tutte le partizioni
<incazzato> ma siamo fuori
<Matt_91_> incazzato: recupera i dati con testdisk e amen
<remix_tj> seh testdisk
<incazzato> chi gli ha detto di eliminare tutte le partizioni
<incazzato> che tra l'altro erano un bel po
<Matt_91_> remix_tj: se deve recuperare solo documenti e file in genere gli basta
<Matt_91_> incazzato: tu gli hai detto di eliminarle
<incazzato> da ubuntu
<remix_tj> Matt_91_: dubito per tutto il sistema. L'ho usato su grosse quantità di dati e ci vuole tanta tanta pazienza per scarsi risultati (specialmente se ci hai formattato sopra)
<incazzato> non mi diceva di eliminare e formattare tutte e 500 giga
<Matt_91_> incazzato: e comunque la dicitura circa giusta è: Attenzione questa operazione liminerà tutti i programm, documenti, ecc... DALL'INTERO DISCO
<incazzato> se volete potete fare la prova anche voi
<incazzato> i comandi dicono proprio da ubuntu
<Matt_91_> incazzato: non preoccuparti, come finisco il beckup(che io lo faccio a differenza di qualcuno) sto per reinstallare ubuntu
<incazzato> da quella partizione
<incazzato> grazie matt_91
<incazzato> vedrai che ho ragione
<incazzato> anzi per certi versi vi sto dicendo in qualche modo che si potrebbe eliminare un intero archivio in ntfs senza problemi
<incazzato> come se fosse il peggior virus
<incazzato> avevo un sacco di documenti
<nannes> non solo l'hdd è ripartizionato, ma sono stati copiati i dati di ubuntu nel processo d'installazione. Dati che hanno sovrascritto quelli pre-esistenti
<incazzato> esatto
<akis24> forse se prima leggevi  ti saresti risparmiato  tutto.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica#Partizionamento    e avresti letto  " È consigliabile effettuare un backup dei propri dati sensibili prima di cominciare la procedura d'installazione. " tra le altre cose
<massy> salve
<incazzato> come dicevo prima in uefi ubuntu non si installa
<nannes> comunque sia, il miglior modo è usare un software professionale per il recupero dei dati, e non testdisk
<nannes> La tipologia di recupero RAW, visto che le partizioni sono state cambiate
<nannes> comunque, incazzato, sei stato alquanto imprudente
<nannes> era la prima volta che installavi ubuntu?
<nannes> perché non hai chiesto aiuto a qualcuno prima di agire?
<nannes> sapevi quello che stavi facendo o no?
<incazzato> no e ti spiego il perchè
<nannes> il punto sta lì.
<incazzato> se la procedura mi dice solo da ubuntu, significa solo nella partizione ext4
<incazzato> quindi mi leggi le altre partizioni e non le tocchi
<incazzato> invece paft
<incazzato> tutto in ext4
<nannes> Sarei proprio curioso di vedere uno screenshot di questi messaggi. Completi di *ogni passo* della procedura che hai eseguito
<panzer_> ciao ragazzi sono nella emme chi mi da una mano??
<incazzato> tutto perso
<incazzato> e n eanche si avvia tra l'altro
<incazzato> na sciagura
<nannes> incazzato: è inutile continuare a piangersi addosso. Al tuo posto userei il tempo per recuperare i dati nel miglior modo possibile
<massy> panzer_: dicci tutto
<incazzato> e come?
<nannes> Te l'ho detto.
<panzer_> allora: premetto che sono impedito da paura
<panzer_> uso win 7 e mi è saltata fuori uan schermata
<panzer_> rossa
<massy> panzer_: e che centra questa chat ubuntu-it con windows7
<panzer_>  ora sono su ubunto "provvisorio" e il pc mi gira a meraviglia
<massy> okay sorry
<massy> ehehehe
<panzer_> come faccio  salvare tutti i dati di 7  per poi formattare il tutto??
<massy> soluzione: metti ubuntu da provvisorio a definitivo
<panzer_> sono nel posto sbagkiatOO'
<massy> cosa intendi per salvare?
<panzer_> sbagliato?
<massy> dipende
<panzer_> beckup
<massy> che dati vuoi salvare? i tuoi personali?
<panzer_> di una partizione
<massy> hai un hdd esterno??
<panzer_> si  foto film ecc ecc
<incazzato> se avessi saputo avrei fatto il backup
<panzer_> si
<incazzato> ma ero certo che avrebbe letto le partizioni
<massy> bene trasferisci tutto la sopra e hai fatto il tuo backup
<panzer_> ma cvome?????
<panzer_> :(
<massy> dipende da quanti giga hai, dci vuole tempo
<massy> col copia e incolla
<massy> il piu semplice
<nannes> incazzato: Sì Sì Blah Blah Blah, stai ancora parlando del latte versato. Al tuo posto penserei a raccoglierlo, all'istante. Prima di sovrascrivere dati ;)
<panzer_> di giga ne ho in abbondanza sull'esterno
<massy> okay
<panzer_> mi puoi dire passo a passo come fare??
<panzer_> hai tempo?
<massy> vai nella direrctory dove hai ui tuoi file,m li selezioni tutti, e fai copia e poi incolli nella directory di destinazione
<nannes> incazzato: ovviamente, solo se erano dati veramente importanti. In caso contrario, non vale la pena perder tempo. Il recupero di dati persi è un processo lungo e faticoso
<panzer_> ok..............ma la directory di ubuntu.......dove  azz è???
<panzer_> e coem faccio a  sapere il disco c da copiuare?
<massy> la directory di ubuntu??
<massy> asp
<panzer_> si
<massy> fammi capire bene
<panzer_> ok
<massy> tu adesso su quale sistema operativo sei
<massy> ubu provvisorio?
<panzer_> per prima cosa sono imbranato ma questo l'hai già capito
<panzer_> si provvisorio
<massy> okay allora fai così
<panzer_> fa le domande che rispondo
<panzer_> :)
<massy> riavvii, e ritorninel tuo windows7
<panzer_> aspetta
<panzer_> non mi fa entare
<massy> da li vai nella directory dove hai i tuoi file
<massy> ah
<panzer_> entrare neanche in modalità provvisoria
<panzer_>  schermata rossa
<massy> mm
<massy> azz
<panzer_>  credo che sia saltato qualcosa
<incazzato> comunque grazie a tutti, la prossima volta farò il backup promesso. cazzo tutti i file di anni fa. però dai, minchia
<massy> questo particolare mi sfugge
<massy> ok
<panzer_> :(
<massy> dunque
<massy> asp che cerco una soluzione
<Matt_91> panzer_: ma da provvisorio che vuol dire? da live?
<panzer_> io ora navigo con il live
<Matt_91> panzer_: allora vedi di sicuro i dati su windows dall live, o no?
<panzer_> se accendo il pc senza cd di ubuntu dentro  non mi parte seven
<panzer_> neanche premendo f8 per modalità provvisoria
<massy> salve matt_91
<panzer_> in teoria li vedo...
<Matt_91> massy: puoi dirmi ciao :)
<panzer_> ma su ubuntu sono anni che non metto le mani
<panzer_> non ci capisco una mazza qua
<Matt_91> massy: anche se non ti ho mai "visto" qui
<first_choice> panzer_ se apri il file manager dal live di ubuntu vedrai anche la partizione con windows 7
<panzer_> ???????? non ditemi che siete in crisi anche voi.............
<panzer_> e dove sarebbe sto coso......mi viene da piangere..
<Matt_91> panzer_: no no io sto facendo la stessa cosa che dovresti fare tu XD
<massy> Matt_91: son stato via per un pò
<Matt_91> panzer_: non hai la barra a dx?
<massy> Matt_91: son 6 mesi che frequento la chat
<panzer_> no nessuna barra
<Matt_91> massy: lo dici a me? frequentavo il chan regolarment emi sa più di 1 anno fa XD
<panzer_> ho un ubunto vecchio come me
<Matt_91> panzer_: no no allora scarica quallo nuovo
<panzer_> e madio...............
<panzer_> che casino è??
<massy> hihih
<Matt_91> panzer_: se sai scrivere almeno 6anni li hai, quindi il supporto è saltato
<panzer_> con questo non posso fare nulla???
<massy> io ho ubuntu 12.04.02
<Matt_91> panzer_: ma che versione di ubuntu è, lo sai almeno? :)
<panzer_> ..................no...........
<panzer_> :(
<massy> mmm
<panzer_> poveri noi
<Matt_91> prire un terminale lo sai fare? :) ctrl+alt+t
<massy> sara la 9 o la 10
<panzer_> povero me........
<panzer_> non funge nulla qua
<massy> azz
<massy> cmq se riesci a navigare nel menu, cerca il terminale
<massy> di solito lo trovi in menu/accessori/terminale
<Matt_91> ctrl+alt+t e ci scrivi dentro: lsb_release -a
<Matt_91> panzer_: se non ci riesci... creca qualcuno di reale :D
<panzer_> ci riusciro?
<panzer_> m!!
<massy> si dai sforzati
<massy> ce la puoi fare
<panzer_> mi ricordo che qua da voi  ci sono dei genii ...pazienti!
<Matt_91> panzer_: metti un annuncio in una bacheca "cerco aiuto per ubuntu. windows mi ha stufato." XD
<Matt_91> panzer_: ma sei sicuro che sia ubuntu?
<first_choice> in realtà è il sistema operativo della Clementoni
<Matt_91> panzer_: mi piacerebbe vedere una foto del desktop :)
<panzer_> terminale trovato!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Matt_91> uuuuuuuu
<panzer_> :D :D
<panzer_> sono un figo
<panzer_> :D
<panzer_> ora?
<Matt_91> panzer_: scrivici dentro: lsb_release -a
<Matt_91> panzer_: premi INVIO e mi dici che versione di ubuntu hai :)
<panzer_> 11.4
<panzer_> :)
<massy> cavoli
<massy> vakkiotta
<panzer_> :D :D :D
<Matt_91> panzer_: uhm... no, io scaricherei la 13.04...
<panzer_> ora che versione siamo
<massy> minimo dovresti scaricare la 12.04
<Matt_91> panzer_: un secondo ma che pc hai? le sai le caratteristiche? perè se è troppo barella.. no
<panzer_> matt........... già sono in broda....ancora mi fai domande tecniche..
<panzer_> :D
<panzer_> secondo te so le caratterostiche del pc??
<first_choice> scusate ma che problema c'è con la versione 11.4?
<Matt_91> panzer_: quanti hanni ha il pc?
<panzer_> :D
<Matt_91> first_choice: che se non erro non è nemeno più supportata
<first_choice> per fare un backup dei dati funziona anche quella
<Matt_91> first_choice: ma se lo vuole installare
<panzer_> qua goira
<Matt_91> first_choice: il beckup e il preinstallazione
<first_choice> Matt_91 , io avevo capito che voleva fare un backup dei dati che ha su win7
<panzer_> si si quello
<panzer_> copiare una partizione di seven
<Matt_91> first_choice: io invece ho capito che vuole installare ubuntu, ma vuole mantenere i dati
<panzer_> no no
<Matt_91> panzer_: ho capito male?
<first_choice> lol forse
<Matt_91> first_choice: XD
<panzer_> il pc lo usa anche mio papa e ubuntu  è un casino per lui
<panzer_> per me invece no............
<panzer_> :D
<panzer_> una decina
<Matt_91> panzer_: -.-" allora con il filemanager apri la partizione di windows fai copia e incolli dove vuoi incollare e fine
<Matt_91> first_choice: forse per certo :D
<panzer_> sto usando ubuntu solo per poter salvare il salvabile di seven
<first_choice> Matt_91: ehe
<Matt_91> panzer_: poi passi a 8?XD
<panzer_> e il filecoso dov'è?
<panzer_> dove lo trovo il filemanager
<panzer_> ??
<Matt_91> first_choice: tutta colpa di massy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029084/
<Matt_91> XD
<Matt_91> panzer_: è esplora risorse tanto per intenderci
<Matt_91> panzer_: essendo che non mi ricordo il menù di quella versione... non so che dirti, ma c' gnome o unity?
<panzer_> a ok.........
<Matt_91> panzer_: hai la barra a sinistra o quella in alto?
<panzer_> comunque copio e incollo sull'esterno e il beckup è fatto??
<panzer_> in alto
<Matt_91> panzer_: dei soli file si
<panzer_> quindi foto film  salvo tutto?
<Matt_91> panzer_: idea!!! scrivi nel terminale: nautilus
<panzer_> scrivo aspetta
<Matt_91> panzer_: ti si apre il filemanager senza aprirlo nel menù XD
<panzer_> bella sta cosa..
<panzer_> ora il dico c quale sarebbe??
<Matt_91> panzer_: apri e vedi ;)
<panzer_> :)
<panzer_> le foto dovrei vederle o mi manca qualche codec secondo voi?
<Matt_91> panzer_: ma non potevi metter dento il cd di windows 7 e fargli ripristinare il sistema?
<first_choice> Matt_91, massy è sparito dopo che è stato chiarito che non voleva installare ubuntu...calo di pressione
<Matt_91> panzer_: no no c'è tutto
<Matt_91> first_choice: XD
<panzer_> posso farlo?
<Matt_91> panzer_: comunque il papà si abitua ad usare ubuntu è... come hanno fatto i miei genitori è mia sorella, li ho minacciati, o usate ubuntu e vi do una mano o se usate windows vi arrangiate XD
<Matt_91> panzer_: tutto puoi fare con ubuntu, basta essere capaci :p
<panzer_> ma va?? :D
<panzer_> basta essere capaci
<first_choice> panzer_ : da come usi il pc credevo fossi tu il papà
<panzer_> raga.........
<first_choice> :D
<panzer_> copiare coem faccio??
<panzer_> :D
<panzer_> :D :D :D
<panzer_> lui è anche peggio
<panzer_> :D
<Matt_91> first_choice: hahahaha
<Matt_91> panzer_: fai copia e incolla, come su windows!!!
<panzer_> ma guarda te........
<panzer_> sto ubuntu mi intrippa
<panzer_> ragazzi grazie siete grandi a  presto
<massy> panzer_: poi ti intripperà a tal punto, che skiferai windows
<first_choice> panzer_ ma ci sei riuscito?
<panzer_> si sta copiando i dati....
<panzer_> in una partizione a parte
<first_choice> oh bene, una storia con un lieto fine ehe
<panzer_> aspetta a dirlo................
<panzer_> che qua...........
<panzer_> :D
<first_choice> :D
<panzer_> ma allora il beckup è solo questo?
<panzer_> credevo di installare chissà che programma
<first_choice> panzer_ in sostanza si, il backup è questo
<panzer_> grazie  ragazzi ora faccio il figo con mio papa'
<panzer_> :D :D
<panzer_> lui...che non sa usare ubuntu..
<panzer_> hahhahah
<first_choice> lol
<first_choice> sono sicuro che farete la gara di chi sa utilizzare ubuntu meglio
<panzer_> ;)
<panzer_> ciao alla prossima e grazie ancora a tutti
<first_choice> ciao di nulla :D
<giuseppenapoli> buoan  sera  cè  qualcuno in  chat  che  mi potrebbe  aiutare  per  l'istallazione  di  lubuntu ?
<giuseppenapoli> trj hd0,o NTFS5  NO WUBILDR
<giuseppenapoli> BUONA SERA  cè  qualcuno  in  chat  ch  mi potrebbe  iiutare   a  istallare  lubuntu '
<giuseppenapoli> ?
<akis24> magari seguire la guida giuseppenapoli
<akis24> giuseppenapoli:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<giuseppenapoli>  NO WUBILDR
<giuseppenapoli> ma  che  posso  sapere  che  significa?
<akis24> giuseppenapoli: significa leggere e imparare come installare e se serve chiedere qui anche
<giuseppenapoli> ma  vale  anche per  l'istallazionedi lubuntu?
<akis24> certo giuseppenapoli
<giuseppenapoli> ok  grazie !
<giuseppenapoli> buona sera!
<akis24> di nulla ciao
<preppyrock> buonasera. ho dei problemi di blocco del mio pc desk, senza alcuna ragiona apparente, incomprensibile il problema. domando sapreste indicarmi un buon programma di diagnostica hardware per ubuntu? grazie
<preppyrock> ciao jester- per caso potresti aiutarmi?  ho dei problemi di blocco del mio pc desk, senza alcuna ragiona apparente, incomprensibile il problema. domando sapreste indicarmi un buon programma di diagnostica hardware per ubuntu? grazie
<jester-> preppyrock: spiega blocco
<preppyrock> jester-: c'è poco da spiegare, non c'è una combinazione o un evento che potrebbe identificarlo, s'inchioda e non c'è verso di sbloccare. ho pensato al controller dvi del monitor, ma fa uguale anche con la vga...
<jester-> preppyrock: sicuro che non sia il sistema ciucco? provato con la live?
<preppyrock> jester-: si blocca anche prima della richiesta di login
<jester-> prova con il cdlive
<jester-> cosi escludi se è il sistema
<preppyrock> jester-: per conto mio è proprio il ferro che non va, se si ingessa prima del login... e mi riparte se riavvio da versione recovery
<jester-> preppyrock: con le supposizioni non risolvi
<preppyrock> jester-: ovvio che proverò anche il tuo consiglio, sì certo hai ragione, ma non so cosa pensare
<jester-> preppyrock: da recovery non schiatta?
<preppyrock> jester-: hai un diagnostico serio da indicarmi? tipo sisoft sandra su winzozz per esempio
<jester-> smart ma se crascia come verifichi
<preppyrock> jester-: da recovery si avvia senza problemi con la risoluzione ridotta, poi riavvio e siamo dacapo
<jester-> e non so le stringhe oltre a verificare hd
<jester-> preppyrock: comincia a provare la live
<preppyrock> jester-: ma con la versione recovery smart funziona?
<preppyrock> jester-: sine tranquillo provo anche con la live, tanto fa 100 che 101...
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<preppyrock> jester-: la sto lanciando, scrivo dal piccolo adesso, ma ti faccio sapere. grazie amico, a presto...
<massy> okay gente vado a nanna
<massy> a domani
<massy> ciao
<Midy> ciao a tutti
<Midy> ragazzuoli ma ce qualcuno abbastanza paziente da sentire/rispondere alla mia domanda su istallazione ubuntu su macbook por?^
<Midy> peo?
<Midy> pro?
<ui_> !chiedi | Midy
<ubot-it> Midy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Midy> va bene, calmi e sangue freddo :). in ogni caso la mia non e una domanda ma un discorso, ho il MacBook Pro 15" del 2008 volevo fare il triple boot con refit, con osx e winnox sono apposto, non avendo mai usato ubuntu volevo una mano/consiglio su come e cosa fare o non fare.
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<spartacus_72> sera
<Riccardone> c'è pace stasera ...
<xubuntu> salve
<Guest79760> salve
<Guest79760> ho un problema
<Guest79760> mi serve uno script che faccia in modo che quando do lo spegnimento del pc, prima di spegnerlo alzi la luminosita al massimo
<Guest79760> ho visto che allaccensione si puo fare andando a modificare il file in rc.local con echo brightness.. pero a me servirebbe allo spegnimento, grazie
<Guest79760> ho visto che se all accensione do questo comando funziona
<Guest79760> echo 9 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Guest79760> e mi alza la luce al massimo
<Guest79760> ma a me servirebbe uno per alzarla al massimo alluscita grazie
<remix_tj> Guest79760: crea uno script bash che lancia quel comando in /etc/rc2.d/ e lo chiami K01screen. Così viene eseguito in fase di spegnimento (K) come primo script (01), se non ricordo male
<Guest79760> ah ok grazie
<Guest79760> ora vedo che riesco a fare
<remix_tj> Guest79760: diciamo che tutti gli script che si trovano in /etc/rc2.d/ che cominciano per K vengono eseguiti in fase di spegnimento
<remix_tj> se non sbaglio
<Guest79760> ok ora vedo
<remix_tj> Guest79760: infatti mi sono sbagliato, devi fare lo script in /etc/rc0.d/ per lo spegnimento e /etc/rc6.d/ per i riavvii
<Guest79760> ah ho visto
<Guest79760> ma e rischioso??
<remix_tj> no per niente
<remix_tj> Guest79760: se su rc.local non hai nient'altro oltre a quel comando (cioè ci sono solo righe che cominciano per # e un exit 0) puoi copiare il file rc.local in /etc/rc0.d/ e chiamarlo K01brightness
<Guest79760> mmm
<Guest79760> fammi pensare
<mibofra> remix_tj, ma gli dicevo anche con rc.local dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> anche se sta cosa mi par stramba
<Guest79760> mibofra, ma rc.local lo fa all/avvio
<Guest79760> a me serve allo spegnimento
<mibofra> io direi da segnalazione bug
<mibofra> Guest79760, e nel caso usi cron
<mibofra> che fai prima di rc e co xD
<mibofra> ma va bene anche come dice remix_tj
<mibofra> a proposito ciao remix_tj xD
<remix_tj> mibofra: cron mi sembra totalmente fuoriluogo
<Guest79760> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030316/
<remix_tj> eventualmente si, segnalerei il bug
<Guest79760> cos] va fatto?
<remix_tj> Guest79760: si va bene così
<Guest79760> e lo chiamo?
<remix_tj> K01brightness
<mibofra> remix_tj, script da avviare ecc è comodo comunque si qui rc è più pertinente
<Guest79760> remix_tj, sto facendo grazie
<Guest79760> fatto vediaamo
<Guest79760> spengo
<hgovhrt0hbb> remix_tj: niente
<hgovhrt0hbb> non va
<hgovhrt0hbb> mi sa che ci rinuncio
<remix_tj> hgovhrt0hbb: strano
<hgovhrt0hbb> mi viene anche lascritta nello splash screen quando spengo di quel comando
<hgovhrt0hbb> ma di fatto non alza la lce+
<hgovhrt0hbb> grazie comunquue
<remix_tj> il file che hai fatto è eseguibile? cioè se fai ls -l /etc/rc2.d/K01brightness ha tutti i flag di esecuzione?
<mibofra> uhm hgovhrt0hbb io intanto segnalerei il bug velocemente
<hgovhrt0hbb> e tanto che lo segnalo è del pc mio iol bug non credo di linux
<mibofra> beh se lo vede allo spegnimento penso lo esegua
<hgovhrt0hbb> eh invece non si alza la lce
<remix_tj> hgovhrt0hbb: se lo lanci a mano la luce si alza?
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, se altri hanno la tua stessa problematica magari la sistemano, a questo serve segnalar il bug
<hgovhrt0hbb> come si lacia a mano?
<mibofra> dal terminale
<remix_tj> sudo /etc/rc.2/K01brightness
<hgovhrt0hbb> mibofra: si tutti quelli che hanno il mio pc la hanno
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, allora mi par un bug, concordi remix_tj ?
<remix_tj> direi di si, è un bug
<hgovhrt0hbb> ma non andava messo in rc.0??
<remix_tj> hgovhrt0hbb: cerca su launchpad se qualcuno ha avuto il tuo stesso problema e magari c'è anche qualche suggerimento di soluzione
<remix_tj> hgovhrt0hbb: si scusa, ho sbagliato a dire, volevo dire rc0.d
<remix_tj> non rc.2
<hgovhrt0hbb> no ma sul forum anche altri lo dicevamo
<mibofra> remix_tj, ah i bug, li risolvi e ne spuntano altri come funghi...
<hgovhrt0hbb> aspetta un secondo
<hgovhrt0hbb> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=525432&mobile=off
<hgovhrt0hbb> se leggi alla fine lìautore è arrivato alla medesima conclusione mia per risolvere il problema
<hgovhrt0hbb> e abbiamo entrambi risolto cos'
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, per esempio da me non funge il jack a 3 pin, che son presenti su tanti device asus
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, l'ho segnalato prima, era forse risolto
<hgovhrt0hbb> mibofra: intanto ti dico che sono alcol
<hgovhrt0hbb> hai capito chi sono?
<mibofra> ora ho ripreso contatti con l'ingegnere di canonical quello che si occupa dell'audio
<mibofra> perché si è ripresentato
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, veramente no xD
<mibofra> remix_tj, che poi parlandoci chiaro, se i cell con utoch sono 3 pin ormai anche al desktop doveva supportar i 3 pin
<mibofra> ma vabbé è un altra storia xD
<hgovhrt0hbb> mibofra: vabbè dopo ti spiego meglio
<mibofra> mi voglion far fonder il cervello per i retask dei pin pazienza xD
<mibofra> hgovhrt0hbb, ok
<hgovhrt0hbb> remix_tj: aspetta
<hgovhrt0hbb> ma me lo hai fatto chiamare k01brightness
<hgovhrt0hbb> e non k10
<hgovhrt0hbb> come devo chiamarlo?
<hgovhrt0hbb> 10 o 01?
<remix_tj> hgovhrt0hbb: K01 così viene eseguito per primo
<mibofra> remix_tj, se gli funge nella sessione dove lavora, dire uno scriptino che gli da Il comando prima di cambiar runlevel
<mibofra> magari con gksudo che così gli chiede solo la pass
<mibofra> fastidioso ma pazienza
<remix_tj> uhm, no non va bene
<mibofra> remix_tj, eppure dovrebbe funger xD
<remix_tj> meglio su rc0.d che così lo esegue sempre allo spegnimento
<xubuntu_> niente
<xubuntu_> mi dice non trovato
<xubuntu_> cazzo
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> anzi un cazz lol
<remix_tj> xubuntu_: ho come l'impressione che tu non l'abbia fatto sto file :-)
<xubuntu_> l-ho messo su rc.0d
<xubuntu_> te lo giuro
<xubuntu_> guarda
<remix_tj> xubuntu_: metti sul pastebin ls -l /etc/rc0.d/
<xubuntu_> youUpload.org/u4ck2d6.png
<xubuntu_> www.youUpload.org/u4ck2d6.png
<remix_tj> si ma xubuntu_ mi serve l'output di ls -l /etc/rc0.d/
<xubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030405/
<mibofra> remix_tj, senti facci far un sudo cat > /etc/rc0.d/file << "EOF" comando EOF così sei sicuro che lo crea almeno xD
<remix_tj> xubuntu_: ecco il problema
<xubuntu_> dimmi
<remix_tj> sudo chmod a+x /etc/rc0.d/K01brightness
<remix_tj> così il file diventa eseguibile e allo spegnimento viene eseguito
<xubuntu_> provo a lanciarlo allora
<xubuntu_> non lo lancia a mano
<xubuntu_> mi dice non trovato
<xubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030414/
<xubuntu_> mi sa che continuero a alzarla a mano
<xubuntu_> leggi il file
<xubuntu_> o cazzo
<xubuntu_> ce un errore
<xubuntu_> errore mio scusa
<xubuntu_> e ma tanto lanciandolo a mano non lo trova comunque
<xubuntu_> provo spegnendo remix_tj _
<xubuntu_> ?
<dhfcoqgvg> che faccio???
<dhfcoqgvg> remix_tj: a mano non lo lancia
<dhfcoqgvg> mi dice sempre non trovato
<xubuntu_> provo a spegnere comnque remix_tj __
<xubuntu_> ??
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: cioè che dice il terminale quando lanci il chmod?
<dhfcoqgvg> nulla
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: quello fa se va bene
<xubuntu_> ho postato il pastebin
<xubuntu_> ok.. per; mi dice sempre non trovato
<xubuntu_> mi sa che mi conviene continurare a alzarla a mano sta luce
<mibofra> Il file? Chi te lo dice?
<xubuntu_> il terminale
<xubuntu_> se lo lancio a mano
<xubuntu_> mi dice comando
<xubuntu_> non trovato
<xubuntu_> provo a spegnere  e vedianmo
<mibofra> Chmod ppssibile mai?
<mibofra> *possibile
<dhfcoqgvg> niente
<dhfcoqgvg> ho spento non l'ha alzata
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: ho una ideuzza
<dhfcoqgvg> vai
<mibofra> Dimmi il comandi che devi dar
<dhfcoqgvg> prima che prendo e butto tutto
<dhfcoqgvg> il comando era per spegnere
<mibofra> E il file come lo aveva chiamato remix_tj
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: quello per la luce
<dhfcoqgvg> k01brightness
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: lo 01 non era alla fine?
<dhfcoqgvg> no
<dhfcoqgvg> K01brightness
<mibofra> Se dai un ls /etc/rc0.d gli altri non hanno alla fine il numero?
<mibofra> Nel frattempo passami il conando che usi per la luce
<mibofra> *comando
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: ?
<dhfcoqgvg> e si un attimp
<dhfcoqgvg> sto con due pc
<mibofra> Si lo untuivo dai due nick
<mibofra> *intuivo
<dhfcoqgvg> echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra:
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra: sei lì?
<olaf___> salve a tutti. ho un problema con ubuntu. aiutatemi per favore (e soprattutto non trattatemi male).  non riesco a far funzionare java su chromium (su firefox funziona).  avevo installato i 7, e mi diceva che non era l'ultima versione, allora ho installato l'8 e non funziona(c'e' solo la schermata grigia). qualcuno mi po' aiutare per cortesia?
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra: lasciamo stare.. semmai vediamo domani, ok?? grazie m ille comiunque
<mibofra> sudo cat > /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness << "EOF" echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness EOF && sudo chmod +x /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness dai tutto questo dhfcoqgvg
<mibofra> In una sola riga
<dhfcoqgvg> cosa fa questo?
<mibofra> Ti stavo scrivendo il conando xD
<dhfcoqgvg> sisi, cosa fa?
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: crea il file con il conando dentro e gli da i permessi di esecuzione
<Guest45227> ok
<mibofra> olaf___: java 8-7 oracle o openjdk?
<Guest45227> mi mette una frecccia strana poi mibofra
<olaf___> oracle
<Guest45227> mibofra, mi restituisce il simobolo maggiore minore
<mibofra> Guest45227: dai un control + c
<mibofra> E seguimi
<mibofra> olaf___: spetta un attimo :)
<Guest45227> ok ora provo a spegnere mibofra _
<Guest45227> ??
<mibofra> No spe
<dhfcoqgvg> ok vai
<olaf___>  ok <mibofra>
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: dai
<mibofra> sudo cat > /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness << "EOF"
<Guest45227> ok
<mibofra> Oravti appariran le freccette strane
<Guest45227> ok cosa do_
<Guest45227> >
<mibofra> Scrivi il comando per la luce e dai un invio
<mibofra> Guest45227: e dopo ancora scrivi EOF e dai ancora invio
<mibofra> E poi sudo chmod +x /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness
<mibofra> Guest45227: dopo di che riavvii
<Guest45227> mi da permesso negato per;
<mibofra> Ma spe
<Guest45227> no ho capito
<Guest45227> asp[
<mibofra> Con sudo ti da permeasso negato?
<mibofra> *permesso
<Guest45227> SI
<Guest45227> aspe riprovo
<mibofra> Guest45227: strambo
<mibofra> Se non riesci dai prima sudo bash
<Guest45227> forse ho capito
<mibofra> E continui come detto prima
<mibofra> Ok Guest45227 ?
<Guest45227> OK vediamo
<Guest45227> quando lo do sudo bash_
<Guest45227> ?
<mibofra> remix_tj: sei ancora tra noi xD
<Guest45227> all-inizio del primo comando?
<mibofra> Guest45227: prima di far tutto se non andava, come singolo conando
<Guest45227> ok
<mibofra> *comando
<Guest45227> OK
<Guest45227> ora mi ha dato i permessi
<Guest45227> ora??
<mibofra> Guest45227: tutto fatto?
<dhfcoqgvg> si
<dhfcoqgvg> spengto??
<mibofra> Dati tutti i conandi?
<dhfcoqgvg> sisi
<mibofra> Spegni xD
<dhfcoqgvg> ok
<dhfcoqgvg> ehehehe incrociamo le dita
<dhfcoqgvg> niente
<dhfcoqgvg> cazzo purtroppo abito al primo piano sennò lo buttao dalla finestra sto pc
<mibofra> olaf___: direi di purgar java e metter solo la 8
<dhfcoqgvg> grazie comunque degli aiuti
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: figurati anche se proverei in ultima ipotesti una cosa xD
<dhfcoqgvg> è lunga??
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: no
<olaf___> ma che differenza dovrebbe fare?
<dhfcoqgvg> allora riaccendo
<olaf___> intendo, togliendo la 7
<olaf___> ?
<mibofra> olaf___: prova magari ci son confitti
<dhfcoqgvg> olaf___: sei di ardea?? io ci lavoro li vicino
<mibofra> Nel caso retrocedi/csmbi browser xD
<olaf___> no non sono di ardea
<olaf___> ma allora perche' funziona su firefox?
<dhfcoqgvg> olaf___: ah ok, perchè ho fatto un whois e ti localizzava a ardea
<olaf___> beh meglio cosi' :)
<mibofra> gksudo gedit /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness
<mibofra> Nel file all'inizio metti #!/bin/bash
<mibofra> Lo salvi
<mibofra> E provi a spegnerlo xD
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: poi puoi andar in pace xD
<xubuntu_> vai con l-ultimo metodo mibofra
<dhfcoqgvg> ah ok ecco
<dhfcoqgvg> ho letto da qui
<dhfcoqgvg> me lo copio per comodità per prenderlo sull'altro pc
<dhfcoqgvg> gksudo gedit /etc/rc0.d/k01brightness
<dhfcoqgvg> #!/bin/bash
<olaf____> ho tolto java 7 ma non funziona comunque. qualche altra idea?
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra: niente
<mibofra> olaf____: dai java -version
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: eh adesso non c'è più nulla xD
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra: senti ma quel file che mi hai fatto configurare prima dove l'ha configurato?
<mibofra> dhfcoqgvg: provar sotto rc.local ma dipenderà dal kernel alka fine
<mibofra> *alla
<dhfcoqgvg> ok, quindi  non mi ha incasinato altri so??
<mibofra> Puoi provare ad aggiornarlo
<olaf____> <mibofra>java version "1.8.0-ea" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-ea-b100) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 25.0-b42, mixed mode)
<mibofra> Nono
<dhfcoqgvg> ok+
<dhfcoqgvg> grazie comunque
<dhfcoqgvg> senti invece ho un altro pc
<mibofra> prego :)
<dhfcoqgvg> e noto che su questo quando faccio partire le live partono con la luminosità al minimo
<mibofra> XD
<dhfcoqgvg> secndo te se la installo la ricorda??
<mibofra> Mi par di si
<dhfcoqgvg> mmm
<dhfcoqgvg> perchè la posso alzare
<dhfcoqgvg> ma non capisco perché la live parte sempre al minimo
<dhfcoqgvg> mibofra: grazie counqe
<mibofra> Prego dhfcoqgvg
<mibofra> olaf____: che browser è?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, sono sempre io :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, quindi mi dicevi che dovrei segnalarlo?
<olaf____> chromium
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: lol
<mibofra> Si direi di si :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, però credo il problema sia più della scheda madre o del bios che di linux
<mibofra> olaf____: eheheh :)) ascolta ti convins usar o chrome o firefox xD
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: naa è un vizio suo quello del controllo della luce
<olaf____> uffi dai pero'...
<mibofra> olaf____: chromium non è più mantenuta in evoluzione
<mibofra> Cone chrome
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> chromium viene comunque ancora aggiotnata
<mibofra> Per tutte le macchine linux
<mibofra> la notizia è vecchia
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: fino ad un certo punto
<mibofra> La prova con java lo dimostra
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<mibofra> Scusami olaf____
<jester-> http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia/2013/08/26/news/facebook_malware-65312782/?ref=HREC1-7
<mibofra> :))
<jester-> sempre stato un bluff
<mibofra> Ora vedo di dormire xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, l'ho letto, ma devi essere scemo per prenderlo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mibofra, notte
<mibofra> jester-: ma perché era il contrario?
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: nel caso vi annoiate pingatemi xD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ahahhahahahaah
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come ti pingo??
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: 90% della gen te clicca su tutto cio che si muove
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, lo so,, a 2 miei amici un mese fa hanno rubato l'account facebook
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, hai visto invece cos'ìha condiviso ora anonymous'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non ho visto
<jester-> calderoli è frocio?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè mi sa che è meglio che continuiamo di là però
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-27
<dod> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<dod> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> giorno
<davide_> email da terminale ubuntu 13.04
<enzotib> davide_, sei quello a cui glpiana suggerì sendEmal?
<enzotib> sendEmail*
<davide_> no
<enzotib> davide_, comunque con quel comando si fa facilmente, lo trovi nel pacchetto sendemail (tutto minuscolo)
<davide_> ok provo per configurarlo
<enzotib> davide_, leggi la pagina di manuale
<davide_> man sendemail
<davide_> e per inviare sms
<massy> giorno ragazzi
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<robytrevi> qualcuno di voi è esperto di vlc acquisizione da pennette dvb-t? In pratica rieco a vedere tutti i canali ma i canali mediaset non partono (mentre con altri software tipo kaffeine e me-tv funzionano correttamente). Avviando vlc con  --dvb-budget-mode ottengo invece errore su tutti i canali. Qualcuno ha qualche idea? :-)
<mibofra> robytrevi: cattura i canali con wscan e li passi a vlc
<mibofra> Se cerchi in rete trovi intere guide
<robytrevi> mibofra: fatto, nessun cambiameto
<mibofra> Uhm robytrevi mplayer?
<robytrevi> mibofra: vlc, con kaffeine e me-tv vanno. SOlo che kaffeine si porta dietro molta roba di kde, mentre me-tv manda al 100% la cpu a schermo intero. Intendi di provare con mplayer?
<robytrevi> (parliamo di ubuntu 12.04 e debian testing, vlc 2.0)
<mibofra> robytrevi: prova
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<davide_> quit vado
<maxvaliant_> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di linux, vorrei sapere visto che su ubuntustudio non c'è office, come posso installarlo? Grazie
<enzotib> maxvaliant_, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<maxvaliant_> ok grazie di nuovo, ma è l'ultima versione la 4.1?
<enzotib> maxvaliant_, probabilmente no, ma è l'ultima disponibile testata con ubuntu
<massy> quella stabile
<maxvaliant_> ok grazie a presto
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<Matt_91> per una partizione DATI che mi consigliate? ext4 o btrfs?
<enzotib> ext4
<Matt_91> enzotib se me lo dici tu mi fido ;)
<enzotib> Matt_91, ext4 possiamo dire che ormai è più che testato
<Matt_91> ext4 è più affidabile? a me interessa solo quello, non la velocità
<enzotib> btrfs è dichiaramente ancora in fase di pesante sviluppo
<enzotib> non vorrai mica rischiare di perdere i tuoi dati?
<Matt_91> enzotib ok, ext4 aggiudicato! :D
<Matt_91> enzotib, speriamo di riuscire a non avere scocciature con i permessi, prima con ntfs non ne avevo XD
<enzotib> Matt_91, monti la partizione, dài sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/path e non hai più problemi
<Matt_91> enzotib, ho più utenti, mica solo il mio
<enzotib> (supponendo che hai un solo utente $USER e la vuoi usare liberamente da quell'utente)
<Matt_91> enzotib, tutti possono leggere e scrivere ed eseguire tutto
<enzotib> ah ecco
<enzotib> Matt_91, allora è più complicato
<Matt_91> enzotib, vabbè, vedrò di dare da prima un 777 e poi vedere cosa si può fare che qualcuno non imposti permessi solo per lui XD
<enzotib> Matt_91, forse ho una pagina che può interessarti
<Matt_91> enzotib, tu passa che io leggo ;) grazieeeeeee!
<enzotib> la cerco
<enzotib> Matt_91, http://askubuntu.com/questions/52584/shared-folders-for-all-users
<Matt_91> enzotib, me lo copio in una dir sulla nuova partizione, ora sono dalla live...
<Matt_91> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> prego
<frankplus> ciaoooo
<Giuseppe9998> Ciao a tutti
<Giuseppe9998> quanlcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nella mia istallazione di ubuntu
<Giuseppe9998> e' sorto un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<Giuseppe9998> Qualcuno?
<remix_tj> Giuseppe9998: chiedi
<remix_tj> se qualcuno sa risponderà
<mibofra> remix_tj: ma mettere la cosa del qualcuno come topic o entry message?
<checco> ciao a tutti, urgente , il mio netbook con windows non si avvia piu, e ora vorrei recuperare i dati e metterci kubuntu,ora ho attaccato lhd al mio pc con ubuntu tramite cavo e box per hd,come faccio a recuperare i dati? p.s. l hd non viene montato e non risulta neanche da gparted.!!!!!!
<enzotib> checco, output di sudo parted -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> ooooo ciao enzotib___ scusami, lhd ora lo legge, mettevo un altro capo del cavo,,,,
<checco> cmq da live non lo legge lh
<checco> hd
<checco> cosa mi consigli?
<checco> enzotib
<enzotib> checco: ti ho chiesto l'output di sudo parted -l
<checco> ok ma cio 2 minutini,, ora lo pasto
<enzotib> checco: se non hai tempo, puoi anche tornare in un altro momento
<checco> cmq me lo legge lh ora, non so se lhai letto dopo
<checco> ora vorrei recuperare i dati e metterci kubuntu,
<checco> come mai da live non me lo monta?direttamente?
<enzotib> checco, perché dovrebbe montarlo direttamente?
<akis24> ciao
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<shedevil> hallo.... don't know if I'm connected...???
<shedevil> I think I am
<mibofra> shedevil: well this is an italian channel :)
<mibofra> Yes you are
<shedevil> allora posso usare l'italiano??
<mibofra> shedevil: ma seo scemo che non vedi l'it :P ?
<mibofra> #ubuntu-it secondo te l'it alla fine che vuol dire :)) decorativo xD?
<mibofra> Certo che puoi :P
<shedevil> ohhhhhhh allora scusate tanto, ma è la prima volta che entro... e sono dilettante anche x ubuntu
<shedevil> ho un problema serio che nel forum non riesco a risolvere... e siccome la cosa sta diventando piuttosto urgente..
<DaRcHaNgEl> it=implementazione testicolarte
<first_choice> babba bia
<shedevil> devo scaricare la nuova versione di ubuntu, ma non riesco a passare dati su cd
<DaRcHaNgEl> -.-
<mibofra> shedevil: masterizzando la iso :)) ?
<shedevil> cioè ho sempre usato brasero x creazione progetti audio e video, ma da qualche mese a 'sta parte mi sputa il cd e mi da errore
<shedevil> cos'è la iso????
<DaRcHaNgEl> -.- lol
<shedevil> credo di avere fatto un po' di pulizia sbagliata
<mibofra> shedevil: si succede spesso con brasero prova un altro tool
<first_choice> shedevil, prova xfburn
<mibofra> succedeva anche a me ^^
<shedevil> ho provato anche con k3b
<mibofra> shedevil: su k3b
<shedevil> forse ho cancellato pacchetti che servivano???
<mibofra> Hai usato la funzione masterizza iso?
<mibofra> Ed hai usato la iso senza estrarla?
<first_choice> mibofra, non sa neanche che cos'è una iso è inutile che gli chiedi questo
<shedevil> no... non so che significa masterizza iso, xfburn non ci capisco nulla
<mibofra> Ci provo first_choice xD ma sei nuovo?
<first_choice> mibofra, ni
<mibofra> shedevil: spetta chiedo al bot
<shedevil> cmq il fatto è che problemi prima non me ne ha mai dati.... solo dopo questa "pulizia"...
<mibofra> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<first_choice> shedevil, hai scaricato la nuova versione di ubuntu dal sito ufficiale?
<mibofra> !iso | shedevil
<ubot-it> shedevil: please see above
<mibofra> !iso | shedevil
<ubot-it> shedevil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mibofra> Ok
<shedevil> non l'ho scaricata... e dove me la metto se non posso caricarla su cd????
<mibofra> Usa quel link
<mibofra> :)
<first_choice> shedevil, prima devi scaricarla sul tuo hard disk
<first_choice> e poi la masterizzi sul cd
<mibofra> first_choice: fagli seguir il link
<shedevil> ?????????' ho un sacco di cose nel pc, se poi perdo tutto???? volevo mettere un po' di roba in un cd
<mibofra> shedevil: fai un backup dove vuoi xD
<shedevil> ok vediamo se ci capisco qualcosa da questo link....
<rose2106> ciao
<mibofra> Ciao rose2106 ti serve una mano :) ?
<shedevil> spero di riuscire a rientrare qui poi.......
<rose2106> si grazie!
<mibofra> shedevil: si su xD
<mibofra> rose2106: dicci il problema
<rose2106> allora, io vorrei scaricare ubuntu perchè vista mi sta solamente snervando
<mibofra> rose2106 spetta ti do i link su come scaricare masterizzare ed installare
<first_choice> lol
<mibofra> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<mibofra> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> Ecco rose2106 :)
<mibofra> Se non ti è chiara una cosa chiedi pure :)
<rose2106> ma ne momento in cui su questo sito stesso mi dice di configurare il download quale devo svegliere??
<cicchetebom> ciao! da ubuntu lucid come si crea una usblive? :-s
<cicchetebom> posso avviare direttamente la iso?
<mibofra> !usb | cicchetebom
<ubot-it> cicchetebom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mibofra> Quanto è comodo il bot xD
<first_choice> davvero
<cicchetebom> cos'è il bot? :)
<rose2106> mibofra??
<cicchetebom> ah.. ho capito!
<rose2106> il bot è l'insieme dei programmi che presiedono l'avvio del pc!
<cicchetebom> ho un problema in questa fase: "Per creare una Live di Ubuntu su un supporto rimovibile USB avviare il Creatore dischi di avvio. "
<cicchetebom> io sono su ubuntu, non ho un creatore di dischi d'avvio
<mibofra> rose2106: eccomi
<shedevil> raga... I'm back sono andata a vedere il link. credo che state andando a cercare troppo in la..... il problema non è di caricare un'immagine o un file in particolare quindi un file iso.... il problema è generale... cioè qualsiasi cosa passi su cd, non si carica: niente video, niente musica, niente dati: cioè non masterizza
<mibofra> rose2106: quello é il boot xD
<mibofra> shedevil: è andato il mastrrizzatore xD
<ali70> salve, qualcuna sa aiutarmi ad aprire amule? si è bloccato e non riesco piu' ad aprire la finestra
<rose2106> mancava una o ma è quello il concetto principale!
<guest______> ciao a tutti voi ragazzi
<mibofra> ali70: che ertore ti da?
<mibofra> rose2106: si :)
<ali70> nessuno, ci clicco sopra e non succede niente
<cicchetebom> ah.. cos'è il bot è scritto in basso a destra!!
<rose2106> sono diplomata in informatica io! eh!
<mibofra> *masterizzatore
<guest______> vorrei chiedervi, secondo voi, quale è DE più performante e stabile allo stesso tempo
<mibofra> shedevil: mi sembra strano
<mibofra> FERMI UN SECONDO XD sono solo uno xD
<cicchetebom> lol
<rose2106> mi sa che mi tengo vista ._.
<mibofra> guest______: prestazioni lxde invece eleganza kde
<guest______> kde è pessantuccio
<shedevil> non è andato il masterizzatore xchè altrimenti non leggerebbe... giusto?
<guest______> ci ho provato con cinnamon ma ci mette dai 30 ai 50 sec per caricare il desktop
<mibofra> guest______: xface? Gnome fellback?
<guest______> forse ci proverò con xfce
<cicchetebom> rose, scegli desktop e 32bit (nella maggior parte dei casi è giusto..)
<mibofra> ali70: dai amule in un teriminale ed usa
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> Per riportar eventuali cose
<mibofra> *output
<Raftm> salve, volevo sapere, sse
<mibofra> rose2106: ti dicevo la lts 12.04 vedi tu 32 o 64
<mibofra> Raftm: un attimino perfavore xD
<Raftm> ok scusate
<Raftm> è la prima volta e non so come debbo fare.
<ali70> l'ho fatto ma non si apre
<ali70> probabilmente amule è gia aperto ma non si visualizza
<mibofra> ali70: allora dai killall amule dal teinale
<guest______> ma da quello che sapete voi, xubuntu 13.04 x64 supporta il securboot  o solo uefi?
<mibofra> *terminale
<mibofra> guest______: dovrebbe anche il secure boot ma io prima da win 8 disabiliterei l'avvio veloce dal pannello della gestione energetica
<mibofra> Raftm: vai dicci il problema :D
<shedevil> aiuto!!!! come faccio a parlare con mibofra???
<mibofra> cicchetebom: se non sei su ubuntu usa pen drive linux cercalo su google
<mibofra> shedevil: vai :)
<cicchetebom> sono su ubuntu
<ali70> processo non trovato
<mibofra> cicchetebom: funge anche li xD
<mibofra> Oppurr usa
<shedevil> grazie... volevo capire se riuscive a vedere solo te...
<mibofra> !unerbootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unerbootin'
<mibofra> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mibofra> Oi Sssnake :))
<shedevil>  vabbeh cmq il masterizzatore funziona xchè legge
<mibofra> come va :)) ?
<cicchetebom> ci provo.. grazie!
<mibofra> shedevil: leggere non vuol dir necessariamente scrivere
<mibofra> cicchetebom: prego :)
<shedevil> come posso verificare?
<mibofra> shedevil: crea un cd o dvd dati con k3b
<shedevil> mi da un registro di errore ma non ci capisco nulla
<shedevil> anche con k3b mi da errore... o forse non lo so usare
<first_choice> shedevil, hai provato a cambiare cd?
<mibofra> shedevil: e riprova un altra volta con altro supporto ottico
<shedevil> si
<shedevil> cioè?
<mibofra> shedevil: altro cd / dvd
<shedevil> già fatto, nè cd nè dvd
<ali70> il terminal mi da processo non trovato
<marco___> buongiorno
<cicchetebom> niente da fare.. ho copiato brutalmente i files dall'iso alla chiavetta.. funzionerà?!!
<mibofra> cicchetebom: non so xD
<mibofra> Che problema ti da unet?
<mibofra> !iso | rose2106
<ubot-it> rose2106: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cicchetebom> no.. il file systemnon supporta i collegamenti simbolici!
<mibofra> cicchetebom: riformattala
<elisam1992> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 10
<first_choice> ciao elisam1992, ubuntu 10?
<elisam1992> 10.04,
<first_choice> è un po vecchiotta
<shedevil> mibofra... centra qualcosa che il dvd sia rewritable???
<mibofra> shedevil: potrebbe ma non se sono sicurissimo
<first_choice> elisam1992, ora siamo alla 13.04
<mibofra> shedevil: prova un supporto non riscrivibile
<mibofra> first_choice: grazie se no andavo xD
<elisam1992> l'ho installato tutto, quando lo accendo mi dice di inserire login e password, ma quando cerco di mettere la password non mi funziona la tastiera
<mibofra> Di testa xD
<shedevil> adesso non ne ho in casa.... ci risentiamo... cia' e grazie
<first_choice> mibofra, oggi c'è un sacco da fare :D
<mibofra> Eh si xD
<elisam1992> ho messo il 10.04 perchè era l'unico che andava, ho provato con il 13.04 ma non partiva neanche l'installazione
<ali70> mibofra hai altre soluzioni?
<first_choice> elisam1992, mhm è una tastiera usb?
<elisam1992> no no è un portatile, quando metto il login va quando devo mettere la password non va più
<mibofra> ali70, killall amule o killall amule-aduanza non va?
<ali70> mi da processo non trovato
<first_choice> elisam1992, è molto strano...
<mibofra> ali70, allora è chiuso
<mibofra> ali70, io darei un sudo apt-get install --reinstall amule o amule-aduanza
<elisam1992> non mi era mai capitato, ho provato anche a ricominciare tutto da capo ma da sempre lo stesso problema
<first_choice> il login è fatto da terminale o con l'interfaccia grafica?
<elisam1992> terminale
<first_choice> son 2 programmi differenti
<first_choice> il primo chiede lo username
<first_choice> e il secondo la password
<first_choice> ma in realtà la tastiera funziona
<first_choice> è solo una sicurezza di ubuntu non mostrare nulla
<first_choice> mentre digiti la password
<elisam1992> capito
<elisam1992> grazie
<first_choice> di nulla
<first_choice> quindi digita tranquillamente la tua password e primi invio e vedrai che sarai loggata al sistema
<ali70> fa tutto il processo pero non si apre
<mibofra> ali70, dai rm .Amule
<mibofra> e riprova
<mibofra> io devo andar per un po :D
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<mibofra> ali70, anzi dai mv .Amule .Amule-old
<ali70> niente da fare amule non si apre
<cicchetebom> non ho trovato soluzioni.. ho un ubuntu lucyd (su un powerpc) evorrei creare una liveusb.. non posso installare nè wine nè il creatore di dischi di avvio..
<ali70> salve amule non si apre piu'. cosa fare?
<ali70_> amule non si apre piu', qualcuno sa come risolver?
<Matt_91-Live> la iso scaricata pur avendo il checksum md5 esatto genera immagini con file corrtti. è normale dico io!?!?!?
<Matt_91-Live> se tento di installare l'installazione non va a buon fine, fatto il controllo di errori sul disco al boot e presenta errori
<Matt_91-Live> o la iso è sminchiata o il creatori dischi d'avvio è sminchiato. ho provato per essere sicuro con due chiavette diverse...
<Matt_91-Live> tra l'altro la guida per ripristinare il grub, con la 13.04 manco funziona....
<mibofra> Matt_91-Live: ma lol
<Matt_91-Live> mibofra se sai qualcosa bene, se no non commentare che è meglio! XD
<Matt_91-Live> mibofra, sto impazzendo con sto computer ora i giorni sono 5 o 6 manco ricordo che ci sto trafficando....
<mibofra> Matt_91-Live: :P la 13.04 da ubu.com?
<Matt_91-Live> mibofra, ovvio e con il checksum md5 esatto!
<mibofra> Matt_91-Live: ovvi un corno come vedi tu stesso xD
<first_choice> se l'md5 è esatto non credo sia un problema dall .iso dai
<first_choice> della .iso*
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, allora un problema del programma di ceazione dischi di ubuntu
<Matt_91-Live> Aizram ;)
<Aizram> Matt_91-Live, :D
<first_choice> Matt_91-Live, usa una derivata
<first_choice> e fine problema aha
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> tipo se la madre non va bene usa la figlia
<first_choice> meglio in questo caso
<first_choice> ahah
<mibofra> Oppure se la torcia non va bene usa il laser xX
<mibofra> *xD
<first_choice> diciamo che è una buona scusa per installare Xubuntu se non ancora non lo utilizza
<Matt_91-Live> no no le derivate usatele voi, oramai su questo pc cera ubuntu e nessuno si deve accorgere di nulla :p
<first_choice> lol
<mibofra> Ahahah
<mibofra> XD
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, lo ho provato nel 2009, una schifezza
<Matt_91-Live> certo che nel chan di #ubuntu c'è un casino da 8 XD
<first_choice> Matt_91-Live, a me invece pare la migliore, si va direttamente al sodo
<Matt_91-Live> comunque ho provato a rifare il md5sum e mi da i/o error, mi sa che il mio hd mi sta lasciando sul serion....
<first_choice> vedi non è la .iso
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, come velocità per me la migliore è lubuntu
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, si ma se prima di dava un m5d corrett!
<mibofra> Matt_91-Live: te l'ho detto l'hd xD
<first_choice> ma perchè c'è ancora l'md5sum
<first_choice> non si poteva fare uno shasum?
<first_choice> per essere proprio sicuri neh
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, si anche ma md5 va più che bene
<first_choice> insomma ha qualche problema di sicurezza
<Matt_91-Live> però.. 2h per scaricare ubuntu a casa, beato quando ero in uni che in meno di 5 minuti era sul pc XD
<mibofra> first_choice: boh sarà più diffuso
<first_choice> io all'uni faccio fatica a prendere la connessione figurati aha
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, mah... per me funge benissimo md5 se poi vogliamo farsi le sege mentali...
<first_choice> Matt_91_Live, per funzionare funziona ma qualcuno potrebbe manomettere la iso e creare lo stesso md5
<jester-> eh gli fa anche la macumba e ti crolla il pirillo
<inesperto> buona sera a tutti... ho bisogno di un semplice aiuto da parte di qualcuno disponibile. In seguito alla sostituzione del mio hdd su cui avevo installata una versione per netbook di ubuntu 11.4 ora in seguito alla reinstallazione non mi fa piu aggiornare alla lingua italiana poiche mi dice che non è piu supportata...qualcuno mi può suggerire una versione in italiano aggiornata per il mio netbook? grazie mille
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, si e la carica sui server di canonical? fattibile ma molto improbabile... opro per l'hd che va a zoccole come il buon enzotib mi ha suggerito :D
<jester-> inesperto: che versione hai installato
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, non è più supportata inteso come aggiornamenti la tua versione, se scarichi una versione più recente di ubuntu o fai un avanzamento dovresti poter impostare l'italiano
<jester-> inesperto: cucuuu
<inesperto> ho la versione 11.4 o 11.04...scusate per l'inesattezza
<inesperto> ho scaricato la iso della 12.4 ma va in crash
<mibofra> 11.04 vechissima
<jester-> inesperto: è scaduta, installati la 13.04
<mibofra> *vecchissima
<first_choice> Matt_91-Live, io non rischierei ehe
<mibofra> Direi anche la lts jester-
<first_choice> sempre meglio andare sul "sicuro"
<inesperto> non va neppure quella :(
<jester-> mibofra: contiuna a farti le seghe mentali che vai bene
<mibofra> jester-: :P
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, in che senso non va?
<mibofra> inesperto: vai con la 12.04 Long Term Support :)
<jester-> inesperto: che scheda grafica hai
<cicchetebom> scusate..ho un mac powerpc..posso aggiornare la versione di ubuntu se il gestore aggiornamenti me lo suggerisce?
 * mibofra si chiede anche lui perché non va però
<jester-> cicchetebom: certo
<jester-> se ha nvidia c'è un perchè
<inesperto> parte l'installazione...mi chiede di inserire i vari dati e poi non va più avanti ...appare una schermata con scritte bianche su sfondo nero...stile dos e si blocca li
<jester-> inesperto: che scheda grafica hai
<inesperto> parliamo di un Olivetti olibook m1030
<jester-> madu perchè gli olovetti non hanno una video?
<cicchetebom> solo per curiosità: c'è un modo per creare un'immagine da poter "flashare" nel momento non andasse bene l'aggiornamento?
<inesperto> quello che mi fa rabbia è che andava da Dio prima che si rompesse l'hard disk
<jester-> cicchetebom: ti fai un backup della partizione
<jester-> !backup | cicchetebom
<ubot-it> cicchetebom: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<mibofra> cicchetebom: copiar la partizione? Clonezilla
<inesperto> in questo momento sto usando una live della 11.04 e funziona egregiamente...però nel momento in cui cerco ad esempio di vedere video su youtube...mi dice che devo aggiornare i plug in ...e diventa un cane che si morde la coda.
<inesperto> perchèovviamente non me li fa installare
<mibofra> Aggiorna alla lts xD
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, secondo me faresti bene a ascoltare jester e scaricarti la 13.04 e a 64bit(questo lo aggiungo io)
<inesperto> ah! io ho scaricato la versione a 32 bit
<mibofra> inesperto: il pc è un 64 bit xD?
<jester-> sembra iventata una costante l'entrare chiedere e andare per i cazzi propri
<inesperto> non credo
<inesperto> in origine aveva installato W7 start
<jester-> inesperto: sei da live?
<inesperto> si
<jester-> inesperto: apri  un termnale
<inesperto> fatto jester
<first_choice> inesperto, il tuo processore è a 64 bit
<jester-> cat  /proc/cpuinfo e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<first_choice> http://ark.intel.com/products/42503/
<jester-> inesperto: e anche: lspci | grep -i vga
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, hai 1gb di ram? ma ti andava bene ubuntu?
<inesperto> è un Atom N450 32bit
<inesperto> andava benissimo
<jester-> allora la 64 bit non va bene
<inesperto> tutte le periferiche ok
<inesperto> una figata
<jester-> inesperto: e anche: lspci | grep -i vga
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, no era per sapere se ubuntu girava bene su un 1gb
<jester-> Matt_91-Live: gira
<first_choice> inesperto, guarda che l'Atom N450 è a 64 bit
 * Matt_91-Live quota first_choice
<jester-> comunque la 32 va bene sul 64 e non il contrario
<inesperto> Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graph
<inesperto> ma domanda stupidissima
<first_choice> jester-, lol
<jester-> inesperto: controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla e poi scritta e non opiata?
<inesperto> devo scaricare la versione desktop?
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, -.-" si
<jester-> inesperto: perchè cosa hai preso
<inesperto> visto quella per netbook non esiste più?
<inesperto> quella per desktop...
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, no
<jester-> inesperto: si la desktop ti serve
<inesperto> ok
<first_choice> ho un netbook uguale ed ubuntu funziona da cani
<first_choice> con 1 gb di ram
<first_choice> non so come si faccia dire che va funziona da Dio addirittura
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, con un 1gb di ram infatti avevo i miei dubbi, il mio consuma 1.2gb acceso e basta XD
<jester-> Matt_91-Live: che dici
<inesperto> anche io ho 1gb ma non ho mai avuto problemi
<first_choice> Matt_91-Live, mi fai un pastebin con il comando free -h
<first_choice> ? son curioso
<inesperto> per me (visto che prima avevo W7) il salto è stato davvero notevole!
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, se sono dalla live che è 5gg che scombatto e presto mi viene il delirio... XD
<jester-> ci girava winz 7 vuoi che non giri ubuntu?
<inesperto> infatti
<first_choice> jester-, a me win 7 starter funzionava meglio di ubuntu
<first_choice> sul netbook
<first_choice> e ho detto tutto
<first_choice> poi ho installo Xubuntu
<first_choice> e ho visto la luce
<jester-> a me la vicina funza meglio della convivete
<first_choice> installato*
<jester-> vente
<first_choice> Unity è troppo pesante bona
<first_choice> è una cosa che brucierà a molti
<first_choice> ma è così
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, unity è na gran bella trovata
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, è più avanti di tutti gli altri desktop nella 13.04
<first_choice> cioè?
<first_choice> Xfce avrà i suoi problemi ma è molto più leggero di Unity
<first_choice> e su questo credo non ci siano dubbi
<inesperto> ...proverò a scaricare la versione a 64 bit come mi avete suggerito.
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, nella 13.04 le cose sono cambiate molto secondo me rispetto alle versioni precedenti
<inesperto> per il momento vi ringrazio e vi auguro una piacevole serata
<Matt_91-Live> inesperto, altrettanto
<inesperto> alla prox ;)
<first_choice> bhe ne approfitto per chiedervi una cosa, c'è qualche utente certicato LPI qui?
<first_choice> certificato* oggi sono dislessico
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, beato tu che solo oggi XD
<first_choice> Matt_91-Live, in realtà tutti i giorni ma non alla tastiera aha
<Matt_91-Live> first_choice, haha io anche su quella XD
<first_choice> :D
<Guest67903> vorrei avere info su ubuntu
<Oz___> Salve
<Oz___> Non riesco ad installare Ubuntu sul mio portatile, come faccio a usare la penna USB come CD per il Live o direttamente per l'installazione? Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<GIANLORENZO> Come cambio risoluzione dello scermo??
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> c'è qualcuno che  mi risponde??
<GIANLORENZO> c'è qualcuno che  mi risponde??
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> c'è qualcuno che  mi risponde??
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<GIANLORENZO> ciao a tutti, Ho appena istallato ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato tutti i driver aggiuntivi e ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. Io ho un computer portatile con uno scermo 19 pollici, come aggiungo alle risoluzioni di ubuntu la mia definizione: 1366x768 ?? grazie in anticipo :)
<mibofra> janvitus: oi spetta fermati xD
<mibofra> Non andar via ti devo domandar una cosa :)
<janvitus> mibofra: dimme
<mibofra> Ti pingavo nell'altro chan
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> c'è qualcunooo??
<pippo> ei
<spartacus_72> sera
<marco88884> buonasera cè qualche esperto informatico che mi può aiutare?
<marco88884> ...
<first_choice> !chiedi | marco88884
<ubot-it> marco88884: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marco88884> ok sto scerandoda 2 giorni, ho un netbook packerd bell dot senza lettore CD/DVD con la partizione che contiene l'utilità di recovery che si blocca, ho provato a reinstallare windows XP inserendo all'interno i driver SATA per far riconoscere l'hard disk ma si blocca quando fa l'analisi dello stesso, l'hard disk viene correttamente riconosciuto nel bios, ma all'interno del bios stesso non posso modificare praticamente nulla per r
<marco88884> l'installazione di windows xp, a questo punto volevo fare una chiavetta usb bootable con ubuntu ma mi chiedevo se sul netbook posso installarlo e se mi ritrovo con il medesimo problema in fase di installazione, e se dovessi riuscire a installarlo se con ubuntu ci sono problemi di driver con questo netbook
<jester-> marco88884: usa winz7 che i driver sata ce li ha
<jester-> marco88884: poi installerai ubuntu
<marco88884> mentre aspettavo ho gia avviato l'installazione di ubuntu da chiavetta
<marco88884> mo vedo se mi da errore
<marco88884> mi compare scritto questo computer ha installato microsoft windows xp home edition mi chiede se installare ubuntu a fianco di win xp oppure sostituirlo o creare e ridimensionare le partizioni
<marco88884> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Fetentone> marco88884, sceglo a fianco
<Fetentone> scegli
<marco88884> fatto e ho lasciato creare due partizione uguali
<Fetentone> bravo
<Fetentone> tra poco potrai navigare senza prendere virus
<marco88884> ma sembra che l'installazione va pure veloce
<marco88884> se penso che tutta la mia famiglia lo usa solo per internet
<Fetentone> ecco!
<marco88884> sono ignorante nel campo ubuntu XD
<marco88884> dovrei leggermi nel dettaglio i pro e contro rispetto agli altri SO
<marco88884> ma già ora che mi sta installando cosi liscio non sembra vero
<Fetentone> che versione stai installando?
<marco88884> ho scaricato questa ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386
<marco88884> spero non sia troppo pensante per un netbook
<Fetentone> per netbook????
<Fetentone> credo lo sia
<Fetentone> era meglio Xubuntu
<Fetentone> cmq ora hai fatto... fra due orette finirai
<marco88884> no dai
<marco88884> ma nel senso che poi mi gira lentissimo?
<marco88884> o solo l'installazione è lenta?
<Fetentone> no, Ubuntu non è mai lento... ma non troverai tanta differenza dall'altro SO che hai già installato... quando in realtà ce ne sarebbe tanta
<marco88884> tipo se vuoi dimmi qualche grossa caratteristica rispetto a un utente decennale windows come me Xd?
<Fetentone> marco88884, ubuntu è molto più veloce, reattivo, stabile... ma non su netbook affiancato a win
<Fetentone> un netbook è già tanto che faccia girare bene un SO, tu gliene vuoi mettere 2
<Fetentone> se proprio vuoi farlo, metti Xubuntu o lubuntu
<mibofra> Fetentone, io ce ne tenevo pure 3 ma è un altra storia xD
<marco88884> quindi per fare un lavoro fatto bene mi consigli di mettere solo xubuntu rimuovendo tutte le partizioni?
<marco88884> tabnto ormai cdio perso 2 giorni con windows faccio 31 e rifaccio il tutto, nel mentre installazione completata ora riavvio
<Fetentone> e si, troverai un netbook che ha la reattività di un case i3
<Fetentone> con win7 installato
<Fetentone> questo è pressappoco il paragone
<Fetentone> mibofra, ma tu gli avevi chiesto "per piacere" invece marco88884 ha installato e basta! :D
<mibofra> xD
<marco88884> XD
<marco88884> non ho capito il partagone però sono un po ignorante in materia
<marco88884> kmq si ci sta mettendo un bel po ad avviarsoi ma almeno si avvia
<marco88884> ecco avviato
<Fetentone> siiii
<marco88884> che storia sempra fico
<marco88884> mo cosa mi dite di fare mi salvo i dati e mi metto xubuntu formattando tutto prima dell'installazione?
<Fetentone> ma no... adesso vedi comeva
<Fetentone> provalo, se già ti soddisfa così
<Fetentone> mantienilo
<marco88884> sto pc lo usa mia madre per internet
<marco88884> voglio che si apre firefox va su internet
<marco88884> e non mi scassa piu a me capire?
<marco88884> :D
<marco88884> capite*
<Fetentone> così familiarizzi con Unity... visto che entro febbraio prossimo ci saranno smartphone con Ubuntu Touch e la Tv con Ubuntu
<Fetentone> ok... acceso il pc hai l'icona di ff sulla destra del monitor
<marco88884> sulla sinistra ce lo
<marco88884> mo sto cercando di capire come si chiudono le finestre XD
<marco88884> ma ciò tutto in inglese
<Fetentone> vai col topo in alto a sinistra e vdi che compaiono i tastini per chiudere ridimensionare e rimandare nel launcher l'applicazione
<marco88884> può essere perchè non lo connesso ad internet subito?
<marco88884> si si quelli li ho trovati
<Fetentone> inglese??? hai selezionato italiano durante l'installazione???
<marco88884> si
<Fetentone> allora aggiorna
<Fetentone> mi sa dovrai aggiornare tanto
<marco88884> cioè?
<marco88884> si confermo devo aggiornare le lingue e mi serve la connessione ma non ho la pass di sto router a cui sono connesso
<marco88884> cè un modo per sapere se una determinata periferica è compatibile con ubuntu?
<dod> devi provare con google.  ubuntu e nome periferica precisa.
<dod> esistono anche siti in inglese con liste dell'hardware compatibile linux
<marco88884> ciao volevo chiedere ai più esperti, che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare su un pc AMD Athlon 2400+ 1,49Ghz e 2GB di RAM?
<dod> 10.04  lucid lynx  . notte.
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-28
<marco88884> sto a sclerare con sto xubuntu ho tolto la pass dell'account utente per non doverkla digitare ogni volta e adesso non mi si logga piu e sono costretto a loggarmi come opsite cosa devo fare?
<marco88884> cè nessuno?uff
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Buongiorno a tutti!
<akis24> giorno vlt
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sda> c è qualche italiano ?
<ExPBoy> sda, sei nel canale di supporto ubuntu italiano
<sda> bene :D non sono pratico di ubuntu lo sto scaricando , volevo capire se una volta scaricato e masterizzato la iso  posso installaro direttamente su windows
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sda> o serve una procedura particolare
<sda> grazie per il supporto
<ExPBoy> sda, leggi la guida e non ci sono problemi
<sda> ho visto questi link ma vedevo la guida per la versione 12
<ExPBoy> è uguale
<sda> è uguale alle 13.04 ?
<sda> ok perfetto grazie
<sda> devo seguire guida per i386 ? non ho amd ho un pentium
<ExPBoy> si 386
<massy> buon pomeriggio
<chiara__> uso ubuntu 13.04, dopo aver masterizzato un dvd, ora non mi fa più leggere cd e dvd qualcuno mi aiuta?
<enzotib> chiara__, scrivi mount in un terminale e mostraci l'output, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | chiara__
<ubot-it> chiara__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiara__> enzotib ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036305/
<enzotib> chiara__, in questo momento non c'è niente nel lettore?
<chiara__> ho un dvd vergine
<enzotib> chiara__, per vedere se è in grado di leggere, mettine uno con qualche contenuto, che sei sicuro che funzionava
<enzotib> ora vado a pranzo, a dopo
<chiara__> enzotib, il dvd contenente file lo legge mentre quello vergine non lo apre da errore
<first_choice> chiara__, credo sia normale che dia errore quello vergine perchè non c'è niente da leggere
<lysk9884> hello i am working on localisation of text on my game that i am working on
<lysk9884> suddenly i found one line has not been translated into italian
<lysk9884> so can anyone left me know what is "gift sent" in italian ?
<cristian_c> lysk9884, you should show the context
<cristian_c> !chat | lysk
<ubot-it> lysk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lysk9884> it's just prompting message when gift box is sent to friends
<cristian_c> lysk9884, do you have a link?
<cristian_c> lysk9884, this the official ubuntu support channel
<cristian_c> *is
<cristian_c> lysk9884, you should ask this question in #ubuntu-it-chat
<lysk9884> oh..
<lysk9884> okay thanks
<Guest87370> Ciau ragazzi mi serve una mano
<Guest87370> ciau ragazzi mi serve una mano
<Guest87370> raga mi serve una mano  install xubuntu
<Guest87370> s
<mibofra> Ciao Guest87370 intanto dai /nick raff-
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> Nella finestra della chat
<Guest87370> ho messo raff come nikc ma mela cambiato automaticamente
<Guest87370> miofra mi dai una mano se hai tempo x install xubunt mi serve una mano
<Guest87370> ci sei
<Guest87370> r
<mibofra> Guest87370: raff- dovrebbe andar dai il comano
<mibofra> Si ci sono
<mibofra> Guest87370: comunque
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest87370> grazie
<Guest87370> ma
<Guest87370> mi serve un consiglio
<Guest87370> cioè
<Guest87370> quando installo xubuntu a fianco di win
<Guest87370> x partizionare il disco
<Guest87370> cioè lo spazio che si da a xubuntu e quellosinistra o quello destra
<jester-> Guest87370: deframmenta xp poi in installazione scegli installa accanto
<jester-> ti farà scegliere qunto ridurre la partizione winz e si arrangia poi lui
<Guest87370> cioè verso quael parte aggiung spazio sin o dx
<Guest87370> ho win 8
<Guest87370> s
<Guest87370> spazio x xubuntu ovvio
<Guest87370> s
<jester-> Guest87370: scegli solo di quanto ridurre poi fa lui
<jester-> non cambiare quello che propone
<Guest87370> cioè quando dice Verrà richiesto di decidere la grandezza da assegnare alla nuova partizione destinata a contenere Ubuntu.
<Guest87370> ci sono due tabell
<jester-> eh
<Guest87370> quale è quella di xubuntu
<jester-> sceglinedo installa accanto dovrei poi decidere quanto spazio dare a ubuntu
<Guest87370> ecco
<Guest87370> ma verso quale senso
<Guest87370> dx o sin
<jester-> che sara sapzio in winz meno spazio che vuoi dare a linux
<jester-> fa lui, non devi toccare destra o sinistra
<jester-> solo lo spazio
<Guest87370> jester senti, fammi scrivere senò mi sa che ci mettiam 2 giorni, abbi pazienz dammi 2 mintui che spiego meglio
<jester-> fai il conto da gb a mb, usa google: gb to mb
<Guest87370> suddividere lo spazio sul disco trascinando la barra verticale sottostante
<Guest87370> verso dove la trascino
<Guest87370> x asssegnare spazio a x
<Guest87370> dx o sin
<jester-> dovrebbe permettere di scrivere
<jester-> anche
<baldini>   Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere come togliere il portachiavi che compare all'avvio.  Ho trovato una soluzione, ma vorrei sapere che succede se apro su Ubuntu Software Center e disistallo l'applicazione portachiavi, mi sapete rispondere?  grazie in anticipo :)
<baldini>   Ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere come togliere il portachiavi che compare all'avvio.  Ho trovato una soluzione, ma vorrei sapere che succede se apro su Ubuntu Software Center e disistallo l'applicazione portachiavi, mi sapete rispondere?  grazie in anticipo :)
<jester-> trascina da sinnistra verso destra
<ui_> Guest87370: non hai altri sistemi operativi installati oltre a windows?
<Guest87370> no solo win 8 .
<ui_> allora windows è a sinistra
<Guest87370> perciò trascino da destra a sinistra x assegnare spazio a xub
<baldini> ciao  scusate per il disturbo ma vorrei sapere come togliere il portachiavi che compare all'avvio.  Ho trovato una soluzione, ma vorrei sapere che succede se apro su Ubuntu Software Center e disistallo l'applicazione portachiavi, mi sapete rispondere?  grazie in anticipo :)
<jester-> eh
<ui_> sì
<Guest87370> ui grazie mille, siete genitlisimi, un altra cosa se posso aggiungere s
<baldini> ciao  scusate per il disturbo ma vorrei sapere come togliere il portachiavi che compare all'avvio.  Ho trovato una soluzione, ma vorrei sapere che succede se apro su Ubuntu Software Center e disistallo l'applicazione portachiavi, mi sapete rispondere?  grazie in anticipo :)
<jester-> !portachiavi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'portachiavi'
<jester-> !portachiavireset
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baldini> ciao  scusate per il disturbo ma vorrei sapere come togliere il portachiavi che compare all'avvio.  Ho trovato una soluzione, ma vorrei sapere che succede se apro su Ubuntu Software Center e disistallo l'applicazione portachiavi, mi sapete rispondere?  grazie in anticipo :)
<ui_> !repeat | baldini
<ubot-it> baldini: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Guest87370> quando installo xubuntu affianco a win 8, all'avvio d grub cioè quale os scegliere mi fa un casino, cioè se seleziono xub, ok, ma se selezion win 8 mi da errore e mi rimanda al grub, x accedere a win devo accedere dal bios .ho ripristinato il computer 3 giorn fa, mi date anche una mano su quest cioè come installare in dualboot
<krabador> !uefi | Guest87370
<ubot-it> Guest87370: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest87370> uefi posso installarlo anche dopo che ho messo xubuntu
<Guest87370> s
<first_choice> Guest87370, segui il link che ti è stato suggerito
<jester-> Guest87370: lo fa l'installer 64 bit 13.04
<jester-> senza non fai il boot
<Guest87370> OK
<jester-> Guest87370: se dopo installato non parte segui la parte ripristino nella pagina
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest87370> Raga un altra cosa quanto spazio assegno a xubuntu x un uso veloce, e poi uefi va anche con xub o solo con ubun,
<Guest87370> s
<mibofra> Guest87370, va vai tranquillo
<Guest87370> 24 gb sono sufficienti
<Guest87370> s
<Guest87370> 24 gb sono suffic
<Guest87370> sufficienti
<ui_> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ 4,4 gb minimi
<Guest87370> r
<Guest87370> Ragazzi siete stati gentilissimi grazie mille
<Guest87370> ma visto che sono qui chiedo anche una cosa, sono indeciso se inst xub o Debian, chiedo se Debian x inst è idem x xub
<Guest87370> s
<Guest87370> chiedo scusa x le abbreviazioni
<Guest87370> s
<Guest87370> cioè se installo debian l'installazione e idem a quell di xubunt
<Guest87370> s
<Guest87370> OK Raga, ringrazio c
<Guest87370> Ciau
<ui_> con debian ti conviene avere dimestichezza con il terminale e con apt-get
<Guest87370> ma posso installarl affianco a win8
<Guest87370> s
<ui_> l'installazione è completamente diversa+
<Guest87370> OK
<Guest87370> Ciau
<akis24> ciao
<davide_> giorno, programma per chattare
<davide_> a parte skype c'e un altro
<first_choice> davide_, pidgin
<Matt_91> hangout
<davide_> funza come skype
<first_choice> davide_, cos'è un indovinello? lol
<Matt_91> davide_:  hangout funziona meglio di skype e invece che installarti 40mb di programma installi poche mb di plugin
<Matt_91> davide_:  e lo usi con il browser
<davide_> spiega dove lo trovo
<Matt_91> !chat | davide_, per questo:
<ubot-it> davide_, per questo:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<Matt_91> ho un problema con un pc che ha questa scheda di rete 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34) si connette se pingo pinga, se faccio host www.sito.it funge, ma se devo consultare un sito, scaricare qualcosa con wget o pacchetti con apt-get o tento di aprire una connessione telnet non funge, idee? o appena reinstallato, dalla live funge tutto bene, da installato no
<nicola> salveee
<nicola> ce qualcuno x delle info
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicola> ho una vodafone kay e non riesco a farla partire su ubuntu 12.04
<DaRcHaNgEl> kay o key
<nicola> key la chiavetta
<first_choice> nicola, che modello è?
<nicola> k3806-z
<first_choice> !sakis3g | nicola
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sakis3g'
<first_choice> nicola, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/erostalamini/Sakis3G
<first_choice> con Sakis3G dovrebbe funzionare
<nicola> ok ora provo
<first_choice> peccato che sto vedendo adesso che il sito di Sakis3g risulta ancora offline
<nicola> e non mi fa entrare
<first_choice> nicola, da qua è scaricabile http://landodomenico.altervista.org/index.php/area-download/file/5-sakis3g.html
<djtux> Ciao ragazzi
<nicola> okk grazie
<djtux> volevo sapere come si fa a cancellare il proprio account dal forum di ubuntu-it ...
<djtux> è possibile vero? ^^
<first_choice> nicola, sto leggendo sul forum di ubuntu che tutti gli utenti che avevano la tua stessa chiavetta han risolto con Sakis3G quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<enzotib> !chat | djtux
<ubot-it> djtux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<djtux> ok, scusatemi, grazie! ;)
<panzer78bb> ciao raga
<panzer78bb> ho hd in 2 partizioni,  ho riinstallato il sistema operativo in una
<panzer78bb> è normale che dopo la formattazione ho ancora i programmi in windowsx86
<panzer78bb> e in pannello di controllo nessuno!!
<Pinguino_> :-)
<Pinguino_> salve.... avrei bisogno di una mano su ubuntu 13.04.... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<first_choice> !qualcuno | Pinguino_
<ubot-it> Pinguino_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pinguino_> ok, ho aggiornato ubuntu 12.10 a ubuntu 13.04, adesso il sistema si avvia e resta in stallo sulla schermata principale....sulla versione precedente risolvevo il problema con questo comando " sudo service lightdm restart" ho provato a fare lo stesso su questa versione , ma non funziona..
<Pinguino_> l'ho installato sul booklet 3g nokia
<Matt_91> Pinguino_:  sudo restart lightdm
<Matt_91> Pinguino_:  prova
<Pinguino_> stessa cosa..... si riavvia, riesco a muovere il mouse, ma niente, non appaiono le icone
<Matt_91> Pinguino_:  vabbè, la cosa si complica ed io ora non posso allora, mi spiace :)
<Pinguino_> ok fa niente
<first_choice> Pinguino_, prova https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#What_to_do_if_things_go_wrong
<Pinguino_> ok provo, un attimo
<Pinguino_> scusa, ma come faccio a modificare questo?     Edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<first_choice> dal terminale
<Pinguino_> si lo sto digitando là
<Pinguino_> ma non mi entra
<first_choice> sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<first_choice> poi prova a riavviare la macchina
<Pinguino_> ok fatto adesso provo
<Pinguino_> si è riavviato in modalità testo
<first_choice> digita nel terminale
<first_choice> startx
<marcolinoubuntu> ciao a tutti per il mio pc amd athlone2400+ 1,49Ghz con 2MB di RAM ubuntu 13.04 girerà bene?
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, 2 MB di ram?
<marcolinoubuntu> si
<first_choice> 2 GB vorrai dire
<marcolinoubuntu> opps si XD
<first_choice> ah ok lol si dovrebbe funzionare discretamente anche se io ti consiglio Xubuntu che è più leggero
<Pinguino_> adesso è partito e mi dice che ha trova una serie di problemi tipo dmi.bios.date ed altri, ok grazie ugualmente adesso provo ad inviare la segnalazione... grazie
<marcolinoubuntu> si quello lo messo su un netbook solo che la grafica non è il massimo e sto pc lo usrebbe mia sorella
<marcolinoubuntu> andrà kmw meglio di windows xp pro SP3?
<first_choice> Pinguino_, mi dispiace non averti risolto del tutto il problema, senti cosa ti dicono
<Pinguino_> già che scrive qualcosa è già tanto grazie ugualmente
<xubuntu132> salve a tutti
<xubuntu132> vorrei avere un piccolo aiuto per la live di xubuntu
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, installaci tranquillamente ubuntu, non tornei più indietro
<first_choice> ;)
<first_choice> tornerai*
<xubuntu132> ho masterizzato 2 iso ma non mi partono
<xubuntu132> mentre quella di ubuntu si
<xubuntu132> come posso installarlo?^
<first_choice> xubuntu132, hai controllato l'md5sum
<marcolinoubuntu> perfetto adesso sto provando a installare una chiavetta tim usb sul netbook con SO xubuntu 12.04 come cavolo faccio? XD
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, che modello è?
<marcolinoubuntu> la chiavetta o il netbook?
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, chiavetta
<xubuntu132> first_choice no come lo controllo?
<marcolinoubuntu> ONDA MT191UP
<Guest97954> Ciao, io ho un problema su xubuntu..mi esce una scritta prima di accendersi: could not writes bytes: broken pipe
<Guest97954> stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4232304
<first_choice> xubuntu132, è xubuntu quello che hai scaricato?
<xubuntu132> first_choice si proprio xubuntu
<first_choice> 32 o 64 bit?
<xubuntu132> first_choice da questo link http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<xubuntu132> 32
<first_choice> xubuntu132, ok allora devi controllare che l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato sia uguale a questa
<first_choice> 1048df77899ca8d9d6ba23427b4d6259
<first_choice> xubuntu132, da terminale devi digitare nella cartella in cui è presente la iso
<first_choice> md5sum nomefileiso
<first_choice> e poi fai il confronto
<marcolinoubuntu> madonna che complicato first
<xubuntu132> ok c'è un file nel dvd md5sum che contiene : cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7  ./pics/red-upperleft.png 0730e775a72519aaa450a3774fca5f55  ./pics/red-lowerleft.png cd8aa5e7fa11b1362ef1869ac6b1aa56  ./pics/blue-lowerleft.png 92091902d3ca753bb858d4682b3fc26b  ./pics/logo-50.jpg 461cbc7ff94fdea8008cab34b611abb8  ./pics/blue-upperright.png 9e18ae797773b2677b1b7b86e2aff28d  ./pics/blue-lowerright.png 20d4bdecfa6d980d663fb5b93d37a842 
<valentina24> ciao
<xubuntu132> ora provo da terminale
<valentina24> ancora nn ho avuto il piacere di provare ubuntu e gia lo odioooo e una mattinaaaa ke provo a installarloo
<valentina24> uffa
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, prova a seguire quello che viene detto nel forum e vedrai che con calma ce la farai
<marcolinoubuntu> ma quella procedura vabe anche per ubuntu 2
<marcolinoubuntu> 13 che sto installando sull'altro fisso?
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, si
<marcolinoubuntu> vebene*
<marcolinoubuntu> ah ok grazie
<first_choice> di nulla
<marcolinoubuntu> ieri ho provato a cercare nel forum ma non ho trovato risposta, non si può togliere la pass di xubuntu 12 quella richiesta subito dopo le schermate del bios vero?
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, è perchè hai cifrato il disco?
<marcolinoubuntu> per renderlo più sicuro
<marcolinoubuntu> ma non pensavo lo chiedesse all'avvio
<marcolinoubuntu> siccome sto netbook lo userà mia madre
<marcolinoubuntu> volevo evitargli di mettere la pass sia all'avvio
<marcolinoubuntu> che nel nome utente
<marcolinoubuntu> e nel nome utente se la tolgo del tutto la pass non mi faceva accedere, allora sono entrato come guest e lo rimpostata nell'utente per rientrarci
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, sulla prima non ti so rispondere ma c'è sicuramente il modo
<xubuntu132> first_choice, l'md5sum è quello che mi haiindicato
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, se qualcuno lo sa vedrai che ti risponderà
<first_choice> xubuntu132, allora la iso è corretta e non ci sono errori
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, per la seconda devi modificare il file /etc/shadow e cancellare la password criptata per il relativo username
<first_choice> però scusatemi adesso devo scappare che avevo pianificato di andare a fare una corsa a piedi qua fuori
<first_choice> e sono già in ritardo ehe
<xubuntu132> come mai non parte la live? legge il dvd per un po e poi parte ubuntu che avevo già instalato
<first_choice> a dopo
<marcolinoubuntu> ok grazie mille per gli aiuto firs
<marcolinoubuntu> buona corsa :)
<first_choice> marcolinoubuntu, grazie :D
<massy> salve
<xubuntu132> vedo che first_choice deve andare c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con il mio problema?
<first_choice> xubuntu132, controlla nel BIOS che sia impostato come boot primario il lettore DVD
<first_choice> vado ciao
<xubuntu132> salve c'e qualcuno che mi aiuta con le derivate di ubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu? come mai non mi partono in live?
<xubuntu132> mi parte solo ubuntu in live
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho installo il bootloader nella partizione sbagliata e adesso non riesco ad avviare il mio ubuntu studio, posso correggere il problema o devo rifare l'installazione?
<mibofra> Puoi correger da live :)
<Matt_91> lusuhard:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lusuhard> ehm non ho precisato bene, ho installato il bootloader in un disco rigido diverso, non in una partizione diversa... fa lo stesso?
<lusuhard> e in più il disco su cui sta il boot loader adesso vorrei formattarlo e quindi dovrei spostare il bootloader sull'altro disco, quello in questione
<Matt_91> lusuhard:  si segui quella guida
<lusuhard> Matt_91 grazie :D
<yousdo> ciao
<lusuhard> Matt_91 mi rilinki la pagina di prima, sono su live adesso
<Matt_91> !grub | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lusuhard> grazie
<Matt_91> l'ultimo quello che finisce con /ripristino
<Matt_91> lusuhard:  prego
<Matt_91> lusuhard:  leggi bene e segui bene, se non non funge
<lusuhard> Matt_91: agli ordini maestro :D
<Matt_91> io sono connesso au una wifi, ma anche se mi collego via cavo non cambia nulla, se visito un sito non va, se ne consulto alcuni tipo google e facebook via https vanno... qualcuno ha suggerimenti al riguardo?
<Matt_91> ho altri pc che vanno(ovvimanete visto che sto scivento) alla stessa wifi
<pinolibero> trj(hd0,0)NTFS5  :  NO wubildr  qualcuno mi puòà  aiutare  a  capire  perchè  compare  questa  scritta ?
<pinolibero> trj(hd0,0)NTFS5  :  NO wubildr
<vorres> ciao
<vorres> ho installato su 1 vecchio hp portatile xubuntu 12.04 (ho dovuto install quella xke a quanto pare dalla 13 supportano solo kernel pae) solo che durante linstallazione è comparso 1 errore, ma nonostante questo è andata a buon fine. solo che ora quando avvio il pc parte la shell, che mi chiede user e pass, e anche una volta immessi continua a farmi lavorare sulla shell. che posso fare?
<enzotib> vorres, cosa esce se scrivi sudo service lightdm status   ?
<enzotib> (dopo che ti sei loggato sul terminale)
<vorres> enzotib: ti dico subito
<vorres> enzotib: unrecognized service
<vorres> :\
<enzotib> vorres, ok, allora: sudo service gdm status
<vorres> enzotib: stessa cosa
<vorres> unrecognized service
<enzotib> vorres, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<vorres> file o cartella nn esistente enzotib
<enzotib> vorres, hai scritto esattamente come ti ho scritto io?
<vorres> si enzotib ricontrollo ancora
<enzotib> intendo lettera per lettera, spazi compresi e maiuscole/minuscole uguali
<vorres> si si tutto corretto
<enzotib> vorres, dpkg --get-selections xserver-* | wc -l
<vorres> come output mi dice 10
<enzotib> un po' pochi
<enzotib> vorres, la rete funziona? ping 8.8.8.8
<vorres> uhm a quanto pare non è collegato al wifi
<vorres> lo collego con il cavo
<vorres> scusa pensavo si collegasse in auto
<vorres> ok ho collegato
<vorres> il cavo ethernet
<enzotib> vorres, ed ora va la rete?
<vorres> si si sta pingango
<enzotib> vorres, ok, fai sudo apt-get update
<vorres> come lo fermo lol
<enzotib> vorres, Ctrl-C
<vorres> lol sorry
<vorres> ancora 1 po e cadeva gugol
<vorres> :D
<enzotib> :)
<vorres> ok aggiornato enzotib
<enzotib> vorres, sudo apt-get upgrade
<enzotib> vorres, se ti pare di vedere qualche messaggio di errore, ovviamente dimmelo
<vorres> enzotib: ma se faccio lupgrade il kernel mi rimane il generic?
<enzotib> vorres, che kernel vorresti?
<vorres> non supporta il PAE il portatile
<enzotib> vorres, no, no, l'upgrade non cambia il kernel
<vorres> ok
<vorres> enzotib: ok fatto, non ho visto errori
<tecco> salve
<enzotib> vorres, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tecco> hello everybody!
<vorres> ok, sta scaricando
<vorres> enzotib: mi sono perso 400mb da scaricare nell installazione?
<enzotib> vorres, eh, probabilmente
<tecco> salve posso avere una informazione?
<enzotib> vorres, quando finisce riavvia, io devo andare, magari se hai ancora problemi, io sono sempre qui
<enzotib> !chiedi | tecco
<ubot-it> tecco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tecco> grazie. il mio hd s'è perso il filesystem ed è diventato raw. mi hanno detto di esplorarlo con linux per vedere di recuperare i dati. vorrei fare un live cd per non installarlo. quale devo scaricare?
<vorres> enzotib: ok grazie mille, sempre gentilissimo :)
<vorres> tecco: credo che va bene una qualsiasi, io quando devo toccare lhd con una distro live uso quella di pmagic
<vorres> questa http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<vorres> in cui sono già presenti tools x il ceck e manutenzione dell hd
<tecco> ma si basa su linux?
<tecco> in particolare avrei bisogno di usare memtest visto che il problema deriva probabilmente dalla ram. ho letto che ubuntu ha una sua utility.
<spartacus_72> sera
<vorres> si tecco è 1 distro linux quella che ti ho linkato..riguardo a memtest credo sia presente anche qualche tools x quello
<tecco> dove si trova free?
<dod> http://www.memtest.org/
<tecco> dicevo partedmagic
<vorres> tecco: nel link di prima
<vorres> [20:44] <vorres> questa http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<vorres> vai nella sezione download
<vorres> scaricalo, fai il check del md5
<vorres> e mettilo su qlc supporto
<tecco>  vogliono 5 $.
<tecco> la 2013_06_15 è uguale?
<vorres> come vogliono 5 dollari?
<vorres> si prendine un'altra
<vorres> mi spiace non sapevo lo avessero messo a pagamento
<vorres> :\
<robx_> ciao a tutti! ho un portatile con ubuntu 12.04. collego un monitor esterno ma non lo rileva. allora provo a reinstallare ubuntu da dvd. la schermata di benvenuto è come una vecchia tv analogica non sintonizzata.(il dvd è stato masterizzato correttamente). sapete aiutarmi? grazie!:)
<ui_> tecco: vorres http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/files/Stable/Parted%20Magic%202013_06_15/
<vorres> si si la vrs 06 c'à
<vorres> c'è
<tecco> grazie l'ho scaricata ora. ma come si fa a far partire ubuntu live cd? boot seq. cd e hd ma sull'hd non ho so. parte uguale?
<tecco> voglio dire è stand alone?
<tecco> o ha bisogno di un so sotto?
<ui_> tecco: avvia con il cd inserito nel lettore, parte da solo
<ui_> è già un sistema operativo di suo
<tecco> purtroppo non parte. schermata nera. sto provando sulla macchina dove c'èra l'hd che si è rotto.
<tecco> l'ho masterizzato con w7 ma sul cd non ho un iso...
<ui_> tecco: non deve contenere un file *.iso ma deve contenere diverse cartelle
<mapreri> remix_tj: ping (in -ops, se preferisci, oppure in query)
<tecco> ok. allora si vede che c'è un problema hw. dovrebbe partire da solo anche partedmagic giusto?
<ui_> sì
<tecco> provo
<tecco> si blocca sulla scritta entering partedmagic. cd e hd fermi.  praticamente quello che faceva con w7. qualche idea?
<vorres> enzotib ci 6?
<alex______> salve a tutti
<alex______> xubuntu avrei bisogno di installare jre ....me lo chiede openoffice
<alex______> posso installare quasiasi versione ......oppure la devo cercare su ubuntu software center
<tecco> si può far partire ubuntu live cd su un pc con collegati cd e hard disk senza sistema operativo?
<ui_> alex______ cerca Java nel software center e installa "OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime"
<ui_> in alternativa, da terminale: dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<ui_> alex______: comunque Libreoffice è il successore di OpenOffice
<ui_> !openoffice | alex______
<ubot-it> alex______: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org/Dizionario
<ui_> tecco: sì, è così per qualunque Live CD
<ui_> ops, non volevo far dire questo ad ubot
<ui_> Comunque LibreOffice Base installa Java JRE in automatico
<alex______> anche secondo me pero mi dava un errore e mi chiedeva jre
<alex______> adesso riprovo se lo fà di nuovo vi posto un istantanea
<first_choice> alex______, ui_  stava parlando di libreoffice non di openoffice
<alex______> come posso postare un istantanea???
<ui_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ui_> per le immagini ---> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<alex___> come vi posso postare un istantanea???
<alex___> http://imagebin.org/269049
<alex___> ecco sono riuscito
<alex___> nessuno sa darmi un idea di come posso risolvere
<ui_> alex___: ti ho risposto prima
<alex___> scusami ma non ho capito probabilente
<alex___> devo usare lbreoffice
<alex___> invece che openoffce
<ui_> [23:16] <ui_> alex______ cerca Java nel software center e installa "OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime"
<ui_> [23:17] <ui_> in alternativa, da terminale: dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<alex___> fatto da terminale
<alex___> penso sia lo stesso
<alex___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6038152/
<ui_> alex___: Java già ce l'hai. In OpenOffice, apri il menu Strumenti >> clicca su Opzioni >> poi clicca a sinistra su Java
<alex___> ok provo
<alex___> ok comunqu era già spuntato jre ma l'erore me lo dà comunque
<alex___> era già spuntato 'usa un ambiente jave runtime'
<alex___> comunque stesso errore di prima
<alex___> http://imagebin.org/269049
<alex___> nessuno h qualche altra idea
<first_choice> alex___, hai riavviato openoffice dopo aver installato jre?
<alex___> si
<alex___> posso provare la nova versione  è uscita la 4....io ho la 3.3
<first_choice> alex___, ecco prova
<alex___> può servire???
<first_choice> alex___, aggiorna tutto quello che c'è da aggiornare e vediamo se funziona
<alex___> ok
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-29
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Ciauuu!
<Alemar> ciao a tutti
<davide1> cc'e qulacuno:'(
<jester-> !qualcuno | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davide1> devo amplificare  il segnale wirelewss in tutta la casa, anche ai piani sopra
<davide1> è possibile
<jester-> certo, con dei ripetitori
<davide1> ok dimmi che tipo e come collegarlo
<jester-> devi prendere router e ripetitori compatibili
<jester-> oppure usi la rete elettrica
<davide1> router e ripetitor idella stessa amarca, devo chiedere al venditore
<jester-> eh devono essere compatibili
<davide1> la rete elettrica e come, cosa devo prendere
<jester-> ci sono degli adattatori
<jester-> non so se ci sono anche wifi
<ErVito> bè, a quel punto non se ne fa nulla
<_paranoid_> che ne pensate di questo? http://www.amazon.it/dp/B001FQRGYQ/ref=asc_df_B001FQRGYQ14647214?smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&tag=trovaprezzi-ce-21&linkCode=asn&creative=23422&creativeASIN=B001FQRGYQ
<ErVito> se si tratta di portare solo il segnale attraverso le prese elettriche
<davide1> adattori ??
<ErVito> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerline
<_paranoid_> chi mi sa dire qualocsa sull'alimentatore? i8n alternativa ci sarebbe un corsair 600v2
<jester-> _paranoid_: visto il prezzo non è sto granche
<_paranoid_> che mi consigli tu?
<jester-> dipende dal portafoglio
<_paranoid_> io prenderei il corsair perchè la ventola si spegne quando consuma poco,invece l'ocz no,ma magari non si sente neanche
<_paranoid_> beh voglio spendere poco,70€
<jester-> è medio
<_paranoid_> ma tra un corsair 600m v2(che leggo che ha problemi con la rumorosità della ventola) e l'ocz,quale ti sembra migliore?
<jester-> boh
<_paranoid_> eh,boh... l'ocz sicuramente ha i cavi più corti,e può essere uno svantaggio,ma costa solo 58€
<_paranoid_> mi sa che lo prendo
<_paranoid_> ne parlano bene
<_paranoid_> altrimenti accetto consigli
<davide1> per chattare invece di skype cosa posso usare
<magicitaly> !chat | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide1> ok
<davide1> ciap a tutti
<Mac90> salve, c'è un modo per capire se un pc ha l'UEFI ?
<jester-> Mac90: dal bios
<jester-> Mac90: o se ha una partizione sui 20 mb all'inizio
<jester-> Mac90: ubuntu 13.04 64 bit supporta uefi
<Mac90> jester-: cosa ci dovrebbe essere nel bios, la partizione da 20mb non devo toccarla?
<jester-> dal bios si capisce
<jester-> e non devi toccare nessuna partizione
<jester-> !uefi | Mac90
<ubot-it> Mac90: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Mac90> ubot-it: Grazie ora lo leggo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mac90> jester-: ora leggo il link postato da ub grazie
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> Ciao a tutti gli ubuntugnani xDD
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> vorrei chiedervi una cosa perchè non mi si apre update-manager? xdd
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, apri un terminale, scrivi update-manager e vediamo che errori ti dà
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> grazieee per la risposta xDDmi da questo:
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> root@localhost:/# update-manager Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":5.0". Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":5.0". Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":5.0". Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":5.0". warning: could not initiate dbus Error setting launch_time:  Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that y
<enzotib> !pastebin | Ubbbbbuntuuuu
<ubot-it> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, perché sei root? perché l'hostname è localhost? perché DISPLAY è 5?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> xDD il display è 5 perchè sono connesso in vnc e quindi gli altry display sono in poche parole vuoti xDD l'hostname è localhost per via della connessione vnc e sono root perchè è l'unico user esistente non ho installato ubuntu attraverso il cd ma un immagine .img
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, e dove l'hai presa questa immagine?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ho installato ubuntu su android tramite ubuntu kickstart un app xDD
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ha scaricato tutto lui e lo ha installato ed avviato :D
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, non credo ci sia supporto per questo. In ogni caso proverei a fare un aggiornamento non grafico: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ok ora ci provo asp
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ok ora xDD mi ha detto con dist-update 0 installati 0 updati ecc tutto 0 xDD
<enzotib> quindi è aggiornato
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> si ma è ubuntu 9.10 xD
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> io volevo 12.04 lts o 13.04 xDD
<enzotib> allora non volevi update-manager, ma do-release-upgrade
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, ma una immagine più recente non la trovi?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ah ora provo a fare do-release-upgrade xDD
<enzotib> piuttosto che fare l'avanzamento?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> no xDD mi ha dato questa credo che l'app arrivi solo fino a questa, con 2,2 gb di spazio posso fare l'aggiornamento tranquillamente o ci vuole piu spazio xDD
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, in realtà l'avanzamento si può fare solo tra versioni successive: quindi da 9.10 puoi passare a 10.04
<enzotib> poi da 10.04 LTS a 12.04 LTS
<enzotib> quindi due passaggi
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> e poi se lo rifaccio passo a 11.04 giusto?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ah xDD
<enzotib> da una LTS puoi passare alla successiva
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ah xDD ho dato il comando e quando sta per scaricare i file necessari mi fa questo:
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiserver/binary-armel/packtages.gz 404 not found
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, e questo è perché la 9.10 è ormai fuori supporto
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ho sentito dire che ubuntu 9.10 non ha più le repository e quindi si doveva mettere old-release.ubuntu.com/ecc..... ma io nelle repository ho già questo
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ma attivando le repository su symampit o come si scrive xDD mi aggiunge quelle non piu supportate quindi come faccio ad aggiornare xDD
<akis24> ciao
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> perchè per installare app da apt me lo fa usando le repository old-release ma aggiornando mi da quelle non supportate archive.ubuntu.com quindi che devo fare xDD
<enzotib> Ubbbbbuntuuuu, cambia il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !eol | Ubbbbbuntuuuu
<ubot-it> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> grazieee xDD ora provo e ti faccio sapere xDD
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> erano già pronti xDD karmic :D
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> ancora lo stesso problema xD ci dovrebbe essere un altro sources.list
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> se inserisco il cd di ubuntu su ubuntu attivo posso premere setup un po come windows per avviare l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 lts o altre?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> emis killa bloccorecordz
<ui_> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: il "setup" si chiama ubiquity e va installato
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> da apt-get?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> e cosa fa?
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> e poi come si fa a scrivere ad un utente tipo nomeutente di chi sto inviando il mex, messaggio
<Ubbbbbuntuuuu> <Ubbbbbuntuuuu> emis killa bloccorecordz [15:31] <ui_> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: il "setup" si chiama ubiquity e va installato [15:31] <Ubbbbbuntuuuu> da apt-get? [15:32] <Ubbbbbuntuuuu> e cosa fa? [15:32] <Ubbbbbuntuuuu> e poi come si fa a scrivere ad un utente tipo nomeutente di chi sto inviando il mex, messaggioù
<remix_tj> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: puoi semplicemente fare upgrade, non serve un cd della nuova versione
<disperato> Ciao a tutti. Offro a scelta pizza e birra o una notte di sesso sfrenato a chiunque riesca a risolvere il mio problema nel giro dei prossimi 40 minuti ;)
<disperato> Ho un Toshiba Satellite con lo stramaledetto Windows 8 preinstallato
<disperato> Ho scaricato Ubuntu dal sito ubuntu-it.org e non riesco a installarlo
<disperato> ho  scaricato la versione a 64 bit ultima
<remix_tj> Ubbbbbuntuuuu: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<disperato> maggiori dettagli a qualche anima pia che mi sappia aiutare
<remix_tj> disperato: hai fatto il cd?
<disperato> ho già letto tutte le FAQs e le pagine di supporto
<disperato> no, niente CD, anche perché mi servirebbe per oggi, sennò sono costretto a tornare sul vecchio computer
<disperato> l'ho scaricato da Internet
<disperato> e non riesco in alcun modo ad avviarlo
<remix_tj> disperato: per installare ubuntu devi o masterizzare su un cd
<remix_tj> o fare una chiavetta
<disperato> ah, non si può installre direttamente?
<disperato> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<remix_tj> disperato: puoi usare wubi, quindi installare da windows
<remix_tj> !wubi | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<disperato> Già ho usato Wubi
<Riccardone> salve
<remix_tj> oppure puoi preparare una chiavetta, riavviare con quel cd e fare
<disperato> non funziona
<remix_tj> !usb | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<disperato> devo provare con la chiavetta
<disperato> non ne ho una a disposizione al momento
<Riccardone> remix_tj: si, io so come si installa Linux :)
<remix_tj> ops Riccardone
<remix_tj> !usb | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<disperato> grazie
<disperato> ma se provo a scaricare Wubi da parte?
<disperato> Io ho scaricato tutta insieme l'immagine del CD
<disperato> e dentro c'è pure Wubi, che non funziona
<disperato> speriamo di non aver fatto un pasticcio irreversibile
<Riccardone> disperato: wubi ha qualche problema .. segui i consigli di remix_tj
<disperato> Eh, ma ora che ho combinato questo pasticcio
<disperato> come rimedio?
<disperato> Quando avvio il computer, mi dice automaticamente che è impossibile trovare il sistema operativo nell'unità selezionata
<disperato> solo se clicco mi fa vedere la schermata di scelta del sistema operativo e sono obbligato a scegliere Windows in quanto se scelgo Ubuntu mi riporta alla schermata di errore
<Riccardone> disperato: devi ripristinare il grub ...
<disperato> come posso eliminare questa cosa?
<disperato> Non so neanche cosa sia, il grub
<disperato> non sono un utente esperto
<Riccardone> disperato: ein ti parte ?
<Riccardone> win *
<disperato> Windows mi parte se lo seleziono dopo la schermata di errore
<disperato> il sistema predefinito è Ubuntu da CD, però il CD non esiste
<disperato> e perciò dà la pagina di errore
<disperato> Oltretutto, mi è sparita l'icona Explorer dal desktop di Windows 8
<Riccardone> disperato: allora ho ripristini con una live usb il grup (MBR) o reinstalli daccapo Linux e sovrascrivi l'MBR ... il problema è lì :)
<disperato> o ripristino il grup = ???
<disperato> Esiste una distribuzione di Linux installabile online senza chiavetta e senza CD?
<disperato> per architettura a 64 bit
<disperato> Se esiste, ditemelo e installo quella
<Riccardone> disperato: non credo ...
<disperato> Mi metto a piangere
<Riccardone> al limite qualcosa via rete, ma devi conoscere l'indirizzo dei servers ...
 * Riccardone asciuga le lacrime di disperato e ridacchia :)
<disperato> non posso uscire per procurarmi una chiavetta adesso
<disperato> tra 10 giorni ho il mio ultimo esame
<disperato> non ho tempo
<disperato> uffa
<disperato> Schifo questo Windows 8 che sembra Windows phone
<disperato> questo è un computer, non un telefono
<Riccardone> non mi dire che non hai una USB da sacrificare :) ??
<disperato> non dove mi trovo adesso
<Riccardone> ne un CD da masterizzare ?
<disperato> io odio Windows
<disperato> fatemelo sparire
<disperato> uffa
<disperato>  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<disperato> Almeno mi sai dire se è possibile ripristinare il single boot e come?
<disperato> Così almeno Windows mi si apre normalmente
<ui_> disperato: potresti eseguire ubuntu in una macchina virtuale
<disperato> Ragazzi, ma è così difficile? E menomale che l'open source era una cosa semplice
<disperato> Vabbe'
<ui_> ciò non richiede cd, tuttavia non ciorreggerà il problema di avvio
<disperato> c'è un modo di correggere per il momento SOLO il problema di avvio?
<ui_> sì, e necessita di chiavetta o cd...
<disperato> ok
<disperato> niente da fare
<disperato> vabbe', pizza, birra e pompino a nessuno...
<disperato> Grazieo comunque per l'aiuto
<disperato> Grazie*
<disperato> Scusatemi per avervi importunato
<Riccardone> disperato:
<magicitaly> disperato, una pizza l'accetto volentieri comunque ma solo quella eh
<disperato> mi sarei sacrificato volentieri, Magic
<disperato> se mi avessi risolto il problema in giornata
<Riccardone> disperato: che win hai ? prova fdisk /mbr dalla shell dei comandi ... con XP funzionava ancora
<disperato> Dimmi, Riccardone
<magicitaly> disperato, una chiavetta usb ormai ce l'hanno tutti...
<Riccardone> disperato: ti dovrebbe cancellare l'MBR e far partire l'unico SO che trova (Win purtroppo)
<disperato> Riccardone, come dicevo ho Windows 8, quella schifezza che sembra fatta per smartphone
<disperato> provo il tuo suggerimento
<disperato> Magic, ne ho diverse ma non una utilizzabile al momento.
<Riccardone> disperato: in bocca al lupo
<magicitaly> disperato, in cosa ti laurei?
<disperato> dice che fdisk non è riconoscibile come un programma interno o esterno e non è riconoscibile come batc
<disperato> batch
<disperato> Non crepi il lupo, Riccardone
<disperato> In Scienze politiche, Magic Italy
<disperato> con tesi in diritto penale
<magicitaly> disperato, auguri!
<disperato> e intenzione di proseguire gli studi con una laurea magistrale in Economia e diritto
<disperato> Ma non sono sicuro
<disperato> ho trent'anni
<disperato> non sono un giovincello
<Riccardone> disperato: dai un'occhiata qui http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-fix-windows-8-mbr-master-boot-record/
<disperato> Sei ironico, Magic Italy?
<magicitaly> disperato, io fossi in te cercherei al più presto un lavoro
<disperato> Grazie, Riccardone. Ti stai conquistando il premio, eheheheh
<Riccardone> disperato: fammi sapere :)
<disperato> Sono 12 anni che cerco lavoro, Magicitaly, e in questi 12 anni ho anche lavorato, solo che un contratto più lungo di 6 mesi non l'ho mai avuto
<disperato> ho lavorato nello stesso posto, a suon di proroghe, sino a 3 anni
<disperato> La situazione è questa e non credo proprio che con la laurea cambi
<magicitaly> disperato,  ci credo...il problema è che la laurea di scienze politiche porta a questo
<Riccardone> disperato: lasciamo stare questi discorsi qui, siamo loggati
<Riccardone> !chat  | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<disperato> Grazie, Riccardone: conoscevo già la procedura
<disperato> è il ripristino dal CD di installazione
<magicitaly> con questo chiudiamo l'off topic
<disperato> devo recuperare anche quello ;)
<disperato> Riccardone, che c'entrano i discorsi con il login? Non colgo il nesso
<Riccardone> disperato: eh ?
<disperato> @ubot-it, non so se sei un bot o un essere umano; so soltanto che rispondevo a Magicitaly
<ui_> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<magicitaly> disperato, il canale è registrato
<disperato> ah, ok
<Riccardone> disperato: ubot-it è un bot si
<magicitaly> qualunque cosa scritta qui viene pubblicata online ehe
<disperato> grazie per tenere alla mia privacy
<disperato> comunque non ho detto niente di particolarmente riservato
<magicitaly> infatti
<magicitaly> solo il problema è che questo è un canale di supporto più che una chat
<disperato> Magic, hai iniziato tu, curiosone e impiccione che non sei altro, quindi guarda prima la trave negli occhi tuoi ;) :P :P
<magicitaly> ma colpa mia che ti ho fatto andare in altri discorsi ehe
<Riccardone> disperato: ho preso le redini della situazione in mano prima che sciorinassero via strafalcioni fuori luogo
<disperato> Ecco, appunto: lo hai ammesso
<magicitaly> :D
<disperato> Riccardone, di che strafalcioni parli? Se ti riferisci a quelli grammaticali, li ho notati anche io ma non li ho corretti per via della netiquette
<disperato> Se invece ti riferisci a ipotetici suggerimenti sbagliati, non mi sono pervenuti
<Riccardone> disperato: si era cominqciato un off-topic sulla situazione lavoativa italiana che è meglio chiudere in tempo :)
<Riccardone> *lavorativa
<disperato> Quanto al regalino che dovresti avere se mi risolvi il problema, ritiro tutto perché altrimenti a causa della "loggatura" rischiamo di finire in qualche esito di ricerca di siti porno
<disperato> Ah, ok, Riccardone. Grazie
<disperato> A proposito della pagina che mi hai inviato, Riccardone, secondo te se faccio direttamente il comando finale (bootrec.exe /fixmbr), senza prima far partire il ripristino dal CD di Windows,
<disperato> risolvo il problema del multiboot?
<disperato> Già ho risolto quello dell'icona di Explorer, che ho ricreato manualmente (ce n'è voluto in quanto Explorer che mi compare come Widget, e che io odio, non è lo stesso che compariva qui, che invece è la versione desktop)
<disperato> Provo subito e ti faccio sapere
<Riccardone> vai direttamente col comando :)
<disperato> Provato
<disperato> dà lo stesso errore che mi dava il tuo di prima
<disperato> non esiste
<disperato> non è riconosciuto come comando interno o esterno :(
<Riccardone> non hai un find ? altrimenti non saprei cosa consigliarti ...
<disperato> nemmeno il find me lo trova :(
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<kalos> c'è qualche italiano?'
<Shin3> ...
<kalos> Dovrei chiedere qualcosa per installare ubuntu affianco a vista!
<magicitaly> !chedi | kalos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<magicitaly> !chiedi | kalos
<ubot-it> kalos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<my_mind_says> salve
<my_mind_says> qualche minuto fa ho aggiornato chrome su xubuntu 12.04
<my_mind_says> ora il flashplayer sia su firefox che su chrome
<my_mind_says> non funziona correttamente...
<my_mind_says> i video si vedono in maniera troppo veloce
<my_mind_says> qualcuno sa svelare questo arcano mistero? (ho provato anche a cercare su google ma senza alcun risultato)
<mibofra> Troppo veloce tipo?
<my_mind_says> sembra quasi stupida come cosa, ma è così tipo un VHS mandato in avanti troppo velocemente
<enzotib> è una cosa che si sente spesso, ultimamente
<enzotib> my_mind_says, ma parli di chrome o di chromium?
<my_mind_says> google-chrome
<my_mind_says> enzotib: ad ogni modo accade lo stesso anche su firefox
<my_mind_says> ma cosa strana questo avviene solo sul mio account, cambiando account tutto funziona normalmente...
<my_mind_says> vi giuro non ho mai capito da cosa dipendesse :O
<my_mind_says> avete qualche soluzione in repertorio? :P
<enzotib> my_mind_says, find ~ | egrep 'macromedia|flash'
<enzotib> !pastebin | my_mind_says
<ubot-it> my_mind_says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<my_mind_says> ok
<sin_> hola!ffox non prende i link ed2k.posso fare qualcosa da terminale?
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: anche su google chrome te lo fa? o.O
<enzotib> my_mind_says, egrep -i invece di solo egrep
<my_mind_says> Matt_91: esattamente :(
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: il flash player di google chrome è completamente staccato da quello di firefox, chrome lo ha integrato questa cosa non ha senso....
<enzotib> devo andare
<Matt_91> ciao enzotib ;)
<my_mind_says> enzotib: eh tante cose non hanno senso stasera
<my_mind_says> pure il fatto degli account
<my_mind_says> comunque grazie ugualmente
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: provato a riavviare? non si sa mai...
<my_mind_says> Matt_91: due volte :(
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: uhm.... il comando di enzotib lo hai dato? che ti esce?
<my_mind_says> Matt_91: la cosa strana come dicevo prima è che sull'altro account funziona tutto correttamente provo su questo e non funziona na cippa...
<my_mind_says> ora lo posto
<my_mind_says> http://pastebin.com/ehQz5CPd
<calik> salve
<calik> come ma il download dal  server italiano non funziona
<calik> manco la tastatura funziona come deve
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: due comandi, il primo: rm -r /home/tinuslorvalds/.macromedia
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: il secondo: rm -r /home/tinuslorvalds/.config/google-chrome/Default/Pepper\ Data/Shockwave\ Flash/
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: chiudi e riapri google chrome e dovrebbe andare se le cose stanno come dici tu
<my_mind_says> ok ora provo
<Matt_91> my_mind_says: io devo andare, quindi in bocca al lupo ;) ciao ciao!
<my_mind_says> ok
<my_mind_says> grazie di tutto :D
<calik> nessuna risposta booo. Dal  server italiano mi dice nessuna conessione
<cristian_c> calik, ?
<cristian_c> tastatura?
<calik> test
<cristian_c> lol
<DaRcHaNgEl> sbagliato a scrivere
<DaRcHaNgEl> pgk come axx se chiama
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> calik, usai i torrent
<cristian_c> *usa
<Ubbbbuntuuu> qualcuni puo aiutarmi regalo 10000 di eurooo xDD
<spartacus_72> sera
<marcapi> mi puoi aiutare? ho problemi con la rete wifi che non mi viene riconosciuta...
<marcapi> ho istallato correttamente xubuntu 12.10 ma ho problemi solo con la scheda di rete wireless, con ethernet si collega bene
<marcapi> C'è nessuno?
<spartacus_72> marcapi, che scheda hai?
<marcapi> un attimo...
<marcapi> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<spartacus_72> marcapi, vai in NM
<spartacus_72> network manager
<marcapi> dove sta?
<spartacus_72> impostazioni di sistema
<spartacus_72> in alto ad accanto al tuo nome utente,clicca li
<manuela_> sera a tutti
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> marcapi, *in alto a dx
<marcapi> ascolta...nella linea superiore accanto al mio nome non ci sta spazio
<marcapi> e nel menu sistema nono ho nm
<spartacus_72> marcapi, dovresti avere l'icona dell'ingraggio,quella con cui sloggare,clicca li
<manuela_> problema col creare le partizioni con una live. esistono  già due partizioni nfts la swap e la futura root, ora non mi fa creare la partizione home
<manuela_> come faccio?
<spartacus_72> manuela_, che os?
<spartacus_72> marcapi, ci sei?
<marcapi> ci deve essere qualcosa che non quadra.....non ho l'icona con lìingranaggio in alto a destra dopo il mio nome
<spartacus_72> fai uno screen del desk e postalo su imagebin
<spartacus_72> marcapi, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<marcapi> ascolta ti faccio un post...attendi
<marcapi> marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl [sudo] password for marcapi:  FATAL: Module ssb is in use. marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$
<underz0ne> manuela_, non ti fa creare un'altra partizione perchè al massimo è possibile creare 4 partizioni primarie
<manuela_> spartacus_72, la live? ubuntu remix 11 (ubuntu 13.04)
<marcapi> questo dovrebbe significare che la scheda di rete viene riconosciuta... ma non ho il wifi
<manuela_> spartacus_72, il problema è che non so come si aggira il limite delle 4 partizioni primarie
<spartacus_72> manuela_, fai un gparted e posta uno screen
<spartacus_72> manuela_, solo creando una estesa
<underz0ne> marcapi, devi creare una partizione estesa
<underz0ne> manuela_, sry
<marcapi> come si fa?
<spartacus_72> marcapi,   (in Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver Aggiuntivi selezionare "Broadcom STA senza fili" e clicca su "Disattiva"
<underz0ne> marcapi, scusa non parlavo con te prima
<spartacus_72> marcapi, non diceva a te underz0ne
<spartacus_72> :)
<underz0ne> ;)
<manuela_> underz0ne, non so farlo
<spartacus_72> marcapi, problema noto per la tua scheda,e nota la soluzione,se mi segui
<marcapi> ci sentiamo dopo che hai finito con Manuela?
<spartacus_72> manuela_, riesci a fare uno screen con gparted?
<spartacus_72> marcapi, no,segui quanto ti ho detto
<marcapi> ok
<manuela_> spartacus_72, sto usando un altro pc, mi viene macchinoso
<underz0ne> manuela_, il problema adesso è che avendo fatto 4 partizioni primarie la partizione estesa non te la crea
<spartacus_72> manuela_, era per capire le partizioni che hai
<underz0ne> almeno mi sembra che sia così
<spartacus_72> esatto underz0ne ,dovrebbe eliminare una ntfs e creare una estesa
<underz0ne> si giusto spartacus_72
<spartacus_72> manuela_, cos'hai nelle ntfs?
<manuela_> underz0ne, spartacus_72 ma se eliminassi la / potrei crearne una estesa e mettergli due logiche (7 e /home)?
<spartacus_72> manuela_, si,ma perdi tutto....per questo volevo vedere meglio con gparted
<spartacus_72> manuela_, hai un dualboot con win?
<manuela_> spartacus_72, nelle ntfs ci sono winzoz di mio suocero e la partizione di ripristino, non posso toccargliele
<underz0ne> !imagebin | manuela_
<ubot-it> manuela_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<spartacus_72> manuela_, ok,oltre le ntfs che hai?
<marcapi> in Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver Aggiuntivi ......................  non ho questo percorso... ho solo ibus,gigolo gestore pacchettie taskmanager
<manuela_> spartacus_72, si dualboot e se piallo la / non faccio danni, è vuota
<manuela_> faccio una foto, vediamo se riesco
<spartacus_72> marcapi, io non ho la 12.10 ma devi avere una sorta di pannello di controllo,qui chiamato impostazioni di sistema
<spartacus_72> marcapi, come fai ad arrestare il pc?
<marcapi> clicco sul mio nome e si apre menu a tendina con esci spegni, blocca schermo,cambia utente ecc.
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<spartacus_72> marcapi, cerca impostazioni di sistema,è li
<spartacus_72> accanto al tuo nome utente
<marcapi> ho trovato in basso a scomparsa...
<spartacus_72> marcapi, bene
<marcapi> gestore delle impostazioni
<spartacus_72> segui il percorso di prima e disabilita i drivers della scheda di rete
<marcapi> connessioni di rete?
<spartacus_72> no,sistema,amministrazione,driver aggiuntivi
<spartacus_72> marcapi, driver aggiuntivi ha l'icona di una scheda di rete con lucchetto
<manuela_> spartacus_72, underz0ne niente da fare, non posso postare nemmeno la foto
<spartacus_72> manuela_, come mai?
<manuela_> spartacus_72, non ho connessione sul pc da sistemare, poi non ho cavetto per importare la foto (foto, non screenshoot) su questo pc
<spartacus_72> manuela_, ok. dimmi meglio dimensioni hdd,dimensioni delle ntfs e restanti partizioni
<spartacus_72> marcapi, trovato?
<marcapi> non ho questa icona con il lucchetto...peccato che non sappia ancora usare imageshack....porc....
<spartacus_72> marcapi, dai un iwconfig al terminale e posta output
<marcapi> ok
<marcapi> marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl [sudo] password for marcapi:  FATAL: Module ssb is in use. marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$
<spartacus_72> marcapi, la prossima volta imagebin,altrimenti intasiamo il chan
<spartacus_72> marcapi, ma che comando hai dato?
<marcapi> marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$
<marcapi> ho dato iw config
<marcapi> scusami ...ma solo oggi ho iniziato con xubuntu......
<spartacus_72> marcapi, il comando è: iwconfig   e dopo anche ifconfig,e posta output su imagebin,non direttamente sul chan
<spartacus_72> marcapi, avevi parlato della 12.10 ubuntu,nun xubuntu. Ho capito male io?
<marcapi> xubuntu 12.10
<spartacus_72> manuela_, ci sei ancora?
<spartacus_72> marcapi, ecco perchè non coincide il pannello
<marcapi> ...................
<marcapi> guarda sono tanto affascinato da questo nuovo sistema, che
<spartacus_72> marcapi, posta gli output che ti ho chiesto qui:http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<spartacus_72> e poi metti il link in chat
<spartacus_72> torno tra 5 min
<Ghitax> buona sera a tutti
<manuela_> spartacus_72, sto cercando di mandarvi la foto
<spartacus_72> manuela_, ok
<spartacus_72> marcapi, a che punto sei?
<marcapi> ho mandato la foto...
<spartacus_72> marcapi, l'hai caricata su imagebin?
<marcapi> si ho messo come destinatario spartacus_72
<spartacus_72> marcapi, no. copia url della pagina con la foto caricata e incollalo qui in chat
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269153
<spartacus_72> marcapi, perfetto...con lo stesso sistema fammi vedere il risultato di questo comando:sudo lshw -C network
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269154
<marcapi> che fatica.....ma bello!
<marcapi> grazie per la pazienza.....
<manuela_> underz0ne, spartacus_72 ecco la situazione http://imagebin.org/269155
<underz0ne> manuela_, una vera foto ahaha
<manuela_> non sapevo come altro fare underz0ne
<underz0ne> manuela_, hai 9 GB e passa non allocati
<underz0ne> è uno spreco inutile
<underz0ne> manuela_, nel filesystem ext4 c'è installato ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> manuela_, puoi eliminare quella ext4 unirla alla non allocata e creare una estesa
<jester-> come sono finite sda3 3 4 dopi sda1
<jester-> spartacus_72: basta allargarla
<jester-> visto che è contigua
<spartacus_72> bella domanda jester-  :)
<spartacus_72> jester-, si,anche
<spartacus_72> la estende e la formatta in ext4
<underz0ne> jester-, ottima osservazione
<ado> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano.. non sono esperto di ubuntu.. ho un apparecchio usb ma quando lo collego non succede nulla.. cosa devo fare?
<spartacus_72> lsusb intanto, ado
<ado> sul terminale?
<spartacus_72> si
<underz0ne> !pastebin | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spartacus_72> manuela_, hai detto che vuoi installare la 13.04?
<manuela_> underz0ne, il non allocato volevo diventasse /home ma non me lo fa fare ovviamente.
<drox_> salve a tutti io ho un problema con un aggiornamento http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026804/ come faccio adesso?
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041753/
<spartacus_72> manuela_, se fai una estesa,puoi creare due logiche dentro,una perl la / e una per la home
<underz0ne> manuela_, devi creare prima la partizione estesa al posto di ext4
<spartacus_72> è corretto jester- ?
<ado> cosa faccio ora?
<spartacus_72> ado, cos'è il dispositivo usb a cui ti riferisci?
<manuela_> spartacus_72, volevo sapere proprio come fare a creare questa nuova partizione per bene in modo poi di farne 2 al suo interno, / e /home
<jester-> spartacus_72:  e dove lo prende lo spazo necessario
<ado> è un microscopio
<drox_> ho lanciato l'installazione tramite deb della versione di gtkpod 2.1.3-5 mi ha datto fatto senza errori e prima le dipendenze erano tutte soddisfatte, ma non si è installata allora ho provato con apt-get e mi da quel errore idee?
<fedora> buonasera, ho un vecchio notebook athlon xp 1500+ con 512MB di ram, pensavo di installare lubuntu.... che mi dite?
<spartacus_72> jester-, ha 20gb
<jester-> e che ci fa con 20 gb
<spartacus_72> quello che può con quel hdd,le ntfs non può toccarle
<jester-> meglio che elimini le ext4 e la swap e po isceglie installa accanto
<ado> cosa faccio^?
<manuela_> ciao jester- dimmi un po' che suggerisci
<jester-> drox_: rimuovi quello da deb prima
<jester-> e poi sudo apt-get -f instrall
<jester-> è quello esterno che no trova le lib richieste
<drox_> jester-: si ma come faccia a togliere il deb se non lo vedo da nessuna parte?
<jester-> manuela_: come hai creato la ext4 e la swap
<underz0ne> fedora, credo proprio che tu possa andare tranquillo
<manuela_> jester-, da gparted su una live
<fedora> grazie underz0ne, buona serata
<jester-> manuela_: e da dove lo hai preso lo spazio
<underz0ne> fedora, prego buona serata anche a te
<manuela_> jester-, ho ridimensionato la ntfs più grande
<jester-> dod: sudo apt-get -f install
<manuela_> jester-, forse poco vero?
<jester-> manuela_: e poi hai lasciato lo spazio libero primae non dopo di sda1
<jester-> manuela_: delete si ext4 e swap
<jester-> manuela_: riallarghi xp
<jester-> e poi scegli in fase di installazione insatalla accanto a xp
<ado> nessun suggerimento?
<jester-> ado: ???
<ado> ho un microscopio usb.. lo collego al pc e non succede nulla
<jester-> ado: fare circa?
<jester-> ado: per qualsiasi periferica serve un driver
<ado> non riesco a capire se viene letto..
<spartacus_72> un microscopio usb
<spartacus_72> che narca è?
<ado> e come eventualmente installare il driver..
<spartacus_72> marca**
<manuela_> jester-,  e se invece cancellasi si la ext4 e la swap e spostare le altre avanti per poi crearmi partizioni /, /home e swap?
<jester-> se nel kernel no c'è o lo trovi o usi il coso da winz per il quale il drever te lo danno
<ado> la marca non so.. non c'è scritto
<spartacus_72> cos'hai nelle usb del pc adesso,ado?
<jester-> manuela_: non spostare niente o ti giochi il pc, le partizioni non sono dei files
<ado> una chiavetta wifi
<jester-> manuela_: ripristina come era prime e poi vai di installa accanto
<spartacus_72> ado, e un hu4 4 porte?
<jester-> ado: microsopio che centra con la wifi
<drox_> jester-: riuscito da muon installato gtkpod perfetto adesso vediamo se riesco a farlo funzionare!
<manuela_> jester-, underz0ne spartacus_72 grazie ragazzi
<manuela_> io vado
<spartacus_72> manuela_, buona serata
<underz0ne> manuela_, di nulla buona serata
<spartacus_72> ado, un hub*
<spartacus_72> ado, senza il modello come li troviamo i drivers?
<ado> eccomi..
<ado> dicevo sulla usb ho il microscopio una chiavetta wifi ed il mouse wiress
<ado> wireless
<underz0ne> <spartacus_72> ado, senza il modello come li troviamo i drivers?
<ado> e come faccio a vedere che modello è?
<underz0ne> ado, e me lo chiedi a me? non ce l'ho mica io questo microscopio :D
<underz0ne> ribaltalo
<underz0ne> cerca qualcosa impresso sopra
<marcapi> io sono ancora in attesa--- ma se
<marcapi> non puoi rimandiamo....
<underz0ne> marcapi, devi chiamarlo per nick altrimenti non gli viene l'avviso
<spartacus_72> marcapi, io aspettavo output di:sudo lshw -C network
<marcapi> ok
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269154
<jester-> marcapi: problema wifi?
<marcapi> si
<jester-> marcapi: spe. è broadcome e serve il frimware
<marcapi> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<marcapi> non so come procedere
<jester-> marcapi: c'è una procedura da fare ma devi essere connesso a internet by cavo
<spartacus_72> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> spartacus_72: sbagliato è bcm non sta
<jester-> e pi è buggato
<spartacus_72> jester-, baggato il firmware?
<spartacus_72> buggato**
<jester-> è buggato il pacchetto
<jester-> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041865/
<spartacus_72> ok  marcapi ,segui la guida di jester
<marcapi>  grazie spartacus.....jester ho aperto il link e adesso?
<jester-> marcapi: copia incolla per bene nel terminale riga per riga
<jester-> senza il numero di riga nè
<marcapi> e poi?
<jester-> e poi riavvii se non va
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269163
<marcapi> va bene cosi? ora riavvio....ci sentiamo dopo
<jester-> marcapi: no
<spartacus_72> jester-, non credo abbia dato correttamente i comandi
<marcapi> dimmi
<spartacus_72> forse era meglio fare prima la scarica ed estrazione manuale
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o lo hai dato?
<marcapi> no
<jester-> marcapi: prendi per il culo o cosa, nella guida che ti ho linkato cosa c'era riga per riga
<marcapi> allora riga per riga io ho incollato tutto ciò che c'era
<spartacus_72> un comando x volta marcapi
<marcapi> ok
<spartacus_72> ha selezionato tutto,si vede dallo screen jester-
<jester-> <jester-> marcapi: copia incolla per bene nel terminale riga per riga
<jester-> prende pel culo
<spartacus_72> è al primo giorno di xubuntu jester-
<jester-> tutti i trool dicono cosi
<marcapi> poi mi spieghi.....
<spartacus_72> marcapi, riga per riga...la prima scarica il firmware ,la seconda lo estrae e cosi via
<marcapi> ok
<alex_______> non sono riuscito a risolvere questo problema
<alex_______> http://imagebin.org/269164
<jester-> alex_______: devi installare le java
<alex_______> in open office ho messo utilizza ambiente jre
<alex_______> quindi credo di aver installato java
<jester-> alex_______: le java le hai installate? se non ci sono oo che usa
<spartacus_72> ubuntu software center,cerca java e installa alex_______
<alex_______> ho prvato anche da terminale
<jester-> lasasta le open
<jester-> alex_______: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester->  sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<alex_______> ok
<alex_______> questo è diverso il comando
<alex_______> approposito ho xubuntu
<jester-> non fa differenza
<jester-> il sistema sempre lo stesso è
<alex_______> ora provo
<alex_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041927/
<jester-> naltro che non legge
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269166
<jester-> <jester-> alex_______: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<marcapi> qualcosa non va....
<jester-> alex_______: sudo apt-get update
<spartacus_72> prima i ppa alex_______
<jester-> <jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<alex_______> il prima ho fatto update ed è andato a buon fine
<jester-> alex_______: leggi quello che ti si scrive o vai a caso
<alex_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041951/
<alex_______> scusami
<alex_______> questi sono tutti i comandi che ho dato
<jester-> <jester-> alex_______: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<spartacus_72> non hai aggiunto i ppa repository
<jester-> e 4
<spartacus_72> hai saltato il comando principale alex_______
<alex_______> scusami ma non ho capito come fare
<jester-> 1
<jester-> <jester-> alex_______: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> 2
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> 3 sudo apt-get install sticazzi
<marcapi> io posso riavviare ? o volete controllare prima voi se è tutto ok?
<spartacus_72> segui l'ordine adesso alex_______
<spartacus_72> non è ok marcapi
<spartacus_72> jester-, quale modulo non trova?
<marcapi> attendo....grazie
<jester-> spartacus_72: quale modulo
<spartacus_72> errore: modulo b43 non esiste
<jester-> spartacus_72: esiste esiste
<spartacus_72> ok
<jester-> è nel kernel
<jester-> ma gli serve il firmware o la scheda non funza
<alex_______> sembra funzionare molte grazie ...soprattutto per la pazienza jester
<spartacus_72> marcapi, verifica di avere abilitato la wi-fi nel NM e riavvia
<marcapi> dove si trova il nm
<jester-> marcapi: riavvia
<jester-> o viene natale
<spartacus_72> marcapi, lo avevi visto prima,gestione connessioni
<marcapi> ok...a dopo
<jester-> sempre che hai fatto per bene
<spartacus_72> ok,notte a tutti
<jester-> notte
<spartacus_72> ciao jester- ,sempre un punto di riferimento in questo chan :)
<marcapi> ci si risente domani?...
<marcapi> spartacus se questo è nm ,la situazione è questa prima di riavviare.....
<jester-> marcapi: riavvia
<marcapi> http://imagebin.org/269167
<marcapi> ok...allora riavvio
<Dix78>  /msg NickServ identify 1a2b3c4d
<jester-> cambiati la pass va
<jester-> e la prossima volta fai nella finestra del server
<Dix78> che pollo mio fratello...
<Dix78> voleva provare i comandi -.-
<m1tO> Dix78: sisi tuo fratello lol e' vecchia questa scusa :P
<jester-> setta il client o fai nella finestra del server
<Dix78> m1tO io loggo tutto i giorni e tutti i giorni metto la password è improbabile che sbaglio ;)
<m1tO> Dix78: e salvatela sta configurazione invece di dover fare il login ogni giorno non sara' il massimo della comodita' immagino
<Dix78> infatti no m1tO ma ci vuole solo 1 secondo quindi non muoio :)
<m1tO> tra l'altro a mettere uno spazio prima del "/" non ci vuole poi tanto, e' facile sbagliare se scrivi nella windows del chan
<m1tO> (*se tuo fratello)
<ghitax71> quit
<marcapi_> si rimanda tutto a domani o c'è ancora qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<marcapi_> http://imagebin.org/269172
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-30
<Sandro_> ciao
<Sandro_> qualcuno può darmi una mano con l'installazione
<maroloccio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lucnicol> istallare Ubuntu è la cosa + semplice al mondo!
<Lucnicol> scarica l'iso e fatti una pennetta usb con boot
<akis24> giorno
<damaskinos> salve come installo snx?
<damaskinos> dovrei connettermi ad un server in remoto tramite questo comando
<damaskinos> ma dal mio pc non ne vuole sapere dice comando non trovato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marcapi> ciao a tutti ,chiedo aiuto per una connessione wireless che non mi si attiva , dopo istallazione di xubuntu 12.10, grazie
<jester-> marcapi: fa vedere risposta al comando: lspci | grep -i network
<marcapi> marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ lspci | grep -i network 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$
<marcapi> ciao Jester
<jester-> marcapi:  pure rfkill list m usa il pastebin
<jester-> !paste | marcapi
<ubot-it> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043360/
<marcapi> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043365/
<jester-> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043360/  fai la procedura per bene una riga alla volta
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ecco, dimmi pure...
<Matt_91> tutto orecchie
<cristian_c> Matt_91, prima di attuare la soluzione di jester-, controlla /lib
<Matt_91> cristian_c: siiiiiiiii sto seguendo te ho detto :D
<jester-> Matt_91:  sudo apt-get install --reisntall linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Matt_91> jester-: ormai e collaudato, voglio provare cristian_c oggi :D
<Matt_91> jester-: si se non va internet....
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma che controllo?
<jester->  cat /etc/network/interfaces  non esiste?
<marcapi> jester http://imagebin.org/269212
<Matt_91> jester-: a si scusa, esiste -.-" aspettate un asttimo, vedo se riesco a collegarmi in ssh al pc, così la smetto di andare avanti e indietro...
<cristian_c> Matt_91, quindi sei in /lib/firmware, giusto?
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, vedere anche il file interfaces non è male :)
<cristian_c> Matt_91, lol
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si
<jester-> marcapi: iwconfig
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ok, nella dir principale ci sono dei file
<cristian_c> Matt_91, uno finisce con ucode
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma posta su pastebin il cntenuto della dir
<cristian_c> *contenuto
<Matt_91> jester-: ci sono 2 righe: auto lo | iface lo inet loopback
<cristian_c> *directory
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il file interfaces va bene
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ok...
<jester-> Matt_91: rfkill list
<marcapi> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043410/
<jester-> marcapi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Matt_91> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043414/ ok, scusa ma ho configurato ssh, funziona! ora dovrei essere più veloce forse :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, posta su pastebin
<jester-> Matt_91: famp da capo da qui che mi sa che hai cannato la guida
<jester-> la prima parte scarica roba che non centra una sega
<Matt_91> cristian_c: già postato o.O cosa altro postare?
<marcapi> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043420/
<jester-> marcapi: apri un terminale
<jester-> copia incolla da qui
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ah, pensavo fosse l'rfkill list, lol
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<Matt_91> cristian_c: XD non preoccuparti
<cristian_c> Matt_91, no, io ti avevo chiesto il contenuto di 7lib/firmware
<cristian_c> postalo
<cristian_c> */lib
<Matt_91> cristian_c: cosa ti ho postato? XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non capisco? di /lib/firmware ho postato
<marcapi> jester: terminale aperto
<Matt_91> cristian_c: questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043414/ è giusto
<jester-> marcapi: rm -r broadcom*
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ah, ok, sbagliATO LINK
<jester-> Matt_91: rm broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<cristian_c> :p
<Matt_91> cristian_c: lol :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  337520 nov  8  2012 iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
<cristian_c> eccolo
<jester-> marcapi:  rm broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<cristian_c> Matt_91, a te serve 1000-3.ucode
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si ma non usa il modulo iwlwifi, non è caricato
<cristian_c> Matt_91, devi eseguire il downgrade del firmware
<cristian_c> Matt_91, sucsa, è una intel centriono, cosa vuoi che usi?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *scusa
<Matt_91> cristian_c: è lostesso?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: te lo dico subito
<jester-> marcapi: alura?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: usa iwldvm
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Matt_91, da dove lo0 hai preso?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non me ne intendo :D
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Matt_91, posta un lspci -k
<Matt_91> cristian_c: iwlwifi non è caricato
<Matt_91> cristian_c: perchè se scarico qual modulo il wifi non va più
<Matt_91> posto il comando :D
<marcapi> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043435/
<jester-> marcapi: sei sul pc in questione connesso col cavo vero?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043442/
<marcapi> yes
<jester-> marcapi: wget  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ho, avevi ragione te XD
<Matt_91> *ok
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il modulo iwlwifi è già incluso nel kernel
<cristian_c> Matt_91, hai pacioccato per caso?
<cristian_c> XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non sapevo
<marcapi> copiare e incollare cosi su terminale?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no no nuova installazione,
<jester-> marcapi: wget  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se avrei saputo che sostituento sto modulo forse andava....
<Matt_91> non avrei reinstallato
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ok, stai usando iwlwifi
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il modulo va bene, è il firmware che rompe la palline da tennis
<jester-> marcapi: copi dal browser e incolli sul terminale
<jester-> marcapi: preciso come in winzoz
<Matt_91> cristian_c: uhm... ultima domanda sai dove recuperarlo? :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, uhm
<Matt_91> cristian_c: comnque se va cerco un bug su launchpad, se non c'è lo apro io
<cristian_c> è la versione più vecchia che stava sulle release precedenti
<cristian_c> Matt_91, googla e forse lo trovi allegato
<cristian_c> *come
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043449/ scusa prima ho incollato  tutto su terminale
<cristian_c> Matt_91, si, di solito allegano il file su launchpad
<cristian_c> Matt_91, lo sostituisci
<Matt_91> cristian_c: trovato in un pacchetto di debian, prendo quello e lo metto li, ma poi il 5 lo elimino o rimane?
<jester-> marcapi: tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<cristian_c> in /lib/firmware al posto della versione 5
<cristian_c> Matt_91, devi sostituirlo, quindi spostalo da qualche parte per adesso
<cristian_c> ma non deve trovarsi in /lib/firmware
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ok
<Matt_91> lo metto nella home come finisce di scaricarlo
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043455/
<marcapi> ora?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ok, è nella mia home
<jester-> marcapi:  cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5
<cristian_c> Matt_91, metti il 5 nella home e il 3 dov'era il 5
<cristian_c> cioè in /lib/firmware
<Matt_91> cristian_c: eccolo :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1171285
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ok...
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si  però e nella home del mio pc, mica di quello che non va XD ora glie lo invio XD
<marcapi> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043470/
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ehm, c'è un problema
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non so se hai visto l'owner/group del file
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043483/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no
<Matt_91> cristian_c: c'è un problema di kernel percaso?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non so se conosci i permessi sui file in linux
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter
<Matt_91> cristian_c: spetta va, tra 5 minuti ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> owner, group e others
<cristian_c> Matt_91, boh, penso di sì
<cristian_c> jester-, ah, ma lui ha intel
<Matt_91> ok niente andiamo
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si si conosco
<jester-> marcapi:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter
<Matt_91> cristian_c: devo modificarli come gli altri. eseguo?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no i permessi sono già come gli altri file
<Matt_91> cristian_c: probabilmente perchè preso dal deb e messo li
<cristian_c> Matt_91, io ho aperto il tar.gz e ho visto che il prprietario/gruppo è rchatre/rchatre
<cristian_c> non va bene, va cambiato
<cristian_c> Matt_91, devi usare gli stessi della versione 5
<marcapi> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043504/
<cristian_c> Matt_91, forse root/root , ma controlla
<Matt_91> cristian_c: scaricando e ricaricando il modulo funge tutto come prima XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, posso vedere un ls sul file versione 5?
<cristian_c> ls -l
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non la ho più, ora ho la 3 XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, dov'è la 5?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: nella home ed ha i permessi: -rw-r--r--  1 root   root   337520 nov  8  2012 iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ok, metti root/root anche alla 3
<cristian_c> direttamente da dove si trovas
<cristian_c> *trova
<Matt_91> cristian_c: il 3 in /lif/firmware : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  335056 ago 30 11:53 iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode
<cristian_c> ottimo
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Matt_91> cristian_c: quindi?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ora lshw -C | grep network
<Matt_91> cristian_c: manca qualcosa a quel comando
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Matt_91> cristian_c: o c'è una C di troppo forse
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il comando va bene
<cristian_c> o con sudo
<cristian_c> sudo lshw -C | grep network
<Matt_91> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043526/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: a me non va
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043528/
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ho sbagliato io
<cristian_c> :P
<Matt_91> cristian_c: te lo dissi io
<cristian_c> sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> ora va bene
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si l'ho giusto dato così per prova XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> posta su pastebin
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Matt_91> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043531/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: mi sa che i driver stanno nel kernel... non vorrei dire strunz...
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043537/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: e ti ricordo che il problema si presenta anche con ethernet se ti può essere d'aiuto
<ange_> salve ragazzi.. dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu dalla v12.04 alla v13.04 la wlan non mi riconosce più alcuna rete!!!
<jester-> marcapi: perchè ei uscito dalla cartella broadcom
<jester-> non devi chiudere il terminale
<marcapi> scusa...
<cristian_c> Matt_91, uhm, con ethernet
<cristian_c> strano
<jester-> marcapi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5
<Matt_91> cristian_c: infatti...
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o
<cristian_c> Matt_91, asp
<jester-> marcapi: sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware ~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<marcapi> ok..
<marcapi> poi
<jester->  fa vedere che ha fatto
<cristian_c> Matt_91, vediamo cosa dice il dmesg
<jester->  marcapi  fa vedere che ha fatto
<marcapi> una benemerita....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043552/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non dice nulla di particolare comunque ho riavviato, per togliermi ogni dubbio
<Matt_91> cristian_c: la cosa strana e è che come vedi ssh funziona, se apro i router funziona....
<jester-> marcapi: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<jester-> marcapi: sudo modprobe b43
<ky> salve
<ky> una domanda veloce(spero)
<ky> l acpi per spegnere la gpu dedicata richiede che nel kernel sia abilitato il modset ed il driver nouveau, oppure posso disattivarli e spegnere la gpu con acpi?
<cristian_c> ky, mi pare che sulla pgina wiki di acpi_call sia scritto
<jester-> ky: hai doppia scheda?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ky> si ho l ibrido
<jester-> ky: segui la guida
<jester-> ky: se nel bios ti fa disattivare la intel fai meglio
<ky> la guida non risponde alla mia domanda, non ne parla proprio
<jester-> altrimenti ti flagelli i maroni come da guida
<ky> ma io vorrei tenere la intel
<ky> la nvidia succhia troppo
<cristian_c> ky, se supporta driver open o proprietari credo sia scritto
<jester-> ky: bè metti il nouvau e nv in blacklist
<ky> cristian: io non lo vedo scritto xD, jester: i nouveau li ho gia, se metto la nv in blacklist la spegne?
<marcapi> jester: dopo gli ultimi 2 comandi è andato in crash tutto il computer.....
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> marcapi: iwconfig
<jester-> ky: non carica il driver
<jester-> quindi rimane spenta
<ky> mmm, ora provo
<cristian_c> ky, allora, secondo me, prima di procedere devi disattiare i driver proprietari
<ky> non ho driver proprietari
<jester-> cristian_c: non vuole la nvidia
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043578/
<cristian_c> ky, ok, allora procedi con la guida
<cristian_c> :)
<ky> asp jester ha detto di blacklistarla lol
<jester-> marcapi: lspci | grep -i network
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043583/
<ky> blacklist nouveau giusto?
<jester-> ky: yess guarda la sintassi nel file
<ky> messo, su blacklist.conf
<ky> ora riavvio e parte senza la gpu?
<jester-> marcapi: fa vedere dmesg
<marcapi> cos'è...
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> dai il comando dmesg e incolla tutto nel paste
<jester-> marcapi: dai il comando dmesg e incolla tutto nel paste
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043599/
<ky> ora provo a togliere modset e il driver dal kernel, grazie ciao
<jester-> marcapi: la scheda sembra morta. in winz funza?
<marcapi> con xp  funzionava
<jester-> marcapi: non è che l'hai spenta uscendo da xp, rivai in xp collegala e spegni il pc
<jester-> marcapi: facciamo ultima prova
<jester-> marcapi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<ky> ehm jester, il blacklist non spegne la gpu
<ky> la batteria non è aumentata
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043630/
<marcapi> jester, non ho più xp, ho reinstallato solo xubuntu nel pc
<jester-> marcapi: gksu thunar /etc/modules
<jester-> ky: che driver sta usando
<ky> non lo so, di installato ho solo nouveau
<jester-> marcapi: o meglio sudo  thunar /etc/modules
<jester-> ky: lsmod
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043657/
<marcapi> jester: posso in un nuovo terminale?
<jester-> ky: ne manca un pezzo
<jester-> marcapi: si
<ky> no è tutto
<jester-> marcapi: sudo  thunar /etc/modules
<jester-> ky: impossibile
<ky> allora l impossibile qua è possibile xD
<jester-> nenche lubbuntu è cosi povera
<ky> ah
<ky> forse ti sei perso quando ho detto che ho ridotto ubuntu a un immaggine core
<jester-> secondo i moduli caricat non dovresti avere la grafica
<jester-> ky: allora non è materia nostra
<ky> ??
<jester-> ky: che ne sappiamo cosa hai cobinato, qui il supporto è per os non pacioccati o tarocchi vari. vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043663/
<jester-> marcapi: sotto scrive: b43 e salva
<marcapi> fatto
<jester-> marcapi: poi sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ky> dove lo trovo ubuntu-it-chat.
<jester-> ky /j ubuntu-it-chat
<ky> è un comando da dare qua?
<jester-> eh
<ky> ah fico Lol
<jester-> marcapi: finito riavvia
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043672/
<jester-> marcapi: riavvia
<marcapi> module gedit lo devo chiudere vero?
<marcapi> ok....a dopo
<partenopeo> trj (hdo) NTFS 5 NO wubildr  e  una  scritta  che  compare  quando  vado ad installare  ubuntu  mi  potete  gentilemente  aiutare?
<partenopeo> cè  qualcuno in rete?
<jester-> partenopeo: come lo stai installando
<partenopeo> con  il dvd
<jester-> partenopeo: e quele versione ubuntu
<partenopeo> veramtne e  lubuntu  adesso
<jester-> partenopeo: facendo il boot da dvd?
<partenopeo> lo sto scaricando
<partenopeo> con  il  link  dalla  home
<jester-> partenopeo: lubuntu versione ?
<partenopeo> in  ke  senso  il  bot  da  dvd?
<jester-> partenopeo: devi avviare il pc facendo il boot da drom
<partenopeo> come  e la  procedurta?
<jester-> mica devi fare da centro a winz
<partenopeo> aiutami
<jester-> partenopeo: che devi andare nel bios e impostare boot da cd
<jester-> se non hai un menu poup di avvio
<partenopeo> vado  nel  bios  e  impostare  il  dot  da  cd ?  e  poi ?
<partenopeo> non  cè  la  possibilità  da  vedere  la  procedura  in una  scheramata?
<jester-> prima mtti il cd con la iso scritta e non copiata, poi vai nel bios, setti il cd e riavvii
<jester-> !installazione | partenopeo ma i bios cambiano da un pc all'altro
<ubot-it> partenopeo ma i bios cambiano da un pc all'altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<partenopeo> in  che  senso  al  iso  scritta?
<partenopeo> io  una  volta  scaricato  dal  pc  poi  la  vado a copiare
<partenopeo> nel  dvd
<jester-> partenopeo: se copi il fie tal quale non va una sega
<marcapi_> jester: sei un grande! wireless di nuovo in funzione! il problema era nella configurazione in gedit vero?
<jester-> !iso | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> marcapi_: facile che non caricasse il modulo
<jester-> e non gli piaceva il firm .5
<partenopeo> jester  però posso  dire  una  cosa  e   davvero  difficile  !
<partenopeo> il  tutto !
<marcapi_> jester, ti ringrazio un casino, per la tua pazienza.....(sono alla prima esperienza con linux) però un bel pò di cosette basilari già sei riuscito a farmele capire
<jester-> partenopeo: dovresti fare lo stesso installando winz
<partenopeo> ma  winz  lo  trovo  a  l'interno  del  cd?
<marcapi_> Jester: ciao e alla prossima...
<jester-> marcapi_: scrivendo b43 in /etc/modules forza il caricamento del modula al boot
<pinux> hi
<pinux> some one can help me
<pinux> tok tok
<pinux> then i go till next time thanks
<jester-> !qualcuno | pinux
<ubot-it> pinux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pinux> si o nessuno che so
<jester-> pinux: e parla come magnni
<pinux> ho istallato troppa roba
<pinux> lubuntu kde
<pinux> e adesso non ho piu ubuntu softweare center
<pinux> come reinstallarlo
<jester-> pinux: lubuntu e kde hanno due cose diverse
<pinux> oggi o magnato kus kus con spezzatino e patate
<pinux> si lo so come faccio jester-
<pinux> c'è qualche novita
<pinux> meglio di ubuntu softweare center
<jester-> pinux: a seconda di quello che usi dovresti avere il suo di defualt se hai installato kubuntu-desktop e lubutu-desktop
<jester-> pinux: installa synaptic
<pinux> entrambi quindi e meglio che li disinstalli entrambi o ce qualche novita
<jester-> o sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop e lubutu-desktop
<pinux> ok questa è la risposta che cercavo
<jester-> pinux: novità circa?
<pinux> jester-:  synaptik ma non è uscito qualcosa di nuovo???
<pinux> altre versioni razor che so
<jester-> no syanotic è ancora il piu pratico ed efficiente
<pinux> ho un amico che mi ha detto che nel 2013 ubuntu cambiava
<ExPBoy> lol
<pinux> jester-:  ok non ti faccio perdere altro tempo
<jester-> sempre cambia qualcosa. infatti il soft center di kde è cambiato
<pinux> comunque come primo contatto niente male
<pinux> non mi piace
<pinux> penso sia meglio synaptic
<pinux> lol
<pinux> ciao ExPBoy
<pinux> guardate che tornero a stufarvi come il mio spezzatino di oggi per ora vi ringrazio e spero scusiate la mia ignoranza
<partenopeo> ma  una  volta  scritto  l'immagine  sul  dvd  , il  dvd  e  già  pronto  per l'istallazione '
<pinux> e ciao per prima e per ora
<partenopeo> ?
<jester-> !installazione | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pinux> ho comprato un cd con fedora magari da li riesco a sistemare il tutto
<pinux> manterro questo nick ok perdono so che è un piacere per entrambi ma vi lascio tranquilli che è meglio per entrambi
<pinux> ciao till next
 * Matt_91 is away: Sono occupato
<Temeroya_> a cosa serve il comando sudo -sH
<Temeroya_> ?
<jester-> !sudo | Temeroya_
<ubot-it> Temeroya_: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Temeroya_> jester-: sudo so cosa è ! ma -sH ?
<jester-> Temeroya_: se leggi la guida lo vedi
<jester-> Parametri alla riga di comando
<jester-> -s diventi root
<jester-> e H manda il teminale nella home user
<Temeroya_> jester-: ah vabbe, me è un modo veloce al posto di fare sudo su e cd /Home.....
<Temeroya_> jester-: come risolvo questi errori  ? http://pastebin.com/xjMPa8MW
<jester-> Temeroya_: il problema sta sul server remoto
<jester-> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<pinux> jester-:  sono un po andicappato ti ringrazio comunque ho risolto era solo un po di ignoranza
<Temeroya_> jester-: quindi devo trovare un altro server da cui scaricarlo?
<jester-> Temeroya_: eh
<pinux> ciao grazie alla prossima
<Temeroya_> jester-: per caso ti intendi anche di programmazione in python?
<jester-> Temeroya_: nu
<Temeroya_> !subversion
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Subversion
<Matt_91> come faccio a disabilitare il supporto a ipv6?
<mibofra> Matt_91, LOL pure qui xD ?
<Matt_91> mibofra: che ci vuoi fare, quando uno è disperato... è disperato. comunque trovata la guida!
<mibofra> xD
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo iptables -F
<Matt_91> ok, non funziona nemmeno disabilitando ipv6 dal sistema
<Matt_91> arrivo jester- :)
<Matt_91> jester-: non mi da niente, vuoto
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo iptables -t nat -F
<Matt_91> jester-: vuoto
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mibofra> jester-, ma mi sembra strano sto pc
<mibofra> ciao Kasar dici :)
<jester-> Matt_91: e fa vedere he risponde: route
<Matt_91> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043852/
<jester-> Matt_91: la scheda funza
<jester-> mi sa che non hai il gw a defualt
<Matt_91> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043854/
<Matt_91> jester-: uguale al mio pc il gw
<jester-> Matt_91: ip del rutter?
<Kasar> solo una domanda: se voglio entrare in questa chat dallo smartphone, quali sono i paramentri dasettare nel client IRC?
<Matt_91> jester-: ed è giusto, poi se https va...
<Matt_91> !chat | Kasar
<ubot-it> Kasar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Matt_91: ping libero.it
<Matt_91> jester-: va
<Matt_91> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043858/
<jester-> Matt_91: http://173.194.40.24
<Kasar> ok chiedo dall'altra parte
<Kasar> scusate
<jester-> Matt_91: ha aperto gogol?
<Matt_91> jester-: non va
<jester-> Matt_91: non è che hai ff in modalità off line
<Matt_91> jester-: mi apre google e facebook se li apro tramite https
<Matt_91> jester-: sia google chrome che ff che telnet
<jester-> apri nm
<jester-> Matt_91: hcp solo indirizzi
<Matt_91> jester-: ecco telnet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043879/
<jester-> Matt_91: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<mibofra> Matt_91, ma hai provato a resettar nm?
<Matt_91> jester-: tanto i dns me li filtra il provider e mette i suoi, comunque sono già impostati a 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<Matt_91> mibofra: me lo fa anche dalla liveeeee
<mibofra> ma loooooooooooooooooooooooool
<jester-> Matt_91: ip del rutter
<Matt_91> mibofra: e comunque non ci capisco un cavolo da wireshake
<Matt_91> jester-: 192.168.1.254
<jester-> che centra wireshake
<mibofra> Matt_91, era per analizzar la rete
<Matt_91> jester-: era per vedere quello che faceva
<mibofra> ma a sto punto penso sia proprio la rete che non funga
<mibofra> mi par strano la scheda di rete
<jester-> Matt_91: a defautl hai 192.198.0.1 non 1.1
<Matt_91> mibofra: vaaaa qua quest'altro pc come ti scrivo? come consulto internet? e da android...
<mibofra> Matt_91, è un portatile quello che non funge?
<Matt_91> mibofra: su windows 8 va
<Matt_91> mibofra: si
<jester-> Matt_91: sicuro che il rutter si 1,1?
<Matt_91> jester-: o.O dove leggi?
<mibofra> Matt_91, prova con un'altra rete da un'altra parte
<mibofra> o da un altro router
<jester-> Matt_91: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6043854/
<jester-> se il rutter è 1.1 non andra mai
<mibofra> ascolta Matt_91
<Matt_91> jester-: il router è 192.168.1.254
<mibofra> telnet ti prende il router?
<Matt_91> mibofra: siii il router e il suo "sito" li vedo è quella la cosa stranissima
<jester-> Matt_91: anzi non c'è proprio il rutter a default
<jester-> Matt_91: sudo route add default -net 192.168.1.1 wlan0
<Matt_91> jester-: su questo pc ho in route uguale e funzia tutto
<mibofra> Matt_91, altra cosa, ovviamente se accedi al router e dalla pagina dei tool o da telnet fai fare un ping pinga
<Matt_91> jester-: ma a 192.168.1.1 non c'è niente
<jester-> Matt_91: ip del rutter
<jester-> che è
<Matt_91> jester-: il router è a 192.168.1.254
<mibofra> Matt_91, spetta un attimo
<mibofra> Matt_91, mi dai il tuo ip?
<Temeroya_> chè è sta storia ?? http://pastebin.com/xSPmE0zS
<mibofra> quello del modem generale xD
<mibofra> voglio provar una cosa xD
<jester-> Matt_91: ma è un access point o un rutter .254
<Matt_91> jester-: AP a 192.168.1.253 e router a 192.168.1.254
<jester-> che minchia di rutter è con 254 finale
<Matt_91> jester-: antenna della tplink
<jester-> Matt_91: il gw deve sempre essere quello del rutter
<Matt_91> jester-: che poi si collega a trentinonetwork via wivf
<Matt_91> *wifi
<Matt_91> jester-: appunto il gw è impostato giusto 192.168.1.285
<Matt_91> jester-: ma poi i ping arrivano, quindi il gw è impostato giusto perforza
<Matt_91> * 192.168.1.254 :D
<jester-> mi sa che è l'antena a fregarti, serve un driver, aveva avuto lo stesso problema BetaBrain_
<Matt_91> jester-: o.O
<Matt_91> ma perchè a colpi va
<Matt_91> jester-: poi che centra il driver dell'antenna, si arrangia lei a spartire i pacchetti.... o no?
<jester-> perchèè usa un driver falrolocco
<mibofra> Matt_91, sto ip :P ?
<Temeroya_> mibofra: http://pastebin.com/xSPmE0zS ??
<Kasar> ciao a tutti e grazie
<mibofra> Temeroya_, non può installarti quel pacco
<Matt_91> jester-: l'hp funziona l'android funziona, è il fujitsu a non andare....
<Matt_91> mibofra: te lo do spetta
<mibofra> su che versione di ubu giri Temeroya_ ?
<mibofra> Matt_91, dove xD ?
<Temeroya_> 12.04 mibofra
<Matt_91> mibofra: ciapa e tasi XD 77.72.198.154
<jester-> Temeroya_: abilita repo extra e parteners
<Temeroya_> se faccio gli aggiornamenti jester- mi salta tutto! appena riavvio schermo nero!
<Temeroya_> avrò reinstallato ubunto 4 volte per colpa degli aggiornamenti
<jester-> Temeroya_: non farli, installi subverssion e li disttivi
<jester-> Temeroya_: se non abiliti i proposed non si sminchia nulla
<Matt_91> mibofra: allora? sto aspettando un attacco DOS al router, arriva? :D
<Matt_91> *s
<jester-> sono i proposed a segare ilsistema
<mibofra> Matt_91, ma no :P
<Matt_91> mibofra: non fare stronzate che l'ip non è mio, e di TrentinoNetwork
<jester-> Matt_91: prova a fare la rete instatico
<jester-> ip 192.168.1.sticass
<jester-> qualche rutter ha problmi di hcp con linux e il tuo è marca pirla
<jester-> mibofra: ip il router
<jester-> ip/ gw
<jester-> il rutter
<jester-> Matt_91: a  meno che i tentini non permettono accesso con piu pc
<jester-> nè
<jester-> Matt_91: magari è pure a gratis la trentin rete
<Matt_91> jester-: con windows va
<Matt_91> jester-: il router è mio e risulta 1 solo pc, il router, quello che sta dietro al mio router non possono vederlo
<Matt_91> jester-: comnque ho appena spento il pc, staccato la scheda di rete soffiato e riattaccato il tutto, vediamo
<Matt_91> jester-: si è gratis
<Matt_91> jester-: e non va nemmeno sofftiata
<Matt_91> jester-: ma daltronde se con windows funziona...
<Matt_91> jester-: provo con la 12.04 e se non va windows e amen
<Matt_91> jester-: il problema è che non va nemmeno via cavo
<mibofra> Matt_91, ho pingato l'ip su 3 pacchi ne ha perso 1
<mibofra> non mi pare così efficiente l'infrastruttura di rete xD
<Matt_91> mibofra: è la tua rete che è na ciofega
<mibofra> Matt_91, :P
<Matt_91> mibofra: è efficente
<mibofra> Matt_91, la mia gira bene :P
<Matt_91> mibofra: qanto hai di ping verso 8.8.8.8?
<mibofra> Matt_91, arrivarono tutti adesso
<jester-> Matt_91: prova a fare la rete instatico
<mibofra> Matt_91, verso 8.8.8.8?
<mibofra> nulla mapreri
<Matt_91> mibofra: si, io 36.2 in questo momento di minimo con 10 pacchetti, tu?
<mibofra> ops scusa mapreri
<mibofra> Matt_91
<mibofra> Matt_91, tutti e dieci tornano
<Temeroya_> jester-: l'unica cosa che nel gestore aggiornamenti ha la scritta proposed è (precise-proposed) di robe con "repo extra" nemmeno l'ombra
<Matt_91> poi il problema non è della rete, visto che questo pc unbuntu stessa versione installati dalla stessa fonte va
<Matt_91> mibofra: dammi il tuo ip e vedo se mi tornano a me
<mibofra> ok Matt_91
<mibofra> Matt_91, 2.198.160.177
<Matt_91> jester-: non va nemmeno a mettere manualmente i parametri, è ubuntu il problema
<jester-> Temeroya_: gli extra sono sotto nome indipendente
<Matt_91> mibofra: io perdo il 17% di pacchetti verso di te
<Matt_91> mibofra: andiamo in chat XD
<mibofra> Matt_91, apposto xD
<Temeroya_> jester-: nemmeno la parola indipendente compare
<jester-> guarda bene in altro sofware
<Temeroya_> visto
<jester-> software
<Temeroya_> era già selezionato
<jester-> Temeroya_: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install subversion
<Temeroya_> i 65 aggiornamenti li devo installare?
<jester-> Temeroya_: a tua discrezione
<Temeroya_> ossia a mio rischio e pericolo
<jester-> se propose disabilitati il pericolo non dovrebbe sussistere
<jester->  sudo apt-get install subversion
<Temeroya_> jester-:  http://pastebin.com/UiF2XmL6
<jester-> Temeroya_: disabilitali i proposed e cambia pure server
<Temeroya_> jester-: quale server metto?
<jester-> Temeroya_: un server italico a me crazy funza bene
<Temeroya_> jester-: ho cambiato server... i proposed ora li lascio disabilitati?
<jester-> Temeroya_: sempre
<jester-> proposed ha dentro roba testing
<jester-> se non beta
<jester-> è rivolto ai dev
<Temeroya_> jester-: http://pastebin.com/DY4kaBhk
<Temeroya_> ho dato il comando con il sudo
<Mac90> salve, due domande sulle partizioni:
<Mac90> scusate ho premuto invio allora la prima: posso crare una partizione estesa per installare ubuntu? la seconda se la prima partizione che contiene windows ha il flag boot ed io ne creo un'altra assegnandole il flag boot ubuntu istallerà grub su quella partizione lasciando invariato il bootmanager di windows?
<akis24> ciao
<Guest67757> chiedo un aiuto per installare chiavetta wifi DLINK DWA131 che ha solo driver per windows
<mibofra> uhm peccato è andato
<Katy> Ho un problema
<soulsacrifire_> buonasera a tutti!
<soulsacrifire_> qlcn mi può dire come posso accedere ad irc usando empathy?
<soulsacrifire_> ho attivato il plugin e configurato l'accesso al nodo freenode
<soulsacrifire_> ma per effettuare la join al canale, dove lo imposto?
<soulsacrifire> ciao a tutti
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<xxx_> ciao
<soulsacrifire> ciao a tutti
<soulsacrifire> c'è qlcn?
<Mac89> soulsacrifire: qualcuno c'è ma non sa come risponderti :) io utilizzo istantbird
<soulsacrifire> ciao Mac89 alla fine ho risolto usando pidgin :-)
<jester-> soulsacrifire: fai la domanda
<soulsacrifire> jester: nuova domanda: uso ubuntu 13.04 su un fujitsu lifebook ah531 con s.o. a 64 biy
<soulsacrifire> jester: bit pardon.. ed ogni tanto si inchioda
<Mac89> scusate non centra nulla con ubuntu, ma come ha fatto ubot-it a lasciare la stanza?
<soulsacrifire> jester: tipo schermata blu di windows. cosa posso verificare e per risolvere il problema?
<soulsacrifire> Mac89: avrà chiuso la schermata..
<Mac89> soulsacrifire: ma non è un bot?
<soulsacrifire> Mac89: si sarà resettato..
<mibofra> ciao xxx_ come possiam aiutarti?
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> ciao URUS :D
<soulsacrifire> ciao mibofra!
<soulsacrifire> cosa posso verificare quando mi si inchioda il pc?
<mibofra> soulsacrifire, ci sono i syslog
<ui_> soulsacrifire: posta /var/log/syslog su pastebin
<ui_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<soulsacrifire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044785/
<mibofra> sono sotto /var/log in particolare dmesg, kern.log e syslog
<mibofra> e volendo anche boot
<soulsacrifire> ciao ui: intanto grazie
<mibofra> poi alcune applicazioni hanno dei log separati
<soulsacrifire> mibofra: intanto grazie
<mibofra> tipo il server apache2 ha i log sotto /var/log/apache2
<mibofra> prego soulsacrifire
<mibofra> soulsacrifire, poi esiste il demone monit
<soulsacrifire> mibofra: il blocco mi capita in genere quando uso eclipse, navigo con chrome ed altre applicazioni
<soulsacrifire> mibofra: cambia di volta in volta
<mibofra> sonne, ed io vedrei sempre questi log, ti forniscono tutto quello che succede nel sistema con data ed ora
<soulsacrifire> mibofra: grazie per il suggerimento
<soulsacrifire> :-)
<ui_> soulsacrifire: ma si è bloccato oggi? a che ora?
<mibofra> dicevo poi c'è il demone monit che è un demone di monitoring che ti da un livello di logging avanzato rispetto al rsyslog o dmesg stesso
<mibofra> *e personalizzabile
<soulsacrifire> ui_: intorno alle 17.30
<soulsacrifire> mibofra: provo a documentarmi su monit :-)
<mibofra> va bene :)
<Guest85839> salve raga
<Guest85839> ho bisogno di info,c'e nessuno che puo aiutarmi sul'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> Guest85839: dica
<Guest85839> scaricando e mondando ubu mi chiede il riavvio del pc e lo start dal cd che nel mio caso si trasforma in un blocco in mancanza di qualcosa che devo scaricare o installare
<jester-> ma che hanno tutti fretta oggi?
<enzotib> jester-, hanno il ghiaccio in tasca
<jester-> eh
<underz0ne> jester-,  enzotib, che si dice?
<partenopeo> finalmete  sono riuscito a installare  ubuntu  , l'unico  problema  e  quello  che  non  riesco a sentire  l'audio
<partenopeo> potrebbe  essere  un problema    della  sheda  di rete?
<partenopeo> qualcuno  mi potrebbe  dare  un suggerimento?
<jester-> centra non l'audio con la rete
<jester-> partenopeo: vai in impostazioni auio e setta il anale uscita
<partenopeo> allora  cosa  può  dipendere  se  non  si  sente  l'audio ?
<partenopeo> e  se  fallisce  ?
<partenopeo> cosa  devo fare?
<jester-> partenopeo: non è che per caso usi la tv
<partenopeo> no
<jester-> vai in impostazioni audio
<partenopeo> sono  andato
<jester-> canale uscita
<jester-> cosa c'è
<jester-> volume su?
<partenopeo> uscita  analogia  amplificatore  interno
<enzotib> underz0ne, ciao
<jester-> c'è solo quella?
<partenopeo> uscita  nessun  amplificatrore  audio interno
<jester-> volume su?
<partenopeo> uscita  amplificatore  amplificatore  interno ( lfe9
<partenopeo> )
<partenopeo> ninet e da  fare
<partenopeo> nn  succede  nulla
<partenopeo> o  messo  tutto al massimo
<partenopeo> jester  ?  ci  sei '
<jester-> che pc è
<partenopeo> pakhard bell
<jester-> riavvia un paio di volte
<partenopeo> ma  guara  ke  questo problema  cè  lavevo anke  con  il  precedente  sistema operativo
<partenopeo> non e  che  un  problema  hardware?
<jester-> puo darsi
<partenopeo> ok
<jester-> se la scheda è morta
<partenopeo> allora  mi  potresti aiutare   a togliore  completamente   windows  da l   mio  pc  ? visto  che  lo installato  ubuntu  a  fianco  a  windows
<partenopeo> come  dovrei fare'
<partenopeo> ?
<jester-> partenopeo: pessima idea
<jester-> partenopeo: su winz parla?
<partenopeo> si
<jester-> e lo vuoi togliere? linux non è sistutivo la alternativo a winz parecchia roba non è cpmpatibile
<partenopeo> volgio  rimanere  soltanto  ubuntu
<jester-> fugghi che strafalcionata
<jester-> partenopeo: formatti la partizione e poi dai sudo update-grub
<partenopeo> indicazione ?
<jester-> partenopeo: installa e usa gparted
<partenopeo> link ?
<partenopeo> ninete?
<partenopeo> niente?
<jester-> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<partenopeo> ok  grazie !
<partenopeo> a  scusa
<partenopeo> potrei sapere  come  posso  contribuire  a  ubuntu ?  anche  con  collaborazioni  di  grafica  o a  soldi
<jester-> vai in #ubuntu-it-doc e #ubuntu-it-doc
<partenopeo> sai  e  un  semplice  contributo  visto ke  e tutto gratuito
<jester-> #ubuntu-it-it-web
<jester-> #ubuntu-it-web
<Luacro> salve
<Luacro> una domanda l'immagine iso di ubuntu parte anche da pennina?
<nannes> !usb | Luacro
<ubot-it> Luacro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Luacro> ma se io ho windows?
<nannes> Luacro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mibofra> neta841, ciao :) , hai qualcosa da chiederci?
<massy> salut
<DD3my> ciao mapreri massy :)
<massy> ciao daniele caro
<massy> tutto bene?
<DD3my> massy, si si tutto bene, tu come stai :)?
<massy> guarda non mi lamento
<massy> sto facendo dei piccoli grandi passi
<massy> con ubuntu
<massy> ma ho dei dilemmi
<massy> da proporre ....
<nannes> magari in chat massy
<nannes> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> tipo assemblarmi un pc per poterci infilare la chitarra, far partirte delle basi musicali e suonarci sopra
<massy> okay nannes sorry
<nannes> infilare la chitarra nel pc o.O
<massy> si si
<massy> son uno sporcaccione IO
<massy> hahaha
<mibofra> nannes, ciao :P
<mapreri> ciao :) sapete dirmi cos'è che crea quella carinissima lista di informazioni che compare quando ti logghi su un ubuntu server? lo voglio mettere anche sul desktop ^^ parlo della lista in qui c'è il load, uso di /, uso di memoria, uso di swap, numero di processi, numero di utenti loggati, gli indirizzi IP e un link a landscape (poi nel mio server, in cloud, ho anche delle informazioni su ubuntu cloud e un link per juju, che non mi interessano)
<mibofra> mapreri, io l'ho da quando ho messo i servizi landscape sul pc
<mibofra> lo fa in automatico, su tty se non superi il load 2
<mibofra> se no puoi usare il client grafico
<mibofra> *load inteso come carico di sistema
<mibofra> mapreri, vuoi altre info?
<mibofra> neta064, ciao :)
<mibofra> di cosa hai bisogno?
<neta064> ciao
<neta064> ho problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<neta064> ho messo l'ubuntu su disk on key, e quando faccio boot mi apre una finestra nera con 3 opzioni: provare senza istallare, istallre, or check for defacta
<neta064> nn importa che scelgo- ricevo una scherma nero.. e basta
<mibofra> neta064, messa male magari
<mibofra> neta064, prova con unetbootin
<mibofra> !unetbootin | neta064
<ubot-it> neta064: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<neta064> mibofra: sai forse che posso fare? ho gia' provato nomodeset.. l'iso e' bene, ho verificato con winmd5sum
<neta064> mibofra: ho usato universal-USB-installer
<mibofra> neta064, unebootin va anche su win
<neta064> anche universal-usb va su windows
<neta064> ma provo adesso con unebootin :)
<neta064> installo ubuntu 12.04.. ke lo avevo prima
<neta064> ma ho pensato forse ad istallare qlc altro
<neta064> forse lubuntu
<mibofra> neta064, ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> ero caduto
<mibofra> dicevo secondo me è che unebootin funge meglio
<neta064> sono qua :)
<neta064> provo a fare boot
<neta064> torno tra un po'
<neta854> ok
<neta854> come posso fare questo messagio di quit?
<mibofra> neta854, ? /part #canale "messaggio"
<neta854> ha?
<neta854> quando qlc1 esce e' scritto (Quit: bla bla)
<mibofra> neta854, puoi metter quello che vuoi in messaggi
<mibofra> *messaggio
<mibofra> es
<mibofra> uscendo di qua dai /part #ubuntu-it "ciao"
<mibofra> e noi vedremo il "ciao
<mibofra> "
<neta> lol
<neta> grazie
<mibofra> prego neta
<mibofra> neta, va anche senza "" XD
<neta> allora
<neta> ho pensato a provare lubuntu
<neta> se voglio giocare video-games, che linux sarebbe piu' veloce
<mibofra> neta: lubuntu
<mibofra> Supportato da steam
<neta> lubuntu piu' veloce anche da altre distribuzioni?
<mibofra> neta: ce ne sono di più veloci
<mibofra> Comunque
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neta> ah, oops
<spartacus_72> sera
<neta> notte
<mibofra> Ciao spartacus_72 :)
<spartacus_72> mibofra, sera a te
<BloodKyper> Salve, è possibile creare dei gameserver con Ubuntu Server ?
<BloodKyper> Se un giorno vorrei creare un gioco online, è possibile creare un server con ubuntu che regga tanti utenti ?
<krabador> BloodKyper, un server per "tanti utenti" vuole potenza di calcolo, e meno colli di bottiglia possibili in ricezione/invio dati
<krabador> non è soltanto una questione di configurazione software
<BloodKyper> Grazie per la risposta. Vorrei farle un'altra domanda, è piu' stabile la 32 bit o 64 bit?
<krabador> 64
<BloodKyper> La ringrazio, non ho altre domande
<tortuga> ciao a tutti, qualcuno  può darmi una mano?
<sasy_lubuntu> salve a tutti e buonasera...arrivo subito al punto,ho scaricato varie versioni di lubuntu e anke una di kubuntu ma purtroppo non riesco ad installarli
<sasy_lubuntu> pensai era un problema di ram xke ne avevo solo 512 mb ma stamattina lo aumentata ad 1,5 gb ma purtroppo il problema rimane forse dipende dlla scheda video ke e un ati radeon 9200 le family...qualke suggerimento?
<sasy_lubuntu> lubuntu 13.04 avvio la live provato sia da cd ke da usb ma mi dice modo video non supportato cambiarlo in..... la 12.04 me la fa installare ma alla fine dell installazione mi da un errore ke si risolve con un nulla di fatto
<sasy_lubuntu> okubuntu dopo il boot da usb mi da schermo nero
<sasy_lubuntu> da cosa puo dipendere tutto cio vi prego aiutatemi voglio passare a linux e ci sto provando in tutti i modi ma ci sn sempre problemi ora sto scaricando lubuntu 11.04 ma credo ke sara un fiasco anke quello dove sta l errore?
<sasy_lubuntu> nn ce nessuno ???
<sasy_lubuntu> dai ragazzi un suggerimento datemi un po di supporto
<Um3> sasy_lubuntu, ti direi di provare ad avviare
<Um3> passando come parametro di boot
<Um3> nomodeset
<Um3> all'avvio
<sasy_lubuntu> fatto ma tuttu inutile
<Um3> è un pc fisso o un notebook?
<sasy_lubuntu> fisso
<Um3> ok, ti direi allora di provare ad aggiungere oltre al nomodeset anche debug text
<Um3> in questo modo aggiungi nomodeset debug text
<Um3> ed avvii
<Um3> il quiet splash toglilo
<Um3> così vedi tutto ciò che avviene
<Um3> se si blocca durante l'avvio puoi leggere cosa ti stampa a schermo prima del blocco
<Um3> se non si blocca arriva al login testuale
<sasy_lubuntu> ma queste cose le devo fare da terminale ho ce nelle opzioni di f6
<Um3> quando avvii il sistema premi esc ed arrivi sul bootloader
<Um3> dove ti da la scelta su cosa avviare
<Um3> ti posizioni sulla prima voce in alto e premi il pulsante "e" sulla tastiera
<Um3> a questo punto dovresti vedere una riga che comincia con la parola "linux"
<Um3> se ti posizioni su questa e la scorri fino alla fine dovresti vedere scritto "quiet splash $vt_handoff" se non ricordo male
<sasy_lubuntu> si poi
<Um3> togli tutte e 3 queste opzioni cancellandole con il pulsante canc o backspace
<Um3> ed al loro posto metti nomodeset debug text
<sasy_lubuntu> ora lo faccio subito e poi ti dico come e andata
<Um3> a questo punto premi il pulsante per avviare che se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere F10, comunque in basso dovrebbe comparirti scritto
<Um3> ok
<Um3> se va bene alla fine dovresti avere il sistema avviato in modalità testo
<Um3> se va male il sistema si bloccherà ma vedrai l'ultima scritta prima del blocco e dovrebbe esserti alquanto utile
<Um3> nel primo caso che ti ho detto esegui il login regolarmente immettendo nome utente e password, infine digiti startx per vedere se la mdoalità grafica si avvia
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-31
<CappyT> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con postfix, non riesco a ricevere email. ho seguito questa guida: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Internet_Service_Provider_con_Debian#Installazione_del_server_di_posta
<CappyT> So che è per debian, ma ubuntu si basa su debian. Inoltre, ecco cosa mi risponde il mailer daemon. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6046400/
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Shawn> Salve
<Shawn> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Shawn
<ubot-it> Shawn: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Shawn> ok, roger, capito :-9
<Shawn> Allora, domandina semplice.... Mio cugino ha un terribile netbook (acer aspire one).... Io gli ho installato anche Windows 8 ma ovviamente va sempre lento come una lumaca.... Volevo semplicemente chiedere se con Ubuntu o qualsiasi release Linux andrà più veloce...e circa di quanto.. Grazie per l'aiuto..
<jester-> Shawn: derivate xubuntu e lubuntu sono sicuramente piu leggere, di quanto ripsetto a winz8 non do
<jester-> so
<krabador> Shawn, per netbook lubuntu
<krabador> Shawn, è quella con l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero, e piu' netbook oriented
 * nannes aggiunge a quanto detto da jester- "di molto"
<Shawn> 'lubuntu' quindi? Grazie mille
<Shawn> Andrà molto più veloce di windows?
<Shawn> Cmq grazie a tutti, installerò quello.... Ciao
<krabador> Shawn, sicuramente andrà molto piu' veloce di win
<krabador> Shawn, tipo il browser si apre in meno della metà
<krabador> del tempom
<dadoi> b giorno vorrei una informazione.ho lanciato un comando dal terminale e ora mi causa un errore come faccio a cancellarlo?grazie
<mibofra> dadoi: che comando hai lanciato?
<dadoi> nella mia ingnioranza tools di backbox
<mibofra> dadoi: una cosetta...
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gaidesign> buongiorno
<gaidesign> ho installato buddy press sul mio sito wordpress
<gaidesign> ma appena ho installato
<gaidesign> non mi fa piu accedere al pannello di controllo!
<jester-> gaidesign: centra no questo canale con buddy accomodati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<LuiGiuZZo> Ciao a tutti :)))
<LuiGiuZZo> NELLA CHAT NON PARLA NESSUNO
<LuiGiuZZo> az il maiuscolo scusate
<mistya> Salve
<mistya> ho una partizione swap ma la swap non è attiva. Perché?
<mac89> salve, stavo procedendo con l'installazione di ubuntu ma mi è comparso questo messaggio prima di incominciare la formattazione:the partition /dev/sda5 assigned to / starts at offset of 1024bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may  lead to very poor performance Since you are formatting this partition, you should correct this problem now by realigning the partition, as it will be difficult to changer later.
<mac89> To do this, go back to the main partitioning menu, delete the partition, and recreate it in the same position with the same settings.This will cause the partition to start at a point best suted for this disk.
<mac89> cas vuol dire?
<mac89> il problema potrebbe essere dovuto dal fatto che il punto di mount si trova in una partizione estesa?
<mac89> non c'è propio nessuno che sa darmi una mano?
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<Matt_91> mac89: che problema c'è?
<mac89> matt_91:lo scritto un paio di righe sopra
<Matt_91> mac89: io sono appena entrato
<mac89> matt_91: scusa non mi ero accorto, stavo procedendo con l'installazione di ubuntu ma mi è comparso questo messaggio prima di incominciare la formattazione:the partition /dev/sda5 assigned to / starts at offset of 1024bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may  lead to very poor performance Since you are formatting this partition, you should correct this problem now by realigning the partition, as it will be difficult t
<mac89> matt_91:il problema potrebbe essere dovuto dal fatto che il punto di mount si trova in una partizione estesa?
<mistya> sempre riguardo ai dischi. Ho un hd esterno che non viene montato e che fdisk -l non vede. Che si fa in questi casi?
<mistya> lsusb lo vede.
<underz0ne> mac89, la risposta è no...significa che stai utilizzando in maniera poco efficiente lo spazio disponibile sull'hard disk
<Matt_91> mac89: mi pare di capire che la dimensione della partizione non è allineata di dischi del HD seplicemente perdi performance. per risolvere dice di formattare la partizione dicendogli di allineare la dimensione ai blocchi del disco(c'è un opzione su gparted)
<Matt_91> mistya: ntfs percaso?
<mac89> non riguarda il fatto che la partizione ext4 è estesa, quindi su gparted ci dovrebbe essere un'opzione?
<mistya> Matt_91, hfs+ ma lo devo formattare..
<Matt_91> mac89: no non c'entra che sia estesa
<Matt_91> mistya: allora formatta, apri gestore dischi o gparted e formatti, o non lo vedono nemmeno loro?
<mac89> matt_91: ora guardo, grazie per il momento :) puoi restare in linea :)
<mistya> Matt_91, gparted si impalla e non si apre. Gestore dischi non lo vede.
<Matt_91> mistya: lo vedi con il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> !paste | mistya: se non capisci pasta:
<ubot-it> mistya: se non capisci pasta:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mistya> Matt_91, no.. lo vedo solo da lsusb
<Matt_91> mistya: allora... o è morto o a problemi gravi XD
<mistya> Matt_91, dal punto di vista meccanico sembra ok. non fa rumori
<Matt_91> mistya: nemmeno con: ls /dev/disk/by-id -lah
<mistya> Matt_91, http://pastebin.com/Zk9rbqVq
<mistya> Matt_91, a naso direi di no.
<Matt_91> mistya: se non lo sai tu che hd hai :)
<partenopeo> non  riesco a sentire l'audio  ho messo anche  una  scheda  audio  ma  niente !  cè  qualcuno in linea  che mi può  dare una  mano ?
<mistya> Matt_91, a naso vede solo sda e il lettore cd, no?
<Matt_91> mistya: io vedo solo un hd interno sata della WD e un lettore cd
<mistya> e appunto, quindi non vede il disco usb che da problemi
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: dai il comando con sudo
<Matt_91> partenopeo: hai attaccato le casse o le cuffie?
<partenopeo> le  casse
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, uguale risultato
<Matt_91> partenopeo: e le casse vanno?
<partenopeo> no
<Matt_91> partenopeo: o.O dico, se le attacchi da qualche altra parte
<partenopeo> e  non  ho  un'altro  computer
<DaRcHaNgEl> cosa ti dà fdisk -l
<DaRcHaNgEl> cosa ti dà sudo fdisk -l
<mac89> Matt_91: scusa se ti rompo le scatole ma non riesco a trovare l'opzione per allineare le partizioni con gparted
<Matt_91> mac89: è una cosa tipo Arrotonda A:
<partenopeo> ma  fanno  un  fruscio  quando  inserisco  lo  spinotto  delle  cuffie
<partenopeo> e  normale ?
<Matt_91> mac89: quando segli nuova partizione però, caso mai devi eliminarla e ricrearla
<partenopeo> come  faccio ?
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, fdisk non mi da nulla
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, solo lsusb
<Matt_91> partenopeo: questo che ti da? cat /proc/asound/cards
<Matt_91> !paste | partenopeo: poi pasta:
<ubot-it> partenopeo: poi pasta:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mac89> matt_91 io ho eliminato tutto, poi faccio new partition ma li trovo niente?
<Matt_91> mac89: c'è il tipo di filesystem, la dimensione lo spazio prima e dopo e L'allineamente
<Matt_91> *allineamento
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya:  sudo fdisk -l
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, mi vede solo l'hd interno.
<mac89> matt_91: devo defleggare round to cilyndre
<Matt_91> mac89: esatto
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: prova a cambiare porta usb
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, già fatto :D
<Matt_91> mistya: ma mi fai vedere lsusb?
<DaRcHaNgEl> mmm riavviato?
<Matt_91> mistya: per curiosità
<partenopeo> va  bene  ma  se  riformatto  tutto  da  capo ?
<mac89> matt_91: devo accendere l'opzione o spegnerla, accenderla vero?
<partenopeo> che  succede?
<Matt_91> partenopeo: magari è la scheda audio che non va... da live funziona?
<partenopeo> no
<Matt_91> partenopeo: o magari non è supportata...
<partenopeo> allora  che fare?
<Matt_91> partenopeo: se non va da live o è rotta o ubuntu ha bisogno che si modifichi qualcosa
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, si.. è un paio di giorni che mi ci applico e nulla.
<mistya> Matt_91, ora ti arriva lsusb
<Matt_91> partenopeo: ti ho già detto che mi dai questo comando da terminale: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Matt_91> mistya: con il coriere?
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: hai installato gparted e basta
<mistya> Matt_91, http://pastebin.com/aMwi9r60 ecco il corriere ;)
<mistya> Matt_91, è il lacie
<partenopeo> cat /proc/asound/cards  ?????????????????????
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, eh? in che senso?
<Matt_91> partenopeo: se dai questo da terminale senti qualcosa? aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Matt_91> !terminale | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Matt_91> !bash | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: sudo apt-get install gpart
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, gpart è già alla versione più recente.
<DaRcHaNgEl> ok
<Matt_91> mistya: e sarebbe questo? Bus 002 Device 004: ID 059f:1057 LaCie, Ltd
<mistya> Matt_91, si
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: come lo avvii gparted
<Matt_91> mistya: se rimuovi e dai lsus non c'è più?
<mistya> Matt_91, se lo rimuovo non si vede più.
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, sudo gparted
<DaRcHaNgEl> quindi da terminale
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, si
<Matt_91> DaRcHaNgEl: ma se non glie lo vede né con fdisk -l né con ls /dev/disk/by-id -lah dubito lo veda gparted...
<DaRcHaNgEl> ma e un hd autoalimentato
<DaRcHaNgEl> se fosse come dice Matt_91unica prova da fare
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, si.. è un 2,5" usb3 autoalimentato
<DaRcHaNgEl> sarebbe da smontare il box togliere hd e metterlo nel pc collegandolo via sata
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, è un pc portatile
<DaRcHaNgEl> a lol
<mistya> dovrei inserirlo nella bay dell'hd primario e bootare da usb con una liveusb
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: ma altri pc lo vedono questo hd
<mistya> No, ma gli altri che ho a disposizione in questi giorni sono dei windows puzzosi
<pasquale> salve ragazzi, ho problemi con flash player non riesco proprio a farlo funzionare come si deve
<DaRcHaNgEl> mistya: prova a collegarlo a indows
<DaRcHaNgEl> e vedere se te lo vedo
<DaRcHaNgEl> ops vede
<mac89> matt_91: ho rifatto le partizioni con la voce round to cilyndre ma mi da lo stesso problema, se dico all'installatore di ubuntu di non formattare la partizione dato che lo ha già fatto gparted sbaglio?
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, devo proprio? :D ci provo
<mistya> a tra poco
<Matt_91> mac89: no
<Matt_91> mistya: no su win non ti va di sicuro
<DaRcHaNgEl> -.-
<Matt_91> mistya: ha ragione DaRcHaNgEl dovresti porvare ad attaccarlo diretto al pc e boottare da una usb
<Matt_91> mistya: provare da win è tempo sprecato a mio avviso
<mac89> matt_91: allora procedo senza far formattare ad ubuntu, grazie :)
<Matt_91> mac89: si, anche se sarebbe stato ideale risolvere quel messagio...
<Matt_91> *messaggio
<mac89> matt_91: ma se vado avanti senza far formattare ad ubuntu il messaggio non compare, forse è un problema dell'installer?
<pasquale>  salve ragazzi, ho problemi con flash player non riesco proprio a farlo funzionare come si deve
<partenopeo> come  faccio a  aprire  una  finestra  di terminale ?
<Matt_91> partenopeo: ctrl + alt + T
<Matt_91> !flash | pasquale: seguito le guide?
<ubot-it> pasquale: seguito le guide?: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<pasquale> si ho già seguito le guide, diciamo che non funziona bene
<pasquale> legge solo qualche video di youtube e basta...
<mistya> DaRcHaNgEl, Matt_91 infatti non va :)
<mistya> Andrò di boot da usb
<Matt_91> pasquale: che ti da questo comando? dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Matt_91> mistya: si si a me non era venuto in mente, perfortuna c'era DaRcHaNgEl XD
<mistya> Rock!
<mistya> Grazie a tutti inizio le procedure di smanettonamento. bye
<roxima> ciao a tutti, ieri un amico smanettone ma non troppo competente mi ha installato la barra degli strumenti sul mio ubuntu 12.04 lts. come posso tornare alle tendine?
<roxima> qualcuno sa come posso eliminaRLA
<Matt_91> quale barra e quali tendine?
<Matt_91> roxima: ^^
<roxima> mi è apparsa sulla sinistra del desktop una barra strumenti e
<roxima> io vorrei tornare ad avere i menu a tendina in alto sul desktop
<mac89> roxima forse intendi che ora c'è unity e prima c'era gnome?
<roxima> puo essere...
<roxima> non so cosa abbia combinato...
<roxima> cercava di installare il plugin di flash player e di fatto non c'è riuscito...
<mac89> roxima: no mi sbaglio gnome lo hanno tolto dalla 11.04
<roxima> cmq, tanto per capirci, ora ho una barra di icone sul lato sx del desktop
<roxima> comunque se mi aiutasta ad installare il plugin di adobe flash sul firefox, sarebbe già una gran cosa... io non ci sono riuscito
<ciako73> ciao a tutti
<mac89> ciao a tutti me ne vado.
<Matt_91_> !flash | roxima:
<ubot-it> roxima:: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Matt_91_> roxima: per avere di nuovo gnome2 fai il logout, nella finestra di login dome metti la password quando accendi il pc, trovi in alto a destra ner riquardo dove c'è il tuo nome un tondo biando, lo schiacci, si apre una tendina e metti "Gnome classic"
<Matt_91_> tutto chiaro? io vado...
<Matt_91_> roxima: ^^
<Matt_91_> ciao
<ciako73> perchè se faccio l'avanzamento da 11.04 a qualunque altra versione più recente il collegamento wifi non è più stabile? si collega, ma poi perde la linea col router...e continua a collegarsi e ricollegarsi...
<Guest60038> cia a tutti, ho una installazione di caelinux che si appoggia a ubuntu 10.04 volevo sapere se esguo l'aggiornamento proposto dal gestore aggiornamenti incasino tutto?
<akis24> sera perche' ormai è sera...
<neta> ciao
<kanji> ciao a tutti... ho un problema con Konsole... sto cercando di installare skype... inserisco in Konsole la linea di comando per scaricare e installare il pacchetto, mi chiede la password ma nn me la lascia inserire.... Perche??? grazie per l' aiuto!!
<neta> nn mostra le lettere, ma le scrive
<neta> scrivi la password e fai enter
<kanji> si funziona... grazie neta!! prima lo avevo gia fatto ma nada... forse avevo dgtato male
<kanji> grazie ancora
<neta> :)
<kanji> saluto tutti alla prox!!
<aleee> salve a tutti
<neta> ciao
<aleee> ho un problema wifi
<aleee> installato il driver broadcom b3 tutto apposto ho spento riacceso non parte più
<aleee> s.o. kubuntu
<neta> nn so aiutare.. sn qua per chiedere anchio :P
<aleee> ok
<neta> ma nn c'e' nessuno adesso
<aleee> il tuo prob. ?
<neta> ho istallato lubuntu 13.04 (dual boot con win7) quando ho fatto boot ho ricevuto un schermo nero.. se faccio boot di nuovo mi entra dirrettamente in windows
<neta> con usb-stick e nomodeset sn entrata a lubuntu "senza istallare" (ma e' gia' istallato)
<akis24> neta: ma ti appare grub per selezionare l'avvio ?
<neta> nop
<aleee> akis24 riesci ad aiutare anche a me?
<enzotib> !grub | neta
<ubot-it> neta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> neta, applica la guida per il ripristino
<akis24> alex88: dipende ..
<akis24> ops scusa aleee volevo dire
<aleee> ho installato driver broadcom b3 tutto bene
<aleee> poi spento pc e riacceso non parte piu wifi neanche col pulsantino
<akis24> aleee:  dai rfkill list e posta il link qui ..
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> aleee:  devo uscire magari qualcuno ti aiuta ... aspetta
<aleee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6048172/
<aleee> qualcun'altro mi aiuta
<neta> akis24: grazie :)
<aleee> infatti
<MarcoFe> vi pongo questa domanda
<MarcoFe> sto uscendo pazzo a trovare una risposta
<MarcoFe> immaginate che abbia un srv e 4 VM, dove sulle vm monto la /home del server (quindi tutte le vm avranno stessi utenti del srv)
<MarcoFe> naturalmente la monto con nfs
<MarcoFe> su una cartella del server,ovvero /home/SHARE monto una cartella con samba su un'altra macchina...secondo voi dalle macchine virtuali riuscirò a leggere /home/SHARE?
<enzotib> MarcoFe, probabilmente no, ma c'è da leggere la doc di nfs
<MarcoFe> enzotib: grazie per la risposta :)
<neta> cio
<neta> ciao
<neta> come istallo steam in lubuntu? non lo trovo nello softwer center
<underz0ne> neta, puoi andare tranquillamente sul sito ufficiale di steam e scaricarlo da li
<underz0ne> poi essendo un file .deb se lo apri con il software center te lo installa automaticamente
<neta> grazie
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<stefano_> salve
<stefano_> una domanda
<stefano_> per ubuntu qual'è il miglior file system da utilizzare?
<stefano_> sono molto indeciso tra reiserfs, ext e xfs
<ui_> se non hai esigenze particolari, usa ext4
<ui_> stefano_: chattiamo solo qui, in pubblica, grazie
<ui_> stefano_: no messaggi privati, grazie
<stefano_> ho due amcii che utilizzato diverse versioni di linux uno lubuntu e altro xubuntu anche per lavoro abbiamo parlato abbastanza su ocme partizionare e che file system mettere
<stefano_> ho letto che reiserfs va bene per fiel piccoli quindi l'ho messo in var
<stefano_> e temp
<stefano_> in root xfs
<stefano_>  home boot in ext3
<stefano_> ho fatto una fesseria?
<ui_> fesseria no, ma probvabilmente è inutile
<ui_> reiser ha ottimizzazioni per i file piccoli, ma anche ext ce le ha
<ui_> e a meno che il numero dei file sia dell'ordine delle decine di migliaia, dubito che vedrai differenze delle prestazioni
<stefano_> poi si dice che xfs è a 64bit mentre ext3 e 4 solo a 48
<stefano_> è vero?
<ui_> xfs è ottimizzato per i filesystem enormi... un sistema desktop "normale" non ne ha bisogno, ma un server potrebbe, a seconda di ciò che fa
<stefano_> poi xfs sembraq che non supporti bene lo streaming
<stefano_> dico sol oche ho letto i nrete
<ui_> 48/64 bit sono dettagli interni che dal punto di vista  dell'utente non contano
<ui_> non c'entano con l'architettura del processore
<stefano_> ok grazie allora metterò tutto a ext3, molti si lmanetano che ext4 dia ancora dei rischi
<ui_> ext4 va benissimo erp un desktop
<ui_> rischi ce ne sono per i server, coi quali è meglio essere paranoici perché non ci si può permettere né crash né bug
<ui_> ma ext4 è abbondantemente testato per i desktop
<ui_> e ha considerevoli ottiimizzazioni rispetto ad ext3
<stefano_> ok mi hai ocnvinto :)
<stefano_> e per le partizioni che ocnsigli mi puoi dare?
<stefano_> ho fatto così:
<stefano_> root in ext2
<stefano_> non root boot
<ui_> stefano_: non ottimizzare prima di avere un problema di prestazioni. Se la causa del problema è l'I/O (ma potrebbe essere altro, come la CPU o la RAM), puoi spostare i file interessati su un disco a parte, per parallelizzare le letture/scritture.
<stefano_> tu come hai sistemato il tuo pc?
<ui_> personalmente ho una root in ext4 e uno swap
<stefano_> quindi dividere in temp e var è inutile
<stefano_> poi la swap deve essere il doppio della ram?
<ui_> se vuoi usare l'ibernazione, deve essere >= RAM. Altrimenti, dipende da quanta memoria virtuale ti serve. In genere, 2 GB vanno bene.
<ui_> Scrivo "in genere" perché un utente che ha bisogno di più memoria ne mettedi più (per es. foto o video editing?).
<stefano_> ho 4 giga di ram
<ui_> Non conosco una giustificazione per la regola 2 * RAM, e non capisco perché chi ha 512 MB di RAM dovrebbe usare MENO swap di chi ne ha 2 GB.
<stefano_> con i comandi h visto che ubuntu la utilizza quasi tutta
<ui_> Linux usa la mem. inutilizzata per la cache del filesystem (scrive in un buffer in RAM prima di svuotare sul disco) http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ui_> quindi ti dirà sempre che la free è poca, ma tu devi guardare la used
<stefano_> ok grazie
<mibofra> ciao ui_
<ui_> ciao mibofra
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<spartacus_72> sera
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-01
<ambros> scusate ignoranza prima volta con linux ubuntu
<Rob-sony> Ciao a tutti, ho installato firefox su ubuntu 11 ma non riesco a cambiare la lingua, o disinstallato e reinstallato e da terminale mi dice dpkg: attenzione: file con l'elenco dei file del pacchetto "firefox-locale-it" mancante, il pacchetto viene considerato senza alcun file attualmente installato. potrebbe essere questo il motivo?
<ui_> Rob-sony: ubuntu 11.* non è più supportata, puoi reinstallare oppure aggiornare 11.10 a 12.04
<Rob-sony> ui_: purtroppo uso una derivata (caelinux) quindi non so se posso aggiornare, ma non si riesce proprio a cambiare lingua a firefox
<enzotib> !buntu | Rob-sony
<ui_> Rob-sony: dai su terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list e posta l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> Rob-sony: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ui_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ui_, Rob-sony non si da supporto per derivate non ufficiali
<Rob-sony> uau mai avuto tutte queste risposte
<enzotib> !chat | Rob-sony
<ubot-it> Rob-sony: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ui_> Rob-sony: entra in ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> è uscito
<mibofra> Uhm
<mibofra> Succede
<methos_> salve
<methos_> domanda: se partizioni /usr ad una successiva isntalalzione i programmi vengono conservati?
<ugone> può darsi ma non credo avresti molti vantaggi da un'operazione simile a meno che tu non abbia particolarissime configurazioni
<ugone> credo farai prima a reinstallare i programmi con get selection
<ugone> methos_, ad es http://ubuntufacile.blogspot.it/2007/11/utilizzo-del-comando-dpkg-get.html
<methos_> avevo già fatto una prova e non ha trovato nessun programma isntalalto i nprecedenza
<methos_> pensavo di aver sbaglaito qls io
<methos_> se non partizoni usr e reisntallo la root allora i programmi si conservano?
<enzotib> methos_, non credo proprio
<enzotib> methos_, dpkg e apt le info le tengono in /var
<luca__> buon giorno
<luca__> ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu l'ho masterizzata e non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<enzotib> !dettagli | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mibofra> luca__: guarda anche...
<mibofra> !installazione | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> Ed
<mibofra> !iso | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<luca__> pensavo dia aver specificato il problema
<mibofra> ? Che fine fece iso?
<mibofra> Bah
<luca__> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> luca__, "non riesco a far partire" è un po' generico
<mibofra> luca__: si ma dovresti dir tipo
<mibofra> Quando/come si blocca
<mibofra> luca__: quando la macchina non parte e vai dal meccanico gli dici "non si accende la macchina?"
<luca__> ho scaricato il softwear ho masterizzato il cd con immagine iso lo inserisco nel lettore cd riavvio il pc e non parte l'installazione di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<enzotib> luca__, esattamente cosa appare sul monitor? niente?
<ExPBoy> come hai masterizzato - hai messo sul bios l'avvio da cd/dvd ?
<luca__> nulla
<luca__> nero più del buoio
<mibofra> luca__: hai avviato dal dvd il pc?
<luca__> si
<mibofra> luca__: hai preso i file dalla iso e li hai infilati nel dvd o hai usato la funzione masterizza iso?
<luca__> il file scaricato è in rar con cdburn ho masterizzato il file
<underz0ne> luca__, è qui l'errore
<enzotib> luca__, e dove l'hai preso come rar, dovrebbe essere iso
<luca__> dal sito qui
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<underz0ne> enzotib, 7zip e affini vedono le iso come file rar
<underz0ne> se non configurati adeguatamente
<underz0ne> pardon, come file compressi più che rar
<enzotib> underz0ne, non metto in dubbio, ma sul sito di ubuntu si trovano le iso, non i rar
<underz0ne> enzotib, quello che ha scaricato è una .iso ma lui come icona la vede come se fosse un rar
<underz0ne> non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene
<luca__> se dico che alla fine del download in cartella scaricati mi trovo un file raR
<enzotib> underz0ne, sì, ok, ho capito
<enzotib> !md5 | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<luca__> GIUSTO UNDERZONE
<luca__> pardon per il maiuscolo
<mibofra> enzotib: mi sa che bisogna mattere nell'area si download "masterizzare come iso NON estrarlo comw archivio" xD
<mibofra> *come
<underz0ne> luca__, quel file lo devi masterizzare come immagine iso, non come semplice file
<underz0ne> e vedrai che funziona
<mibofra> luca__: non è perché ti associa l'icona di winrar e te lo apre
<mibofra> È un rar
<luca__> io faccio con cdburn masterizza file iso
<underz0ne> luca__, esatto
<mibofra> luca__: e scegli il file .iso
<luca__> riprovo a masterizzare il file
<mibofra> luca__: ti consiglierei di fare il checksum del dvd masterizzato
<mibofra> enzotib: c'è un link in ubot per questo?
<Robbor> ciao a tutti, come faccio ha sapere quale versione di alsa è installata sulla mia dist da terminale?
<mibofra> Robbor: hai varie opzioni
<mibofra> Io direi di guardar il pacco/i pacchi
<mibofra> Dai dkpg -l | grep alsa
<Robbor> mibofra: grazie per la risposta, io ho la 1.022 volevo installare la 1.027 ed ho eseguito i comandi ./configure make install ma è rimasta la 1.022 come mai?
<mibofra> Robbor: i pacchi non ti danno la versione installata da sorgente xD
<mibofra> Robbor: a meno che da quel sorgente fai i pacchi e l'installi
<mibofra> Ma in questo caso fai prima a chieder la versione ad alsa
<luca__> rimasterizzato con la giusta opzione masterizza file iso ed è partito l'installazione
<Robbor> mibofra: io o scaricato questo tar http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<luca__> mi sa che avevo sbagliato con il primo cd
<underz0ne> luca__, ottimo
<mibofra> Robbor: vai tranquillo allora, se hai dato ./configure make e make install l'hai installato
<mibofra> Se vuoi esser sicuro puoi dar. /configure prefix=/usr e continui con make e make install
<Robbor> mibofra: ma perchè con il comando dpkg -l | grep alsa mi dice 1.0.22
<luca__> volevo sapere se una volta caricato ubuntu posso eliminare w7
<mibofra> Robbor: è la versione che hai installato fornita da ubuntu ma con il make install l'hai rimpiazzata
<mibofra> ma dpkg/apt non sa del cambiamento
<Robbor> mibofra: perché il mio problema è che non mi trova la periferica audio trova solo quella della scheda video hdmi
<Robbor> mibofra: non trova la sony corporation device 90ab
<mibofra> Robbor: ah vediam la guida :)
<mibofra> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<underz0ne> !installazione | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<underz0ne> luca__, leggi questo Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Robbor> mibofra: il comando lspci | grep -i audio
<Robbor> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 1e20 (rev 04)
<Robbor> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa90 ma il comando
<Robbor> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Robbor>  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<Robbor>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xc0020000 irq 17
<mibofra> Robbor: magari con pastebin la prossima volta :P
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaRcHaNgEl> giorno
<mibofra> E che cass xD
<Robbor> mibofra: sorry
<mibofra> Usa paste.ubuntu.com la prossima volta :)
<mibofra> ;) basta che te lo ricordi :)
<Robbor> mibofra: sono nuovo non lo sapevo :)
<mibofra> L'avevo intuito
<Robbor> mibofra: praticamente io dovrei dare alsamixer -c 1
<Robbor> ma non posso http://paste.ubuntu.com/6050749/
<mibofra> Robbor: se ci metti prima sudo puoi?
<Robbor> mibofra: si ma non c'è l'indice della seconda scheda
<mibofra> Ah bene
<mibofra> Robbor: nenache con f6 vero?
<Robbor> mibofra: f6 ?
<mibofra> Il tasto f6
<mibofra> Dato da alsamixee
<mibofra> *alsamixer
<Robbor> mibofra: non funziona neanche da alsamixer non c'è la voce
<riders89> salve a tutti e buongiorno
<riders89> ho un problema tremendo con il mio pc ormai gia da 2 3 mesi ke non riesco a risolvere e spero ke qualkuno di voi sappia aiutarmi
<enzotib> !kappa | riders89
<ubot-it> riders89: www.nokappa.it
<riders89> ok scusa
<enzotib> !dettagli | riders89
<ubot-it> riders89: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mibofra> Robbor: vedi ricompolando i driver seguendo il wiki
<mibofra> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<riders89> cerchero di esprimermi al meglio ma purtroppo per me non sono un esperto ne di pc e specie di linux in generale
<riders89> comunque il mio problema comincia quando scaricai lubuntu e kubuntu entrambe 13.04 i386 desktop...lubuntu lo avviato sia da cd che da usb arrivo alla schermata della lingua la scelgo metto come opzione no modeset  e lancio "prova senza installare" dopodiche lo schermo mi si spegne come se non avesse segnale video e mi da la scritta "modo video non supportato cambiarlo in 1***x1*** a 60 hertz" e da li in poi non riesco a fare piu
<riders89> monitor ma niente
<riders89> ho pensato fosse un problema di ram perche ne avevo 512 mb e ieri alla modica spesa di 40 euro lo portata a 1,5 gb ma il problema persiste
<Robbor> mibofra: se installo il kernel 3.10.10 si risolve?
<riders89> ho scaricato anche le versioni di lubuntu 12.04 e 11.04 ma il problema e sempre lo stesso
<mibofra> Robbor: bisogna tentare ma onestamente non penso
<riders89> se volete i requisiti del mio pc ve li elenco basta che chiedete
<mibofra> Devi smachiniar per far andar la scheda audio sul device video
<Robbor> mibofra: ora ho il 2.6.32 se volessi aggiornarlo come devo fare?
<mibofra> Robbor: ma è vecchissimo il 2.x
<luca__> scusate ancora>è normale che son quasi 20 minuti che aspetto che finisca l'installazione?
<mibofra> Che versione di ubuntu hai installato xD?
<Robbor> mibofra: lo so:P
<riders89> io?
<mibofra> luca__: uuhhh dipende dal pc puoi anche andar al bar :)
<luca__> son appena tornato :)
<mibofra> Robbor: che ubu hai su quel pc xD?
<Robbor> mibofra: 10.04
<mibofra> Robbor: la 9.04 xD?
<mibofra> Robbor: pensato di passar alla 12.04 lts :) ?
<mibofra> luca__: un bel bagno caldo :)
<ugone> riders89, però con 1,5 gb di ram ormai puoi mettere qualunque ubuntu
<Robbor> mibofra:  non è mio il pc e non vogliono unity
<ugone> che scheda video hai?
<luca__> penso di non aver odori nauseanti addosso passo per il bagno caldo considerando i 25 gradi che ci sono
<ugone> bravo Robbor " e non vogliono unity"
<riders89> si ma il problema non e questo e che qualsiasi versione di ubuntu provi ad installare mi da sempre questo problema kubuntu addirittura nemmeno la schermata iniziale mi fa vedere escono tutte righe colorate sullo schermo e si impalla cosi in eterno
<Robbor> ugone: non apriamo discussioni infinite lol
<mibofra> Robbor: puoi poi toglier unity e metter gnome classico
<ugone> :-)
<luca__> andrò a pranzare con la speranza di tornare e di trovare qualcosa dinuovo
<luca__> buon appetito a tutti
<riders89> una distro di linux riuscii a installare ed e gnewsense ma io voglio ubuntu
<underz0ne> luca__, non mangiare in fretta che fa male
<underz0ne> buon appetito :D
<mibofra> riders89: provato con nomodoset?
<riders89> la scheda video e ATI Radeon 9200 256 mb ddr
<riders89> si se non metto no mode set si impalla da subito e non carica nemmeno la schermata dove ce scritto lubuntu 13.04
<riders89> vi prego ragazzi ditemi che ce una soluzione perche sto impazzendo da 3 mesi
<ui_> riders89: non ho mai usato gnewsense, ma in teoria puoi bootare gnewsense e installare ubuntu con debootstrap oppure ubiquity
<ugone> riders89, qui hai già guardato vero ?http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<riders89> perche poi la cosa strana e che su virtualbox me li fa installare tranquillamente
<riders89> no ora guardo
<ugone> vbox non fa testo in questo caso
<riders89> perche?
<underz0ne> riders89, virtualbox simula l'hardware
<riders89> e quindi il mio problema e hardware?
<underz0ne> riders89, non so quale sia il tuo problema ma probabilmente è la scheda video
<riders89> e cosa posso fare? sul wiki ce scritto che la radeon 9200 e supportata
<underz0ne> riders89, vedi gli altri cosa possono suggerirti...io non so ehe
<riders89> ui_ quindi se installo gnewsense poi posso aggiornarlo a ubuntu?
<Robbor> mibofra: si lo so ma ci sono software installati che hanno ppa solo per la 11, ma tornando al kernel come si può aggiornare?
<ugone> riders89, hai possibilità di sostituirla per vedere se è quella che fa girar le scatole o no?
<riders89> no purtroppo no
<riders89> e la prima volta che sentite di un problema come il mio?
<ui_> no, scaricheresti su gnewsense un installer e installeresti ubuntu su partizione separata
<mibofra> Robbor: l'aggiorni
<Robbor> mibofra: forse mi sono spiegato male, ci sono software che non hanno ppa per la 12 ma solo per la 10, comunque se aggiorno dalla 10 alla 12 dici che avrei dei problemi?
<riders89> una volta leggendo alcuni forum su internet lessi che windows mette dei blocchi per non far partire linux, e vero? e se e cosi come risolvere?
<mibofra> Robbor: il kernel :P
<mibofra> magari lo compili :)
<underz0ne> riders89, sono leggende lol
<Robbor> mibofra: compili.... troppo per le mie capacità, non c'è una guida sicura che mi potresti postare?
<riders89> comunque io non so come fare ci ho provato mille volte,se qualcuno di voi a qualche consiglio lo dica senno non ho altre strade che tenermi windows
<mibofra> Robbor: il ppa di ubuntu kernel?
<underz0ne> riders89, con i soldi che hai speso per la ram potevi prendere una scheda video moderna
<underz0ne> perchè non era la ram il problema purtroppo
<riders89> e se poi neanche quello era il problema? almeno la ram comunque e un investimento che va bene per qualsiasi situazione 512 mb erano troppo pochi
<riders89> sul mio case ci sono 2 uscite per il monitor forse e un altra scheda video integrata con la scheda madre? me lo sono sempre chiesto
<underz0ne> riders89, lubuntu per esempio funziona bene anche con 256 mb
<riders89> magari se e cosi posso provare con quell altra ma come esserne sicuri?
<underz0ne> riders89, prova a cambiare e vediamo cosa succede
<Robbor> mibofra: intendi queste? https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<riders89> ho provato gia tempo fa... il piu delle volte ho schermo nero quando altre volte invece e partita mi dava lo schermo a una risoluzione bassissima
<riders89> quindi cosa sara secondo voi?
<Robbor> mibofra: scusa intendi queste vero https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed
<underz0ne> riders89, allora temo che sia un problema della scheda video a sto punto
<mibofra> Si
<riders89> e perche a volte andave e molte volte no... no ma io intendevo lo schermo non l installazione di lubuntu underz0ne
<underz0ne> riders89, io la cosa che tenterei è quella di provare a cambiare scheda video
<Robbor> mibofra: ora provo e poi vediamo grazie per l'aiuto
<riders89> underz0ne e per chiunque voglia vederle qui ci sono le mie caratteristiche hardware http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6050840/
<riders89> magari guardandole qualcuno riesce ad individuare il problema
<underz0ne> riders89, ma quindi windows ti funziona bene come video?
<riders89> si assolutamente
<mibofra> Robbor: prego
<riders89> underz0ne hai guardato ?
<underz0ne> riders89, si ma non credo sia rilevante quello che hai linkato
<GNUbie> buongiono a tutti
<underz0ne> riders89, la scheda video è collegata al monitor con la vga o il dvi?
<riders89> intendi il cavo?
<underz0ne> si
<riders89> vga
<Guest89631> sperando di non innescare una discussione infinita vi espongo un mio piccolo problema: devo creare una piccola workstation ubuntu sul mio portatile... quale versione mi consigliate di installare? 12.03 o 13.03? Non conosco bene le differenze riguardanti il versioning in ubuntu
<Guest89631> l'obbiettivo sarà installare java, python, e lavorare principalmente su eclipse e netbeans
<Guest89631> tutto qui :)
<riders89> se vuoi altri detagli chiedi pure
<underz0ne> riders89, magari non serve nulla...hai la possibilità di provare a collegarla con il dvi?
<underz0ne> vado a mangiare a dopo
<riders89> no
<luca__> un'ora per installare ubuntu!!
<luca__> e ancora è fermo a dove lo avevo lasciato
<mibofra> luca__: puoi stare xD
<mibofra> Rilassati xD
<luca__> è normale?
<ui_> Guest89631: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Guest89631> sperando di non innescare una discussione infinita vi espongo un mio piccolo problema: devo creare una piccola workstation ubuntu sul mio portatile... quale versione mi consigliate di installare? 12.03 o 13.03? Non conosco bene le differenze riguardanti il versioning in ubuntu
<remix_tj> Guest89631: la 12.04 è l'ultima LTS, è un po' più stabile ma ha più di un anno. Gli vengono garantiti aggiornamenti per 3 anni sul desktop e 5 sul server
<remix_tj> la 13.04 invece è uscita ad aprile e non è una LTS, quindi il suo ciclo di vita dura 18 mesi, dopo di che niente aggiornamenti
<Guest89631> ma se io installassi la 12 sarebbe semplice upgradare alla 13?
<Guest89631> in buona sostanza la differenza tra 12 e 13 è qualcosa di simile alla differenza tra stable e testint?
<Guest89631> *testing
<MarcoFe> salve a tutti
<mibofra> Ciao MarcoFe
<mibofra> Di cosa bisogni?
<MarcoFe> mibofra: null grazie :)
<MarcoFe> ma è un bot mi sa.. :p
<underz0ne> MarcoFe, non è un bot ahahah
<MarcoFe> il cosa bisogni mi ha ingannato :D
<Uzzi> qualcuna usa kvm+quemu+libvirt+network manager su ubuntu 13.04?io ho dei problemi nella gestione/avvio della rete tra host e VM.Non sempre, ma molte volte l'avvio di una vm  mi fa cadere la connessione dell'host verso l'esterno(eth0), basta che stacchi e riattacchi eth0 e per un po torna a funzionare salvo poi ricadere. Qualcuno può darmi qualche via d'uscita o condividere il probema?
<mibofra> MarcoFe: no non sono un bot :P
<mibofra> Uzzi: avrai una configurazione di rete balorda :P
<Uzzi> mibofra, network manager con diversi profili in base a diversi "luoghi"
<mibofra> Uzzi: pianta nm e vai di ifup/down
<Uzzi> ho 7 diversi profili di rete che uso quasi quotidiatamente tutti
<Uzzi> non dovessi usare nm non penso avrei molti casini!
<mibofra> XD
<kenji> ciao a tutti!!... innanzitutto da dummy del linux world(15 giorni di kubuntu e guai a chi me lo tocca!!!)... grazie di esistere...!! :)
<kenji> poi avrei un problemino...
<kenji> devo cancellare foto recuperate da sd con photorec da dolphin ma mi chiede privilegi di root e nn ricordo la stringa da dgtare in Konsole... lil' help??
<ExPBoy> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<kenji> grazie mille!!! era kdesudo!! io facevo solo sudo
<kenji> e nn mi lasciava cancellare provo cosi
<agusdavri> Salve, ho un problema con lo schermo
<agusdavri> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<agusdavri> (resoluzione schermo)
<agusdavri> Hello, I have a problem with my monitor resolution on Ubuntu 10.05
<agusdavri> 10.04*
<ugone> agusdavri, che scheda video?
<mibofra> agusdavri, si parliamo inglese XD ma anche italiano :P
<mibofra> agusdavri, hai già visto sotto le "impostazioni di sistema" → "monitor" ?
<ugone> e qualche volta anche il dialetto :-)
<agusdavri> Salve, provo a aggiornare
<agusdavri> con update manager
<agusdavri> ho appena installato ubuntu
<agusdavri> e poi contatto ancora se risultano problemi
<enzotib> interessante conversazione
<luca__> io non ci credo che son 3 ore e ancora non è installato ubuntu
<ui_> luca__: se la barra di progresso che è in basso è ferma da ore, temo si sia impallato, resetta
<ui_> in genere a me ci mette un'ora
<luca__> ui devo far ripartire l'installazione
<mibofra> luca__, beh adesso penso di si... un po strano 3 ore
<mibofra> luca__, ma per installazione intendi l'installazione l'app per installare con il sistema live vero?
<luca__> da cd
<ui_> giusto... ho dato per scontato che avesse ignorato il live... se hai cliccato su "Prova Ubuntu" e poi hai aperto a mano il prog di installazione, chiudilo e riaprilo
<mibofra> ui_, che poi solitamente s'impalla quando dal cd usi la voce per installar direttamente non l'app dalla live xD
<luca__> allora mibofra se faccio partire direttamente l'installazione da live cd si reimpalla ancora.....sarebbe meglio farlo partire dopo che lo ho provato?
<mibofra> luca__, eh si
<luca__> ah!
<mibofra> l'installazione diretta dalla voce per un motivo o un altro può dar problemi
<luca__> ok adesso clicco prova ubuntu
<luca__> ho giocato per 5 minuti con prova ubuntu adesso provo con l'installazione
<luca__> adesso penso che la cosa vada meglio sto installando il sistema
<underz0ne> luca__, forza e coraggio che prima o poi ce la facciamo ehe
<luca__> sperèm
<luca__> son più di 4 ore che ci provo
<mibofra> luca__: su ce la fai :D
<luca__>  mibofra ho fatto come hai detto tu adesso sto riavviando il pc
<mibofra> Bene :)
<luca__> meno di mezzora
<luca__> è normale che il primo riavvio sia lento
<underz0ne> luca__, specifiche del pc?
<underz0ne> non ce le hai dette
<luca__> è un pc che ho assemblato io
<underz0ne> luca__, non è importante questo...ci interessa sapere la ram e cpu
<luca__> 5gb ram, 500gb hard disck,2.3mhz cpu,scheda video geoforce nvidea
<underz0ne> ok allora nessun problema
<underz0ne> perchè ubuntu con unity è la versione un po più pesante
<underz0ne> della altre derivate
<luca__> scheda madre asus p5qd turbo
<ui_> è lento... quanto? sta ancora alla schermata "ubuntu" coi 4 pallini?
<luca__> si
<luca__> anche se son 5 :)
<ui_> mmmmm :/
<underz0ne> c'è qualcosa di strano
<underz0ne> se in tutto sto tempo non si è caricato
<mibofra> luca__: fammo un po di debug
<luca__> si anche se son ignorante mibofra
<mibofra> Premi la freccetta destra o sinistra
<luca__> fatto
<mibofra> dimmi che dice
<mibofra> Alla fine
<luca__> schermata viola
<mibofra> Senza nulla?
<luca__> ubuntu 5 pallini
<mibofra> Premi ancora la freccetta
<luca__> adesso ho la hom con tutto quello che avevo con il prova ubuntu :)
<mibofra> Lo immaginavo :)
<luca__> cosa
<mibofra> Se non se ne andava lo splash screen solitamente carica il server grafico :(
<mibofra> *:)
<luca__> a
<mibofra> Lo fa anche da me :)
<luca__> allora se ricapita freccia dx o sx
<mibofra> Si se non dovesse caricar affatto
<luca__> ok
<mibofra> Ti fa vedere dove si è bloccato
<luca__> bene
<luca__> scusa mibofra volevo gurdare la partita su roj.... però non mi apre la pagina invece su questo portatile si
<mibofra> Ma bene xD
<xpedro> buongiorno a tutti!!!!
<ale73> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato un driver (raccomandato) per la scheda video nvidia e ora non mi parte più Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ale73> c'è nessuno?
<xpedro> ho un problema :nella normale finestra di log in metto la password sembra avviaarsi  la sessione e invece torna di nuovo il login.adesso sto usando la sessione ospite senza problemi!!come posso risolvere???perfavore!!
<luca__> si puo installare emule
<ale73> per favore, qualcuno può aiutarmi col ripristino?
<mibofra> ale73, dai su preparati xD
<ale73> ci sono!
<mibofra> riavvia ubuntu con il dvd live
<ale73> sto facendo
<ale73> modalità ripristino?
<mibofra> ale73, se vuoi si ma la stessa cosa si fa comodamente dalla sessione "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<ale73> e quindi quale voce seleziono?
<ale73> ok, ce la posso fare... lo faccio partire direttamente da cd...
<ale73> un po' lento... ma ce la sta facendo....
<ale73> fatto!
<ale73> ...ora?
<Lele_> è la prima volta che usa questa chat. cmq il mio poblema è che non vedo dispositivi Wifi (eccetto la stampante)
<Lele_> qualcuno mi può dare qualche dritta?
<ale73> @mibofra..?
<mibofra> uoi eccome
<mibofra> ale73, allora
<ale73> dimmi
<mibofra> dai in un terminale sudo blkid
<mibofra> postane il risultato su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> poi incolla qui il canale :D
<mibofra> Lele_, uhm prova riattivar il wifi con il pulsante fisico
<mibofra> 2)prova a dare sudo service network-manager restart
<ale73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051848/
<mibofra> ale73, oi
<ale73> ho p4ostato...
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<ale73> come ale73_
<mibofra> ale73, oi scusami
<mibofra> allora
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> e poi appena ci sei arrivato me lo dici
<mibofra> dovrebbe tornarti la riga di comando con # ale
<mibofra> devi dar tutti i comnandi
<gatsu1000> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, ho appena installato la 13.04 di xubuntu su un pc fisso. da live va benissomo, ma dopo l installazione rimane una schermata grigia all avvio.
<ale73_> mi dice: "chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": formato eseguibile non valido
<ale73_> e perchè dovrebbe tornare con # ale? il pc su cui sto lavorando non è mio...
<mibofra> ale73, dovrebbe tornar con # perché sei root
<mibofra> comunque mi par strano ti dia l'errore di /bin/bash
<ale73_> capisco... cmq non lo fa..
<ale73_> ma sono sulla live...
<enzotib> mibofra, 32/64 mismatch
<mibofra> enzotib, toh non ci avevo pensato...
<mibofra> bella questa, e se non può scaricar un altro cd live enzotib come smachinia?
<mibofra> ale73, il pc tuo è un 64 o 32 bit?
<enzotib> 64 sicuro
<mibofra> *suppongo sia un 64 e usa un 32
<mibofra> enzotib, ecco xD
<gatsu1000> qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano...
<ale73_>  32 bit
<mibofra> perché la live non si sarebbe avviata xD
<mibofra> ale73, il dvd live
<mibofra> il tuo pc si suppone sia un 64 per far così
<ale73_> e chi lo sa... c'è un modo per vederlo?
<enzotib> lscpu | grep bit
<mibofra> gatsu1000, installato con nomodoset?
<ale73_> CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit
<mibofra> hai i log di sistema?
<mibofra> ale73, beh ti da anche le istruzioni 64 bit quindi
<gatsu1000> erm... se ti dicessi che non ne ho idea...
<ale73_> quindi....?
<gatsu1000> ho fatto partire la live, da li ho dato l installa
<gatsu1000> mi ha solo chiesto la lingua, il disco da usare e poche altre robe
<ale73_> se vado su details mi dice OS_ type: 32 bit
<mibofra> ale73, devi scaricar la live x64
<gatsu1000> alla fine ha chiesto di riavviare
<mibofra> per i 64 bit
<mibofra> ale73, si stai usando la 32
<ale73_> ma il pc è a 32...
<mibofra> la 32 può girar sulla 64, il contrario no
<enzotib> mibofra, può essere anche il contrario, ha installato a 64 e sta usando una live a 32
<mibofra> enzotib, appunto
<gatsu1000> la cosa strana e che la live sta girando esattamente in questo momento, nel senso che la sto usando
<mibofra> enzotib, è lui che non l'ha capito xD
<gatsu1000> ma se riavvio, appena parte il pc inizia a caricare e poi schermo grigio
<ale73_> cioè... se vado su settings e chiedo i details mi dic che è a 32... ma forse parla del cd...
<mibofra> gatsu1000, la configurazione live è particolare
<enzotib> mibofra, o può essere che ha già la live a 64 ed ha installato a 32
<mibofra> enzotib, anche
<mibofra> in ogni caso le architetture non corrispondono
<ale73_> ragazzi mi sto un po' perdendo...
<gatsu1000> ah ecco
<mibofra> enzotib, comunque per dirgli nelle info della live che è un 32 penso stia proprio usando una live 32 bit
<mibofra> se no lo avrebbe già preso come 64
<gatsu1000> purtroppo, come avrai intuito, non sono granche esperto... non saprei bene dove mettere le mani
<gatsu1000> ma c e un modo per risolvere questa schermata grigia_
<mibofra> gatsu1000, io direi intanto di provar con l'opzione nomodoset
<enzotib> ale73_, dalla live: uname -a
<gatsu1000> come si setta_
<gatsu1000> ?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, e poi vedere i moduli del kernel caricati in live con lsmod
<mibofra> gatsu1000, all'avvio della live, premi f6, con i tasti freccia vai su nomodoset, invio, esc e continua normalmente
<gatsu1000> nel senso che poi reinstallo_
<gatsu1000> ?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, beh dovresti
<gatsu1000> ok, nessun problema
<mibofra> se no si può provar a dar l'opzione al kernel nel sistema installato
<gatsu1000> come dicevo, ho appena installato, la machina e comunque pulita
<mibofra> ma se l'hai installato adesso non penso ci sia nulla li dentro
<mibofra> allora vai con comodo
<gatsu1000> se non e eccessivamente complicato...
<ale73_> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<gatsu1000> famo cosi, provo a reinstallare
<ale73_> cmq ho anche la versione a 64 se serve..
<gatsu1000> se non va, mi rifaccio vivo tra 10 minuti
<mibofra> ale73, si ti ha caricato il kernel 32bit
<gatsu1000> intanto, grazie mille!
<mibofra> ale73, per me hai il 64 installato ed in questo momento usi il 32 bit
<vlt> Ciao
<mibofra> enzotib, che poi basterebbe metter un 32bit o 64bit nell'etichetta del dvd invece di masterizzar a manetta
<ale73_> calma: io ho il pc a 32 bit e sto usando il kernell a 32, quindi è tutto giusto... no?
<ale73_> scusate... mi perdo..
<mibofra> ale73, noi siamo convinti che sia un 64bit
<mibofra> ma stai usando una copia di ubuntu 32bit
<ale73_> che cosa è un 64 bit?
<ale73_> sì...
<mibofra> ale73, il tipo di architettura del processore
<ale73_> questo è il cd: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release i386
<mibofra> enzotib, se avesse il 32 installato ed usasse la 64, la live avrebbe caricato il kernel 64bit. Quindi sono convinto che lui usi il 32 su un 64 dove è installato il 64 per ora
<ale73_> come faccio a sapere da terminale il processore?
<mibofra> ale73, appunto
<mibofra> ti serve la release x32_64
<mibofra> gatsu1000, oi
<gatsu1000> niente da fare
<gatsu1000> f6 non fa nulla
<gatsu1000> se parte live, forse mi son dimenticato di specificare da chiavetta
<gatsu1000> al massimo mi dice di premere tab per avere delle opzioni
<gatsu1000> ma non fa granche
<gatsu1000> se puoi darmi una mano, a sto punto tentiamo la soluzione 2....
<mibofra> gatsu1000, sempre da live dobbiam operare
<mibofra> avvia la funzione per provare ubuntu
<ale73_> mi sono davvero perso... scusatemi. Mi dite esattamente (a prova di scemo perchè non sono pratico) che cosa devo fare per recuperare l'uso di Ubuntu? Non è più comodo se lo facciamo dalla modalità ripristino?
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<gatsu1000> nel senso, sono in chat dalla live
<enzotib> ale73_, devi scaricare la versione live a 64 - punto
<mibofra> ale73, devi andare su ubuntu.com o ubuntu-it.org e scarichi la 64 bit
<mibofra> dekstop
<mibofra> *desktop
<ale73_> ma ce l'ho.....
<mibofra> ale73, allora riavvia con quella xD
<ale73_> devo mettere quella?
<ale73_> va bene... ma il pc è a 32...non a 64... ne sono convinto... perchè avevo provato a mettere l'altra e non andava..
<mibofra> enzotib, parere?
<ale73_> cmq io non ho problemi a provare con la 64..
<gatsu1000> mibo, mi dicevi che c'era una alternativa
<enzotib> ale73_, file /mnt/bin/bash
<mibofra> gatsu1000, sei da live?
<gatsu1000> si
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<ale73_> "/mnt/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xe643cefb2c672ad94e955067c511537ddbab48da, stripped"
<mibofra> ale73, è 64bit l'eseguibile xD
<enzotib> ale73_, come vedi l'installazione che hai fatto è a 64 bit
<ale73_> ...quindi ho sbagliato tutto?
<mibofra> ale73, beh si
<enzotib> ale73_, quindi per ripararla serve una live a 64 bit
<ale73_> dunque, riavvio con la 64?
<mibofra> ale73, apposto
<mibofra> gatsu1000, allora dai un sudo blkid e posta qui con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale73_> era un si?
<mibofra> ale73, si :)
<die> salve a tutti
<ale73_> ok, torno tra un secondo
<die> mi potete aiutare?
<gatsu1000> eccolo
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051954/
<mibofra> gatsu1000, da terminale
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<die> ho aggiornato la versione del mio kubuntu a 13.4 al primo riavvio dopo login schermata nera, ho provato a riaprire con  login guest tutto bene che devo fà?
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> speriamo che da te funga xD
<mibofra> die, riesci ad accedere da tty?
<mibofra> *con il tuo utente
<die> cosa?
<die> mi spieghi tty
<gatsu1000> andato tutto
<gatsu1000> tutti i comandi che mi hai detto
<gatsu1000> presi tutti
<gatsu1000> ora ho la shell col cancelletto
<die> con mio utente non si apre immetto lugin e pass, mi fa pure musichetta ma schermo nero
<die> e freccia mous visibile
<enzotib> die, Ctrl-Alt-F1, ti logghi, e mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak  (una sola volta)
<enzotib> die, poi riprova col login grafico
<enzotib> die, ci torni con Ctrl-Alt-F7 (oppure F8)
<die> scusami dell'ignoranza mi spieghi meglio
<enzotib> die, rileggi bene, poi mi dici cosa non hai capito
<gatsu1000> mibo, fatto tutto
<die> allora na volta lanciato a terminale Ctrl-Alt-F1 mi loggo e poi?
<enzotib> die, e fai quel comando che inizia con mv
<die> ok
<enzotib> die, ma lo fai una sola volta,
<die> ok
<enzotib> die, a meno che non dia errori, in quel caso me li mostri)
<ale73_> rieccomi! xD
<mibofra> eccomi
<mibofra> allora gatsu1000 dai nano /etc/default/grub
<gatsu1000> son dentro... ma ci capisco poco
<mibofra> enzotib, l'opzione per il nomodoset in /etc/default/grub è nomodoset così per com'è?
<mibofra> ora non mi vien in mente non vorrei passargli una fesseria
<enzotib> mibofra, sì, nelle opzioni
<enzotib> "splash quiet nomodeset"
<enzotib> something like that
<mibofra> apposto come pensavo
<mibofra> gatsu1000, raggiungi con le frecce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<mibofra> nelle virgolette metti tra splash e la virgoletta vicina nomodoset
<gatsu1000> oh quiet splash tra apici
<mibofra> come ha fatto veder enzotib
<gatsu1000> quindi al posto di quiet ci metto nomodoset?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, accanto
<mibofra> dopo uno spazio
<mibofra> <enzotib> "splash quiet nomodeset"
<mibofra> ale73, ridai i comandi che ti avevo scritto
<gatsu1000> scritto
<mibofra> gatsu1000, premi f2, y, invio e dai un bel sudo reboot
<gatsu1000> immagino che riavvio, giusto_
<ale73_> fatto
<gatsu1000> ?
<ale73_> e infatti ora mi mette come root
<gatsu1000> be, poi torno e vi dico com e andata
<mibofra> gatsu1000, esatto :)
<lore9810> salve, come possu utiizzare una chiavetta internet h3g in ubuntu ??
<mibofra> ale73, allora dai dpkg -l | grep nvidia e posta con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> così vediam che hai installato
<mibofra> lore9810, provato sotto il gestore delle reti a cliccar nuova connessione ecc con chiavetta inserita?
<gatsu1000_> rieccomi...
<mibofra> gatsu1000, come andò?
<gatsu1000_> aime, niente da fare
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dai puntini penso nulla
<gatsu1000_> sempre schermo grigio
<mibofra> ecco xD
<gatsu1000_> domanda
<gatsu1000_> stavo provando a leggere qualche forum
<mibofra> gatsu1000, vediam i log di sistema :)
<gatsu1000_> puo essere un problema di driver scheda video_
<gatsu1000_> ?
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, se non vediam i log xD
<gatsu1000_> ok, come?
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, ridai i comandi di prima fino al chroot
<gatsu1000_> erm...
<mibofra> *giusto per aver i permessi per tutti i log
<gatsu1000_> se ti dico che non li ricordo?
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, capito xD
<mibofra> si l'avevo intuito spe :)
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ale73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051999/
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> ecco gatsu1000_ prossimamente l'impiccico su paste.ubuntu.com o pastebin :P
<die> chi mi ha risposto prima?
<gatsu1000_> ok, me li sono comunque scritti su carta
<gatsu1000_> spetta che ora do i comandi
<die> dopo aver fatto ctrl alt f1 che dovevo fa?
<mibofra> ale73, dai sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<mibofra> ale73, quando finisce installiamo gli open e poi vedi tu se metter o no i closed nuovamente
<gatsu1000_> ok mibo
<gatsu1000_> ci sono
<gatsu1000_> come prima sono su cancelletto
<mibofra> vedi che ne hai installati 3 paia di driver closed ale73_
<die> mibofra mi hai risposto tu prima?
<ale73_> scusa, mi scrivi su questo che così copio e incollo? grazie
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, allora dai un maiusc + ctrl + t
<ale73_> sto rimuovendo... ma dice: "impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<ale73_> ho fatto
<mibofra> così apri un nuovo terminale
<ale73_> cmq sta andando avanti... non so che fa...
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, dai gksudo gedit /mnt/var/log/dmesg
<die> chi mi può aiutare
<die> grazie
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, non copiarlo tutto per carità xD copia le ultime 50 righe :D
<ale73_> (ovviamente tutto questo l'ho fatto da root@ubuntu:/#....giusto?)
<mibofra> die, mi pare era enzotib
<mibofra> ale73, sisi
<die> tu mi puoi aiutare?
<enzotib> die, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<mibofra> ale73, ora che ci penso potevi anche non dar sudo, sei root ma vabbè funge
<gatsu1000_> non fa nulla
<gatsu1000_> il comando
<gatsu1000_> su un nuovo terminale
<mibofra> die, eh non ti ho seguito :)
<enzotib> die, va bene anche mv .kde .kde.bak
<gatsu1000_> ma devo farlo con quello da cancelletto?
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, sull'altro di prima dai un ls /var/log/dmesg*
<ale73_> Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead... ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<mibofra> vedi che ti torna
<mibofra> ale73, ti è tornato alla riga ti comando?
<ale73_> quindi riavvio?
<ale73_> no, sempre come root
<mibofra> ale73, appunto
<ale73_> quindi si...xD
<mibofra> ale73, spetta verifico il nome del pacco
<gatsu1000_> trova 3 cose
<ale73_> ok..cmq io ho rimosso tutto... giusto?
<gatsu1000_> una riga come l-hai scritta tu
<gatsu1000_> una con .0 alla fine
<gatsu1000_> e una con .1.z alla fine
<die> scusami per fare prima il carattere ondina come lo faccio?
<gatsu1000_> forse ho capito
<gatsu1000_> non c e gedit di default
<gatsu1000_> provo con nano?
<enzotib> die, ti ho dato un'alternativa senza "ondina": mv   .kde  .kde.bak
<die> ok
<mibofra> ale73, allora
<ale73_> dimmi
<ale73_> scrivi qui però...
<gatsu1000_> con nano non riesco a muovermici dentro
<ale73_> quello con l'underscore..please..così non faccio errori di copiatura..
<mibofra> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<die> mv spazio punto kde spazio punto kde punto bak      confermi
<gatsu1000_> ma per me mibo?
<enzotib> die, sì
<die> ok
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, nell'altro terminale prova sudo (o gksudo) gedit /mnt/var/log/nomelog
<enzotib> die, se funziona, non da nessun messaggio
<gatsu1000_> non ho gedit installato
<gatsu1000_> sono sempre in live
<enzotib> die, questo non deve indurti ad eseguirlo di nuovo
<mibofra> gatsu1000_, se riesci ad usar gedit ti vien più comodo :)
<mibofra> ale73, alla fine spegni il sistema live ed avvii senza cd
<ale73_> ok, ma non mi hai dato nulla....
<mibofra> ale73, sicuro?
<ale73_> sì...
<gatsu1000_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau non ha tornato nulla?
<gatsu1000_> voila http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052049/
<ale73_> no, ho detto che da te non mi è arrivato nulla... mi hai mandato roba? o solo questo apt-get install che mi hai appena mandato?
<mibofra> ale73, dai dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-nouvea
<mibofra> *ale73, dai dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mibofra> se te lo trova l'ha installato
<mibofra> ale73, solo quello devi dare
<gatsu1000_> mibo, ti ho pastato le ultime righe
<ale73_> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<mibofra> ale73, ma bene sei messo
<ale73_> grazie...
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install -f ale73
<ale73_> questo me l'ha dato apt-get install
<mibofra> dai su ce la farai :)
<ale73_> ma devo mettere ale73 alla fine?
<ale73_> o il nome del pc...
<ale73_> ?
<mibofra> ale73_: no senza nick
<ale73_> l'ho dato senza...
<gatsu1000_> mibo
<gatsu1000_> dai un occhio a questo...
<ale73_> mi dice: usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli
<mibofra> gatsu1000_: oi
<ale73_> faccio?
<gatsu1000_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052064/
<gatsu1000_> secondo me pare sia la scheda grafica
<mibofra> No ale73_ dai il comando che ti avevo dato prima quello con xserver
<mibofra> gatsu1000_: dovrei andar a mangiare :)
<mibofra> Ce la fai ad aspettarmi :) ?
<gatsu1000_> dipende da quanto ci metti :p
<mibofra> ale73_: dopo quel comando tu riavvii senza dvd e prova
<gatsu1000_> tra poco arriva la pizza anche qui
<mibofra> gatsu1000_: :P
<ale73> provo
<gatsu1000_> unica cosa
<ale73> ok
<mibofra> gatsu1000_: allora a dopo cena :D
<gatsu1000_> puoi guardare al volo il mio ultimo link
<gatsu1000_> sono solo 4 righe
<mibofra> Ok
<gatsu1000_> giusto per capire se ho beccato il problema
<mibofra> gatsu1000_: uhm sembra andar ma manca il resto del dmesg xD
<mibofra> A dopo :)
<mibofra> enzotib: buona cena anche a te
<enzotib> ciao mibofra
<gatsu1000_> grazie, a dopo!
<gatsu1000_> buon appetito!
<gatsu1000_> enzo, tu non e' che potresti magari darmi una piccola mano intanto?
<ale73> perfetto!!!! Funge tutto. Grazie mille e buon appetito!
<enzotib> gatsu1000_, dipende, qual è il problema?
<gatsu1000_> praticamente la live funziona
<gatsu1000_> di xubuntu 13.04
<gatsu1000_> l'ho installato, nessun problema
<gatsu1000_> ma al riavvio
<gatsu1000_> schermo grigio
<gatsu1000_> e' possibile che sia perche' l'hdd non e' sul canale primario?
<enzotib> e cos'è sul canale primario?
<gatsu1000_> mi pare il lettore cd
<gatsu1000_> ma che faccia schermata grigia?
<gatsu1000_> ok niente, pizza arrivata
<gatsu1000_> rimango connesso, torno appena finito
<gatsu1000> riecchime
<gatsu1000> mibo, ci sei?
<mibofra> Eccome :)
<gatsu1000> eccoci qua
<gatsu1000> che ti serve?
<gatsu1000> se vuoi il log dmseg posso pastarlo tutto
<mibofra> gatsu1000: hai il resto del log di dmesg?
<gatsu1000> ho provato a leggerlo, c ho capito poco ma non credo vi siano errori
<gatsu1000> spetta, te lo pasto
<mibofra> potrebbe anche non esser la scheda video
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052179/
<gatsu1000> c'e tutto il log
<gatsu1000> credo sia un problema a sto punto di driver... mi pare strano che sia altro, l'ho gia installato due volte di seguito...
<mibofra> Ale ha risolto bene :)
<mibofra> gatsu1000: guardo il log
<gatsu1000> ok, grazie
<gatsu1000> si, ale ha sistemato
<gatsu1000> mmm, mi sa che ho su una ati....
<mibofra> gatsu1000: da live ti funge vero? Dai sull'altro tab non root lsmod -l e postamelo con paste
<gatsu1000> si, da live va che e' una meraviglia
<gatsu1000> spetta che pasto
<gatsu1000> non va
<gatsu1000> dice solo usage lsmode
<mibofra> Uhm...
<gatsu1000> lsmod da una paginata enorme
<mibofra> Ecco
<mibofra> Postamela
<methos_> salve
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052203/
<gatsu1000> eccola
<methos_> quale tipo di file system mi consigliete per le diverse partizioni di linux? grazie
<methos_> io farei: /boot in ext2, /root in xsf(64bit) o ext3 o 4 (48bit), /home in xsf, /temp in ext3, /var in resiserfs
<methos_> pesante sia cosa buona o no?
<gatsu1000> mibo, se ti dicessi che hwinfo su framebuffer da uno strano errore_
<gatsu1000> ?
<underz0ne> methos_, /root io lo terrei nella stessa partizione della radice
<gatsu1000> mmm, sto per passare allo stato disperato
<mibofra> gatsu1000, di fammelo vedere
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052203/
<gatsu1000> hai un'idea di cosa puo essere successo?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, allora lui carica i radeon
<mibofra> ovviamente sul sistema installato non hai potuto metter i proprietari
<gatsu1000> ho scaricato un pacchetto dalla ati
<gatsu1000> posso provare a installarli
<gatsu1000> e' un file .run
<gatsu1000> che faccio, la tento?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, sul terminale con #
<mibofra> gatsu1000, devi scaricarlo prima in /mnt/tmp
<mibofra> e poi dai sudo chmod +x tmp/*.run
<mibofra> anche senza sudo
<mibofra> e poi tmp/nome-file.run semplice
<gatsu1000> ok, messo in mnt/tmp
<mibofra> gatsu1000, sicuro che sia per la tua scheda vero?
<gatsu1000> si, x1650
<gatsu1000> hanno unificato i driver di quella schea
<gatsu1000> ho scaricato l'unico file possibile
<gatsu1000> ora, terminale in root...
<gatsu1000> sul chmod mi da imposibile trovare host xubuntu
<gatsu1000> comunque dovrei avergli dato i permessi di esecuzione da interfaccia grafiac
<mibofra> gatsu1000, si fregati dell'errore del nome host
<gatsu1000> command not found....
<mibofra> gatsu1000, fai cd tmp
<mibofra> ./nome-file.run
<gatsu1000> ci sono
<mibofra> gatsu1000, devi sostituire nome-file con il suo nome però
<mibofra> se no dai ./*.run e tanti saluti :D
<gatsu1000> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.8.0-19-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<gatsu1000> che vuol dire?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, installa con apt-get il pacco con i driver proprietari nvidia
<mibofra> *ati
<mibofra> che la versione della lib non è supportata dall'eseguibile
<gatsu1000> stesso nome?
<gatsu1000> nel senso, stesso nome di quello che ho scaricato?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, si certo se no che file deve eseguire :P ?
<mibofra> con ./*.run esegue tutti i run della cartella dove ti trovi un questo momento
<gatsu1000> no ok, ho eseguito solo quello
<gatsu1000> ma alla fine da quell'errore che ti copiato
<mibofra> siccome penso che in tmp ce ne sia solo uno magari eviti di digitar il nome che è lungo
<mibofra> ecco
<gatsu1000> ma da errore alla fine
<gatsu1000> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.8.0-19-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<mibofra> gatsu1000, che scheda è?
<gatsu1000> ati radeon x1650
<mibofra> gatsu1000, semplice o pro?
<gatsu1000> semplice, da quel che ho visto/ricordo
<gatsu1000> forse una configurazione sbagliata di xorg?
<mibofra> gatsu1000, ma non penso spetta invece guardo per i driver
<mibofra> oi nannes :) ben tornato
<gatsu1000> ooook
<gatsu1000> comunque il comando xorg mi dice che non esiste...
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dal terminale con root dai cd
<mibofra> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<mibofra> gatsu1000, dopo di che dai un upgrade-grub e riavvii
<mibofra> enzotib, vedi che mi ero scordato? senza update-grub anche con /etc/default/grub modificato le modifiche non le applica :D
<mibofra> xD
<gatsu1000> tutti non installati
<gatsu1000> dice che non esistono
<gatsu1000> fa sempre failed to fetch
<gatsu1000> anche se provo un update
<gatsu1000> niente da fare
<gatsu1000> come mai?
<gatsu1000> mibo?
<ui_> failed to fetch è accompagnato da un altro messaggio di errore? problema di rete? riesci a pingare il server di ubuntu?
<gatsu1000> guarda, dallo xubuntu software center sto scaricando giusto ora...
<gatsu1000> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libglapi-mesa_9.1.3-0ubuntu0.3_i386.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<ui_> apri un terminale e dai ping -c 3 security.ubuntu.com
<gatsu1000> se clicco sul link che ti ho appena messo, me lo fa anche salvare
<ui_> ah
<ui_> quindi stai scaricando con successo dal software center
<gatsu1000> comunque lo pinga
<gatsu1000> e pingo
<gatsu1000> se li scarico a mano?
<mibofra> è caduto?
<mibofra> mi sa di si aspettiamolo ui_
<pindol> "GDBus, error:org.opeobex.error.failed:unable to request session" questo è il messaggio che ricevo quando provo a inviare un file via bluetooth .con ubuntu 13/04
<mibofra> pindol, vedi se un sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus ti sistema la cosa
<mibofra> o dbus-daemon
<mibofra> dopo un riavvio devi vederne l'effetto
<f3d3> ciaoa tutti...ho una domanda, per gestire i file musicali di un i'pod...avendo kubuntu...c'é un'alternativa a gtkpod?
<f3d3> il sistema non mi riconosce l'ipod :(
<f3d3> ??
<mibofra> f3d3, prova banshee :)
<mibofra> anch se è gtk sempre mah...
<mibofra> provato amarock?
<f3d3> amarock basta?
<mibofra> *amarok
<mibofra> su kde non c'è moltissimo
<f3d3> cioé riconosce glii'pod?
<mibofra> dovrebbe ma fai un tentativo prima di cantar vittoria
<f3d3> no...mi viene un mess discendo che la connessione non é stata riuscita
<pindol> mibofra, no nulla è cambiato ,stesso errore
<f3d3> non c'é una specie d'alternativa ad itunes?
<f3d3> ho sentito una volta di un certo atunes
<mibofra> f3d3, non è comunque in qt
<mibofra> pindol, spetta chi sei xD ?
<mibofra> ah si
<mibofra> pindol, beh puoi provare reinstallare i servii bluetooth
<pindol> mibofra, come si fa?
<f3d3> qt?
<mibofra> f3d3, il toolkit grafico di kde
<mibofra> f3d3, se no ti devi tirar dietro librerie gtk per altre app
<mibofra> pindol, dovresti trovare i pacchetti software sotto il software center anche come elementi tecnici
<pindol> mibofra, provo a reinstallare ,grazie
<mibofra> pindol, quei pacchi? non pensar di reinstallar tutto il sistema :P
<mibofra> se no ti do i comandi da terminale :P
<mibofra> nannes, nannes1 ti vai moltiplicando :P ?
<pindol> mibofra, meglio se mi dai i comandi
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> pindol, spetta
<pindol> mibofra, non ho dimestichezza con il terminale
<mibofra> pindol, spetta che risolviamo
<nannes> mibofra: ora va bene? :P
<mibofra> nannes, spetta non ho letto :P
<mibofra> pindol, installa dal software center blueman il gestore bluetooth e riavvia er dimmi se hai ancora problemi
<mibofra> o pindol dai da terminale  sudo apt-get install blueman riavvi e dimmi che fa
<pindol> mibofra, ok
<pindol> mibofra, grande !funzia!!!solo una cosa,adesso in alto a destra dello schermo ho due simboli di bluetooth come faccio a toglierne uno?
<mibofra> pindol, ma fregatene xD ci tieni tanto a toglierne uno XD ?
<mibofra> pindol, si può fare ma dico ci tieni xD ?
<spartacus_72> sera
<pindol> mibofra, non particolarmente,ma ci avevo provato tempo addietro,a toglire il simbolo di ubuntu one, e non ci ero riuscito.Allora ho preso la palla al balzo.Non che mi interessi particolarmente ma mi incuriosisce.
<mibofra> pindol, se install dconf-editor puoi gestire le chiavi di configurazione delle app
<mibofra> da li puoi andar su una determinata voce e renderla operativa o meno :)
<mibofra> pindol, ed è semplice alla fine come utilizzo
<pindol> mibofra, pensavo fosse una cosa semplice semplice - mi tengo il doppio simbolo.grazie mille della tua disponibilità!
<mibofra> xD prego pindol nel caso poi lo facciam con calma :)
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao, starei cercando un software stile land scape
<vidalzzzz> salve a tutti...qualcuno mi sà dire come sincronizzare l'ipod con amarok?
<aiutoxp> ciao a tutti
<aiutoxp> dovrei installare
<aiutoxp> ubuntu ma non ci riesco
<aiutoxp> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<mibofra> aiutoxp, ciao
<mibofra> se ci descrivi meglio il problema :)
<mibofra> vidalzzzz, sei l'utente di prima? xD
<mibofra> B1Z24Rr0N3, landscape :P
<B1Z24Rr0N3> eh ok. una alternativa gratuita..
<B1Z24Rr0N3> anche solo per 2 o 3 servers..
<aiutoxp> ciao
<aiutoxp> si certamente
<aiutoxp> allora io ho un pc molto vecchio
<aiutoxp> quindi caratteristiche basse
<aiutoxp> ho messo xp
<aiutoxp> ed ho lasciato circa 12gb per mettere ubuntu
<aiutoxp> l'ho scaricato
<aiutoxp> dal sito
<vidalzzzz> ?
<aiutoxp> messo su un dvd
<aiutoxp> e l'ho fatto partire dal pc dove voglio installarlo
<aiutoxp> riavviato il pc
<aiutoxp> il cd ha funzionato
<aiutoxp> pero improvvisamente la grafica
<aiutoxp> zero
<aiutoxp> si vede malissimo tanto da non vedere le opzioni per istallarlo leggo male scegli lingua
<aiutoxp> ma poi nulla
<aiutoxp> quindi non posso procedere all'installazione
<aiutoxp> cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> aiutoxp, o provi nomodoset
<mibofra> !nomodoset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodoset'
<mibofra> xD
<aiutoxp> sarebbe
<aiutoxp> scusami
<mibofra> avviando ubuntu, il dvd o quel che sia premi il tasto maiusc, poi f6 scegli con i tasti freccia nomodoset
<aiutoxp> ma non sono pratico
<mibofra> invio, esc e scegli prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<mibofra> poi lo installi da li
<aiutoxp> provo adesso passo passo
<mibofra> vidalzzzz, c'era un altro utente che aveva lo stesso problema
<mibofra> ma app in qt/per kde di questo genere non ce ne sono molte
<mibofra> se non va amarok ti devi portar dietro un po di lib gtk
<aiutoxp> allora mi dice riavvia ora riavviomanuale o avvio assistito
<mibofra> aiutoxp, da dove?
<aiutoxp> da risorse computer
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> aiutoxp, no non funziona così xD
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> !isdo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'isdo'
<mibofra> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mibofra> aiutoxp, leggi quei link :)
<MarcoFe> bye gente!
<aiutoxp> si ma mi dice riavviare il pc quello l'ho fatto da me ma poi non si vede nulla o cmq malissimo penso io dovuto al fatto delle basse prestazione del pc
<mibofra> aiutoxp, ma no
<mibofra> aiutoxp, penso perché il lettore ottico non è il primo nell'ordine di boot
<aiutoxp> ok ma quindi cosa faccio
<mibofra> aiutoxp, cambia nel bios l'ordine di bot
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-25
<verginello>  Ciao a tutti! Posso chiedere un aiuto?
<krabador> chiedi
<verginello> installazione lubuntu su P4, 1 Gb a 400 Mhz
<verginello> dopo la schermata "Prova" Installa" c"controlla disco" ecc. trattino nero e si pianta
<krabador> verginello, con quale delle opzioni selezionate?
<verginello> tutte..
<verginello> a parte mem test che va
<krabador> verginello, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona prova lubuntu
<verginello> problema di scheda video?
<verginello> o driver di
<verginello> provo subito! GRAzie!
<verginello> :-)
<krabador> di niente
<porto942> salve a tutti ho un problema col browser tor, praticamente ho scaricato vidalia e un altro pacchetto e quando avvio vidalia mi compare una finestra di errore inaspettato "Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages."
<porto942> come posso fare? qualcuno sa aiutarmi passo passo?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<porto942> glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> porto942, non saprei. puoi dirmi che problema hai?
<porto942> salve a tutti ho un problema col browser tor, praticamente ho scaricato vidalia e un altro pacchetto e quando avvio vidalia mi compare una finestra di errore inaspettato "Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages."
<porto942> questo problema ho :(
<glpiana> porto942, non conosco i software in questione. prova a vedere qui se trovi qualcosa di utile http://askubuntu.com/questions/360890/vidalia-detected-that-the-tor-software-exited-unexpectedly-only-vidalia-no-tor
<tony_> buongiorno
<tony_> posso chiedere una informazione a proposito dell'istallazione di ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tony_> grazie, dunque, ho un hd gia con partizione ubuntu e altra con win. Ora vi chiedo, reistallando ubuntu posso eliminare la partizione win e avere tutto l'hd per ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> tony_, si certo anche se è una pessima idea
<tony_> puoi suggerirmene una migliore?
<akis24> tony_: puoi volendo ovvio ti basta usare l'opzione " installa usando tutto il disco " ma si consiglia di lasciare windows come sistema alternativo
<ExPBoy> tony_, personalmente ritengo che il dual boot sia la soluzione migliore
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<tony_> quindi sconsigli? anche se win mi da serissimi problemi?
<tony_> praticamente spazio inutilmente occupato
<akis24> tony_:  ubuntu o comunque linux in generale non sostituisce windows  .. se ha problemi lo reinstalli.. considera che eliminera' grub e quindi dovrai rimettere grub
<ExPBoy> tony_, ti è già stato detto ora sta a te decidere
<akis24> !chat | tony_
<tony_> grazie
<ubot-it> tony_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<b00k3r> giorno
<ghigomatto> Giorno a tutti!
<xubuntu718> ciao a tutti
<ghigomatto> Problema con logrotate per apache, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<ghigomatto> Problema con logrotate per apache, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho un problema con la connessione VPN
<shez_> utilizzando il network manager predefinito di ubuntu 14.04
<shez_> non riesco a selezionare la VPN
<shez_> è un problema solo mio?
<laurenzius> ciao a tutti, da quando sono passato alla 14.04.01 lts non mi funzionano più i video flash su chromium, so mozilla sì, come mai?
<krabador> da quale versione di ubuntu sei passato?
<krabador> hai fatto aggiornamento , o installazione completa?
<laurenzius> dalla 12.04 lts
<riffraff> eilà
<laurenzius> per vari motivi prima aggiornamento, adesso l'ho installata da zero
<krabador> laurenzius, chromium da un paio di versioni non ha piu' il supporto dei componenti di terze parti
<riffraff> qualcuno ha idea del perché dopo un upgrade da 12.04 a 14.04 mi trovo un cgconfigparser; error loading /etc/cgconfig.conf: Cgroup mounting failed
<krabador> è una cosa recente
<riffraff> ?
<laurenzius> ok, e non si può fare nulla per rimediare?
<laurenzius> perché preferirei chromium
<krabador> laurenzius, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<krabador> riavvia browser
<krabador> riffraff, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riffraff> krabador, niente da installare
<krabador> riffraff, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | riffraff
<ubot-it> riffraff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riffraff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<riffraff> pardon
<riffraff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8140492/
<krabador> riffraff, software-properties-gtk, cambia server dei repositories, nel menu a tendina "scarica da" , selezioni "altro" metti italia garr
<riffraff> sono su un server e non c'è X
<laurenzius> krabador, l'ultimo comando da inserire nel terminale é : sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install ??
<krabador> laurenzius, potevi copiare ed incollare tutta la linea
<riffraff> posso cambiare il repository ma non ho chiaro perché :)
<riffraff> ok nevermind ho risolto
<riffraff> 14.04 si monta cgroup in un modo diverso da 12.04 e non gli piace cghe ci sia una directive mount in cgconfig
<laurenzius> sono tornato apposta per ringraziare krabador
<riffraff> grazie cmq
<laurenzius> un altra domanda sarebbe come vedere sky go su ubuntu ma temo che non ci sia una risposta al momento
<krabador> no, decisamente
<laurenzius> grazie cmq
<jumpydroid> Giorno, sto usando ubuntu,12.04, l ultima volta che ho acceso il è stato una settimana fa.oggi avvio e mi ritrovo con la schermata nera con la scritta ubuntu e i pallinni che non caricano.qualche idea?
<Lunasx> Ciao a tutti
<Lunasx> Spero qualcuno possa darmi una mano
<Lunasx> Ho appena scaricaro la versone 14.04 di Ubuntu ma al primo riavvio.... Si blocca
<akis24> ciao
<Lunasx> Puoi darmi qualche indicazione?
<akis24> Lunasx: a che pro ?
<Lunasx> Conviene scaricare il pacchetto ed installare ex novo?
<Lunasx> scusami pensavo avessi letto il mio msg
<akis24> !dettagli | Lunasx
<ubot-it> Lunasx: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Lunasx> Scusami, hai ragione
<Lunasx> cercherò di darti dettagli anche se non sono molto esperto
<akis24> Lunasx:  a grandi linee ..
<Lunasx> questa mattina ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti (non ricordo che release avessi)
<Lunasx> per passare alla versione 14.04 LTS
<Lunasx> adesso dopo aver riavviato ed inserito User e PSW mi ritrovo solamente il desktop vuoto
<akis24> Lunasx: avevi installato driver proprietari prima di aggiornare ?
<Lunasx> HP
<Lunasx> che mi ha dato problemi fin dall'inizio
<Lunasx> per una laserjet 1018
<akis24> Lunasx: se hai avuto problemi installa da zero  la 14.04.01 e dovresti essere a posto
<Lunasx> ok, la sto gia scaricando
<Lunasx> i dati rimarranno invariati giusto?
<Lunasx> intendo i miei files sul pc
<akis24> Lunasx: se aggiorni installazione si se reinstalli tutto da zero no
<Lunasx> ok. quindi faccio una pendrive e all'avvio seleziono aggiornamento?
<akis24> Lunasx: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Lunasx> perfetto. leggo subito.
<Lunasx> Ne approfitto per un'ultima domanda
<Lunasx> se volessi reinstallare tutto (uno volta effettuato correttamente il ripristino) esiste un programma che automaticamente mi effettua la copia dell'HD per poi andare a recuperare i file di mio interesse?
<akis24> Lunasx: dovresti effettuare un backup del sistema o copiare quello che hai in /home almeno
<Lunasx> ma con il backupo non devo fare il restore?
<Lunasx> io avrei bisogno di reinserire solamente quelli di mio interesse
<akis24> Lunasx: copia quello che ti serve dalla /home
<Lunasx> ok. proverò cosi.
<Lunasx> adesso mi cimento nel ripristino da USB
<Lunasx> Grazie mille per la disponibilità
<Golan_> Buonasera
<gyllo> Salve a tutti
<gyllo> C'è nessuno?
<akis24> !nessuno | gyllo
<ubot-it> gyllo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<giamnt> ciao. problema con avconv (ffmpeg) dice [unknown libmp3lame0 codec], stessa cosa se uso mp3:  [unknown libmp3lame0 codec]. Sono sulla 12.04 64bit. ai tempi dell'installazione ho usato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras difatti synaptic mi dice che ho libmp3lame0 installato, così come libavcodec53 (libavcodec-extra-53 non è installato, se lo installo rimuove libavcodec53 e libavutil51...
<giamnt> ...ma ho già provato...avconv continua a dire [unknown encoder libmp3lame0]  e [unknown encoder libmp3lame0] anche con libavcodec-extra-53 installato....
<giamnt> come glielo spiego a avconv che libmp3lame c'è? :)
<krabador> prova sudo apt-get install --reinstall libmp3lame0
<giamnt> Krabador provo
<baga> audio a scatti dopo passaggio a nuova versione su lubuntu pc acer aspire one
<stukdev> ciao a tutti
<stukdev> ieri ho fatto l'avanzamento alla 14.04 e adesso quando parte il pc rimane fermo al logo ubuntu con i pallini che scorrono...soluzioni?
<giamnt> Krabador reinstallato. avconv: [Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0' ]
<enzotib> stukdev, Ctrl-Alt-F1, loggati e scrivi sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<giamnt> Krabador stesso errore con il comando mp3: [Unknown encoder 'mp3' ]
<stukdev> baga: mmm non mi fa vedere la shell ma solo il promt :/
<enzotib> stukdev, che prompt?
<baga> aiuto dopo avanzamento di versione su lubuntu audio a scatti pc aspire one
<stukdev> enzotib: il simbolo _ che lampeggia e basta
<enzotib> stukdev, su tty1?
<stukdev> enzotib: si
<enzotib> stukdev, anche le altre tty fino a 6?
<stukdev> si
<enzotib> stukdev, avvia in recovery, scegli la shell di root
<enzotib> stukdev, mount -o remount,rw /
<enzotib> stukdev, e poi esegui quel comando
<enzotib> (quello per reinstallare ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> )
<krabador> giamnt, scusami, manda sudo apt-get update
<stukdev> enzotib: come faccio per il recovery?
<krabador> !pastebin | giamnt
<ubot-it> giamnt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> stukdev, all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<stukdev> enzotib: si ma aimè ho messo un immagine dove non si legge un tubo di cosa ce scritto per avviare in console
<enzotib> stukdev, basta che scegli la seconda riga (freccia giu e poi invio) e dall'ulteriore menu che appare scegli di nuovo la seconda riga (freccia giu e poi invio)
<stukdev> enzotib: non capisco se devo premere 'c' o 'e'
<stukdev> enzotib: no ho già i kernel se premo invio parte ubuntu
<giamnt> baga a me dava lo stesso problema per via del chipset audio intel-hda, vedi se hai lo stesso chipset
<baga> e come lo vedo
<baga> con la versione precedente andava a modo
<stukdev> enzotib: cmq sono in grub>
<enzotib> stukdev, che significa "ho già i kernel"?
<stukdev> enzotib: che mi sa che in passato ho personalizzato la lista e ho solo la lista di kernel piu memtest nessuna recovery
<akis24> baga: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=525430   dai un occhiata vedi se ti è utile
<enzotib> stukdev, potresti farlo da livecd
<stukdev> enzotib: non c'è un altro metodo?
<enzotib> stukdev, conosci la procedura per accedere da livecd al sistema installato in chroot?
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<stukdev> enzotib: no però dovrei scaricare ubuntu meterlo su usb e poi capire come si fa
<enzotib> stukdev, la procedura di ripristino fino al chroot, poi lì reinstalli ubuntu-desktop
<stukdev> enzotib: non ce un modo per accedere da console da grub?
<enzotib> stukdev, io non lo so, ma mi pare che ti sei chiuso tutte le strade per accedere al sistema
<baga> niente il comando monoprobe non lo prende neanche
<giamnt> braga dmesg | grep hda_intel ti dovrebbe dire se c'è
<stukdev> enzotib: neanche personalizzando il promt di grub? ovvero il listone che dice gfxmod quite splash e blabla? non ce un parametro per console?
<enzotib> stukdev, ripeto, io non lo so
<baga> dmesg | grep hda_intel
<baga> quello è il risultato
<giamnt> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8141906/
<baga> ma per fare un downgrade al codec precedente?
<giamnt> baga c'è hda_intel o no?
<baga> si
<krabador> giamnt, hai ppa, nel sistema
<krabador> giamnt, da quando hai questo errore?
<giamnt> Krabador Opera Chrome e virtualbox, niente a che vedere con libmp3lame, credo....
<krabador> giamnt, da quando hai questo errore?
<giamnt> Krabador dalla prima volta che ho usati avconv, un anno fa...
<krabador> giamnt, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libav-tools
<giamnt> braga sudo nano /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<giamnt> braga cerca le righe [default-fragments = ] e [default-fragment-size-msec =]
<giamnt> braga togli il punto-e-virgola davanti a quelle due righe (se c'è)
<giamnt> braga e scrivi: default-fragments = 8
<giamnt> braga e: default-fragment-size-msec = 10
<baga> è già cosi
<giamnt> braga con quei valori esatti?
<baga> si 8 e 10
<giamnt> braga mettili a 5 e 25
<baga> ok come salvo ^0 che tasto è
<giamnt> baga CTRL+x
<baga> e ora riprovo?
<giamnt> baga poi ti chiede se salvare 's' o' n'
<baga> si premuto s
<giamnt> baga riaprilo e controlla di aver salvato i valori
<giamnt> baga una domanda: con quali software ti da il problema?
<baga> firefox you tube
<giamnt> baga browser/totem/rithmbow ?
<baga> firefox
<baga> ora salvati a modo 5 e 25
<baga> ma se riavvio firefox pedo la chat
<giamnt> baga eè questione di settare quei 2 parametri giusti per il tuo pc, ma sono parametri che cambiano da hardware a hardware. se non funziona con 5 e 25 dovresti provare anche altre conbinazion, alzando il primo valore di 5 alla volta (10e 25, 15 e 25)
<giamnt> baga io avevo risolto così. si, ovviamente devi riavviare ad ogni modifica
<giamnt> Krabador stesso errore
<krabador> avconv -codecs
<krabador> e pastebin
<giamnt> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142110/
<krabador> giamnt, locate libmp3lame
<giamnt> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142128/
<krabador> giamnt, avconv -acodec libmp3lame -i inputfile.quellochestia output.mp3
<krabador> fa una prova
<giamnt> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142185/
<giamnt> Krabador ma alternative ad avconv?
<giamnt> Krabador qualcosa che faccia lo stesso sporco lavoro di ffmpeg?
<krabador> avconf non è l'unico modo per usare ffmpeg per convertire
<krabador> nel senso
<krabador> puoi usare direttamente ffmpeg
<giamnt> Kabrador ora prendo e metto gli origniali fraunhofer... :)
<giamnt> Kabrador si ma mi dice la stessa cosa di avconv unknown decoder
<krabador> devi concertire un mp3 in un altro mp3?
<giamnt> Kabrador devo convertire uno screencast mp4 in un flv per youtube
<krabador> fa un'altra prova allora con avconv -i input.mp4 -ab 192k outfile.mp3
<giamnt> Kabrador Lives (videomontaggio) lancia ffmpeg con libmp3lame e interrrompe la codifica per unknown decoder libmp3lame... e la riga dicomando fa la stessa identica cosa anche con avconv...
<mauro> Lubuntu 14.04 richiesta informazioni http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8142236/
<jester-> mauro: bello vecchio il pc?
<mauro> Ha circa 7 anni :)
<jester-> mauro: anche di piu,  lubuntu i386
<mauro> Mi pare di averlo acquistato nel 2008
<jester-> avra minimo 9 anni
<jester-> hd totale 150 gb
<mauro> Presario Cq60
<giamnt> Kabrador vedo se trovo un decoder alternativo, mi sembra la soluzione più veloce...
<jester-> mauro: partizioni vanno bene. la linux è un piccola ma h è quello che è
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> volevo sapere come gestire una VPN dal programma per la gestioni reti di ubuntu
<krabador> giamnt, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mauro> Cmq se mi decidessi a eliminare le partizioni di windows conviene mantenere la versione di Lubuntu a 32 bit vero?
<shez> quando vado su configura vpn mi da un elenco per la gestione delle varie connessioni già visibili in modifica connessioni
<shez> inoltre volevo sapere se è possibile gestire il client openvpn dal programma di gestione delle connessioni?
<giamnt> krabador una curiosità: ma rithmbox usa libmp3lame?
<giamnt> krabador per la riproduzione, intendevo
<enzotib> shez, hai letto le cose che ti ho scritto ieri?
<krabador> giamnt, gstreamer0.10-plugins eccetera
<krabador> e per mp3 si
<shez> enzotb, ciao, si avevo gia tutto all'ultima versione
<giamnt> krabador quindi libmp3lame è usato solo per codifiche
<shez> enzotib, come faccio ha lanciare network-manager-gnome?
<krabador> giamnt, dpkg -l | grep libavcodec-extra
<enzotib> shez, avevo detto network-manager-openvpn e network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<enzotib> shez, una volta installati dovresti trovare le scelte quando crei la connessione nel modo solito
<shez> enzotib, si li ho e li avevo tutti e due aggiornati all'ultima versione
<shez> enzotib, quando apro il gestione connessioni di ubuntu
<giamnt> krabador libavcodec-extra-53 non è installato, l'ho scritto all'inizio della chat....
<krabador> san tommaso toccava con mano
<drzvago> salve ragazzi come faccio a cambiare "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf in "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<drzvago> devo sostituire lo 0 con l 1
<jester-> drzvago: editando il file
<drzvago> come si fa
<drzvago> scusa ma sono nuovo di ubuntu
<krabador> giamnt, sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53
<krabador> è necessario
<jester-> drzvago: si ti vediamo ogni tanto da un annetto  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<giamnt> krabador avevo già provato, libavcodec-extra-53 non è installato, se lo installo rimuove libavcodec53 e libavutil51...e una volta installato da lo stesso medesimo errore (già testato)
<shez> si è aggiunta una "finestra per gestire le connessioni tra cui la vpn ma flaggando la casella la utilizza connessione VPN se disponibile non viene salvata dalla maschera del programma, così se si chiude la maschera e poi la si riapre, selezionando la connessione modificata in precedenza la casella è  senza flag, inoltre flaggando la casella si dovrebbero attivare i menu a tendina ma questo non avviene
<giamnt> krabador è una prova che si fece qualche mese addietro con il buon vecchio jester :)
<krabador> giamnt, chiedi in #ffmpeg
<shez> enzotib, se non mi sono spiegato di invio una immagine....
<enzotib> shez, ok, immagine
<enzotib> shez, ma non la puoi avviare a mano la vpn?
<shez> enzotib, poi non riesco a chiuderla  :/
<giamnt> kabrador ok, provo da loro :)
<enzotib> shez, io di tanto in tanto utilizzo VPN di altro tipo, PPTP oppure L2TP e le avvio a mano e poi le disconnetto quando voglio
<krabador> giamnt, in bocca al lupo :)
<enzotib> shez, mi pare strano che con openvpn sia diverso
<giamnt> kabrador crepi... :)
<shez> enzotib, con ubuntu?
<enzotib> shez, sì
<shez> enzotib, sai come fermare il demone openvpn?
<enzotib> shez, da terminale?
<enzotib> un Ctrl-C dovrebbe bastare
<shez> enzotib, si
<enzotib> ovvero un pkill openvpn
<shez> enzotib, se chiudo il terminale il demone rimane attivo
<enzotib> shez, però non sono pratico di openvpn
<enzotib> shez, e comunque il tuo è in client, non dovrebbe essere un demone, al massimo un processo in background
<shez> enzotib, credo un processo in background ma non riesco a vederlo...
<enzotib> shez, pgrep -fl openvpn
<shez> enzotib, ho anche installato il server perchè volevo un collegamente point to point ma sono sopraggiunti altri problemi...
<shez> enzotib, ok ora provo
<mauro> <jester-> un ultima domanda: Se mi decidessi a eliminare le partizioni di windows conviene mantenere la versione di Lubuntu a 32 bit vero?
<jester-> mauro: winz centra nulla, cpu a 32 bit sistema a 32 bit
<jester-> mauro: hai gia ubuntu installata?
<mauro> Si ho Lubuntu 14.04 a 32 bit
<jester-> mauro: xp o vista
<mauro> Vista e RECOVERY
<jester-> mauro: hai sda1 100 e rotti gb in nfts   non è vista?
<jester-> o xp?
<jester-> sisi casino io
<mauro> Si è Vista nella 1a partizione nella 2a Recovery
<mauro> Stranamente da Gparted non si vede il Grub però c'è :)
<jester-> mauro: gparted centra no cu grub
<mauro> <jester-> ti saluto mi chiamano ci aggiorniamo a quando sarò convinto a fare il grande passo ovvero eliminare Vista e Recovery dalle partizioni intanto mi documenterò con calma :)
<jester-> mauro:
<jester-> mauro: brasi tutto, fai un 50 gb per primo per winz7 poi installi buntu sul resto
<jester-> allora vivne decente
<jester-> viene
<shez> enzotib, ho provato killando il processo come mi hai detto ma poi non riesco a riconnettermi più
<enzotib> shez, ma se clicchi sull'icona di rete (network-manager) non c'è un menu apposito di nome Connessioni VPN, dove puoi disconnettere?
<enzotib> sottomenu, intendo
<shez> enzotib, invio l'immagine che ti dicevo, http://pbrd.co/1pYyEbm
<shez> enzotib, il terzo flag è per la VPN ma attivandolo il menù a tendina sotto rimane inattivo, e tra l'altro non viene salvata la modifica...
<enzotib> shez, ok, ma il menu che appare quando clicchi sull'icona nella barra, che voci riporta?
<shez> si compare Connessioni VPN con un sotto menu con due opzioni Configura VPN (nel mio caso attivo) e Disconnetti VPN nel mio caso non attivo
<shez> enzotib, se vuoi ti invio un ulteriore immagine...
<giamnt> kabrador per la cronaca, la soluzione sembra essere di disinstallare ffmpeg, scaricare i sorgenti e ricompilarlo con l'opzione [--enable-libmp3lame]....della serie la mia versione è compilata senza libmp3lame abilitato...ora quando ne ho voglia lo compilerò...grazie per il supporto :)
<enzotib> shez, Disconnetti non è attivo nemmeno quando la connessione è in corso?
<shez> enzotib, si, ma la connessione la faccio da terminale
<enzotib> shez, e allora che abbiamo fatto a fare tutta questa manfrina del network-manager-openvpn
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> shez, pensavo stessimo parlando di network-manager
<shez> enzotib, perchè dal sottomenu non va
<enzotib> shez, e come la avvii da terminale?
<shez> intendo la connessione non riesco ad avviarla...
<enzotib> shez, lasciamo state NM, come la avvii da terminale?
<shez> sudo openvpn --config certificato.opvn
<enzotib> shez, e una volta avviata, torna il prompt oppure resta impegnato?
<giamnt> vado, ciao a tutti
<shez> no ci vuole un po' poi mi da il messaggio da terminale che la connessione è stabilita
<enzotib> shez, ok, ma torna il prompt dove puoi continuare a usare il terminale per altri comandi, oppure resta inutilizzabile?
<shez> poi posso avviare firefox che si connette al server, ma al momento non va credo perchè il server è intasato....
<shez> enzotib, resta inutilizzabile
<enzotib> shez, e allora dovresti poter fermare la connessione con Ctrl-C
<shez> enzotib, per la cronaca cedo che networkmanager abbia un bug relativo alle connessioni VPN ho visto dei post su internet relativi all'argomento ma senza soluzione
<shez> enzotib, ora provo ctrl-c poi ti faccio sapere...
<enzotib> shez, ne ha tanti, ma comunque le PPTP e L2TP sono tranquillamente utilizzabili
<shez> enzotib, ma tu ti connetti con il network-manager alle ptpp?
<enzotib> shez, sì
<shez> la maschera nell'immagine che ti ho inviato ti funziona?
<enzotib> shez, non metto mai "connetti quando disponibili", voglio avviarla io a mano
<shez> enzotib, lo fai da terminale?
<enzotib> shez, no, da icone di NM
<enzotib> icona*
<shez> enzotib, quindi ha te compare una connessione nel sottomenu Connessioni VPN?
<enzotib> shez, sì
<shez> enzotib, hai ubuntu 14.04?
<enzotib> shez, sì
<enzotib> shez, ma lo facevo già con la 13.10 e forse anche prima
<shez> enzotib, si nelle versioni precedenti mi fungeva tutto credo dalla 12.qualcosa
<shez> enzotib, però ricordo di aver smanettato un po'..
<enzotib> shez, uhm, a dire la verità, non so se con la 14.04 l'ho mai fatto....
<enzotib> dovrei verificare
<shez> enzotib, faccio questa domando perchè ho visto dei post sul forum ubuntu in inglese che anche altri hanno questo problema sul thread c'è scritto solved ma non è solved per niente...
<shez> enzotib, cmq provo con ctrl-c come mi hai consigliato poi ti faccio sapere, se non va devo riavviare il PC :(
<shez> enzotib, ok riesco a chiuderlo...
<shez> enzotib, grazie
<shez> enzotib, per il network-manager invece credo che sarà un po' più dura...
<enzotib> shez, bene
<alex_____> audio a scatti dopo avanzamento versione lubuntu su aspire one
<alex_____> nessuno
<alex_____> aiuto audio a scatti dopo avanzamento versione lubuntu su aspire one
<cybernova> !ripeti | alex_____
<ubot-it> alex_____: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<ebreo> salve a tutti il migliore programma per scaricare mp3 da youtube?
<ebreo> per favore
<jester-> plugin firefox downloadhelper
<jester-> te li converte anche
<ebreo> ma io uso chromium
<ebreo> mi trovo male con firefox
<krabador> ebreo, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<krabador> ma "si devono usare le mani"
<ebreo> krabadrir quek programma non va...
<jester-> ebreo: si usa:  youtube-dl   ural-del video in esecuzione
<alextorino> buonasera ho la chiavetta vodafone e xubuntu nn la riconosce neanche come oggetto usb chi mi puo aiutare
<clagiafra> help....non riesco ad aggiornare il kde
<clagiafra> ho la versione 4.8.5 e vorrei aggiornare a 4.11 ma il terminale non si abilita
<eoliko> ciao
<eoliko> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> clagiafra, che cosa stai usando ?
<Guest21911> ciao a tutti ho installato x la pria volta ubuntu ho bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<Guest21911> ho installato su VM tutto bene ma quando parte lo schermo mi si vede in 3 parti il pulsante system setting non mi apre nulla volevo settare il monitor
<clagiafra> krabador  kubuntu 12.04
<sidorf> ho bisogno di un programma per scaricare la musica da youtube
<krabador> clagiafra, passa direttamente a kubuntu 14.04
<sidorf> sapereste aiutarmi?
<clagiafra> già provato, mi si blocca il pc
<krabador> sidorf, ancora ... sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<clagiafra> e ho provato anche le più leggere tipo lubu e xubu
<Guest21911> ho caricato il 14.04.1 desktop i386
<krabador> clagiafra, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<krabador> Guest21911, non si fa assistenza per sistemi in virtual machine
<krabador> leggi nella documentazione della virtual machine
<sidorf> ho fatto krabador quello che mi hai detto ma jnn mi ha installato nessun programma
<Guest21911> ok grazie lo stesso
<clagiafra> krabador....è datato   allora, tricore amd ; 3 gb ram ; scheda video ati integrata
<krabador> sidorf, dpkg -l | grep youtube
<krabador> !pastebin | sidorf
<ubot-it> sidorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sidorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143802/
<krabador> sidorf, hai installato il programma
<sidorf> si
<sidorf> ma non lo trovo
<sidorf> ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto tu.. quale e il problema?
<krabador> sidorf, ah, non lo trovi.... beh, man youtube-dl , potrebbe dirti cose che non avresti mai pensato
<krabador> sidorf, sempre da terminale
<sidorf> ora ho capito che stupido che sono grazie krabrador
<krabador> clagiafra, scusami, lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | clagiafra
<ubot-it> clagiafra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<sidorf> dove me li salva i file che scarico krabador?
<krabador> home
<krabador> o home scaricati
<sidorf> ma me li salva gia in mp3?
<sidorf> nn ce un modo piu semplice.. piu intuitivo?
<sidorf> un programmino?
<krabador> sidorf, assumi qualcuno che lo faccia per te
<krabador> youtube-dl è veramente al minimo sindacale
<krabador> di complessità
<krabador> sidorf, peccato tu abbia smesso di leggere man youtube-dl
<clagiafra> fatto il pastebin
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<clagiafra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143855/
<clagiafra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143840/
<krabador> clagiafra, con le caratteristiche stai bene
<krabador> puoi andare tranquillamente con kubuntu 14.04
<krabador> se si blocca in avvio, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset
<clagiafra> krabador....l'ho già provato ad upgradare ........ schermo nero con codici irriconoscibili
<krabador> clagiafra, non fare il salto di versione
<krabador> fa direttamente l'installazione completa
<krabador> fa un backup della home
<krabador> dei dati che ti servono
<clagiafra> ok, a quello non ho mai provato
<krabador> e fa installazione completa
<krabador> scarica la iso di kubuntu
<krabador> fa una pendrive
<clagiafra> si , dal sito kubu,ok
<krabador> provala in live con l'opzione prova
<clagiafra> di solito uso dvd
<krabador> beh, pc della generazione che hai , puo' andare ttranquillamente con le pendrive
<krabador> pero' se ti trovi piu' comodo con i dvd, vai tranquillo
<clagiafra> consiglio, prima disinstallo completamente la 12.04 ?
<krabador> clagiafra, no, puoi tranquillamente lasciarla li dov'è
<krabador> salvati per bene le cose che ti servono
<clagiafra> ma in dual ho già win 7
<krabador> quando dovrai installare, ti verrà chiesto di sovrascrivere l'installazione esistente
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<clagiafra> ok capo.....grazie mille
<krabador> clagiafra, oppure in installazione
<krabador> selezioni l'attuale root a mano
<clagiafra> ok
<krabador> e vai tranquillo di installazioen
<krabador> l'installazione rifà il grub
<krabador> e tutto torna come prima
<clagiafra> ti devo un caffè virtuale...grazie
<krabador> clagiafra, quanti hd hai?
<clagiafra> 1 interno
<clagiafra> da 250 gb
<nino> webcam ip ottenuta dal telefonino (porta 8080), visibile su firefox con flash player come browser , non riesco a vederla su zoneminder il flusso del vide come posso farlo vedere a zoneminder ?
<krabador> clagiafra, ok, allora assicurati che grub finisca nell'unico disco che hai
<krabador> senza numero di partizione finale
<krabador> ovvero /dev/sda
<krabador> clagiafra, lo vedi in installazione
<clagiafra> speriamo di non fare danni
<krabador> clagiafra, è molto difficile fare danni
<clagiafra> non per me......
<krabador> clagiafra, puoi anche far partire la prova, entrare qui, e far partire l'installazione, se proprio hai paura
<clagiafra> ci provo in settimana....se riesco ti contatto
<nino> le web cam si prendeno du /dev/videoX e il flusso della webcam il come lo posso prendere ?
<nino> delle webcam ip e del flusso che generano niente ?
<clagiafra> krabador  un ultima domanda.... mi piace provare molte distro linux ma solo con ubu 12.04 riesco perchè ha all'interno wubi
<clagiafra> sbaglio qualche passaggio?
<krabador> clagiafra, hai installato con wubi?
<clagiafra> yes
<krabador> clagiafra, allora ritito tutto quello che ho detto
<krabador> clagiafra, va in win, in installazione applicazioni
<krabador> disinstalla ubuntu
<krabador> e fa partire l'installazione classica
<krabador> !installazione | clagiafra
<ubot-it> clagiafra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> questa
<nino> no clagiafra che problema hai ?
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione correttamente masterizzato
<krabador> o messo su apposita pendrive
<krabador> wubi, funziona male
<clagiafra> se sapessi i p... che tiro; linux mint non parte    arch manco a piangere   zorin idem con patate
<krabador> clagiafra, sbagli qualcosa con il supporto di isntallazioen
<krabador> o nel settaggio in scheda madre
<krabador> per far partire il supporto
<clagiafra> stesso procedimento per tutti come x ubu
<krabador> !usbwin | clagiafra
<ubot-it> clagiafra: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<nino> con un live segui le indicazioni date da ubuntu per reistallare grub dopo l'istallazione di windows, riscrive tutto e grub è perfetto, io lo faccio spessissimo, alcune istallazioni non riescono ad aggiornare grub, ci vuole la 13.10 o 14.04 di ubuntu, queste le conosco
<krabador> nino, la 13.10 non è piu' supportata
<nino> non fa niente ti sistema comunque grub !!!!
<nino> la live di 12.04 o 12.10 non sovrascrivono tutto, una che sovrascrive tutto è fedora 20
<nino> meglio se le hai installate sul computer, un poco di pazienza e tutto torna a postissimo
<krabador> nino, per che manovre scusa?
<nino> devi dare questi comandi su un terminale del live : mount /dev/sda2 /mnt - mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<krabador> a chi stai consigliando comandi a caso, scusa?
<clagiafra> non ci capisco più niente
<nino> mount --bind  /proc /mnt/proc  -   mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys  - chroot /mnt  poi grub-install /dev/sda
<nino> infine update-grub
<krabador> nino, che cosa stai dicendo^?
<krabador> nino, a che domanda stai rispondendo ?
<nino> vatteli a vedere questi comandi poi mi dici, ricerca con google  : Ripristino grub dopo installazione windows - funziona perfettamente
<nino> ripristiono di grub a questo sto rispondendo
<krabador> nino, ecco
<krabador> nessuno l'ha chiesto
<clagiafra> infatti
<nino> clagiafra non ha problemi con grub ?
<krabador> nino, no, "vattelo a vedere" di cosa aveva bisogno
<nino> mi sembtra che non riesce a far partire alcune distribuzioni
<krabador> e allora?
<krabador> grub è l'unica cosa che puo' causare problemi di quel tipo?
<nino> ok ho capito male, tu sai qualcosa dei flussi delle webcam ip
<krabador> nino, te ne potevi pure accorgere prima di inquinare il canale
<nino> quante storie per un fraintendimento
<clagiafra> vi lascio....buonanotte a tutti
<krabador> nino, "vatteli a vedere questi comandi poi mi dici," è stato il tuo atteggiamento
<nino> buona notte
<krabador> clagiafra, buon'installazione
<clagiafra> ;-)
<bizio> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con la funzione di dual monitor. Ho un laptop che collego ad un tv via hdmi. Funziona tutto per il meglio tranne quando cerco di vedere un video in streaming a tutto schermo. La visione sul tv si interrompe ed è il monitor del pc ad andare a tutto schermo (nonostante la finestra sia sul monitor TV). Perché? Qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere? Grazie
<bizio> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con la funzione di dual monitor. Ho un laptop che collego ad un tv via hdmi. Funziona tutto per il meglio tranne quando cerco di vedere un video in streaming a tutto schermo. La visione sul tv si interrompe ed è il monitor del pc ad andare a tutto schermo (nonostante la finestra sia sul monitor TV). Perché? Qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere? Grazie
<jester-> bizio: cioè viedeo flash?
<bizio> jester- scusa stavo provando questa soluzione: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80763/how-can-i-force-fullscreen-on-my-right-screen ma non funziona
<wale> salute, c'è nessuno
<wale> ?
<krabador> salve
<bizio> -jester ci sei ancora?
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-26
<Lunasx> Ciao a tutti
<Lunasx> qualcuno può darmi una mano su Evolution?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<stethewwolf> Buon giorno :)
<enzotib> !ciao | stethewwolf
<ubot-it> stethewwolf: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<spark_> salve
<toshiba> salve, se installo ubuntu 10.04 su un vecchio notebook, quali sono le problematiche a cui vado incontro? sapendo che non dispongo degli aggiornamenti di canonical! grazie
<enzotib> toshiba, quattro anni di aggiornamenti di sicurezza mancanti
<toshiba> ma i programmi possono essere aggiornati?
<glpiana> toshiba, hai provato?
<toshiba> no
<glpiana> toshiba, prova: nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<toshiba> dove posso reperire la distro ubuntu 10.04?
<enzotib> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<glpiana> ah, ora ho capito chi sei
<toshiba> okeyyyyyyyyyyyy
<jester-> enzotib: sempre lo stesso
<jester-> sempre la stessa domanda
<ExPBoy> lol
<baga> problema audio a scatti dopo avanzamento versione lubuntu su net book acer aspire one 100
<glpiana> baga, audio di cosa?
<baga> video su you tube
<baga> non ho altri file per provare ma con la versione precedente andava  bene
<baga> come browser uso firefox
<glpiana> baga, anzitutto, tasto destro sul video e dimmi cosa leggi in fondo al menu (flashplayer o html5?
<baga> flash
<glpiana> baga, prova chiudere firefox, a rimuovere la directory nascosta .macromedia che hai nella home e a riavviare
<glpiana> firefox intendo, non il pc
<baga> ok ci risentiamo appena ho fatto
<baga> fatto ma nessun cambiamento va sempre a scatti
<glpiana> baga, da che versione arrivi?
<baga> bella domanda
<baga> la precedente credo un .10
<glpiana> baga, come hai aggiornato?
<baga> on line con l'avanzamento
<baga> di versione
<baga> o riprovato la live di base e quella funziona bene
<glpiana> baga, chiudi la sesisone, entra come guest e prova se da guest fa lo stesso scherzo
<baga> ok provo a tra poco
<baga> anche come guest non và
<glpiana> baga, mi han detto che ieri hai modificato dei file
<baga> versione lubuntu 13.10 ora avanzata a quella nuova
<baga> si tramite chat dei valori di time out frange qualcosa ma non mi ricordo dove
<glpiana> <giamnt> braga sudo nano /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<baga> si
<glpiana> baga, e immagino che no nricordi che modifiche hai fatto
<baga> messo 5 e 25
<baga> al posto di 0 e 10
<baga> mi pare
<baga> devo modificare questi valori finche non faccio risultato?
<glpiana> baga, no, io non avrei toccato nulla
<glpiana> baga, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<baga> lfatto successo niente
<glpiana> baga, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | baga
<ubot-it> baga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baga> sto usando un altro pc per chattare aspetta mi riconetto con quello con lubuntu
<asder> buondi ho fatto tramite unetbootin una chiavetta con kubuntu 14.04lts ma all'avvio mi dice che non c'è il file menu.c32. Io ho una debian e non ho il file menu.c32 da copiare dentro alla / della chiavetta. Dove lo posso trovare? Con il comando "live" non va comunque dal menu di boot.
<jester-> asder: non si copia niente
<glpiana> asder, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di creare la chiavetta?
<asder> glpiana: si, uguale
<baga2> mi rimandi la stringa da scrivere
<jester-> asder: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di fare la usb?
<asder> jester-: si uguale
<glpiana> baga, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> asder: è venuta male, rifalla
<enzotib> asder, ma che versione di debian è?
<asder> jester-: ho provato sia con ext che con fat32 che con ntfs quindi non penso sia un problema di chiavetta. a meno che sia un problema di unetbootin
<jester-> asder: ma ci metti ubuntu o debian sulla penna
<asder> jester-: kubuntu
<enzotib> asder, ma che versione di debian è?
<jester-> asder: funza perfetto visto che l'ho usata recentemente
<enzotib> sticastici!!
<baga2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148694/
<jester-> enzotib: versione sislinux?
<enzotib> jester-, mi spiace, non aiuto chi non vuol essere aiutato
<glpiana> baga2, scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<jester-> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound    svn che minghia è
<asder> jester-: non è che il problema è in qualche modo dato da uefi?
<glpiana> jester-, boh, ora lo leviamo
<jester-> asder: se hai uefi segui la guidda
<jester-> !uefi  asder
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uefi  asder'
<baga2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148705/
<jester-> !uefi | asder
<ubot-it> asder: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<glpiana> baga2, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<jester-> i ppa del canchero
<baga2> ok fatto
<glpiana> baga2, chiudi firefox e poi riaprilo e riprova
<jester-> ha chiuso tutto
<baga> niente
<baga> solito problema
<glpiana> baga, scrivi in un terminale: uname -a       e copia qui la riga che esce
<baga2> Linux alenet 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> baga2, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<enzotib> 35??
<glpiana> enzotib, appunto
<baga2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148744/
<enzotib> glpiana, guarda un po' i proposed
<glpiana> baga2, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<baga2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148751/
<glpiana> eccolo
<glpiana> baga2, chi è causa del suo mal...
<glpiana> baga2, perchè usi i repository proposed?
<glpiana> domanda retorica, non voglio risposta
<glpiana> baga2, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<baga2> non funzionava neanche prima di usare quelli
<baga2> no
<jester-> e i ppa
<jester-> poi non va piu una sega
<baga2> ho solo lubuntu su questa macchina
<glpiana> baga2, fai socì, scrivi: sudo apt-get update    e facci vedere l'output
<baga2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148768/
<glpiana> baga2, hai anche dei ppa relativi a "ubuntu-audio"
<glpiana> questo vuol dire cercarsele
<glpiana> baga2, possiamo provare a pulire sto lerciume, ma mi sa che la via più rapida e indolore è una installazione pulita
<baga2> ma dopo lavanzamento e prima di spippolare non andava
<asder> scaricato un'altra volta, versione 32 bit e installata con unetbootin: stessa scena: failed to load menu.c32. ho visto in giro che qualcuno lo copia direttamente dentro a /
<asder> il punto è: dove trovo menu.c32?
<glpiana> baga2, sì, ma se "spippoli" magari la prossima volta dillo. non siamo ancora forniti di sfera di cristallo e in pochi hanno capacità medianiche
<jester-> baga2: avanzando disattiva sia ppa che proposed e da soli non si riabilitano
<baga2> scarico la nuova versione e la reinstallo tutto a tabula rasa
<jester-> glpiana: forse ci pagano un corso online fakiro in 7 giorni
<baga2> i vari accessori non dovrebbero più esserci
<glpiana> jester-, figo :D
<asder> jester-: sai dove posso trovare menu.c32?
<jester-> asder: la stai facendo con debinan la usb?
<asder> jester-: si ho solo questo os
<asder> jester-: posso provare con dd o altro?
<baga2> ma per un aspire one meglio lubuntu o xubuntu?
<jester-> asder: secondo me debian ha versione sislinux che non va bene. prova don dd
<jester-> baga2: dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<asder> jester-: so solo che è la 6.03
<baga2> atom 1 gb e scheda intel integrata
<jester-> baga2: ram?
<jester-> 1 gb?
<enzotib> se mi rispondeva prima aveva risolto già da mezz'ora
<jester-> baga2: xubuntu dovrebbe andare
<baga2> 1 gb
<jester-> bindi lubuntu ancora meglio
<baga2> ma li scarico e li provo grazie a tutti ci risentiamo per dirvi come vanno
<akis24> asder:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256
<asder> akis24: già visto e dato che non ho i file in /syslinux (probabilmente perchè ho un'altra versione) non è risolvibile. Comunque ora provo con dd
<glpiana> asder, non ci sono neanche nella iso quei file?
<asder> glpiana: no
<glpiana> vada per dd allora. occhio al verso
<jester-> a in out
<jester-> o ti seghi la debian
<Gennaro_68> Buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | Gennaro_68
<ubot-it> Gennaro_68: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gennaro_68> Grazie!
<Gennaro_68> Posso chiederti una mano?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Gennaro_68
<ubot-it> Gennaro_68: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> vuoi sposare enzotib ?
<Gennaro_68> Ok!
<enzotib> !chat | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> sorry enzotib
<Gennaro_68> Allora, io uso Xubuntu e vorrei renderlo simile al Mac con il pacchetto MacBuntu. Il che è abbastanza facile ho fatto tutto manualmente e mi è riuscito tutto alla perfezione... Insomma finestre in tema Aqua, Docky con il tema buyi-dock ecc... L'unica cosa è che non riesco apersonalizzare LightDM per il login screen in tema Mac...
<Gennaro_68> Ho cercato su Internet per le guide su come personalizzarlo ma non va nessuno, ho provato sia come root e anche nel gestore di file...
<enzotib> Gennaro_68, macubuntu non mi pare sia preso dai repo ufficiali, vero?
<Gennaro_68> No ora ti do il sito internet...
<enzotib> no grazie
<glpiana> Gennaro_68, no, non è il caso
<enzotib> era solo per dedurre che...
<Gennaro_68> ok
<enzotib> !chat | Gennaro_68
<ubot-it> Gennaro_68: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Gennaro_68, non c'è supporto per roba esterna
<Gennaro_68> Ah ok...
<Gennaro_68> E se provassi con...
<Gennaro_68> Potete darmi una mano a personalizzare LightDM?
<Gennaro_68> Questo è inerente, giusto?
<glpiana> Gennaro_68, io ti dico solo di stare attento a toccare lightdm, potresti impantanare tutto il sistema
<Gennaro_68> Ma esiste un modo per modificare il tema?
<Gennaro_68> Vabbe allora chiedo nel forum..
<glpiana> Gennaro_68, nei repository ci sono dei pacchetti chiamati lightdm-xxxxx-greeter, ma non credo facciano al caso tuo
<Gennaro_68> Ok vedo cosa posso fare chiedendo nel forum...
<asder> jester-: stesso problema ma con glxboot. Ho digitato "boot: live" e ha bootato. Ora provo ad installare
<eli> Salve
<Guest38314> nn riesco ad istallare linux da usb perchè ad un certo punto si blocca e dice che la ceazione della partizione ext4 non è riuscita, come posso fare?
<glpiana> Guest38314, non da altri dettagli sull'errore?
<jester-> Guest38314: installando con quel opzione
<jester-> quale*
<ExPBoy> usb farlocca?
<jester-> hd ciucco?
<ExPBoy> due ipotesi valide
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> prova a seguire questa guida
<ExPBoy> :(
<Lunasx> Ciao a tutti
<Lunasx> Qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano per l'installazione dei una HP 1018?
<Lunasx> Ho aggiornato ad Ubuntu 14 ma non riesco a stampare
<akis24> ciao
<Twinager> buongiorno, sono un novellino ed ho bisogno di aiuto: da launchpad il gestore pacchetti mi dà questo messaggio: launchpad_handbrake.list non è corretta (URI)
<enzotib> launchpad? il sito?
<enzotib> o stai usando terminologia del mac, Twinager
<enzotib> bene
<akis24> veloce come un lampo
<pdor> ciao altro hd con problemi
<pdor> short read while ecc could this be a zero lenght partition
<pdor> che significa?
<pdor> se avete capito che intendo
<pdor> ah ehm questo salta fuori dopo aver provato a fare fsck
<enzotib> pdor, ma poi fsck ha terminato?
<pdor> si con quella frase
<pdor> ma non ha fatto nulla bloccato
<pdor> disk utilitiy la vede come partition uinknown e gparted non parte
<enzotib> pdor, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX, dove X è la lettera che contraddistingui il disco, su pastebin
<enzotib> contraddistingue*
<pdor> appena riesco a collegarmiù
<pdor> con klive
<pdor> azz quello e' mint
<pdor> lo stesso?
<pdor> cmq non da niente
<pdor> stesso errore coul be a zero lenght partition?
<enzotib> pdor, ma stai mica usando mint?
<pdor> qui no
<pdor> in quello scassato si
<pdor> che non e' moio
<pdor> mio
<enzotib> pdor, non vorrei la tua interpretazione, ma vedere esattamente cosa restituisce quel comando?
<enzotib> pdor, quindi il disco con problemi è su mint?
<pdor2> Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda3
<pdor2> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<pdor2> eh si
<enzotib> pdor2, e allora purtroppo non ti posso dare supporto, non qui
<pdor2> e dove
<pdor> e dove?
<pdor> cghat?
<pdor> chat
<akis24> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> enzotib: sono qui
<pdor> reinstallo come minino?
<pdor> dopo formattazione a basso livello?
<pdor> azz scusater
<Auri_> ciao.qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare tor? è già installato ma va in crash ogni volta che lo apro.grazie
<akis24> Auri_: dai un occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/360890/vidalia-detected-that-the-tor-software-exited-unexpectedly-only-vidalia-no-tor
<enzotib> Auri_, anche su http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/ ci sono diverse domande sull'argomento che dovrebbero darti informazioni utili
<Auri_> grazie
<federic0> ciao ragazzi !!! chi mi puo aiutare io ho un problema:
<federic0> salve a tutti, ho disinstallato windows da una partizione e la pertizione vuota dove prima cera windows voglio aggiungerla allamia unica partizione con ubuntu come faccio??
<krabador> federic0, carichi Ubuntu in live, con il supporto di installazione, carichi gparted
<krabador> e fai tutto da li
<krabador> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<federic0> funziona anche con xubuntu
<krabador> si
<federic0> ok grazie
<federic0> mille
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> una volta caricato gparted, elimini la partizione win , e assegni lo spazio liberato alla partizione Ubuntu, con la voce "ridimensiona/sposta"
<krabador> sulla partizione Ubuntu
<enzotib> purché siano contigue
<krabador> sisi , adiacenti
<puzzola> oh,,ciao.. come si fa togliere triangolino rosso col punto esclamativo???? 12.04 lts grazie
<enzotib> puzzola: se ci vai sopra col mouse, cosa dice?
<puzzola> <enzotib> ciao, mi dice che le info non sono recenti, che repository probabilmente non è piu disponibile ecc.
<enzotib> puzzola: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> puzzola: quello che esce mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | puzzola
<puzzola> <enzotib>gia fatto
<ubot-it> puzzola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puzzola> ok
<studiogiko> buonasera a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | studiogiko
<ubot-it> studiogiko: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<studiogiko> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come poter visualizzare la partizione di windows da kubuntu?
<studiogiko> mi servirebbe copiare dei file da windows a ubuntu
<enzotib> studiogiko: da dolphin dovresti vederla tra i volumi disponibili (anche se non uso dolphin da una vita)
<puzzola> <enzotib>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150630/
<enzotib> puzzola: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> puzzola: poi dopo riesegui sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> puzzola: e rifai vedere il risultato del secondo, sempre su pastebin
<puzzola> <enzotib>ok
<studiogiko> ops grazie....non mi ero accorto fosse così semplice. da ubuntu la visualizzavo ma non mi faceva accedere
<studiogiko> diceva che era un'unità in uso
<studiogiko> o qualcosa del genere
<studiogiko> grazie mlle di nuovo
<enzotib> prego
<puzzola> <enzotib>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150738/
<puzzola> <enzotib> è scomoparso il triangolino ;)
<enzotib> puzzola, già che ti trovi, fai anche un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puzzola> <enzotib>ok
<davide2> ho pidgin il mio amico skype posso contattarlo o deve avere anche lui pidgin
<puzzola> <enzotib>poca roba "pasto" qua..0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<puzzola> <enzotib>ti ringrazio
<enzotib> puzzola, ok, niente altro
<puzzola> <enzotib>apposto così. grazie
<krabador> !skype | davide2
<ubot-it> davide2: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti
<Andrea1969> avrei necessità del vs. aiuto per risolvere un fastidioso problema. Dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel ho problemi con la scheda wireless che riesco a far funzionare con gran fatica procedendo come da http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222205. La modifica non é permanente e quindi non vorrei doverla seguire ogni volta che accendo il pc. Riesco ad attivarla digitando il messaggio da terminale sudo modprobe -v b43 (che non s
<jester-> Andrea1969: dai uname -r e incolla qui
<Andrea1969> jester-: 3.13.0-34-generic
<jester-> Andrea1969: se carichi b43 a mano poi funza?
<Andrea1969> jester-: in realta il problema ce l'avevo anche prima dell'aggiornamento. Avevo seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom ed era rimasta permantenemente. Per caricare il b43 a mano non so come fare.vevo seguito
<jester-> Andrea1969: bù
<jester-> Andrea1969: dai sudo modprobe b43?
<federic0> salve ho formattato la partizione dove cera windows e poi lo aggiunta a ubuntu, ora quando avvio il pc come faccio a far partire direttamente ubuntu senza scegliere il sistema operativo??
<Andrea1969> jester-: fatto. Il terminale non mi da nessun messaggio
<jester-> federic0: hai dato sudo update grub per levare winz dal menu?
<federic0> no lo faccio e poi?
<jester-> Andrea1969: intendevo se per caricare il modulo davi quel comando
<federic0> mi dice che il comando non esiste
<jester-> federic0: poi settare accesso diretto non è una buona idea, se si sminchia qualcosa non c'è mezzo poi di loggare a meno di destreeggiarsi in tty
<jester-> federic0: comunque lo puoi fare da impostazioni sistema
<federic0> ha ok come?
<Andrea1969> jester-: risolvevo con questo comando sudo modprobe -v b43 dopo aver dato in sequenza
<Andrea1969> jester-: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf sudo -rf b44 sudo -v b44
<jester-> federic0: eh ci sono 27 ambianti grafici uno diverso dall'altro
<Andrea1969> jester-: e poi sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree sudo modprobe -rf b43 sudo modprobe -v b43
<cybernova> federic0, da terminale: sudo update-grub
<jester-> Andrea1969: capito
<Andrea1969> jester-: Davvero??
<jester-> Andrea1969: hai un di quei pc che la ethernet e la wifi vanno in conflitto
<federic0> ok andato il comando è andato
<Andrea1969> jester-: se ti puo consolare ho installato xubuntu su n imac...
<jester-> Andrea1969: quindi per usare la wifi devi prima scaricare sudo -rf b44
<jester-> quindi caricare b43
<jester-> Andrea1969: il resto dei comandi non serve ridadrli
<cybernova> federic0, ora se provi a riavviare non dovrebbe ridarti la schermata di scelta del sistema operativo
<jester-> Andrea1969: se non usi mai la eth basterebbe mettere in blacklist b44
<Andrea1969> jester-: per riepilogare sudo -rf b44 e poi sudo modprobe -v b43. loa ethernet non la uso ameno che non abbia problemi . In questo caso utilizzo un celllare come modem tramite usb
<Andrea1969> jester-: in questo momento il wirelss funziona
<jester-> Andrea1969: sudo rmmod -f b44 per la eth
<jester-> Andrea1969: sudo modprobe b43 caricare
<jester-> Andrea1969: madu xubinti su un imac?
<jester-> Andrea1969: ti sei segato osx?
<Marco> Ciao a tutti
<Andrea1969> jester-: si. E' del 2006 e pur avendo aquistato snow lopard originale non riuscivo ad aggironare l os. Lo spianato.
<Andrea1969> jester-: alla facia dell'assisetenza apple che mi dieva che era obsoleto...
<jester-> Andrea1969: eeh  perchè la bindi è meglio della bellucci
<Guest97770> Sono nuovissimo di Linux e Ubuntu, prima installazione, non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione oltre il 1024x768
<Guest97770> ci sono soluzioni?
<jester-> Guest97770: dipende
<Andrea1969> jeste:sfotti?
<Guest97770> Jester: in che senso?
<jester-> Andrea1969: non sfotto, poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti
<Guest97770> ho già cercato in rete ma non ho risolto
<jester-> Guest97770: che scheda grafica monta il pc
<Guest97770> nvidia, non so esattamente il modello
<Guest97770> c'è modo di saperlo (nel caso serva saperlo)
<Guest97770> ?
<jester-> Guest97770: apri un terminale
<Guest97770> si
<jester-> Guest97770: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest97770> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106M [GeForce GT 435M] (rev a1)
<jester-> Guest97770: oilà doppia scheda
<Guest97770> non lo sapevo nemmeno..
<jester-> Guest97770: vai in drivers aggiuntivi
<Guest97770> sta caricando
<Guest97770> ho una lista
<jester-> Guest97770: cosa vedi come testato
<Guest97770> in uso nvidia binary driver version 331.38 da nvidia-331
<jester-> Guest97770: è verde il pallino su nvidia?
<Andrea1969> jester-: Sono soddisfato della trasformazione. Dando sudo rmmod -f b44 mi restiuitsce un errore: rmmod: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:769 kmod_module_remove_module() could not remove 'b44': No such file or directory
<Guest97770> no jester, non vedo nessun pallino verde
<jester-> Andrea1969: se è gia scaricato è normale
<Guest97770> jester: se lo seleziono il radio button diventa bianco al centro e arancione intorno, colore di default immagino..
<jester-> Guest97770: il pallino verde su in uso dove sta
<Guest97770> jester: da nessuna parte, giuro, nessun pallino verde
<Andrea1969> jester-: quindi se ho capito bene devo dare i due messaggi ogni volta che apro una sessione o rimangono permanenti le modifiche?
<jester-> Guest97770: fai una foto col tato stamp al desktop e postala
<Guest97770> yep
<jester-> !image | Guest97770
<ubot-it> Guest97770: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alextorino> qualcunoo sa dirmi quale e la versione piu leggera da scaricare di per un pc vecchiotto
<Guest97770> http://postimg.org/image/mm9oz308d/
<jester-> Andrea1969: si devi scaricare il modulo eth con sudo rmmod -f b44 e poi caricare il modulo wifi con sudo modprobe b43
<fabio_cc> alextorino, lubuntu
<alextorino> grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> alextorino, che processore e quanta ram?
<jester-> Andrea1969: se non usi la eth si puo mettere in blacklist b44
<alextorino> ultima domanda io ho xfce se carico e carico lubintu nn perdo dati?
<fabio_cc> alextorino, non ho capito quello che vuoi dire
<jester-> Guest97770: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel paste
<alextorino> il problema che ho e con la chiavetta vodafone andata bene 2 sett adesso nn la vede proprio penso sia un problema di xfce
<Guest97770> Jester: scusami, sono veramente nuovo di Linux...non oh capito, devo compiare quello che mi hai scritto fino a "nvidia" e incollarlo nel terminale?
<alextorino> per quello pensavo di cambiare sistema operativo
<fabio_cc> alextorino, se reinstalli, per non perdere i dati devi avere home separata
<alextorino> cosa che nn ho allora prima salvo tutto  grazie mille
<fabio_cc> alextorino, puoi provare ad installare l'ambiente di lubuntu senza reinstallare, dando sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<jester-> Guest97770: dpkg -l | grep nvidia nel terminale e il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Guest97770
<ubot-it> Guest97770: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alextorino> provo  nn so che pesci prendere con sta chiavetta
<Guest97770> ok capito
<Guest97770> faccio
<Guest97770> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8151503/
<ErVito> guyz, perché non usare sakis3g?!
<ErVito> perché fargli buttare via tutta l'installazione
<alextorino> sakis3g provato nn va
<jester-> Guest97770: sudo apt-get installa reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<Guest97770> copio e incollo nel terminale tutta sta stringa?
<jester-> Guest97770: hai disistallato il driver invidia
<jester-> Guest97770: yess
<Guest97770> ok vado
<jester-> finalmente uno sveglio
<Guest97770> mi chiede pw ma se digito non prende nulla...strano..
<jester-> Guest97770: normale la digiti ma non te la fa vedere, scrivila e dai enter
<Guest97770> ok
<Guest97770> E: Operazione installa non valida
<Andrea1969> jester-: per metter in blacklist la ethernet echo "blacklist b44" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf? Non é farina del mio sacco...
<jester-> Andrea1969: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> fai mano che vedi cosa succede
<Guest97770> Jester: io?
<jester-> Andrea1969: sotto lascindo un a interòinia aggiungi blacklist b44
<jester-> Guest97770: ha installato?
<Guest97770> jester: E: Operazione installa non valida
<jester-> Andrea1969: e salvi
<jester-> ha ragione
<Guest97770> no problem
<jester-> Guest97770: + install
<Guest97770> sudo apt-get installa reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime + install
<Guest97770> ?
<Guest97770> così?
<jester-> Andrea1969: tieni presente che se dovesse servirti la eth devi fare il lavoro inverso: scaricare b43 e caricare b44
<Guest97770> jester: fatto sudo apt-get installa reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime + install in terminale ma da sempre operazione installa non valida
<jester-> Guest97770: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<Andrea1969> jester-: sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ed in fondo a capo aggiungo blacklist b44. se riesco ad usare il modem cellare tramite l'ethernet non mi serve
<Guest97770> jester: ok
<jester-> Andrea1969: lascia una interlinea però
<Guest97770> jester: sta installando
<jester-> Guest97770: finito riavvia
<luca> ciao, vorrei sapere la differenza tra ubuntu desktop e ubuntu server!
<jester-> luca: server fa il server e non ha grafica
<Guest97770> jester: ok riavvio e torno così t dico
<luca> ah ok grazie jester
<jester-> desktop è normale pc ma per usi familiari fa pure il server
<Andrea1969> jester-: ho aperto l'editor ma mi sarebbe utile se gli dessi un occhiata. pesno di aver smanettato su questo. potrest darmi il link per postare la schermata. perdonami ma é tanto che non la faccio..
<Marco5555> Jester sono guest di prima, riavviato, back screen
<Marco5555> Black
<cybernova> !paste | Andrea1969
<ubot-it> Andrea1969: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> !image | Andrea1969
<ubot-it> Andrea1969: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Marco5555> Jester : al riavvio schermata nera
<jester-> Marco5555: strano stu fatto
<jester-> Marco5555: quandi cosa hai fatto?
<Andrea1969> jester-: http://postimg.org/image/lyauzahi1/
<Marco5555> Quello che mi hai detto, dopo installazione ho riavviato e va in schermata nera
<jester-> Andrea1969: avendo dato il tee 27 volte hai b43 27 volte in blacklit
<jester-> ci deve essere una sola volta b44
<jester-> peer quello lo devi daricare a mano, cancella tutti i blacklis b43
<Marco5555> Jester: riavvio da DVD di installazione, magari trovo qualche opzione?
<jester-> Marco5555: no riavvia in modalita ripristino
<Andrea1969> jester-: cancello tuto quindi . prima di confermare riposto. non vorrei fare ancora più danni
<jester-> Andrea1969: solo le righe con b43
<Marco5555> Jester: come faccio? Non so su Linux
<jester-> Marco5555: hai  postato il file aperto
<jester-> lo sistemi e salvi
<Andrea1969> jester-: quelle con blacklist wl almeno una la devo lasciare?
<jester-> si una
<jester-> Andrea1969: e una con b44
<Marco5555> Jester: scusami, no
<Marco5555> N ho capito...ora non posso fare nulla sul pc, c'è solo nero
<jester-> Marco5555: non vedi il menu i grub al boot?
<Marco5555> Zero
<Marco5555> All black
<jester-> Marco5555: premi ripetutamente il tato maiusc  mentre fa il boot
<Andrea1969> jester-: cosi'? http://postimg.org/image/puiq83o6l/
<jester-> Andrea1969: yess se lasci un spazio fra i tre è anche meglio
<jester-> una riga vuota
<Marco5555> Jester ok ci sono
<Marco5555> Ho un menu
<jester-> Marco5555: parti in modalità ripristino
<Andrea1969> jester-: fatto e salvato. A qusto punto spengo e riavvio. spero di riuscire a ricollegarmi per ringraziarti
<Marco5555> Opzioni avanzate , memore test e un altro memory test
<jester-> Marco5555: la menu abilita il network e  poi vai in root
<Marco5555> Modalità ripristino uguale recovery mode?
<jester-> Marco5555: yess
<Marco5555> 34 generic o 32 generic
<jester-> 34
<Marco5555> K
<Marco5555> Ora vado in network e do enter giusto ?
<jester-> Marco5555: abiltia il networ che monta il fs in scrittura poi va in root
<Marco5555> Non trova supporto per il device
<Marco5555> Non supportato da nesunplugin
<Marco5555> Sono scritte in inglese su black
<jester-> Marco5555: facedo cosa
<Marco5555> Sono andato su network abilita e ho scelto si
<jester-> qiondi?
<jester-> quindi
<Marco5555> Quindi mi da sti messaggi
<jester-> Marco5555: ok vai in root
<Marco5555> Come vip
<Marco5555> Ci vado
<Marco5555> So meno di niente scusami
<jester-> Marco5555: mount -o remount,rw /
<andrea1969> jester-:  G R A Z I E !! Funziona anche dopo il riavvio. Se dovessi aggiornare il kernel dovrò ripetere l'operazione??
<jester-> andrea1969: no
<Marco5555> Jester, non succede nulla...ti posto una foto
<andrea1969> jester-: ALLELUIA! grazie ancora
<jester-> andrea1969: blacklist significa che impedisce il caricamento del modulo al bot
<jester-> t
<jester-> andrea1969: qundi arica solo il b43
<jester-> andrea1969: è comunque caricabile da terminale se serve
<Marco5555> Jester sto per caricare screenshot
<jester-> Marco5555: se non hai grafica come lo hai fatto lo srenn
<jester-> Marco5555: dato il comando?
<andrea1969> jester-:da term sudo modprobe -v b43 in caso di problemi?
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/vhwg4ut6b/
<Marco5555> Cellulare
<jester-> andrea1969: per caricare b43 si
<Marco5555> Sbattimento si...:)
<Marco5555> Il comando non da nulla come risultato
<andrea1969> jester-: b43 = wireless ? Giusto
<jester-> andrea1969: se dovesse servire la eth sudo rmmod b43  e poi sudo modprobe b44
<jester-> andrea1969: giust e b44 eth
<jester-> andrea1969: capito il giro del fumo?
<jester-> Marco5555: nulla = a buon fine
<Marco5555> Ag ok
<andrea1969> jester-: segno tutto che mi sento come hansel e gretel senza briciole..
<Marco5555> Ora lancio il pc dalla finestra? :)
<jester-> Marco5555: dpkg --purge nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<Marco5555> Ok provo
<andrea1969> jester-: saresti cosi cortese di darmi la sequena dei comandi per il b43? scusa.
<jester-> Marco5555: proviamo col bobmelee  apt-get install nvidia-bumblebee
<Marco5555> Jester: Fatto, nessuna risposta, quindi immagino ok
<andrea1969> jester-: sempre se dovesse sevire..
<jester-> andrea1969: modprobe carica  rmmod carica   -f significa force
<jester-> andrea1969: modprobe carica  rmmod scarica   -f significa force
<Marco5555> Fatti tutti e due, Nadia
<Marco5555> Nada
<jester-> Marco5555: nada cosa
<andrea1969> jester-: già tanto che abbia imparato terminale e  qualche messaggio. mi basta ricordare solo i messaggi se dovesse ricapiter il problema per il b43. grazie per la spiegazione ma non sono all'altezza.
<jester-> andrea1969: la logica è che: sudo rmmod b44 scarica il module e rende inattiva la ethernet
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/mb3kg4n2z/
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo modprobe b43 carica il modulo wifi e la rende attiva
<andrea1969> jester-: ci sono arrivato... con i miei tempi. grazie e buona serata!
<Marco5555> Jester: vista immagine?
<jester-> Marco5555: cannato io sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555> Fatto
<Marco5555> Niente risposta (non so se la deve dare)
<jester-> Marco5555: mount -o remount,rw /
<Marco5555> Fatto
<jester-> Marco5555: o non è collegato internet
<jester-> Marco5555: cannato io sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555> Mmm...prima lo era, ora come lo scopro?
<jester-> Marco5555: apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555> Ok spe
<Marco5555> Fatto
<jester-> che ha fatto?
<Marco5555> Io l'ultimo che mi hai dato
<Marco5555> Il pc nulla
<Davide_> Salve
<jester-> Marco5555: dpkg --purge nvidia-prime nvidia-331
<Marco5555> Fatto, niente
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> Marco5555: riavvia sempre in recovery
<Marco5555> per riavviare c'è una stringa o forzo col tasto di accensione?
<jester-> Marco5555: reboot
<Marco5555> Non va manco re boot
<jester-> resetta
<Marco5555> Jester: http://postimg.org/image/n9ldfw459/
<jester-> Marco5555: network
<jester-> Marco5555: e poi root
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/4y5mkvqt5/
<Marco5555> Dico si?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> è quello lo scopo
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/qsi6iumzx/
<Marco5555> Cme prima
<Marco5555> Ora cosa scrivo?
<jester-> Marco5555: va in root
<Marco5555> Come ci vado in root? Digito root ?
<jester-> non è tonato al menu?
<Marco5555> Dopo la cosa del network sono ancora qui http://postimg.org/image/qsi6iumzx/
<Marco5555> Ora che faccio?
<jester-> Marco5555: riavvia sempre in recovery e sta volta scegli failsafex
<Marco5555> Ok ci sono
<Marco5555> 4 opzioni
<jester-> failsafex
<Marco5555> Sono già dentro
<Marco5555> Ho 4 opzioni
<jester-> quali
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/nn8yxqjov/
<jester-> Marco5555: ok la prima in lista
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/3udq8z353/
<Marco5555> Non succede nulla cliccook?
<jester-> ok
<Marco5555> Sono nuovamente a menu ripristino adesso
<jester-> Marco5555: rivai in failsafex a spetta un po a vedere che fa
<jester-> se non parte sa di sistema danneggiato
<Marco5555_> Riecco i
<jester-> Marco5555_: alura?
<jester-> sei da linux?
<Marco5555_> Sono sempre nel menu ripristino
<jester-> Marco5555_: failsafex
<Marco5555_> Poi?
<jester-> e aspetta un paio di minuti se non parte sa di sistema danneggiato
<jester-> Marco5555_: per cui reinstalli
<Marco5555_> Rei stallo da DVD dici?
<jester-> eh a meno riesci con la forza del pensiero
<Marco5555_> Ci posso provare
<jester-> eh hai visto mai?
<Marco5555_> Non si sa mai
<jester-> Marco5555_: hai dati da preservare?
<Marco5555_> No zero
<Marco5555_> Già backup pago
<Marco5555_> Bacuppato
<jester-> allora brasa tutto
<jester-> se no
<jester-> !ripristino | Marco5555_
<ubot-it> Marco5555_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Marco5555_> Io braso, ma ho la sensazione che il problema della risoluzione si ripresenta al cento per cento
<jester-> Marco5555_:
<Marco5555_> Ho visto in rete che lo hannoi n molti
<jester-> Marco5555_: al boot della live al menu F6 e setta nomodeset
<Marco5555_> Già fatto prima
<Marco5555_> Quando ho installato
<jester-> Marco5555_: poi provi a installare bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555_> Come lo intallo?
<jester-> che prende il 304 èd è piu stabile
<jester-> da terminale sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555_> Ok
<Marco5555_> Me lo segno
<Marco5555_> Provo, grazie
<manuelNB> ciao non riesco a fare il download per l'installazione sapete aiutarmi?
<Marco5555> Ciao, ho appena installato Ubuntu ultima versione ma non posso aumentare la risoluzione oltre i 1024x768. Ho fatto apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia e ricevo questo messaggio
<Marco5555> http://postimg.org/image/cfqj2az3j/
<enzotib> Marco5555, devi mettere sudo davanti al comando
<Marco5555> quindi sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Marco5555> ?
<Marco5555> ok sta installando
<enzotib> Marco5555, sì
<Marco5555> ha finito, ora riavvio? (scusate installo linux per la prima volta nella mia vita)
<albo999> ciao a tutti, è possibile istallare ubunto su Surface 2 e se si quale versione o derivata è consigliabile? grazie
<enzotib> albo999, per prima cosa, si chiama Ubuntu, non Ubunto. Poi cosa sarebbe Surface 2?
<verginello> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Non riesco ad installare Lubuntu..
<Marco5555> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu ultima versione ma la risoluzione non va oltre i 1024x768
<Marco5555> come risolvo?
<cybernova> verginello, che problema hai?
<verginello> ciao cyber!
<verginello> niente da fare, non bastano madonne per installare..
<verginello> disco con checksum perfetto
<Marco5555> enzotib sai darmi una mano? mi ricollego a quello di prima
<verginello> ho un P4 con ddr 3200, Radeon 9200
<cybernova> verginello, ma qual'è il problema, che non l'hai detto
<verginello> non prende Lubuntu neanche se glielo do con l' imbuto
<verginello> milgiore performance "fuori Schermo" se installo con nomem ecc
<verginello> cioè tutti i parametri F6 disattivati
<Marco5555> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano? sembra un problema comune solo che io sono assolutamente nuovo di linux e non ho idea di come risolvere
<verginello> incompatibilità hardware?
<verginello> mi dispiace Marco, non riesco neanche ad installare..
<verginello> e, come vedi dal nome, sono alle prime armi anch' io..
<Marco5555> ok grazie
<Marco5555> :(
<verginello> anch'io sono un po' triste
<verginello> ..soprattutto perché spesso ironizzano sul mio nick..
<verginello> :-)
<cybernova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<verginello> scusa.
<verginello> tornando al mio problema: cyber, pensi abbia problemi di compatibilità hardware o qualcosa del genere? Non mi spiego perché in avvio normale si pianta con un trattino bianco che lampeggia su fondo nero
<verginello> ciao mibofra!
<cybernova> verginello, hai provato lubuntu prima di installarlo?
<verginello> se seleziono "prova senza..." si pianta con il trattino bianco
<verginello> ..come del resto con qualunque scelta
<verginello> ho provato "installazione quiet" ma niente
<cybernova> verginello, hai provato con le opzioni di F6, nomodeset?
<verginello> se seleziono tutte le opzioni si avvia con schermo azzurro e scritta 14.04 e alla fine va "fuori campo"
<verginello> solo nomodeset si pianta col trattino
<verginello> però vedo disco e dvd dialogare
<wale> ....sono sola?
<verginello> no, siamo in tanti
<verginello> ciao
<verginello> .. Cyber ed io stavamo indagando perché non riesco ad installare
<wale> qualcuno di voi sa cosa vuol diew un errore torrent che recita: "..."?
<cybernova> !chat | wale
<ubot-it> wale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<verginello> wale, io non so risponderti, putroppo.
<clagiafra_> @ubot-it  ho 1 problema con installazione sia di ubu e kubu 14.04....alla fine non mi da riavvio ma mi dice un problema
<cybernova> clagiafra_, che errore ti da?
<clagiafra_> cybernova...permission denied
<verginello> .. con wubi anche a me..
<cybernova> clagiafra_, e dove te lo da questo errore precisamente?
<clagiafra_> alla fine, dovrebbe darmi la schermata di riavvio manuale o ora e invece si apre la finestra di errore
<clagiafra_> e poi scrive: per maggiori informazioni consultare il file c:\users\cl....\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev 286.log
<clagiafra_> consigli?
<cybernova> clagiafra_, wubi con 14.04 porta molti problemi, il consiglio è quello di utilizzare *buntu in dual boot
<cybernova> verginello, se anche tu stai cercando di installare lubuntu con 14.04 questo vale anche per te
<clagiafra_> si,ma prima lo devo installare.....anche da usb lo da
<cybernova> verginello, sempre con wubi
<verginello> pirma, poi a crudo con chiavetta usb, poi cd
<verginello> e niente. sono fermo
<cybernova> clagiafra_, mi sembra strano che anche da usb dia questo errore
<clagiafra_> cybernova....fidati
<verginello> possibile un problema sulla distro?
<verginello> clagiafra, tu che versione cerchi di installare? Lubuntu?
<cybernova> clagiafra_, e poi anche da usb ti dice di consultare il file c:\users\cl....\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev 286.log?
<clagiafra_> cybernova   si
<cybernova> clagiafra_, balle
<clagiafra_> verginello  sto vedendo se ubuntu o kubuntu....tanto non si installa manco mezzo
<cybernova> clagiafra_, se provi a lanciare l'installazione da usb, avviandola al boot non installi con wubi
<verginello> cla, a me si pianta con un trattino bianco su fondo nero
<clagiafra_> cybernova ho ancora la penna
<clagiafra_> ora riprovo e poi ti saprò dire
<cybernova> clagiafra_, non esiste che durante l'installazione da usb ti dica di andare a consultare il file di log di wubi su C
<verginello> .. io provo con xubuntu e se non va, amen.. mi tengo le finestre del dolore.
<verginello> grazie comunque, cyber. ciao!
<cybernova> verginello, di nulla ciao
<verginello> ah, saluti a mibofra che scorso natale mi ha aiutato moltissimo su un' altra macchina!
<mario_Elementary> salve a tutti, avrei un problemino con una scheda tv, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<mario_Elementary> salve a tutti, avrei un problemino con una scheda tv, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Shez> salve a tutti
<Shez> enzotib, ci sei?
<clagiafra> il mio bios non permette il boot con penna usb.....ggggrrrrrrrrrrr
<Marco5555> Ciao, non riesco a impostare più di 1024x768 di risoluzione. ho fatto "xrandr" e ottengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8153992/
<Marco5555> secondo voi c'è una soluzione?
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-27
<assistenza> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<shadow91> ciao  ho  installato  lubuntu  14.04    su macchina  virtuale  e  all'avvio  mi  dice  che  un  qualcosa  non  e'  pronta  o  non  montata
<shadow91> e'  successo  qualcosa?
<glpiana> !image | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shadow91> glpiana:  come  tolgo  un'icona sul  desktop?
<glpiana> shadow91, non capisco il nesso con virtualbox
<toshiba_> salve, un mio amico ha istallato lubuntu, ma non ha inserito la password, ora quando deve installare un programma il sistema gli chiede la password, cosa devo fare? grazie
<glpiana> toshiba_, non può non aver inserito la password. al massimo al massimo al massimo può averla lasciata vuota (non credo che il sistema lo permetta tra l'altro). in questo caso alla richiesta di password digli di premere invio
<toshiba_> è successo come dici tu, ma provo a battere invio ma non va!
<cam_> ciao a tutti
<cam_> scusate io ho installato camerona la mia cam si vede benissimo ma quanfdo vado su chat che usano above non la posso impostare ho provato anche cheese e l latro  ma nulla
<glpiana> toshiba_, l'installer non permette di lasciare vuota la password
<glpiana> tardi
<glpiana> cam_, parli di chat in flash sul browser internet?
<cam_> si tipo chat roulette ecc..
<glpiana> cam_, è un problema di flash e del suo scarso feeling con linux. usa windows eventualmente
<cam_> ma scusate se uso chese mi vedo dritto se non uso nulla mi vedo al contrario e piccolo e nero, perche con cheeese vameroma
<cam_> mi vedo bene?
<cam_> le ho provate tutte
<glpiana> cam_, è un problema di flash e del suo scarso feeling con linux
<glpiana> cam_, puoi comunque provare a premere tasto destro sull'applicazione in flash e a vedere se modificando qualche  impostazione il problema si risolve
<cam_> apparte che uso xubuntu non linux e poi ma quale scarso feeling ho trovato i driver per cam philips nulla
<cam_> il problema che l abobe con linux non va bene
<glpiana> cam_, a parte che xubuntu è una distribuzione linux, io ti sto solo dicendo che le applicazioni per flash player non funzionano necessariamente come si vorrebbe
<cam_> quello che io chiedo e semplicemente di poter usare cheese come manycam per winz
<glpiana> non so cosa sia manycam
<cam_> e una web cam virtuale per chi non ha cam
<cam_> quello che io dico su chesse mi vedo benissimo , quando vado su una chat mi vedo al contrario e cosi con skype mi vedo piccolo nero
<cam_> provo ad impostare flash player?
<glpiana> cam_, non so cosa dirti in più di quello che ti ho detto
<cam_> il problema principale e che la philips non rilascia driver per linux òlo so ma gli sviluppatori dovrebbero farli
<cam_> chi usa  linux con skype non videochatta
<cam_> nesssuno risolve sto problema
<glpiana> cam_, se la tua webcam funziona con cheese vuol dire che i driver ci sono. se non funziona con flash... beh, non lo ripeto un'altra volta
<glpiana> cam_, e per quanto riguarda skype, alcune webcam vanno e altre no. si possono provare dei workaround per skype. dammi l'output di lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | cam_
<ubot-it> cam_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cam_> ma gia l ho dato a tremila persone nessuno mi ha risolto
<glpiana> ok, non importa. grazie lo stesso :)
<cam_> in questa chat nn risolvi mai nullaù
<cam_> io capisco che siete volontari
<glpiana> !chat | cam_
<ubot-it> cam_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cam_> e per questo vi ammiro
<glpiana> cam_, non andiamo fuori tema per cortesia
<glpiana> cam_, risolvere senza passare gli output che ti vengono richiesti è impossibile
<cam_> ma quel comando ce l ho gia salvato su pastebin nessuno mi ha risolto
<glpiana> cam_, per cui se sei qui solo per criticare, alscia perdere, grazie. per le chat puoi usare windows, che sicuramente è ancora installato sul tuo pc
<glpiana> cam_, e io dovrei tirare a indovinare quale delle migliaia di pagine di pastebin è quella col tuo lsusb? ahahahahah
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<higuain9> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | higuain9
<ubot-it> higuain9: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<higuain9> grazie
<higuain9> sapete se posso visualizzare l'icona computer su ubuntu
<higuain9> ?
<higuain9> kubuntu
<higuain9> vorrei organizzare il desktop tipo linux mint kde
<glpiana> higuain9, e come è organizzato il desktop di linux mint kde?
<lonejack> ho un problema circa l'utilizzo del disco fisso
<lonejack> mi potete dire come posso comprendere quanto disco sto utilizzando?
<glpiana> lonejack, un metodo rapido è aprire un temrinale e scrivere: df
<glpiana> lonejack, vedrai elencate delle percentuali
<glpiana> lonejack, altrimenti un qualsiasi file manager può darti questa informazione
<lonejack> glpiana, questo: /dev/sda1       38314312  36423480         0 100% /
<lonejack> mi devo preoccupare?
<lonejack> File system    1K-blocks     Usati Disponib. Uso% Montato su
<lonejack> /dev/sda1       38314312  36423480         0 100% /
<lonejack> si è un problema
<lonejack> sul portaile uso il 29%
<glpiana> lonejack, un po' pienotto. non riesci piùù a fare nulla vero?
<lonejack> sulla root
<glpiana> lonejack, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<lonejack> ma scusa ho 38Gb
<lonejack> ci dovrebbe stare SO + valanghe di roba
<glpiana> lonejack, a quanto pare tutti usati
<lonejack> e si
<glpiana> lonejack, dai il coamndo che ti ho scritto e poi di nuovo df
<lonejack> si
<lonejack> l'ho scrittp
<glpiana> lonejack, hai messo la password?
<lonejack> non me la chiede
<lonejack> ah scusa
<lonejack> il clean
<glpiana> eh sì, quello è il comando :D
<lonejack> pulito
<glpiana> lonejack, dai df
<lonejack> disponibili pochini ora
<lonejack> /dev/sda1       38314312  36328320     16640 100% /
<lonejack> 16640
<lonejack> dovrò procedere con du
<glpiana> lonejack, ci deve essere stato qualcosa che ha saturato il disco
<lonejack> è pazzesco
<glpiana> du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> lonejack, hai anche la home in sda1?
<lonejack> no
<lonejack> altro disco
<lonejack> (partizione)
<glpiana> lonejack, ok, piazzati in / e dai il du che ti ho messo sopra. comincia a vedere dove c'è carico
<lonejack> lo sto facendo
<glpiana> lonejack, è una installazione vecchia aggiornata spesso?
<lonejack> tmp
<lonejack> 27211216        tmp
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> procedi entrando in tmp e ridai il comando
<lonejack> sudo cd tmp
<lonejack> sudo: cd: command not found
<lonejack> come mai?
<glpiana> lonejack, solo  cd /tmp
<glpiana> senza sudo
<lonejack> tmp$ sudo rm -rf *
<lonejack> ho fatto
<glpiana> lonejack, ma hai pria guardato cosa aveva saturato?
<glpiana> *prima
<lonejack> ehm... ho brasato tutto
<lonejack> ho fatto una c...a
<glpiana> lonejack, sapere cosa aveva riempito il disco poteva essere utile
<lonejack> glpiana, hai ragione
<glpiana> prossima volta :)
<lonejack> /dev/sda1       38314312   9117204  27227756  26% /
<lonejack> grazie
<lonejack> davvero
<xD987> salve. Ho installato la iso di ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei installarlo da USB ( lo so che c'è una pagina dedicata ma non la trovo ) non so cosa dovrei fare allora ho creduto di entrare in IRC credendo che avreste avuto tempo di dirmi solo il programma per installare il sistema operativo dal BIOS.
<glpiana> xD987, su che sistema sei ora?
<xD987> Fedora 20 KDE
<xD987> Ma in questo momento sto chattando da un altro computer
<xD987> con sistema operativo windows
<akis24> !usbwin | xD987
<ubot-it> xD987: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> akis24, ma se ha fedora
<glpiana> ah hai pure windows
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè, mi faccio gli affaracci miei
<glpiana> saluti
<xD987> OK grazie tante buona giornata
<pajot> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare sto installando parrot os e mi dice root accont il locked, starting shell cosa devo fare?
<akis24> pajot: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu non diamo assistenza ad altri sistemi
<Lord_> salve
<maxis71> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto con Gparted
<maxis71> Tempo fa (circa 1 mesetto) ho installato ubuntu su una partizione da 16gb. Ora però vorrei ampliare suddetta partizione restringendo una partizione che uso per i dati.
<akis24> maxis71: avvia una live di ubuntu e poi con gparted ridimensioni le partizioni " è raccomandabile fare un backup nel caso qualcosa non vada bene "
<maxis71> ok provo..
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> vorrei sapere se è possibile passare alla versione ubuntu 14 pur avendo la 13 come versione...
<francesco_> grazie della risposta
<akis24> francesco_: si potresti avanzare di versione anche se è raccomandabile installare da zero
<enzotib> francesco_, dipende dalla 13, se è 13.10 ok, ma se è 13.04 dovresti fare due passaggi, e la possibilità che qualcosa vada storto cresce esponenzialmente
<francesco_> dovrebbe essere la 13.10
<krabador> controlla
<francesco_> ma ci sono problemi con il windows 8.1?
<krabador> adesso hai problemi con windows 8.1?
<francesco_> no ora no
<francesco_> il boot va tranquillamente
<francesco_> avevo letto su un forum che esisteva la possibilità che il boot non andava o cose del genere
<krabador> hai uefi?
<francesco_> no mi parte prima il boot di ubuntu
<francesco_> poi esce quello del windows
<francesco_> dato che ho 7 e 8.1
<krabador> ma nel PC hai uefi?
<francesco_> la uefi sarebbe? scusa l'ignoranza...
<krabador> li collezioni proprio tutti
<francesco_> ehehehehe pensa che al posto dell'8.1 volevo mettere il machintosh
<krabador> e perché non l'hai fatto?
<francesco_> perchè leggendo una guida on line risultava troppo complicato
<francesco_> a parte che la apple non riconosce tutti i drive...era un casino
<krabador> peccato
<krabador> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<actarus> ciao, scusate, ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu, non riesco a collegarlo a google account da nessun programma, qualcuno sa come fare?
<enzotib> actarus, che significa
<enzotib> ?
<CTFNI> Salve. Poco fa ho avuto un problema ad accendere ubuntu dopo l'installazione ho digitato la passphrase e mi disse che non riusciva a trovare l'utente root e non avviava initrams o qualcosa del genere. Cosa dovrei fare?
<CTFNI> Se volete più dettagli, voglio dire se mi sono spiegato male...
<enzotib> CTFNI, sarebbe utile capire cosa scrive, se non esattamente, con un po' più di dettaglio
<CTFNI> Mi fa entrare nel grub e quando digito la passphrase mi dice che con tinuo a sbagliare avendo un foglio difianco a me e dopo un pò di tentativi sempre con la stessa password mi fa entarre in una pagina di errore
<CTFNI> avevo disinstallato ubuntu poco tempo fa per lo stesso problema
<CTFNI> questo è il primo riavvio
<CTFNI> dopo l'installazione
<enzotib> CTFNI, passphrase e password non sono la stessa cosa. Arrivi alla schermata di login dove ti chiede la password dell'utente?
<CTFNI> si lo so che non è la stessa cosa. se non mi ricordo male la passphrase era la password che criptava i file dell'hard drive
<CTFNI> e non non mi fa accedere alla pagina del login
<jester-> CTFNI: crypto non è affidabile specialmente se hai un hd un po ciucco
<enzotib> CTFNI, se hai scelto durante l'installazione di criptare la home, non c'è bisogno di alcuna passphrase, dato che al login viene decriptata in automatico
<CTFNI> mi fa entrare in una pagina di errore con con in alto la scritta " GNU GRUB"
<enzotib> CTFNI, avrai mica usato qualche tool di criptazione dell'HD indipendente da Ubuntu?
<enzotib> CTFNI, comunque ripeto, se non dài qualche informazione in più su cosa succede e cosa scrive, è difficile avanzare ipotesi valide
<CTFNI> No ho usato ( non so se si chiama così ) l'installer di ubuntu per criptare file dell'hard drive
<enzotib> e che hai usato?
<CTFNI> Continuo a scrivere la passphrase per loggare ma continua a darmi errore "cryptsetup failed, bad password or options" dopo 4 o 5 tentativi mi fa entrare in una shell di base dicendomi che non riesce ad uccedere come root e non riesce ad avviare initramfs, adesso non ricordo il nome preciso. Mi scrive : Gave up waiting for root device
<CTFNI> ah e quando digito reboot mi fa entrare nel grub
<CTFNI> Scusate se non do abbastanza informazioni ma non sono molto bravo in informatica
<enzotib> CTFNI, scusa se ti rifaccio la domanda, ma non mi è chiara la risposta: il disco è criptato? se sì, come?
<CTFNI> ah beh ho lasciato le impostazioni di default per la criptazione di preciso non ricordo
<jester->  (expboy@winXP.administrat0r.us)
<jester-> ti hanno pensionato?
<CTFNI> cosa vuoi dire con "Pensionato"
<enzotib> CTFNI, le impostazioni di default dell'installer di Ubuntu sono "non criptare", ma a te invece dà un errore su cryptsetup, quindi c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<CTFNI> ho cliccato per criptare il disco e quando ho cliccato mi si è spuntata la optione sutto
<enzotib> CTFNI, dove, nell'installer di Ubuntu?
<CTFNI> quando ho digitato i dati dell'account cliccato anche la spunta per criptare i file e si era nell' "installer" di ubuntu
<CTFNI> sotto la spunta per criptare i file dell'hard drive "autocliccata" la spunta sotto
<CTFNI> forse dovrei provare a fare un'altra installazione
<CTFNI> voglio dire, rifarla
<krabador> o la rifai, o puoi fare il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | CTFNI
<ubot-it> CTFNI: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<CTFNI> credo che dovrei rifare l'nstallazione perchè io proprio con i ripristini faccio schifo
<CTFNI> grazie comunque
<CTFNI> buona giornata
<jester-> CTFNI: non criptare
<rob___> vorrei sapere se conubuntu 14.04 riesco a sfruttare la tecnologia turbo boost e tutte le feature presenti sui processori intel di quarta gnerazione
<jester-> rob___: certo
<rob___> siccome vorrei  prendere un computer mobile con processore i7 di quarta generazione e scheda grafica integrata nellamainboard di tipo NVIDIA GeForce GT840M 2GB michiedevo se era tutto compatibile
<rob___> e se trovo tutti idriver efficienti
<jester-> rob___: c'è tutto specia,emte per invidia a doppia scheda intel invidia
<jester-> specie*
<rob___> laschedagraficamisa che e'uscita amarzo diquest'anno,siamocetichetrovo tutto,dove posso verificarlo?
<rob___> scusa maho untasto difettoso
<jester-> rob___: i driver invidia supportano
<jester-> ati un po una lotteria
<rob___> invidia????
<krabador> rob___, s'è offeso qualcuno?
<jester-> rob___: wifi intel
<jester-> roba intel funza sicuro
<rob___> quindi vado tranquillo
<jester-> sisi cianquillo
<rob___> =D
<rob___> ciao
<jester-> cià
<krabador> rob___, hai un modello di riferimento ?
<rob___> none' unmodello, stocmponendo unnotebook su syspack.com
<rob___> http://www.syspack.com/Configuratore.aspx
<rob___> adesso mi allontano
<rob___> ciao
<stef91> qualche italiano che mi può aiutare? sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un win7 ma quando entro nel bios e metto priorità al boot poi non mi trova la chiavetta...come fare?
<dd_> ciao
<dd_> stopensandodi utilizzare second life,e seguendo le indicazini ho scaricando un file Second_Life_3_7_14_292638_i686.tar.bz2
<dd_> adessosuppongo lo dovrei installare e lanciare
<dd_> comesi fa?
<dd_> apt-get install Second_Life_3_7_14_292638_i686.tar.bz2 ?
<dd_> cosi?
<dd_> no
<jester-> dd_: tar = .zip, quindi va scompattata e poi leggere i file s readme e install se ci sono,
<dd_> nelfilereadmeleggo:"If you are running a 64-bit Linux distribution then           you will need its 32-bit compatibility environment installed, but           this configuration is not currently supported."
<dd_> quindi visto che io sto su una macchinaa 64 bits non posso fare funzionare secondlife?
<jester-> dd_: serve il gioco a 64bit
<dd_>  e se scaricassi la versione per windows e lafacessi girare sotto wine?
<dd_> ??
<jester-> prova
<dd_> conwine?
<dd_> con wine intendi prova?
<jester-> keh
<jester-> eh
<dd_> caspita,ilsito di secondlife si accorge che ho una macchina linux enonmi propone  lo scarico della versione per windows
<jester-> dd_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=583345
<dd_> domaniloleggo conpiu' attenzione,comunque ritengoche scaricando  laversionedisecondlifeper windows edutilizzando wine siamoooooltopiu' semplice
<dd_> a propositodibit32o 64
<dd_> laversione di secondlife per windows da far iare sotto wine deve essere a 64 o a 32 bit?
<dd_> ovviamente se impostoinwine lacompatibilita' conwindows xp sdovra' essere a 32 ma seimposto compatibilita' a windows 7 potrebbe essere a 64 bit?
<dd_> chissa'
<dd_> domani seho tempo approfondisco
<dd_> a proposito quasi certamente per me windows puo' andare affanculo =D
<jester-> li spiega come fare da ubuntu
<jester->     sudo apt-get install ia32-libs   e poi lanci ./install.sh
<salentos> salve ragazzi una domanda ma chi di voi quando accende ubuntu compare una schermata nera e perche
<jester-> salentos: e poi parte?
<salentos> con mint no succede
<salentos> si parte ma ci mette di piu
<salentos> jester
<salentos> grazie
<jester-> fscheda grafica?
<salentos> ci mette quasi un minuto
<salentos> scheda ati 4000
<jester-> hai pacioccato qualche driver?
<salentos> penso di no sono quelli proprietari
<salentos> almeno ora vedo
<salentos> jester
<salentos> si jester sono quelli proprietari che devo fare allora
<jester-> toglierli
<jester-> ati se non per ultime schede v con i rdeon
<salentos> quindi lascio quelli open
<jester-> si
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-28
<Marco19-19> Salve gente , ho il seguente problema , come ri solvere  ? :::::  Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<Marco19-19> nON RIESCO AD AGGIORNARE
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<kalce> io uso 14.04 e non sò come formattare una chiavetta usb
<enzotib> kalce, da GParted, probabilmente devi installarlo
<kalce> enzotib , molte grazie
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<maxTo> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | maxTo
<ubot-it> maxTo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxTo> ho un piccolo problema. Ieri stavo upgradando alla vesione 14.04 e, colpo di fortuna, è andata via la corrente
<glpiana> maxTo, riesci ad avviare in recovery mode?
<maxTo> ora non parte più nulla . Preciso che non sono un esperto ... anzi
<maxTo> no
<glpiana> maxTo, sai come faree non si avvia o non sai come fare?
<maxTo> non si avvia
<glpiana> maxTo, hai una live a disposizione?
<maxTo> si
<glpiana> maxTo, allora avvia da live e poi vieni qui
<glpiana> scegli ovviamente di provare e non di installare
<maxTo> ora sono al lavoro ... lo farò questa sera
<glpiana> ok
<maxTo> anche se ho una mezza idea di scaricare l'installazione della 14.04 e piallare il pc
<maxTo> grazie comunque
<glpiana> maxTo, come preferisci
<John360> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | John360
<ubot-it> John360: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<John360> posso chiederti un aiuto?
<glpiana> !chiedi | John360
<ubot-it> John360: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<John360> scusami XD allora:
<John360> mi sto cimentando con il kernel di linux, perchè ho bisogno di applicare una patch per supportare una parte della mia macchina, siccome non l'ho mai fatto sto trovando qualche difficoltà, la prima è: ho scaricato i sorgenti dal software center, ma dove si trova il pacchetto da scompattare adesso?
<glpiana> John360, se hai scaricato il sorgente, dovrebbe essere già scompattato in /usr/src
<enzotib> no, mi pare che scarica un tar.g
<enzotib> tar.gz*
<John360> in effetti c'è parecchia roba
<John360> però tra questi c'è il pacchetto
<glpiana> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<John360> è un tar.bz2
<John360> sisi sto seguendo quella guida :)
<John360> o meglio, è un collegamento a un archivio
<Manu> Buon giorno gruppo, ho un problema ad usare l'editor titoli animati di Openshot
<Manu> quando voglio modificare un titolo mi riferisce cosi (Per questa operazione è richiesto Blender, la suite open source per la creazione di contenuti 3D (http://www.blender.org). Per favore, controlla le preferenze di OpenShot ed assicurati che l'eseguibile di Blender sia corretto. Questa impostazione dovrebbe corrispondere al percorso dell'eseguibile 'blender' sul tuo computer. Assicurati anche che punti alla versione 2.62 o superiore 
<glpiana> Manu, hai blender installato sul pc?
<Manu> lo sto reinstallando da usf
<Manu> usc
<Manu> ho seguito mille guide su forum ecc ma senza risultati
<glpiana> Manu, ok, quando termina, inserisci il persocrso corretto nelle preferenze di openshot (penso sia in /usr/bin/blender )
<Manu> ok ci provo appena finisce
<John360> vi espongo direttamente il principio del problema: voglio aggiungere il supporto al led del touchpad per segnalare l'acceso-spento, ci avete già provato o conoscete una soluzione meno invasiva?
<Manu> glpiana: Percorso Blender: /usr/bin/blender  Output errore: No frame was found in the output from Blender
<Manu> ho provato a inserire in path come hai consigliato ma non da risultati positivi :/
<enzotib> mai visto un touchpad con il LED :)
<Manu> in /usr/bin/blender c'e' l'ho trovato ma non riesce a riconoscerlo openshot
<John360> come no? XD tutti gli hp lo hanno (si purtroppo ho preso un hp, ma 3 anni fa non ne capivo molto, di hw almeno)
<enzotib> gli HP sono ottimi laptop, a mio parere
<enzotib> quelli business, non conosco quelli consumer
<John360> beh se devi prendere una workstation ovviamente quella la faranno decentemente
<John360> ma il mio... non so come definirlo... è un i7 2gen ma windows me lo trattava come un amd di 10-15 anni fa
<John360> ubuntu va molto meglio, ma non diresti di essere su un i7
<John360> i componenti non collaborano bene tra di loro, non è assemblato nel migliore dei modi...
<John360> ho imparato qualcosina dall'università, vedendo che i colleghi "geni" usavano tutti Dell...
<John360> ovviamente se non provo con mano mia non so, quindi probabilmente il prossimo sarà un dell, ma per ora mi trovo qui a tentare ostinatamente di far funzionare quel maledetto LED, dato che già ho perso l'uso del lettore di impronte e della scheda video dedicata :|
<John360> quindi, qulacuno mi darebbe una mano a recuperare almeno quel led? XD
<Rebecca92> John360, vendere l'hp su un mercatino e prendere un dell (o un samsung) ? :D
<Rebecca92> cmnq dicci che hp hai , magari qualcuno ha risolto
<John360> no, non ci riesco XD ho un problema col vendere le cose che mi hanno dato soddisfazioni, ho ancora tutte le console a partire dal nes, e non do i giochi per sconti XD
<John360> il mio è un hp 6099el
<John360> ho cercato davvero tanto su internet, ma purtroppo ho scoperto solo che per il led non c'è supporto, quindi qualcuno ha deciso di scrivere qualche linea di codice da se
<John360> per la scheda video è un altro casino perchè appena attivo un driver proprietario mi va in low graphic mode al riavvio (mi son trovato a dover ripristinare i driver standard da riga di comando dopo 5 giorni che usavo ubuntu -.-)
<Rebecca92> se è stata scritta quella riga, perchè non la implementi ? cnmq, noto che per il tuo modello c'è il richiamo del cordone di alimentazione, hai dato una occhiata ?
<John360> no :|
<Rebecca92> spe, la scheda che  è ?
<John360> mi dici a cosa ti riferisci?
<John360> la scheda video dici?
<John360> è una ati radeon 7000 hd
<John360> più o meno
<John360> ora ti dico con precisione
<Rebecca92> John360, http://punto-informatico.it/4128863/PI/Brevi/hp-cambia-milioni-cavi.aspx
<Rebecca92> John360, usa i driver aperti . funziona di certo meglio che con i proprietari
<John360> il problema è che con i driver aperti non mi fa usare la scheda video, perchè non c'è modo di cambiare da quella intel a quella integrata (ati)
<Rebecca92> uhm, da bios non puoi disabilitare la intel ?
<John360> ho letto il problema del cavo, io ho un 035 per fortuna, però ho dovuto sostituire l'alimentatore
<John360> mmm sai non ci avevo pensato... credo di no, perchè non mi pare di aver mai visto impostazioni delle schede video, ma darò una controllata
<John360> se non si potesse disabilitare da bios, avresti un altro suggerimento? XD
<John360> è assurdo che ubuntu non permetta di decidere quale scheda video utlizzare...
<Rebecca92> scrivere la xorg.conf in modo da fare ignorare la intel
<Rebecca92> ?
<John360> centinaia di portatili hanno la doppia...
<John360> mmm dove si trova? XD
<John360> così almeno vedo che c'è scritto
<Rebecca92> John360, lo devi creare da zero
<John360> eh ma... non ho la più pallida idea di cosa scriverci... c'è qualche guida online?
<John360> ne di dove inserire il file
<migal> Ciao, sto studiando C e la compilazione. Vedo che in ubuntu non è preinstallato gpp (il preprocessore). Non ho capito se gcc ha un preprocessore indipendente o mi servità gèpp per programmi piu complessi.
<cybernova> migal, gcc si porta dietro cpp che è il preprocessore c
<migal> Cybernova: se ho capito bene allora gcc: preprocessore + compilatore, as: assembler, ld: linker.
<labrador1787> buongiorno a tutti
<cybernova> migal, gcc ha tutto quello che serve per compilare un programma c
<labrador1787> come posso avere la lista ??
<cybernova> !list | labrador1787
<ubot-it> labrador1787: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<labrador1787> sono nuovo sinceramente e non lo so usare come posso fare ??
<glpiana> labrador1787, che lista vuoi?
<labrador1787> film
<akis24> non della spesa immagino
<glpiana> labrador1787, e cosa non hai capito del messaggio di ubot-it ?
<labrador1787> sto solo chiedendo non so usare questo programma
<glpiana> labrador1787, questo canale non è dedicato al download di film. spero di essere stato chiaro
<labrador1787> ho capito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cybernova> glpiana, e nemmeno ti darà supporto per attività illegali
<cybernova> labrador1787,
<labrador1787> ok almeno si puo parlare???
<cybernova> labrador1787, no
<glpiana> labrador1787, se l'argomento è il supporto di ubuntu sì, altrimenti puoi joinare #ubuntu-it-chat
<labrador1787> era il canale s
<labrador1787> che volevo grazie
<shadow91> salve  avrei  un  problemino
<shadow91> allora  ho  installato  cairo  dock  su  lubuntu
<shadow91> e   quando  seleziono  cairo  e  metto  la  pass  non  mi  fa  entrare  ,  ce  un  qualcosa  x tornare  indietro?
<shadow91> ?
<akis24> shadow91: fai il login regolare come sempre vedi se entri
<shadow91> ok  provo  a dopo
<shadow91> non  mi  fa  + entrare   :(       ki  mi  aiuta?
<glpiana> shadow91, arrivi al login manager?
<shadow91> glpiana:  si
<glpiana> shadow91, che sessioni hai a disposizione?
<shadow91> glpiana:  metto  la  pass   e  ritorna  al  login
<glpiana> shadow91, che sessioni hai a disposizione?
<shadow91> glpiana:   la mia  e  guest
<glpiana> shadow91, none, sessioni non utenti
<shadow91> glpiana:  che  sessioni  scusa?
<glpiana> shadow91, xfce, lxde. openbox, gnome...
<shadow91> glpiana: lxde   avevo provato  cairo  dock    ma  quando  inserivo  la  pass  non  entravo
<glpiana> shadow91, ok, ma che sessioni puoi selezionare dal manager di login?
<shadow91> glpiana: alcune  lubuntu  netbook  e  open box
<glpiana> shadow91, non entri con nessuna di queste?
<shadow91> glpiana:  no, tanto  sono con  una  macchina  virtuale,  penso ke  dovro reistallare
<glpiana> shadow91, sai passare in console?
<shadow91> glpiana:  terminale  si
<glpiana> shadow91, vai in terminale ed esegui il login
<glpiana> shadow91, poi scrivi: df
<aleks_> ciao ragazzi,  ho un dubbio, da qualche giorno il bootstrap del mio sistema (14.04, de unix) è piu lento del solito, inizialmente davo la colpa di ciò a due applicazioni che si avviano e lavorano in background, ma nonostante la loro disintallazione il pc continua ad essere rallentato, premetto che ho un paio di cose installate, ok, ma nessun file particolare, nulla... noto inoltre una particolare lentezza del terminale, è il cas
<glpiana> aleks_, de unix?
<aleks_> *unity
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> aleks_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> con sudo davanti
<glpiana> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aleks_> fatto, non ha otput il comando se x gli errori, vero?
<glpiana> aleks_, è giusto che non dia output
<glpiana> aleks_, scrivi: uname -a          e copia qui la riga
<aleks_> Linux aleks-Aspire-5552G 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:45:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> aleks_, riavvia
<John360> sapete il comando per scaricare i sorgenti della versione di linux correntemente installata?
<glpiana> !kernel | John360
<ubot-it> John360: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<John360> sto seguendo proprio quella guida :)
<John360> ma mi ricordavo si potesse scaricare direttamente il pacchetto della versione installata
<glpiana> John360, cito dalla guida: Se si desidera usare la versione del kernel Linux modificata dagli sviluppatori di Ubuntu, è possibile prelevarla dai repository, installando il pacchetto linux-source. Questa versione ha il vantaggio di contenere driver e componenti aggiuntivi che gli sviluppatori di Ubuntu hanno ritenuto di integrare nel kernel, ma per contro potrebbe non essere sempre aggiornata rispetto all'ultima versione del kernel Linux ufficia
<glpiana> le.
<glpiana> John360, sempre alle prese col led?
<John360> si :D
<glpiana> John360, hai provato a premere fn+spazio?
<aleks_> c'è qualcuno on?
<John360> si lo conosco il trucchetto ma non è quello che voglio
<glpiana> !nessuno | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> John360, ok
<aleks_> glpiana nn ho letto più dall'ultimo mio mess, mi è sconnesso il pc
<glpiana> <glpiana> aleks_, riavvia
<aleks_> dico, nn noto nessuna differenza, inolte mi spieghi il comando?
<aleks_> già fatto
<John360> quello spegne il led, io voglio la funzione normale del led, cioè touchpad abilitato:luce bianca, disabilitato:rossa
<glpiana> aleks_, il comando configura pacchetti non configurati se ce ne sono
<aleks_> mmh, niente, cioè, hai presente la schermata di avvio con i relativi accessi agli utenti della macchina? ecco, dopo aver messo la password il pc perde una decina di secondi prima di partire rogolarmente, cosa che prima non avveniva
<glpiana> aleks_, prova con una sessione ospite
<John360> glpiana, come mai al download del pacchetto del kernel, mi richiede di installare un altro pacchetto che sembra lo stesso? linux-source-3.13.0
<glpiana> John360, non ho capito, riformula per cortesia
<aleks_> ho disabilitato la sessione ospite, accedo con un utente standard
<glpiana> aleks_, motivo di questa scelta?
<John360> scusami, allora: io sono andato su synaptic e ho cercato il pacchetto linux-source (versione 3.13.0.34.40), ho provato a installarlo ma mi impone di installare un pacchetto secondario che sarebbe lo stesso ma versione 3.13.0.34.60, come mai?
<glpiana> John360, in un terminale scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-source
<glpiana> !paste | John360
<ubot-it> John360: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aleks_> con un utente standard l'accesso è veloce, per sbaglio avevo messo un file vuoto nella cartella / (che si chiama cartella root?), adesso lho tolto, non può essere questo ovviamente, vero? comunque ho disabilitato la sessione utente perchè mi da fastidio, devo accedere solo io
<John360> ah, scusate il lungo post, ora eseguo il comando
<glpiana> aleks_, non capisco cosa intendi per utente standard. con che utente entri normalmente?
<aleks_> amministratore
<John360> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168037/
<janie> Salve a tutti! Chiedo aiuto, credo vada bene anche un utente non troppo esperto. Devo installare un software (scribus) sul mio ubuntu 12.10 e non ci riesco. Ci sono le istruzioni dettagliate (per scemi) ma non ne vengo a capo nemmeno con quelle...anyone? magari contattatemi in privato se volete regalarmi cinque minuti del vostro tempo ^_^
<aleks_> ho due utenti, uno standard e uno admin, accedo con l'admin, ma sto studiando a tempo perso http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<glpiana> aleks_, intendi root? o un utente che può usare sudo?
<glpiana> !eol | janie
<ubot-it> janie: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<glpiana> John360, puoi prendere l'immagine di synaptic?
<glpiana> !image | John360
<ubot-it> John360: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aleks_> glpiana, ci sono due tipi di utente per gli account della macchina, utente standard e amministratore, con l'amministratore posso usare il sudo, si, con l'utente mi pare di no, si può accedere al root in altro modo se non con sudo su tramite terminale di un admin?
<John360> certo, qui su ubuntu come si fa lo screen? (non mi prendete in giro, lo uso da un paio di settimane XD)
<aleks_> stamprsist
<janie> cos'è synaptic? cos'è una repository? AIUTO :D sono seriamente imbranata, non scherzo.. ^^"
<glpiana> aleks_, sì, attivando root. ma potendo usare sudo ha poco tempo. quindi hai due utenti. e uno dei due entra senza problemi, l'altro a rilento. che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<glpiana> janie, in quella guida è tutto spiegato, e ci sono i link con altre speigazioni per parole che ignori, tipo repositories
<aleks__> glpiana, mi è crashata la pagina, nn ho letto dal mio ultimo mess scusa
<glpiana> janie, ma ti consiglio di installare una versione supportata e di lasciare perdere la 12.10
<glpiana> aleks_, sì, attivando root. ma potendo usare sudo ha poco tempo. quindi hai due utenti. e uno dei due entra senza problemi, l'altro a rilento. che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<glpiana> *poco senso (non tempo)
<janie> glpiana, volentieri ed al più presto...ma quando cambierò pc, il mio notebook è seriamente troppo datato per reggere di meglio, stavo pensando anche di passare ad una derivata più "light" :)
<glpiana> janie, allora nel caso metti la 12.04, che ha ancora supporto fino all'anno prossimo
<aleks__> glpiana: l'utente root non è inoltre poco sicuro? si ho due utenti, l'amministratore a rilento, l utetnte standard va liscio
<aleks__> k
<janie> comunque adesso provo a seguire la guida, ma ci avevo già tentato (con una guida di aranzulla) e senza risultati. @glpiana grazie comunque :)
<glpiana> aleks__, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<aleks__> janie, caratteristiche pc?
<glpiana> janie, in pratica devi editare sources.list e modificare i nomi dei server
<glpiana> aleks__, invece di domandare cose agli altri perchè non rispondi alle domande che vengono fatte a te?
<janie> catorcio 2007... (non so cosa sia sources.list e non so cosa siano i server...mi metterei anche a sperimentare come è mio solito ma fare esperimenti con quest'affare mi pare improbabile)
<janie> glpiana tipo centrino duo con 1gb di ram, catorcio insomma
<glpiana> janie, segui la guida che ti ho indicato
<aleks_> glpiana scusami, è la terza volta che mi crasha la pagina
<aleks_> uso unity dicevo
<aleks_> janie, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop guida alla scelta del de
<glpiana> !unityreset | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<glpiana> !gnomereset | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<janie> glpiana mi metto al lavoro, grazie! aleks_ grazie per il consiglio, darò sicuramente un'occhiata ^_^
<aleks_> thx glpiana
<aleks__> il problema persiste, è un processo che si attiva un background sto installando il pacchetto bum  per il boot-up manager e vediam
<John360> glpiana, scusa il ritardo http://postimg.org/image/jfu0fef21/87479b3c/
<glpiana> aleks__, non penso bum serva ancora, ma prova. ma ha poco senso imho. se fosse un servizio rallenterebbe anche l'altro utente
<glpiana> John360, chiudi synaptic e apri un terminale
<aleks__> no, qualcosa che ho attivato io in background per il mio account
<glpiana> aleks__, se hai resettato tutto non dovrebbe più persistere. contrlla comuqnue con top o con ps aux
<glpiana> John360, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<aleks__> e allora perchè mi perde temo x accedere cn l'amministrator?
<glpiana> aleks__, controlla con top e con ps aux
<aleks__> controllo, ma nn vedo processi conosciuti
<glpiana> !paste | aleks__
<ubot-it> aleks__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aleks__> x
<John360> stessa situazione di prima
<glpiana> John360, in che senso? hai mica riaperto synaptic?
<aleks__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168207/
<aleks__> forse ho trovato
<aleks__> wallch, l avevo disintallato ma è comunque nella lista dei programmi avviabili all'avvio
<aleks__> glpiana riavvio e sn di nuovo qui
<glpiana> ok
<aleks_> glpiana, il problema persiste, dici che è una cosa per la quale devo crucciarmi?
<John360> glpiana, si, non dovevo? XD
<Neofito> ciao
<Neofito> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> aleks_, fai sta prova. crea un nuov utente, aggiungilo a sudo in modo tale che anche lui sia amminstratore (controlla quali gruppi ha attualemnte il tuo amministratore e quali l'utente normale e adegua quello nuovo)
<glpiana> aleks_, poi vedi se il nuovo utente ha rallentamenti o meno
<aleks_> giusto, hai ragione
<glpiana> John360, no, dovevi solo dare quel comando e dirmi quando finiva
<John360> rifatto, ha finito
<glpiana> John360, chiudi synaptic e scrivi. sudo apt-get upgrade   (già che ci siamo)
<glpiana> !ciao | Neofito
<ubot-it> Neofito: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Neofito> un informazione ho un toshiba satellite a100 su cui vorrei installare ubuntu 14.04.01
<Neofito> lo posso fare?
<glpiana> Neofito, che processore ha e quanta ram ha?
<Neofito> 448 MB
<Neofito> Intel Celeron
<glpiana> Neofito, ubuntu no di sicuro
<Neofito> che metto Lubuntu?
<aleks_> Neofito, http://lxde.org/
<John360> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> Neofito, lubuntu forse potrebbe girare, prova. eventualemnte ci sono cose più leggere uscendo dalle *buntu (nel caso ne parliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat )
<glpiana> John360, ora sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Neofito> ok
<Neofito> grazie aleks
<Neofito> provo quello
<aleks_> ha come requisiti mini 400mb di ram e il tuo processore
<aleks_> è quello
<John360> fatto, mi ha installato entrambi quei pacchetti, cioè la versione che finisce con 40 e la 60
<Neofito> su mac invece dove ho 2 Gb vado tranquillo?
<Neofito> con ubuntu
<glpiana> John360, ok
<John360> li trovo in source vero?
<Neofito> Processore 2,66 Ghz Intel Core due
<Neofito> 2GB Ram DDR3
<glpiana> John360, sì
<aleks_> Neofito, sul mac puoi mettere ubuntu 14.04 si
<aleks_> in ogni caso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<Neofito> Thanks a lot  Aleks
<John360> glpiana, grazie per la pazienza, spero di non avere altri problemi :)
<aleks_> nada
<aleks_> glpiana, con l'account amministratore nuovo perde comunque quei secondi, è un po meno lento, ma è sicuramente piùlento ad accedere rispetto ad un account utente standard, devo pensare che è normale quindi? anche se è una novità, dopo averlo formattato era velocissimo
<aleks_> l
<stefano> ciao
<glpiana> aleks_, a me sembra uno strano comportamento in ogni caso. non so spiegarmelo senza altre informazioni
<laurenzius> salve ragazzi, ho la 14.04.1 lts appena installata e non mi rileva il mio kindle nemmeno come archivio usb..
<glpiana> laurenzius, se ora è collegato, digita in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> laurenzius, lo colleghi via usb?
<laurenzius> si
<laurenzius> ed è collegato
<glpiana> allora dai il comando che ti ho detto
<glpiana> !paste | laurenzius
<ubot-it> laurenzius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laurenzius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168714/
<glpiana> laurenzius, non lo vedo, è collegato a un hub o a una presa diretta del pc?
<laurenzius> presa diretta del pc, cavo microusb che non è il suo, anche se il led del kindle  acceso e risulta in ricarica
<nnn_> chi si ricorda il link riguardo l'installazione della gtx750 ti?
<glpiana> laurenzius, cosa devi fare da ubuntu? caricare libri?
<glpiana> nnn_, sarebbe?
<laurenzius> il cavo con cui l'ho collegato non è il suo
<laurenzius> si vorrei caricarci dei libri
<nnn_> glpiana per il fatto del nomodeset, c'era na guida per la corretta installazione dei driver proprietari della 750 ti e l'aggiunta nella repository ma non l'ho trovata
<glpiana> laurenzius, io non posso farci nulla, ma penso che un cavo microusb valga l'altro, se funzionante e non danneggiato
<glpiana> laurenzius, hai già provato kindle cloud reader?
<glpiana> nnn_, ah stiamo parlando di una shceda grafica
<laurenzius> no non l'ho mai provato
<glpiana> nnn_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers prova qui
<glpiana> laurenzius, ti do il link. vedi se serve a quel che devi fare tu
<glpiana> laurenzius, https://read.amazon.com/
<laurenzius> ok grazie
<glpiana> laurenzius, altriemtni nei repository trovi calibre che potrebbe fare al caso tuo
<glpiana> laurenzius, di più non so dirti, non avendo un kindle
<nnn_> glpiana thx
<laurenzius> appena scaricato ma sembra che nemeno lui lo rilevi
<laurenzius> ok grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> laurenzius, io non lo vedo nell'elenco dei dispositivi collegati. prova a staccarlo, riattaccarlo, e a dare nel temrinale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | laurenzius
<ubot-it> laurenzius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laurenzius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168770/
<laurenzius> io quasi quasi penso che sia il cavetto il problema
<glpiana> laurenzius, possibile
<akis24> ciao
<John360> Ri-ciao :)
<John360> ho un ulteriore problema con l'applicazione della patch al kernel, mi dice che una parte non è stata applicata, ma non mi dice il perchè, sapreste aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !paste | John360
<ubot-it> John360: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<John360> scusami, non pensavo fosse lungo come post
<glpiana> John360, non hai capito lo scopo del link indicato
<glpiana> John360, tu applichi una patch usando un comando da terminale, giusto?
<John360> esatto, non ho capito, ti incollo il risultato?
<glpiana> John360, comando e risultato
<John360> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169026/
<John360> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169030/
<John360> questo è il contenuto del reject
<John360> glpiana, se non mi dice che eccezione è stata lanciata come faccio a risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> John360, quella patch è per kernel 2.6, non per il 3.qualcosa che usi tu
<glpiana> ed è roba di 3 anni fa tra l'altro
<John360> si ho visto ma essendo l'unica che ho trovato...
<John360> aggiunge delle linee di codice riguardanti il led appunto (le ho viste velocemente)
<John360> dovrei andare a modificare le cose manualmente?
<glpiana> John360, non so
<glpiana> scappo
<John360> va bene, grazie lo stesso :)
<davide> pidgin è come skype
<davide> io ho pidgin su ubuntu 14.04 il mio amico skype con windows 7 pooso chattare o devo avere anche io skype
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<davide> >jester> mi aiuti
<davide> per piacere
<jester-> davide: circa?
<krabador> !skype | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<davide> 02:10:50 PM - davide: pidgin è come skype
<davide> 02:11:40 PM - davide: io ho pidgin su ubuntu 14.04 il mio amico skype con windows 7 pooso chattare o devo avere anche io skype
<jester-> akis24: mai usato pidgin ma dubito che i due si parlino
<jester-> davide:  mai usato pidgin ma dubito che i due si parlino
<davide> allora che devo installare skype
<jester-> davide: basta usare skype su entrambi i pc
<davide> cosa usi
<jester-> skypw quando mi serve e non mi piacciono i multi
<krabador> per usare skype con pidgin va installato un plugin , ma in skype sono , con l'ultima versione, cambiati i criteri di accesso, le precedenti non fanno più il login
<davide> ok grazie
<krabador> plugin di terze parti hanno problemi
<krabador> in ogni caso , il plugin per pidgin necessita comunque di skype per funzionare
<John360> ciao :)
<John360> ho un dubbio riguardo il post installazione del kernel appena ricompilato: che succede dopo il riavvio? :-|
<akis24> John360: e se non riavvi come puoi sapere ..
<akis24> John360: considera che hai applicato una patch non adatta per quel kernel comunque come ti diceva glpiana
<John360> ah hai seguito la mia "storia"
<John360> meglio XD
<krabador> potrebbe esplodere tutto , non funzionare qualcosa, o semplicemente non succede niente
<John360> allora, alla fine ho controllato il codice e aggiunto una riga che non veniva inserita manualmente, è anche facile da capire, nonostante studio solo java
<John360> sono solo un paio di metodi in più e un paio di righe di codice che utilizzano quei metodi
<John360> dopo il make mi ha chiesto se volevo attivare il supporto al led, quindi TEORICAMENTE è andato tutto bene
<akis24> John360: provare per credere
<John360> anche se la patch è per un kernel precedente, questa ha modificato dei file che sembra non siano stati toccati da allora
<akis24> John360:  infatti hai detto di aver trovato solo questa in giro e null'altro
<John360> esatto, niente di più recente
<John360> la mia domanda è: nella pagina del tutorial sembra che i kernel saranno presenti entrambi e in caso non vada bene il nuovo posso avviare il  precedente, è vero? XD
<John360> "Riavviare il computer e quindi scegliere il nuovo kernel installato.  Se ci sono problemi, riavviare la macchina e utilizzare il vecchio kernel."
<John360> dice questo, ma non dice come fare XD
<akis24> !chat | John360:
<ubot-it> John360:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<John360> ah... ma io sto parlando di questa pagina comunque: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<John360> mi devo spostare lo stesso nella chat libera?
<akis24> si John360
<John360> va bene, grazie lo stesso per le risposte :)
<fabrizio> salve a tutti io uso zorin os , dove posso trovare ( se esiste un chat dedicata ?
<krabador> vedi sul loro sito, tra le risorse di supporto
<fabrizio> grazie
<Daria> ciao
<Daria> ho conosciuto oggi il sistema operativo di Ubuntu, e volevo sapere se, nonostante le mie scarse competenze tecnologiche, mi convenisse scaricarlo
<krabador> Daria, in che PC lo useresti?
<Daria> io ho un portatile, windows 8
<krabador> che CPU , scheda video, e quanta RAM hai?
<Daria> AMD A4- 1200 APU , HD graphics , 1.00 GHz , RAM: 2 GB, di cui utilizzabile 1,44. In più però ho una chiavetta da 500 GB
<Daria> E sistema operativo a 64 bit
<krabador> beh , sei l'unica al mondo ad avere una chiavetta da 500gb
<Daria> beh è grande, e me ne rimangono 447, ma dovrebbero comunque bastare!
<krabador> comunque , puoi scaricare Ubuntu , fare una penna USB , farla partire in avvio, scegliere l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<krabador> così provi il sistema
<krabador> vedi se fa quello che ti serve
<krabador> e se ti piace
<Daria> perfetto, allora provo adesso.
<Daria> posso permettermi anche l'ultima versione?
<krabador> si
<Daria> ho fatto partire il download,  ma come faccio per salvare il sistema nella penna USB?
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usando questo programma
<krabador> formatta la penna prima
<Daria> la formattazzione non richiede l'eliminazione di ciò che c'è dentro giusto?
<enzotib> Daria, certo che perdi tutto quello che c'è sulla penna
<Daria> Enzo, scusa la mia ignoranza, allora prima trasferisco quello che ho dentro
<krabador> Daria, infatti si deve usare appositamente per questo scopo
<Daria> krabador, purtroppo non ho un'altra penna così grande per poter trasferire il contenuto. è proprio necessaria la formattazione?
<krabador> Daria, fa una cartella sul pc, e mettici il contenuto
<krabador> Daria, da quant'è questa pendrive?
<Daria> 2 gb , ma faccio come mi hai consigliato, trasferisco sul computer
<Daria> installare ubuntu provoca l'eliminazione del mio attuale sistema operativo?
<krabador> Daria, no, puoi installarlo a fianco
<krabador> ed avere una schermata all'avvio che ti fa scegliere il sistema
<Daria> ed è un'opzione che mi verrà chiesta durante l'installazione, questa dell'affiancamento del sistema operativo?
<krabador> si
<jester-> se non ha uefi
<krabador> in presenza di uefi la cosa va a complicarsi un po'
<krabador> ecco
<Daria> non ho idea di cosa sia uefi, perciò credo di non averlo
<krabador> Daria, puoi precisare il modello del notebook?
<Daria> è dell'ASUS
<krabador> Daria, che è come dire che sei italiana
<krabador> Daria, puoi precisare il modello del notebook?
<Daria> il modello è ASUS, può bastare o servono altre informazioni?
<krabador> Daria, stai prendendo in giro?
<krabador> asus è il marchio
<Daria> mi vergogno per l'ignoranza. Allora non so dove ricavare le informazioni sul modello
<Daria> se vado su pannello di controllo > sistema, posso darle informazioni utili?
<krabador> Daria, allora, guarda sotto il notebook
<krabador> c'è un'etichetta che ti dice che modello è
<Daria> ASUS F102B
<krabador> ok, c'è uefi, il che complica un po' l'installazione
<Daria> fino ad ora ho solo trasferito ubuntu in chiavetta
<krabador> prova allora, vedi se ti piace
<Daria> ma non l'ho ancora installato. posso farlo senza complicazioni nonostante abbia uefi?
<krabador> la procedura d'installazione è un po' piu' complessa
<krabador> ma si
<Daria> basta semplicemente che dopo l'installazione io possa utilizzare regolarmente anche windows 8. se è così procedo con l'installazione
<krabador> Daria, prima provalo tranqullamente
<krabador> verifica che faccia tutto quello che ti serv
<Daria> perfetto, veramente molto molto gentile. se dovessi avere altri problemi non tarderò a riscrivere
<krabador> torna tranquillamente quando vuoi
<krabador> anche per la procedura di installazione ù
<maxTo> ciao a tutti
<maxTo> ho un problema ieri stavo upgradando alla ver 14.04 e la corrente se n'è andata
<maxTo> e adesso il vecchio portatile non parte più
<krabador> maxTo, dove si blocca?
<maxTo> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<maxTo> mi compare la videata gnu grub
<maxTo> con le varie scelta
<krabador> maxTo, ecco, che succede quando selezioni la prima?
<maxTo> filesystem check or mount failed
<maxTo> e poi va al propmt dei comandi
<maxTo> control d will terminate ecc.
<krabador> maxTo, al riavvio, quando selezioni opzioni avanzate, quante voci poi hai ?
<maxTo> 5 voci
<maxTo> la proma che ho già provato
<maxTo> 2 recovery mode
<maxTo> 3 previous linux version
<maxTo> le ultime due memory test
<krabador> hai provato una previous linux version?
<maxTo> si si
<maxTo> niente
<krabador> allora, va in recovery mode
<maxTo> ci sono
<krabador> hai la voce netroot?
<maxTo> l'ulteriore problema è che sto cavolo di portatile non fa più il boot da cd altrimenti l'avrei già piallato
<maxTo> non ce l'ho
<maxTo> ho root o network
<maxTo> resume
<krabador> allora, seleziona root
<maxTo> clean
<maxTo> dpkg
<maxTo> ok
<maxTo> adesso sono sulla shell
<maxTo> e aspetta un comando
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> invio
<krabador> poi scrivi exit, e invio
<maxTo> fatto
<krabador> adesso seleziona la voce dpkg
<maxTo> qualcosa sta facendo
<krabador> dimmi cosa sta facendo
<maxTo> mi ha dato una serie di errori ora fa delle configurazioni
<krabador> che errori ha dato?
<maxTo> va troppo veloce
<maxTo> non ho fatto in tempo a vedere
<maxTo> cmq sta andando avanti
<krabador> dimmi cosa sta facendo
<maxTo> configurazioni di .....
<maxTo> ogni tanto rimuove qualcosa di obsoleto
<maxTo> ora fa installazioni
<maxTo> della nuova versione del file di configurazione ...
<krabador> alla fine , se torna al menu principale, seleziona la voce network , per abilitare la rete, riseleziona poi la voce dpkg, al termine della procedura, il sistema va a posto
<krabador> io devo allontanarmi, segui queste istruzioni, poi chiedi
<maxTo> grazie mille a presto
<krabador> di niente
<jakob_> salve ho un problema pesante con la scheda grafica. dopo un po che utilizzo il portatile vedo tutte righe bianche sparse e dopo un po va in blocco. qualche aiuto
<krabador> di che scheda grafica parliamo , e di che ubuntu
<jakob_> xubuntu 14 e la scheda grafica è una Mobility Radeon x600
<jakob_> xubuntu 14.04
<jakob_> qualcuno?
<jakob_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573671&p=4640278#p4640278 avevo da tempo aperto questa discussione magari potete aiutarmi li
<sayer> messaggio di prova
<sayer> sono passato da windows a linux, è questo il canale se ho qualche problema e bisogno di aiuto?
<krabador> se il linux che hai messo è Ubuntu, si
<jester-> sayer: winz  brasato?
<sayer> ubuntu 12.04 su un netpc e sul pc di casa
<sayer> brazato? che vuol dire?
<jester-> cancellato
<krabador> se l'hai tolto
<sayer> no in doppia configurazione.....
<jester-> xp?
<sayer> no windows 7
<sayer> però da linux ho tolto unity,non rimosso, e messo gnome
<jester-> fallback?
<sayer> fallback sarebbe?
<jester-> gnome-sesion-fallback per avere gnome in aggiunta
<sayer> si....
<sayer> buonanotte, grazie delladisponibilità
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-29
<Guest81751> salve
<ACENUMBER> Salve  ce   nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<oneup> buongiorno ragazzi
<oneup> vorrei ridimensionare la partizione ho ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7 e non posso fare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu in quanto spazio insufficente
<glpiana> oneup, prendi una schermata di gparted e postala
<glpiana> !image | oneup
<ubot-it> oneup: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oneup> ecco la schermata: http://i60.tinypic.com/wurlma.png
<glpiana> oneup, dammi 5 minuti
<oneup> tutto il tempo che vuoi
<oneup> .
<oneup> scuar ma era caduta la linea
<glpiana> oneup, ho visto. hai le partizioni disposte un po' male su sto disco
<oneup> mi aiuteresti a sistemarle se non e un problema per te
<glpiana> oneup, la vedo dura. hai una partizione di windows enorme e piena in mezzo
<oneup> e almeno aumentare un po di memoria in qella dove ci sta allocata ubuntu
<oneup> giusto per gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> oneup, sì può provare a spostare la swap verso la ntfs e allargare sda7
<glpiana> oneup, ma bisogna farlo da live, non si può dal sistema avviato
<oneup> ok e una volta avviato da cd che dovrei fare_
<glpiana> oneup, vieni qui e facciamo passo passo
<oneup> ok grazie gentilissimo
<oneup> ok ci sono
<oneup> adesso su ext4 non ho più la chiave posso ridimensionare quello?
<glpiana> oneup, prima sposta la swap più a destra che puoi, fino a raggiungere  l'inizio di sda5
<oneup> glpiana, non me la fa spostare
<glpiana> oneup, dimmi che ti dice
<glpiana> oneup, spe, ha il lucchetto?
<oneup> esatto c'è la chiave
<glpiana> oneup, clicca col destro sulla partizione di swap, dovrebbe mostrarti il comando swap off
<oneup> glpiana, fatto lucchetto tolto ma non mi ci fa spostare o meglio io lo trascino normalmente con il cursore
<glpiana> oneup, no, no. selezionala e ti apparirà il tasto modifica sotto la finestra delle partizioni
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Joshua^Dunamis> buon giorno
<oneup> glpiana, questo mi esce http://i59.tinypic.com/2mma88j.png
<glpiana> oneup, se clicchi col destro sulla swap, il menu che voci mostra?
<oneup> glpiana, elimina, ridimensiona , copia, formatta, swapon, informazioni
<glpiana> oneup, allora, proviamo ma non applichiamo nessuna modifica per ora. eliminala
<glpiana> oneup, poi clicchi su sda7 e la ridimensioni. la puoi aumentra di 5 giga
<glpiana> oneup, poi nello spazio non allocato di fianco a sda7 ricrei una swap, larga quanto ci sta. e mi mostri il risultato prima di applicare
<oneup> sda5 non 7
<glpiana> oneup, sda7 ho detto
<glpiana> quella in ext4
<oneup> glpiana, ho ridimensionato  http://i60.tinypic.com/2yv4g1u.png
<oneup> glpiana, adesso per creare una swap cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> oneup, l'hai allargata troppo
<glpiana> ho sbagliato io
<glpiana> oneup, non hai applicato ancora, vero?
<oneup> glpiana, nono
<oneup> glpiana, ho ridotto un po
<glpiana> oneup, quanta ram hai?
<oneup> glpiana, 6
<glpiana> oneup, wow
<glpiana> oneup, scolta, per allargare decentemente sta sda7 devi lasciare poco swap, tipo 2 giga
<glpiana> ma non potrai ibernare o sospendere il pc
<oneup> glpiana, vedi adesso: http://i62.tinypic.com/15cdah5.png
<glpiana> oneup, ora clicca su quello spazio non allocato tra sda7 e sda5 e creaci la swap
<oneup> glpiana, fatto http://i61.tinypic.com/vpknio.png
<glpiana> oneup, oki, applica le modifiche e dimmi quando hai fatto
<glpiana> oneup, torno tra meno di 10 minuti
<oneup> glparted, ok, comunque operazione completata
<glpiana> oneup, ok, ora riavvia e torna qui che vediamo di liberare spazio e fare gli aggiornamenti
<oneup> glpiana, ok ma non necessariamente da live giusto
<glpiana> oneup, no no, dalla tua installazione. così controlliamo se si avvia. se non dovesse partire, torna qui da live che sistemiamo
<Giadina> Buongiorno a tutti.....problemone con il lettore mpr Samsung......è sempre stato complicato inserirci dentro i files ma bene o male ci son sempre riuscita con molta difficoltà....da oggi, non so come mai, non riesco più a mettercela perchè mi dice che non può creare una cartella per quel file e inoltre non posso neanche piu formattare il device perche non mi compare nella lista dei device in particion KDE....come posso risolve
<jester-> Giadina: prova a ripartire col penultimo kernel
<Giadina> cosa è?????
<Giadina> per favore parla piu semplice
<jester-> Giadina: al boot lo vedi il menu grub?
<Giadina> non so neppure cosa è....
<jester-> Giadina: quando fa il boot parte diretto?
<Giadina> quando accendo il pc mi compare subito la scritta Samsung e si avvia il so
<Giadina> la cosa che mi interesserebbe è poter formattare il lettore.....solo questo
<Giadina> non capisco perchè non mi compare in gestore delle partizioni
<jester-> Giadina: mentre fa il boot pigia svelto e ripetutamente il tasto maiusc, compare il menu, vai in opzioini avanzate che lo ci sono i kernel precedenti e parti col primo in lista
<Giadina> ok....ci provo....mi garantisci che poi riesco a rientrare??? un'altra volta spippolando a questo modo non son riuscita piu a rientrare nel sistema operativo
<jester-> Giadina: certo che si
<jester-> quando riavvii torna come prima
<Giadina> il tasto maisuc sarebbe il SHIFT che sta sopra a CTRL alla sinistra della TASTIERA???
<jester-> Giadina: hho yess quello a sinistra sopra a control
<Giadina> perfetto, grazie, vado a provare e speriamo bene
<jester-> e sotto a bloc maiusc
<oneup> glpiana, non mi si avvia il sistema
<glpiana> oneup, oki, sei da live ora?
<oneup> glpiana, si
<glpiana> oneup, dimmi cosa succede all'avvio del pc
<oneup> glpiana, error: unknown filesystem
<glpiana> oneup, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | oneup
<ubot-it> oneup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oneup> Disk /dev/sda: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x3b799a93     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1698    13631488   27  Unknown /dev/sda2   *        1698        1710 
<glpiana> oneup, usa pastebin per cortesia, che così non si capisce niente
<oneup> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8176814/
<glpiana> oneup, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<oneup> glpiana, ok poi
<glpiana> oneup, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<oneup> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> oneup, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<oneup> ok
<glpiana> oneup, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<oneup> glpiana, l'ultimo comanda mi da not exist
<oneup> glpiana, ok ok fatto
<glpiana> oneup, sudo chroot /mnt
<Giadina> jester-: ....nulla da fare.....
<jester-> Giadina: boh si sarà scassato il lettore
<Giadina> non mi fa proprio scrivere nella cartella del lettore...mi dice che il protocollo smtp o roba simile, non si può modificare
<Giadina> no il lettore funziona bene
<Giadina> è ubuntu che da sempre problemi
<Giadina> sin dall'inizio....
<oneup> glpiana, chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<glpiana> oneup, la live che stai usando ha la stessa architettura di quella installata?
<ExPBoy> Giadina, prova a cambiare disco
<ExPBoy> probabilmente il supporto è andato
<Giadina> quale disco
<jk^> ciao a tutit
<jk^> tutti
<jester-> Giadina: è noto che per linux non esitono a quasi gui per cellofoni e lettori vari, dovresti virtualizzare winzoz e usare il duo driver
<ExPBoy> (smtp non c'entra nulla con il lettore)
<oneup> glpiana, no sto usando la verione 11 mentre quella installata e la 13
<Giadina> jester-:  mi sa che hai fatto errori di ortografia, non ho capito nulla
<glpiana> oneup, per architettura intendo 32 e 64 bit
<Giadina> ExPBoy: infatti non si chiama cosi.....una cosa simile
<oneup> glpiana sisi è la stessa
<Giadina> MTP
<Giadina> ho guardato ora
<jester-> Giadina: tu scendiiii dalle stellleeeeee
<ExPBoy> Giadina, e ma non sapendo bene il tipo di errore non possiamo inventarci le cose
<ExPBoy> lol
<Giadina> ExPBoy: ok, grazie lo stesso....ho provaTO...rimetto windows e non se ne parla piu
<Giadina> grazie a tutti
<ExPBoy> bene
<jester-> mha
<Giadina> jester-:  che c'è?
<oneup> glpiana, sisi è la stessa
<jester-> aiuti e ti danno pure dell'analfabeta
<Giadina> jester-: ...... ma che cavolo dici??? se rileggi cosa hai scritto non si capoiva bene
<ExPBoy> jester-, non sei imparato :P
<glpiana> oneup, scrivi uname -a
<jk^> ciao, ho un pc lentissimo, che dopo alcuni ripetuti crash ho dovuto formattare ed ora va ancora più lento di prima... ricordo che c'era una versione di ubuntu più leggera... era xubuntu o lubuntu?
<ExPBoy> capoiva?
<ExPBoy> ma come scrivi?
<Giadina> Giadina: è noto che per linux non esitono a quasi gui per cellofoni e lettori vari, dovresti virtualizzare winzoz e usare il duo driver
<Giadina> ti pare comprensibile?
<glpiana> jk^, entrambe. la più leggere è però lubuntu
<ExPBoy> a me si
<Giadina> ti ho anche ringraziato....boh
<oneup> glpiana, Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Giadina> cellofoni???
<jester-> Giadina: non sai cos'è un sistema virtualizzato?
<Giadina> winzoz?
<Giadina> jester-: ....io non son ferrata di informatica....VE L HO DETTO 20000 VOLTE
<jk^> ma ricordo che le provai a virtualizzare... quando win ancora me lo permetteva... e mi dava sempre un errore mi diceva che la mia CPU non aveva PAE
<jester-> Giadina: va b+ o sei mint o sei in vena di trollare
<Giadina> non so piu come dirvelo
<jk^> quindi dubito che possa installarle :\ o xubuntu o lubuntu :\
<krabador> Giadina, e allora armati di pazienza
<jester-> !virtualbox | Giadina
<ubot-it> Giadina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<shadow91> ciao  qualcono  ke  mi  aiuta?
<Giadina> sapete che vi dico??? siccome continuate a dirmi cose di cui non capisco nulla andate a quel paese e grazie per il vostro aiuto....
<ExPBoy> miiii
<jester-> mah
<glpiana> opun secondo
<jester-> pareva proprio mint
<glpiana> oneup, un secondo
<oneup> glpiana, non ho fretta
<jk^> ...ù
<glpiana> !qualcuno | shadow91 e non usare le k
<ubot-it> shadow91 e non usare le k: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<shadow91> allora  dopo  aver  installato   cairo  dock    su  lubuntu    non  mi  fa accedere  al mio  account
<shadow91> cioe'  se  metto  la  pass  mi  ritorna  alla  schermata  del   login
<ExPBoy> shadow91, sei quello di ieri?
<jk^> domanda tecnica: ho provato a virtualizzare xubuntu e lubuntu ultime versioni, mi dice che la mia CPU non ha pae... come potrei fare x installare ubuntu o qualche derivata più leggera su questo computer vecchissimo?
<glpiana> oneup, sei sicuro di avere installato la 32 bit?
<shadow91> ExPBoy:   si
<jester-> shadow91: rimuovila da recovery
<oneup> glpiana, ho la 64 specifica per la mia architettura
<krabador> jk^, lubuntu 14.04 , e provi l'opzione forcepae, da selezionare in boot , premendo f6
<glpiana> opscrivi: ma la live che stai usando è 32 bit
<glpiana> oneup,  ma la live che stai usando è 32 bit
<glpiana> oneup, non hai una 64 bit a disposizione?
<jk^> oddio me lo devo ricordare, ma quando ho installato non ricordo quell'opzione :\ grazie cmq krabador
<oneup> glpiana, mi sembra strano, cmq me la procuro
<akis24> jk^:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<glpiana> oneup, come ti sembra strano? la live che stai usando è 32bit di sicuro, guarda il kernel
<krabador> jk^, che sistema stai usando addesso ?
<jk^> xp ora
<glpiana> oneup, per confronto, scrivi: ls /mnt | grep lib          e fai vedere l'output
<oneup> glpiana, lib lib32 lib64
<jk^> ma va troppo lento, credo che questo pc deve andare in pensione, allora volevo tenerlo di riserva con un OS leggero sopra che almeno me lo facesse funzionare, xkè ora come ora xp (che prima andava decentemente) dopo quei numerosi crash di quest'estate si è rallentato ulteriormente ed è praticamente inutilizzibile
<krabador> jk^, e allora "  ma quando ho installato  " quando?
<jester-> lubbuntu pare un po abbandonata a e stessa
<jk^> quando ho installato in virtualbox
<glpiana> oneup, quella installata è 64 bit. devono avere la stessa architettura per fare chroot
<krabador> jk^, se hai cpu senza flag pae , questo è quanto si debba fare, da quando ubuntu ha kernel non-pae
<oneup> glpiana, ok trovo subito il cd
<glpiana> oneup, bene, attendo tuo nuove
<jk^> anche x ubuntu stesso e x le altre derivate si può forzare sta cosa del pae? :\
<jk^> che non so manco cosa casso è
<krabador> jk^, lo trovi nel link che ti ha mandato akis24
<jk^> è che vorrei provare per prima ubuntu per vedere se ci gira, se non ci gira vado a xubuntu e se non ci gira manco xubuntu, ripiego su lubuntu che mi avete detto che è abbandonata a se stessa
<glpiana> jk^, quanta ram hai?
<jk^> 2 GB ma sto da portatile è so-dimm...
<glpiana> jk^, processore?
<jk^> celeron M, 1,4 GHZ
<glpiana> la metti su usb?
<jk^> eh sì, penso proprio di sì
<glpiana> allora provane quante ne vuoi :D
<jk^> ehm no, dicevo per installarla :\
<jk^> non per provarla live
<jk^> sta dannata chat non scorre
<leonardo_g> Ragazzi mi serve aiuto con Xubuntu 14.04.1... Quello che voglio fare con il portatile sul quale lo ho installato è chiudere lo schermo e gestirlo in remoto tramite VNC... Il problema è che, nonostante io abbia impostato che, quando chiudo lo schermo, il portatile non si deve spegnere; quando lo chiudo il pc va comunque in blocco schermo e mi impedisce di connettermi con VNC. Come posso fare per risolvere il pr
<leonardo_g> oblema??
<striello> buongiorno, ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio scer aspire 5738g però dopo la sospensione il pc non si riavvia... ho provato a seguire delle iindicazioni nel forum ma non ha funzionato nulla...aiuto!
<glpiana> striello, e cosa hai già provato a fare?
<striello> quello scritto qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=343002
<striello> seguendo quelle indicazioni arrivo in fondo ma poi non so come salvare...io scrivo ^O ma non succede nulla...
<glpiana> striello, questo punto? "Ho provato, ma non so come devo salvare. Cioè, mi dice che per salvare devo premere ^0. E' corretto?"
<striello> si
<glpiana> striello, vuol dire che devi schiacciare ctrl+O
<striello> ah ok
<striello> allora provo
<striello> per ora grazie
<striello> forse ho bisogno di un aiutino in più...come faccio a modificare la riga?
<glpiana> striello, se hai aperto nano, devi spostarti con le frecce alla riga che ti interessa e poi scrivi
<striello> ok sono entrato in nano. su appare una scritta con un percorso e sotto posso scrivere... una volta scritto SLEEP_MODULE="uswsusp" gli dico di salvare e poi mi chiede se in dos o in mac... come e cosa fare?
<glpiana> striello, non capisco cosa stai scrivendo. hai modo di prendere una immagine?
<striello> ci provo
<glpiana> striello, premi ctrl+o
<striello> ok
<glpiana> striello, ci sei ancora?
<striello> e ora?
<striello> http://s11.postimg.org/xxlbb5x2b/Selezione_002.png
<glpiana> striello, premi invio
<glpiana> striello, poi ctrl+x
<striello> ok fatto
<jester-> striello: hai installato uswsusp?
<striello> si
<striello> è la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto il terminale
<jester-> sicuro?
<jester-> striello: ti ha chiesto?
<jester-> striello: se non hai installato uswsusp   quel file non serve a una sega
<striello> ho inserito ls -l /usr/lib/pm-utils/module.d/uswsusp , il terminale mi ha detto che non l'avevo e mi ha chiesto se installarlo e poi l'ho fatto
<glpiana> striello, dubito fortemente che il terminale ti chieda di installare i file se non  elencati da ls
<glpiana> striello, che comandi hai dato nel terminale?
<striello> ls -l /usr/lib/pm-utils/module.d/uswsusp
<glpiana> poi?
<striello> poi il terminale mi ha detto che non era presente e se volevo installare
<striello> gli ho detto S
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> prendi pelculo?
<glpiana> striello, fantasiosa ricostruzione
<striello> io?
<striello> no no fermi
<jester-> eh
<striello> io ho semplicemente scritto quello che ho trovato nel forum
<ExPBoy> mi piacerebbe vederla sta cosa
<striello> giuro
<glpiana> striello, ascolta: hai chiuso nano?
<striello> si
<glpiana> striello, bene, nel terminale hai ancora tutti i comandi che hai dato finora. mostraceli
<glpiana> con tanto di output e strane richieste di installazione
<jester-> e che dando s ha fatto da solo
<striello> ok
<striello> ok
<striello> http://s29.postimg.org/3uh99nn8n/Selezione_003.png
<glpiana> striello, io non vedo traccia di ciò che hai raccontato
<ExPBoy> io nemmeno
<striello> perchè nel frattempo il terminale l'ho chiuso e l'unico passaggio che non si vede è quello di questa fantomatica installazione
<ExPBoy> eggià
<striello> come posso farvi vedere cio?
<glpiana> striello, bene, scrivi: history
<striello> http://s28.postimg.org/x4lilkp4t/Selezione_004.png
<glpiana> striello, hai installato gksu, non altro
<striello> mmm...ok...quindi mi manca un pezzo mi pare di capire
<aleks_> come si mette la scheda di rete in monitor mode?
<glpiana> aleks_, non c'è supporto ai tentativi di connessione a reti non proprie
<Daria> Salve a tutti, stavo installando ubuntu. al primo passo dell'installazione ho coliccato "pro
<glpiana> striello, il file in questione c'è, per cui se quella guida ha senso potresti proseguire
<striello> ok sto installando uswsusp
<Daria> "prova e installa" . mi fa riavviare il computer ma poi non parte più niente. che fare?
<aleks_> voglio connettermi al ripetitore del mio wifi in realtà
<ExPBoy> aleks_, allora non ti serve
<jester-> aleks_: vai sul sito di aricrack
<ExPBoy> ti connetti e basta
<jester-> aircrack
<glpiana> Daria, all'avvio del pc con il dvd o la usb, quando vedi due icone in basso, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<jester-> Daria: come hai installato
<glpiana> aleks_, non ti serve metterla in monitor per collegarti alla wifi
<jester-> glpiana: ma daiiii deve testarsi la rete
<aleks_> devo cracckare la mia rete glpiana
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> jester-, eccerto, sciocchino che sono
<aleks_> cmq vado a mangiare, mi fccio sentire dopo
<glpiana> !troll | aleks_
<ubot-it> aleks_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<ExPBoy> ma che fanstasia
<jester-> poi si incazzerà accorgendosi che la wpa2 con piffero che la cracchi semplice
<striello> grazie a tutti!!
<glpiana> striello, dopo l'installazione di quel robo, dovrai rieditare il file probabilmente
<jester-> striello: ricontrolla il file
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> madu
<jester-> si ma tanto torna a dire che non va
<Daria> ho scaricato ubuntu e l'ho trasferito in chiavetta. Fatto ciò ho cliccato l'icona di installazione di ubuntu e ho cliccato "prova e installa". Mi fa riavviare il computer ma poi niente
<ExPBoy> prova e installa?
<jester-> Daria: o prova o installa
<jester-> [13:49:04] <glpiana> Daria, all'avvio del pc con il dvd o la usb, quando vedi due icone in basso, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<jester-> i giornate di utenti la bagno?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> come le ochette?
<ExPBoy> è venerdì
<jester-> se arriva kabratore mette subito mano a la vis'cia
<ExPBoy> lol
<Daria> No, io se clicco l'icona di ubuntu mi apre il "menu di ubuntu" e mi dà due opzioni :"prova e installa" e "ulteriori informazionI"
<Daria> io clicco la prima, mi fa riavviare il computer, ma dopo averlo riavviato, mi si apre windows normalmente
<cybernova> !installazione | Daria
<ubot-it> Daria: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Daria> perfetto, devo disattivare il "secure boot" però per questo devo avviare il BIOS, come si fa?
<cybernova> Daria, devi guardare nel manuale del tuo pc, dipende dal produttore
<Daria> ok
<KeresContorni> ciao a tutti, buon pomeriggio!
<KeresContorni> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 x64 e il mio portatile asus S500C
<KeresContorni> con la scheda video integrata intel hd4000
<cybernova> KeresContorni, che tipo di problemi?
<KeresContorni> quando connetto il monitor esterno in VGA da 24" o il monitor TV in HDMI
<KeresContorni> non li riconosce perfettamente
<KeresContorni> si vede l'immagine come se fosse sovrapposta
<KeresContorni> e nel monitor/tv non becca neanche la risoluzione
<KeresContorni> ho provato anche ad installare i driver dal sito della stessa intel
<KeresContorni> ma il problema rimane invariato
<enzotib> !enter | KeresContorni
<ubot-it> KeresContorni: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<KeresContorni> e il pannello di controllo di unity offre poche opzioni. Ok capito
<KeresContorni> volevo sapere se, tramite i log, posso capire il tipo di problema che mi si propone visto che al mio portatile ho necessità di attacarci un monitor esterno via vga o hdmi
<enzotib> KeresContorni, puoi guardare /var/log/Xorg.n.log, dove n è il numero del display
<KeresContorni> il pannello di controllo di ubuntu mi dice quando attacco il monitor da 24" che rileva un 23" e quando attacco la TV in htdmi da 32" la riconosce come se fosse da 7". Ora controllo i log e vedo cosa riesco a ricavarne
<KeresContorni2> caduto
<`abc> ciao, come connettersi da terminale con una internet key?
<KeresContorni2> [   633.060] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<KeresContorni2> [   633.088] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on VGA1 using pipe 1, position (1366, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<glpiana> `abc, priva a leggere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<KeresContorni2> ecco cosa leggo dal log di xorg. Non è che è la frequenza troppo bassa? Come posso alzarla?
<`abc> grazie glpiana
<`abc> hmmm ma non penso che io abbia installato wvdial
<KeresContorni2> sulla tv in hdmi scende addirittura a 50hz mentre la tv è a 100hz... :(
<glpiana> KeresContorni2, puoi illustrarmi il tuo problema?
<cristianmatiaz> sera ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> dovrei installare una stampante di rete su ubuntu
<cristianmatiaz> e non ho idea di come si fa
<`abc> glpiana si puo' fare con pppconfig?
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, dalle impostazioni, vai su stempanti, eggiungi stampante e segui il wizard
<`abc> si, ma nn so dove mettere l'APN..
<glpiana> `abc, fai le domande e ti rispondi da solo? lol
<`abc> pppconfig e' per i modem 56k?
<`abc> hahhha lol si è vero
<`abc> aiutami glpiana
<KeresContorni2> certo glpiana . Nel mio portatile asus S500C ho installato ubuntu 14.04 x64  e ha la scheda video HD4000 con due uscite: HDMI e VGA. Per lavorare ho bisogno di agganciarci un monitor o TV esterna ma sia al monitor attaccato in VGA, sia alla tv attaccata in HDMI ottengo dei problemi. Sulla vga l'immagine è come se fosse sdoppiata e si vede il passaggio del sync orizzontale, mentre nella tv hdmi probabilmente non riesce a riconoscerla visto che il
<KeresContorni2>  pannello di amministrazione ubuntu mi dice che c'è collegato un monitor da 7" anzichè 32"
<glpiana> KeresContorni2, collega uno degli schermi, o entrambi e scrivi in un terminale: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | KeresContorni2
<ubot-it> KeresContorni2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, pensavo era piu complicato l'ha trovata subito XD grazie
<glpiana> :)
<`abc> c'è uno scritp pppconfig per 3g?
<glpiana> `abc, non credo. ma perchè devi farlo da terminale?
<`abc> perchè non riesco ad accedere all'interfaccia grafica
<`abc> e devo installare un pacchetto
<glpiana> `abc, non puoi scaricarlo altrove e poi copiarlo?
<KeresContorni2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178620/
<`abc> è per via delle dipendenze
<`abc> è per riga di comando?
<glpiana> KeresContorni2, le risoluzioni mi sembrano elevate e 60Hz è una normale frequenza per uno schermo
<KeresContorni2> e allora perchè da windows non ho di questi strani problemi?
<glpiana> KeresContorni2, perchè windows ha dei driver più seri probabilmente
<glpiana> KeresContorni2, hai detto che hai una ati. che driver utilizzi?
<KeresContorni2> è una intel hd4000 e i driver ora sono quelli proprietari intel, ho pure provato prima con i driver nativi ubuntu
<glpiana> ah, intel
<glpiana> non so dirti
<glpiana> ciao
<nicola-1978> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<nicola-1978> ho un problema con la condivisione di una cartella e la gestione dei permessi su ubuntu 14.04
<KeresContorni2> nicola-1978, tipo?
<nicola-1978> con il destro del mouse sulla cartella, in proprietà c'è tutti possono creare ed eliminare file
<nicola-1978> quando vado sul pulsante cambia permessi ai file contenuti però
<nicola-1978> altri possono solo leggere i file
<nicola-1978> anche se provo a cambiare quando riapro i permessi ritorna tutto come prima
<KeresContorni2> nicola-1978, hai provato a controllare e modificare i permessi da terminale?
<oneup> jlpiana, ci sei?
<nicola-1978> ho provato con chmod -R 777 /home/nicola/Scan
<nicola-1978> se poi riprovo con il destro del mouse siamo punto e a capo
<nicola-1978> tra l'altro quando cerco di condividere la cartella mi restituisce " «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare add: failed to add share scan. Error was Operazione non permessa "
<nicola-1978> purtroppo ho uno scanner di rete che deve poter scrivere in quella cartella
<nicola-1978> con la ver 12.04 nn ho avuto mai problemi
<KeresContorni2> devi vedere anche i permessi radice...
<nicola-1978> mmm, cioè?
<KeresContorni2> la /home e la nicola
<Guest79676> salve, per motivi che ora non posso spiegare ho istallato una old-relace in particolar modo ubuntu 10.04, ora vorrei istallare i codec non-free come devo fare? grazie
<jester-> !eol | Guest79676
<ubot-it> Guest79676: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<drzvago> ragazzi io vorrei installare windows 7 in precedenza il computer era windows 8 poi ubuntu 14.04 cosa devo fare
<cybernova> drzvago, /j ##windows
<jester-> drzvago: usando il dvd di winz
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Ho un problema nel download di ubuntu: quando avvio il download via torrent ( vorrei fare veloce, visto che la ISO è pesante!) mi appare un messaggio in basso a destra: Errore, Il Server non risponde.
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Cosa potrei fare? il mio browser è firefox e se serve posso usare IE
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, procurati un client torrent ,ed apri il file torrent da li
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Come dovrei fare? io ho installato qbitttorrent, ma non riesco a scaricare il file torrent da internet
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<krabador> per la versione a 64bit
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<krabador> per la versione a 32
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, se qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download  spunti "Download tramite torrent" e poi clicchi "avvia il download" , non puo' non funzionare
<jester-> sempre se hai un cliento installato e default
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Credo di non avere impostato il qbittorrent di default. Ora provo e vi faccio sapere, comunquue grazie per la gentilezza
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, scarica il / i torrent, come files, poi aprili dal client
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Il problema non è come aprire il file, ma come scaricarlo, visto che spuntando la casella "download tramite torrent" mi passa alla scheda "grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu" ma in basso a destra appare il messaggio di errore di cui ho parlato prima.
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, ti ho passato 2 link diretti ai torrent per la versione 64 e 32 bit
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, se non hai impostato il browser in modo da chiederti direttamente dove salvare ogni file, va a controllare nella cartella download
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Allora, da Firefox non funziona, ma scaricando da IE sono riuscito.
<lilly47> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema, ogni volta che mi connetto con l eeepc, l altro portatile automaticamente si disconnette, ma se l eeepc è collegato via cavo questo non accade. come posso risolvere?
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Grazie a tutti per la pazienza e la gentilezza, purtroppo non sono proprio un mago dell'informatica.
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, non dirlo troppo in giro, che da firefox non funziona
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, di niente ;)
<cybernova> lilly47, perchè dovrebbe essere un problema di ubuntu?
<lilly47> cybernova perche ho ubuntu solo sull eeepc e magari c e qualche conflitto
<jester-> lilly47: pia un ruttero nuovo
<lilly47> jester-, addirittura?
<jester-> che quello che hai ha NAT e dhcp ciucchi
<lilly47> jester-, in che senso?
<Satellite-Pro-C6> Non mi sorprenderebbe (anche se non me ne spiego il motivo) se il problema riguardasse solo il mio PC, visto che di problemi ne ha molti ( per questo voglio mettere ubuntu, che ha fama di affidabilità)
<jester-> nel senso che è il router ad assegnare ip in dhcp
<krabador> Satellite-Pro-C6, allora, va nelle impostazioni di firefox, e seleziona "chiedi dove salvare ogni files"
<krabador> nell'opzione di cartella di download
<lilly47> jester-, ah, e invece come dovrebbe essere?
<jester-> lilly47: prova a fargli la scheda in ip statico
<Satellite-Pro-C6> grazie, ma ormai ho già aperto il torrent. spero che in futuro dovrò usare Windows il meno possibile
<lilly47> jester-, tradotto? :D
<jester-> lilly47: sei in ubuntu?
<lilly47> jester., si
<jester-> vai in modifica connessioni
<jester-> wifi, modifica
<jester-> ipv4
<lilly47> si
<lilly47> poi?
<jester-> lilly47: ip del router?
<lilly47> 192.168.0.1
<jester-> lilly47: allora manuale
<lilly47> si
<jester-> lilly47: 192.168.0.10  255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<lilly47> dentro indirizzi?
<jester-> lilly47: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> lilly47: fai aggiungi
<lilly47> ok perfetto
<lilly47> poi?
<jester-> [19:34:18] <jester-> lilly47: 192.168.0.10  255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<lilly47> sisi ho gia aggiunto tutto
<lilly47> poi?
<jester-> [19:34:38] <jester-> lilly47: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> poi dai ok
<jester-> o chiudi, dipende da che cazzo di grafica usi
<lilly47> fatto
<lilly47> sisi salvo
<lilly47> ora dovrebbe andare?
<jester-> lilly47: ifconfig e vedi e wolan0 ha indiriss
<jester-> 192.168.0.10
<lilly47> ehm no
<lilly47> ha questo 192.168.0.111
<jester-> sicuro che hai fatto come sopra?
<lilly47> sisi
<jester-> lilly47: mi sa di non o avrebbe .o.10
<lilly47> eppure se vado a vedere
<lilly47> ho fatto come hai detto
<jester-> lilly47: lspci | gep -i network
<lilly47> Comando "gep" non trovato, ma ce ne sono 16 di simili gep: comando non trovato
<jester-> lilly47: lspci | grep -i network
<lilly47> 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> lilly47: contralla ipv4 di wlan0
<lilly47> jester- come?
<jester-> lilly47: hai fatto prima
<jester-> modifica
<lilly47> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:25:d3:44:ad:1e             indirizzo inet:192.168.0.111  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maschera:255.255.25
<jester-> wifi wlan0 ipv4
<jester-> lilly47: pigli in giro?
<lilly47> è identica a come me l hai fatta scrivere :)
<lilly47> nono scusa
<lilly47> ho controllato
<lilly47> è identica
<jester-> lilly47: dove hai fatto le modifiche
<lilly47> si giuro, se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot
<jester-> lilly47:[19:35:53] <jester-> [19:34:18] <jester-> lilly47: 192.168.0.10  255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<jester-> [19:36:04] <lilly47> sisi ho gia aggiunto tutto
<jester-> [19:36:07] <lilly47> poi?
<jester-> [19:36:08] <jester-> [19:34:38] <jester-> lilly47: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<lilly47> fatto anche quello!
<lilly47> forse devo riavviare?
<jester-> lilly47: fa uno shot
<lilly47> ok
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lilly47> jester- un secondo che non mi screenshotta
<lilly47> http://postimg.org/image/mnyspn4mp/32be5035/
<jester-> lilly47: prova a riavviare
<lilly47> oki
<clagiafra> krabador    ciao,sai che parlavamo di installare kubu 14.04
<clagiafra> bene, il bios che ho non mi permette di installare da usb
<clagiafra> percui non se ne fa nulla....sto rimettendo kubu 12.04
<lilly_> purtroppo il problema non si è sistemato...e in piu adesso ho l audio che va a scatti...
<lilly_> ragazzi ho l audio che mi va a scatti, consigli?
<drzvago> ho un problema ho un computer con installato windows 8 poi ho installato ubuntu e adesso voglio tornare a windows 7 metto la chiavetta usb con win la avvio dal boot ma non va .. mi hanno detto che ce un operazione da fare sapete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-30
<lskennedy> hi
<lskennedy> i need help
<lskennedy> c'e nessuno?
<lskennedy> non mi parte il pcccc
<lskennedy> compare grub rescue
<lskennedy> va beh insomma siete d'aiuto -.-
<lskennedy> Ciao :_(
<Guest82381> Hi I need your help
<Guest82381> I shifted to 14.04 and the pointer of the mouse disappeared and the touch par doesnt work
<Guest82381> Pad
<Guest82381> I am not an expert so i need clear and simple tips
<Guest82381> Thank you :-)
<Guest82381> Ragazzi ho bisognosi aiuto
<Guest82381> Passando alla versione 14.04 il touch pad non funziona e non appare la freccia del mouse
<akis24> giorno
<oneup> buongiorno ragazzi mi consigliate un programma buono per masterizzare cd mp3
<akis24> oneup: dovresti averlo gia' .. al limite chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<oneup> akis24, brasero non mi soddisfa, i cd mp3 li posso leggere solo su pc
<Shez> salve a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | Shez
<ubot-it> Shez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Shez> enzotib, ho risolto il il problema con la vpn
<enzotib> Shez, come?
<Shez> enzotib, ho reinstallato con LVM cifrato
<enzotib> Shez, e che c'entra questo con la VPN?
<Shez> enzotib, crea già il supporto per le chiavi, almeno credo
<enzotib> uhm, non credo proprio, forse l'installazione precedente aveva qualcosa che non andava
<enzotib> quindi cosa usi per fare la connessione, terminale o Network Manager?
<Shez> enzotib, network manager
<enzotib> ah, bene
<Shez> enzotib, posso swicthare tra più server facilmente...
<Shez> enzotib, per la verità ho cifrato tutto quello che potevo cifrare e ora ho il supporto per le connessioni pptp, prima non le avevo e avevo  la 14.04 upgradate dalla 13.xx
<enzotib> Shez, ripeto, non credo che questo sia il motivo
<Shez> enzotib, allora non so, ho dovuto cmq installare openvpn
<Shez> ora ho un altro problema, i file video mp4 non scorrono vanno lenti e non sono sincronizzati con l'audio, stessa cosa se vado su youtube e vedo qualche video da li ...
<enzotib> Shez, beh, youtube e filmati fuori da internet sono cosa abbastanza differente, in generale
<enzotib> Shez, che lettore usi per guardare i video?
<Shez> dipende se vedi un file in HD, ho presentazioni in mp4, ho controllato.
<Shez> enzotib, al momento vlc
<enzotib> bene, era quello che ti avrei consigliato
<Shez> enzotib, ho scaricato anche mplayer
<enzotib> Shez, e che browser usi?
<Shez> ricordo però che a causa di copy+++ i codec mp4 non erano pienamente supportati ma c'era una ppa che fungeva per questo...
<Shez> enzotib, firefox
<Shez> enzotib, anche se mi sono accorto che flashplayer per ubutu non è proprio aggiornatissimo
<enzotib> Shez, potrebbe essere un problema di scheda video, hai controllato se ci sono driver aggiuntivi?
<Shez> enzotib, si ma none li da disponibili....
<Shez> *non me
<Shez> prima della formattazione era tutto ok..
<enzotib> Shez, allora non so, non è che mi intenda tanto dell'argomento
<Shez> ok grazie cmq per l'aiuto enzotib :)
<Shez> qualcuno di voi sa come effettuare delle ricerche veloci su i log di ubuntu-it?
<Shez> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<enzotib> !log | Shez
<ubot-it> Shez: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Shez> enzotib, suppongo solo in manuale.....
<enzotib> Shez, beh, non credo che ci sia altra possibilità. Cosa cerchi in particolare?
<Shez> ricordo che mi vennero dati dei link ha dei ppa per scaricare dei codec per gli mp4
<enzotib> se ricordi il giorno vai dritto a quel log
<enzotib> Shez, oppure il tuo client IRC potrebbe loggare
<Shez> enzotib, dopo la formattazione e la reinstallazione credo che sia rimasto ben poco
<enzotib> ah sì
<Shez> enzotib, sei op sul sul canale?
<enzotib> yes
<Shez> enzotib, credo che si possa fare tramite il bot...
<Shez> enzotib, la ricerca intendo..
<enzotib> non mi risulta
<Shez> i log sono tanti e la ricerca mi prenderebbe troppo tempo provo a cercare qualche soluzione sul web
<enzotib> Shez, avevo uno script per scaricare i log compresi tra due date, non so se funziona ancora
<Shez> si riusciva a fare con delle key search?
<enzotib> Shez, beh, una volta scaricati puoi usare grep
<Shez> si hai ragione, lo script funge anche per i non op?
<enzotib> Shez, lo script se vuoi te lo passo, non lo usi su IRC, lo usi da un terminale e va direttamente sul sito web segnalato prima
<Shez> ok grazie
<enzotib> spe'
<Shez> facciamo in ddc o tramite clouds?
<enzotib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8185756/
<enzotib> Shez, eccolo
<Shez> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> Shez, immagino che sai come usarlo, lo rendi eseguibile, magari elimini i \r che potrebbero derivare dallo scaricamento dal sito, lo lanci e ti dice come usarlo
<enzotib> tr -d '\r' <script >newscript
<Shez> enzotib, ok
<tado> sto cercando di dare accesso ad alcune delle cartelle della mia home ad un altro utente sullo stesso computer, ma il gruppo a cui l'utente appartiene non mi appare nel menu a tendina di nautilus. qualcuno mi sa spiegare come fare?
<enzotib> tado, e cosa compare?
<tado> enzotib: appare "Owner" e il menu a tendina, dopodichè group, e lì ho adm, cdrom, dip, lpadmin, plugdev, sambashare, sudo, tado. ma non posso selezionare altri gruppi. dopo appare "Others" con il suo menu a tendina
<enzotib> tado, questo è perché non è consentito a un utente normale cambiare il gruppo di un file a favore di un gruppo a cui non appartiene
<enzotib> tado, la cosa migliore è creare un gruppo in cui ti metti tu e l'altro utente, e poi assegni il gruppo dei file a questo gruppo
<lozio> salve!
<tado> enzotib: ok, quindi se io mi aggiungo al gruppo dell'altro utente posso cambiare i permessi?
<lozio> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile
<enzotib> tado, credo di sì
<lozio> ho messo un secondo hard disk... come faccio a installarlo su quello?
<enzotib> !installazione | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> lozio, durante l'installazione puoi scegliere la posizione, fai molta attenzione a non cancellare cose che già hai
<enzotib> lozio, attenzione anche a dove metti il bootloader
<lozio> enzotib vorrei che non uscisse il grubber
<enzotib> si chiama GRUB
<lozio> vorrei scegliere quale sistema operativo far partire direttamente da bios
<lozio> si grub scusa
<enzotib> lozio, allora installa GRUB sul disco esterno, in modo che se non c'è tutto è come prima
<enzotib> lozio, invece quando è attaccato e lo segnali come primo disco nel BIOS parte quello
<tado> enzotib: ho creato un nuovo gruppo in cui ho inserito me e l'altro utente, ma non mi appare dal menu a tendina...
<enzotib> tado, devi riloggarti per far parte del gruppo
<tado> enzotib: provo
<lozio> enzotib il secondo hard disk l ho messo al posto del lettore dvd, non riesco facilmente a staccarlo e riattaccarlo
<enzotib> lozio, non fa niente, se al BIOS è impostato come secondo è come se non fosse attaccato
<lozio> ok
<lozio> grazie enzotib!
<tado> enzotib: ok, ora vedo il gruppo nel menu. ma è come se il campo "access" rimanesse invariato se seleziono un altro gruppo. come se tutti i gruppi avessero gli stessi permessi
<enzotib> tado, ma access cos'è, una lista?
<tado> enzotib: ho il sistema in inglese, non so come si chiami in italiano... prova click destro su una cartella in nautilus, proprietà (o come si chiama...), permessi
<tado> enzotib: access mi da la possibilità di scegliere i permessi: nessuno, accedi ai file, elenca i file, crea ed elimina i file
<enzotib> tado, e quindi? cos'è che non va?
<tado> enzotib: ma gruppo e access sono su due linee diverse, con due menu a tendina diversi. se cambio il gruppo, il menu access non cambia. ovvero me li mostra come se tutti i gruppi avessero gli stessi permessi
<enzotib> tado, non sono cambiate le azione che possono essere fatte, ma è cambiato il soggetto che può farle, quindi ora che siete entrambi nel gruppo, entrambi potete fare quelle azioni
<tado> enzotib: poniamo, per semplicità, che io abbia tre utenti su questo computer
<tado> enzotib: io, A e B. io ed A siamo nel gruppo 1, io e B nel gruppo 2. voglio che A acceda alla mia musica, ma non B. se vado su musica e seleziono il gruppo 1 e gli do accesso, quando seleziono il gruppo 2 mi mostra gli stessi permessi che ho dato ad 1. se li cambio, e poi riseleziono 1, mi mostra i permessi di 1 uguali a quelli di 2.
<tado> enzotib: non posso fare distinzione tra i permessi che do a gruppi diversi
<enzotib> tado, non hai capito il concetto, NON stai scegliendo cosa i vari gruppi possono fare
<tado> enzotib: ?
<enzotib> tado, stai scegliendo CHI E' il gruppo proprietario dei files
<enzotib> e ce n'è uno solo
<enzotib> !permessi | tado
<ubot-it> tado: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<tado> enzotib: ma il proprietario è mostrato sulla prima linea, dove dice proprietario ("owner") e poi io ("Me")
<enzotib> tado, poi a quello specifico gruppo puoi decidere cosa far fare, ma uno solo
<enzotib> tado, infatti, un file ha un utente proprietario e un gruppo proprietario
<tado> enzotib: ok, forse ti seguo :)
<enzotib> tado, quando da terminale dai ls -l, vedi per ogni file l'utente e il gruppo proprietario,
<enzotib> tado, e poi devi una sequenza del tipo -rwxr-xr-x, che indica cosa l'utente, il gruppo e il resto del mondo possono fare con quel file
<enzotib> vedi (non devi)
<oneup> chrome non si avvia soluzioni?
<tado> enzotib: come do il comando ls per vedere i permessi, ad esempio, di /home/tado/Music ?
<enzotib> tado, ls -l /home/tado/Music
<enzotib> tado, oppure prima cd ~/Music  e poi ls -l
<tado> enzotib: ok, faccio due tentativi
<enzotib> devo andare, ciao
<tado> enzotib: d'accordo. grazie mille per l'aiuto
<cybernova> oneup, chrome o chromium?
<oneup> chromium
<cybernova> oneup, lancialo da terminale: chromium-browser e vediamo che errore ci scrive sopra
<oneup> cybernova, /usr/bin/chromium-browser: 19: .: Can't open /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer/pepflashplayer.sh
<oneup> cybernova, infatti l'errore me l'ha dato dopoa ver installato pepeflashplayer
<cybernova> oneup, da terminale sempre: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<oneup> cybernova, apposto grazie per l'aiuto lo stavo installando dal center
<cybernova> ok bene
<oneup> cybernova, quando apro chromium su alcuni video mi da shockwave errore
<cybernova> oneup, prova prima svuotando la cache del browser, poi da terminale dai: dpkg -l | grep flash
<cybernova> !paste | oneup
<ubot-it> oneup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oneup> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186450/
<cybernova> oneup, pepflashplugin-installer dove l'hai preso?
<oneup> sul forum
<cybernova> oneup, chiudi chromium e rimuovilo con: sudo apt-get purge pepflashplugin-installer
<oneup> cybernova, fatto adesso non mi apre chromium
<cybernova> oneup, ls /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer
<oneup> cybernova, impossibile accedere a /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer: File o directory non esistente
<cybernova> oneup, mi potresti linkare la discussione del forum dove ti dicevano di installare questo pacchetto?
<cybernova> oneup, hai per caso modificato questo file? /etc/chromium-browser/default
<oneup> cybernova, mi sembra di aver aggiunto una stringa
<cybernova> oneup, togli tutto quello che hai aggiunto
<cybernova> oneup, poi mi spiegherai perchè hai aggiunto un ppa per installare pepper, quando invece c'è gia il pacchetto presente nei repo
<oneup> cybernova, fatto adesso mi esce scritto flash version 9,0 or greater is required
<cybernova> oneup, nella barra degli indirizzi di chromium digita: chrome://plugins/
<cybernova> !paste | oneup
<ubot-it> oneup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oneup> cybernova, ho abilitato il flash player ma quando lo faccio mi dà l'errore di shockwave
<cybernova> oneup, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:skunk/pepper-flash
<oneup> cybernova, fatto adesso non mi apre chomium
<cybernova> oneup, hai combinato un gran macello aggiungendo sto ppa, devo andare a pranzare
<oneup> cybernova, grazie vai vai buon pranzo cmq ho notato che ho una versiona strana di flashplayer
<oneup> cybernova, ho risolto
<Guest97106> Ciao, dopo il passaggio a 14.04 il mouse touch pad non funziona e non c'è il puntatore
<Guest97106> Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<cybernova> oneup, come hai risolto?
<Muflone> ohi Janvitus
<enzotib> Guest97106, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<Janvitus> ciao Muflone
<Andy___> Ciao qcuno mi può aiutare:  il mouse e touchpad non va più
<Andy___> Dopo che ho caricato 14.04
<Andy___> Ciao te ne intendi di u 14.04?
<Andy___> C'è nessuno?
<Muflone> il canale è pieno di gente assente
<Andy___> Ecco ma chi mi può aiutare x il mouse scomparso dal video?
<Muflone> puoi provare ad eseguire da terminale "sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse"
<Muflone> se non funziona ti conviene aprire un thread sul forum ufficiale
<Muflone> (e/o cercare prima)
<Andy___> Io non so nemmeno arrivarci al terminale
<Muflone> premi il tasto windows e si apre la barra di ricerca
<Muflone> da lì scrivi terminale
<Andy___> Ho touchpad non mouse esterno
<Andy___> Ok provo da li allora: grazie :-)
<`abc_> dix78
<Dix78> `abc dimmi
<`abc_> io ho saucy
<Dix78> male anzi molto male :)
<`abc_> why?
<`abc_> mi sono perso qualcosa lol
<Dix78> è fuori supporto
<`abc_> so?
<`abc_> quindi?
<Dix78> quindi non ricevi aggiornamenti
<Dix78> neanche quelli di sicurezza
<`abc_> ah
<`abc_> :'
<`abc_> come mai?
<cybernova> `abc_, te lo ha già detto, perchè non è più supportata
<Dix78> perchè una volta terminato il supporto vengono bloccati gli aggiornamenti
<cybernova> !eol | `abc_
<ubot-it> `abc_: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<`abc_> grazie ragazzi
<`abc_> e quindi mi attacco al tram
<Dix78> no basta che fai l'avanzamento di versione o, ancora meglio, fai un'installazione pulita di trusty
<`abc_> no, siccome ho installato cinnamon, e mi crasha..
<`abc_> che peccato
<`abc_> a proposito mi consigliate un desktop leggero
<`abc_> non troppo minimale come openbox
<`abc_> qualcosa tipo cinnamon appunto
<Dix78> lubuntu è leggero
<ugone_> potresti provare mate come de leggero
<Dix78> mate anche è molto reattivo :)
<`abc_> mate dici...
<`abc_> è un desktop?
<Dix78> si. Ubuntu mate remix (basato su gnome2)
<ugone_> da ubuntu 14.10 è una derivata ufficiale credo
<`abc_> no, io vorrei soltanto un desktop
<`abc_> da scaricare e installare
<`abc_> e se scaricassi un gnome, il più leggero che ci sia?
<Dix78> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Dix78> questo è il sito di ubuntu mate
<`abc_> è un desktop ubuntu-mate oppure una distro?
<Dix78> è un DE
<Dix78> è ubuntu ma sviuppato con desktop mate
<`abc_> ah bene bene
<`abc_> ma per saucy potrebbe andare bene?
<Dix78> lascia perdere saucy (consiglio del giorno)
<`abc_> eh ma io questo c'ho
<`abc_> e non ho connessioni internet veloci
<Dix78> se non puoi scaricarlo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbunturichiedi il cd di Ubuntu al gruppo promozione
<ugone> hai possibilità di farti scaricare il necessario da qualcuno che abbia una connessione decente?
<Dix78> oddio ha incollato male. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu  > per richiedere il cd di Ubuntu
<krabador> `abc_ , molto semplicemente 13.10 , non è piu' supportata
<`abc_> grande krabador
<cybernova> !troll | `abc_
<ubot-it> `abc_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<krabador> `abc_ fa osservazioni dirette per favore, per tutto il resto , se proprio ci tieni, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<`abc_> ma io non ho chiesto niente due volte
<`abc_> krabador ha solo risposto ad una domanda che io avevo gia fatto
<cybernova> `abc_, te l'abbiamo detto in 100 che saucy è fuori supporto, in questo canale non si da supporto a release eol
<`abc_> ok ma io l'ho chiesto soltanto una volta
<krabador> `abc_ , hai altre domande?
<`abc_> sei libero stasera?
<krabador> no, non quanto te
<`abc_> in ke senso..
<krabador> !chat | `abc_
<ubot-it> `abc_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pisto> ciao. ho aggiunto un user di sistema con una home (adduser --system --home path)
<pisto> quando eseguo un comando con sudo con quell'utente, la home non viene cambiata
<pisto> sudo -u znc bash -c 'echo ~'
<pisto> mi da /root invece che path
<cybernova> pisto, sudo -i znc bash -c 'echo ~'
<pisto> root@vps58059:~# sudo -u znc bash -c 'echo ~'
<pisto> /root
<enzotib> -iu
<pisto> root@vps58059:~# grep znc /etc/passwd
<pisto> znc:x:105:65534::/var/lib/znc:/usr/sbin/nologin
<pisto> enzotib, magari funziona ma voglio usare nologin (o /bin/false) per evitare login
<enzotib> pisto, non mi è ancora chiaro cosa vuoi. Eseguire un comando con un utente che non si può loggare, ma posizionato nella sua home?
<enzotib> pisto, tra l'altro io non ti ho detto di cambiare nologin
<pisto> znc --makeconf usa la home dell'user corrente
<pisto> e non viene settata correttamente
<pisto> quindi voglio poter fare sudo -u znc znc --makeconf
<pisto> ma non voglio sia possibile fare su znc
<enzotib> pisto, ma sei sicuro che tu lo debba fare come utente znc?
<pisto> (su fedora tutto questo funziona)
<enzotib> o è una tua supposizione?
<pisto> znc si rifiuta di girare come root, e ha ragione
<enzotib> evidentemente lì sudo è compilato con defaults diversi
<enzotib> pisto, ma non è che non devi lanciarlo a mano, ma lasciar fare a qualche script di boot?
<pisto> no vabeh in #ubuntu mi han detto che è il parametro env_reset di sudo, che legge /etc/profile
<pisto> che è quello che voglio, ma evidentemente non basta per settare l'HOME
<cybernova> pisto, scusa ma fare una cosa del genere? sudo -u znc bash -c 'cd path; comando'?
<enzotib> pisto, ma sto znc come l'hai installato?
<pisto> dai repository
<pisto> cybernova, sy ovviamente posso settare l'HOME a mano, mi chiedevo perché non funzionasse automaticamente su ubuntu
<pisto> HOME=~znc sudo -u znc znc --makeconf
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<polisso> buina sera, non mi funziona skype? mi potete aiutare?
<enzotib> polisso, spiegati meglio, cosa non funziona?
<Pinguinone> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> polisso, ti stai chiedendo se non ti funziona skype?
<polisso> si non mi funziona piu
<polisso> mi dice che skype non puo connettersi
<krabador> polisso, quando l'hai installato ?
<polisso> e da molto che c'è l'ho
<krabador> polisso, e non lo carichi da molto , immagino
<Pinguinone> Ho ubuntu che non dopo il login non mi fa vedere la schermata iniziale
<krabador> Pinguinone, quale ubuntu?
<Pinguinone> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Pinguinone> 14.04
<krabador> l'hai appena installato o è successo qualcosa?
<krabador> Pinguinone, fornisci informazioni
<Pinguinone> Ho fatto stamattina apt-get upgrade
<polisso> http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ vado in questa pagina ma non si aggiorna perchè manca il tasto per potere scaricare
<Pinguinone> Allora l'ho installato stamattina
<Pinguinone> Ops
<krabador> polisso, quando hai caricato per l'ultima volta skype?
<Pinguinone> 2 giorni fa
<Pinguinone> Installato e tutto funzionante
<polisso> saranno 2 anni ma non mi ha mai dato problema
<krabador> polisso, appunto, con l'ultima versione hanno cambiato i criteri di login
<Pinguinone> Stamattina stavo cercando di far fare l'automount e quindi seguendo un po internet un po il forum ho toccato etc//fstab
<krabador> polisso, quindi non ti funziona da un bel po'
<Pinguinone> Ho fatto anche un apt-get upgrade
<Pinguinone> E lanciando da riga sudo mount-a montava
<Pinguinone> Al che ho riavviato e da lì se tento di fare il login non carica niente
<Pinguinone> Ma coem guest carica tutto...
<krabador> !ripristino | Pinguinone
<ubot-it> Pinguinone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<polisso> da 2 mesi, sono stato in ospedale e sto  rientrando ora in permesso a casa, domani devo rientrare a di  nuovo in ospedale
<krabador> polisso, nel menu a tendina "scegli la tua distribuzione" di quella pagina, seleziona "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) "
<polisso> fatto
<krabador> polisso, nel menu a tendina "scegli la tua distribuzione" di quella pagina, seleziona "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) "
<polisso> ok fatto ma non succede nulla
<krabador> polisso, ti manda alla pagina di download
<krabador> polisso, che browser stai usando ?
<Pinguinone> Non ho il cd per fare il ripristino ne la possbilita di masterizzarlo...
<polisso> google crome
<krabador> Pinguinone, hai qusto , in avvio    http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Implement-the-Bleeding-Edge-GRUB-2-02-Beta-2-Boot-Loader.jpg
<krabador> polisso, forse sta scaricando in automatico
<krabador> polisso, oppure carica firefox, e va nella stessa pagina
<Pinguinone> No carica direttamente Ubuntu
<polisso> no sono sicuro, eventualmente cambio brouser
<Pinguinone> Io ho provato a cliccare Ctrl+alt+f1
<krabador> Pinguinone, riavvia, mettiti a premere continuamente shift destro ,e ti compare, al che seleziona opzioni avanzate
<polisso> ok sto scaricando col firefox
<Pinguinone> Non compare...
<krabador> polisso, stai scaricando "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch)" ?
<polisso> si ed ora che devo fare?
<krabador> Pinguinone, riprova, deve comparire
<krabador> polisso, apri il terminale
<krabador> polisso, manda sudo dpkg -l | grep skype , e incolla il risultato in pastebin
<Pinguinone> Shift dx?
<krabador> !pastebin | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pinguinone> Ok
<Pinguinone> Ora mi fa scegliere qualcosa ma non. I è chiaro cosa scegliere
<polisso> ii  skype                                  4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2               client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service ii  skype-bin                              4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2               client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
<krabador> polisso, dovevi usare pastebin
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8187970/
<krabador> polisso, sudo apt-get remove --purge skype skype-bin
<krabador> polisso, dove hai scaricato il pacchetto del sito?
<krabador> Pinguinone, da opzioni avanzate, o advanced options, cosa ti appare?
<polisso> nella carteklla home e poi nella cartella scaricati
<krabador> polisso, vacci con il terminale con    cd Scaricati
<krabador> polisso, con il comando ls, verifica che sia li dentro
<polisso> prima dovrei andare su home?
<krabador> polisso, se hai aperto il terminale e non hai cambiato cartella, puoi scrivere direttamente cd Scaricati
<Pinguinone> L'iPad va e non vs
<Pinguinone> Allora sono arrivato che mi fa scegliere fra quattro voci
<polisso> mi dice file o cartella inesistenti
<krabador> polisso, cd /home/utente/Scaricati ,  dove utente è il nome del tuo utente
<krabador> polisso, maiuscole e minuscole sono importanti
<krabador> piu' che Pinguinone , megamela, allora
<polisso> non posso spostare il file da un'altra parte?
<krabador> polisso, mettilo dove ti pare, purchè ci vai con il terminale
<Pinguinone> Ahahahah uso l'iPad solo a scopo di divertimento ed ogni tanto...attendendo che esca quello con ubuntu (sono passato ad Ubuntu da 1 settimana)
<krabador> Pinguinone, quali sono queste opzioni che ti fa scegliere?
<Pinguinone> Ubuntu con linux 3.13.0-34-generic
<Pinguinone> Ubuntu with linux 3.13.0-34-generic (recovery mode)
<Pinguinone> Ubuntu, con linux 3.13.0-32-generic
<polisso> ok ci sono
<Pinguinone> Ubuntu with linux 3.13.0-32-generic (recovery mode)
<krabador> Pinguinone, seleziona Ubuntu, con linux 3.13.0-32-generic
<krabador> Pinguinone, e di che succede
<krabador> polisso, ls, e incolla il nome del file
<Pinguinone> mi fa vedere una serie di scritte poi arriva al login metto la pwd e poi....come prima schermata con solo lo sgondo senza caricare niente
<polisso> ol
<polisso> mi copia anche file/nome utente etc
<polisso> un casino
<krabador> polisso, no, con quel comando vedi solo il contenuto della cartella
<krabador> polisso, incolla per favore il nome del file
<polisso>  file:///home/utente/skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> polisso, deve essere skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<krabador> polisso, non hai scaricato multiarch
<krabador> torna nel sito, scarica "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch)"
<Pinguinone> Che faccio?
<krabador> Pinguinone, come hai modificato fstab?
<polisso> si ora scaricato e fatto il comando ls
<polisso> ci sono
<polisso> nella stessa cartella
<polisso> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<Pinguinone> Ho aggiunto alla fine  192.168.1.50:/volume1/Download  /mnt/nfs/nas/download   nfs auto,noatime,nolock,bg,nfsvers=4,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0
<krabador> polisso, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -yf install
<Pinguinone> E andava ma non connetteva
<Pinguinone> Al che ho cambiato mettendo 192.168.1.50:/volume1/Download  /mnt/nfs/nas/download   nfs auto
<krabador> Pinguinone, e non hai rimosso niente di quello che c'era?
<Pinguinone> No
<Pinguinone> Nulla
<polisso> partito
<krabador> Pinguinone, allora Ubuntu with linux 3.13.0-34-generic (recovery mode)
<Pinguinone> Anzi dopo sono entrato facendo CTRL+ALT+F1
<Pinguinone> E ci ho messo davanti un cancelletto alla mia modifica ma comunque non va
<Pinguinone> Ok provo ora
<krabador> Pinguinone, si ma "ho fatto questo anzi quest'altro" non va bene
<krabador> mettiti d'accordo con te stesso
<polisso> provo ad aprire skype? per vedere se va?
<krabador> polisso, che risultato hanno dato i comandi?
<Pinguinone> Ti volevo indicare tutti i passaggi
<krabador> e allora elencali con precisione
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8188144/
<krabador> polisso, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pinguinone> Scusa krabador cercherò di essere più preciso
<Pinguinone> Ora mi ha caricato un menù ripristino
<Pinguinone> Vuoi che ti elenco le voci?
<Pinguinone> Rieccomi...continua a sbatter,i fuori sto coso...
<krabador> Pinguinone, allora seleziona root
<krabador> scrivi questo   --->    mount -o remount,rw /
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<krabador> premi invio
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, puoi attaccare il pc con il cavo per favore ?
<Pinguinone> Non un altro pc
<polisso> sto scaricando aggiornamentiper 74 mb
<Pinguinone> Cioè il pc è quello con ubuntu (ed è attaccato)
<krabador> polisso, ok, quando ha finito sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> polisso, riavvii, e buon skype
<Pinguinone> Compare mount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg--root già montato o/ occupato
<Pinguinone> No scusa
<polisso> ok ci vuole tempo spettiamo fiduciosi
<Pinguinone> Avevo messo un caratteter di troppo
<polisso> grazie ._)
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, l'importante è che il pc con questo ubuntu sia attaccato al cavo
<krabador> polisso, di niente
<Pinguinone> Sì lo è
<krabador> allora, il comando che ti ho mandato, è stato mandato correttamente ?
<Pinguinone> Sì
<Pinguinone> Ricompare il cursore per scrivere
<krabador> adesso scrivi exit
<krabador> premi invio
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<Pinguinone> Torna al menù di prima
<krabador> seleziona network
<Pinguinone> Mi da una messaggio
<Pinguinone> Vuoi che te lo scriva?
<krabador> si, segnalalo
<Pinguinone> Continuando il filesystem / verrà nuovamente montato in modalità lettura/scrittura e verranno montati tutti gli altri filesystem presenti in /etc/fstab. Continuare?
<Pinguinone> Lll
<krabador> Pinguinone, e questo "networking" te l'ha dato?
<Pinguinone> Sì
<Pinguinone> Dopo averlo selezionato
<krabador> ok, seleziona adesso la voce dpkg
<Pinguinone> Faccio no alla richiesta o faccil sì?
<krabador> se magari la scrivi
<Pinguinone> L'ho scritta prima la domanda che fnsce con continuare mi chiede di rispondere o sì o no
<krabador> si, seleziona si
<Pinguinone> Ok
<Pinguinone> Tornato al menù di prima ora vado com dpkg giusto?
<Pinguinone> Lll
<krabador> seleziona dpkg
<Pinguinone> Ok
<Pinguinone> È partito facendo un macello
<krabador> "un macello" ?
<Pinguinone> Alla fine mi dice che verranno occupati 271 mega di spazio su disco
<Pinguinone> Continuo?
<krabador> Pinguinone, ovviamente si
<Pinguinone> (Sì un mare di scritte= macello)
<Pinguinone> Ok sta scaricando
<krabador> beh, no, "macello" significa altro, quando si ha a che fare con un sistema
<Pinguinone> Posso farti una domanda?
<krabador> no
<Pinguinone> Ok :--(
<krabador> quando ha finito segnala le ultime righe
<Pinguinone> Attendiamo che scarichi
<krabador> Pinguinone, scherzo, chiedi, purchè non sia una domanda personale.
<rr_> ciao
<Pinguinone> Sta scaricnado e riparando i pacchetti danneggiati....ora se sta scaricando oltre 270 mega di roba qualcosa di danneggiato ci doveva essere
<krabador> salve rr_
<rr_> salve
<Pinguinone> Ma se i lacchetti danneggiati erano così tanti perchè in guest ci entravo tranquillamente e senza problemi?
<Pinguinone> Intanto ha finito
<cybernova> !ciao | rr_
<krabador> Pinguinone, ha già scaricato ed installato 270mb ?
<ubot-it> rr_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pinguinone> Mi sembra strano anche a me ma così sembra
<krabador> Pinguinone, riporta le ultime linee della procedura
<Pinguinone> Configurazione di linux-headerd-generic (3.13.0.35.42)...
<rr_> vorrei un parere tecnico su quale accelerazionevideosia piu efficacetra queste due, la prima e' quellaottenuta con una schedagrafica NVIDIA GeForce GT840M 2GB paragonata a quellachesiottienedalla grafica integrata inunprocessore intel i7 4710mq  che ha integrata una HD4600
<Pinguinone> Configurazione di linux-generic (3.13.0.35.42)...
<rr_> SICCCOME STOREALIzzando unnotebook sumisura  vorrei seglierebene
<krabador> rr_, la prima
<cla_> salve , sono neofita alle prese con problemi xubuntu 12.10. installato su toshiba satellite a100.tutto ok. connessione wired ok . il problema è che non riesco a installare nulla , nè videolan ,synaptics ,nulla .mi dice di controllare connessione internet,che invece funziona.inoltre non trovo nemmeno il menu KDE. qualcuno può aiutarmi?grazieù
<krabador> !chat | rr_
<ubot-it> rr_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rr_> ok
<rr_> allora un'altro cnsigliosulla virtualbox lo posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> !virtualbox | rr_
<ubot-it> rr_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<rr_> hoproblemidi accelerazionehardware e lamacchinavirtualemivede comescheda grafica unavga normale
<Pinguinone> Premo invio?
<cybernova> cla_, xubuntu 12.10 non è più supportato, devi cambiare i repository oppure avanzare di versione o ancora meglio installare da pulita la 14.04
<cybernova> !eol | cla_
<ubot-it> cla_: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Pinguinone> Rieccomi....premo invio?
<krabador> Pinguinone, a quale richiesta?
<Pinguinone> Completato, pre,ere invio
<Pinguinone> Ti ho scritto prima le ultime due righe
<Pinguinone> Non so se bastano o vuoi anche le altre
<krabador> Pinguinone, premi invio
<Pinguinone> Ok tornato al menù iniziale
<krabador> Pinguinone, adesso va in root
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<krabador> Pinguinone, togli esattamente quello che hai aggiunto quando hai modificato
<oneup> cybernova, ho sostituito il file all'interno /etc/chromium-browser/default con quella che avevo su un'altro pc avevo fatto un casino :D
<krabador> Pinguinone, te lo chiedo ancora una volta: hai solo aggiunto , e non hai tolto nulla di quello che c'era?
<Pinguinone> Sto cancellando per tua informazione ci avevo messo davanti due cancelletti. No ho solo aggiunto sicuro al 100%
<Pinguinone> Fatto salvo ed esco?
<krabador> Pinguinone, salva ed esci
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, appena uscito dal file, rimanda sudo nano /etc/fstab
<krabador> verifica che sia stata salvata la modifica
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<rr_> saro' piu' preciso, uso ubuntu 14.04 su un portatile a 64 bit ( toshiba satellite c855 1jd) che ha scheda grafica integrata sulla scheda madre, premetto che utilizzando wine il gioco gira in maniera veramente eccezzionale mentre  utilizzando virtualbox 4.3.14 e configurando una macchinavirtuale a 64 bit MA INSTALLANDO WINDOWS 7 HOME A 32 BIT (NON HO COPIA A 64 BIT) gira tutto bene ma se lancio lo stesso gioco (viper racing) allo startu
<Pinguinone> È salvata
<krabador> Pinguinone, esci riavvia
<Pinguinone> Per riavviare sudo reboot?
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<cybernova> oneup, eh vedi a non seguire le guide ufficiali :D, va bhe bene l'importante è che si sia risolta
<Pinguinone> Fatto...
<Pinguinone> Incrocio le duta
<Pinguinone> Uguale a prima
<Pinguinone> Metto la pwd lamaccerta flasha e poi rimane lo sfondo del desktop
<krabador> Pinguinone, che scheda video hai?
<Pinguinone> È una ati vecchia
<krabador> definisci
<Pinguinone> Non mi ricordo il modello
<krabador> Pinguinone, quanta ram hai?
<Pinguinone> Se entro come guest la possiamo vedere
<Pinguinone> Ho 8 giga
<Pinguinone> Di ram
<krabador> Pinguinone, rientra in recovery, va nella voce root, e manda lshw -C video
<Pinguinone> Il guest va perfettamente...per tua info. Procedo a fare come hai detto
<krabador> Pinguinone, non ti ho chiesto di guest
<cybernova> rr_, la macchina virtuale è un'astrazione della macchina fisica quindi è normale che ti veda una normale vga, le macchine virtuali non sono fatte per giocare
<Pinguinone> Mi dovresti ridare il comando da lanciare
<rr_> sicerto non son fatte per giocare, ma con wine va mooooolto bene, e poie' un vecchio gioco di 15 anni fa e dvrebbe avere risorse sufficienti oggi anche inuna virtual machine
<Pinguinone> All'inizio scelto .0.35 0.34 o 0.32?
<krabador> 35
<krabador> lshw -C video
<oneup> cybernova, si infatti grazie davvero per la pazienza
<Pinguinone> Una serie di scritte la ma lscheda è una RV770 [Radeoj HD 4850]
<oneup> cybernova, conosci qualche programma per proiettare la schermata del pc  sulla smart tv via wifi
<cybernova> oneup, no mi spiace, sono anche scettico che questa cosa sia possibile farla su linux
<Pinguinone> Lll
<oneup> cybernova, :D okok grazie
<Pinguinone> Lll
<krabador> Pinguinone, root, e mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> exit
<Pinguinone2> Eccomi sono sempre Pinguinone con meno problemi rispetto all'iPad
<krabador> poi networking e di di si
<krabador> Pinguinone, si deve usare quello che da meno problemi
<Pinguinone2> infatti è questo
<Pinguinone2> ok fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, non fai un favore a nessuno se usi linux
<Muflone> anzi..
<Pinguinone2> beh si lo faccio a me perchè avrò meno problemi rispetto a Windows o OSX :-)
<Pinguinone2> siccome la chat sul sito ogni tanto mi saltava su ipad ho preso una app più stabile per questo ho cambiato nick
<krabador> Pinguinone, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> da console root
<Pinguinone2> cmq ho fatto. sono tornato al menù iniziale
<Pinguinone2> ok aspetta
<Pinguinone2> sta scaricando
<Pinguinone2> finito
<Pinguinone2> (12 mega)
<krabador> Pinguinone2, riavvia, e al login, seleziona gnome flashback (no effects) qui  http://lh4.ggpht.com/-7Ku15q-9XqI/UpSSYtkhWrI/AAAAAAABPJc/m8TyiM1Pb7k/s1600/GnomeFlashback-lightdm.jpg
<Pinguinone2> no effects non conpare
<Pinguinone2> selezioni l'altro?
<krabador> quali compaiono ?
<krabador> compare "metacity" ?
<Pinguinone2> gnome flashback o ubuntu
<Pinguinone2> no solo quei due
<krabador> Pinguinone2, da utente normale, non da guest
<krabador> seleziona flashback
<Pinguinone2> ok fatto
<Pinguinone2> ￼conoar
<Pinguinone2> compare il desktop
<Pinguinone> rieccomi..
<Pinguinone> allora compare il desktop
<Pinguinone> (bene!!!) ma non c'è unity
<krabador> Pinguinone, hai problemi con unity e compiz
<Pinguinone> ok...
<Pinguinone> quindi cosa posso fare?!?
<krabador> usarlo in questo modo
<jester-> forse con kakkade ti trovi meglio
<Pinguinone> non è possibile fare un backup e reinstallare unity o compiz?
<jester-> convenzionale altamente configurabile no pirlate da compiz
<jester-> Pinguinone: unity è un plugin di compiz ciofeca
<Pinguinone> ma se fosse per rotto compiz o unity perchè da guest funziona?!?
<krabador> purtroppo rimuovere compiz, significa rimuovere "compiz ubuntu-desktop unity unity-tweak-tool"
<jester-> perchè avrai fatto qualche vaccata da user normale tipo metterci conky
<jester-> o docky
<krabador> Pinguinone, prova , da terminale    con  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Pinguinone> ho installato all'inizio un plugin su compiz che mi permetteva di spostare le finestre da uno schermo all'altro
<jester-> mica serve un plugin
<Pinguinone> fatto
<krabador> Pinguinone, manda quel comando da terminale, riavvia, e prova a caricare con sessione unity
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<Pinguinone> fungeeeeeeeeeee
<krabador> bene
<Pinguinone> Krabador-mago cosa fa quel comando?!?
<krabador> resetta compiz
<Pinguinone> ho anche capito cosa è stato...almeno ho una teoria
<Pinguinone> per spostare le finestre da uno schermo all'altro avevo installato un editor grafico di compiz e poi un plug-in put
<Pinguinone> da put si poteva configurare un tasto che premuto spostava la finestra da uno schermo all'altro
<Pinguinone> funzionava alla perfezione
<Pinguinone> ma stamattina ho aggiornato il sistema con apt-get upgrade
<Pinguinone> e al riavvio non andava più una mazza...può essere che l'aggiornamento abbia scassato compiz configurato con quel comando aggiuntivo?!?
<krabador> no, l'aggiornamento non teneva conto delle modifiche fatte precedentemente a compiz, causando questo problema
<Pinguinone> mmmm
<Pinguinone> allora non so
<Muflone> la sfiga che si abbatte contro i novellini gh
<krabador> Pinguinone, se si giocherella con gli effetti, ad ogni aggiornamento bisogna resettare anche compiz
<Pinguinone> ah ok
<Pinguinone> e poi rimetterli sopra?!?
<jester-> segali la .compiz
<Pinguinone> ma resetto sempre e cmq con quel comando?!?
<krabador> puoi usare questo comando
<krabador> oppure cancellare la /home/utente/.compiz
<Pinguinone> perfetto
<Pinguinone> ora quindi posso rimettere sopra questa funzionalità o c'è un modo per farla meglio?!?
<Muflone> credo che la configurazione di compiz non stia più in .compiz ma in un database di dconf
<Pinguinone> (che crea anche meno problemi)?
<Pinguinone> ma quindi fstab non centrava niente...
<krabador> Pinguinone, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pinguinone> c'è gia....era quello che ho usato per quell'effetto
<krabador> e allora, usa solo quello, se succede qualche casino, dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<krabador> ed amen
<Pinguinone> perfetto
<Pinguinone> gia rimesso
<Pinguinone> ultima cosa...
<krabador> c'era una lista?
<Pinguinone> a questo punto l'auto mount posso provare a metterlo?!?
<Pinguinone> :-)
<`abc> Buonasera. Posso chiedervi con quale linguaggio è sviluppato lxde?
<krabador> `abc , http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Page
<`abc> grazie
<Muflone> lxde è un gruppo di software, dipende dal singolo componente
<`abc> ah
<`abc> mi serviva saperlo perchè voglio scaricare dei temi di icone
<Muflone> e il linguaggio di sviluppo ti cambia qualcosa?
<enzotib> `abc: mi spiace, prima ti avevo mutato perché hai dato fastidio in supporto, ora in qualche modo stai aggirando la cosa, quindi ti rimuto e ti lascio un po' in quarantena a riflettere
<Muflone> ottimo
<Pinguinone> tutto perfetto
<krabador> Pinguinone, bene , buon sistema :D
<Pinguinone> ragazzi grazie se posso offrirti da bere...quando vuoi
<Muflone> sto cercando gente che usi il plugin remmina-plugin-teamviewer per accedere a desktop teamviewer da remmina
<Muflone> qualcuno lamenta un problema di dipendenze che non mi spiego
<jk^> ciao a tutti, mi aiutate a scegliere un nuovo portatile?
<jk^> non ho idea di quale prendere :\
<krabador> jk^, una apu amd, con piu' ram possibile ,e un bel ssd
<krabador> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> cos'è apu?
<enzotib> ERA CPU
<enzotib> sorry for caps
<Muflone> apu è una serie di cpu della amd
<enzotib> my bad
<ufalc> Krabador ci sei?
<krabador> hoho, il deutsch boy
<krabador> dica
<ufalc> ahahahahahahahah ma dai ti ricordi di me?
<ufalc> :D
<ufalc> comunque con Ubunto mi trovo benissimo
<ufalc> grazie a te
<krabador> ricordo che recuperasti un pc disperatamente, con ubuntu
<krabador> bene, sono contente
<krabador> contento
<ufalc> si si , il pc é vecchi e malandato, Ubuntu gira benissimo
<ufalc> ascolta, mi sapresti consigliare un programma in italiano per montare video?
<krabador> beh, allora, ce ne sono un po'
<krabador> openshot
<krabador> pitivi
<krabador> cinelerra
<krabador> openshot e pitivi , li installi direttamente dal repository
<ufalc> ok... provo a iniziare dal primo :) grazie Krabador, sei un amico :) ti faccio sapere come mi trovo.......  li scarico subito....
<krabador> bene
<ufalc> un abbraccio ciaoooooooooooooooo
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> :D
<nicola-1978> buonasera a tutti
<nicola-1978> ho un mistero che non riesco a risolvere relativo ad un lanciatore
<nicola-1978> ho installato file-protector seguendo la guida di infocamere
<nicola-1978> se avvio il programma dalla cartella in cui è installato (/usr/Actalis/FP/run) tutto ok
<nicola-1978> se però provo a creare un lanciatore indicando come comando lo stesso percorso non parte
<krabador> nicola-1978, con che ubuntu , scusa?
<nicola-1978> si, scusa, ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> hai creato il .desktop ?
<nicola-1978> si, provato. ho anche fatto questa prova: ho creato un collegamento al file run nella stessa cartella e, lanciandolo, tutto ok
<nicola-1978> poi, ho spostato il collegamento sulla scrivania e non funziona!
<nicola-1978> è un mistero
<nicola-1978> il run funziona solo dalla sua cartella
<krabador> nicola-1978, puoi postare il .desktop su pastebin ?
<krabador> !pastebin | nicola-1978
<ubot-it> nicola-1978: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola-1978> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189776/
<nicola-1978> no aspè scusa Exec=/usr/Actalis/FP5/run
<nicola-1978> quello che ti ho incollato con il paste era il vecchio desktop
<krabador> o è in un modo, o nell'altro
<krabador> il programma ha una gui?
<nicola-1978> mmm, cioè
<krabador> interfaccia grafica
<nicola-1978> è un software di firma digitale basato su java
<krabador> nicola-1978, prova a mettere Terminal=true , salva e riprova
<nicola-1978> apre e richiude immediatamente il terminale
<nicola-1978> aspè che ti incollo il file run
<krabador> nicola-1978, no, apri il terminale, va nella cartella dov'è il run, manda sudo chmod +x filerun, con il suo nome preciso
<nicola-1978> si già fatto
<krabador> e , supponendo che il percorso sia completo , dentro al file desktop riprova
<nicola-1978> infatti se apro il file dalla sua cartella funziona
<krabador> ma come utente o sudo?
<Muflone> probabilmente il problema è nel programma stesso. da terminale vai nella tua home con "cd ~" e poi da lì esegui "/usr/Actalis/FP5/run"
<Muflone> e da lì verifica quali anomalie riporti
<Muflone> i lanciatori non impostano alcuna directory di avvio
<nicola-1978> Errore: impossibile trovare o caricare la classe principale it.actalis.ellips.fp.FileProtector
<nicola-1978> questo, invece, è il file run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189818/
<Muflone> il launcher run l'hai scritto tu oppure è dell'autore?
<nicola-1978> è dell'autore così come le modifiche (JAVAHOME e LD_LIBRARY_PATH) sono indicate dall'autore
<Muflone> bene, poi segnala all'autore il difetto così che lo possa risolvere.
<Muflone> aggiungi al file run, alla seconda riga
<Muflone> cd "$(dirname $0)"
<Muflone> dovrebbe bastar questo
<Muflone> (altrimenti ti fai un altro launcher che faccia prima il cd e poi lanci run)
<nicola-1978> in pratica dopo .../jre devo aggiungere cd "$(dirname $0)"
<Muflone> no
<Muflone> prima di #export
<Muflone> fai invio e nella riga nuova aggiungi quanto detto sopra
<Muflone> 1) #!/bin/bash 2) cd "$(dirname $0)" 3) #export ...
<nicola-1978> risolto
<nicola-1978> così, giusto per curiosità, da che cosa è dipeso?
<Muflone> il programma presuppone che tu lo avvii dalla cartella che contiene il file run
<Muflone> segnalalo all'autore per farlo sistemare altrimenti altri utenti avranno lo stesso problema
<nicola-1978> si provvederò quanto prima.
<nicola-1978> grazie mille
<Muflone> prego
<krabador> nicola-1978, funziona ?
<nicola-1978> si krabador grazie
<spartacus72> Sera
<giamnt> ciao, per rimuovere qualche vecchio kernel dalla partizione di boot (ho la /boot su partizione separata) qual'è il modo più pulito? (12.04 desktop 64)
<sandro_> Prova con Grub Customizer.
<giamnt> sandro_ ok, vado a vedere
<giamnt> sandro_ stavo guardando...ma rimuoverli con synaptic che ne pensi?
<sandro_> Se sai come procedere, può essere un'altra soluzione.
<giamnt> sandro_ ho la raccolta quasi completa, dalla 3.2.0-23 alla 3.2.0-67...(34 kernel)
<sandro_> Rimuovi quelli più vecchi e dei quali hai certezza che non ti occorrano.
<giamnt> sandro_ il dubbio è selezionare [rimuovi] oppure [rimuovi completamente]
<sandro_> Fai rimuovi.
<giamnt> sandro_ della serie con [rimuovi completamente] dovrebbe portarsi via anche le dipendenze e i vecchi conf ?
<sandro_> Già!
<giamnt> sandro_ siamo sicuri che non rimuove niente attualmente in uso/condiviso con il kernel in uso?
<sandro_> Per questo ti avevo consigliato Grub Customizer.
<sandro_> Per non pasticciare con i pacchetti di Synaptic.
<sandro_> Comunque, puoi usare anche Synaptic, tranquillo. Non esplode nulla.
<sandro_> Togli solo i vecchi Kernel, come ti ho scritto sopra. Quelli che presumi non ti servano.
<giamnt> sandro_ ok, faccio un test con quello più vecchio
<sandro_> Ok. Buon lavoro.
<giamnt> sandro_ sul forum .com qualcuno ha usato synaptic e ha selezionato: linux-headers-3.2.0-23 + linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic + linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic con [rimuovi completamente]. Lo stesso ho fatto io, ma prima ho fatto una copia in un file di testo di tutti i file installati da: linux-headers-3.2.0-23 linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic . Dovrei essere in una botte di ferro...applico?
<sandro_> Applica!
<giamnt> yo
<giamnt> sandro_ fatto. ora riavvio e vedo se esplode niente :) ...ps: synaptic...generating grub.cfg... (I love synaptic)
<sandro_> Riavvia pure.
<giamnt> a dopo
<sandro_> A dopo!
<giamnt> sandro_ it works!
<sandro_> Wow!
<giamnt> :)
<sandro_> Non è esploso niente? Strano!
<sandro_> ;)
<sandro_> Quindi .. puoi ora procedere - con fiducia - nell'eliminare i rimanenti Kernel non più necessari. Giusto?
<giamnt> sandro_ fra le 162 guide per rimuovere i vecchi kernell c'è anche il comando più esotico che abbia mai visto: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<sandro_> Eheheh!
<giamnt> sandro_ vuoi mettere synaptic con quella divina commedia... :)
<sandro_> Io uso parecchio Synaptic. Mai aperto UCC.
<sandro_> Eh sì. Quel comando è una parte dell'Inferno di Dante nella sua Divina Commedia.
<giamnt> sandro_ quindi ora ho dalla 3.2.0-26 alla 3.2.0-67 (in uso) e il gestore aggiornamenti mi sta proponendo la 3.2.0-68....quanti ne lasceresti nella /boot? (2-3 precedenti all'attuale?)
<sandro_> Lascerei gli ultimi tre che hai usato e che non ti hanno mai creato problemi. (Comunque, dubito che nessuno ti abbia mai fatto piantare la macchina)
<cane_randagio> ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedervi come posso fare per installare adobe flash player
<cybernova> !flash | cane_randagio
<ubot-it> cane_randagio: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cane_randagio> cioè il pacchetto l'ho già bello e scaricato, ma quando vado ad aprire una chat mi rimanda sempre alla pagina "get adobe flash"
<cane_randagio> non capisco perchè
<giamnt> sandro_ daresti anche un sudo apt-get clean dopo? (ma c'è un equivalente synaptic a quel comando?)
<cybernova> cane_randagio, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash
<cybernova> !paste | cane_randagio
<ubot-it> cane_randagio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cane_randagio> cybernova: fatto, e poi?
<cybernova> cane_randagio, leggi su, te l'ho scritto
<giamnt> sandro_ oops, c'è il pulsante [stato] in basso...
<cane_randagio> cybernova: cioè devo incollare quello che mi esce dal terminale nel link che mi hai dato?
<sandro_> Sì, giamnt. C'è in Synaptic.
<cybernova> cane_randagio, esattamente e postare qui in canale il link
<giamnt> sandro_ quelli contrassegnati come [installato (auto removibile)] si possono eliminare?
<sandro_> @giamnt - Certo.
<cane_randagio> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191388/
<giamnt> sandro_ ok stiamo a posto...grazie per l'aiuto, una buona serata a tutti :)
<sandro_> @giamnt - Ciao!
<cybernova> cane_randagio, che browser utilizzi?
<cane_randagio> chromium
<cybernova> cane_randagio, per chromium devi installare il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cybernova> cane_randagio, quindi sempre da terminale: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cane_randagio> cybernova: quel "non free" non mi piace...mica è a pagamento?
<cybernova> cane_randagio, non è a pagamento
<cane_randagio> ok ok
<krabador> no, il codice non è liberamente modificabile
<krabador> cane_randagio, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> cane_randagio, sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<cane_randagio> fatto, sta lavorando
<cane_randagio> fatto!
<cane_randagio> e adesso vediamo
<krabador> chiudi chromium e riavvialo
<cane_randagio> ok
<cane_randagio> a dopo
<cane_randagio_> la chat me la apre. ora ho altre belle gatte da pelare
<cane_randagio_> non riconosce la webcam!
<krabador> cane_randagio, webcam che funziona al di fuori del browser?
<cane_randagio_> non so, come faccio a vedere?
<krabador> cane_randagio, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> e lancialo da terminale
<cane_randagio_> fatto ma mi dice solo che cheese è già alla versione più recente
<krabador> lancialo
<cane_randagio_> ok si la webcam funziona
<krabador> cane_randagio_, allora va a controllare in chromium ---- impostazioni ---- avanzate ----  privacy , impostazione contenuti ---- multimediali
<cane_randagio_> krabador: fatto, chromium non mi riconosce nessuna webcam
<krabador> cane_randagio_, scarica ed installa chrome, vedi se hai lo stesso problema
<cane_randagio_> azz...e io che pensavo che per ubuntu fosse disponibile solo chromium
<krabador> cane_randagio_, http://www.google.it/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<davide_> ciao raga ho problemi di audio
<davide_> chi mi aiuta?
<krabador> davide_, descrivi il problema
<cane_randagio_> grazie! nel frattempo...come faccio ad aumentare la risoluzione dello schermo?? la posso impostare massimo a 1024x768...mi servirebbe arrivare a 1366x768
<davide_> quando uso un programma per midi chiamato van basco, devo attivare qsynth. fin qui tutto apposto, ma quando chiudo il tutto e vado ad esempio su you tube ho provo ad ascoltare un file musicale, dopo non sento più niente; a meno che riavvio il pc e tutto torna normale
<krabador> davide_, su quale sistema operativo?
<davide_> ubuntu
<krabador> quale ubuntu ?
<davide_> come faccio a sapere la versione,dove cerco?
<krabador> cane_randagio, digita xrandr da terminale, e manda un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | cane_randagio
<ubot-it> cane_randagio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> davide_, sudo lsb_release -a
<krabador> !pastebin | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cane_randagio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191587/
<krabador> cane_randagio, mi dispiace, il massimo è quella che già hai
<krabador> cane_randagio, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | cane_randagio
<ubot-it> cane_randagio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide_> 14.04
<cane_randagio> ma il mio monitor supporta risoluzioni piu alte
<davide_> trusty
<krabador> davide_, puoi postare un pastebin?
<davide_> si
<cane_randagio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191599/
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191602/
<krabador> cane_randagio, allora software-properties-gtk , va nell'ultima tab a destra
<cane_randagio> krabador: nessun driver aggiuntivo
<krabador> cane_randagio, scusa, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<cane_randagio> 14.04
<davide_> ci sei krabador?
<krabador> cane_randagio, per favore, manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | cane_randagio
<ubot-it> cane_randagio: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> davide_, allora sembra che tu debba configurare qsynth per usare pulseaudio
<davide_> che faccio?
<krabador> davide_, apri un terminale ,e  manda $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/
<davide_> musa@musa-VGN-NS31S-S:~$ $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/ bash: /home/musa/.config/rncbc.org/: È una directory
<krabador> davide_, si, scusami, cd $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/
<krabador> manda ls -la , e fa un pastebin del risultato
<davide_> musa@musa-VGN-NS31S-S:~$ cd $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/ musa@musa-VGN-NS31S-S:~/.config/rncbc.org$
<davide_> cioè
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> invio
<krabador> fa un pastebin del risultato
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191700/
<krabador> davide_, bene , gedit Qsynth.conf
<krabador> e pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> non seccarti
<krabador> :)
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191717/
<davide_> figurati
<davide_> al massimo appassisco
<davide_> ihihi
<krabador> davide_, allora, chiudi , sudo rm Qsynth.conf Qsynth.conf_old
<krabador> davide_, gedit Qsynth.conf
<krabador> davide_, il pastebin è perfettamente completo?
<davide_> scusami
<davide_> faccio i due comandi
<davide_> oppure uno pastbein e l'altro e pastbein?
<krabador> davide_, ti sto chiedendo, sicuro che il pastebin del contenuto di Qsynth.conf , è perfettamente completo?
<davide_> ???
<krabador> davide_, il pastebin
<davide_> ma che devo fare con i due comandi che mi hai mandato?
<krabador> davide_, del file
<krabador> davide_, Qsynth.conf
<krabador> davide_, è completo
<davide_> ???
<krabador> davide_, o per sbaglio hai dimenticato qualche linea?
<davide_> rifaccio
<krabador> davide_, no, non rifarlo
<davide_> dammi il comando perfavore
<krabador> controlla solo che sia completo
<davide_> ho chiuso gedit
<davide_> non ho più la scrittura
<davide_> da mettere nel pastbein
<krabador> davide_, non ti sto chiedendo di rifarlo, ma soltanto se ti fossi dimenticato qualcosa
<krabador> davide_, perchè te ne sto facendo fare uno exnovo
<krabador> basato sul tuo
<davide_> ho mandato questo comando:musa@musa-VGN-NS31S-S:~/.config/rncbc.org$ gedit Qsynth.con
<davide_> ho copiato e incollato quello che mi hai dato
<krabador> davide_, sicome manca una parentesi all'inizio
<krabador> davide_, devo sospettare che tu ti possa essere ulteriormente sbagliato
<krabador> davide_, mettendo qualcosa in meno
<krabador> nel pastebin del contenuto di quel file
<krabador> davide_, rimanda gedit Qsynth.conf
<davide_> ok
<krabador> davide_, rifà il pastebin
<krabador> davide_, concentrati
<krabador> che ce la puoi fare
<davide_> ahaha
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191820/
<krabador> davide_, bene chiudi
<krabador> davide_, scrivi poi su terminale sudo rm Qsynth.conf Qsynth.conf_old
<krabador> invio
<krabador> gedit Qsynth.conf
<krabador> incolli questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9516097/text
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> e provi
<davide_> cosa chiudo gedit?
<krabador> davide_, rileggi
<krabador> con calma
<davide_> non mi è chiaro
<davide_> cosa faccio dopo invio
<davide_> ??
<krabador> leggi , è tutto scritto
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8191899/
<krabador> davide_, vedo che hai chiuso il terminale
<davide_> ...
<krabador> e non sei piu' nella cartella ~/.config/rncbc.org
<davide_> uffa
<krabador> davide_, ti pesava tenerlo aperto ?
<davide_> che sclero
<krabador> davide_, il mio, che ho di fronte uno che fa come gli pare
<krabador> davide_, allora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<davide_> è aperto
<krabador> cd $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/
<krabador> sudo rm Qsynth.conf Qsynth.conf_old
<krabador> gedit Qsynth.conf
<krabador> incolli questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9516097/text
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> provi
<davide_> dopo sudo rm premo invio?
<krabador> sono tutti comandi che vogliono invio dopo
<davide_> incollo in gedit?
<davide_> il pastbein
<davide_> intendo l'indirizzo che mi hai dato
<krabador> davide_, il contenuto del pastebin a cui fa riferimento il link
<davide_> ti sto chiedendo se il contenuto del pastbein lo devo inserirein gedit
<davide_> in gedit
<krabador> davide_, incolli
<krabador> davide_, il contenuto
<krabador> davide_, del pastebin
<krabador> davide_, a cui fa riferimento il link
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/9516097/text
<davide_> ma dove lo devo incollare sto maledetto pastbein che mi hai mandato?
<davide_> tu
<davide_> quello che mi hai mandato tu a cosa mi serve
<davide_> dove lo metto??????????'
<davide_> ...
<davide_> ci sei?
<davide_> aiutoooooooo
<sandro_> davide_ - Penso che ti invitasse a ricostruire un nuovo file Qsynth.conf usando il contenuto prelevato dal link che ti ha fornito.
<davide_> sto cercando di capire dove va inserito il pastbein
<davide_> sandro
<sandro_> Ehm!
<davide_> ...
<sandro_> Copia tutto il contenuto del pastebin che ti ha inviato.
<sandro_> Poi ...
<davide_> non so dove va incollato
<davide_> kabrador ti ho succhiato tutte le energie?
<sandro_> Crea un nuovo file con il nome Qsynth.conf e incollaci dentro il contenuto prima copiato.
<sandro_> Il file lo devi ricreare nella directory $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/
<davide_> sandro devo ripartire da zero
<davide_> krabador mi ha abbandonato
<krabador> davide_, non rispondo piu' di 3 volte alla stessa domanda
<sandro_> È tardi! E si è stanchi.
<davide_> sono spacciato
<sandro_> Fai così, davide_, riavvia il PC (metodo Windows) ... e vedi se recuperi l'audio.
<davide_> si che lo recupero ma ogni volta che uso van basco  poi dopo devo riavviare per sentire l'audio
<krabador> se sei in $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/   , nel terminale, ed hai mandato con successo  sudo rm Qsynth.conf Qsynth.conf_old  , con gedit Qsynth.conf avrai un gedit vuoto, ci incolli dentro il contenuto di http://pastie.org/pastes/9516097/text
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> provi
<krabador> e 4
<davide_> era ora krabador...te lo chiesto venti volte prima....adesso ci siamo. una volta incollato salvo nell'editor di testo se ho ben capito
<krabador> sono io che te l'ho detto 20 volte
<krabador> senza la speranza che lo capissi
<davide_> si è vero me l'hai detto venti volte ma non riuscivo a capire se dovevo incollare nell'editor di testo oppure nel terminale
<davide_> adesso che faccio?
<davide_> intanto ti mando il pastbein del terminale
<krabador> davide_, non serve
<krabador> a meno che non hai avuto errori
<davide_> è si
<krabador> davide_, allora pastebin
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8192102/
<krabador> chiudi il terminale
<krabador> riaprilo
<krabador> cd $HOME/.config/rncbc.org/
<krabador> invio
<krabador> ls -la
<davide_> ok
<krabador> invio
<krabador> manda pastebin di quello che ti appare dopo quest'ultimo
<davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8192125/
<krabador> lascia il terminale aperto
<davide_> si
<krabador> sudo mv Qsynth.conf Qsynth.conf_old
<davide_> mi chiede la password
<davide_> la metto
<krabador> davide_, mettila
<davide_> fatto
<davide_> musa@musa-VGN-NS31S-S:~/.config/rncbc.org$
<krabador> gedit Qsynth.conf
<krabador> (e 5) incollaci dentro questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9516097/text
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii ù
<davide_> riavvio il pc?
<davide_> ho incollato e salvato
<davide_> ..
<davide_> krabador io provo a riavviare il pc , faccio funzionare van basco e dopo provo a vedere se l'audio va via di nuovo
<davide_> intanto ti ringrazio perchè non so come ritornare a questa pagina dopo
<krabador> davide_, come ci sei entrato?
<davide_> bo
<krabador> davide_, http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<davide_> nell'ubuntu chat qualcuno che non ricordo mi ha dato questa chat
<davide_> grazie
<davide_> ora riavvio
<davide_> e torno
<davide_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-31
<sandro_> krabador - Come mai quel file gli causava l'interruzione dell'audio?
<krabador> sandro_, l'utente usa qsynth, che blocca pulseaudio,se non mandato con lui come server audio
<sandro_> Ho compreso.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Manuels81_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | Manuels81_
<ubot-it> Manuels81_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pa> domanda: l'indicator applet, quando clicco sulla lettera, mi tira fuori il menu con tutti i programmi di messaggistica registrati
<pa> il problema e' che gia con 2 (o piu) bisogna scrollare
<pa> non si puo configurare l'altezza del menu cosi che siano tutti li senza dover scrollare?
<Sagitt> salve vorrei qualche delucidazione sulla vpn, ho installato vpn pptp su ubuntu server, configurato e funziona, però se tipo accedo dal mio telefono riesco ad accedere solo al server e non agli altri dispositivi della rete locale. cosa può essere?
<enzotib> Sagitt, non riesci ad accedere alla rete locale al server o alla rete locale al telefono
<enzotib> ?
<Sagitt> enzotib: alla rete locale dal telefono
<Sagitt> ma anche da altri device
<Sagitt> accedo solo al server
<Manuels81_> Io avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi aiuti sto provando a creare un piccolo server aziendale on ubuntu server m, ma non ho proprio le basi mi perdo con i comandi ,
<jester-> Manuels81_: installa una grafica minima
<Manuels81_> e come posso fare
<jester-> Manuels81_: tipo openbox
<jester-> Manuels81_: scusa ma a cosa ti serve il server nello specifico
<Manuels81_> devo creare degli archivi e poterci accede d'ovunque
<jester-> Manuels81_: per robe minime è buono anche una normale ubuntu
<Manuels81_> e deve lavorare in rete per far funzionare un programma di fatturazione
<jester-> usi samba e installi system-config-samba per cinfigurare gli accessi, va fatto su tutti  i pc
<jester-> Manuels81_: o da serever dovresti scrivere i file a mano e se non conosci criteri e palle varie è molto dura
<Manuels81_> anche su i pc che non hanno ubuntu/linux
<Manuels81_> devo installare samba ?
<jester-> Manuels81_: sui winzo devi abilitare condivisone di file e cartelle scegliendo quali e in winz devi settare una pass per la condivisione o non funza
<Radedo> Salve a tutti
<Radedo> ho un problema con il wireless non mi riconosce la rete
<jester-> Radedo: scheda wifi installata?
<Radedo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Radedo> si
<jester-> Radedo: eh quale tipo
<Radedo> mi pare realtec
<Radedo> c?è un comando per vederla?
<jester-> Radedo: lspci | grep -i network
<Radedo> grazie
<Radedo> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
<jester-> Radedo: iwconfig
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<Radedo> wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.422 GHz             Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s              Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0  lo        no wireless ext
<jester-> Radedo: la wifi la vede
<Radedo> si il segnale lo vedo
<Radedo> ma non si collega
<jester-> Radedo: metti nel pastebin risposta a: rfkill list
<jester-> !paste | Radedo
<ubot-it> Radedo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Radedo> ok ci provo
<Radedo> rfkill list lo devo dare nel terminale?
<jester-> certo
<Radedo> ho scritto ma non viene niente
<jester-> scrivi bene  rfkill list
<Radedo> con sudo o senza?
<jester-> prova con sudo
<Radedo> ok
<Radedo> putroppo niente
<Radedo> con sudo e senza
<jester-> Radedo: impossibile che non dia nulla
<Radedo> ho provato più volte
<jester-> Radedo: nel bios la wifi è abilitata?
<jester-> iwconfig lla vede i rfkill no? è strano assai
<Radedo> prima sul comp era windows ed ha funzionato
<jester-> Radedo: che centra winzoz
<jester-> Radedo: lsb_reease -r
<jester-> Radedo: lsb_release -r
<Radedo> Release:	14.04
<jester-> Radedo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<jester-> Radedo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Radedo> sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
<jester-> Radedo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Radedo> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan wlan0     No scan results
<jester-> !paste | Radedo
<ubot-it> Radedo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Sagitt, ci sei ancora?
<Radedo> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina sarebbe?
<Sagitt> enzotib: si
<Sagitt> sto provado a seguire la guida sul sito
<Sagitt> vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<Radedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8195635/
<enzotib> Sagitt, comunque la cosa è normale
<jester-> Radedo: http://sticass.com è un indirizzo
<enzotib> Sagitt, a meno di non impostare qualche route particolare
<jester-> Radedo: iwconfig
<Sagitt> ho attivato l'ipv4 forward che mi fa almeno navigare da vpn
<Radedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8195671/
<Radedo> jester: era questo il link?
<Radedo> e sticass ?
<jester-> Radedo: sudo modprobe rtl8187
<jester-> Radedo: controlla nell'icona rete sulla barra se la wifi è abiltata
<Radedo> devo toglierei cavo
<jester-> guarda se c'è la wifi nell'icona
<Radedo> il comando sudo modprobe rtl8187 non da niente
<jester-> se no errore è andato a buon fine
<jester-> Radedo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Radedo> L'icona c'è
<jester-> Radedo: c'è la wifi o no nell'icona
<Radedo> no
<jester-> Radedo: ma hai per caso riavviato?
<jester-> Radedo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION  cosa dice
<Radedo> ho tolto il cavo per vedere la wifi
<jester-> cavo o non la wifi si dovrebbe vedere nell'icona
<Radedo> si vedono le due freccete
<jester-> freccette?
<Radedo> connessione cavo
<Radedo> sopra al menu
<Radedo> vicino segno it batteria ecc
<Radedo> se tolgo la connessione cavo
<jester-> Radedo: eh se clicchi sopra all'icona che vedi
<Radedo> si vede il triangolino della wifi wuoto
<Radedo> Reti wifi e simili non attivi
<Radedo> in grigio
<jester-> Radedo: dmesg e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> Radedo: non è che l'hai spenta di winzoz per caso?
<Radedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8195807/
<Radedo> è un comp di mia sorella e volevo togliere il win e mettere ubu non vedo interuttori per wifi
<Radedo> sul tasto F12 c'è un icona come un' antenna e le lettere BT non è che sia questo?
<jester-> Radedo: sempre una pessima idea segare winzoz
<jester-> Radedo: rfkill list
<jester-> deve dare risposta
<Radedo> purtroppo no
<jester-> Radedo: non è normale,  vai in winzoz abilitala  collegala e poi riavvia senza toccare niente
<Radedo> vuoi dire nel bios?
<jester-> Radedo: non in windows
<Radedo> e dove?
<jester-> Radedo: ce l'hai ancora windows?
<Radedo> no
<jester-> male
<Radedo> non volevo occupare troppo spazio con 2 sistemi
<Radedo> anche perchè era un home edition
<jester-> Radedo: avvia da live e vedi se funza
<Radedo> da live?
<jester-> secondo me ho hai fatto qualcosa un buona fede azzoppando il network o è venuta installazione farlocca
<jester-> Radedo: live = prova ubuntu senza installare
<Radedo> purtroppo non c'è l'ho visto che ho installato da un usb
<Radedo> con creatore disco avvio
<jester-> Radedo: eh mica è diverso se invece del dvd usi la usb
<jester-> avvii la usb e vai in prova ubuntu
<jester-> la wifi dovrebbe andare senza far enulla
<Sagitt> enzotib: funziona
<enzotib> Sagitt, cosa hai fatto?
<Sagitt> attivato l'ip forwarding
<enzotib> e solo con questo accedi alla rete locale?
<Sagitt> enzotib: il resto era già configurato, solo che senza l'ip forwarding non vedevo gli altri device, ora si, e naviga pure
<enzotib> bene
<Sagitt> solo che la guida che avevo seguito non lo menzionava
<Sagitt> mentre quella sul sito ubuntu si
<Radedo> jester scusa devo andare
<Radedo> proverò di nuovo
<Radedo> grazie
<Radedo> Ciao
<Andy> ciao
<Andy> ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu 14.04 e partizione swap che non si autoavvia all'avvio
<Muflone> autoavvia = monta?
<Andy> si
<Muflone> esegui sudo swapon -s
<Muflone> verifica che appaia
<Andy> si è apparso con priorità -1
<Andy> usato 0
<Muflone> quindi è montata
<Muflone> esegui free e verifica l'ultima riga
<Andy> Swap:      2046972          0    2046972
<Muflone> l'hai montata tu manualmente?
<Andy> si con gparted
<Muflone> ah beh allora..
<Muflone> !paste | Andy
<ubot-it> Andy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Muflone> incolla qui il risultato di 1) sudo blkid 2) cat /etc/fstab
<Muflone> sul sito, non qui in chat
<Andy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198126/
<Muflone> se l'hai montata tu non c'è niente da vedere in free, è montata
<Andy> si ma come riavvio si smonta
<Andy> da sola
<Muflone> copia sul nopaste quel che ti ho detto
<Andy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198136/
<Muflone> ok, modifica /etc/fstab aggiungendo: "UUID=704dc5d7-6c87-4b2b-a6f4-f8c186c514a5 swap swap defaults 0 0"
<Muflone> no no spe
<Muflone> un attimo
<Muflone> ma tu hai la root dentro la partizione swap?
<Muflone> o quella riga in fstab è sbagliata oppure hai il partizionamento errato
<Andy> nono,l'avevo messo io tramite gparted credendo che si montasse ma poi lo tolto...non sono molto pratico
<Muflone> e la riga precedente dov'è? quella della vera root?
<Andy> ehm...non sò che dirti
<fabio_cc> ...
<Muflone> non è molto pratico dice
<halfbosss> buonasera :)
<cybernova> !ciao | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<halfbosss> vi spiego il mio problema allora ho cercato di effettuare l'upgrade da lubuntu 13.10 a 14.04 tramite il software di aggiornamento il problema è che ho lasciato il pc a fare l'avanzamento e sono andato a fare un pisolino ritorno al pc e lo trovo spento provo ad accendere il pc e mi si presenta una schermata di accesso con schermo tutto nero e con il mio nome utente quando provo a
<Muflone> (suspance)
<halfbosss> inserire la password non mi fa entrare quindi entro come guest ma purtroppo lo schermo resta nero e la ui sembra senza icone .... ora a me non interessa molto di formattare il pc ma sopra ho tutti i video e foto delle vacanze di quest'anno come faccio ???
<halfbosss> ditemi che si può risolvere vi prego :)
<Muflone> infila il cd di installazione e copiati tutti i dati
<halfbosss> hmmm quello di lubuntu 13 ???? o devo scaricare quello del 14 ? ma sopratutto mi descrivi la procedura ? :D
<Muflone> prendi quello di ubuntu che di sicuro ha l'ambiente di prova, quello di lubuntu non so se l'abbia
<Muflone> la procedura è avvii da dvd, scegli prova ubuntu prima di installarlo, da lì monti la tua partizione dati, infili una pennetta usb e ti copi quel che serve
<halfbosss> monto la mia partizione dati ???? scusami muflone ma sono una capra su ubuntu ahahahahah
<Muflone> clicchi sull'icona dell'hard disk
<halfbosss> ok grazie mille muflone provo subito :)
<halfbosss> buonasera :)
<halfbosss> c'è muflone ???? :)
<Muflone> no, è uscito. io sono la colf
<halfbosss> salve colf che suppongo si chiami consuelo ahahahahahahah
<Muflone> consuelita
<halfbosss> giusto mi scusi :) che per caso anche lei capisce qualcosa di ubuntu ??? xD
<Muflone> potrei ma ti conviene porre la domanda al canale
<halfbosss> ok allora in pratica sto cercando di recuperare dei file dalla mia distro ( che credo corrotta  lubuntu 13.10 o 14.04) ho trovato una distro con ambiente di prova e ho trovato la cartella che volevo inserisco la chaivetta nel pc per passare i file ma mi viene il messaggio di errore permesso negato o una cosa simile come risolvo ???
<Muflone> quando ti mostra permesso negato?
<jester-> halfbosss: devi usare sudo
<halfbosss> quando cerco di spostare tutto l'archivio che mi interessa sulla chiavetta .....
<halfbosss> e come funziona il copia incolla con sudo ????
<jester-> halfbosss: sudo nomefilemanager
<halfbosss> tramite terminale ????
<Muflone> che distribuzione hai trovato?
<halfbosss> lubuntu 2
<jester-> o sudo cp -r /dove/srta/lacartella  /dove/compiare/cartella
<halfbosss> 13.10
<Muflone> cosa usa? pcman-fm?
<halfbosss> muflone/consuelita prima ti ho detto che sono una capra mi sapresti spiegare cos'è questo pcman-fm xD
<Muflone> esegui da terminale: gksudo pcmanfm
<jester-> halfbosss: sudo pacman
<halfbosss> ok un attimo
<halfbosss> sudo comando non trovato
<halfbosss> *pacman
<jester-> halfbosss: sudo pacmanfm
<jester-> se non è zuppa è panbagnato
<halfbosss> sudo pacmanfm comando non trovato
<Muflone> ...
<Muflone> leggi sopra e lascia stare i videogiochi anni 80
<halfbosss> ok ahahahahhaa quello sudo nome file manager ???
<Muflone> no
<halfbosss> e quale ???  questo ??? o sudo cp -r /dove/srta/lacartella  /dove/compiare/cartella
<Muflone> quello che ti ha scritto la colf, non far confusione con altri utenti
<Muflone> 19:42:59 - Muflone: esegui da terminale: gksudo pcmanfm
<halfbosss> gksudo pcmanfm ????
<halfbosss> okok non mi ha dato nessun messaggio di errore
<halfbosss> quindi ora che faccio ????
<Muflone> ti ha aperto una finestra?
<halfbosss> no
<jester-> non ti ha chiesto pass?
<halfbosss> no
<Muflone> nell'ambiente live non ne ha bisogno
<Muflone> chiudi tutte le finestre del gestore file
<halfbosss> okok ho provato a riscrivere il comando e mi ha aperto un file manager
<Muflone> e riesegui il comando
<jester-> lubbunatu ha gksu installato di default?
<Muflone> (........ senza parole........)
<jester-> è strana assai sto lubuntu
<halfbosss> ma ora dovrei aver attivato i permessi per spostare i file ???
<Muflone> in quella finestra si
<halfbosss> ok però ho fatto così il file manager che mi aveva aperto l'ho ridotto a icona ma non chiso poi ho chiuso il terminale ho ridato il comando dal terminale per aprire un'altro file manager e spostare i file yeeee :)
<halfbosss> ahahahahahahah grazie mille a tutti e due :) ma quindi la mia distro muflone è andata ???? devo fare un'installazione pulita di lubuntu 14 ???
<Muflone> intanto copiati i file, per provare a ripararla servono informazioni che tu chiaramente non fornisci
<jester-> ma anche i files forse sono immaginari, per quello ha aperto due finestre per vederlimeglio
<halfbosss> ok dovrebbe aver finito ora provo su winzoz sè li legge un attimo poi sè volete mi aiutate a riparare la distro xD
<halfbosss> ok i file li ha copiati e vengono letti :) muflone che info devo fornirti ????
<Muflone> apri una discussione sul forum, non è argomento che si possa affrontare in chat
<halfbosss> okok allora appena possibile apro l'argomento in tanto ti ringrazio per l'aiuto che mi ha dato ora sei stato grande !!!!
<Muflone> prego
<Muflone> riferisco i saluti al padrone
<halfbosss> ahahahahhaaha buonasera ! :)
<Muflone> adios
<jester-> Muflone: perché non si possono affrontare in chat?
<jester-> giusto per curiosità nè
<Muflone> perché è un argomento lungo e richiede un pacco di informazioni
<jester-> ma va? e pensi che sul forum sia piu spiccio che fare direttamente?
<Muflone> erano le 19.13 quando ha chiesto come copiare 4 files
<Muflone> ora sono le 20.08
<Muflone> fatti due calcoli gh
<jester-> Muflone: ok lol
<Muflone> jester-  frequenti il forum?
<jester-> Muflone: raramente
<Muflone> non vedo nessuno del forum qui, pensavo ci fosse molta più gente
<jester-> difficile che aiutino qui i forumisti
<neximos> ciao
<neximos> ma i pc sony vaio di un paio di anni fa
<neximos> sono ben supportati da ubuntu?
<neximos> o sarà arduo installare?
<jester-> neximos: prova la live
<jester-> vedi se qualcosa non funza
<neximos> ok
<neximos> sto pensando di mettere xubuntu al pc di un amica... Ho ripristinato il suo sony vaio di un paio d'anni fa alle condizioni di fabbrica
<neximos> ed è lentissimo
<jester-> neximos: ma  non segrale winz o perdi ogni speranza che te la dia
<Aleks_> che os monta adesso?
<neximos> windows7
<Aleks_> caratteristiche pc?
<neximos> è un dual core non mi ricordo la frequenza
<neximos> 4 gb di ram
<Aleks_> mmh dovrebbe reggerlo, nn lhai formattato quindi
<neximos> processore a 64 bit ovviamente
<neximos> si si
<neximos> formattato e rimesso alle condizioni di fabbrica con il programma sony vaio
<neximos> vaio care
<neximos> praticamente come se fosse appena preso
<Aleks_> windows originale?
<neximos> c'era tutta la schiefezza di sony
<neximos> si si
<neximos> allora un po' lo anche tolta ma niente
<Aleks_> a questo punto dico che ha danni hardware
<neximos> può essere ma non mi da errori
<neximos> di nessun tipo
<neximos> è solo lento...
<neximos> ad aprire programmi
<neximos> poca reattività
<Muflone> prova con un windows 7 pulito senza la robaccia sony, magari migliora
<neximos> eh dove lo posso prendere il pc?
<neximos> il cd?
<Muflone> da qualcuno che l'abbia :P
<neximos> eh
<neximos> già
<Aleks_> neximos hai un unico cd con i software sony
<neximos> dai mi sa che faccio questo tentativo prima di provare a mettere xubuntu
<Aleks_> o sono due cd differenti?
<neximos> no ha la partizione di ripsritino
<neximos> non ha cd
<Aleks_> cerca un cd con solo il sistema
<Aleks_> oppure metti xubuntu
<neximos> proverò a chiedere a qualche mio amico
<Aleks_> io lo sto amando *_*
<Aleks_> jaja
<neximos> si anche a me piace
<neximos> solo che sapete come è... non vorrei che poi si lamenta
<neximos> perché non capisce nulla
<Aleks_> nn ci vuole nnt a imparare, gli spieghi due cosette
<neximos> si lo so che non ci vuole molto ad imparare...
<neximos> praticamete a casa mia tutti usano linux ora
<neximos> e si trovano bene
<neximos> però la mia amica è pigra
<Aleks_> anche mio padre stesso non vuole
<neximos> e per lei se un programma si chiama in un modo
<neximos> deve chiamarsi cosi anche in linux
<neximos> io ho messo linux solo perché ho pc datati
<Aleks_> mmh installale windows
<Muflone> se non si sbatte il minimo non lo usa un altro sistema operativo
<neximos> e non si son lamentati
<Muflone> e ti maledirà al primo problema
<neximos> già ;)
<neximos> vediamo che dice
<jester-> sicuro non va tutto 100% tipo i taasti funzione, non ci fai una bella figura
<neximos> prima di mettere xubuntu di sicuro gli faccio vedere la live
<neximos> cmq
<Muflone> poi magari collega la stampante canon, infila il cd e non funziona
<neximos> e gli spiego un po' di cose
<neximos> poi decido in base a quello che mi dice
<neximos> si si muflone capisco
<neximos> a casa infatti non è  un problema perché tanto quando c'è qualche problemino risolvo
<jester-> neximos: lasa perd va
<neximos> al limite dual boot
<neximos> e via
<neximos> dai vi saluto ragazzi
<neximos> grazie per le dritte
<neximos> ;)
<Muflone> bye
<Aleks_> maaa un malware può annidarsi nella partizione di ripristino no?
<Muflone> improbabile
<jester-> malware e troiano che usano il browser te li becchi anche in linux
<Aleks_> sisi, ma nn funzionano ok, ma ad esempio un qualsiasi virus con un ciclo wile si annida in ogni file del pc
<Aleks_> le partizioni di ripristino sono bloccate, ok, ma su linux puoi comunque accedere, ad esempio sono due giorni che non so cosa mi chiede la password qui su ubuntu o.o
<Muflone> mah, diciamo che i virus che infettano i files non esistono praticamente più
<Muflone> ormai quasi tutti gli exe sono firmati e se la firma è corrotta windows *dovrebbe* avvisarti
<Aleks_> mmh ok, ma capita che si accetti un exe non firmato
<Aleks_> vedi i gestionali in console che faccio ai miei "clienti" .-.
<Muflone> beh non penso che i virus vadano a cercarsi i tuoi gestionali :P
<Aleks_> nono, ma dico, come accettano il mio gestionale potrebbero accettarela qualsiasi
<Aleks_> cioè, mio fratello ad esempio, ama prendere tutta la merda che può
<Aleks_> e poi scaricarla a me
<nino> non riesco a settare una web ip su zoneminder , la vedo con firefox e vlc con 192.168.2.101:8080/video ma non riesco a caricare il video (video jpeg)su zoneminde settato nello stesso modo ma nulla che posso fare ?o
<Helpme> Ciao, sono nuovo e abbastanza inesperto. Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu14. Non si avvia e va direttamente in memtest86 dopo il riavvio in seguito all'installazione. Non ci capisco niente
<Wonderfulheart> Good night!
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-24
<Uzzi> è possibile disabilitare gli effetti su gnome shell su ub15?
<Ciano> ola ragazzi
<Ciano> posso fare na omandina??
<NonnoCiano> pronto?
<NonnoCiano> siete occupati?
<kappaiel> ciao un piccolo consiglio che applicazione posso usare x masterizzare ubuntu su una usb ?
<kalos> buongiorno a tutti
<kalos> ho installato da poco ubuntu 15.04... ma praticamente ho problemi con il bluetooth
<kalos> non riesco ad inviare foto dal cellulare al pc... qualcuno sa darmi qualke consiglio??
<kalos> c'è qualcuno??
<teodoro> ehilaaaaa
<teodoro> chi mi aiuta??
<Carlin0> !installazione | teodoro
<ubot-it> teodoro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<juli> ciao a tutti..
<juli> ho un problema mi potete aiutare?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | juli
<ubot-it> juli: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<juli> oh...scusate... ho un problema con il bluetooh.. non riesco ad inviare file dal cellulare alpc
<teodoro> ho win 10 su un hd da 160 gb, ora ho collegato un secondo hd da 320 gb su cui vorrei installare ubuntu e creare un dual boot
<teodoro> é fattibile?
<Carlin0> teodoro, hai uefi ?
<teodoro> non lo so :(
<teodoro> non ricordo cosa vuol dire
<Carlin0> devi guardare la scheda tecnica del tuo pc (è il tipo di bios)
<teodoro> so' entrare nel bios, dove devo vedere?
<Carlin0> devi vedere che tipo di bios hai , se il vecchio o il nuovo che si chiama appunto uefi
<teodoro> ti dico la scheda madrE?
<brian> ciao raga
<Guest12184> sono da live cd , devo istallare ubuntu 14.04 , ma prima di avviare l istallazione mi serve passare una cartella con delle foto dentro una chiavetta
<Guest12184> ma mi dice che mancano i permessi
<Guest12184> come posso fare ?
<krabador> Guest12184, e dove devi passarli questi file
<Guest12184> krabador: su una chiavetta usb
<krabador> da dove?
<Guest12184> dalla scrivania alla chiavetta , ma adesso sono da live
<krabador> "scrivania" di quale sistema?
<Guest12184> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Guest12184, devi installare ubuntu 14.04, ed hai ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Guest12184> krabador: si devo reistallarlo per 2 motivi
<Guest12184> krabador:  il disco fisso e partizionato male , cioe a diverse partizione tipo una da 15 gb un altra da 512 mb
<krabador> Guest12184, apri il terminale della live, sudo nautilus
<krabador> copia quello che ti serve
<Guest12184> krabador: ci provo
<Guest12184> krabador: libmtp error:  Could not open source file.
<krabador> quando hai fatto cosa ?
<Guest12184> krabador: quando ho preso la cartella dalla scrivania e lo copiata sul dispositivo usb
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo nautilus da terminale della live, l'hai mai mandato?
<Guest12184> si
<Guest12184> i catenacci sono spariti tutti
<krabador> da dentro nautilus, dove sei andato?
<Guest12184> sono andato dentro scrivania ho selezionato la cartella e lo trascinata nella finestra della scheda usb aperta in precedenza
<krabador> no
<krabador> la apri nel nautilus aperto con sudo nautilus
<krabador> e fai la copia
<krabador> nautilus è multischeda
<Guest12184> krabador:  capito riprovo
<krabador> Guest12184, con ctrl t , dentro nautilus, apri altre schede
<Guest12184> krabador: pero in nautilus non mi vede la chiavetta
<Guest12184> posso masterizzarli ?
<Guest12184> krabador: che scemo che sono sono da live non ho il masterizzatore libero
<krabador> Guest12184, nella scheda in cui hai aperto la chiavetta, premi ctrl l
<krabador> copi l'indirizzo
<krabador> e nella tab aperta nel nautilus con sudo nautilus, copi l'indirizzo, dai invio
<Guest12184> krabador:  ok
<ugone> ok vedo con piacere che krabador è già in postazione operativa ;-)
<krabador> ugone, ;)
<ugone> bravo krabador  ti segnerò tra i bravi oggi ;-)
<krabador> il che è un sollievo :D
<Guest12184> krabador: dove devo copiare l indirizzo ?
<Guest12184> krabador: non riesco mi da sempre errore
<Guest12184> krabador: facciamo un altra cosa
<Guest12184> krabador:  nell hardisk vedo diverse partizione io li voglio unire tutti per farne una soltanto
<parmariu14> ho problemi nell'installazione di aggiornamenti tipo 15.04 non parte
<krabador> parmariu14, che cosa stai cercando di fare e dove
<parmariu14> sto cercando di aggiornare da 14.10 a 15 ma mi da gia aggiornato quando non lo è
<krabador> parmariu14, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoVivid
<parmariu14> grazie provo
<krabador> di niente
<parmariu14> non sono in grado mi aiuti passo passo grazie
<Carlin0> parmariu14, basta leggere
<parmariu14> si ho provato ma non parte
<krabador> parmariu14, apri il teriminale
<krabador> parmariu14, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | parmariu14
<ubot-it> parmariu14: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<parmariu14> grazie forse ho risolto sta andando
<PE82> ciao a tutti
<PE82> ho un problema con i permessi su linux mint
<krabador> !mint | PE82
<ubot-it> PE82: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<PE82> ho installato bluefish, ma dal momento in cui decido di salvare un lavoro mi dice permesso negato
<parmariu14> grazie a tutti volevo comunque sapere se la versione 15.04 veramente conviene cosa ne dite?
<Carlin0> parmariu14, quella che hai tu è fuori supporto o poco ci manca , quindi in qualche modo devi aggiornare
<parmariu14> grazie carlin0
<Fresco17> Ciao, e' la prima volta che scrivo, Avrei un problema di schermata nera sia nella versione di prova che in istallazione  con Xubuntu e Lubuntu.  Qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?
<polisso> buona sera
<Fresco17> buona sera polisso
<polisso> dovrei cancellare un gioco
<Carlin0> !chat | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polisso> ho bisogno solo del comando
<polisso> se me lo potete dire
<Carlin0> come lo hai installato sto gioco polisso
<krabador> Fresco17, dal supporto di installazione, seleziona nomodeset
<polisso> l'ho scaricato tramite internet
<Carlin0> !chat | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polisso> ./install.sh
<Carlin0> polisso, chiedi dove lo hai preso
<cecchini> Ciao buon giorno a tutti
<Fresco17> Kabrador grazie. su xubuntu dove lo trovo il supporto? non appena faccio partire l'install lo schermo diventa nero
<polisso> ciao
<krabador> Fresco17, quello che fai partire = supporto di installazione
<Fresco17> riassumo: compaq mini., bios aggiornato. faccio partire usb con unebootin . sia che faccio try  xubuntu o install lo schermo diventa nero
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Fresco17
<ubot-it> Fresco17: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Fresco17, nella schermata del try, premi f2 selezioni italiano, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset, e poi seleziona try
<Fresco17> fatto , quando seleziono try rimane un po ' la stessa schermata, e diventa poi nero, anche selezionando f2
<Carlin0> Fresco17, prova a rifare la chiavetta col programmino consigliato
<Fresco17> la chiavetta va perche' ho appena messo xubuntu su un altra macchina un acer
<Carlin0> cmq non devi selezionare solo f2 ma anche f6
<Carlin0> leggi bene
<krabador> Fresco17, si, rifa la pendrive, perchè con unetbootin non si possono gestire i menu live di xubuntu
<Fresco17> provo a rifare iso con il programma consigliato, grazie 1000000 vi faccio sapere
<Fresco17> si si avevo provato f2 e f6..
<polisso> https://secondlife.com/support/downloads/?lang=it-IT
<Fresco17> ok provato, carico da usb, lancio il try subito dopo provo a dare f2 e f6. lo schermo quasi bianco con il cursore lampeggiante in alto ea sx e poi da una scritta
<Fresco17> APCC ect .. e' veloce. poi tutto diventa nero
<Fresco17> idem se non do ne' f2 e ne f6
<krabador> Fresco17, "lancio il try subito dopo provo a dare f2 e f6" ---> devi darli prima di try
<krabador> uno ti fa scegliere la  linguqa
<krabador> l'altro l'opzione nomodeset
<Fresco17> in effetti e' la prima cosa che ho provato...
<Fresco17> ne f2 ne f6 mi fa entrare in altri menu
<Fresco17> scopmnare per un attimo le scritte dei menu e poi riappaiono
<akis24> Fresco17:  all'avvio premi la barra spazio prima che parta in live e avrai le varie opzioni  dopo usi f2 e f6
<Fresco17> faccio
<Fresco17> provato: premo la barra e mi porta sulla barra help senza farmi entrare
<Fresco17> sul menu help volelvo dire
<akis24> Fresco17: devi farlo mentre effettua il timeout prima dell'avvio ..
<Fresco17> si ho fatto cosi' durante timeout
<akis24> fresco versione 15.04 ?
<Fresco17> xubuntu 14.04.03
<Fresco17> anche con lubuntu idem
<akis24> Fresco17: procedura verificata personalmente sul mio pc ... con xubuntu 14.04.3
<Fresco17> non so che dire... su un acer aspire l'ho appena messo su questo compaq mini non riesco
<akis24> Fresco17:  molto vecchio vero ?
<Fresco17> provo dall acer la chiavetta e la procedura barra spazio...
<akis24> prova
<Fresco17> anche li' uguale. io faccio cosi' (a prova di pirla ma magari sbaglio qulcs): metto chiavetta accendo. il boot va su usb
<Fresco17> mi compare il menu
<Fresco17> con il timeout
<Fresco17> a questo punto premi barra spazio e mi evidenzia la riga help
<Fresco17> su acer fa anche un beep
<Fresco17> anche se durante il time out  faccio f2 f6 non succede nulla
<akis24> Fresco17: su che sistema sei ora ?
<Fresco17> win7
<Fresco17> ho tre pc qui...
<akis24> !winusb | Fresco17
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | Fresco17
<ubot-it> Fresco17: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Fresco17: ricrea la usb con il programma che ti ho indicato al link sopra
<Fresco17> con UUI?
<akis24> Fresco17:  si e non accorciare le parole universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<Fresco17> si lavevo appena fatto come indicato un po piu' su da @ubot-it
<Fresco17> ho usato Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.1
<akis24> Fresco17: prova con altra versione ossia la 12.04
<Fresco17> ok la scarico
<Paminomar> Ho installato xubuntu su un netbook acer aspire one, funziona quasi tutto ed è veloce, ho solo problemi audio e di connessione in wifi....vedo altre reti ma la mia no,  mentre per quanto riguarda  l'audio non si sente nessun effetto e  i file mp3 vanno molto veloci e si sentono a pezzi, il programma di xubuntu è aggiornato, potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Paminomar: xubuntu è un so, non un programma
<Paminomar> si certo....
<Paminomar> non sono molto pratico
<Lince> Mi serve un programma di dettatura o riconoscimento vocale x LibreOffice...esiste ???
<akis24> Paminomar: a che distanza sei dal router ?  hai provato da live a vedere se la rilevava ?
<Paminomar> sono vicinissimo ma non la vede....avevo installato ubuntu 10.10 e funzionava, su questa versione no...
<akis24> Paminomar: le altre reti vengono rilevate ?
<krabador> Fresco17, seleziona pure acpi=off , con f6
<Paminomar> si certo, vedo un sacco di reti....ma non la mia...
<Paminomar> se mi collego con lo smartphone funziona...
<Fresco17> ok akis24 lo faccio non appena riesco ad entrare nel menuf6
<akis24> Paminomar: apri il terminale e  sudo lshw -c network     poi  iwlist wlan0 scan  e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | Paminomar
<ubot-it> Paminomar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lince> Mi serve un programma di dettatura o riconoscimento vocale x LibreOffice...esiste ???
<krabador> !chat | Lince
<ubot-it> Lince: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lince> Ok ubot.it...grazie...
<Paminomar> sai che non ho capito cosa devo fare? scusa ma non sono un tecnico e faccio molta fatica....se è un problema lasciamo stare...
<akis24> Paminomar: in parole semplici si tratta di aprire il terminale dare i due comandi  e copiare tutto il contenuto sul link indicato postapoi indirizzo della pagina web qui in canale per vedere noi
<krabador> Paminomar, puoi fare una cosa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ed aggiungere    | pastebinit     alla fine di ogni comando segnalato
<Paminomar> qualche cosa ho fatto....ho inviato a quel link
<krabador> !veggenti | Paminomar
<ubot-it> Paminomar: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> dicci cosa hai fatto, se hai mandato i comando con    | pastebinit   alla fine, dopo averlo installlato correttamente , restituiranno un linkn
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<krabador> altrimenti , gira e rigira pure i pollici
<Paminomar> no ragazzi scusate....vi ringrazio tutti per la disponibilità ma non riesco ad andare avanti...grazie infinite a tutti
<krabador> Paminomar, ma il terminale l'hai mai aperto?
<Paminomar> si
<krabador> ed hai mandato i comandi che ti ha chiesto akis24 di mandare?
<krabador> puoi copiarli da qui , incollarli li , premere invio
<krabador> caricare il sito di pastebin, incollare li' dentro il risultato che i comandi hanno restituito nel terminale, cliccare su paste, copiare l'indirizzo nel browser, della pagina, incollarlo qui
<Paminomar> si....ma non ci capisco niente, non voglio farvi perdere altro tempo....grazie a tutti.
<krabador> Paminomar, scusami,ma a che ti serve un pc ?
<Paminomar> posso fare a meno di usare questo e continuo con il mio....
<Paminomar> saluti a tutti.
<krabador> Paminomar, ok, ma fallo lo stesso un corso di informatica
<krabador> li' te lo dicono come fare copia/incolla
<Paminomar> si.....un abbraccio
<krabador> saluti
<Fresco17> dunque sempre con ho usato Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.1 ho fatto una chiavetta con Xubuntu 13.10 che avevo sul pc.
<krabador> Fresco17, sbagliato
<krabador> scarica una versione recente, o 14.04.3 o 15.04
<krabador> e fa la pendrive
<krabador> 13.10 è fuori supporto
<krabador> e non se ne fa assistenza qui.
<Fresco17> mi avevno connsigliato la 12 sopra che stavo scaricando
<ugone> e questa volta l'aiuto serve a me :-) fino a qualche tempo fa questo comando beep -f 300.7 -r 2 -d 100 -l 400 faceva generare dei suoni dallo speaker della MB
<Fresco17> ma nell'attesa avevo la 13.10 e ho provato.
<Fresco17> la 14 non riesco ad installarla
<ugone> cosa posso usare per far suonare il buzer della mb?
<akis24> ugone:  manda in crash il pc
<krabador> ugone, non si puo' piu' , da roma in su, ubuntu si installa castrato di tale possibilità
<ugone> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ugone> e non c'è un cavolo di sistema per far generare un suono in qualche modo?
<ugone> a arte lanciando vlc e simili
<ugone> arte = parte
<Fresco17> comunque con questa sono riuscito ad entrare nel menu help, in f6, ho dato acpi=off e nomodeset (che e' un comando non trovato) ma poi e' partito in modalita' try.on
<Fresco17> per il momento lo installo cosi' e poi provo a lavorare sulla 14
<krabador> ugone, prova a mandare beep dopo  sudo modprobe pcspkr
<krabador> Fresco17, con 13.10 non avrai supporto qui
<ugone> perfetto krabador
<ugone> grazie di cuore
<krabador> sta andando?
<ugone> si
<krabador> ottimo
<Fresco17> Kabrador capisco ma se leggi sopra, la 14 non riesco ad installarla, schermo nero.... e non riesco a dare f2 e f6
<krabador> Fresco17, prova 15.04
<krabador> Fresco17, che schermata hai all'avvio di 14.04 ?
<Fresco17> xubuntu 15.04 dove lo prendo? qui c'e' la 14 http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu anche se c'e' scritto 15
<krabador> Fresco17, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<Fresco17> ok ci provo.
<Fresco17> intanto grazie davvero a tutti per i preziosi consigli, Buona Serata!
<aly> ragazzi
<aly> sto seguendo questa guida per installare virtual box http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3232938#p3232938
<aly> io vorrei installare la versione non opensource
<aly> l'altra volta l'ho installata dal sito virtualbox come dice nella guida
<aly> ed e successo un casino
<aly> esiste un metodo piu sicuro?
<krabador> !chat | aly
<ubot-it> aly: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> aly, entra anche in #vbox , e chiedi a loro
<aly> okok
<alamut> Ciao a tutti, sapreste mica dirmi come mai passando all'ultima versione di ubuntu il masterizzatore non me lo vede piu'?
<cristian_c> alamut: come ci sei passato?
<alamut> in realta' avevo installato windows 10 e in dual boot ubuntu l'ho rimesso oggi, pero' in entrambi non me lo legge
<cristian_c> alamut: capisci che forse il problema non è il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> sopratutto nel caso in cui il pc sia vecchio
<alamut> si appunto pero' magari da qui (visto che il masterizzatore e' praticamente nuovo) puo' darsi che qualcuno di voi sappia dirmi come aggiornare driver o cmq capire cosa succede, il pc e' un mediacenter di 3 anni fa
<cristian_c> alamut: il bios lo vede, tanto per iniziare?
<alamut> non lo so nonho fatto questo prova, magari dopo lo provero', c'e' un comando da dare?
<cristian_c> alamut: io per prima cosa contrillerei il bios
<cristian_c> il resto non avrebbe senso, se il bios non lo dovesse rilevare
<alamut> ok c'e' un modo senza dover spegnere e riaccendere?
<cristian_c> alamut: riavvia il pc, senza spegnerlo
<alamut> ok
<alamut> pc riavviato il bios lo vede
<alamut> non so se chi mi stava seguendo c'e' ancora, ho riavviato il pc ed il masterizzatore dal bios e' visto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alamut: apri un terminale e digita: lshw --short
<cristian_c> !paste | alamut
<ubot-it> alamut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185706/
<cristian_c> alamut: lshw -short
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185743/
<cristian_c>  /0/2/0.0.0     /dev/cdrom  disk        DVD-RAM writer
<cristian_c> uhm, uj vecchio atom, che macchina è?
<alamut> è un ASROCK
<alamut> mediacenter
<cristian_c> assemblato?
<alamut> no ION 330HT-BD
<cristian_c> alamut: comunque, come ho evidenziato, il masterizzatore viene riconosciuto
<alamut> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/NVIDIA/ION%20330HT-BD/
<alamut> bene ho inserito un blu ray ma non viene evidenziato in nessuna cartella
<cristian_c> alamut: allora, secondo me qui c'entra il supporto ai blu-ray
<cristian_c> alamut: hai provato altri dvd/cd/ecc...?
<alamut> su ubuntu no su win si vedevano, ora sto provando ad installare vlc magari se lo vede poi mi servira' solo un buon programma per masterizzare
<cristian_c> alamut: sì, prova con vlc
<cristian_c> e prova altri dischi, non solo blu-ray
<alamut> che è poi il mio problema primario, ho altro pc ma non ho il masterizzatore blu ray col quale ho girato un mio lavoro
<alamut> Blu-ray error:
<alamut> Path doesn't appear to be a Blu-ray
<alamut> Your input can't be opened:
<alamut> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'bluray:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<alamut> Playback failure:
<alamut> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<alamut> non so cosa sia successo...non vedevo piu' nessuno
<cristian_c> alamut: intanto, installa wodim, con: sudo apt-get install wodim
<cristian_c> alamut: sei uscito dal canale, per flood
<alamut> ok
<alamut> wodim mi dice gia' installato
<cristian_c> ok, ora digita: wodim -checkdrive
<alamut> stranamente nelle cartelle nn mi visualizza il bd
<cristian_c> d
<cristian_c> alamut: ora vediamo
<cristian_c> intanto digita il comando e incolla il risultatp su pastebin
<alamut> Identification : 'BDDVDW SN-506AB
<krabador> alamut, non incollare
<krabador> !pastebin | alamut
<ubot-it> alamut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa il pastebin
<krabador> oppure sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> wodim -checkdrive | pastebinit
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185861/
<cristian_c> alamut: hai postatp tutto?
<alamut> si ora sto facendo anche il sudo
<krabador> alamut, allora, che dischi hai provato con questo lettore?
<alamut> un blu ray acquistato, i dvd li vede
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185886/
<krabador> alamut, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/BluRay
<alamut> ok
<krabador> il supporto ai dischi bluray, in linux, è ancora oggetto di lavorazione
<krabador> in quanto si basa su tutta un'impalcatura proprietaria
<alamut> stranamente ora non mi vede manco i dvd
<krabador> dopo aver fatto cosa?
<krabador> stai parlando di tutti film originali?
<alamut> si
<alamut> ho aggiornato anzi aggiunto i multimedia proprietari, devo riavviare?
<krabador> alamut, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 | pastebinit
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185970/
<krabador> alamut, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> alamut, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh | pastebinit
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185977/
<krabador> alamut, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185991/
<krabador> alamut, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> ci metterà un po'
<krabador> manda il link e riavvia
<alamut> ok grazie
<cecchini> Scusatemi una domanda ce la possibilità di scaricare i pacchetti deb di
<cecchini> Direttamente da terminale
<krabador> cecchini, si
<cecchini> Krabrador come si fa
<krabador> cecchini, man apt-get
<krabador> ti dirà cose che non avresti mai pensato
<cecchini> Ok :) grazie sempre gentile
<krabador> :D
<cecchini> ;)
<cristian_c> 'tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere su apt e non avete mai osato chiedere'
<krabador> cecchini, se hai dubbi, chiedi
<alamut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12186025/
<Coca> Salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Coca
<ubot-it> Coca: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nivekubuntu> Sto provando ad installare ubuntu da dvd iso ma non riesco a capire come fare quando arrivo alla pagina partizioni. Che faccio?
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, prima della "pagina partizioni " che opzioni ti sono state proposte, in automatico?
<krabador> hai intenzione di fare un dual boot ?
<krabador> hai uefi?
<Nivekubuntu> Si
<Nivekubuntu> Doppio si
<Nivekubuntu> Intendo fare un dual boot
<krabador> che opzioni ti sono state proposte, in automatico?
<Coca> Dopo aver caricato la live  mi blocca il PC mi appare una schermata con delle onde oblique cosa può essere
<Nivekubuntu> Cancellare completamente l-hard disk e tutti i sistemi operativi presenti oppure altro, ovvero creare o ridimensionare le partizioni
<krabador> Coca, problemi hardware, come video ram, ram
<Coca> RAM 4gb
<krabador> Coca, non puoi usare altri driver video rispetto a quello che c'è nella live
<krabador> Coca, non è una questione di quantitativo, ma di salute
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, allora, al posto che selezionare direttamente l'installazione , seleziona "prova ubuntu senza installare" quando parte il supporto di installazione
<Coca> E come faccio a capire che una RAM non e in salute
<krabador> Coca, se succedono spesso queste cose, ad esempio
<krabador> Coca, prova prima il supporto live, con l'opzione nomodeset , premento f6 al menu di partenza
<krabador> Coca, di che versione e/o derivata stai parlando?
<Nivekubuntu> E quello che sto facendo adesso per parlare con voi. Pero vorrei installarlo su hard disk in dual boot
<Coca> Ma questo succede solo in questo caso
<krabador> Coca, di che versione e/o derivata stai parlando?
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, bene, se sei già in live
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, apri terminale
<Coca> La versione è ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, sudo gparted
<krabador> e fa uno screenshot di quello che appare
<krabador> !image | Nivekubuntu
<ubot-it> Nivekubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Coca, se hai questa  http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png   premi immediatamente un tasto freccia , e ti apparirà un menu
<krabador> Coca, in quel punto premi f2 , selezioni italiano, premi f6 , selezioni nomodeset, e poi selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Coca> OK grazie
<krabador> Coca, puoi segnalare di che pc stiamo parlando?
<krabador> cpu / scheda video, visto che hai già detto che hai 4 gb ram
<Coca> Processore AMD phenom 2 x6 con 4gb RAM scheda madre MSI scheda video integrata
<krabador> "scheda video integrata" ---> quale ?
<Coca> GeForce
<krabador> Coca, la smetti di farti tirare le informazioni con la tenaglia?
<krabador> se ti chiedono i documenti, gli dici solo il nome?
<Coca> Non ne capisco più di tanto
<krabador> Coca, non c'è da capire, c'è da segnalare il modello preciso della scheda
<krabador> se il pc è il tuo , dovresti saperlo, anche per semplice manutenzione
<krabador> altrimenti , prendi il manuale della scheda madre, e lo vedi
<Coca> Scusami, documenti e chi sa dove sono finiti
<krabador> !veggenti | Coca
<ubot-it> Coca: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Coca> Exit
<Carlin0> massimosca, spiega bene cosa succede : non si avvia il dvd live ?
<Nivekubuntu> krabador mi potresti spiegari come posso mostrarvi lo screenshot_
<Carlin0> !image | Nivekubuntu
<ubot-it> Nivekubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | Nivekubuntu +
<ubot-it> Nivekubuntu +: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, vai su imgur , fai l'upload, e metti il link qui
<Nivekubuntu> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1055x659q90/661/HSgjhw.png
<Nivekubuntu> dovrebbe andare cos=
<Carlin0> massimosca, spiega bene cosa succede : non si avvia il dvd live ?
<massimosca> buonasera. Scaricato e masterizzato con InfraRecord il file iso su DVD. Inserito nel lettore e fatto partire da disco ma non succede nulla. Cosa posso fare.
<krabador> massimosca, ma hai messo il file iso, a secco, nel disco, o hai seguito la procedura per masterizzare la iso?
<krabador> !iso | massimosca
<ubot-it> massimosca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<massimosca> da infrarecorder cliccato su Write image
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, clicca col tasto destro su /dev/sda2 , clicchi su informazioni, e fa uno screen
<massimosca> ok
<krabador> massimosca, non è per te
<krabador> massimosca, hai settato il pc, per partire in boot da dvd ?
<massimosca> si
<krabador> massimosca, appare una schermata, prima di "non succede nulla" ?
<massimosca> no tutto nero
<krabador> massimosca, il dvd è stato finalizzato? era spuntata l'opzione tra le opzioni di masterizzazione ?
<Nivekubuntu> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1055x659q90/901/Eeuo9G.png
<Nivekubuntu> ecco
<krabador> massimosca, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc, in cui stai cercando di far partire il dvd, e puoi dire di quale versione di ubuntu?
<massimosca> se non erro la versione 14.03 e Notebook hp 620
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, chiudi gparted, digita in terminale, software-properties-gtk, metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a source, chiudi correttamente la finestra, digita sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, dopodichè sudo gparted
<Nivekubuntu> ok eseguo
<krabador> massimosca, che cpu, quanta ram e che scheda video c'è
<krabador> modelli precisi , per favore
<Nivekubuntu> krabador ho fatto quello che mi hai detto, altro screenshot?
<krabador> si
<krabador> di gparted
<Nivekubuntu> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1472x920q90/913/u85rGV.png
<Nivekubuntu> Eccolo
<Nivekubuntu> krabador
<krabador> oh, e calmati
<Nivekubuntu> Scusa mi ero dimenticato solo di mettere il nome alla frase prima, non ti ho chiamato
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, chiudi gparted, va indietro col terminale e fa un pastebin di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> !pastebin | Nivekubuntu
<ubot-it> Nivekubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nivekubuntu> Eseguo
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, di che versione di ubunti sei in live ?
<Nivekubuntu> versione 14.04.3
<Nivekubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12187247/plain/
<Nivekubuntu> Ho fatto giusto?
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, che win hai  ?
<Nivekubuntu> window?
<krabador> si
<Nivekubuntu> windows
<Nivekubuntu> 8
<krabador> allora, disabilita avvio rapido da win, fa uno scandisc, ricarica la live, ricarica gparted, puoi ridimensionare /dev/sda2, creare partizione estesa in cui dentro creare partizione root partizione home,e partizione swap, al che fai partire l'installazione
<Nivekubuntu> ...io per ora ti ringrazio... lo faccio...ma non ora perche' e' tardi. Posso comunque dire che non ho mai avuto cosi' tante difficolta' ad installare un semplice sistema  operativo.    Grazie  a presto.  Intanto faro' quello  che mi hai detto, grazie ancora.
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, non si nasce istruiti
<krabador> i sistemi operativi non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> e maneggiarli non è comunque da utenti inesperti.
<Nivekubuntu> Certo questo lo so. Grazie ancora
<krabador> Nivekubuntu, al posto di 3 partizioni in partizione estesa, puoi crearne una sola, che sarà solo la root, in cui dentro verrà creata la home
<krabador> in modo che magari non ti si incrociano gli occhi ;)
<Nivekubuntu> Ok grazie
<Nivekubuntu> Ciao
<cecchini> Buona notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-25
<Giant> buongiorno! sono nuovo nell'utilizzare Ubuntu e come tale l'ho impallato, volevo sapere come poter ripristinare il sistema che non si avvia piu. o magari cosa cercare nel sito per trovare la procedura. grazie e buona giornata a tutti
<VecchioPC> Ciao a tutti :) ho un pc del 2000: cpu 833mhz 256 mb ram scheda video pochi mb (hahaha) ...volevo sapere qual è la versione più leggera di ubuntu da installarci su
<ExPBoy> 256 di ram?   forse lubuntu ma prova la live prima
<Carlin0> VecchioPC, prova lubuntu ma sei proprio ai limiti eh
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> anche la cpu è quel che è
<ExPBoy> provaci :)
<ExPBoy> magari lento ma va
<Carlin0> se non va ti resta puppy
<VecchioPC> povero me hahahah, che requisiti ha puppy? :)
<ExPBoy> VecchioPC, vedi in google qui è supporto ubuntu
<Carlin0> puppy gira di sicuro ...
<VecchioPC> in quanto ad absolute linux? mi pare sia migliore se non erro...
<Carlin0> !chat | VecchioPC
<ubot-it> VecchioPC: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ozstriker> hola
<GNAM> lol esistono ancora questi canali
<giordano> salve una domanda phone bq con ubuntu ontouch non viene riconosciuto da ubuntu14.04, windows seven si. aaaaaaaaaahhh come posso rimediare al problema grazie.
<enzotib> non s'è capito niente
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel ?
<enzotib> ozstriker, riguardo a cosa di preciso?
<ozstriker> enzotib
<ozstriker>  son bloccato al punto 6
<enzotib> ozstriker, hai ubuntu liscio o una derivata?
<ozstriker> la 15.04
<enzotib> ozstriker, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<enzotib> poi premi invio
<ozstriker> fatto e poi?
<enzotib> ozstriker, passa al punto 7 che ti dice cosa fare in questo file di testo
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> ma dove c'è scritto MODELLO
<ozstriker> ci devo incollare la risposta di cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<ozstriker> giusto?
<enzotib> ozstriker, direi di sì
<ozstriker> perfetto
<ozstriker> per salvare salvo normale o devo digitare roba sul terminale?
<enzotib> ozstriker, no, salvi normale
<enzotib> ozstriker, se il modello contiene spazi, probabilmente va messo tra virgolette
<ozstriker> in che senso?
<enzotib> ozstriker, model="pippo pluto"
<ozstriker> ozstriker@ozstriker:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<ozstriker> Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<enzotib> ecco
<ozstriker> quindi virgolette?
<enzotib> ma non sono sicuro, prova prima senza, poi se non va provi con
<ozstriker> (gedit:26418): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ozstriker> sul termnale è apparso questo?
<enzotib> ozstriker, fa finta di niente
<ozstriker> come era per icollare la roba qua
<ozstriker> incollare
<ozstriker> prima che mi bannino
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193530/
<ozstriker> enzo ho fatto il punto 8
<ozstriker> questo è quello che mi è uscito
<ozstriker> come faccio a sapere se ha funzionato o no?
<akis24> ozstriker:  provare che ne dici ?
<ozstriker> akis24 l'udio c'è l'ho
<akis24> bene allora
<ozstriker> c'è solo una cosa
<ozstriker> il 5.1 come si imposta?
<akis24> ozstriker:  collegando uscita audio a impianto 5.1
<ozstriker> è tutto collegato
<akis24> ozstriker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio/AbilitareSurround
<ozstriker> dove te la posso incollare una schermata?
<akis24> !image | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> ozstriker: devi solo modificare due righe   ..  come scritto li
<ozstriker> https://imgur.com/edit
<ozstriker> qua ci dovrebbe essere l'opzione
<akis24> ozstriker: ?? posta il link della pagina corretto
<ozstriker> sudo etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<ozstriker> sudo: etc/pulse/daemon.conf: command not found
<ozstriker> https://imgur.com/Kw9wIkM
<ozstriker> vedi che non mi appare
<akis24> ozstriker:    sudo gedit  /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Clark> Buonasera :) ho un problema con il mio vecchio pc... ho volutocambiare le impostazioni dal bios per overclockare la cpu, ma adesso  quando accendo il pc non esce assolutamente nulla, tutto nero, c'è qualche disco di ripristino di linux o simili che magari può aiutarmi?
<ozstriker> https://imgur.com/8fzAuqY
<ozstriker> mo non posso modificare il volume delle cuffie
<ozstriker> help
<giordano> collego il mio bq E4.5 ma ubuntu non lo vede
<ozstriker> https://imgur.com/8fzAuqY
<ozstriker>  non posso modificare il volume delle cuffie help
<skyeye> vorrei installare unity tweak tool ma nel software center non me loda
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<cristian_c> skyeye: strano
<skyeye> e n on me lop da neanche da synaptic
<cristian_c> skyeye: prima di tutto quale ubuntu?
<skyeye> la 12 04 lts
<cristian_c> skyeye: sei sicuro sia presente nei repository della 12.04?
<skyeye> no
<skyeye> ma cmc non cè
<skyeye> pazienza
<cristian_c> skyeye: cosa devi fare, esattamente?
<skyeye> ridimensionare le icone del launcher ecc.
<skyeye> vado via ciao grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-26
<skyeye> ho bisogno di creare un immagine su penna usb
<enzotib> !usbwin | skyeye
<ubot-it> skyeye: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Red94> Salve ero interessato a sapere se si poteva installare ubuntu su questi modelli di computer: Acer V3-572G-71V7, Hp Envy 15-K204NL
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | Red94
<ubot-it> Red94: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Red94> Grazie mille
<ExPBoy> figurati
<Delirium> Ciao a tutti sto tentando di far partire linux puppy wary tramite cd, senza nessun hard disk (dato che puppy gira tutto in ram)... ma alla schermata di avvio di puppy non va più avanti è tutto nero
<krabador> !chat | Delirium
<ubot-it> Delirium: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pakitos> ciao
<pakitos> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | pakitos
<ubot-it> pakitos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pakitos> sto scaricando ubuntu gnome 14.04
<pakitos> volevo sapere se e' possibile suddividere per categorie
<pakitos> tutto il softwrae installato
<akis24> pakitos: di solito sul menu è suddiviso per categorie
<cristian_c> pakitos: gnome shell è fatto in quel modo, credo utilizzi una ricerca semantica , invece che per categorie
<pakitos> con gnome non mi risulta
<cristian_c> pakitos: ma puoi sempre installare un'estensione , se disponibile nei repository, per riportare in vita il vecchio menù di gnoke 2, che era suddiviso per categorie
<cristian_c> pakitos: leggi sipra
<akis24> *sopra
<pakitos> hai un link
<pakitos> perche non lo vedo
<cristian_c> pakitos: non hai la ricerca per 'estensioni'?
<cristian_c> in gnome-shell
<pakitos> lo sto scaricando ora
<cristian_c> pakitos: se c'è l'estensione, va installata
<cristian_c> pakitos: chi installa gnome shell, solitamente non è interessato ai vecchi menù di una volta
<Carlin0> pakitos, ma hai installato ? o stai solo scaricando la iso ? → [16:24:51] <pakitos> sto scaricando ubuntu gnome 14.04
<pakitos> la sto scaricando ora
<pakitos> e poi la provo su VB
<Carlin0> pakitos, se vuoi i menù suddivisi prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<pakitos> io usavo Mint
<pakitos> poi ora ho formattato tutto e provando lacune distro mi piace gnome
<cristian_c> mi sfugge il senso del menù classico
<cristian_c> visto che una delle pecularità di gnome shell è appunto il pannello attività
<cristian_c> poi, oh, c'è sempre cinnanon a miscelare i due desktop
<cristian_c> *cinnamon
<Carlin0> figurati se non lo conosce , arriva da mint
<pakitos> arrivo da Mint ma sono un dilettante allo sbaraglio!
<Carlin0> !chat | pakitos
<ubot-it> pakitos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pakitos> gnome mi piace ma bisogna ricordarsi tutti i nomi dei software
<pakitos> per quello chiedevo se fosse modificabile
<pakitos> bisogna avere una memoria di ferro
<cristian_c> pakitos: cerca tra le estensioni disponibili
<cristian_c> o considera mate come aostituto
<Carlin0> pakitos, io il consiglio te l'ho dato [16:31:11] <Carlin0> pakitos, se vuoi i menù suddivisi prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<pakitos> xubuntu ce con gnome ?
<Carlin0> aridaje
<pakitos> da scaricare intendo
<cristian_c> !info cinnamon
<ubot-it> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 279 kB, installed size 1046 kB
<pakitos> scusatemi ma non son pratcio
<Carlin0> xubuntu è con xfce
<cristian_c> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<cristian_c> pakitos: non sembra tu abbia utilizzato mint, ultimamente
<pakitos> sono un principiante :-)
<pakitos> e da febbraio che lo uso
<Carlin0> eh pakitos ho capito che non sai bene di cosa parli per questo ti consiglio di provarli su VB
<cristian_c> pakitos: puoi sempre rimediare, consultando la pagina riservata ai desktop
<Carlin0> pakitos, anche solo da live cd ti rendi già conto
<cristian_c> pakitos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<pakitos> si ne ho provate diverse
<pakitos> pinguy OS fa parte di Linux
<Carlin0> !chat | pakitos
<ubot-it> pakitos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pakitos> scusate
<Carlin0> passa in chat
<pakitos> ma questa non e la chat ?
<Carlin0> pakitos, questo è il canale di supporto
<pakitos> per ora vi ringrazio molto
<pakitos> cerco la chat
<akis24> perfetto neanche leggono ora la cerca
<Carlin0> google è suo amico
<akis24> !image | Luca123
<ubot-it> Luca123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CR-M> salve, ho bisogno di una mano, ho problemi con il BIOS uefi, non riesco più ad accedervi
<akis24> CR-M: rivolgiti al servizio assistenza del produttore del pc
<Luca123> Ho premuto f2 ed è entrato nel viso ora?
<Luca123> *bios
<krabador> CR-M, consulta la documentazione del pc/notebook a riguardo, per quanto riguarda problemi hardware , se la documentazione non menziona niente a riguardo di ripristini , ecc., rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<krabador> !chat | CR-M
<ubot-it> CR-M: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CR-M> grazie
<krabador> Luca123, ma leggi la documentazione o no?
<Luca123> Si la documentazione dice tutto riguardo a uefi qui nn c'è uefi
<krabador> <krabador> Luca123, se hai bios, e non uefi, segui per installazione tradizionale
<krabador> <krabador> !installazione | Luca123
<krabador> !installazione | Luca123
<ubot-it> Luca123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Luca123> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano ad installare ubuntu su Hddddd esterno?
<krabador> Luca123, ed il numero delle d ?
<krabador> siamo allegri?
<Luca123> No tastiera del telefono scrittura automatica scusate
<Peach95> Salve, sto cercando di installare xubuntu (l'ultima versione ), dopo aver impostato la lingua quando visualizzi la schermata con le opzioni: prova xubuntu  prima di installare, installa xubuntu, ecc. Sia che provi a premere l'installazione sia che provi a premere il Live, il PC si blocca per  un attimo e poi si riavvia .  Ho già  provato  varie vol
<Peach95> te  e continua a  succedere  la stessa cosa.  Cosa devo fare? C'è  qualche impostazione che devo modificare?
<cristian_c> oh, interessante
<cristian_c> Peach95: tanto per cominciare, di quale pc stai parlando?
<Peach95> È un  PC un po vecchiotto, è un pentium 4, cpu 3GHz, 2GB di ram
<cristian_c> Peach95: lubuntu e non c'è molto altro da dire
<ugone> Peach95, sei attaccato per installare con il cavo di rete?
<cristian_c> xubuntu non è ok per quel pc
<ugone> se si fa l'installazione con il miniiso
<Peach95> Il PC è  connesso  con wifi, quindi è  meglio che installo lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Peach95: su un pentium 4 è decisamente raccomandata
<ugone> no niente wifi
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Peach95> Ok grazie
<Peach95> Adesso provo e spero  di venirne a capo
<Luca123> Buona sera, avrei bisogno di aiuto riguardo all'installazione di ubuntu
<Luca123> qualcuno può aiutarmi? Sono nella parte dove si sceglie dove installarlo e si possono creare le partizioni
<Luca123> Mi aiutate?
<Luca123> ma su 46 nessuno può darmi una mano?
<luca1234> buona sera
<luca1234> qualcuno e tanto gentile da spiegarmi come fare una partizione tramite gparted nel quale poi installare ubuntu
<ugone> luca1234, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<luca123> 2 secondi?
<luca123> la guida si riferisce se uno ha gia almeno 2 partizioni io non ne ho proprio
<luca123> come modificare quelle esistenti io le devo creare
<Carlin0> ma se tu leggessi → Selezionando con il mouse lo spazio non allocato e facendo clic col tasto destro, scegliere New (Nuovo).
<luca123> ok
<luca123> ma i file che ci sono al suo interno vengono compromessi?
<cristian_c> luca123: sei arrivato quindi al partizionamento manuale, come detto in chat?
<luca123> partizioni fatte
<luca123> quando seleziono e vado avanti nell.istallazione esce ^Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<luca123> Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento^
<cristian_c> luca123: quello devi fare
<cristian_c> luca123: posta la schermata del partizionamento
<luca123> http://imgur.com/edit
<luca123> la vedi>?
<Carlin0> luca123, prova tu ad aprire quel link e dimmi cosa vedi
<luca123> la foto che ho postato
<luca123> http://imgur.com/8w1r8E1
<luca123> ora?
<Carlin0> la guida non l'hai letta ...
<luca123> no
<cristian_c> infatti non c'è il punto di mount
<cristian_c> che vanimpostat0
<luca123> salvato in calcio d-angolo
<cristian_c> luca123: in -chat mi raccomandai di leggere la guida all'installazione con attenzioje
<luca123> non mi apre piu gparted
<cristian_c> se non la leggi, la prima volta che la esegui, puoi ritrovarti in questa situazioje
<cristian_c> luca123: perché apri gparted?
<luca123> xke non so chi mi ha detto di farlo da li anche la guida che mi ha postato lo fa fare da li
<cristian_c> luca123: l'installer ha un proprio partizionatore
<luca123> http://imgur.com/bDbkbTS
<luca123> lo so
<luca123> come proseguo
<luca123> perfavore puoi dirmelo?
<ugone> luca123, abbi pazienza ma se non leggi attentamente le guide non puoi andare ananti
<luca123> ma guardando l.immagine non sapreste dirmi come fare?
<ugone> è come voler guidare la macchina senza aver preso la patente e neanche una lezione di guida
<luca123> no e come voler guidare la macchina leggendo le istruzioni, imparo con la pratica
<ugone> ma non leggi le istruzioni
<luca123> invece cosi vedo e ricordo e capisco come si fa
<luca123> tu dell-auto leggi le istruzioni?
<cristian_c> luca123: devi scegliere il punto di mount
<cristian_c> per la ext4
<cristian_c> luca123: se non la si sa usare, un'auto, si prende la patente apposta
<cristian_c> non è che fanno guidare chiunque
<luca123> si ma la patente non si fa solo teoria, cmq avete ragione ma per dover leggere le guide dovrei prima imparare tutti i termini tecnici
<luca123> cmq quale selziono_
<cristian_c> luca123: non è questione di termini tecnici, è questione di buona volontà, cosa che tivera stata detta diverse ore fa
<cristian_c> luca123: seleziona /, nella guida è scritto questo, e anche altro
<luca123> boot, home, tmp, usr, var, srv, opt, usr
<cristian_c>  /
<cristian_c> senza nient'altro
<luca123> grazie mille
<cristian_c> luca123: a che punto sei?
<Carlin0> ha finito
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cecchini> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-27
<luca123> buongiorno, sono nuovo ubuntu non mi rileva la chiavetta internet tre
<luca123> buongiorno, sono nuovo ubuntu non mi rileva la chiavetta internet tre
<luca123> qualcuno gentilmente puo aiutarmi?
<kakakazov> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca123> l'immagine di cosa? non la rileva
<luca123> ce nessuno?
<luca123> anche una guida va bene
<kakakazov> ragazzi come faccio a modificare il colore del bordo delle cartelle dall'ambiente grafico gnome??? grazie http://i.imgur.com/IipAhaO.png
<Carlin0> luca123, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<luca123> si
<Carlin0> luca123, collega la chiavetta  apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit && lsusb
<Carlin0> luca alla fine ti restituiscec un link postalo qui
<luca123> l'ultima cosa ke da:Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Carlin0> luca123, leggi bene e fai cosa ti si è chiesto altrimenti non ti si può aiutare
<luca123> http://imgur.com/1vyPrpD
<Carlin0> scusa luca123 avevo sbagliato io ... sono ancora mezzo addormentato
<Carlin0> lol
<luca123> niente, quindi cosa faccio?
<Carlin0> un attimo sto cercando se trovo qualcosa per la tua chiavetta HUAWEI
<Carlin0> personalmente non le uso
<akis24> luca123: cambia tema dalle impostazioni " aspetto "
<luca123> perche devo cambiare tema?
<akis24> escusa luca123  era per kakakazov
<akis24> che tra l'altro se non cambia nick alla svelta si ritrova fuori presto
<luca123> okok tranquillo
<Carlin0> luca123, ho trovato qualcosa ma è troppo vecchio (del 2009) forse è meglio che aspetti qualcuno che ne sa di + su questo argomento
<luca123> infatti tutto quello che ho trovato era su versioni vecchie di ubuntu
<luca123> grazie cmq
<Carlin0> luca123, sai mica il modello preciso ? dal terminale si vede solo la marca
<luca123> huawei mobile broadband E353 HSPA+ usb stick
<ExPBoy> luca123, quando la inserisci non la vede nemmeno come supporto usb?
<Carlin0> eh con google si trova qualcosa ma nulla di recente e relativo a ubuntu ... prova a ripassare magari trovi qualcuno che la conosce
<ExPBoy> di solito dentro ci sono i driver e se compatibile linux devi installarli
<luca123> expboy no
<luca123> lampeggia il led ma non la rileva
<ExPBoy> non ti compare un'icona sul desktop?
<luca123> no
<ExPBoy> luca123, allora non so aiutarti
<luca123> ok
<luca123> se metto un usb drive si apre in automatico invece con quella tranne il led lampeggiante della chiavetta non succed
<ExPBoy> provato a cambiare porta usb?
<ExPBoy> (ultimo tentativo)
<xgiove> Buongiorno a tutti, sono un super neofita per cui perdonate se magari stò scrivendo in un posto dove non dovrei, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubunto 14.04.3 posso chiedere qui oppure sono nel posto sbagliato ?
<krabador> xgiove, descrivi il problema
<xgiove> ottimo. Intanto mi sono registrato al forum, ma ancora non mi è arrivata la mail per l'attivazione, sono passati circa 10'...è normale ?
<krabador> beh, non è fulminea, ma questo canale è solo per assistenza tecnica, il forum no c'entra
<krabador> *non
<xgiove> ok, come non detto, passo al problema
<xgiove> ho un nb, s.o. 32 bit con win 7, intel core2, 1.8 Ghz, 4GB ram, recentemente passato da HD a SSD 256 GB
<xgiove> ho installato VMware player su cui ho montato ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386
<krabador> allora, per quanto riguarda i sistemi virtualizzati, non ce ne occupiamo qui
<xgiove> ah
<krabador> qui ci occupiamo di sistemi reali
<krabador> il funzionamento dei virtualizzati è a doppio nodo con il software di virtualizzazione
<krabador> che non è argomento di questo canale
<xgiove> quindi mi rimane il forum ?
<krabador> xgiove, no, ti rimane di chiedere alle risorse del software di virtualizzazione
<xgiove> mi puoi dare un link ?
<xgiove> scusate...no sò cosa ho combinato prima...
<xgiove> ero uscito dalla chat e non riuscivo a rientrare...
<danilo612> salve vorrei sapere se su xubuntu esiste un antivirus
<danilo612> o lo devo scaricare io e installare
<ubuntu> Buongiorno
<Guest93656> salve
<Guest93656> Ho un problema con il microfono del mio pc.
<danilo612> salve vorrei sapere se su xubuntu esiste un antivirus
<danilo612> o lo devo scaricare io e installare
<maxel> salve
<Guest93656> ho provato tutte le soluzioni suggerite nei forum ma sembra continuare il problema
<maxel12312> salve
<Guest93656> buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | maxel12312
<ubot-it> maxel12312: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest93656> Vorrei sapere come far funzionare il microfono del mio pc.
<krabador> danilo612, su xubuntu non ti serve un antivirus
<Guest93656> Ho cercato soluzioni sul formun e provato a modificare i parametri con Alsamixer ma la situazione non cambia.
<maxel12312> ho un computer non molto potente con 2 gb di ram 148 gb di spazio e ubuntu studio e non riesco a installare in dual boot tramite chiavetta usb windows 8.1 visto che non ho partizione ntfs
<danilo612> questo servizio non funziona
<danilo612> arrivederci
<ExPBoy> quale servizio?
<krabador> danilo612, è un servizio volontario
<krabador> danilo612, ed hai avuto risposta alla tua domanda
<danilo612> ah capito
<krabador> danilo612, se sei tu a decidere anche le risposte, è un altro discorso
<maxel12312> e con gparted non riesco ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu studio che occupa tutto l hdd
<krabador> danilo612, dicci che risposta vuoi , e ti accontentiamo
<ExPBoy> maxel12312, di solito si fa il contrario: prima si installa win e poi *ubuntu
<krabador> maxel12312, sei entrato in live, per mandare gparted ?
<maxel12312> no
<maxel12312> ora nel computer l unico sistema che ho e ubuntu studio
<maxel12312> ce l ho preinstallato gparted
<krabador> maxel12312, semplicemente non si maneggiano le partizioni dal sistema
<krabador> quindi non è una cosa che non riesci a fare, ma non si puo' proprio fare
<maxel12312> ah
<krabador> entra in live, con un supporto di installazione, carica gparted, e fai quello che ti pare con le partizioni del disco
<krabador> a tua completa discrezione
<ExPBoy> eh
<maxel12312> ok grazie mille
<St3f> Buonasera a tutti. Argomento: UBUNTU Server. Domanda: l'utilizzi che ne farei è di file server all'interno di una LAN e predisponendo un accesso dall'esterno. Verrà realizzato con 2 dischi in RAID1, dovrà gestire anche un client torrent e dei backup schedulati su HD esterno USB. L'architettura di partenza  è un pc da ufficio DELL standard di pochi
<St3f> anni fa (5) per cui abbastanza performante. Onestamente mi consigliate una distro di Debian come ad esempio Open Media Vault oppure Ubuntu Server ? Che vantaggi avrei, nel mio utilizzo, col S.O. Server ?
<barny76> ciao a tutti, io ho un eeepc asus 10
<barny76> 1025c
<barny76> con 2 gb di ram
<barny76> quale sistema operativo potrei installare per averlo abbastanza reattivo e completo ?
<ondalibera> Ciao a tutti. Questa è la mia prima volta che provo ad installare ubuntu.
<ondalibera> Scaricato dal sito la versione per win 64. Lanciata con Daemontoollite
<krabador> ondalibera, allora lascia perdere daemon tool
<krabador> !installazione | ondalibera
<ubot-it> ondalibera: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ondalibera> ok
<ondalibera> faccio un cd?
<krabador> poi, con il file iso che hai scaricato dal sito, fare il supporto di installazione, o dvd, o pendrive usb, che puoi provare in live
<krabador> ovvero, in prova, facendolo partire all'accensione del pc
<ondalibera> direi che il supporto usb mi piace di piu
<ondalibera> puoi spiegarti meglio
<krabador> !usb | ondalibera
<ubot-it> ondalibera: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> con questo fai il supporto usb, formatta prima la pendrive
<ondalibera> ok
<ondalibera> grazie
<krabador> con la prova in live, non viene installato niente all'interno del pc, ed è possibile vedere cosa funziona del pc, con ubuntu, cosa puo' aver bisogno di essere configurato,e cosa non funziona
<ondalibera> ok grazie krabador... vi farò sapere
<krabador> di niente
<Pamela90> Buonasera. Ho installato xubuntu sul mio pc (vecchio e assemblato), però ho riscontrato un problema. il pc non si spegne (devo spegnerlo io manualmente cliccando sul tasto di spegnimento). come posso risolvere?
<ilovelinux> Pamela90, in che senso non si spegne?
<ilovelinux> i pallini girano in continuo?
<cecchini> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini 7
<ubot-it> cecchini 7: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> buona sera
<cecchini> ciao ragazzi scusate ero distratto
<Pamela90> si @ilovelinux esattamente
<ilovelinux> Mh
<ilovelinux> quando si spegne e rimane fermo premi Ctrl + alt + 1
<ilovelinux> cosa ti dà?
<ilovelinux> P.S. ora devo andare
<Pamela90> adesso provo! vedo cosa mi da e lo posto qui...
<Pamela90> niente...premendo ctrl+alt+1 non fa niente
<Carlin0> Pamela90, prova scrivendo nel terminale sudo poweroff
<Pamela90> ok provo! @Carlin0
<ubuntu-gnome_> sera, qualcuno che può risolvere qualche dubbio riguardo a clonezilla? dovrei copiare un hd da 750GB su uno di quasi 2TB e vorrei sapere cosa dovrei fare una volta terminato il processo.. se devo ripristinare l'mbr e cose così.. purtroppo su internet non riesco a trovare molto..
<krabador> !chat | Kaso
<ubot-it> Kaso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kaso> eh in teoria volevo del supporto ahahaahah :P
<Kaos_> più o meno ho capito cosa devo fare nei passaggi ma non so il dopo.. tutte le "guide" si limitano a dire le stesse cose..
<Carlin0> ma qui il supporto è per ubuntu non clonezilla
<Kaos_> eddai.. :(
<Kaos_> se chiedo qui è perchè so che più o meno sapete aiutarmi ^^
<krabador> Kaos_, ma tu insisti con il tabaccaio se ti dice che non ha le bistecche?
<krabador> !chat | Kaso
<ubot-it> Kaso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kaos_> bastava dire che non l'avevate usato.. chiedevo aiuto da esperienze personali :)
<Carlin0> Kaos_, ma sai leggere ?
<Mr_Pan> Kaos_, devi passare sull'altro canale come indicato ...qui solo supporto strettamente per Ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | Kaso
<ubot-it> Kaso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> krabador, gna fa
<luca123> ho fatto lo scandisk 0 errori
<cristian_c> ?
<luca123> ka mi ha detto di andare in windows e fare scandisk
<luca123> http://imgur.com/wiiFeQW mi aiutate con questo errore?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca123> ok grazie
<angelpre> ciao
<angelpre> cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | angelpre
<ubot-it> angelpre: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca123> http://imgur.com/wiiFeQW quando cerco di aprire l'hdd interno mi da questo errore perche? ce soluzione?
<cristian_c> !veggenti ! luca123
<angelpre> ho appena installato ubuntu solo che firefox dice unable to connect che posso fare? Grazie
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !veggenti | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Carlin0> luca123, è inutile che continui a ripetere ogni 2 minuti
<Carlin0> angelpre, sei connesso da ubuntu adesso ?
<angelpre> no no
<cristian_c> angelpre: la connessione quando lp avvii?
<cybernova> luca123, boota su winz e spegnilo in maniera normale.
<angelpre> è connesso alla rete un altro pc ma non riesce a navigare firefox
<angelpre> gli aggiornamenti li fa..solo firefox è il problema a quanto pare
<luca123> cybernova termini meno informatici gentilmente, non so cosa significhi boota
<cybernova> luca123, entra dentro windows e spegnilo in maniera normale. Può darsi che tu l'abbia lasciato in hibernazione
<cristian_c> angelpre: puoi postare una schermata?
<luca123> no cybernova spento normalmente
<cybernova> luca123, da quanto ti da questo problema?
<luca123> provo a vedere cosa trovo grazie cmq
<luca123> da sempre
<luca123> torno subito apro windows
<angelpre> no però ti dico cosa cè scritto: unable to connect e 3 .. l ultimo il più ovvio dice che il computer o la rete possono essere protetti da firewall
<angelpre> e che nn può accedere al web..ma nn so come comportarmi
<Carlin0> angelpre, i dns ...
<angelpre> e come faccio?
<Carlin0> aspe che ti cerco la guida
<angelpre> ok grazie mille
<cybernova> angelpre, intanto per provare se la connessione ad internet funziona potresti aprire il terminale e dare il seguente comando: ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<angelpre> ok  provo subito
<angelpre> network is unreachable possibile?
<Carlin0> non è connesso
<cybernova> angelpre, allora non è un problema di dns
<Carlin0> angelpre, ma sei sicuro che fa gli aggiornamenti ?
<Carlin0> [23:55:21] <angelpre> gli aggiornamenti li fa..solo firefox è il problema a quanto pare
<angelpre> praticamnete ho messo l' indirizzo ip statico e dice che è connesso però
<Carlin0> dice ..
<Carlin0> hai messo l'ip statico sul pc ?
<angelpre> si
<Carlin0> ed è connesso al router ?
<angelpre> si si
<Carlin0> angelpre, route -n
<Carlin0> vedi cosa esce sotto gateway
<angelpre> address : 192.168.1.55 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<angelpre> dns server 192.168.1.1
<angelpre> ok
<angelpre> route -n destination 192.168.1.0
<angelpre> forse è questo il problema no?
<Carlin0> angelpre, e se levi l'ip statico va ?
<angelpre> gateway 0.0.0.0
<cybernova> angelpre, è tutto nella norma
<angelpre> no anche perchè prendera il 192.168.0.1 che nn è il mio
<Carlin0> ma io non ho capito una mazza di come ha copiato la risposta
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelpre> cosa serve??
<Carlin0> angelpre, e se levi l'ip statico va ?
<angelpre> no non funziona
<angelpre> ma comunque lo metto a tutti i dispositivi quello statico per funzionare
<cybernova> brutta roba
<Carlin0> angelpre, parliamo di cavo o wifi ?
<angelpre> wifi
<Carlin0> angelpre, collega via cavo e vieni qui
<angelpre> posso solo connettermi con il wifi con il pc con ubuntu
<Carlin0> angelpre, di che scheda wifi parliamo ?
<angelpre> quando avevo windows funzionava...
<Carlin0> evabbè
<Carlin0> !dettagli | angelpre
<ubot-it> angelpre: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<angelpre> problema di dns?? firefox nn riesce a navigare
<Carlin0> angelpre, di che scheda wifi parliamo ?
<Carlin0> angelpre, di che scheda wifi parliamo ?
<Carlin0> rispondi alle domande se vuoi essere aiutato
<angelpre> non saprei..
<angelpre> è un asus x501u
<Carlin0> ecco ... allora quando puoi colleghi via cavo e  vieni qui
<cybernova> angelpre, ti è già stato risposto: non è un problema di dns
<Carlin0> non c'è altra soluzione
<angelpre> fa il controllo degli update vuol dire che funziona o no?
<cybernova> no
<angelpre> ah ok
<cybernova> fa il controllo degli update ma se non è connesso ad internet non riesce
<Carlin0> angelpre, nel terminale sudo apt update
<angelpre> dal terminale come controllo se è connesso?
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<angelpre> si si
<Carlin0> bon è inutile che giriamo intorno
<Carlin0> allora quando puoi colleghi via cavo e  vieni qui
<angelpre> server not found
<angelpre> non posso collegarmi via cavo
<Carlin0> allora informati che scheda wifi ha quel pc
<angelpre> ma è la connessione il problema giusto?
<cristian_c> angelpre: non puoi postare schermate, non usi pastebin, non ti colleghi via cavo....
<Carlin0> non sai che scheda hai
<angelpre> ora provo
<cristian_c> come pensi di poter ricevere supporto se riduci la collaborazione al minimo?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: aggiungo alla lista :)
<angelpre> cè la sezione cattura al pc?
<Carlin0> eh ? ¿
<angelpre> come faccio a postare la schermata se è su un altro pc?
<Carlin0> fai una foto
<angelpre> ok
<Carlin0> angelpre, dai al terminale questo comando lshw -C network
<Carlin0> e poi fai la foto
<angelpre> you shoul run this program as super-user
<Carlin0> la foto
<angelpre> ok
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angelpre> provo a caricarle
<Carlin0> su imgur
<angelpre> https://imgur.com/39PvCgE,CHfIw3F
<angelpre> fatemi sapere se si vedono
<Carlin0> mi serve la foto del terminale dopo che hai dato il comando
<angelpre> sta li
<angelpre> first and second image
<Carlin0> io non lo vedo
<angelpre> alla second image sta sopra
<angelpre> https://imgur.com/39PvCgE,CHfIw3F#1
<angelpre> novità?
<Carlin0> mi spiace non conosco quella scheda angelpre prova a ripassare domani magari trovi qualcun altro
<angelpre> ok grazie
<angelpre> ma la connessione è il problema?
<Carlin0> tieni la foto
<Carlin0> certo il pc non è connesso
<Carlin0> io proverei prima senza ip statico però
<Carlin0> poi fai tu
<angelpre> ma nn va ugualmente
<Carlin0> e ma prima ti connetti e poi setti l'ip statico , la casa non si fa partendo dal tetto
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-28
<M4v3r> ciao
<luca123> ubuntu non mi rileva la chiavetta internet tre
<luca_123> n
<luca123> ho provato ad installare ubuntu su un pc portatile sul quale ce windows xp e quando faccio partire da usb l'installazzione mi esce la schermata di ubuntu e subito dopo schermata nera con questo errore: 'BusyBox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash) enter "help" for a list of built-in commands
<ExPBoy> luca123, controllato integrità iso prima di metterla sulla usb? e come hai fatto la chiavetta usb?
<luca123> scaricata direttamente dal sito e creata da creatore di dischi di avvio
<ExPBoy> si ma non hai rispost
<ExPBoy> alla prima domanda
<luca123> no non ho controllato
<luca123> come si fa
<ExPBoy> ecco allora controlla
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<ExPBoy> e se hai windows meglio che usi !usbwin
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<luca123> no sono da ubuntu
<luca123> scusa la mia ignoranza ma mi hai mandato 2 link uno con la spegazione e l'altro cosa sarebbe?
<luca123> il file mds5?
<luca123> dove prendo il file md5sum?
<Carlin0> luca123, apri il link md5 , spiega come controllare se la iso è ok
<ilovelinux> ExPBoy, dovresti provare anche LiLi
<ilovelinux> o LiLLi, non ricordo
<akis24> ilovelinux: non cominciamo con indicare programmi al di fuori di quelli suggeriti ufficialmente
<luca123> ok ho capito ma non ce la versione che sto provando ad installare nel link che hai mandato sono tutte ubuntu 15
<luca123> io14
<luca123> ho sbagliato chat di supporto scusate
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS ← un po di fantasia luca123
<ilovelinux> akis24, non sapevo che Universal USB Installer fosse ufficiale :)
<akis24> ilovelinux: ha una voce sul bot per conseguenza ..
<luca123> ma come faccio a scaricare il file md5sum
<akis24> luca123: nella pagina dove hai scaricato la .iso  c'è il file con relativi md5sum
<luca123> scusami akis24 non capisco dove intendi, io la iso l'ho scaricata direttamente dal sito e nella paggina internet non mi fa scaricare nessun file md5sum
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS ← ecco il md5sum della 14.04
<akis24> luca123: come ti ha postato carlino e comunque  qui anche  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<luca123> e cosa devo fare? mi si apre una pagina con un codice md5 e la relativa iso, ma niente da scaricare
<ExPBoy> luca123, pare tu non abbia letto la guida
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<luca123> ho letto la guida
<ExPBoy> e cosa non hai capito?
<luca123> Supponendo di aver scaricato nella propria Home il file .iso (ad es ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso) e il file MD5SUM:
<luca123> non dice come e scaricare il md5
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> ma tu hai eseguito a terminale il comando di cui al punto 1 della guida?
<luca123> si
<akis24> luca123: apri il terminale nella cartella dove hai scaricato la .iso e dai  md5sum ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  esempio .. se hai scaricato quella  e poi confronit il risultato con quello presente sulla pagina ufficiale di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> e cosa è uscito?
<akis24> confronti*
<cristian_c> luca123: il supporto è una cosa, la beneficienza un'altra. Sono giorni che chiedi aiuto , sia per il partizionamento che per altro, e ti si è seguito assiduamente, probabilmente molto più di tanti altri
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca123> http://imgur.com/UOjuzgu
<cristian_c> luca123: se hai un minimo di interesse per questo sistema operativo, vedi di impegnarti anche a leggere, altrimenti non fa per te
<luca123> io leggo
<ExPBoy> eh quel risultato ora lo confronti con quello postato più volte qui se differisce vuol dire che la tua iso è corrotta quindi devi riscaricarla
<ExPBoy> fine
<luca123> non è corrotto
<luca123> quindi il problema perche esce questo errore 'usybox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash) enter "help" for a lisrt of built-in commands' quando provo ad installare ubuntu su un pc con wind xp n
<luca123> non è l'integrita della iso
<cristian_c> luca123: ma veramente hai scaricato ubuntu con unity per installarlo su un pc con sopra xp?
<luca123> unity?
<cristian_c> sì
<luca123> cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> !unity | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> forse è il momento giusto per consultare la doc prima di lanciarsi in canale di supporto per qualsiasi cosa
<luca123> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito
<akis24> luca123:forse non hai capito bene che ti si dice ... ubuntu con unity è pesante per vecchi pc  richiede parecchie risorse prova con una derivata del tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<MrBubbles> Salve, uso ubuntu 14.04. In ubuntu 13.04 usavo l'applicazione "Condivisione Desktop" ora dopo l'aggiornamento non riesco più a farla funzionare, c'è qualcuno che riesce a spiegarmi bene come funziona?
<akis24> !derivate | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<akis24> MrBubbles: leggi qui se ti è utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4749258
<luca123> ora ho capito
<luca123> cmq non date tutto sempre per scontato, se uno viene qui e perche non riesce a fare una cosa, la frase di cristian senza virgola si puo interpretare , ma veramente hai scaricato ubuntu con unity(chde potrebbe essere benissimo un applicazione o quant'altro), e quindi scaricato ubuntu con applicazione unity
<MrBubbles> akis24: grazie per la risposta ma non è questo che cercavo. Parlo proprio di accesso remoto del desktop (non conosco il protocollo ma penso rdp o vnc)
<akis24> speriamo eh luca123  sono giorni che ti si aiuta e non segui le indicazioni che ti vengono date perche' non hai voglia di leggere " se lo facessi nno faresti sempre domande " ricorda che il supporto è volontario come ti ho gia' detto
<luca123> anche le guide molte volte non sono sufficentemente chiare, saro anche poco esperto ecc, prima la guida diceva di eseguire il comando, ma non diceva confronta il codice che esce con quelli della lista
<luca123> certo lo so
<luca123> io sto leggendo ma molte cose nelle guide non le capisco
<luca123> per voi sono cose scontate ma per uno nuovo no
<akis24> MrBubbles:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/Vnc
<luca123> un'altro esmpio: prima mi hai allegato il link di cos'è unity, la guida cosa dice e una nuova interfaccia ma non dice e troppo pesante per windows xp come mi hai detto dopo
<luca123> facendomi sentire un ignorante che non ha voglia di leggere
<akis24> !requisiti | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<akis24> luca123: niente polemiche .. e leggi
<luca123> e quindi secondo voi xke ce installato xp non ha i requisiti sufficenti?
<maxel12312> salve
<akis24> !chat | luca123
<ubot-it> luca123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !ciao | maxel12312
<ubot-it> maxel12312: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luca123> il problema non è di requisiti quindi lascio perdere e provo a postare il problema in un altro momento sperando che ci sia qualcuno che lo sappia rioslvere?
<Carlin0> !paga | luca123 oppure ...
<ubot-it> luca123 oppure ...: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<luca123> ok grazie
<maxel12312> avrei una domanda: visto che voglio installare windows 8 in dual boot con ubuntu studio(ora ho solo ubuntu studio) come farei a ridimensionare la partizione del sistema che occupa tutto l hdd e poi crearne uno nuovo in formato ntfs?
<MrBubbles> akis24: grazie proprio questo, ora le impostazioni sono corrette ma mi dà errore quando cerco di connettermi
<MrBubbles> (particolare che forse ho omesso: devo connettermi dai vari pc in rete al desktop ubuntu)
<Carlin0> maxel12312, la partizione la puoi ridimensionare da live cd
<akis24> maxel12312: prima ti serve un backup in ogni caso ... poi potresti usare gparted per ridimensionare la partizione di sistema  e dopo installare winz che sostituira' mbr di ubuntu col suo quindi dovrai reinstallare grub
<maxel12312> va bene anche da usb visto che installato ubuntu in quell modo?
<akis24> maxel12312: bios uefi ?
<maxel12312> no
<Carlin0> cmq dopo maxel12312 dovrai anche ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> maxel12312, certo va bene anche da usb
<maxel12312> Carlin0: ok
<maxel12312> ok grazie a tutti ora provo se ho qualche problema ritorno
<MrBubbles> ho trovato la soluzione, bastava disattivare un flag su "require-encryption" grazie akis24 per le risposte
<akis24> di nulla
<MrBubbles> un'ultima cosa sapete cos'è dconf-editor
<krabador> MrBubbles, http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/screenshots/d/dconf-tools/9165_large.png
<krabador> MrBubbles, una gui per questo https://developer.gnome.org/dconf/unstable/dconf-overview.html
<MrBubbles> in parole povere un grande raccoglitore grafico di preferenze?
<MrBubbles> va a modificare i file .conf?
<krabador> va a modificare parametri di gnome
<MrBubbles> quindi? perdona l'ignoranza..
<krabador> MrBubbles, cosa hai bisogno di configurare?
<MrBubbles> l'ho usato per risolvere il problema di vnc e volevo capire il funzionamento.
<MrBubbles> ho capito comunque vi ringrazio  ancora della disponibilità. Buona giornata
<krabador> spliiiit!!!
<andrea95> salve ragazzi avrei una domanda urgente da farvi
<krabador> !chiedi | andrea95
<ubot-it> andrea95: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrea95> dovrei inserire la chiocciola nella mia tastiera qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie
<krabador> !chat | andrea95
<ubot-it> andrea95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rallon> krabador: le keymap sono un argomento inerente il supporto a ubuntu!
<krabador> rallon, e perchè non hai risposto ?
<rallon> krabador: non c'ero
<ExPBoy> male
<ExPBoy> devi esserci sempre
<mario71> ciao a tutti
<mario71> sto provando Ubuntu 14.04 su VB
<mario71> volevo chiedere se è possibile installare un desktop che si avvicina a quello di un MAC
<mario71> grazie
<mario71> ce qualcuno ?
<mario71> ch epuo' aiutrami
<markos> Buon pomeriggio, ho installato lubuntu tramite wubi su una chiavetta,ora, ho formattato la chiavetta, ma sul mio netbook compare ancora la schermata dove mi dice di scegliere il sistemaa da avviare,  come potrei fare x rimuoverlo??
<krabador> !mbr | markos
<ubot-it> markos: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<markos> si ma non ho il lettore cd
<rallon> markos: cioè grub?
<rallon> cosa compare con precisione?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | markos
<ubot-it> markos: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<markos> praticmente quando accendo il pc mi dice Windows 7 e sotto Lubuntu se premo su 7 si avvia windows se premo su Lubuntu dovrebbe avviarsi quello, ma mi da errore xk non ho la chiavetta inserita, ma ora vorrei far tornare tutto come prima che installassi lubuntu
<krabador> markos, lo fai con il supporto di installazione su usb
<krabador> !mbr | markos
<ubot-it> markos: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> markos, lo fai con il supporto di installazione su usb
<markos> ah ok ma come so il nome della partizione??
<markos> scusate ii nome del disco
<krabador> quanti dischi puoi avere nel netbook?
<krabador> markos, sudo fdisk -l , ti dice quanti dischi e partizioni ci sono
<markos> di norma ce ne sono 2 uno con il sistema ed uno con i file per formattare tutto
<krabador> mapreri, il boot loader è stato installato nel primo disco che parte in boot, che sarà quello di sistema.
<markos> ma da problemi se lo lasciassi cos??
<rallon> markos: nessun problema
<rallon> markos: se vuoi puoi anche modificare il timeout a 0 e far partire direttamente windows, anche senza ripristinare l'MBR originale
<markos> e come faccio?
<rallon> lo potevi fare da linux, prima i formattare la pennetta
<rallon> puoi ri-installare grub da windows con grub4win e configurarlo lì
<rallon> ma allora tantovale rimettere l'mbr originale
<markos> non ho capito ^^"
<krabador> markos, se lo lasci cosi' non cambia nulla, non fosse di avere un menu multiboot senza piu' di un sistema7
<rallon> markos: cerca hai varie possibilità
<rallon> possibilità 1: tengo grub
<Carlin0> tra cui hai scelto la peggiore = wubi
<rallon> per riconfigurarlo (levare timeout, levare la voce di linux o altro) o usi una pennetta avviabile con ubuntu o altra distro linux
<rallon> o installi grub4win da windows
<rallon> oppure lasci tutto così, che tanto va bene lo stesso
<rallon> possibilità 2: rimetti l'mbr di win
<rallon> segui quello che ti hanno già detto gli altri
<markos> ora provo
<markos> beh ho usato wubi xk lo conoscevo già ed ero più pratico, solo che non sapevo questa cosa del mbr
<krabador> markos, non si prendono decisioni avventate con macchine con piu' sistemi, nell'ottica di rimuovere un sistema operativo in una macchina multiboot, se non si è esperti, ci si informa prima
<markos> si lo so solo che lo avevo gia fatto mille volte,  e non mi ha mai fatto cos
<Carlin0> bastava disinstallarlo da win come un anormale applicazione
<krabador> lo avevi già fatto mille volte, senza sapere dell'esistenza di mbr, e che ubuntu installa il bootloader, nel disco di sistema, se non specificato a mano altrove
<markos> e quello che ho fatto ma mi ha dato un errore ed  e sparito dalle applicazioni, ma riavviando puf lubuntu compare anora
<markos> se seguo la guida tutto dovrebbe tornare come prima giusto??
<krabador> se segui la guida mbr, ed installi correttamente l'mbr giusto, nella giusta posizione , si
<markos> ok provo subito
<Markos> rieccomi sono da ubuntu pootreste rimandarmi il link della guida
<Markos> ?
<Carlin0> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Markos> posso fare tutto anche se non installo ubuntu giust??
<Carlin0> leggi la guida Markos
<krabador> Markos, non attribuire a guide cose che non dicono
<Markos> ok
<Markos> scusate mi da 3 partizioni, come so quella corretta???
<krabador> non si installa in partizione
<krabador> come puoi leggere
<krabador> ma sul disco
<markos> scusate sono nel panico, ho seguito la guida, ma non mi avvia pi\ win 7, mi dice missing qualcosa
<Pamela90> sono nella chat giusta ora? krabador
<markos> come potrei risolvere__
<krabador> Pamela90, si
<Pamela90> ok, evviva finalmente una cosa giusta riesco a farla XD! ora devo riavviare il pc?
<krabador> markos, carica il supporto di instalallazione in boot, e connettiti qui da li
<krabador> Pamela90, no
<Pamela90> ok
<markos> sono su ubuntu
<krabador> Pamela90, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<markos> dallo stesso pc, usando la mia usb
<krabador> markos, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources
<markos> e funziona__
<krabador> markos, chiudi correttamente , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> markos, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Pamela90> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213746
<markos> una volta spuntaato tutto premo su revert?? xk e in inglese
<markos> scusate sono nel panicoXD
<krabador> Pamela90, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> Pamela90, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<markos> ok  sto usando il secondo codice che mi haia dto quello lungo
<krabador> il secondo , non il primo
<Pamela90> oki
<markos> krabador fatto questo sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit mi ha dato un link di internet, cosa devo fare ora
<markos> __
<markos> ???
<krabador> incollarlo qui
<krabador> markos, datti una calmata
<markos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213776/
<markos> si scusa e che ehm il pc e di mia madre XD e volevo sistemarlo prima che tornasse, xk se lo faccio quando torna sono dolori
<markos> a cosa serve quel link??
<krabador> di che versione di ubuntu è la live?
<krabador> che win c'è, nel netbook, 7 ?
<markos> sisi windows 7 e nel pc cmq la versione e l ultima  disponibile o la penunltima non mi ricordo
<krabador> markos, sudo apt-get install mbr
<krabador> sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Pamela90> krabador mi dice questo Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Pamela90> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Pamela90> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<krabador> Pamela90, hai chiuso software-properties-gtk, software center, e simili ?
<krabador> quanti terminali hai aperti?
<Pamela90> uno solo...
<krabador> Pamela90, hai chiuso software-properties-gtk, software center, e simili ?
<Pamela90> come pagine ho aperto solo il terminale e questa chat non ho altro
<markos> krabador mi dice cosi ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda | pastebinit
<markos> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<markos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Pamela90> krabador provo a chiudere il terminale e ridare il comado?
<krabador> markos, riavvia
<markos> con windows 7?? o ubuntu??
<krabador> markos, riavvia il sistema
<markos> ok
<krabador> per vedere se funziona
<krabador> Pamela90, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<krabador> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> Pamela90, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<Pamela90> con il primo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213900
<Pamela90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213903 con il secondo
<Markos> riccomi ora e tornato come prima, ma mi dice di inserire il cd e fare un ripristino
<Markos> ma il mio e un netbook senza il supporto ottico
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Markos> quindi cosa dovrei fare??
<Pamela90> Ma ora devo riavviare?
<gigirock> Pamela90, adesso in che senso ?
<Carlin0> Pamela90, prima darei anche un sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit
<Pamela90> ok
<Pamela90> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<Pamela90> gigirock stavo seguendo le istruzioni di krabador (il mio pc non si spegne dopo che do il comando...devo spegnerlo io manualmente con il tasto), solo che è uscito dalla chat...
<Pamela90> =(
<Carlin0> Pamela90, ma sta lavorando o si è fermato il terminale ?
<Pamela90> no il terminale è fermo
<Carlin0> allora prova con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Pamela90> ma chiudo la pagina del terminale e ne apro un'altra?
<gigirock> no dalla stessa
<Carlin0> no
<Pamela90> ok...il terminale non da nulla
<Carlin0> manco un link ?
<Pamela90> no nulla =(
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare allora
<gigirock> allora prova con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Pamela90
<Pamela90> gigirock niente =(
<Pamela90> che faccio riavvio?
<Carlin0> riavvia
<gigirock> ok riavvia
<gigirock> Pamela90, ma se scrivi reboot dal terminale che succede ?
<Pamela90> devo scrivere sudo reboot?
<gigirock> prova dai
<Pamela90> ok niente nel terminale non mi fa scrivere =(
<gigirock> come ? ma fino ad ora dove hai scritto
<Pamela90> facevo copia  e incolla
<Pamela90> aspettateeee
<Pamela90> mi è comparso qualcosa
<gigirock> che cosa ?
<Pamela90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12214097
<gigirock> ottimo... adesso puoi scrivere nel terminale ?
<Pamela90> sisi
<gigirock> ok sudo apt-get autoremove
<Pamela90> mi dice continuare? s/n
<Pamela90> digito s giusto=
<Pamela90> ?
<gigirock> si
<Pamela90> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<Pamela90>   dkms linux-headers-3.19.0-15 linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic
<Pamela90>   linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic
<Pamela90> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 5 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Pamela90> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 289 MB di spazio su disco.
<gigirock> perditempo !
<Pamela90> ops scusate è vero che non posso incollare le cose che di da sul terminale!
<Pamela90> comunque ora ha finito
<krabador> Pamela90, hai installato il pacchetto?
<krabador> manda il pastebin, sebbene il comando di installazione del pacchetto, lo prevede
<krabador> !pastebin | Pamela90
<ubot-it> Pamela90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pamela90> aspetta krabador intendi questo?
<Pamela90> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<Pamela90> perchè mi dava questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213903
<krabador> l'hai fatto piu' di una volta
<krabador> Pamela90, hai riavviato?
<Pamela90> no ancora no
<Pamela90> riavvio?
<krabador> riavvia
<Pamela90> ok!
<Pamela90> eccomi...niente da fare...riavvio infinito...ho dovuto spegnere con il tasto
<krabador> si, prova a spegnere adesso
<krabador> avevo detto prima, che il primo riavvio non sarebbe stato rappresentativo
<Pamela90> ah ok scusa! Ora provo a spegnere!
<Pamela90> Eccomi! Yeeee funziona!!!! Grazie mille!!!!
<gigirock> come e' andata ?
<gigirock> eh krabador e' un meccanico di valore
<krabador> bene Pamela90 goditi xubuntu
<Pamela90> Si krabador davvero grazie mille!! Sei un genio!!
<krabador> ma no prima di un bel sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> *ma non prima
<Pamela90> Ma da ora in poi posso farge gli aggiornamenti quando escono? O meglio lasciare tutto così?
<krabador> certo che puoi fare gli aggiornamenti quando escono
<krabador> il comando tra l'altro che ti ho appena dato, te li fa fare all'istante
<Pamela90> ok perfetto..ora devo scrivere nel terminale quei tre codici che mi hai dato adesso giusto?
<krabador> copia ed incolla tutta la riga
<Pamela90> ma il devo fare tutti assieme o uno alla volta i codici che mi hai dato?
<krabador> correttamente
<Pamela90> ok sta facendo
<Pamela90> Operazione xubuntu-restricted-extras non valida
<Pamela90> ?
<krabador> ah, si
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pamela90> oddio mi è comparsa una schermata grigia
<Pamela90> ti faccio vedere la foto prima di fare qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> digli di si
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<krabador> tab, e digli di si
<Pamela90> https://imgur.com/edit
<Pamela90> schiaccio ok?
<akis24> Pamela90: il link della pagina tua non il link del sito .. serve
<Pamela90> https://imgur.com/edit?third_party=1#_=_
<Pamela90> scusate
<krabador> susu
<krabador> dai con lo screenshot
<Pamela90> premo ok?
<akis24> Pamela90: se hai caricato la foto clicca ok e poi posti il link della pagina  qui in canale
<Pamela90> https://imgur.com/edit?third_party=1#_=_
<Pamela90> non ve la fa vedere la foto?
<akis24> Pamela90: non vediamo nulla... apri la pagina con la foto copia indirizzo e postalo qui
<krabador> Pamela90, se hai questa http://www.ihaveapc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ubuntu-restricted-extras_005.png
<krabador> come ti ho detto prima, premi tab, seleziona si ,e vai di invio
<krabador> la vita è breve
<akis24> TAB = tasto rettangolare a sinistra della tastiera con frecce contrapposte :P
<krabador> sotto \ e 1
<Pamela90> https://imgur.com/V6jS2Ef
<Pamela90> no ho questa
<krabador> tab ok
<krabador> è l'evoluzione di quella che ti ho mandato
<krabador> riguarda la stessa cosa
<krabador> rimane sempre, che , la vita è breve
<Pamela90> ok ce l'ho fatta ^^
<Pamela90> un bradipo è più veloce di me....
<gigirock> mai vantarsi
<Pamela90> ok ha finito...e mo?
<krabador> quando finisce, sei pronto/a ad usare al meglio il sistema. verrà in questo modo installato anche flash, che, ti faccio presente che in chrome è all'ultima versione
<Pamela90> ok! Evviva! ^^
<Pamela90> grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> Pamela90, "va e muori nella maniera che riterrai piu' giusta" cit.
<Pamela90> ahahahah XD!
<krabador> :D
<Pamela90> :D :D
<krabador> Pamela90, per installare software, puoi caricare il software center, cercarlo li dentro ed installarlo
<krabador> !wiki | Pamela90
<ubot-it> Pamela90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Pamela90> sisi quello lo ho gia!
<Pamela90> c'era già quando avevo installato xubuntu
<krabador> qui troverai documentazione per approfondire aspetti del sistema
<krabador> si, non ti ho detto infatti di installarlo, ma di usarlo, se serve.
<Pamela90> ok perfetto! Così magari imparo anche ad usarlo che sono una cippa!
<krabador> Pamela90, prima di fare operazioni di ogni tipo, cerca sempre dentro la documentazione ufficiale
<Pamela90> ok perfetto! Grazie mille davvero!
<krabador> ed in caso di dubbi, vieni pure qui a chiedere
<krabador> questo canale esiste apposta
<Pamela90> ok ok! :D
<Pamela90> grazie davvero sei stato gentilissimo!
<krabador> buon sistema
<Pamela90> Spero che ubuntu ti paghi per dare supporto!
<krabador> mi da molto di piu'
<Pamela90> :D
<Pamela90> Io vado! Buona serata a tutti!! :D
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Luca123> Problema con la chiavetta internet 3 mi viene rilevata in gestione dischi ma non per internet, 1 volta me l'ha rilevata e mi sono connesso una volta spento e riacceso tutto come prima
<vitoos> salve a tutti!
<vitoos> ho un problema con il bluetooth e le porte seriale virtuale, chi mi riesce a dare una dritta??
<ilovelinux> Che problema ti da?
<vitoos> in pratica dopo ava nienteer connesso il dispositivo bluetooth, che avviene, devo selezionare nel suo programma la porta com ma non mi trov
<vitoos> a niente
<ilovelinux> quindi il dispositivo bluethoot è usb?
<vitoos> si potrei usare anche la porta usb che poi viene convertito in uart
<ilovelinux> quindi è in un circuito costruito da te?
<vitoos> si, con windows l'ho provato e la comunicazione avviene
<ilovelinux> se dai ls /dev
<ilovelinux> dovrebbe spuntarty ttyACM/ttyAMA credo
<vitoos> mi esce questo
<vitoos> loop5            rfcomm0             tty21     tty53  ttyS26     vhost-net
<vitoos> quando faccio la connesione del bluetooth mi da "Serial port connected to /dev/rfcomm0"
<ilovelinux> allora quella è la porta seriale
<ilovelinux> prova ad usarla
<vitoos> purtroppo no, nel programma vengono scannerizzate le porte com ma in realtà non ne trova nemmeno una
<vitoos> anche se il dispositivo è connesso
<vitoos> tra l'altro non funzione nemmeno se lo collego con l'usb
<vitoos> quando lancio il programma da terminale mi da questo "RXTX Warning:  Removing stale lock file. /var/lock/LCK..OM1
<vitoos> "
<pier213> pier213 02200220
<Carlin0> chiamando da fuori roma ...
<cristian_c> pier213: cosa ti porta nel canale di supporto ufficiale ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<pier213> ho un problema ragazzi scusate l intrusione ma sono un neofita di ubunto che e bellissimo versione 14.04  non riesco a installare la mia stanpante samsung laser M2020W come posso fare ? se possibile scrivetemi i passagi in modo semplice grazie
<cristian_c> pier213: prima di tutto collegala e accendila
<cristian_c> è usb, giusto?
<pier213> no ho collegata wifi ad un router  t link e la uso gia con un portatile con windows 8 in wifi
<cristian_c> pier213: l'hai provata su usb?
<pier213> avendola nell altra camera volevo configurarla wifi con il mio pc in sala dove ho installato ubuntu 14.04 scaricato da majorana
<cristian_c> ah, pare sia un fermacarte: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-m2020w
<pier213> cosa vuoi dire con fermacarte
<cristian_c> pier213: allora, ubuntu scaricato dal majorana non è la versione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma una ubuntu personalizzata, alla quale in questo canale non diamo supporto
<pier213> cosacomporta questo
<cristian_c> che non è inclusa in foomatic
<pier213> va be scusate non sapevo questo pensavo che ubuntu fosse comunque una comunita indipendentemente da chi lo personalizza non sapevo
<Carlin0> ha i driver nel sito samsung però...
<pier213> grazie comunque allora quale versione devo scaricare per avere assistenza  mi puoi indicare grazie mille
<Carlin0> !download | pier213
<ubot-it> pier213: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/557965/trying-to-connect-a-samsung-m2020w-printer-to-wireless-network
<pier213> ma sono in italiano ?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: i driver anche per linucs?
<Carlin0> cristian_c, si si
<cristian_c> pier213: che cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: allora il sito della linux foundation nob è aggiornato...
<Carlin0> http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_IT&CttFileID=5999976&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SL-M2020W&VPath=DR/201503/20150311160833703/ULD_v1.00.35.tar.gz
<Carlin0> sono anche molto nuovi 11 marzo 2015
<cristian_c> pier213: scarica ubuntu tramite i link segnalati da Carlin0
<fedemurk> Salve a tutti ho da un po installato Ubuntu sul mio notebook e sono riuscito dal terminale, seguendo guide alcune guide ad impostare i tasti fn, ma quelli per la retroilluminazione della tastiera non funzionano, c'è un modo per scoprire se magari mi si sono rotti i led oppure non sono riuscito ad attivare correttamente i tasti che si occupano della
<fedemurk>  retroilluminazione?
<krabador> fedemurk, per favore, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fedemurk> ok
<krabador> fedemurk, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante di quest'ultimo
<krabador> segnala di che ubuntu stai parlando
<fedemurk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217361/
<fedemurk> Linux xxx 3.19.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 11 14:16:32 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krabador> fedemurk, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> fedemurk, lsb_release -a | pastebint
<krabador> fedemurk, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, non il penultimo
<fedemurk> ok
<fedemurk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217376/
<fedemurk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217376/
<krabador> fedemurk, si, e dpkg va mandato
<krabador> il penultimo sarebbe la linea successiva a dpkg ...
<fedemurk> ok quindi come posso fare per provare la mia retroilluminazione? quella dello schermo funziona bene solo quella della tastiera non va
<krabador> oh, vuoi o no mandare quel comando???
<fedemurk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217398/
<fedemurk> va bene?
<krabador> fedemurk, installa questo https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<krabador> il ppa ufficiale per i driver nvidia
<krabador> installa poi l'ultimo driver
<krabador> riavvia,e vedi come va
<fedemurk> ok grazie mille
<yvesBsAs> qualcuno in linea? Probelma con Chrome e scheda video Nvidia. Grazie
<MirkoD2> Vorrei disinstallare lubuntu per metterne un'altro Ubuntu ma come si disinstalla LUbuntu? (è nella normale partizione C:\)
<saverio> Salve a tutti
<saverio> una questione...
<saverio> ho installato ubuntu 32b 14.04 ma l'audio usb non mi funziona.
<saverio> si può risolvere?
<saverio> Meglio ancora..mi funziona solo da programma come vlc cambiando il tipo di scheda
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-29
<Guest22578> Buongiorno,
<Guest22578> ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi risolva un problema, :D
<ivan_> salve ho appena installato xubuntu e non mi accetta la password di sblocco come posso fare?
<luca123> buongiorno, non riesco a installare itunes, ho trovato un guida che dice che itunes si trova direttamente in ubuntu softwarw center se non è stata eliminata la repstory, io non l'ho tolta e li non ce
<luca123> ce solo itunesU, magari non si puo installare itunes
<ivan_> adesso la accetta
<ivan_> grazie
<Guest30862> salve a tutti dovendo riformattare il pc ho optato per la distru linux MINT il dominio italiano pero e in progress e sospeso volevo chiedere quale versione di mint ( ovviamente a 32 bit) mi consigliate
<Guest30862> diaciamo che la Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela sembra l ideale l ambiente grafico non mi interessa va bene sia xfce che kde pero vorrei disporre degli applicativi base grazie
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Guest30862> grazie
<subolo> buongiorno
<subolo> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per installare ubuntu 14.04 su free dos
<youneverknow> s
<cosimo22> Perché un mac non riesce ad aprire ubuntu?
<cosimo22> sono un ignorante, abbiate pietà!
<gigirock> aprire cosa vuol dire ?
<krabador> cosimo22, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<krabador> !mac | cosimo22
<ubot-it> cosimo22: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<krabador> cosimo22, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryMac
<cosimo22> Ciao, grazie! Ho scaricato l'immagine (voglio installarlo su usb e da lì su pc privi di sistema operativo) sul mac, ma se clicco sopra mi dice che non può essere aperto. La dicitura in  tedesco
<cosimo22> dice più o meno "non ci sono dati di sistema attivabili"
<krabador> cosimo22, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<krabador> leggi pure le guide segnalate
<cosimo22> Grazie!
<krabador> cosimo22, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<cosimo22> Grazie siete tutti gentilissimi, è la prima volta che partecipo ad una chat del genere. Sono praticamente analfabeta informatico. Il mio problema è che non voglio installare Ubuntu su Mac - almeno non  ora che sono super di fretta e  non ci capisco molto, meglio  aspettare un momento di calma e forse un aiuto - e anzi vorrei evitarlo, devo solo cre
<cosimo22> are una live usb!
<cosimo22> Per poi farlo girare su dei pc privi di sistema operativo...
<krabador> cosimo22, e che ci vuoi fare una volta che lo fai girare in pc privi di sistema operativo?
<krabador> cosimo22, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<cosimo22> Beh, credevo fosse appunto un sistema operativo, dunque usarlo per creare documenti, internet ecc,
<krabador> !usbwin | cosimo22
<ubot-it> cosimo22: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | cosimo22
<ubot-it> cosimo22: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> il supporto di installazione , creato a dovere, consente di avviare una sessione di prova
<krabador> molto utile per diversi scopi
<krabador> ma con drastiche limitazioni, nell'uso che ne vorresti fare
<cosimo22> Grazie a tutti!
<piltb1> who
<piltb1> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | piltb1
<ubot-it> piltb1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<piltb1> Posso chiedere info riguardo cups e condivisione stampante in rete?? :-)
<cristian_c> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<piltb1> Ho installato la stampante e condivisa con CUPS su un RASPBERRY, da un PC Ubuntu riesco a stampare, mentre da quello Windows riesco solo a stampare la pagina di prova, ma non documenti generici. Da riga di comando su Raspberry riesco a stampare.
<akis24> piltb1: la domanda sarebbe da porre su ##windows  questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu
<piltb1> E che ne sanno quelli di WINDOWS :-(...vabè, grazie lo stesso!!! Ciao!!!
<cristian_c> piltb1: ti chiedo
<cristian_c> piltb1: come mai sei entrato in #ubuntu-it?
<piltb1> Perchè su una pagina Internet https://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/condividere-una-stampante-collegata-ad-ubuntu-con-windows/ alla fine c'èscritto visita il canale #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> 'una pagina internet'
<piltb1> Vabè, sarà mica una tragedia, magari ho sbagliato qualche setup in CUPS, me la sbrigo da solo!
<cristian_c> piltb1: hai una stampante collegata a ubuntu?
<piltb1> si
<cristian_c> piltb1: ubuntu arm?
<piltb1> ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> piltb1: ubuntu mate arm?
<piltb1> si, per raspberry
<cristian_c> piltb1: allora controlla la configurazione del server
<cristian_c> piltb1: ma posso dirti già che la documentazione ufficiale è preferibile alle 'pagine internet'
<cristian_c> piltb1: e qualche link l'ho già postato
<piltb1> con altro pc con ubuntu installato rieco a stampare ok, grazie!
<cristian_c> piltb1: buona lettura
<piltb1> ciao!!!
<MASTI2O> Ciao!
<MASTI2O> avrei bisogno di una mano: ho appena installato lubunutu, sono andato su youtube è non posso selezionare una qualità superiore ai 360p. Credo mi manchino i driver.
<MASTI2O> Ho un NVIDIA GEFORCE 710M
<MASTI2O> grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, tutti i video o solo 1 ?
<MASTI2O> tutti
<akis24> MASTI2O: dal Menu -> Preferenze -> Driver Aggiuntivi per vedere se il sistema trova dei driver adatti  prova ad avviarl o
<akis24> MASTI2O: è consigliato installare la versione indicata come Raccomandato oppure Testato nel caso
<MASTI2O> già ho provato poco prima di scrivere qui, misi la versione testata. Ma non è cambiato niente, ora sto provando l'ultima opzione
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, ma dopo installato i driver hai riavviato ?
<MASTI2O> ah, no
<Carlin0> eh prova ...
<MASTI2O> allora riprovo con il driver testato
<Carlin0> si e poi riavvia il pc
<saverio> Salve
<saverio> ho installato ubuntu 32b 14.04 ma l'audio usb non mi funziona.
<saverio> si può risolvere?
<saverio> Meglio ancora..mi funziona solo da programma come vlc cambiando il tipo di scheda
<saverio>  
<cristian_c> saverio: l'audio usb?
<saverio> si ho due casse con attacco usb
<saverio> pulse audio non funziona e neanche il controllo volume sulla barra in alto
<cristian_c> ah, casse
<cristian_c> saverio: ma forse le casse usano l'usb per l'alimentazione
<cristian_c> giusto?
<saverio> si per tutto
<cristian_c> saverio: cosa intendi 'per tutto'?
<saverio> che con usb ai alimentano e suonano
<saverio> si
<cristian_c> saverio: quindi funge anche da jack audio?
<saverio> si
<cristian_c> saverio: ma sempre con la scheda interna del pc
<cristian_c> giusto?
<saverio> mmmm non penso bho
<saverio> non lo so
<cristian_c> saverio: se non hai altre schede, per forza quella interna
<cristian_c> e si tratta meramente di un'uscita audio
<cristian_c> se
<saverio> ho una sulla mb che non ha mai funzionato e quindi ho inserita una sul pci
<cristian_c> saverio: stai usando la pci attualmente?
<saverio> mi credi che non lo so?
<cristian_c> saverio: non hai che da controllare
<saverio> come farlo
<cristian_c> saverio: apri alsamixer
<cristian_c> ovviamente, da terminale
<saverio> ok fatto
<saverio> sta tutto al max
<cristian_c> !image | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<saverio> alsamixer lo controlla pulse audio e controllo colume sulla barra in alto
<cristian_c> saverio: fatto?
<saverio> http://imgur.com/2271g8i
<cristian_c> via vt1705
<cristian_c> è quella pci o quella interna?
<saverio> http://imgur.com/HTjSS3a
<cristian_c> saverio: pulseaudio mostra lo stesso chip di alsamixer?
<cristian_c> saverio: forse hai una scheda usb esterna
<cristian_c> saverio: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> saverio: mmmm, ma quale ubuntu hai installato
<cristian_c> non ha unity
<cristian_c> ?
<saverio> http://imgur.com/dlhtNcz
<cristian_c> saverio: hai una scheda esterna usb?
<cristian_c> perché questo risulta dall'output
<saverio> scheda vera e propria no ma ho messo due casse usb perche quelle con lo jack classico si sò rotte
<cristian_c> saverio: mmmm, ma quale ubuntu hai installato?
<saverio> quello di majorana
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !buntu | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<saverio> https://imgur.com/ApSvY0x
<saverio> pensi che il problema sia dovuto a questo?
<cristian_c> saverio: non lo so, ma lsusb parla chiaro
<cristian_c> hai una scheda usb, anche se non ti risulta
<krabador> pavucontrol che dice di bello?
<krabador> e di quale ubuntu , di grazia?
<saverio> 14.04
<saverio> pavucontrol... non lo conosco stò signore...
<michele993> salve ragazzi
<michele993> volevo chiedere una cosa...
<krabador> !chiedi  | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michele993> se volessi installare un terzo sistema operativo oltre al dual boot che ho con windows 7 e ubuntu come devo dare? creo una nuova partizione, installo l'o.s. su questa partizione e faccio un sudo update grub dal terminale?
<ilovelinux> si
<krabador> michele993, seguire la documentazione della distro che vuoi installare, non ti gusta?
<saverio> e' normale che non trovo l'audio in centro di controllo?
<ilovelinux> anche se di solito si reinstalla il grub
<michele993> bhe windows 10 che io sappia non ha il grub
<krabador> !windows | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> michele993, e in bocca al lupo
<michele993> visto che il grub riguardava linux per questo ho chiesto qui
<krabador> michele993, win mette sempre il suo mbr, non è questione di "terzo sistema operativo o meno"
<krabador> !grub | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> michele993, buona lettura
<michele993> non mi sanno aiutare quelli di windows lol
<krabador> michele993, è un mondo duro
<michele993> hahaha
<michele993> quindi facendo come dicevo io mi ritroverò con windows 10 che parte in automatico
<michele993> perche l'mbr si installerà in automatico
<krabador> michele993, rileggi pure le linee di prima
<krabador> non essere ridondante per favore
<krabador> e leggi i link che ti sono stati indicati
<krabador> per tutto il resto, il web è strapieno di documentazione win, ufficiale e non
<michele993> thanks
<krabador> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele993> provo a chiedere anche in questo canale grazie ;)
<krabador> michele993, quello è il canale offtopic di questa community, solo perchè qui non puoi inquinare il log
<michele993> si ho capito
<mardel88> ciao. vorrei far partire subito ubuntu, senza la schermata in cui bisogna aspettare dei secondi per farlo partire
<cristian_c> mardel88: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> forse intendi il grub?
<mardel88> la schermata viola in cui ci sono le opzioni per far partire ubuntu le opzioni avanzate e altro
<ilovelinux> Si, il grub
<mardel88> si il grub. Come si può togliere?
<cristian_c> mardel88: posta una foto, per chiarire le idee
<cristian_c> mardel88: solitamente puoi ridurre i secondi di attea e puoi anche azzerarli completamente
<cristian_c> se non devi effettuare scelte
<cristian_c> !grub | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> mardel88: primo link
<mardel88> si vorrei azzerare i secondi... l'ho già fatto in passatocon un'applicazione
<cristian_c> mardel88: non ti serve un'applicazione
<cristian_c> a meno che non fosse grub customizer, che non è altro che un frontend per interagire con il file di configurazione
<cristian_c> ma te lo puoi risparmiare, sul wiki è scritto esattamente come ottenere facilmente quel risultato
<mardel88> si era grub customizer solo che forse non c'è più
<cristian_c> mardel88: segui il link
<mardel88> è un po' complicato
<cristian_c> ma te lo puoi risparmiare, sul wiki è scritto esattamente come ottenere facilmente quel risultato
<cristian_c> mardel88: il wiki è pensato apposta per rendere immediate quel tipo di operazioni
<mardel88> non so usare il terminale
<cristian_c> !terminale | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> mardel88: nel tuo caso si tratta soltanto di aprire un file , da terminale
<cristian_c> mardel88: sudo gedit /percorso/nomefile
<cristian_c> e segui il wiki
<cristian_c> ah, poi c'è anche il comando sudo update-grub, dopo la modifica, ma nel wiki è spiegato anche questo
<mardel88> ho letto il link ma è troppo complicato per me
<cristian_c> mardel88: quanto ci hai messo?
<cristian_c> non dici neanche su cosa trovi difficoltà
<cristian_c> quale parte hai letto?
<mardel88> non so cosa devo digitare nel terminale per accedere alle opzioni del grub
<mardel88> ho letto che poi ci vogliono i privilegi di amministratore
<cristian_c> scritto prima, aprire il file di configurazione del grub
<cristian_c> mardel88: sudo gedit /percorso/nomefile
<cristian_c> non molto altro da terminale
<cristian_c> a parte l'aggiornamento del grub a modifica fatta
<mardel88> si apre un editor di testo... a quel punto che faccio?
<cristian_c> mardel88: hai letto nella pagina linkata?
<cristian_c> paragrafo Impostazioni
<mardel88> allora sono andato sull'editor, ho aperto etc defaul grub ho messo = alla voce timeout, ho salvato ma poi mi ha dato errore e ho annulato
<mardel88> ho riapero l'editor, c'è scritto zero alla voce timeout, quindi l'ha salvato. Sono a posto così?
<Travaglio83> buonasera a tutti
<Travaglio83> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Travaglio83
<ubot-it> Travaglio83: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Travaglio83> ok ty
<Travaglio83> appena parte l'installazione di ubuntu 15.04 le finestre e il desktop appare tutto fuori calibrazione , con sfarfallio ho una GTX 750 come scheda video ,quale potrebbe esser il mio problema?
<Travaglio83> vi ringrazio in anticipo
<Travaglio83> la mia scheda non e' compatibile?
<cristian_c> Travaglio83: anche in live?
<Travaglio83> yes
<Travaglio83> ho provato per caso a vedere se c'era questo problema installando elementary os che e' una derivata ok ma il problema di ripresenta dall'installazione
<cristian_c> Travaglio83: provato ad andare in Driver aggiuntivi?
<Travaglio83> yes
<Travaglio83> niente da fare
<Travaglio83> ad un certo punto mi crasha anche e si riavvia
<cristian_c> Travaglio83: ma comunque, ora ubuntu è installato?
<Travaglio83> no perche' non si vede
<cristian_c> ?
<Travaglio83> non si riesce a vedere bene
<Travaglio83> il desktop le finestre
<Travaglio83> ovviamente i driver della scheda video sono sballati
<cristian_c> Travaglio83: quali driver usi sulla live?
<Travaglio83> non ricordo perche' non ho ubuntu installato
<Travaglio83> ???
<f843d0> Travaglio83: potresti provare a fare il boot del kernel con nomodeset attivo
<Travaglio83> vi ringrazio
<Travaglio83> provo
<cristian_c> Travaglio83: dovessi usare i nouveau, prova il nomodeset dalla schermata iniziale (quella con try ubuntu, ecc...)
<Travaglio83> provo e poi vi dico
<Travaglio83> alla prox e grazie
<f843d0> Travaglio83: buona fortuna
<Travaglio83> grazie anche a voi
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-30
<saverio> Buon giorno a tutti
<saverio> sto scaricando la versione 15.04 di ubuntu ufficiale , è in gnome o in kde?
<ExPBoy> saverio, sei tu che devi decidere che DE vuoi
<ExPBoy> ubuntu kubuntu ecc ecc
<saverio> dalla pagina di download non si puo decidere, quando posso farlo?
<saverio> capito.
<ExPBoy> saverio, forse mi sono espresso male: se vuoi ubuntu scarichi la iso di ubuntu
<saverio> ubuntu è in gnome?
<ExPBoy> se vuoi kubuntu scarichi la iso di kubuntu e così via
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> chiamiamolo gnome
<saverio> unity
<ExPBoy> si
<saverio> ok ok sono rimasto un po indientro...
<saverio> se installo adesso la 15.04 sulle stesse partizioni dove ho la 14.04 mi da problemi con il boot di avvio? ho anche windows
<ExPBoy> se installi correttamente no
<ExPBoy> almeno credo
<ilcritico> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Una domanda al volo, se possibile! Hi appenao un pc nuovo con windows 10, e vorrei istallare sopra Ubuntu 14.4, senza cancellare Windows. Come faccio? Bisogna fare due partizioni, o lo istallerà sula stessa partizione? Basta scaricare e lanciare Ubuntu che fa tutto da solo? Sono passati un po' di anni da quando usavo Ubuntu e
<ilcritico> vorrei tornare, ma purtroppo non posso togliere windows perchè ho dei programmi di lavoro, grazie!
<Mr_Pan> ilcritico, al moemnto dell'installazione verrà rilevato Windows e ti chiedere se sovrascrivere o installare insieme, scegliendo poi tra configurazione automatica o manuale delle partizioni Ubuntu ... l'unica cosa devi sapere se il tuo pc utilizza UEFI
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ilcritico> grazie, ci proverò!!!
<ExPBoy> eh
<salvocs> b.giorno a t
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> !italiano | salvocs
<ubot-it> salvocs: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<salvocs> buongiorno a tutti
<ExPBoy> !ciao | salvocs
<ubot-it> salvocs: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<salvocs> ho un problema con il modem 3g integrato sul samsung nc 10 con ubuntu 14.04
<salvocs> nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> personalmente non conosco quel ... sistema
<ExPBoy> mi spiace
<ExPBoy> ma che tipo di problema?
<salvocs> non mi fa creare la connessione a banda larga
<salvocs> e pure con il comando dmesg | grep usb
<salvocs> dmesg | grep usb
<salvocs> e pure con il comando dmesg | grep usb  vedo il modem
<salvocs> suggerimenti?
<MASTI2O> Buongiorno!
<MASTI2O> Ieri purtroppo ha smesso di funzionare la chat
<MASTI2O> non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema della risoluzione video
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, era per i video sul tubo vero ?
<MASTI2O> ho notato però che il problema si presenta solo su youtube, altri link (vimeo, altadefinizione) mi fanno mettere anche qualità più alte
<MASTI2O> si! :)
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, prova a scaricare chrome
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, lo devi prendere dal sito google
<MASTI2O> funziona!
<MASTI2O> ho scaricato la versione 64bit
<MASTI2O> grazie mille
<Carlin0> di nulla
<yety> ciao a tutti, sono Nuovissimo, sto scaricando ora ubuntu x la prima volta :) ...conoscete un link dove spiegano come installare ubuntu su una pendrive su sistema operativo Mac, ho un macbookpro 15 pollici e prima di installarlo volevo provarlo e imparare ad usarlo per poi fare il passo e installarlo definitivamente :)
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<yety> grazie, guardo subito :)
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<yety> si... intendevo OsX... :P ho sbagliato :)
<cristian_c> yety: il macbook pro ha il masterizzatore?
<yety> si
<cristian_c> !iso | yety
<ubot-it> yety: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<yety> ma se possibile volevo installarlo su una schedina o una chiavetta usb...
<cristian_c> yety: i bios uefi non supportano il boot da scheda sd, a quanto so
<cristian_c> yety: ma con un dvd ti semplifichi la vita
<yety> per usarlo anche su altri mac che nn dispongono di lettore cd... ok per la scheda,
<cristian_c> con unetbootin può andarti bene come no
<yety> vada per il dvd ... non sono per le complicazioni :D
<cristian_c> yety: capisco, ma sempre in modalitàive
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> yety: fai un tentativo con unetbootin
<cristian_c> se riscontri problemi di boot, vai di dvd
<yety> non so come ringraziarti  :) GRAZIE veramente :)
<yety> ora attendo il download e intanto mi leggo i vari link e proverò come dici :)
<cristian_c> yety: buon divertimento :)
<yety> Grazie ancora e buona giornata
<yety> grazie di tutto :)
<Angel_73> ho installato virtual box su ubuntu 15.04 host con win7 guest ma non riesco in alcun modo a far vedere le porte usb a win 7
<Angel_73> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Carlin0> è un  problema di win questo ...
<Carlin0> !chat | Angel_73
<ubot-it> Angel_73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angel_73> si di win
<cristian_c> Angel_73: consulta le risorse di virtualbox
<cristian_c> son cose abbastanza legate al software di virtualizzazione, molto spesso
<Carlin0> Angel_73, hai installato l'exstension pack ?
<Angel_73> installato extension pack e guest addiction
<Carlin0> messo il tuo utente nel gruppo vboxusers ? ( e dopo rebottato?)
<Angel_73> come si fa ?
<Carlin0> vieni in chat però...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cecchini> Buon pomeriggio
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> Ciao krabador ;)
<senza-wireless> il mio problema é che il mio pc non vede più le reti wireless, vadoai pazzi.. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | senza-wireless
<ubot-it> senza-wireless: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<senza-wireless> ok ;)
<versilia> auto usb0 esiste come comando
<cristian_c> è una domanda?
<krabador> versilia, fa una domanda precisa, appartenente ad un contesto
<krabador> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> cristian_c: si, devo applicare il comando auto usb0 e mi dice inesistente
<krabador> !veggenti | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> versilia: per domande non inerenti strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, puoi recarti tranquillamente in -chat
<versilia> cristian_c: ma ti sto chiedendo se esiste il comando auto usb0, la risposta puàò essere si o no
<krabador> versilia, non credo
<krabador> ma non se ne discute qui
<versilia> capito
<krabador> nel senso , non credo che la risposta possa esser si o no
<versilia> krabador: cosa ho sbagliato nella domanda?
<krabador> qui si entra e si descrive il contesto in cui si sta operando ed il problema, se non sei allineato a tale discorso, accomodati pure fuori
<krabador> nessun problema
<sardsurfer> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sardsurfer> qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco a installare vlc
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get install vlc, se usi ubuntu ancora supportata
<krabador> e non hai preso a martellate il database dei repositories
<sardsurfer> ecco, credo stia lì il problema
<sardsurfer> ho libglapi-mesa bloccato
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> sardsurfer, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<sardsurfer> provvedo
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231878/
<krabador> sardsurfer, ed il primo, per favore
<krabador> fino ad adesso è evidente , che hai ppa, che hanno il simpaticissimo piu' che probabile pregio di sminchiare il sistema
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231888/
<sardsurfer> ottimo!
<sardsurfer> io ce li ho messi perché erano nelle guide di software che mi servivano
<sardsurfer> che poi magari ho tolto
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo produce un link, postalo qui
<krabador> sardsurfer, puoi linkare le guide che hai seguito, per installare tali ppa?
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231902/
<sardsurfer> krabador, parliamo di roba installata anche ad inizio luglio
<sardsurfer> onestamente non saprei neppure come ritrovarle quelle guide
<krabador> guide non ufficiali e ppa , ti candidano a non avere assistenza qui
<krabador> sardsurfer, puoi solo provare a disabilitarli tutti, e provare ad installare vlc
<sardsurfer> come posso fare?
<krabador> visto che "vlc : Dipende: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) ma non sta per essere installato oppure libgles1 " è la dimostrazione formale di problemi con le dipendenze causate da ppa
<krabador> sardsurfer, se i ppa, hanno anche sostituito , tra le dipendenze dei software per cui sono stati inseriti nel sistema, componenti standard di ubuntu, il sistema si candida decisamente a sminchiarsi
<sardsurfer> sono un genio allora
<krabador> la cosa opportuna è disinstallare tutto cioì che il/i ppa, hanno messo
<krabador> sardsurfer, seguire guide a caso non è proprio geniale.
<sardsurfer> per nulla
<krabador> !ppa-purge | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sardsurfer> l'elenco dei ppa aggiuntivi è quello che ti ho postato?
<krabador> sardsurfer, software-properties-gtk , va nella tab "altro software" togli la spunta a tutto cio' che è presente, chiudi correttamente la finestra , torna nel terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<krabador> questo è un tentativo che puoi fare, qualora i ppa non hanno sostituito cose troppo importanti nel sistema, con una loro versione
<krabador> non mi prendo la responsabilità di tale operazione.
<sardsurfer> nessun problema, ho tutti i miei dati salvati a parte
<sardsurfer> anche se dovesse saltare tutto sono coperto
<sardsurfer> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<sardsurfer>  vlc : Dipende: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) ma non sta per essere installato oppure
<sardsurfer>                 libgles1
<sardsurfer> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<versilia> devo modificare il file /etc/network/interfaces che è in sola lettura, come posso farlo? da terminale o da edit?
<krabador> sudo gedit /cartella/del/file
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai fatto quanto indicato prima ?
<sardsurfer> sì
<sardsurfer> ho tolto tutte le spunte
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai mandato , dopo aver disabilitato ppa, sudo apt-get update ?
<sardsurfer> e ho dato quel comando
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231984/
<krabador> sardsurfer, disabilita i backport, sempre in software-properties-gtk
<krabador> chiudi , sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12232049/
<cristian_c> mi sembra a posto, sardsurfer
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12232095/
<krabador> sardsurfer, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=601437&start=0
<krabador> !ripristino | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<sardsurfer> krabador, l'ho aperto io quel topic
<sardsurfer> non mi resta che ripristinare?
<krabador> un ultimo tentativo che puoi fare , è cambiare server di repositories
<sardsurfer> come?
<krabador> software-properties-gtk , metti server principale, non italiano
<krabador> sardsurfer, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<sardsurfer> va bene Server Principale?
<krabador> <krabador> software-properties-gtk , metti server principale, non italiano
<sardsurfer> sorry, letto male
<yety> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | yety
<ubot-it> yety: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<yety> oggi con i consigli di cristian_c
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12232207/
<yety> ho installato ubuntu su una scheda sd e funziona su mac
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<cristian_c> yety: il bios vede la sd?
<yety> ma quando scelgo il disco di avvio e uso la schedina mi chiede se usarlo senza installarlo
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12232219/
<yety> si  funziona tutto con la sd :)
<krabador> sardsurfer, mi dispiace, ripristina.
<yety> il dubbio è che quando lo "provo"
<cristian_c> yety: non sapevo che i bios rilevassero le schede sd
<yety> al riavvio riparte tutto come la prima volta, mi chiedevo "stupidamente"...
<cristian_c> come periferiche di boot
<sardsurfer> krabador, volendo fare un backup utilizzando il software apposito, che percorso dovrei dargli?
<yety> quando dice "installa" intende che mi installa ubuntu sul mac... o sulla schedina sd
<krabador> !backup | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<yety> cristian_c si, ho provato come dicevi e ha fatto tutto lui :) e una volta riavviato e scelto la scheda sd ha chiesto solo se volevo provare o installare :)
<yety> nn ha dato nessun problema :)
<krabador> sardsurfer, puoi caricare il supporto di installazione in live, rinominare la /home/utente come /home/utente_old , far partire la procedura di installazione , selezionare "altro" quando chiede dove installare , indicare la partizone di installazione attuale, NON spuntare per la formattazione, e far andare l'instalazione
<yety> cristian_c ...mi è arrivata "gente" a casa... devo scappare, in caso riprovo + tardi stanotte :) grazie di tutto e dai, regge benissimo anche su sceda Sd :D
<yety> cristian_c a presto, buona serata
<sardsurfer> krabador, quindi il backup va fatto solo di /home/utente?
<sardsurfer> in generale chiedo
<krabador> sardsurfer, i dati dell'utente sono tutti in /home/utente
<sardsurfer> ok e portarmeli dietro non comporta problemi al sistema futuro?
<sardsurfer> non mi trascino errori?
<krabador> sardsurfer, no
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<sardsurfer> e posso cambiare anche versione di ubuntu?
<krabador> lui ne crea un'altra, e dalla utente_old riprendi le cose che ti servon
<krabador> sardsurfer, beh, in questo modo si , ma ti consiglio di installare la stessa
<sardsurfer> il punto è che non mi trovo con unity
<sardsurfer> e ho installato cinnamon che comunque non è perfetta
<sardsurfer> ho notato che ad ubuntu non piace molto cambiare desktop
<krabador> sardsurfer, non conviene, a prescindere dalla distro , installare piu' ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema
<krabador> si accavallano le impostazioni di default
<sardsurfer> ecco, appunto per questo vorrei passare ad altro, magari studio, per avere un ambiente diverso
<sardsurfer> però vorrei mantenere i dati di /home/utente
<krabador> sardsurfer, "studio" , hai bisogno di software di elabolrazione audio/video professionali e di accorgimenti  ?
<krabador> studio ha alla fine lo stesso ambiente di xubuntu
<sardsurfer> sì, ho ancora Win7 proprio per il discorso produzione audio
<krabador> sardsurfer, ma hai mai usato cio' che si usa in linux?
<sardsurfer> mi interesse usare Ardour con hardware esterno
<sardsurfer> interessa*
<krabador> se hai un approccio molto vst based, e l'hardware è firewire, non ti troverai bene
<krabador> in ogni caso, prendine una,e fa quanto detto prima
<sardsurfer> approccio vst sì, ma lavoro su usb
<krabador> l'importante è che non setti la formattazione della partizione di installazione
<sardsurfer> quindi posso usare il vecchi home/utente sulla nuova versione di ubuntu?
<krabador> sardsurfer, io uso molto ardour, ma molti "colleghi" sono drasticamente addicted da cubase/nuendo/ableton/sonar , che se non vedono che fa esattamente le stesse cose nello stesso modo, scassan o
<krabador> per questo ti dico,
<krabador> sardsurfer, <krabador> lui ne crea un'altra, e dalla utente_old riprendi le cose che ti servon
<krabador> alle 19:42
<sardsurfer> io vengo da cubase, ma sono un amatore. non ho la pretesa che funzioni tutto allo stesso modo
<sardsurfer> mi basta che funzioni :)
<sardsurfer> il punto principale però è l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> sardsurfer, beh,vuoi mettere evitare di stare a craccare tutti quei vst pirata...
<krabador> ;)
<sardsurfer> ;)
<sardsurfer> tu dici che è meglio una roba tipo xubuntu
<sardsurfer> e poi montarci sopra quel che serve?
<krabador> sardsurfer, se sei veramente intenzionato ad usare ardour, vai di ubuntustudio
<sardsurfer> magari mi faccio un giro su VM e mi rendo conto di come funziona
<krabador> ma di base, se intalli una qualsiasi ubuntu based , ed installi le cose, in piu' tutti gli accorgimenti come jack , e magari un kernel rt, che se hai una periferica buona non serve, pratiacmente fai la stessa cosa
<sardsurfer> uso una focurite scarlett 2i4
<sardsurfer> quello che mi chiedo è se studio abbia minore latenza o simili
<krabador> ubuntustudio di base ha jack e il kernel rt, per avere prestazioni migliori
<krabador> ma
<krabador> "minore latenza" , nel momento in cui non usi una soundblaster live, praticamente la latenza , se si usa il server audio jack , è la stessa
<krabador> poi dipende da come ti metti a sfruttare il sistema, con ardour e la periferica
<sardsurfer> al di là di questi pro per studio, ci sono dei contro secondo te?
<krabador> "praticamente la latenza , se si usa il server audio jack , è la stessa" tra ubuntustudio e ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntustudio non sembra essere gestita in maniera impeccabile, dallo staff, io personalmente l'ho provata molto poco
<sardsurfer> quindi se dovessi darmi un consiglio spassionato, che mi diresti? xubuntu e pace?
<krabador> sardsurfer, stai facendo i primi passi con linux e l'audio professionale, prendi una xubuntu, in modo da imparare a configurarla al meglio per l'audip
<krabador> in questo modo focalizzi su quello che stai facendo
<sardsurfer> ok
<sardsurfer> ho visto che con quel tipo di ambiente c'è qualcosa di simile
<sardsurfer> tipo mate
<sardsurfer> dici sempre xubuntu?
<krabador> sardsurfer, l'ambiente grafico, sceglilo tu
<sardsurfer> guarda, a me basta che strizzi l'occhio a windows e abbia la ricerca dei software
<krabador> se non ti piace unity, scarica le altre derivate, metti in pendrive (una alla volta)
<sardsurfer> in start
<krabador> le provi in live
<sardsurfer> posso fare macchine virtuali volendo
<krabador> e vedi quella che puo' fare al caso tuo
<sardsurfer> ok
<krabador> sardsurfer, se sei particolarmente manina da non avere una pendrive, si
<sardsurfer> perfetto grazie
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai provato a vedere se la focusrite va , nella ubunti che stai usando adesso?
<sardsurfer> volevo sapere, come modifico il nome della cartella
<sardsurfer> ?
<krabador> sardsurfer, come fai in windows a rinominare?
<sardsurfer> sì, va ma c'è un però
<sardsurfer> ok ;)
<sardsurfer> il però è questo
<sardsurfer> se la scheda audio è collegata alla macchina al riavvio
<sardsurfer> posso anche scollegarla successivamente che il sistema la riconosce sempre
<sardsurfer> diversamente, se al riavvio della macchina non è collegata
<sardsurfer> non c'è verso che la veda
<krabador> sardsurfer, allora ti consiglio di fare la pendrive e mandare il sistema in live. in macchina virtuale l'hardware è gestito in maniera non nativa
<sardsurfer> va bene
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai solo usato ubuntu 15.04 fino ad adesso?
<sardsurfer> sì
<sardsurfer> e xubuntu
<sardsurfer> l'ultima versione
<sardsurfer> su un'altra macchina
<sardsurfer> dalle risorse di sistema molto limitate
<sardsurfer> che è rinata
<krabador> sardsurfer, quando la macchina è spenda, accendi, e attacchi la periferica a sistema caricato?
<krabador> *spenta
<sardsurfer> sì, una volta loggato
<sardsurfer> ma a questo punto direi di provare xubuntu, o altro, e vedere se va. non mi metterei il problema a questo punto visto che ubuntu sta per essere eliminato
<krabador> ok, è una questione di gestione energetica. Reinstalla allora la distro che sceglierai fare piu' al caso tuo, per l'ambiente grafico
<sardsurfer> ok
<krabador> sardsurfer, il kernel è lo stesso, a meno che non l'hai cambiato...
<sardsurfer> non farmi domande complicate :D
<krabador> chi ha orecchie per intendere ;)
<krabador> infatti non sono domande
<krabador> !chat | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sardsurfer> ok scusa per l'off topic
<stevr1it> salve. da quanto ho aggiornato ubuntu al 15.04 ho problemi con l'audio, uso la gnome shell, ho provato a modificare alsamixer selzionando la scheda giusta, ed ho installato pavucontrol, ma nulla di fatto, l'audio delle cuffiette, ( ovviamente non va), in realtà ci sono riuscito a farlo andare, ma poi da solo ha smesso di funzionare. chiedo supporto grazie
<teodoro> il mio notebook vede la scheda wireless ma non le reti
<teodoro> prima funzionava ora non so cosa sia successo
<anpi> salve a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Non ricordo più la password di ubuntu (problema comune ho visto) ma non riesco a ripristinarla seguendo le indicazioni della guida
<Carlin0> anpi, cosa non capisci della guida ?
<anpi> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<anpi> non c'è nessuno?
<teodoro> nessuno é esperto di reti wireless?
<Carlin0> teodoro, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<teodoro> il mio notebook debian vede la scheda wireless ma non le reti
<teodoro> prima fungeva
<teodoro> é un m70-224
<Carlin0> teodoro, qui si da supporto a ubuntu
<teodoro> prima avevo ubuntu e avevo lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> !chat teodoro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat teodoro'
<Carlin0> !chat | teodoro
<ubot-it> teodoro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<teodoro> ci sono dopo il boot
<teodoro> nessuna rete...
<teodoro> può essersi bruciata?
<roht> ubuntu-it-chat
<teodoro> Carlin0
<krabador> teodoro: sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | teodoro
<ubot-it> teodoro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> è su debian
<krabador> aaah beh
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> allora teodoro , o ubuntu-it-chat , o #debian-it
<teodoro> devo farlo sudo lshw -C network ?
<teodoro> vado su ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> teodoro: #debian-it non ti piace?
<teodoro> ci state voi 2 lì?
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-29
<genbu> salve. c'è modo di applicare alle applicazioni kde il "look" di gnome? Mi riferisco al fatto che in alcune app le icone del sofware sono blu e non arancioni come quelle di ubuntu
<ninux> windows 8
<Adymusic> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | Adymusic
<ubot-it> Adymusic: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> Adymusic, non scrivermi in privato per cortesia
<Adymusic> scusami
<glpiana> Adymusic, esponi qui il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Adymusic> volevo kiedere io ho un linux ubuntu vecchio ora sto scaricando  il nuovo, mi cancellerà tutti i file ke ho?
<glpiana> Adymusic, se installando gli fai formattare la/le partizione/i, sì
<Adymusic> se non faccio formattare?
<Adymusic> o si può non formattare?
<glpiana> Adymusic, se non fai formattare i tuoi file resteranno, ma potresti incontrare problemi con file riferiti a vecchie configurazioni
<Adymusic> tipo?
<glpiana> qualsiasi programma potrebbe risentire di un file di configurazione datato. non so farti esempi, ma sappi che esiste l'eventualità
<glpiana> imho, ti fai un backup dei tuoi dati e procedi con una installazione pulita. ma è solo la mia opinione
<Andrea1971> Buongiorno a tutti. Una domanda velocissima. Netbook Atom N455 con 2 GB ram: Ubuntu o Xubuntu? Grazie.
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Carlin0> Andrea1971, atom = lubuntu
<ExPBoy> forse
<Andrea1971> Grazie
<swissmax> dopo aggiornamento a 16.04, ogniqualvolta il sistema mi avvisa di aggiornamenti da installare, il risultato è questo: package libkf5service5:amd64 failed to install
<laik> ciao a tutti chi mi puo aiutare a installare i draiver della stampante brother dcp-j315w non riesco
<PIETRO1959> buona sera
<PIETRO1959> non riesco a far partire win10 e ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot
<PIETRO1959> suggerimenti / aiuto
<PIETRO1959> nessuna idea di come fare?
<ruben> qualcuno ha installato la 16.04?
<pietro59> buona sera a tutti
<efgh> ciao pietro59
<pietro59> chi è cosi' gentile da darmi una dritta sul dual boot win10 ubuntu?
<pietro59> ciao efgh
<efgh> pietro59, tu scrivi, se qualcuno sa, ti risponde :)
<pietro59> ok allora installato win 10 installato ubuntu non riesco a far scegliere con quale sistama partire perche' parte sempre win10
<pietro59> credo sia un problema di grub...
<efgh> pietro59, se hai bios uefi, hai disattivato fastboot e secureboot?
<pietro59> si efgh
<efgh> mmmmmmmmm
<efgh> mi spiace, non ti so dare altri consigli :(
<pietro59> grazie lo stesso
<efgh> pietro59, per curiosità, hai installato prima windows o prima ubuntu?
<pietro59> prima win
<efgh> strano <__<
<efgh> oltre a ripristinare/reinstallare grub non saprei, mi spiace
<pietro59> sai come ripristinarlo?
<efgh> pietro59, c'è la guida sul forum, spetta che la cerco
<pietro59> grazie
<efgh> eh però dice che non funziona su sistemi uefi -.- era questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<efgh> mi spiace, dovrebbe intervenire qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa su uefi
<pietro59> vado a provare
<efgh> eh ma se hai uefi non funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<efgh> .
<vittorio100> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bernardo> sono connesso a una rete wifi, però non mi spunta il segnale wifi
<bernardo> però fino a un'ora fa spuntava
<bernardo> ho ubuntu 16.04
<Blue_Dragon> buonasera a tutti
<bernardo> buona sera
<Blue_Dragon> ho installato xubuntu in dual boot con win10
<Blue_Dragon> sembra tutto ok
<Blue_Dragon> solo che quando esco mi appare un messaggio strano il cui finale è tipo false (implement)
<Blue_Dragon> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<hhh> io no
<hhh> non mi spunta il segnale wifi
<hhh> però fino ad un'ora fa si
<hhh> help?
<hhh> c'è nessuno?
<hhh> grazie
<hhh> passo nuovamente a windows
<su3jf> dovrei avviare il computer con windows
<su3jf> come faccio?
<krabador> su3jf: accendendolo
<su3jf> lo so
<krabador> dopo esserti assicurato che ci sia dentro windows
<krabador> e dopo aver chiesto
<su3jf> mi spunta windows
<su3jf> come si fa
<krabador> !windows | su3jf
<ubot-it> su3jf: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> qui .
<krabador> hai capito chi carezza il tappeto del canale...
<Mardok1995> Salve a tutti ho un problema tecnico con ubuntu che è molto serio, a chi posso chiedere?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Mardok1995
<ubot-it> Mardok1995: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> Mardok1995: occhio però che se riguarda come far funzionare software pwe scaricare cose illegali , non puoi farlo qui
<Mardok1995> In questo momento ho un dual boot tra Windows 7 e ubuntu , precisamente la 16.04.1 LTS. Il mio problema è il seguente. Da quando ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot ho problemi con windows 7. A volte la schermata di avvio di windows 7 si blocca prima di farmi arrivare al desktop e rimane il logo di windows che gira e rigira ma nulla. Pensavo fosse un
<Mardok1995>  problema di alimentazione e di Ram ma ho verificato tutte e due le cose, ed i vari banchi di ram funzionano correttamente e anche l'alimentatore del portatile eroga la giusta corrente al PC. Il problema dopo essersi apparentemente risolto è spuntato di nuovo fuori quando ho cercato di risolvere il piccolo problema di windows che non portava l'orar
<Mardok1995> io corretto ed era sfalsato di 2 ore , al contrario ubuntu segnava quello corretto. In poche parole dopo aver cercato di risolvere il problema temporale si è ripresentato il problema dell'avvio di windows che sembrava risolto quando ho smontato e rimontato la ram per verificarne il corretto funzionamento. All'avvio di ubuntu mi dice /dev/sda5: clea
<Mardok1995> n, 275048/3203072 files, 2330367/12800048 blocks..non so se può esservi utile. Idee?
<Mardok1995> Ho un Acer Aspire 5755G
<krabador> Mardok1995: quando accedi a win , fa deframmentazione e chdsk approfondito
<krabador> Mardok1995: meglio se da supporto di installazione win
<Mardok1995> Eh perché se riesco ad accedere a win la potrei fare con TuneUp, ma penso sia meglio dal cd di window
<krabador> Mardok1995: usa utility di defrag win e chkdsk da terminale
<Mardok1995> Va bene grazie, un'ultima cosa, visto che in questo momento non ho a disposizione il cd di windows (lo devo trovare a casa), posso fare qualcosa da ubuntu direttamente?
<Mardok1995> krabador scusa ma la defrag la devo fare forzata e completa sul disco C (dove si trova windows) oppure parziale? Oppure su tutti i dischi?
<krabador> defrag lo fai dopo
<krabador> di chkdsk
<krabador> chkdsk lo fai su tutti i dischi NTFS
<Mardok1995> ah okok
<Mardok1995> in base al risultato del chkdsk faccio il defrag appropriato
<Mardok1995> Grazie di tutto, procedo magari ti faccio sapere
<sbubba> cristian_c, li leggi i messaggi privati?
<cristian_c> sbubba: sono disabilitati
<cristian_c> ma sei stata kickata e non bannata
<sbubba> cristian_c, bene, ti stavo chiedendo se il motivo fosse la mortazza che non ti piace.
<cristian_c> ma no, piace a tutti
<cristian_c> !chat | sbubba
<ubot-it> sbubba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbubba> cristian_c, di là non posso scriverti, in privato nemmeno, qua non si può, dì che butti fuori la gente senza motivo.
<sbubba> poi oh, avessi insultato o fatto casino capirei pure, ma così.
<sbubba> mha
<sbubba> cristian_c, quindi il motivo c'è o no?
<krabador> sbubba: susu , era ironia , c'è scritto nel messaggio di kick
<krabador> che , ti ricorderei , non è il band
<krabador> ban
<krabador> puoi quindi da sempre
<krabador> rientrare.
<krabador> chiuso offtopic qui
<sbubba> si ok sempre io eh
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<libellula> Caio
<libellula> Ciao
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<libellula> Ho una domanda
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fa-ba> vediamo se rispondete sto già a ride comunque.... in quale modo si programma con ubuntu , bisogna utilizzare terminale o ci sono applicativi di ambiente di programmazione
<cristian_c> fa-ba: entrwmbi
<cristian_c> entrambi
<krabador> !chat | fa-ba
<ubot-it> fa-ba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fa-ba> da dove posso scaricare i software... con guide esempi
<cristian_c> fa-ba: ci sono edito di testo, compilatori, ecc.., utikizzabili da terminale, e ide integrati
<krabador> !chat | fa-ba
<cristian_c> !programmi | fa-ba
<ubot-it> fa-ba: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<krabador> fa-ba: inizia col capire che questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<fa-ba> ho già salvato in file di testo.... ma nel menù del tasto destro appariva in ubuntu mate crea launcer ora non cè uso ubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> fa-ba: il fatto che ti siano state date informazioni di base
<cristian_c> fa-ba: non significa che ti si faccia assistenza nella tua attività di programmazione
<cristian_c> perlopiù su release obsolete come 15.04
<krabador> fa-ba: hai problemi strettamente tecnici col sistema Ubuntu ?
<krabador> se si , che versione ?
<fa-ba> uso google e altro per guide video corsi ma la spiegazione di un esperta è migliore
<fa-ba> al momento non ho difficoltà on
<fa-ba> con hardware o periferiche ..... ho tolto la tastiera non so se ricordate che non funzionava on ubuntu
<krabador> fa-ba: hai problemi strettamente tecnici col sistema Ubuntu ?
<krabador> se si , che versione ?
<fa-ba> .
<krabador> fa-ba: le versioni supportate qui sono 12.04 , 14.04 e 16.04
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-30
<Mardok1995> Prima di tutto parto dalla mia configurazione, ho un Acer Aspire 5755G con un dual boot di Windows 7 (SP1) e Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS a 64 bit. Il mio problema è il seguente, mi capita qualche volta che Windows si blocchi sulla schemrata prima del Desktop, che vede il cerchio blu che gira affianco alla scritta Windows su sfondo celestino di default di w
<Mardok1995> indows 7. Tutto è iniziato con un aggiornamento della scheda video del mio pc, ma dopo un semplice riavvio la cosa non si risolse, lessi in giro che poteva trattarsi di malfunzionamento di Ram o dell'alimentazione del pc. Controllai entrambe le cose e tutto funzionava sia la ram che l'alimentazione. Dopo aver smontato e rimontato la ram tutto si ri
<Mardok1995> solse. ALlora creai una partizione da circa 60GB per ubuntu e lo installai seguendo tutte le procedure e le guide descritte su questo portale, senza riportare errrori di qualsiasi tipo. Tutti i driver funzionano alla perferzione, eccetto la Broadcom del Wi-Fi , che ho dovuto installare manualmente ma comuqnue sia tutto ok. Qualche giorno fa avviand
<Mardok1995> o windows mi accorgo che riporta un orario sfalsato di 2 ore e nonostante sistemi l'orario questo risulta comunque sfasato nei successivi avvii, invece su ubuntu tutto liscio. Allora seguo qualche guida su come sistemare il problemino da ubuntu lanciando qualche comando dal terminale (sempre seguendo guide e consigli del forum). Tento di avviare wi
<Mardok1995> ndows per verificare il problema dell'orario e windows non si avvia, nemmeno ai successivi tentativi di accensione, invece ubuntu continuava a funzionare senza riscontrare errori. Allora mi sono rivolto alla chat di supporto essendo un problema un po più serio del previsto. Un utente molto cordiale, di cui non ricordo il nome, mi ha consigliato di
<Carlin0> ha scritto un libro questo
<ExPBoy> si e poi è fuggito
<ExPBoy> Mardok1995, se intasi il canale il bot ti butta fuori
<ExPBoy> e comunque non diamo assietenza per windows in questo canale
<Carlin0> Mardok1995, sii + prolisso
<glpiana> Mardok1995, non lo avevi già postato sto problema con l'orologio?
<Mardok1995> Eh si ho notato, cercavo solo di ricopiare la domanda che dovevo porvi, ma la scriverò di nuovo. Era solo per non ricopiare la domanda...Non si tratta di assistenza Windows si tratta che questi problemi che ho si sono accentuati con l'installazione di Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> Mardok1995, ma i problemi li hai in ubuntu?
<Mardok1995> No ubuntu è funzionante al 100% ma da quando l'ho installato ho questo problema
<ExPBoy> Mardok1995, e allora noi cosa ci possiamo fare?
<Mardok1995> Ah scusate pensavo potevate dare una mano, come ha fatto un vostro collega ieri sera su questa chat. Perdonate il mio disturbo, grazie per il vostro tempo e la vostra disponibilità. E scusate ancora per il disturbo
<glpiana> Mardok1995, comunque il tuo problema, nel copia e incolla, non è apparso. l'ultima cosa che si legge è: di cui non ricordo il nome, mi ha consigliato di
<Mardok1995> Niente in pratica Windows in dual boot con ubuntu non si avviava dopo che avevo provato a risolvere il problema dello sfasamento temporale  da terminale di ubuntu, problema che riscontro tutt'ora in windows di circa 2 ore. Un vostro collega mi aveva detto di fare un CHKDSK e un defrag per risolvere. L'ho fatto e windows parte normalmente, ma lo sfa
<Mardok1995> semnto temporale ci sta ancora e ho paura che windows continui a non funzionare. Per questo chiedevo aiuto ad utenti esperti per non fare in modo che il problema del mancato avvio si ripresenti, magari qualcuno di voi sapeva dirmi da cosa era causato e magari avrei eliminato il problema...penso che possa centrare un'errata configurazione di easyBCD
<Carlin0> Mardok1995, ma win non ha ntp ?
<ExPBoy> e ora che ci azzecca esayBCD?
<ExPBoy> easy
<ExPBoy> Mardok1995, ragionandoci sopra se in ubuntu tutto gira liscio orologio compreso il problema è windows non ubuntu giusto?
<Mardok1995> Carlin0 non capisco cosa intendi... Non so se centri qualcosa EasyBCD era una mia ipotesi per l'incompatibilità del dual boot
<glpiana> Mardok1995, http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<Carlin0> Mardok1995,  credo basti cercare tra le impostazioni dell'orologio (di win) e impostare che sincronizzi l'ora dalla rete all'avvio
<Mardok1995> perchè poi su easyBCD mi porta che ho un solo sitema operativo (windows7) nonostante all'avvio ci sia il boot classico di ubuntu...Ma lo sfasamento sarà dovuto ad ubuntu comuqnue..ma non era questo il problema per cui chiedevo aiuto. Era l'incopatibilità tra i due sistemi
<ExPBoy> ok punto
<Carlin0> Mardok1995, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<Mardok1995> Scusa rispondevo ad ExPBoy....ora cerco di impostare l'orario come da te suggerito
<Carlin0> leggi anche il link di glpiana
<ExPBoy> ?
<Mardok1995> Grazie proverò a risolvere il problema seguendo le istruzioni di quel link...niente tu mi chiedevi cosa centrasse easyBCD
<ExPBoy> no io cercavo (sottolineo cercavo) di farti capire che se il ubuntu tutto va bene il problema non è ubuntu ma lasciamo perdere
<Mardok1995> questo lo avevo capito ma ubuntu indirettamente centra, visto che il mio problema si verifica da quando ho il dualboot tutto qua
<ExPBoy> ok hai ragione tu
<ExPBoy> è come dire che ho cambiato l'olio alla 500 ieri e oggi ho bucato una gomma
<ExPBoy> colpa dell'olio
<Mardok1995> Va bene, grazie dell'aiuto. Scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo, buona giornata
<ruben_> ciao a tutti
<alessio> ciao, uso ubuntu 14.04 e non mi vede più il HD esterno (un WD Elements da 1Tb )
<caveat> alessio: cioe`? Come lo fai?
<giulio87> salve vorrei scaricare le .ISO di lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<cristian_c> giulio87: sappi che le resta ancora poco tempo di supporto
<cristian_c> teoricamente è meglio orientarsi su 14.04 o 16.04
<giulio87> allora lubuntu 14.04 sia dove trovo il link?
<cristian_c> giulio87: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<alessio> <caveat>ciao, niente,,da qualche giorno che lo collego (usb) gira, ma il comp non lo vede, potrebbe essere che HD abbia qualche problema...non so.   gira, il led lampeggia..
<cristian_c> alessio: non pingare ad personam
<alessio> <cristian_c> è un momento delicato
<cristian_c> alessio: e questo ti esonera dal rivolgerti all'intero canale, in una chat irc?
<cristian_c> quando scrivi nel canale
<cristian_c> alessio: se cerchi una persona in particolare, puoi contattarla direttamente in privato
<cristian_c> invece che nel canale loggato
<carloubuntu87> ciao, ho installato ubuntu su un acer aspire F15 con Win 10. L'installazione è andata a buon fine ma ogni volta che accendo il pc mi parte in automatico Windows. Come faccio a fare il dual boot? Grazie
<alessio> <cristian_c>sei entrato un pochettino dopo l'inizio della conversazione tra caveat e alessio, non c'è nessun ping ad personam
<cristian_c> alessio: beh, 'caveat, ciao, niente.....'
<bobolo> lubuntu x64 16.04 , non ho più l'orologio, nella systray ... mai capitato me ne sono accorto ora ... non ho fatto niente da 3 giorni se non aprire irc e firefox ...
<cristian_c> bobolo: installata 16.04 da zero?
<bobolo> si christian
<cristian_c> quando l'hai installata?
<bobolo> e saranno 2 mesi
<cristian_c> bobolo: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobolo> ok
<vittorio100> salve ho istallato ubuntu ma non riesco a fare partire firefox
<genbu> apri un terminale, digita firefox e copia su pastebin quello che esce
<krabador> genbu, con chi ce l'hai?
<genbu> non ho visto che è uscito <vittorio100> salve ho istallato ubuntu ma non riesco a fare partire firefox
<krabador> eh, i soliti
<jankonet> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | jankonet
<ubot-it> jankonet: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jankonet> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<krabador> !chiedi | jankonet
<ubot-it> jankonet: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | jankonet
<ubot-it> jankonet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !dettagli | jankonet
<ubot-it> jankonet: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<jankonet> per masterizzare la iso di ubuntu su pendrive da mac esiste un programma?
<jankonet> devo installarlo su un altro pc
<genbu> per unetbootin c'è anche una versione per osx
<jankonet> grazie mille !!
<krabador> jankonet, su pendrive non è masterizzazione
<krabador> jankonet, e, nonostante unetbootin sia indicato anche nel wiki internazionale, come soluzione per la creazione della pendrive su mac
<krabador> è una soluzione che non funziona su diverse macchine
<krabador> a causa di come unetbootin imposta poi il bootloader della pendrive
<jankonet> capisco
<krabador> e come bios di varie macchine sono settate per rilevare riconoscere ed usare la pendrive
<jankonet> meglio dvd allora
<krabador> jankonet, se vuoi risparmiare tempo, va in un pc con win
<krabador> !usbwin | jankonet
<ubot-it> jankonet: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> ed usa questo
<jankonet> il problema e che dove devo installarlo non ho nessun os quindi niente windows
<krabador> non sto parlando della macchina in cui devi installarlo
<krabador> infatti.
<krabador> jankonet, puoi usare anche dd per mac, una volta identificata la pendrive
<krabador> è un programma che devi mandare dal terminale
<jankonet> ok grazie ancora faro' quello consigliato da voi vi auguro una buona serata
<pietro59> buona sera
<pietro59> krabador buona sera...volevo dirti che sono riuscito a far partire win10 e ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot
<pietro59> idem per cristian_c ovviamente
<cristian_c> molto bene
<pietro59> sono orgoglioso
<pietro59> vero che senza il vostro aiuto non ci sarei riuscito ma quando è uscita la maschera nera del dual boot ho davvero gioito
<pietro59> grazie davvero
<pietro59> solo due domande...ubuntu software non funzia. e' possibile sistemarlo?
<pietro59> seconda domanda nel dual boot se non scelgo parte ubuntu in automatico ma impiega circa 20 secondi per aprirsi. E' normale?
<pietro59> la prima domanda l'ho risolta reistallando ubuntu software
<pietro59> e' giusto?
<krabador> pietro59, allora
<krabador> pietro59, apri il terminale
<pietro59> sera krabador
<pietro59> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<pietro59> il secondo tutto 0
<pietro59> aggiornati installati da rimuovere e non aggiornati
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pietro59> il primo dei 5 arichi mi ha dato come risposta InRelease
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> pietro59, ubuntu-software, si sta ancora assestando
<krabador> solo che ultimamente aveva un po' smesso di dare noit
<pietro59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23113185/
<pietro59> prima ho dato un sudo apt ubuntu-software e adesso funziona. ha cambiato l'icona
<pietro59> e si chiama solo software
<krabador> allora è stato aggiornato ed è operativo
<krabador> pietro59, uname -a | pastebinit
<pietro59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23113191/
<krabador> ok , il sistema è aggiornato
<pietro59> perfetto
<pietro59> hai letto della lentezza nell'apertura di ubuntu16.04 all'inizio?
<pietro59> posso fare qualche cosa o è meglio lasciarlo li' cosi' com'è?
<krabador> se non scegli
<krabador> ma se scegli ?
<pietro59> bella domanda
<pietro59> non l'ho sperimentato
<pietro59> dopo ci provo anzi lo faccio subito e ti dico
<krabador> bene
<pietro59> krabador 54 secondi
<Carlin0> ma che è 'na gara ?¿?
<pietro59> no Carlin0 nessuna gara...è il tempo che impiega ubuntu16.04 che ho installato a partire dal dualboot
<Carlin0> pietro59, e quindi ?
<pietro59> mi sembra un po' tantino o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> pietro59, non ho mai cronometrato non saprei , ma che pc é ? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<pietro59> acer con tanta ram 12 giga e doppio processore
<Carlin0> che processore
<pietro59> intel core i7
<Carlin0> ok pietro59 e perchè dici che è tanto 54 secondi ?
<pietro59> perchè con ubuntu e basta mi si apre in meno tempo
<Carlin0> e cosa ci mette 54 secondi ?
<Carlin0> forse mi è sfuggito
<cristian_c> pietro59: e windows , col fastboot disattivato, in quanto si carica?
<cristian_c> 'avvio rapido'
<pietro59> veloce
<pietro59> diciamo una 15 forse meno di secondi
<cristian_c> 'con avvio rapido disattivato' , pietro59
<pietro59> cristian_c che vuoi dire con avvio rapido disattivato?
<cristian_c> pietro59: se usi windows 7, 8.1 o 10
<pietro59> 10
<cristian_c> hai l'avvio rapido abilitiato
<cristian_c> che è un'ibernazione ibrida
<Carlin0> pietro59, vuol dire che tu credi che win si avvii ma in realtà è già avviato
<pietro59> ah ok
<Carlin0> è solo sospeso /ibernato
<pietro59> in sostanza è giusto quello che fa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro se è ibernato, poi non puoi accedere alle partizioni winz da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ripeto : mai cronometrato quanto ci mette
<pietro59> quindi mi dite di fregarmene...tanto non è che mi cambi la vita un'avvio rapidissimo
<Carlin0> i problemi so altri
<cristian_c> pietro59: disattiva avvio rapido da windows, e prova a cronometrare, dopo aver spento. Se windows ci mette intorno ai 40-50 secondi a bootare, allora tutto ok
<pietro59> cristan_c oltre a non sapere come fare non ci penso neppure....
<pietro59> vanno bene i 54 secondi
<cristian_c> pietro59: e allora vivi tranquillamente, senza porti il problema
<pietro59> l'importante è essere riusciti a farlo partite in dual boot
<pietro59> infatti....grazie cmq
<pietro59> a te cristian_c e a krabador dovrò offrire da bere come minimo
<pietro59> per l'aiuto e la pazienza
<pietro59> Carlin0 concordo pienamente
<pilard> ciao a tutti!
<pilard> chiedo il vostro aiuto per un problema che mi sta mandando a male. ho aggiornato da qualche mese a 16.04 ma non sono più riuscito a fare gli ulteriori aggiornamenti software, ne quelli di sistema ne quelli di terze parti
<cristian_c> pilard:
<cristian_c> pilard: apri un terminale
<pilard> dice "Il sistema pacchetti è danneggiato. verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<pilard> Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<pilard> ciao, grazie, apro!
<pilard> aperto
<cristian_c> pilard: ah, allora questo cambia le carte in tavola
<pilard> ovvero?
<cristian_c> pilard: hai fatto uso di ppa, che di conseguenza, andando a modificare le sorgenti dei repository
<cristian_c> possono rendere molto instabile, o inutilizzabile il sistema
<cristian_c> sopratutto a livello di aggiornamenti
<pilard> esatto, anche se non so cosa siano le PPA
<pilard> e come risolvo?
<cristian_c> pilard: non sapere predispone maggiormente a fare danni con quello che ci si appresta a fare
<cristian_c> pilard: fai un backup dei dati, prendi il supporto d'installazione della 16.04
<cristian_c> e reinstallala
<pilard> immagino ma sai, sono ubuntiano da molto tempo ma sto trovando un botto di problemi con questa nuova versione
<pilard> ah ok, rimedio drastico. una volta reinstallato a cosa devo stare attento per non ripetermi?
<cristian_c> pilard: problemi che riusciresti meglio a scansare se ti attenessi all'utilizzare i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pilard: hai un sistema che è stato preso a martellate
<pilard> ok, ricevuto. ma questo poi mi permette di installare programmi tipo spotify, amule e compagnia bella?
<cristian_c> pilard: amule è già nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> tutto il resto che si trova in repository di terze parti, evita
<pilard> meglio quindi se lo faccio girare tramite wine?
<cristian_c> pilard: o installa tramite altri metodi non invasivi, che non richiedano la modifica delle sorgenti software
<pilard> tipo? (poi smetto di bombardarti di domande)
<cristian_c> pilard: no, prendi il software che ti serve e lo installi tramite pacchetto .deb, se disponibile
<pilard> ok
<cristian_c> evitando di mischiare repo ufficiali con repo di terze parti
<cristian_c> !apt | pilard
<ubot-it> pilard: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> !repository | pilard
<ubot-it> pilard: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !ppa | pilard
<ubot-it> pilard: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pilard> ok, eviterò in ogni modo! grazie mille! ora proverò a sistemare il tutto. grazie ancora!
<cristian_c> di niente
<utenteQualunque> buona sera
<Carlin0> !ciao | utenteQualunque
<ubot-it> utenteQualunque: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<utenteQualunque> vorrei chiedervi alcune informazioni riguardo unity e la privacy, ho letto che canonical raccoglie informazioni dalla dash di unity, dunque sempre leggendo alcune guide ho disattivato la ricerca online e disinstallato alcuni lens.. ci sono altri accorgimenti che potrei fare?
<cristian_c> utenteQualunque: il discorso della ricerca online era limitato ad amazon
<cristian_c> e ultimanente non è più abilitata
<utenteQualunque> io ho letto che vendono info anche ad altre terze parti (esempio facebook)
<cristian_c> anche se la si poteva disattivare già in precedenza
<utenteQualunque> si ho visto che nell'ultima lts non è abilitata di default
<cristian_c> utenteQualunque: aul web ci sono cose vere
<cristian_c> ci sono cose false
<utenteQualunque> per questo sono qui a chiedere più info
<utenteQualunque> :)
<cristian_c> non basta un 'ho letto che'
<utenteQualunque> dunque per disattivare/rimuovere la raccolta di informazioni cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> utenteQualunque: ma tu, usi ubuntu?
<utenteQualunque> in questo momento si
<krabador> utenteQualunque: le voci in impostazioni - privacy
<krabador> che in 16.04 sono già disabilitate
<utenteQualunque> krabador
<utenteQualunque> krabador
<utenteQualunque> krabador
<utenteQualunque> krabador: le voci in privacy sono tutte disabilitate
<utenteQualunque> almeno per quanto riguarda la ricerca
<krabador> utenteQualunque: hai presente
<utenteQualunque> sorry, ho fatto un copia in colla del tue nome troppe volte
<krabador> "che in 16.04 sono disabilitate ?"
<krabador> utenteQualunque: ti basta scrivere qualche lettera del nick e poi tab
<krabador> e lui lo completa
<utenteQualunque> ok thanks
<utenteQualunque> krabador: dunque non devo effettuare altre operazioni ?
<krabador> no
<utenteQualunque> per quanto riguarda invece la cronologia dei file e applicazioni, che su privacy sono abilitate , anche essi vengono raccolti?
<krabador> ma non distribuiti
<utenteQualunque> cioè?
<krabador> quello è il tracking per la ricerca interna
<utenteQualunque> dunque rimangono in locale?
<krabador> si
<utenteQualunque> c'è una documentazione che lo conferma che potrei consultare? perché tra le policy sul sito ufficiale non ho trovato voci correlate
<utenteQualunque> intendo proprio della ricerca interna
<krabador> utenteQualunque: wiki
<krabador> italiano , internazionale
<utenteQualunque> perché per esempio su github nel readme di uno script c'è scritto :
<utenteQualunque> If you're an Ubuntu user and you're using the default settings, each time you start typing in Dash (to open an application or search for a file on your computer), your search terms get sent to a variety of third parties, some of which advertise to you.
<krabador> releases note di 16.04
<krabador> utenteQualunque: hai espresso a riguardo
<krabador> e ti ho risposto
<krabador> non serve che incolli roba qui
<utenteQualunque> ok sorry
<krabador> visto che con tutto il rispetto "il readme di uno script" su github,può essere valido come la fedina penale di un pedofilo  per un posto da babysitter
<utenteQualunque> krabador: si ovvio... ed è uno dei motivi per cui mi trovo qui
<utenteQualunque> :)
<utenteQualunque> ho anche rimosse le unity-webapps-common, per cercare di eliminare amazon , ma in questo modo viene eliminato anche unity tweak tool... c'è un modo per rimuovere amazon e lasciare il tweak tool?
<krabador> utenteQualunque: non sono  le web app
<krabador> la parte software che ti preoccupa
<krabador> la webapp di amazon di fatto è una scorciatoia al loro sito
<krabador> non ha niente a che fare con trasferimenti di dati
<utenteQualunque> krabador: ah capito
<utenteQualunque> dunque dovrei tenermelo obbligatoriamente se voglio avere il tweak tool?
<krabador> utenteQualunque: se sono in dipendenza si
<utenteQualunque> krabador: grazie mille delle info
<utenteQualunque> :D
<krabador> figurati
<sonoSempreio> ciao :D ... ragazzi vorrei cambiare l'applicazione con cui aprire i file di testo, ma quando vado a cercare l'app per selezionarla non compare nell'elenco
<sonoSempreio> si tratta di sublime text
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-31
<Polietilenico> Salve, vorrei chiedere se con Ubuntu server un antivirus e come proteggere i dati sensibili, grazie
<Stepelli90> Ciao a tutti, ho dei seri problemi sul mio mac a seguito dell'installazione di Ubuntu e spero qualcuno riesca a darmi una mano
<Stepelli90> ieri decisi di provare Ubuntu installandolo su uno dei miei 2 SSD
<Stepelli90> sull'ssd avevo OSX e WIN10
<Stepelli90> prima di avviare il pc da chiavetta per l'installazione, creai una partizione da 60GB da dedicare ad ubuntu
<Stepelli90> ho avviato il pc da chiavetta ed ho installato ubuntu creando le partizioni per /home /root swap ecc
<Stepelli90> praticamente dopo Ubuntu funzionava perfettamente ma WIN10 smise di avviarsi
<Stepelli90> si bloccava su schermata nera ed un messaggio "missed operating system"
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, ma in fase di installazione hai detto che volevi onstallare accanto a win?
<ExPBoy> *installare
<glpiana> Stepelli90, sei da ubuntu ora?
<Stepelli90> no ora sono da osx.. anche perchè in seguito ho tentato di eliminare le partizioni di ubuntu sperando di risolvere la situazione
<Stepelli90> no ExPBoy non mi è uscita nessuna voce che chiedesse di installare con win
<glpiana> Stepelli90, all'avvio del pc hai il menu di grub per la scelta del sistema operativo?
<Stepelli90> uso rEFInd (che ho dovuto ripristinare perchè dopo l'installazione di Ubunu non andava più)
<glpiana> Stepelli90, con un programma per il partizionamento (gparted di ubuntu, per mac non so cosa ci sia) controlla di avere ancora windows sul disco
<Stepelli90> in seguito ho usato GPT fdisk come indicato sulla guida ufficiale per creare una hybrid BRM
<Stepelli90> BRM(mi pare si chiami così)
<Stepelli90> ed ora è cambiato il messaggio.. esce "no bootable devices found"
<Stepelli90> qualcosa del genere
<ExPBoy> secondo me hai pasticciato con le partizioni
<Stepelli90> io la partizione windows la vedo ancora e vedo ancora tutti i file al suo interno
<Stepelli90> esatto.. ho incasinato tutte le partizioni mi sa.. e non so come tornare indietro
<Stepelli90> tra l'altro ad un certo punto tra un riavvio e l'altro i 2 SSD si sono invertiti di numero e quindi pensavo di toccare un SSD ed invece stavo toccando l'altro! e mi sono incasinato anche l'altro su cui avevo 2 partizioni 1 con un'altra versione di OSX ed una con una partizione FAT che usavo come archivio per foto ecc
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, ma hai seguito qualche guida oppure hai fatto tutto alla "Carlona"?
<Stepelli90> queste 2 partizioni ci sono ancora ed osx si avvia ma la partizione FAT nonostante dal tool la veda sul osx non la vedo più. è come se fosse smontata
<Stepelli90> ho seguito una guida
<ExPBoy> quale?
<Stepelli90> una guida di un ragazzo su youtube in cui diceva di creare le varie partizioni per le varie componenti di Ubuntu per ogni partizione serviva un minimo stabilito di memoria
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, si devono seguire le guide ufficiali non le stramberie di qualcuno
<Stepelli90> per il bios 20mb min per la swap almeno grande quanto la quantita di ram sul pc, per /home almeno 20GB
<Stepelli90> ecc
<Stepelli90> e Ubuntu funzionava quindi credo il problema non fosse quello no?
<ExPBoy> no non è ubuntu il problema ma quello che hai cmbinato tu
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, ora risulta molto difficoltoso o forse impossibile trovare il modo di risolvere la cosa non in modo drastico
<Stepelli90> ho trovato solo ora un paragrafo "Precauzioni per windows".... :(
<Stepelli90> credo che dovrò spostare tutto il contenuto della partizione WIN10 su un HD esterno e rifare l'installazione da 0 di win
<ExPBoy> già
<ExPBoy> e ripristinare il boot loader
<ExPBoy> ma segui una guida ufficiale
<ExPBoy> buon lavoro!
<Stepelli90> visto che a quanto pare non c'è un modo per recuperare il bootloader che a quanto sembra è stato intaccato da qualcuna delle partizioni di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> no da un errore tuo
<ExPBoy> ubuntu non ha colpe :)
<Stepelli90> non sto dando colpe ad ubuntu è normale che l'errore sia mia
<Stepelli90> mio*
<Stepelli90> solo che non ho ben capito come io abbia fatto ad andar sopra alla memoria di windows quando avevo dei GB dedicati all'installazione di ubuntu
<Stepelli90> ed ho usato solo quelli
<Stepelli90> anzi pure qualcosa in meno...
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, non chiederlo a me
<Stepelli90> sapresti aiutarmi sul come fare a far tornare visibile al sistema la partisione FAT dell'altro SSD? non so proprio come fare... nella tabella delle partizioni esiste
<Stepelli90> ma su osx non posso vederla
<ExPBoy> poi se non ho capito male hai diversi dischi quindi occhio a dove installi il grub
<Stepelli90> si ne ho 2
<ExPBoy> Stepelli90, forse si è "sputtanata" la tabella della partizione non saprei cosa altro dire
<Stepelli90> uno osx/win l'altro osx/file
<Stepelli90> volevo mandare uno screenshot ma se premo su "send file" mi apre una finestra in cui mi dice Application AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz is unavailable.
<ExPBoy> fai una foto col cellulare e poi mandala su sito
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Stepelli90> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s8lgoz5cdhg7wmp/partizioni.tiff?dl=0
<FUDO> Salve c è nessuno per una richiesta di info pre installazione ubunu?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<FUDO> !insallazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'insallazione'
<FUDO> ho un HP Pavilion x360 - 13-s115nl  volevo sapere se a versione di ubuntu ultima va bene per queso modello o se posso riscontrare problemi con il boot efi che impediscono poi di far partire il vecchio sistema
<FUDO> grazie
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Stepelli90> va be grazie lo stesso ragazzi
<Stepelli90> alla prossima..
<Andymetal81> Ciao ragazzi non riesco più ad accedere al WiFi con il mio Ubuntu 16.04
<Andymetal81> Avete suggerimenti?
<Andymetal81> Grazie
<glpiana> Andymetal81, in saeguito a cosa?
<ExPBoy> Andymetal81, che vuoi dire con "non riesco più "
<ExPBoy> appunto
<Andymetal81> Da ieri mi appare un icona con un computer è una X e non riesco ad accedere al browser
<Andymetal81> Scusate gli errori di ortografia ma sto scrivendo con dettatura vocale perché ho un braccio ingessato
<ExPBoy> Andymetal81, ma sarebbe opportuno sapere se hai fatto qualche modifica
<Andymetal81> Inoltre scrivo dal mio Samsung proprio perché non riesco accedere dal mio pc a Internet
<Andymetal81> Scusate ma è davvero scomodo chattare dal cellulare
<Andymetal81> come vi dicevo con Ubuntu 16.04 non riesco a connettermi al WiFi di casa
<Andymetal81> È successo tutto improvvisamente da un giorno all'altro e non capisco perché
<Andymetal81> A qualcuno è già capitato un problema analogo?
<Andymetal81> Ragazzi da ieri non riesco più ad accedere a internet con il WiFi di casa dal mio Ubuntu 16.04 avete suggerimenti?
<Andymetal81> Ciao non so se si è cancellato io mio messaggio
<Andymetal81> Il mio messaggio
<Andymetal81> Qualcuno in linea?
<Guest33000> Ciao, una volta messa la passwor, accede alla mia sessione, ma mnoncc'èppiùil launcher, come posso rrisolvere?
<Veronica96> Salve a tutti,  mi é scomparso  il launcher come posso risolvere?
<ubuntumat> Salve, come posso disattivare lo swap definitivamente su ubuntu 14.04?
<ubuntumat> appena lo swap si attiva il pc si inchioda di brutto
<glpiana> ubuntumat, identifica il device di swap da /etc/fstab, poi dai sudo swapoff device, quindi editi /etc/fstab e commenti la riga relativa lla swap
<sfi> salve, ho ubuntu 14.04. mi funziona solo la sessione ospite, dalla quale scrivo, la mia sesione una vlta aperta manca di launcher e non posso fare nulla
<sfi> qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<glpiana> !!unityreset | sfi
<ubot-it> sfi: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<sfi> se premo alt+f2 non a nulla, gia povato
<sfi> non fa nulla*
<glpiana> sfi, invece su guest funziona?
<ExPBoy> mha
<libellula> Ciao! Quslcuno sa come si fa ad impostare deja-dup per fare il backup on cloud con google drive?
<libellula> Anche con un altro programma non sarebbe male
<Salvatore> Salve, sto usando un vps linux con installato ubuntu 16.04 ma quando provo ad effettuare un comando cioè wget mi dice che non e' installato, se provo ad installarlo mi dice che e' già installato
<glpiana> Salvatore, prova a richiamarlo col percorso completo: /usr/bin/wget
<Salvatore> glpiana come dovrei fare?
<glpiana> Salvatore, al posto di wget scrivi /usr/bin/wget
<Salvatore> https://thepb.in/p/98hRWGQmznRHk
<glpiana> Salvatore, apt-cache policy wget
<Salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23115825/
<glpiana> Salvatore, scrivi: wget
<Salvatore> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6PxZyOZofO
<glpiana> Salvatore, riavvia e riprova
<Salvatore> Nulla, non va
<glpiana> Salvatore, sudo apt-get install --reinstall wget
<Salvatore> Ok funziona
<Salvatore> Grazie glpiana
<Bruno60> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di supporto per un problema che non riesco a risolvere, ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04 su un portatile Asus X540SA-XX014D processore Celeron Dual Core 3.2 Ghz, 4 Gb di RAM, installazione senza problemi ma il PC non si spegne e nè si riavvia. Ho provato diverse soluzioni che ho trovato in rete nei vari forum ma niente da
<Bruno60>  fare. Potete aiutarmi per favore?
<glpiana> Bruno60, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo aver installato?
<Bruno60> L'installazione l'ho fatta flaggando la voce di fare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<Bruno60> adesso ho controllato e mi ha dato ancora degli aggiornamenti e li sto installando
<glpiana> ok, dopodichè riavvialo con: sudo shutdown -r now       scritto in un terminale
<Bruno60> ok, appena ha finito lo faccio e ti dico (il Pc non è quello su cui sto scrivendo)
<Bruno60> niente, non si è spento
<glpiana> Bruno60, beh, adesso non poteva comportarsi diversamente da prima. devi vedere cosa fa dopo riavvio. dove si ferma lo spegnimento?
<Bruno60> ah ok
<Bruno60> con il comando da terminale che mi hai dato si è riavviato regolarmente, provo a spegnerlo e a riavviarlo normalmente?
<glpiana> Bruno60, sì, prova. io però devo abbandonarti
<Bruno60> ok grazie :-)
<stefania00> salve ho provato ad installare ubuntu 16.04 affianco a windows 7 ma ho riscontrato un problema. dalla usb avvio l-installazione e poi mi ritrovo cancella disco e installa ubuntu, cifra l-installazione, usa LMV con ubuntu ed altro ma non ce quella che cercavo io, ovvero installa ubuntu affianco a windows7. qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<stefania00> salve ho provato ad installare ubuntu 16.04 affianco a windows 7 ma ho riscontrato un problema. dalla usb avvio l-installazione e poi mi ritrovo cancella disco e installa ubuntu, cifra l-installazione, usa LMV con ubuntu ed altro ma non ce quella che cercavo io, ovvero installa ubuntu affianco a windows7. qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<krabador> stefania00: carica il supporto di installazione con l'opzione di prova
<stefania00> fatto, da li poi provo a fare l-installazione ma .....
<krabador> connetti il PC ad internet
<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<stefania00> non ho capito, avvi adesso l-installazione
<stefania00> non ho capito, devo avviare adesso l-installazione
<stefania00> ho riprovato adesso ma e sempre come prima. cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> stefania00, leggi ...
<stefania00> cancella il disco e installa ubuntu
<Carlin0> 15:55:12<krabador> stefania00: carica il supporto di installazione con l'opzione di prova
<stefania00> cifra l-installazione di ubuntu per maggiore sicurezza
<Carlin0> 15:56:00<krabador> connetti il PC ad internet
<Carlin0> 15:56:08<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<stefania00> usa LVM ed altr
<Carlin0> e vabbo vai avanti
<stefania00> prima di andare avanti devo selezionare una opzione
<Carlin0> stefania00, leggi ...
<Carlin0> stefania00, leggi ...
<stefania00> cosa devo leggere
<stefania00> CarlinO, questa e la schermata, cos-altro devo leggere
<krabador> stefania00:
<krabador> sessione di prova
<krabador> connetti ad internet
<krabador> entra qui da li
<krabador> segnala solo quando hai fattto tutto .
<stefania00> ho gia fatto tutto
<stefania00> la schermata e quella che ho detto prima
<krabador> no, non hai fatto niente
<krabador> rifletti su quanto ti è stato segnalato 3 volte
<stefania00> forse non ho capito allora
<krabador> stefania00: esatto
<stefania00> dalla live ho eseguito l-installazione
<stefania00> poi ho fleggato aggiornamenti...
<stefania00> e poi mi ritrovo la schermata di cui prima
<krabador> stefania00: chiama un amico / a
<krabador> dagli leggere quello che ti ho scritto
<krabador> e fatti spiegare il significato
<krabador> rispetto a quello che hai fatto tu , dopo quanto detto
<Carlin0> magari non è italiana
<stefania00> vorrei riuscirci io, e cosi difficile
<stefania00> entra qui da li cosa vuol dire
<stefania00> ce nessuno
<krabador> tutti quelli che vedi nella lista a destra
<Carlin0> ce riprovamo , ultimo tentativo
<Carlin0> stefania00, entra qui dalla sessione di prova di ubuntu
<stefania00> ma entra qui dove
<krabador> stefania00, da dove stai scrivendo ?
<stefania00> nella chat
<krabador> bingo
<stefania00> sto gia usando il pc con ubuntu in versione prova
<krabador> stefania00, e ce l'avresti detto a novembre?
<stefania00> pardon
<krabador> stefania00, questo canale ha il log, cerca di non inquinarlo, per favore.v
<krabador> stefania00, apri il terminale
<krabador> premendo ctrl alt t
<stefania00> ok
<stefania00> fatto
<krabador> copia la seguente linea da qui , non a mano, ma come si fa con il copia/incolla
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> la incolli nel terminale, premi invio
<krabador> avrai varie linee risultanti, incolla qui solo l'indirizzo web
<krabador> o link
<krabador> o url
<krabador> risultante.
<stefania00> https://ptpb.pw/2-9p
<krabador> come ti dicevo prima, nel tuo disco ci sono 4 partizioni primarie presenti, non puoi avere l'opzione "installa a fianco"
<stefania00> capisco, casa posso fare, a me non interessano le altre partizioni, mi interessa solo una parte per windows 7 e una parte per ubuntu
<krabador> stefania00, quello che non interessa a te, interessa al costruttore del pc
<krabador> che l'ha impostato in quel modo, e se non lo vede impostato in quel modo, in caso di problemi, non ti riconosce garanzia.
<stefania00> la garanzia e finita
<stefania00> posso eliminarle le altre 2 partizioni che saranno di bayckup
<krabador> stefania00, di ripristino
<krabador> senza di esse non ti sarà piu' possibile reimpostare il pc come ti è stato venduto
<stefania00> servono tutte e 2 o ne basta 1
<stefania00> per l-eventuale ripristino
<krabador> stefania00, uomo avvisato... sai come finisce?
<stefania00> ma sono per il ripristino di windows o anche di ubuntu
<krabador> stefania00, va ridimensionata la partizione windows, eliminata una delle partizioni presenti, ricreata come estesa, con dentro la partizone per ubuntu e la partizione swap
<krabador> e se non hai la minima esperienza decentemente tecnica, nel mondo pc, non ti consiglio di fare tutto questo da solo.
<krabador> di improvvisarti.
<stefania00> devo usare gparted
<stefania00> ok grazie vedo cosa posso fare
<Nino73> salve a tutti e spero adesso di essere entrato sul posto giusto
<krabador> certo
<Nino73> ok grazie allora come detto prima ho un piccolo problemino
<Nino73> essendo un patito di mac da questanno ho deciso di assemblare un game pc ed ho scelto ubuntu 16.04 tutto va a meraviglia tutta la componentistica
<Nino73> solo audio non esce
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> questa e la mia mobo
<Nino73> e la scheda audio e chip e questa qui e integrata
<libellula> qualcuno sa come si fa il backup su google drive?  io ho scope unity  ma non so come si usa
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6PxoXPZZHO
<krabador> Nino73, stai digitando da ubuntu adesso?
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> no dal mio gaming notebook
<Nino73> con sistema windows
<Nino73> pero sono anche su pc fisso con ubuntu
<krabador> Nino73, qui dentro , è il caso di entrare con il sistema ubuntu e la macchina oggetto del problema
<Nino73> perche cerco di risolvere il problema gia da 10 giorni con svariati
<Nino73> ok allora mi connetto da ubuntu
<Nino73> mi serve un 5 minuti
<Nino73> ok
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<Nino73> eccomi di nuovo
<krabador> Nino73, apri il terminale
<Nino73> si
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Nino73> devo farli entrambi
<Nino73> fatto
<krabador> il terzo restituisce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116511/
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<Nino73> fatto devo incollare anche il link di ritorno
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116515/
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<cristian_c> Nino73: che nvidia hai?
<Nino73> questa sarebbe la mia schedamadre
<krabador> Nino73, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1166529
<krabador> scheda malsupportata ancora
<Nino73> GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD
<Nino73> due ne ho in sli e quelle sono i driver dentro
<Nino73> lo so pero ho letto in alcuni forum di chi ha la stessa mobo che ci e riuscito a far partire audio da creative sond blaster zrxi
<Nino73> Creative® Sound Core 3D chip
<aaa> Ciao
<krabador> Nino73, dove hai attaccato il cavo ?
<Nino73> i driver della scheda nvidia e tuti i driver intelchipset e anche le crucial ssd la scheda usb 3.0 e le 3.1 e le 3.1 oc
<Nino73> tutto ok
<Nino73> intendi il cavo hdmi
<krabador> Nino73, dici che non hai suono
<krabador> Nino73, come cerchid di sentirlo il suono
<krabador> con cosa
<krabador> ed attaccato dove ?
<Nino73> ho uno schermo con audio da li ho audio
<Nino73> non ho audio dal 2.1 sound
<cristian_c> hdmi?
<Nino73> ho uno gaming gx della garminno buchse
<Nino73> verde
<Nino73> ho 6 uscite
<cristian_c> Nino73: e l'audio quindi va tramite hdmi
<Nino73> ho messo le casse sul verde front audio
<cristian_c> o dovrebbe, in questo caso
<Nino73> si tramite hdmi va perche lo schermo e un asus hdmi e anche funziona come tv
<Nino73> il problema sta nelle casse e i subwofer li ho attacco analogico sai con i clips verde giallo nero
<cristian_c> Nino73: hai un impianto di casse dedicato quindi, che prediligi rispetto alle casse dello schermo
<Nino73> dipende se 2.1 5.1 7.1
<Nino73> io ho un 2.1
<Nino73> quindi uso il verde front
<cristian_c> Nino73: per il momento , puoi arrangiarti in quel modo
<Nino73> questo e il mio sistema audio
<Nino73> https://www.conrad.de/de/genius-sw-g21-2000-lautsprecher-1299712.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwgJq-BRCFqcLW8_DU9agBEiQAz8Koh76KfMZbf5j6KfN2qJd6C1jxWQ8rJjyK4hKSUYeipQEaAsAy8P8HAQ&insert_kz=VQ&hk=SEM&WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=google_pla&s_kwcid=AL!222!3!106560162537!!!g!!&ef_id=V8cDPAAAAaQZiv4B:20160831161804:s
<cristian_c> magari chi l'ha fatto funzionare, parlava di hdmi
<Nino73> https://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/21276
<Nino73> qua dicono di modificare alcuni
<cristian_c> linuxmint non è 'proprio' ubunt8
<Nino73> parametri
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
<cristian_c> ' Front audio and front mic ports do not work period. Only rear ports.'
<krabador> sudo hdajacksensetest -c 3 -d 1 -a | pastebinit
<Nino73> sio e le mie sono port rear
<Nino73> mi dice di installare alsa
<krabador> Nino73,
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
<krabador> sudo hdajacksensetest -c 3 -d 1 -a | pastebinit
<krabador> per favore.c
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/nZhlZ8DP4BBiY
<Nino73> scusa cosa intendi con .c
<cristian_c> Nino73: c'è un problema
<cristian_c> Nino73: sei loggato come root
<Nino73> No pins found for card 3 codec 1, did you pick the right one?
<Nino73> si certo sono loggato come root#
<krabador> dmesg | grep hda | pastebinit
<Nino73> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116719/
<cristian_c> Nino73: è totalmente sconsigliato
<cristian_c> Nino73: rischi di modificare pesantemente i permessi dei file
<cristian_c> Nino73: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale direttamente
<Nino73> cristian i jsck sono nel pannello di dietro gli attacchi sono rear specker e front speacker e center speacke alti sono cuffie mic e sdfi e digital audio
<cristian_c> sì sì, non è questo il problema
<Nino73> il jack e di dietro siccome ho delle casse e wuffer 2.1 lo devo attacare sul verde di dietro
<krabador> sudo hdajacksensetest -c 1 -d 1 -a | pastebinit
<Nino73> ho letto tutti i forum con questo problema con questo chip audio e tutti hanno fatto la modifica e dice che work io ho provato ma nulla
<Nino73> forse sbaglio qualcosa
<Nino73> No pins found for card 1 codec 1, did you pick the right one?
<Nino73> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Nino73> questo mi da
<krabador> sudo hdajacksensetest -c 0 -d 1 -a | pastebinit
<Nino73> devo forse staccare i pin e lo rimetto
<Nino73> No pins found for card 0 codec 1, did you pick the right one?
<Nino73> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> sudo hdajacksensetest -c 0 -d 0 -a | pastebinit
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/xGhm5Y0RKjECM
<krabador> Nino73, perchè hai fatto un paste
<krabador> del link?
<krabador> che stai a fare?
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116760/
<Nino73> scusa lo replicato
<Nino73> vedi il jack me lo da
<cristian_c> bello questo comando
<krabador> Nino73, alsamixer , premi f6 , selezioni la scheda, poi premi f3, fai screen
<krabador> !image | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nino73> che immagine
<Nino73> devo e e attacato il jack
<cristian_c> Nino73: hai aperto alsamixer?
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> ho fatto f6
<Nino73> ma il comando f3 non va
<cristian_c> e ora fai schermata del desktop o della finestra
<Nino73> con f3 non mi fa la schermata
<cristian_c> è scritto Riproduzione?
<Nino73> ok lo fatta manuale dall'app cattura schermata
<cristian_c> se è scritto Riproduzione hai già la schermata giuzta
<cristian_c> giusta
<Nino73> http://prnt.sc/ccksp0
<cristian_c> Nino73: prima di f3, dovevi selezionare la scheda
<cristian_c> dall'elenco
<Nino73> aspetta
<cristian_c> Nino73: comunque sei già sulla creative
<cristian_c> Nino73: puoi scorrere i canali della scheda in riproduzione?
<cristian_c> e postare schermata
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cckuv0
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cckv24
<cristian_c> Nino73: non dovevi fare quello
<Nino73> cosa devo fare di preciso
<cristian_c> Nino73: semplicemente, seleziona la scheda 0
<Nino73> come ho detto sono nuovo di ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> e poi premi il tasto freccia →
<krabador> Nino73, alsamixer, f6, selezionare intel pch, premere f3 e fare tutte le immagini delle voci listate
<krabador> Nino73, non hai ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> scorrendo a destra
<Nino73> non mi fa entrare sulla scheda 0
<cristian_c> Nino73: quella col tasto freccia ↓
<Nino73> si lo so
<Nino73> ma non me la da
<krabador> Nino73, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116817/
<Nino73> se qualcuno di voi a teamview puo guardare io sono poco pratico di ubuntu desktop
<krabador> no, non ti preoccupare, non forniamo questo tipo di servizio
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccky28
<Nino73> forse dici cosi
<krabador> Nino73, dpkg -l | grep-firmware | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nino73: ma riesci a spostarti nel menù blu?
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cckyuq
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cckz37
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cckzi7
<Nino73> grep-firmware: comando non trovato
<Nino73> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> Nino73: bene, ora con alsamixer ci siamo
<cristian_c> Nino73: col comando un po' meno, digitalo meglio
<Nino73> ma gia queste ultime li avevo caricate
<Nino73> lo digito ma mi da
<Nino73> grep-firmware: comando non trovato
<Nino73> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> Nino73: perché non digiti bene
<cristian_c> ah, no, scusa
<Nino73> root@Gigabyte-G1:~# dpkg -l | grep-firmware | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nino73: ti rido il comando corretto
<krabador> Nino73, dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<krabador> Nino73, errore di battitura da parte mia
<Nino73> i driver piu complicati li ha installati tutti lo skylacke intel le crucial ssd e audio no
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116846/
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get -y install alsa-firmware-loader | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nino73: ma poi non ho capito perché continui a rimanere loggato da root
<Nino73> ok devo uscire da root
<Nino73> e per non dare i comandi sudo...
<Nino73> lo do direttamente senza sudo
<cristian_c> si usa sudo proprio per non doversi loggare da root
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Nino73> root@Gigabyte-G1:~# sudo apt-get -y install alsa-firmware-loader | pastebinit
<Nino73> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto alsa-firmware-loader
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116857/
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get -y install alsa-firmware-loaders | pastebinit
<krabador> mi mancava una s
<krabador> scusa, per la seconda volta
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116862/
<krabador> Nino73, riavvia, vedi se dal line out esce qualcosa, dopo il riavvio
<Nino73> ok allora a tra poco
<Nino73> eccomi come faccio adesso per ascoltare il suono
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccl7cl
<cristian_c> Nino73: cos'altro hai, nel profilo?
<Nino73> dove
<cristian_c> in Profilo
<Nino73> dici profilo accesso
<cristian_c> pofilo in basso, vicino test altoparlanti
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccl8o0
<Nino73> cosa devo mettere
<cristian_c> Nino73: ora l'hai cambiato
<cristian_c> e mi sembra ok, stereo analogico output + iec...
<cristian_c> oppure solo stereo analogico output
<Nino73> messo ma non mi da sound
<cristian_c> Nino73: quante opzioni hai?
<Nino73> 9
<cristian_c> mostrale facendo una schermata
<cristian_c> tanto hai il cattura schermata a tempo
<Nino73> appena faccio la schermata si chiude la finestra delle opzioni
<Nino73> ok riuscit6o con scatto automatico
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cclagv
<cristian_c> Nino73: provale un po' tutte, tranne input e spento
<Nino73> ok il segnalatore di audio va ma no esce voce
<cristian_c> Nino73: , ecco
<cristian_c> Nino73: quindi la barra si muove?
<cristian_c> durante la riproduzione?
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> su quasi tutti gli ouput
<cristian_c> attiva stereo analogico output
<cristian_c> poi apri alsamier
<cristian_c> alsamixer
<Nino73> fatto
<cristian_c> Nino73: fai la prova su alcuni canali di alsamixer
<cristian_c> disattivando/attivando
<cristian_c> esempio, hp/speak
<cristian_c> che non si capisce cosa sia
<cristian_c> Nino73: per attivare un canale, ti sposti con i tasti freccia su di esso e premi 'm'
<cristian_c> per disattivare idem
<Nino73> niente si muove la barra non esce audio
<cristian_c> Nino73: se hai provato a disattivare/attivare i vari canali di alsamixer e non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Nino73: non ti rimane che aspettare che risolvano
<Nino73> niente la barra si muove ma niente audio
<cristian_c> Nino73: se ti iscrivi a launchpad, puoi tranquillamente sottoscrivere la segnlazione
<cristian_c> *segnalazione
<Nino73> si lo so ma loro mi hanno linkato su questo sito
<cristian_c> 'loro chi'?
<Nino73> https://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/21276
<Nino73> su launchpad
<cristian_c> Nino73: usi linuxmint?
<cristian_c> Nino73: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> linuxmint non c'entra
<Nino73> no ma hanno detto che la stessa versione di ubuntu 16.04 e hanno testato su tutte le versioni 16.04 e va ma da me no
<cristian_c> e il bug è stato segnalato su launchpad
<cristian_c> Nino73: e chissà come hanno fatto
<cristian_c> chiedi a loro
<cristian_c> per capire come hanno fatto
<cristian_c> può darsi che alcuni riescano e altri no
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, se fixano il bug, poi dovrebbe andare a tutti
<cristian_c> quelli che hanno la stessa configuraziohe
<cristian_c> *configurazione
<Nino73> non lo so io ho provato a fare sudo  nano e copiare e salvare riavvio m alo stesso l abarra si muove ma non esce audio
<cristian_c> Nino73: ah, quindi ci hai messo mano?
<cristian_c> se hai messo mano, meglio che riprovi quanto ti si è detto qui, su un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> se non va neanche in quel caso, aspetti che risolvano il bug
<Nino73> penso che pero se non esce audio e questione di codec perche la scheda audio funziona se no la barra non si muoverebbe
<cristian_c> che è sempre roba alsa oriented
<Nino73> ok mi dai il linch di launchpad che vedo se posso segnalare
<cristian_c> e quindi c'è alsa-driver da fixà
<cristian_c> Nino73: sì, un attimo
<Nino73> ma il mio driver alsa e attuale giusto
<cristian_c> Nino73: essendo già stato segnalato, ti basta sottoscrivere la stessa segnalazioje
<cristian_c> Nino73: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1166529
<cristian_c> Nino73: se è stato segnalato il bug contro alsa-driver, evidenremente non funziona come dovrebbe
<Nino73> credo che questa config che scritta e solo per avviare audio come primario non abbia niente a che vedere con uscita voce perche se leggi dice che solo rear pannel non per il front pannel
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/xGhm5Yg2P9McM
<cristian_c> Nino73: il comando prima ha mostrato che apparentemente il jack è connesso nel posto giusto
<Nino73> e infatti
<Nino73> prima di passare a ubuntu 16.04 avevo provato xbuntu 14.04 e li funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> Nino73: in ogni caso, ripeto, visto che stai riproponendo più volte quel link, chiedi a loro direttamente
<Nino73> cmq adesso ho notato che premendo f3 non cattura imagine posso forse impostare
<Nino73> qualcosa
<cristian_c> Nino73: e allora prova 16.04 in modalità live, o 14.04 direttamente
<cristian_c> Nino73: f3 non cattura alcuna immagine
<cristian_c> devi aver letto male
<Nino73> siccome avevano scritto alsamixer poi f6 e cattura con f3
<Nino73> ma si puo impostare una combinazione per la cattura di immagine
<Nino73> crisian ci sei
<Nino73> modprobe snd_hda_intel model=generic
<Nino73> devo inserire cosi ho devo mettere il modello della scheda
<cristian_c> Nino73: con f3, in alsamixer, selezioni Riproduzione, Cattura e Tutto
<cristian_c> Nino73: fai come ti hanno consigliato se vuoi seguire quei consigli
<Nino73> si ma qua non specifica nulla devo inserirla cosi o devo mettere modello
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si capisce perché chiedi qui se non segui quanto ti si dice qui
<Nino73> della scheda
<cristian_c> Nino73: quello che intendono o intendevano loro, lo sanno meglio loro
<cristian_c> ergo
<Nino73> quindi devo aspettare che si risolve e nel fratempo usare audio hdmi dallo schermo
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Nino73: oppure installa 14.04
<Nino73> speriamo che qualcuno risolva
<Nino73> si ma non so se va
<Nino73> perche con Xubuntou provata e va
<Nino73> non so se con ubuntu 14.04 porta lo stesso problema
<Nino73> ascolta una altra domanda ma le icone delle finestre non si possono spostare sul lato desto???
<Nino73> destro
<krabador> seth-ino
<Nicolo> Ciao, ho dei problemi a masterizzare gli iso con macbook pro el captain
<Nicolo> "impossibile aprire il documento "ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop" non è possibile aprire i file in formato "Immmagine disco ISO"
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-01
<genbu> salve. non riesco ad abilitare il kill dell'x server con crtl alt barra spaziatrica. sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ho usato questo comando ma nulla
<Carlin0> genbu, cosa sarebbe "il kill dell'x server" ?¿?
<glpiana> Carlin0, immagino si riferisca a quello che normalmente si fa con ctrl+alt+backspace
<genbu> si
<Carlin0> la cosa mi è sconosciuta
<Nino73> buongiorno ragazzi
<Nino73> allora ho trovato questa guida che da 3 ore online per quanto riguarda audio sounblaster zrxi pero mi serve un aiuto come installarla
<Nino73> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages
<glpiana> Nino73, perchè devi prendere pacchetti esterni per alsa?
<Nino73> perche audio non funziona
<glpiana> Nino73, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<Nino73> e qui ho letto che dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> !paste | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119450/
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119454/
<glpiana> Nino73, sempre su pastebin, l'output di: lsmod
<Nino73> non ho capito
<Nino73> sono nuovo di ubuntu se mi dai il comando
<glpiana> Nino73, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lsmod
<Nino73> dove lo trovo
<glpiana> Nino73, cosa? devi scrivere nel terminale: lsmod
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119468/
<glpiana> Nino73, attualmente le casse dove sono collegate?
<Nino73> dietro sul jack
<Nino73> con attacco verde
<Nino73> rear
<glpiana> Nino73, nel terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> ti appare un mixer. prendi una schermata
<Nino73> il problema e che via hdmi sullo schermo ho audio dalle casse la linea si muove ma non da voce
<glpiana> !image | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccu7r0
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccu82z
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccu8g2
<Nino73> come sembra da alsamixer non ce il driver della scheda audio
<Nino73> giusto
<Nino73> perche normale la mia scheda audio e una creative
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> questa e la mia mobo
<ExPBoy> Nino73, a mepare una intel
<Nino73> Creative certified Sound Blaster ZxRi
<ExPBoy> 1
<ExPBoy>  
<ExPBoy> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<ExPBoy>  
<Nino73> Creative® Sound Core 3D chip
<Nino73> 2 x JRC NJM2114 and 1 x TI Burr Brown® OPA2134 operational amplifiers
<Nino73> Support for Sound Blaster ZxRi
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<Nino73> High Definition Audio
<Nino73> questa e tutta la spiegazione della scheda audio puo essere il chip audio intel
<Nino73> puoi leggere anche tutta la schedamadre qua
<ExPBoy> Nino73, è quello che conta per il driver :)
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#sp
<Nino73> quello che non capisco e che le sc hede video della nvidia sono piu nuove della scheda madre la scheda madre a 6 mesi che gia uscita e le nvidia solo da 3 e la ha installato i drive in automatico
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, ho problemi con l'avvio con l'avvio da quando ho pastrugnato col terminale, non parte 16.04 se non quando lo spengo a forza e mi apre la maschera di riavvio.Temo che non essendo per niente capace abbia incasinato qualcosa, c'è qualcuno paziente che può aiutarmi? Grazie
<Nino73> ciao krabador
<Nino73> o forse si deve installare il chipset intel e forse legge la componentistica
<glpiana> Nino73, hda intel non va installato, c'è già
<glpiana> Nino73, puoi provare, da alsamixer, a togliere il "mute" da tutti i canali in cui vedi alla base la scritta "MM" (lo fai premendo il tasto "m" sotto a ogni voce)
<glpiana> Nino73, se ci sono volumi, alzali
<glpiana> Nino73, e soprattutto controlla che il jack sia nell'uscita corretta
<Nino73> si e su rear
<glpiana> Nino73, logica vorrebbe fosse su front, non su rear, a meno che tu per rear intenda le prese posteriori del case
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> la presa delle casse perche dopo ho il center in subwoofer cuffie mic s/pdif e poi attacco audio con cavo ottico
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccuisa
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccuixt
<Nino73> questo e tutto alsamixer
<glpiana> Nino73, prova a scrivere nel temrinale: sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek
<Nino73> non esiste
<Nino73> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_codec_realtek': Invalid argument
<glpiana> oki, nulla allora. non so come aiutarti
<Nino73> non  e una realtek
<Nino73> e una zrxi
<Nino73> e una creative
<Nino73> Sound Blaster ZxRi readcon3D
<Nino73> Creative Sound Blaster ZxRi readcon3D
<Nino73> di preciso
<Nino73> http://kilobyte.bplaced.net/soundkarten-in-ubuntu-installieren/
<Nino73> qua un altra soluzione ma senza esito
<Nino73> credo
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119662/
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119662/
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119662/
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ccuo39
<Nino73> vedi questo a come sembra ci e riuscito
<Nino73> puo essere che si devono aggiornare i kernel
<Nino73> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501
<Nino73> puo essere questa una possibilita
<Nino73> ce qualcuno
<Nino73> faccio una cosa metto un 14.04
<glpiana> Nino73, con la 14.04 l'audio andava?
<binnificus> salve
<binnificus> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<binnificus> ho un problema con ubuntu software, non si avvia più
<krabador> binnificus, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> binnificus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> binnificus, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> binnificus, il terzo produce un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<binnificus> non posso incollare perché non sono col PC in questione
<krabador> binnificus, entra qui da li
<binnificus> la prima lo provata diverse volte ma niente
<binnificus> domani mi collego da li vi faccio sapere
<krabador> binnificus, entra qui da li , se no è tutta aria fritta.
<binnificus> ok
<binnificus> domani ora non posso
<krabador> nel frattempo, buone cose.
<beppemilano92> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc windows 7. Vorrei prima formattare il pc. La procedura di formattazione si avvia quando viene letto il dvd con ubuntu?
<tpaper> beppemilano92: durante l'installazione viene avviato un rudimentale editor di partizioni in cui puoi eliminare/creare partizioni
<tpaper> Per altre operazioni *credo* che sia disponibile gparted nella versione live
<beppemilano92> quindi dall'editor è possibile formattare il pc eliminando windows?
<tpaper> sì
<tpaper> inutile ricordare che questa operazione è praticamente irreversibile
<beppemilano92> ok perché il mio obiettivo è avere un pc solo con ubuntu
<beppemilano92> farò un back up su un hard-disk esterno prima di procedere
<tpaper> beppemilano92: allora sì, dall'installer puoi cancellare ogni partizione sul disco ed installare solo ubuntu
<beppemilano92> ti ringrazio
<tpaper> di nulla :)
<arturo> perchè mi scarica xbuntu con winzip?
<krabador> scarica?
<Carlin0> arturo, ? winzip ?
<glpiana> arturo, è un file .iso, che è comunque un archivio e viene visualizzato con quell'icona. non è uno zip
<arturo> ma all'interno a tantissimi file
<glpiana> ha
<glpiana> e tu non aprirlo
<glpiana> !iso | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> !usbwin | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<arturo> cosa devo fare
<arturo> si apre da solo appena ci clicco
<glpiana> arturo, e tu non cliccarci sopra. e leggi quello che ti ho indicato poco fa
<krabador> oh, usare il mouse è gratuito.
<arturo> non succede nulla
<krabador> arturo, è gratuito usare il mouse, come tutte le cose gratis, non aspettarti che succeda qualcosa.
<arturo> ??
<LEONS13> Salve
<LEONS13> sto cercando di avviare Xubuntu 16.04 32bit da USB
<krabador> arturo, fa attenzione ai link che ti ha indicato glpiana
<LEONS13> lo scelgo come primo disposizione
<LEONS13> dispositivo*
<LEONS13> e mi dà "boot error"
<krabador> LEONS13, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<krabador> LEONS13, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<LEONS13> con LiLi
<krabador> LEONS13, sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | LEONS13
<ubot-it> LEONS13: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<LEONS13> va bene faccio con Rufus
<LEONS13> grazie
<krabador> LEONS13, formatta la pendrive, prima
<arturo> ma cosa devo fare con rufus
<krabador> arturo, che hai intenzione di fare con xubuntu?
<arturo> lo devo installare su un altro pc vecchio
<krabador> !dettagli | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<arturo> ok ci rinuncio
<krabador> arturo, peccato, ti bastava soli specificare cpu, ram e scheda video, e il mondo ti avrebbe sorriso un po' di piu
<arturo> del pc dove andrebbe installato?
<krabador> arturo, di quello del nipote del tuo edicolante non ci interessa
<krabador> a meno che non ci vuole installare ubuntu
<arturo> no intendevo se da questo su cui lo devo scaricare o da quello dove lo dovrei installare
<krabador> arturo, quello di installazione
<arturo> notebook intel(R) pentium(R)M, processore 1.6GHz, 590MHz, 504 MB di RAM
<krabador> arturo, allora lascia perdere xubuntu
<krabador> arturo, scarica lubuntu
<krabador> e potrebbe esserti necessario
<Permeate> Salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio: ho un hp pentium 4 con 4 GB di RAM (senza scheda video dedicata), adesso lavoro sulla versioine di ubuntu 14.04 LTS, il sistema mi ha chiesto se voglio avanzare alla 16, mi conviene fare l'avanzamento o l'hardware che ho è troppo poco performante?
<krabador> !forcepae | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<krabador> arturo, questo
<arturo> ok ci provo
<krabador> arturo, fa direttamente un dvd
<krabador> !iso | art\
<ubot-it> art\: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !iso | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<arturo> dovrei metterlo su chiavetta usb
<krabador> arturo, sei veramente sicuro che quel pc faccia il boot correttamente da usb=
<arturo> non ne ho idea
<krabador> arturo, molto spesso, specialmente con macchine datate non è una cosa che puoi sceglere
<krabador> arturo, appunto
<arturo> ok
<krabador> fa il dvd, che a meno che il lettore non sia rotto, parte sicuramente
<arturo> provo a scaricare il file iso intanto
<arturo> scuasa la mia ignoranza galattica ma non riesco dal link a scaricare il file iso
<krabador> !lubuntu | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<LEONS13> ho fatto la chiavetta ma mi dà sempre Boot error
<arturo> dopo che clicco su download mi chede se aprirlo con winzip
<krabador> arturo, credo che tu non abbia capito
<arturo> già
<krabador> e da mezz'ora a quesat parte
<krabador> e puoi verificare tornando indietro con i messaggi
<krabador> che il file che scarichi , NON VA APERTO
<krabador> non ci devi cliccare sopra in maniera spicciolmente compulsiva
<arturo> pure che lo salvo me lo scarica con l'icona di winzip
<krabador> arturo, posso chiederti quanti anni hai=
<arturo> 38
<krabador> allora se ti si sice "il file non è aperto, e viene associato al programma installato in windwos, che gestisce i file compressi" come ti è stato detto prima, lo capisci.
<krabador> *il file non va aperto
<LEONS13> come faccio a rimuovere l'errore all'inizio?
<arturo> no
<krabador> arturo, allora leggi cio' che ti ho appena detto, torna indietro con i messaggi precedenti
<krabador> e rifletti
<krabador> LEONS13, dando per scontato che la pendrive non sia rotta, e che non ci siano problemi con il boot della macchina, prova i software universal usb installer
<arturo> ma pure che non lo apro, quando ho cercato di metterlo sulla chiavetta il programma non travava nessun file iso
<krabador> arturo, un file iso non ci mette 3 secondi ad essere scaricato
<krabador> ci mette almeno 20 minuti
<krabador> come mai hai giò lubuntu ?
<krabador> *già
<arturo> si ok ci ha impiegato circa 25 minuti, perchè ci avevo provato prima
<krabador> "il programma non travava" di che programma parti=
<krabador> ?
<akis24> LEONS13: la usb come l'hai creata ? da che sistema ? con quale programma ?
<arturo> non ricordo l'avevo scaricata da un link
<krabador> arturo, legtgi tutti i link che ti sono stati dati
<krabador> arturo, e, con tutto il rispetto, ma lo stai ignorando, ti è stato detto che la soluzione migliore , con macchine datate, è il dvd
<arturo> si ma adesso non ho un dvd e volevo provare con usb
<krabador> arturo, ti è stato detto come fare, e se proprio vuoi improvvisarti sistemista, con il background che ti ritrovi, risparmieresti tempo seguendo almeno i consigli
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<arturo> non mi voglio improvvisare niente, e solo che non sono pratico e non riesco a capirvi, comunque ho capito che vi sto dando fastidio, scusate e buona giornata
<krabador> arturo, la tua mancanza di pratica , non giustifica che non leggi quello che ti viene scritto
<arturo> ho letto, ma non riesco lo stesso
<krabador> arturo, controlla i passaggi
<guirosdue> ciao, devo reinstallare la mia stampante samsung m2022w ma una volta inserito l'url della periferica non è in grado di trovare i driver in rete e appare questa schermata che dice: l'azione non è supportata da questo motore, come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> guirosdue: tramite usb va?
<guirosdue> no
<cristian_c> !dettagli | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<guirosdue> o meglio prima andava, l'ho disinstallata perchè non mi funzionava via wifi e via usb si e ora non risco a trovare il modello uguale nella lista che da
<arturo> ho scaricato lubunto, che mi compare sempre come winzip, tramite UNetbootin sto provando a metterlo sulla chiavetta ma si blocca al 5%
<cristian_c> arturo: ti è stato suggerito un altro programma
<cristian_c> per trasferire il file iso
<arturo> ho provato con rufus ma non me lo trasferiva
<cristian_c> arturo: ti è stato suggerito universal usb installer
<cristian_c> arturo: che pc hai , esattamente?
<arturo> hp ProBook
<cristian_c> arturo: esattamebte quale?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<arturo> l'unica cosa che riesco a vede e il processore core i5
<cristian_c> arturo: ok, allora, con rufus qual è il problema esattamente?
<cristian_c> 'esattamente', nota bene
<arturo> non mi ha trasferito nessun file iso ma solo rufus autoran e altri file strani
<arturo> quasi tutti i file che si trovavano nel winzip che avevo scaricato
<cristian_c> arturo: hai commesso tutta una serie di errori
<cristian_c> il problema non è in rufus o nella iso
<cristian_c> ma in come hai operato tu, sbagliando
<guirosdue> https://thepb.in/p/Vmh0nWzvwMNf4
<cristian_c> arturo: il tuo errore principale è stato aprire il file scaricato
<cristian_c> arturo: e come ti ha detto più volte krabador, il file NON va aperto
<cristian_c> arturo: cosa che invece purtroppo continui a fare
<guirosdue> versione ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> arturo: quindi , se non comprendi questo. non vai molto avanti
<arturo> scusa ma se gia lo scarica zippato cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> arturo: non devi estrarre il suo contenuto, ci penserà rufus a farlo
<cristian_c> al posto tuo
<cristian_c> arturo: questo è il punto
<cristian_c> arturo: tu basta che selezioni quello che chiami 'zip' all'internp di rufus
<arturo> dove di preciso
<cristian_c> arturo: trascina lo zip all'interno della finestra di rufus, qui non si da assistenza windows
<cristian_c> nel caso fatti aiutare
<arturo> non ci riesco
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ok
<cristian_c> arturo: mi dispiace
<arturo> ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> arturo: se riesci a farlo e poi hai altri problemi, torna pure qui
<arturo> non credo prorpio di riuscirci
<cristian_c> peccato
<cristian_c> arturo: ora che ci penso, rufus ha un sito ufficiale, guarda lì le varie schermate
<cristian_c> che ti mostrano come procedere
<arturo> credo che lascio perdere
<cristian_c> arturo: nel caso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<arturo> ho aperto rufus ma non mi chiede di inserire il file
<cristian_c> qui è mostrato e spiegato tutto
<cristian_c> al secondo link
<cristian_c> con tanto di schermate
<arturo> forse sta andando
<cristian_c> guirosdue: dove hai preso i driver?
<Permeate> Salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Permeate
<ubot-it> Permeate: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Permeate> Ho un hp pentium 4 con 4 GB di RAM (senza scheda video dedicata), adesso lavoro sulla versione di ubuntu 14.04 LTS, il sistema mi ha chiesto se voglio avanzare alla 16, mi conviene fare l'avanzamento o l'hardware che ho è troppo poco performante?
<cristian_c> Permeate: è sempre meglio installare da zero
<cristian_c> per tutta una serie di problematiche che in alcuni casi possono occorrere
<cristian_c> specie se l'utente ha messo mano all'os in modo non appropriato
<Permeate> Ok grazie, ma comunque nel mio caso conviene passare alla 16?
<cristian_c> beh, pentium 4 è comunque hardware vecchio
<cristian_c> più passano gli anni e più nel kernel ci sono possibilità maggiori che il supporto a pc vecchi venga rimosso
<cristian_c> Permeate: quindi, provala in live, se proprio vuoi, prima di installare
<cristian_c> meglio se con lubuntu
<Permeate> Ok sei stato chiarissimo ti ringrazio
<guirosdue> li ho scaricati dal sito samsung ma non so installarli, e automaticamente non lo fa
<cristian_c> guirosdue: che formato hanno i driver?
<cristian_c> o il pacchetto scaricato
<guirosdue> cartella di nume uld
<cristian_c> guirosdue: bene, aprila, ci sono file
<cristian_c> posaibilmente con istruzioni
<cristian_c> o cartelle
<cristian_c> guirosdue: se trovi un file di nome install.sh
<cristian_c> guirosdue: fai clic destro vai nei permessi e assegnagli i permessi di esecuzione
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo fai da terminale
<guirosdue> file:///home/guido/Scrivania/Schermata%20da%202016-09-01%2017:15:12.png
<guirosdue> si c'è
<cristian_c> guirosdue: non hai postato una schermata
<cristian_c> perché non l'hai caricata da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> !image | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guirosdue> https://thepb.in/p/nZhlZPrRJDKfY
<guirosdue> vista?
<guirosdue> ho fatto su lightshot
<cristian_c> guirosdue: non hai capito
<guirosdue> forse no
<guirosdue> sono andato nelle proprietà e poi in permessi di install.sh e ho messo leggere e scrivere, giusto?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: no
<cristian_c> guirosdue: i permessi di esecuzione
<cristian_c> guirosdue: manda schermata della finestra
<cristian_c> e non del terminale, come hai fatto prima
<guirosdue> http://prntscr.com/ccyh80
<cristian_c> guirosdue: è già impostato per le'secuzione
<cristian_c> esecuzione
<cristian_c> guirosdue: apri un terminale
<guirosdue> ok
<guirosdue> aperto
<cristian_c> guirosdue: uld è in Scaricati?
<guirosdue> si
<cristian_c> guirosdue: cd ~/Scaricati/uld
<guirosdue> non succede niente
<guirosdue> è apparso sotto questo ~/Scaricati/uld
<guirosdue> ~/Scaricati/uld$
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ora: sudo ./install.sh
<guirosdue> ha installato
<cristian_c> bene
<guirosdue> dice install finished
<cristian_c> guirosdue: se hai ubuntu liscio, e il terminale non ti chiede più niente
<guirosdue> guido@guido-laptop:~/Scaricati/uld$ ^C
<guirosdue> guido@guido-laptop:~/Scaricati/uld$
<guirosdue> queste le ultime due righe
<cristian_c> guirosdue: devi stampare?
<cristian_c> guirosdue: le altre volte che hai usato la samsung, usavi programmi suoi su ubuntu?
<guirosdue> si
<cristian_c> allora cerca quelli nella dash
<guirosdue> adesso c'è la stampante ma mi da il problema di prima
<cristian_c> quale?
<guirosdue> si toglie la spunta da sola abilitata e non stampa
<cristian_c> guirosdue: prova un riavvio
<guirosdue> ok
<ubhelios> Buonasera a tutti, ho un portatile toshiba l50 ho provato a installare vare distribuzione e derivate (ubuntu, ubuntu mate, lubuntu) e con tutte ho notato un comportamento anomalo con la sospensione (alcune volte funziona, altre no, non si accende lo schermo, la tastiera non va) potreste dirmi se c'è un tutorial una guida per che consenta di far fun
<ubhelios> zionare la sospensione?
<ubhelios> non sono un esperto, già con altri notebook in passato e altre versione di ubuntu avevo sempre questo problema con la sospensione...come mai?
<krabador> la sospensione purtroppo è un po' una chimera su linux
<krabador> solo chipset perfettamente supportati dal kernel , sono operativi su questo fronte
<guirosdue> niente la spunta si toglie da sola
<krabador> ubhelios, stai digitando dal pc in questinoe,e da ubuntu?
<ubhelios> capisco krabador però questo è un bel problema per chi lavora con i notebook...è possibile avere una lista dei chipset pienamente supportati dal kernel, se dovessi prendere un portatile vorrei prenderne uno completamente compatibile con linux/ubuntu......no stò scrivendo dal mac, se usassi il notebook potresti aiutarmi?
<krabador> ubhelios, si puo' diagnosticare meglio il tuo caso, se entri da li
<ubhelios> allora un attimo che esco ed uso il notebook in questione
<ubhelios> eccomi krabador
<cristian_c> guirosdue: ho i privati disabilitati, indirizza la tua richiesta in canale
<guirosdue> niente la spunta si toglie da sola ancora
<guirosdue> vedo che è ancora la 2020, mentre la mia è un 2022w
<cristian_c> guirosdue: sei sicuro di aver scaricato i driver giusti?
<guirosdue> non lo so penso di si, erano per quella stampante
<guirosdue> ma non dovrebbe farlo automaticamente ?
<guirosdue> scaricare i driver quando installi?
<ubhelios> qualcuno può aiutarmi con la sospensione?
<krabador> ubhelios, bene apri il terminale
<guirosdue> questa la pagina http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SL-M2022W/SEE
<ubhelios> fatto
<krabador> ubhelios, ti faccio presente, che in questo canale , si chiede e si aspetta, gli utenti presenti possono essere impegnati a fare altro
<ubhelios> si si hai ragione scusami pensavo che fossi uscito
<krabador> ubhelios, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ubhelios, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> ubhelios, al che incolli qui l'indirizzo web prodotto da quest'ultimo
<LEONS-booterror> salve
<LEONS-booterror> sto cercando di mettere xubuntu su un PC
<LEONS-booterror> ho usato rufus per fare la chiavetta
<LEONS-booterror> ma mi dà "Boot error"
<LEONS-booterror> all'avvio
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, ti è stato detto prima
<LEONS-booterror> mi era stato detto di usare rufus, potresti ripetermi ciò che mi hai detto dopo?
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, qual'ora , dopo formattazione pendrive,e uso di rufus, di provare con universal usb installer
<LEONS-booterror> ah giusto si
<krabador> ecco.
<ubhelios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120651/
<LEONS-booterror> scusami
<LEONS-booterror> ora provo
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, formatta prima.
<LEONS-booterror> sisi
<krabador> ubhelios, come è impostato uefi su questa macchina =
<krabador> ?
<ubhelios> perdona l'ignoranza l'uefi sarebbe il tipo di boot?
<guirosdue> ciao cristian devo andare, proveremo un altra volta, grazie ciao
<ubhelios> se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere disabilitato, il secure
<krabador> ubhelios, controlla per favore
<krabador> sevure boot e fastboot
<ubhelios> lo posso fare dal terminale o devo riuscire e entrare nel bios?
<krabador> la seconda
<ubhelios> ok asp
<ubhelios> se é abilitato lo disabilito?
<krabador> no , riporta com'è lo stato
<LEONS-booterror> ha fatto di nuovo boot error
<LEONS-booterror> non si riesce ad avviar
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, riporta il testo completo
<ubhelios> krabador secure-boot è abilitato
<krabador> fastboot?
<ubhelios> sì
<krabador> ahm
<krabador> disabilitato o abiitato?
<LEONS-booterror> c'è scritto solo "Boot error" in alto a sinistra dello schermo
<krabador> hai direttamente questo , o c'è hau una schermata prima?
<ubhelios> ho direttamente secure boot enabled nessun riferimento al fast boot
<krabador> ubhelios, che win c'è dentro?
<ubhelios> windows 10
<krabador> ubhelios, allora controlla "avvio rapido" sia disabilitato
<ubhelios> intel turbo fast tecnology ?
<krabador> no
<ubhelios> l'avvio rapido da dove lo vedo? da windows 10?
<krabador> Opzioni risparmio energia --- Specifica comportamento pulsanti di alimentazione --- Modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili --- Impostazioni di arresto deseleziona Attiva avvio rapido
<krabador> salvi
<ubhelios> in windows 10?
<krabador> ubhelios, me lo stai chiedendo veramente?
<ubhelios> :-) hai ragione
<ubhelios> il secure boot lo lascio abilitato
<ubhelios> ?
<krabador> al momento lascialo cosi'
<ubhelios> ok grazie per ora
<LEONS-booterror> si c'è scritto solo Boot error
<krabador> !md5 | LEONS-booterror
<ubot-it> LEONS-booterror: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !xubuntu | LEONS-booterror
<ubot-it> LEONS-booterror: http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> con quellli indicati qui nel link md5 di xubuntu
<krabador> se dovessero combaciare, cambia porta
<krabador> nel frattempo indica
<krabador> !dettagli | LEONS-booterror
<ubot-it> LEONS-booterror: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> questo
<LEONS-booterror> Xubuntu 16.04, Intel Core Duo E4600, scheda video integrata
<LEONS-booterror> 1,99 GB di RAM
<LEONS-booterror> Ora ho masterizzato un DVD invece di fare la chiavetta
<LEONS-booterror> spero che stavolta non dia boot error
<LEONS-booterror> Anche col DVD all'avvio dà Boot error
<LEONS-booterror> come posso fare per installare Linux su questo PC??
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, ti è stato chiesto di controllare l'md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> l'hai fatto?
<LEONS-booterror> ho provato prima a scaricare Linux Mint XFCE, poi ho scaricato Lubuntu e poi Xubuntu
<LEONS-booterror> e con tutti e 3 mi dà lo stesso errore
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, non hai risposto
<LEONS-booterror> non l'ho controllato perché non so farlo
<f843d0> !md5 | LEONS-booterror
<ubot-it> LEONS-booterror: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, allora non girarci intorno e chiedi a riguardo , partento col tornare indietro con i messaggi, dove troverai il link che ti spiega come fare
<krabador> che f843d0 , supponendo che avessi problemi ad usare la rotella del mouse, bonariamente ti ha riproposto
<LEONS-booterror> il checksum è a65b7811fa7e41cd5ddbf1bef70c4eee
<cristian_c> vedi se corrisponde
<LEONS-booterror> corrisponde
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> LEONS-booterror: sei sicuro che il dvd sia di qualità?
<LEONS-booterror> Sì
<LEONS-booterror> appena comprato
<cristian_c> o il masterizzatore funzioni
<LEONS-booterror> ho provato anche con una chiavetta USB
<LEONS-booterror> e fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> LEONS-booterror: hai impostato il bios nel modo corretto?
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, 18:47 <krabador> se dovessero combaciare, cambia porta
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: c'è un sistema operativo funzionante sulla macchina in questione?
<LEONS-booterror> sì
<LEONS-booterror> c'è Windows XP
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, 18:47 <krabador> se dovessero combaciare, cambia porta
<LEONS-booterror> In che senso?
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, quante porte usb ci stanno?
<LEONS-booterror> 2 davanti e qualcun'altra dietro se non sbaglio
<LEONS-booterror> però fa lo stesso errore sia col DVD che con la USB, e ho già provato diverse porte
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, "diverse porte"
<krabador> quando hai intenzione di rispondere, tra 2 giorni?
<LEONS-booterror> ho risposto
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, se hai veraente E4600 , puoi usare anche la iso a 64 bit
<krabador> loominol, alle 18:47 ti ho invitato a farlo
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, ^
<LEONS-booterror> ero andato a cena
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, e quindi puoi saltare lettura di messaggi?
<LEONS-booterror> No ok
<krabador> controlla le impostazioni in bios, per quanto riguarda le usb
<LEONS-booterror> ho impostato il BIOS per far avviare da DVD
<LEONS-booterror> e ha fatto Boot error
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, non perdere tempo
<krabador> con cose che hai giò detto
<krabador> ti ho chiesto di controllare un'altro tipo di impostazione
<krabador> che non riguarda il boot
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: conta che milioni di utenti hanno avuto successo. E ti stiamo cercando di suggerire le strade alternative per avere un boot funzionante.
<krabador> ci sono impostazioni delle porte
<LEONS-booterror> va bene le cerco
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, se ti vuoi improvvisare sistemista, devi pedalare
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: può anche darsi che le porte USB siano difettose. Controlla che da XP rilevi correttamente i dispositivi. O magari anche il lettore è andato.
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: ma tutto va nella direzione di qualche banale errore, fidati
<LEONS-booterror> Il lettore non è andato perché ho provato a leggere un DVD con Windows e ha funzionato
<krabador> sono una amrea le cose che vanno tenute in considerazione
<LEONS-booterror> XP rileva le chiavette USB
<krabador> e vanno contestualizzate une alla volta, con la fiducia che l'utente controlli opportunamente quello che gli si chiede di controllare
<LEONS-booterror> Ora provo a metterci Fedora, magari con quello va
<LEONS-booterror> prima però controllo le USB
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, certo, a pallone , si tira...
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: espertone di yum e apt immagino
<cristian_c> !yum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'yum'
<LEONS-booterror> sto aprendo "USB Device setting" del BIOS
<krabador> LEONS-booterror,  se devi provare fedora , prova pure fedora, torna qui quando i tentativi riguardano ubuntu  e derivate ufficiali
<LEONS-booterror> No ancora non ho provato Fedora
<LEONS-booterror> prima voglio provare Xubuntu perché mi piace di più
<krabador> prova unetbootin, che è sconsigliabile, per dei motivi, ma al bios di certe macchine
<krabador> piace di piu.e ti ripeto per la seconda volta, spesso ti sfuggono messaggi, che se il processore è quello che hai indicato, e non ti sei sbagliato , ch puoi usare anche la iso a 64bit
<LEONS-booterror> però il PC ha 2GB di ram
<LEONS-booterror> non è meglio quella a 32bit?
<krabador> no, non piu'.
<LEONS-booterror> si è avviato!
<LEONS-booterror> ho messo qualche opzione ed ecco che è comparsa la schermata di xubuntu
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: perfetto, le generazione future ti sono grate... < LEONS-booterror> ho messo qualche opzione ed ecco che è comparsa la schermata di xubuntu
<LEONS-booterror> ora vi spiego cosa ho messo
<f843d0> LEONS-booterror: potresti scrivere un blog
<LEONS-booterror> però non siate così arroganti
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, tu sei assente nelle risposte
<krabador> ed impreciso
<LEONS-booterror> ora ve lo dico, un attimo
<krabador> disattento molto spesso a cio' che ti si dice
<LEONS-booterror> 1) sono andato nelle impostazioni del BIOS
<krabador> cosa che , in questo canale di supporto mettono mella condizione addirittura di mandarti fuori
<LEONS-booterror> ?
<krabador> !installazione | LEONS-booterror
<ubot-it> LEONS-booterror: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> adesso puoi tranquillamente consultare queste risorse per prospettare il da farsi
<krabador> dopo tutte le prove che vuoi
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<LEONS-booterror> per risolvere l'errore, sono entrato nel BIOS -> Integrated Periheapels -> USB Device setting -> ho impostato "USB Operation Mode" in Full/Slow Speed e, poco sotto, ho selezionato la chiavetta e ho messo "HDD mode" per l'avvio
<LEONS-booterror> grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, non serve adesso che ci dica cosa hai fatto
<LEONS-booterror> e mi scuso se sono stato disattento ma stavo smanettando nel BIOS
<krabador> mentre si aspettava che segnalassi cosa avessi
<krabador> per segnalarti cosa impostare
<krabador> sei stato assolutamente molto poco allineato alle linee guida di questa risorsa
<krabador> su come chiedere assistenza
<krabador> buon proseguimento ed in bocca al lupo col sistema
<LEONS-booterror> La prossima volta che chiederò qui cercherò di rispettare le linee guida
<krabador> LEONS-booterror, è un dovere
<krabador> non un tentativo, o un'opzione
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto, vol,2
<LEONS-booterror> Arrivederci buona serata
<oenrico1> ciao a tutto posso chiedere uan info su dhcp
<oenrico1> mi da errore sulla subnet
<oenrico1> https://thepb.in/p/qjhLyEmOAgGfB
<oenrico1> c'è nessun
<Vito16> Salve, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu sul mio notebook con modalità UEFI e Secure Boot diabilitato, ma quando riavvio il computer il grub non compare. Parte automaticamnte l'avvio di Windows 10
<Vito16> Qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<krabador> win è stato installato con secure boot abilitato ?
<Vito16> Si
<Vito16> Il sistema operativo di fabbrica
<Vito16> Ho provato a ripristinare il grub avviando la live di Ubuntu, e ripristinare con Boot Repair. Ma niente...
<krabador> Vito16: allora installa Ubuntu con uefi abilitato
<Vito16> Così ho fatto...
<Vito16> Ma non funziona...
<krabador> ehm
<Vito16> Non ho installato con modalità Legacy
<krabador> <Vito16> Salve, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu sul mio notebook con modalità UEFI e Secure Boot diabilitato, ma quando riavvio il computer il grub non compare. Parte automaticamnte l'avvio di Windows 10
<Vito16> Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu in Dual Boot in modalità UEFI con Secure Boot disabilitato, ma quando riavvio il computer il grub non si avvia.  Sapreste fornirmi assistenza?
<krabador> installa Ubuntu con uefi e secure boot ABILITATO
<Vito16> Non si avvia...
<Vito16> L'installazione
<krabador> successivamente assicurati che ci sia windows bootloader com prima periferica
<krabador> e successivamente si può settare la voce da far partire
<krabador> non dovesse partire direttamente GRUB
<Vito16> Durante l'installazione io ho scelto la voce "Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Windows Boot Loader"... È sbagliato? Devo creare le partizioni manualmente?
<krabador> sicuro che dicesse proprio così? Il bootloader, GRUB, in presenza di uefi , deve andare nella partizione EFI
<krabador> rispetto al disco di sistema
<krabador> in cui dovrebbe andare
<Vito16> Sicurissimo...
<Vito16> Mi diceva di installarlo a fianco di Windows Boot Loader
<krabador> in assenza di uefi
<Vito16> Cosa consigli di fare?
<Vito16> Se creo le partizioni manualmente, quali devo creare?
<Vito16> Se non erro, sono 3
<Vito16> Uno per la home
<Vito16> Uno per il bootloader
<Vito16> e l'altro?
<krabador> abilita secure boot e prova a farlo partite con windows boot loader come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> controlla se in BIOS sono comparse altre voci
<faberubuntu> Buonasera
<faberubuntu> Ho un problema con le partizioni .... qualcuno mi può aiutare.. ?
<Vito16> Adesso provo...
<krabador> faberubuntu: chiedi
<faberubuntu> ok: allora...
<faberubuntu> Ho usato testdisk per risistemare la tabella delle partizioni, e ho fatto del macello con il file system
<faberubuntu> per cui ora il sistema mi entra nella modalità "grub-rescue"
<faberubuntu> e l'errore è "unknow filesystem"
<faberubuntu> In sostanza avevo un HD vecchio da 250 GB
<faberubuntu> che funzionava male. Su questo HD avevo una partizione per Ubuntu (con il loader) e una con Windows
<faberubuntu> Ho comprato un nuovo HD da 1GB e ho clonato il vecchio HD con DD
<faberubuntu> dd
<faberubuntu> senza farla troppo lunga, diciamo che ho avuto un po' di problemi nell'avviare il nuovo disco, così sono entrato in una delle modalità di ripristino e ho cercato di correggere gli errori.
<faberubuntu> Alla fine il sistema funzionava ma la partizione di Windows non era più nel loader, e ubuntu mi presentava una partizione di 104 MB dicendomi che non era montata, che dovrebbe essere quella del loader originale
<faberubuntu> Così ho usato testdisk sul vecchio HD (non ho mai collegato i due HD contemporaneamente) e ho visto qual era la tabella delle partizioni
<faberubuntu> vecchia
<krabador> faberubuntu: mi spiace ma questo tipo di situazione è offtopic qui
<faberubuntu> ok. Dove dovrei scrivere... ?
<faberubuntu> su "chiedi".. ?
<krabador> Vito16: allora , come va?
<Vito16> Ho provato ad riavviare con Secure Boot abilitato, ma niente...
<krabador> faberubuntu: a naso cercherei di manutenere la partizione win , e reinstallare GRUB
<Vito16> Spiegati meglio, scusami
<Vito16> Ubuntu viene installato correttamente sul computer, il problema è il bootloader GRUB
<krabador> Vito16: non sei faberubuntu ;)
<krabador> Vito16: hai fatto caso al quante voci di boot hai in BIOS, dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu ?
<Vito16> C'è Secure Boot, UEFI/Legacy, F12 Boot Menu, xHCI Mode, etc...
<Vito16> Network Boot
<krabador> no
<krabador> nelle voci di boot
<Vito16> C'è Windows Boot Manager che è impostato come prima periferica di avvio
<Vito16> L'HDD
<Vito16> E poi Pen
<Vito16> Drive
<Vito16> CD ROM
<Vito16> etc...
<krabador> OK , prova impostando l'hd
<Vito16> Già fatto, per intuito...
<Vito16> Ma nientw
<krabador> allora carica il supporto che hai usato per installare ma in prova
<krabador> e connettiti qui da li
<Vito16> Ho tentato di avviare Ubuntu con il disco di installazione, ma nel GRUB non trovo la partizione dove è stato installato... Riesco a notarla esclusivamnete su Gestione Disco, all'interno di Windows
<faberubuntu> Grazie krabador... intanto ho fatto la domanda a "chiedi"..
<faberubuntu> Ora masterizzo un CD live e avvio da lì...
<krabador> Vito16: per favore
<krabador> carica la sessione di prova
<krabador> e connettiti qui da li
<krabador> serve il risultato di un comando
<Vito16> Potresti suggerirmelo?
<krabador> Vito16: entra qui da li
<krabador> che lo mandi ed incolli il risultato
<krabador> altrimenti non ha senso
<Vito16> okey
<Vito16> a dopo
<Vito16> Eccomi qua...
<Vito16> Adesso sono con la live di Ubuntu
<Vito16> C'e nessuno_
<Vito16> _
<Vito16> ?
<Vito16> Mi sono connesso dalla live di Ubuntu...
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Vito16> ok fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> efibootmgr | pastebinit
<Vito16> Ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit, ok fatto
<krabador> il secondo se il primo è andato
<krabador> da un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Vito16> mi ha dato un link
<Vito16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23122096/
<Vito16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23122096/
<Vito16> Questo sarebbe il link...
<krabador> Vito16, allora
<Vito16> Sono ancora collegato, nella speranza che fossi di nuovo in linea...
<YouNeverKnow> non c'è traccia della scrittura di grub, in EFI
<krabador> molto bene, ho avuto problemi di connessione
<krabador> Vito16, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa di prima
<Vito16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23122161/
<Vito16> Allora?
<krabador> partizione linux, swap. efi, e nessuna scrittura di grub nella partizione EFi
<krabador> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair
<krabador> installi grub, nella partizione efi
<Vito16> Nel Boot Repair dove devo cliccare?
<krabador> !image | Vito16
<ubot-it> Vito16: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa uno screenshot della pagina in cui hai Recommended repair
<krabador> postala in uno di questi siti ed incolla qui il link
<Vito16> http://prntscr.com/cd3zzs
<krabador> scusami, con "opzioni avanzate" spuntato
<Vito16> Prima foto: http://prntscr.com/cd41qw
<Vito16> Seconda foto: http://prntscr.com/cd41zu
<Vito16> Terza foto: http://prntscr.com/cd425e
<Vito16> Quarta foto: http://prntscr.com/cd42bp
<Vito16> Ecco qua tutte le foto...
<krabador> ok,minimizza opzioni avanzate, e vai di recommended
<krabador> senza toccare nessuna opzione di quelle appena visualizzate
<Vito16> Comuqnue questo tipo di ripristino l-ho gi' fatto, ma continuava Ubuntu a non avviarsi...
<krabador> Vito16, l'hai già detto.-
<Vito16> Mi ha chiesto: Disabiliti SecureBoot nel BIOS. Provare nuovamente.Continuare?
<krabador> adesso è attivato?
<Vito16> Penso di si
<Vito16> devo disativarlo?
<krabador> no
<Vito16> Quindi clicco su Yes o No
<Vito16> ?
<krabador> y
<Vito16> ok
<Vito16> Okey adesso che devo fare?
<krabador> dovrebbe aver prodotto un link pastebin
<krabador> una volta finito
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Vito16> Si aspetta
<Vito16> http://paste2.org/apDbhA9c
<Vito16> Questo è il link...
<krabador> ehm , lo vedo
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> Vito16, riavvia, prova a vedere cosa fa con windows bootloader abilitato
<krabador> successivamente prova il disco
<Vito16> Okey
<krabador> se non dovesse andare, in windows, apri un prompt con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> e mandi bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<Vito16> Niente... non funziona
<krabador> <krabador> se non dovesse andare, in windows, apri un prompt con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> <krabador> e mandi bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<krabador> ma non l'hai mai letto.
<krabador> e ora , buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-02
<Nino73> buongiorno
<Nino73> ragazzi oggi sorge lo stesso problema anzi ancora di piu oltre audio non va la connessione w-lan su ubuntu 14.04
<Nino73> torno dopo che dev o riavviare
<Nino73> eccomi c'è qualcuno
<Nino73> ragazzi adesso ho messo ubuntu 14.04 lo stesso non mi va audio anzi non funziona neanche la rete w-lan
<Nino73> il bluethoot si strano perche e la stessa scheda di rete
<guirosdue> ciao non riesco piu ad installare la mia stampante samsung m2022w, nella procedura di installazione non trova automaticamente i driver, e mi appare una schermata che allego. come posso fare?
<guirosdue> non ricordo più come postare le immagini
<glpiana> !image | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guirosdue> http://prntscr.com/cd75xb
<guirosdue> ecco :-)
<glpiana> guirosdue, e questo appare facendo cosa?
<guirosdue> facendo aggiungi stampante, poi indirizzo ip di stampante di rete
<glpiana> guirosdue, apri un terminale. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guirosdue> poi trova e comincia a cercare i driver ma si ferma subito e appare questa schermata
<guirosdue> appare questo guido@guido-laptop:~$
<glpiana> ok, ora scrivi: sudo service cups restart
<guirosdue> cups stop/waiting
<guirosdue> cups start/running, process 3627
<guirosdue> cups start/running, process 3627
<guirosdue> cups start/running, process 3627
<glpiana> guirosdue, sì, ma non incollare più qui se si tratta di più di una riga
<glpiana> guirosdue, ora riprova a installare la stampante
<guirosdue> ok
<guirosdue> appare stessa schermata di prima
<glpiana> guirosdue, ok, chiudi quelle finestre e nel browser apri questa pagina: http://localhost:631
<guirosdue> aperto
<glpiana> clicca su administration
<guirosdue> ok
<glpiana> poi clicca su add printer
<guirosdue> add printer?
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> non  vedi add printer?
<guirosdue> si vista scusa
<glpiana> guirosdue, vedi la stampante che vuoi aggiungere?
<guirosdue> mi dice inserire user e password
<glpiana> tuo utente e tua password
<guirosdue> non c'è samsung
<glpiana> guirosdue, stiamo parlando di una rete aziendale?
<guirosdue> no a casa sono due pc collegati alla stessa stampante
<guirosdue> l'altro è win
<glpiana> guirosdue, e la stampante è condivisa?
<guirosdue> si
<glpiana> guirosdue, se fosse condivisa correttamente dovresti vederla. se non la vedi, controlla bene la condivisione su windows, argomento su cui non ti so aiutare
<guirosdue> ma sul mio pc non è installata, è per quello che non la vedo?
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> guirosdue, allora, ricominciamo da capo
<glpiana> guirosdue, perchè mi pare di non aver capito nulla
<glpiana> guirosdue, io non so quale sia il tuo pc e quale quello di altri, per cui cerca di spiegare la situazione per bene
<glpiana> ci sono due pc, uno con windows e uno con ubuntu. corretto fin qui?
<guirosdue> prima era installata e funzionava, poi ho cambiato modem e non mi funzionava più via wifi e allora l'ho disinstallata e nel reinstallarla nella procedura non trova i driver come spiegato e riesco a vedere solo il modello 2020 (la miaè il 2022w) e installando questa non funziona
<glpiana> guirosdue, quindi a cosa è collegata sta stampante?
<guirosdue> adesso è collegata al pc win col cavo,
<glpiana> guirosdue, e sul pc windows è installata?
<guirosdue> si
<glpiana> e condivisa?
<guirosdue> non è mai stata disinstallata
<ExPBoy> ne confivisa?
<ExPBoy> ops condivisa
<guirosdue> credo che siano comunque autonome
<glpiana> guirosdue, ma prima era collegata la modem
<glpiana> *al
<guirosdue> si
<glpiana> autonome? son due adesso?
<glpiana> guirosdue, allora, prima era configurata come stampante di rete in quanto collegata al modem. questo permetteva alla stampante di essere vista da ubuntu
<guirosdue> esatto
<glpiana> guirosdue, adesso non è collegata al modem da quel che ho capito
<guirosdue> mi pare di no, a me interessa che funzioni su questo pc
<ExPBoy> guirosdue, dai non dire mi pare...
<guirosdue> adesso controllo
<glpiana> guirosdue, se non è collegata al modem non viene più vista da ubuntu. perchè non la riconfiguri come stampante wifi?
<guirosdue> e come faccio?
<glpiana> guirosdue, avrai un manuale della stampante. se lo hai fatto in precedenza non vedo perchè tu non debba riuscirci stamattina
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=587023
<guirosdue> ma è la stessa procedura, lo faccio di continuo e mi installa la 2020 e non funziona, nella lista non appare la 2022w
<ExPBoy> allora prova sul sito della samsung
<glpiana> guirosdue, non può apparire se non la vede. hai detto che non è connessa al modem. per attaccarla al pc con windows, senza condivisione, tanto vale attaccarla al microonde
<ExPBoy> magari funziona
<guirosdue> allora: faccio aggiungi stampante, poi trova una stamp di ret, poi inserisco l'host, poi trova poi avanti
<guirosdue> mi si apre una procedura di ricerda driver, questa
<glpiana> guirosdue, per fargli cercare la stampante di rete, la stampante deve essere in rete. l'hai collegata al modem?
<guirosdue> http://prntscr.com/cd75xb
<guirosdue> è collegata wifi
<glpiana> ooohhhh
<guirosdue> non va bene?
<glpiana> guirosdue, certo che va bene. è necessario. tu dicevi che era collegata al pc con windows e non al modem
<glpiana> ora non so cosa sia cambiato da pochi minuti fa, ma se la stampante è collegata al modem in wif si può provare a procedere
<guirosdue> adesso ho collegato anche il cavo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> guirosdue, forse hai un pochina di confusione
<glpiana> guirosdue, quando inizi la procedura di aggiunta della stampante, la stampante viene elencata?
<guirosdue> sicuro
<guirosdue> no elenca la 2020 e la 2070 ma la mia 2022w no
<glpiana> guirosdue, quante stampanti hai in casa?
<guirosdue> solo quella
<glpiana> guirosdue, qundi come fa ad elencarti due stampanti della samsung collegate in rete?
<guirosdue> http://prntscr.com/cd7h1m
<glpiana> guirosdue, quella è la scelta del driver. io mi riferisco alla prima schermata che si apre quando clicchi su aggiungi stampante
<guirosdue> http://prntscr.com/cd7hdc
<glpiana> guirosdue, la stampante adesso è collegata via cavo a quale pc?
<guirosdue> a questo
<glpiana> guirosdue, quell'ip appariva già da solo o l'hai inserito tu?
<guirosdue> inserito io
<glpiana> guirosdue, chiudi la finestra e riprendi la procedura. non metterci nulla di tuo, clicca su trova una stampante di rete
<guirosdue> ho fatto come hai detto e mi diceva nessuna stampante trovata
<glpiana> guirosdue, in un terminale scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guirosdue> poi appariva una 2020 vista dal cavo e ho installato questa e si è messa a funzionare
<guirosdue> col cavo
<glpiana> beh, vuol dire che il driver c'è e funziona
<guirosdue> ho provato wifi ma ancora non è partita
<ExPBoy> bisogna mettere ip statico alla stampante per accedere in wifi altrimenti non va
<guirosdue> di solito ci mette un po
<guirosdue> e qualìè ip statico?
<glpiana> guirosdue, puoi per cortesia dare il comando che ti ho suggerito e mostrarci l'output? altrimenti per me la chiuidiamo qui
<guirosdue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23123278/
<glpiana> guirosdue, scrivi un comando nel terminale, ottieni errore; non ti viene in mente di averlo scritto male?
<guirosdue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23123282/
<glpiana> guirosdue, la stamp0ante è in dhcp o ip statico?
<guirosdue> non so rispondere
<guirosdue> scusa ma non sono esperto
<glpiana> guirosdue, metti mano alla stampante, vai nelle impostazioni di rete e controlla. il manuale della stampante può esserti utile in questa operazione. io non ho e non conosco la tua stampante e quindi non posso guidarti passo passo
<ExPBoy> guirosdue, è questa la tua stampante?     http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/it/printer-multifunction/mono-laser-printer/SL-M2022W/SEE
<guirosdue> si
<ExPBoy> hai un tasto wps sul modem?
<guirosdue> sulla stampante si sul modem no
<ExPBoy> sul modem no sicuro?
<guirosdue> è una work station vodafone, c'è un tasto wifi e uno accensione
<ExPBoy> a ok
<ExPBoy> allora non so come fare
<guirosdue> ok grazie ragazzi adesso funziona col cavo usero la stamp cosi
<ExPBoy> ok
<guirosdue> grazie della pazienzaù
<ExPBoy> eh
<genkhis> Salve a tutti,perdonate la mia ignoranza....io ho installato nel mio vecchio pc HP mini 110, la versione di Lubuntu 14.04.5 tramite chiavetta USB. Senonchè arrivati al punto di installare o scelto la voce Altro, dove richiede la partizione manuale del disco. Io ho anche scaricato il programma GParted ma non riesco ad aprirlo. In definitiva sono ad
<genkhis> un punto morto, infatti non posso  effettuare a partizionare e ridurre il volume del disco usando Gestione Disco (non mi da la voce Riduci Volume)...graziee
<Adri977> ciao a tutti potreste aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con kali linux?
<faberubuntu> Ciao!
<faberubuntu> Scusate... se vi mostro una tabella di partizioni mi potete dire a occhio se secondo voi c'e' qualcosa di strano?
<faberubuntu> C'e' di sicuro perche' il file system non viene riconosciuto e ho avviato da Live...
<faberubuntu> Ma mi sa che non posso caricare l'immagine qua...??
<Carlin0> faberubuntu, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<faberubuntu> si grazie.. volevo incollarvi proprio la schermata di fdisk..
<Carlin0> no la schermata
<faberubuntu> ok ho capito ora. Lo faccio
<Carlin0> fai copia / incolla nel paste
<Carlin0> ok
<faberubuntu> https://thepb.in/p/RghnDMqZWmquz
<faberubuntu> ho messo solo l'ultima parte perche' ci sono 15 settori RAM...
<Carlin0> metti tutto
<faberubuntu> E' tanta roba.. ok
<faberubuntu> https://thepb.in/p/0ghJX7wBXPAt5
<krabador> faberubuntu, ti ho detto ieri cosa fare
<krabador> sei offtopic qui
<faberubuntu> Si ok.. ma questa mi sembrava una domanda piu' semplice di quella di ieri
<krabador> faberubuntu, fatti sembrare cosa è ontopic
<faberubuntu> vuoi dire fatti spiegare?
<faberubuntu> cosa e- ontopic qui?
<Carlin0> cmq l'unica cosa strana sono i settori in cui finisce sda5
<faberubuntu> Scusate, dove posso vedere quali sono gli argomenti di cui si puo' parlare qui sul canale di supporto?
<faberubuntu> Grazie
<Carlin0> strano assai
<faberubuntu> Grazie Carlin0. Non vorrei andare contro le disposizioni del moderatore.. ho messo una domanda 'chiedi'. Mi puoi rispondere li'..? Mi farebbe piacere
<Carlin0> partecipo al supporto ubuntu solo in chat , il perchè andrebbe chiesto a chi modera gli altri settori (web forum etc)
<faberubuntu> non ho capito.... scusami....
<faberubuntu> su questa chat di quali argomenti posso parlare? Scusa se non capisco
<nuovodiubuntu> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | nuovodiubuntu
<ubot-it> nuovodiubuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nuovodiubuntu> sto configurando ubuntu 14.04 server amazon ec2
<nuovodiubuntu> mi servirebbe abilitare accesso root sul server amazon ec2
<nuovodiubuntu> ciao carlin0
<nuovodiubuntu> ho trovato una guida mi dice di eliminare la prima stringa del files " /root/.ssh/authorized_keys"  accedo a questo files elimina la prima riga ma non so come salvare
<nuovodiubuntu> chi mi può aiutare?
<nuovodiubuntu> accesso tramite putty
<nuovodiubuntu> modificare files tramite putty
<Carlin0> che sarebbe server amazon ec2 ?
<nuovodiubuntu> azz
<nuovodiubuntu> grazie lo stesso
<oenrico> ciao c'è qualcno
<oenrico> ciao c'è qualcuno che puo darmi una mano
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | oenrico
<ubot-it> oenrico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<oenrico> grazie
<oenrico> ho installato isc-dhcp-server su server ubuntu
<oenrico> dovrei configurarlo perche devo far ricevere le richieste da un relay dhcp
<oenrico> la rete del relay è 172.25.0.0
<oenrico> la rete del server ubuntu è 10.100.0.0
<oenrico> i due si parlano
<oenrico> subnet 10.100.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {  #network
<oenrico>  range 172.25.247.2 172.25.247.254; # Range
<oenrico> subnet 10.100.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<oenrico> ma mi dice che non va bene come posso fare
<Kekko01> Salve, ho un problema con una partizione di un hard disk, in pratica non so come ma nessun programma e nessun sistema operativo non riconosce il file system, che era ntfs
<krabador> Kekko01, apri il terminale
<krabador> Kekko01, attacca questo disco
<krabador> Kekko01, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Kekko01, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Kekko01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124597/
<krabador> sda sdc e pendrive usb
<krabador> c'è qualcos'altro?
<Kekko01> si
<Kekko01> ho provato anche con gparted ma nulla
<krabador> interno o esterno?
<krabador> se esterno , hai cambiato porta?
<Kekko01> esterno, ho provato a cambiare porta ma nulla
<Kekko01> sdc
<Nino73> Buonasera
<Nino73> salve ho messo ubuntu 14.04 e non ho la rete w-lan
<krabador> Kekko01, "Kekko01> sdc" -----> e non è sdc listato?
<krabador> Nino73, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Nino73, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Kekko01> si
<krabador> si, a cosa?
<Kekko01> è sdc listato
<krabador> allora è visto.
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124624/
<krabador> problematiche per il montaggio, possono essere altre
<krabador> Nino73, *-network DISABLED
<bobolo> krabador: scusami se mi intrometto , ho avuto un problema simile con hdd usb e l'ho risolto semplicemente reboot con hdd già attaccato alla porta usb, se lo riattaccavoda os non c'era modo di verderlo ...
<krabador> Nino73, rfkill list | pastebinit
<bobolo> krabador: so' che non avra' senso , perdonami
<Kekko01> ah, per; prima andava
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124627/
<krabador> bobolo, niente teatro, consigli diretti e perentori, prego
<Kekko01> https://thepb.in/p/oYhlVgRXnxBFZ
<krabador> Kekko01, si vede dal comando di prima
<Kekko01> giusto
<krabador> ecco
<Kekko01> ma il fatto che alcune partizioni le legge ed alcune no
<krabador> Kekko01, se mal smontate è il minimo che puo' capitare
<krabador> Kekko01, se ntfs, gestiscile da win.
<krabador> con gli strumenti di settore.
<Kekko01> ah
<Kekko01> ok grazie mille
<Nino73> krabador anche con il 14.04 non ho audio dalle casse
<krabador> Nino73, "il tuo chipset audio è malsupportato" ---> dell'altro giorno
<krabador> le speranze ci sono andando avanti col kernel, non andando indietro
<Nino73> cioe vuol dire che le speranze audio ci saranno sulla 16.04
<krabador> se correggono e implementano, a riguardo, e i kernel dev di ubuntu introducono, in corso d'opera , tra un aggiornamento e l'altro
<f843d0> Nino73: intanto ti serve tipo sudo rfkill unblock all
<Nino73> quindi mi consigli di restare sulla 14.04 io la trovo piu stabile come versione
<f843d0> Nino73: (per provare a sistemare la scheda wireless)
<Nino73> ok la rete w-lan adesso e accesa ma non trovo la rete w-lan
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124638/
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo iwlist scan phy0
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/xGhm57V9594cM
<krabador> Nino73, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124655/
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo iwlist scan dovrebbe andare, da man page, forse andava specificata prima l'interfaccia, sudo iwlist phy0 scan
<f843d0> Nino73: ah no, dopo l'iwconfig, chiaro, è wlan0
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/vghOnY5qn6oC3
<krabador> Nino73, scusami
<Nino73> e strano il bluethoot e la stessa scheda e funziona
<krabador> ma copiare ed incollare nel terminale ti pesa?
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Nino73> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<f843d0> Nino73: mah, darei una riavviata
<Nino73> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<krabador> Nino73, un attimo
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124668/
<krabador> Nino73, hai anche win in questa macchina?
<Nino73> no
<Nino73> http://www.killernetworking.com/products/e2400
<Nino73> questa e la mia scheda rete
<f843d0> Nino73: proverei con un riavvio a vedere che succede
<krabador> Nino73, riavvia, va in bios, carica le impostazioni di default, riavvia ulteriormente, rientra a settare le impostazioni di cio' che no riguarda la rete
<krabador> f843d0, per favore
<krabador> al che riavvii il sistema, rimanda di nuovo sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124686/
<krabador> ehm Nino73
<krabador> il coando
<krabador> dopo tutto quello che ti ho detto
<krabador> non adesso.
<Nino73> gia riavviato e ho messo il bios load default
<Nino73> http://askubuntu.com/questions/769824/killer-1535-and-e2400-nic-support-in-ubuntu-16-04
<Nino73> ho trovato questo forse penso che con la 14.04 non vada il w-lan
<krabador> al momento hanno lo stesso kernel .
<krabador> pero' , stare con l'ultima versione, per l'hardware a tua disposizione, è la cosa migliore
<Nino73> http://askubuntu.com/questions/670347/is-there-any-way-to-install-atheros-e2400-drivers
<Nino73> Killer™ Wireless-AC 1535
<Nino73> http://www.killernetworking.com/product-support/knowledge-base/17-linux/20-killer-wireless-ac-in-linux-ubuntu-debian
<Nino73> ho trovato qualcosa dal sito diretto se qualcuno mi darebbe una mano come la procedura
<Nino73> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k/backports
<Nino73> ci sieete
<Nino73> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k.conf
<Nino73> qua dentro non ci sta nulla
<f843d0> Nino73: le date di queste pagine sono piuttosto vecchie
<f843d0> Nino73: sei collegato qui dal PC in questione?
<Nino73> si
<f843d0> Nino73: e come hai fatto prima a riavviare senza perdere la connessione al canale?
<Nino73> da desktop remoto
<Nino73> chatto con il portabile e ubuntu sta su pc fisso
<Nino73> devo entrare direttamente dal pc fisso dove sta ubuntu?
<f843d0> Nino73: no, farebbe poca differenza
<Nino73> questo e una macchina di quasi 3000 euro solo tra cpu scheda madre e schede video nvidia ho anche windows sopra pero sono harddisk diversi e ho una multischalter che decido quale harddisck tenere acceso e quella e la prima cosa che faccio quando spengo uno e accendo altro vado su bios e faccio restart default
<Nino73> da dire che una scheda skylacke con chipset z170 e ha dualbios uefi
<Nino73> pero io ho installato ubuntu normale e no con uefi
<Nino73> solo windows e installato con uefi
<f843d0> Nino73: eh, ma appunto, l'hardware troppo recente ha supporto limitato in GNU/Linux
<f843d0> Nino73: oppure può costringere a fare manovre non immediate come compilarsi i drivers più recenti e provare a inserirli
<Nino73> ascolta su questa pagina dice come fare su ubuntu 14.04
<Nino73> per la rete cavo
<Nino73> e per il w-lan
<Nino73> http://askubuntu.com/questions/670347/is-there-any-way-to-install-atheros-e2400-drivers
<Nino73> cavo
<Nino73> http://www.killernetworking.com/product-support/knowledge-base/17-linux/20-killer-wireless-ac-in-linux-ubuntu-debian
<Nino73> w-lan
<f843d0> Nino73: puoi provare, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Nino73> pero ho paura di sbagliare qualcosa non essendo pratico molto di ubuntu
<f843d0> Nino73: la risposta più recente ha 5-6 comandi
<Nino73> la cosa strana e che la rete con il cavo il driver lo ha trovato il bluetooh anche solo la rete w-lan non va cioe e accesa ma non trova i canali w-lan
<f843d0> Nino73: ah ma un secondo...
<f843d0> Nino73: li parlano della scheda che a te va già
<f843d0> Nino73: non ti serve a niente quella pagina
<Nino73> http://prnt.sc/cddtgk
<Nino73> no ho anche incollato quella del w-lan
<Nino73> http://askubuntu.com/questions/706071/killer-ethernet-2400-no-wired-internet
<f843d0> Nino73: quest'ultimo link parla di una scheda _non_ wireless
<f843d0> Nino73: i tuoi driver alx sembrano funzionare. Quelli che non ti vanno per il wireless, ammesso che non vadano, sono gli ath10k
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124861/
<Nino73> http://www.killernetworking.com/product-support/knowledge-base/17-linux/20-killer-wireless-ac-in-linux-ubuntu-debian
<Nino73> scusa qui parla della ath10k
<Nino73> e proprio il produttore
<f843d0> Nino73: quest'ultimo link, ok, ma vedi che è del 16 settembre 2015?
<Nino73> si ma io ho ubuntu 14.04
<Nino73> e no 16.04
<f843d0> Nino73: uname -a | pastebinit
<Nino73> e sopo di fare la procedura dice di andare qui
<Nino73> pero non ci capisco
<Nino73> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k/backports
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124870/
<Nino73> qua dice come compilare la scheda w-lan ath 10k
<Nino73> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k/backports
<Nino73> ok riavvio e torno dentro
<f843d0> Nino73: eh, si comincia con  wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v4.2.6/backports-4.2.6-1.tar.xz
<f843d0> Nino73: poi, tar -xf backports-4.2.6-1.tar.xz
<Nino73> facciamo adesso o prima riavvio
<f843d0> Nino73: perchè il riavvio?
<Nino73> che adesso sono dentro il pc interessato
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> ok dato i due comandi come vado avanti
<f843d0> Nino73: ti serviranno anche gli strumenti del mestiere temo; quindi robe come i linux-headers tanto per intenderci
<f843d0> Nino73: dove hai dato i due comandi, dovrebbe averti creato il folder backports-4.2.6-1
<Nino73> ho aperto il terminale sudo -i
<Nino73> pass   e dato i comandi
<f843d0> Nino73: ls | pastebinit
<f843d0> Nino73: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124890/
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124892/
<f843d0> Nino73: cd backports-4.2.6-1
<Nino73> ok
<f843d0> Nino73: apt-cache search linux-headers | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124895/
<f843d0> Nino73: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<Nino73> ok fatto
<Nino73> devo farti il pastebin?
<f843d0> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124901/
<f843d0> Nino73: make defconfig-ath10k
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> fatto
<Nino73> devo incollare cosa da risultato
<f843d0> Nino73: c'è un output? Se si, paste
<f843d0> !paste | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124914/
<f843d0> Nino73: make
<Nino73> ok fatto
<Nino73> devo fare adesso make install ?
<f843d0> Nino73: make install
<Nino73> ok mi da questo
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124923/
<f843d0> Nino73: prova un reboot e speriamo in bene
<Nino73> ok allora a tra poco
<Nino73> eccomi
<Nino73> adesso metto il past e bin
<Nino73> di
<Nino73> lsmod | grep compat
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124958/
<f843d0> Nino73: sembra che siano in uso
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<Nino73> si pero non mi fa vedere i canali delle reti w-lan
<Nino73> nada
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cde96q
<f843d0> Nino73: dmesg | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124974/
<f843d0> Nino73: 19:48:39< f843d0> Nino73: dmesg | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23124976/
<Nino73> scusa
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124977/
<Nino73> eccolo
<Nino73> forse adesso dobbiamo compilare
<Nino73> come dice
<Nino73> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k/backports
<f843d0> Nino73: abbiamo già compilato
<f843d0> Nino73: il problema è che non trova il firmware
<Nino73> si se leggi in fondo dice come compilare da gitclone
<f843d0> Nino73: ho letto, ma non è quello il problema.
<f843d0> Nino73: Compiling custom ath10k backports
<f843d0> Nino73: non siamo developers interessati a cambiare qualcosa
<Nino73> ok
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo updatedb
<f843d0> Nino73: locate firmware-5.bin | pastebinit
<Nino73> sudo updatedb
<Nino73> non mi da nulla
<f843d0> Nino73: è normale
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125004/
<f843d0> Nino73: dai l'altro dopo il primo
<cristian_c> Nino73: ma almeno l'audio va?
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Nino73> no audio non va neanche con 14.04
<Nino73> ok fatto
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo apt-file update
<Nino73> ho installato sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Nino73> ok fatto anche il secondo
<f843d0> Nino73: apt-file search firmware-5.bin
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/oYhlVgnEZXkFZ
<Nino73> non si deve configurare la backport come dice qui
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/RghnDM6q10WSz
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/
<f843d0> Nino73: sudo cp /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw2.1/firmware-5.bin /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/
<Nino73> esiste gia questa libreria
<f843d0> Nino73: ls /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/ | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125066/
<f843d0> Nino73: ls -lh /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/ | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125068/
<f843d0> Nino73: prova a seguire la questione https://thepb.in/p/RghnDM6q10WSz
<f843d0> Nino73: crea quel file, metti il contenuto e prova a riavviare
<f843d0> Nino73: alla fine lo avevi dato il comando sudo cp /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw2.1/firmware-5.bin /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/ (meglio se no) ?
<Nino73> ma dove su confic blackport o su ath10k
<f843d0> !supercazzola | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<Nino73> allora siccome abbiamo cleato adesso il file blackport
<Nino73> voglio sapere se devo fare li la config oppure su ath0k
<f843d0> Nino73: fa lo stesso, locate backports-4.2.6-1 | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125089/
<f843d0> Nino73: cd /root/backports-4.2.6-1 && make install
<Nino73> ok fatto perche quella config e per il firmaware 4.bin
<Nino73> noi abbiamo messo i5
<f843d0> Nino73: ls -Rlh /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/ | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125102/
<f843d0> Nino73: cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k.conf | pastebinit
<Nino73> devo inserire quello script su
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125117/
<f843d0> Nino73: prova il reboot
<Nino73> ok a dopo
<Nino73> adesso proprio e sparita anche dal display
<f843d0> Nino73: dmesg | pastebinit
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cder2e
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125142/
<cristian_c> Nino73: che poi, io fossi in te, mi accontenterei di usare l'uscita casse posteriore su 16.04
<cristian_c> invece di incastrarsi in situazioni del gener4
<cristian_c> oppure l'audio tramite hdmi
<Nino73> allora adesso si parla di w-lan
<Nino73> e poi audio non esce sia dalla 16.04 che dalla 14.04
<Nino73> dalle casse
<Nino73> audio funziona solo tramite hdmi
<cristian_c> Nino73: hai detto che non andava solo su uscita cuffie anteriore
<cristian_c> 'front'
<Nino73> no no no va audio da front e darear pannel
<Nino73> con il jack
<Nino73> audio funziona solo da hdmi sullo schermo sia su 14,04 che su 16.04
<Nino73> pero adesso il problema e la rete w-lan
<cristian_c> che su 14.04 a quanto pare non va, anche con kernel della 16.04
<Nino73> infatti
<cristian_c> mentre su 16.04 va
<cristian_c> ed è per questo che ti si consigliava 16.04
<Nino73> si
<Oenrico> Ho un server ubuntu che riceve richieste da un relay dhcp solo che se configuro il dhcp sul serve mi da errore di subnet
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-03
<Nino73> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno in ascolto
<Nino73> ho installato la versione 16.04 per risolvere i problemi di rete
<Nino73> adesso sorge un altro problema non mi lascia installare comodo antivirus
<Nino73> c'è qualcuno??
<Nino73> errore:la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta libssl 0.9.8(>=0.9.8m-1)
<Nino73> mi da questo errore
<Nino73> c'è qualcuno
<Nino73> salve ho problemi installazione comodo
<Nino73> errore:la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta libssl 0.9.8(>=0.9.8m-1)
<Nino73> ciao krabador
<Nino73> ho messo la versione 16.04 e ho tutti i driver di rete
<Nino73> pero adesso non mi fa installare comodo antivirus
<krabador> Nino73: lascialo tranquillamente perdere l'antivirus
<Nino73> sicuro perche io sto sempre online per questioni di cs multics e oscam non vorrei che senza protezione succede un casino
<Nino73> mi da questo errore
<Nino73> errore:la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta libssl 0.9.8(>=0.9.8m-1)
<krabador> Nino73: puoi tranquillamente evitare di riportate luoghi comuni di altri sistemi su questo
<krabador> non ti serve l'antivirus, fidati
<Nino73> e neanche il teamview mi fa installare
<krabador> Nino73: sono tutti software fuori dal repo Ubuntu
<Nino73> lib32asound2
<Nino73> non puo essere soddisfatta
<krabador> per i quali non si offre supporto qui
<krabador> l'utente è invitato a leggere le documentazioni ufficiali a riguardo
<Nino73> ok
<krabador> Nino73: molto spesso installazioni di software fuori dal repository ubuntu, avviene tramite l'installazione di PPA
<krabador> !PPA
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nino73> ma strano la prima volta che ho messo ubuntu 16.04 li aveva installati forse mancano alcune librerie??
<krabador> sono mantenuti da terzi
<krabador> e facilmente , essendo molto piú che spesso mantenuti male
<krabador> possono causare questo tipo di problemi
<krabador> tornando a prima, se vuoi usare un antivirus,usa windows ;)
<Nino73> ok pero comodo e una repo anche ufficializata da ubuntu
<Nino73> allora il problema audio sta forse da aggiornare il chipset
<Nino73> quando avvio il pc mi dice che snd_hda i915 firmaware missed
<Nino73> risolto comodo e teamview
<Nino73> ciao ragayyi
<Nino73> e solto un problema
<Nino73> non mi fa accedere piu alla schermata
<Nino73> quando si avvia il sistema mi da la schermata Nvidia logo
<Nino73> appena metto la pass si blocca tutto
<Nino73> si puo risolvere senya reinstallare il tutto
<krabador> dipende.
<krabador> Nino73, apri il terminale
<Nino73> si ma sono con ubuntu di prova da usb perche nel sistema installato non mi fa accedere
<krabador> Nino73, nel momento in cui si blocca, al caricamento del sistema
<krabador> premi ctrl alt t
<krabador> scusami
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<krabador> vedi se hai un terminale a tutto schermo
<Nino73> si blocca sulla schermata del login
<krabador> ctrl alt f
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<Nino73> ok ascolta ho la possibilita che sono entrato con la prova da usb di prendere la lista preferiti da firefox
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> vuoi risolvere il problema
<krabador> o giocare con firefox?
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> certo allora riavvio e premo ctrl alt f2
<Nino73> e poi rientro di nuovo con al versione prova da usb
<Nino73> ciao krabador
<krabador> Nino73, ho connessione molto instabile
<Nino73> ho fatto la schermata va in nero e rimane nera con un trattino che lampeggia
<Nino73> il comando ctr alt f2
<krabador> Nino73, hai installato i driver proprietari nvidia?
<krabador> Nino73, senza possibilità di digitazione?
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> e successo ho riavviato il pc perche si era bloccato e poi e apparsa la schermata di avvio con il logo Nvidia
<Nino73> poi viene quella dell login appena metto la pass e invio si blocca tutto
<krabador> Nino73, allora , dalla schermata di grub, in avvio (se non ce l'hai premi continuamente shift, in avvio)
<krabador> selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> successivamente la voce recovery/ripristino
<krabador> al che selezioni root
<Nino73> lo fatto anche opyioni avanyate
<Nino73> quale c|e ne sono due una 4431 e 4437
<krabador> 4.4.0.37
<krabador> una volta selezionato root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<Nino73> ok e che devo fare recoverz poi root
<krabador> digiti e mandi questo
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Nino73> ma cosi rimane tuuto quello che avevo dentro o si cancella
<krabador> togli solo i driver nvidia
<krabador> una volta fatto , riavvia
<Nino73> ok ma perche e successo questo
<krabador> Nino73, quando rientri dal sistema, lo vediamo.
<Nino73> io ieri quando ho messo il sistema  dopo sono andato e attivato driver testato da propretario
<Nino73> pero ho riavviato un sacco di volte il pc e non e successo mai
<krabador> Nino73, procedi
<Nino73> ok vado e procedo
<Nino73> eccomi krabador
<Nino73> allora ho fatto
<Nino73> tutto e mi dice E>impossibile scaricare pacchetti prova apt-get update or --fix/missing
<krabador> Nino73, bene, come va?
<krabador> hai riavviato la live?
<Nino73> non va
<krabador> Nino73, root è offline
<Nino73> in che senso la live
<krabador> Nino73, nel senso , se digiti da live
<Nino73> allora io ho fatto
<Nino73> no sempre da usb di prova
<krabador> si , la live.
<Nino73> mount -o remount,rw/
<Nino73> poi
<krabador> Nino73, se hai fatto rw/
<krabador> hai sbagliato
<Nino73> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Nino73> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> ok, ma il primo
<krabador> se hai dato rw/
<krabador> è sbagliato
<Nino73> e tu mi hai dato il comando
<krabador> ehmn
<Nino73> allora cosa devo dare per primo
<f843d0> 11:38:51< krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> io ti ho dato mount -o remount,rw /
<Nino73> e si cosi lo fatto
<krabador> sicuro?
<Nino73> si
<krabador> <Nino73> mount -o remount,rw/
<Nino73> poi
<krabador> delle 12:19
<krabador> è un errore di digitazione?
<krabador> nel senso, solo qui dentro?
<Nino73> ok o sbagliato a scrivere qui in chatt
<krabador> bene
<Nino73> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Nino73> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Nino73> E>impossibile scaricare pacchetti prova apt-get update or --fix/missing
<krabador> Nino73, qui dalla live
<krabador> Nino73, apri il terminale
<Nino73> ok fatto
<Nino73> pero qui come user e ubuntu/ubuntu
<Nino73> ci sei__
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> avrai varie linee
<krabador> tra cui un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Nino73> url: https://ptpb.pw/Izdr
<krabador> Nino73, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> Nino73, sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> Nino73, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<Nino73> fatto
<krabador> Nino73, cat /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list | | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Nino73, ls -la /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Nino73, spetta
<krabador> il primo ha un "|" di troppo
<Nino73> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "|"
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> cat /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list | | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> deve essere
<krabador> cat /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Nino73> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<krabador> successivamente ls -la /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Nino73> devo dare anche l|altro
<Nino73> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<Nino73> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Nino73> questo mi ha dato sta risposta
<Nino73> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<krabador> ok
<krabador> era a precauzione
<krabador> gli altri li hai dati prima degli ultimi 2?
<Nino73> in che senso
<Nino73> ho fatto tutto come hai detto tu
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6PB04nzRhO
<Nino73> adesso ??
<Nino73> ci sei?
<Nino73> allora che devo fare
<Nino73> se qualcuno magari mi puo dire come prendere i segnalibri di firefox cosi gia ne risolvo uno di problema
<krabador> Nino73, sudo ls -la /media/a/etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> hai fatto lvm...
<krabador> Nino73, fa una cosa, reinstalla senza fare lvm , che è una delle opzioni in installazione
<Nino73> impossibile accere
<Nino73> ls: impossibile accedere a '/media/a/etc/apt/sources.list.d': File o directory non esistente
<Nino73> si quando ho installato la prima volta ho fatto lvm
<Nino73> ascolta io reinstallo tutto che forse si fa prima
<Nino73> ho la possibilita di prendere le cartelle dei segnalibri di firefox?
<Nino73> prima di reinstallare tutto
<genbu> .mozilla salvati questa cartella dalla tua cartella home
<krabador> Nino73, backup della cartella .mozilla
<Nino73> non posso trasferire so da live
<krabador> dalla home che è in lvm, insiema alla root
<krabador> Nino73, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Nino73> e la cartella sta su un altra root
<krabador> Nino73, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/a
<Nino73> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<krabador> Nino73, ls la /media/a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> perfetto
<Nino73> ls: impossibile accedere a 'la': File o directory non esistente
<krabador> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<krabador> pvscan | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Nino73> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/P1hv1LojNg1Cl
<Nino73> forse faccio prima a reinstallare tutto nuovo_
<Nino73> ciao krabador
<Nino73> reinstallo tutto che dici con lvm o senza
<Nino73> qualcuno in ascolto
<Nino73> installazione ubuntu
<Nino73> con o senza lvm?
<Nino73> installazione ubuntu
<Nino73> con o senza lvm?
<marcooo> Salve a tutti ho installato lubunto 16.04, ma i video si vedono a scatti cosa posso fare?
<giancarlo> https://thepb.in/p/3lh7grZzQZKs1
<Nino73> salve
<Nino73> sto installando ubuntu 16.04
<Nino73> cosa e consigliabile installare con o senya LVM
<maugrifo> Ciao a tutti,
<maugrifo> Ho bisogno di un aiuto
<maugrifo> Ho collegato in condivisione wifi una cartella di ubuntu con lo smartphone con os android.
<maugrifo> Quando mi connetto dallo smartphone vedo il computer ma all'inserimento delle credenziali non riesco ad accedere.
<maugrifo> La cartella condivisa, se non ho sbagliato qualcosa, ha le permission corrette, tuttavia non capisco dove possa essere l'elemento bloccante, se sul router o sul computer.
<maugrifo> Lo smartphone è collegato con dispositivi nas, altri computer con altri sistemi operativi e funziona.
<maugrifo> Il problema c'è l'ho solo con ubuntu.
<maugrifo> Qualcuno può risolvere l'arcano? Grazie
<Nino73> ciao ragazzi
<Nino73> allora io attivo la scheda video nvidia 361.42
<Nino73> e il pc mi si blocca sulla schermata login
<gigirock> azz
<Nino73> qualcuno sa dirmi il perche
<gigirock> Nino73, come attivi la sk nvidia ?
<Nino73> da driver aggiuntivi applica
<gigirock> Nino73, e' un laptop il tuo ?
<Nino73> no un pc fisso
<gigirock> ok quindi quella e' l'unica skeda video del sistema ?
<gigirock> ping
<Nino73> no ho due nvidia gtx 980ti
<Nino73> in sli
<Nino73> modus
<gigirock> Nino73, aaaaaaaaajhhhhhhhh
<gigirock> Nino73, che kernel hai che ubuntu installi e cosa hai mangiato oggi ?
<Nino73> oggi mangiato pasta con pesto
<Nino73> ho installata la versiuone 16.04
<gigirock> nice one
<Nino73> gigi
<gigirock> Nino73, ok aspe un attimo
<Nino73> comunque vedo che c'e un ultima versione di nvidia la 367
<Nino73> come mai a me mi installa la 361
<claugo2> qualcuno mi puo aitare con kodi 15.2 installato su xbuntu 16.04?
<claugo2> aiutare
<gigirock> claugo2, se dici quale e' il tuo problema..........
<gigirock> Nino73, dalla riga comandi sudo nvidia-xconf --sli=On
<gigirock> e si attivano le due schede .....
<Nino73> https://postimg.org/image/3jry7kkg5/
<claugo2> non trovo gli add on per attivare la tv.... tipoprviptv
<gigirock> Nino73, nvidia-xconf --advanced-help per configurare il tutto
<claugo2> tipo prv itpv
<Nino73> sudo nvidia-xconf --sli=On
<Nino73> comando non trovato
<Nino73> anche lo stesso mi dice
<gigirock> sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=On Nino73
<gigirock> claugo2, su questo canale non possiamo parlare di queste cose
<Nino73> si mi dice comando non trovato
<claugo2> ok
<gigirock> sudo nvidia-xconf --sli=On Nino73 o sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=On danno comando non trovato ?
<Nino73> sudo: nvidia-xconf: comando non trovato
<Nino73> sudo: nvidia-xconf: comando non trovato
<Nino73> con questo mi da questo
<Nino73> sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=On
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/k5hYyJ30gloIE
<gigirock> Nino73, ok hai attivato lo sli
<Nino73> ok adesso cosa faccio?
<Nino73> posso aggiornare la versuione recente
<Nino73> cioe la 367
<Nino73> gigirock ci sei
<gigirock> Nino73, penso non ci siano controindicazioni ma la versione che stai usando e' quella 'testata' e quindi l'unica al momento supportata ufficialmente
<Nino73> ok spero che adesso che riavvio non si blocca
<Nino73> perche dalla ho attivata cosi
<Nino73> https://postimg.org/image/3jry7kkg5/
<Nino73> ok riavvio e vedo se da problemi
<Nino73> ok gigi
<Nino73> e partita adesso pero all 'inizio dell login lampeggiava un po
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cdqak6
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cdqavj
<gigirock> Nino e' normale dovra' sistemare l'uscita video....
<Nino73> ok adesso non so il problema e che audio di casse non esce dice che impossibile trovare firmaware intel i915
<gigirock> Nino73, figo, adesso giochi ?
<Nino73> cioe audio dello schermo esce
<Nino73> si con ubuntu giocare
<Nino73> ???
<Nino73> uhm
<gigirock> ma l'audio che vuoi e' quello della scheda video della mb  ?
<Nino73> ho messo ubuntu perche faccio altre cose io lavoro molto con ubuntu server e dopo tanti anni volevo essere cuorioso di vedere ubuntu desktop
<Nino73> no mb non ha scheda video
<Nino73> aspetta questa e la scheda madre
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> gigi dai un occhiata
<Nino73> non mi esce audio dal 2.1 del jack
<gigirock> Creative certified Sound Blaster ZxRi 120+dB SNR dovresti avere questa
<Nino73> si
<Nino73> e questa
<Nino73> solo che non pesca audio la barra del volume si muove ma non esce voce
<gigirock> cmq in alto a destra il menu impostazioni del computer nella sezione audio ti fara' scegliere l'uscita
<Nino73> si e la scelgo
<gigirock> scegli la sk creative ? Nino73
<Nino73> no mi da hdmi benq sarebbe lo schermo
<Nino73> e poi mi da audio integrato
<Nino73> uscita analogica interna
<Nino73> ci sei
<genbu> hai provato a settarlo con pavucontrol ?
<Nino73> aspe
<Nino73> devo installare che non trova il comando
<genbu> si
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/cdqgvm
<Nino73> vedi la barra si muove pero non esce voce
<genbu> prova le varie opzioni... dal menu riproduzione
<Nino73> quando parte il pc mi da che snd_sha intel i915 firmaware is missing
<Nino73> niente si muove la barra ma non da audio
<Francesco80> Ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di una dritta. Vorrei installare il programma Avidemux. Nella repository non c'è. Qualcuno mi sa dire se c'è una soluzione?
<Nino73> gigi
<Nino73> ci sei??
<Nino73> gigi gi sei
<genisar> Volendo passare da Ubuntu a Lubuntu, ho trovato in rete il seguente sedicente metodo sicuro:
<genisar> Dal Terminale digitare :   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<genisar> L'ho fatto ma non è successo nulla ho sempre Ubuntu
<Carlin0> genisar, ma ha installato ?
<genisar> ha fatto una simil installazione da terminale ma alla fine è rimasto tutto tale e quale
<Carlin0> genisar, devi fare logout a scegliere un de diverso quando ti logghi
<gigirock> genisar, quando fai il login devi scegliere quale de usare....quindi riavvia ed al login troverai la scelta
<genisar> nno so come si fa il logout su Ubuntu
<gigirock> ahahah
<gigirock> genisar, apri il terminale e sudo shutdown /r
<gigirock> oppure in alto a destra riavvia logout etc etc
<genisar> provo
<Carlin0> sudo reboot
<genisar> mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> sudo reboot
<Carlin0> sudo reboot
<genisar> fatto tutto, si avvia con la scritta Lubuntu ma poi andando a vedere le informazioni sul computer appare Ubuntu Ubuntu 16,04 LTS
<genisar> ci rinuncio, non pensavo fosse cosi difficile ... viva Apple
<Carlin0> bravo non perdere tempo
<genisar> Solo che non trovo carino far impazzire la gente su una cosa che non è possibile fare; basta dirlo, a meno che non vi divertiate a far scervellare gli stolti come me
<genisar> Buon divertimento
<Carlin0> gigirock, colpa tua
<alviro> buona sera a tutti. vorrei aggiungere a thunderbird altri motori di ricerca non presenti nell'elenco preferenze
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-04
<Nino73> buona Domenica a tutti
<Nino73> salve qualcuno mi sa dire che cosè ARCH linux??
<Nino73> salve qualcuno sa come spostare le icone delle finestre a destra su ubuntu 16.04
<Nino73> qualcuno disponibile
<RobyLery> Buongiorno
<RobyLery> Ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<RobyLery> Prima Ubuntu Software funzionava adesso escono solo finestre vuote.
<Nino73> salve qualcuno mi puo dire come fare per mettere icone sulla destra con ubuntu 16.04
<Nino73> oggi tutti muti??? :)
<genbu> prova a premere tasto windows e alt e trascinala a destra
<genbu> non uso unity e quindi non saprei
<ste888> buongiorno, ieri ho installato un aggiornamento e al riavvio è sparito il collegamento wi-fi. Qualcuno sa suggerirmi come rimediare?
<genbu> applet intend?
<genbu> intendi
<Nino73> ste88 che versione usi??
<Nino73> genbu parlo delle icone delle finestre  chiudi apri minimizza
<Nino73> no delle icone sulla barra
<genbu> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<genbu> devi dare questo comando da terminale
<Nino73> gia fatto
<Nino73> gia fatto questo
<Nino73> e non funziona
<genbu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=613059
<genbu> credo che con unity non si possa fare leggi qui
<Nino73> quindi devo togliere unity?
<Nino73> se tolgo unity va pero il problema e che su unity posso cambiare i temi e le icone
<genbu> non ho detto questo: unity è l'ambiente desktop di default di ubuntu
<Nino73> togliendo unity ho la possibilita di cambiare i temi credo con gnome shell
<Nino73> intendo unity twek tool
<Nino73> ho provato ha toglierlo e appena do il comando le icone si spostano sulla destra
<genbu> puoi usare gnome-flashback come desktop
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/nZhlZRBxLoniY
<Nino73> sulla guida dice che un bug per poterlo far funzionare devi togliere unity twek tool#
<Carlin0> che guida Nino73 ?
<genbu> dammi il link della guida
<Nino73> http://www.p2warticles.com/2013/09/cose-da-fare-dopo-aver-installato-ubuntu/
<genbu> unity e unity tweak tool sono 2 cose differenti
<Carlin0> Nino73, se segui documentazione non ufficiale ne avrai parecchi di questi problemi
<Nino73> e il problema che sulla 14.04 aveva opzione
<Nino73> sulla unity tool 8 non c'e
<genbu> aspetta
<Nino73> ok questo e meno importante
<genbu> mi loggo in unity
<Carlin0> cosa è meno importante Nino73 ?
<Nino73> allora io ho audio del pc del pannello posteriore che la barra si muove ma non da vove
<Nino73> voce
<Nino73> le finestre a destra invece che a sinistra la chiusura speriamo che risolvono che essendo abbituati a chiuderle da destra
<Nino73> e un po pesante abituarsi a sinistra?
<Nino73> :)
<Carlin0> Nino73, te lo ripeto ...
<Carlin0> Nino73, se segui documentazione non ufficiale ne avrai parecchi di questi problemi
<Carlin0> Nino73, se segui documentazione non ufficiale ne avrai parecchi di questi problemi
<Nino73> lo so
<Nino73> uno prova a vedere se va?
<Nino73> cmq ho una scheda audio  zrxi soundblaster
<Carlin0> si ma quando poi non va rivolgiti a chi a scritto la pseudo guida
<Nino73> e non mi da voce pero la barra si muove
<Nino73> CarlinO
<Nino73> aspe ti passa la scheda madre la documentazione forse tu sai qualcosa
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> ci sei?
<Nino73> genbu
<genbu> con ubuntu 16.04 in unity non può più essere fatto
<Nino73> lo so
<Nino73> adesso mi puoi aiutare con audio??
<Carlin0> Nino73, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nino73> allora io dal pannello posteriore dove ho inserito il jack non mi esce audio
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nino73> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nino73> questo comando e una directory
<Carlin0> Nino73, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> si hai ragione
<Carlin0> dormo ancora
<Nino73> ah ah
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/LghNDz838YYtZ
<Nino73> che centra la source list con audio
<Carlin0> centra centra
<Nino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131589/
<Carlin0> con tutta sta porcheria è già tanto che l'os vada ancora
<Nino73> ho installato gnome flashback e chrome e qualche thema
<Carlin0> 58 sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> se vabbè
<Nino73> xnenial sono sorgenti ufficiali
<Nino73> li posso eliminare se vuoi
<Nino73> e lascio solo quelle ufficiali
<Nino73> carlin0 ci sei??
<Carlin0> Nino73, quel OS ormai è out
<Carlin0> non basta levare i ppa
<Carlin0> è da considerarsi danneggiato
<Nino73> si ma se installo da softstore il webmin e le altre cose e le carica le sorgenti che posso farci?
<Nino73> si ma audio non usciva anche prima di installare le sorgenti
<Nino73> ci sei??
<Nino73> Carlin0
<Nino73> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con audio??
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> Buongiorno ragazzi, sto riscontrando un problema con un vecchio pc che non riconosce l'hd dove è presente l'installazione di Windows, per questo ho deciso di affacciarmi al mondo un Ubuntu.
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> Sto cercando di caricare il sistema operativo sulla pen drive con Rufus visto che così almeno riconosce un sistema operativo..una volta acceso il pc ed avviato ubuntu come potrei fare per identificare l'origine del'errore?
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto, non sono un utente esperto.
<RobyLery> Ciao ho ancora non funziona Ubuntu Software, cosa posso fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> !installazione | EnzoDiTerlizzi97
<ubot-it> EnzoDiTerlizzi97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nino73> ciao ragazzi e sorto un problema sulla schermata di login mi da un sfondo che io non ho messo e mi esce ubuntu kylin
<Nino73> sapete come risolvere
<Carlin0> Nino73, te l'ho già detto stamattina con 58 ppa è già tanto che quel OS si avvii
<Nino73> ascolta avevo anche sulla 14.04 102 ppa e non ho avuto problemi
<Nino73> e poi se ti informi bene launchpad e un devolver autorizzato da ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !ppa | Nino73
<ubot-it> Nino73: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nino73> si ma adeso che centra che sulla schermata login esce uno sfondo di ubuntukylin
<Nino73> allora c'e un modo per riprestinarlo
<sosot> ciao
<Nino73> allora Carlin0 esiste un modo per rimettere la schermata login originale
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23132451/ date un'occhiata qui per favore
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> questa è la diagnostica del problema
<Nino73> in che senso?
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> non mi carica il sistema operativo ed ho provato con boot repair
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> ma mi dice sempre"reboot and select proper boot device"
<fabio_cc> EnzoDiTerlizzi97, quale sistema operativo dovrebbe caricare?
<Nino73> genbu mi dai una mano
<genbu> che problema hai
<genbu> ma lo splashcreen o la schermata di login
<genbu> se è il login digita
<genbu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<genbu> e scegli lightdm
<genbu> se è lo splashscreen
<genbu> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<genbu> metti il numerino che corrisponde al logo ubuntu
<genbu> e poi
<genbu> sudo update-initramfs -u
<EnzoDiTerlizzi97> ubuntu 16.04.1 32 bit
<Nino73> lo fatto questo gia tutto ma rimane sempre la schermata ubuntu kylin
<genbu> ma intendi come sfondo dello schermo di login? magari è solo il wallpaper. clicca col destro sul desktop e cambia sfondo scrivania
<fabio_cc> genbu, è andato
<Nino73> genbu
<Nino73> nulla da fare
<Nino73> W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<Nino73> genbu ho fatto tutto
<Nino73> cosi
<genbu> "ma intendi come sfondo dello schermo di login? magari è solo il wallpaper. clicca col destro sul desktop e cambia sfondo scrivania"
<genbu> questo errore ti esce perchè plymouth punta alla vecchia cartella dei temi
<Nino73> gia fatto lo schermo del login
<Nino73> rimane tutt'altro
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/qjhLyMxNy4GTB
<Nino73> si puo fare un screen shot sulla schermata login
<ubik> buonasera
<Guest83638> qui date supporto a ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Guest83638
<ubot-it> Guest83638: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest83638> sì, grazie, la cosa è un pò complessa, nel senso avevo la versione 14.04 LTS, giovedì notte ho fatto partire l'upgrade alla 16.04 LTS. La mattina dopo ho rivviato per far partire il nuovo OS ma mi è andato automaticamente in modalità Recovery sulla configurazione base (dati di fabbrica), perché c'era stato un problema che non ho compreso (depositor
<Guest83638> y che cavolo ne so....). Ho perso tutti i dati, ma poco male, me ne farò una ragione. Ora ho la 12.04, ma non riesco ad effettuare l'upgrade nemmeno alla 13.04. sono esausto, non vedo l'ora di avere windows! Qui qualcuno può aiutarmi ad effettuare l'upgrade?
<genbu> se hai perso tutti i dati, non è meglio che metti direttamente la 16.04?
<Guest83638> si ci ho provato
<Guest83638> mi ha scaricato un file immagine
<Guest83638> che devo farci?
<genbu> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<genbu> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> Guest83638, non puoi fare upgrade alla 13.04 in quanto è fuori supporto
<genbu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Guest83638> E quindi cosa mi consigliate?
<genbu> o masterizzi la iso su un dvd o crei una chiavetta usb avviabile
<Guest83638> ho capito
<Carlin0> Guest83638, masterizza la 16.04 ma prima di installare tenta il recupero dati da live
<Guest83638> minchia ragazzi, ci vuole una laurea in ingegneria informatica con sto sistema operativo
<Guest83638> ho avuto problemi a tutti gli update e tutti gli upgrade
<Guest83638> è la seconda volta che perdo tutto
<Guest83638> è estenuante
<Guest83638> resisto ma presto mi piegherò alle multinazionali
<genbu> creati una partizione dedicata per la home. cosi se non dovesse più funzionare ubuntu non perdi i dati personali
<Guest83638> ecco sapessi farlo
<Guest83638> io voglio solo usare il laptotp
<Guest83638> tenerci due foto e 4 documenti
<genbu> quando formatti il disco crei una nuova partizione e imposti come punto di mount "home" da menu grafico
<Guest83638> prenotare i biglietti del treno
<Guest83638> va bene vi ringrazio comunque
<Guest83638> ci proverò
<Carlin0> Guest83638, non è detto che hai perso tutto
<genbu> cosi ubuntu mette in quella partizione tutti i tuoi dati personali che non verranno toccati se formatti solo il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> prova a recuperare i dati da una sessione live
<Nino73> rieccomi genbu nulla da fare
<genbu> Nino73,
<genbu> forse ho una soluzione
<genbu> ma se va a quel paese qualcosa non è colpa mia
<genbu> non sono un esperto
<genbu> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth default.plymouth /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth 100
<genbu> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<genbu> sudo update-initramfs -u
<genbu> prova cosi
<Nino73> ok https://thepb.in/p/zmh8YjZw3gmuZ
<Nino73> cosa devo scegliere
<genbu> 3
<genbu> no
<genbu> 2
<Nino73> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915_bpo
<genbu> questo è un altro problema
<Nino73> questa e la problematica dell audio mi esce sempre in ogni riavvio
<genbu> cominciamo a risolvere quello dello spalshscreen
<Nino73> ok riavvio e torno
<genbu> hai messo 2?
<Nino73> si
<genbu> sudo update-initramfs -u
<genbu> questo comando lo hai dato?
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/WnhzLnKx0AgfV
<Nino73> si gia fatto
<genbu> riavvia e dicci
<stiburzi> Salve a tutti, che programma usare per recupero foto cancellate in una scheda SD ?
<gigirock> stiburzi, se cancellate e' dura che le recuperi cmq....
<gigirock> !info photorec | stiburzi
<ubot-it> stiburzi: Package photorec does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info testdisk | stiburzi
<ubot-it> stiburzi: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<Nino73> genbu niente da fare
<Nino73> ti carico una cosa
<genbu> accidenti
<genbu>  Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915_bpo
<genbu> https://01.org/sites/default/files/downloads/intelr-graphics-linux/sklgucver61.tar.bz2
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ce0uvi
<stiburzi> gigirock, ubot-it grazie delle indicazioni, proverò
<Nino73> vedi questa e la schermata di avvio che mi esce
<genbu> devi scaricare questo pacchetto, decomprimerlo e installaro con
<genbu> sudo sh install.sh
<Carlin0> genbu, non postare link a risorse non ufficiali
<Carlin0> è una regola ...
<Nino73> no era la schermata del mio login
<genbu> ah ok
<genbu> anche se sono i driver intel per linux?
<Nino73> sh: 0: Can't open install.sh
<genbu> cliccaci col destro e rendilo eseguibile da menu
<Nino73> allora adesso che devo fare
<genbu> Nino73, io non sono un operatore ufficiale
<genbu> non voglio fare danni
<Nino73> allora lo estratto
<Nino73> e adesso dentro la cartella stanno due file
<Nino73> skl_guc_ver6_1.bin
<Nino73> install.sh
<Nino73> quale devo eseguire
<genbu> sudo sh install.sh
<Nino73> si ma devo andare sulla cartella dei scaricati
<genbu> si ovviamente da dentro la cartella scompattata
<Nino73> ok mi chiede di riavviare
<Nino73> eccomi genbu
<Nino73> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1.bin for module i915_bpo
<Nino73> dentro la cartella ce anche un file bin
<Nino73> skl_guc_ver6_1.bin
<Nino73> genbu ci sei
<genbu> Nino73,
<genbu> https://01.org/sites/default/files/downloads/intelr-graphics-linux/kbldmcver101.tar.bz2
<Nino73> la dice che nella lib manca il file bin
<genbu> fai la stessa cosa con questo pacchetto
<Nino73> devo trasferire il file .bin sulla cartella
<Nino73> lib/firmaware
<genbu> scompatti l'archivio
<Nino73> o dare direttamente il comando
<genbu> e lanci l'installer
<genbu> col comando di prima
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> quindi il bin non lo devo inserire
<genbu> no
<genbu> lancia l'nstaller della scartella scompatata
<Nino73> ok mi dice di riavviare
<Nino73> a dopo
<Nino73> adesso non esce piu
<genbu> ottimo
<Nino73> pero escono ancora due
<genbu> cosa
<Nino73> snd_sha
<Nino73> intel
<Nino73> aspe faccio uno screen
<genbu> si
<Nino73> cosa era quel firmaware
<genbu> scheda grafica intel
<Nino73> si ma io non ho scheda intel
<genbu> magari ne hai una integrata
<genbu> no?
<Nino73> ha si ho skylacke cpu
<Nino73> e la cpu a una sua grafica
<Nino73> ok riavvio
<Nino73> genbu ecco
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ce183h
<genbu> il primo sembra una scheda wifi
<genbu> hai su il wifi su quel pc?
<Nino73> si
<genbu> e va?
<Nino73> pero funziona
<Nino73> aspetta
<genbu> no spetta
<genbu> non è il wifi
<genbu> credo cc'entri con la scheda madre
<Nino73> si la scheda madre e questa
<genbu> si è il wifi
<Nino73> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5478#ov
<Nino73> si puo vedere se i driver ci sono
<Nino73> io sono passato a ubuntu desktop perche uso molto ubuntu server per le csp e multics e cardock
<Nino73> e penso che la seconda e audio
<Nino73> genbu ci sei??
<genbu> si
<genbu> sto googlando
<Nino73> ma quella schermata e venuta dopo un aggiornamento
<Nino73> non puo essere che una splash di ubuntu
<genbu> al posto dello splashscreen ti escono i messaggi di avvio di ubuntu. quegli errori, credo, ci sono sempre stati
<Nino73> no
<Nino73> questi messaggi erano 3 ma prima che venga la splash
<Nino73> uno lo abbiamo gia risolto
<Nino73> genbu scusa
<Nino73> la connessione
<Nino73> genbu
<genbu> si
<Nino73> ti mando la foto dello splash
<genbu> non riesco a trovare una soluzione
<genbu> tu per la scheda grafica nvidia che drive usi?
<Nino73> quelli che mi ha installato ubuntu 361
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ce1gle
<genbu> sto cercando eh...
<Nino73> trovata soluzione dello splash
<Nino73> gnome twektool
<Nino73> forse e quello che da problemi
<genbu> sudo dpkg -l | grep kylin
<genbu> dai questo comando e metti su ubuntu pastebin che ti esce
<Nino73> https://thepb.in/p/mwh1oQxE9VJc5
<genbu> sudo apt-get remove kylin-greeter && sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter
<genbu> e riavvia
<Nino73> ok torno subito
<Nino73> genbu sei grande si e tolta
<genbu> :)
<Nino73> ma quel greete forse si e installato con qualche tema
<genbu> probabile
<genbu> snd_sha per quanto riguarda questo problema credo di non avere le competenze sufficienti per aiutarti
<Nino73> perche io conosco il modo di buttare la splash sulla cartella paymot e poi cambiare il nome del logo
<Nino73> pero io questo non lo fatto
<genbu> magari stasera o domani un operatore ufficiale ti può aiutare
<Nino73> e per la rete?
<genbu> ti va il wifi?
<Nino73> si?
<Nino73> si funziona
<Nino73> aspe
<genbu> e la rete fissa?
<genbu> se va non lo toccherei
<Nino73> http://prntscr.com/ce1oyn
<Nino73> si ce tutto i canali wifi
<Nino73> sei stato molto di aiuto
<Nino73> usi decoder linux?
<genbu> si
<Nino73> ok
<Nino73> ti trovo domani
<genbu> si credo
<Nino73> che ti invio un pook per regalo
<Nino73> spero che mi hai capito
<genbu> no...
<genbu> per chattare andiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<RobyLery> Buongiorno, ho un portatile HP compaq R4000 RAM 2 gb - processore 1,8 Ghz, scheda video ATI MOBILITY RADEON Xpress 200 series: in cui è installato Ubuntu 15.10 su sda2 e windows xp su sda1, stò provando ad installare windows 7  (scaricato da microsoft) per poter continuare ad usare dropbox; ed ho formattato un dvd con K3b e copiato il file ....iso
<RobyLery> però non si avvia l'autoinstallazione e se provo a lanciare setup esce un finestra con scritto:  spinstall.exe non è un'applicazione di Win32 valida. Grazie
<genbu> dropbox lo puoi tranquillamente usare anche su ubuntu
<genbu> sembra un errore di dvd masterizzato male
<RobyLery> ok provo di nuovo
<PaolPan> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ? Ho installato UBUNTU sul mio vecchio ASUS e mi trovo in una pagina dove mi dice (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing  live file system ubuntu
<PaolPan> 7bin7sh:
<PaolPan> BusyBox v1.13.3
<PaolPan> io sono un iniziante assoluto
<PaolPan> debuttante
<PaolPan> sapete per caso indicarmi dove posso trovare aiuto ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sulla wiki di Ubuntu
<PaolPan> grazie Joshua
<hal9000> ciao
<Pockerface> Ciao a tutti, sono Alex e vi scrivo per capire perchè il download di Ubuntu non avanza. Mi hanno detto di scaricarlo con FireFox, e così facendo ho scoperto di avere un altro problema : FireFox non si apre, mi rimanda ad un avviso che mi dice che il programma non si è identificato.....
<pneppe> salve, vorrei creare una bootable USB di Ubuntu. Che software mi consigliate su Windows per montare il file .iso su USB?
<krabador> !usbwin | pneppe
<ubot-it> pneppe: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pneppe> Grazie, buona notte!
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-28
<indrjo> Ciao! Ho un problemino. Non capisco quanto devo ridurre la partizione di windows 10 per affiancargli ubuntu 17.04?
<glpiana> indrjo, il sistema di installazione dovrebbe farlo in qutomatico, e quindi prendersi la responsabilità di scegliere la dimensione
<glpiana> indrjo, se invece vuoi farlo tu manualmente, dicci quanto è gosso il disco e quanto spazio libero hai
<indrjo> Grazie per la risposta. Sto leggendo le vostre guide e ho chiesto qualcosa a qualcuno e non mi pare di aver capito molto. Mi si è detto che devo ridimensionare Windows (C:) manualmente. Ma questa cosa sinceramente mi terrorizza perché non come procedere e quando chiedevo quanto dovevo ridimensionare mi dicevano quanto vuoi basta che non superi dei
<indrjo> limiti indicati.
<glpiana> indrjo, il ridemnsionamento è una delle opzioni di default dell'installazione, fatta apposta per chi non sa come mettere mano al partizionamento manuale
<indrjo> Però se mi dici che le partizioni e le riduzioni il sistema di installazione le effettua automaticamente, mi dai un sollievo, visto che mi eviti di mettere le mani su una cosa di cui non so nulla.
<glpiana> indrjo, puoi fare partire l'installazione e al momento in cui arrivi al partizionamento, interromperti se il partizionamento automatico che affianca ubuntu a windows non devve essere una opzione presente
<glpiana> devve? dovesse
<glpiana> indrjo, nel qual caso bisogna intervenire da windows, ma fin che il problema non si verifica no mi preoccuperei
<indrjo> Ok.
<indrjo> Ci provo. Ma visto che può succedere qualche intoppo: io leggo "Windows (C:) 381GB disponibili su 425GB" (il computer è nuovo).)
<indrjo> Come bisognerebbe procedere in tal caso?
<glpiana> indrjo, ok, prima di cominciare, visto che vai a modificare il filesystem, fatti una copia dei tuoi dati, non si sa mai
<glpiana> poi segui la guida dell'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | indrjo
<ubot-it> indrjo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<indrjo> Ok, però anche nella guida (quella in italiano) non viene detto "quanto" ridurre.
<indrjo> Adesso guardo la documentazione in inglese.
<glpiana> indrjo, te lo proporrà lui. tu hai molto spazio e quindi non avrai problemi di sorta
<indrjo> Ok, provo a installarlo senza mettere mano a nulla sul disco. Devo fare qualche azione - del tipo disattivare qualche cosa, qualche opzione - o va bene così com'è?
<glpiana> indrjo, parti così senza fare nulla. se non dovesse vedere il disco di windows o non ti proponesse il partizionamento automatico, fermati, interrompi l'installazione e analizziamo la cosa
<indrjo> Comunque è sempre meglio fare una copia di tutti i files personali?
<Teto> Ciao ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 17
<glpiana> indrjo, sempre in questa situazione, ma avere una copia dei propri dati è una cosa da fare comunque, soprattutto vivsto che ad oggi i servizi di cloud sono parecchi e gratuiti
<Teto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Teto, illustralo
<Teto> praticamente ho un acer extenza 5620 in cui è installato il doppio so windows 7 e linux, e ci sono 3 partizioni dell' HD. Ora voglio formattare tutto e installare solo ubuntu. ho proceduto come nella guida ma mi rileva un errore
<Teto> non riesce a proseguire con l'installazione e c'è una schermata nera
<glpiana> che errore?
<Teto> non riesco a capire sinceramente
<Teto> esce la prima schermata viola e poi dopo non riesce più ad andare avanti
<glpiana> Teto, a che punto si interrompe?
<Teto> esce la prima schermata viola e poi dopo non riesce più ad andare avanti
<glpiana> quindi non parte nemmeno la procedura di installazione
<Teto> no non parte
<glpiana> Teto, rifai il supporto di installazione (usb o dvd che sia) sopo aver controllato l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | Teto
<Teto> ho capito
<ubot-it> Teto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Teto> ok grazie mille
<indrjo> @ubot-it, il link della documentazione in inglese non porta a nulla.
<glpiana> indrjo, segui quella italiana
<indrjo> Ok.Sto facendo il backup dei dati.
<indrjo> Quanto dura in genere l'installazione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> ovviamente dipende dalla potenza del pc. immagino che su un pc nuovo possa metterci 10 o 15 minuti, magari meno se hai una buona connessione di rete
<Carlin0> se hai disco meccanico o ssd , dalla cpu ...
<indrjo> Carlin0, ?
<Carlin0> cosa non ti torna indrjo ?
<indrjo> non so che tipo di disco ho.
<gigirock> indrjo, se hai la live fai "dischi" e avrai tutte le info necessarie
<indrjo> Dalla Live? O da Windows?
<indrjo> Vabbé, ci metta quanto ci deve mettere.
<gigirock> gia finito ? indrjo
<indrjo> No sto fcendo il backup ancora. Sto cerndo anche la chiavetta.
<indrjo> Adesso avvio la live.
<claudionav> Salve ho problema con ubuntu 17.04 aggiornato da 16.04 si bloccano le applicazioni inoltre se uso ambiente unity8 non funziona perfettamente cosa fare per reinstallre grazie
<David77> buonasera a tutti. qualcuno ha avuto questo errore: session-installer crashed with sessioninstaller.errors.ModifyInternalError in _install_fontconfig_resources():  org.freedesktop.Packagekit.Modifiy.InternalError: il rilevamento automatico e l'installazione dei caratteri mancanti non sono supportati ?
<David77> ubuntu 16.04 aggiornato 64 bit
<David77> sembra un bug conosciuto da un po' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/+bug/1646757
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1646757 in sessioninstaller "/usr/bin/session-installer:sessioninstaller.errors.ModifyInternalError:defer:_install_fontconfig_resources" [Low,New]
<ubuntuss> buona sera a tutti
<ubuntuss> ora che ho scaricato ubuntu 17.04 desktop.iso cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> installarla ?
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ubuntuss> si sto masterizzando l'iso su dvd ma poi?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> segui la guida
<David77> ubuntuss: per avere 5 anni di supporto ci vuole la versione LTS come la 16.04
<ubuntuss> che cosa? 5 anni ? scusa spiegati ?
<ubuntuss> ma posso mantenere  i miei file ? ora ho la versione 16.04
<Carlin0> se hai la 16.04 meglio che tieni quella
<David77> concordo
<David77> la 17.04 ha solo 9 mesi di supporto
<David77> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<David77> 'The latest version of the Ubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and  laptops, Ubuntu 17.04 comes with nine months of security and maintenance  updates.'
<ubuntuss> ho il dvd della 14.04 va bene lo  stesso?
<David77> .... cosa c'entra la il dvd della 14.04? non hai detto che hai la 16.04 installata?
<ubuntuss> si ma ho il dvd della 14.04
<ubuntuss> inoltre domandavo posso mantenere i miei file?
<David77> fino al 2021 non devi far altro che aggiornare la tua 16.04. https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<David77> e basta
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-29
<ryuujin> giorno
<ryuujin> gigirock: ****
<gigirock> ryuujin, cia te ste ben ?
<ryuujin> no
<endrix> buon giorno ,non riesco piu' ad avviare windos7 dal grub di ubuntu .mi potete aiutare grazie
<gigirock> endrix, da quale pc dopo che hai fatto quali operazioni ?
<endrix> ciao gigirock e grazie di aver risposto ,ho acceso il pc normalmente mi e' uscita la schermata di scelta di ubuntu dove mi dice il sistema operativo che voglio sceglire come al solito ho fatto la scelta su windos 7 ma non si avvia piu'  prova ad avviarsi ma dopo pochi secondi ritorna all a scermata di scelta
<ryuujin> mmm
<gigirock> endrix, allora avvia ubuntu normalmente poi dal terminale sudo update-grub
<ryuujin> endrix: fa come dice gigirock
<ryuujin> non mi scrivere in pvt please
<endrix> grazie ho fatto
<endrix> adesso come procedo?
<gigirock> endrix, se non ha dato errori riavvia e prova a lanciare win7
<endrix> no non mi da errore adesso provo poi ti faccio sapere  intanto grazie1000
<endrix> per gigirock ho provato come mi hai detto ma non funziona
<ryuujin> endrix: da Ubuntu vedi la partizione di windows?
<gigirock> endrix, allora dopo la scelta di win7 dal menu di grub premi f6 e f8 compulsivamente e se appare un menu scegli avvia in modalita' provvisoria...con rete
<endrix> ok gigi rock
<endrix> per gigirock ho provato ma non riesco ad entrare i
<endrix> pur pigiando simultaneamente f6 f8
<gigirock> cio' e' grave
<gigirock> endrix, allora quando avvi win si vedono le figurine colorate del boot di windows ?
<endrix> no mi dice solo assenza di segnale e basta
<gigirock> assenza di segnale ? ,  il pc e' collegato con ethernet o wifi ?
<endrix> con ethernet ma la connessione e' a posto
<endrix> anche perche' ubuntu va normalmente
<gigirock> endrix, che sk video ha quel pc ?
<endrix> non so cosa sia sk scusami
<gigirock> endrix la scheda grafica del pc....
<endrix> Gallium 0.4 on NVAA
<gigirock> endrix, il disco di win7 lo puoi raggiungere da ubuntu , vedi i file ?
<endrix> scusa ma come avrai capito non sono tanto pratico di ubuntu cone devo fare
<gigirock> endrix, se scelgi il  file manager nei 'dischi' dovresti vedere anche la parte di disco che contiene windows....
<endrix> come devo fare
<gigirock> endrix , premi ctrl alt t
<endrix> ho fatto mi si apre il terminale
<gigirock> endrix scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<endrix> mi esce questohttps://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx4D8k79lIV
<gigirock> endreix, scrivi sudo apt-get -f install
<endrix> mi dice comando non trovato
<endrix> scusami ho sbagliato adesso procedo
<endrix> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYKEWE20EfR
<endrix> mi da errore impossibile recuperare http
<Carlin0> ahi ahi ahi ... non si abilitano i proposed
<endrix> cosa mi consigi di fare
<Carlin0> endrix, i repo proposed sono ad esclusivo uso degli sviluppatori
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<Carlin0> o reinstalla se preferisci
<endrix> bisogna reinstallare completamente ubuntu?
<endrix> come faccio a fare un ripristino con ubuntu
<Carlin0> endrix, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<endrix> ringrazio tutti pr la vs gentile collaborazione !!!
<Alex-Zion> ciao a tutti , ho un problema di rete in kubuntu 16.04 , nello specifico con i dns , si connette ma non ne vuole sapere di navigare ne con la wifi , ne con la LAN , qualcuno ha suggerimenti ?
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, ma se al terminale scrivi ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<Carlin0> risponde ?
<Alex-Zion> ciao Carlin0 sei ancora qui ?
<Carlin0> se fai in fretta si devo scappare
<Carlin0> risponde o no ?
<Alex-Zion> si se faccio un ping al 8.8.8.8 risponde, ma se lo faccio a google.com non risponde
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, aggiungi una riga al file /etc/network/interfaces
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Carlin0> salva chiudi e riavvia
<ryuujin> yeah
<Carlin0> scappo ciao
<ryuujin> ciao Carlin0
<Alex-Zion> ok provo , ciao
<Alex-Zion> e grazie Carlin0 ;)
<Alex-Zion> nada , come prima
<Alex-Zion> che bella LTS la 16.04, ora non si riesce più nemmeno ad usare internet per problemi con i DNS :D
<Alex-Zion> qualcun'altro ha avuto problemi con i DNS su k/ubuntu 16.04.2 ?
<fabrizio62> ciao ho un problema, vorrei installare ubuntu su un portatile che ha windows 10, ma non mi legge la pennetta dove ho scaricato ubuntu per l installazione
<alexxxx> salve ho appena reinstallato ubuntu, ma nonostante ho indicato di installare il sistema senza cancellare l'hardisk,
<alexxxx> non trovo i miei files, cosa devo fare?
<alexxxx> grazie
<Mr_Pan> alexxxx, quali file  ?
<alexxxx> foto
<karmadesigner> salve..... c'è nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> karmadesigner, fai la tua domanda
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-30
<Guest31494> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest31494> ieri mi si era impallato windows, mi sono ritrovato una chiavetta con boot-repair e ho fatto partire la live per salvare delle cose su un hd esterno, il salvataggio è avvenuto apparentemente con successo...poi ho ripristinato windows e l'hd esterno non andava ha fatto l'analisi e sono scomparse le cartelle che avevo salvato con la live di boot-repa
<Guest31494> ir, come mai?
<ledinka1952> impossibile agg ubuntu pacchetti installati pendenze irrisolte
<Carlin0> ledinka1952, sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> ledinka1952, se da errori mettili in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ledinka1952> se ubuntu ha di questi problemi difficili da risolvere se non da programmatori che me ne fo?
<ledinka1952> poi, che ho fatto per non potere aggiornare il programma?
<Carlin0> nessuno ti obbliga a usarlo ledinka1952
<[Enrico]> ledinka1952: principalmente ci possono essere due ragioni: hai installato un pacchetto non ufficiale (non tutti hanno alti standard di qualità), oppure è semplicemente un bug. Nessun software è perfetto, ti sarà ben capitato di impallare $tuo_sistema_preferito
<[Enrico]> ledinka1952: se vuoi ti possiamo aiutare a risolvere il problema, ma devi rispondere alle domande che ti facciamo (vedi cos'ha chiesto Carlin0 poco sopra)
<ALe12345> buongiorno
<ALe12345> Ho un problema riguardante Xubuntu, 17.04
<ledinka1952> ho installato da ubuntu soft freecol e non riesco a rimuoverlo
<ALe12345> spesso le applicazioni si chiudono da sole e non mi fa gli aggiornamenti
<ledinka1952> ho installato da ubuntu soft freecol e non riesco a rimuoverlo
<Rodolfo> Ciao, qualcuno può essermi d'aiuto?
<ALe12345> Non rispondono...
<Rodolfo> come non detto....
<[Enrico]> !chiedi | Rodolfo
<[Enrico]> !chiedi|Rodolfo
<ALe12345> ho bisogno d'aiuto anch'io
<[Enrico]> è morto pure il bot?
<ubot-it> Rodolfo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ALe12345> Enrico
<[Enrico]> si?
<Rodolfo> non mi funzione L'hdmi. ho provato con i tasti funzione -(winx
<Carlin0> ALe12345, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt update e metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ALe12345> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNnMXG2PFY
<Carlin0> ALe12345, che ubuntu è ?
<ALe12345> xubuntu 17.04
<Carlin0> ALe12345, si direbbe che il sistema è abbastanza compromesso , forse la miglior cosa è ripristinare
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ALe12345> Non ci riesco, non parte dal bios
<ALe12345> per farlo partire la prima volta che avevo windows ho usato il tool di installazione
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<ALe12345> ok dopo la leggo con calma, quindi devo fare così?
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! su ubuntu 16.04 ci sono tanti modi per avere quanto disco libero c'è, ma io vorrei che apparisse direttamente su File(Nautilus) come riportato per esempio in questa immagine https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.linuxadictos.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fnautilus-ssh.jpg&f=1 (.. items, Free space:...). grazie :)
<ALe12345> Grazie e arrivederci
<nomismetty> per installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb su un pc da formattare, poi quali driver devo scaricare?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<David77> per usarlo in modo stabile consiglio altresì una versione LTS come la 16.04 (5 anni di supporto)
<rodolfo1970> Con LUBUNTU non  mi funziona l'HDMI neanche con i tasti funzione
<rodolfo1970> ??
<rodolfo> Buondì, non mi si attiva l'HDMI con LUBUNTU neanche con i tasti funzione
<rodolfo> Buondì, non mi si attiva l'HDMI con LUBUNTU neanche con i tasti funzione
<David77> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<David77> nel senso che colleghi ad un monitor HDMI e non lo vedi sul monitor? versione LTS di Ubuntu (14.04 / 16.04)?
<rodolfo> scusate
<rodolfo> grazie per tutto l'aiuto
<David77> nel senso che colleghi ad un monitor HDMI e non lo vedi sul monitor? versione LTS di Ubuntu (14.04 / 16.04)?
<rodolfo> collego al televisore
<rodolfo> e non si vede nulla
<rodolfo> versione ubuntu 17.04
<rodolfo> ed attualmente sto usando LUBUNTU
<David77> la 17.04 non è LTS
<David77> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<David77> anche io spesso utilizzo Lubuntu 16.04, ma non ho mai provato hdmi
<David77> rodolfo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918917/hdmi-not-working-on-ubuntu-17-04 . forse sono necessari i driver proprietari se hai nvidia
<guirosdue> ciao, sono passato a Ubuntu lite da 14.04 lts,
<guirosdue> nel 14.04 i file sulla barra si raggruppavano per tipologia
<guirosdue> qui sono tutti estesi, è possibile fare la stessa cosa?
<David77> guirosdue: non ti basta mettere l'ordine per tipo? io ho anche la 14.04 e mi sembra simile, ma magari hai settato il file manager in maniera diversa
<David77> diversa da me
<guirosdue> ho cercato dappertutto ma non capisco se è possibile
<mr_p> Allora, non so se mi potete aiutare, ma non so cosa stia succedendo, sul mio acer one 10 ho resettato il sistema (windows) e ora non parte nulla, allora ho provato a installare ubuntu 16.04 tramite usb (Caricando il sistema con rufus) ma dopo la classica scritta Acer, si avvia la solita schermata nera... avete qualche idea su cosa possa essere succ
<mr_p> esso?
<mr_p> la "solita schermata nera", mi sono dimenticato di specificarlo, è la stessa che si avviava anche prima di inserire la usb
<mr_p> quando c'era solo windows resettato
<David77> mr_p appena si avvia ubuntu 16.04 hai provato 'prova ubuntu'? se non trova ubuntu come sistema avviabile, la bios dovrebbe dare un messaggio di errore. ovviamente la bios deve essere settata con boot da usb
<David77> per win NON si da nessun supporto, quì si parla solo di Ubuntu ;)
<mr_p> non mi avvia neanche la usb secondo me, infatti avviando da macchina virtuale la usb appunto, tutto funziona, mentre sul mio pc c'è solo una schermata nera
<David77> quindi o la usb è corrotta, o la usb non è bootable oppure la bios non è settata per fare il boot da usb
<[Enrico]> mr_p: devi configurare il bios e abilitare il boot da usb, assicurandoti che sia prima del boot da disco locale. Di solito c'è anche un tasto da premere mentre c'è la scritta "Acer" per fare questa scelta "al volo". Non so se Acer abbia questa funzione e quale sia il tasto, i più comuni sono F10, F2, F12, ESC e Invio
<[Enrico]> ti dovrebbe comparire un menu con la lista dei device da cui puoi fare il boot, USB compresa
<mr_p> si il tasto è f2, l'ordine di boot mette per prima la USB e ho disabilitato il secure boot...
<mr_p> nell'ordine di boot ho messo*
<David77> se la usb non è bootable la bios, come detto, deve dare un errore
<David77> come per esempio 'no operating system'
<David77> o simile
<mr_p> non ci sono errori, solo ogni tanto mi esce ancora "errore col caricamento di windows 10" eppure io ho tolto tutto ciò che riguardasse windows, mettendo tutto su "disabled"
<[Enrico]> mr_p: è una schermata di configurazione del BIOS o una cosa tipo questa (boot menu) https://open-systems.ufl.edu/files/vmi_boot_menu.png ?
<David77> e quindi non parte la usb. prova a rifare la usb
<guirosdue> nussuno? va be ciao
<David77> guirosdue: non ti basta mettere l'ordine per tipo? io ho anche la 14.04 e mi sembra simile, ma magari hai settato il file manager in maniera diversa
<[Enrico]> mr_p: controlla nel boot menu, se hai la USB inserita durante l'accensione la dovresti vedere. Se non la vedi nella lista vuol dire che il BIOS non la riconosce, nel caso, cambia porta e / o penna USB
<guirosdue> cosa vuol dire?
<mr_p> schiacciando f2 c'è la schermata di configurazione del bios, schiacciando f12 esce la schermata tipo quella nell'immagine
<[Enrico]> mr_p: ok se premi F12 la vedi la USB nella lista?
<mr_p> si
<mr_p> sotto please select boot device
<mr_p> e dopo windows boot manager c'è la usb
<[Enrico]> mr_p: allora è venuta male o non funziona bene. Se hai altre porte provale, a volte alcune porte non funzionano bene per fare il boot via USB. Se hai un'altra penna provala
<David77> F12 > usb con Ubuntu > Invio. se non fa il boot vuol dire che la usb non è stata fatta bene
<David77> come detto
<[Enrico]> David77: ti sto dando ragione :)
<mr_p> schiacciando invio si apre la schermata di configurazione del bios
<David77> si si non ce l'avevo con te [Enrico] :)
<David77> mr_p nella lista del boot device NON entra in bios, ma cerca di fare il boot da quel device
<mr_p> comunque sull'acer one 10 c'è lo schermo separabile dalla tastiera sulla quale è connessa una solo porta usb, quindi ho solo un entrata
<mr_p> eh immagino ma a me entra nelle configurazioni del bios da solo senza fare nessun boot
<mr_p> quali sono le alternative alla usb?
<David77> dvd
<David77> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mr_p> potrebbe funzionare anche una sd?
<mr_p> microsd*
<David77> penso di si, tutto dipende dalla bios
<[Enrico]> mr_p: se il tuo BIOS supporta il boot da SD.... forse. Di solito i BIOS non supportano il boot da SD
<[Enrico]> ma nulla ti impedisce di provare
<David77> se la bios ha come boot device anche la SD ok. come detto sopra dal buon [Enrico]
<mr_p> no, mi sa che non la supporta...
<mr_p> perchè non appare ( sto usando come usb un convertitore sd -> usb, e inserendo solo la sd non appare nulla nel bios )
<David77> e poi alle volte il lettore interno sd viene gestito come USB interna
<David77> comunque se hai una sd libera puoi provare. per me è semplicemente non bootable la usb fatta
<mr_p> un'attimo, ma io sto utilizzando la versione di ubuntu per x86 quando il mio processore era x64 può essere un problema? :/
<David77> il contrario si
<mr_p> nono, è giusto come ho detto, in ogni caso la x86 dovrebbe andare sempre bene, no?
<David77> nel senso che una iso di ubuntu x64 NON va su x86 ma viceversa si. io infatti ho quella situazion
<David77> e la tua
<David77> quanta ram hai?
<mr_p> 2GB
<David77> se ne avevi 4GiB potevi anche provare la 64bit. in caso prova anche con una derivata (Xubuntu o Lubuntu 16.04)
<mr_p> ah, io stavo formattando adesso per la 64 bit
<David77> tentar non nuoce
<David77> ma 2GiB siamo al limite
<David77> per la 64bit
<David77> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mr_p> ah si, rufus, nel copiare la versione a 32bit mi dava un errore, però vedendo che la chiavetta si avviava da macchina virtuale su un altro pc ho lasciato perdere
<David77> se lo fai da win (che non ho) hai seguito quella guida?
<mr_p> ho sia windows che ubuntu sull'altro pc
<mr_p> quindi se conosci qualche procedura migliore per ubuntu faccio, ora sto usando windows per scrivere qui, ma posso cambiare sisetma
<David77> allora ti conviene farlo direttamente da ubuntu!
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb#Ubuntu_e_sistemi_GNU.2FLinux
<[Enrico]> mr_p: metti pure la 64 bit, le 32 bit ormai sono il passato. le 64 bit sono le più testate
<[Enrico]> non c'è una differenza significativa sul consumo memoria
<mr_p> adesso provo ad andare su ubuntu
<mr_p> ok, sono su ubuntu, devo seguire la procedura del link di prima, ma volevo un'informazione, "dd" formatta anche la chiavetta?
<David77> prova a vedere il man di dd: fa byte per byte quindi TUTTO
<David77> quindi anche la fat
<mr_p> ah bene, adesso ho avviato il processo
<[Enrico]> si dd riformatta anche la chiavetta e cancella tutti i dati
<mr_p> mi da lo stesso problema di prima
<mr_p> non ho idee..
<pippuccio76> Buonasera , ho installato xubuntu 17.04  da zero , ma all'avvio ho al posto delle icone tutte x .
<David77> pippuccio76: visto che lo hai appena installato, perchè non hai scelto una versione LTS (supporto per 5 anni) come la 16.04 ?
<David77> io consiglio sempre, che sia una LTS o una non LTS con 9 mesi di supporto, di fare prima il 'prova ubuntu' dopo il boot prima di installarla
<rodolfo> ciao, ho appena installato lubuntu ma non funziona  l'hdmi neanche con i tasti funzione
<David77> (15:45:47) David: rodolfo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918917/hdmi-not-working-on-ubuntu-17-04 . forse sono necessari i driver proprietari se hai nvidia
<pippuccio76> david77 ,avevo bisogno di libreoffice5 e non ero sicuro che ci fosse stato nella 16.04
<David77> pippuccio76: puoi vedere i pacchetti disponibili sul repo su https://packages.ubuntu.com/ ma per libreoffice è anche possibile mettere il loro PPA se ancora non disponibile la versione 5. avevi necessità proprio della v5?
<David77> casualmente trovi mi che ora sono su Ubuntu 16.04 con il PPA di libreoffice per fare alcune prove e infatti ho 1:5.4.0~rc3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~lo1 ;)
<David77> pippuccio76: comunque sulla 16.04: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libreoffice
<pippuccio76> david77 ora per mettere le icone giuste come faccio , penso abbia preso una vecchia versione di xubuntu che  avevo qualche anno fa e siccome la home è sempre la stessa penso che cerchi quelle icone che non ci sono più...
<David77> mi spiace ma io non conosco la 17.04. attendi in caso qualche altro volontario se ha la risposta
<gigirock> come sono le icone giuste ?
<David77> (21:37:15) pippuccio76: Buonasera , ho installato xubuntu 17.04  da zero , ma all'avvio ho al posto delle icone tutte x .
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-31
<ryuujin> iorno
<simon86> buon giorno a tutti non riesco a stampare ho xubuntu 16.04 lts e stampante hp deskjet f2420 la stampante funziona perchè fa le fotocopie
<[Enrico]> simon86: la stampante funzionava prima e ora non funziona più o non riesci a configurarla la prima volta?
<simon86> la stampante funge mela rileva ma non stampa
<simon86> mi dice elaborazione in corso
<[Enrico]> simon86: la HP ha una programma ufficiale di gestione delle stampanti per Linux. per installarlo installa il pacchetto hplip-gui. Vedi se ti da più informazioni. Prova anche a togliere la stampante e a riconfigurarla da zero con hplip
<[Enrico]> simon86: ma è la prima configurazione o hai già stampato con quella stampante in passato da ubuntu?
<simon86> ah si e proprio questo programma che non riesco ad installare ho seguito le istruzioni e m8i dice che c'è pero bo
<[Enrico]> simon86: quali istruzionio hai seguito?
<simon86> tempo fa su un forum mo non mi ricordo
<Carlin0> simon86, che ubuntu usi ?
<[Enrico]> simon86: male, metti quello dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu. Non c'è bisogno di istruzioni è un pacchetto ufficiale presente nei repo
<simon86> xubuntu 16.045
<[Enrico]> simon86: se lo vuoi fare da termiale usa: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<simon86> ok grazie
<[Enrico]> simon86: e ancora non mi hai detto se quella stampante ti ha mai funzionato da ubuntu eh....
<simon86> si in passato ha funzionato ma poi ho cambiato ubuntu
<[Enrico]> ok quindi con l'ultima ubuntu che hai installato non ha mai funzionato, chiaro. grazie
<simon86> ok ha fatto
<simon86> dovrei per caso trovare qualche programma
<[Enrico]> simon86: si nel menu dovresti avere una utility della HP per le stampanti ora. non ricordo bene il nome della voce
<[Enrico]> prova a cercare HP o hplip
<simon86> ok ho trovato il programma mi msta installando gli aggiornamenti
<simon86> No plug-in printers are configured
<[Enrico]> non suona bene sinceramente. non dovrebbe installare niente
<[Enrico]> secondo me è ancora la versione precedente che hai installato tu.... comunque
<[Enrico]> bene nessuna stampante rilevata -> configurane una
<simon86> starter a print jobs
<simon86> in attesa mi dice
<simon86> mi appare l'immaggiine della stampante con la clessidra
<simon86> lo spenta e riaccesa e mi ha stampato la pagina di prova
<simon86> cmq ti riangrazio provo a riavviare il pc
<kagakazov> ragazzi buongiorno ho un problema con l'update http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437328/
<kagakazov> consigli a riguardo?
<Carlin0> kagakazov, hai aggiunto sorgenti  software non ufficiali , inoltre prima di fare update devi chiudere software center e simili
<kagakazov> Carlin0: non ti so dire...
<Carlin0> te lo dico io
<kagakazov> come faccio ad ovviare a questo inconveniente?
<kagakazov> ho aperto il programma software e aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> metti in paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> e chiudi tutto ... tieni aperto sollo il terminale
<simon86> in pratica mi da un problema con la cartuccia
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437343/ Carlin0
<simon86> e va be che strano le stampe di prova le fa le fotocopie pure
<kagakazov> Carlin0: mi sembra che non ci siano parecchie repo attive
<Carlin0> kagakazov, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> kagakazov, e dopo sudo apt update
<kagakazov> fatto Carlin0
<kagakazov> sta svolgendo l'update... Carlin0
<Carlin0> ok se non da + errori sei a posto
<kagakazov> sembrerebbe non dare errori
<Carlin0> cmq quando fai update devi chiudere aggiornamenti o altro
<kagakazov> lancio l'upgrade Carlin0
<Carlin0> se no vanno in conflitto
<kagakazov> Questo mi è chiaro
<kagakazov> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<kagakazov> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<kagakazov> niente da fare Carlin0
<Carlin0> ma hai chiuso gestore aggiornamenti ?
<kagakazov> non ho altri programmi attivi!
<kagakazov> si te lo stavo comunicando
<kagakazov> ho aperto il programma di chat, il terminale e firefox
<Carlin0> kagakazov, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Carlin0> e poi riprova
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437361/ Carlin0 niente da fare
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato col file host
<Carlin0> ??
<Carlin0> hai cercato di cambiare nome alla macchina ?
<kagakazov> non credo
<kagakazov> almeno non volontariamente
<Carlin0> eeeeeeeeeehhhh
<kagakazov> Carlin0: ho prestato la macchina a un amico
<kagakazov> avrà pasticciato lui
<kagakazov> l'ho riavuto in mano solo qualche giorno fa
<Carlin0> kagakazov, metti in paste cat /etc/hostname && cat /etc/hosts
<kagakazov> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437374/
<Carlin0> ti avviso : questa cosa non sempre è risolvibile
<ryuujin> kagakazov: mai prestare un pc
<ryuujin> e' come prestare la tua ragazza
<kagakazov> quindi Carlin0?
<kagakazov> ryuujin: ahahahah
<Carlin0> kagakazov, ti tocca reinstallare e ringrazia tanto il tuo amico
<kagakazov> what?
<kagakazov> tutto da capo?
<ryuujin> oppure in recovery mode... provi ad aggiustare l'hostname
<Carlin0> salva i dati e reinstalla
<Carlin0> ryuujin, ma combacia
<ryuujin> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<Carlin0> quindi cosa aggiusta
<ryuujin> localhost.localdomain e' necessario?
<ryuujin> non c'e' nel suo hosts
<ryuujin> inoltre in /etc/hostname non ci vorrebbe il terminatore di riga
<ryuujin> kagakazzov
<ryuujin> potrebbe essere il \n dopo l'hostname in /etc/hostname
<prosteffe> ciao a tutti
<prosteffe> volevo chiedere un informazione riguardo al comando zip, è il posto giusto?
<ryuujin> ahah
<DavideS> Ciao, scusate la domanda ma sul web ho trovato solo risposte confuse
<DavideS> per utilizzare thunderbird su un server di posta Exchange
<DavideS> devo per forza usare dei plugin se non ho abilitato POP o IMAP sul server?
<DavideS> Ma sono da solo?
<DavideS_> ciao a tutti
<davide_> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-01
<ryuujin> giorno
<ryuujin> shhht
<gigirock> Ciao, ciao
<gigirock> !ciao Ciao
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Ciao'
<gigirock> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<blahh> buongiorno a tutti
<blahh> ho installato ubuntu facendo partizioni manuali ma non part, ho usato bootrepair e questo è il log
<blahh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25444467/
<blahh> cosa dovrei fare? ho visto che in fondo al file ci sono dei possibili rimedi, come faccio ad inserire righe se non parte ubuntu?
<Misterioso> salve non riesco a navigare bene, a volte non si ricarica nulla per 10  15 secondi
<Misterioso> come non ci fosse connessione alla rete ma non è cosi
<[Enrico]> blahh: veramente su quel PC non c'è ubuntu installato
<blahh> O.o
<[Enrico]> i log che hai mostrato non mostra alcun linux, solo Windows
<Misterioso> sul mio?
<ryuujin> Misterioso: altri computer in rete navigano bene?
<Misterioso> io?
<Misterioso> no davvero
<Misterioso> tutto fila alla perfezione
<blahh> l'installazione risultava andata a buon fine...
<blahh> assurdo
<ryuujin> Misterioso: ok, quindi solo il tuo con ubuntu non funziona bene.
<ryuujin> Misterioso: puoi aprire un terminale
<Misterioso> certo
<ryuujin> Misterioso: scrivi: ping 8.8.8.8
<ryuujin> Misterioso: fai fare per un po'. Poi premi CTRL+C. Appare un riepilogo che indica il tempo medio e il numero di pacchetti persi/ricevuti
<[Enrico]> blahh: forse è meglio che non fai le partizioni manuali?
<Misterioso> fatto
<[Enrico]> anzi che tu non faccia
<ryuujin> Misterioso: se premi CTRL+C... che tempo medio riporta? quanti pacchetti persi ci sono?
<blahh> ho avuto già problemi di questo tipo ma il mio pc riconosce windows boot manager come sistema esistente e non windows 10
<blahh> quindi suppongo che veda solo la partizione efi
<[Enrico]> blahh: è normale, Windows ha bisogno del Windows boot manager per partire
<blahh> comunque si, potrei riprovare selezionando installa accanto
<blahh> è corretto installare con il secure boot attivo?
<[Enrico]> blahh: se hai schede nvidia meglio disabilitarlo. Altrimenti non dovrebbe causare problemi. Puoi sempre disabilitare secure boot, installare, provare il pc per qualche ora e abilitarlo a posteriori
<[Enrico]> se ti si blocca una volta abilitato secure boot, lo ri-disabiliti
<blahh> si, ho schede nvidia
<ryuujin> Misterioso: fammi sapere
<Misterioso> 35 packets transmitted, 9 received, 74% packet loss, time 34597ms
<Misterioso> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 11.903/12.154/12.493/0.213 ms
<Misterioso> sta ancora pingando
<ryuujin> sei collegato in wifi o con cavo ethernet?
<Misterioso> cavo
<blahh> riprovo ad installare ritorno qui magari
<blahh> grazie enrico
<[Enrico]> blahh: prego
<ryuujin> Misterioso: il tempo di riposta e' normale, ma ci sono perdite di pacchetti.
<Misterioso> dove si smarriscono?
<ryuujin> Misterioso: non e' che si smarriscono... significa hce c'e' un problema di linea. Vediam ose e' un problema locale. Sai l'ip del tuo router?
<Misterioso> 192.168.0.1
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: prova a cambiare porta sul router e prova anche un cavo nuovo
<ryuujin> Misterioso: prova a pingarlo come hai fatto prima e vedi se c'e' perdita di pacchetti anche nella rete interna
<ryuujin> Misterioso: segui anche il consiglio di [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> tanto per escludere problemi hardware banali
<ryuujin> Misterioso: puo' essere anche che perdi pacchetti perche' qualcuno in rete sta saturando la banda
<ryuujin> pero' avresti dei tempi di risposta piu' lunghi
<ryuujin> hai il 74% di pacchetti persi!
<ryuujin> segui il consiglio di [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: prova anche a fare questo: ping -c 30 192.168.0.1
<Misterioso> ho un 70 mega fttc un technicolor
<[Enrico]> se perdi i pacchetti anche a pingare il tuo router non è la rete satura. Se non li perdi il problema è della tua connessione a internet
<Misterioso> ip statici nella rete
<Misterioso> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3PMZBWwiR
<[Enrico]> a me è capitato parecchie volte che fosse la connessione internet che perdeva i pacchetti. Chiami il supporto tecnico e te lo sistemano
<[Enrico]> non è una perdita locale
<Misterioso> 90 packets transmitted, 90 received, 0% packet loss, time 91018ms
<Misterioso> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.601/0.745/0.984/0.058 ms
<Misterioso> lo speedtest  mi da 73mb
<Misterioso> quello che non va è il browser mi fa attendere 10  15 secondi per ricaricare una pagina
<Misterioso> ho anche una fadio in streaming e va da dio
<Misterioso> radio
<Misterioso> rai2
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: non vuol dire niente. Hai una perdita di pacchetti, questo rende la connessione instabile. a volte va bene, a volte devi aspettare
<[Enrico]> al 75% la connessione è ancora usabile
<[Enrico]> anche se non va molto bene
<[Enrico]> normalmente non dovresti avere pacchetti persi
<Misterioso> allora devofare con telecom
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: prova a chiamarli, lo vedono se hai una perdita di pacchetti
<[Enrico]> ripeto a me è capitato più di una volta
<Misterioso> lo faccio
<[Enrico]> gli dici che hai la connessione instabile e che vedi pacchetti persi col test ping
<Misterioso> grazie per la dritta
<Misterioso> bene
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: puoi provare anche da Windows se vuoi. Ping c'è anche in Windows
<[Enrico]> tanto per farti togliere i dubbi
<Misterioso> non ho window è da 10 anni che non lo uso
<Misterioso> da dove vedi che lo sto usando?
<Misterioso> ho ubuntu 17.04
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: non lo vedo, hai detto che hai problemi anche da altri pc, ho solo assunto :)
<[Enrico]> che non* hai
<Misterioso> il portatile ha sempre 17.04
<Misterioso> poi ho 3 samsung galaxy 6
<[Enrico]> se gli altri pc non hanno problemi puoi controllare il ping anche la e vedere se è diverso
<Misterioso> un note 10
<[Enrico]> bene anche i samsung hanno il ping :)
<Misterioso> faccio anche quello
<ryuujin> Misterioso: anche dall'interno del router
<ryuujin> molti router hanno la posisbilit' di effettuare dei ping
<ryuujin> dalla loro interfaccia
<[Enrico]> vero vero
<Misterioso> dovrebbe avere questa possibilità anche il mio
<Misterioso> ho anche un nas qnap
<[Enrico]> tuttavia di solito fanno pochi ping, solo 3 o 4
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: dal qnap puoi fare login remoto via ssh e provare il ping da linea di comando
<Misterioso> approposito mi dici se vedi il mio sito    mgrandoni.anyip.sm
<Misterioso> dovrei avere aperto bene le porte
<[Enrico]> Misterioso: I viaggi di Marcello e Terry? si
<Misterioso> bene
<Misterioso> faccio un po di pprove   grazie della dritta
<[Enrico]> prego
<bicfly> si può installare il sistema su disco esterno
<ryuujin> si.. ma il bootloader sul disco principale
<blahh> enrico, eccomi...installato con partizioni auto...secure boot disattivato ma nulla
<blahh> ora sto rifacendo la usb di bootrepair per avere un log da consultare
<blahh> nulla da fare...posto qui il log
<blahh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25444976/
<blahh> questa volta sembra esserci ubuntu
<[Enrico]> blahh: stavolta ubuntu c'è. cosa succede quando fai il boot?
<[Enrico]> inoltre efibootmgr conferma che ubuntu è il default
<blahh> non succede nulla non si avvia proprio il grub
<[Enrico]> blahh: vuol dire che il tuo bios non trova il boot loader di ubuntu. Il procedimento è questo: bios -> shim -> grub -> linux. shim server per secure boot. Lo hai disabilitato secure boot?
<blahh> si il secure boot è disabilitato
<blahh> strano perchè l'ho avuto altre volte ubuntu in dual boot
<[Enrico]> blahh: beh se non arriva a grub il tuo BIOS non avvia shim
<[Enrico]> o lo rifiuta
<[Enrico]> blahh: ci sono bios che rifiutano tutto tranne windows boot manager
<[Enrico]> purtroppo
<blahh> capisco...
<[Enrico]> lenovo per esempio: https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html
<blahh> il mio in effetti è abbastanza strano come bios
<blahh> ha la partizione efi
<[Enrico]> blahh: la partizione efi è richiesta da tutti i sistemi EFI
<blahh> ma ho notato differenze notevoli in termini di "apertura" del bios stesso rispetto ad altri pc (es. acer)
<Gian4> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04 su mio pc ma non riesco a collegarmi a router
<[Enrico]> blahh: magari prova a cercare su google se qualcuno è riuscito ad usare ubuntu su quel modello
<blahh> sono riuscito io stesso
<[Enrico]> blahh: stai provando la 16.04 o la 17.04?
<blahh> 16.04
<[Enrico]> blahh: prova la 17.04... magari funziona meglio... non che abbia molte speranze ma...
<alevipri> Gian4 via cavo o wifi?
<blahh> non penso sia la versione il problema
<frakko> non riesco a rendere bootable una chiavetta usb da 4gb su cui è montata l'iso di ubuntu
<ryuujin> la divertenza
<Gian4> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ryuujin> Gian4: vai su e giu
<ryuujin> che problema hai?
<ryuujin> hai 3 minuti.. sto andando via
<Gian4> Da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu a nuova versione non riesco più a collegare mio pc wifi
<Gian4> adesso sto scrivendo da tablet
<ryuujin> ahi... su questo non so aiutarti. Ma mi pare che Ubuntu 17.04 abbia qualche problema con il wifi.
<ryuujin> Qualcuno che puo' aiutarti ci sara' sicuri
<ryuujin> Carlin0: l
<Gian4> il mio pc ha una chiavetta, vede il router ma non riesce a collegarsi
<blahh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25444976/
<blahh> non parte ubuntu
<matteo> blahh: dal BIOS fai partire l'altro disco
<matteo> il bootloader è su sdb e non su sda
<blahh> sdb è la chiavetta
<daniele_> ciao a tutti
<daniele_> ho un problema
<Guest66844> ho c reato una chiavetta usb con ubuntu 17.04 quando cerco di installare il sistema operativo non rileva il wifi
<davide86> Ciao, probabilmente il dispositivo utilizza un driver proprietario
<davide86> nel caso lo dovrai installare successivamente all'installazione
<Guest66844> ma a dire il vero nelle versioni precedenti il wifi l'ha sempre rilevato senza problemi
<davide86> controlla il modello della scheda wi-fi
<davide86> mmm+
<davide86> hai provato a rifare la chiavetta?
<Guest66844> più volte
<Carlin0> la 17.04 è buggata prova la 16.04
<davide86> e ad aggiornare la distro una volta installata?
<Carlin0> Guest66844, come prepari la chiavetta ?
<Guest66844> scaricato la versione di ubuntu 17.04 formattata le chiavetta e creata una nuova partizione con gparted ed ho preparato la chiavetta con Unetbootin
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato pure lui
<Carlin0> usa rufus da win
<Carlin0> o creatore dischi di avvio da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma cmq
<Carlin0> la 17.04 è buggata prova la 16.04
<Guest66844> scusate e chi mi dice che riesca a collegarmi ad internet una volta che ho installato il sistema operativo per fare l'aggiornamento?
<Carlin0> prova da live
<Guest66844> ah dimenticavo la preparazione della chiavetta viene fatta da ubuntu 17.04 32bit del portatile
<Guest66844> sempre hp
<Guest66844> come il fisso
<Carlin0> non usare unetbootin
<Guest66844> non uso windows da windows 7
<Carlin0> usa creatore dischi di avvio da ubuntu
<Guest66844> provo
<Guest66844> fatto stesso problema ho pro vato a collegare la chiavetta wifi rileva la rete ma messa la password non si connette
<Carlin0> ma con la 16.04 ?
<Guest66844> no la 17.04
<Carlin0> cosa non ti era chiaro di ... → 21:38:32<Carlin0> la 17.04 è buggata prova la 16.04
<Carlin0> vabbè ...
<Guest66844> devo riscaric arla
<Guest66844> fuuu
<Guest66844> ok ci proverò e vi faccio sapere
<blahh> qualcuno che mi sa dire come spostare il grub?
<gigirock> sudo
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-02
<stevr2it_> ciao ho un problema con la scheda wireless di un pc e ubuntu 17.04. il sistema la vede ma  gnome e unity no, non mi mostrano le reti, Ho provato varie soluzioni sul web ma nulla, mi aiutate?
<Carlin0> stevr2it_, la 17.04 è buggata
<domenico> buongiorno a tutti
<domenico> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<domenico> qualcuno disponibile?
<domenico> ????
<vfo> ciao, stavo provando a connettermi tramite vpn da terminale digitando "sudo openvpn --config .ovpn" ma non funziona qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<fabio_cc> !chat | vfo
<ubot-it> vfo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nuovolnx> Salve, il notebook hp 255 g5 è compatibile al 100% con debian 9.1? Tutto l'hardware viene riconosciuto automaticamente?
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, vedo che ti trovi anche in #debian-it, perché chiedi qui?
<nuovolnx> fabio_cc, trovo difficoltà ad avere risposte in merito
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, si ma qui sei evidentemente off topic
<fabio_cc> !chat | nuovolnx
<ubot-it> nuovolnx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nuovolnx> fabio_cc, ok
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, prova anche su #debian (in inglese)
<nuovolnx> fabio_cc, ho provato ieri però non mi sono stati di grande aiuto
<nuovolnx> fabio_cc, non posso rischiare di fare un acquisto e poi ritrovarmi un computer o notebook non capatibile
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, si si ho capito ma ripeto non è questo il posto per chiedere
<nuovolnx> fabio_cc, grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, prego
<Elks> QUALCUNO E' ESPERTO IN ARCHITETTURA DEL SOFTWARE?
<Edmond> Ciao, ho un CD con 14.04.4 L e vorrei installarlo su una chiavetta con 16 G di memoria, ma non ci salto fuori. Qualche dritta?
<fabio_cc> Edmond, non ti serve il cd, ma la immagine .iso
<fabio_cc> Edmond, vuoi creare una chiave usb avviabile?
<Edmond> Ah si? e dove la trovo? Sappi che a riguardo sono un vero ignorantone.
<Edmond> Si.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, la immagine .iso puoi scaricarla da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.5/
<fabio_cc> Edmond, non capisco perché usi la 14.04 però
<Edmond> Cosa mi consigli?
<fabio_cc> Edmond, attualmente la 16.04
<Edmond> E' valida per un PC del 2002 (ma con un bel potenziale). Se si mi manderesti l'immagine?
<fabio_cc> Edmond, cpu e ram?
<Edmond> Aspetta...
<Edmond> 200 Gb di Ram e cpu non ne ho la più pallida idea.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, 200 GB sarà l'hard disk
<fabio_cc> Edmond, così è impossibile rispondere
<Edmond> Non hai tutti i torti. Vada per il 14. Nel mentre provo a tirare giu qualche altro dato.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, non è tanto per il rilascio, ma se scegliere o meno una derivata
<fabio_cc> Edmond, io credo tu debba usare lubuntu
<fabio_cc> Edmond, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.3/release/
<Edmond> Interessante, quello più leggero?
<fabio_cc> Edmond, comunque, i requisiti minimi sono questi: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fabio_cc> Edmond, si
<Edmond> Sul link che mi hai inviato trovo tutto?
<fabio_cc> Edmond, si, guarda tu stesso
<Edmond> Grazie Fabio.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, per creare la chiavetta userai win o ubuntu?
<Edmond> Non lo so: il mio sistema operativo attuale è windows
<fabio_cc> Edmond, ok allora la creerai per forza da windows
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | Edmond
<ubot-it> Edmond: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> Edmond, con Rufus potrai creare la chiavetta
<Edmond> Grazie.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, prego, credo che tu ora abbia tutto
<fabio_cc> Edmond, sei sicuro che quel pc supporti il boot da usb? il 2002 è lontano...
<Edmond> Si, lo avevo gia fatto.
<fabio_cc> Edmond, ok
<fabio_cc> Edmond, suppongo che tu debba scaricare la versione a 32 bit, che nel dubbio va bene comunque
<fabio_cc> Edmond, non sapendo che processore hai, non so se sia a 32 o 64 bit
<Edmond> Si.
<Edmond> 32, se non ricordo male.
<Edmond> Sto scaricando questa  lubuntu-16.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> un pc del 2002 potrebbe anche non supportare boot da usb
<Edmond> Un mio amico mi preparò una chiavetta e funzionò.
<blahh> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-03
<endrix> gentilissimi ho bisogno del vs aiuto essendo poco esperto di ubuntu .ho in dual boot ubuntu e windos7 quando mi si apre la schermata di scelta ed invio windos non mi parte piu' fa una schermata nera senza dare errori e ritorna poi al grub di scelta mi sapete aiutare grazie
<Carlin0> endrix, direi che il problema riguarda windows ...
<Carlin0> e qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<endrix> essendo che non riesco ad entrare in windos posso risolvere con ubuntu visto che con ubunto navigo
<Carlin0> ma ubuntu infatti funziona
<Carlin0> !windows | endrix
<ubot-it> endrix: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<endrix> grazie a tutti
<endrix> grazie a tutti
<CentoottoAngelo> Salve a tutti
<CentoottoAngelo> Ragazzi posso chiedere un'informazione??
<CentoottoAngelo> Qualcuno sa perché quando faccio riavvia Ubuntu rimane fermo sulla schermata viola vuota
<mango> Salve, avrei un problema con Lubuntu. La connessione wifi non è stabile e non riesco a rimanere collegato per più di qualche minuto. Cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> mango, versione  ?
<mango> l'ultima LTS
<Mr_Pan> 16.04 ..
<mango> si esatto
<Mr_Pan> mango, in pratica si disconnette?   il segnale arriva pulito dove ti trovi con il pc  ?
<Mr_Pan> e' un problema che riscontri solo con il pc o anche con altri apparechci (cellulare e simili) ?
<mango> Sono praticamente nella stessa stanza del modem
<mango> Certe volte aggancia rimane connesso per qualche minuto
<Mr_Pan> mango, l unica cosa che mi viene in mente ... prova a disabilitare il protocollo IPV6 dalla configurazione di rete
<mango> Accade la stessa cosa se uso l'ethernet
<mango> il che è molto strano
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia network mangaer e il servizio networking
<Mr_Pan> mango, anche con la ethernet ? uhmm ..
<mango> esatto
<Mr_Pan> mango, inizia  a fare quello hce scritto su ..
<mango> ok
<mango> Comumque preciso che sto utilizzando una chiavetta wifi della tp-link
<Mr_Pan> mango, ah .,... modello  ?
<_Gianni> ti conviene fare i test prima solo con ethernet, e quando quello funziona passare al wifi
<mango> TL-WN823N
<mango> questo sarebbe il modello della chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> mango, lwggo in rete che con la 16.04 quella chiavetta NON funziona out-the-box ... ci devi smanettare
<Mr_Pan> mango, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4910964
<Mr_Pan> mango, per la connessione ethernet bisogna capire che scheda di rete monta il tuo pc
<mango> Diciamo che sto provando a riesumare un vecchio Toshiba Satellite a60
<mango> Comunque strano che non sia out the-box. Ha funzionato per pochissimo tempo
<Mr_Pan> mango, leggi il link  ...
<mango> ok
<mango> Provo le procedure, dovrò staccare il cavo ethernet dal pc fisso dal quale sto scrivendo.
<mango> Non ho altri cavi da usare :(
<AlessandroPC> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Mr_Pan> 9 secondi ... un record ...
<_Gianni> salve, da un po' di tempo (prima non lo faceva, e non ho fatto modifiche particolari) il mio macbook al primo avvio la mattina si blocca, mentre dopo un hard reset e un secondo tentativo parte correttamente. Sono un po' perplesso. COn "si blocca" intendo che arrivo alla schermata di grub, vedo qualche messaggio iniziale del kernel e poi lo schermo si spegne, come se fosse andato in ibernazione, non lasciandomi altra scelta se non spegnerlo di forza.
<_Gianni> Non so bene come comportarmi, ho fatto un video del messaggi per vedere se dava un errore prima di spegnersi, ma non ho visto niente di chiaramente fuori posto
<_Gianni> (ho fatto il video perchè non riesco a recuperare il dmesg precedente quando lo avvio correttamente, pur avendo impostato il sistema per mantenere i log vecchi. Quando chiedo il log precedente mi rimanda all'ultimo avvio riuscito saltando il "buco nero"=
<_Gianni> ..suggerimenti?
<enniorrr> ciao ragazzi! ho un pc che ha in dual boot ubuntu, windows e altre due distribuzioni minori. ora devo cedere il pc e devo metterlo a nuovo con solo windows
<enniorrr> potete darmi qualche dritta? ho provato a fare un ripristino del pc da windows .. ma si blocca
<Mr_Pan> enniorrr, formatta e reinstalla
<enniorrr> anche da usb?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> passa di la per favore
<enniorrr> ok, grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-27
<daw_> Salve, come cambio spazio di lavoro su ubuntu 18.04?
<sonne> daw_: ctrl+alt+su/giu' dovrebbe essere
<elmutzine> Ciao a tutti! E' per caso presente un amministratore del forum ubuntu-it? MI serve una info tecnica per accesso  al forum. Grazie Scusate se è la stanza errata.
<enzotib> elmutzine, questo non è il forum, se vuoi puoi andare in #ubuntu-it-forum
<enzotib> (che neanche è il forum, ma è più probabile che ci trovi qualcuno del forum)
<elmutzine> ok grazie!
<daw_> sonne, grazie mille
<mirco908> Salce
<mirco908> Salve
<mirco908> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<mirco908> Ho un problema con l'avvio di Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | mirco908
<ubot-it> mirco908: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<[Enrico]> mirco908: spiega il tuo problema, se qualcuno sa aiutarti risponde
<mirco908> Ieri sera ho spento il computer. Prima di spegnersi mi ha chiesto di installare alcuni aggiornamenti. All'avvio oggi, dopo il caricamento di Ubuntu mi compare una schermata nera con scritta la versione di Ubuntu seguita dal nome del pc e "tty1"
<mirco908> C'è un modo per allegare una foto qui così vi faccio vedere? Sono da telefono e ho il computer davanti... A scrivere tutto mi ci vuole mezza giornata
<[Enrico]> mirco908: puoi usare cose tipo imagebin, flick, google plus, google drive eccetera per condividere immagini
<[Enrico]> mandi qui il link
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mirco908> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TE5uddMnTVu8lUfIkMe3?signature=7c018b43413516140858304eae581b5b9023ac8880d1678ff20cf7edb9363a80&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MzUzODc3MTh9
<mirco908> Dovrei essere riuscito ad inviarla. Se riusciste ad aiutarmi ve ne sarei grato. Sto scrivendo la tesi di laurea e non posso assolutamente perderla
<[Enrico]> mirco908: ti auguro in bocca al lupo (sia per la soluzione del problema che per la tesi). Io purtroppo ora devo uscire. ciao
<enzotib> mirco908, per prima cosa ti conviene fare un backup della tesi
<mirco908> Come faccio se non posso entrare nel sistema operativo?
<enzotib> in effetti sei entrato, ma in modalità testo anziché grafica
<mirco908> Ok, da qui come faccio?
<enzotib> qualc è il nome del file o dei file che devi salvare? hai una pendrive con spazio libero?
<mirco908> Il nome del file lo ricordo e ho un pen drive con spazio libero
<enzotib> mirco908, ti ricordi anche in quale cartella è?
<mirco908> Era sulla scrivania, o sul desktop.. Non sono molto esperto di ubuntu
<enzotib> mirco908, scrivi: ls -l Scrivania
<mirco908> Il simbolo prima della "s" è la lettera elle oppure la barra dritta
<mirco908> ?
<mirco908> (scusa l'ignoranza)
<enzotib> è una ELLE, anche dopo il trattino c'è una ELLE
<enzotib> elle minuscola
<mirco908> Ok grazie
<enzotib> ls sta per list
<enzotib> ti farà vedere l'elenco dei file presenti sul tuo desktop
<mirco908> Ok ci sono
<mirco908> Vedo i file
<enzotib> ok, ora inserisci la pendrive
<enzotib> (se non l'hai già fatto)
<mirco908> Fatto, inserita la pen drive
<enzotib> mirco908, scrivi "mount" e premi invio, poi fai uno screenshot e mandamenlo
<mirco908> Senza scrivere il nome del file?
<enzotib> no, solo mount, mi serve per capire il path della pendrive
<mirco908> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HWhQJGtZTkSy6zqgWpaL?signature=3f28db08b03fb0b508fb5d4b9adfa3b1bc4bca3df3982fdedde46ae252d74ebc&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MzUzODg4MDB9
<enzotib> mirco908, mi pare che non sia montata, mostrami l'output del comando: lsblk
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> riguardo al bios/uefi.. c'e' differenza tra la 16.04 e la 18.04 ?
<Mr_Pan> sacarde> in che senso
<Mr_Pan> il bios e'una cosa la versione di ubuntu un'altra..
<sacarde> mi dicono, sulklo stesso pc, la versione 1604 chiede se si vuol usare bios o uefi
<sacarde> la 1804 no
<sacarde> forse lo autorileva?
<Mr_Pan> sacarde> lo rileva
<AeternusIgnis> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Jacogreg> Ho installato sul mio netbook asus eeepc 1005ha Ubuntu 16.04 LTS tramite live usb per poi aggiornarlo alla versione 18.04 tramite normale aggiornamento software. Tuttavia dopo l’aggiornamento all’apertura del mio pc la schermata rimane per un breve tempo bloccata sulla schermata Viola con la scritta Ubuntu e i cinque puntini di caricamento per poi
<Jacogreg> continuare a bloccarsi in una schermata nera. Accedendo tramite TAB al grub riesco ad accedere al computer solamente in modalità recovery tuttavia riscontrando ulteriori problemi di risoluzione che mi rendono difficile la visualizzazione dello schermo e che prima dell’aggiornamento non ho mai riscontrato. Come posso fare https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE
<Jacogreg> KXy9ZjmFV
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-28
<remix_tj> Ciao,
<remix_tj> ho appena fatto upgrade da 16.04.5 a 18.04.1 e ho perso la funzionalità delle icone di stato in alto sulla barra. Prima usavo gnome3 con TopIconsPlus ma non sembra più funzionare. Ora dovrebbe esserci l'appindicator nativo, ma non ho capito se va o no
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, appindicator di default funziona
<remix_tj> eh ho dovuto installare questa estensione https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/615/appindicator-support/ ma volevo usare le orbe standard di ubuntu
<remix_tj> *robe
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, topicon non funziona gia´dalla 17.10
<remix_tj> non è che magari mi manca qualche pezzo a seguito dell'upgrade?
<remix_tj> si si infatti, ma mi aspettavo di trovare un estensione già funzionante
<remix_tj> installata
<remix_tj> io ho gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<remix_tj> ma boh
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, io uso xfce quindi non ti so dire
<Mr_Pan> xfce ha la sua gestione icone funzionante
<remix_tj> magari l'estensione non è attiva
<remix_tj> risolto
<remix_tj> ho installato gnome-tweak e si vede che l'estensione di ubuntu è disattivata. L'ho attivata al posto di quella installata dal sito di gnome e fatto Alt-F2 e r
<remix_tj> che ti fa il restart della shell e tutto è ok ora
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, ok
<sacarde> ciao
<christian33> Ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedervi come si può cambiare il colore del grub, cambiare cioè il viola (di default) con un altro colore
<christian33> utilizzo la versione di ubuntu 18.04.1
<sacarde> come vedo quale e' il default target si systemd?
<Mr_Pan> christian33, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat pe rfavore
<Mr_Pan> !chat | christian33
<ubot-it> christian33: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<christian33> ok
<sacarde> type startx
<Mr_Pan> [10:49:48] <sacarde> type startx    ?
<sacarde> ops ,
<Delfino83> Salve ragazzi ma se il mio pc non accetta la versione a 64 bit di ubuntu come posso installare ubuntu
<glpiana> Delfino83, se il tuo pc ha architettura 32bit puoi optare per le derivate più leggere
<glpiana> Delfino83, guarda qui: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Delfino83> glpiana grazie mille vedo subito tu che mi consigli?
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, non accetta perche´e´ 32 bit?!
<Carlin0> anche la mini iso ...
<Delfino83> si Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, processore e ram  ?
<glpiana> Delfino83, cambia solo la grafica, va a gusti personali. io personalmente uso lubuntu, ma xubuntu è ben poco diversa a livello di risorse impegnate
<Delfino83> Intel i7-4510u Ram 8 GB
<Carlin0> i7 non può essere a 32 bit dai
<Mr_Pan> Set di istruzioni
<Mr_Pan> 64-bit
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, con procio 4/ ram installi quello che vuoi ed e´ovviamente 64 bit
<Delfino83> infatti
<Delfino83> io ho windows 10 64bit ma virtual box mi dice che non è l'architettura corretta
<glpiana> virtualbox?
<glpiana> che c'entra virtualbox?
<Delfino83> si lo voglio mettere in virtuale
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, stai instalalndo linux in VM  ?
<Delfino83> si
<Mr_Pan> qua si da supporto solo a instalalzioni reali
<Mr_Pan> per problemi con macchhine virtuali sei nel posto sbagliato
<Delfino83> ah allora scusate
<Carlin0> e cmq basta che imposti vbox per un os a 64
<glpiana> Delfino83, comuqnue, quando configuri la macchina, scegli linux a 64 bit, non a 32
<Delfino83> non ci sta scritto 64bit
<glpiana> !chat | Delfino83
<ubot-it> Delfino83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietro> salve
<Mr_Pan> ciao pietro
<pietro> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<pietro> ho scaricato ubuntu dal vostro sito ufficiale per precisione la versione 18.04.1, la ho spostata sul desktop e on il click destro del muouse ho fatto masterizza immagine disco su un disco totalmente vergine, in seguito ho messo il disco sull'altro computer ma l'altro computer non lo riconosceva, poi ho rimasterizzato lo stesso disxo perche ho visto
<pietro>  che in realta non c'era nessun file su, ora lo sto rimasterizando, ma cosa devo fare per installare corretamente ubuntu?
<pietro> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<pietro> !iso
<Mr_Pan> pietro sei da windows  ?
<pietro> si
<Mr_Pan> devi usare Rufus per masterizzare
<Mr_Pan> la iso sul cd
<pietro> cosa è?
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> leggi
<pietro> dove posso scaricarlo?
<Mr_Pan> !rufus
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pietro> no a me serve per dvd no usb
<pietro> scusi mr pan ma rufus è per usb no dvd
<pietro> come faccio per dvd?
<Carlin0> rileggi la chat pietro
<pietro> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Mr_Pan> pietro, ti avevamo giá dato il link per dvd
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> hai letto  ?
<Mr_Pan> usa  infrarecorder #
<pietro> si ma rufus è per usb
<pietro> no dvd
<Mr_Pan> pietro ohi ... leggi
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> usa infrarecorder
<pietro> ora leggo e ti faccio sapere
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, sei riuscito a creare il dvd  ?
<Delfino831> Mr_Pan ho immagine iso
<Mr_Pan> Delfino831, quella la avevi ure prima ...
<Mr_Pan> dovevi creare il dvd ... e´quello che avevi chiesto
<Delfino831> no avevo chiesto come virtualizzare
<Mr_Pan> ah si ..
<Carlin0> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Mr_Pan> plof!
<sacarde> come e' possibile che non parta gnome, e non trovo errori tra i servizi?
<sacarde> gdm dovrebbe darmi errore, no?
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-29
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> che ne dite di questo? https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/60655/problemma-avvio-xubuntu-errore-kernel
<[Enrico]> sacarde: l'errore riguarda a spectre v2 non è un errore è solo un'informazione. b43 è il driver della wireless se non funziona non impedisce il funzionamento del resto del sistema, semplicemente non funziona la wireless. Se hai già installato i firmware mancanti sei a posto
<[Enrico]> sacarde: se ancora non si avvia quegli errori non sembrano essere correlati
<sacarde> se ci fossero errori in gdm o Xorg li vedrei sei servizi, no? systemctl --failed
<[Enrico]> sacarde: in systemctl --failed vedi i servizi che hanno fallito ad avviarsi. Se ci sono errori in Xorg meglio controllare nel log di Xorg, con systemctl non li vedi
<sacarde> sembra che non si avvii neanche gdm
<[Enrico]> sacarde: se fai systemctl status gdm dice che il servizio è abilitato?
<sacarde> glielo chiedo
<sacarde> avete fatto caso se gli aggiornamenti hanno creato piu' problemi del solito?
<sacarde> quelli dal 1604 al 1804
<sacarde> [Enrico], sembra ancora peggio
<sacarde> appare grub e si pianta dopo quel messaggio
<nicvac> Buongiorno, il mio ubuntu è bloccato: cursore a forma di X e nessuna operazione possibile. Qualcuno ha tempo\voglia di soccorermi? Grazie.
<glpiana> il mouse si muove ancora?
<nicvac> Si
<glpiana> in seguito a cosa si è verificato il problema?
<nicvac> Stavo aggiornando da 16 a 18
<nicvac> al riavvio questa sorpresa
<nicvac> ho il 18.04 su chiave usb...
<glpiana> nicvac, che ubuntu usi? la versione con unity o una versione derivata, tipo xfce, lxde o altro?
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, avevi dei PPA nella vecchia configurazione?!
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> se si ti dico subito che andavano disattivati e probabilmente sono la causa o una delle cause dei tuoi problemi al riavvio
<nicvac> molto tecnico: non sono programmatore...
<nicvac> sinceramente speravo di poter reinstallare ex novo conservando i file in una cartella
<glpiana> nicvac, io ti sto chiedendo se hai ubuntu oppure lubuntu xubuntu o altro. Mr_Pan ti chiede se avevi software proveniente da archivi esterni
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, hai la /home separata  ?
<nicvac> di solito faccio questo proprio perchè non sono sufficientemente esperto
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, se ha la /home separata allora reinstalla da zero scegliendo partizionamento manuale e non formattare la /home ---
<Mr_Pan> seconda opzione ... prendi un live cd avvii   copi il contenuto della tua /home su un hd esterno ...
<nicvac> Ecco, questa è la soluzione che preferisco! Mi potete suggerire come?
<Mr_Pan> pialli tutto e reinstalli
<nicvac> Ho alcuni file che non devo perdere, quindi vorrei reinstallare senza azzerare il contenuto...
<nicvac> (non ho un HD esterno)
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, e dove vorresti copiare i tuoi dati!?
<glpiana> una opzione è, se non hai la home separata, avviata l'installazione e giunti alle opzioni di partizionamento, andare su manuale, selezionare la partizione dove hai ubuntu, fare modifica -> filesystem ext4, usa come / e non formattare
<glpiana> in questo modo tiene la home e elimina tutto il resto, per installarci sopra il nuovo sistema
<nicvac> Bene! Attualmente non ho modo di comunicare con la macchina...
<Mr_Pan> nicvac,  ?
<nicvac> Intendo dire che lo farei al volo, ma non so come partire
<glpiana> nicvac, metti la tua chiavetta usb con ubuntu e avvii il pc, che va impostato perchè parta da usb
<nicvac> vedo solo l'immagine che avevo come sfondo, e ora neppure il puntatore...
<glpiana> ah beh, ctrl+alt+f2 e quando hai la schermata nera davanti, ctrl+alt+canc
<nicvac> parto...
<nicvac> ...non mi ha cagato nemmeno di striscio: è tornato a caricare il sys e vedo nuovamente lo sfondo...
<glpiana> nicvac, allora intanto che sei lì, fai sta prova. premi ctrl+alt+f2. dimmi se arrivi al login testuale
<nicvac> no
<glpiana> che fa?
<nicvac> sfondo...
<glpiana> nicvac, rifai come hai fatto prima e cerca di entrare nel bios per decidere la sequenza di avvio (dovresti vedere che tasto dice di premere o per il bios o per il boot, F2 F8 CANC DEL aseconda del pc)
<nicvac> ...lenovo b50, non ne ho idea: posso provarle tutte una alla volta. Parto...
<nicvac> ctrl alt canc
<nicvac> mi ha portato in una schermata viola
<nicvac> si è mosso da se
<nicvac> schermata nera (non ho fatto in tempo a selez una delle 3 opzioni)
<nicvac> schermata nera passata
<nicvac> siamo tornati allo sfondo
<nicvac> pag viola:
<nicvac> ubuntu
<nicvac> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<nicvac> sistem setup
<nicvac> quale?
<nicvac> (il titolo della schermata è: GNU GRUB versione 2.02 beta 2 -36ubuntu3.18)
<nicvac> il setup sembra interessante, ma non mi fido a metterci le mani da solo...
<glpiana> nicvac, no, prima di quella schermata il tuo pc deve mostrarti altro
<nicvac> prima di GNU GRUB?
<Botolo> !caps | nicvac
<ubot-it> nicvac: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> nicvac, sì, in pratica tra il momento in cui il pc si riaccende e la schermata di grub
<nicvac> ops, scusate, volevo riportare fedelmente i caratteri, evito da ora in poi
<glpiana> nicvac, vedi se sto link ti è utile https://support.lenovo.com/cy/it/solutions/ht103058
<nicvac> grazie lo apro subito...
<nicvac> grande! sono nel bios!
<nicvac> normal startup
<nicvac> bios setup
<nicvac> boot menu
<nicvac> system recovery
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, boot bios
<Mr_Pan> devi mettere al primo posto la usb
<Mr_Pan> poi F10 salvi esci e riavvii
<nicvac> boot menu oppure bios  setup?
<glpiana> boot menu
<glpiana> immagino...
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, boot menu ...sbagliato a scrivere
<nicvac> boot manager
<nicvac> (la pagina attuale)
<nicvac> ho le seguenti tre opzioni:
<nicvac> ubuntu (st500lt012-1dg142)
<Mr_Pan> devi trovare qualcosa tipoo    Boot Order ...
<Mr_Pan> hd attuale
<Mr_Pan> seagate 500 gb ...
<nicvac> efi network 0 for ipv4
<nicvac> efi network 0 for ipv6
<Mr_Pan> niente voce pe rusb ?!
<nicvac> solo le tre che ho scritto
<nicvac> potrei aver salvato il file sbagliato sulla usb?
<glpiana> nicvac, come hai preparato la usb?
<nicvac> ho scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale
<nicvac> ora ti dico il nome di preciso
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, leggi qua la guida ufficiale lenovo (sotto per sistemi  lenovo)
<Mr_Pan> https://support.lenovo.com/cy/it/solutions/ht103058
<Mr_Pan> viene spiegato passo passo per avviare usb
<nicvac> ok
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, il nome del file non serve --- e´quello
<Mr_Pan> dipende da come hai preparato la usb
<Caterpillar> [Enrico]: per caso hai avuto modo di provare il nuovo Steam che permette di usare giochi windows su linux?
<Caterpillar> sto per iniziare a indagare su cosa serve per aggiornare lo steam già presente nei repo Fedora in maniera tale da realizzare il supporto per proton
<glpiana> Caterpillar, per cortesia, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicvac> le impostazioni risultano già corrette: ho salvato uscendo ma non ho modificato nulla.
<nicvac> non vedo nessuna voca usb.
<glpiana> nicvac, allora concentriamoci sulla usb. hai scricato il file e poi che hai fatto? lo hai copiato tal quale o hai usato un programma?
<nicvac> se capisco bene ho sbagliato a preparare usb
<nicvac> copiato e basta
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, se prepari la usb d aun pc Windows leggi qua
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nicvac> ho fatto tutto per benino e ora sono nell'ubuntu da usb     :)    grazie
<nicvac> scelgo installa...
<Mr_Pan> si
<nicvac> ...
<nicvac> gli ho consentito la connessione a internet per scaricare
<nicvac> gli permetto di aggiornare durante l'install...
<nicvac> ora mi dice "attenzione" (scritto in rosso)
<nicvac> dice che è già installato il 18.04 e propone tre differenti soluz:
<nicvac> elimina ubuntu e reinstalla
<nicvac> installa ubuntu a fianco ad ubuntu
<nicvac> cancella il disco ed installa ubuntu (attenz verrano cancellati i file)
<nicvac> ...io sceglierei la prima visto che l'installaz\aggiornamento non è andata a buon fine
<nicvac> in fondo, alla voce "altro" :
<nicvac> "è possibile creare o ridimensionare partizioni"
<nicvac> ci interessa?
<Carlin0> dipende cosa vuoi fare tu nicvac
<nicvac> riassumo:
<glpiana> nicvac, devi scegliere il partizionamento manuale
<nicvac> allora spunto "altro"
<nicvac> scopro che era la quarta opzione
<nicvac> proseguo?
<glpiana> nicvac, selezioni la partizione e poi cerchi il tasto per modificarla
<nicvac> (spero di essere chiaro)
<glpiana> trovato?
<nicvac> device per l'installazione del boot loader:
<glpiana> no, quello no modificarlo
<nicvac> ah, ok
<glpiana> nicvac, seleziona la partizione di ubuntu e poi dovresti vedere il tasto "modifica" o "cambia" o "change" o altro
<glpiana> a destra del "+ -"
<nicvac> sì è come dici tu
<nicvac> ti do l'elenco:
<glpiana> nicvac, bene, la prima voce riguarda il filesystem. dal menu scegli ext4 (perchè già dovrebbe essere in ext4)
<nicvac> e la modifico? (clicco modifica?)
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> l'importante è che non metti la spunta di fianco a formatta
<nicvac> lo eviterò come la peste
<nicvac> dimensione 495357
<nicvac> posso solo cliccare sul meno (il più non è attivo)
<glpiana> nicvac, no no!
<nicvac> ok, poi c'è:
<glpiana> nicvac, dei selezionare la partizione, cliccare su modifica, impostare il file system a ext4
<nicvac> usare come
<glpiana> a questo punto ti appare la voce aggiuntiva "usare come" o qualcosa di simile
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> devi scegliere dal menu " / "
<nicvac> apro la tendina?
<glpiana> yes
<nicvac> l'elenco è lungo
<glpiana> sì, ma / è una delle prime voci
<nicvac> era impostato su "non usare la partiz"
<glpiana> e tu scegli /
<nicvac> non c'è
<nicvac> trascrivo elenco?
<glpiana> nicvac, hai modo di fare una foto allo schermo?
<nicvac> ci stavo pensando...sì ma poi la posso caricare qui?
<glpiana> !image | nicvac
<ubot-it> nicvac: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> nicvac, ok scusami
<glpiana> a "usare come" corrisponde la scelta del filesystem, quindi è lì che scegli ext4
<nicvac> http://prntscr.com/ko82n1
<glpiana> nicvac, ok, come dicevo sopra mi sono sbagliato. da quel menu scegli ext4
<nicvac> annulla?
<glpiana> poi ti appare un'altra voce. lì scegli /
<glpiana> no, non annullare, scegli ext4
<nicvac> non capisco: io lo ho selezionato, o gli dico ripristina oppure installa oppure indietro oppure esci
<nicvac> (avendo evitato modifica)
<glpiana> nicvac, io ero rimasto ancora alla partizione: selezionata la partizione, scelto usa come ext4 e punto di mount " / ". tu sei andato oltre?
<nicvac> se guardi la foto vedi dove sono
<glpiana> nicvac, se sei lì puoi scegliere "filesystem ext4" da quel menu a tendina
<nicvac> (lafinestrina modifica l'ho chiusa senza bisogno di cliccare annulla)
<nicvac> come vedi dalla foto l'ho fatto
<nicvac> ora le mie possibilità sono:
<nicvac> ripristina
<nicvac> esci
<nicvac> indietro
<nicvac> installa
<glpiana> nicvac, frena
<glpiana> nicvac, se hai scelto filesystem ext4, ti è apparsa sotto un'altra opzione, il punto di mount. se non è apparsa, riseleziona la partizione e clicca di nuovo su modifica
<nicvac> se capisco bene gli devo dire installa       http://prntscr.com/ko8brg
<glpiana> nicvac, clicca su modifica, usa come ext4 e poi scegli il punto di mount " / "
<nicvac> usa come / file system ext4 con journaling
<nicvac> (era nascosto in foto)
<nicvac> nel punto di mount scrivo io /
<glpiana> perfetto, ora vai avanti con installa
<nicvac> dove c'è l'opzione "formatta la partizione" non metto la spunta
<jk^> vi ricordate la sintassi del comando smartctl per controllare gli hd?
<glpiana> no, non mettere la spunta, se metti la spunta formatta e perdi i dati
<nicvac> avevo intuito
<nicvac> http://prntscr.com/ko8icl
<glpiana> nicvac, hai modificato altro oltre alla partizione con sopra ubuntu?
<nicvac> sono sicuro al 90% di non aver fatto nessuna modifica
<glpiana> nicvac, per sicurezza, clicca su "indietro" e mandami un'immagine dello stato del disco
<nicvac> l'unico labile dubbio è sul"device per l'install del boot loader"
<nicvac> ok
<nicvac> siamo partiti da qui      http://prntscr.com/ko8mva
<nicvac> (e ci sono ritornato)
<glpiana> nicvac, non voglio conoscerne il motivo :D
<nicvac> :) mi confermi ext4?
<glpiana> ripeti l'operazione, seleziona sda2, scegli filesystem ext4, scegli punto di mount " / " e poi clicca su installa evitando le spunte su "Formattare"
<glpiana> se ti da ancora l'avviso, prosegui, tanto non possiamo dargli una nuova tabella di partizioni, perderesti tutti i dati
<nicvac> fatto
<nicvac> gli do installa?
<glpiana> sì, installa
<nicvac> ovviamente ripete l'avviso
<nicvac> avanti?
<glpiana> nicvac, procedi
<nicvac> nuovo avviso, scatto foto...
<glpiana> nicvac, se è quello che dice che andrà a rimuovere le varie directory bin lib boot etc etc è giusto, prosegui
<nicvac> più o meno quello, sì, procedo?
<glpiana> procedi
<nicvac> ora chiede: "scrivere le modifiche sui dischi?"
<Mr_Pan> SI!
<glpiana> sì
<nicvac> (vuole formattare la partiz n°3)
<glpiana> giusto
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> frena
<glpiana> vorrà formattare la swap
<glpiana> prendi una schermata per sicurezza
<nicvac> troppo tardi...
<glpiana> ma tu non avevi messo la spunta a formattare, vero?
<nicvac> evitata come la morte
<Mr_Pan> swap
<nicvac> cosa significa swap?
<Mr_Pan> nicnav la partizione dove fa swap il disco
<nicvac> ...rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo...
<Mr_Pan> vai vai ...
<nicvac> aspetto a cantar vittoria per scaramanzia...
<Mr_Pan> oramai non si torna indietro
<nicvac> ...
<nicvac> ha l'aria di essere un'operazione lunghetta...
<Carlin0> dipende dal tuo hardware
<Mr_Pan> Mr_Pan, si accomoda con popcorn e bibitie varie
<nicvac> a proposito: dove lo mando il cesto di ringraziamento?
<glpiana> :D
<Carlin0> dopo glpiana ti da il suo IBAN per il bonifico
<Mr_Pan> nicvac, in privato poi ti mandero´indirizzo  :D
<Mr_Pan> e codice paypal
<nicvac> e per segnalare agli sviluppatori linux? (durante gli aggiornamenti diceva di non riuscire a mandare report)
<Carlin0> /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<nicvac> non è un link: non mi apre nulla. nemmeno a googlearlo!?
<glpiana> nicvac, è un comando da dare qui in chat
<nicvac> sì ho visto
<nicvac> quindi è fatto, giusto?
<nicvac> ...appena finita l 'install controllo se ci sono ancora i file e vi informo...
<glpiana> ok
<nicvac> errore nel ripristinare le appinstallate
<glpiana> cosa ti propone?
<_Loki_> buonasera a tutti
<_Loki_> un mio amico mi ha dato questo pc da formattare e metterci dentro ubuntu. Ora ha un windows 7.  Usando la chiavetta per provare ubuntu in live, non mi vede la scheda wireless. come posso fare? di seguito le proprietà del pc
<_Loki_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bz7xbd47Qk/
<_Loki_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6YHJS6XQk4/
<Carlin0> _Loki_, installa e poi sistemi i driver dopo ...
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<_Loki_> grazie
<_Loki_> proverò
<_Loki_> buona giornata a tutti
<sacarde> [Enrico], sembra risolto... ripristinando il firmware ?!?!
<Mr_Pan> sacarde, !?
<jk^> ciao, sto tentanto di dare il comando fsck
<jk^> ho scritto: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda
<jk^> ma mi dice che è in uso
<jk^> come lo smonto? sono da live usb
<jk^> scusate ho scritto: sudo fsck -v /dev/sda
<jk^> non "-a"
<Carlin0> sudo umount /dev/sda
<jk^> grazie
<jk^> esce scritto not mounted
<jk^> e poi sotto "in use"
<jk^> boh
<jk^^> Carlin0:
<jk^^> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<jk^^> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -v /dev/sda fsck from util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) /dev/sda is in use. e2fsck: Impossibile continuare, operazione annullata.
<Carlin0> jk^^, mount | grep sda
<Carlin0> e vedi che partizioni sono montate
<Carlin0> poi con umount le smonti
<jk^^> Carlin0: non succede niente lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ mount | grep sda lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo mount | grep sda lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<Carlin0> perchè sudo ?
<Carlin0> jk^^, metti in paste sudo fdisk -l
<jk^^> pensavo volesse qualche autorizzazione
<jk^^> Carlin0:
<jk^^> https://pastebin.com/raw/QwCb80pG
<jk^^> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> jk^^, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jk^^> non devo mettere pure la -v (verbosità)?
<jk^^> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1 lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -v /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) /dev/sda1 contiene un file system con errori, controllo forzato. Resize inode not valid.  Ricrea<s>?
<Carlin0> dai sempre si
<Carlin0> o yes
<jk^^> Carlin0: mi diceva /dev/sda1 is mounted. e allora ho dato prima il comando per smontare, spero d'averlo scritto bene
<jk^^> è che vado pure un po' di fretta
<jk^^> cmq ora sta controllando, lo lascio controlllare
<jk^^> Carlin0: c ' è un modo per dare "s" a tutto^
<jk^^> ?
<jk^^> farlo uno alla volta è impeditivo
<jk^^> proibitivo
<clode> salve a tutti...sono nuovo! premetto che ho appena formattato il pc ma si comporta come se non fosse connesso...in rete naviga ma non scarica aggiornameti e programmi. Ringrazio anticipatamente chi provera ad aiutarmi.
<clode88> salve a tutti...sono nuovo! premetto che ho appena formattato il pc ma si comporta come se non fosse connesso...in rete naviga ma non scarica aggiornameti e programmi. Ringrazio anticipatamente chi provera ad aiutarmi.
<Ap4ssot> ciao mi succede una cosa stranissima al login la password viene scritta da sola è la prima lettera della mia password che viene ribattuta infinite volte. poi si ferma e posso cancellare e scrivere finalmente la passwrd kaspersky non trova niente, windows defender neanche la tastiera funziona
<Ap4ssot> questa cosa mi succede da parecchio
<Ap4ssot> ma l'ho sempre sottovalutata. vorrei risolverla
<Ap4ssot> ho sbagliato canale
<Ap4ssot> scusatemi!
<pippuccio76> Salve nel pc ho due dischi da 500 per una nuova installazione come lo partizione
<pippuccio76> *partiziono ?
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76> tieni un disco per la /  e l'altro ci metti /home
<Mr_Pan> anche se 500 GB per / sono veramente sprecati ... in media 30/40 GB ci stai dentro tranquillo
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76> a questo punto ti conviene usare LVM cosi lei vede con un unico volume
<Mr_Pan> ti tieni 50 GB (per stare larghi) per la /
<Mr_Pan> e tutto il resto lo metti a /home
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan: e come faccio lvm ?
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76> in fase di installazione te lo chiede ... puoi selezionare LVM
<Mr_Pan> al momento del partizionamento
<pippuccio76> di solito io partiziono in / , home e swap ora come faccio?
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan : LVM lo fa comunque di un solo disco...
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-30
<sadmo> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, ciao
<sadmo> come andiamo Mr_Pan?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sadmo> si, lo so Mr_Pan chiedevo per educazione
<sadmo> comunque
<sadmo> dalla 18 non riesco più ad installare Ubuntu
<sadmo> avvio solo in nomodeset. Il problema è il driver nVidia
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, specifica...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<sadmo> veramente non riesco più ad installare nessuna distro tranne mint
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, avvia install con nomodeset e poi segui la guida e installa i driver nvidia
<sadmo> fatto
<sadmo> le ho provate tutte
<sadmo> installazione manuale, automatica
<sadmo> tutto, veramente.
<sadmo> quella guida che hai postato è antica, comunque. I driver sono arrivati alla versione 394 mi pare
<sadmo> installo i driver in modalità nomodeset e poi non riesco più ad avviare
<sadmo> nè in modalità normale nè in modalità nomodeset
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, prova cosi ...
<Mr_Pan> avvia con nomodeset
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Mr_Pan> e poi
<Mr_Pan> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Mr_Pan> riavvia
<sadmo> non posso purgare i driver nvidia perchè dopo installati non posso più avviare in nomodeset
<sadmo> avvio e schermo nero
<sadmo> ho una 1070 ed un processore kaby lake, non so se possa essere utile
<sadmo> secondo me è un problema di compatibilità dei driver col kernel
<sadmo> o che ne so
<sadmo> il kernel fa a cazzotti col processore
<sadmo> non so più che pensare
<sadmo> ma fanno questo TUTTE le distro. Solo ed esclusivamente Mint parte
<sadmo> installa il driver e va
<sadmo> però l'hardware viaggia a temperature sproporzionate
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, comunuqe ssul sito nvidia vedo disponibile come ultima versione stabile la 390 ...
<sadmo> eh questa è un'altra cosa che non ho capito
<Mr_Pan> 390.77 e la 396 BETA
<sadmo> perchè se vai sul sito nvidia ti da una versione
<sadmo> se lo raggiungi tramite una guida di fedora
<sadmo> ti da mi pare la 394
<sadmo> però non come beta
<sadmo> come stabile
<Mr_Pan> https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/137276
<sadmo> vabbè che comunque non funziona... quindi è la stessa cosa
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, prima di metter ei driver hai esegui update di tutto il sistema ?  (dist-upgrade ecc =
<sadmo> yes... ho fatto anche quello
<sadmo> veramente le ho tentate tutte, Mr_Pan
<sadmo> mi sono fatto pure l'installazione a mano entrando col level 3
<sadmo> da riga di comando a mano
<Carlin0> sadmo, veramente nomodeset andrebbe usato senza driver proprietari e magari tolto dopo averli installati
<sadmo> si però se tu vedi che col driver proprietario che hai installato non parte tenti di fare partire col nomodeset
<sadmo> e quello che osservavo era appunto che nemmeno con nomodeset dopo aver installato i driver proprietari parte
<Carlin0> e col nomodeset senza driver ?
<sadmo> senza driver parte
<Carlin0> senza nvidia intendo
<sadmo> ma come installi i driver s'imballa tutto e non parte più una mazza
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, tienilo senza driver prorpietari ..
<sadmo> eh c''a risoluzione a 1024x768 :D
<Carlin0> si vede che non sono adeguati , cmq non sei il primo che dice questa cosa ... in parecchi ultimamente hanno problemi con le nvidia
<Carlin0> sadmo, ma ti propone un tipo solo di driver ?
<sadmo> si
<sadmo> ubuntu mi propone i driver 390
<sadmo> e basta
<sadmo> la cosa curiosa che dicevo prima, Carlin0, è che gli stessi driver su Mint funzionano perfettamente
<sadmo> su tutte le altre distro no
<sadmo> e questa cosa non me la spiego veramente
<Carlin0> che modello di scheda è?
<sadmo> 1070
<Carlin0> bhe qui le altre distro sono OT
<sadmo> per dirti... capì?
<sadmo> qual'è l'elemento che lo fa andare su Mint e su tutte le altre no?
<Carlin0> è quella serie che da problemi cmq ne ho già sentiti diversi con la 1050
<Carlin0> con la 1050 senza nomodeset non avvii nemmeno la live
<Carlin0> sadmo, moduli de kernel diversi o qualcosa di diverso nel pacchetto nvidia
<sadmo> e pure io sono nella stessa situazione
<sadmo> senza nomodeset non avvio niente
<francesco_> salve
<Mr_Pan> francesco_, ciao
<francesco_> ragazzi, ho una domanda per voi. Ho un vps con ubuntu 17.04 installato e vorrei aggiornare al nuovo Ubuntu 18.04
<francesco_> usando do-upgrade-release non funziona ed ho letto che è perché bisogna prima passare a ubuntu 17.10
<francesco_> se invece reinstallassi 16.04, potrei aggiornare a 18.04 usando do-upgrade-release?
<francesco_> (Vi chiederete perché non reinstallare direttamente 18.04, perché il vps mi dà come reinstallazioni possibili solo 16.04 e 17.04 come versioni di ubuntu e farla a mano non mi sembra il caso, perché ho paura di non settare bene tutti i dischi che servono ecc)
<glpiana> francesco_, non so cosa sia e come funzioni vps, ma da 16.04 puoi passare a 18.04 direttamente
<francesco_> grazie
<glpiana> francesco_, però, dovendo comunque reinstallare...
<glpiana> potresti provare un gioco sporco, andando a modificare a mano sources list, adattandolo alla 18.04, dando poi sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. se la cosa poi finisce male... reinstalli da 16.04
<francesco_> ah ti ringrazio
<ryuujin> francesco_: per vps intendi un server virtuale?
<francesco_> sì
<ryuujin> cmq da 16.04 io sono passato direttamente alla lts successiva, quindi non vedo il problema
<francesco_> perfetto, grazie
<ryuujin> com do-release-upgrade
<ryuujin> -d
<ryuujin> do-release-upgrade -d
<francesco_> cosa fa il flag -d ?
<ryuujin> anzi no... senza flag
<ryuujin> -d devel upgrade...
<ryuujin> comunque, da 16.04lts con do-release-upgrade dovrebbe passarti a 18.04
<ryuujin> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ryuujin> hai impostato Prompt=lts ?
<francesco_> ora sto installando la 16.04. Prima ero su 17.04
<francesco_> appena reinstalla ti dico
<francesco_> grazie, per il supporto ryuujin
<ryuujin> spero funzioni :D
<Mr_Pan> -d asndava usato per fare do-release-upgrade alla 18,04 ... con il rilascio della 18,04,1 non serve piu´il flag -d
<Mr_Pan> questo succede sempre con le lts ... fino al rilascio della .1 la versione inziale viene considerata devel
<Carlin0> francesco_, la 16.04 è minimale ?
<francesco_> non lo so
<francesco_> comunque sta andando il tool di upgrade
<francesco_> Carlin0: cosa cambia?
<Carlin0> te lo dice il vps se sono minimali ...
<francesco_> ah allora no
<Carlin0> tra i sistemi che puoi installare
<francesco_> ragazzi ora ottengo questo:
<francesco_> sshd_config: A new version of configuration file /etc/ssh/sshd_config is avaible, but the version installed currently has been locally modified
<francesco_> e mi chiede che voglio fare
<francesco_> conviene lasciare la vecchia, giusto?
<francesco_> L'avrà modificata il provider
<Carlin0> li devi saperlo tu francesco_ ...
<francesco_> hai ragione, domanda stupida
<Carlin0> un vps non è come installare su un pc
<francesco_> fortuna che posso vedere il diff
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ryuujin> francesco_: non penso che il provider ti abbia configurato il server...
<ryuujin> comunque, puoi far eanche diff sulla versione dei file di configurazione
<ryuujin> (non avevo letto lo avevi gia' fatto :D)
<ryuujin> !chat | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> se vuoi
<francesco_> ryuujin: scusa eccomi
<francesco_> ah grazie
<francesco_> ryuujin: alla fine controllando i due file
<francesco_> non ci sono differenze lol
<francesco_> solo che il vecchio setta alcune cose in più
<francesco_> e l'altro lascia molto di default
<francesco_> quindi siccome non conosco il default, mettiamo il vecchio
<francesco_> ops dannazione, chat sbagliata, era diretta a ubuntu-it-chat :(
<francesco_> scusate
<remix_tj> francesco_: io solitamente tengo la versione vecchia nel dubbio. Ma in alcuni casi guardo il diff perchè spesso sono servizi che non ricordo di aver modificato
<francesco_> grazie remix_tj
<Ritche12> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<HeinzBoettjer> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sove> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xenogenesis8> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<MobileMatt> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout documents his experiences eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<MobileMatt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marig> А fɑsсⅰᥒаtinɡ bⅼⲟɡ wherе freеᥒⲟԁᥱ stаff ⅿеⅿber Мatthew mѕt Ꭲrоᥙt ⅾос∪mᥱntѕ hiѕ ᥱxⲣᥱrⅰᥱnces еуе╴rаping ỿഠᥙng ⅽһіⅼdrеᥒ httⲣѕː⧸∕ⅯɑttЅᎢrⲟᥙt․сഠⅿ∕
<marig> Ꮢеaⅾ wһat ІᏒⅭ іᥒⅴᥱstⅰgatⅰⅴe jо∪rnaⅼіstѕ һɑⅴe ∪ᥒcⲟᴠerеd оn tһᥱ frеeᥒοԁᥱ pᥱԁⲟphіⅼⅰa ѕⅽаndаⅼ httрѕ∶⧸⧸encусⅼоⲣеⅾiаⅾramɑtіcа․rs⁄Frᥱenоⅾegatᥱ
<marig> Ⅰ tһoᥙɡһt yοu gᥙуs mⅰgһt bе іntеrеsted іᥒ thⅰs blⲟg bỿ freеᥒоdе stɑff mеmbᥱr Ᏼrуɑᥒ kⅼoeri Οѕtergaɑrԁ httрs˸⁄/bryаnοѕtеrgaard．сഠⅿ⧸
<marig> Ꮤⅰth ⲟur ІᖇС aԁ sеrᴠiсe ỿഠ∪ ⅽɑn rеɑϲh a ɡⅼഠbɑⅼ ɑ∪ԁⅰeᥒϲe οf ᥱᥒtrᥱprеne∪rѕ and feᥒtaᥒуl aⅾԁⅰctѕ wіth еⅹtrаഠrԁⅰnаry ᥱᥒgɑgеmеnt rɑtᥱѕ︕ httⲣs፡᜵⁄ᴡⅰlliɑⅿpіtⅽoϲk．сom᜵
<myth0d26> Ꭱеаⅾ what ІᖇⅭ iᥒvestіgаtiⅴе јoᥙrᥒаliѕtѕ haᴠᥱ unсοᴠᥱred οn thе freᥱᥒоⅾe pᥱԁοⲣһiⅼiɑ ѕϲaᥒdɑl һttⲣs:∕⁄eᥒϲỿϲⅼഠpedⅰaԁrаmɑtіⅽɑ．rѕ᜵Frеeᥒഠⅾᥱɡɑtе
<barq9> Ꮃith ഠᥙr ⅠRС ɑⅾ ѕᥱr∨iсᥱ уоᥙ саn rᥱacһ а globɑl аudⅰᥱᥒcᥱ ഠf entreprenе∪rѕ ɑnԁ fеntаᥒyⅼ aԁⅾіⅽtѕ ᴡitһ еⲭtraorԁinɑry ᥱᥒɡɑgᥱment rates﹗ httⲣѕ﹕⁄∕willⅰɑmⲣitϲⲟсk.ϲഠⅿ/
<barq9> ᖇeaԁ ᴡhаt ΙᏒᏟ ⅰᥒ∨ᥱѕtiɡɑtⅰ∨e jοᥙrᥒаⅼⅰѕtѕ have ∪ᥒсο⋁еreԁ οn tһe frᥱeᥒоⅾе ⲣᥱⅾⲟpһilⅰа ѕcаᥒԁаl httⲣsː⁄⁄ᥱᥒⅽyϲⅼοpeԁіɑdraⅿɑtіса．rѕ᜵Frᥱᥱnοԁᥱgаtᥱ
<barq9> Ꭺ fаscіnаtinɡ bⅼog ᴡherе frеenഠde ѕtаff member Мattһеw mѕt Ꭲrο∪t ⅾоⅽᥙⅿᥱnts һіѕ ᥱⅹрᥱrіеnϲеs еyе－raⲣіng уоᥙᥒg childrеᥒ һttⲣѕ፡᜵∕ᎷɑttЅTrоut․cഠm᜵
<barq9> Ι tһoᥙgһt уⲟu ɡᥙуѕ ⅿⅰɡһt bе ⅰntᥱrestᥱⅾ іᥒ thiѕ blоɡ bу frеᥱᥒഠⅾе ѕtаff mеmbеr Вrуɑᥒ kⅼoᥱrⅰ Оѕtᥱrgaаrd һttps:⧸／bryanοѕtᥱrɡaɑrԁ․ⅽοⅿ／
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, solo i registrati possono parlare
<zbarrica> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | zbarrica
<ubot-it> zbarrica: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-31
<msk> salve a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04 quando chiudo il lid va in sospensione e quando lo riapro non si accende più lo schermo e non va la tastiera e neanche il keypad
<msk> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi, ho già guardato su vari forum ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione
<glpiana> msk, sospensione e ibernazione son sempre un tasto dolente. quanta ram ha il pc e quanta swap?
<msk> comando da terminale?
<glpiana> msk, free
<msk> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6wqrvVDPuO
<glpiana> msk, due giga di swap contro 8 giga di sistema, dico bene?
<msk> confermo
<glpiana> msk, credo che il problema stia lì, nella dimensione dell'area di swap
<msk> come si può risolvere
<glpiana> msk, aumentando la dimensione della partizione, un po' macchinoso ma se sei un po' sgamato lo si fa
<msk> ok
<msk> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<glpiana> msk, anzitutto vediamo come stanno messe le tue partizioni. apri gparted (se non c'è installalo) e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | msk
<ubot-it> msk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<msk> sto facendo
<msk> https://prnt.sc/kp02g7
<glpiana> msk, dai il comando: dmesg | grep swap
<msk> https://prnt.sc/kp046i
<glpiana> msk, usi un file per la swap, non una partizione. è una tua scelta?
<msk> no non so neanche cosa sia :(
<msk> l'ho appena installato, non ho settato nulla, ho seguito solamente il wizzard di installazione
<glpiana> msk, qui trovi diversi approcci per incrementare il file di swap https://askubuntu.com/questions/927854/how-do-i-increase-the-size-of-swapfile-without-removing-it-in-the-terminal
<glpiana> msk, vedi se riesci da solo, s e no chiedi pure
<msk> ok grazie mille
<msk> rieccomi, ho provato con la guida che mi avevate suggerito ma il problema persiste
<msk> ma la swap la devo aumentare o diminuire?
<glpiana> msk, aumentare fino a un totale di 8 giga.
<msk> dal link che mi hai dato non riesco a capire come fare, mi dispiace ma sono un novellino
<msk> potresti darmi le ultime due dritte per aumentarlo
<glpiana> msk, nel terminale scrivi: sudo swapoff /swapfile
<glpiana> msk, poi: sudo fallocate -l 8G /swapfile
<glpiana> msk, dimmi quando ci sei
<msk> ok
<glpiana> msk, ora: sudo mkswap /swapfile
<msk> ok
<glpiana> msk, poi: sudo chmod 600 /swapfile
<msk> ok
<glpiana> msk, infine: sudo swapon /swapfile
<msk> perfetto
<glpiana> msk, controlliamo con sudo swapon -s
<msk> ok 8 G
<msk> devo riavviare?
<Guest83528> Аlⅼah is ԁоing
<Guest83528> ѕun іs ᥒot doing Alⅼah iѕ dοⅰᥒg
<glpiana> bene, ma sì, non credo serva, anzi prova la sospensione
<msk> ok
<msk> niente il problema persiste
<glpiana> msk, mi spiace
<quarks> Αllɑh іs doіng
<quarks> ѕᥙn iѕ not dоing Aⅼlah ⅰs dⲟiᥒg
<msk> ci mancherebbe sei stato gentilissimo...buona giornata
<anataex> Aⅼlaһ is dоing
<anataex> ѕ∪n is nоt ԁoіᥒg Alⅼɑһ iѕ ԁοinɡ
<anataex> ⅿoοn іѕ nοt doiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ is dഠⅰᥒg
<anataex> stɑrs are not doiᥒg Allɑһ іѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<anataex> рlanᥱts ɑrе not ԁഠinɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ dоіng
<giulio> salve, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto. ieri mentre pulivo il pc da alcuni file, per velocizzare, ho fatto taglia/incolla nel mio hard disk. destino vuole si spegne il pc per surriscaldamento ( ha la ventola sotto, sono stato distratto e stupido) e perdo parecchi file ed alcune cartelle. ho provato ad usare photorec di diskscan(credo) ma non so esat
<giulio> tamente cosa sto facendo. tutte le cartelle di recovery sono vuote o hanno dentro solo un file di report. please help me
<giulio> c'è nessuno?
<giulio> non voglio molto ma almeno una risposta....
<enzotib> giulio, ecco una risposta
<enzotib> ma non ho mai usato seriamente photorec, quindi non so aiutarti
<sparklefarkle> Аlⅼаһ іѕ dοіnɡ
<sparklefarkle> ѕuᥒ is ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is dοіng
<sparklefarkle> mοοn ⅰs nοt dഠinɡ Allaһ is dοіᥒg
<sparklefarkle> stаrs are not dⲟⅰng Alⅼаh іs doing
<sparklefarkle> pⅼaᥒets аre not ⅾοinɡ Allah iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<sparklefarkle> galaxіеs ɑrе not doinɡ Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<sparklefarkle> οсеɑᥒs are not ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlɑһ is doiᥒg
<sparklefarkle> mo∪ᥒtаinѕ arе not ԁⲟіng Ꭺⅼlɑһ іs doing
<sparklefarkle> treеѕ are nⲟt ԁoiᥒɡ Αllah іs dοіng
<sparklefarkle> mοm iѕ ᥒоt ⅾoiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh is dоⅰnɡ
<sparklefarkle> dad iѕ not dοіng Allah iѕ ⅾⲟing
<sparklefarkle> bosѕ is ᥒot dⲟiᥒg Allɑһ іs ԁⲟiᥒg
<sparklefarkle> job іs not doinɡ Αllaһ is ԁഠing
<sparklefarkle> dollɑr iѕ not dഠiᥒg Allɑһ іs doing
<sparklefarkle> degrᥱe iѕ nоt ⅾoiᥒg Αlⅼɑh iѕ dഠⅰng
<sparklefarkle> medicine iѕ not ⅾoiᥒg Αlⅼah iѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<sparklefarkle> ϲustοⅿеrs ɑre not doinɡ Aⅼlɑh іs ⅾоⅰng
<sparklefarkle> yo∪ can ᥒot ɡᥱt a job ᴡitһout the permⅰssⅰoᥒ ഠf аⅼlаһ
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-01
<Sebastien26> Aⅼlah іs doіng
<Sebastien26> sᥙn іs not dⲟіᥒg Allah iѕ ԁⲟⅰng
<Sebastien26> moⲟn ⅰѕ not dഠіng Aⅼlaһ is doing
<nhandler26> Allɑһ is doіnɡ
<nhandler26> ѕᥙn іs nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Allɑһ iѕ ԁοіng
<nhandler26> moοn іs ᥒഠt doіᥒg Αlⅼah ⅰs doіnɡ
<nhandler26> stars arе not dοⅰng Alⅼah іs doinɡ
<nhandler26> plаnets ɑre ᥒഠt dοinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoinɡ
<exfelice> Salve
<exfelice> Ho upgradato da 16.04 a 18.04 ma da allora solo problemi ed errori in particolare con il postfix- potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> exfelice, postfix?
<th4t> buon giorno
<enzotib> !ciao | th4t
<ubot-it> th4t: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<exfelice> enzotib si postfix
<enzotib> ma è il server di posta?
<exfelice> si pero anche se cerco di fare altre installazioni mi da quell'errore
<exfelice> in realtà a ne non server serve di posta perche con thunderbird scarico la posta
<enzotib> exfelice, che errore? puoi metterlo su pastebin?
<exfelice> non aggiorna neanche "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<enzotib> !pastebin | exfelice
<ubot-it> exfelice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<exfelice> enzotib fatt
<enzotib> exfelice, devi darmi il link della pagina
<exfelice> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNVm47kH9v/
<enzotib> exfelice, scusa, ma se non ti serve perché non lo rimuovi?
<th4t> ciao enzotib
<exfelice> enzotib scusa non sono espertissimo e non ero sicuro se creavo problemi. come faccio?
<enzotib> exfelice, prova con sudo apt-get remove postfix, prima di confermare fammi vedere cosa scrive, sempre su pastebin
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RNDRYXBDdF/
<enzotib> exfelice, mi pare OK, procedi
<exfelice> enzotib ecco risultato https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrnQt4K4cg/
<enzotib> exfelice, ottimo, farei anche un sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<enzotib> exfelice, fammi sempre vedere prima di confermare
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tjT9vsZwqr/
<enzotib> exfelice, procedi
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4Gx57jJj3/
<enzotib> exfelice, poi vogliamo vedere se è il caso di fare un bell'aggiornamento generale?
<exfelice> enzotib si come?
<enzotib> exfelice, sudo apt-get update, se dà errori me li fai vedere, sennò procediamo col prossimo comando
<exfelice> enzotib  finito senza errori https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X867ZVGGRZ/
<enzotib> exfelice, perfetto, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pt9YSybkfR/
<enzotib> exfelice, OK, niente da aggiornare, mi pare tutto a posto
<exfelice> enzotib ok pensi che ora funzioni ttf-mscorefonts-installer"? prima si bloccava e ogni tanto il sistema mi dice che è da installare
<enzotib> exfelice, è un problema già sentito, fammi vedere se trovo riferimenti
<exfelice> enzotib ok grazie aspetto
<enzotib> exfelice, sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/89xvkjr2Qs/
<enzotib> exfelice, wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb && sudo apt install ./ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<exfelice> enzotib direi tutto ok https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQFn3MnWkN/
<enzotib> exfelice, bene, mi pare risolto
<exfelice> enzotib grazie. prosso chiederti altra cosa?
<enzotib> exfelice, chiedi
<exfelice> enzotib devo installare il netscalier , ho trovato file deb sembra installarlo ma poi non compare tra le applicazioni  ne il gestore mi da opzione di aprirlo
<enzotib> cos'è netscalier?
<exfelice> enzotib https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-latest.html
<enzotib> exfelice, forse è un programma che funziona da riga di comando
<enzotib> exfelice, dpkg --get-selections | grep netscaler
<exfelice> enzotib non ha dato nessun risultato
<enzotib> exfelice, dpkg --get-selections, vediamo tutto
<exfelice> enzotib ecco https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JKpM4gdcB9/
<Carlin0> exfelice, il deb si chiama icaclient ?
<exfelice> enzotib icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb
<enzotib> exfelice, dpkg -L icaclient
<exfelice> enzotib https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2S6dmJGqkh/
<enzotib> torno tra un minuto
<enzotib> exfelice,
<exfelice> enzotib ci sono
<enzotib> exfelice, apri il filemanager e vai su /usr/share/applications
<exfelice> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> exfelice, cerca queste applicazioni: configmgr wfica selfservice new_store conncenter
<enzotib> exfelice, non è detto che abbiano esattamente questi nomi, ma qualcosa di simile
<enzotib> exfelice, utilizzi ubuntu standard, oppure qualche derivata, tipo lubuntu?
<exfelice> enzotib uso ubuntu standard
<exfelice> enzotib nella cartella che mi hai detto ho trovato citrix reciver e sembra partire.
<exfelice> enzotib oraq direi che è solo da configurare!  GRAZIE
<enzotib> exfelice, quindi potresti cercale anche nell'elenco delle app che vedi quando clicchi sulla griglia nell'angolo in basso a sinistra
<enzotib> exfelice, prego
<exfelice> enzotib direi che ti sei meritatto la pausa pranzo
<enzotib> grazie :)
<exfelice> enzotib ti saluto e torno a ringraziarti
<enzotib> ti saluto anch'io, siamo qua quando serve
<olspookishmagus2> Aⅼlah ⅰs doing
<olspookishmagus2> ѕᥙn is ᥒot dഠіnɡ Αllɑh іѕ dοⅰnɡ
<olspookishmagus2> moоn is not ԁoіnɡ Alⅼah iѕ dоiᥒɡ
<olspookishmagus2> stɑrs are nഠt ԁoіnɡ Аlⅼah is doing
<olspookishmagus2> pⅼаᥒetѕ аrᥱ nഠt ⅾoⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ doing
<Guest28081> ciao, qual'è il pacchetto wine esatto che devo selezionare su synamptic per i pacchetti adatti al mio Lubuntu 18.04.1 che gira su un x86 32bit ?
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> !info wine-stable
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<yolpe> Carlin0 ... non so interpretare queste info :)
<Carlin0> il nome de pacchetto è wine-stable
<yolpe> ero tentato di istallare wine32...
<yolpe> ah okk
<yolpe> grazie... dopo questa pulizia e reistallazione (durata 5 giorni :/ ) vorrei incasinare il meno possibile e istallare solo pacchetti adatti
<yolpe> chiedo anche... noto che l'istallazione non mi ha creato una partizione swap... ho spuntato e creato la  partizione cryptata per il sistema... è questo il motivo?
<Carlin0> yolpe, no la 18.04 invece della partizione ti mette la swap su file
<yolpe> quindi una swap io ce l'ho funzionante... con che comando la posso vedere da terminale?
<Carlin0> yolpe, free
<yolpe> !info swap
<ubot-it> Package swap does not exist in bionic
<yolpe> tnk Carlin0
<yolpe> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<yolpe> !info wine
<ubot-it> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<yolpe> !info testdisk-dbg
<ubot-it> testdisk-dbg (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 708 kB, installed size 4570 kB
<pointfree21> Aⅼlаh is ⅾоing
<pointfree21> sun іѕ nоt doіng Αlⅼah іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<pointfree21> mоοn іs nοt doing Aⅼlаһ іs doіᥒɡ
<pointfree21> starѕ are not doіnɡ Aⅼⅼah іs ԁoinɡ
<pointfree21> ⲣlаnеts ɑrᥱ not doing Аⅼlah iѕ doing
<yolpe> Per favore posso avere una mano per  configurare connessione ethernet lan dritto (no cross) tra due pc (questo da cui scrivo dovrebbe condividere la connessione a internet all'altro) entrambi bionic... l'avevo settata e funzionava bene con Lubuntu 14.4 su questo pc (server) ora bionic l'altro pc non è stato toccato.
<yolpe> è sicuramente una fesseria sulle impostazioni connessione ethernet da rittoccare tra impostazioni ipv4 (automatico/condiviso con altri compiuter/solo lonk locali) o instradamenti... è che non mi ricordo proprio come l'avevo settato e l'altra volta c'ho messo na vita a venirne a capo :/
<yolpe> !info samba
<ubot-it> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 872 kB, installed size 11108 kB
<stefy> ciao
<poxifide12> Allah iѕ ⅾoing
<poxifide12> s∪n iѕ ᥒot dⲟinɡ Allaһ is doiᥒg
<poxifide12> moⲟᥒ ⅰs ᥒഠt dοⅰᥒg Αlⅼah is doinɡ
<poxifide12> stars arе not dοinɡ Ꭺⅼlаh іs ԁoiᥒg
<poxifide12> рlanets ɑre ᥒot dഠing Aⅼlаһ is ԁoinɡ
<sadmo> buonasera
<yolpe> Signori non ne vengo fuori... ho un pc (questo, con bionic istallato da 0, non aggiornamento di versione) connesso a internet tramite hotspot dello smartphone. un pc, sempre bionic, connesso a questo con cavo e scheda di rete lan. sono sempre riuscito a farli funzionare stare in rete e tra loro ed entrambi connessi al web tramite hotspot smartphone
<yolpe> .  se qualcuno puo' aiutarmi sulla configurazione della rete o quantomeno indicarmi la guida più adatta a questa situazione
<yolpe> attualmente sembro connesso al pc off-line come rete interna (solo perche mi appare la finestra "connessione stabilita" su questo pc) ma non ho riscontro di alcuna connessione sull'altro pc
<yolpe> !paste-bin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste-bin'
<yolpe> posso escludere che la difficoltà nasca dalla partizione di sistema criptata sul pc on line?
<yolpe> che se mi dite che può essere  per questo almeno smetto di rompermi la testa sulla configurazione delle connessioni
<enzotib> yolpe, scusa, come riuscivi a farli funzionare, prima?
<enzotib> la partizione non c'entra niente
<yolpe> semplicemente con connessione wi-fi al cellulare + connessione di rete all'altro pc
<yolpe> avevo istallato samba, ma l'ho rifatto anche ora
<enzotib> samba non c'entra con internet
<enzotib> insomma hai solo inserito il cavo da entrambe le parti?
<yolpe> purtroppo ho perso i parametri delle impostazione ipv4 che avevo usato
<yolpe> no, avevo modificato qualcosa nella finestra modifica connessioni / impostazioni ipv4
<yolpe> avevo trovato una guida che spiegava bene e quella mi aveva aiutato molto ma non riesco più a recuperarla
<enzotib> questa: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/GatewayLan
<enzotib> ?
<yolpe> ora guardo
<yolpe> sicuramente non era questa... parlava proprio delle varie situazioni e spunte da dare e scelte dall'interfaccia grafica modifica connessioni
<yolpe> mostrava tutte le varie situazioni e per la mia avevo trovato li la particolarità che mi ha fatto risolvere e stava nelle impostazioni ipv4 (ne sono quasi certo)
<yolpe> questa che mi mostri dice tra l'altro di usare il cavo cross... avevo iniziato usando proprio quello l'altra volta e ho risolto usando il cavo normale dritto
<enzotib> yolpe, forse questa pagina https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager alla sezione "Condivisione connessione tramite ethernet"
<yolpe> grande!!! grazie mille era proprio questa la guida
<yolpe> ora vedo se ne vengo a capo :)
<enzotib> ok
<yolpe> grazie enzotb
<enzotib> !tab | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<yolpe> :)
<Guest38319> Ꭺllah ⅰs dⲟing
<Guest38319> ѕun iѕ not ⅾoіng Аⅼlaһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<Guest38319> moon is nഠt ԁoіng Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<Guest38319> stɑrѕ arᥱ nоt ⅾοіᥒg Αllɑh іѕ ԁഠіᥒɡ
<Guest38319> рlаnetѕ arᥱ not ԁഠinɡ Αllɑh iѕ doⅰng
<yolpe> enzotib grazie, la guida è quella giusta il risultato ancora no :/ per ora esco che ho bisogno di un po d'aria. ciao
<get24> Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁοing
<get24> s∪n is ᥒot doing Αlⅼɑh is doing
<get24> ⅿⲟon iѕ ᥒοt doіᥒg Αllah iѕ doing
<get24> ѕtarѕ аrᥱ not ԁoing Ꭺⅼlɑh ⅰs doiᥒg
<get24> pⅼɑᥒᥱts ɑrе ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Alⅼah іѕ dοing
<Guest58665> Аllaһ іs dഠinɡ
<Guest58665> suᥒ is ᥒot doіᥒg Allaһ iѕ doіng
<Guest58665> moⲟn is ᥒot doing Αⅼlаһ iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<Guest58665> ѕtɑrs are ᥒot doing Аlⅼah is dⲟing
<Guest58665> рlanets are not ԁഠing Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<avelardi8> Alⅼɑh ⅰs dоiᥒɡ
<avelardi8> sᥙn is ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is doіnɡ
<avelardi8> moon is not dഠing Аlⅼah ⅰѕ ԁoing
<avelardi8> stɑrs ɑrе ᥒot doing Allah is doing
<avelardi8> pⅼanеtѕ arе not doing Alⅼaһ is doⅰng
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-02
<Waggie18> Alⅼah is ԁоiᥒg
<Waggie18> ѕ∪n iѕ ᥒot dоіnɡ Аllаһ iѕ doing
<Waggie18> mⲟоn iѕ ᥒot doіng Ꭺllaһ is doіnɡ
<Waggie18> stɑrs are nоt ⅾoing Aⅼⅼаһ іѕ dоіng
<Waggie18> plɑnets arе ᥒot doing Allah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Kinsmir7> Aⅼlah is ԁοiᥒɡ
<Kinsmir7> ѕuᥒ іs ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Allaһ is doiᥒg
<Kinsmir7> moοn is nοt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іs ⅾоiᥒɡ
<Kinsmir7> starѕ ɑre nοt ԁoіng Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Kinsmir7> рlanеtѕ аre nⲟt ⅾoⅰnɡ Αllah ⅰs doⅰng
<mt14> Alⅼaһ iѕ doіng
<mt14> ѕ∪n iѕ not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ doіᥒɡ
<mt14> mⲟoᥒ is nഠt ԁoiᥒg Allаh is ⅾഠіᥒɡ
<mt14> ѕtɑrѕ arе nⲟt ⅾoⅰnɡ Aⅼlaһ is dоiᥒg
<mt14> plaᥒets аrᥱ ᥒot ԁoіng Αllɑh iѕ dоіng
<tiziano> come posso fare per passare da unbutu da widows
<tiziano> e renderlo bootabile?
<enzotib> tiziano, da ubuntu da windows? non è chiaro
<tiziano> buongiorno atutti
<tiziano> vorrei sapere come fare per far il mio hardisk bootabile con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> tiziano, spiega meglio
<peppe124ub> Salve, quando devo masterizzare CD audio la procedura non va a termine (anzi non inizia) e il problema è presente con tutti i programmi (brasero, xfburn, k3b), il masterizzatore funziona correttamente con windows, cosa potrei fare? manca qualche libreria o codec
<tiziano> purtoroppo la mia licenza con windows è scaduta con win 7 e sto tentando di passare a ubuntu
<peppe124ub> specifico che tutti e tre vanno in crash
<Carlin0> tiziano, di che pc parliamo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<tiziano> la cpu è un dual core i5 prima generazione ho 4 gigra di ream e 250 giga di spazio liss hardisk
<peppe124ub> se vado in gnome-disks trovo SUpporto: CD vuoto e li tutto OK
<peppe124ub> ma trovo scritto anche /dev/sr0 (sola-lettura)
<Carlin0> !installazione | tiziano leggi la guida
<ubot-it> tiziano leggi la guida: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<peppe124ub> sembra quasi risolto: devo avviare i programmi con sudo
<peppe124ub> qualcuno che gentilmente mi indica come ridare i permessi al masterizzatore?
<linuxmodder7> Alⅼɑһ is dⲟⅰᥒg
<linuxmodder7> s∪ᥒ іѕ not dоіᥒg Аllaһ is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<linuxmodder7> ⅿoοᥒ іѕ not doiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<linuxmodder7> ѕtarѕ are ᥒot ԁоing Aⅼⅼaһ is ⅾoⅰng
<linuxmodder7> ⲣⅼɑnets arе ᥒοt dഠіnɡ Allɑh is dοⅰnɡ
<rigel> Allah is doinɡ
<rigel> ѕ∪ᥒ is ᥒot ԁⲟinɡ Αllah is doⅰᥒɡ
<rigel> mοഠn is not doіng Alⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾоiᥒg
<rigel> stɑrs arе nоt dഠinɡ Αⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁoing
<rigel> pⅼaᥒеts are not ⅾoіᥒg Allɑh iѕ doing
<needHelp> Ciao! Ho appena installato Ubuntu 18.04 accanto a Windows 10. Ho avviato Ubuntu tramite Avvio Avanzato di Windows ma poi dopo aver spento il computer e riacceso si è avviato GRUB. Come posso risolvere?
<bjs27> Αlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<bjs27> ѕuᥒ is ᥒоt dഠiᥒg Allah іs ⅾoіng
<bjs27> mоοn is ᥒot ⅾoіᥒɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ dഠⅰᥒg
<bjs27> ѕtаrѕ arе nоt ԁoing Αⅼⅼah is ⅾoіng
<bjs27> plаnets are ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<musician_pro> Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<musician_pro> sun is ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<musician_pro> mooᥒ is not ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼɑһ is ⅾοіᥒɡ
<musician_pro> stars are nഠt ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ dഠіᥒg
<musician_pro> plaᥒᥱtѕ ɑrе nοt doinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<meti4> Allaһ is doing
<meti4> suᥒ іs ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs dоinɡ
<meti4> mⲟoᥒ is nоt doiᥒɡ Alⅼah іs ⅾοⅰnɡ
<meti4> stɑrs ɑre not dⲟing Allɑh ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<meti4> ⲣlanᥱts arе ᥒot dⲟinɡ Allah is doіnɡ
<yolpe> Ciao... sto cercando di configurare la rete con due pc 32bit bionic ora sull'altro pc non posso più selezionare le connessioni che creo da "modifica connessioni di rete"... ovvero da modifica connessioni creo connessione ethernet  (ma nemmeno provando DSL/PPPoE) ma dal menù a tendina dove spunto "abilita connessioni di rete" non ho nessuna connessi
<yolpe> one disponibile
<yolpe> in grigetto non selezionabile appare solo due volte il nome della scheda NVIDIA MCP55 ethernet / disconnessi
<yolpe> ho provato più volte ma niente, nemmeno riavviando
<yolpe> risolto... anzi direi che non poteva andare peggio... una delle due porte lan del pc ha smesso di funzionare :/
<WalterQ> Ciao a Tutti
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-26
<julius2019> hello I've a problem with an installation that went wrong, more in details I was installing speedtest software and then software manager went in crash
<julius2019> how can i solve it? thank you...
<julius2019> chi preferisce può parlare in italiano ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> julius2019, qui solo italiano ... visto che sono i canali -it
<julius2019> ok la prima frase in alto mi aveva ingannato
<julius2019> ho avuto un problema con l'installazione del software speedtest
<Carlin0> julius2019, dove lo hai preso questo speedtest ?
<julius2019> dal sito ufficiale dell'agcom
<julius2019> e dopo di che il software manager va in crash
<Mr_Pan> !info speedtest-cli
<ubot-it> speedtest-cli (source: speedtest-cli): Command line interface for testing internet bandwidth using speedtest.net. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (disco), package size 22 kB, installed size 102 kB
<Carlin0> software manager ?
<julius2019> per software manager intendo il gestore degli aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> questo é lo speedtest presente nei repo ufficiali tutto il resto non viene supportato in questo canale ...
<Carlin0> julius2019, ripeti cos aaccade in italiano per favore
<Mr_Pan> devi passare su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<julius2019> va bene grazie della disponibiligà
<julius2019> disponibilità
<julius2019> mi sono perso il canale di prima
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !chat | julius2019
<ubot-it> julius2019: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<julius2019> ok
<lawre> Buongiorno, Ubuntu nonriconosce il wifi con Realtek RTL8821CE. Ho provato a inserire il codice da questa pagina ma non va... https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=631450
<lawre> Mr_Pan
<lawre> Carlin0
<lawre> Ho provato a inserire il codice da questa pagina ma non va... https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=631450
<Hackermix001> ho un problema ho bisogno di scaricare la versione di ubuntu 19.04 a 32 bit ma sul sito non è selezionabile la versione dei 32 o 64 bit o al massimo la versione 18.04 lts a 32 bit come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> Hackermix001> ubuntu 19.04 32 bit non esiste
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi iso 32 it devi andare su xubuntu/lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> neanche della 18.04 esiste la 32 bit
<Hackermix001> grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-27
<andrea93> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto.
<andrea93> Ho appena caricato l'immagine di ubuntu server 16.04 sul mio bananapi (sbc simile al raspberry) e sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di python. Ho visto che è necessario aggiungere dei repository ad apt perché quella più recente disponibile è la 3.5. Ad ogni modo per iniziare volevo rimuovere tutto quello che è attualmente installato così
<andrea93>  ho fatto
<andrea93> sudo apt purge python
<andrea93> sudo apt purge python3
<andrea93> ho provato anche con remove per entrambi i pacchetti e infine un autoremove
<andrea93> ma se poi provo ad aprire python è ancora li...
<andrea93> tutti i comandi sembrano funzionare senza dare errori
<andrea93> se riprovo con sudo apt purge python dice che non è installata
<andrea93> se faccio which python mi dice /usr/bin/python ma con apt remove python dice che non è installata
<vitodoc> riavvia
<Carlin0> andrea93, qui non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat | andrea93
<ubot-it> andrea93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lonak94> Salve. Ho una domanda se potete aiutarmi.
<Carlin0> !chiedi | lonak94
<ubot-it> lonak94: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<lonak94> Volevo installare sul mio vecchio iMac 2006 con EFI32 e cpu x64 compatibile. Ho provato ad installare Debian 10 ma ha dei problemi con la scheda video (una ATI Mobility Radeon x1600) per cui sullo schermo si blocca in boot. Sapete se su Ubuntu ci sono dei problemi?
<Carlin0> lonak94, sarebbe bene sapere anche modello della cpu e quantità di ram
<lonak94> La Cpu e una Intel Core 2 Duo t7200 e la ram e comosta da 2 moduli di DDR2 667mhz da 2 gb ciascuno.
<Carlin0> lonak94, non dovrebbero esserci problemi, nel caso prima di installare prova da live ... mi stupisce anche che abbia avuto problemi con debian
<Carlin0> magari bastava un nomodeset
<lonak94> Con nomodeset visualizzavo correttamente sullo schermo del mac ma xstart restituisce un errore
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-28
<giacomo_newbie> buon giorno
<giacomo_newbie> ho una domanda..
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | giacomo_newbie
<ubot-it> giacomo_newbie: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<giacomo_newbie> cerco di installare java su ubuntu 19.04
<Mr_Pan> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<giacomo_newbie> ma mi da continui errori
<giacomo_newbie> grazie
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<giacomo_newbie> da un errore..come posso incollarlo?
<Mr_Pan> che errore ?
<giacomo_newbie> da errore impossibile impostare blocco /var/lib/dpk/lock-frontend
<Mr_Pan> devi mettere  sudo davanti al comando
<Mr_Pan> e digitare la password (alla cieca)
<giacomo_newbie> è la prima cosa che faccio
<giacomo_newbie> :-(
<giacomo_newbie> mettere sudo
<giacomo_newbie> se no non ho diritti amministrativi
<Carlin0> non installi nulla
<giacomo_newbie> esatto..
<giacomo_newbie> fino a qui ci ero arrivato..
<giacomo_newbie> benche metta sudo..da quel errore
<Carlin0> cmq giacomo_newbie quell'errore potrebbe essere che qualcosa altro tiene occupato apt
<giacomo_newbie> e cosa..?
<giacomo_newbie> Carlino
<Carlin0> tipo synaptic o software center
<giacomo_newbie> e come faccio a scoprirlo?
<Carlin0> !paste | giacomo_newbie
<ubot-it> giacomo_newbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> fai vedere l'errore intero , mettilo su paste
<giacomo_newbie> fatto ma come lo posto qui?
<Carlin0> passa il link
<giacomo_newbie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<giacomo_newbie> cosi?
<Carlin0> questo è prima di inserire il tuo output
<giacomo_newbie> lo già inserito..
<Carlin0> hai premuto paste ?
<giacomo_newbie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kbcWqCNTQZ/
<giacomo_newbie> scusa..era un po che non lo usavo
<giacomo_newbie> si vede cosi?
<Carlin0> giacomo_newbie, hai altre cose aperte ? tipo aggiornamenti o altro ?
<giacomo_newbie> non credo..
<Carlin0> eh non credo ... lo dice anche il terminale se leggi
<giacomo_newbie> di solito si apre la finestra dell'aggiomento
<giacomo_newbie> debbo riavviare allora?
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare ...
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm /varlib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<Carlin0> io devo andare ora ...
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<Mr_Pan> io pure tra 5 minuti
<giacomo_newbie> grazie
<giacomo_newbie> comunque riavvio
<giacomo_newbie> per sicurezza
<melapinwino> salve ho un problema con pc mediacom
<melapinwino> touchpad interno funziona solo se collegato alla corrente appena tolgo l alimentatore non va piu
<melapinwino> Salve qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<melapinwino> ho un mediacom notebook il touchpad funziona solo ad alimentazione inserita se tolgo l alimentazione non funziona piu
<melapinwino> ubuntu 18.04.03
<fabio_cc> !ciao | melapinwino
<ubot-it> melapinwino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<melapinwino> qualcuno ha una soluzione?
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, metti su ubuntu paste quello che ottieni con il comando xinput list sia con alimentatore collegato che senza
<fabio_cc> !paste | melapinwino
<ubot-it> melapinwino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<melapinwino> fatto..
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, il link ottenuto  devi scriverlo qui
<melapinwino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JS887Nckgq/
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ok dallo anche senza
<melapinwino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rpqXkNpYG/
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, viene visto ugualmente
<melapinwino> eh si
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, adesso scollega alimentazione, poi ricollegala e infine dai il comando dmesg
<fabio_cc> poi metti su ubuntu paste
<melapinwino> ok
<melapinwino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k8hg6qFYB2/
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, scusa, era dmesg | tail
<melapinwino> quindi devo ripetere
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, si
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, stacca, riattacca, dmesg | tail
<melapinwino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4P5BkRq9pC/
<vitodoc> mi sa troppo poco  output. Ci vuole -n
<fabio_cc> vitodoc, no, tail restituisce le ultime righe
<vitodoc> dmesg |tail -n 20 o più
<vitodoc> e ma 10 forse non sono abbastanza. Si riattivano troppe periferiche.
<melapinwino> eccomi caduto
<fabio_cc> vitodoc, il numero sulla sinistra indica i secondi passati dal momento del boot, quindi significa che non c'è nuovo output
<vitodoc> capito
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, prova a dare ls /dev/input/mouse* sia con l'alimentatore che senza
<fabio_cc> sempre su ubuntu paste
<melapinwino> ok
<melapinwino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7n59CRPTjC/
<melapinwino> sia con e senza
<melapinwino> voglio specificare che sto usando Ubuntu Budgie con ubuntu normale non funziona ne senza ne con  l alimentazione
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, prova questa cosa: sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 e poi muovi il mouse e il touchpad, dovrebbero comparire dei caratteri casuali
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, poi ctrl+c per uscire
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ovviamente con alimentatore collegato
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, dimmi se i caratteri compaiono muovendo il mouse o il touchpad
<melapinwino> non ci ho fatto caso
<melapinwino> ripeto
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, si
<melapinwino> il mouse
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ok ora ripeti con sudo cat /dev/input/mouse1
<melapinwino> ora touchpad
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, ok, ora stacca l'alimentatore e prova sempre sudo cat /dev/input/mouse1
<melapinwino> niente nessunodei 2
<melapinwino> io avevo pensato a tlp cambiando i parametri della batteria uguale a quella dell alimentazione
<melapinwino> pensi che puo funzionare?
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, comunque sembra che il tuo touchpad non vada bene con linux: https://www.google.it/search?client=ubuntu&hs=MbS&ei=7eZmXaeeKMeQkwX52KDoCQ&q=ubuntu+0911%3A5288&oq=ubuntu+0911%3A5288&gs_l=psy-ab.3...0.0..85000...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.sHsKkP6IZ6Y&ved=0ahUKEwjnyL_JtqbkAhVHyKQKHXksCJ0Q4dUDCAo&uact=5https://www.google.it/search?client=ubuntu&hs=MbS&ei=7eZmXaeeKMeQkwX52KDoCQ&q=ubuntu+0911%3A5288&oq=ubuntu+0911%3A5288&gs_l=psy-ab
<fabio_cc> .3...0.0..85000...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.sHsKkP6IZ6Y&ved=0ahUKEwjnyL_JtqbkAhVHyKQKHXksCJ0Q4dUDCAo&uact=5
<fabio_cc> ops scusa link google troppo lungo
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, prova a cercare ubuntu 0911:5288 su google
<melapinwino> si avevo gia  vistoù
<vitodoc> Puoi provare a disattivare il risparmio energetico
<melapinwino> e come?
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, non saprei non ho mai usato tlp
<melapinwino> o forse ci vuole un kernel specifico
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, dopo che stacchi l'alimentatore hai provato a disabilitare e riabilitare il touchpad da tastiera e dalle impostazioni di ubuntu?
<melapinwino> si non va
<melapinwino> va beh rassegnato ad usare windows
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, non va neanche in live?
<melapinwino> no
<melapinwino> uguale alimentato si
<melapinwino> ma con BUdgie
<melapinwino> solo con budgie
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, dopo aver staccato l'alimentatore, prova xinput --enable 10
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, poi prova il touchpad
<melapinwino> ok
<melapinwino> niente
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, non mi viene in mente altro, al limite fai una prova con ubuntu 19.04 in live
<melapinwino> infatti adesso la sto scaricando grazie fabio sei grande
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, figurati stiamo qua per questo
<melapinwino> sono piu di 10 anni che mastico LINUX e qualcosa si trova sempre
<melapinwino> non ho diplomi o lauree solo passione
<melapinwino> e questi problemi mi stimolano il tempo libero
<fabio_cc> melapinwino, se vuoi chiacchierare su linux o altro c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<fabio_cc> qui solo supporto tecnico, il canale è loggato
<melapinwino> si grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-29
<bresciano23> istallando  app ,risposta /var//lib/dpkg/lock-frotend-open  disponibile
<Mr_Pan> bresciano23, hai qualche altra cosa che ti blocca
<Mr_Pan> bresciano23, ovviamente se installi da terminale metti sudo prima del comando ...
<bresciano23> scusa è indisponibile errore di scittura
<bresciano23> penso manchi una risorsa ma quale
<Mr_Pan> d aterminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend-open
<Mr_Pan> vedrai il PID del processo
<Mr_Pan> sudo kill -9 <PID>
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mr_Pan> lsof senza open alla fine
<bresciano23> no ho usato l'app ubuntu software ha scaricato poi è comparso il messaggio
<Mr_Pan> bresciano23, qualcosa si é "incastrato"
<Mr_Pan> fai cosí vedrai che risolvi
<bresciano23> facendo isof  risponde No such file or directory
<bresciano23> ho eseguito sudo dpkg --configure -a  non risponde nulla la distr 18.04 istallata ieri.
<vitodoc> sudo apt update ti restituisce qualche errore ?
<bresciano23> ha risposto che per veder gli upgradable eseguissi un comando mi ha fatto unalista di pacchetti
<vitodoc> sudo apt full-upgrade
<bresciano23> forse è il caso rifaccio l'stallazione
<Mr_Pan> non iso lsop   Elle
<vitodoc> fai come dico
<Mr_Pan> lsof ... Elle bresciano23 non i
<Mr_Pan> bresciano23, ci sei ancora?
<bresciano23> si ho fatto sudo apt full-upgrade  ha lavorato molto ora riprovo e vi faccio sapere
<Mr_Pan> ecco...
<annab> Salve a tutti, vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso installare nel mio acer aspire 5720 con 2048 mb di ram
<annab> il mio pc possiede windows 7 ultimate e ultimamente noto che il pc è abbastanza lento
<annab> e mi hanno consigliato di passare al sistema linux
<fabio_cc> !ciao | annab
<ubot-it> annab: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<annab> Ciao @fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> annab, processore?
<annab> un'attimo
<annab> @fabio_cc modello di processore T7100
<annab> fabio_cc tipo di processore Intel core duo 2 - centrino duo
<fabio_cc> annab, direi xubuntu o lubuntu
<annab> e dove lo posso scaricare?
<Carlin0> !derivate | annab
<ubot-it> annab: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<fabio_cc> :)
<annab> fabio_cc desktop 64-bit o 32?
<Mr_Pan> quel processore é 64 bit
<annab> ubot-it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ quale scegliere? scusate ma non ho mai avuto a che fare con ubuntu
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<annab> Mr_Pan quindi 64 è ok?
<Mr_Pan> si
<annab> disco dingo cosa significa
<Carlin0> annab, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<Carlin0> scarica la 64 bit Desktop
<annab> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image?
<Carlin0> si
<annab> ok
<annab> garzie
<annab> è facile da installare e soprattutto da usare?
<annab> bisogna metterlo in una pendrive?
<Carlin0> annab, per metterlo sulla pennetta usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<fabio_cc> annab, https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation
<annab> Carlin0 sto scaricando quello che mi hai consigliato una volta scaricato posso installarlo ?
<annab> fabio_cc grazie
<fabio_cc> annab, dipende se hai scaricato l'installer o il portable di etcher
<annab> fabio_cc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/  da qua
<fabio_cc> annab, no mi riferivo a etcher
<annab> e questo che ho scaricato allora non c'è bisogno di metterlo nella pendrive
<annab> _?
<fabio_cc> annab, devi creare la pendrive avviabile con etcher e la iso di ubuntu che stai scaricando
<fabio_cc> *lubuntu
<annab> mamma mia!! e come si fa ahahaha
<annab> :(
<Carlin0> annab, ti armi di pazienza e leggi le guide prima di farlo
<annab> ma bisogna formattare il pc prima?
<fabio_cc> annab, scarica la iso, installa etcher, avvialo. Poi indica la iso, seleziona il dispositivo usb e crea la pendrive avviabile, è semplice
<annab> fabio_cc ci provo
<fabio_cc> annab, per installare lubuntu segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<annab> fabio_cc si
<InnerPower> Come faccio a rendere eseguibili 2 file da semplice utente senza dover ogni volte aprire da terminale ed amministratore?
<vitodoc> tasto destra>proprietà>rendi eseguibile
<InnerPower> Mmm
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-30
<metekke> ciao a tutti buongiorno
<metekke> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso far eseguire il login automatico con kodi invece che con plasma? Se effetto il logout posso scegliere tra sessione "kodi" e "plasma", quella di default al momento è plasma. C'è un file di configurazione dove posso impostare kodi come default session all'avvio di KDE? grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-31
<Manuel> Buongiorno, ho rotto il mio Ubuntu server 😅 che file mi consigliate di copiare per non dover riconfigurare tutto da capo? Io ho già copiato etc/fstab etc/samba etc/SSH etc/passwd e pensavo anche etc/systemd ma non credo sia una buona idea...
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Manuel
<ubot-it> Manuel: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Manuel, tu sai le configurazioni che hai fatto e quindi quali file di configurazione copiare
<Manuel> Altra domanda esiste una chat ufficiale ita su telegram? Io sono iscritto a una ma non credo sia ufficiale! O perlomeno non c'è scritto..
<Carlin0> Manuel, su telegram solo gruppi ma nulla di ufficiale
<Manuel> Carlin0 immaginavo grazie !
<chiarapaolini> Ciao a tutti!
<chiarapaolini> Ho un problema piuttosto grave: ho fatto un aggiornamento windows10 e dopo questo non riesco ad accedere alla mia partizione ubuntu
<chiarapaolini> ora: il supporto windows mi sta dicendo che non possono fare nulla
<chiarapaolini> c'è qualcuno qui che può aiutarmi a recuperare i dati, o a capire il problema? grazie!
<Carlin0> !grub | chiarapaolini , prova a ripristiinare il grub
<ubot-it> chiarapaolini , prova a ripristiinare il grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<chiarapaolini> ma lo ripristino con la versione che avevo (18.04) o anche la 19.04?
<chiarapaolini> soprattutto: io usavo rEFInd per accedere a ubuntu
<chiarapaolini> devo reinstallarlo?
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-01
<Xubunt> buongiorno. ho un problema con un computer che ha sceda madre m2n4-sli. quando avvio la live cd di xubuntu mi da un errore su acpi apic
<Xubunt> adesso sono in live, ma sono riuscito ad avviare il tutto aggiungendo all avvio noapic noacpi nolapic acpi=off e pci=noapci
<Mr_Pan> Xubunt> Eara quello che stavo per suggerirti
<Xubunt> Mr_Pan: grazie mille. io adesso sto installando
<Mr_Pan> bene
<Xubunt> ma credo che al riavvio non partira
<Xubunt> visto questo problema di con apic
<Xubunt> ho trovato questo link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-361237.html
<Mr_Pan> Xubunt> se non dovesse partire metti quei comandi  di prima in maniera definitiva nel file di avvio
<Xubunt> l'utente pross scrive after installing i added 'enable_8524_timer pci=biosirq' at bootime...now everything works :)
<Xubunt> enable_8524_timer pci=biosirq questo comando nn so dove scriverlo dopo l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> Xubunt> ehi quel post é del 2007 ... un'era geologica fa...
<Xubunt> Mr_Pan: lo so ma anche quel comando di prima lho preso da un post vecchiotto hehe
<Xubunt> del 2007 per la precisione e sono riuscito così a far partire la live
<Xubunt> Mr_Pan: quindi dici che basta che inserisca soltanto noapic noacpi nolapic acpi=off e pci=noapci al grub
<Xubunt> ma cosa disattiva questo apci acpi? nel menù del bios ho trovato la voce apci e acpi enabled, ma non mi permette di disabilitarlo
<Xubunt> dal terminale posso fare il debug per noapic?
<vitodoc> Xubunt: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Xubunt> vitodoc: già ho avviato la live cd. voglio sapere dopo quando ho terminato l'installazione, se devo mettere noapic noacpi nolapic acpi=off e pci=noapci oppure l'altro enable_8524_timer pci=biosirq
<Xubunt> essendo che quell'utente ha la mia stessa scheda madre m2n4-sli pensavo fosse più indicato il secondo comando, visto che lui ha risolto così
<vitodoc> li inserisci nel grub e poi dai sudo update-grub
<Xubunt> vitodoc: mi consigli il primo oppure il secondo comando??
<vitodoc> non ho idea, prova il primo
<vitodoc> il 90% delle volte funziona
<Xubunt> vitodoc: leggendo qua è la tra i forum, riguardo noapic, inserendo quei comandi può non funzionare tipo l'audio o qualche ingresso usb. è possibile?
<vitodoc> Sono poco informato su questo....è tutto da vedere. Se non faccio esperienza di persona le cose le dimentico.
<Xubunt> vitodoc: grazie per le dritte. ho trovato cmq anche un altro forum credo in portoghese che cita lo stesso problema
<Xubunt> https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/Incompatibilidade-nForce4-M2N4SLI
<Xubunt> il quarto messaggio
<vitodoc> non lo so
<vitodoc> fai prova
<vitodoc> aggiungi, togli voci, mixale XD    vedi tu....
<vitodoc> io vado a pranzare
<Xubunt> vitodoc: aggiungi, togli voci, mixale  hahaha mica siamo al papete.
<Xubunt> adesso ho terminato l'installazione
<Xubunt> se voglio modificare adesso il file grub??
<Xubunt> riavvio va
<Xubunt> niente il pc all avvio
<Xubunt> non mi da la possibilita di avviare il grub
<Xubunt> posso modificare il file grub da live cd e aggiornare
<Xubunt> usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Xubunt> nn posso dare update grub da live cd??
<Xubunt> vitodoc: potresti inviarmi di nuovo quel link riguardo il Grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Xubunt> no era un altro link. riguardo la modifica e aggiornamento del grub
<Xubunt> sto cercando di farlo da live usb
<Carlin0> Xubunt, questo link oltre ad essere documentazione ufficiale tratta le stesse cose
<Xubunt> devo modificare il file grub dell'installazione xubuntu
<Xubunt> e dare il comando upgrade grub
<Xubunt> ma quando entro dal terminale e faccio sudo mousepad etc/default/grub
<Xubunt> mi da un file vuoto probabilmente non si tratta del file grub della distro installata ma della live
<Xubunt> Carlin0: come faccio a modificare e dare upgrade grub dalla live al sistema installato_
<Xubunt> ?
<Carlin0> Xubunt, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<Xubunt> l'ho letta
<Xubunt> ma nn mi aiuta tanto
<Xubunt> io devo modificare il file grub del sistema installato, e dare il comando update grub sempre facendo riferimento a xubutu installato.
<Xubunt> non mi serve dare upgrade grub alla live
<Xubunt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<Xubunt> sto seguendo questa guida
<Xubunt> ma quando arrivo alla modifica del file grub mi esce il file vuoto, che nn fa riferimento al grub del sistema installato
<Xubunt> Non ci riesco -.-
<Xubunt> sto seguendo questa guida https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<Xubunt> ma monto tutto come dice, cerco di andare a moficare il grub con mousepad
<Xubunt> e non va
<Xubunt> io devo sono aggiungere nel grub del sistema installato le voci noapic nolapic etc etc
<Xubunt> e aggiornare il grub del sistema installato. ma non riesco in live
<Xubunt> se provo ad avviare il sistema installato nel pc, il grub non parte proprio
<Xubunt> neanche dando Esc me lo visualizza, senno avrei potuto modificarlo da la porcocan
<Xubunt> Carlin0: sai come posso fare_
<Xubunt> [sdjipoerji
<Xubunt> sono in una chat supporto??
<Xubunt> non serve ad un cazzo questa chat di supporto
<Xubunt> se non supportate
<Xubunt> chiudetela
<Xubunt> attendo il ban tanto a questo serve questa chat, si banna e basta
<Xubunt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hf7kczY7r8/
<Xubunt> Fuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUckFuck FUck Fuck FUck Fuck FUckvFuck FUckFuck FUckFuck FUckFuck FUckFuck FUckFuck FUckFuck FUck
<nuovoUtente> salve ho una domanda da nuovo utente
<nuovoUtente> dove trovo le stringhe di controllo sha256 delle versioni ISO di ubuntu 18.04 ? non riesco a trovare il link giusto
<nuovoUtente> per la precisione, la versione da me scaricata è:  ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64
<nuovoUtente> grazie.
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, mi raccomando, il checksum è md5 non sha256
<nuovoUtente> è solo MD5? niente sha256??
<nuovoUtente> chiedo perchè con il mint da cui scrivo erano previste le stringhe sha256
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/SHA256SUMS
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, eccoti accontentato
<nuovoUtente> graaaaaaaziee
<nuovoUtente> controlllo subito
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, di nulla
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, ti do anche questo ma immagino che tu sappia già farlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<nuovoUtente> fatto! tuttoappostooo graze ben gentili
<nuovoUtente> la iso è vin genuino e posso provarla e dopo evntualmente installarla
<nuovoUtente> graize di nuuovo
<nuovoUtente> T Y
<fabio_cc> nuovoUtente, ;)
<fabio_cc> figurati
<nuovoUtente> ciaoooo
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-24
<Jonny_92> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2cjjx0sqTcWdtQv4kODU?signature=64bed40146aa1e8e8fa547bcbac25b4de10a23171c9f56136404504be98db058&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1OTgyNjI2OTF9
<Jonny_92> Ciao, buongiorno. Sul mio laptop ho Ubuntu 18.04 lts e volevo installare la versione 20 dallo strumento "aggiornamenti". Ricevo un messaggio di errore che non capisco, visto che sul pc ho tutto lo spazio necessario
<Jonny_92> Buona giornata e grazie mille!
<Carlin0> Jonny_92, apri un terminale e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> Jonny_92, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Jonny_92, incolla qui il link che  esce
<Jonny_92> https://termbin.com/ar8f
<Jonny_92> eccolo qua!
<Carlin0> hai solo 5 gb liberi nella /
<Jonny_92> Che strano
<Jonny_92> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> gli snap occupano molto spazio, più de pacchetti normali
<Jonny_92> Dici di cancellarli?
<Carlin0> Jonny_92, hai provato sudo apt clean come consigliato dal msg di errore ?
<Jonny_92> sì certo
<Jonny_92> Ho anche dato apt autoclean e apt autoremove
<Carlin0> eh allora non ti rimane che levar equalche snap partendo di più consistenti , oppure levarli tutti e al massimo reinstallarli dopo
<Jonny_92> Ok, ora provo. Spero di non fare casini XD
<Jonny_92> e grazie davvero
<Carlin0> se vuoi levarli tutti
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y purge snapd
<Jonny_92> Non perdo i dati, vero?
<Jonny_92> Scusa la mia ignoranza
<Carlin0> levi solo i programmi in formato snap
<Carlin0> ma cmq prima di un avanzamento un backup non sarebbe male
<Jonny_92> Esatto! Ora provvedo!
<Carlin0> ciao devo andare ...
<Jonny_92> Ciao! E grazie!
<Dornyx> Salve. Ho bisogno di aiuto nell'installazione di Ubuntu 20.04 LTS in dual boot con Windows 10
<Dornyx> Nello specifico, ho un PC con i5 6600K, scheda madre MSI Z170 Krait Gaming e 2 SSD SATA 3 da 480GB. Su uno di essi, quello primario, c'è installato Windows 10 (con tutte le partizioni che ne conseguono). Sul secondo c'era un'unica partizione NTFS per i dati, che però ho ristretto usando Gestione Dischi di Windows 10, lasciando 96GB di spazio non al
<Dornyx> locato sul secondo hard disk per andare a metterci Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: spiega il problema :)
<Dornyx> Quando però vado ad avviare l'installazione di Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, mi compare nell'installazione il messaggio "Non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. Come procedere?"
<Dornyx> Questo accade sia che io avvii la scheda madre in modalità UEFI che in modalità UEFI+LEGACY
<Dornyx> (l'installazione di Ubuntu la faccio da una chiavetta USB 3.0 da 16GB formattata con Rufus)
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: come hai generato la chiavetta USB?
<Dornyx> Quello che vorrei fare sarebbe installare Ubuntu 20.04 LTS in dual boot con Windows 10, senza andare ad intaccare le partizioni di Windows e in modo tale che poi io possa scegliere all'avvio se far partire Windows 10 o Ubuntu
<Dornyx> La chiavetta di installazione l'ho generata utilizzando il software Rufus in versione Portable, su Windows 10
<Dornyx> Ho utilizzato il file ISO scaricabile dal sito ufficiale di Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: e non parte dicendo che non c'è alcun sistema operativo installato?
<Dornyx> No, si avvia la chiavetta di Ubuntu, riesco ad entrare in Ubuntu in modalità Live e riesco a far partire l'installer
<Dornyx> tutto senza problemi fino a quando si tratta di decidere dove installare Ubuntu
<Dornyx> Quando la scorsa volta ho installato Ubuntu 19.10 in dual boot con Windows 10 sul mio portatile, ha riconosciuto automaticamente la presenza di Windows e mi ha fatto comparire l'opzione di installare Ubuntu accanto a Windows 10
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: non credo sia un problema, penso che cerchi di rilevare solo altre installazioni ubuntu a quel punto
<Dornyx> Invece adesso che tento di installare 20.04 sul mio fisso, mi dice "Non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. Come procedere?"
<[Enrico]> male che vada puoi fare l'installazione manuale
<Dornyx> Non trova la partizione di Windows 10 come invece dovrebbe fare, e di conseguenza non mi compare l'opzione "Installa Ubuntu insieme a Windows 10"
<[Enrico]> procedi in manuale
<Dornyx> Non ho idea di come fare l'installazione manuale in modo da avere Windows 10 e Ubuntu in dual boot tramite GRUB
<[Enrico]> è automatico
<Dornyx> non lo è
<[Enrico]> in manuale devi solo selezionare lo spazio disco da allocare a ubuntu
<Dornyx> Mi chiede di selezionare "Device per l'installazione del boot loader:"
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: ah spetta
<Dornyx> eh
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: hai fatto partire la chiavetta in modalità legacy, fai il boot della chiavetta in modalità UEFI
<Dornyx> come faccio?
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: puoi disabilitare del tutto la modalità legacy dal tuo BIOS. Non serve ne per Windows ne per Ubuntu e fa solo casino
<Dornyx> al momento sono in boot solo in modalità UEFI
<[Enrico]> devi installare tutto in UEFI o tutto in legacy, Windows presumo sia installato in UEFI
<[Enrico]> quindi anche Ubuntu dev'essere installato in UEFI
<Dornyx> Le due modalità sono UEFI e UEFI+LEGACY, e al momento sono in UEFI
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: controlliamo
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: se apri un terminale e lanci: ls /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/
<[Enrico]> appare una lista di file?
<Dornyx> si
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: cose tipo: Boot0001-8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c ?
<Dornyx> si
<[Enrico]> ok allora dovresti essere in modalità UEFI
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: è molto strano che chieda dove installare il boot loader
<[Enrico]> non dovrebbe in modalità UEFI
<Dornyx> Se seleziono l'opzione "Altro" all'installazione per gestire manualmente le partizioni, l'installer di Ubuntu mi riconosce tutte le partizioni NTFS associate a Windows, oltre a quella non allocata che ho lasciato sul secondo SSD
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: boh non saprei. Prova a scaricare di nuovo l'immagine ISO dal sito ufficiale
<Dornyx> Già fatto
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: si anche io procederei con l'opzione "Altro"
<Dornyx> sono già nell'opzione "Alro"
<[Enrico]> il boot loader lo devi installare nella ESP (EFI System Partition), che devi montare in /boot/efi
<Dornyx> eh, ma sta partizione la devo creare io
<[Enrico]> la ESP è condivisa con Windows, non crearne una nuova, usa quella che c'è già
<Dornyx> perchè al momento non mi compare
<[Enrico]> allora non la hai
<[Enrico]> devi fare il boot in legacy
<[Enrico]> se non hai una ESP Windows è installato in legacy mode
<[Enrico]> e allora devi installare anche ubuntu in legacy mode
<Dornyx> mi compaiono /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3 che sono le partizioni NTFS del primo SSD, sui cui c'è installato Windows
<[Enrico]> oppure reinstalli Windows in UEFI
<Dornyx> Non ho alcuna intenzione di reinstallare Windows, visti tutti i programmi e i dati presenti
<[Enrico]> e allora fai il boot della chiavetta in legacy mode, senza UEFI
<Dornyx> con la velocità della mia connessione ci metterei secoli a reinstallare tutti i programmi
<Dornyx> e come si fa?
<[Enrico]> dipende dalla tua scheda madre
<[Enrico]> devi controllare il manuale del tuo BIOS
<[Enrico]> il punto è che non puoi avere un sistema installato in un modo e uno nell'altro, entrambi devono essere installati con la stessa modalità
<Dornyx> ho capito, lo so
<Dornyx> La scheda madre si può avviare sono in due modalità: UEFI o UEFI+LEGACY
<[Enrico]> potrebbero esserci settaggi aggiuntivi nella configurazione del BIOS
<Dornyx> Penso a suo tempo di aver installato Windows 10 con una chiavetta UEFI con la scheda madre avviata in modalità UEFI+Legacy
<Dornyx> comunque, in entrambe le modalità di avvio della scheda madre la situazione dell'installer è ESATTAMENTE la stessa
<[Enrico]> io ho sempre disabilitato completamente uno dei due modi per non avere problemi. O sempre legacy o sempre UEFI, mai tenuto entrambi abilitati
<[Enrico]> ma non tutti i BIOS lo permettono
<Dornyx> Cioà non riconosce la presenza di Windows 10 e quando tento l'installazione manuale di Ubuntu mi chiede il Device per l'installazione del boot loader
<[Enrico]> Dornyx: probabilmente perché Ubutnu parte in UEFI in modalità UEFI + Legacy
<[Enrico]> deve partire in legacy non in UEFI
<[Enrico]> ed è per questo che non riconosce Windows 10
<Dornyx> provo ad avviarlo in Legacy dal boot menu
<[Enrico]> UEFI è il default da anni]
<Dornyx> devo chiudere questa sessione perchè sto scrivendo da Firefox nella versione Live di Ubuntu
<Dornyx> Rientrerò con lo stesso Nickname
<[Enrico]> io ora esco
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-25
<guirosdue> ciao ho un sistema operativo 18.04.4 lts e da ieri non riesco piu a stampare e non capisco perchè, la stampante è samsung m2020, sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<guirosdue> la stampante funziona perchè ho stampato con altro pc ma sul io dice in attesa che ritorni disponibile
<remix_tj>   guirosdue ci accedi via rete?
<guirosdue> cavo
<remix_tj> guirosdue: prova a vedere se ci sono errori nel file di log /var/log/cups/error_log
<remix_tj> ma cavo usb?
<guirosdue> si
<guirosdue> mi dice permesso negato
<remix_tj> permesso negato aprire il file?
<guirosdue> ho fatto da terminale
<remix_tj> cat  /var/log/cups/error_log
<remix_tj> ?
<remix_tj> ho bisogno che mi mostri l'output
<guirosdue> non ricordo come fare il pastebin
<guirosdue> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DFCKZ9ytTK/
<guirosdue> giusto?
<ant1616> salve! sto avendo problemi con ubuntu, dopo la machina virtuale, mi appare una schermata completamente nera con solo il cursore. Come potrei risolvere?
<ant1616> salve! Ho problemi con ubuntu, dopo l’avvio della macchina virtuale, mi appare una schermata completamente nera con colo il cursore, come potrei risolvere?
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<ant1616> e dove potrei rivolgermi?
<Carlin0> puoi provare a chiedere in -chat ...ma siccome il problema potrebbe essere figlio dela virtualizzazione o de sistema host ... non saprei
<Carlin0> !chat | ant1616
<ubot-it> ant1616: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ant1616> va bene, grazie!
<guirosdue> ciao ho un sistema operativo 18.04.4 lts e da ieri non riesco piu a stampare e non capisco perchè, la stampante è samsung m2020, sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<guirosdue> la stampante funziona perchè ho stampato con altro pc ma sul io dice in attesa che ritorni disponibile
<falcoman> Salve
<falcoman> Ho un problemino con il mio laptop non riesco ad ascoltare l'audio
<falcoman> Nesssuono può darmi una mano grazie
<falcoman> Scusate ma ho risolto riavviando il sistema grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-26
<TheCrazylinx> Salve, oggi ho installato su un vecchio pc ubuntu 14.10 avendo in casa quella versione, ma non riesco ad aggiornarlo.
<TheCrazylinx> non rispondono i server pare
<Lucas76> buongiorno TheCrazylinx, ubuntu 14.10 è fuori supporto da alcuni anni
<TheCrazylinx> yuppi
<Lucas76> TheCrazylinx, ti consiglio di installare la 18.04 LTS o la 20.04 LTS
<Lucas76> la 14.10 se non sbaglio è fuori supporto dalla primavera del 2019
<TheCrazylinx> grazie mille, mi ricordate come vedere le caratteristiche del pc per capire quale versione è meglio?
<Lucas76> TheCrazylinx, apri il terminale e dai il seguente comando: sudo lshw
<TheCrazylinx> grazie
<TheCrazylinx> buona giornata e grazie ancora
<[Enrico]> Lucas76: la 14.10 è fuori supporto dal 2015 ;)
<[Enrico]> era la 14.04 la LTS
<Lucas76> [Enrico], scusa, mi sono confuso
<TheCrazylinx> allora è proprio da un bel pò che l'ho scaricata
<Lucas76> TheCrazylinx, ti sconsiglio di usare questa distro, aggiorna il sistema scaricando una delle distro che ti ho citato prima. hai visto le caratteristiche del tuo pc?
<TheCrazylinx> è uscito un papiro le sto interpretando :)
<Lucas76> TheCrazylinx, puoi incollare l'output qui nel canale tramite pastebin e qualcuno potrebbe consigliarti su quale distro installare
<Lucas76> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<TheCrazylinx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3NK5MxQws/
<Lucas76> TheCrazylinx, hai un intel celeron con 4 GiB di ram, giusto? penso che l'ultima versione di ubuntu non dovrebbe girare come un fulmine
<Carlin0> meglio lubuntu o xubuntu al massimo ...
<TheCrazylinx> Lucas76 si, allora provo prima la 18.04
<Carlin0> TheCrazylinx, ma xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> ubuntu sarà un chiodo con quella cpu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<TheCrazylinx> ok grazie a tutti, siete stati utili e gentilissimi
<Ciro_N82> Salve qualcuno ha dimestichezza con installazione di zoom su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Ciro_N82, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Ciro_N82> ok, capito
<nitroclick> vorrei passare a Linux da win 10 - vorrei sapere se i vari sys opdi linux funzionano col wi fi
<mirko77> salve qualcuno puo darmi un po di informazioni?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-27
<Diego83> Salve
<Diego83> Ho un problema con una stampante laser Canon su sistema focale fissa
<Diego83> *focal fissa
<Diego83> Scusate purtroppo sto scrivendo da tablet
<Diego83> In pratica il sistema la riconosce ma se mando un stampa qualcosa non stampa niente anche mi dice stampa completata
<vik121> scusate posso chiedere un'informazione?
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-28
<Emiliano> salve ho un problema
<Guest10006> this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu
<[Enrico]> Guest10006: hai un computer troppo vecchio. I sistemi a 32 bit non sono più supportati
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-29
<Enrico89> Ciao , ho un problema su ubuntu 20.04 con una scheda bluetooth, in poche parole vorrei che la cassa bluetooth si connettesse in automatico ,questo però non avviene.
<Enrico89> devo ogni volta entrare nelle impostazioni bluetooth , eliminare la cassa e fare nuovamente l accoppiamento . vorrei consigli su come muovermi per cercare di risolvere il problema . grazie in anticipo
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-30
<SunOfMidnight> Sera, una domanda: Per Ubuntu 18.04 lts va bene un processore intel core i3 1.70 Ghz x4?
<vitodoc> sì
<SunOfMidnight> Grazie
<vitodoc> prtego
<Carlin0> i3 quale ?
<SunOfMidnight> 4005U
<Carlin0> io metterei una derivata un po più leggera , il processore non è granchè
<Carlin0> poi fai tu ...
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Lucas76> buonasera SunOfMidnight, prova ad installare xubuntu
<SunOfMidnight> E che sono ancora sul 16.04 e, visto che il supporto termina ad aprile, pensavo di avanzare alla 18.04
<vitodoc> se ti gira sulla 16 ti gira anche sulla 18
<SunOfMidnight> ok
<Carlin0> insomma ad ogni release è sempre più pesantuccia oltre al fatto che forse la 16 aveva ancora unity e la 18 ha gnome
<vitodoc> si certo ma non un abisso di differenza
<Carlin0> girare gira
<Carlin0> ma come ?
<vitodoc> SunOfMidnight,prova, mal che vada passi ad un DE più leggero
<SunOfMidnight> hmm, va bene
<vitodoc> effettivamente ignopravo il fatto di gnome...
<vitodoc> ignoravo*
<Lucas76> SunOfMidnight, prova la distro in live e poi ti regoli di conseguenza, xubuntu ha un DE più leggero e penso che sia più consono alla tua cpu
<Carlin0> inoltre una installazione pulita IMHO è meglio
